# Say bye-bye-bye to Girls and Boys DA



## dreamz

Announcement should be coming in the next few days. Girls DA and Boys DA. Gone.


----------



## timmyh

dreamz said:


> Announcement should be coming in the next few days. Girls DA and Boys DA. Gone.


Link, please.


----------



## wc_baller

timmyh said:


> Link, please.


From Glenn Crooks: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248426339339620353


----------



## timmyh

I suppose one interpretation of the link is it's a poorly worded termination of the 2019-2020 season.  
It also could be the huge news it more likely seems to be.
If true, I assume the MLS clubs figured out how to do their own boys Academy league, and all other boy and girl clubs and teams are looking for new league homes?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

ECNL wins.  now what does Ecnl do?  Accept clubs back with open arms?


----------



## Banana Hammock

eastbaysoccer said:


> ECNL wins.  now what does Ecnl do?  Accept clubs back with open arms?


What does ECNL do?   Welcome back the money with open arms.


----------



## Ellejustus

*Welcome Back *​


----------



## BIGD

If it's true I'm not surprised.  With all the issues at US Soccer I've been anticipating they would get out of the youth game this year, or at least drastically scale back (i.e. U16 and older only) and refocus resources where they are more needed.  I'm sure the COVID situation made it that much easier to pull the trigger. And as a parent of a DA player, happy to go back to Flight 1 soccer with hopefully less travel.


----------



## Ellejustus

BIGD said:


> If it's true I'm not surprised.  With all the issues at US Soccer I've been anticipating they would get out of the youth game this year, or at least drastically scale back (i.e. U16 and older only) and refocus resources where they are more needed.  I'm sure the COVID situation made it that much easier to pull the trigger. And as a parent of a DA player, happy to go back to Flight 1 soccer with hopefully less travel.


It will be interesting to see what they do with the age change?  I heard a rumor they are going back to the old age too.  Anyone with a different rumor? Amazing that it took a virus to wake everyone up.  Look at how those top youth girl soccer players were being treated with that dude in power up in Canada.  I told everyone on here this was a mess.  The fact is, were all one big mess.  Clean yourselves up first and then come out when the coast is clear and help the rest of us make soccer better for all.  Soccer for all!!!!  For the top, top players, the top players, the average players and the rec player who might just become the next Alex Morgan some day.  We need the girls to love this game, not hate it like some do when they turn 16.  I'm not here to point fingers anymore.  I have had many Pms asking me for some help.  Please feel free to hit me.  Be patient, more news is coming.......


----------



## BIGD

eastbaysoccer said:


> ECNL wins.  now what does Ecnl do?  Accept clubs back with open arms?


Good news for CIF too.


----------



## MakeAPlay

If this is true it isn't a shock.  US Soccer is a shit show.  Trying to jack ECNL for their product was dumb.  They were doing fine just benefiting from it with little investment.  Also having most of the top teams and players at one spot was very productive.  If you look at the young up and coming players for US Soccer aged 18 and up they mostly played ECNL.  Consolidation is good for elite sports.


----------



## Ellejustus

MakeAPlay said:


> If this is true it isn't a shock.  US Soccer is a shit show.  Trying to jack ECNL for their product was dumb.  They were doing fine just benefiting from it with little investment.  Also having most of the top teams and players at one spot was very productive.  If you look at the young up and coming players for US Soccer aged 18 and up they mostly played ECNL.  Consolidation is good for elite sports.


It sucked to if you were a parent and player caught in the middle of the war that started in 2016 for the class of 2021 and 2022s.  This was quite a ride maps.  I do see a light at the end of the tunnel. I see young girls finally being treated fair and as young ladies should be treated. I'm not perfect and God only knows I have much more to learn about the female.  The two at my house do a great job teaching me, trust me.  Good luck to your player


----------



## kickingandscreaming

eastbaysoccer said:


> ECNL wins.  now what does Ecnl do?  Accept clubs back with open arms?


One of the guys on the ECNL vs. DA ... thread posted they would total 110-120 (no source given). Sitting at right about 100 with current teams and the 5 new ones.


----------



## jpeter

For the 19-20' season yes ussda is done.

For 20-21' restructure coming....USL A for the boys is going to start up.


----------



## whatithink

If its true, I don't follow the rationale on the boys side for the MLS teams. With the opening up of training fees when selling on players, boys DA could be a lucrative revenue stream, plus developing your own players is cheaper than having to buy. They (MLS) also need a funnel system or at least a development system which has a high level of play to help them scout. For US Soccer to abandon DA on the boys side … well they might as well just resign on mass as they are clearly giving up on any long term plan for the USMNT.

As far as GDA vs ECNL, there was never that much wrong with ECNL that US Soccer couldn't have worked with ECNL to resolve IMV. Their heavy handed approach was stupid from the start. Assuming GDA goes away, we'll end up with a worse situation than before as both have become watered down and now you'll have clubs out of GDA, but better than most ECNL teams, looking in. On the bright side the 4 day mandatory, no HS and play time restrictions go away … my biggest complaints on GDA.

IMV, ECNL would be best served to take the moral high road, take all the GDA teams, but split into 2 divisions, with clear promotion/relegation for teams (not clubs), and also with clear criteria for clubs to retain status. The top divisions would have the best teams (not clubs) from ECNL/GDA and ditto for the second. That would solve the 2-team clubs also. Very unlikely it'll ever happen though I'd imagine.


----------



## sirfootyalot

GDA was going to be done sooner or later with the way it was being managed, but this was much sooner than most anticipated. USWNT lawsuit was the nail in the coffin. I’m baffled how bad the USSF handled that situation. Now they have no choice but get rid of the youth league to offset 40-60 million that will cost them


----------



## futboldad1

Stick a fork in the DA.......What I don't understand is comments saying the ECNL should accept everyone......no chance in in hell that happens......if the product is watered down with so many top teams why on earth would ECNL take all the teams and create a 200 team mess (GDA and eCNL both had around 100....they should take the SD big gun and maybe one big gun in the South Bay and Norco and call it a day......the other kids can either try and get on the current and accepted teams and commit to travel, or play flight one if they don't make the grade.....


----------



## Ellejustus

I would tell ECNL to be very humble right about now.  We don;t need chest pump high moment.  We need a top ECNL travel league (few and far in between) and one Regional league.  Everyone gets a top team and a regional team (two teams).  Inter club movement is welcomed.  So each age group could have around 30 players.  If they go with Blues A team and Blues B team, that will just suck.  Or take Real CO, two teams equal.  No bueno and I won;t fly for A team game Sat and B team game Sunday.  That's a problem.  Less is better for the travel team league, imv.


----------



## Surf Zombie

futboldad1 said:


> Stick a fork in the DA.......What I don't understand is comments saying the ECNL should accept everyone......no chance in in hell that happens......if the product is watered down with so many top teams why on earth would ECNL take all the teams and create a 200 team mess (GDA and eCNL both had around 100....they should take the SD big gun and maybe one big gun in the South Bay and Norco and call it a day......the other kids can either try and get on the current and accepted teams and commit to travel, or play flight one if they don't make the grade.....


I think there are 101 ECNL clubs counting the announced defections for next year. GDA has 50-60 depending on the age group (some clubs don’t field teams at all age groups).

No way ECNL goes to 160, nor should they.


----------



## Ellejustus




----------



## timbuck

If this is truly happening - Do you think US Soccer and ECNL have been working together on a plan?  Or is US Soccer operating on their own and will just let things fall however they fall.


----------



## Ellejustus

timbuck said:


> If this is truly happening - Do you think US Soccer and ECNL have been working together on a plan?  Or is US Soccer operating on their own and will just let things fall however they fall.


I promised I wouldnt tell


----------



## outside!

Unfortunately we will be back to just one monopoly managed by the same corrupt ECNL dumb asses that were just slightly smarter than the DA dumb asses. There will be no way for smaller clubs to field a top team, no matter how good the coaching. This will make it easier for mega clubs to shield abusive coaches. This will limit opportunities for less affluent players and will not help increase the popularity of soccer in this country. It doesn't matter for me, my kids are out of this system. It does make me sad for all the players that will not get the opportunity to play at a higher level. It will mean that the National Teams will have a smaller pool to draw from. Parents that can afford to participate better get ready to spend more money, because costs will not go down. Our only hope is that our kids fix the mess we have created.


----------



## timbuck

outside! said:


> Unfortunately we will be back to just one monopoly managed by the same corrupt ECNL dumb asses that were just slightly smarter than the DA dumb asses. There will be no way for smaller clubs to field a top team, no matter how good the coaching. This will make it easier for mega clubs to shield abusive coaches. This will limit opportunities for less affluent players and will not help increase the popularity of soccer in this country. It doesn't matter for me, my kids are out of this system. It does make me sad for all the players that will not get the opportunity to play at a higher level. It will mean that the National Teams will have a smaller pool to draw from. Parents that can afford to participate better get ready to spend more money, because costs will not go down. Our only hope is that our kids fix the mess we have created.


You think this is any different than it is today with DA and ECNL?


----------



## Ellejustus

outside! said:


> Unfortunately we will be back to just one monopoly managed by the same corrupt ECNL dumb asses that were just slightly smarter than the DA dumb asses. There will be no way for smaller clubs to field a top team, no matter how good the coaching. This will make it easier for mega clubs to shield abusive coaches. This will limit opportunities for less affluent players and will not help increase the popularity of soccer in this country. It doesn't matter for me, my kids are out of this system. It does make me sad for all the players that will not get the opportunity to play at a higher level. It will mean that the National Teams will have a smaller pool to draw from. Parents that can afford to participate better get ready to spend more money, because costs will not go down. Our only hope is that our kids fix the mess we have created.


I disagree with you on the term "monopoly" and "corrupt" and "ECNL dumb asses."  Not sharing the league with others?  Yes!!  Keeping Legends and others out for their own reasons and I'm sure can go both ways?  Yes!!!  My dd age group was told Cal South & ODP is stupid and ECNL is no more and this G D A league was all world because the world was watching and they were developing world-class soccer players.  Let's put the past behind us Outside and move to a more positive look.  ECNL is now sharing.  We just need to make sure we only have about, like no more than 14 top teams in in the SW.  These 14 teams should not have their little sisters team in the top league either.  Let's wait until we see how the top league is formed.  If they go 160 and do rodeos all over the country then you guys can have it all.  I''l find a local league instead.


----------



## futboldad1

outside! said:


> Unfortunately we will be back to just one monopoly managed by the same corrupt ECNL dumb asses that were just slightly smarter than the DA dumb asses. There will be no way for smaller clubs to field a top team, no matter how good the coaching. This will make it easier for mega clubs to shield abusive coaches. This will limit opportunities for less affluent players and will not help increase the popularity of soccer in this country. It doesn't matter for me, my kids are out of this system. It does make me sad for all the players that will not get the opportunity to play at a higher level. It will mean that the National Teams will have a smaller pool to draw from. Parents that can afford to participate better get ready to spend more money, because costs will not go down. Our only hope is that our kids fix the mess we have created.


It could be convincingly argued that in the last few years with GDA the youth national team is picking from the smallest pool it ever has.......


----------



## dad4

160 with 2 tiers pro/rel would be fine. 

40 team top tier, 120 team bottom tier.  Not that hard to imagine.

Less watered down than pretending we have 101 elite teams in the country.  Watch a game between #10 and #100 some time.  is that game worth a plane flight?


----------



## soccer4us

The biggest reason ECNL won't go real big is their wouldn't be room for all teams at the national showcases. That's a big reason in terms of how many teams they will take along with quality of competition/location. I would guess adding somewhere around 15 teams or so from DA. Some tough decisions coming


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> 160 with 2 tiers pro/rel would be fine.
> 
> 40 team top tier, 120 team bottom tier.  Not that hard to imagine.
> 
> Less watered down than pretending we have 101 elite teams in the country.  Watch a game between #10 and #100 some time.  is that game worth a plane flight?


10-0 GDA games were every weekend.


----------



## timbuck

Here is my prediction-  ECNL is going to partner with NPL across the country and have promotion/relegation at the team level each year for 1 team per age group.
This is the model they will follow:  https://www.soccernation.com/encl-offers-a-pathway-for-boys-in-northern-california-an-interview-with-ecnl-president-christian-lavers/

I assume it will take some time to roll this out. Or maybe since everything is shut down right now, they can get it done nationwide sooner.


----------



## Ellejustus

soccer4us said:


> The biggest reason ECNL won't go real big is their wouldn't be room for all teams at the national showcases. That's a big reason in terms of how many teams they will take along with quality of competition/location. I would guess adding somewhere around 15 teams or so from DA. Some tough decisions coming


I wonder how a club applies to the new ECNL ((if rumors are true))?  GDA made you fill out an application, A and B coaches only and so on.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

dad4 said:


> 160 with 2 tiers pro/rel would be fine.
> 
> 40 team top tier, 120 team bottom tier.  Not that hard to imagine.
> 
> Less watered down than pretending we have 101 elite teams in the country.  Watch a game between #10 and #100 some time.  is that game worth a plane flight?


If the teams don't play across the two tiers, you will have a lot of travel for the top tier. ECNL has 8 "Regions" now. I believe you'd want at least 10 teams per region - giving 18 "local" games playing each team twice. That puts the number at 80, minimum in the current configuration of regions.


----------



## tjinaz

Dollars to Doughnuts they are simply announcing termination of the rest of this season.  Bet next year is still on the schedule.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Asking as a non So Cal resident (I’m in the north east),  what is the pecking order of the So Cal GDA clubs that the ECNL would want if all this is true, and if every GDA club doesn’t get a spot?


----------



## Mr. Mac

tjinaz said:


> Dollars to Doughnuts they are simply announcing termination of the rest of this season.  Bet next year is still on the schedule.


They already announced that on March 12th.


----------



## Mr. Mac

Surf Zombie said:


> Asking as a non So Cal resident (I’m in the north east),  what is the pecking order of the So Cal GDA clubs that the ECNL would want if all this is true, and if every GDA club doesn’t get a spot?


Not sure about the order, but I would suspect the top 3 would probably be Surf, Galaxy, Blues (and Blues are already in ECNL)


----------



## timmyh

soccer4us said:


> The biggest reason ECNL won't go real big is their wouldn't be room for all teams at the national showcases. That's a big reason in terms of how many teams they will take along with quality of competition/location. I would guess adding somewhere around 15 teams or so from DA. Some tough decisions coming


ECNL created a bit of a problem for themselves here on the girls side of things.  In an effort to combat the DA defections, there are a lot of clubs that were accepted into ECNL the past few years that simply aren't "Elite" by just about any measure.  The truth is there are at least 20-30 clubs that should be kicked out (they probably won't be, though) and about 40-50 clubs that are about to soon be without a home that should be pulled in from GDA (and another 20-30 GDA clubs perhaps soon to be without a league home that also wouldn't qualify as "Elite" that shouldn't be pulled in).

I think ECNL (or any of us) could pencil out which 100-120 clubs would best fit the definition of the "E" in "ECNL," but there are going to be a lot of politics that will determine which ones actually get included in the league, just as always.


----------



## jpeter

Mr. Mac said:


> They already announced that on March 12th.


No they cancelled everything through the end of April & spring cup on that date.

New official announcement coming soon regarding suspension of everything until at least the end of July.

Restructure also coming for the boys and there may or maynot be a regular fall season for them but the announcement won't say that fall season is a go just yet.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Surf Zombie said:


> Asking as a non So Cal resident (I’m in the north east),  what is the pecking order of the So Cal GDA clubs that the ECNL would want if all this is true, and if every GDA club doesn’t get a spot?


The order would start with SD surf, followed by beach and legends, then the other SD clubs and galaxy.


----------



## full90

This is all rumor and conjecture at this point. I heard us soccer still trying to keep some parts of DA. But again I haven’t heard definitively anything of substance.

girls DA was stupid anyways. They solved a problem that didn’t need a solution. The talent was consolidated and ECNL ran great and scouting friendly events. And teams left out of ecnl still had talent and were easy to find.

boys da needs to be mls only for the kids on a pro track and then a league one for the next level kids who want to play high school and are headed for college.

who knows what will happen tho. Again it’s all rumor at this point and the people I know that should know facts haven’t said a thing.


----------



## SoccerGuru

If DA is done for the season, why are they announcing it now? The season doesn't start until after summer? However, if they are getting rid of the league then I think it possibly could come down to resources. During covid-19, lots of business' are laying off employees and shedding what they can to save money. This could explain the reasoning of getting rid of GDA, no one playing games and because it is relatively new it can't survive financially not having a season.


----------



## Surf Zombie

timmyh said:


> ECNL created a bit of a problem for themselves here on the girls side of things.  In an effort to combat the DA defections, there are a lot of clubs that were accepted into ECNL the past few years that simply aren't "Elite" by just about any measure.  The truth is there are at least 20-30 clubs that should be kicked out (they probably won't be, though) and about 40-50 clubs that are about to soon be without a home that should be pulled in from GDA (and another 20-30 GDA clubs perhaps soon to be without a league home that also wouldn't qualify as "Elite" that shouldn't be pulled in).
> 
> I think ECNL (or any of us) could pencil out which 100-120 clubs would best fit the definition of the "E" in "ECNL," but there are going to be a lot of politics that will determine which ones actually get included in the league, just as always.


There are certainly weak clubs in ECNL but my understanding is they are license holders so I don’t expect any culling of the ranks.  

Of the 60 GDA clubs, how many should be in NPL but were brought in as filler when better clubs defected back to ECNL? 

Just my opinion, but if I’m ECNL I cherry pick the 20 or so clubs who: 1. Are the big fish and 2. Fill in holes in certain regions like the Midwest and Texas. 

Like anything, politics are going to come into play, Who burned bridges with the ECNL? Which clubs have the sway to block a competing club in their market? Stuff like that.


----------



## timmyh

Ironic that the threat of lawsuit from women's groups was part the initial impetus behind the creation of the GDA, and an actual lawsuit from the Women's National Team could be part of the impetus behind the abandonment of the GDA.


----------



## timbuck

timmyh said:


> Ironic that the threat of lawsuit from women's groups was part the initial impetus behind the creation of the GDA, and an actual lawsuit from the Women's National Team could be part of the impetus behind the abandonment of the GDA.


Thinking the same thing.
Girls DA was (supposedly) created to provide equality from our national federation for boys and girls to play at the highest levels.
But now US Soccer can get out of the youth development business because MLS clubs will take that on for the Boys side.  Kids in less populated areas will get hosed, but that's the case for a lot of things (schools, jobs, shopping malls, etc).  And since US Soccer won't be in the business for boys, they can also get out of the girls side of things.

I could see US Soccer doing some sort of extended national training camps to bring in more girls to get exposure for National Teams.  Something like ODP but maybe on a larger scale.  Maybe even do a month long "camp" for 150ish girls per age group at the National Training Center in Kansas City.  Say bye to your summer vacation if you are truly elite.


----------



## timmyh

Gotta admit I see this as a net benefit for soccer in the US.  Perhaps some handful of clubs will go create their super league, but for the vast majority of serious players with designs on playing beyond high school, consolidation of clubs back into a single league is a huge win for them and their families.


----------



## azsnowrider

SoccerGuru said:


> If DA is done for the season, why are they announcing it now? The season doesn't start until after summer? However, if they are getting rid of the league then I think it possibly could come down to resources. During covid-19, lots of business' are laying off employees and shedding what they can to save money. This could explain the reasoning of getting rid of GDA, no one playing games and because it is relatively new it can't survive financially not having a season.


Wouldn't this apply to the ECNL as well? This hits everyone, I wouldn't think its just a GDA issue. I'm less worried about US Soccer's GDA ability to survive, I'm more worried about the clubs and that applies to ECNL ones as well. I have already seen/heard of cuts and even at the MLS level...


----------



## dad4

kickingandscreaming said:


> If the teams don't play across the two tiers, you will have a lot of travel for the top tier. ECNL has 8 "Regions" now. I believe you'd want at least 10 teams per region - giving 18 "local" games playing each team twice. That puts the number at 80, minimum in the current configuration of regions.


Extensive travel for the top 20 or 40 teams is fine.  I don’t mind a plane flight to play against team #20.  I have no intention of paying for a plane flight to play against team #101.


----------



## outside!

timmyh said:


> Gotta admit I see this as a net benefit for soccer in the US.  Perhaps some handful of clubs will go create their super league, but for the vast majority of serious players with designs on playing beyond high school, consolidation of clubs back into a single league is a huge win for them and their families.


I disagree. As long as the league is based on club memberships, it creates a bunch of mini-monopolies for those clubs in their regions. The member clubs have less incentive to treat players and parents fairly. If the league membership were based purely on team results in each age group, and had true promotion and relegation that provided a pathway for any team to join based on results, then clubs would have incentive to treat players and parents with respect. Do not mistake my argument as a defense of GDA which was beyond any doubt a flawed league with all of these same problems. ECNL was not created to better develop players, it was created to extract money from your pockets to club DOC's and the ECNL organization. The best system would be for no club based leagues and a return to a system like USYS National League and National Championships. In that system, teams earned their place and clubs worked to retain good teams and coaches.


----------



## Soccerfan2

jpeter said:


> No they cancelled everything through the end of April & spring cup on that date.
> 
> New official announcement coming soon regarding suspension of everything until at least the end of July.
> 
> Restructure also coming for the boys and there may or maynot be a regular fall season for them but the announcement won't say that fall season is a go just yet.


Can you expand upon what you know of the restructuring?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Mr. Mac said:


> Not sure about the order, but I would suspect the top 3 would probably be Surf, Galaxy, Blues (and Blues are already in ECNL)


ECNL has DMCV Sharks and Rebels both in Surf’s back yard (or front porch in regards to DMCV).
LA Galaxy only has an academy funded by the MLS team.   Not sure those 4 teams exist in ECNL as I don’t see LAG continuing to fund an ECNL team.  Blues already has ECNL.  

It would suck for us (my family and many others in our area) of DA disbanded unless ECNL picks up Galaxy or Beach.  Nevertheless, as long as we can keep the Coaching staff we have, we are happy regardless of the league.


----------



## Sandypk

Kicker4Life said:


> ECNL has DMCV Sharks and Rebels both in Surf’s back yard (or front porch in regards to DMCV).
> LA Galaxy only has an academy funded by the MLS team.   Not sure those 4 teams exist in ECNL as I don’t see LAG continuing to fund an ECNL team.  Blues already has ECNL.
> 
> It would suck for us (my family and many others in our area) of DA disbanded unless ECNL picks up Galaxy or Beach.  Nevertheless, as long as we can keep the Coaching staff we have, we are happy regardless of the league.


Blues has ECNL and DA.  It will interesting to see how they deal with combining the teams.  
Or who would coach the ECNL teams.


----------



## timbuck

What happens to West Coast if DA is gone?  Do they get ecnl?


----------



## From the Spot

Can you see a situation where the DA clubs just create their own league separate from US Soccer but maintaining the DA structure?


----------



## Sandypk

timbuck said:


> What happens to West Coast if DA is gone?  Do they get ecnl?


I think West Coast is OC Surf now.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Sandypk said:


> I think West Coast is OC Surf now.


The “Academy” went back to West Coast FC


----------



## oh canada

A lot of hysteria being projected here based on a general Tweet...let's all keep the toilet paper on the shelves.

What is likely?  DA is not going to leave all of its clubs hanging without a league for this next year---to begin a few months from now.  If they are going to get out of providing a league, it will be a phase out and announced well in advance.

More likely is that they will announce a cancellation of the rest of this season (duh), and will keep their league operating, just make changes to rules/restrictions--eg, allowing high school.  Maybe also expand the division system as they have experimented with in a couple age groups on the boys side.

ECNL has no incentive to let other clubs in -- they don't need 'em.  Especially since their only competitor is floundering.

One thing for sure...look for clubs to try and get your money asap so you're locked in with them.  As usual in club soccer, the kids are an afterthought.  Advice to youngers parents...find another sport.  The BS in this youth sport isn't worth it.


----------



## timmyh

From the Spot said:


> Can you see a situation where the DA clubs just create their own league separate from US Soccer but maintaining the DA structure?


I can't on a national basis.  I think that's possible regionally, but for areas with an ECNL presence it seems much more likely the majority of DA teams will look to join that existing framework.


----------



## Sandypk

oh canada said:


> A lot of hysteria being projected here based on a general Tweet...let's all keep the toilet paper on the shelves.
> 
> What is likely?  DA is not going to leave all of its clubs hanging without a league for this next year---to begin a few months from now.  If they are going to get out of providing a league, it will be a phase out and announced well in advance.
> 
> More likely is that they will announce a cancellation of the rest of this season (duh), and will keep their league operating, just make changes to rules/restrictions--eg, allowing high school.  Maybe also expand the division system as they have experimented with in a couple age groups on the boys side.
> 
> ECNL has no incentive to let other clubs in -- they don't need 'em.  Especially since their only competitor is floundering.
> 
> One thing for sure...look for clubs to try and get your money asap so you're locked in with them.  As usual in club soccer, the kids are an afterthought.  Advice to youngers parents...find another sport.  The BS in this youth sport isn't worth it.


IDK, they rolled out the DA pretty fast and they can take it away even faster.


----------



## azsnowrider

From the Spot said:


> Can you see a situation where the DA clubs just create their own league separate from US Soccer but maintaining the DA structure?


Yeah it's called the DPL, its already in existence ....


----------



## Ellejustus

oh canada said:


> A lot of hysteria being projected here based on a general Tweet...let's all keep the toilet paper on the shelves.
> 
> What is likely?  DA is not going to leave all of its clubs hanging without a league for this next year---to begin a few months from now.  If they are going to get out of providing a league, it will be a phase out and announced well in advance.
> 
> More likely is that they will announce a cancellation of the rest of this season (duh), and will keep their league operating, just make changes to rules/restrictions--eg, allowing high school.  Maybe also expand the division system as they have experimented with in a couple age groups on the boys side.
> 
> ECNL has no incentive to let other clubs in -- they don't need 'em.  Especially since their only competitor is floundering.
> 
> One thing for sure...look for clubs to try and get your money asap so you're locked in with them.  As usual in club soccer, the kids are an afterthought.  Advice to youngers parents...find another sport.  The BS in this youth sport isn't worth it.


ECNL needs Legends, Surf, Beach and one top Blues team to make this a complete done deal.  I welcome them. I also like the idea of a super socal league with international rules for the super goats.  No hs and all in mentality.  All free too.


----------



## timmyh

azsnowrider said:


> Yeah it's called the DPL, its already in existence ....


Good point.


----------



## EOTL

outside! said:


> Unfortunately we will be back to just one monopoly managed by the same corrupt ECNL dumb asses that were just slightly smarter than the DA dumb asses. There will be no way for smaller clubs to field a top team, no matter how good the coaching. This will make it easier for mega clubs to shield abusive coaches. This will limit opportunities for less affluent players and will not help increase the popularity of soccer in this country. It doesn't matter for me, my kids are out of this system. It does make me sad for all the players that will not get the opportunity to play at a higher level. It will mean that the National Teams will have a smaller pool to draw from. Parents that can afford to participate better get ready to spend more money, because costs will not go down. Our only hope is that our kids fix the mess we have created.


How many times are you going to misuse the terms “monopoly” and “corrupt”? Not getting what you want simply because you’re too cheap to pay for it does not make a company either of those things. There are literally thousands of youth soccer clubs that don’t play ECNL and hundreds of leagues. Even those that do play ECNL typically have teams playing in other leagues. To the extent you keep getting bent out of shape that the best clubs have no interest in playing the lesser ones that you were willing to pay for, that is your problem. You get what you pay for.


----------



## espola

EOTL said:


> How many times are you going to misuse the terms “monopoly” and “corrupt”? Not getting what you want simply because you’re too cheap to pay for it does not make a company either of those things. There are literally thousands of youth soccer clubs that don’t play ECNL and hundreds of leagues. Even those that do play ECNL typically have teams playing in other leagues. To the extent you keep getting bent out of shape that the best clubs have no interest in playing the lesser ones that you were willing to pay for, that is your problem. You get what you pay for.


You might have something there.  You might also be ignoring the obvious fact that when a group of clubs declares themselves to be too good to play anyone outside their exclusive group they will be suspected of trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## timbuck

Sandypk said:


> I think West Coast is OC Surf now.


You are 2 years behind.  West Coast became oc surf 2 years ago.  They recently announced (3 months ago) that they are going back to West Coast FC.


----------



## Sandypk

timbuck said:


> You are 2 years behind.  West Coast became oc surf 2 years ago.  They recently announced (3 months ago) that they are going back to West Coast FC.


I guess 3 months behind...


----------



## futboldad1

oh canada said:


> *A lot of hysteria being projected here based on a general Tweet...let's all keep the toilet paper on the shelves.*
> 
> What is likely?  DA is not going to leave all of its clubs hanging without a league for this next year---to begin a few months from now.  If they are going to get out of providing a league, it will be a phase out and announced well in advance.
> 
> More likely is that they will announce a cancellation of the rest of this season (duh), and will keep their league operating, just make changes to rules/restrictions--eg, allowing high school.  Maybe also expand the division system as they have experimented with in a couple age groups on the boys side.
> 
> ECNL has no incentive to let other clubs in -- they don't need 'em.  Especially since their only competitor is floundering.
> 
> One thing for sure...look for clubs to try and get your money asap so you're locked in with them.  As usual in club soccer, the kids are an afterthought.  Advice to youngers parents...find another sport.  The BS in this youth sport isn't worth it.


Bro.....this is based on a lot more than that tweet........if you know people in the know, ask them and they'll tell you.....the second half of your posting I agree with.....time will tell I suppose


----------



## wc_baller

espola said:


> You might have something there.  You might also be ignoring the obvious fact that when a group of clubs declares themselves to be too good to play anyone outside their exclusive group they will be suspected of trying to pull a fast one.


Not sure how it is in SoCal, but there are other regions around the country where ECNL teams regularly play outside of ECNL. ECNL has no rules that prevent ECNL teams from playing outside competition. In NorCal, ECNL teams play in NPL in conjunction with ECNL. This is actually a selling point, since it allows players who get less playing time in ECNL to play more in NPL games which is great for their development.


----------



## sirfootyalot

It’s not a rumor. It’s a done deal. DA will be terminated next week. Again, Covid situation certainly didn’t help, but the main issue was the USWNT lawsuit. They will no longer be able to operate with something like 40-60 mil they’ll have to shell out.


----------



## futboldad1

Thinking out loud, averaging a club's position across the 5 ECNL age groups and doing the same for the GDA clubs might be a good way to decide what GDA clubs deserve admittance and which ECNL clubs, if any, are removed......some people on this forum put together some great stat sheets so that may be an interesting one to see.......but if even just one of Surf, Beach or Legends is accepted to the ECNL it is going to make any other league very much tier 2......this is not to put down Tier 2 as DDs will still be able to play soccer just not at the highest level unless they themselves are highest level.....


----------



## outside!

EOTL said:


> How many times are you going to misuse the terms “monopoly” and “corrupt”? Not getting what you want simply because you’re too cheap to pay for it does not make a company either of those things. There are literally thousands of youth soccer clubs that don’t play ECNL and hundreds of leagues. Even those that do play ECNL typically have teams playing in other leagues. To the extent you keep getting bent out of shape that the best clubs have no interest in playing the lesser ones that you were willing to pay for, that is your problem. You get what you pay for.


I am not sure why you keep attacking me personally and calling me cheap. My players are done with all of this and I did pay for one of them to play on a top level team and travel all over the country. That team that was good enough to give a serious game to any team in the country in their age group and they beat Surf's ECNL National Champs at their own tournament. Where do your players play?

As to misusing the terms "monopoly" and "corrupt", how exactly would you label the Surf/ECNL partnership in San Diego county prior to the formation of GDA?

Why are you so in favor of closed leagues? Are you afraid of some local competition like Surf appeared to be back when my player was playing? Are you somehow making money from ECNL?


----------



## timbuck

azsnowrider said:


> Yeah it's called the DPL, its already in existence ....


DPL's selling point was that it was for players who had potential to play on the DA team.  A bit less restrictive with mandatory 4x practice and not quite as much travel.  If that carrot of being moved to the DA team is gone -  Why would DPL still exist?
We'll have ECNL for the top players.
ECNL Regional League -  Maybe they'll allow more than 1 team per club
NPL - Do they make a move and try to become the top league for non-ECNL teams?  It's mostly a Spring league is So Cal- is this the same way it is across the country?  Do they try and create a year round option?
SCDSL/Coast-  Do they get back some of their mojo by bringing back to top teams/players that are fed up?  Do they create another tier of Flight 1?


----------



## espola

sirfootyalot said:


> It’s not a rumor. It’s a done deal. DA will be terminated next week. Again, Covid situation certainly didn’t help, but the main issue was the USWNT lawsuit. They will no longer be able to operate with something like 40-60 mil they’ll have to shell out.


I was wondering about that myself.  It seems USSF can either settle for big money or continue to pay lawyers big money and then lose big money in court.  Either way, they will have to cut expenses, so let's start with trimming the useless parts.


----------



## timmyh

sirfootyalot said:


> It’s not a rumor. It’s a done deal. DA will be terminated next week. Again, Covid situation certainly didn’t help, but the main issue was the USWNT lawsuit. They will no longer be able to operate with something like 40-60 mil they’ll have to shell out.


Lots of questions. 
Link to the "DA being terminated next week?"   There sure is a lot of smoke pointing to that, but it's still all rumors. 

Also, some of this doesn't add up to me regarding the lawsuit breaking the Federation. First of all, the lawsuit is still in the courtss and most feel the Federation is more likely than not to win it. 

Isn't the Federation sitting on 9 figures of cash? And why is running the DA so expensive for them? The clubs carry the majority of costs, don't they?  Isn't the Federation just hosting a few showcases and playoffs?  
Help me understand.


----------



## Eagle33

DA on a boys side with MLS clubs only will be a logistical nightmare. We only have 2 MLS teams locally in LA, which means a lot of traveling for those boys to play games. Those teams will have to be just like reserve teams for European teams. I don't know if MLS will be able to sustain the cost of this.
I'm suspecting USL teams will be starting their own Boys youth league.....


----------



## sirfootyalot

timmyh said:


> Lots of questions.
> Link to the "DA being terminated next week?"   There sure is a lot of smoke pointing to that, but it's still all rumors.
> 
> Also, some of this doesn't add up to me regarding the lawsuit breaking the Federation. First of all, the lawsuit is still in the courtss and most feel the Federation is more likely than not to win it.
> 
> Isn't the Federation sitting on 9 figures of cash? And why is running the DA so expensive for them? The clubs carry the majority of costs, don't they?  Isn't the Federation just hosting a few showcases and playoffs?
> Help me understand.


Yes, USSF does have about 100 million in their reserve, but they are losing god awful amount of it as we speak. They’ve mismanaged massively with the DA(I don’t know the exact amount, but they’ve been losing somewhere in 7 figures at least with the GDA annually) and with this lawsuit, they don’t have much of a choice. I must add that they deserve to be where they are with the way they’ve handled things imo.


----------



## jpeter

Eagle33 said:


> DA on a boys side with MLS clubs only will be a logistical nightmare. We only have 2 MLS teams locally in LA, which means a lot of traveling for those boys to play games. Those teams will have to be just like reserve teams for European teams. I don't know if MLS will be able to sustain the cost of this.
> I'm suspecting USL teams will be starting their own Boys youth league.....


USL previous planned to start the A league  this fall & already had West & East cup regionals









						Academy Model | usl-academy.com
					

View the Academy Model for 2020 and beyond on the official website of the USL Academy.




					www.usl-academy.com
				




Amateur contract in USL allows players to still be eligible for college play, high school, other levels like USL 2


----------



## timmyh

sirfootyalot said:


> Yes, USSF does have about 100 million in their reserve, but they are losing god awful amount of it as we speak. They’ve mismanaged massively with the DA(I don’t know the exact amount, but they’ve been losing somewhere in 7 figures at least with the GDA annually) and with this lawsuit, they don’t have much of a choice. I must add that they deserve to be where they are with the way they’ve handled things imo.


But again, the DA isn't supposed to be a money maker.  This isn't the for-profit ECNL.  The DA is designed to be a money loser and is a place for the Federation to invest dollars for the hopeful return of developing better players.   It seems flimsy that the reason for killing the DA is that costs were surprisingly spiraling out of control (nor should Covid-19 be having an outsized impact given the business model).  

There's plenty of money to see out a lawsuit that they likely win and still stand up the DA.  Perhaps the Federation doesn't want to invest in the DA anymore, and there's good reasons for why that might be, but it seems to me the argument that their hand is being forced due to financial ruin is questionable.


----------



## EOTL

outside! said:


> I disagree. As long as the league is based on club memberships, it creates a bunch of mini-monopolies for those clubs in their regions. The member clubs have less incentive to treat players and parents fairly. If the league membership were based purely on team results in each age group, and had true promotion and relegation that provided a pathway for any team to join based on results, then clubs would have incentive to treat players and parents with respect. Do not mistake my argument as a defense of GDA which was beyond any doubt a flawed league with all of these same problems. ECNL was not created to better develop players, it was created to extract money from your pockets to club DOC's and the ECNL organization. The best system would be for no club based leagues and a return to a system like USYS National League and National Championships. In that system, teams earned their place and clubs worked to retain good teams and coaches.


You get an F- in Business 101. If there are a “bunch of mini-monopolies”, this means there are no monopolies at all. Clubs still have tremendous incentive to provide value to their customers because there are so many other options. If Blues doesn’t float your boat for any reason, there are other ECNL clubs. If you don’t want want to pay what it costs to play for an ECNL club, go to any of the other multitude of clubs. If your kid isn’t good enough to play ECNL, also go to one of those clubs, or play on a lower team at a club that has ECNL. 

An open system of promotion/relegation makes no financial sense for ECNL clubs. At most, you’ll see ECNL provide a (still closed) system of maybe two tiers but probably not even that on the girls side. Why?  If it can slay the US Soccer dragon without them, why would it screw up a system that works?

The successful business model of ECNL depends on the high quality of the member clubs. But even if they do go to two tiers, they still aren’t going to let any yahoo team with a 12-year old superstar into their league. You keep demanding access to things that cost a lot of money without having to pay for it and without doing the work to earn it. 
When are you going to figure out that ECNL does not care that your daughter’s team U12 team is really good?  They care only that member clubs are financially stable, which is necessary to ensure members can pay the substantial costs necessary to participate, and also that clubs can regularly field quality and committed teams at all age levels.

You also claim ECNL was created to extract money from the pockets of parents, which is just dumb. Really dumb. Just like virtually every single legitimate business in America, ECNL was created to provide a service or goods in exchange for compensation, and in a sustainable manner that allows the business to reap an appropriate profit. The ECNL/GDA battle is a perfect example of the market working. GDA was financially unsustainable, so it failed. ECNL and all the other SoCal youth soccer leagues that remain are financial sustainable and, go figure, they still exist. If ECNL becomes inefficient and stops proving good value for the market - as it did when it excluded too many SD clubs - rivals like GDA will again rise up to fill the gap. Maybe the next one won’t be as dumb as USSF.


----------



## jpeter

timmyh said:


> But again, the DA isn't supposed to be a money maker.  This isn't the for-profit ECNL.  The DA is designed to be a money loser and is a place for the Federation to invest dollars for the hopeful return of developing better players.   It seems flimsy that the reason for killing the DA is that costs were surprisingly spiraling out of control (nor should Covid-19 be having an outsized impact given the business model).
> 
> There's plenty of money to see out a lawsuit that they likely win and still stand up the DA.  Perhaps the Federation doesn't want to invest in the DA anymore, and there's good reasons for why that might be, but it seems to me the argument that their hand is being forced due to financial ruin is questionable.


Losing the lawsuit is pretty much financial ruin.  They either going to have to settle, cut losses and be under some strict decrees or they will fight lose more $$ and gamble they don't get dismantled,  go broke in the process.  Marketing $$ does,nt come in when nobody is playing. Big negative this year on the budget


----------



## EOTL

outside! said:


> I am not sure why you keep attacking me personally and calling me cheap. My players are done with all of this and I did pay for one of them to play on a top level team and travel all over the country. That team that was good enough to give a serious game to any team in the country in their age group and they beat Surf's ECNL National Champs at their own tournament. Where do your players play?
> 
> As to misusing the terms "monopoly" and "corrupt", how exactly would you label the Surf/ECNL partnership in San Diego county prior to the formation of GDA?
> 
> Why are you so in favor of closed leagues? Are you afraid of some local competition like Surf appeared to be back when my player was playing? Are you somehow making money from ECNL?


Who said I am in favor of closed leagues? I am just telling you that an open system of promotion/relegation makes zero financial sense. Surf and the other original ECNL clubs spent millions of dollars and put thousands of hours of hard work into developing the ECNL platform. Oversimplying somewhat, they also owned it. They did the work, made the investment and took the risk, so they get to decide who participates in what they built. You don’t get to take what others created and worked hard to turn into something meaningful just because your (formerly) 12 year old daughter played on a team that had a couple really good pre-pubescent kiddos who dominated their opponents. You and your club did nothing to earn or deserve a spot in ECNL. In other words, I call you cheap because you keep claiming you were entitled to benefits of admission without having to pay the price of admission.

I don’t talk about my kid(s) here. My self-esteem does not depend on whether or how well my kid(s) play a child’s sport, or whether anyone here believes me. I am perfectly happy knowing I was always right that GDA was doomed to fail, that scheduling April showcases in CO is dumb because it snows there, and that the pill almost certainly reduces the risk of ACL injuries, among many other things. If you don’t want to listen, don’t. It’s more fun for me to make fun of you when you keep denying the weather even when you’re a foot deep in the snow.


----------



## sdb

Below is how the ECNL and GDA teams compare for the 2006 age group only. ECNL has a big gap from OC to West LA.


----------



## sirfootyalot

timmyh said:


> But again, the DA isn't supposed to be a money maker.  This isn't the for-profit ECNL.  The DA is designed to be a money loser and is a place for the Federation to invest dollars for the hopeful return of developing better players.   It seems flimsy that the reason for killing the DA is that costs were surprisingly spiraling out of control (nor should Covid-19 be having an outsized impact given the business model).
> 
> There's plenty of money to see out a lawsuit that they likely win and still stand up the DA.  Perhaps the Federation doesn't want to invest in the DA anymore, and there's good reasons for why that might be, but it seems to me the argument that their hand is being forced due to financial ruin is questionable.


Yes, it’s not supposed to be a money maker, but USSF 100% went in hoping to profit from it after watching how ECNL grew. ECNL happened in the first place because the federation didn’t think they could get any ROI. Maybe not legally, but USSF is as for profit as it gets. If they weren’t, they wouldn’t cut it off like they are about to.


----------



## Soccerfan2

sirfootyalot said:


> Yes, it’s not supposed to be a money maker, but USSF 100% went in hoping to profit from it after watching how ECNL grew. ECNL happened in the first place because the federation didn’t think they could get any ROI. Maybe not legally, but USSF is as for profit as it gets. If they weren’t, they wouldn’t cut it off like they are about to.


DA is an investment in youth development. How on earth would it generate profit. That makes no sense.


----------



## oh canada

sdb said:


> Below is how the ECNL and GDA teams compare for the 2006 age group only. ECNL has a big gap from OC to West LA.
> 
> View attachment 6799


ugh - YSR's rankings are about as good as Fauci's Covid models.  Please find another source to support whatever point you are trying to make.  No offense.


----------



## oh canada

futboldad1 said:


> Bro.....this is based on a lot more than that tweet........if you know people in the know, ask them and they'll tell you.....the second half of your posting I agree with.....time will tell I suppose


I would actually be in favor of the dismantling of DA.  However, I can't believe something that huge is not being written about or leaked on any other more traditional soccer publication/source or by a few of the hundreds of DA families on this forum.    

Covid does give it some cover, but still, to end the league's existence immediately would be the ultimate F.U. to all the clubs that trusted the U.S. system, not to mention all of the players who followed their overly-stringent rules.  My kids are not in DA, so won't affect us.  I just can't believe US Soccer would be THAT inept.  I could be wrong, but my guess is that the headline should be "DA _as we know it now _is gone."  Not, DA is gone.  I have been wrong once or twice though.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Soccerfan2 said:


> DA is an investment in youth development. How on earth would it generate profit. That makes no sense.


It is, or that’s what it’s supposed to be anyway. You would not be surprised though if you know anything about the people at the top of this organization unfortunately.


----------



## oh canada

Remember, this was released on March 10--adding clubs, etc.  Granted, Covid happened in meantime, but a decision to completely end the league would have been in the thought process at the time of this presser.  I'm calling BS or at least a gross exaggeration via the grapevine:






						U.S. Soccer Development Academy
					






					www.ussoccerda.com


----------



## sdb

oh canada said:


> ugh - YSR's rankings are about as good as Fauci's Covid models.  Please find another source to support whatever point you are trying to make.  No offense.


What's a better source of rankings info? In this age group I find it to be pretty accurate for SoCal, but I'm open to other sources. My point is to show relative strength in this age group overall and in local geographies.


----------



## Surf Zombie

oh canada said:


> Remember, this was released on March 10--adding clubs, etc.  Granted, Covid happened in meantime, but a decision to completely end the league would have been in the thought process at the time of this presser.  I'm calling BS or at least a gross exaggeration via the grapevine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Soccer Development Academy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ussoccerda.com


Yes, but how much does this factor into the decision making: 

In early March 2020, Parlow Cone was named President of U.S. Soccer after Carlos Cordeiro suddenly resigned after a growing outcry from players, board members, supporters and sponsors over assertions made in court documents


----------



## Soccerfan2

oh canada said:


> Remember, this was released on March 10--adding clubs, etc.  Granted, Covid happened in meantime, but a decision to completely end the league would have been in the thought process at the time of this presser.  I'm calling BS or at least a gross exaggeration via the grapevine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Soccer Development Academy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ussoccerda.com


Agree. I’m hearing it’s just a rumor.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Soccerfan2 said:


> Agree. I’m hearing it’s just a rumor.


We're now on page #5 of this thread, so hopefully everyone already got in their $0.02.

Does anyone actually have any tangible details to share?     Please share if you do.


----------



## oh canada

Surf Zombie said:


> Yes, but how much does this factor into the decision making:
> 
> In early March 2020, Parlow Cone was named President of U.S. Soccer after Carlos Cordeiro suddenly resigned after a growing outcry from players, board members, supporters and sponsors over assertions made in court documents


What?  Cone comes in and her first decision before getting her feet wet is to completely eliminate both the boys and girls DA programs and leave 60+ clubs without a league?  Doesn't sound like any new CEO move I've ever heard of...then again it is US Soccer.  Still, it just doesn't pass the sniff test to me.


----------



## EOTL

Soccerfan2 said:


> DA is an investment in youth development. How on earth would it generate profit. That makes no sense.


You are correct that USSF created GDA knowing it would not make money, but you are incorrect that USSF “invested” in it. It created the platform but then foisted virtually all the costs onto the clubs and their customers. Those clubs, however, need to make money or at least break in order to even survive because they are actual real businesses. What actually makes no sense is USSF’s expectation that clubs would do all the “investing” in youth soccer in America at their own expense and suffer tremendous business losses, while USSF puffed out its chest claiming it made soccer great in America again, despite 10 years of evidence to the contrary on boys DA the side.

Analyzing the economics of the boys DA requires a different analysis because the MLS clubs possessed different motivations including at least some remote prospect of future benefit upon which to justify absorbing some losses for a DA program, but I don’t really care enough to explain them.


----------



## timmyh

Messi>CR7 said:


> We're now on page #5 of this thread, so hopefully everyone already got in their $0.02.
> 
> Does anyone actually have any tangible details to share?     Please share if you do.


Nothing tangible has come to light.  At all.  Just rumors (often from people with a previous anti-DA slant and perhaps a vested interest).  Doesn't mean it isn't true, but I'll take a seat on your bus that's awaiting more substantial confirmation.


----------



## dreamz

timmyh said:


> Nothing tangible has come to light.  At all.  Just rumors (often from people with a previous anti-DA slant and perhaps a vested interest).  Doesn't mean it isn't true, but I'll take a seat on your bus that's awaiting more substantial confirmation.


----------



## EOTL

oh canada said:


> What?  Cone comes in and her first decision before getting her feet wet is to completely eliminate both the boys and girls DA programs and leave 60+ clubs without a league?  Doesn't sound like any new CEO move I've ever heard of...then again it is US Soccer.  Still, it just doesn't pass the sniff test to me.


If USSF is making the decision, they are saving the future of US soccer, but thats not why it’s happening. It will he happening because USSF knows the MLS clubs are going to leave and bring the whole thing down in a year or two anyway. Because USSF actually cares about that gender, it understood where things were going in the long term, it understood the business dynamics and made an informed and well-reasoned business decision.

As for the girls’, they’ve always been an afterthought and the GDA was created in the first place only because USSF was worried about the bad PR of gender discrimination for not having one. Oh, and since USSF is the king of hubris, it also believed it would be a piece of cake since ECNL had already done all the work for them. But the girls remain an afterthought, and there is no longer any need to keep up this silly pretense of caring about them now that the boys are going down. Plus, Cone or the new lawyers handling the WNT lawsuit probably saw the numbers and realized USSF has always put a lot more into the boys’ DA, so it’s best to just end it all before someone finds out. Because the last thing they need is more publicized evidence of gender discrimination. That last part is just a theory, but I bet I’m right.


----------



## soccer4us

oh canada said:


> I would actually be in favor of the dismantling of DA.  However, I can't believe something that huge is not being written about or leaked on any other more traditional soccer publication/source or by a few of the hundreds of DA families on this forum.
> 
> Covid does give it some cover, but still, to end the league's existence immediately would be the ultimate F.U. to all the clubs that trusted the U.S. system, not to mention all of the players who followed their overly-stringent rules.  My kids are not in DA, so won't affect us.  I just can't believe US Soccer would be THAT inept.  I could be wrong, but my guess is that the headline should be "DA _as we know it now _is gone."  Not, DA is gone.  I have been wrong once or twice though.


From what I hear, even the DA's aren't be told 100% this is happening. Only, they are having a call/update middle of next week I believe. Sadly, that could be just US soccer being themselves. 

Also, I bet you the new CEO is making this call more than Cone....especially since money will be a big driving force in this decision but how dumb would US soccer look especially on the girls side since GDA only a few years old.


----------



## outside!

EOTL said:


> You get an F- in Business 101. If there are a “bunch of mini-monopolies”, this means there are no monopolies at all. Clubs still have tremendous incentive to provide value to their customers because there are so many other options. If Blues doesn’t float your boat for any reason, there are other ECNL clubs. If you don’t want want to pay what it costs to play for an ECNL club, go to any of the other multitude of clubs. If your kid isn’t good enough to play ECNL, also go to one of those clubs, or play on a lower team at a club that has ECNL.
> 
> An open system of promotion/relegation makes no financial sense for ECNL clubs. At most, you’ll see ECNL provide a (still closed) system of maybe two tiers but probably not even that on the girls side. Why?  If it can slay the US Soccer dragon without them, why would it screw up a system that works?
> 
> The successful business model of ECNL depends on the high quality of the member clubs. But even if they do go to two tiers, they still aren’t going to let any yahoo team with a 12-year old superstar into their league. You keep demanding access to things that cost a lot of money without having to pay for it and without doing the work to earn it.
> When are you going to figure out that ECNL does not care that your daughter’s team U12 team is really good?  They care only that member clubs are financially stable, which is necessary to ensure members can pay the substantial costs necessary to participate, and also that clubs can regularly field quality and committed teams at all age levels.
> 
> You also claim ECNL was created to extract money from the pockets of parents, which is just dumb. Really dumb. Just like virtually every single legitimate business in America, ECNL was created to provide a service or goods in exchange for compensation, and in a sustainable manner that allows the business to reap an appropriate profit. The ECNL/GDA battle is a perfect example of the market working. GDA was financially unsustainable, so it failed. ECNL and all the other SoCal youth soccer leagues that remain are financial sustainable and, go figure, they still exist. If ECNL becomes inefficient and stops proving good value for the market - as it did when it excluded too many SD clubs - rivals like GDA will again rise up to fill the gap. Maybe the next one won’t be as dumb as USSF.


And you get an "F" in geography. When Surf was the only ECNL club in San Diego county, they had a monopoly on access to players in San Diego county. Blues and the other OC ECNL clubs wer not viable options for most San Diego county players (or LA County/Riverside County players for that matter). You keep talking about clubs as businesses. They are non-profits. I understand that DOC's are making bank and the clubs need to remain financially solvent, but they are still non-profits that are supposed to be providing a service in return for access to public property.

The only reason I mention my kids team was to prove a point. I don't live through my kids. Besides, you are the one that disparaged the kids teams, not me.

US Soccer (DA/GDA) governs US Club Soccer (ECNL) and USYS (National League). US Soccer should never have gotten into a situation where clubs have so much power over youth players through ECNL. The future of soccer in the US depends on increasing popularity among youth players, who are the paying fans of tomorrow. Right now youth soccer ignores players of lesser financial means (and their potential future market). As an example, it is well understood that there is almost no outreach by US Soccer to the Latino community (and other lower income demographics). If instead of a closed league there was a community focused system that would allow great teams from underprivileged areas to win their local tournaments, then move on to larger geographical tournaments, such teams that were good enough would attract attention and sponsorship to allow them to make it to the top tournaments and get the exposure and quality opponents to allow true development. ECNL is not that system. The existing local league/State Cup/National Cup/National League/National Championship system is closer to that system and is the system that should be refined and encouraged. Until soccer in the US takes advantage of the entire player pool, the USMNT will continue to stagnate and the USWNT will decline as other countries start to focus on women's soccer. Focusing on the "business" side of youth soccer is a recipe for youth soccer to remain a rich kids sport.


----------



## EOTL

soccer4us said:


> From what I hear, even the DA's aren't be told 100% this is happening. Only, they are having a call/update middle of next week I believe. Sadly, that could be just US soccer being themselves.
> 
> Also, I bet you the new CEO is making this call more than Cone....especially since money will be a big driving force in this decision but how dumb would US soccer look especially on the girls side since GDA only a few years old.


This kind of speculation is right up my hyperbolic alley. My guess is that USSF tells clubs it is only a matter of time now that the HMS Victory ECNL is bearing down on us, and there are only two ways off the boat since Slammers, Real CO etc. took all the life rafts. You can either jump ship or walk the plank. Both are desperate, but we highly recommend the former.


----------



## timbuck

What does this do to a club like Liverpoool (LA Galaxy OC) that hired some people to get them into the DA.


----------



## Ellejustus

This rumor news is beating Gun Guy Thread I believe.  Already over 6,000 views


----------



## dreamz

timbuck said:


> What does this do to a club like Liverpoool (LA Galaxy OC) that hired some people to get them into the DA.


Liverpool was never going to get DA. That was a sales pitch. They are surrounded by ECNL and DA clubs. There was never going to be DA for them no matter who their coaching staff was. Boys or girls. Just overpaid coaches who had lost their jobs at their prior clubs for various reasons Being paraded around in front of uninformed parents to give them hope where there wasn’t any.


----------



## chiefs

ECNL hasnt been open for business since November. I wouldn’t be surprised if their doors shutter. I think National leagues are in trouble with traveling and costs.  A So Cal super league is the way to go.   All the power Is still with blues, beach, legends, and surf clubs. They will form their league and try to sway slammers. 12 teams max. So Cal has the best teams besides a handful others mostly from Texas.


----------



## EOTL

outside! said:


> And you get an "F" in geography. When Surf was the only ECNL club in San Diego county, they had a monopoly on access to players in San Diego county. Blues and the other OC ECNL clubs wer not viable options for most San Diego county players (or LA County/Riverside County players for that matter). You keep talking about clubs as businesses. They are non-profits. I understand that DOC's are making bank and the clubs need to remain financially solvent, but they are still non-profits that are supposed to be providing a service in return for access to public property.
> 
> The only reason I mention my kids team was to prove a point. I don't live through my kids. Besides, you are the one that disparaged the kids teams, not me.
> 
> US Soccer (DA/GDA) governs US Club Soccer (ECNL) and USYS (National League). US Soccer should never have gotten into a situation where clubs have so much power over youth players through ECNL. The future of soccer in the US depends on increasing popularity among youth players, who are the paying fans of tomorrow. Right now youth soccer ignores players of lesser financial means (and their potential future market). As an example, it is well understood that there is almost no outreach by US Soccer to the Latino community (and other lower income demographics). If instead of a closed league there was a community focused system that would allow great teams from underprivileged areas to win their local tournaments, then move on to larger geographical tournaments, such teams that were good enough would attract attention and sponsorship to allow them to make it to the top tournaments and get the exposure and quality opponents to allow true development. ECNL is not that system. The existing local league/State Cup/National Cup/National League/National Championship system is closer to that system and is the system that should be refined and encouraged. Until soccer in the US takes advantage of the entire player pool, the USMNT will continue to stagnate and the USWNT will decline as other countries start to focus on women's soccer. Focusing on the "business" side of youth soccer is a recipe for youth soccer to remain a rich kids sport.


OK, we can add “non-profit” to the list of words you don’t understand. Virtually everyone who creates a soccer club does so as a non-profit. This allows the creators to profit by paying themselves salaries and other forms of comp while also reducing or completely eliminating tax obligations. They can also receive charitable contributions that would otherwise never happen. The fact they are non-profits doesn’t mean, however, that should lose money or let everyone receive their valuable services at a loss. These clubs are also providing a valuable service regardless of your mopey self pitying perspective. These clubs allow kids to play the sport they love and, for some, they even provide a form of education that helps them gain access to college opportunities they might not otherwise have. If you don’t want to pay for it, fine, there’s always AYSO. 

As for geography, I’ve got that covered. There must be more than 50 clubs in SD County, and any of them could have created their own league to compete with ECNL if they wanted to or had the desire to do so. Oh wait, they have. They have names like Coast Soccer League, California Regional League, CalSouth State Cup, Presidio Soccer League, California Soccer League, AYSO.  Surf is a member of, and participates in many of, these leagues, yet ECNL is the only one of those leagues that you claim is a monopoly. Your kids’ team couldn’t just barge into an AYSO league either, so why aren’t you upset about that “monopoly”? The reason is that none of them are monopolies. To the contrary, there are so many options in SD that it’s ridiculous. In fact, you should be thrilled to have had so many options because, unlike in many jurisdictions, you could still play at a remotely decent level even at your paltry price point. There was only one club in all of SD county playing in a league with travel and coaching costs that you couldn’t afford. That’s it.


----------



## Giesbock

Among the smart and informed voices here, I’ll bring it down to a very personal level for a minute or two...

My daughter has been straddling her DA  and DPL teams...guesting with DA until Covid 19 tilted the world.  She’s working harder than I’ve ever seen, studying film, practicing moves, etc etc.  HS track season gone, DA North Carolina showcase gone, etc...  i tried starting a thread asking how all this will affect June 15 for 2022 graduates but it didn’t get much traction.  Not on an organizational, macro level, but how will hundreds of kids, parents and good hardworking coaches will be affected?

 Not really expecting a reply as much as just expressing my consternation with all this turmoil.


----------



## EOTL

chiefs said:


> ECNL hasnt been open for business since November. I wouldn’t be surprised if their doors shutter. I think National leagues are in trouble with traveling and costs.  A So Cal super league is the way to go.   All the power Is still with blues, beach, legends, and surf clubs. They will form their league and try to sway slammers. 12 teams max. So Cal has the best teams besides a handful others mostly from Texas.


Argh, do any of you understand anything?  ECNL is a creation of its members. ECNL will not go down unless the bulk of the member clubs go out of business. That will never happen for many reasons. First, it doesn’t take much to keep a soccer club in existence. Second, soccer junkies who run these clubs are like cockroaches. It doesn’t matter how much you deny them water, or air, or even money, they still manage to survive somehow. Third, you find that the wealthy white folk who constitute the bulk of the elite girls soccer customer base did not lose their jobs. 

With ECNL there is not that much travel, and even what does exist can be easily curtailed to the extent it is compelled by financial constraints. Unlike GDA, most ECNL regions have clubs all within driving range, and no one who matters needs to get on a plane just to play a league game. ECNL can ditch its showcases until things turn around, or at least loosen up attendance requirements for those with financial constraints. Easy peasy.  Thank god @outside!’s club isn’t in ECNL, though, because we know some of those families are whiners and would never pay jack even when money isn’t tight. In fact, although many clubs like @outside!’s will probably go down as a result of this, few to no ECNL clubs will. That is because ECNL only allows clubs that are the most stable financially. They don’t allow yahoos that have done well by riding one or two 12 year olds really hard. In the end.


----------



## chiefs

EOTL said:


> Argh, do any of you understand anything?  ECNL is a creation of its members. ECNL will not go down unless the bulk of the member clubs go out of business. That will never happen for many reasons. First, it doesn’t take much to keep a soccer club in existence. Second, soccer junkies who run these clubs are like cockroaches. It doesn’t matter how much you deny them water, or air, or even money, they still manage to survive somehow. Third, you find that the wealthy white folk who constitute the bulk of the elite girls soccer customer base did not lose their jobs.
> 
> With ECNL there is not that much travel, and even what does exist can be easily curtailed to the extent it is compelled by financial constraints. Unlike GDA, most ECNL regions have clubs all within driving range, and no one who matters needs to get on a plane just to play a league game. ECNL can ditch its showcases until things turn around, or at least loosen up attendance requirements for those with financial constraints. Easy peasy.  Thank god @outside!’s club isn’t in ECNL, though, because we know some of those families are whiners and would never pay jack even when money isn’t tight. In fact, although many clubs like @outside!’s will probably go down as a result of this, few to no ECNL clubs will. That is because ECNL only allows clubs that are the most stable financially. They don’t allow yahoos that have done well by riding one or two 12 year olds really hard. In the end.


Without the blues DA,beach, legends, and surf clubs no question the SW ECNL is not the best competition.  At least in So CAL those clubs mentioned hold the cards. That’s a factual statement. Traveling won’t be sponsored by a National League. Maybe ecnl teams can drive long distances like to Richmond, VA... no reason to travel when the best teams in the country are in your backdoor.  I can see AZ teams being involved early as they maybe open to business prior to calif.


----------



## GT45

I


Giesbock said:


> Among the smart and informed voices here, I’ll bring it down to a very personal level for a minute or two...
> 
> My daughter has been straddling her DA  and DPL teams...guesting with DA until Covid 19 tilted the world.  She’s working harder than I’ve ever seen, studying film, practicing moves, etc etc.  HS track season gone, DA North Carolina showcase gone, etc...  i tried starting a thread asking how all this will affect June 15 for 2022 graduates but it didn’t get much traction.  Not on an organizational, macro level, but how will hundreds of kids, parents and good hardworking coaches will be affected?
> 
> Not really expecting a reply as much as just expressing my consternation with all this turmoil.


All of the 2022's are in the same boat. I think it will just push recruiting a little later for their class. Nothing too bad about that to be honest. The kids will be older and more informed.


----------



## GT45

ECNL is a great league. Blues and other So Cal ECNL teams are not going to leave it. It was just a matter of time until Blues would have made a choice on leagues. Not hard to see they would have gone the same direction everyone else is. ECNL.


----------



## timmyh

Just to feed the rumor mill. Heard further speculation that MLS clubs will be required to fully fund both boys and girls youth academies. Likely just to include the old U16/U17 and U18/U19 combined age groups, at least for girls. 

Expectation is those 26 clubs will be the genuine top of the pyramid, with all other non-MLS DA clubs cast aside (most should find a home in ECNL).


----------



## Kicker4Life

timmyh said:


> Just to feed the rumor mill. Heard further speculation that MLS clubs will be required to fully fund both boys and girls youth academies. Likely just to include the old U16/U17 and U18/U19 combined age groups, at least for girls.
> 
> Expectation is those 26 clubs will be the genuine top of the pyramid, with all other non-MLS DA clubs cast aside (most should find a home in ECNL).


interesting concept.....


----------



## timmyh

Helping to support 130 teams (5 per MLS club, three boy teams and two girl teams) and focusing Federation resources on that narrower slice of players would be a better investment than what the Federation has been spending on helping to support the 1,000+ current DA/GDA teams, or so the thinking goes.


----------



## timbuck

timmyh said:


> Just to feed the rumor mill. Heard further speculation that MLS clubs will be required to fully fund both boys and girls youth academies. Likely just to include the old U16/U17 and U18/U19 combined age groups, at least for girls.
> 
> Expectation is those 26 clubs will be the genuine top of the pyramid, with all other non-MLS DA clubs cast aside (most should find a home in ECNL).


Wouldn’t be surprising.  At least that’s a plan.  I can’t imagine they just say “thanks. We’re out. Good luck”.


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

timmyh said:


> Helping to support 130 teams (5 per MLS club, three boy teams and two girl teams) and focusing Federation resources on that narrower slice of players would be a better investment than what the Federation has been spending on helping to support the 1,000+ current DA/GDA teams, or so the thinking goes.


Makes way too much sense. Actually focus on the few dozen USSF actually care about,  and the several hundred players MLS (and NWSL) care about.  
I'm unclear on what would drive the NWSL-MLS cooperation that would be required. We may be getting ahead of ourselves here.


----------



## futboldad1

timmyh said:


> Just to feed the rumor mill. Heard further speculation that MLS clubs will be required to fully fund both boys and girls youth academies. Likely just to include the old U16/U17 and U18/U19 combined age groups, at least for girls.
> 
> Expectation is those 26 clubs will be the genuine top of the pyramid, with all other non-MLS DA clubs cast aside (most should find a home in ECNL).


Interesting posting  for sure.....sounds good but one thing I disagree with is that “most” will find a home.....Lot of weak clubs of the 14 is SW DA.....la surf and oc surf have got no shot and are better suited to scdsl........


----------



## Soccerfan2

COVID-19 provides opportunity for U.S. Soccer to shut down DA
					

COVID-19 has opened up an opportunity for U.S. Soccer to shutter the Development Academy.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## dreamz

timmyh said:


> Just to feed the rumor mill. Heard further speculation that MLS clubs will be required to fully fund both boys and girls youth academies. Likely just to include the old U16/U17 and U18/U19 combined age groups, at least for girls.
> 
> Expectation is those 26 clubs will be the genuine top of the pyramid, with all other non-MLS DA clubs cast aside (most should find a home in ECNL).


This doesn’t make sense since most MLS clubs on the boys side don’t have NWSL teams on the girls side to fully fund. MLS might can fund boys DA but no way NWSL can fund girls side. NWSL is broke. It will never be a profitable league which means it won’t be able to fund the girls side. 

The kicker to this is that something in the WNT lawsuit settlement stipulates that US Soccer has to prop up the NWSL financially and support a girls program for the NWSL. That could be cheaper than dumping all of the money they are into the DA program. NWSL will never succeed financially and be able to sustain itself. Just not enough ticket sales or attendance. But that takes this discussion down a whole new road. 

I would say that those 26 clubs will not be the top of the pyramid In most cases. I would venture to say that most talent, at least on the girls side, will come from the ECNL. Look at SoCal for example. I think LAFC is the only NWSL in the area and they aren’t even playing yet. I don’t see girls leaving other top clubs to play for LAFC. Look at DA teams in other areas that are affiliated with NWSL teams. They don’t tend to be the top of the pyramid.

i just lost my train of thought. It happens a lot these days. Time for another glass of wine and more Sunderland til I Die on Netflix.


----------



## Surf Zombie

It’s not a rumor, 100% true. DA is done according to multiple people in the know here in New England.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Messi>CR7 said:


> We're now on page #5 of this thread, so hopefully everyone already got in their $0.02.
> 
> Does anyone actually have any tangible details to share?     Please share if you do.





Surf Zombie said:


> It’s not a rumor, 100% true. DA is done according to multiple people in the know here in New England.


Indeed. April 15th.


----------



## timmyh

dreamz said:


> This doesn’t make sense since most MLS clubs on the boys side don’t have NWSL teams on the girls side to fully fund. MLS might can fund boys DA but no way NWSL can fund girls side. NWSL is broke. It will never be a profitable league which means it won’t be able to fund the girls side.
> 
> The kicker to this is that something in the WNT lawsuit settlement stipulates that US Soccer has to prop up the NWSL financially and support a girls program for the NWSL. That could be cheaper than dumping all of the money they are into the DA program. NWSL will never succeed financially and be able to sustain itself. Just not enough ticket sales or attendance. But that takes this discussion down a whole new road.
> 
> I would say that those 26 clubs will not be the top of the pyramid In most cases. I would venture to say that most talent, at least on the girls side, will come from the ECNL. Look at SoCal for example. I think LAFC is the only NWSL in the area and they aren’t even playing yet. I don’t see girls leaving other top clubs to play for LAFC. Look at DA teams in other areas that are affiliated with NWSL teams. They don’t tend to be the top of the pyramid.
> 
> i just lost my train of thought. It happens a lot these days. Time for another glass of wine and more Sunderland til I Die on Netflix.


NWSL has nothing to do with the rumor I heard. It just applies to MLS clubs, and the inclusion of a girls program will be required for Federation support. 
Just rumors and speculation. I am not hearing this from anyone who really, really knows.


----------



## Kicker4Life

I do think US Soccer should get out of the business of youth soccer.  Just focus on developing a National team. Invest the funds into more camps,  and give, the kids more time together In the program and do more events with them just as other, rapidly developing programs are doing. Whatever happens is going to happen.  I just hope the next step is in the right direction.  

in the end....I just miss watching both my DD’s play and hope they are back in some way by Sept.


----------



## Kante

COVID-19 provides opportunity for U.S. Soccer to shut down DA
					

COVID-19 has opened up an opportunity for U.S. Soccer to shutter the Development Academy.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## Copa9

eastbaysoccer said:


> ECNL wins.  now what does Ecnl do?  Accept clubs back with open arms?


They will always choose the best players, bye bye some ECNL players.  Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## timbuck

Copa9 said:


> They will always choose the best players, bye bye some ECNL players.  Be careful what you wish for.


Yep. If DA teams don’t get to move to ECNL it’s going to be an interesting tryout season (whenever that will be).  Gonna be some fringe ECNL players and maybe event some ECNL starters that will be knocked down a rung.


----------



## Copa9

Surf Zombie said:


> Asking as a non So Cal resident (I’m in the north east),  what is the pecking order of the So Cal GDA clubs that the ECNL would want if all this is true, and if every GDA club doesn’t get a spot?


Clubs that were formally ECNL would probably get first consideration.  A lot of tryouts coming our way if this is true.


----------



## Copa9

SoccerGuru said:


> If DA is done for the season, why are they announcing it now? The season doesn't start until after summer? However, if they are getting rid of the league then I think it possibly could come down to resources. During covid-19, lots of business' are laying off employees and shedding what they can to save money. This could explain the reasoning of getting rid of GDA, no one playing games and because it is relatively new it can't survive financially not having a season.


DA season goes through June.


----------



## BigSoccer

A Federation source has told SoccerWire that the current 2019-2020 DA season is “likely” to be canceled soon due to the repercussions of the COVID-19 crisis, though no announcements are imminent over Easter weekend. The DA’s long-term fate? That appears to be up in the air at the moment.         From soccerwire


----------



## Copa9

sirfootyalot said:


> Yes, USSF does have about 100 million in their reserve, but they are losing god awful amount of it as we speak. They’ve mismanaged massively with the DA(I don’t know the exact amount, but they’ve been losing somewhere in 7 figures at least with the GDA annually) and with this lawsuit, they don’t have much of a choice. I must add that they deserve to be where they are with the way they’ve handled things imo.


Maybe, but the 2002, 2003 girls have really been screwed on so many levels.  But it is what it is, keep playing, work hard and make school a priority.


----------



## soccer4us

Kicker4Life said:


> I do think US Soccer should get out of the business of youth soccer.  Just focus on developing a National team. Invest the funds into more camps,  and give, the kids more time together In the program and do more events with them just as other, rapidly developing programs are doing. Whatever happens is going to happen.  I just hope the next step is in the right direction.
> 
> in the end....I just miss watching both my DD’s play and hope they are back in some way by Sept.


AKA invest in the millions and millions of dollars in law suits. Kind of ironic part of the reason GDA will go away is the full WNT keeps suing for equal pay


----------



## Kicker4Life

soccer4us said:


> AKA invest in the millions and millions of dollars in law suits. Kind of ironic part of the reason GDA will go away is the full WNT keeps suing for equal pay


That or it shifts the financial paradigm to corporate sponsors and more of a “professional” academy structure.


----------



## Poconos

West coast was already ecnl



timbuck said:


> What happens to West Coast if DA is gone?  Do they get ecnl?


----------



## timbuck

Poconos said:


> West coast was already ecnl


On the boys side. But their girls are DA and DPL.


----------



## ludahxris

oh canada said:


> I would actually be in favor of the dismantling of DA.  However, I can't believe something that huge is not being written about or leaked on any other more traditional soccer publication/source or by a few of the hundreds of DA families on this forum.
> 
> Covid does give it some cover, but still, to end the league's existence immediately would be the ultimate F.U. to all the clubs that trusted the U.S. system, not to mention all of the players who followed their overly-stringent rules.  My kids are not in DA, so won't affect us.  I just can't believe US Soccer would be THAT inept.  I could be wrong, but my guess is that the headline should be "DA _as we know it now _is gone."  Not, DA is gone.  I have been wrong once or twice though.


Found this little article on the interwebs.








						COVID-19 provides opportunity for U.S. Soccer to shut down DA
					

COVID-19 has opened up an opportunity for U.S. Soccer to shutter the Development Academy.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## Ellejustus




----------



## LB Mom 78

Will the clubs just absorb DA coaching staffs as part of the normal coaching staff? My understanding is that the DA’s are separate entities from the club. Will this have any impact on coaches jobs?


----------



## Cibo

Glenn Crooks is a big ECNL proponent. Coaches ECNL at PDA and hasn't provided any source, additional info or responded to any questions. His tweet spread like wildfire and may end up being true or may have just increased his followers.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LB Mom 78 said:


> Will the clubs just absorb DA coaching staffs as part of the normal coaching staff? My understanding is that the DA’s are separate entities from the club. Will this have any impact on coaches jobs?


Most DA Clubs already had the Coaching staff in place, just “promoted” them to DA staff.  Those that went out and hired a staff will likely let them go or shift them into other areas of the Club. It is likely a case by case situation.


----------



## timbuck

LB Mom 78 said:


> Will the clubs just absorb DA coaching staffs as part of the normal coaching staff? My understanding is that the DA’s are separate entities from the club. Will this have any impact on coaches jobs?


How many coaches rushed out and got their b of a license so they could coach DA?  I could be wrong, but I don’t thing ECNL has any strict requirements on coaching licenses. 
The B and A are not cheap.


----------



## Tyler Durden

The question around coaching is do these clubs have money to sustain their coaching staff during shelter in place, when the are not collecting fees from parents.  From what I've heard is that most clubs are not continuing to collect fees and clubs have at the most 4 months of reserves to pay coaches.  That's even if they choose to pay them while we they are unable to train.  Directors could choose to cut bait early to preserve the funds.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Tyler Durden said:


> The question around coaching is do these clubs have money to sustain their coaching staff during shelter in place, when the are not collecting fees from parents.  From what I've heard is that most clubs are not continuing to collect fees and clubs have at the most 4 months of reserves to pay coaches.  That's even if they choose to pay them while we they are unable to train.  Directors could choose to cut bait early to preserve the funds.


Our club furloughed coaches. None are getting paid right now. Most were coaching part time as an extra income, but there are a few that lost their whole income.


----------



## ToonArmy

Has there been a single denial of the rumor started by that tweet yet from DA or any DOC or even a DA coach?


----------



## Soccerfan2

ToonArmy said:


> Has there been a single denial of the rumor started by that tweet yet from DA or any DOC or even a DA coach?


Yes


----------



## Mile High Dad

I was also wondering how/if the DA clubs or even US Soccer are going to handle refunds for the cancelled spring season


----------



## Soccerfan2

Mile High Dad said:


> I was also wondering how/if the DA clubs or even US Soccer are going to handle refunds for the cancelled spring season


Refund of what? DA clubs do not pay for league or event entry.


----------



## EOTL

ToonArmy said:


> Has there been a single denial of the rumor started by that tweet yet from DA or any DOC or even a DA coach?


Denial is the first stage of grief.


----------



## Mile High Dad

The fees the players pay to the club


----------



## Soccerfan2

Mile High Dad said:


> The fees the players pay to the club


At our club we stopped paying when we stopped practicing/playing. There would be nothing to refund.


----------



## Ellejustus

Mile High Dad said:


> The fees the players pay to the club


Great question.  I know some parents who were on a payment plan and they don't have to pay no more.  However, some parents paid in full for a discount. Any refunds coming in the mail from the club just like from the Gov?


----------



## Mile High Dad

Soccerfan2 said:


> At our club we stopped paying when we stopped practicing/playing. There would be nothing to refund.


Our first year we split the bill, first half and second half iirc because it would lessen the pain. Payments for second half started Jan - May?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Mile High Dad said:


> Our first year we split the bill, first half and second half iirc because it would lessen the pain. Payments for second half started Jan - May?


Yea, I guess if you paid for the second half already that would necessitate a refund. I'm sure that's not going to be unique to DA clubs though if shelter in place goes through June/July. Tough situation for clubs and coaches too.


----------



## Mile High Dad

The HS coach made sure we all paid for the uniform kit the week before the HS season was called


----------



## Ellejustus

I spoke to some high ups but not at the highest of ups and they said they heard nothing about this GDA league crashing & burning.  This Glenn guy started some rumor and we just don't have any clue yet on those meetings.  Time to get all this out fast, not the old slow drip game these wise guys played on us 3 years ago.  Always waited until the very last minute to lets us know about the future.  I would appreciate some openness here.


----------



## futboldad1

Soccerfan2 said:


> Yes


By who? I haven't heard a denial......but coaches and others I have spoken to have confirmed it fwiw.......and our club won't answer me so.........


----------



## Ellejustus

futboldad1 said:


> By who? I haven't heard a denial......but coaches and others I have spoken to have confirmed it fwiw.......and our club won't answer me so.........


Any confirms on how SW ECNL will be handled if GDA news is not just a rumor by some guy named Glen looking for more views online?  New SoCal teams coming?


----------



## dreamz

Ellejustus said:


> I spoke to some high ups but not at the highest of ups and they said they heard nothing about this GDA league crashing & burning.  This Glenn guy started some rumor and we just don't have any clue yet on those meetings.  Time to get all this out fast, not the old slow drip game these wise guys played on us 3 years ago.  Always waited until the very last minute to lets us know about the future.  I would appreciate some openness here.


This isn’t about a tweet from Glenn. Look at the bigger picture. NC Courage coach Sean Nahas is also the GNT U15 coach. Courage pulled out of DA and went back to ECNL. Cindy Parlow Cone is connected to Courage as well. Why would Courage pull out of DA with a National team coach on staff and one of their own at the helm of US Soccer? Conspiracy theorists would say they knew something was coming and wanted to be in front of it rather than behind it and get the best deal for their club before the mad rush to get back in to ECNL began. 

Look at other soccer blogs from other states. Other states are hearing the same thing. I don’t think Glenn Crooks has that many followers to ignite a national panic about DA and it’s future andMLS clubs are being unusually quiet. 

Here’s what I think. US Soccer settles the lawsuit with the WNT out of court in the next month or so. Part of that settlement is that US Soccer has to financially prop up the NWSL, pay NWSL players more and even out the pay scale for the NT’s. Even though US Soccer has a reserve, they are poorly run as a whole. The DA admin staff are worse than those above them. The settlement is going to be big and cost US Soccer most of its reserves on top of needing to cut a hefty amount out of their budget. What a better way to do this than cut an unsuccessful program (and I would argue it’s been unsuccessful on both the boys and girls side), cut the staff that are over their heads anyways and save themselves the hassle of running a program they have no business running while redirecting the funds to plug the hole in the bottom of the NWSL boat and shut up Rapinoe.

Ultimately, GDA started because Jill Ellis wanted equality on the girls side creating a program for the girls that modeled the boys program (which was dumb) and taking away the high school component that Is important to the girls. Now the GDA dissolves because of the WNT crying for equality in pay and support of their pro league which redirects funds from one gender equality program in to another. 

It’s not a bad thing. Boys DA was doing nothing to help the MNT. They are still horrible and struggle. Girls DA wasn’t needed. ECNL was doing a great job getting girls in to college and on to the WNT. 

Last comment, even if this wasn’t about the money US Soccer realizes they’ve done a piss-poor job managing both DA programs. It’s time to cut their losses and get out.


----------



## Ellejustus

dreamz said:


> This isn’t about a tweet from Glenn. Look at the bigger picture. NC Courage coach Sean Nahas is also the GNT U15 coach. Courage pulled out of DA and went back to ECNL. Cindy Parlow Cone is connected to Courage as well. Why would Courage pull out of DA with a National team coach on staff and one of their own at the helm of US Soccer? Conspiracy theorists would say they knew something was coming and wanted to be in front of it rather than behind it and get the best deal for their club before the mad rush to get back in to ECNL began.
> 
> Look at other soccer blogs from other states. Other states are hearing the same thing. I don’t think Glenn Crooks has that many followers to ignite a national panic about DA and it’s future andMLS clubs are being unusually quiet.
> 
> Here’s what I think. US Soccer settles the lawsuit with the WNT out of court in the next month or so. Part of that settlement is that US Soccer has to financially prop up the NWSL, pay NWSL players more and even out the pay scale for the NT’s. Even though US Soccer has a reserve, they are poorly run as a whole. The DA admin staff are worse than those above them. The settlement is going to be big and cost US Soccer most of its reserves on top of needing to cut a hefty amount out of their budget. What a better way to do this than cut an unsuccessful program (and I would argue it’s been unsuccessful on both the boys and girls side), cut the staff that are over their heads anyways and save themselves the hassle of running a program they have no business running while redirecting the funds to plug the hole in the bottom of the NWSL boat and shut up Rapinoe.
> 
> Ultimately, GDA started because Jill Ellis wanted equality on the girls side creating a program for the girls that modeled the boys program (which was dumb) and taking away the high school component that Is important to the girls. Now the GDA dissolves because of the WNT crying for equality in pay and support of their pro league which redirects funds from one gender equality program in to another.
> 
> It’s not a bad thing. Boys DA was doing nothing to help the MNT. They are still horrible and struggle. Girls DA wasn’t needed. ECNL was doing a great job getting girls in to college and on to the WNT.
> 
> Last comment, even if this wasn’t about the money US Soccer realizes they’ve done a piss-poor job managing both DA programs. It’s time to cut their losses and get out.


Cut and run from your mistakes?


----------



## chiefs

I will be following the money from the lawsuit: who receives and who benefits? WNT may have caused unintended consequences to thousands of youth kids who actually supported them. They may have bitten the hand that fed them. We will see. One other thought, the settlement may include a clause to support DA.  Nobody knows what’s being negotiated....


----------



## dreamz

chiefs said:


> I will be following the money from the lawsuit: who receives and who benefits? WNT may have caused unintended consequences to thousands of youth kids who actually supported them. They may have bitten the hand that fed them. We will see. One other thought, the settlement may include a clause to support DA.  Nobody knows what’s being negotiated....


The WNT doesn’t care about supporting DA. It’s about money in their pockets. Not putting in to the future of growing the game. It will be interesting to see if there is a gag order on the settlement or if it’s made public. 

What would be interesting is a class-action lawsuit by the DA clubs against US Soccer for mandating coaching license levels at ridiculous fees, mandating XYandZ when it comes to training, filming, athletic trainers at games and the monetary investment into DA programs and then US Soccer pulling the plug after all of the money that clubs sank in to the DA With no recoup on their investments. These clubs have spent crazy amounts of money because of what US Soccer told them they had to do only to lose everything. 

Hmmmm that would be interesting the more i think that thru.


----------



## chiefs

dreamz said:


> The WNT doesn’t care about supporting DA. It’s about money in their pockets. Not putting in to the future of growing the game. It will be interesting to see if there is a gag order on the settlement or if it’s made public.
> 
> What would be interesting is a class-action lawsuit by the DA clubs against US Soccer for mandating coaching license levels at ridiculous fees, mandating XYandZ when it comes to training, filming, athletic trainers at games and the monetary investment into DA programs and then US Soccer pulling the plug after all of the money that clubs sank in to the DA With no recoup on their investments. These clubs have spent crazy amounts of money because of what US Soccer told them they had to do only to lose everything.
> 
> Hmmmm that would be interesting the more i think that thru.


Yes, that would be an easy action against US Soccer.... if WNT hogs the dough I will go from someone who cheered to someone who will jeer for sure.


----------



## Ellejustus

dreamz said:


> The WNT doesn’t care about supporting DA. It’s about money in their pockets. Not putting in to the future of growing the game. It will be interesting to see if there is a gag order on the settlement or if it’s made public.
> 
> What would be interesting is a class-action lawsuit by the DA clubs against US Soccer for mandating coaching license levels at ridiculous fees, mandating XYandZ when it comes to training, filming, athletic trainers at games and the monetary investment into DA programs and then US Soccer pulling the plug after all of the money that clubs sank in to the DA With no recoup on their investments. These clubs have spent crazy amounts of money because of what US Soccer told them they had to do only to lose everything.
> 
> Hmmmm that would be interesting the more i think that thru.


Let's not forget about parents who were promised their Sally would become "world-Class."  I got out early but I have friends who have played three years and Sally is still the same player.  Dad spent $30,000+.........for what?


----------



## Soccer43

Soccerfan2 said:


> Yes


I have heard no denials anywhere about the “rumors”  - only silence if anything on it not being true.  When you have this many rumors swirling around from several different sources and no categorical denial then I have found it usually to be true.


----------



## Soccer43

Ellejustus said:


> Let's not forget about parents who were promised their Sally would become "world-Class."  I got out early but I have friends who have played three years and Sally is still the same player.  Dad spent $30,000+.........for what?


Yep, we got out early as well as soon as we found it to be a bad situation


----------



## myself

So if girls DA goes away what will ElleJustus have to complain about? We might kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## dreamz

myself said:


> So if girls DA goes away what will ElleJustus have to complain about? We might kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


Guess what else goes away if GDA goes away??? DPL! YES!


----------



## Ellejustus

myself said:


> So if girls DA goes away what will ElleJustus have to complain about? We might kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


I'm a Hawk, what kind of bird was GDA?


----------



## oh canada

dreamz said:


> The settlement is going to be big and cost US Soccer most of its reserves on top of needing to cut a hefty amount out of their budget. What a better way to do this than cut an unsuccessful program


Except that US Soccer is not likely self-insured.  Depending on the policy, insurance could cover much of any settlement.  Cone has said she wants to settle and move on.  The lawsuit is about unequal pay for the plaintiffs.   The plaintiffs are only women on the USWNT.  Nothing re the lawsuit has anything to do with the youth teams etc.  There are lawyers on this forum.  They have made some valid arguments in favor of the federation's case.  Public opinion may be with the women but don't be so sure that their legal footing is as firm as their pop culture appeal.

I just can't get past the following:  why on earth would Kate Markgraf---recently hired by the federation and well respected by most--be announcing new DA club additions in middle March (after Cordeiro already resigned in February and Cone installed) if they know they are trashing the entire thing only 3 weeks later?   Either the rumor is complete BS or Kate Markgraf is just a talking head without any meaningful purpose and this makes her look foolish or conniving.  For now, I think the former (BS).

One of the tweets early on this thread said an announcement was forthcoming today.  Obviously, that is wrong.


----------



## dreamz

oh canada said:


> Except that US Soccer is not likely self-insured.  Depending on the policy, insurance could cover much of any settlement.  Cone has said she wants to settle and move on.  The lawsuit is about unequal pay for the plaintiffs.   The plaintiffs are only women on the USWNT.  Nothing re the lawsuit has anything to do with the youth teams etc.  There are lawyers on this forum.  They have made some valid arguments in favor of the federation's case.  Public opinion may be with the women but don't be so sure that their legal footing is as firm as their pop culture appeal.
> 
> I just can't get past the following:  why on earth would Kate Markgraf---recently hired by the federation and well respected by most--be announcing new DA club additions in middle March (after Cordeiro already resigned in February and Cone installed) if they know they are trashing the entire thing only 3 weeks later?   Either the rumor is complete BS or Kate Markgraf is just a talking head without any meaningful purpose and this makes her look foolish or conniving.  For now, I think the former (BS).
> 
> One of the tweets early on this thread said an announcement was forthcoming today.  Obviously, that is wrong.


I think it will be announced this week some time but it wasn’t going to be today. Honestly I don’t think the decision had been made when Kate announced the new clubs (and not great clubs mind you) but by the same token, I do believe she’s just a talking head with no real purpose other than another woman in a prominent position with no decision making ability. I think there are others that would have been a better choice than Kate (nothing against her) but I don’t think they would have gone along with being a name with no authority. Maybe she didn’t know what her real non-role would be and maybe she thought she could make a difference but she’ll learn quickly. US Soccer’s revolving door moves faster than the revolving door at my frat house back in the day.


----------



## futboldad1

oh canada said:


> Except that US Soccer is not likely self-insured.  Depending on the policy, insurance could cover much of any settlement.  Cone has said she wants to settle and move on.  The lawsuit is about unequal pay for the plaintiffs.   The plaintiffs are only women on the USWNT.  Nothing re the lawsuit has anything to do with the youth teams etc.  There are lawyers on this forum.  They have made some valid arguments in favor of the federation's case.  Public opinion may be with the women but don't be so sure that their legal footing is as firm as their pop culture appeal.
> 
> *I just can't get past the following:  why on earth would Kate Markgraf---recently hired by the federation and well respected by most--be announcing new DA club additions in middle March (after Cordeiro already resigned in February and Cone installed) if they know they are trashing the entire thing only 3 weeks later? *  Either the rumor is complete BS or Kate Markgraf is just a talking head without any meaningful purpose and this makes her look foolish or conniving.  For now, I think the former (BS).
> 
> One of the tweets early on this thread said an announcement was forthcoming today.  Obviously, that is wrong.


You're completely forgetting that three weeks ago nobody had any idea that soccer was going to get shut down world wide for months on end......possibly the most important three-week swing in recent history


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Ellejustus said:


> I'm a Hawk, what kind of bird was GDA?


If all this is true, maybe a Dodo.


----------



## soccer4us

oh canada said:


> Except that US Soccer is not likely self-insured.  Depending on the policy, insurance could cover much of any settlement.  Cone has said she wants to settle and move on.  The lawsuit is about unequal pay for the plaintiffs.   The plaintiffs are only women on the USWNT.  Nothing re the lawsuit has anything to do with the youth teams etc.  There are lawyers on this forum.  They have made some valid arguments in favor of the federation's case.  Public opinion may be with the women but don't be so sure that their legal footing is as firm as their pop culture appeal.
> 
> I just can't get past the following:  why on earth would Kate Markgraf---recently hired by the federation and well respected by most--be announcing new DA club additions in middle March (after Cordeiro already resigned in February and Cone installed) if they know they are trashing the entire thing only 3 weeks later?   Either the rumor is complete BS or Kate Markgraf is just a talking head without any meaningful purpose and this makes her look foolish or conniving.  For now, I think the former (BS).
> 
> One of the tweets early on this thread said an announcement was forthcoming today.  Obviously, that is wrong.


I think the new CEO Wilson is at the root of this to a degree. He probably did all financial number upon being hired and said, 9 million for what? We are likely going to have to pay the WNT how much more? umm, yeah no DA and give us that 9 million every year. Ok, done.


----------



## soccer4us

soccer4us said:


> I think the new CEO Wilson is at the root of this to a degree. He probably did all financial number upon being hired and said, 9 million for what? We are likely going to have to pay the WNT how much more? umm, yeah no DA and give us that 9 million every year. Ok, done.


Plus the COVID situation and not making much money this spring. That combined with 9m a year and lawsuits made this a easier decision I bet....assuming all true of course


----------



## Surf Zombie

I thought it was odd that ECNL hadn’t announced any new defections since Real Colorado & Texans on 3/11 and NC Courage & United on 3/23, because there are more.

Wondering if whatever new clubs are admitted after the DA folds will all be announced as a group?


----------



## Soccer43

Everyone is talking about how expensive the girls DA was but am curious how much it cost the federation to send all the youth teams all over the world this past year to play foreign teams - between the concacaf and friendlies I bet there were about 10 events this past year (U15, U16, U17, U19, and U20 all traveled extensively)


----------



## myself

Surf Zombie said:


> I thought it was odd that ECNL hadn’t announced any new defections since Real Colorado & Texans on 3/11 and NC Courage & United on 3/23, because there are more.
> 
> Wondering if whatever new clubs are admitted after the DA folds will all be announced as a group?


Which clubs are you referring to?


----------



## Soccer43

Soccer43 said:


> Yep, we got out early as well as soon as we found it to be a bad situation


Copa9  what was funny about this post?


----------



## Surf Zombie

myself said:


> Which clubs are you referring to?


Don’t know that, but I do know a 16th club is being added to the NE conference where we are. Have my suspicions, but don’t know for sure.


----------



## watfly

dreamz said:


> Guess what else goes away if GDA goes away??? DPL! YES!


It wouldn't surprise me if they leveraged DPL into the new "Socal DA". All those clubs aren't getting into ECNL.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Well when the top 1/2th of DA players replace the bottom 1/2th ECNL players ODP should see an influx at tryouts.

Summer tryouts will be fierce.  Maybe College coaches should come out watch!  Bring security and Kleenex.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Ann


oh canada said:


> Except that US Soccer is not likely self-insured.  Depending on the policy, insurance could cover much of any settlement.  Cone has said she wants to settle and move on.  The lawsuit is about unequal pay for the plaintiffs.   The plaintiffs are only women on the USWNT.  Nothing re the lawsuit has anything to do with the youth teams etc.  There are lawyers on this forum.  They have made some valid arguments in favor of the federation's case.  Public opinion may be with the women but don't be so sure that their legal footing is as firm as their pop culture appeal.
> 
> I just can't get past the following:  why on earth would Kate Markgraf---recently hired by the federation and well respected by most--be announcing new DA club additions in middle March (after Cordeiro already resigned in February and Cone installed) if they know they are trashing the entire thing only 3 weeks later?   Either the rumor is complete BS or Kate Markgraf is just a talking head without any meaningful purpose and this makes her look foolish or conniving.  For now, I think the former (BS).
> 
> One of the tweets early on this thread said an announcement was forthcoming today.  Obviously, that is wrong.


Formal announcement should come next Wednesday, 4/15.


----------



## chiefs

sirfootyalot said:


> Ann
> 
> Formal announcement should come next Wednesday, 4/15.


According to who?


----------



## Ansu Fati

chiefs said:


> According to who?


thankfully tax day is delayed so we can all devote our undivided attention to this over the coming days, regardless of whether or not it is really gonna happen


----------



## oh canada

futboldad1 said:


> You're completely forgetting that three weeks ago nobody had any idea that soccer was going to get shut down world wide for months on end......possibly the most important three-week swing in recent history


C'mon, that's the elephant in the room.  But clubs already have paid their dues to US Soccer.  Does US Soccer charge more/separate for the showcaes etc.?  I doubt it.  They aren't losing money because of this month off--actually saving with staff furloghed and showcases that they don't have to run.   I"m done posting for now and will wait n see if any of this is true.  Happy Easter everyone!  Stay healthy and enjoy the family via Zoom


----------



## Yak

oh canada said:


> C'mon, that's the elephant in the room.  But clubs already have paid their dues to US Soccer.  Does US Soccer charge more/separate for the showcaes etc.?  I doubt it.  They aren't losing money because of this month off--actually saving with staff furloghed and showcases that they don't have to run.   I"m done posting for now and will wait n see if any of this is true.  Happy Easter everyone!  Stay healthy and enjoy the family via Zoom


USDA did not charge clubs/players any dues other than $50 per player registration so there was no revenue to lose


----------



## jpeter

Yak said:


> USDA did not charge clubs/players any dues other than $50 per player registration so there was no revenue to lose


Losing millions in revenue at the moment...4 months of no income marketing $$, sales, tv $$ that reserve may save them for a while if those lawsuits don't drain them first. . On borrowed time, no bailout $$ for them.


----------



## wc_baller

oh canada said:


> C'mon, that's the elephant in the room.  But clubs already have paid their dues to US Soccer.  Does US Soccer charge more/separate for the showcaes etc.?  I doubt it.  They aren't losing money because of this month off--actually saving with staff furloghed and showcases that they don't have to run.   I"m done posting for now and will wait n see if any of this is true.  Happy Easter everyone!  Stay healthy and enjoy the family via Zoom


This was US Soccer's entire Player Development budget. Notice that for 2020 they budgeted ~$7.2 Million for Development Academy Expenses, but the project actual expenses were ~$7.9 Million. The Development Academy is bleeding them dry. Now US Soccer's sources of income, which funds this money-losing operation, are coming to a screeching halt with C-19. It's not difficult to put 2 and 2 together to see where that is headed.


			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EVBNYF6WkAA_pd1?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Kicker4Life

Soccer43 said:


> Everyone is talking about how expensive the girls DA was but am curious how much it cost the federation to send all the youth teams all over the world this past year to play foreign teams - between the concacaf and friendlies I bet there were about 10 events this past year (U15, U16, U17, U19, and U20 all traveled extensively)


January 2019 to today, the U16’s took 2 trips 6/19 and 2/20 and had 2 camp in FL.


----------



## azsnowrider

wc_baller said:


> This was US Soccer's entire Player Development budget. Notice that for 2020 they budgeted ~$7.2 Million for Development Academy Expenses, but the project actual expenses were ~$7.9 Million. The Development Academy is bleeding them dry. Now US Soccer's sources of income, which funds this money-losing operation, are coming to a screeching halt with C-19. It's not difficult to put 2 and 2 together to see where that is headed.
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EVBNYF6WkAA_pd1?format=jpg&name=large


How is DA bleeding them dry? That's the 2020 budget, with no soccer being played there isn't anything to spend any money on. The bulk of the money is spent on showcases and events, no showcases no money to spend. If you want to complain about money being spent scroll up and look at what the youth national teams and national team coaches are costing. What your also missing on this is the revenue a few pages before this page you posted that has the DA generate revenue which was around $1.7M. I assume that's the hotel kickbacks AKA the Stay and Play, and other assorted stuff like all those cool sweatshirts everyone bought in Florida. US Soccer started the year with something like $140M, with these numbers wouldn't that make the DA ~5% of the that?  My point is DA is a blip on the overall costs at US Soccer. If they are going to axe the DA to pay for the Lawsuits then they also need to throw in the youth national teams and all the other associated costs like those "Sports Medicine" fees. Axing the DA isn't about money and quite frankly with all that's going on at US Soccer if the DA is at the top of there issues then we have a bigger problem. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Speed

oh canada said:


> A lot of hysteria being projected here based on a general Tweet...let's all keep the toilet paper on the shelves.
> 
> What is likely?  DA is not going to leave all of its clubs hanging without a league for this next year---to begin a few months from now.  If they are going to get out of providing a league, it will be a phase out and announced well in advance.
> 
> More likely is that they will announce a cancellation of the rest of this season (duh), and will keep their league operating, just make changes to rules/restrictions--eg, allowing high school.  Maybe also expand the division system as they have experimented with in a couple age groups on the boys side.
> 
> ECNL has no incentive to let other clubs in -- they don't need 'em.  Especially since their only competitor is floundering.
> 
> One thing for sure...look for clubs to try and get your money asap so you're locked in with them.  As usual in club soccer, the kids are an afterthought.  Advice to youngers parents...find another sport.  The BS in this youth sport isn't worth it.


I wish you had told me that 8 years ago....


----------



## Speed

Giesbock said:


> Among the smart and informed voices here, I’ll bring it down to a very personal level for a minute or two...
> 
> My daughter has been straddling her DA  and DPL teams...guesting with DA until Covid 19 tilted the world.  She’s working harder than I’ve ever seen, studying film, practicing moves, etc etc.  HS track season gone, DA North Carolina showcase gone, etc...  i tried starting a thread asking how all this will affect June 15 for 2022 graduates but it didn’t get much traction.  Not on an organizational, macro level, but how will hundreds of kids, parents and good hardworking coaches will be affected?
> 
> Not really expecting a reply as much as just expressing my consternation with all this turmoil.


I am with you. Sorry about your DD. I have a 2022 and am wondering the same. With all the changes that this group, and others, have been through I see some kids saying they are done.


----------



## CoachMike

Side note: What is "DD"? I get the context but not what the letters stand for.


----------



## RedCard

On the boys side, the MLS teams/clubs will have their own league, which they've been asking requesting for a while. All other DA teams will/can go to the boys ECNL.
Girls on the other hand are history...
Announcement will be April 15th


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

Talking to my sister (son plays on MLS DA team) and apparently MLS owners have been suggesting getting out of DA for a while.  US Soccer facing challenges on boys and girls side...maybe DA going away doesn’t sound far-fetched.


----------



## Sandypk

CoachMike said:


> Side note: What is "DD"? I get the context but not what the letters stand for.


Dear Daughter is dd.


----------



## espola

CoachMike said:


> Side note: What is "DD"? I get the context but not what the letters stand for.


dear daughter


----------



## soccer661

CoachMike said:


> Side note: What is "DD"? I get the context but not what the letters stand for.


From long ago.....I believe it's Darling Daughter


----------



## Sandypk

soccer661 said:


> From long ago.....I believe it's Darling Daughter


Yes, that’s right.  Not dear daughter, darling daughter.  Goes way back to old forum.


----------



## Goforgoal

Sandypk said:


> Yes, that’s right.  Not dear daughter, darling daughter.  Goes way back to old forum.


Either is fine. Its a common internet acronym that started back in the early days of online forums, long before this or the previous forum.


----------



## Gosocal

Shame if true.  If only DA was more flexible in its programming. The US likely the only national federation in the world without a foundational youth program. A massive step backwards imo.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Gosocal said:


> Shame if true.  If only DA was more flexible in its programming. The US likely the only national federation in the world without a foundational youth program. A massive step backwards imo.


Maybe, maybe not.  If they focus the funds saved on developing the player pool in actual team/camp environments versus trying to create a league based system it more closely mirrors other countries programs.


----------



## Gosocal

Kicker4Life said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  If they focus the funds saved on developing the player pool in actual team/camp environments versus trying to create a league based system it more closely mirrors other countries programs.


I guess the challenge will be ID-ing girls for the pools. My guess is the connected clubs/coaches  and college system will serve that purpose for US soccer. My assumption there won’t be funds to engage in broad scouting.


----------



## wc_baller

azsnowrider said:


> How is DA bleeding them dry? That's the 2020 budget, with no soccer being played there isn't anything to spend any money on. The bulk of the money is spent on showcases and events, no showcases no money to spend. If you want to complain about money being spent scroll up and look at what the youth national teams and national team coaches are costing. What your also missing on this is the revenue a few pages before this page you posted that has the DA generate revenue which was around $1.7M. I assume that's the hotel kickbacks AKA the Stay and Play, and other assorted stuff like all those cool sweatshirts everyone bought in Florida. US Soccer started the year with something like $140M, with these numbers wouldn't that make the DA ~5% of the that?  My point is DA is a blip on the overall costs at US Soccer. If they are going to axe the DA to pay for the Lawsuits then they also need to throw in the youth national teams and all the other associated costs like those "Sports Medicine" fees. Axing the DA isn't about money and quite frankly with all that's going on at US Soccer if the DA is at the top of there issues then we have a bigger problem. Just my 2 cents...


When an organization that generally brings in little revenue in comparison to  their expenses, has a sizable budget(7.2 Million), and is projected to be 10% over budget, it is not a good thing. This same organization's actual expenses last year(8.5 Million) in 2019 was much larger than projected for 2020, so I can almost guarantee you they were well over budget last year as well. In organizations I have been involved with, mismanagement like this would cause heads to be rolling.

As far are your point about US soccer not having to spend money on the DA right now since no soccer is being played, it is totally irrelevant. There is no revenue, so the goal right now is to keep the lights on without burning through all their cash. It's the same reason the Airlines need a government bailout... no matter how many flights they cancel to lower their expenses, they will be unable to pay their bills because of other built in expenses. It's also the same reason that many small business are going bankrupt... they don't have to pay their furloughed staff and save on some expense by closing their offices, but with no revenue they cannot survive. Same is true with US soccer.


----------



## myself

Gosocal said:


> I guess the challenge will be ID-ing girls for the pools. My guess is the connected clubs/coaches  and college system will serve that purpose for US soccer. My assumption there won’t be funds to engage in broad scouting.


Just moving from one form of politicization to another. Instead of "We want to put this league out of business institute a system in which future professional/NT players can best be developed", we'll revert back to the "Good Ol' Boys'" system in which the personal/professional relationships that your club has formed with US Soccer makes the difference.

I've seen it written here before, and now I'm starting to believe; YNT ID is a not what it's cracked up to be. Only thing that matters is U-20 and senior YNT. College coaches that have skin in the game, not YNT coaches that  get recycled within US Soccer after multiple failures, are the judge.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Gosocal said:


> I guess the challenge will be ID-ing girls for the pools. My guess is the connected clubs/coaches  and college system will serve that purpose for US soccer. My assumption there won’t be funds to engage in broad scouting.


They would have a bigger budget to play with to work those things out.


----------



## timbuck

The Bradenton, FL model seemed to be a good way to ID and train the top male players back in the day. Landon and the boys had a decent run.


----------



## myself

timbuck said:


> The Bradenton, FL model seemed to be a good way to ID and train the top male players back in the day. Landon and the boys had a decent run.


Was that our fools "Golden" generation? Or did it actually work? Landon and Jozy (say what you will, but he's still around), Eddie Johnson, and others came out of there, right?


----------



## timbuck

Landon, Jozy, tim Howard, Clint Dempsey-  
Didn’t win a World Cup, but they certainly qualified and made some big soccer countries nervous every time they played.


----------



## Soccer43

Kicker4Life said:


> January 2019 to today, the U16’s took 2 trips 6/19 and 2/20 and had 2 camp in FL.


From the US Soccer website:  "From the start of 2017 to date, the USA’s six youngest Women’s and Girls’ Youth National Teams – the U-15s, U-16s, U-17s, U-18s, U-19s and U-20s – have played 84 international matches"  

From 2019 -2020 (only counting international competitions, not including the training camps):  14 events in the past year.
U16  Netherlands  June 2019;  England Feb 2020
U17  Portugal May 2019; Czech Republic May 2019 (a different roster); Sweden Sept 2019
U18   England Feb 2019;  Florida -Tricontinental Cup Jan 2020
U19   Spain March 2020
U20   Spain March 2019; Virginia vs Germany June 2019;  Chula Vista vs Japan August 2019; Florida, several countries Dec 2019;  Concacaf Dominican Republic Feb 2020
U23   England Aug 2019


----------



## Kicker4Life

Soccer43 said:


> From the US Soccer website:  "From the start of 2017 to date, the USA’s six youngest Women’s and Girls’ Youth National Teams – the U-15s, U-16s, U-17s, U-18s, U-19s and U-20s – have played 84 international matches"
> 
> From 2019 -2020 (only counting international competitions, not including the training camps):  14 events in the past year.
> U16  Netherlands  June 2019;  England Feb 2020
> U17  Portugal May 2019; Czech Republic May 2019 (a different roster); Sweden Sept 2019
> U18   England Feb 2019;  Florida -Tricontinental Cup Jan 2020
> U19   Spain March 2020
> U20   Spain March 2019; Virginia vs Germany June 2019;  Chula Vista vs Japan August 2019; Florida, several countries Dec 2019;  Concacaf Dominican Republic Feb 2020
> U23   England Aug 2019


84 matches, across 6 teams over 3 years.  Average 4.6 games per team per year.  Note that during this time you have had some CONCACAF and FIFA events that would skew the numbers.
Not sure if your contesting or supporting my statement.


----------



## BigSoccer

Regarding @Ohcanada s insurance comment.


What is the size of the settlement?  50M plus legal fees.  If this was the case any insurance company would lay the hammer clause down and would have settled as it is their money.  Also, an Employment Practice Liability policy rarely has limits that high and since there is no defamation the General Liability policy may not come into play but even then limits as high as the claim are unlikely even with an excess liability layer and again the insurance attorneys would have the hammer and settle. Cordero was going to fight until the end.  US Soccer is on the hook


----------



## Eusebio

timbuck said:


> The Bradenton, FL model seemed to be a good way to ID and train the top male players back in the day. Landon and the boys had a decent run.


I was in the youth system back then and played against/with Landon in the cycle he went to Bradenton. I got cut in the national pool at ODP, one step removed from making the final roster. 

I regularly think about the system back then and the youth system today. Back then, theoretically everyone had a chance to make the ODP national team. You'd start off with district level try-outs which were open to everyone who could pay a small fee (ie. <$50 but probably varied by region). Any kid who had aspirations to make the national team could essentially enter guest services at the bottom of the pyramid. If you manage to stick out among the rabble, you'll get picked for the district team and compete at the State level try-out against other districts. This State try-out also had a fee. This fee was noticeably more expensive than the district level. At the state level it gets harder because not only of the increased competition but you have to knock-off players who made the State team the previous year that the coaches favor. If you manage to make the State team, you go to the Region camp (in my day, it was a week long) where you train and compete against other states. The fee was even higher and if I remember correctly it was somewhere between $500-800 travel included. I remember using my after school job to help pay for it. If you make the Region team, then you go to one final camp which was the national team pool. This is where the actual ODP national team is picked. If you were lucky to make this (which I wasn't), then you're in the direct pipeline for the Olympic team and USMNT. And depending on the age group, you could be invited to Brandenton. 

The criticism of the system back then was that it was "pay to play" since you basically had to pay at every try-out stage. If you made it to the end, you would likely be paying somewhere between $1400 - 2000. Though these costs seem pedestrian by today's standards when a 9 year-old on a local C-team easily pays more than that for bronze-level play. The fees for ODP were a barrier, but I was hardly rich or well-off growing up and I found ways to raise the money because the costs weren't astronomical. 

The other criticisms were that ODP was susceptible to the "good ole' boy' network. Meaning coaches had their favorites and some of the teams seemed predetermined. I can confirm this. On the last day of State try-outs, I scored 5 goals in the last scrimmage. At the final huddle, the coach literally said, "I know our team was pretty much set, but it looks like I'll have to make room for one more..." it basically took me scoring 5 goals in a single game to squeeze onto the roster. So yes it would often require "best case" or "miracle" performances to breakthrough. This is one of the reasons why some thought it would be better to identify players in their "natural environment" via scouts instead of endless tryouts. 

But the problem with the new ODP and even the DA, it's actually easier for talented players to slip through the cracks. Here in California, ODP only really has "independent" scouts at National Cup events (in the latter rounds) and the rest is done by well-connected coaches recommending their own players. So if you're a talented player but don't have a well-connected coach or not on a team good enough to make it far into National Cup, you will NEVER get on the ODP radar. Using my previous analogy, the lowest level of the ODP pyramid has become a VIP lounge or "Fight Club". The average player won't even know of its existence. And I don't mean "average" as in ability, but the average participant in CalSouth which could include talented players.

And if you wanted to pursue the club route to the national team, just in SoCal we have Presidio, Coast League, SCDSL, SDDA, ECNL, NPL, and DA. Where does an up and coming player go? Every one of those leagues will have someone who will promote their league as "the way" or "pathway" to elite soccer. We have fractured talent at the top and diluted talent at the secondary levels. If anything the diluted talent at the secondary levels is hurting our overall player pool because you got some good "late bloomers" at the "Silver-Elite" level who would benefit playing other "Silver-Elite" or low "Gold" level teams. But there's no more "Silver Elite". There's just this wide band of Silver/High Bronze" leagues/brackets, which means these late-bloomers end up in purgatory never getting consistent enough competition or attention from the club to breakthrough. It's statistically proven it's often late-bloomers who end up having the most success at the pro levels, but we basically purge our late-bloomers.

Back in my day, *waves cane furiously in air*, the system was flawed but we had a single pyramid for the most part. Most competitive clubs had one team per age group. "Travel Teams" didn't "Travel" unless they were good. You didn't make the team unless you were good. Travel teams had a clear lane where it was designed to lead you to college. ODP was for those that wanted to make a run at the national team or maybe go pro. We had rigorous training but at the same time we didn't have coaches and clubs trying to profit off every avenue of self-expression like "pick-up" games and futsal. I remember one of my coaches had a standing invitation for us to drop in on his Sunday afternoon pickup games if we didn't have our own pickup games in the neighborhood. Something like this would be unheard of now if it didn't come attached with a $25 "drop-in" fee. You also have just about every soccer field and gym in SoCal booked to the hilt, so even if a group of kids wanted to go play a pickup game, the field would be completely full with club teams with field permits getting priority. I guess it's back to FIFA20 on the PS4. 

I think it's a lot of these little things, not just Bradenton, that led to a "golden era"-ish 20-25 years ago that we've struggled to recapture since. Unfortunately Pullisic seems more like an anomaly rather than leading edge of a new golden era. His dad was well connected and a Euro Passport allowed him to escape the US youth system to Dortmund at 16.

I don't know what the best system is. Perhaps a combination of the old and new. The technical ability of today's players is FAR FAR better than player's of my day. My son's technical ability at 13 was better than mine at 18. But my creativity and free expression was and still is better than his. He can juggle to 500 on 5 different body parts, but I can beat a Keeper 1v1 countless ways. Even when I watch high level DA matches, I regularly see players make an absolute mess of breakaway situations. Lack of imagination and composure, it's embarrassing. 

If I were to take a stab at the solution I would say, consolidate most of these leagues so you have some semblance of a pyramid. Make a clear college pathway and "pro" pathway so even a first year soccer mom understands which she's getting into. Players can pursue both pathways (for as long as it's feasible) but they should be completely separate systems. Let US Soccer or ODP handle the "pro" pathway via open tryouts and camps at the entry levels. Then let the players filter to MLS academies or directly to the youth national teams. No more of these local clubs selling $4,000 Euro trips for the hopes that little Johnny will play for Manchester City or Real Madrid. Clubs have a terrible track record for "pro" placement, so keep the vast majority on the college track. For the few ambitious clubs that want to offer a legit Pro pathway, then they must become a feeder system for a USL club, not just be their T-shirt affiliate. 

For all the flaws of the youth system in the 90s, at least we had clarity. We knew as Americans that 99.9999% of us would probably never get paid more than McDonalds money playing soccer if anything at all. Travel team soccer got you into college, ODP allowed you to pursue the dream of being in the Olympics or National team. ODP at the district level and especially the state level threw a lot of cold water at kids who thought they would be the next Romerio, Maradona, Baggio, or Pele. Kids who thought they were the shit, came back whimpering pretty quick in the process if they didn't measure up. But nowadays it seems with all these multi-flight segregated leagues, Lil' Johnny (and more importantly his parents) don't get cold water thrown in their face until much too late. After they've spent thousands of dollars year after year and after the club squeezed every dollar out of them until they became bitter and jaded. 

Sorry for the long rant. Just wanted to share my experience. I got too much COVID time on my hands.


----------



## Ellejustus

Eusebio said:


> I was in the youth system back then and played against/with Landon in the cycle he went to Bradenton. I got cut in the national pool at ODP, one step removed from making the final roster.
> 
> I regularly think about the system back then and the youth system today. Back then, theoretically everyone had a chance to make the ODP national team. You'd start off with district level try-outs which were open to everyone who could pay a small fee (ie. <$50 but probably varied by region). Any kid who had aspirations to make the national team could essentially enter guest services at the bottom of the pyramid. If you manage to stick out among the rabble, you'll get picked for the district team and compete at the State level try-out against other districts. This State try-out also had a fee. This fee was noticeably more expensive than the district level. At the state level it gets harder because not only of the increased competition but you have to knock-off players who made the State team the previous year that the coaches favor. If you manage to make the State team, you go to the Region camp (in my day, it was a week long) where you train and compete against other states. The fee was even higher and if I remember correctly it was somewhere between $500-800 travel included. I remember using my after school job to help pay for it. If you make the Region team, then you go to one final camp which was the national team pool. This is where the actual ODP national team is picked. If you were lucky to make this (which I wasn't), then you're in the direct pipeline for the Olympic team and USMNT. And depending on the age group, you could be invited to Brandenton.
> 
> The criticism of the system back then was that it was "pay to play" since you basically had to pay at every try-out stage. If you made it to the end, you would likely be paying somewhere between $1400 - 2000. Though these costs seem pedestrian by today's standards when a 9 year-old on a local C-team easily pays more than that for bronze-level play. The fees for ODP were a barrier, but I was hardly rich or well-off growing up and I found ways to raise the money because the costs weren't astronomical.
> 
> The other criticisms were that ODP was susceptible to the "good ole' boy' network. Meaning coaches had their favorites and some of the teams seemed predetermined. I can confirm this. On the last day of State try-outs, I scored 5 goals in the last scrimmage. At the final huddle, the coach literally said, "I know our team was pretty much set, but it looks like I'll have to make room for one more..." it basically took me scoring 5 goals in a single game to squeeze onto the roster. So yes it would often require "best case" or "miracle" performances to breakthrough. This is one of the reasons why some thought it would be better to identify players in their "natural environment" via scouts instead of endless tryouts.
> 
> But the problem with the new ODP and even the DA, it's actually easier for talented players to slip through the cracks. Here in California, ODP only really has "independent" scouts at National Cup events (in the latter rounds) and the rest is done by well-connected coaches recommending their own players. So if you're a talented player but don't have a well-connected coach or not on a team good enough to make it far into National Cup, you will NEVER get on the ODP radar. Using my previous analogy, the lowest level of the ODP pyramid has become a VIP lounge or "Fight Club". The average player won't even know of its existence. And I don't mean "average" as in ability, but the average participant in CalSouth which could include talented players.
> 
> And if you wanted to pursue the club route to the national team, just in SoCal we have Presidio, Coast League, SCDSL, SDDA, ECNL, NPL, and DA. Where does an up and coming player go? Every one of those leagues will have someone who will promote their league as "the way" or "pathway" to elite soccer. We have fractured talent at the top and diluted talent at the secondary levels. If anything the diluted talent at the secondary levels is hurting our overall player pool because you got some good "late bloomers" at the "Silver-Elite" level who would benefit playing other "Silver-Elite" or low "Gold" level teams. But there's no more "Silver Elite". There's just this wide band of Silver/High Bronze" leagues/brackets, which means these late-bloomers end up in purgatory never getting consistent enough competition or attention from the club to breakthrough. It's statistically proven it's often late-bloomers who end up having the most success at the pro levels, but we basically purge our late-bloomers.
> 
> Back in my day, *waves cane furiously in air*, the system was flawed but we had a single pyramid for the most part. Most competitive clubs had one team per age group. "Travel Teams" didn't "Travel" unless they were good. You didn't make the team unless you were good. Travel teams had a clear lane where it was designed to lead you to college. ODP was for those that wanted to make a run at the national team or maybe go pro. We had rigorous training but at the same time we didn't have coaches and clubs trying to profit off every avenue of self-expression like "pick-up" games and futsal. I remember one of my coaches had a standing invitation for us to drop in on his Sunday afternoon pickup games if we didn't have our own pickup games in the neighborhood. Something like this would be unheard of now if it didn't come attached with a $25 "drop-in" fee. You also have just about every soccer field and gym in SoCal booked to the hilt, so even if a group of kids wanted to go play a pickup game, the field would be completely full with club teams with field permits getting priority. I guess it's back to FIFA20 on the PS4.
> 
> I think it's a lot of these little things, not just Bradenton, that led to a "golden era"-ish 20-25 years ago that we've struggled to recapture since. Unfortunately Pullisic seems more like an anomaly rather than leading edge of a new golden era. His dad was well connected and a Euro Passport allowed him to escape the US youth system to Dortmund at 16.
> 
> I don't know what the best system is. Perhaps a combination of the old and new. The technical ability of today's players is FAR FAR better than player's of my day. My son's technical ability at 13 was better than mine at 18. But my creativity and free expression was and still is better than his. He can juggle to 500 on 5 different body parts, but I can beat a Keeper 1v1 countless ways. Even when I watch high level DA matches, I regularly see players make an absolute mess of breakaway situations. Lack of imagination and composure, it's embarrassing.
> 
> If I were to take a stab at the solution I would say, consolidate most of these leagues so you have some semblance of a pyramid. Make a clear college pathway and "pro" pathway so even a first year soccer mom understands which she's getting into. Players can pursue both pathways (for as long as it's feasible) but they should be completely separate systems. Let US Soccer or ODP handle the "pro" pathway via open tryouts and camps at the entry levels. Then let the players filter to MLS academies or directly to the youth national teams. No more of these local clubs selling $4,000 Euro trips for the hopes that little Johnny will play for Manchester City or Real Madrid. Clubs have a terrible track record for "pro" placement, so keep the vast majority on the college track. For the few ambitious clubs that want to offer a legit Pro pathway, then they must become a feeder system for a USL club, not just be their T-shirt affiliate.
> 
> For all the flaws of the youth system in the 90s, at least we had clarity. We knew as Americans that 99.9999% of us would probably never get paid more than McDonalds money playing soccer if anything at all. Travel team soccer got you into college, ODP allowed you to pursue the dream of being in the Olympics or National team. ODP at the district level and especially the state level threw a lot of cold water at kids who thought they would be the next Romerio, Maradona, Baggio, or Pele. Kids who thought they were the shit, came back whimpering pretty quick in the process if they didn't measure up. But nowadays it seems with all these multi-flight segregated leagues, Lil' Johnny (and more importantly his parents) don't get cold water thrown in their face until much too late. After they've spent thousands of dollars year after year and after the club squeezed every dollar out of them until they became bitter and jaded.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant. Just wanted to share my experience. I got too much COVID time on my hands.


Thank you for sharing sir.  Happy Easter!!!


----------



## El Clasico

Eusebio said:


> I was in the youth system back then and played against/with Landon in the cycle he went to Bradenton. I got cut in the national pool at ODP, one step removed from making the final roster.
> 
> I regularly think about the system back then and the youth system today. Back then, theoretically everyone had a chance to make the ODP national team. You'd start off with district level try-outs which were open to everyone who could pay a small fee (ie. <$50 but probably varied by region). Any kid who had aspirations to make the national team could essentially enter guest services at the bottom of the pyramid. If you manage to stick out among the rabble, you'll get picked for the district team and compete at the State level try-out against other districts. This State try-out also had a fee. This fee was noticeably more expensive than the district level. At the state level it gets harder because not only of the increased competition but you have to knock-off players who made the State team the previous year that the coaches favor. If you manage to make the State team, you go to the Region camp (in my day, it was a week long) where you train and compete against other states. The fee was even higher and if I remember correctly it was somewhere between $500-800 travel included. I remember using my after school job to help pay for it. If you make the Region team, then you go to one final camp which was the national team pool. This is where the actual ODP national team is picked. If you were lucky to make this (which I wasn't), then you're in the direct pipeline for the Olympic team and USMNT. And depending on the age group, you could be invited to Brandenton.
> 
> The criticism of the system back then was that it was "pay to play" since you basically had to pay at every try-out stage. If you made it to the end, you would likely be paying somewhere between $1400 - 2000. Though these costs seem pedestrian by today's standards when a 9 year-old on a local C-team easily pays more than that for bronze-level play. The fees for ODP were a barrier, but I was hardly rich or well-off growing up and I found ways to raise the money because the costs weren't astronomical.
> 
> The other criticisms were that ODP was susceptible to the "good ole' boy' network. Meaning coaches had their favorites and some of the teams seemed predetermined. I can confirm this. On the last day of State try-outs, I scored 5 goals in the last scrimmage. At the final huddle, the coach literally said, "I know our team was pretty much set, but it looks like I'll have to make room for one more..." it basically took me scoring 5 goals in a single game to squeeze onto the roster. So yes it would often require "best case" or "miracle" performances to breakthrough. This is one of the reasons why some thought it would be better to identify players in their "natural environment" via scouts instead of endless tryouts.
> 
> But the problem with the new ODP and even the DA, it's actually easier for talented players to slip through the cracks. Here in California, ODP only really has "independent" scouts at National Cup events (in the latter rounds) and the rest is done by well-connected coaches recommending their own players. So if you're a talented player but don't have a well-connected coach or not on a team good enough to make it far into National Cup, you will NEVER get on the ODP radar. Using my previous analogy, the lowest level of the ODP pyramid has become a VIP lounge or "Fight Club". The average player won't even know of its existence. And I don't mean "average" as in ability, but the average participant in CalSouth which could include talented players.
> 
> And if you wanted to pursue the club route to the national team, just in SoCal we have Presidio, Coast League, SCDSL, SDDA, ECNL, NPL, and DA. Where does an up and coming player go? Every one of those leagues will have someone who will promote their league as "the way" or "pathway" to elite soccer. We have fractured talent at the top and diluted talent at the secondary levels. If anything the diluted talent at the secondary levels is hurting our overall player pool because you got some good "late bloomers" at the "Silver-Elite" level who would benefit playing other "Silver-Elite" or low "Gold" level teams. But there's no more "Silver Elite". There's just this wide band of Silver/High Bronze" leagues/brackets, which means these late-bloomers end up in purgatory never getting consistent enough competition or attention from the club to breakthrough. It's statistically proven it's often late-bloomers who end up having the most success at the pro levels, but we basically purge our late-bloomers.
> 
> Back in my day, *waves cane furiously in air*, the system was flawed but we had a single pyramid for the most part. Most competitive clubs had one team per age group. "Travel Teams" didn't "Travel" unless they were good. You didn't make the team unless you were good. Travel teams had a clear lane where it was designed to lead you to college. ODP was for those that wanted to make a run at the national team or maybe go pro. We had rigorous training but at the same time we didn't have coaches and clubs trying to profit off every avenue of self-expression like "pick-up" games and futsal. I remember one of my coaches had a standing invitation for us to drop in on his Sunday afternoon pickup games if we didn't have our own pickup games in the neighborhood. Something like this would be unheard of now if it didn't come attached with a $25 "drop-in" fee. You also have just about every soccer field and gym in SoCal booked to the hilt, so even if a group of kids wanted to go play a pickup game, the field would be completely full with club teams with field permits getting priority. I guess it's back to FIFA20 on the PS4.
> 
> I think it's a lot of these little things, not just Bradenton, that led to a "golden era"-ish 20-25 years ago that we've struggled to recapture since. Unfortunately Pullisic seems more like an anomaly rather than leading edge of a new golden era. His dad was well connected and a Euro Passport allowed him to escape the US youth system to Dortmund at 16.
> 
> I don't know what the best system is. Perhaps a combination of the old and new. The technical ability of today's players is FAR FAR better than player's of my day. My son's technical ability at 13 was better than mine at 18. But my creativity and free expression was and still is better than his. He can juggle to 500 on 5 different body parts, but I can beat a Keeper 1v1 countless ways. Even when I watch high level DA matches, I regularly see players make an absolute mess of breakaway situations. Lack of imagination and composure, it's embarrassing.
> 
> If I were to take a stab at the solution I would say, consolidate most of these leagues so you have some semblance of a pyramid. Make a clear college pathway and "pro" pathway so even a first year soccer mom understands which she's getting into. Players can pursue both pathways (for as long as it's feasible) but they should be completely separate systems. Let US Soccer or ODP handle the "pro" pathway via open tryouts and camps at the entry levels. Then let the players filter to MLS academies or directly to the youth national teams. No more of these local clubs selling $4,000 Euro trips for the hopes that little Johnny will play for Manchester City or Real Madrid. Clubs have a terrible track record for "pro" placement, so keep the vast majority on the college track. For the few ambitious clubs that want to offer a legit Pro pathway, then they must become a feeder system for a USL club, not just be their T-shirt affiliate.
> 
> For all the flaws of the youth system in the 90s, at least we had clarity. We knew as Americans that 99.9999% of us would probably never get paid more than McDonalds money playing soccer if anything at all. Travel team soccer got you into college, ODP allowed you to pursue the dream of being in the Olympics or National team. ODP at the district level and especially the state level threw a lot of cold water at kids who thought they would be the next Romerio, Maradona, Baggio, or Pele. Kids who thought they were the shit, came back whimpering pretty quick in the process if they didn't measure up. But nowadays it seems with all these multi-flight segregated leagues, Lil' Johnny (and more importantly his parents) don't get cold water thrown in their face until much too late. After they've spent thousands of dollars year after year and after the club squeezed every dollar out of them until they became bitter and jaded.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant. Just wanted to share my experience. I got too much COVID time on my hands.


Great Post!!
Too bad most won't give it a second thought.


----------



## Ellejustus




----------



## chiefs

Eusebio said:


> I was in the youth system back then and played against/with Landon in the cycle he went to Bradenton. I got cut in the national pool at ODP, one step removed from making the final roster.
> 
> I regularly think about the system back then and the youth system today. Back then, theoretically everyone had a chance to make the ODP national team. You'd start off with district level try-outs which were open to everyone who could pay a small fee (ie. <$50 but probably varied by region). Any kid who had aspirations to make the national team could essentially enter guest services at the bottom of the pyramid. If you manage to stick out among the rabble, you'll get picked for the district team and compete at the State level try-out against other districts. This State try-out also had a fee. This fee was noticeably more expensive than the district level. At the state level it gets harder because not only of the increased competition but you have to knock-off players who made the State team the previous year that the coaches favor. If you manage to make the State team, you go to the Region camp (in my day, it was a week long) where you train and compete against other states. The fee was even higher and if I remember correctly it was somewhere between $500-800 travel included. I remember using my after school job to help pay for it. If you make the Region team, then you go to one final camp which was the national team pool. This is where the actual ODP national team is picked. If you were lucky to make this (which I wasn't), then you're in the direct pipeline for the Olympic team and USMNT. And depending on the age group, you could be invited to Brandenton.
> 
> The criticism of the system back then was that it was "pay to play" since you basically had to pay at every try-out stage. If you made it to the end, you would likely be paying somewhere between $1400 - 2000. Though these costs seem pedestrian by today's standards when a 9 year-old on a local C-team easily pays more than that for bronze-level play. The fees for ODP were a barrier, but I was hardly rich or well-off growing up and I found ways to raise the money because the costs weren't astronomical.
> 
> The other criticisms were that ODP was susceptible to the "good ole' boy' network. Meaning coaches had their favorites and some of the teams seemed predetermined. I can confirm this. On the last day of State try-outs, I scored 5 goals in the last scrimmage. At the final huddle, the coach literally said, "I know our team was pretty much set, but it looks like I'll have to make room for one more..." it basically took me scoring 5 goals in a single game to squeeze onto the roster. So yes it would often require "best case" or "miracle" performances to breakthrough. This is one of the reasons why some thought it would be better to identify players in their "natural environment" via scouts instead of endless tryouts.
> 
> But the problem with the new ODP and even the DA, it's actually easier for talented players to slip through the cracks. Here in California, ODP only really has "independent" scouts at National Cup events (in the latter rounds) and the rest is done by well-connected coaches recommending their own players. So if you're a talented player but don't have a well-connected coach or not on a team good enough to make it far into National Cup, you will NEVER get on the ODP radar. Using my previous analogy, the lowest level of the ODP pyramid has become a VIP lounge or "Fight Club". The average player won't even know of its existence. And I don't mean "average" as in ability, but the average participant in CalSouth which could include talented players.
> 
> And if you wanted to pursue the club route to the national team, just in SoCal we have Presidio, Coast League, SCDSL, SDDA, ECNL, NPL, and DA. Where does an up and coming player go? Every one of those leagues will have someone who will promote their league as "the way" or "pathway" to elite soccer. We have fractured talent at the top and diluted talent at the secondary levels. If anything the diluted talent at the secondary levels is hurting our overall player pool because you got some good "late bloomers" at the "Silver-Elite" level who would benefit playing other "Silver-Elite" or low "Gold" level teams. But there's no more "Silver Elite". There's just this wide band of Silver/High Bronze" leagues/brackets, which means these late-bloomers end up in purgatory never getting consistent enough competition or attention from the club to breakthrough. It's statistically proven it's often late-bloomers who end up having the most success at the pro levels, but we basically purge our late-bloomers.
> 
> Back in my day, *waves cane furiously in air*, the system was flawed but we had a single pyramid for the most part. Most competitive clubs had one team per age group. "Travel Teams" didn't "Travel" unless they were good. You didn't make the team unless you were good. Travel teams had a clear lane where it was designed to lead you to college. ODP was for those that wanted to make a run at the national team or maybe go pro. We had rigorous training but at the same time we didn't have coaches and clubs trying to profit off every avenue of self-expression like "pick-up" games and futsal. I remember one of my coaches had a standing invitation for us to drop in on his Sunday afternoon pickup games if we didn't have our own pickup games in the neighborhood. Something like this would be unheard of now if it didn't come attached with a $25 "drop-in" fee. You also have just about every soccer field and gym in SoCal booked to the hilt, so even if a group of kids wanted to go play a pickup game, the field would be completely full with club teams with field permits getting priority. I guess it's back to FIFA20 on the PS4.
> 
> I think it's a lot of these little things, not just Bradenton, that led to a "golden era"-ish 20-25 years ago that we've struggled to recapture since. Unfortunately Pullisic seems more like an anomaly rather than leading edge of a new golden era. His dad was well connected and a Euro Passport allowed him to escape the US youth system to Dortmund at 16.
> 
> I don't know what the best system is. Perhaps a combination of the old and new. The technical ability of today's players is FAR FAR better than player's of my day. My son's technical ability at 13 was better than mine at 18. But my creativity and free expression was and still is better than his. He can juggle to 500 on 5 different body parts, but I can beat a Keeper 1v1 countless ways. Even when I watch high level DA matches, I regularly see players make an absolute mess of breakaway situations. Lack of imagination and composure, it's embarrassing.
> 
> If I were to take a stab at the solution I would say, consolidate most of these leagues so you have some semblance of a pyramid. Make a clear college pathway and "pro" pathway so even a first year soccer mom understands which she's getting into. Players can pursue both pathways (for as long as it's feasible) but they should be completely separate systems. Let US Soccer or ODP handle the "pro" pathway via open tryouts and camps at the entry levels. Then let the players filter to MLS academies or directly to the youth national teams. No more of these local clubs selling $4,000 Euro trips for the hopes that little Johnny will play for Manchester City or Real Madrid. Clubs have a terrible track record for "pro" placement, so keep the vast majority on the college track. For the few ambitious clubs that want to offer a legit Pro pathway, then they must become a feeder system for a USL club, not just be their T-shirt affiliate.
> 
> For all the flaws of the youth system in the 90s, at least we had clarity. We knew as Americans that 99.9999% of us would probably never get paid more than McDonalds money playing soccer if anything at all. Travel team soccer got you into college, ODP allowed you to pursue the dream of being in the Olympics or National team. ODP at the district level and especially the state level threw a lot of cold water at kids who thought they would be the next Romerio, Maradona, Baggio, or Pele. Kids who thought they were the shit, came back whimpering pretty quick in the process if they didn't measure up. But nowadays it seems with all these multi-flight segregated leagues, Lil' Johnny (and more importantly his parents) don't get cold water thrown in their face until much too late. After they've spent thousands of dollars year after year and after the club squeezed every dollar out of them until they became bitter and jaded.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant. Just wanted to share my experience. I got too much COVID time on my hands.


Happy Easter great post.  Reminds me that USMNT and eventually USWNT are done.


----------



## Ellejustus

@Soccer43 Happy Easter.  Although I went a little more cray cray than you, we both called this one.  Something wasn;t right.  Besides my goat failing at 500 juggles at her one TC tryout, she also didn;t recruit very well for the head master of the TC in San Diego.  No one on one battles, no 40 yard dash races and no scrimmages.  I saw one girl juggle way over 500 times and do so many tricks I thought we were at a circus.  She made YNT. 

*July 30th, 2019  Thread #434 "ECNL vs DA Trurf War has created a Toxic Environment"*


> Soccer43 said:
> Not targeting this comment at OT but just using this post as an example. The debate is actually becoming comical. "DA is pulling the best players and has the best talent hands down..... ECNL is dead and second tier"..... oh they didn't demonstrate dominance at a recent showcase of head to head play? then the comments change to: "Those were not the top DA teams there.... the best DA teams are all on break right now..... It takes time to develop, eventually the DA will show their dominance..... these specific games and scores don't matter, DA is a superior developmental platform...."
> 
> Either the DA has the best developmental curriculum and has the best players or they don't. *I was an early proponent of the DA feeling the pressure to jump on board so my DD didn't get left out of the party then after a short time*, *realized there was no unique party going on there.* It comes down to finding the right coach, team, and club that will provide a benefit to your specific DD in the place where she is at and based on her training needs. It is a shame that US Soccer is excluding players that have chosen a different environment than the DA. *It is also a shame about the denigration of college soccer*. As has been said many, many times, most youth players will not advance to the USWNT and many will not play professionally. Of those that do play professionally, many will not make as much money as they could with an excellent college degree and other career pathways. *Our experience in the DA was not good and actually detrimental at the time.* That doesn't mean the DA is bad but it certainly is not the best for all and US Soccer should be looking for the best not who is the best in the DA.


Ellejustus said:
Great post. ECNL (College Scholarship) vs DA (YNT). I went to the first DA party. I was very excited. I wanted my dd to get a ticket to Hollywood to audition for the YNT. She was also told by coaches the judges loved how she played......hahahahahaha. No invite. My dd was pissed. She was super pissed they picked 12 05s out of 48 girls for the first U14 YNT. Some of the 04s they picked were kids who were excellent at the TCs. Juggle 500 times and great skills in small area. She now realizes she is not the type of player they want to develop. She's a gamer. The toxic part in all this: DA is really trying to sell college just like ECNL. However, the rules don't match up. Also, all the top DA clubs DOCs will tell that this YNT is a load of crap for 99.9% of the players and its all about the college scholarship. DA needs to shrink in size quickly and find the players that want to go for YNT and pro. That's the EURO style. The US style is ECNL=College. If you show my dd a way to make some serious $$$ playing professionally she might take 30 minutes out of her day to juggle and get to 500. I think she's at 100 in a row.....lol


----------



## Sandypk

Eusebio said:


> I was in the youth system back then and played against/with Landon in the cycle he went to Bradenton. I got cut in the national pool at ODP, one step removed from making the final roster.
> 
> I regularly think about the system back then and the youth system today. Back then, theoretically everyone had a chance to make the ODP national team. You'd start off with district level try-outs which were open to everyone who could pay a small fee (ie. <$50 but probably varied by region). Any kid who had aspirations to make the national team could essentially enter guest services at the bottom of the pyramid. If you manage to stick out among the rabble, you'll get picked for the district team and compete at the State level try-out against other districts. This State try-out also had a fee. This fee was noticeably more expensive than the district level. At the state level it gets harder because not only of the increased competition but you have to knock-off players who made the State team the previous year that the coaches favor. If you manage to make the State team, you go to the Region camp (in my day, it was a week long) where you train and compete against other states. The fee was even higher and if I remember correctly it was somewhere between $500-800 travel included. I remember using my after school job to help pay for it. If you make the Region team, then you go to one final camp which was the national team pool. This is where the actual ODP national team is picked. If you were lucky to make this (which I wasn't), then you're in the direct pipeline for the Olympic team and USMNT. And depending on the age group, you could be invited to Brandenton.
> 
> The criticism of the system back then was that it was "pay to play" since you basically had to pay at every try-out stage. If you made it to the end, you would likely be paying somewhere between $1400 - 2000. Though these costs seem pedestrian by today's standards when a 9 year-old on a local C-team easily pays more than that for bronze-level play. The fees for ODP were a barrier, but I was hardly rich or well-off growing up and I found ways to raise the money because the costs weren't astronomical.
> 
> The other criticisms were that ODP was susceptible to the "good ole' boy' network. Meaning coaches had their favorites and some of the teams seemed predetermined. I can confirm this. On the last day of State try-outs, I scored 5 goals in the last scrimmage. At the final huddle, the coach literally said, "I know our team was pretty much set, but it looks like I'll have to make room for one more..." it basically took me scoring 5 goals in a single game to squeeze onto the roster. So yes it would often require "best case" or "miracle" performances to breakthrough. This is one of the reasons why some thought it would be better to identify players in their "natural environment" via scouts instead of endless tryouts.
> 
> But the problem with the new ODP and even the DA, it's actually easier for talented players to slip through the cracks. Here in California, ODP only really has "independent" scouts at National Cup events (in the latter rounds) and the rest is done by well-connected coaches recommending their own players. So if you're a talented player but don't have a well-connected coach or not on a team good enough to make it far into National Cup, you will NEVER get on the ODP radar. Using my previous analogy, the lowest level of the ODP pyramid has become a VIP lounge or "Fight Club". The average player won't even know of its existence. And I don't mean "average" as in ability, but the average participant in CalSouth which could include talented players.
> 
> And if you wanted to pursue the club route to the national team, just in SoCal we have Presidio, Coast League, SCDSL, SDDA, ECNL, NPL, and DA. Where does an up and coming player go? Every one of those leagues will have someone who will promote their league as "the way" or "pathway" to elite soccer. We have fractured talent at the top and diluted talent at the secondary levels. If anything the diluted talent at the secondary levels is hurting our overall player pool because you got some good "late bloomers" at the "Silver-Elite" level who would benefit playing other "Silver-Elite" or low "Gold" level teams. But there's no more "Silver Elite". There's just this wide band of Silver/High Bronze" leagues/brackets, which means these late-bloomers end up in purgatory never getting consistent enough competition or attention from the club to breakthrough. It's statistically proven it's often late-bloomers who end up having the most success at the pro levels, but we basically purge our late-bloomers.
> 
> Back in my day, *waves cane furiously in air*, the system was flawed but we had a single pyramid for the most part. Most competitive clubs had one team per age group. "Travel Teams" didn't "Travel" unless they were good. You didn't make the team unless you were good. Travel teams had a clear lane where it was designed to lead you to college. ODP was for those that wanted to make a run at the national team or maybe go pro. We had rigorous training but at the same time we didn't have coaches and clubs trying to profit off every avenue of self-expression like "pick-up" games and futsal. I remember one of my coaches had a standing invitation for us to drop in on his Sunday afternoon pickup games if we didn't have our own pickup games in the neighborhood. Something like this would be unheard of now if it didn't come attached with a $25 "drop-in" fee. You also have just about every soccer field and gym in SoCal booked to the hilt, so even if a group of kids wanted to go play a pickup game, the field would be completely full with club teams with field permits getting priority. I guess it's back to FIFA20 on the PS4.
> 
> I think it's a lot of these little things, not just Bradenton, that led to a "golden era"-ish 20-25 years ago that we've struggled to recapture since. Unfortunately Pullisic seems more like an anomaly rather than leading edge of a new golden era. His dad was well connected and a Euro Passport allowed him to escape the US youth system to Dortmund at 16.
> 
> I don't know what the best system is. Perhaps a combination of the old and new. The technical ability of today's players is FAR FAR better than player's of my day. My son's technical ability at 13 was better than mine at 18. But my creativity and free expression was and still is better than his. He can juggle to 500 on 5 different body parts, but I can beat a Keeper 1v1 countless ways. Even when I watch high level DA matches, I regularly see players make an absolute mess of breakaway situations. Lack of imagination and composure, it's embarrassing.
> 
> If I were to take a stab at the solution I would say, consolidate most of these leagues so you have some semblance of a pyramid. Make a clear college pathway and "pro" pathway so even a first year soccer mom understands which she's getting into. Players can pursue both pathways (for as long as it's feasible) but they should be completely separate systems. Let US Soccer or ODP handle the "pro" pathway via open tryouts and camps at the entry levels. Then let the players filter to MLS academies or directly to the youth national teams. No more of these local clubs selling $4,000 Euro trips for the hopes that little Johnny will play for Manchester City or Real Madrid. Clubs have a terrible track record for "pro" placement, so keep the vast majority on the college track. For the few ambitious clubs that want to offer a legit Pro pathway, then they must become a feeder system for a USL club, not just be their T-shirt affiliate.
> 
> For all the flaws of the youth system in the 90s, at least we had clarity. We knew as Americans that 99.9999% of us would probably never get paid more than McDonalds money playing soccer if anything at all. Travel team soccer got you into college, ODP allowed you to pursue the dream of being in the Olympics or National team. ODP at the district level and especially the state level threw a lot of cold water at kids who thought they would be the next Romerio, Maradona, Baggio, or Pele. Kids who thought they were the shit, came back whimpering pretty quick in the process if they didn't measure up. But nowadays it seems with all these multi-flight segregated leagues, Lil' Johnny (and more importantly his parents) don't get cold water thrown in their face until much too late. After they've spent thousands of dollars year after year and after the club squeezed every dollar out of them until they became bitter and jaded.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant. Just wanted to share my experience. I got too much COVID time on my hands.


One of the best posts I’ve read in a long time.  Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts and experience.
I agree with many of your comments.  I do think that some players/parents still get cold water thrown in their faces, but instead of whimpering away they complain that their Lil Jonny or Sally is the shit and keep trying to play with the big dawgs.  There are a ton of above average soccer players who think they are the best playing DA and ECNL, but above average does not make you elite or give you GOAT status.  I think we can still pin point the elite players amongst the above average player, because they still stand out even at the highest level (whatever that is now).  The pyramid is a great way to explain how the system should work, but right now the system looks more like a trapezoid.


----------



## Giesbock

_Thanks for your insight @Eusebio! _ Really appreciate you taking some time to lay it out for us.


----------



## Ellejustus

Sandypk said:


> One of the best posts I’ve read in a long time.  Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts and experience.
> I agree with many of your comments.  I do think that some players/parents still get cold water thrown in their faces, but instead of whimpering away they complain that their Lil Jonny or Sally is the shit and keep trying to play with the big dawgs.  There are a ton of above average soccer players who think they are the best playing DA and ECNL, but above average does not make you elite or give you GOAT status.  I think we can still pin point the elite players amongst the above average player, because they still stand out even at the highest level (whatever that is now).  The pyramid is a great way to explain how the system should work, but right now the system looks more like a trapezoid.


Too many dads who had more cash than the rest of us were able to get in the game.  It's is simple as that Sandy.  Most parents think their kid is Elite or even world class because the coaches and the clubs tell them that.  Most of us r damm fools and no nothing about this game.  It's water under the bridge and we soon shall find out who the true goats are and who the regular soccer players are.  Should be some good old competition coming.


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

Eusebio said:


> I was in the youth system back then and played against/with Landon in the cycle he went to Bradenton. I got cut in the national pool at ODP, one step removed from making the final roster.
> 
> I regularly think about the system back then and the youth system today.....
> 
> Sorry for the long rant. Just wanted to share my experience. I got too much COVID time on my hands.


Wow. Seriously the best post I have read here or anywhere in a long time. You've nailed it... and have the resume that should cause people to read and consider. It should be considered required reading. I'd encourage you to forward it to some of the publications we all reference so it doesn't get lost in the string of hot-takes here.

Speaking of hot-takes... Yes, there were certainly some problems with the ODP pathway, and selection methods. Very few systems exist completely based on merit. But at least there was a single clear pathway for the very few unicorns to find their way. Nothing wrong with a bit of cold water being poured on a dream now and again. I too *shaking my cane vigorously*.  

Here's to hoping this horrible virus and the pause it is causing us all to take, leads to a better future. Thanks for your thoughtful post.


----------



## EOTL

chiefs said:


> Happy Easter great post.  Reminds me that USMNT and eventually USWNT are done.


What are you talking about? The WNT is the greatest women’s soccer team in the history of the world and shows no signs of slowing down. For every Lloyd who is reaching the end, there’s a Macario to step in. Three years of GDA was not enough to ruin an entire generation of talent. They will continue to dominate the world stage indefinitely, although they will also continue to lose a World Cup or Olympic game every occasionally to countries that manage to temporarily catch lightning in a bottle. 

On the boys’ side, yes, DA was around long enough to ruin a generation, and the MLS-only academy that will probably replace is likely to make things worse. It will make the highest level of soccer even more exclusive at too young an age, and require even more travel or even require families to  move, which most families are not willing to do for a child’s game. 

If anything is certain in boys’ soccer, and sports in general, it is that the best players at 13 are virtually never the best at 18 unless you run off those kids who will eventually be the best athletes. There is only one way to be a great soccer power, which is for more kids to play the sport more often and for a longer span of years. When you start telling such large numbers of 13 year olds they can only play second tier, they migrate to sports that actually want them. The irony is that a system that allows the “highest” level in each age group to play for free actually makes soccer worse overall in the U.S. The old system that essentially let regions do what was best for them, with a limited ODP or national system that provided incentive to improve without upending kids’ lives AND the entire region, was definitely the way to go.


----------



## Copa9

Surf Zombie said:


> I thought it was odd that ECNL hadn’t announced any new defections since Real Colorado & Texans on 3/11 and NC Courage & United on 3/23, because there are more.
> 
> Wondering if whatever new clubs are admitted after the DA folds will all be announced as a group?


If this all comes to play, I wonder how many ECNL teams will fold with most of the DA teams moving over.


----------



## Copa9

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> Wow. Seriously the best post I have read here or anywhere in a long time. You've nailed it... and have the resume that should cause people to read and consider. It should be considered required reading. I'd encourage you to forward it to some of the publications we all reference so it doesn't get lost in the string of hot-takes here.
> 
> Speaking of hot-takes... Yes, there were certainly some problems with the ODP pathway, and selection methods. Very few systemsexist completely based on merit. But at least there was a single clear pathway for the very few unicorns to find their way. Nothing wrong with a bit of cold water being poured on a dream now and again. I too *shaking my cane vigorously*.
> 
> Here's to hoping this horrible virus and the pause it is causing us all to take, leads to a better future. Thanks for your thoughtful post.


You want to talk about politics in soccer?  Just go back to the selection of the National Men's team when 3/4 of the team pool were current or former UCLA players and the National coach was a former UCLA coach.  Think the year was early 90"s, maybe 92 or 93.  Galaxy wrote an article about how it changed soccer in this country and kept some really talented players out of the selection.  Yep, not much has changed. Focus on your player and what is best for him or her. Focus on teaching him/her about integrity, loyalty, honesty and hard work, lessons that will out last their limited formal soccer life.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Copa9 said:


> If this all comes to play, I wonder how many ECNL teams will fold with most of the DA teams moving over.


What makes you think most of the DA teams are moving over?  Just my opinion, but why would ECNL ever allow that?  IMO ECNL will cherry pick the 10-20 clubs it wants and the rest of the DA clubs will move to NPL.  I've been told by someone in the know that there is only 1 club being added to the NE ECNL conference and there are a dozen DA clubs from NH to PA. Barring a big fish like Surf being admitted in your back yard, this will make the existing ECNL clubs stronger by absorbing DA players.


----------



## Ellejustus

Surf Zombie said:


> What makes you think most of the DA teams are moving over?  Just my opinion, but why would ECNL ever allow that?  IMO ECNL will cherry pick the 10-20 clubs it wants and the rest of the DA clubs will move to NPL.  I've been told by someone in the know that there is only 1 club being added to the NE ECNL conference and there are a dozen DA clubs from NH to PA. Barring a big fish like Surf being admitted in your back yard, this will make the existing ECNL clubs stronger by absorbing DA players.


Wow, only one? ECNL is open for business, that's for sure.  They help student/soccer players with the college process.  I like that. Good, sound business model too


----------



## EOTL

Surf Zombie said:


> What makes you think most of the DA teams are moving over?  Just my opinion, but why would ECNL ever allow that?  IMO ECNL will cherry pick the 10-20 clubs it wants and the rest of the DA clubs will move to NPL.  I've been told by someone in the know that there is only 1 club being added to the NE ECNL conference and there are a dozen DA clubs from NH to PA. Barring a big fish like Surf being admitted in your back yard, this will make the existing ECNL clubs stronger by absorbing DA players.


You are correct sir. ECNL will only consider adding clubs they need to bolster an otherwise weak region (such as Surf in SD) or the club is just too strong to pass up (Tophat and Surf). Even then, there’s no guarantee that ECNL won’t operate from the premise that “payback’s a bitch” if unanimous approval by all clubs in the region remains a condition of admission.


----------



## Soccer43

Kicker4Life said:


> 84 matches, across 6 teams over 3 years.  Average 4.6 games per team per year.  Note that during this time you have had some CONCACAF and FIFA events that would skew the numbers.
> Not sure if your contesting or supporting my statement.


Most were done in the past year- My only point was that it was a VERY expensive year sending 100’s of players and coaching staff all over the world for weeks at a time (14 events x 20 players x up to 10 or more in coaching staff)


----------



## Surf Zombie

EOTL said:


> You are correct sir. ECNL will only consider adding clubs they need to bolster an otherwise weak region (such as Surf in SD) or the club is just too strong to pass up (Tophat and Surf). Even then, there’s no guarantee that ECNL won’t operate from the premise that “payback’s a bitch” if unanimous approval by all clubs in the region remains a condition of admission.


If if ECNL my strategy is 1. Grab the power clubs (FC Dallas, Top Hat, Surf, etc.) 2. Look at what regions need additions for better travel/scheduling purposes, for example, the mid-west.  After that let the rest of the DA clubs head to NPL, which in and of itself will strengthen ECNL’s existing weaker clubs through defecting DA players.


----------



## Ellejustus

Soccer43 said:


> Most were done in the past year- My only point was that it was a VERY expensive year sending 100’s of players and coaching staff all over the world for weeks at a time (14 events x 20 players x up to 10 or more in coaching staff)


Some of those trips (Euro Vaca for some) were a way to say "Thank You" for supporting the GDA, loyalty thanks and for being all in with the GDA over the ECNL league


----------



## Kicker4Life

Soccer43 said:


> Most were done in the past year- My only point was that it was a VERY expensive year sending 100’s of players and coaching staff all over the world for weeks at a time (14 events x 20 players x up to 10 or more in coaching staff)


14 events over 3 years of which many were domestic.

And they should be doing more based off of what I have learned about what other countries do.  Which is why I think it’s wise they divert more funds toward the National Team structure than a youth sports league.


----------



## timmyh

Surf Zombie said:


> If if ECNL my strategy is 1. Grab the power clubs (FC Dallas, Top Hat, Surf, etc.) 2. Look at what regions need additions for better travel/scheduling purposes, for example, the mid-west.  After that let the rest of the DA clubs head to NPL, which in and of itself will strengthen ECNL’s existing weaker clubs through defecting DA players.


ECNL should immediately try and grab all the good DA clubs (like, say, all of the ones on the soccerwire top 100) and do it quickly before some other league/system gets sorted out and throws them a lifeline.  
Kill off asap any chance of a competing league starting up. Any sense of retribution or punishment for clubs who would be a good inclusion would be a detriment to what is in the league's best long term interest.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Heard from one of the parents at the other ECNL club here in MA that their coach broke the end of DA news to his players on a Zoom call last night and told them that girls from a nearby DA club will come looking for their spots very soon so they better be putting in the work during this Covid 19 break from play.


----------



## dad4

Payback might feel nice, but is a bad idea long term.  As long as you have 20+ good clubs on the outside, you’re just asking for them to band together against you.  (expanded Super Y, anyone?)

There is also a reputation risk to appearing vindictive.  The politics looks stupid enough to parents already.  At some point, people pull the plug and choose another sport.


----------



## Surf Zombie

dad4 said:


> Payback might feel nice, but is a bad idea long term.  As long as you have 20+ good clubs on the outside, you’re just asking for them to band together against you.  (expanded Super Y, anyone?)
> 
> There is also a reputation risk to appearing vindictive.  The politics looks stupid enough to parents already.  At some point, people pull the plug and choose another sport.


Completely agree with this, and it’s a legitimate risk if ECNL allows old bad blood to influence decisions and keeps out a handful of power clubs.


----------



## Ellejustus

timmyh said:


> ECNL should immediately try and grab all the good DA clubs (like, say, all of the ones on the soccerwire top 100) and do it quickly before some other league/system gets sorted out and throws them a lifeline.
> Kill off asap any chance of a competing league starting up. Any sense of retribution or punishment for clubs who would be a good inclusion would be a detriment to what is in the league's best long term interest.


What league would be so foolish to start a new girls soccer league for soccer wires top 100?  No more crazy travel ball like them old days Tim.  It will be locals only.  SW ECNL will be the place to be for 2020-2021 season.  I could see someone from the Great Park, Norco and Oceanside trying something on the boys side.  The girls?  Nah, no way


----------



## Sandypk

Surf Zombie said:


> Heard from one of the parents at the other ECNL club here in MA that their coach broke the end of DA news to his players on a Zoom call last night and told them that girls from a nearby DA club will come looking for their spots very soon so they better be putting in the work during this Covid 19 break from play.


Oh boy.  Coaches already threatening player’s spots on current ECNL teams!  Once again, coaches are out to recruit, not develop.  But, that’s the reality of club soccer.


----------



## Ellejustus

Surf Zombie said:


> Heard from one of the parents at the other ECNL club here in MA that their coach broke the end of DA news to his players on a Zoom call last night and told them that girls from a nearby DA club will come looking for their spots very soon so they better be putting in the work during this Covid 19 break from play.


Dang, that is some serious competition.  Right before Easter too.  I told my dd the same thing yesterday.  Big time GDA players will be coming to take your starting spot and with so many now developed into world class players, i told her she might not even make ECNL team next year.  Nothing is a given and I need to put the fear of these top top players looking to show their stuff at the great ECNL.


----------



## Kicker4Life

As the rumor mill turns......word on the street is ECNL accepts 3 new Clubs in SoCal and likely drops 1 possibly 2 underperforming Clubs.

but who knows....all rumors and here say at this point.


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> As the rumor mill turns......word on the street is ECNL accepts 3 new Clubs in SoCal and likely drops 1 possibly 2 underperforming Clubs.
> 
> but who knows....all rumors and here say at this point.


That is not no rumor mill bro.  Thanks for the heads up.  SW ECNL will be the #1 league in the country and we don;t and won;t be allowed to travel past Vegas and Nocal and AZ.  This is what dreams are made of.


----------



## Sandypk

I was just talking to a friend about the 03 age group, the 2021 grads.  Most of the top girls have been recruited and can play anywhere and for any club/team next year.  These girls can play high school their senior year, they can play near home, have a life outside of soccer, and they will most likely still kill it on any team.   Or they can stick with their current team, hope that everyone on their team stays or doesn’t get replaced, and try to win whatever championship there is next year.  So many decisions to make right now.  Sucks to be a 2003, these girls have been thru so much change during their soccer years.  One more year of change and then they can be done, finally!


----------



## soccer4us

ECNL President is pretty smart from everything I've seen over the last 5 years. He's not going to grab a DA club unless it really helps a regions level and helps with needed numbers in a specific region. Going through the current DA list just now I'd venture to guess 10-12 clubs will be added. My first guess is Solar, FC Dallas, Surf, Beach, Legends, SJ Quakes, CA Thorns, Placer United, Tophat, FC Virgina, Cincinnati DA and maybe 1-2 more. Maybe Seattle Regin assuming pro woman's league aren't doing anything with youth programs. A simple guess without looking at what ECNL regions may be short in talent/numbers.  Just going through the list, there are going to be some very solid clubs with a "elite" league to play. Tryouts, if there is actual tryouts will be insane. What if not tryouts? I guess ECNL coaches will be on the horn to parents. Better have watch your DA opposition closely the last year so you know the kids levels exactly! While Lavers will be mis powerful person in youth elite soccer in next few weeks, I don't each his decisions. Some tough calls for sure. Again, assuming this all happens!


----------



## EOTL

Sandypk said:


> Oh boy.  Coaches already threatening player’s spots on current ECNL teams!  Once again, coaches are out to recruit, not develop.  But, that’s the reality of club soccer.


That is a really bitter and stupid thing to say. ECNL coaches and clubs direct 99 percent of their effort to developing players. The whole point of ECNL is to take the best players and make them even better, not to continue carrying the anchors who drag everyone else down either because they can’t or won’t develop like their peers. So many people at this site whine that youth soccer isn’t a meritocracy right up until they whine that it is.


----------



## soccer4us

Ellejustus said:


> That is not no rumor mill bro.  Thanks for the heads up.  SW ECNL will be the #1 league in the country and we don;t and won;t be allowed to travel past Vegas and Nocal and AZ.  This is what dreams are made of.


And no chance ECNL drops anyone right now. They will only add. 

Agree, if you're an ECNL club travel will be so much better


----------



## Sandypk

EOTL said:


> That is a really bitter and stupid thing to say. ECNL coaches and clubs direct 99 percent of their effort to developing players. The whole point of ECNL is to take the best players and make them even better, not to continue carrying the anchors who drag everyone else down either because they can’t or won’t develop like their peers. So many people at this site whine that youth soccer isn’t a meritocracy right up until they whine that it is.


A coach tells his players they’d better step up their game during quarantine or someone else from the DA will get their spot and I’m bitter and stupid.  Ok.  But that coach is an ass.   Nothing like causing his players to panic right now.


----------



## timbuck

“Hey mom.  My coach is a dick.  Can we find a new team?  I know Becky’s team is looking for players. Sure, they aren’t the same level as my current team. But she loves playing. And her coach isn’t a complete asshole.  I really don’t want to play in college anyway”


----------



## Ellejustus

Sandypk said:


> A coach tells his players they’d better step up their game during quarantine or someone else from the DA will get their spot and I’m bitter and stupid.  Ok.  But that coach is an ass.   Nothing like causing his players to panic right now.


Day before Easter, probably wait until Monday would be more sensitive.  However, every girl on a socal ecnl team needs to know competition is coming for the first time in a long time and not everyone can be "Elite."  Some girls need to be told the truth that their spot will be gone if the don;t try harder.  03' and 04s better learn how to fight for time or college will be hell!!!  This is the reality that this GDA league took away.  25% starts and development BS.  That game is over.  No promises anymore and most girls will do find playing all the time locally in the SCDSL or ECNL regional.


----------



## Sandypk

timbuck said:


> “Hey mom.  My coach is a dick.  Can we find a new team?  I know Becky’s team is looking for players. Sure, they aren’t the same level as my current team. But she loves playing. And her coach isn’t a complete asshole.  I really don’t want to play in college anyway”


Haha!  Maybe?


----------



## dad4

timbuck said:


> “Hey mom.  My coach is a dick.  Can we find a new team?  I know Becky’s team is looking for players. Sure, they aren’t the same level as my current team. But she loves playing. And her coach isn’t a complete asshole.  I really don’t want to play in college anyway”


Can't tell if it sarcasm, but I can totally imagine the conversation.

Same talk can also begin, "I want to quit soccer."


----------



## foreveryoung

Eusebio said:


> It's statistically proven it's often late-bloomers who end up having the most success at the pro levels, but we basically purge our late-bloomers.


Yes! Statically proven and exacerbated by RAE.  One of the biggest obstacles in the US developing soccer players that can compete internationally.



Eusebio said:


> My son's technical ability at 13 was better than mine at 18. But my creativity and free expression was and still is better than his. He can juggle to 500 on 5 different body parts, but I can beat a Keeper 1v1 countless ways. Even when I watch high level DA matches, I regularly see players make an absolute mess of breakaway situations. Lack of imagination and composure, it's embarrassing.


Yes!  We have basically over-organized and over-controlled the sh*t out of youth soccer and we think we are developing players but we are just creating robots.  

If US soccer took half the money they spent on the DA and spent it on broad scouting, not just in urban areas and in certain leagues, they would be more effective in identifying players for the YNT than they have been with 10+ years of DA.


----------



## Dos Equis

soccer4us said:


> And no chance ECNL drops anyone right now. They will only add.
> 
> Agree, if you're an ECNL club travel will be so much better


I am still waiting for tomorrow (and the announcement). Is that not a song -- "Tomorrow never comes"?

What many perceive as ECNL exclusivity is often ECNL loyalty -- they are very loyal to their member clubs.  I highly doubt any club will be dropped for next season, no matter what happens.

As far as adding clubs, club history will matter.  How Surf and RSC managed their departure from ECNL to DA will matter. How Legends and Beach handled their exclusion will also matter.  It would not be retaliation to deny any club admittance, no matter how much success they have had, based on a prior bad experiences with that club.  

But how nice would it be to have two ECNL SW brackets, a South bracket with Phoenix, San Diego and Southern OC, and a North bracket with the South Bay, LA, SF Valley/Camarillo, IE and Las Vegas.


----------



## foreveryoung

foreveryoung said:


> Yes! Statically proven and exacerbated by RAE.  One of the biggest obstacles in the US developing soccer players that can compete internationally.
> 
> 
> Yes!  We have basically over-organized and over-controlled the sh*t out of youth soccer and we think we are developing players but we are just creating robots.
> 
> If US soccer took half the money they spent on the DA and spent it on broad scouting, not just in urban areas and in certain leagues, they would be more effective in identifying players for the YNT than they have been with 10+ years of DA.


You touched on another area - your socioeconomic status.  We are never going to get the best players from the upper middle class of America - which are for the most part the kids playing DA and ECNL.  These kids come from families that value higher education and are likely college bound and aren't looking for "a way out" of their circumstances which provides the hunger and drive that is necessary to persevere to the top level of play in sport. Upper middle class kids have a much easier path laid out for them.  If you look at 99% of professional soccer players around the world you would see that they also came from humble backgrounds.  It's a working class sport in every other country.  In the UK, prestigious private schools don't even have soccer teams.  They only play Rugby.  Even with our best US players, Landon Donovan was raised by a single mother and had to walk/run to soccer practice.  Dempsey was raised in a trailer park.  Pulisic might not fit this category but as someone else said he's sort of a US anomaly anyway.  Just another reason that broad scouting, outside of any leagues would serve US soccer much more than just looking within certain leagues of mostly upper middle class kids.  Perhaps the fully funded MLS teams will help with this but they need to do broad scouting too.  We have the talent in this country, we are just missing it by not seeing it at all, or by purging them with our short-sighted play to win strategy at the youth levels.


----------



## RedCard

3 more years....I only have 3 more years of this nonsense and bs then I'll finally be out.....


----------



## Gameon1

Dos Equis said:


> I am still waiting for tomorrow (and the announcement). Is that not a song -- "Tomorrow never comes"?
> 
> What many perceive as ECNL exclusivity is often ECNL loyalty -- they are very loyal to their member clubs.  I highly doubt any club will be dropped for next season, no matter what happens.
> 
> As far as adding clubs, club history will matter.  How Surf and RSC managed their departure from ECNL to DA will matter. How Legends and Beach handled their exclusion will also matter.  It would not be retaliation to deny any club admittance, no matter how much success they have had, based on a prior bad experiences with that club.
> 
> But how nice would it be to have two ECNL SW brackets, a South bracket with Phoenix, San Diego and Southern OC, and a North bracket with the South Bay, LA, SF Valley/Camarillo, IE and


----------



## Gameon1

EOTL said:


> You are correct sir. ECNL will only consider adding clubs they need to bolster an otherwise weak region (such as Surf in SD) or the club is just too strong to pass up (Tophat and Surf). Even then, there’s no guarantee that ECNL won’t operate from the premise that “payback’s a bitch” if unanimous approval by all clubs in the region remains a condition of admission.


Surf is in trouble


----------



## dad4

Dos Equis said:


> It would not be retaliation to deny any club admittance, no matter how much success they have had, based on a prior bad experiences with that club.


I don’t really care whether you call it loyalty, retaliation, or monopolistic business practices.   It is all the same.  

Either it s a merit based system, or it is a smoke filled room.  So far, both ECNL and DA have opted for smoke filled room every time they get a chance.


----------



## timbuck

Gameon1 said:


> Surf is in trouble


I was thinking that maybe this is one of the reasons that West Coast took back their old name. 
Either ECNL doesn’t like surf.  Or they weren’t going to allow 2 clubs with the same name within 35 miles of each other.  (But I guess Slammers/LAFC slammers throws out this argument.).


----------



## Sombitch

Gameon1 said:


> Surf is in trouble


How so?


----------



## Gameon1

Sombitch said:


> How so?


If they don’t get accepted back into ecnl. They went all in with DA so Surf Cup Sports could get the DA tournaments at polo fields.


----------



## Sombitch

Surf will not be left out -  no DA event - no big deal.  Just another weekend for someone else to host an event.


----------



## Gameon1

Sombitch said:


> How so?


If they do not get accepted back to ecnl, what will they do


----------



## futboldad1

Surf will be one of the few that get in.....but most DA clubs are in trouble as they haven't made a strong case to be included .....


----------



## chiefs

futboldad1 said:


> Surf will be one of the few that get in.....but most DA clubs are in trouble as they haven't made a strong case to be included .....


What case are you speaking of?  Someone alluded the 03 talented girls who are committed have a more than a good chance staying put with current team/coach and it won’t matter what league the club gets situated. 04 girls will have to make a decision if ECNL is worth considering.


----------



## Wasabi

futboldad1 said:


> Surf will be one of the few that get in.....but most DA clubs are in trouble as they haven't made a strong case to be included .....


Here’s my .02....

As far as ECNL is concerned, Surf caused a lot of this turbulence the last few years. Once they left, other ECNL teams followed. From everything I’ve heard over the last few years, Surf will NEVER be allowed back into ECNL under any form or fashion.

I think 16 teams would be the natural point in Southern CA.

Legends
Beach 
Albion 
Either West Coast or LA Surf under old name (So Cal Academy).

Blues sat on the fence too long and could have had 2 teams a month ago but will not get another one now.

all speculation and 0% fact based so don’t take any of this personally. Many DA girls will be trying out at new teams.


----------



## espola

Wasabi said:


> Here’s my .02....
> 
> As far as ECNL is concerned, Surf caused a lot of this turbulence the last few years. Once they left, other ECNL teams followed. From everything I’ve heard over the last few years, Surf will NEVER be allowed back into ECNL under any form or fashion.
> 
> I think 16 teams would be the natural point in Southern CA.
> 
> Legends
> Beach
> Albion
> Either West Coast or LA Surf under old name (So Cal Academy).
> 
> Blues sat on the fence too long and could have had 2 teams a month ago but will not get another one now.
> 
> all speculation and 0% fact based so don’t take any of this personally. Many DA girls will be trying out at new teams.


When Surf tried to get their B teams back in Presidio, the clubs voted them down so they had to wait a year.  They remembered when Surf had claimed on their way out a couple of years before that Presidio competition wasn't good enough for them.


----------



## RedCard

Wasabi said:


> Here’s my .02....
> 
> As far as ECNL is concerned, Surf caused a lot of this turbulence the last few years. Once they left, other ECNL teams followed. From everything I’ve heard over the last few years, Surf will NEVER be allowed back into ECNL under any form or fashion.
> 
> I think 16 teams would be the natural point in Southern CA.
> 
> Legends
> Beach
> Albion
> Either West Coast or LA Surf under old name (So Cal Academy).
> 
> Blues sat on the fence too long and could have had 2 teams a month ago but will not get another one now.
> 
> all speculation and 0% fact based so don’t take any of this personally. Many DA girls will be trying out at new teams.


Legends and Beach are obvious choices. But SoCal Academy is long gone. LA Surf is actually LA Premier. No SoCal Academy ties left at LA Surf as they split and are becoming LA Soccer Club...


----------



## Soccer43

Kicker4Life said:


> 14 events over 3 years of which many were domestic.
> 
> And they should be doing more based off of what I have learned about what other countries do.  Which is why I think it’s wise they divert more funds toward the National Team structure than a youth sports league.


It is not 14 events over 3 years.  It is 14 events over 1 year.  And did you read the list?  There were only 4 domestic events and the rest (10 others) were international events.

There were many other events and trips before this past year that I didn’t list here.  The DA was a waste of time and money and a big power grab that failed and created a lot of chaos.  They should be investing more in the actual YNT process and expand it to more meaningful development with a broader range of players


----------



## EOTL

Sandypk said:


> A coach tells his players they’d better step up their game during quarantine or someone else from the DA will get their spot and I’m bitter and stupid.  Ok.  But that coach is an ass.   Nothing like causing his players to panic right now.


Ha. That coach is doing the best thing he could possibly do for those kids. He’s making sure they understand it will be a competitive tryout this time around and giving a head’s up that they must be prepared. And if they’re at the bottom of the roster, he’s giving them as much time as possible to start considering other options. If he didn’t do this, you’d be screaming bloody murder in two months when he “hung them out to dry” and didn’t give them time to try out somewhere else.

People here complain about coaches being misleading and deceptive, right up until they complain that they are being honest and transparent.


----------



## surf&donuts

Does ECNL have the same rules as DA as far as not be allowed to play 3 days in a row at a tournament?


----------



## Soccer

Surf, Legends, Beach, LA Surf get it.  

RSC, West Coast, Pats, Albion, Carlsbad (whatever they are called) do not.

You all forget Maverick has strong ties to ECNL.  Rob Haskell is on board of both Surf Cup Sports and Maverick.

I am pretty sure 2021 ECNL playoffs are back in Oceanside next year.  Prior to all this.


----------



## Soccer43

Soccer said:


> Surf, Legends, Beach, LA Surf get it.
> 
> RSC, West Coast, Pats, Albion, Carlsbad (whatever they are called) do not.
> 
> You all forget Maverick has strong ties to ECNL.  Rob Haskell is on board of both Surf Cup Sports and Maverick.
> 
> I am pretty sure 2021 ECNL playoffs are back in Oceanside next year.  Prior to all this.


I agree with Surf, Legends and Beach but why would LA Surf get into ECNL?  They did not perform well in the DA overall and they have had nothing but turmoil this past year


----------



## Sombitch

surf&donuts said:


> Does ECNL have the same rules as DA as far as not be allowed to play 3 days in a row at a tournament?


No - they do not have those restrictions


----------



## Sandypk

EOTL said:


> Ha. That coach is doing the best thing he could possibly do for those kids. He’s making sure they understand it will be a competitive tryout this time around and giving a head’s up that they must be prepared. And if they’re at the bottom of the roster, he’s giving them as much time as possible to start considering other options. If he didn’t do this, you’d be screaming bloody murder in two months when he “hung them out to dry” and didn’t give them time to try out somewhere else.
> 
> People here complain about coaches being misleading and deceptive, right up until they complain that they are being honest and transparent.


That coach is salivating over the players he might get.  He is not being honest and transparent.  He is hoping 
some players leave so he doesn’t have to be honest.  I get it, coaches want the best players.  
And when some players go tryout somewhere else the coach will act like they did some horrible deed.  How dare they
tryout for another club.  

It’s never about the best interest of the players, we all know that.


----------



## Gameon1

Soccer said:


> Surf, Legends, Beach, LA Surf get it.
> 
> RSC, West Coast, Pats, Albion, Carlsbad (whatever they are called) do not.
> 
> You all forget Maverick has strong ties to ECNL.  Rob Haskell is on board of both Surf Cup Sports and Maverick.
> 
> I am pretty sure 2021 ECNL playoffs are back in Oceanside next year.  Prior to all this.


Maverick and Surf Cup Sports inter-changeable


----------



## Dargle

Soccer43 said:


> I agree with Surf, Legends and Beach but why would LA Surf get into ECNL?  They did not perform well in the DA overall and they have had nothing but turmoil this past year


I don't have any particular insight into Girls ECNL or the criteria they might use for admission, but it could be relevant that Beach, Legends, and LA Surf all have Boys ECNL already.


----------



## futboldad1

Dargle said:


> I don't have any particular insight into Girls ECNL or the criteria they might use for admission, but it could be relevant that Beach, Legends, and LA Surf all have Boys ECNL already.


Very little connection between boys and girls ecnl programs, golden state have boys ecnl too.....if someone other than the obvious three get it it will be Real.....la surf getting girls ecnl is about as likely as Sherman oaks extreme.....


----------



## futboldad1

If big SD surf really has burned bridges, It could just be Beach (great teams) and Legends (Good teams and silverlakes) that are admitted.....


----------



## EOTL

Sandypk said:


> That coach is salivating over the players he might get.  He is not being honest and transparent.  He is hoping
> some players leave so he doesn’t have to be honest.  I get it, coaches want the best players.
> And when some players go tryout somewhere else the coach will act like they did some horrible deed.  How dare they
> tryout for another club.
> 
> It’s never about the best interest of the players, we all know that.


You are just making s**t up now because you can’t admit you’re wrong. Soccer clubs are not out to get you. Youth soccer isn’t a conspiracy. If your kid isn’t good enough to make a team, she doesn’t belong there and should be grateful the coach gave her as much notice as possible. Even if there’s a chance she might not make the team, she also deserves to know that as soon as possible.

You don’t see any of the good in coaches because you are predisposed to believing only negative and inaccurate tropes like how they’re all only out to recruit, only want your money and never have the kids’ best interests in mind. The reality is none of that is true, and the best coaches tell kids the truth even when it is something they don’t want to hear. I feel very sorry for you. It must be hard to live life with your attitude.


----------



## dreamz

Soccer said:


> Surf, Legends, Beach, LA Surf get it.
> 
> RSC, West Coast, Pats, Albion, Carlsbad (whatever they are called) do not.
> 
> You all forget Maverick has strong ties to ECNL.  Rob Haskell is on board of both Surf Cup Sports and Maverick.
> 
> I am pretty sure 2021 ECNL playoffs are back in Oceanside next year.  Prior to all this.


Your crystal ball looks pretty clear From where I’m sitting. 

I could see some movement within ECNL moving some of the weaker ECNL clubs (LA Breakers, DMCV, Rebels) to either a ECNL 2 or ECNLRL. With Surf, Blues, Legends and Beach moving to ECNL (not confirmed but it’s pretty close to being finalized) there is no way DMCV, Breakers or Rebels can compete. LV Albion in Vegas is on the losing side of this deal along with Albion, City SC, Pats and most likely West Coast. Especially since West Coast dropped Boys ECNL. I don’t see them getting back in to ECNL. The unknown is RSC. They should get back in to ECNL but if SD Surf worked a deal for LA Surf to get a spot and Eagles are already in ECNL, that may not leave an opportunity for RSC. 

I think by 4/15 this will all be clearer.


----------



## dreamz

futboldad1 said:


> If big SD surf really has burned bridges, It could just be Beach (great teams) and Legends (Good teams and silverlakes) that are admitted.....


Surf, Legends, Beach, Blues and LA Surf, AZ clubs are my guess for getting in to ECNL.
Albion, Carlsbad, Pats, West Coast, LV Albion on the outside looking in.
RSC could go either way
DMCV, Rebels, LA Breakers either on the way out or dropped to weaker level. 
Clubs on the outs could try and salvage some sort of DPL but it wouldn’t work. 

I would also guess surf, Legends, Beach and Blues come back in with 2 ECNL teams (1 in top division and the B team in the second division)
They also bring better B team players than DMCV, Rebels, Breakers so I could see those clubs getting 2 teams each. 
LA Surf, AZ clubs, RSC would come back with probably 1 team. 

I guess we will see how it all plays out.


----------



## tjinaz

So exactly how sure are we this is actually happening?  Seems like a rumor that everyone is taking off with.  What are the chances that US Soccer announces DA is done.. for the 2020 season this week and then updates the schedule for next year.  Not seeing a lot of actual facts flying about.


----------



## futboldad1

dreamz said:


> Surf, Legends, Beach, Blues and LA Surf, AZ clubs are my guess for getting in to ECNL.
> Albion, Carlsbad, Pats, West Coast, LV Albion on the outside looking in.
> RSC could go either way
> DMCV, Rebels, LA Breakers either on the way out or dropped to weaker level.
> Clubs on the outs could try and salvage some sort of DPL but it wouldn’t work.
> 
> I would also guess surf, Legends, Beach and Blues come back in with 2 ECNL teams (1 in top division and the B team in the second division)
> They also bring better B team players than DMCV, Rebels, Breakers so I could see those clubs getting 2 teams each.
> LA Surf, AZ clubs, RSC would come back with probably 1 team.
> 
> I guess we will see how it all plays out.


Your last sentence is right on....but the rest of your projection I think is waaaaay off.....why would ECNL make so many changes when they have a winning formula that fought off the da challenge.......I think they add 2-3 deserving clubs only.......If a surf gets in it’ll only be sd, they don’t have the pull or inclination to push for the affiliate surfs..........but I can agree with you that we will have to see how it plays out over the next week or two.....get the popcorn


----------



## Ellejustus

dreamz said:


> Surf, Legends, Beach, Blues and LA Surf, AZ clubs are my guess for getting in to ECNL.
> Albion, Carlsbad, Pats, West Coast, LV Albion on the outside looking in.
> RSC could go either way
> DMCV, Rebels, LA Breakers either on the way out or dropped to weaker level.
> Clubs on the outs could try and salvage some sort of DPL but it wouldn’t work.
> 
> I would also guess surf, Legends, Beach and Blues come back in with 2 ECNL teams (1 in top division and the B team in the second division)
> They also bring better B team players than DMCV, Rebels, Breakers so I could see those clubs getting 2 teams each.
> LA Surf, AZ clubs, RSC would come back with probably 1 team.
> 
> I guess we will see how it all plays out.


Good job on Selection Sunday bro.  April 15th we should know? This is going to be insane for everyone involved.  What happens if you're a top coach at GDA club now but no ecnl selection?  Coaches should watch out too.  Some top coaches will be looking for a job.


----------



## Sandypk

EOTL said:


> You are just making s**t up now because you can’t admit you’re wrong. Soccer clubs are not out to get you. Youth soccer isn’t a conspiracy. If your kid isn’t good enough to make a team, she doesn’t belong there and should be grateful the coach gave her as much notice as possible. Even if there’s a chance she might not make the team, she also deserves to know that as soon as possible.
> 
> You don’t see any of the good in coaches because you are predisposed to believing only negative and inaccurate tropes like how they’re all only out to recruit, only want your money and never have the kids’ best interests in mind. The reality is none of that is true, and the best coaches tell kids the truth even when it is something they don’t want to hear. I feel very sorry for you. It must be hard to live life with your attitude.


You must be one of those coaches.  Sorry if I offended you coach...  
I know plenty of good ethical coaches, but I don’t agree with what that coach said to his team right now.  You have generalized my posts into something personal.  Why are you so angry?  I never attacked you, so why are you so mad?
Maybe people get personal and angry more in WA.  You seem angry and bitter, not me.


----------



## Ellejustus

ECNL has to hold true to their Mission imo:  *Elite Club National league*.  Both leagues were watered down and no defense was being played in either league.  My bet is that ECNL is going to have one elite league with clubs that already proven themselves to be elite.  I bet April 15th will be big news. Leaks are already coming out.  I can;t share some big ones I have because I can;t confirm, just like all these rumors.  My gosh, all on Easter Sunday.


----------



## soccer4us

No way ECNL bends over backwards for all but a few clubs. None of those so cal clubs not in ECNL right now will be getting 2 teams. Lavers will need to be careful not to water down the product now. Naturally with adding some top clubs, it will be very challenging for the bottom end club to compete now. No need to add more just decent clubs like a LA surf/premier/whatever. 

Good point about some very good coaches could be looking to jump ship too. Have many of the top clubs announced next years coaching staff? I think I've seen a few out there but not all. 

The only good news is tryout likely won't occur until late summer if at all so clubs have more time to plan and recruit then normal. 

For the sake of the kids, I hope whoever doesn't get back into ECNL, the other local leagues let all clubs in. Take all those clubs and still have a decent product and the best teams can play up or something similar. Not ECNL or DA but at least gives them somewhere to play.


----------



## pokergod

espola said:


> When Surf tried to get their B teams back in Presidio, the clubs voted them down so they had to wait a year.  They remembered when Surf had claimed on their way out a couple of years before that Presidio competition wasn't good enough for them.


Although their DA teams are terrific, it is well known that Beach tried to leave DA for ECNL the last two years but ECNL said no.  Beach has marketed itself as an original DA club and in the same sentence absolutely trashed the ENCL in the process.  ECNL is well aware of that fact.  I'm sure Beach isn't the only club that acted in this manner.  Will be interesting to see if the powers that run ECNL are willing to let the past go in order to bring in top clubs like Beach, I would assume so.


----------



## Copa9

Eusebio said:


> I was in the youth system back then and played against/with Landon in the cycle he went to Bradenton. I got cut in the national pool at ODP, one step removed from making the final roster.
> 
> I regularly think about the system back then and the youth system today. Back then, theoretically everyone had a chance to make the ODP national team. You'd start off with district level try-outs which were open to everyone who could pay a small fee (ie. <$50 but probably varied by region). Any kid who had aspirations to make the national team could essentially enter guest services at the bottom of the pyramid. If you manage to stick out among the rabble, you'll get picked for the district team and compete at the State level try-out against other districts. This State try-out also had a fee. This fee was noticeably more expensive than the district level. At the state level it gets harder because not only of the increased competition but you have to knock-off players who made the State team the previous year that the coaches favor. If you manage to make the State team, you go to the Region camp (in my day, it was a week long) where you train and compete against other states. The fee was even higher and if I remember correctly it was somewhere between $500-800 travel included. I remember using my after school job to help pay for it. If you make the Region team, then you go to one final camp which was the national team pool. This is where the actual ODP national team is picked. If you were lucky to make this (which I wasn't), then you're in the direct pipeline for the Olympic team and USMNT. And depending on the age group, you could be invited to Brandenton.
> 
> The criticism of the system back then was that it was "pay to play" since you basically had to pay at every try-out stage. If you made it to the end, you would likely be paying somewhere between $1400 - 2000. Though these costs seem pedestrian by today's standards when a 9 year-old on a local C-team easily pays more than that for bronze-level play. The fees for ODP were a barrier, but I was hardly rich or well-off growing up and I found ways to raise the money because the costs weren't astronomical.
> 
> The other criticisms were that ODP was susceptible to the "good ole' boy' network. Meaning coaches had their favorites and some of the teams seemed predetermined. I can confirm this. On the last day of State try-outs, I scored 5 goals in the last scrimmage. At the final huddle, the coach literally said, "I know our team was pretty much set, but it looks like I'll have to make room for one more..." it basically took me scoring 5 goals in a single game to squeeze onto the roster. So yes it would often require "best case" or "miracle" performances to breakthrough. This is one of the reasons why some thought it would be better to identify players in their "natural environment" via scouts instead of endless tryouts.
> 
> But the problem with the new ODP and even the DA, it's actually easier for talented players to slip through the cracks. Here in California, ODP only really has "independent" scouts at National Cup events (in the latter rounds) and the rest is done by well-connected coaches recommending their own players. So if you're a talented player but don't have a well-connected coach or not on a team good enough to make it far into National Cup, you will NEVER get on the ODP radar. Using my previous analogy, the lowest level of the ODP pyramid has become a VIP lounge or "Fight Club". The average player won't even know of its existence. And I don't mean "average" as in ability, but the average participant in CalSouth which could include talented players.
> 
> And if you wanted to pursue the club route to the national team, just in SoCal we have Presidio, Coast League, SCDSL, SDDA, ECNL, NPL, and DA. Where does an up and coming player go? Every one of those leagues will have someone who will promote their league as "the way" or "pathway" to elite soccer. We have fractured talent at the top and diluted talent at the secondary levels. If anything the diluted talent at the secondary levels is hurting our overall player pool because you got some good "late bloomers" at the "Silver-Elite" level who would benefit playing other "Silver-Elite" or low "Gold" level teams. But there's no more "Silver Elite". There's just this wide band of Silver/High Bronze" leagues/brackets, which means these late-bloomers end up in purgatory never getting consistent enough competition or attention from the club to breakthrough. It's statistically proven it's often late-bloomers who end up having the most success at the pro levels, but we basically purge our late-bloomers.
> 
> Back in my day, *waves cane furiously in air*, the system was flawed but we had a single pyramid for the most part. Most competitive clubs had one team per age group. "Travel Teams" didn't "Travel" unless they were good. You didn't make the team unless you were good. Travel teams had a clear lane where it was designed to lead you to college. ODP was for those that wanted to make a run at the national team or maybe go pro. We had rigorous training but at the same time we didn't have coaches and clubs trying to profit off every avenue of self-expression like "pick-up" games and futsal. I remember one of my coaches had a standing invitation for us to drop in on his Sunday afternoon pickup games if we didn't have our own pickup games in the neighborhood. Something like this would be unheard of now if it didn't come attached with a $25 "drop-in" fee. You also have just about every soccer field and gym in SoCal booked to the hilt, so even if a group of kids wanted to go play a pickup game, the field would be completely full with club teams with field permits getting priority. I guess it's back to FIFA20 on the PS4.
> 
> I think it's a lot of these little things, not just Bradenton, that led to a "golden era"-ish 20-25 years ago that we've struggled to recapture since. Unfortunately Pullisic seems more like an anomaly rather than leading edge of a new golden era. His dad was well connected and a Euro Passport allowed him to escape the US youth system to Dortmund at 16.
> 
> I don't know what the best system is. Perhaps a combination of the old and new. The technical ability of today's players is FAR FAR better than player's of my day. My son's technical ability at 13 was better than mine at 18. But my creativity and free expression was and still is better than his. He can juggle to 500 on 5 different body parts, but I can beat a Keeper 1v1 countless ways. Even when I watch high level DA matches, I regularly see players make an absolute mess of breakaway situations. Lack of imagination and composure, it's embarrassing.
> 
> If I were to take a stab at the solution I would say, consolidate most of these leagues so you have some semblance of a pyramid. Make a clear college pathway and "pro" pathway so even a first year soccer mom understands which she's getting into. Players can pursue both pathways (for as long as it's feasible) but they should be completely separate systems. Let US Soccer or ODP handle the "pro" pathway via open tryouts and camps at the entry levels. Then let the players filter to MLS academies or directly to the youth national teams. No more of these local clubs selling $4,000 Euro trips for the hopes that little Johnny will play for Manchester City or Real Madrid. Clubs have a terrible track record for "pro" placement, so keep the vast majority on the college track. For the few ambitious clubs that want to offer a legit Pro pathway, then they must become a feeder system for a USL club, not just be their T-shirt affiliate.
> 
> For all the flaws of the youth system in the 90s, at least we had clarity. We knew as Americans that 99.9999% of us would probably never get paid more than McDonalds money playing soccer if anything at all. Travel team soccer got you into college, ODP allowed you to pursue the dream of being in the Olympics or National team. ODP at the district level and especially the state level threw a lot of cold water at kids who thought they would be the next Romerio, Maradona, Baggio, or Pele. Kids who thought they were the shit, came back whimpering pretty quick in the process if they didn't measure up. But nowadays it seems with all these multi-flight segregated leagues, Lil' Johnny (and more importantly his parents) don't get cold water thrown in their face until much too late. After they've spent thousands of dollars year after year and after the club squeezed every dollar out of them until they became bitter and jadedplayers who now are familiar with the game and will hopefully raise little ballers to love it too.  And that is a good thing no matter how
> 
> 
> Surf Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If if ECNL my strategy is 1. Grab the power clubs (FC Dallas, Top Hat, Surf, etc.) 2. Look at what regions need additions for better travel/scheduling purposes, for example, the mid-west.  After that let the rest of the DA clubs head to NPL, which in and of itself will strengthen ECNL’s existing weaker clubs through defecting DA players.
> 
> 
> 
> Leagues will always choose the best players, best coaches, best clubs they can get. If they don't, it will always be the below the top tier .  It is always about the $$$$$!
Click to expand...


----------



## Copa9

Dos Equis said:


> I am still waiting for tomorrow (and the announcement). Is that not a song -- "Tomorrow never comes"?
> 
> What many perceive as ECNL exclusivity is often ECNL loyalty -- they are very loyal to their member clubs.  I highly doubt any club will be dropped for next season, no matter what happens.
> 
> As far as adding clubs, club history will matter.  How Surf and RSC managed their departure from ECNL to DA will matter. How Legends and Beach handled their exclusion will also matter.  It would not be retaliation to deny any club admittance, no matter how much success they have had, based on a prior bad experiences with that club.
> 
> But how nice would it be to have two ECNL SW brackets, a South bracket with Phoenix, San Diego and Southern OC, and a North bracket with the South Bay, LA, SF Valley/Camarillo, IE and Las Vegas.


Lots and lots of tryouts!      Club may stay but ............


----------



## GT45

There is no way Arizona gets two more teams in ECNL. That would be 4 clubs with ECNL there. Too watered down, and why reward the two former ECNL clubs (Del Sol and Sereno (now Royals) for jumping ship to DA?


----------



## Copa9

Sombitch said:


> No - they do not have those restrictions


That is one rule that is a complete benefit to the players.  Plus not playing two games unless there is 18 hours between them.


----------



## Copa9

GT45 said:


> There is no way Arizona gets two more teams in ECNL. That would be 4 clubs with ECNL there. Too watered down, and why reward the two former ECNL clubs (Del Sol and Sereno (now Royals) for jumping ship to DA?


Like I said , lots and lots of tryouts!  Clubs want the best players they can get, especially if there is only one team!


----------



## futboldad1

Copa9 said:


> That is one rule that is a complete benefit to the players.  Plus not playing two games unless there is 18 hours between them.


 Benefit to the hotels.........


----------



## Copa9

Ellejustus said:


> Good job on Selection Sunday bro.  April 15th we should know? This is going to be insane for everyone involved.  What happens if you're a top coach at GDA club now but no ecnl selection?  Coaches should watch out too.  Some top coaches will be looking for a job.


Again, clubs want the best coaches they can get!


----------



## Anon9

I have a question. What happens at Blues? Especially if they only get 1 team in ECNL, which I assume won’t change. Will the players and parents that decided they wanted ECNL for all the reasons everyone has previously discussed be rewarded and the team stay the same? Or will the ones that had the dream of making the YNT come in and take some spots? Very interesting IMO


----------



## Soccerfan2

tjinaz said:


> So exactly how sure are we this is actually happening?  Seems like a rumor that everyone is taking off with.  What are the chances that US Soccer announces DA is done.. for the 2020 season this week and then updates the schedule for next year.  Not seeing a lot of actual facts flying about.


I was curious what the last statements US Soccer made facing the public about development academy would have been. So I looked it up. They had their AGM in February, and there Cordiero spoke (in his report of the president) to continued investment into the development academy. Granted there has been leadership change since then and potentially new budget considerations with covid-19 and the WNT lawsuit progressing. 

One fact we do know for sure is that as of Feb 16 2020 the DA was still planned and budgeted for 2020-2021.

I heard others say their DOC said the rumor is true, but I have not yet heard a single person say who at US Soccer their DOC got that information from. 





__





						Flipsnack
					





					cdn.flipsnack.com


----------



## EOTL

Anon9 said:


> I have a question. What happens at Blues? Especially if they only get 1 team in ECNL, which I assume won’t change. Will the players and parents that decided they wanted ECNL for all the reasons everyone has previously discussed be rewarded and the team stay the same? Or will the ones that had the dream of making the YNT come in and take some spots? Very interesting IMO


The best players will be on the best team - ECNL - just like it was before.  There is absolutely no chance they’ll try to stick many of their best players on a team that plays in a lower tier because they’ll lose them.


----------



## Dos Equis

dad4 said:


> I don’t really care whether you call it loyalty, retaliation, or monopolistic business practices.   It is all the same.
> 
> Either it s a merit based system, or it is a smoke filled room.  So far, both ECNL and DA have opted for smoke filled room every time they get a chance.


No, I may disagree with their (ECNL) decisions, but it could be made in good faith and based on their business needs and desires.

No club has a right to play in a private league. Merit is measured by more than a bunch of wins in a diluted pool of “elite” teams. And merit is irrelevant, you do lot like the rules of the game, then create your own merit based system, or your own league with the rules you like No one is stopping you. 

Oh wait, Legends and Beach did that, they bailed on the merit based system called CSL when they helped create SDSL, perhaps the single most destructive thing that ever happened to club soccer in SoCal. I guess they agreee merit is not that important.


----------



## RedCard

GT45 said:


> There is no way Arizona gets two more teams in ECNL. That would be 4 clubs with ECNL there. Too watered down, and why reward the two former ECNL clubs (Del Sol and Sereno (now Royals) for jumping ship to DA?


The boys side has 4 Arizona teams in the ECNL; Arizona Arsenal, FC Tucson Youth SC, Phoenix Rising, and RSL-AZ. I know the girls side is different than the boys side, but they do have 4 AZ teams.


----------



## tjinaz

RedCard said:


> The boys side has 4 Arizona teams in the ECNL; Arizona Arsenal, FC Tucson Youth SC, Phoenix Rising, and RSL-AZ. I know the girls side is different than the boys side, but they do have 4 AZ teams.


Girls ECNL in Arizona has Arsenal and Phx Rising.  GDA is RSL and SC del Sol.  But.. The powerhouse clubs in the Area are RSL and Phx Rising in both number and quality.  I would bet if this goes down RSL gets ECNL on the Girls side to match the boys.


----------



## RedCard

tjinaz said:


> Girls ECNL in Arizona has Arsenal and Phx Rising.  GDA is RSL and SC del Sol.  But.. The powerhouse clubs in the Area are RSL and Phx Rising in both number and quality.  I would bet if this goes down RSL gets ECNL on the Girls side to match the boys.


It was bad enough driving the AZ twice this season, one weekend for season play and one for the Fall Showcase. Of course, the 3rd trip get canned due to this beervirus bs, but adding a 4th trip for another regular season weekend, that just sucks....My dd left her ECNL team but my son just joined one so I'll just wait to see the dust settle to see just how this affects us.



dreamz said:


> Your crystal ball looks pretty clear From where I’m sitting.
> 
> I could see some movement within ECNL moving some of the weaker ECNL clubs (LA Breakers, DMCV, Rebels) to either a ECNL 2 or ECNLRL. With Surf, Blues, Legends and Beach moving to ECNL (not confirmed but it’s pretty close to being finalized) there is no way DMCV, Breakers or Rebels can compete. LV Albion in Vegas is on the losing side of this deal along with Albion, City SC, Pats and most likely West Coast. Especially since West Coast dropped Boys ECNL. I don’t see them getting back in to ECNL. The unknown is RSC. They should get back in to ECNL but if SD Surf worked a deal for LA Surf to get a spot and Eagles are already in ECNL, that may not leave an opportunity for RSC.
> 
> I think by 4/15 this will all be clearer.


I can't see ECNL dropping Breakers, Sharks, and Rebels. That would straight out be a d#ck move on their part. Who knows, if ECNL brings in no new DA teams, then SD Surf players will try out for Sharks & Rebels and Beach players will try out for Breakers.


----------



## foreveryoung

RedCard said:


> My dd left her ECNL team but my son just joined one


Curious if moving to ECNL was merely a timely coincidence or was it strategic knowing what was coming?


----------



## RedCard

foreveryoung said:


> Curious if moving to ECNL was merely a timely coincidence or was it strategic knowing what was coming?


It was a personal issue in which we had to be closer to home. DD was with Breakers and son was with Legends and we live in the SGV. Both kids are with teams much closer to home which makes the situation better. Just gotta see what happens now after all of this, especially with my son since his ECNL club also has a boys DA team. Who knows what the hell will happen. Just gotta sit back, grab some popcorn, strap on the seatbelts, and get ready for on hell of a summer...


----------



## silverback

“if ECNL brings in no new DA teams, then SD Surf players will try out for Sharks & Rebels”

LOL


----------



## Woobie06

This whole thing is interesting for sure.  The idea that was floated regarding a North and South Division in the ECNL SW Division if DA does fold is interesting or something to that affect.  It makes the most sense IMHO.  I do not think many would argue that the DA in SoCal is on the whole a bit stronger of a League than the ECNL SW.  Hasn’t LAFC lapped the field in almost every age group the last couple of years?   I would think like others have mentioned ECNL would want the best competition and clubs available.

ECNL is a non-profit organization but that does not mean they are different than for profit businesses in that they do want to grow...bigger is more money $$$, more clubs, more Regional Showcases.  More customers is a problem I love to have in my business.  Plus how they handle this sets the tone for when the “next” big league try's to pop up.  They will have insulated themselves from the situation they faced when DA arrived and clubs defected.  They can actually step in and save some of these clubs if DA is folding.  I doubt clubs would be as quick to leave if the opportunity arises in the future.

If they stay true to their mission, I can’t imagine them turning away quality clubs that want to come back.  I would figure out a way to take as many as I can that meet a specific criteria.

Good business people make good decisions, ones that will benefit their organization.  You would have to be very short-sighted, or an immature business person to let emotion or a previous slight affect you from growing your brand, organization, or closing a good deal that will benefit the bottom line. They may ask for concessions, possible leadership changes, etc. from some of these clubs as they have leverage. 

I’m sure there will also be some crow eaten.  Whatever happens, it will entertaining.


----------



## sdklutz

futboldad1 said:


> Surf will be one of the few that get in.....but most DA clubs are in trouble as they haven't made a strong case to be included .....


SD will be interesting, if Sharks and Surf are in...no way Carlsbad (or whatever they are called) gets in. Too many North County coastal teams.  Albion and Surf added makes sense. That would make 4 teams in SD.


----------



## GT45

Woobie06 said:


> This whole thing is interesting for sure.  The idea that was floated regarding a North and South Division in the ECNL SW Division if DA does fold is interesting or something to that affect.  It makes the most sense IMHO.  I do not think many would argue that the DA in SoCal is on the whole a bit stronger of a League than the ECNL SW.  Hasn’t LAFC lapped the field in almost every age group the last couple of years?   I would think like others have mentioned ECNL would want the best competition and clubs available.
> 
> ECNL is a non-profit organization but that does not mean they are different than for profit businesses in that they do want to grow...bigger is more money $$$, more clubs, more Regional Showcases.  More customers is a problem I love to have in my business.  Plus how they handle this sets the tone for when the “next” big league try's to pop up.  They will have insulated themselves from the situation they faced when DA arrived and clubs defected.  They can actually step in and save some of these clubs if DA is folding.  I doubt clubs would be as quick to leave if the opportunity arises in the future.
> 
> If they stay true to their mission, I can’t imagine them turning away quality clubs that want to come back.  I would figure out a way to take as many as I can that meet a specific criteria.
> 
> Good business people make good decisions, ones that will benefit their organization.  You would have to be very short-sighted, or an immature business person to let emotion or a previous slight affect you from growing your brand, organization, or closing a good deal that will benefit the bottom line. They may ask for concessions, possible leadership changes, etc. from some of these clubs as they have leverage.
> 
> I’m sure there will also be some crow eaten.  Whatever happens, it will entertaining.


I disagree with your assertion that DA is stronger than ECNL. ECNL kids who get cut land in the DA. My DD plays ECNL and we see it happen every year. Maybe at the younger age groups, before HS soccer kicks in, DA is stronger. But once they get to HS a lot of players shift to or stay in ECNL.

As for ECNL grabbing more teams - more is not always better if it dilutes the product. Too many AZ teams or too many So Cal teams waters down the talent. If we were all bitching that it was watered down by having ECNL and DA both, why would anyone campaign for ECNL to repeat that mistake. Sure some clubs belong there for sure. But, ECNL has to decide how to play it. And, regardless of who the top two clubs are in AZ (let's be honest - it changes per age group), the players are going to go where the ECNL clubs are. So if there are only PR and AZ Arsenal, then that is where the top players will play. If SD Surf does not get in, then most of those players will go elsewhere.

As for a competing league rising out of this, good luck. If US Soccer couldn't take down ECNL I doubt anyone else can.


----------



## Swoosh

Dos Equis said:


> Oh wait, Legends and Beach did that, they bailed on the merit based system called CSL when they helped create SDSL, perhaps the single most destructive thing that ever happened to club soccer in SoCal. I guess they agree merit is not that important.


How important is merit when you're playing shit teams in CSL?


----------



## silverback

In SD no top player is going to leave surf or even Albion for that matter for other SD clubs regardless of the league. ECNL would be wise to be very thoughtful of who they choose to include or not include. Leave too many out and those left wanting will just band together and create their own competing league all over again.


----------



## Woobie06

GT45 said:


> I disagree with your assertion that DA is stronger than ECNL. ECNL kids who get cut land in the DA. My DD plays ECNL and we see it happen every year. Maybe at the younger age groups, before HS soccer kicks in, DA is stronger. But once they get to HS a lot of players shift to or stay in ECNL.
> 
> As for ECNL grabbing more teams - more is not always better if it dilutes the product. Too many AZ teams or too many So Cal teams waters down the talent. If we were all bitching that it was watered down by having ECNL and DA both, why would anyone campaign for ECNL to repeat that mistake. Sure some clubs belong there for sure. But, ECNL has to decide how to play it. And, regardless of who the top two clubs are in AZ (let's be honest - it changes per age group), the players are going to go where the ECNL clubs are. So if there are only PR and AZ Arsenal, then that is where the top players will play. If SD Surf does not get in, then most of those players will go elsewhere.
> 
> As for a competing league rising out of this, good luck. If US Soccer couldn't take down ECNL I doubt anyone else can.


Interesting points.  Which league in So Cal is better is up for debate and and everyone has their own perspective and experiences.  Our perspective is based on our DD playing in both.  I’m sure others have different perspectives, but experiences will drive opinions.

I agree 100% if this goes down you would be foolish to take on ECNL if US Soccer could not.

I was not suggesting ECNL take every DA Club, what I said was take those that meet a specific criteria, whatever that is and take those clubs in.  Bringing in strong clubs like Surf, Legends, Beach, and RSC among others would not be watering down competition, but would be additive to the level of competition.

At the end of the day it is about money isn’t it? Why DA may fold is about $$$, and ECNL has an opportunity to grow and make more $$$..I think they are more interested in the $$$ than than having a few too many clubs affecting competition.

If it was not about money, than why does it all cost so much to play.  They may take more teams than people think.  We will know soon enough.


----------



## chiefs

Woobie06 said:


> This whole thing is interesting for sure.  The idea that was floated regarding a North and South Division in the ECNL SW Division if DA does fold is interesting or something to that affect.  It makes the most sense IMHO.  I do not think many would argue that the DA in SoCal is on the whole a bit stronger of a League than the ECNL SW.  Hasn’t LAFC lapped the field in almost every age group the last couple of years?   I would think like others have mentioned ECNL would want the best competition and clubs available.
> 
> ECNL is a non-profit organization but that does not mean they are different than for profit businesses in that they do want to grow...bigger is more money $$$, more clubs, more Regional Showcases.  More customers is a problem I love to have in my business.  Plus how they handle this sets the tone for when the “next” big league try's to pop up.  They will have insulated themselves from the situation they faced when DA arrived and clubs defected.  They can actually step in and save some of these clubs if DA is folding.  I doubt clubs would be as quick to leave if the opportunity arises in the future.
> 
> If they stay true to their mission, I can’t imagine them turning away quality clubs that want to come back.  I would figure out a way to take as many as I can that meet a specific criteria.
> 
> Good business people make good decisions, ones that will benefit their organization.  You would have to be very short-sighted, or an immature business person to let emotion or a previous slight affect you from growing your brand, organization, or closing a good deal that will benefit the bottom line. They may ask for concessions, possible leadership changes, etc. from some of these clubs as they have leverage.
> 
> I’m sure there will also be some crow eaten.  Whatever happens, it will entertaining.


Great analysis.  At least at the U17 age group the DA top tier teams are far superior to what ECNL has to offer. If your into TDS, it has 3 DA teams in the top 10 in the country. Blues, Legends, and Beach.  TDS has only 2 SW ecnl teams in the top 25; slammers and blues.


----------



## oh canada

silverback said:


> In SD no top player is going to leave surf or even Albion for that matter for other SD clubs regardless of the league. ECNL would be wise to be very thoughtful of who they choose to include or not include. Leave too many out and those left wanting will just band together and create their own competing league all over again.


Don't be so sure.  Thanks to Covid, many families' thoughts have changed about making soccer the be-all/end-all of their child's existence.

A new league formed by a few SoCal clubs is not going to threaten ECNL's national dominance.  Real Colorado or NC Courage gonna leave ECNL because Surf etc. have their own little league in SoCal?  Nah.  Some of these clubs drink their own kool-aid and think they mean more to the rest of the soccer community than they really do.  ECNL doesn't NEED to let in any more clubs.  The existing clubs cover most of the geographical SoCal area.  If a kid wants to play ECNL, they have plenty of club options.  If they want to play outside of ECNL, they can play at the other clubs in whatever league they form.  Easy.


----------



## timmyh

IMO the right play would be for ECNL to offer spots to most all of the DA teams who are considered to be at least pretty good. Maybe half of GDA, or 30-40 of the clubs.  Starting tomorrow. 

It will lead to a very bloated ECNL league with maybe 140 clubs for now, but it would kill any possible splinter league from forming that might be seen as competitive. 

And then set benchmarks for keeping ECNL spots and start contracting weaker clubs out over the next couple of years. Settle in eventually at around 110 of the best clubs.  

Net result is a stronger league that would be pretty unassailable in the future.


----------



## silverback

Who cares about Real Co, Courage etc. let’s say all DA clubs in So Cal are left out. That’s plenty of competition for them to play amongst each other for most of the year and organize some outside competition at their discretion. If ECNL takes Surf, Legends etc then maybe that’s a different story.


----------



## dad4

Dos Equis said:


> No, I may disagree with their (ECNL) decisions, but it could be made in good faith and based on their business needs and desires.
> 
> No club has a right to play in a private league. Merit is measured by more than a bunch of wins in a diluted pool of “elite” teams. And merit is irrelevant, you do lot like the rules of the game, then create your own merit based system, or your own league with the rules you like No one is stopping you.
> 
> Oh wait, Legends and Beach did that, they bailed on the merit based system called CSL when they helped create SDSL, perhaps the single most destructive thing that ever happened to club soccer in SoCal. I guess they agreee merit is not that important.


Don’t interpret my comments as for or against a particular club.

I just look at youngers where I am in Norcal, with pretty decent pro/rel and lots of good games.

Then look at olders, with 3-4 different “top“ leagues, no pro/rel, and a lot of blowouts.  Not to mention the ACL and concussion risk, which no one in power seems to want to deal with.

It is not appealing.  Your product stinks once the kids turn 13 or 14.


----------



## Toepuncher

oh canada said:


> Don't be so sure.  Thanks to Covid, many families' thoughts have changed about making soccer the be-all/end-all of their child's existence.
> 
> A new league formed by a few SoCal clubs is not going to threaten ECNL's national dominance.  Real Colorado or NC Courage gonna leave ECNL because Surf etc. have their own little league in SoCal?  Nah.  Some of these clubs drink their own kool-aid and think they mean more to the rest of the soccer community than they really do.  ECNL doesn't NEED to let in any more clubs.  The existing clubs cover most of the geographical SoCal area.  If a kid wants to play ECNL, they have plenty of club options.  If they want to play outside of ECNL, they can play at the other clubs in whatever league they form.  Easy.


Well said. I agree


----------



## Dos Equis

Swoosh said:


> How important is merit when you're playing shit teams in CSL?


I apologize ahead of time, my time in youth soccer is coming to an end, so I am through with suffering fools.

Pre-SCDSL, when ECNL was first formed, the "shit" teams left in CSL included Beach and Legends.  When they left CSL to help create the new SCDSL league, and accommodate and play a bunch of ECNL "B" teams, they brought a bunch of shit with them from CSL to fill out the brackets.  SCDSL was entirely made up of former CSL teams. So by your own logic, perhaps they simply wanted to be the cherry on top of a pile of their own shit.


----------



## jpeter

Both DA and ECNL are big cost leagues and neither will be the same or even going forward.  People, clubs, and, organization's will not have the resources to put into them like before not to mention airline travel will be restricted, cost more,  or be cutback big time.

Without MLS  playing or contributing there will be no DA. They have already cutback on staff and other expenses. There will not be the 4 million to spend each for academy programs like the galaxy, Dallas, Seattle have been doing.  Resources for youth sports will be reduced and take years to recover if they do, the golden era of spending is over, done.

Sports illustrated estimates getting pro teams playing again will be a uphill battle for the rest of the year.  If pro teams don't play or travel youth won't be either basically so beyond local or regional comps with limited numbers don't be too concerned with who is going to offering what clubs spots in what league and be thankful whatever can be salvaged for whatever comps actually happen.


----------



## socalsoccercoach

Soccer said:


> Surf, Legends, Beach, LA Surf get it.
> 
> RSC, West Coast, Pats, Albion, Carlsbad (whatever they are called) do not.
> 
> You all forget Maverick has strong ties to ECNL.  Rob Haskell is on board of both Surf Cup Sports and Maverick.
> 
> I am pretty sure 2021 ECNL playoffs are back in Oceanside next year.  Prior to all this.


This is most accurate...only question being LA surf...I would guess other three are a lock..Surf is for sure because of complex and maverick relationship.


----------



## Soccer

socalsoccercoach said:


> This is most accurate...only question being LA surf...I would guess other three are a lock..Surf is for sure because of complex and maverick relationship.


LA Surf because of boys ECNL connection and Surf connection.  This is the discussion going on now with ECNL and Maverick/ Surf Cup Sports.


----------



## Swoosh

Dos Equis said:


> I apologize ahead of time, my time in youth soccer is coming to an end, so I am through with suffering fools.
> 
> Pre-SCDSL, when ECNL was first formed, the "shit" teams left in CSL included Beach and Legends.  When they left CSL to help create the new SCDSL league, and accommodate and play a bunch of ECNL "B" teams, they brought a bunch of shit with them from CSL to fill out the brackets.  SCDSL was entirely made up of former CSL teams. So by your own logic, perhaps they simply wanted to be the cherry on top of a pile of their own shit.


Pre SCDSL, everyone played in the league, including the ECNL teams, you might be confusing your shit, but since your time in soccer is almost up, that explains it a bit.


----------



## Ellejustus

Soccer said:


> LA Surf because of boys ECNL connection and Surf connection.  This is the discussion going on now with ECNL and Maverick/ Surf Cup Sports.


When will the discussions end?  I'm new to soccer bro, who is Maverick?  I've heard some big power meetings are taking place and deals need to be made.  Word got out to make negotiations easier for one side.  Lot's of "I'm sorry, we made a mistake and were super sorry.  We took the knives out of your back so lets all move on and make some money off these suckers!!!"


----------



## Ellejustus




----------



## foreveryoung

Since everyone else is sharing their opinion, how about this. The DA clubs in SoCal are working together right now to set up their own league to continue playing each other, just like they did with the U12 age group this year when DA took that away, so they can keep up the appearance to parents that nothing has changed, they are still maintaining the high quality product of the DA, minus the fancy patch on the jerseys. I would bet on this especially if US soccer still plans to hold a few tournaments or showcases at the youth level and offers connections to these clubs for YNT Identification, which is the ultimate carrot for a lot of DA parents.

If this is true, let's hope they are smart and they make a few changes: high school soccer ok, relax the sub rules at the older ages to mirror those of college or less, and leave AZ teams out. Sorry to those in AZ but I don't see the need for SD/LA to drive to AZ for league play.


----------



## MARsSPEED

My 2 cents being on the East Coast....

I have connections at both FC Virginia, Baltimore Armour, and Metro United DA Programs. Seems to be the rumors are true but no decision has been made. The Soccerwire article is right on with its analysis. No decision has been made at this point yet...

If DA does dissolve on the girls side, you will see ECNL either expand its Regional Program or add ECNL II which is already in the works. 

The big winner in all of this is the USYS, ODP and smaller clubs around the rest of the country. It's National league will get a big boost. 

EDP on the East Coast will be the other top league. They have been expanding as well over the years. They actually manage US Youth Soccer's National League. 

In the end, I think it's a good thing for the future. I think the split in talent between DA and ECNL didn't help anyone and hopefully the competition pool gets back to being its strongest. 

For those with kids that have been in the DA system since its start, I truly feel for you if this becomes fact.


----------



## Copa9

EOTL said:


> The best players will be on the best team - ECNL - just like it was before.  There is absolutely no chance they’ll try to stick many of their best players on a team that plays in a lower tier because they’ll lose them.





MARsSPEED said:


> My 2 cents being on the East Coast....
> 
> I have connections at both FC Virginia, Baltimore Armour, and Metro United DA Programs. Seems to be the rumors are true but no decision has been made. The Soccerwire article is right on with its analysis. No decision has been made at this point yet...
> 
> If DA does dissolve on the girls side, you will see ECNL either expand its Regional Program or add ECNL II which is already in the works.
> 
> The big winner in all of this is the USYS, ODP and smaller clubs around the rest of the country. It's National league will get a big boost.
> 
> EDP on the East Coast will be the other top league. They have been expanding as well over the years. They actually manage US Youth Soccer's National League.
> 
> In the end, I think it's a good thing for the future. I think the split in talent between DA and ECNL didn't help anyone and hopefully the competition pool gets back to being its strongest.
> 
> For those with kids that have been in the DA system since its start, I truly feel for you if this becomes fact.


Yes the DA girls who have been in it from day one have been hit the hardest, but don't feel for them, feel sorry for the ECNL girls who now might be displaced by the DA girls and moved to tier 2 teams.


----------



## lafalafa

Youth soccer if it gets back to practicing & playing by fall will be best you can hope for at this point.  Universities like Boston already said then  estimate they maynot resume in person schooling  until jan2021. 

If schools don't back in the fall there will be no fall soccer season. Without a proven vaccine or treatment there is no way things can return and have hundreds of people at a soccer complex for the weekly games.

While it's fun to dream about what leagues or teams will get into what and this point you can't even go to most parks as the cities have closed them in socal.  We are a long way aways from any youth soccer and I doubt any organizations are negotiating where too play,v they just will be lucky if they can play and survive without income for many months. Back to dreaming on...


----------



## Ellejustus

Copa9 said:


> Yes the DA girls who have been in it from day one have been hit the hardest, but don't feel for them, feel sorry for the ECNL girls who now might be displaced by the DA girls and moved to tier 2 teams.


We should feel sorry for everyone except those who did all this to us imo!


----------



## Copa9

Woobie06 said:


> This whole thing is interesting for sure.  The idea that was floated regarding a North and South Division in the ECNL SW Division if DA does fold is interesting or something to that affect.  It makes the most sense IMHO.  I do not think many would argue that the DA in SoCal is on the whole a bit stronger of a League than the ECNL SW.  Hasn’t LAFC lapped the field in almost every age group the last couple of years?   I would think like others have mentioned ECNL would want the best competition and clubs available.
> 
> ECNL is a non-profit organization but that does not mean they are different than for profit businesses in that they do want to grow...bigger is more money $$$, more clubs, more Regional Showcases.  More customers is a problem I love to have in my business.  Plus how they handle this sets the tone for when the “next” big league try's to pop up.  They will have insulated themselves from the situation they faced when DA arrived and clubs defected.  They can actually step in and save some of these clubs if DA is folding.  I doubt clubs would be as quick to leave if the opportunity arises in the future.
> 
> If they stay true to their mission, I can’t imagine them turning away quality clubs that want to come back.  I would figure out a way to take as many as I can that meet a specific criteria.
> 
> Good business people make good decisions, ones that will benefit their organization.  You would have to be very short-sighted, or an immature business person to let emotion or a previous slight affect you from growing your brand, organization, or closing a good deal that will benefit the bottom line. They may ask for concessions, possible leadership changes, etc. from some of these clubs as they have leverage.
> 
> I’m sure there will also be some crow eaten.  Whatever happens, it will entertaining.


Or as has been discussed on the forum before, the west forms its own league with two divisions, north and south,  period.  No need for expensive travel back east to play against some teams that play kickball, rugby style soccer. There is plenty of good competition locally.  Once they are in college they will be playing against or with the best players from around the country.  Absolutely no reason to travel across the country disrupting school, especially high school, at 13, 14, 15, 16 or even 17 for league games or showcases!


----------



## Ellejustus

lafalafa said:


> Youth soccer if it gets back to practicing & playing by fall will be best you can hope for at this point.  Universities like Boston already said then  estimate they maynot resume in person schooling  until jan2021.
> 
> If schools don't back in the fall there will be no fall soccer season. Without a proven vaccine or treatment there is no way things can return and have hundreds of people at a soccer complex for the weekly games.
> 
> While it's fun to dream about what leagues or teams will get into what and this point you can't even go to most parks as the cities have closed them in socal.  We are a long way aways from any youth soccer and I doubt any organizations are negotiating where too play,v they just will be lucky if they can play and survive without income for many months. Back to dreaming on...


I think the girls can start practicing in June or July and games in the fall.  Live stream the games for all the parents, grand parents and college coaches. The fans might have to wait but we need to get the ball rolling or we will have other problems to deal with than the GDA.  I forgot how much I love and needs sports.


----------



## Copa9

GT45 said:


> I disagree with your assertion that DA is stronger than ECNL. ECNL kids who get cut land in the DA. My DD plays ECNL and we see it happen every year. Maybe at the younger age groups, before HS soccer kicks in, DA is stronger. But once they get to HS a lot of players shift to or stay in ECNL.
> 
> As for ECNL grabbing more teams - more is not always better if it dilutes the product. Too many AZ teams or too many So Cal teams waters down the talent. If we were all bitching that it was watered down by having ECNL and DA both, why would anyone campaign for ECNL to repeat that mistake. Sure some clubs belong there for sure. But, ECNL has to decide how to play it. And, regardless of who the top two clubs are in AZ (let's be honest - it changes per age group), the players are going to go where the ECNL clubs are. So if there are only PR and AZ Arsenal, then that is where the top players will play. If SD Surf does not get in, then most of those players will go elsewhere.
> 
> As for a competing league rising out of this, good luck. If US Soccer couldn't take down ECNL I doubt anyone else can.


Why do you assume a competing league would want to take down ECNL?  If a new league does form, there are probably multiple reasons for it, the last being to "take down ECNL" .


----------



## chiefs

Practice will commence in June; games in July.  Open for business will be in phases. Phase 1 will start June 1 and phase 2 will be July 1.  Fans will be able to attend if they wear masks and sit 6 ft apart.


----------



## Ellejustus

What is the hold up on the breaking news?  Maybe one side told the other side they have until April 15th to come back to the Family or they can start something up in SoCal?  I'm a little bit shocked leaks are out but no news?????


----------



## Ellejustus

chiefs said:


> Practice will commence in June; games in July.  Open for business will be in phases. Phase 1 will start June 1 and phase 2 will be July 1.  Fans will be able to attend if they wear masks and sit 6 ft apart.


I like that better.


----------



## dreamz

foreveryoung said:


> Since everyone else is sharing their opinion, how about this. The DA clubs in SoCal are working together right now to set up their own league to continue playing each other, just like they did with the U12 age group this year when DA took that away, so they can keep up the appearance to parents that nothing has changed, they are still maintaining the high quality product of the DA, minus the fancy patch on the jerseys. I would bet on this especially if US soccer still plans to hold a few tournaments or showcases at the youth level and offers connections to these clubs for YNT Identification, which is the ultimate carrot for a lot of DA parents.
> 
> If this is true, let's hope they are smart and they make a few changes: high school soccer ok, relax the sub rules at the older ages to mirror those of college or less, and leave AZ teams out. Sorry to those in AZ but I don't see the need for SD/LA to drive to AZ for league play.


This isn’t true. Surf, Beach and Legends don’t care about playing the bottom dweller. They care about playing Solar or TopHat, Slammers. Their B teams are better off playing ECNL Regional League, not DPL. ECNL will take the top clubs and the others will end up right back where they started. Back in local leagues trying to lie their way into being relevant. Don’t be fooled that the top clubs feel any reason to help anyone else. It’s survival of the fittest and they want to play the best teams. Not help provide a league for their competition by opting out of ECNL just so the club in their own back yard can stay in business.


----------



## dreamz

Ellejustus said:


> What is the hold up on the breaking news?  Maybe one side told the other side they have until April 15th to come back to the Family or they can start something up in SoCal?  I'm a little bit shocked leaks are out but no news?????


There is going to be a vote in order to avoid a class action lawsuit. Here is what is going to happen.
US Soccer goes to the DA members and gives them two options.
1. The DA will stay in business for the 2020/21 season then fold And you can sink with us.
2. You can opt out now and get into ECNL if you can.

What idiot would choose option 1 and give up the opportunity to get off the sinking ship now? By choosing option 2, US Soccer is off the hook for a lawsuit. By choosing option 1, clubs seal their own fate because they aren’t getting into ECNL if they wait one more year until the ship has sank to the bottom of the ocean. 

US Soccer knows everyone will choose option 2. Case closed. If I had to guess, this is all played out by then end of this week or sooner.


----------



## Ellejustus

dreamz said:


> There is going to be a vote in order to avoid a class action lawsuit. Here is what is going to happen.
> US Soccer goes to the DA members and gives them two options.
> 1. The DA will stay in business for the 2020/21 season then fold And you can sink with us.
> 2. You can opt out now and get into ECNL if you can.
> 
> What idiot would choose option 1 and give up the opportunity to get off the sinking ship now? By choosing option 2, US Soccer is off the hook for a lawsuit. By choosing option 1, clubs seal their own fate because they aren’t getting into ECNL if they wait one more year until the ship has sank to the bottom of the ocean.
> 
> US Soccer knows everyone will choose option 2. Case closed. If I had to guess, this is all played out by then end of this week or sooner.


Excellent takes dreamz.  BTW, congrats on the hottest thread ever.  Gr8t timing.  @VegasParent you had a nice run....lol


----------



## dad4

foreveryoung said:


> Since everyone else is sharing their opinion, how about this. The DA clubs in SoCal are working together right now to set up their own league to continue playing each other, just like they did with the U12 age group this year when DA took that away, so they can keep up the appearance to parents that nothing has changed, they are still maintaining the high quality product of the DA, minus the fancy patch on the jerseys. I would bet on this especially if US soccer still plans to hold a few tournaments or showcases at the youth level and offers connections to these clubs for YNT Identification, which is the ultimate carrot for a lot of DA parents.
> 
> If this is true, let's hope they are smart and they make a few changes: high school soccer ok, relax the sub rules at the older ages to mirror those of college or less, and leave AZ teams out. Sorry to those in AZ but I don't see the need for SD/LA to drive to AZ for league play.


no reason for LA to drive to AZ, but there is a reason for AZ to drive to LA.  

I’d let the AZ teams join as out of region teams.  All away games, but you still get to play top teams.  Has some appeal if they want it.  (same argument goes for Vegas and Norcal.)


----------



## foreveryoung

dreamz said:


> This isn’t true. Surf, Beach and Legends don’t care about playing the bottom dweller. They care about playing Solar or TopHat, Slammers. Their B teams are better off playing ECNL Regional League, not DPL. ECNL will take the top clubs and the others will end up right back where they started. Back in local leagues trying to lie their way into being relevant. Don’t be fooled that the top clubs feel any reason to help anyone else. It’s survival of the fittest and they want to play the best teams. Not help provide a league for their competition by opting out of ECNL just so the club in their own back yard can stay in business.


My scenario was strictly referring to the boys DA.  Isn't it possible that how clubs handle boys and girls teams could be different?  Your scenario sounds realistic for the girls.  I just don't see DA boys teams clamoring to get into the ECNL when they could create their own league with the existing DA clubs.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> no reason for LA to drive to AZ, but there is a reason for AZ to drive to LA.
> 
> I’d let the AZ teams join as out of region teams.  All away games, but you still get to play top teams.  Has some appeal if they want it.  (same argument goes for Vegas and Norcal.)


No, not fair and not fun.  I say just for the olders, say 9th grade and up and start learning about home and away games and travel.  ECNL is prepping your dd for college, not just local games.  Again, I'm talking about big time club soccer where all the top top players are playing.


----------



## dreamz

foreveryoung said:


> My scenario was strictly referring to the boys DA.  Isn't it possible that how clubs handle boys and girls teams could be different?  Your scenario sounds realistic for the girls.  I just don't see DA boys teams clamoring to get into the ECNL when they could create their own league with the existing DA clubs.


This is the Girls DA thread so if you were speaking about Boys DA please make sure to specify that. Boys and girls are totally different in how this will be handled and how the leagues will look. Imagine that. Boys and girls being different. 
Some boys DA May take the ECNL route to get their girls back in to ECNL and visa versa. Boys don’t deal with travel like girls teams do so ECNL on the boys side struggles because of the travel. Anything they can do to control travel will help on the boys side. Boys and girls want different things and the leagues need to adapt to those differences. That was one of the issues with DA, they tried to model the girls after the boys and it didn’t work. Both sides will look completely different after all of this. As it should. It should be what’s best for each gender. Not an exact replica one of the other.


----------



## whatithink

chiefs said:


> Practice will commence in June; games in July.  Open for business will be in phases. Phase 1 will start June 1 and phase 2 will be July 1.  Fans will be able to attend if they wear masks and sit 6 ft apart.


This makes zero sense unless the players are also wearing masks and playing 6 ft apart.

If social distancing is still in place, then there will be no games - they are incompatible.


----------



## chiefs

whatithink said:


> This makes zero sense unless the players are also wearing masks and playing 6 ft apart.
> 
> If social distancing is still in place, then there will be no games - they are incompatible.


Just stay home with your kid.  We will be playing. Simple.


----------



## Ellejustus

chiefs said:


> Just stay home with your kid.  We will be playing. Simple.


Exactly.  Plus, if you had or have asthma, Liver issues, breathing issues, heart issue or a weak immune system, you probably need to stay home until the coast is 90% clear.  For young kids, they have nothing to worry about soon.  We need to get the show on the road or other problems will come.  Gee weez, let's think positive.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

chiefs said:


> Just stay home with your kid.  We will be playing. Simple.


Cal South will be making the decision on when games can start back...not us.


----------



## soccer4us

Ellejustus said:


> What is the hold up on the breaking news?  Maybe one side told the other side they have until April 15th to come back to the Family or they can start something up in SoCal?  I'm a little bit shocked leaks are out but no news?????


I think it's more on the boys side and what exactly is the re-structure. Girls side should be done so that's easier of course. Boys re-structure will involve MLS and 2nd div DA could be USL clubs for example.


----------



## Surf Zombie

dreamz said:


> Announcement should be coming in the next few days. Girls DA and Boys DA. Gone.


Thanks for starting this thread. It's been thoroughly entertaining and a nice break from all the virus talk 24/7.  Just curious, as its now Monday and you first posted this on Thursday, how were you so quick with your info? It has been spot on by the way.


----------



## jpeter

whatithink said:


> This makes zero sense unless the players are also wearing masks and playing 6 ft apart.
> 
> If social distancing is still in place, then there will be no games - they are incompatible.


This whole thread is a wild conjecture and nobody really knows what's going to happen so basically a ton of dreams and speculation. 

With stay at home until May 15 at least and colleges already considering a fall pushback I seriously doubt facilities are suddenly going to open June 1st for gatherings. A soccer team and parents just for one team is   too many people to risk that soon unless somebody has quick tests, a proven vaccine, or treatment that suddenly appears and gets approved in the next 60 days.  ECNL or whatever league anybody wants to dream about are in the same boat.

I want nothing better to see the kids training and playing again but don't see that happening anytime within the 2-3 months at the earliest.


----------



## Ellejustus

jpeter said:


> This whole thread is a wild conjecture and nobody really knows what's going to happen so basically a ton of dreams and speculation.
> 
> With stay at home until May 15 at least and colleges already considering a fall pushback I seriously doubt facilities are suddenly going to open June 1st for gatherings. A soccer team and parents just for one team is   too many people to risk that soon unless somebody has quick tests, a proven vaccine, or treatment that suddenly appears and gets approved in the next 60 days.  ECNL or whatever league anybody wants to dream about are in the same boat.
> 
> I want nothing better to see the kids training and playing again but don't see that happening anytime within the 2-3 months at the earliest.


I like that.  June 13th or July 13th or July 4th???  It's time to just go play and take our chances.  If i sit in my house I won;t get killed but whats the point on being on this planet?  Trump will tell us to go work and it will be rolled out slowly.  Mask life, get used to it. Gavin might want parts of Cali to stay home longer.  Cal South will want the kids out playing.  Let the kids go play under safe conditions.  There not at that much risk folks.


----------



## Eagle33

Ellejustus said:


> I like that.  June 13th or July 13th or July 4th???  It's time to just go play and take our chances.  If i sit in my house I won;t get killed but whats the point on being on this planet?  Trump will tell us to go work and it will be rolled out slowly.  Mask life, get used to it. Gavin might want parts of Cali to stay home longer.  Cal South will want the kids out playing.  Let the kids go play under safe conditions.  There not at that much risk folks.


What happens to all those "dinosaur" coaches who falls under high risk?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Surf Zombie said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. It's been thoroughly entertaining and a nice break from all the virus talk 24/7.  Just curious, as its now Monday and you first posted this on Thursday, how were you so quick with your info? It has been spot on by the way.


His post was after Glen Crooks’ tweet. 
Does anyone have any source of information that is directly from US Soccer and did not originally come from this tweet?
The tweet refers to rumblings - that means the tweeter does not have first hand information. Coaches were talking a couple days before the tweet, so where did that talk come from? 
Where’s the first hand information?


----------



## Ellejustus

Eagle33 said:


> What happens to all those "dinosaur" coaches who falls under high risk?


That's why we have Zoom


----------



## sirfootyalot

Soccerfan2 said:


> His post was after Glen Crooks’ tweet.
> Does anyone have any source of information that is directly from US Soccer and did not originally come from this tweet?
> The tweet refers to rumblings - that means the tweeter does not have first hand information. Coaches were talking a couple days before the tweet, so where did that talk come from?
> Where’s the first hand information?


If you know anyone with the USSF, they will tell you, or neither deny or confirm it


----------



## Desert Hound

Soccerfan2 said:


> His post was after Glen Crooks’ tweet.
> Does anyone have any source of information that is directly from US Soccer and did not originally come from this tweet?
> The tweet refers to rumblings - that means the tweeter does not have first hand information. Coaches were talking a couple days before the tweet, so where did that talk come from?
> Where’s the first hand information?


Well here is what has to happen now. These rumors are ALL over the country. Soccerwire had an opinion piece, the various forums are talking about it, and clubs are emailing their players/parents trying to reassure them. 

So since bad news is flowing out there, US Soccer has to respond now. So if they are continuing on, it is easy to put out a release saying the rumors are completely false. Right?


----------



## soccer4us

Desert Hound said:


> Well here is what has to happen now. These rumors are ALL over the country. Soccerwire had an opinion piece, the various forums are talking about it, and clubs are emailing their players/parents trying to reassure them.
> 
> So since bad news is flowing out there, US Soccer has to respond now. So if they are continuing on, it is easy to put out a release saying the rumors are completely false. Right?


Wednesday should be the day information is out from US Soccer according to many. If none of this is a true, biggest wrong rumor spread in youth soccer history across the country!


----------



## Ellejustus

Soccerfan2 said:


> His post was after Glen Crooks’ tweet.
> Does anyone have any source of information that is directly from US Soccer and did not originally come from this tweet?
> The tweet refers to rumblings - that means the tweeter does not have first hand information. Coaches were talking a couple days before the tweet, so where did that talk come from?
> Where’s the first hand information?


It's all rumblings.  What else is new.  The difference for me is my key sources have that look like, "It's over dude."


----------



## azsnowrider

Soccerfan2 said:


> His post was after Glen Crooks’ tweet.
> Does anyone have any source of information that is directly from US Soccer and did not originally come from this tweet?
> The tweet refers to rumblings - that means the tweeter does not have first hand information. Coaches were talking a couple days before the tweet, so where did that talk come from?
> Where’s the first hand information?


This is what has bothered me. Not once has this dude (Crooks) backed up his claim or responded to the multiple tweets. DM's or such asking for clarification. It's like he dropped this then created a firestorm and doesn't want to touch it anymore. Not only that, the Soccer wire writer of the opinion piece has walked back his claims and clarified its just his opinion. Chris Hummer even updated his article to reflect it then posted this tweet.:_ Sounding less likely entire DA is being shut down, but if it's even in the cards, now would be the best time to do it... _


----------



## lafalafa

Desert Hound said:


> Well here is what has to happen now. These rumors are ALL over the country. Soccerwire had an opinion piece, the various forums are talking about it, and clubs are emailing their players/parents trying to reassure them.
> 
> So since bad news is flowing out there, US Soccer has to respond now. So if they are continuing on, it is easy to put out a release saying the rumors are completely false. Right?


That can't or won't do that because there simply too many unknowns. 

With MLS cutting back expensive, airlines going broke, clubs without income there is no model of any youth travel leagues to exist at the moment. 

ECNL is in no better position than DA or xyz league, it's all speculation. Until you can eat in a restaurant or just go to the park nothing is going to be happen with youth soccer. 

Schools will not be giving out permits to train until the health risks are contained.


----------



## chiefs

jpeter said:


> This whole thread is a wild conjecture and nobody really knows what's going to happen so basically a ton of dreams and speculation.
> 
> With stay at home until May 15 at least and colleges already considering a fall pushback I seriously doubt facilities are suddenly going to open June 1st for gatherings. A soccer team and parents just for one team is   too many people to risk that soon unless somebody has quick tests, a proven vaccine, or treatment that suddenly appears and gets approved in the next 60 days.  ECNL or whatever league anybody wants to dream about are in the same boat.
> 
> I want nothing better to see the kids training and playing again but don't see that happening anytime within the 2-3 months at the earliest.


Let’s be honest with Data: in California someone has a better chance of passing away driving to the soccer fields.  Or crossing the street.


----------



## Ellejustus

lafalafa said:


> That can't or won't do that because there simply too many unknowns.
> 
> With MLS cutting back expensive, airlines going broke, clubs without income there is no model of any youth travel leagues to exist at the moment.
> 
> ECNL is in no better position than DA or xyz league, it's all speculation. Until you eat in a restaurant or just go to the park nothing is going to be happen with youth soccer. Schools will not be giving out permits to train until the health risks are contained.


BS!!!  You can stay home with that attitude....whatever dude!!!


----------



## EOTL

[





Ellejustus said:


> No, not fair and not fun.  I say just for the olders, say 9th grade and up and start learning about home and away games and travel.  ECNL is prepping your dd for college, not just local games.  Again, I'm talking about big time club soccer where all the top top players are playing.


Rubbish. There is no reason SoCal families should prop up clubs in weaker regions. If a region can’t support its own high level league, they should go where it exists if they want it that badly. GDA was doomed to fail in part for this reason. USSF tried to make the parents of clubs in strong soccer regions spend thousands of dollars and hundreds of hours in unnecessary travel to subsidize the development of kids in weak regions. 

The US is a big place whether you like it or not, and not everyone gets to be a great soccer player, especially if they live in areas where the weather and lack of population don’t cooperate. If you want to live in Salt Lake City, be a skier. If you want to live in Minnesota, be a hockey player. If you live in LV or Phoenix, do whatever it is kids do when it’s 115 degrees outside. If you live in SoCal, spend the $6 in gas money to play the other excellent teams just down the road, and use the 6 hours you would have spent traveling to Phoenix for league games getting better at soccer, taking piano lessons, or doing something else more productive than watching the cactus go by from the back of the car.


----------



## espola

chiefs said:


> Let’s be honest with Data: in California someone has a better chance of passing away driving to the soccer fields.  Or crossing the street.


Based on what?


----------



## whatithink

chiefs said:


> Just stay home with your kid.  We will be playing. Simple.


(smh) Games (or even practices) are organized by orgs, which provide insurance etc - without that, there are no games because there are no facilities. If social distancing rules from local, state or national govt are in place, no org will get insurance and by extension facilities and so no games etc. So you can play away on some private facility, but not in a club team nor in an organized league.


----------



## timmyh

Desert Hound said:


> Well here is what has to happen now. These rumors are ALL over the country. Soccerwire had an opinion piece, the various forums are talking about it, and clubs are emailing their players/parents trying to reassure them.
> 
> So since bad news is flowing out there, US Soccer has to respond now. So if they are continuing on, it is easy to put out a release saying the rumors are completely false. Right?


If there wasn't at least a grain of truth to the rumors, there would be plenty of people from the Federation willing to loudly go on record and set it straight.  That would have happened immediately and been included in the Soccerwire piece.  It didn't happen.  Given the wildfire that's raging nationwide with the rumor, I have to imagine there would have been a release from US Soccer on Friday (certainly by first thing this morning) debunking the rumors.  That hasn't happened.   

So either US Soccer is completely and entirely incompetent and irresponsible in letting this sit out there, or there is truth to the speculation.


----------



## Eagle33

timmyh said:


> If there wasn't at least a grain of truth to the rumors, there would be plenty of people from the Federation willing to loudly go on record and set it straight.  That would have happened immediately and been included in the Soccerwire piece.  It didn't happen.  Given the wildfire that's raging nationwide with the rumor, I have to imagine there would have been a release from US Soccer on Friday (certainly by first thing this morning) debunking the rumors.  That hasn't happened.
> 
> So either US Soccer is completely and entirely incompetent and irresponsible in letting this sit out there, or there is truth to the speculation.


I learnt if there is a smoke, it must be a fire. It's coming......


----------



## Copa9

Ellejustus said:


> I like that.  June 13th or July 13th or July 4th???  It's time to just go play and take our chances.  If i sit in my house I won;t get killed but whats the point on being on this planet?  Trump will tell us to go work and it will be rolled out slowly.  Mask life, get used to it. Gavin might want parts of Cali to stay home longer.  Cal South will want the kids out playing.  Let the kids go play under safe conditions.  There not at that much risk folks.


Always remember, viruses mutate, EVERY YEAR!  That is why the vaccine is redone every year. As a virus mutates it can infect different populations differently. We have to be extremely careful to protect our youth!  If the second wave hits in the fall, which experts are saying can happen, we don't know who it might affect. This particular virus has so many unknowns. A large biotech company is close to having an antiviral available after phase one trials, they are waiting for FDA approval to mass release it.  It might be prudent to wait until it is widely available before our kids start playing with teams again.


----------



## azsnowrider

timmyh said:


> If there wasn't at least a grain of truth to the rumors, there would be plenty of people from the Federation willing to loudly go on record and set it straight.  That would have happened immediately and been included in the Soccerwire piece.  It didn't happen.  Given the wildfire that's raging nationwide with the rumor, I have to imagine there would have been a release from US Soccer on Friday (certainly by first thing this morning) debunking the rumors.  That hasn't happened.
> 
> So either US Soccer is completely and entirely incompetent and irresponsible in letting this sit out there, or there is truth to the speculation.


Actually soccerwire did go on record with a Fed source.

A_ Federation source has told SoccerWire that the current 2019-2020 DA season is “likely” to be canceled soon due to the repercussions of the COVID-19 crisis, though no announcements are imminent over Easter weekend. The DA’s long-term fate? That appears to be up in the air at the moment. _


----------



## dreamz

Soccerfan2 said:


> His post was after Glen Crooks’ tweet.
> Does anyone have any source of information that is directly from US Soccer and did not originally come from this tweet?
> The tweet refers to rumblings - that means the tweeter does not have first hand information. Coaches were talking a couple days before the tweet, so where did that talk come from?
> Where’s the first hand information?


My post had nothing to do with Glenn's post. I didn't even know about that until someone else posted it. I know people who know people in low places.


----------



## Copa9

Ellejustus said:


> I spoke to some high ups but not at the highest of ups and they said they heard nothing about this GDA league crashing & burning.  This Glenn guy started some rumor and we just don't have any clue yet on those meetings.  Time to get all this out fast, not the old slow drip game these wise guys played on us 3 years ago.  Always waited until the very last minute to lets us know about the future.  I would appreciate some openness here.


Crashing and burning does not describe the league or the players, more like the management team at the very top level. I realize there are a lot of bitter parents and players out there, but let's be real.  We have played both in ECNL and DA.  The DA league has been great for dd in terms of level of play, safety of play, college coach exposure and fun.


----------



## dad4

chiefs said:


> Let’s be honest with Data: in California someone has a better chance of passing away driving to the soccer fields.  Or crossing the street.


Except that my decision to cross the street does not change the risk for a car accident 20 miles away.

It is different with infectious disease.  My decision to go to a party *does* increase the probability of someone else getting sick 20 miles away and 2 weeks later.  

Open it all up today, and you won't notice any increase in deaths tonight.

But, if you open it all up, one to three months from now, LA will look like Italy or New York City.  (This is why the IMHE projections have the bar at the top saying they assume social distancing policies are kept through May.)


----------



## timmyh

azsnowrider said:


> Actually soccerwire did go on record with a Fed source.
> 
> A_ Federation source has told SoccerWire that the current 2019-2020 DA season is “likely” to be canceled soon due to the repercussions of the COVID-19 crisis, though no announcements are imminent over Easter weekend. The DA’s long-term fate? That appears to be up in the air at the moment. _


Fair enough.  I missed that.   So the official stance from US Soccer as of last Friday on whether or not the DA/GDA will exist next year is that "it's up in the air."  Interesting, and most definitely not a denial.


----------



## Soccerfan2

sirfootyalot said:


> If you know anyone with the USSF, they will tell you, or neither deny or confirm it


I do know someone with USSF and that person told our DOC last Thursday that it is just a rumor. I still have yet to hear one single person report who at USSF said anything different. If someone knows something real, please say it. 
So who do you know and what did they say??


----------



## Soccerfan2

timmyh said:


> If there wasn't at least a grain of truth to the rumors, there would be plenty of people from the Federation willing to loudly go on record and set it straight.  That would have happened immediately and been included in the Soccerwire piece.  It didn't happen.  Given the wildfire that's raging nationwide with the rumor, I have to imagine there would have been a release from US Soccer on Friday (certainly by first thing this morning) debunking the rumors.  That hasn't happened.
> 
> So either US Soccer is completely and entirely incompetent and irresponsible in letting this sit out there, or there is truth to the speculation.


I do agree with not understanding why USSF wouldn’t put it down immediately because the rumor itself is going to do damage even if it’s not true.


----------



## Copa9

dreamz said:


> Guess what else goes away if GDA goes away??? DPL! YES!


What else goes away??  A lot of ECNL current players being replaced by DA players and some DPL players.


----------



## chiefs

espola said:


> Based on what?
> 
> California Car Accident Death Statistics. More than *32,000* people die every year in car accidents.
> *Pedestrians* made up 22 percent of all *California* vehicle-related fatalities during that period–in the nation as a whole that was 14.2 percent. All of it is too high.Jun 19, 2019


----------



## chiefs

whatithink said:


> (smh) Games (or even practices) are organized by orgs, which provide insurance etc - without that, there are no games because there are no facilities. If social distancing rules from local, state or national govt are in place, no org will get insurance and by extension facilities and so no games etc. So you can play away on some private facility, but not in a club team nor in an organized league.


That makes sense, but if you don't open soon, there will be no organizations around to provide revenue to the insurance company, or facilities.  It will all fold up.


----------



## dad4

Copa9 said:


> What else goes away??  A lot of ECNL current players being replaced by DA players and some DPL players.


Unless they expand the league and go 2 tier.

Of course, that risks the possibility that a club's top team in a bad year has to play in tier 2.  (Horrors!)


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> Based on what?


Based on the fact that only 1.3% of people getting Covid-19 are dying and the large portion of deaths are elderly and/or otherwise infirm.


----------



## myself

dreamz said:


> Boys don’t deal with travel like girls teams do so ECNL on the boys side struggles because of the travel.


Can you explain please?


----------



## Surf Zombie

Do you think these people know what is going on?

ECNL Officers
President: Christian Lavers
Vice President: Doug Bracken (Ohio Elite) 
Secretary & Treasurer: Jason Dewhurst  (FC Stars of MA)


----------



## Soccerfan2

Surf Zombie said:


> Do you think these people know what is going on?
> 
> ECNL Officers
> President: Christian Lavers
> Vice President: Doug Bracken (Ohio Elite)
> Secretary & Treasurer: Jason Dewhurst  (FC Stars of MA)


I think they all stand to benefit a whole lot from the rumor!
Did any of those people say that USSF has already decided to fold DA and if so, who at USSF did they get that information from? 
Just trying to do a little critical thinking here.


----------



## Eagle33

dreamz said:


> This is the Girls DA thread so if you were speaking about Boys DA please make sure to specify that. Boys and girls are totally different in how this will be handled and how the leagues will look. Imagine that. Boys and girls being different.
> Some boys DA May take the ECNL route to get their girls back in to ECNL and visa versa. Boys don’t deal with travel like girls teams do so ECNL on the boys side struggles because of the travel. Anything they can do to control travel will help on the boys side. Boys and girls want different things and the leagues need to adapt to those differences. That was one of the issues with DA, they tried to model the girls after the boys and it didn’t work. Both sides will look completely different after all of this. As it should. It should be what’s best for each gender. Not an exact replica one of the other.


I must of missed the title of this thread


----------



## RedCard

timmyh said:


> If there wasn't at least a grain of truth to the rumors, there would be plenty of people from the Federation willing to loudly go on record and set it straight.  That would have happened immediately and been included in the Soccerwire piece.  It didn't happen.  Given the wildfire that's raging nationwide with the rumor, I have to imagine there would have been a release from US Soccer on Friday (certainly by first thing this morning) debunking the rumors.  That hasn't happened.
> 
> So either US Soccer is completely and entirely incompetent and irresponsible in letting this sit out there, or there is truth to the speculation.


I’m hearing that the news will come out on April 15th...Anyone hearing the 15th also???


----------



## wc_baller

The Outlaw said:


> Based on the fact that only 1.3% of people getting Covid-19 are dying and the large portion of deaths are elderly and/or otherwise infirm.


Covid-19 infections double every 3 days without any controls. With no shelter in place order in effect, half of California's population would be infected in less that 4 months. 1.3% of that means 240,000 deaths in that timeframe. That's less deadly than car crashes?


----------



## espola

chiefs said:


> California Car Accident Death Statistics. More than *32,000* people die every year in car accidents.
> *Pedestrians* made up 22 percent of all *California* vehicle-related fatalities during that period–in the nation as a whole that was 14.2 percent. All of it is too high.Jun 19, 2019
Click to expand...

Oh, stats (and mangled  quote) !   There is approximately 1 death for every 100 million vehicle miles driven in California.  How far away is that game again?


----------



## chiefs

wc_baller said:


> Covid-19 infections double every 3 days without any controls. With no shelter in place order in effect, half of California's population would be infected in less that 4 months. 1.3% of that means 240,000 deaths in that timeframe. That's less deadly than car crashes?


What model are you using?  They all have been grossly inaccurate and almost flat out negligent. How do you know in Calif it's shelter in place that produced such low number of cases? How about Herd community?  Hey, if we listen to you, most businesses have a good chance not existing a by end of year.  Is that what you want? Talking about misery.....


----------



## dad4

espola said:


> Oh, stats (and mangled  quote) !   There is approximately 1 death for every 100 million vehicle miles driven in California.  How far away is that game again?


The game is in Sao Paolo.   Blues, Tophat, PDA, and Solar are the only US clubs left.  Commutes are slightly longer, but it is worth it for the level of play.


----------



## dad4

chiefs said:


> What model are you using?  They all have been grossly inaccurate and almost flat out negligent. How do you know in Calif it's shelter in place that produced such low number of cases? How about Herd community?  Hey, if we listen to you, most businesses have a good chance not existing a by end of year.  Is that what you want? Talking about misery.....


No herd immunity with no vaccine and low infection numbers.

You can get herd immunity by letting it go uncontrolled, but the transition phase is a wee bit rough.


----------



## Copa9

The Outlaw said:


> Based on the fact that only 1.3% of people getting Covid-19 are dying and the large portion of deaths are elderly and/or otherwise infirm.


The largest segment of the population being infected, as of now is the 46-64 age group.  Doctors don't know the long term effect of this disease. You do realize that 1.3 is the low number as of now, but in reality it is a huge number of people. Right now we have enough ventilators to treat critically ill people, however if there is a huge surge more people will die because there just aren't enough to treat everyone that needs them and that 1.3 you quote will increase exponentially.  I hope you don't want to be part of the statistic and I am sure you are not suggesting that a portion of the population is expendable just so your kid can play youth soccer.


----------



## Hired Gun

In the IE - does this mean Arsenal is good again?  The players currently driving to OC to play do not have to travel to OC now.  Is Strikers good again? With possibly Pats and West Coast not getting ECNL... In SD, if Surf gets in do they monopolize that region again with SD Galaxy gone and no one wanting to go to Sharks or Rebels?


----------



## chiefs

espola said:


> Oh, stats (and mangled  quote) !   There is approximately 1 death for every 100 million vehicle miles driven in California.  How far away is that game again?


39.5 million population in Calif-695 current deaths from Covid-19.  or .00001759


----------



## Copa9

dad4 said:


> No herd immunity with no vaccine and low infection numbers.
> 
> You can get herd immunity by letting it go uncontrolled, but the transition phase is a wee bit rough.


And if it mutates and starts killing kids, are you still in favor of "herd" immunity even though it would be a "wee bit rough"?


----------



## lafalafa

chiefs said:


> That makes sense, but if you don't open soon, there will be no organizations around to provide revenue to the insurance company, or facilities.  It will all fold up.


Cal south is in jeopardy also,.their insurance was already hard to come by and expensive. 
Now they lost a bunch of revenue plus no National cup or CRL. 

With the governor calling the shots now + LA mayor, LA county putting in some of the toughest restrictions don't expect much.  insurance or permits will be very hard to come by if at all and very expensive in SoCal.

The past youth sports models just won't work anymore. The big $$ organizations with private facilities, staff, medical people like the pro teams might have some things going on eventually but everyone else should not count on wide scale youth play or gatherings until  things change dramatically.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> [
> 
> Rubbish. There is no reason SoCal families should prop up clubs in weaker regions. If a region can’t support its own high level league, they should go where it exists if they want it that badly. GDA was doomed to fail in part for this reason. USSF tried to make the parents of clubs in strong soccer regions spend thousands of dollars and hundreds of hours in unnecessary travel to subsidize the development of kids in weak regions.
> 
> The US is a big place whether you like it or not, and not everyone gets to be a great soccer player, especially if they live in areas where the weather and lack of population don’t cooperate. If you want to live in Salt Lake City, be a skier. If you want to live in Minnesota, be a hockey player. If you live in LV or Phoenix, do whatever it is kids do when it’s 115 degrees outside. If you live in SoCal, spend the $6 in gas money to play the other excellent teams just down the road, and use the 6 hours you would have spent traveling to Phoenix for league games getting better at soccer, taking piano lessons, or doing something else more productive than watching the cactus go by from the back of the car.


What rubbish?  Two Vegas teams and two AZ teams and a road trip up North is not asking that much.  Who said anything about Salt Lake?  Pac 12 minus OR, WA and UT


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

wc_baller said:


> Covid-19 infections double every 3 days without any controls. With no shelter in place order in effect, half of California's population would be infected in less that 4 months. 1.3% of that means 240,000 deaths in that timeframe. That's less deadly than car crashes?


There's a legitimate argument in place that suggests California has already seen its wave of Covid-19.  That many, or most, of us were already exposed months ago and didn't know it.  And what exactly is "without any controls"?  Your "doubles every 3 days" was in New York.  That doesn't necessarily apply to the rest of us.


----------



## Ellejustus

Copa9 said:


> Always remember, viruses mutate, EVERY YEAR!  That is why the vaccine is redone every year. As a virus mutates it can infect different populations differently. We have to be extremely careful to protect our youth!  If the second wave hits in the fall, which experts are saying can happen, we don't know who it might affect. This particular virus has so many unknowns. A large biotech company is close to having an antiviral available after phase one trials, they are waiting for FDA approval to mass release it.  It might be prudent to wait until it is widely available before our kids start playing with teams again.


I have some friends up in Seattle who know their stuff.  Harvard and Stanford.  This virus was already here in December and Jan.  My partner got it and so did I and my wife.  If you're healthy, you live.  All these news headlines are for the birds.  Misleading stories to grab your fear and attention.  Read in the article and 99.5% had asthma or some other health issue.  I'm good with holding tight for 90 days until beginning of summer.  After that, we need to step out in faith and live life again.  I went to the store today and everyone had a mask on and gloves.  All good.  Like I said and others have said, if you sit around until sometime next year like Doc Zeke says, we will have much larger issues going on.  That's my .02 on Corona.  If it's against the law and national guard troops are blocking the soccer fields, then I will stay home.  If they say play at your won risk, many will play.  Others can watch from their windows.


----------



## Ellejustus

Copa9 said:


> What else goes away??  A lot of ECNL current players being replaced by DA players and some DPL players.


Why do you say that Copa?


----------



## Soccerfan2

The Outlaw said:


> There's a legitimate argument in place that suggests California has already seen its wave of Covid-19.  That many, or most, of us were already exposed months ago and didn't know it.  And what exactly is "without any controls"?  Your "doubles every 3 days" was in New York.  That doesn't necessarily apply to the rest of us.


It’s not a legitimate argument. It makes zero sense. How would California have had a wave of coronavirus large enough to generate herd immunity (that means 50-60% of the population) and the hospital system didn’t even notice something funny was going on? Not logical.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Copa9 said:


> The largest segment of the population being infected, as of now is the 46-64 age group.  Doctors don't know the long term effect of this disease. You do realize that 1.3 is the low number as of now, but in reality it is a huge number of people. Right now we have enough ventilators to treat critically ill people, however if there is a huge surge more people will die because there just aren't enough to treat everyone that needs them and that 1.3 you quote will increase exponentially.  I hope you don't want to be part of the statistic and I am sure you are not suggesting that a portion of the population is expendable just so your kid can play youth soccer.


And how many articles have you seen, in the last 2 weeks, saying ventilators may be doing more harm than good?  And I never said anything about playing soccer again.  People die everyday... flu or no flu.  All I'm saying is keep it in context.


----------



## dad4

Copa9 said:


> And if it mutates and starts killing kids, are you still in favor of "herd" immunity even though it would be a "wee bit rough"?


The "wee bit rough" route is the one England used to get smallpox immunity in the 1600s.  I don’t actually recommend it to anyone.  It involves rather a lot of people dying.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Soccerfan2 said:


> It’s not a legitimate argument. It makes zero sense. How would California have had a wave of coronavirus large enough to generate herd immunity (that means 50-60% of the population) and the hospital system didn’t even notice something funny was going on? Not logical.


Yes, it is a legitimate argument whether you acknowledge it or not.  People are coming forward describing symptoms that parallel Covid-19 and overcame it without realizing what it's called.  But since that makes zero sense to you, maybe you should contact the folks at Health.com and inform them and the "experts" they interviewed who said it's quite possible.









						I Had a Fever, Cough, and Shortness of Breath Earlier This Year—Did I Have Coronavirus and Just Not Know It?
					

Could you have already had the coronavirus earlier this year and not know it? Experts explain when the virus likely arrived in the US and what it means if you did have it.




					www.health.com


----------



## futboldad1

Ellejustus said:


> Why do you say that Copa?


They are a big DA supporter blinded by that love as all his other posts are praising DA over ECNL.....should care about kids not leagues.....but his argument on covid makes sense at least.....  But that's my last comment on Covid as this should STAY ON TOPIC


----------



## Ellejustus

Wuhan U, where it all started is not telling us the facts either.  Their saying 4,000,000 walked out in December freely.  Who cares. We had the worse flu in a long time and thousands died.  That sucks too.  My buddy from HS got stage 4 cancer and died.  My next door neighbor was killed in a car accident 15 years ago and left his wife and four kids.  Kobe died too.  I vote for life!  I'm trying hard to trust the "experts" but they all seem like political hacks to me.


----------



## Ellejustus

futboldad1 said:


> They are a big DA supporter blinded by that love as all his other posts are praising DA over ECNL.....should care about kids not leagues.....but his argument on covid makes sense at least.....  But that's my last comment on Covid as this should STAY ON TOPIC


I agree.  No more Corona, just Corona's with a lime   Copa is deceived dude.  I will say the top top goats were playing GDA in socal.  However, the rest are no better than the ECNL players.  ECNL has a few top top players but no need to mention them by name.  The DAers will find out come tryout time.  All the girls should not take tryouts lightly.


----------



## Soccerfan2

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, it is a legitimate argument whether you acknowledge it or not.  People are coming forward describing symptoms that parallel Covid-19 and overcame it without realizing what it's called.  But since that makes zero sense to you, maybe you should contact the folks at Health.com and inform them and the "experts" they interviewed who said it's quite possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Had a Fever, Cough, and Shortness of Breath Earlier This Year—Did I Have Coronavirus and Just Not Know It?
> 
> 
> Could you have already had the coronavirus earlier this year and not know it? Experts explain when the virus likely arrived in the US and what it means if you did have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.health.com


Of course people had it that didn't know it. The problem with the logic comes when it's assumed that enough people have already had it that there is herd immunity established.

California has a population of 40 million people. Around 20 million of us would have to have gotten the virus and gotten over it to establish herd immunity. If 20% of those 20 million were sick enough to go to the doctor, and 1/3 of those 20% required a ventilator, then 257,000 people would have been in the hospital for multiple days on ventilators. Spread over 3 months, that's more than 2,860 people per day.
Are you saying 2800+ people were hospitalized per day in California for respiratory illnesses between Dec-Feb and nobody in the California healthcare system picked up on this different than normal thing going on?
Or, the virus acted differently in California than it does everywhere else?
Ya, it doesn't seem at all logical to me that we have already experienced a Coronavirus wave in California large enough to generate herd immunity.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Soccerfan2 said:


> Of course people had it that didn't know it. The problem with the logic comes when it's assumed that enough people have already had it that there is herd immunity established.
> 
> California has a population of 40 million people. Around 20 million of us would have to have gotten the virus and gotten over it to establish herd immunity. If 20% of those 20 million were sick enough to go to the doctor, and 1/3 of those 20% required a ventilator, then 257,000 people would have been in the hospital for multiple days on ventilators. Spread over 3 months, that's more than 2,860 people per day.
> Are you saying 2800+ people were hospitalized per day in California for respiratory illnesses between Dec-Feb and nobody in the California healthcare system picked up on this different than normal thing going on?
> Or, the virus acted differently in California than it does everywhere else?
> Ya, it doesn't seem at all logical to me that we have already experienced a Coronavirus wave in California large enough to generate herd immunity.


No, I'm saying it's ENTIRELY possible that 2,800+ people stayed home with flu like symptoms like they do every year.  How many times do you go to the hospital when you have the flu?


----------



## dad4

More seriously, you will find out about herd immunity once serological testing comes online in a few months. 

I have heard no epidemiologists predict that CA already has herd immunity.  That’s more of a “wish it were true“ theory being pushed by fringe media. 

Nothing in the health.com article argues for herd immunity.  It just points out, correctly, that some people in New York had it back in January/February but do not know it.  Which makes sense.  However, they are NOT arguing that New York, or CA, or anywhere else, has herd immunity.      (if NY was herd immune, they wouldn’t have 700 deaths per day.)


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> What rubbish?  Two Vegas teams and two AZ teams and a road trip up North is not asking that much.  Who said anything about Salt Lake?  Pac 12 minus OR, WA and UT


Asking anyone to go to LV and NV for youth soccer league games is too much. Sure you are fine spending $500 and 12 hours traveling to LV for two meaningless games your kid’s team will win 10-0, but we also know you’re a complete idiot. But there are 17 other sane families on her team who would prefer $6 in gas money to play better teams, with the added benefit that they get 11 hours of their weekend back. 

I’m having a really hard time understanding your kind of crazy, so I want to make sure I understand. You would prefer to spend almost 100x more money and give up 10x the hours over your weekend so that your daughter can play less competitive teams? You’re willing to do that because you think sending real teams there will help make AZ and LV better soccer regions, and therefore help America become the greatest soccer power the world has ever seen - although it already is? Do I have it right?


----------



## Soccerfan2

The Outlaw said:


> No, I'm saying it's ENTIRELY possible that 2,800+ people stayed home with flu like symptoms like they do every year.  How many times do you go to the hospital when you have the flu?


You have to read more carefully. 20 million of us would have already had to get sick. 2800 is the calculated portion of the population that would have required ventilator support or died.

You argument then is that the virus has acted differently in California? We all got corona but nobody needed to go to the hospital because they couldn’t breath and nobody died?

Too many people are influenced way too easily by others that have no credibility.


----------



## Threeyardsback

Is this thread about the DA or Covid19?   Hard to tell


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> Asking anyone to go to LV and NV for youth soccer league games is too much. Sure you are fine spending $500 and 12 hours traveling to LV for two meaningless games your kid’s team will win 10-0, but we also know you’re a complete idiot. But there are 17 other sane families on her team who would prefer $6 in gas money to play better teams, with the added benefit that they get 11 hours of their weekend back.
> 
> I’m having a really hard time understanding your kind of crazy, so I want to make sure I understand. You would prefer to spend almost 100x more money and give up 10x the hours over your weekend so that your daughter can play less competitive teams? You’re willing to do that because you think sending real teams there will help make AZ and LV better soccer regions, and therefore help America become the greatest soccer power the world has ever seen - although it already is? Do I have it right?


No more time for you dude.  You make zero sense of anything.  Poser soccer parent.  Weirdo!!!


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> No more time for you dude.  You make zero sense of anything.  Poser soccer parent.  Weirdo!!!


Ok everyone, I just showed you how to get this guy to STFU. You’re welcome.


----------



## chiefs

dad4 said:


> More seriously, you will find out about herd immunity once serological testing comes online in a few months.
> 
> I have heard no epidemiologists predict that CA already has herd immunity.  That’s more of a “wish it were true“ theory being pushed by fringe media.
> 
> Nothing in the health.com article argues for herd immunity.  It just points out, correctly, that some people in New York had it back in January/February but do not know it.  Which makes sense.  However, they are NOT arguing that New York, or CA, or anywhere else, has herd immunity.      (if NY was herd immune, they wouldn’t have 700 deaths per day.)





			https://www.ktvu.com/video/672109-
		


I guess Stanford Scientist are fringe.....The 2nd most visited place in the world for Wuhans is/was California.


----------



## jpeter

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Cal South will be making the decision on when games can start back...not us.


Newsom just announced they will be laying out details plan to reopen California tomorrow. 

Yeah, hoping for the best, let's go but be safe everyone.


----------



## espola

chiefs said:


> 39.5 million population in Calif-695 current deaths from Covid-19.  or .00001759


Did you have a point?  (Other than that you never really liked math and science)


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> And how many articles have you seen, in the last 2 weeks, saying ventilators may be doing more harm than good?  And I never said anything about playing soccer again.  People die everyday... flu or no flu.  All I'm saying is keep it in context.


What is the context?


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, it is a legitimate argument whether you acknowledge it or not.  People are coming forward describing symptoms that parallel Covid-19 and overcame it without realizing what it's called.  But since that makes zero sense to you, maybe you should contact the folks at Health.com and inform them and the "experts" they interviewed who said it's quite possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Had a Fever, Cough, and Shortness of Breath Earlier This Year—Did I Have Coronavirus and Just Not Know It?
> 
> 
> Could you have already had the coronavirus earlier this year and not know it? Experts explain when the virus likely arrived in the US and what it means if you did have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.health.com


"maybe"..."it's possible"...

The article was written by Jenna Birch, whose last contribution to health.com was "When should I say 'I love you' in a relationship".


----------



## tjinaz

EOTL said:


> Ok everyone, I just showed you how to get this guy to STFU. You’re welcome.


He makes a lot of sense to me.  Like his posts


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Soccerfan2 said:


> You have to read more carefully. 20 million of us would have already had to get sick. 2800 is the calculated portion of the population that would have required ventilator support or died.
> 
> You argument then is that the virus has acted differently in California? We all got corona but nobody needed to go to the hospital because they couldn’t breath and nobody died?
> 
> Too many people are influenced way too easily by others that have no credibility.


No, I just have to see it your way... and I don't... but that's okay.


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> No, I just have to see it your way... and I don't... but that's okay.


You have bridged the gap from obnoxious to clueless.


----------



## MSK357

espola said:


> "maybe"..."it's possible"...
> 
> The article was written by Jenna Birch, whose last contribution to health.com was "When should I say 'I love you' in a relationship".


I hope you're not arguing its not possible.  Otherwise Dr. Fauci and bunch of leading doctors are wrong and we are wasting our time with antibody tests.  Its more likely you are just trying to stir the pot. You cant be that dumb.  but you may be senile. 









						Los Angeles County launches large-scale COVID-19 antibody testing
					

The findings could help shape strategies to get the U.S. economy up and running again, researchers said.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> What is the context?


Go back and read his post for context... or better yet, open your Wiki bible.  I'll give you ONE source here.









						A bridge between life and death: Most COVID-19 patients put on ventilators will not survive
					

Despite the rush to secure more ventilators amid the coronavirus crisis, the fact is that they won't fix the problem. But they do buy patients time.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Kicker4Life

wc_baller said:


> Covid-19 infections double every 3 days without any controls. With no shelter in place order in effect, half of California's population would be infected in less that 4 months. 1.3% of that means 240,000 deaths in that timeframe. That's less deadly than car crashes?


I’m willing to bet California’s exposure rate is FAR Higher than currently stated.  Likely by 10x if not more. I know multiple families that have had all the symptoms (before the 3/19 shut down). But tested negative for the Flu.  
Let’s keepin the soccer discussion. And not bite into the “projected models” and “what if” on C19.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> "maybe"..."it's possible"...
> 
> The article was written by Jenna Birch, whose last contribution to health.com was "When should I say 'I love you' in a relationship".


And?  Your fuckboy Wolf Blitzer still thinks Hillary can win a pair of districts in Rhode Island.


----------



## sdklutz

It will also be interesting to see how many


chiefs said:


> https://www.ktvu.com/video/672109-
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Stanford Scientist are fringe.....The 2nd most visited place in the world for Wuhans is/was California.







__





						auspice
					






					nextstrain.org
				




An interesting site that tracts the different types of COVID-19 (or mutations)...I guess they can tell the origin based on how each mutation is related to one another.  It confirms that COVID was not in CA before January 2020.


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> And?  Your fuckboy Wolf Blitzer still thinks Hillary can win a pair of districts in Rhode Island.


Coocoo.


----------



## jellybelly71

COVID-19 has 100% transmissibilty on this forum. All posts infected.  Please make it stop!


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> Go back and read his post for context... or better yet, open your Wiki bible.  I'll give you ONE source here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bridge between life and death: Most COVID-19 patients put on ventilators will not survive
> 
> 
> Despite the rush to secure more ventilators amid the coronavirus crisis, the fact is that they won't fix the problem. But they do buy patients time.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


"His post"?  I was asking about your post.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> You have bridged the gap from obnoxious to clueless.


Good comeback.  I was worried you might bury me with one of your "*Team Wikipedia*" fact blasts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Relax, libtard.  Creepy Joe just quit sexually assaulting females long enough to receive Bernie Magoo's endorsement.  Just waiting to see who Obama is going to vote for now.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

EOTL said:


> Asking anyone to go to LV and NV for youth soccer league games is too much. Sure you are fine spending $500 and 12 hours traveling to LV for two meaningless games your kid’s team will win 10-0, but we also know you’re a complete idiot. But there are 17 other sane families on her team who would prefer $6 in gas money to play better teams, with the added benefit that they get 11 hours of their weekend back.
> 
> I’m having a really hard time understanding your kind of crazy, so I want to make sure I understand. You would prefer to spend almost 100x more money and give up 10x the hours over your weekend so that your daughter can play less competitive teams? You’re willing to do that because you think sending real teams there will help make AZ and LV better soccer regions, and therefore help America become the greatest soccer power the world has ever seen - although it already is? Do I have it right?


In TunaHelper's defense, he has been MORE than clear, under all 27 profiles, that he'd prefer his soccer be free.


----------



## dad4

chiefs said:


> https://www.ktvu.com/video/672109-
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Stanford Scientist are fringe.....The 2nd most visited place in the world for Wuhans is/was California.


Your link is broken.

Can you quote the paragraph you believe shows that CA has herd immunity?  

It is one thing to say "people from Wuhan love to visit SF."  This does not mean "therefore SF is herd immune."


----------



## Soccerfan2

sdklutz said:


> It will also be interesting to see how many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auspice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nextstrain.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting site that tracts the different types of COVID-19 (or mutations)...I guess they can tell the origin based on how each mutation is related to one another.  It confirms that COVID was not in CA before January 2020.


That is really interesting! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

If da goes away... I wonder how the brackets for surf cup will be managed? Especially if surf doesn’t get back into ECNL.


----------



## Soccerfan2

dad4 said:


> Your link is broken.
> 
> Can you quote the paragraph you believe shows that CA has herd immunity?
> 
> It is one thing to say "people from Wuhan love to visit SF."  This does not mean "therefore SF is herd immune."


I read an update of that study a few days ago while debating this topic with some friends. The part of the article I drew their attention was a statement that they’d found “a few positive cases” so far. It will be interesting to see what the study concludes but I’ll be shocked if they have 1500 of 3000 positives or anything close.


----------



## Hired Gun

High School soccer will have relevance again, for the past couple of years it reminded me of when baseball had their strike and the minor league players played up.  Should be interesting...


----------



## wc_baller

dad4 said:


> Your link is broken.
> 
> Can you quote the paragraph you believe shows that CA has herd immunity?
> 
> It is one thing to say "people from Wuhan love to visit SF."  This does not mean "therefore SF is herd immune."


https://www.ktvu.com/video/672109 is the correct link. In the video, they interview immunologists who are studying how widespread the disease is so far in the Bay Area population to see how close/far the general population is to herd immunity. In it, the immunologists make no conclusions about whether the population is already immune. In fact, one of the immunologists interviewed in the videos says that in order to have herd immunity, 60-70% of the population would have to be immune. That would mean a minimum of 4.8 million people in the Bay Area would have to have been infected.


----------



## Giesbock

Covid conversation next door please.  Silly political posturing a few doors down...

thanks


----------



## espola

wc_baller said:


> https://www.ktvu.com/video/672109 is the correct link. In the video, they interview immunologists who are studying how widespread the disease is so far in the Bay Area population to see how close/far the general population is to herd immunity. In it, the immunologists make no conclusions about whether the population is already immune. In fact, one of the immunologists interviewed in the videos says that in order to have herd immunity, 60-70% of the population would have to be immune. That would mean a minimum of 4.8 million people in the Bay Area would have to have been infected.


That link doesn't work either.


----------



## wc_baller

espola said:


> That link doesn't work either.


Try this: https://www.ktvu.com/video/672109


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> Good comeback.  I was worried you might bury me with one of your "*Team Wikipedia*" fact blasts.


You see to be fond of the Wikipedia tactic.  When was the last time you showed something wrong there?


----------



## soccer4us

Now this really sounds like a parent sideline at a soccer game! Glad our kids don't hear us during games anyways


----------



## Soccer

@Ellejustus

Maverick Ports Travel =http://www.mavericksportstravel.com/

Started by Surf Cup guys, Mike Connerly and Rob Haskell.  Mike is retired.  Rob is still involved.  How many of the other Surf Cup Sports board members own a part of Maverick, I am not sure.


----------



## Ellejustus

Soccer said:


> @Ellejustus
> 
> Maverick Ports Travel =http://www.mavericksportstravel.com/
> 
> Started by Surf Cup guys, Mike Connerly and Rob Haskell.  Mike is retired.  Rob is still involved.  How many of the other Surf Cup Sports board members own a part of Maverick, I am not sure.


Oh wow!!!  Those SCS guys got their hands in so many things called soccer my head is spinning. I had no idea.  Good for them.  Talk about a monopoly.  You must stay here or no invite?  Make a few bucks on each transaction?  15%?  Force everyone to use their travel site too?


----------



## dad4

Figures.  A non profit can’t pay excessive salaries to the board members.  So they require other people to pay excessive fees to Maverick Travel, so that Maverick Travel can pay the board.

Does Silver Lakes pull the same stunt with ”Stay and Pay”?


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> Figures.  A non profit can’t pay excessive salaries to the board members.  So they require other people to pay excessive fees to Maverick Travel, so that Maverick Travel can pay the board.
> 
> Does Silver Lakes pull the same stunt with ”Stay and Pay”?


Silverlakes was in the works for on site hotel like they have in Dallas I think.  Water park too.  Stay the whole weekend and play soccer and water park and horse rides.  Girls 14 or 15 years older probably not interested in all that.  So Surf Cup was actually watered down by these SCS executives? Surf Cup went from #1 tourney to the most watered down kool aid drinking tournament around.  Mavericks company makes some good $$$ for hotels?  Signing up all those affiliates guaranteed more surf cup customers and hotels.  I'm starting to see the revenue pie in soccer and how some figured out a way to make money in a non profit environment.


----------



## Dubs

Sandypk said:


> I was just talking to a friend about the 03 age group, the 2021 grads.  Most of the top girls have been recruited and can play anywhere and for any club/team next year.  These girls can play high school their senior year, they can play near home, have a life outside of soccer, and they will most likely still kill it on any team.   Or they can stick with their current team, hope that everyone on their team stays or doesn’t get replaced, and try to win whatever championship there is next year.  So many decisions to make right now.  Sucks to be a 2003, these girls have been thru so much change during their soccer years.  One more year of change and then they can be done, finally!


100% correct.  Club soccer is pretty much over for them.  Spring season gone, no ECNL playoffs.. perhaps just a showcase if it's possible to still put one together.  That leaves Fall season and that's it.  Assuming they are committed, what is there to play for at all in Spring?  Just trying to stay fit so when they show up to camp in the summer for their college teams they are not injured and ready to roll.  It is sad.  My DD is an 03 so it's really starting to hit home


----------



## Sandypk

Dubs said:


> 100% correct.  Club soccer is pretty much over for them.  Spring season gone, no ECNL playoffs.. perhaps just a showcase if it's possible to still put one together.  That leaves Fall season and that's it.  Assuming they are committed, what is there to play for at all in Spring?  Just trying to stay fit so when they show up to camp in the summer for their college teams they are not injured and ready to roll.  It is sad.  My DD is an 03 so it's really starting to hit home


I know a few who had official visits that were cancelled.  It was supposed to be an exciting time for our girls.
Hopefully, they will get to enjoy their senior year.


----------



## Dubs

Sandypk said:


> I know a few who had official visits that were cancelled.  It was supposed to be an exciting time for our girls.
> Hopefully, they will get to enjoy their senior year.


God I hope so.  This thing better not eat into Fall...


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> Oh wow!!!  Those SCS guys got their hands in so many things called soccer my head is spinning. I had no idea.  Good for them.  Talk about a monopoly.  You must stay here or no invite?  Make a few bucks on each transaction?  15%?  Force everyone to use their travel site too?


When you use the term “monopoly”, I think you mean to say you’re an idiot who has no idea what you’re talking about. Is Surf Cup the only youth soccer tournament? No? Then not a monopoly. Is Maverick the only negotiator of group hotel rates for companies? No? Then not a monopoly.

You’re seriously telling people they should throw away $500 so our daughters can play crap teams in LV, yet you’re whining about the group discount that Maverick gets you?


----------



## pokergod

Dos Equis said:


> I apologize ahead of time, my time in youth soccer is coming to an end, so I am through with suffering fools.
> 
> Pre-SCDSL, when ECNL was first formed, the "shit" teams left in CSL included Beach and Legends.  When they left CSL to help create the new SCDSL league, and accommodate and play a bunch of ECNL "B" teams, they brought a bunch of shit with them from CSL to fill out the brackets.  SCDSL was entirely made up of former CSL teams. So by your own logic, perhaps they simply wanted to be the cherry on top of a pile of their own shit.


Old CSL was terrific, flight one was the top flight and teams moved between levels, up and down, based on merit.  SCDL started when CSL wouldn't make any changes to support the DA schedule.  I think a contraction to youth sports, specifically expensive sports like youth soccer is about to take place.  It would make some sense to consolidate the leagues and travel for whenever this starts again.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> You see to be fond of the Wikipedia tactic.  When was the last time you showed something wrong there?


I've explained this to you 10 times now.  ANYBODY can post to Wikipedia.  It's not a credible source for anything.  When every article has "citation needed" half a dozen times, it's fairly simple.  Listen, I get it.  You used wiki as a credible source a couple of times and we made fun of you.  Relax... Obama once said we have 57 states and the White Sox play at Cominksy Field.  Shit happens.


----------



## Ellejustus




----------



## espola

EOTL said:


> When you use the term “monopoly”, I think you mean to say you’re an idiot who has no idea what you’re talking about. Is Surf Cup the only youth soccer tournament? No? Then not a monopoly. Is Maverick the only negotiator of group hotel rates for companies? No? Then not a monopoly.
> 
> You’re seriously telling people they should throw away $500 so our daughters can play crap teams in LV, yet you’re whining about the group discount that Maverick gets you?


Discount?


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> I've explained this to you 10 times now.  ANYBODY can post to Wikipedia.  It's not a credible source for anything.  When every article has "citation needed" half a dozen times, it's fairly simple.  Listen, I get it.  You used wiki as a credible source a couple of times and we made fun of you.  Relax... Obama once said we have 57 states and the White Sox play at Cominksy Field.  Shit happens.


So -- nothing, then?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

Tournaments like Surf Cup are going to get very expensive given that everyone will be hungry to pay these ridiculously expensive tournaments.  It’s sad to think that you are paying $300 to $500 a game for so many  random tournaments.    I hope coaches and managers get smarter about tournaments moving forward.  I highly doubt it.


----------



## espola

espola said:


> So -- nothing, then?


I propose a game -- go to the Wikipedia home page, click on Random Article (it's over near the top of the left-hand column), find something wrong with it, and we will together edit the article to correct the error.









						Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




My first random hit was here --





__





						Papal rescripts - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




What's wrong with that article?


----------



## pokergod

The Outlaw said:


> There's a legitimate argument in place that suggests California has already seen its wave of Covid-19.  That many, or most, of us were already exposed months ago and didn't know it.  And what exactly is "without any controls"?  Your "doubles every 3 days" was in New York.  That doesn't necessarily apply to the rest of us.


How long until it is like chicken pox in the old days when they set up play dates so we all could get it....


----------



## espola

pokergod said:


> How long until it is like chicken pox in the old days when they set up play dates so we all could get it....


There is a vaccine for chickenpox now --  









						Varicella vaccine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Having chickenpox as a child increases the likelihood of having shingles when older.  The vaccine reduces that risk of shingles (and there is also a specific vaccine for that)









						SHINGRIX for Healthcare Professionals
					

Learn more about SHINGRIX (Zoster Vaccine Recombinant, Adjuvanted) and find information for healthcare professionals. Find dosing details, administration tips, and more.




					gskpro.com


----------



## dreamz

Boy oh boy I wish I could share what I just found out! But I don’t want to be the bearer of terrible news to a few SoCal clubs. Yikes. There will be a few unhappy DOC’s scrambling for a new lie to sell their players as their ships sink. They will most likely try and keep DPL afloat but it won’t be tied to anything. 
Let’s put it this way until everyone starts hearing from their own clubs and posting the info.
DA gone. Both boys and girls.
The general info I got is.
ECNL just picked up a whole bunch of DA boys teams to make boys ECNL legit now. 6 month season. boys play HS again. Little travel and a national playoff.
On the girls side, ECNL got back the cream of the top and a few other clubs they didn’t have before but have boys ECNL now and were always on the outside looking in pre-DA (you may can figure that out).
There will be an ECNL RL2 division for the A teams of the top clubs and the A teams from the current bottom dwellers but no one is getting kicked out of ECNL, just demoted to a lower level.
So, high school is back for everyone. Boys won’t have much travel. ECNL boys becomes competitive. ECNL girls reigns supreme and outlasted the disaster of US Soccer DA. 
Shit about to get REAL.
I can’t wait for the sales pitches for those DOC’s that ended up with sand in their hands and then tryouts. Oh boy.


----------



## Ellejustus

dreamz said:


> Boy oh boy I wish I could share what I just found out! But I don’t want to be the bearer of terrible news to a few SoCal clubs. Yikes. There will be a few unhappy DOC’s scrambling for a new lie to sell their players as their ships sink. They will most likely try and keep DPL afloat but it won’t be tied to anything.
> Let’s put it this way until everyone starts hearing from their own clubs and posting the info.
> DA gone. Both boys and girls.
> The general info I got is.
> ECNL just picked up a whole bunch of DA boys teams to make boys ECNL legit now. 6 month season. boys play HS again. Little travel and a national playoff.
> On the girls side, ECNL got back the cream of the top and a few other clubs they didn’t have before but have boys ECNL now and were always on the outside looking in pre-DA (you may can figure that out).
> There will be an ECNL RL2 division for the A teams of the top clubs and the A teams from the current bottom dwellers but no one is getting kicked out of ECNL, just demoted to a lower level.
> So, high school is back for everyone. Boys won’t have much travel. ECNL boys becomes competitive. ECNL girls reigns supreme and outlasted the disaster of US Soccer DA.
> Shit about to get REAL.
> I can’t wait for the sales pitches for those DOC’s that ended up with sand in their hands and then tryouts. Oh boy.


If Dreamz is true with his news.....


----------



## Copa9

chiefs said:


> 39.5 million population in Calif-695 current deaths from Covid-19.  or .00001759


Mortality rate world wise is 6.22% (source WHO). Your numbers are off, percentage should be based on number infected not number in an artificial boarder area.


pokergod said:


> How long until it is like chicken pox in the old days when they set up play dates so we all could get it....





Hired Gun said:


> High School soccer will have relevance again, for the past couple of years it reminded me of when baseball had their strike and the minor league players played up.  Should be interesting...


Doubt it.


The Outlaw said:


> No, I'm saying it's ENTIRELY possible that 2,800+ people stayed home with flu like symptoms like they do every year.  How many times do you go to the hospital when you have the flu?





chiefs said:


> 39.5 million population in Calif-695 current deaths from Covid-19.  or .00001759


You don't figure the death rate based on total population, you base it on the number of people infected who die. Or you could use the total population of the United States to figure out the death rate in California, or why not use the total world population for that matter to figure out the death rate in California.


----------



## soccer4us

dreamz said:


> Boy oh boy I wish I could share what I just found out! But I don’t want to be the bearer of terrible news to a few SoCal clubs. Yikes. There will be a few unhappy DOC’s scrambling for a new lie to sell their players as their ships sink. They will most likely try and keep DPL afloat but it won’t be tied to anything.
> Let’s put it this way until everyone starts hearing from their own clubs and posting the info.
> DA gone. Both boys and girls.
> The general info I got is.
> ECNL just picked up a whole bunch of DA boys teams to make boys ECNL legit now. 6 month season. boys play HS again. Little travel and a national playoff.
> On the girls side, ECNL got back the cream of the top and a few other clubs they didn’t have before but have boys ECNL now and were always on the outside looking in pre-DA (you may can figure that out).
> There will be an ECNL RL2 division for the A teams of the top clubs and the A teams from the current bottom dwellers but no one is getting kicked out of ECNL, just demoted to a lower level.
> So, high school is back for everyone. Boys won’t have much travel. ECNL boys becomes competitive. ECNL girls reigns supreme and outlasted the disaster of US Soccer DA.
> Shit about to get REAL.
> I can’t wait for the sales pitches for those DOC’s that ended up with sand in their hands and then tryouts. Oh boy.


That was my guess in regards to girls ECNL 2nd league. No one kicked out but they could have a few tiers potentially. I guess my question is leagues will need to be regionalized still but maybe showcases are more tiered now like nationals?


----------



## timbuck

soccer4us said:


> That was my guess in regards to girls ECNL 2nd league. No one kicked out but they could have a few tiers potentially. I guess my question is leagues will need to be regionalized still but maybe showcases are more tiered now like nationals?


In the new world we will be living in, will anyone want to get on a plane and stay in a hotel for soccer?
I'm not a worrier -  But I'm going be to very, very selective going forward about air travel and crowded places.  For a while at least.


----------



## Copa9

dreamz said:


> Boy oh boy I wish I could share what I just found out! But I don’t want to be the bearer of terrible news to a few SoCal clubs. Yikes. There will be a few unhappy DOC’s scrambling for a new lie to sell their players as their ships sink. They will most likely try and keep DPL afloat but it won’t be tied to anything.
> Let’s put it this way until everyone starts hearing from their own clubs and posting the info.
> DA gone. Both boys and girls.
> The general info I got is.
> ECNL just picked up a whole bunch of DA boys teams to make boys ECNL legit now. 6 month season. boys play HS again. Little travel and a national playoff.
> On the girls side, ECNL got back the cream of the top and a few other clubs they didn’t have before but have boys ECNL now and were always on the outside looking in pre-DA (you may can figure that out).
> There will be an ECNL RL2 division for the A teams of the top clubs and the A teams from the current bottom dwellers but no one is getting kicked out of ECNL, just demoted to a lower level.
> So, high school is back for everyone. Boys won’t have much travel. ECNL boys becomes competitive. ECNL girls reigns supreme and outlasted the disaster of US Soccer DA.
> Shit about to get REAL.
> I can’t wait for the sales pitches for those DOC’s that ended up with sand in their hands and then tryouts. Oh boy.


I don't know a single player on dd DA team who wants to play high school.  I am sure there are areas of the country where the parents and players like the rah rah of high school soccer, good for them. Sort of the big fish in the little pond, stokes their egos for some sort of recognition. If that is what they want, go for it.


----------



## soccer4us

timbuck said:


> In the new world we will be living in, will anyone want to get on a plane and stay in a hotel for soccer?
> I'm not a worrier -  But I'm going to very, very selective going forward about air travel and crowded places.  For a while at least.


All good points but for the sake of keeping sane, the DA/ECNL talk helps lol 

It's more than possible no flying takes place until end of winter and spring events


----------



## Copa9

soccer4us said:


> That was my guess in regards to girls ECNL 2nd league. No one kicked out but they could have a few tiers potentially. I guess my question is leagues will need to be regionalized still but maybe showcases are more tiered now like nationals?


Maybe both DA and ECNL go away!  Wouldn't that be great!!


----------



## chiefs

Copa9 said:


> Mortality rate world wise is 6.22% (source WHO). Your numbers are off, percentage should be based on number infected not number in an artificial boarder area.
> 
> 
> Doubt it.
> 
> 
> You don't figure the death rate based on total population, you base it on the number of people infected who die. Or you could use the total population of the United States to figure out the death rate in California, or why not use the total world population for that matter to figure out the death rate in California.


 The death rate is different than population based rate.  The population based rate is used so a country doesn’t have a hysteria. Regardless of fear mongering, the population rate shows it’s not something more than what it’s made out to be so far.


----------



## Copa9

soccer4us said:


> All good points but for the sake of keeping sane, the DA/ECNL talk helps lol
> 
> It's more than possible no flying takes place until end of winter and spring events


Nope, no more showcases!  When we were in ECNL, championship games were on crap fields, terrible.  There is no point to have championship games. It is just bragging rights for clubs.  Does not benefit players at all.   Let them play locally, those who are good enough will be picked up and go on to play in college.


----------



## Threeyardsback

Isn’t there a stand alone forum topic or Corona Virus?   Why would people fowl up this thread with a completely unrelated topic?


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> ...you’re whining about the group discount that Maverick gets you?


It isn't a discount.  The rates are higher than the other hotels offer.

If it were a discount, you wouldn't have to require it as a condition for being allowed to play.


----------



## EOTL

That End of the Line fella was really dialed in early on the inevitable failure of GDA. 





__





						Play High School or Not?
					

I know two elite players that played high school together two years ago together and had the best time.  Both left high school last year to play in the DA.  One left the DA  and is playing high school again while the second one is still in the DA.  The one playing high school is laughing and...



					www.socalsoccer.com
				




Any final requests from the GDA Mafia before the final execution? @Simisoccerfan? @MarkM? @Kicker4Life? @coachsamy?  Maybe one last cigarette? Or can we dispense with the formalities and move straight to “I TOLD YOU SO.”


----------



## Desert Hound

I think this is the solution to dilution, etc. 

So GDA goes away. ECNL grabs a lot of those clubs. Now for instance is not the time to cut. 

- put standards in place
- if OVER the various age groups a club has if they cannot compete lets say in 3 yrs they lose ECNL status. 
- what that does is takes care of clubs NOW...but at the same time allows ECNL to move back to an ELITE league. 
- So over time they start to eliminate non performing clubs and do that until they get down to lets say 65 clubs or so. However just because at some point you are in the 65 membership doesn't mean that if the club stops performing you are safe. A Lack of performance over time still puts the spot at risk.


----------



## From the Spot

dreamz said:


> There will be an ECNL RL2 division for the A teams of the top clubs and the A teams from the current bottom dwellers but no one is getting kicked out of ECNL, just demoted to a lower level.


What does this mean, each ECNL club will have a top team and a RL team in each age group?


----------



## dreamz

From the Spot said:


> What does this mean, each ECNL club will have a top team and a RL team in each age group?


Not all of them. The top ones will have 2 teams in ECNL. One in the top division. The other in the RL. lower level teams will get 1 team. Existing may have 1 team in RL if they are bad in regular ECNL already (think DMCV, Breakers, clubs like that). Not everyone gets 2 teams.


----------



## From the Spot

dreamz said:


> Not all of them. The top ones will have 2 teams in ECNL. One in the top division. The other in the RL. lower level teams will get 1 team. Existing may have 1 team in RL if they are bad in regular ECNL already (think DMCV, Breakers, clubs like that). Not everyone gets 2 teams.


Thanks for clarifying this for me. Don't most current ECNL teams have RL already? Would the underperforming clubs lose their RL teams?


----------



## sirfootyalot

I wasn’t surprised when I was told last week of this DA termination as they’ve been floating the idea for quite sometime now, but I must say I was surprised of the lack of transparency from the federation to their membership clubs in the past few days. One DOC of the DA clubs I spoke still haven’t had any communication from the federation as of today. I’m amazed with the incompetency of the people in charge with this organization


----------



## dreamz

From the Spot said:


> Thanks for clarifying this for me. Don't most current ECNL teams have RL already? Would the underperforming clubs lose their RL teams?


I’m sure there are a ton of details to be hammered out. If I was on a lower level ECNL team or the B team of a lower level ECNL RL league, I’d be worried. But I haven’t heard those details. Again, I think that all has to be figured out once the dust settles on all of this.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> That End of the Line fella was really dialed in early on the inevitable failure of GDA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Play High School or Not?
> 
> 
> I know two elite players that played high school together two years ago together and had the best time.  Both left high school last year to play in the DA.  One left the DA  and is playing high school again while the second one is still in the DA.  The one playing high school is laughing and...
> 
> 
> 
> www.socalsoccer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any final requests from the GDA Mafia before the final execution? @Simisoccerfan? @MarkM? @Kicker4Life? @coachsamy?  Maybe one last cigarette? Or can we dispense with the formalities and move straight to “I TOLD YOU SO.”


As history shows, you were consistently on the attack.  Record also shows I never dispelled ECNL either.

Carry on...


----------



## espola

dad4 said:


> It isn't a discount.  The rates are higher than the other hotels offer.
> 
> If it were a discount, you wouldn't have to require it as a condition for being allowed to play.


It's an old trick - a locale bids for the right to host an event, provides free or deeply-discounted room rates for the deciders, and then makes it up in the rates charged the masses.  Comic-con in San Diego is an obvious example, but I also encountered the effect one year when the boys' team was doing well in National Cup so we looked into hotel rates in Albuquerque, where Western Regionals were to be held that year.  Teams were required to book through the local organizing committee, and the rates they offered were about 20% above the rates one could get over the internet with a credit card.  That someone would add another layer of profit is no surprise - just free enterprise.


----------



## espola

Desert Hound said:


> I think this is the solution to dilution, etc.
> 
> So GDA goes away. ECNL grabs a lot of those clubs. Now for instance is not the time to cut.
> 
> - put standards in place
> - if OVER the various age groups a club has if they cannot compete lets say in 3 yrs they lose ECNL status.
> - what that does is takes care of clubs NOW...but at the same time allows ECNL to move back to an ELITE league.
> - So over time they start to eliminate non performing clubs and do that until they get down to lets say 65 clubs or so. However just because at some point you are in the 65 membership doesn't mean that if the club stops performing you are safe. A Lack of performance over time still puts the spot at risk.


What is the criterion for "cannot compete"?  Who decides it?


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> As history shows, you were consistently on the attack.  Record also shows I never dispelled ECNL either.
> 
> Carry on...


It’s too late to hide in the crowd. You’ve been outed.    

I warned everyone for years why GDA was bound to fail - and did so with panache. Well, other than when I was busy stuffing @Simisoccerfan’s head in the toilet for kicks.


----------



## Surf Zombie

dreamz said:


> Not all of them. The top ones will have 2 teams in ECNL. One in the top division. The other in the RL. lower level teams will get 1 team. Existing may have 1 team in RL if they are bad in regular ECNL already (think DMCV, Breakers, clubs like that). Not everyone gets 2 teams.


Here in the north east division there are 15 clubs. Each club has an ECNL team and an ECNL regional team. Is that the nation wide roll out or are you hearing something different?


----------



## dad4

espola said:


> It's an old trick - a locale bids for the right to host an event, provides free or deeply-discounted room rates for the deciders, and then makes it up in the rates charged the masses.  Comic-con in San Diego is an obvious example, but I also encountered the effect one year when the boys' team was doing well in National Cup so we looked into hotel rates in Albuquerque, where Western Regionals were to be held that year.  Teams were required to book through the local organizing committee, and the rates they offered were about 20% above the rates one could get over the internet with a credit card.  That someone would add another layer of profit is no surprise - just free enterprise.


Free enterprise, courtesy of a non profit?

This sounds like it is  a step worse than comiccon.  Those excess fees are generated by the non profit, but then a slice goes to the board members.  It is a dodge around the tax law that governs nonprofits.

They route it through Maverick because they can't legally transfer the money without the shell.

Hard to imagine in soccer, I know.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Copa9 said:


> I don't know a single player on dd DA team who wants to play high school.  I am sure there are areas of the country where the parents and players like the rah rah of high school soccer, good for them. Sort of the big fish in the little pond, stokes their egos for some sort of recognition. If that is what they want, go for it.


My DA kid does and she’s a very serious, committed player. She knows it’s crappy soccer but wants to play with her friends and be involved with her school.


----------



## Sombitch

Dreamz is spot on.


----------



## socalsoccercoach

dreamz said:


> Your crystal ball looks pretty clear From where I’m sitting.
> 
> I could see some movement within ECNL moving some of the weaker ECNL clubs (LA Breakers, DMCV, Rebels) to either a ECNL 2 or ECNLRL. With Surf, Blues, Legends and Beach moving to ECNL (not confirmed but it’s pretty close to being finalized) there is no way DMCV, Breakers or Rebels can compete. LV Albion in Vegas is on the losing side of this deal along with Albion, City SC, Pats and most likely West Coast. Especially since West Coast dropped Boys ECNL. I don’t see them getting back in to ECNL. The unknown is RSC. They should get back in to ECNL but if SD Surf worked a deal for LA Surf to get a spot and Eagles are already in ECNL, that may not leave an opportunity for RSC.
> 
> I think by 4/15 this will all be clearer.





dreamz said:


> Not all of them. The top ones will have 2 teams in ECNL. One in the top division. The other in the RL. lower level teams will get 1 team. Existing may have 1 team in RL if they are bad in regular ECNL already (think DMCV, Breakers, clubs like that). Not everyone gets 2 teams.


Which current DA clubs are in a world of hurt do you think?


----------



## GT45

I am curious how ECNL would decide which clubs would be playing in the lower tier ECNL league as opposed to the top tier. What I mean is - say a club has a few stronger teams and a few weaker teams. Clubs are not always consistent across age groups. Of course some are obvious top tier clubs, and some are obvious bottom feeders. But the middle of the pack clubs are much harder to differentiate across the board (success of their different age groups vary significantly).


----------



## BigSoccer

Didn't Surf burn the ECNL bridge?_ Is Albion and LV Albion better than most ECNL Teams? Why did my font go italic_


----------



## espola

BigSoccer said:


> Didn't Surf burn the ECNL bridge?_ Is Albion and LV Albion better than most ECNL Teams? Why did my font go italic_


You hit control-I when you wanted shift-I.


----------



## dad4

GT45 said:


> I am curious how ECNL would decide which clubs would be playing in the lower tier ECNL league as opposed to the top tier. What I mean is - say a club has a few stronger teams and a few weaker teams. Clubs are not always consistent across age groups. Of course some are obvious top tier clubs, and some are obvious bottom feeders. But the middle of the pack clubs are much harder to differentiate across the board (success of their different age groups vary significantly).


I am hoping it is year by year.  Even the top 60 clubs would include a lot of mediocre teams if you have to include all 6 teams from every club.


----------



## socalsoccercoach

dad4 said:


> I am hoping it is year by year.  Even the top 60 clubs would include a lot of mediocre teams if you have to include all 6 teams from every club.


Surf is in on both and Boys and Girls ECNL that is the one lock I would perfect.


----------



## futboldad1

A truly top national league with pro / rel where clubs were replaced for poor performance would a good thing for soccer on this country, I want our ladies to keep winning world cups and inspiring our DDs......asking for a list of "bottom feeder" GDA teams is only going to get people naming the clubs they do not like......I work in an unglamorous "essential" industry where a large part of my job is crunching figures for ordering amounts, weights and percentages of mixes.....it will take me or any one else who wants to step up a half hour max to give the rankings for GDA based on actual standings........there is 5 age groups and 14 Southwest teams in each of those......I will try to do it in my lunch break if nobody else has done it by then.................


----------



## oh canada

Awful lot of detail timely dripping out from only one single person on this Board despite there being hundreds/thousands of people here involved in both ECNL and DA.


----------



## socalsoccercoach

oh canada said:


> Awful lot of detail timely dripping out from only one single person on this Board despite there being hundreds/thousands of people here involved in both ECNL and DA.





socalsoccercoach said:


> Surf is in on both and Boys and Girls ECNL that is the one lock I would perfect.


perdict* not perfect


----------



## Sombitch

It will all be cleared up by  tomorrow. Stay tuned


----------



## Soccerfan2

Sombitch said:


> It will all be cleared up by  tomorrow. Stay tuned


Tomorrow? Or Weds? Need to make sure my calendar is right.


----------



## Messi>CR7

dreamz said:


> There will be an ECNL RL2 division for the A teams of the top clubs and the A teams from the current bottom dwellers b


Did you mean to say there will be an ECNL RL2 division for the "B" teams of the top clubs?


----------



## Ellejustus

ECNL's new theme song.  "G D A hey,  G D A hey, hey hey Goodbye."  Thanks for nothing.........


----------



## Ellejustus

As we all wait for youth soccer to sort itself out today, enjoy 28:26 of some serious sports moments.  I love sports and mess it dearly.  I will never take my sports for granted ever again.  Go America and go Soccer!!!


----------



## Banana Hammock

silverback said:


> “if ECNL brings in no new DA teams, then SD Surf players will try out for Sharks & Rebels”
> 
> LOL


Sharks maybe, Rebels never


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

From the Spot said:


> What does this mean, each ECNL club will have a top team and a RL team in each age group?


So what's the difference between ECNL division 2 or RL compared to a flight 1/Premier Team?     Why would a parent want to pay top dollars to be on a Reserve ECNL team compared to a Flight 1 team


----------



## MakeAPlay

EOTL said:


> You get an F- in Business 101. If there are a “bunch of mini-monopolies”, this means there are no monopolies at all. Clubs still have tremendous incentive to provide value to their customers because there are so many other options. If Blues doesn’t float your boat for any reason, there are other ECNL clubs. If you don’t want want to pay what it costs to play for an ECNL club, go to any of the other multitude of clubs. If your kid isn’t good enough to play ECNL, also go to one of those clubs, or play on a lower team at a club that has ECNL.
> 
> An open system of promotion/relegation makes no financial sense for ECNL clubs. At most, you’ll see ECNL provide a (still closed) system of maybe two tiers but probably not even that on the girls side. Why?  If it can slay the US Soccer dragon without them, why would it screw up a system that works?
> 
> The successful business model of ECNL depends on the high quality of the member clubs. But even if they do go to two tiers, they still aren’t going to let any yahoo team with a 12-year old superstar into their league. You keep demanding access to things that cost a lot of money without having to pay for it and without doing the work to earn it.
> When are you going to figure out that ECNL does not care that your daughter’s team U12 team is really good?  They care only that member clubs are financially stable, which is necessary to ensure members can pay the substantial costs necessary to participate, and also that clubs can regularly field quality and committed teams at all age levels.
> 
> You also claim ECNL was created to extract money from the pockets of parents, which is just dumb. Really dumb. Just like virtually every single legitimate business in America, ECNL was created to provide a service or goods in exchange for compensation, and in a sustainable manner that allows the business to reap an appropriate profit. The ECNL/GDA battle is a perfect example of the market working. GDA was financially unsustainable, so it failed. ECNL and all the other SoCal youth soccer leagues that remain are financial sustainable and, go figure, they still exist. If ECNL becomes inefficient and stops proving good value for the market - as it did when it excluded too many SD clubs - rivals like GDA will again rise up to fill the gap. Maybe the next one won’t be as dumb as USSF.


I agree.  My kid got good value from the ECNL.  I recouped all of her club costs from U9 through U18 (U14-U18 ECNL) in her first year of college.  GDA was never necessary once ECNL was created.  Just another example of the hubris of US Soccer.

Good luck to everyone out there during this trying time.


----------



## sdb

GDA Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU14U15U16U17U18/U19San Diego Surf2.421441Legends 417525LA Galaxy536178Real So Cal5.2482102Beach Futbol Club6.6132639SC Blues6.6649113Albion SC7.25510511LA Galaxy San Diego8.210133114Pateadores9.21212787SC del Sol9.211312614LA Surf SC9.49911126Utah Royals FC - Arizona9.814118133OC Surf Soccer10.671413910Albion SC Las Vegas11.6810141412





futboldad1 said:


> A truly top national league with pro / rel where clubs were replaced for poor performance would a good thing for soccer on this country, I want our ladies to keep winning world cups and inspiring our DDs......asking for a list of "bottom feeder" GDA teams is only going to get people naming the clubs they do not like......I work in an unglamorous "essential" industry where a large part of my job is crunching figures for ordering amounts, weights and percentages of mixes.....it will take me or any one else who wants to step up a half hour max to give the rankings for GDA based on actual standings........there is 5 age groups and 14 Southwest teams in each of those......I will try to do it in my lunch break if nobody else has done it by then.................


----------



## Surf Zombie

sdb said:


> GDA Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU14U15U16U17U18/U19San Diego Surf2.421441Legends417525LA Galaxy536178Real So Cal5.2482102Beach Futbol Club6.6132639SC Blues6.6649113Albion SC7.25510511LA Galaxy San Diego8.210133114Pateadores9.21212787SC del Sol9.211312614LA Surf SC9.49911126Utah Royals FC - Arizona9.814118133OC Surf Soccer10.671413910Albion SC Las Vegas11.6810141412


This is great. Once the dust settles on which clubs got in and which didn't i'd love to see how much DA standings factored in, teams outside of So Cal included.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Copa9 said:


> I don't know a single player on dd DA team who wants to play high school.  I am sure there are areas of the country where the parents and players like the rah rah of high school soccer, good for them. Sort of the big fish in the little pond, stokes their egos for some sort of recognition. If that is what they want, go for it.


My player didn't play DA but she played ECNL and loved high school soccer.  She got to play with her friends one that she played AYSO with and she never would have gotten to do that without high school soccer.  Fast forward she just graduated college and is a pro now and she still is close friends with many more of those girls from her high school team than the "mercenaries" from her club team.

If this pandemic has taught us anything it is that life is too short and this whole soccer journey eventually comes to an end.  I am a firm believer in letting our daughters write their own stories.  Good luck to everyone and stay safe.


----------



## Sandypk

Surf Zombie said:


> This is great. Once the dust settles on which clubs got in and which didn't i'd love to see how much DA standings factored in, teams outside of So Cal included.


I doubt LA Galaxy or Real SoCal get ECNL, but the standings show they are top 4.  I was wondering where the LA Galaxy players will go?


----------



## Ellejustus

My high up buddy who gives me intel said recruiting will be insane and unlike anything we have witnessed.  Good luck to all my 2022 friends out their. I feel your pain and been there and lived it.  Be patient and be more patient.  Let all the dust settle.  What coach you see today might not be the coach next season.  Hard to follow the sage advice of coach first and then club second when one does not know who the coach will be.  Some much sorting out.......


----------



## MakeAPlay

pokergod said:


> Old CSL was terrific, flight one was the top flight and teams moved between levels, up and down, based on merit.  SCDL started when CSL wouldn't make any changes to support the DA schedule.  I think a contraction to youth sports, specifically expensive sports like youth soccer is about to take place.  It would make some sense to consolidate the leagues and travel for whenever this starts again.


That is incorrect.  DA did not exist on the girls side until very recently.  CSL wouldn't allow the 8 original SoCal ECNL member clubs to be guaranteed Premier level status and wouldn't allow them to play their CSL games by ECNL substitution rules.


----------



## Ellejustus

Sandypk said:


> I doubt LA Galaxy or Real SoCal get ECNL, but the standings show they are top 4.  I was wondering where the LA Galaxy players will go?


What about Pats?  West Coast?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sandypk said:


> I doubt LA Galaxy or Real SoCal get ECNL, but the standings show they are top 4.  I was wondering where the LA Galaxy players will go?


Real So Cal was an original founding member of the ECNL.


----------



## Sandypk

MakeAPlay said:


> Real So Cal was an original founding member of the ECNL.


True.  But I think they made some mistakes, just like Surf.  But we will see.


----------



## whatithink

sdb said:


> GDA Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU14U15U16U17U18/U19San Diego Surf2.421441Legends417525LA Galaxy536178Real So Cal5.2482102Beach Futbol Club6.6132639SC Blues6.6649113Albion SC7.25510511LA Galaxy San Diego8.210133114Pateadores9.21212787SC del Sol9.211312614LA Surf SC9.49911126Utah Royals FC - Arizona9.814118133OC Surf Soccer10.671413910Albion SC Las Vegas11.6810141412


only issue with PPG in an incomplete season is it doesn't allow for the relative schedules, so a team at the bottom may have played the top half twice but the bottom half only once etc. in their league. It's a great starting point though and I do think ECNL will also look at geographic placement. So a club that "should" get in may not if they are on top of an existing member club ... all conjecture at the end of the day.


----------



## Ellejustus

Well, I just got an email saying that Strikers have a working partnership with LA Soccer Club.


----------



## Sandypk

whatithink said:


> only issue with PPG in an incomplete season is it doesn't allow for the relative schedules, so a team at the bottom may have played the top half twice but the bottom half only once etc. in their league. It's a great starting point though and I do think ECNL will also look at geographic placement. So a club that "should" get in may not if they are on top of an existing member club ... all conjecture at the end of the day.


I agree.  And the U18/19 shouldn’t factor in.  They are leaving or most were youngers to fill rosters.  The U17’s and younger will still be around next year and even stronger with recruitment.


----------



## sdb

Most (not all) teams have played 15+ games at this point, so everyone has played at least once.


----------



## sdb

With no U18/U19


GDA Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU14U15U16U17San Diego Surf2.752144Legends 3.751752LA Galaxy4.253617SC Blues56491Real So Cal648210Beach Futbol Club613263Albion SC6.2555105SC del Sol8113126LA Galaxy San Diego9.251013311Pateadores9.75121278LA Surf SC10.25991112OC Surf Soccer10.75714139Utah Royals FC - Arizona11.51411813Albion SC Las Vegas11.58101414


----------



## Kicker4Life

sdb said:


> Most (not all) teams have played 15+ games at this point, so everyone has played at least once.


Would be interesting to see how the ranking look if we factor in the last 2 full DA seasons.  Not sure if you have the time to do that just to “scratch and itch”. I honestly don’t think it changes too much.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> That is incorrect.  DA did not exist on the girls side until very recently.  CSL wouldn't allow the 8 original SoCal ECNL member clubs to be guaranteed Premier level status and wouldn't allow them to play their CSL games by ECNL substitution rules.


CSL certainly had it's problems (and politics) but why would a true promotion/relegation system guarantee any club premier status for all of it's age groups? That would allow bad or abusive coaches to hide in the system and take power away from parents (the consumers). Closed marketplaces are bad for consumers.


----------



## sdb

The ECNL NW conference has 16 clubs. In the ECNL SW there are 12. ECNL could drop the 2 worst performing clubs, add 6 of the top 7 in the GDA SW (Blues already has ENCL) and you'd have a strong 16 team SW conference that wouldn't have to have any significant travel.


----------



## Sandypk

Kicker4Life said:


> Would be interesting to see how the ranking look if we factor in the last 2 full DA seasons.  Not sure if you have the time to do that just to “scratch and itch”. I honestly don’t think it changes too much.


It’s great to see some stats again.  Starting to bring back memories from the old forums.  
I miss Casper’s write ups, too.  Those were always fun to read and his perspective was pretty good.


----------



## sdb

Kicker4Life said:


> Would be interesting to see how the ranking look if we factor in the last 2 full DA seasons.  Not sure if you have the time to do that just to “scratch and itch”. I honestly don’t think it changes too much.


I can take a look later today post conf calls.


----------



## htk

sdb said:


> Most (not all) teams have played 15+ games at this point, so everyone has played at least once.


Not true.


----------



## sdb

Kicker4Life said:


> Would be interesting to see how the ranking look if we factor in the last 2 full DA seasons.  Not sure if you have the time to do that just to “scratch and itch”. I honestly don’t think it changes too much.


Here's what it looks like adding 2018-2019 for 3 age groups. I couldn't include U14 because it looked like I would have to create the table myself. Also Albion LV wasn't in the league, Eagles was.


San Diego Surf2.43Legends 3.29LA Galaxy5.57SC Blues6.57Real So Cal5.71Beach Futbol Club6.00Albion SC9.57SC del Sol7.71LA Galaxy San Diego7.14Pateadores9.29LA Surf SC10.14OC Surf Soccer10.00Utah Royals FC - Arizona10.00Albion SC Las VegasDNP in 2018-1019


----------



## sdb

htk said:


> Not true.


Hence the "most"... Feel free to throw up your own table.


----------



## htk

sdb said:


> Hence the "most"... Feel free to throw up your own table.


I was referring to your “so everyone has played at least once” comment.  That part of your statement is not true. Off the top of my head, I can think of 4 SW clubs that haven’t played each other at all this year. 
No need to throw up my own table, because I have a feeling that the decision regarding who gets ECNL has to do with much more than incomplete DA standings.


----------



## chiefs

sdb said:


> Most (not all) teams have played 15+ games at this point, so everyone has played at least once.


You would think, but Beach hasn't played Legends or Surf.


----------



## Copa9

sdb said:


> GDA Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU14U15U16U17U18/U19San Diego Surf2.421441Legends417525LA Galaxy536178Real So Cal5.2482102Beach Futbol Club6.6132639SC Blues6.6649113Albion SC7.25510511LA Galaxy San Diego8.210133114Pateadores9.21212787SC del Sol9.211312614LA Surf SC9.49911126Utah Royals FC - Arizona9.814118133OC Surf Soccer10.671413910Albion SC Las Vegas11.6810141412


A better measure would be to look at the last 2-3 years, not on a current half season with some teams playing 14 games others only 10, also look at who they have played.


----------



## sdb

htk said:


> I was referring to your “so everyone has played at least once” comment.  That part of your statement is not true. Off the top of my head, I can think of 4 SW clubs that haven’t played each other at all this year.
> No need to throw up my own table, because I have a feeling that the decision regarding who gets ECNL has to do with much more than incomplete DA standings.


Got it, apologies for the mistake. I think you're right that more will go or has gone into the decisions.


----------



## jpeter

What we know about DA








						What we know about the DA | Club Soccer | Youth Soccer
					

There might be some truth to those DA rumors you’ve been hearing. TopDrawerSoccer spells out all the information we’ve heard over the last week about the move.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com
				




"We have a strong feeling the Girls DA will be eliminated not only due to the pandemic but also other factors that have played part over the season,” one club director wrote in an email to parents that TopDrawerSoccer obtained last week. “The Boys DA has also been brought into question due to the financial commitment that the US Soccer Federation has set forth and a decision will be made over the next few days on whether the Boys DA is to continue to operate as usual or a change will be made.”

Even with all of this evidence, nothing seems final. Everyone that TopDrawerSoccer spoke with over the weekend used the term “seem,” which suggests that U.S. Soccer has not decided and is not sure. Or academies are being kept in the dark about what has actually been decided.

With the uncertainty, many club directors have begun reaching out to other leagues (ECNL, Boys ECNL, NPL, etc.) to establish a plan in case U.S. Soccer’s leagues do fold and they need a back-up plan for 2020/2021. ECNL’s President Christian Lavers told TopDrawerSoccer last month that he felt like the ECNL was close to full for the 2020/2021 season, which could leave a number of storied clubs in the cold"

The dilemma now is if they have eliminate girls and not boys looks really bad for fair play & lawsuits. 

LA school board announced yesterday that schools will be closed through summer so all those school facilities may not be available for practices.   Let's see what the governor has to say noon about reopening California I think this is going to be key


----------



## SoCal GK mom

Sandypk said:


> I doubt LA Galaxy or Real SoCal get ECNL, but the standings show they are top 4.  I was wondering where the LA Galaxy players will go?


I bet the LA Galaxy DA peeps are regretting throwing the baby out with the bathwater when they ended their licensing agreement with LAG South Bay. Those DA players will be left to fend for themselves.


----------



## Surf Zombie

jpeter said:


> What we know about DA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we know about the DA | Club Soccer | Youth Soccer
> 
> 
> There might be some truth to those DA rumors you’ve been hearing. TopDrawerSoccer spells out all the information we’ve heard over the last week about the move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.topdrawersoccer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We have a strong feeling the Girls DA will be eliminated not only due to the pandemic but also other factors that have played part over the season,” one club director wrote in an email to parents that TopDrawerSoccer obtained last week. “The Boys DA has also been brought into question due to the financial commitment that the US Soccer Federation has set forth and a decision will be made over the next few days on whether the Boys DA is to continue to operate as usual or a change will be made.”
> 
> Even with all of this evidence, nothing seems final. Everyone that TopDrawerSoccer spoke with over the weekend used the term “seem,” which suggests that U.S. Soccer has not decided and is not sure. Or academies are being kept in the dark about what has actually been decided.
> 
> With the uncertainty, many club directors have begun reaching out to other leagues (ECNL, Boys ECNL, NPL, etc.) to establish a plan in case U.S. Soccer’s leagues do fold and they need a back-up plan for 2020/2021. ECNL’s President Christian Lavers told TopDrawerSoccer last month that he felt like the ECNL was close to full for the 2020/2021 season, which could leave a number of storied clubs in the cold"
> 
> The dilemma now is if they have eliminate girls and not boys looks really bad for fair play & lawsuits.
> 
> LA school board announced yesterday that schools will be closed through summer so all those school facilities may not be available for practices.   Let's see what the governor has to say noon about reopening California I think this is going to be key


This is what jumped out at me "Or academies are being kept in the dark about what has actually been decided."


----------



## futboldad1

sdb said:


> Got it, apologies for the mistake. I think you're right that more will go or has gone into the decisions.


The info you posted is great, thank you! Could you do the same for the SW ECNL standing....7 teams per club so it's a bit more work......if not will get to it on my coffee break.......


----------



## sdb

Copa9 said:


> A better measure would be to look at the last 2-3 years, not on a current half season with some teams playing 14 games others only 10, also look at who they have played.


I took a quick look at the regular season schedule for this year and Beach has played 13 games (although no Legends or Surf based on another poster), SD Surf has played 14 in some age groups, and everyone else appears to have played at least 15. I also added in the past year above to get to 1.5 seasons in total, roughly. There are also playoffs and this year's DA cup that aren't included. Anyway, as stated above, none of this probably matters anyway.


----------



## Copa9

sdb said:


> Hence the "most"... Feel free to throw up your own table.


This season, one team has played only 13 games, another has played 18, with the rest spread out between 14- 17.  Better to use the last two complete seasons to get a better picture.  Also, if you put the southwest conference head to head against other conferences and who they have played, the southwest is one of the top, if not the top conference.


----------



## Ellejustus

Surf Zombie said:


> This is what jumped out at me "Or academies are being kept in the dark about what has actually been decided."


Darkness has a way of leaving everyone in the dark.  Were all in this together.  Clubs, coaches, parents and players it looks like to me.


----------



## futboldad1

Copa9 said:


> This season, one team has played only 13 games, another has played 18, with the rest spread out between 14- 17.  Better to use the last two complete seasons to get a better picture.  Also, if you put the southwest conference head to head against other conferences and who they have played, the southwest is one of the top, if not the top conference.


But we are talking about the SW in the SW so that is completely irrelevant what conference is top......plus using more than the current season excludes two current teams....sdb also used average points per game so total games is also irrelevant......this season is a big enough sample size as it 60-70 game per club against other DA opposition.......for instance no surprises in the top 5 or bottom 5


----------



## socalsoccercoach

I do hear ECNL doing some calls amongst their board members and conference reps so should have some idea how things are shaking out soon.


----------



## chiefs

Surf Zombie said:


> This is what jumped out at me "Or academies are being kept in the dark about what has actually been decided."


Smell of Lawsuits flying out the window, when i read that statement....


----------



## Surf Zombie

socalsoccercoach said:


> I do hear ECNL doing some calls amongst their board members and conference reps so should have some idea how things are shaking out soon.


There was a conference call yesterday between all the North East Conference GDA clubs and none of them have gotten any clarity from USSF about what is going on.  Being completely kept in the dark.  I don't think any of the NE GDA clubs are getting ECNL spots.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sandypk said:


> True.  But I think they made some mistakes, just like Surf.  But we will see.


Surf will get in.  Real So Cal 95% will get in.  Beach and Legends are a 75/25 in my opinion.  Beach fills a need and is more likely to get some love.  Legends is still in Arsenal's way and now that the the script has flipped again it will be interesting to see how that works out.  Arsenal remained loyal and will definitely have something to say about whether Legends gets in or not IMHO.


----------



## Copa9

Ellejustus said:


> Darkness has a way of leaving everyone in the dark.  Were all in this together.  Clubs, coaches, parents and players it looks like to me.


If this comes to pass, I am not sure I will support US soccer or  ECNL .  I have been a part of ECNL in the past, they really did nothing to develop players.  It has always been the players themselves, their trainers and their coaches that develop them.


SoCal GK mom said:


> But we are talking about the SW in the SW so that is completely irrelevant what conference is top......plus using more than the current season excludes two current teams....sdb also used average points per game so total games is also irrelevant......this season is a big enough sample size as it 60-70 game per club against other DA opposition.......for instance no surprises in the top 5 or bottom 5


If you believe the first half of an incomplete season is the determining factor of final placement, either you have never played soccer or any other sport for that matter.


----------



## soccer4us

socalsoccercoach said:


> I do hear ECNL doing some calls amongst their board members and conference reps so should have some idea how things are shaking out soon.


I think this is an important point. When new clubs join ECNL, the main few clubs in that region have some sort of a say. Not the final call of course but it's a discussion. Don't overlook that fact in terms of who gets in. For so cal I'd imagine LAFC and Blues could have a say in who gets in to see degree. Lavers will be aware of clear bias in discussions but talks will take place at least.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Surf Zombie said:


> There was a conference call yesterday between all the North East Conference GDA clubs and none of them have gotten any clarity from USSF about what is going on.  Being completely kept in the dark.  I don't think any of the NE GDA clubs are getting ECNL spots.


That is US Soccer being US Soccer.  They have got to be the shadiest sports federation in the US.  By FIFA standards though they aren't half bad.


----------



## Son

The DA website already has the PPG standings for each age group.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Copa9 said:


> If this comes to pass, I am not sure I will support US soccer or  ECNL .  I have been a part of ECNL in the past, they really did nothing to develop players.  It has always been the players themselves, their trainers and their coaches that develop them.
> 
> If you believe the first half of an incomplete season is the determining factor of final placement, either you have never played soccer or any other sport for that matter.


It was naive of you to ever think that a league would develop players.  It has always been about the player, the player's family, the coaches, the team and then the club.  A league is just a platform.  I will say that when my player played in the ECNL she got to play with and against most of the best players and teams in the country in her age group.  That developed her into the player she became in college.

Development is a process.  Every brick that is laid in that process has another brick that is uses it as it's foundation.  Talent aggregation aids in this process at the elite level and that is undeniable.


----------



## Soccer43

sdb said:


> Most (not all) teams have played 15+ games at this point, so everyone has played at least once.


As you said, some teams have not played other teams even though they are halfway through their season and having played some of those games would definitely impact these standings for some clubs


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ellejustus said:


> Darkness has a way of leaving everyone in the dark.  Were all in this together.  Clubs, coaches, parents and players it looks like to me.


They only clue us in at the last second.  When your radar is jammed is when you should expect an attack....


----------



## Ellejustus




----------



## soccer4us

MakeAPlay said:


> That is US Soccer being US Soccer.  They have got to be the shadiest sports federation in the US.  By FIFA standards though they aren't half bad.


US soccer could care less what happens to a club. Sad but true. All they ever cared about was creating the next Mia or Alex. It shouldn't be hard to care about both but they've made more mistakes than a 5 year old riding a bike with 2 wheels for the first time except there 50 year olds doing this! I'm kind of happy they won't be part of running youth leagues anymore. Let US club soccer be in charge of that.


----------



## lafalafa

SoCal GK mom said:


> I bet the LA Galaxy DA peeps are regretting throwing the baby out with the bathwater when they ended their licensing agreement with LAG South Bay. Those DA players will be left to fend for themselves.


From that article posted:

ECNL’s President Christian Lavers told TopDrawerSoccer last month that he felt like the ECNL was close to full for the 2020/2021 season, which could leave a number of storied clubs in the cold"

Along with Beach, Surf, Legend's, RSC, and some others.   DPL for them?


----------



## futboldad1

GDA AND ECNL 2020 Standings Per Club by PPGGDA Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU14U15U16U17U18/U19San Diego Surf2.421441Legends417525LA Galaxy536178Real So Cal5.2482102Beach Futbol Club6.6132639SC Blues6.6649113Albion SC7.25510511LA Galaxy San Diego8.210133114Pateadores9.21212787SC del Sol9.211312614LA Surf SC9.49911126Utah Royals FC - Arizona9.814118133OC Surf Soccer10.671413910Albion SC Las Vegas11.6810141412ECNL Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU13U14U15U16U17U18U18 CompLAFC Slammers2.42111228So Cal Blues SC3.73684311Slammers FC4.663103163LA Breakers FC6.35868494Heat FC6.3144710117Strikers FC6.6117357310Arizona Arsenal SC7.1911126642Phoenix Rising FC7.379221212No teamRebels SC7.6821110589Eagles SC7.64105121156Arsenal FC8.9125999711DMCV Sharks9.010127118105


----------



## soccer4us

lafalafa said:


> From that article posted:
> 
> ECNL’s President Christian Lavers told TopDrawerSoccer last month that he felt like the ECNL was close to full for the 2020/2021 season, which could leave a number of storied clubs in the cold"
> 
> Along with Beach, Surf, Legend's, and some others.   DPL for them?


Well he said assuming DA was. not folding I'm sure....


----------



## futboldad1

@Copa9 A few other dads I know on this forum would laugh at your silly jab that I haven't played sports before....but really, your posts add very little value, we are providing statistics and you still argue......


----------



## Ellejustus

futboldad1 said:


> @Copa9 A few other dads I know on this forum would laugh at your silly jab that I haven't played sports before....but really, your posts add very little value, we are providing statistics and you still argue......


Hahahahaha.  Remember them glory days bro?  Stats are good right about now.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Damn, been off the site for the past few days.  What a cluster.  Glad my dd is already in college.  Might as well get rid of ECNL and SCDSL and bring back the good old days of CSL when Premier ruled the land!


----------



## dad4

So, ECNL is suddenly full, when 2 months ago they were granting double slots to attract DA teams?

I am kind of insulted that Lavers thinks people would believe a garbage argument like that.

How about, “Our member clubs don’t like to have competition.  Now that DA is gone, we can go back to limiting competition by restricting ECNL access.”


----------



## Ellejustus

Simisoccerfan said:


> Damn, been off the site for the past few days.  What a cluster.  Glad my dd is already in college.  Might as well get rid of ECNL and SCDSL and bring back the good old days of CSL when Premier ruled the land!


Welcome back.  HS Soccer is back too


----------



## Surf Zombie

Using the Soccer Wire top 100, here are the non-ECNL clubs in the top 40.  

1. Top Hat (GA)
5. FC Dallas (TX)
6. Surf
8. Legends
9. Beach
10. Earthquakes
16. FC Virginia (VA)
22. Real So Cal
25. NEFC (MA)
26. Sporting Blue Valley (KS)
28. Cincinnati Development Academy (OH)
29. Lone Star (TX)
32.South Shore Select (MA)
35. LA Galaxy
37. Nationals (MI)
39. Charlotte Soccer Academy (NC)

I'm on a long, boring conference call.  Anyone want to take a crack at who gets in?  Bonus points if you come up with a club from outside of the top 40 who gets admitted.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Ellejustus said:


> Welcome back.  HS Soccer is back too


There are very few HS that have enough talent to really make HS more that a fun social event.


----------



## Ellejustus

*U.S. Soccer's role in youth soccer will change dramatically. For better or worse?*

by Mike Woitalla @MikeWoitalla, 88 minutes ago
The future of the Girls Development Academy was already in doubt, pre-coronavirus, because of the defections of major clubs to the ECNL. Now the Boys DA is on very shaky ground.
As of Tuesday, April 14, U.S. Soccer had yet to cancel the remainder of the 2019-20 Development Academy season. The pandemic may have created too much uncertainty to expect U.S. Soccer to promptly detail its long-term plans, but the vacuum of communication from U.S. Soccer led club directors to speculate that the Federation could be pulling the plug on both the Girls and Boys Development Academy programs.
Club directors on the boys side -- not including MLS clubs -- started extensive discussions among themselves aimed at coming up with alternatives to a USSF-operated DA. For some, the Boys ECNL presented the best option. Unclear for all is how U.S. Soccer envisions its future involvement in youth soccer, which increased significantly on the boys side with the DA's launch in 2007, and with the Girls DA launch in 2017.
The coronavirus interruption had already guaranteed that youth soccer would change in the USA and that the Development Academy could not continue in its current form.
U.S. Soccer budgeted $9.4 million for the DA but it will take an economic blow forcing it to reassess that expenditure and all others. Families, if it's even an option for them within the new economic realities, will reconsider spending thousands of dollars on their children's soccer. Even within the more optimistic predictions of when we can be mobile again, will parents sign up their children for teams that require frequent air travel?
Youth soccer will be different, but it could also be better. With this crisis comes the opportunity to reboot American youth soccer, and a chance for U.S. Soccer to regain the trust of its disillusioned membership. The path would include:
*1. U.S. Soccer retreats from DA*
As I wrote in January, U.S. Soccer started the Boys DA in 2007 with good intentions but the time had come for the USSF to retreat to focusing on its youth national team program and expanding its scouting network -- rather than micromanaging how the nation's elite clubs run their soccer. As the years went on after the 2007 launch, U.S. Soccer ramped up its regulations and restrictions. The one-size-fits-all approach is ill-suited for a nation as geographically and demographically diverse as the USA. And there's been enough improvement in American soccer that the Federation should trust the clubs, leagues and coaches. By leaving the DA, U.S. Soccer would remove itself from the youth turf war and take a first step toward repairing its relationship with the other parts of its membership that represent the vast majority of America's youth players.
*2. Support and aid in the transition*
For some clubs, the dissolving of the DA may come as a relief, for others it could be a tough blow. U.S. Soccer needs to get all of the youth soccer governing bodies and MLS and USL representation into the same room (or Zoom) to start working together on navigating the new era in youth soccer. Instead of telling clubs and membership how it's going to be, ask them how they think it should be. Even if there's not a consensus, by no longer running the DA, U.S. Soccer can start facilitating instead of dictating.
*3. Look for solutions from within*
I would never be against looking abroad for ideas, whether it's soccer or anything else. But we've gone too far in trying to imitate countries with which we have so little in common -- while ignoring our own strengths. We have in the USA accomplished, intelligent and dedicated soccer people who have not been asked by U.S. Soccer for their advice or insight. I also have a long list of DOCs of DA clubs with an impressive history of success who haven't been asked for input in U.S. Soccer decision-making. There may be imperfections in the history of American soccer's rise, but to ignore those who made it happen is to waste important resources.
*4. Connect with college soccer*
American soccer's major leap forward in the 1990s came thanks much to coaches from the college ranks. Now, it'd be difficult to find a college coach who believes U.S. Soccer has any respect for the college game. Whether or not college soccer can produce national team players is not the point. College soccer continues to have a major influence on the youth game. Its ranks include some of the USA's most experienced coaches with a history of guiding various generations of young American players. That the pandemic will have a profound impact on the college game is all the more reason for U.S. Soccer to include college coaches in the process of navigating the future course. It would be mutually beneficial for U.S. Soccer to reconnect with college soccer.
*5. Apologize to high school soccer and embrace it*
One of the stupidest, most disrespectful and nonsensical moves U.S. Soccer ever made was demonizing high school soccer as a player development detriment. The Federation can make no plausible defense of its attitude toward the high school soccer because it cannot point to any significant progress that the American game has made thanks to in 2012 banning Boys DA players from high school ball -- instead of leaving that decision to the players and clubs. The likes of Christian Pulisic choose not to play high school soccer because a different pathway is obvious to them. Thousands of other players didn't play high school soccer because U.S. Soccer forced their hand and they were denied of a great experience. And isn't it a development truism that playing with and against older players is beneficial? So way deny a DA freshman that chance?
Common for lower-income kids who can't afford club soccer, such as in the Latino community, is to play high school soccer and adult Latin league ball, neither of which U.S. Soccer regularly scouts. A post COVID-19 era would allow mainstream soccer's best to play high school, which could help the marginalized players get the attention of college and even national team scouts. While everybody lamented pay-to-play youth soccer, the Federation disparaged the biggest cost-free youth soccer we have instead of helping it improve. Now U.S. Soccer has a chance to change its attitude when it's more important that ever.


----------



## Ellejustus

Con.......

*6. Embrace United Soccer Coaches*
The United Soccer Coaches (previously known as the NSCAA) -- the world's largest coaching organization -- continues to be the most unifying soccer organization in the USA. Anyone attending its convention can attest to that. How has it been treated by U.S. Soccer? It stopped recognizing United Soccer Coaches' diplomas, yet when U.S. Soccer couldn't staff its own coaching courses it asked for the United Soccer Coaches' help. The increased travel that U.S. Soccer's higher-level license courses require is even more problematic now. U.S. Soccer should collaborate with the coaching education of United Soccer Coaches, US Youth Soccer, U.S. Club Soccer and AYSO. Last time I checked, they're all decent, similar and none have a magic formula that set it above another.
*7. Regionalize youth soccer*
Thanks to the DA rules, we have in the USA clubs that travel hundreds of miles to play teams that aren't as competitive as a neighboring team that plays with a different badge. In fact, the original plan for the DA wasn't to create a national league, but to help clubs around the country improve their training environment. We need to go back to that.
U.S. Soccer should aid clubs without dictating to them, and encourage localized soccer. If you have an incredibly talented U-12 team that can't find competitive U-12 games, play in a U-14 league. If your U-18s are so good they win every game, enter them in an adult league if a good one is available. To its credit, U.S. Soccer never went as far as U.S. Youth Soccer or the ECNL on youth national championships for the younger age groups -- but it does create significant travel expenses with showcases that require cross-country flights. And the DA has long-distance travel for regular-season games combined with a sub limit that sends kids on costly trips for limited minutes of action.
The cost-saving by regionalizing play is more important than ever as clubs and parents face the economic fall-out from the pandemic. However it unfolds, decreasing national championships and national showcases for so many age groups at all levels of youth soccer, not just the DA, will be a silver lining to the crisis.
*8. Let the pros take the lead*
U.S. Soccer's attempt to appease MLS clubs unhappy with the DA only led to discontent from all quarters. In the new era, MLS and USL clubs can take the lead by creating one competition, at U-16 or U-17. That's the age at which they need to make a decision on signing young players. Their older youth players (pros or still on academy contracts) should be playing with reserve teams. MLS needs to finally abolish territorial rights and MLS clubs can scour the nation for the players they feel confident in investing in. The Boys DA had already reached a point at which the amateur DA clubs were ready to forge a path without U.S. Soccer trying to balance their needs with MLS's. For all the other age groups, MLS clubs can work with local clubs -- regardless of what organization the players are registered with. Farther down the road, U.S. Soccer can consider hosting regional championships that invite the best clubs no matter who they're affiliated with. More importantly, U.S. Soccer should redirect resources to expanding talent ID centers around the nation and scouting players regardless of affiliation.


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> Surf will get in.  Real So Cal 95% will get in.  Beach and Legends are a 75/25 in my opinion.  Beach fills a need and is more likely to get some love.  Legends is still in Arsenal's way and now that the the script has flipped again it will be interesting to see how that works out.  Arsenal remained loyal and will definitely have something to say about whether Legends gets in or not IMHO.


I would normally agree with this assessment, except participation in the boys ECNL likely swings in favor of Beach and Legends.  I would bet 90% for Beach and 80% for Legends (lower only because of the Arsenal input).  Surf and RSC are not locks -- depends on how they handled their exit from ECNL. As you said, ECNL rewards loyalty.  

I expect most other Socal clubs are going to be left out.  Would not be surprised if they add another AZ (Tucson) club.

No more than 5 clubs will be added to SW ECNL if this goes down, my bet would be 4.  Just a prediction.


----------



## Dubs

dreamz said:


> The general info I got is.
> ECNL just picked up a whole bunch of DA boys teams





Copa9 said:


> If this comes to pass, I am not sure I will support US soccer or  ECNL .  I have been a part of ECNL in the past, they really did nothing to develop players.  It has always been the players themselves, their trainers and their coaches that develop them.
> 
> If you believe the first half of an incomplete season is the determining factor of final placement, either you have never played soccer or any other sport for that matter.


Why would you ever believe it's a league's job to develop players?  It's always the club/coach that is responsible for this.  The league is nothing more than a platform.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Copa9 said:


> I don't know a single player on dd DA team who wants to play high school.  I am sure there are areas of the country where the parents and players like the rah rah of high school soccer, good for them. Sort of the big fish in the little pond, stokes their egos for some sort of recognition. If that is what they want, go for it.


Yeah... DA players are too good for high school ball.  I wouldn't be caught dead posting a facebook photo of my kid wearing her school colors.


----------



## Sandypk

Surf Zombie said:


> Using the Soccer Wire top 100, here are the non-ECNL clubs in the top 40.
> 
> 1. Top Hat (GA)
> 5. FC Dallas (TX)
> 6. Surf
> 8. Legends
> 9. Beach
> 10. Earthquakes
> 16. FC Virginia (VA)
> 22. Real So Cal
> 25. NEFC (MA)
> 26. Sporting Blue Valley (KS)
> 28. Cincinnati Development Academy (OH)
> 29. Lone Star (TX)
> 32.South Shore Select (MA)
> 35. LA Galaxy
> 37. Nationals (MI)
> 39. Charlotte Soccer Academy (NC)
> 
> I'm on a long, boring conference call.  Anyone want to take a crack at who gets in?  Bonus points if you come up with a club from outside of the top 40 who gets admitted.


West Coast?


----------



## silverback

Realistically I think it would be hard to see a club declining an invite to ECNL (or rejoin) if DA is no more, but I wonder if in So Cal the DA clubs will stick together in a show of solidarity. The clubs left out would surely be selling this.


----------



## espola

Dubs said:


> Why would you ever believe it's a league's job to develop players?  It's always the club/coach that is responsible for this.  The league is nothing more than a platform.


When a league declares player development as one of its objectives (and some even put it in the league name) one might expect it to perform that way.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

The names will change but nothing else will. This will just create an opportunity for someone else to make money selling the soccer dream to parents.  I also predict the while travel costs will drop you won’t see club fees decrease.  In fact this will likely allow the elite clubs with access to the top level to raise their fees.  Unfortunately it is always about the money.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

espola said:


> When a league declares player development as one of its objectives (and some even put it in the league name) one might expect it to perform that way.


Like SCDSL does?


----------



## jpeter

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... DA players are too good for high school ball.  I wouldn't be caught dead posting a facebook photo of my kid wearing her school colors.


Too good,  that's a good one.

There were socal national team players both girls and boys that played HS this past season and where proud to represent.


----------



## Copa9

MakeAPlay said:


> Surf will get in.  Real So Cal 95% will get in.  Beach and Legends are a 75/25 in my opinion.  Beach fills a need and is more likely to get some love.  Legends is still in Arsenal's way and now that the the script has flipped again it will be interesting to see how that works out.  Arsenal remained loyal and will definitely have something to say about whether Legends gets in or not IMHO.
> [/Q





The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... DA players are too good for high school ball.  I wouldn't be caught dead posting a facebook photo of my kid wearing her school colors.


Several players on dd DA players play other sports, namely track and golf. These players have worked hard for years to work on their soccer skills and have college commitments so why would they take a chance on some unskilled player trying to take them out just to take them out?  There are plenty of ways to support your high school through participation in school government and clubs.


----------



## Eagle33

Copa9 said:


> Several players on dd DA players play other sports, namely track and golf. These players have worked hard for years to work on their soccer skills and have college commitments so why would they take a chance on some unskilled player trying to take them out just to take them out?  There are plenty of ways to support your high school through participation in school government and clubs.


Where is the "dumb" button?


----------



## EOTL

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... DA players are too good for high school ball.  I wouldn't be caught dead posting a facebook photo of my kid wearing her school colors.


Denial right to the bitter end.

For old times sake, the problem with the GDA Mafia (and USSF) is their delusional belief that what might be best for their kid must be best for everyone else’s. There are about 20 now former DA clubs full of players who definitively prove you wrong that DA kids are too good for HS.  In fact, HS soccer was the most important factor that led to GDA’s demise. I am sorry that your daughter goes to a crap school, doesn’t have any friends there, and places an outsized importance on club soccer compared to life overall.  If she doesn’t want to play HS soccer, ECNL isn’t making you and never has.


----------



## espola

Simisoccerfan said:


> Like SCDSL does?


One good example.  Can you think of any more?


----------



## Dubs

espola said:


> When a league declares player development as one of its objectives (and some even put it in the league name) one might expect it to perform that way.


One's expectations and what actually happens are many times miles apart.  The DA nor any league is responsble for player development other than providing the platform to play on... that's it.  It has always been the club/coaches/players responsiblity.  Can you enlighten me on how the DA has played a part in any single player's development other than drawing from the player pool to bring into a YNT camp/competition?


----------



## Woobie06

If this does go down with DA folding and some existing DA clubs gaining entry or re-entry to ECNL it will be great that those kids will now have a choice to play HS or not if they want to, rather than the choice being made for them.  Some kids want to, some don’t.  Everyone’s path is their own.  TBH I don’t understand the issue with HS Soccer, play if you want or don’t.  It’s so polarizing.  For example my kid right now wants to just play soccer for her club and other sports for school.  Her choice, not mine. She has friends that want to play HS Soccer.  Her tune may likely change in the future when she sees her friends having fun and wants to join them, but at least it will be her choice to make.


----------



## soccer4us

Just heard handful of So Cal DA clubs already technically pulled out of DA and will be starting a stand alone league with some teams from Nevada and Arizona. We'll see if this is true but clubs clearly know what's coming.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

espola said:


> One good example.  Can you think of any more?


NADSL, ADL, PDL etc...


----------



## Sandypk

soccer4us said:


> Just heard handful of So Cal DA clubs already technically pulled out of DA and will be starting a stand alone league with some teams from Nevada and Arizona. We'll see if this is true but clubs clearly know what's coming.


Sounds like DPL.


----------



## soccer4us

I


Sandypk said:


> Sounds like DPL.


 think so. But what association will it go through is my question? Maybe they buy own insurance or something


----------



## tjinaz

Probably set up like Desert Conference, just without the Utah contingent.



			- Conferences | National League


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

EOTL said:


> Denial right to the bitter end.
> 
> For old times sake, the problem with the GDA Mafia (and USSF) is their delusional belief that what might be best for their kid must be best for everyone else’s. There are about 20 now former DA clubs full of players who definitively prove you wrong that DA kids are too good for HS.  In fact, HS soccer was the most important factor that led to GDA’s demise. I am sorry that your daughter goes to a crap school, doesn’t have any friends there, and places an outsized importance on club soccer compared to life overall.  If she doesn’t want to play HS soccer, ECNL isn’t making you and never has.


Easy, tiger, I was being sarcastic.  You don't need to insult my teenage girl because you didn't understand it when everybody else did.


----------



## Woobie06

soccer4us said:


> Just heard handful of So Cal DA clubs already technically pulled out of DA and will be starting a stand alone league with some teams from Nevada and Arizona. We'll see if this is true but clubs clearly know what's coming.


Was this for if play resumes sometime late June or July (I'm skeptical play resuming that early) or for the 20/21 Season?  Which clubs?


----------



## EOTL

The Outlaw said:


> Easy, tiger, I was being sarcastic.  You don't need to insult my teenage girl because you didn't understand it when everybody else did.


Sorry man. I’ve apparently heard so much of @simisoccerfan’s crazy talk I was beginning to believe he wasn’t the only one. Just take everything I said and apply it to him.


----------



## soccer4us

Woobie06 said:


> Was this for if play resumes sometime late June or July (I'm skeptical play resuming that early) or for the 20/21 Season?  Which clubs?


Didn't get the specific clubs. Only a general statement. This is for Fall 2020 season into Spring 2021. It's not a surprise since good clubs don't want to be left with regular leagues I'd expect. Easily enough teams to still create a solid league between 7-8 so cal clubs and maybe 4-6 Nevada/Arizona.


----------



## EOTL

Simisoccerfan said:


> The names will change but nothing else will. This will just create an opportunity for someone else to make money selling the soccer dream to parents.  I also predict the while travel costs will drop you won’t see club fees decrease.  In fact this will likely allow the elite clubs with access to the top level to raise their fees.  Unfortunately it is always about the money.


Historically, your predications have pretty much all been wrong. Why should we believe you now?


----------



## Kicker4Life

soccer4us said:


> Just heard handful of So Cal DA clubs already technically pulled out of DA and will be starting a stand alone league with some teams from Nevada and Arizona. We'll see if this is true but clubs clearly know what's coming.


Oh Dear god NO!  Please NO!


----------



## pokergod

Dos Equis said:


> I would normally agree with this assessment, except participation in the boys ECNL likely swings in favor of Beach and Legends.  I would bet 90% for Beach and 80% for Legends (lower only because of the Arsenal input).  Surf and RSC are not locks -- depends on how they handled their exit from ECNL. As you said, ECNL rewards loyalty.
> 
> I expect most other Socal clubs are going to be left out.  Would not be surprised if they add another AZ (Tucson) club.
> 
> No more than 5 clubs will be added to SW ECNL if this goes down, my bet would be 4.  Just a prediction.


If Aresnal is going to possibly block Legends, and I would assume they will, why wouldn't Slammers try to block Beach?


----------



## Son

Soccer Wire, Top Drawer, and Soccer America have all reported on this, but none of the journalists have spoken to anyone from US Soccer.

Has anyone spoken to the Federation?  Why do we think there will be an official announcement on Wednesday?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Son said:


> Soccer Wire, Top Drawer, and Soccer America have all reported on this, but none of the journalists have spoken to anyone from US Soccer.
> 
> Has anyone spoken to the Federation?  Why do we think there will be an official announcement on Wednesday?


I keep asking that too and nobody has been able to answer.


----------



## dad4

Kicker4Life said:


> (referring to DA leftovers forming a new socal league) Oh Dear god NO!  Please NO!


This is why ECNL needs to forgive and accept all DA clubs.  If they don’t, we get yet another stupid split.


----------



## timbuck

soccer4us said:


> Just heard handful of So Cal DA clubs already technically pulled out of DA and will be starting a stand alone league with some teams from Nevada and Arizona. We'll see if this is true but clubs clearly know what's coming.


Ugh.  If your kid doesn't make an ECNL squad (even if it's due to politics), just play in your local league for the Fall season.  If you need to travel, save it for Spring/Summer.  Heck, if you REALLY want to play against teams in NV and AZ, call up the coach and schedule a home and away series.


----------



## sdb

dad4 said:


> This is why ECNL needs to forgive and accept all DA clubs.  If they don’t, we get yet another stupid split.


Yes, the more inclusive they are to start, the less likely the chance of a breakaway. Like someone else said, take more teams now, then weed out over time. ECNL North and ECNL South in the SW.


----------



## futboldad1

dad4 said:


> This is why ECNL needs to forgive and accept all DA clubs.  If they don’t, we get yet another stupid split.


Too many clubs imho......and what is to forgive to teams that were never in ECNL.......I agree the league should not to hold grudges with the clubs who deserve it......take the top few clubs by the statistics and any future split that happens will just be another scdsl.........the top kids will find ways on to ECNL rosters, I am confident she will be O.K. but if my DDs club does not get the nod or she can not get on a roster it is what it is, she definitely knows she now has to up her game even more..........I want clubs to tell us what is happening but they never do........


----------



## BigSoccer

soccer4us said:


> Just heard handful of So Cal DA clubs already technically pulled out of DA and will be starting a stand alone league with some teams from Nevada and Arizona. We'll see if this is true but clubs clearly know what's coming.


Would those clubs be Del Sol and RSL Phx and since Las Vegas Soccer Academy has the relationship here we can say they are in and LV Albion who is in DA would be in.      Doesn't Las Vegas Soccer Academy win National Cup a lot.


----------



## BigSoccer

soccer4us said:


> Didn't get the specific clubs. Only a general statement. This is for Fall 2020 season into Spring 2021. It's not a surprise since good clubs don't want to be left with regular leagues I'd expect. Easily enough teams to still create a solid league between 7-8 so cal clubs and maybe 4-6 Nevada/Arizona.


Are there enough good AZ and NV teams to make six.  I think two from each state maybe.... Unless you bring in the ECNL teams.


----------



## futboldad1

soccer4us said:


> Just heard handful of So Cal DA clubs already technically pulled out of DA and will be starting a stand alone league with some teams from Nevada and Arizona. We'll see if this is true but clubs clearly know what's coming.


Thank u for sharing.....this is very interesting.....is ure source reliable? I just wish that clubs and coaches would tell us what is happening, customer is always right is a saying that club soccer has never heard of.......


----------



## soccer4us

Son said:


> Soccer Wire, Top Drawer, and Soccer America have all reported on this, but none of the journalists have spoken to anyone from US Soccer.
> 
> Has anyone spoken to the Federation?  Why do we think there will be an official announcement on Wednesday?


If US soccer isn't telling their own DA clubs, do you really think they will tell a journalist??! No chance.


----------



## soccer4us

futboldad1 said:


> Thank u for sharing.....this is very interesting.....is ure source reliable? I just wish that clubs and coaches would tell us what is happening, customer is always right is a saying that club soccer has never heard of.......


I would say 75% this happens but still really depends who gets into ECNL from those 3 states as well. Unfortunately in this situation, the clubs don't even have full details. Once the US soccer ball drops everything else will move quickly. Hopefully it happens tomorrow so parents can soon know their own clubs situation.


----------



## Soccer

This is the latest:

*Girls -*

ECNL has spots for three clubs, based on Showcase space for 2020-2021, contracts written, deposits made etc.  What does this mean:  Hearing Surf, RSC and Louisville FC (Former Kentucky Fire -This is the one Club, that is 50/50 today) are the three getting the invite to the ECNL as we have know it.  All teams and clubs will have a Regional League Team, as was previously planned.  

*DA - Boys and Girls -*

Like what was said - DA is going to let clubs choose to stay in a "Dead Man Walking" league for one more year.  The league will fold after 2021 season.

*What this leaves for all other Girls DA Teams:*
ECNL is willing to create a different league Regional Based, no name yet given.. The winner of this league can qualify for ECNL playoffs.  Then for the 2021-2022 Season things will be reevaluated and ECNL will expand, in some form. 

*Boys - DA Clubs -*
All will be given a spot into Boys ECNL for 2020 - 2021.  More Regional based, less travel.  Will they take it, not sure.

*MLS -*
Hearing a rumor some of the MLS teams are going to shut down their academy all together, as they are losing too much money on this. 

There you have it.  Will this be the ending story, we will see......


----------



## jpeter

Soccer said:


> This is the latest:
> 
> *Girls -*
> 
> ECNL has spots for three clubs, based on Showcase space for 2020-2021, contracts written, deposits made etc.  What does this mean:  Hearing Surf, RSC and Louisville FC (Former Kentucky Fire -This is the one Club, that is 50/50 today) are the three getting the invite to the ECNL as we have know it.  All teams and clubs will have a Regional League Team, as was previously planned.
> 
> *DA - Boys and Girls -*
> 
> Like what was said - DA is going to let clubs choose to stay in a "Dead Man Walking" league for one more year.  The league will fold after 2021 season.
> 
> *What this leaves for all other Girls DA Teams:*
> ECNL is willing to create a different league Regional Based, no name yet given.. The winner of this league can qualify for ECNL playoffs.  Then for the 2021-2022 Season things will be reevaluated and ECNL will expand, in some form.
> 
> *Boys - DA Clubs -*
> All will be given a spot into Boys ECNL for 2020 - 2021.  More Regional based, less travel.  Will they take it, not sure.
> 
> *MLS -*
> Hearing a rumor some of the MLS teams are going to shut down their academy all together, as they are losing too much money on this.
> 
> There you have it.  Will this be the ending story, we will see......


None of the above


----------



## Ansu Fati

Kicker4Life said:


> Oh Dear god NO!  Please NO!


how about Southern California-SouthWest-Desert Development Academy Soccer League (SCSWDDASL)? say that ten times


----------



## mccorn

Teams are elite. Clubs with access to DA or ECNL or any other "elite" league does not deem those teams elite. Those closed leagues have 3 to 5 top teams, maybe, and the rest is filler.
Open everything up to a merit based system.


----------



## myself

How about ECNL adds the DA Nevada and Arizona teams, make them their own subdivision, and SoCal is the other subdivision. This reduces travel for both region's teams.


----------



## futboldad1

jpeter said:


> None of the above


My head is going to explode......it is why I try to stick to statistics........but I am starting to believe this all just a rumor and GDA continues but may lose a big club or two......opinion on this @jpeter?


----------



## Soccerfan2

futboldad1 said:


> My head is going to explode......it is why I try to stick to statistics........but I am starting to believe this all just a rumor and GDA continues but may lose a big club or two......opinion on this @jpeter?


The "news" has been going to come out "as soon as tomorrow" since last Tuesday. 
Can you imagine if there actually is no plan to end DA except for this season and all this chaos is going on? How crazy.


----------



## RedCard

With all this guessing on who’s going to ECNL, read this...looks like this new LASC (Some of the Old LA Surf DA/SoCal Academy) is going ECNL sooner than later..


To The Families of Strikers FC ECNL & Los Angeles Soccer Club, 

We hope all of you are safe and healthy as you read this. The past few weeks have been incredibly challenging for our families and communities, stressing all aspects of our home, work and school lives. Activities we took for granted in February now seem like distant memories. Whatever your family’s individual situation, we hope that you are well, and being kind to yourself as you manage through this once-in-a-generation event. 

While it is impossible to know for certain how long this period will last, when we’ll be able to resume “normal” life, and what that life will look like in the weeks and months ahead, we wanted you to know that we have not stopped looking for ways to improve our organizations, the opportunities for our players and the community at large. The last month has, in fact, been a rare opportunity to focus on how we can make our clubs and our community stronger when we come out of this tremendous period of uncertainty. 

It is along these lines that we are proud to announce a working partnership between *Los Angeles Soccer Club* and* Strikers FC ECNL* to expand Girls ECNL’s footprint into the *San Gabriel Valley*. The partnership brings together two incredible organizations each focused on player development and leadership on and off the field, fostering a sense of club citizenship and ownership by our players and families, and creating strong ties to the communities we play in. Both Strikers and LASC will continue to operate under their own identity while working together to bring some of Southern California’s strongest coaching talent under the same roof, creating a bridge between two talented player pools in Los Angeles and Orange County. 

As we move through this period of uncertainty, we want all of you to know we will have an even stronger program waiting for the players when they return to the fields. Additional details will follow in the weeks ahead, but for now, continue to be safe, focus on family and know that our community will rebuild stronger than ever before. 

Sincerely,

Rob Fisher, Strikers FC ECNL
Matt Bradbury, Los Angeles Soccer Club


----------



## jpeter

futboldad1 said:


> My head is going to explode......it is why I try to stick to statistics........but I am starting to believe this all just a rumor and GDA continues but may lose a big club or two......opinion on this @jpeter?


I dunno I'm no soothsayer but these pie in the sky wild rumors keep coming out of the woodwork. 

Until the c19 situation get more under control there are big risks for these organizations and I think they will be very cautious going forward.  

Announcements now about +- leagues, teams, clubs seems premature and not in good taste to publicize or promote givin the current situation.  There are likely to be some casualties or a shake up but it's anybody's guess.  

One thing for sure is airline travel is not going to return to normal in time for fall so travel leagues or what you knew before is gone, done for a while.  The recent report I read about the airlines is it will take at least 5 yrs for them recover if they do.


----------



## soccerfan123

Soccer said:


> This is the latest:
> 
> *Girls -*
> 
> ECNL has spots for three clubs, based on Showcase space for 2020-2021, contracts written, deposits made etc.  What does this mean:  Hearing Surf, RSC and Louisville FC (Former Kentucky Fire -This is the one Club, that is 50/50 today) are the three getting the invite to the ECNL as we have know it.  All teams and clubs will have a Regional League Team, as was previously planned.
> 
> *DA - Boys and Girls -*
> 
> Like what was said - DA is going to let clubs choose to stay in a "Dead Man Walking" league for one more year.  The league will fold after 2021 season.
> 
> *What this leaves for all other Girls DA Teams:*
> ECNL is willing to create a different league Regional Based, no name yet given.. The winner of this league can qualify for ECNL playoffs.  Then for the 2021-2022 Season things will be reevaluated and ECNL will expand, in some form.
> 
> *Boys - DA Clubs -*
> All will be given a spot into Boys ECNL for 2020 - 2021.  More Regional based, less travel.  Will they take it, not sure.
> 
> *MLS -*
> Hearing a rumor some of the MLS teams are going to shut down their academy all together, as they are losing too much money on this.
> 
> There you have it.  Will this be the ending story, we will see......


Very interesting if tru!!!!


----------



## EOTL

mccorn said:


> Teams are elite. Clubs with access to DA or ECNL or any other "elite" league does not deem those teams elite. Those closed leagues have 3 to 5 top teams, maybe, and the rest is filler.
> Open everything up to a merit based system.


Keep dreaming. Individual teams can make the decisions just as soon they create their own league; pay for the fields, the insurance, and the admin staff needed to coordinate everything; file the tax returns; set up the payroll and pay the coaches and staff; issue the w-2s (or 1099s if you want to take that chance); defend the lawsuits, collect all the dues; run the background checks etc.

I still can’t figure out why people think they deserve a seat at the table without having to do any of the work or take any of the risk. When your daughter’s team is carried by a 12 year old superstar who probably won’t be so great after puberty levels the playing field, that is not merit.


----------



## soccerfan123

futboldad1 said:


> GDA AND ECNL 2020 Standings Per Club by PPGGDA Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU14U15U16U17U18/U19San Diego Surf2.421441Legends417525LA Galaxy536178Real So Cal5.2482102Beach Futbol Club6.6132639SC Blues6.6649113Albion SC7.25510511LA Galaxy San Diego8.210133114Pateadores9.21212787SC del Sol9.211312614LA Surf SC9.49911126Utah Royals FC - Arizona9.814118133OC Surf Soccer10.671413910Albion SC Las Vegas11.6810141412ECNL Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU13U14U15U16U17U18U18 CompLAFC Slammers2.42111228So Cal Blues SC3.73684311Slammers FC4.663103163LA Breakers FC6.35868494Heat FC6.3144710117Strikers FC6.6117357310Arizona Arsenal SC7.1911126642Phoenix Rising FC7.379221212No teamRebels SC7.6821110589Eagles SC7.64105121156Arsenal FC8.9125999711DMCV Sharks9.010127118105


Blues is a BEAST of a club!!!!!


----------



## Copa9

Dubs said:


> One's expectations and what actually happens are many times miles apart.  The DA nor any league is responsble for player development other than providing the platform to play on... that's it.  It has always been the club/coaches/players responsiblity.  Can you enlighten me on how the DA has played a part in any single player's development other than drawing from the player pool to bring into a YNT camp/competition?





dad4 said:


> This is why ECNL needs to forgive and accept all DA clubs.  If they don’t, we get yet another stupid split.


Maybe it would turn out to be a rational split not a stupid split. Limited travel, playing against local competitive teams, sort of like it was 30 years ago.  Cost would probably be about the same in terms of fees.  Heck, we could even use a variety of kits  , some DA some ECNL some SCDSL in a variety of colors!    Wouldn't that be colorful ! Just kidding.  If the goal is to play in college, there is absolutely no reason to travel 5-6 hours or even 3 hours on a plane to play some random team and miss a week of school or even 3-4 days of school for showcases two or three times a year.  A new local league could have one showcase in the spring and invite college coaches, wouldn't that be great!  College coaches will find the best players for their schools in terms of soccer and academics.


----------



## Ansu Fati

Soccerfan2 said:


> The "news" has been going to come out "as soon as tomorrow" since last Tuesday.
> Can you imagine if there actually is no plan to end DA except for this season and all this chaos is going on? How crazy.


yes but we can still dream...


----------



## wc_baller

Looks like a done deal...









						Sources: USSF to shut down boys and girls Development Academy programs
					

The boys' DA has been around since 2007, while the girls' program was just added in 2017




					theathletic.com


----------



## Soccerfan2

Ansu Fati said:


> yes but we can still dream...


Right now my kids just dream of playing with teammates and against opponents.


----------



## Ansu Fati

wc_baller said:


> Looks like a done deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: USSF to shut down boys and girls Development Academy programs
> 
> 
> The boys' DA has been around since 2007, while the girls' program was just added in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theathletic.com


anyone kind enough to copypaste the full article?


----------



## RedCard

Soccerfan2 said:


> The "news" has been going to come out "as soon as tomorrow" since last Tuesday.
> Can you imagine if there actually is no plan to end DA except for this season and all this chaos is going on? How crazy.


My source is saying tomorrow at 11am PST an announcement will come out...stay tune...same bat time, same bat channel


----------



## soccer4us

wc_baller said:


> Looks like a done deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: USSF to shut down boys and girls Development Academy programs
> 
> 
> The boys' DA has been around since 2007, while the girls' program was just added in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theathletic.com


Impressive it made the athletic lol


----------



## RedCard

Looks like there’s going to be a war in the SGV between LASC and LA Surf over who gets into ECNL.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Soccerfan2 said:


> Right now my kids just dream of playing with teammates and against opponents.


By the time they get to play, they will probably have some current foes as teammates, and will play against some of their current teammates.

The things that US Soccer put the kids through are borderline criminal.


----------



## outside!

EOTL said:


> Keep dreaming. Individual teams can make the decisions just as soon they create their own league; pay for the fields, the insurance, and the admin staff needed to coordinate everything; file the tax returns; set up the payroll and pay the coaches and staff; issue the w-2s (or 1099s if you want to take that chance); defend the lawsuits, collect all the dues; run the background checks etc.
> 
> I still can’t figure out why people think they deserve a seat at the table without having to do any of the work or take any of the risk. When your daughter’s team is carried by a 12 year old superstar who probably won’t be so great after puberty levels the playing field, that is not merit.


How many of these clubs that do all these things you mention play on public property, served by public utilities/emergency services and defended by the US Military? Wait, wait, I know the answer, all of them. Ignoring large parts of the population of possible future top players is bad for business also.


----------



## keeprunning

The U.S. Soccer Federation has decided to shut down the U.S. Soccer Development Academy program for both boys and girls, effective immediately, multiple sources told _The Athletic _on Tuesday. 

Current MLS clubs and academy directors from some of the non-professional clubs that were part of the inaugural Development Academy season in 2007 have already been informed of the decision to shut down the league. 

Sources said that U.S. Soccer could announce the shutdown as soon as Wednesday. The federation’s reasons for shutting down the DA, which includes hundreds of boys and girls teams ranging from the under-13 to under-19 age groups, were not immediately clear. Rumors of the change first appeared last Thursday from Glenn Crooks,  New York City FC’s radio play-by-play announcer and a contributor to ProSoccerUSA. 

The 2019-20 DA season was cut short due to the global COVID-19 outbreak, and the sources confirmed that it will not resume at any point. Under normal circumstances, the 2020-21 season was set to kick off in September. 

All 26 current MLS teams, including the league’s three Canadian clubs, participate in the boys’ DA. It’s not clear what will happen to MLS academies now that the DA is no more, though, for a number of years, a segment of MLS teams have pushed to break away from the DA to start their own, MLS-only academy league. The main reason for this was due to their perception that the DA did not offer a strong enough level of competition. 

U.S. Soccer founded a girls’ DA in 2017. In recent months, multiple clubs left the girls’ DA to join the Elite Clubs National League, a competing organization founded in 2009 by directors of coaching for multiple clubs across the country, and includes many of the nation’s top clubs. There is also a boys’ branch of the ECNL, though it is far less robust than the girls’ division


----------



## Ansu Fati

RedCard said:


> Looks like there’s going to be a war in the SGV between LASC and LA Surf over who gets into ECNL.View attachment 6818


not applicable to girls side? or is it? unclear. does LASC have boys teams too?


----------



## GT45

RedCard said:


> With all this guessing on who’s going to ECNL, read this...looks like this new LASC (Some of the Old LA Surf DA/SoCal Academy) is going ECNL sooner than later..
> 
> 
> To The Families of Strikers FC ECNL & Los Angeles Soccer Club,
> 
> We hope all of you are safe and healthy as you read this. The past few weeks have been incredibly challenging for our families and communities, stressing all aspects of our home, work and school lives. Activities we took for granted in February now seem like distant memories. Whatever your family’s individual situation, we hope that you are well, and being kind to yourself as you manage through this once-in-a-generation event.
> 
> While it is impossible to know for certain how long this period will last, when we’ll be able to resume “normal” life, and what that life will look like in the weeks and months ahead, we wanted you to know that we have not stopped looking for ways to improve our organizations, the opportunities for our players and the community at large. The last month has, in fact, been a rare opportunity to focus on how we can make our clubs and our community stronger when we come out of this tremendous period of uncertainty.
> 
> It is along these lines that we are proud to announce a working partnership between *Los Angeles Soccer Club* and* Strikers FC ECNL* to expand Girls ECNL’s footprint into the *San Gabriel Valley*. The partnership brings together two incredible organizations each focused on player development and leadership on and off the field, fostering a sense of club citizenship and ownership by our players and families, and creating strong ties to the communities we play in. Both Strikers and LASC will continue to operate under their own identity while working together to bring some of Southern California’s strongest coaching talent under the same roof, creating a bridge between two talented player pools in Los Angeles and Orange County.
> 
> As we move through this period of uncertainty, we want all of you to know we will have an even stronger program waiting for the players when they return to the fields. Additional details will follow in the weeks ahead, but for now, continue to be safe, focus on family and know that our community will rebuild stronger than ever before.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Rob Fisher, Strikers FC ECNL
> Matt Bradbury, Los Angeles Soccer Club





RedCard said:


> With all this guessing on who’s going to ECNL, read this...looks like this new LASC (Some of the Old LA Surf DA/SoCal Academy) is going ECNL sooner than later..
> 
> 
> To The Families of Strikers FC ECNL & Los Angeles Soccer Club,
> 
> We hope all of you are safe and healthy as you read this. The past few weeks have been incredibly challenging for our families and communities, stressing all aspects of our home, work and school lives. Activities we took for granted in February now seem like distant memories. Whatever your family’s individual situation, we hope that you are well, and being kind to yourself as you manage through this once-in-a-generation event.
> 
> While it is impossible to know for certain how long this period will last, when we’ll be able to resume “normal” life, and what that life will look like in the weeks and months ahead, we wanted you to know that we have not stopped looking for ways to improve our organizations, the opportunities for our players and the community at large. The last month has, in fact, been a rare opportunity to focus on how we can make our clubs and our community stronger when we come out of this tremendous period of uncertainty.
> 
> It is along these lines that we are proud to announce a working partnership between *Los Angeles Soccer Club* and* Strikers FC ECNL* to expand Girls ECNL’s footprint into the *San Gabriel Valley*. The partnership brings together two incredible organizations each focused on player development and leadership on and off the field, fostering a sense of club citizenship and ownership by our players and families, and creating strong ties to the communities we play in. Both Strikers and LASC will continue to operate under their own identity while working together to bring some of Southern California’s strongest coaching talent under the same roof, creating a bridge between two talented player pools in Los Angeles and Orange County.
> 
> As we move through this period of uncertainty, we want all of you to know we will have an even stronger program waiting for the players when they return to the fields. Additional details will follow in the weeks ahead, but for now, continue to be safe, focus on family and know that our community will rebuild stronger than ever before.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Rob Fisher, Strikers FC ECNL
> Matt Bradbury, Los Angeles Soccer Club


That letter says nothing of the sort. Nice reach though. All it says is they will share a player pool (and coaches). Strikers is the ECNL club, but LASC is obviously willing to share their player pool with them.


----------



## sdb

Another article, doesn't seem to be from any on the record sources.









						Analysis: Youth soccer braces for demise of Development Academy
					

The DA Showcase event with 400-plus teams is scheduled for Oceanside and Del Mar in June




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## oh canada

jpeter said:


> I dunno I'm no soothsayer but these pie in the sky wild rumors keep coming out of the woodwork.
> 
> Until the c19 situation get more under control there are big risks for these organizations and I think they will be very cautious going forward.
> 
> Announcements now about +- leagues, teams, clubs seems premature and not in good taste to publicize or promote givin the current situation.  There are likely to be some casualties or a shake up but it's anybody's guess.
> 
> One thing for sure is airline travel is not going to return to normal in time for fall so travel leagues or what you knew before is gone, done for a while.  The recent report I read about the airlines is it will take at least 5 yrs for them recover if they do.


Totally agree...I browse through these posts no more than once per day and based on most of them I read, there still doesn't seem to be a realization how things are going to be different in the future.  I've always been a "glass half full" person but there's optimism and reality.  Very smart and objective people are concerned that social distancing could last until there is a vaccine!  LA County schools will be closed through summer.  Colleges are cancelling all summer camps--not just soccer.  Talks are beginning that the college Fall semester may have to begin online as well.  No professional sports league will operate this summer with fans in the seats.  Univ. of Cincy is the first of potentially many to eliminate their men's soccer program to save money.  Labor Day weekend youth soccer tournaments are far from certain (how are clubs going to generate $$?).  Not to mention the millions of folks trying to make ends meet with only unemployment checks to pay for basic necessities.  

I get that this is a "hot" rumor and we all like to call out US Soccer for their repetitive ineptitude (they deserve it), but whether your son/daughter is going to play in a different soccer league next year is not the most important issue right now...rather, it's will there be any organized soccer to play in the next 6 months to a year?  That is truly still up in the air and becoming more of an unlikelihood as each week passes with beaches and parks completely closed.  Are you seriously going to give your club more money soon without knowing for sure whether your kid's team is even going to practice this summer, let alone play any games?   

Apologies for the splash of cold water, but the depth of this DA rabbit hole is starting to become a blinder to what's still ongoing outside the safety of our Corona-free living rooms.


----------



## EOTL

outside! said:


> How many of these clubs that do all these things you mention play on public property, served by public utilities/emergency services and defended by the US Military? Wait, wait, I know the answer, all of them. Ignoring large parts of the population of possible future top players is bad for business also.


It sounds like you have a really good understanding of how things work.


----------



## chiefs

sdb said:


> Another article, doesn't seem to be from any on the record sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis: Youth soccer braces for demise of Development Academy
> 
> 
> The DA Showcase event with 400-plus teams is scheduled for Oceanside and Del Mar in June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sandiegouniontribune.com


Thanks for posting....Massive lawsuits will hit USSF for many reasons, this article just spells out one.....


----------



## Copa9

oh canada said:


> Totally agree...I browse through these posts no more than once per day and based on most of them I read, there still doesn't seem to be a realization how things are going to be different in the future.  I've always been a "glass half full" person but there's optimism and reality.  Very smart and objective people are concerned that social distancing could last until there is a vaccine!  LA County schools will be closed through summer.  Colleges are cancelling all summer camps--not just soccer.  Talks are beginning that the college Fall semester may have to begin online as well.  No professional sports league will operate this summer with fans in the seats.  Univ. of Cincy is the first of potentially many to eliminate their men's soccer program to save money.  Labor Day weekend youth soccer tournaments are far from certain (how are clubs going to generate $$?).  Not to mention the millions of folks trying to make ends meet with only unemployment checks to pay for basic necessities.
> 
> I get that this is a "hot" rumor and we all like to call out US Soccer for their repetitive ineptitude (they deserve it), but whether your son/daughter is going to play in a different soccer league next year is not the most important issue right now...rather, it's will there be any organized soccer to play in the next 6 months to a year?  That is truly still up in the air and becoming more of an unlikelihood as each week passes with beaches and parks completely closed.  Are you seriously going to give your club more money soon without knowing for sure whether your kid's team is even going to practice this summer, let alone play any games?
> 
> Apologies for the splash of cold water, but the depth of this DA rabbit hole is starting to become a blinder to what's still ongoing outside the safety of our Corona-free living rooms.


With so many colleges dependent on the revenue generated by their football teams to support other sports, what will happen if the college season is scrapped?  If the college depends on these funds for soccer, how many soccer programs will be discontinued?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Copa9 said:


> Several players on dd DA players play other sports, namely track and golf. These players have worked hard for years to work on their soccer skills and have college commitments so why would they take a chance on some unskilled player trying to take them out just to take them out?  There are plenty of ways to support your high school through participation in school government and clubs.


My kid's experience was this.  She played other sports (she was actually named Orange County athlete of the year her senior year and is very proud of that).  She committed to the school that she just graduated from as a sophomore and played 4 years of varsity high school soccer.  Was there a large skill gap on her team?  Somewhat.  She had 4 other players who went on to play D1 college soccer on her team.  She was in student government and in a few clubs.  If my daughter can have it all so can yours and others.  We never saw anybody try to take her out while playing high school soccer so I am not sure that is an actual thing..  She played ODP and won two ODP National Championships.  She just finished college in December after her 4th and final college season and she already graduated last June and has two college cup appearances, an Elite Eight and a Sweet 16 appearance to go along with 92 starts in 92 games played.  She is now a professional player in the NWSL and is in the process of studying for the LSAT ( a good use of her quarantine time for sure).  She remembers more about her high school team than about her club teams and her college team has created a group of friends for life.

I only went to about a dozen high school games of hers over her 4 year career.  I rarely missed a club game and only missed one of her college games.  I used to think that high school soccer was a waste of her time.  She proved me wrong.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Ellejustus

MakeAPlay said:


> My kid's experience was this.  She played other sports (she was actually named Orange County athlete of the year her senior year and is very proud of that).  She committed to the school that she just graduated from as a sophomore and played 4 years of varsity high school soccer.  Was there a large skill gap on her team?  Somewhat.  She had 4 other players who went on to play D1 college soccer on her team.  She was in student government and in a few clubs.  If my daughter can have it all so can yours and others.  We never saw anybody try to take her out while playing high school soccer so I am not sure that is an actual thing..  She played ODP and won two ODP National Championships.  She just finished college in December after her 4th and final college season and she already graduated last June and has two college cup appearances, an Elite Eight and a Sweet 16 appearance to go along with 92 starts in 92 games played.  She is now a professional player in the NWSL and is in the process of studying for the LSAT ( a good use of her quarantine time for sure).  She remembers more about her high school team than about her club teams and her college team has created a group of friends for life.
> 
> I only went to about a dozen high school games of hers over her 4 year career.  I rarely missed a club game and only missed one of her college games.  I used to think that high school soccer was a waste of her time.  She proved me wrong.  Good luck to you and your player.


I heard that story before.  Thanks again for telling us like it is.  I'm glad you let her decide too.  Good dad moment for you bro   One of my greatest sports accomplishments as a dad was was not manipulating her into staying in the GDA and letting her decide as well.  I still remember the day she got back from that GDA Showcase in NC,  "Dad, I made my decision.  I want to play HS Soccer."  I told her today she chose wisely and that some tough competition is coming in the near future in both HS Soccer and club.  More news should be coming down soon


----------



## whatithink

chiefs said:


> Thanks for posting....Massive lawsuits will hit USSF for many reasons, this article just spells out one.....


I assume you mean clubs in GDA who don't get ECNL suing, but what would they be suing for? What would be the basis of "massive lawsuits"? They maybe hired some people and may need to let them go. They may have bought some equipment but hey ho. Their coaches may have had to get higher grade badges, but so what - they are now more qualified. Genuinely, I don't see what the basis would be and certainly don't see any "massive" settlements. Its not like they were all free (were any?) and even if some were subsidized, that money came from non GDA parents in the club or tournaments or sponsors.

You couldn't make up the NCFC stuff in that article and if you did, nobody would believe you.


----------



## Jose has returned

soccerfan123 said:


> Blues is a BEAST of a club!!!!!


Blues isn't what they were but still the Blues   but might want to scroll down to LAFC slammers there is the top dog


----------



## whatithink

Dos Equis said:


> I would normally agree with this assessment, except participation in the boys ECNL likely swings in favor of Beach and Legends.  I would bet 90% for Beach and 80% for Legends (lower only because of the Arsenal input).  Surf and RSC are not locks -- depends on how they handled their exit from ECNL. As you said, ECNL rewards loyalty.
> 
> I expect most other Socal clubs are going to be left out.  Would not be surprised if they add another AZ (Tucson) club.
> 
> No more than 5 clubs will be added to SW ECNL if this goes down, my bet would be 4.  Just a prediction.


AZ-Tucson has no strong girls programs, so I can't see how they would get a spot. They have the boys ECNL team, FC Tucson, but they are probably the weakest of the AZ boys teams.

RSL-AZ does have boys ECNL, and boys DA (08-06), so may have the best chance of an ECNL girls spot, but I'd expect Rising & Arsenal wouldn't be happy with that. It would be ironic in Phoenix - Del Sol & Sereno (RSL) were the ECNL clubs and kept Rising (Blackhawks) & Arsenal out for years ...


----------



## sdb

whatithink said:


> I assume you mean clubs in GDA who don't get ECNL suing, but what would they be suing for? What would be the basis of "massive lawsuits"? They maybe hired some people and may need to let them go. They may have bought some equipment but hey ho. Their coaches may have had to get higher grade badges, but so what - they are now more qualified. Genuinely, I don't see what the basis would be and certainly don't see any "massive" settlements. Its not like they were all free (were any?) and even if some were subsidized, that money came from non GDA parents in the club or tournaments or sponsors.
> 
> You couldn't make up the NCFC stuff in that article and if you did, nobody would believe you.


Insider trading!


----------



## Desert Hound

whatithink said:


> AZ-Tucson has no strong girls programs, so I can't see how they would get a spot. They have the boys ECNL team, FC Tucson, but they are probably the weakest of the AZ boys teams.
> 
> RSL-AZ does have boys ECNL, and boys DA (08-06), so may have the best chance of an ECNL girls spot, but I'd expect Rising & Arsenal wouldn't be happy with that. It would be ironic in Phoenix - Del Sol & Sereno (RSL) were the ECNL clubs and kept Rising (Blackhawks) & Arsenal out for years ...


FC Tucson is not strong. That is not a good addition to girls ECNL. 

So some inside funny on Blackhawks (now Rising) and Sereno (now RSL)
- for years del Sol and Sereno (both ECNL) would take the best girls from the other clubs once the entry year for ECNL started. 
- then DA was announced. del Sol jumped to DA and Sereno stayed ECNL. So a Blackhawks coach told the girls don't go to DA tryouts (lots of girls were going to tryouts, so the club was concerned), and told the parents there is a good chance this new DA league will fold in a few years. He preached loyalty to the club. A month later he jumped to Sereno to coach an ECNL team. Wouldn't it be funny if he was right about DA. 
- So he jumps to Sereno. Sereno gets a go getter guy in charge and gets DA and a deal where the MLS RSL club helps fund the club. Wouldn't it be funny if he got the club to leave ECNL to get DA only to lose DA and maybe not get ECNL again. 
- And another entertaining one. Once Sereno got DA (they later became RSL) he (the director) called all the parents together for a meeting. He proudly proclaimed that RSL was one of just a few clubs that has both DA and ECNL. A parent asked about DPL. He told everyone DPL isn't even legit. Not a league and to be happy that RSL has ECNL which is a great top national league. The following week ECNL took it away from RSL. So there was another meeting the following week. He proudly told the parents about the pathway and the club is very lucky to have both DA and DPL. A parent asked about ECNL. He said ECNL is a 2nd tier league not worth their time and DPL is perfect for those kids wanting to work into DA OR for those who wanted to play HS. 

Always kind of fun to remember the things the track suit salesmen told parents.

Now my chuckle is related to the sales various clubs/coaches do. Unfortunately in all of this kids get caught up in all this crap and that part sucks big time.


----------



## Ellejustus

Desert Hound said:


> FC Tucson is not strong. That is not a good addition to girls ECNL.
> 
> So some inside funny on Blackhawks (now Rising) and Sereno (now RSL)
> - for years del Sol and Sereno (both ECNL) would take the best girls from the other clubs once the entry year for ECNL started.
> - then DA was announced. del Sol jumped to DA and Sereno stayed ECNL. So a Blackhawks coach told the girls don't go to DA tryouts (lots of girls were going to tryouts, so the club was concerned), and told the parents there is a good chance this new DA league will fold in a few years. He preached loyalty to the club. A month later he jumped to Sereno to coach an ECNL team. Wouldn't it be funny if he was right about DA.
> - So he jumps to Sereno. Sereno gets a go getter guy in charge and gets DA and a deal where the MLS RSL club helps fund the club. Wouldn't it be funny if he got the club to leave ECNL to get DA only to lose DA and maybe not get ECNL again.
> - And another entertaining one. Once Sereno got DA (they later became RSL) he (the director) called all the parents together for a meeting. He proudly proclaimed that RSL was one of just a few clubs that has both DA and ECNL. A parent asked about DPL. He told everyone DPL isn't even legit. Not a league and to be happy that RSL has ECNL which is a great top national league. The following week ECNL took it away from RSL. So there was another meeting the following week. He proudly told the parents about the pathway and the club is very lucky to have both DA and DPL. A parent asked about ECNL. He said ECNL is a 2nd tier league not worth their time and DPL is perfect for those kids wanting to work into DA OR for those who wanted to play HS.
> 
> Always kind of fun to remember the things the track suit salesmen told parents.
> 
> Now my chuckle is related to the sales various clubs/coaches do. Unfortunately in all of this kids get caught up in all this crap and that part sucks big time.


It never ends.  I had a similar story too.  ECNL one day and then DPL the next.


----------



## EOTL

chiefs said:


> Thanks for posting....Massive lawsuits will hit USSF for many reasons, this article just spells out one.....


What’s up with your fixation over lawsuits? There aren’t going to be massive lawsuits against USSF as a result of disbanding the DA. It never promised anyone DA would last forever. You also apparently never read the mandatory arbitration agreements with class waivers that USSF has made everyone besides union workers sign ever since it got hit with the concussion class action many years ago.


----------



## jpeter

Ellejustus said:


> It never ends.  I had a similar story too.  ECNL one day and then DPL the next.


Tomorrow that will be something else.

/Sidebar

ECNL has bylaws and clubs apply for membership.  clubs don't just get in because they want to or due to another league not playing.  Voting happens on each application for membership.   At this point the 20-21' season process was already done.  Will they open that back up?


----------



## Hawkeye

jpeter said:


> Tomorrow that will be something else.
> 
> /Sidebar
> 
> ECNL has bylaws and clubs apply for membership.  clubs don't just get in because they want to or due to another league not playing.  Voting happens on each application for membership.   At this point the 20-21' season process was already done.  Will they open that back up?


Depends on whether ECNL and its partner US Club want the opportunity to build and control the whole competitive youth soccer pyramid or if they’d rather peel off a couple more DA clubs and let the rest spin. ECNL and it’s clubs have some degree of bitterness towards the DA clubs, many of them were perfectly happy to leave ECNL in the lurch when GDA could have killed it (and probably would have if the folks running US Soccer were not so incredibly incompetent and inflexible on things like the no hs rule and their dumb licensing and staffing requirements). But we’re also in the middle of a pandemic, there’s a lot of uncertainty as to what the fall will look like, and giving all the DA clubs a home would (a) provide an option for more locally concentrated leagues and less travel, which may be necessary and certainly will be less burdensome on struggling families; (b) creating a two tiered ECNL league and more showcases (the DA dates and venues should be available), which means more $ for the people running ECNL; (c) attracting a bunch of usysa clubs by creating regional leagues with some kind of pro/rel into the second tier of ECNL and some kind of tournament that includes non-ECNL teams; and (d) working with us soccer provide scouting and education support and to turn pdp into an odp like platform pool of players who could be in the mix for ynt spots.


----------



## EOTL

MakeAPlay said:


> My kid's experience was this.  She played other sports (she was actually named Orange County athlete of the year her senior year and is very proud of that).  She committed to the school that she just graduated from as a sophomore and played 4 years of varsity high school soccer.  Was there a large skill gap on her team?  Somewhat.  She had 4 other players who went on to play D1 college soccer on her team.  She was in student government and in a few clubs.  If my daughter can have it all so can yours and others.  We never saw anybody try to take her out while playing high school soccer so I am not sure that is an actual thing..  She played ODP and won two ODP National Championships.  She just finished college in December after her 4th and final college season and she already graduated last June and has two college cup appearances, an Elite Eight and a Sweet 16 appearance to go along with 92 starts in 92 games played.  She is now a professional player in the NWSL and is in the process of studying for the LSAT ( a good use of her quarantine time for sure).  She remembers more about her high school team than about her club teams and her college team has created a group of friends for life.
> 
> I only went to about a dozen high school games of hers over her 4 year career.  I rarely missed a club game and only missed one of her college games.  I used to think that high school soccer was a waste of her time.  She proved me wrong.  Good luck to you and your player.


In my experience, the parents who’ve been dogmatic in their belief that there’s one right way to make a great soccer player tend to have daughters who are neither great soccer players nor particularly successful at much of anything. Have any of the anti-HS folks here ever had a daughter play and make a meaningful contribution in the PAC-12 or ACC? Or go to med, law or business school?  If so, please stand up.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

RedCard said:


> With all this guessing on who’s going to ECNL, read this...looks like this new LASC (Some of the Old LA Surf DA/SoCal Academy) is going ECNL sooner than later..
> 
> 
> To The Families of Strikers FC ECNL & Los Angeles Soccer Club,
> 
> We hope all of you are safe and healthy as you read this. The past few weeks have been incredibly challenging for our families and communities, stressing all aspects of our home, work and school lives. Activities we took for granted in February now seem like distant memories. Whatever your family’s individual situation, we hope that you are well, and being kind to yourself as you manage through this once-in-a-generation event.
> 
> While it is impossible to know for certain how long this period will last, when we’ll be able to resume “normal” life, and what that life will look like in the weeks and months ahead, we wanted you to know that we have not stopped looking for ways to improve our organizations, the opportunities for our players and the community at large. The last month has, in fact, been a rare opportunity to focus on how we can make our clubs and our community stronger when we come out of this tremendous period of uncertainty.
> 
> It is along these lines that we are proud to announce a working partnership between *Los Angeles Soccer Club* and* Strikers FC ECNL* to expand Girls ECNL’s footprint into the *San Gabriel Valley*. The partnership brings together two incredible organizations each focused on player development and leadership on and off the field, fostering a sense of club citizenship and ownership by our players and families, and creating strong ties to the communities we play in. Both Strikers and LASC will continue to operate under their own identity while working together to bring some of Southern California’s strongest coaching talent under the same roof, creating a bridge between two talented player pools in Los Angeles and Orange County.
> 
> As we move through this period of uncertainty, we want all of you to know we will have an even stronger program waiting for the players when they return to the fields. Additional details will follow in the weeks ahead, but for now, continue to be safe, focus on family and know that our community will rebuild stronger than ever before.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Rob Fisher, Strikers FC ECNL
> Matt Bradbury, Los Angeles Soccer Club


Wow, so this just happened!?    Who wins here on this partnership?  Seems like an expansion for Strikers FC but dont know how players will benefit.


----------



## Soccer43

What does that even mean that they have a "working partnership"  ?  It says nothing really and if I were a parent I would be irritated by this.


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

Long time.  Hope everyone is well.   Solar Dallas 04 dad here.  Just my DD’s perspective but she is excited about the possibility of playing HS soccer next year and playing ECNL.  Guess we will see
How this unfolds on Wednesday.  

When USSF President was announced I immediately googled her and discovered she was at a NC club that promoted a pyramid that held ECNL as their highest format and noticed the club had a relationship with NC Coursge which struck me odd. Next thing you know nC courage is all in on ecnl.  Man I can’t say I saw that part coming but as soon as I saw what club she came from I said to our director that I would be willing to bet she is going to take DA down or get it out from under USSF.  

excited to see if I’m right.

but at the end of the day my daughter is just as excited about playing ecnl and HS as she was about DA the past several years.  Heck at this point like all our kids she is just itching to play!


----------



## chiefs

whatithink said:


> I assume you mean clubs in GDA who don't get ECNL suing, but what would they be suing for? What would be the basis of "massive lawsuits"? They maybe hired some people and may need to let them go. They may have bought some equipment but hey ho. Their coaches may have had to get higher grade badges, but so what - they are now more qualified. Genuinely, I don't see what the basis would be and certainly don't see any "massive" settlements. Its not like they were all free (were any?) and even if some were subsidized, that money came from non GDA parents in the club or tournaments or sponsors.
> 
> You couldn't make up the NCFC stuff in that article and if you did, nobody would believe you.


It takes years to build up a reputation while it takes minutes to destroy it. Business litigation takes many forms, including contract disputes, misrepresentation, PR issues, breach, false advertising, etc. All these have the potential to bring about unwanted consequences. You honestly think a piece of paper/agreement will stop severe legal action. It didn’t stop the WNT destroying the league


----------



## EOTL

chiefs said:


> It takes years to build up a reputation while it takes minutes to destroy it. Business litigation takes many forms, including contract disputes, misrepresentation, PR issues, breach, false advertising, etc. All these have the potential to bring about unwanted consequences. You honestly think a piece of paper/agreement will stop severe legal action. It didn’t stop the WNT destroying the league


Ha ha. What is the particular legal basis upon which you foresee litigation and what facts support it? What contractual provision was breached?  What exactly did USSF falsely advertise, where did they falsely advertise and who was the USSF rep who falsely advertised? What was the misrepresentation? Who relied on it to their detriment and how so? Please share your wealth of knowledge to support the impending massive litigation that takes many forms and the smell of which is going to fly out the window.

What league did the WNT destroy again? Are you saying that the WNT seeking equal (actually more) pay that they deserve ruined the Development Academy? How dare the little ladies ask to be treated fairly. They just need to shut up and get back into the kitchen where they belong.


----------



## chiefs

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. What is the particular legal basis upon which you foresee litigation and what facts support it? What contractual provision was breached?  What exactly did USSF falsely advertise, where did they falsely advertise and who was the USSF rep who falsely advertised? What was the misrepresentation? Who relied on it to their detriment and how so? Please share your wealth of knowledge to support the impending massive litigation that takes many forms and the smell of which is going to fly out the window.
> 
> What league did the WNT destroy again? Are you saying that the WNT seeking equal (actually more) pay that they deserve ruined the Development Academy? How dare the little ladies ask to be treated fairly. They just need to shut up and get back into the kitchen where they belong.


So emotional. Why?


----------



## Soccer43

Because he does not suffer foolishness


----------



## Kicknit22

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. What is the particular legal basis upon which you foresee litigation and what facts support it? What contractual provision was breached?  What exactly did USSF falsely advertise, where did they falsely advertise and who was the USSF rep who falsely advertised? What was the misrepresentation? Who relied on it to their detriment and how so? Please share your wealth of knowledge to support the impending massive litigation that takes many forms and the smell of which is going to fly out the window.
> 
> What league did the WNT destroy again? Are you saying that the WNT seeking equal (actually more) pay that they deserve ruined the Development Academy? How dare the little ladies ask to be treated fairly. They just need to shut up and get back into the kitchen where they belong.


Damn it, @EOTL!  I was right there with ya on this post until you throw in the “ more than they deserve” comment.  Who are you to say what they deserve?  As far as I’m concerned, they deserve AT LEAST what they’re asking for.


----------



## dad4

chiefs said:


> So emotional. Why?


EOTL seems to like to make people angry, and play stupid when presented with arguments.

He's also doing a pretty good job of changing my opinion on ECNL.  I used to like it.  

EOTL has made it pretty clear that this is a power struggle between clubs, and that the kids/parents don't matter one bit.  Good to find that out now, I guess.  Better than spending 20K to give my dd a chance to blow her ACL.


----------



## Soccer43

don't blame EOTL for speaking the truth


----------



## Desert Hound

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> she is just itching to play!


Man I cannot tell you how much my DD is itching to get out and play. And I am ready to watch her play soccer and her siblings do their club basketball and watch that.


----------



## Kicknit22

dad4 said:


> EOTL has made it pretty clear that this is a power struggle between clubs, and that the kids/parents don't matter one bit.  Good to find that out now, I guess.  Better than spending 20K to give my dd a chance to blow her ACL.


He’s right.  But anyone who thought otherwise is kinda foolish.  CLUB soccer is a business, period!  Kids/families matter, only to the extent of the limit on their credit/debit cards.  They need US fools and our money to maintain a viable business.  Notice I said “Us”?  My name is Kicknit22, I’m a soccer-holic.  I’ve been CLUB free for 6mo now and happy as hell.


----------



## sirfootyalot

USSF will also be cutting youth national team programs except for two WC age groups.


----------



## dad4

Soccer43 said:


> don't blame EOTL for speaking the truth


Nah.  I blame him for putting thousands of kids through the wringer so he can make a buck.


----------



## Soccerfan2

sirfootyalot said:


> USSF will also be cutting youth national team programs except for two WC age groups.


----------



## EOTL

Kicknit22 said:


> Damn it, @EOTL!  I was right there with ya on this post until you throw in the “ more than they deserve” comment.  Who are you to say what they deserve?  As far as I’m concerned, they deserve AT LEAST what they’re asking for.


I apologize for not being clear. I meant that the women deserve to be paid more than the men. A lot more.


----------



## Desert Hound

Soccer43 said:


> What does that even mean that they have a "working partnership"  ?  It says nothing really and if I were a parent I would be irritated by this.


When I read stuff like that, it tells me competition for my kids spot just got a lot tougher. When 2 clubs (or more) do a deal like that, part of the deal is a club wants a fair amount of their kids to make the top team. Politics. Not saying bad players are coming in. But normally if 2 kids are equal and one is from outside of the club, the club will pick the in club player. Now due to the "merger" you get 2 kids of equal ability, the kid currently on the team may now lose out to a kid from the new merged club due to politics.


----------



## timbuck

Has anyone with a DA player been contacted by ECNL coaches yet?
You know the ecnl coaches all have a their liars ready to start calling as soon as this is announced.  Won’t be a need for any ecnl tryouts.  Coaches already know who they want from the DA teams. 
Will they just fatten their rosters?  Will they cut players?  Will players be told “don’t worry we have a plan for everyone”. And then some get moved to Regional League or SCDSL teams?
Do we even “need” regional league anymore?


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> EOTL seems to like to make people angry, and play stupid when presented with arguments.
> 
> He's also doing a pretty good job of changing my opinion on ECNL.  I used to like it.
> 
> EOTL has made it pretty clear that this is a power struggle between clubs, and that the kids/parents don't matter one bit.  Good to find that out now, I guess.  Better than spending 20K to give my dd a chance to blow her ACL.


Huh? I’ve never said anything about a power struggle or not caring about the kids. I’ve been pretty clear at all times that ECNL has always been a superior platform and it was only a matter of time until it played out. That’s not a power struggle. It’s a fact. We all know ECNL is cheaper, which is better for the kids. ECNL provides flexibility, including giving kids the choice to play HS if they choose and not forcing them to train four days a week, which is good for kids. ECNL provides more flexible substitution rules and is safer, which is also good for kids. ECNL doesn’t make you miss 10 days of school, including the week before winter finals, which is good for kids. ECNL doesn’t make you pay hundreds to fly to Denver to watch the snow fall, also good for kids.

I have obviously said GDA sucks and explained why. And then I did it over and over again for some of the more dense folk in your little mafia. Then I rubbed it in your faces for about a year after GDA entered the death spiral. And now I’m just gloating. 

I will say it’s nice to see ya’ll getting past the first stage of grief (denial) and moving on stage two (anger). But if you’re going to be angry, be angry with yourselves for getting duped by USSF, not the guy who tried to warn you.

FYI, you might not want to get snarky with your ACL commentary because, if you’ve been at this site long enough, you should know how that can go sideways pretty fast.


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

Reporting from the future apparently. Dated 4/15/2020








						REPORT: U.S. Soccer to permanently close entire Development Academy
					

The rumors about U.S. Soccer shutting down the Development Academy have been confirmed.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

I really hope that with this change people can quickly move away from bitterness and pettiness (e.g. lawsuits, freezing other clubs out) and move forward to a model that best serves the US youth soccer landscape as a whole.  Wishful thinking perhaps and planning for future turbulence but still hoping...


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Huh? I’ve never said anything about a power struggle or not caring about the kids. I’ve been pretty clear at all times that ECNL has always been a superior platform and it was only a matter of time until it played out. That’s not a power struggle. It’s a fact. We all know ECNL is cheaper, which is better for the kids. ECNL provides flexibility, including giving kids the choice to play HS if they choose and not forcing them to train four days a week, which is good for kids. ECNL provides more flexible substitution rules and is safer, which is also good for kids. ECNL doesn’t make you miss 10 days of school, including the week before winter finals, which is good for kids. ECNL doesn’t make you pay hundreds to fly to Denver to watch the snow fall, also good for kids.
> 
> I have obviously said GDA sucks and explained why. And then I did it over and over again for some of the more dense folk in your little mafia. Then I rubbed it in your faces for about a year after GDA entered the death spiral. And now I’m just gloating.
> 
> I will say it’s nice to see ya’ll getting past the first stage of grief (denial) and moving on stage two (anger). But if you’re going to be angry, be angry with yourselves for getting duped by USSF, not the guy who tried to warn you.
> 
> FYI, you might not want to get snarky with your ACL commentary because, if you’ve been at this site long enough, you should know how that can go sideways pretty fast.


Who said I supported DA?

I agree with you that DA sucks.  I just don’t see why ECNL is much better, though I agree with you on sub rules.  Limited subs is a recipe for playing while hurt.

ACL and concussions are important.   That’s not snark.  That is frustration coming out.  My kid is getting near puberty and headers, therefore it is time to decide whether to drop the sport entirely.   

How many ACL tears and repeat concussions in your league last year?  How many ACL tears and repeat concussions at your club?  Do you even know?

Does ECNL even track the data?  If you don’t track the data, how on earth can you hope to keep the kids safe?


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> I apologize for not being clear. I meant that the women deserve to be paid more than the men. A lot more.


Thank you.  I was getting very confused.


----------



## MacDre

sirfootyalot said:


> USSF will also be cutting youth national team programs except for two WC age groups.


FIFA recently implemented a YNT pilot program in Mexico for 2005/2006 birth year.  A few of Mexico’s U15’s YNT are on my kids team.  I hope the USA YNT U15 program is maintained too.


----------



## Dos Equis

EOTL said:


> In my experience, the parents who’ve been dogmatic in their belief that there’s one right way to make a great soccer player tend to have daughters who are neither great soccer players nor particularly successful at much of anything. Have any of the anti-HS folks here ever had a daughter play and make a meaningful contribution in the PAC-12 or ACC? Or go to med, law or business school?  If so, please stand up.


Damn it EOTL, you are like the second coming of MAP.  You started out seeming a bit full of yourself, but damn if you do not make a lot of sense. 

I might not narrowly define playing in the PAC-12 or ACC as college soccer success, but your point is spot on.


----------



## RedCard

Boys MLS teams will only have a U17 & U19 team...Guess MLS wants to save money also...


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

Here’s what gonna happen. Nothing has changed. ECNL is weak. Lavers is owned by the Khoury’s and will keep Legends and Beach out and Surf will snake in! Business as usual


----------



## SBFDad

RedCard said:


> Boys MLS teams will only have a U17 & U19 team...Guess MLS wants to save money also...


Legit source? Curious to see how MLS Academies respond to this.


----------



## MacDre

RedCard said:


> Boys MLS teams will only have a U17 & U19 team...Guess MLS wants to save money also...


If this is true, maybe in the near future the only boys on MLS teams will be under contact.  IDK just speculating.


----------



## RedCard

SBFDad said:


> Legit source? Curious to see how MLS Academies respond to this.


Guess we’ll both see


----------



## sirfootyalot

MacDre said:


> FIFA recently implemented a YNT pilot program in Mexico for 2005/2006 birth year.  A few of Mexico’s U15’s YNT are on my kids team.  I hope the USA YNT U15 program is maintained too.


Only U17/U20 groups as far as I know


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

There is no meritocracy in youth soccer. Only
Contacts. Surf are the Gambinos and Slammers are the Gottis they get what they want, when they want. Watch what happens


----------



## EOTL

Dos Equis said:


> Damn it EOTL, you are like the second coming of MAP.  You started out seeming a bit full of yourself, but damn if you do not make a lot of sense.
> 
> I might not narrowly define playing in the PAC-12 or ACC as college soccer success, but your point is spot on.


I concede that I might speak with a slightly parabolic arc. For what it’s worth, it’s not coincidence that I haven’t teed off on you.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> I concede that I might speak with a slightly parabolic arc. For what it’s worth, it’s not coincidence that I haven’t teed off on you.


no, but you also haven’t said how many ACL tears ECNL had last year.


----------



## SoccerGeek

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Here’s what gonna happen. Nothing has changed. ECNL is weak. Lavers is owned by the Khoury’s and will keep Legends and Beach out and Surf will snake in! Business as usual



DA is weak too. Strikers, Pats, Real so cal, Aresnal and Nomads are still DA on the boy side.

DA for the girls was suppose to be fully funded by the clubs. Beach and legends were charging an arm and a leg to be on those teams. Then lets not get started with the politics to get on those teams.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

SoccerGeek said:


> DA is weak too. Strikers, Pats, Real so cal, Aresnal and Nomads are still DA on the boy side.
> 
> DA for the girls was suppose to be fully funded by the clubs. Beach and legends were charging an arm and a leg to be on those teams. Then lets not get started with the politics to get on those teams.


Are you sure? by tomorrow I’d be surprised if any of those boys teams you named are DA. Who said Girls DA was supposed to be fully funded show your source? I’ve never seen that announced anywhere?


----------



## Dof3

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Are you sure? by tomorrow I’d be surprised if any of those boys teams you named are DA. Who said Girls DA was supposed to be fully funded show your source? I’ve never seen that announced anywhere?


Sunil, you are a Blues guy, correct?


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> no, but you also haven’t said how many ACL tears ECNL had last year.


GDA is over. You lost.


----------



## oh canada

sirfootyalot said:


> Only U17/U20 groups as far as I know


very sensible -- there's been a rush to id "top players" at too young of an age, typically rewarding the earliest to hit puberty.


----------



## JPS

whatithink said:


> If its true, I don't follow the rationale on the boys side for the MLS teams. With the opening up of training fees when selling on players, boys DA could be a lucrative revenue stream, plus developing your own players is cheaper than having to buy. They (MLS) also need a funnel system or at least a development system which has a high level of play to help them scout. For US Soccer to abandon DA on the boys side … well they might as well just resign on mass as they are clearly giving up on any long term plan for the USMNT.
> 
> As far as GDA vs ECNL, there was never that much wrong with ECNL that US Soccer couldn't have worked with ECNL to resolve IMV. Their heavy handed approach was stupid from the start. Assuming GDA goes away, we'll end up with a worse situation than before as both have become watered down and now you'll have clubs out of GDA, but better than most ECNL teams, looking in. On the bright side the 4 day mandatory, no HS and play time restrictions go away … my biggest complaints on GDA.
> 
> IMV, ECNL would be best served to take the moral high road, take all the GDA teams, but split into 2 divisions, with clear promotion/relegation for teams (not clubs), and also with clear criteria for clubs to retain status. The top divisions would have the best teams (not clubs) from ECNL/GDA and ditto for the second. That would solve the 2-team clubs also. Very unlikely it'll ever happen though I'd imagine.


DA was never a good talent pool for USMNT because of heavy politics in both entities and the way players were selected. Some DA clubs had about a handful of good players and 10 to 14 cash cow players in their roster whose job was to dish out money, dues and contributions to the club. Some of these kids wouldn't even make it in the flight 2 teams if they tried out.
The richer the parents and their contributions, the more play time for their kids, especially in areas where one or two DA clubs provided a monopoly


----------



## suzysoccer1

This is complete BS by DA. They are total cowards. To end DA is one thing, to do it during a global pandemic is what bitch ass punks do. You just dumped all these players who gave up and sacrificed so much for you. There was nothing you could do? It’s been ONE MONTH! You’ve been raping families of girls for 3 years, boys for what like 10 years? First chance you get to have an excuse to walk away and you take it. No spine, no fight, what weak ass people from top to bottom. The Fed has money, they could of figured it out if they wanted to. Also while I’m at it you DA clubs and DOC’s also are not immune from criticism. You got into bed with DA you share some of the blame for the product you sold. You took and are taking parents money. Where’s your accountability? Unless your a DOC who quit on his team in February and “moved” to Pullman to be a 3rd assistant, because he knew this was at least a possibility. Then your ok I guess. He wasn't there that much anyway. But the rest of you coolade drinking power hungry DOCs I’m sure you guys got lessons from Barry, or whatever nazi runs surf these days on how to be a snake so you guys gonna be fine. These DA minions for years preached, used propaganda, threats, coercion and anything else they could to force players and family’s to abide and follow or suffer. No high school ( unless you go to private school then sign the waiver  ) if you go to public school F off. Travel restrictions, camp restrictions, No ODP, No outside leagues etc. etc. etc. How many times I had to listen to DOC’s talk complete nonsense after practice or before showcases or pre season meetings. How many times I sat at NTCs listening to dutch women talking out their ass. F them. Where you at now? Don’t hear them talking now. What no more insight ladies? No more DA, USSoccer crap to spew. Oh so now you might scout ECNL more? Is that where the new world class players gonna come from?. Maybe now they actually gonna try to find more players than just selecting kids from whatever dumbass DOC kisses your ass best this month or having your favorite soccer dads tell you who to take. ECNL is the same damn thing. Just more letters. They just the last ugly girl standing in the corner at the end of the night.  So now we all go there? F that, I’d rather play AYSO. I guess LAFC is now the place huh. BTW Pick a name guys it’s not hard.  Can’t wait til half of Beach FC girls leave for LAFC then LAFC cuts like 40 kids. I’m tired of it all. The whole system needs one big enima. How for the love of god we keep talking about leagues and the same bs is beyond me. I love my kids, I love soccer but this merry go round needs to stop. I’m out, Good luck guys. Peace.


----------



## soccer4us

suzysoccer1 said:


> This is complete BS by DA. They are total cowards. To end DA is one thing, to do it during a global pandemic is what bitch ass punks do. You just dumped all these players who gave up and sacrificed so much for you. There was nothing you could do? It’s been ONE MONTH! You’ve been raping families of girls for 3 years, boys for what like 10 years? First chance you get to have an excuse to walk away and you take it. No spine, no fight, what weak ass people from top to bottom. The Fed has money, they could of figured it out if they wanted to. Also while I’m at it you DA clubs and DOC’s also are not immune from criticism. You got into bed with DA you share some of the blame for the product you sold. You took and are taking parents money. Where’s your accountability? Unless your a DOC who quit on his team in February and “moved” to Pullman to be a 3rd assistant, because he knew this was at least a possibility. Then your ok I guess. He wasn't there that much anyway. But the rest of you coolade drinking power hungry DOCs I’m sure you guys got lessons from Barry, or whatever nazi runs surf these days on how to be a snake so you guys gonna be fine. These DA minions for years preached, used propaganda, threats, coercion and anything else they could to force players and family’s to abide and follow or suffer. No high school ( unless you go to private school then sign the waiver  ) if you go to public school F off. Travel restrictions, camp restrictions, No ODP, No outside leagues etc. etc. etc. How many times I had to listen to DOC’s talk complete nonsense after practice or before showcases or pre season meetings. How many times I sat at NTCs listening to dutch women talking out their ass. F them. Where you at now? Don’t hear them talking now. What no more insight ladies? No more DA, USSoccer crap to spew. Oh so now you might scout ECNL more? Is that where the new world class players gonna come from?. Maybe now they actually gonna try to find more players than just selecting kids from whatever dumbass DOC kisses your ass best this month or having your favorite soccer dads tell you who to take. ECNL is the same damn thing. Just more letters. They just the last ugly girl standing in the corner at the end of the night.  So now we all go there? F that, I’d rather play AYSO. I guess LAFC is now the place huh. BTW Pick a name guys it’s not hard.  Can’t wait til half of Beach FC girls leave for LAFC then LAFC cuts like 40 kids. I’m tired of it all. The whole system needs one big enima. How for the love of god we keep talking about leagues and the same bs is beyond me. I love my kids, I love soccer but this merry go round needs to stop. I’m out, Good luck guys. Peace.


lol Brilliant!

I'm going to guess your Legends kid isn't playing AYSO though  

This is what elite youth sports is right now in this country. Trying to come up with the next best thing instead of actually developing kids. Most parent attitudes won't allow coaches/clubs to actually develop so in return they have to act this way to survive. Sad but true. What should be the best is non ECNL clubs trying to keep kids in clubs basically via a phone/text the next 2-3 months while ECNL coaches go nuts to grab former DA kids. OK, they can show up to their houses but remember, 6 feet away. 

I will say the Federation has millions upon millions in law suits right now. I'd venture 60 million or so. Plus, all the money they've lost and will lose during COVID. Without the ICC this summer, losing out on game revenue, and how much more they will need to pay the WNT soon, timing makes lots of sense.  I actually think this could be the best time for kids to make this call. Imagine if they did this after nationals in July?? This will still be difficult for many but expect nothing less of us soccer. All they have ever cared about is the top 1% and no one else. 

Hopefully they announce later today so the discussions could get even crazier! ONE NATION ONE TEAM!


----------



## Ellejustus

suzysoccer1 said:


> This is complete BS by DA. They are total cowards. To end DA is one thing, to do it during a global pandemic is what bitch ass punks do. You just dumped all these players who gave up and sacrificed so much for you. There was nothing you could do? It’s been ONE MONTH! You’ve been raping families of girls for 3 years, boys for what like 10 years? First chance you get to have an excuse to walk away and you take it. No spine, no fight, what weak ass people from top to bottom. The Fed has money, they could of figured it out if they wanted to. Also while I’m at it you DA clubs and DOC’s also are not immune from criticism. You got into bed with DA you share some of the blame for the product you sold. You took and are taking parents money. Where’s your accountability? Unless your a DOC who quit on his team in February and “moved” to Pullman to be a 3rd assistant, because he knew this was at least a possibility. Then your ok I guess. He wasn't there that much anyway. But the rest of you coolade drinking power hungry DOCs I’m sure you guys got lessons from Barry, or whatever nazi runs surf these days on how to be a snake so you guys gonna be fine. These DA minions for years preached, used propaganda, threats, coercion and anything else they could to force players and family’s to abide and follow or suffer. No high school ( unless you go to private school then sign the waiver  ) if you go to public school F off. Travel restrictions, camp restrictions, No ODP, No outside leagues etc. etc. etc. How many times I had to listen to DOC’s talk complete nonsense after practice or before showcases or pre season meetings. How many times I sat at NTCs listening to dutch women talking out their ass. F them. Where you at now? Don’t hear them talking now. What no more insight ladies? No more DA, USSoccer crap to spew. Oh so now you might scout ECNL more? Is that where the new world class players gonna come from?. Maybe now they actually gonna try to find more players than just selecting kids from whatever dumbass DOC kisses your ass best this month or having your favorite soccer dads tell you who to take. ECNL is the same damn thing. Just more letters. They just the last ugly girl standing in the corner at the end of the night.  So now we all go there? F that, I’d rather play AYSO. I guess LAFC is now the place huh. BTW Pick a name guys it’s not hard.  Can’t wait til half of Beach FC girls leave for LAFC then LAFC cuts like 40 kids. I’m tired of it all. The whole system needs one big enima. How for the love of god we keep talking about leagues and the same bs is beyond me. I love my kids, I love soccer but this merry go round needs to stop. I’m out, Good luck guys. Peace.


TY for sharing.  Crazy sh*t we all have been through.  My friend texted me last night, "wow, you were right."  He spent $15K a year (millionaire's can afford all that travel). He told me for 2 1/2 years I was a damm fool and set my dd back from flipping the G D A League the bird.  KB got wind of destruction and got out, that's for damm sure.  Back to my friend.  We talk smack all the time.  After telling me how his little Sally developed into a world-class player the last two years, he now says she's going to play "other" sports and quit soccer.  $45,000 last three years and now they quit!  Go figure......


----------



## Ellejustus




----------



## ToonArmy

Age group threads roll calls will be interesting to see where everyone lands in a couple months. I hope everything works out for everyone's kids here is happy with new team or league they end up on even for the non DA teams there could be a huge trickle down effect. I'm lucky I guess that I don't care what league my daughters current team plays in after this because we are that happy with the team and coach I just hope the coach, other parents and players feel the same and the club doesn't screw us over


----------



## foreveryoung

ToonArmy said:


> Age group threads roll calls will be interesting to see where everyone lands in a couple months. I hope everything works out for everyone's kids here is happy with new team or league they end up on even for the non DA teams there could be a huge trickle down effect. I'm lucky I guess that I don't care what league my daughters current team plays in after this because we are that happy with the team and coach I just hope the coach, other parents and players feel the same and the club doesn't screw us over


Same.  Never understood the craziness about the leagues.


----------



## Ellejustus

ToonArmy said:


> Age group threads roll calls will be interesting to see where everyone lands in a couple months. I hope everything works out for everyone's kids here is happy with new team or league they end up on even for the non DA teams there could be a huge trickle down effect. I'm lucky I guess that I don't care what league my daughters current team plays in after this because we are that happy with the team and coach I just hope the coach, other parents and players feel the same and the club doesn't screw us over


Great good news bro.  Seriously, very few have found what you have


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> GDA is over. You lost.


I wasn’t asking about GDA. 

I was asking you how many girls tore their ACL in ECNL last year.   i also asked how many tore their ACL at your ECNL club last year.

You aren’t answering.  That bad?


----------



## NTX07

Sunil Illuminati said:


> There is no meritocracy in youth soccer. Only
> Contacts. Surf are the Gambinos and Slammers are the Gottis they get what they want, when they want. Watch what happens


Gambino and Gotti is the same family.


----------



## RedCard

ToonArmy said:


> Age group threads roll calls will be interesting to see where everyone lands in a couple months. I hope everything works out for everyone's kids here is happy with new team or league they end up on even for the non DA teams there could be a huge trickle down effect. I'm lucky I guess that I don't care what league my daughters current team plays in after this because we are that happy with the team and coach I just hope the coach, other parents and players feel the same and the club doesn't screw us over


My dd moved from ECNL to a great Flight 1 team during the high school break (due to personal reasons - had to be closer to home) and all of us are more than happy with the coach and team. Happiness means so much right now as the SoCal soccer world goes through these craziness...


----------



## Ellejustus

SoccerGeek said:


> DA is weak too. Strikers, Pats, Real so cal, Aresnal and Nomads are still DA on the boy side.
> 
> DA for the girls was suppose to be fully funded by the clubs. Beach and legends were charging an arm and a leg to be on those teams. Then lets not get started with the politics to get on those teams.


At least I wasn;t the only one sold "Fully Funded=For Full Time Commitment=World CLASS Girls Soccer Academy & PLAYER." All these GDA clubs in 2016 were selling fully funded, especially to all the top, top goats who were little stars before puberty.  Like EOTL always tees off on us damm fools for believing that our 12 year old is all that.  The Fact is ((where is Fact BTW?)), Pats, LAFC, LA Galaxy, Legends and Surf all advertised "fully funded" G D A @Sunil Illuminati.  You have been wrong on every single one of your predictions and dumb opinion takes.....lol!  I do give you credit for adding spice to this forum. The Millionaires ((or those who act like a millionaire)) were not sold, "Fully funded" is what I know today. They are like boosters with kids playing the sport.  They actually helped fund the fully funded. They were thanked by the Doc instead with gifts and kisses. Some got playing time, some got other goodies. It's called, "PAY SO YOUR DEAREST DAUGHTER CAN PLAY."  If you want to "Pay More" then we have other prizes we can share with you but that is done at the bank  "Thanks for the donation Mr Jones."


----------



## MakeAPlay

EOTL said:


> In my experience, the parents who’ve been dogmatic in their belief that there’s one right way to make a great soccer player tend to have daughters who are neither great soccer players nor particularly successful at much of anything. Have any of the anti-HS folks here ever had a daughter play and make a meaningful contribution in the PAC-12 or ACC? Or go to med, law or business school?  If so, please stand up.



Agreed.  There are many roads to Rome.  You have to let our amazing daughters write their own story.  Support them,, guide them, teach them, love them, but let them enjoy their journey because in the end we are just spectators (and financiers) and they have to live with the consequences of their choices as we have had to live with our own.

Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## Eagle33

From SoccerToday:

*Seismic Changes To Rock the Youth Soccer Landscape *
_This is an ongoing, developing story that SoccerToday held off running until it could receive confirmation from multiple sources however, we have yet to get confirmation from U.S. Soccer. We will update this article as soon as new information is available._

To me it sounds like "we heard all the rumors and decided to jump on the bandwagon before it's too late"


----------



## Ellejustus

MakeAPlay said:


> Agreed.  There are many roads to Rome.  You have to let our amazing daughters write their own story.  Support them,, guide them, teach them, love them, but let them enjoy their journey because in the end we are just spectators (and financiers) and they have to live with the consequences of their choices as we have had to live with our own.
> 
> Good luck to you and your family.


I know you veterans hit us hard and we need that from time to time.  However, you also need to understand your dd wasn't put through this sh*t either.  Plus, Rome sucks!!! They treated people like sh*t too.  How how about, "The Road to win the college Cup?"


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> Damn it, @EOTL!  I was right there with ya on this post until you throw in the “ more than they deserve” comment.  Who are you to say what they deserve?  As far as I’m concerned, they deserve AT LEAST what they’re asking for.


I think that you might have mistook the meaning.  The quote included a parenthetical statement.  He doesn't imply that they didn't deserve what they were asking for just that they were asking for more pay not equal pay with the MNT.


----------



## El Clasico

suzysoccer1 said:


> This is complete BS by DA. They are total cowards. To end DA is one thing, to do it during a global pandemic is what bitch ass punks do. You just dumped all these players who gave up and sacrificed so much for you. There was nothing you could do? It’s been ONE MONTH! You’ve been raping families of girls for 3 years, boys for what like 10 years? First chance you get to have an excuse to walk away and you take it. No spine, no fight, what weak ass people from top to bottom. The Fed has money, they could of figured it out if they wanted to. Also while I’m at it you DA clubs and DOC’s also are not immune from criticism. You got into bed with DA you share some of the blame for the product you sold. You took and are taking parents money. Where’s your accountability? Unless your a DOC who quit on his team in February and “moved” to Pullman to be a 3rd assistant, because he knew this was at least a possibility. Then your ok I guess. He wasn't there that much anyway. But the rest of you coolade drinking power hungry DOCs I’m sure you guys got lessons from Barry, or whatever nazi runs surf these days on how to be a snake so you guys gonna be fine. These DA minions for years preached, used propaganda, threats, coercion and anything else they could to force players and family’s to abide and follow or suffer. No high school ( unless you go to private school then sign the waiver  ) if you go to public school F off. Travel restrictions, camp restrictions, No ODP, No outside leagues etc. etc. etc. How many times I had to listen to DOC’s talk complete nonsense after practice or before showcases or pre season meetings. How many times I sat at NTCs listening to dutch women talking out their ass. F them. Where you at now? Don’t hear them talking now. What no more insight ladies? No more DA, USSoccer crap to spew. Oh so now you might scout ECNL more? Is that where the new world class players gonna come from?. Maybe now they actually gonna try to find more players than just selecting kids from whatever dumbass DOC kisses your ass best this month or having your favorite soccer dads tell you who to take. ECNL is the same damn thing. Just more letters. They just the last ugly girl standing in the corner at the end of the night.  So now we all go there? F that, I’d rather play AYSO. I guess LAFC is now the place huh. BTW Pick a name guys it’s not hard.  Can’t wait til half of Beach FC girls leave for LAFC then LAFC cuts like 40 kids. I’m tired of it all. The whole system needs one big enima. How for the love of god we keep talking about leagues and the same bs is beyond me. I love my kids, I love soccer but this merry go round needs to stop. I’m out, Good luck guys. Peace.


Your dealer sold you skank instead of skunk and you act like you are innocent in all of this. The writing was on the wall from day 1. Wanting it to be different won't make it different.


----------



## Ellejustus

Let me also say to everyone as we now wait for this "Seismic Soccer Earthquake" to hit us all hard in the face.  @chiefs was right about one big issue I have always had with this BS GDA League shoved down our throats.  False and misleading advertising.  Oh, yes sir imo.  I'm not a legal guy but that was the biggest scam ever.  To everyone on here.  You, the parents, are the customers and many ((not all)) were sold a lie.  It can be proven by science too. You can;t treat girls like sh*t for too long and get away with it.  Hide behind the virus all you want.  Good luck with that......


----------



## methood

suzysoccer1 said:


> This is complete BS by DA. They are total cowards. To end DA is one thing, to do it during a global pandemic is what bitch ass punks do. You just dumped all these players who gave up and sacrificed so much for you. There was nothing you could do? It’s been ONE MONTH! You’ve been raping families of girls for 3 years, boys for what like 10 years? First chance you get to have an excuse to walk away and you take it. No spine, no fight, what weak ass people from top to bottom. The Fed has money, they could of figured it out if they wanted to. Also while I’m at it you DA clubs and DOC’s also are not immune from criticism. You got into bed with DA you share some of the blame for the product you sold. You took and are taking parents money. Where’s your accountability? Unless your a DOC who quit on his team in February and “moved” to Pullman to be a 3rd assistant, because he knew this was at least a possibility. Then your ok I guess. He wasn't there that much anyway. But the rest of you coolade drinking power hungry DOCs I’m sure you guys got lessons from Barry, or whatever nazi runs surf these days on how to be a snake so you guys gonna be fine. These DA minions for years preached, used propaganda, threats, coercion and anything else they could to force players and family’s to abide and follow or suffer. No high school ( unless you go to private school then sign the waiver  ) if you go to public school F off. Travel restrictions, camp restrictions, No ODP, No outside leagues etc. etc. etc. How many times I had to listen to DOC’s talk complete nonsense after practice or before showcases or pre season meetings. How many times I sat at NTCs listening to dutch women talking out their ass. F them. Where you at now? Don’t hear them talking now. What no more insight ladies? No more DA, USSoccer crap to spew. Oh so now you might scout ECNL more? Is that where the new world class players gonna come from?. Maybe now they actually gonna try to find more players than just selecting kids from whatever dumbass DOC kisses your ass best this month or having your favorite soccer dads tell you who to take. ECNL is the same damn thing. Just more letters. They just the last ugly girl standing in the corner at the end of the night.  So now we all go there? F that, I’d rather play AYSO. I guess LAFC is now the place huh. BTW Pick a name guys it’s not hard.  Can’t wait til half of Beach FC girls leave for LAFC then LAFC cuts like 40 kids. I’m tired of it all. The whole system needs one big enima. How for the love of god we keep talking about leagues and the same bs is beyond me. I love my kids, I love soccer but this merry go round needs to stop. I’m out, Good luck guys. Peace.


Brilliant.


----------



## methood

Ellejustus said:


> Let me also say to everyone as we now wait for this "Seismic Soccer Earthquake" to hit us all hard in the face.  @chiefs was right about one big issue I have always had with this BS GDA League shoved down our throats.  False and misleading advertising.  Oh, yes sir imo.  I'm not a legal guy but that was the biggest scam ever.  To everyone on here.  You, the parents, are the customers and many ((not all)) were sold a lie.  It can be proven by science too. You can;t treat girls like sh*t for too long and get away with it.  Hide behind the virus all you want.  Good luck with that......


I 2nd this.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Ellejustus said:


> At least I wasn;t the only one sold "Fully Funded=For Full Time Commitment=World CLASS Girls Soccer Academy & PLAYER." All these GDA clubs in 2016 were selling fully funded, especially to all the top, top goats who were little stars before puberty.  Like EOTL always tees off on us damm fools for believing that our 12 year old is all that.  The Fact is ((where is Fact BTW?)), Pats, LAFC, LA Galaxy, Legends and Surf all advertised "fully funded" G D A @Sunil Illuminati.  You have been wrong on every single one of your predictions and dumb opinion takes.....lol!  I do give you credit for adding spice to this forum. The Millionaires ((or those who act like a millionaire)) were not sold, "Fully funded" is what I know today. They are like boosters with kids playing the sport.  They actually helped fund the fully funded. They were thanked by the Doc instead with gifts and kisses. Some got playing time, some got other goodies. It's called, "PAY SO YOUR DEAREST DAUGHTER CAN PLAY."  If you want to "Pay More" then we have other prizes we can share with you but that is done at the bank  "Thanks for the donation Mr Jones."


Haha @Fact the washed up soccer dad.. he hasn’t been around ever since I owned his ass. Glad that weirdo has been m.i.a.


----------



## ORivers

Surf gone!


----------



## sirfootyalot

Just two teams moving over to ECNL from DA at the moment. Surf and Real So Cal. Interesting time ahead for other clubs


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

Classic. Snake their way back and then officially announce the end of DA for the DA


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

suzysoccer1 said:


> This is complete BS by DA. They are total cowards. To end DA is one thing, to do it during a global pandemic is what bitch ass punks do. You just dumped all these players who gave up and sacrificed so much for you. There was nothing you could do? It’s been ONE MONTH! You’ve been raping families of girls for 3 years, boys for what like 10 years? First chance you get to have an excuse to walk away and you take it. No spine, no fight, what weak ass people from top to bottom. The Fed has money, they could of figured it out if they wanted to. Also while I’m at it you DA clubs and DOC’s also are not immune from criticism. You got into bed with DA you share some of the blame for the product you sold. You took and are taking parents money. Where’s your accountability? Unless your a DOC who quit on his team in February and “moved” to Pullman to be a 3rd assistant, because he knew this was at least a possibility. Then your ok I guess. He wasn't there that much anyway. But the rest of you coolade drinking power hungry DOCs I’m sure you guys got lessons from Barry, or whatever nazi runs surf these days on how to be a snake so you guys gonna be fine. These DA minions for years preached, used propaganda, threats, coercion and anything else they could to force players and family’s to abide and follow or suffer. No high school ( unless you go to private school then sign the waiver  ) if you go to public school F off. Travel restrictions, camp restrictions, No ODP, No outside leagues etc. etc. etc. How many times I had to listen to DOC’s talk complete nonsense after practice or before showcases or pre season meetings. How many times I sat at NTCs listening to dutch women talking out their ass. F them. Where you at now? Don’t hear them talking now. What no more insight ladies? No more DA, USSoccer crap to spew. Oh so now you might scout ECNL more? Is that where the new world class players gonna come from?. Maybe now they actually gonna try to find more players than just selecting kids from whatever dumbass DOC kisses your ass best this month or having your favorite soccer dads tell you who to take. ECNL is the same damn thing. Just more letters. They just the last ugly girl standing in the corner at the end of the night.  So now we all go there? F that, I’d rather play AYSO. I guess LAFC is now the place huh. BTW Pick a name guys it’s not hard.  Can’t wait til half of Beach FC girls leave for LAFC then LAFC cuts like 40 kids. I’m tired of it all. The whole system needs one big enima. How for the love of god we keep talking about leagues and the same bs is beyond me. I love my kids, I love soccer but this merry go round needs to stop. I’m out, Good luck guys. Peace.


I don't have some of the history many of you do... but I watched 90% of the DA families look down on everyone else and flash their fucking US Soccer badges in other people's faces.  Suzy, you can't tell me you were totally blindsided by this move.  You're accusing the DA of stealing money.  Well, did you or any other DA parent NOT know what you were signing up for?  By the way, the Fed does not have any money.  They have OUR money and, because they've run out of it, printed more.  The DA provided a service, told you what it was going to be and how much it was going to cost.  If you signed up to put your 13-year old on a plane to play Portland on Saturday and Seattle on Sunday, that was your choice.  

I'm not a DA fan and was against it from Day 1.  "You want to play for the USWNT?"  Uh, really?  C'mon, Suzy...


----------



## Ellejustus

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Classic. Snake their way back and then officially announce the end of DA for the DA


That's what I was thinking.  I have always said that Surf=GDA.  They get to share their news first. How nice!!! They were already going to do this before the earthquake hits us at 1pm.  BS!!!!!


----------



## Soccer43

suzysoccer1 said:


> This is complete BS by DA. They are total cowards. To end DA is one thing, to do it during a global pandemic is what bitch ass punks do. You just dumped all these players who gave up and sacrificed so much for you. There was nothing you could do? It’s been ONE MONTH! You’ve been raping families of girls for 3 years, boys for what like 10 years? First chance you get to have an excuse to walk away and you take it. No spine, no fight, what weak ass people from top to bottom. The Fed has money, they could of figured it out if they wanted to. Also while I’m at it you DA clubs and DOC’s also are not immune from criticism. You got into bed with DA you share some of the blame for the product you sold. You took and are taking parents money. Where’s your accountability? Unless your a DOC who quit on his team in February and “moved” to Pullman to be a 3rd assistant, because he knew this was at least a possibility. Then your ok I guess. He wasn't there that much anyway. But the rest of you coolade drinking power hungry DOCs I’m sure you guys got lessons from Barry, or whatever nazi runs surf these days on how to be a snake so you guys gonna be fine. These DA minions for years preached, used propaganda, threats, coercion and anything else they could to force players and family’s to abide and follow or suffer. No high school ( unless you go to private school then sign the waiver  ) if you go to public school F off. Travel restrictions, camp restrictions, No ODP, No outside leagues etc. etc. etc. How many times I had to listen to DOC’s talk complete nonsense after practice or before showcases or pre season meetings. How many times I sat at NTCs listening to dutch women talking out their ass. F them. Where you at now? Don’t hear them talking now. What no more insight ladies? No more DA, USSoccer crap to spew. Oh so now you might scout ECNL more? Is that where the new world class players gonna come from?. Maybe now they actually gonna try to find more players than just selecting kids from whatever dumbass DOC kisses your ass best this month or having your favorite soccer dads tell you who to take. ECNL is the same damn thing. Just more letters. They just the last ugly girl standing in the corner at the end of the night.  So now we all go there? F that, I’d rather play AYSO. I guess LAFC is now the place huh. BTW Pick a name guys it’s not hard.  Can’t wait til half of Beach FC girls leave for LAFC then LAFC cuts like 40 kids. I’m tired of it all. The whole system needs one big enima. How for the love of god we keep talking about leagues and the same bs is beyond me. I love my kids, I love soccer but this merry go round needs to stop. I’m out, Good luck guys. Peace.


favorite post so far..... Preach it...


----------



## Chris Knight

Ellejustus said:


> At least I wasn;t the only one sold "Fully Funded=For Full Time Commitment=World CLASS Girls Soccer Academy & PLAYER." All these GDA clubs in 2016 were selling fully funded, especially to all the top, top goats who were little stars before puberty.  Like EOTL always tees off on us damm fools for believing that our 12 year old is all that.  The Fact is ((where is Fact BTW?)), Pats, LAFC, LA Galaxy, Legends and Surf all advertised "fully funded" G D A @Sunil Illuminati.  You have been wrong on every single one of your predictions and dumb opinion takes.....lol!  I do give you credit for adding spice to this forum. The Millionaires ((or those who act like a millionaire)) were not sold, "Fully funded" is what I know today. They are like boosters with kids playing the sport.  They actually helped fund the fully funded. They were thanked by the Doc instead with gifts and kisses. Some got playing time, some got other goodies. It's called, "PAY SO YOUR DEAREST DAUGHTER CAN PLAY."  If you want to "Pay More" then we have other prizes we can share with you but that is done at the bank  "Thanks for the donation Mr Jones."


Heya Elle,

I rarely post here and I know what I'm about to write isn't what these forums are for but, under the circumstances I just had to ...

Unfortunately I've been up reading this thing from the hours of 12-2am the past few nights, and even more unfortunately, we've all been subject to your narcissistic bulsh littered throughout most of it.  That said, just in case you weren't aware and in my best Jim Carrey ... 

You are one pathetic loser.


----------



## Eagle33

looks like Big announcement coming from DE at Strikers tonight.....


----------



## soccer4us

ORivers said:


> Surf gone!


All they cared about to their parents was getting this out before DA announcement lol Classic. It's our choice!


----------



## BigSoccer

by the way Whatever Nazi Runs Surf would be a great Punk Band Name.


----------



## pokergod

Sunil Illuminati said:


> There is no meritocracy in youth soccer. Only
> Contacts. Surf are the Gambinos and Slammers are the Gottis they get what they want, when they want. Watch what happens


Does that make Beach Fredo Corleone?


----------



## Ellejustus

Chris Knight said:


> Heya Elle,
> 
> I rarely post here and I know what I'm about to write isn't what these forums are for but, under the circumstances I just had to ...
> 
> Unfortunately I've been up reading this thing from the hours of 12-2am the past few nights, and even more unfortunately, we've all been subject to your narcissistic bulsh littered throughout most of it.  That said, just in case you weren't aware and in my best Jim Carrey ...
> 
> You are one pathetic loser.


Heya Chrisy, 
I think most of the parents ((not you, the winner, because with a loser like me we need a winner like you Chris)) all lost out on this scam.  I'll chill at the beach and wonder how all this happened over the last three years still and just keep that all to myself.  My dd is training for school and staying in shape for soccer too and other sports.  Big earthquake coming I hear from my sources.


----------



## methood

*LOL* they aren’t the top non mls boys club in the nation. NOT EVEN CLOSE. The fact they are selling this as “we made this choice months prior” is a lie.

same lies over and over. 

SURF JOINS THE ECNL


For 43 years, San Diego Surf has been creating the Best Experiences and Opportunities for our athletes and has established itself as a perennial national powerhouse.  This year is no exception as our club is the #1 Ranked Girls Program and the Top Non-MLS Boys Program in the nation.  We accomplish this success by having an incredible group of athletes, employing a premium coaching staff, playing at the best facility, partnering with industry leaders (i.e. Nike and Man City) and by competing at the highest levels in the game.

Today, after carefully considering every option, we are announcing a change in one of those success variables.  Moving forward we are proud to announce our older age girls and boys teams will be competing in the ECNL (Elite Clubs National League).   

We began a process more than six months ago to evaluate the right national league format for our club.  We have reviewed all options available to Surf and kept our mission and our athletes at the center of our decision-making process.  In the past few months it has become clear there was instability within the Development Academy (DA) while the ECNL continued to gain strength, influence and momentum.  With today’s pending announcement by US Soccer, to end the DA, it appears that our process and concerns were well justified.  Nonetheless, our final decision to join ECNL was made prior to any US Soccer announcement and we are thrilled to once again be a part of the ECNL.  Among many reasons, we based our conclusion on three clear benefits provided by the ECNL.  First, the ECNL will offer the best competition in Southern California and on the National stage.  Second, the ECNL will allow more flexibility and opportunities for each individual player.  Third, the ECNL is more mission aligned with Surf as a youth sports organization.  The ECNL is an organization focused on youth soccer teams and empowering youth athletes on and off the field – with a focus on college exposure and direct access to the U.S. National Teams.
What Does This Mean For Our Players & Families?

Does Surf still play in the top league in SoCal?  YES – a power shift has occurred and in 2020/21 the ECNL will include the best clubs in SoCal.

Do our 1st and 2nd teams have a platform to win the National Championship? YES

Do we still have national showcases for college and pro scout exposure?  YES

Do we still have the same access to US scouts and the US National Youth Teams?  YES

Are our 1st and 2nd teams included in this transition?  YES - our tops teams will play in the ECNL and our 2nd teams will play in the ECNL Regional League.

Does our soccer calendar change dramatically?  NO, however there will be an option to play high school soccer.
There will be more details to follow, including individual team meetings and webinars on the ECNL.  We will make sure the communication is comprehensive and transparent. 

Due to our national prominence, Surf has been directly involved in all discussions at the highest levels of youth soccer and we believe strongly this is the best move for the Surf Family. We didn’t make this decision lightly or without many hours of internal deliberation and careful consideration.  With that in mind we are certain the ECNL is the right partner for Surf.  

Sincerely,
Team Surf


----------



## Ellejustus

El Clasico said:


> Your dealer sold you skank instead of skunk and you act like you are innocent in all of this. The writing was on the wall from day 1. Wanting it to be different won't make it different.


To be fair to some us who were sold that shank, most of us can;t read or understand the Docs writing that was on the wall.  A little empathy today can go a long way for us.  BTW, where does one go for the good skunk?  Is there any?  Stuff today is not like what I had in Laguna in the early 80s....lol!!


----------



## Dos Equis

soccer4us said:


> All they cared about to their parents was getting this out before DA announcement lol Classic. It's our choice!


Any current DA club would have loved to be able to post that notice to their players and families.  Give credit where credit is due, Surf managed this well.  I still think (more hope) there are more announcements to come.  

If US Soccer leaves all its DA clubs to fend for themselves, the damage they will do to this sport will be felt for a long time.  We all lose.


----------



## Ellejustus




----------



## GeekKid

ORivers said:


> Surf gone!


Funny, Surf has this web page on their site but not accessible from the main page.  Even funnier is you type ENCL in the search bar at the main page and it comes back with no results...









						Elite Clubs National League (ECNL) - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
					

Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.




					www.surfsoccer.com


----------



## soccer4us

Dos Equis said:


> Any current DA club would have loved to be able to post that notice to their players and families.  Give credit where credit is due, Surf managed this well.  I still think (more hope) there are more announcements to come.
> 
> If US Soccer leaves all its DA clubs to fend for themselves, the damage they will do to this sport will be felt for a long time.  We all lose.


Surf will get into any league period. It's just funny a club announces to parents before actual league announces they are in. I'm glad they will be joining ECNL.


----------



## Wasabi

No Beach, no Albion and most surprising, no Legends.

just Surf & Real So Cal. Pure speculation but Blues get 2nd team (if Surf negotiated this months ago they did it with blues and real so cal).

I also expect a 2nd Vegas team (long way to go for one game).  Two brackets of 8 in Southwest.


----------



## Emma

Dos Equis said:


> Any current DA club would have loved to be able to post that notice to their players and families.  Give credit where credit is due, Surf managed this well.  I still think (more hope) there are more announcements to come.
> 
> If US Soccer leaves all its DA clubs to fend for themselves, the damage they will do to this sport will be felt for a long time.  We all lose.


Making this announcement and decision during the Pandemic while children and families are already under financial and social stress is as callous as it gets.  Support and fan base for US Soccer will decline.  Although I've always preferred to not have DA (or ECNL), just the open promotion and relegation systems for teams, the timing and manner of this could not be worse.  I do hope US Soccer has a decent method of transition for players and coaches.


----------



## Ellejustus

GeekKid said:


> Funny, Surf has this web page on their site but not accessible from the main page.  Even funnier is you type ENCL in the search bar at the main page and it comes back with no results...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elite Clubs National League (ECNL) - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.surfsoccer.com


Insider trading or something like that is my guess.  Always ahead of the news.  I know I'm a narcissistic crazy loser and fool when I'm not well, but this is just so interesting.  I will shut up now.  My PMs are lighting up.  When will we find out about all the other clubs?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

I love this chaos!!!!!    The first shoe has dropped,  now that ECNL is licking their chops, they wont expect to the 2nd shoe to drop soon (college scholarships shrinking).   For those that are all into the ECNL thing, watch out for colleges to drop soccer programs and shrink scholarships.    Here's why: 
1.  Universities are losing money and will lose more now that they move to distance learning
2. Parents are pushing back on these $60k+ college fees a year, this means less revenue for colleges. 
3.  IF (big if), states like California do not allow for public gatherings in September, you will have a huge downfall of ticket sales for Football Games.  Football funds most athletic programs.   If they take a big hit, all sports teams suffer. 

4. High School is the big winner,  if you can now get the best players doing both ECNL and High School,  you can recruit out of High School playoff games.   Keep in mind that budgets will be tight for T&E as well for scouts. 


Bottom line, welcome to the new world!!!!!!


----------



## Dof3

What a statement.  They chose the wrong platform.  They were smug about it.  They trashed the league they left.  They turned out to be wrong.  But this was their idea.  And so they fellate themselves in a press release saying "We knew it all along!"  Wow.  Youth soccer in the US isn't going to get better until the arrogant, self-righteous jerks are out of it.  So, but that standard, I mean just after Miss Piggy flies across the frozen tundras of Hell.


----------



## Ellejustus

Emma said:


> Making this announcement and decision during the Pandemic while children and families are already under financial and social stress is as callous as it gets.  Support and fan base for US Soccer will decline.  Although I've always preferred to not have DA (or ECNL), just the open promotion and relegation systems for teams, the timing and manner of this could not be worse.  I do hope US Soccer has a decent method of transition for players and coaches.


I agree 100%.  What all these Docs don;t understand is the female older players are sick of this sh*t.  I know girls who worked their asses off the last three years in this GDA league and then their HS was closed down, no more sports, grounded and just hoping to come back before the season is over. Then they cancel the season.  Then they closed their doors.  Again, the kids are not thought about.  I'm not signing up for nothing until the dust clears and a few more of all my questions get answered.  I have fun here with the adults but I will say the girls will not be happy and mom and dad might tell these leagues to shove it.


----------



## dad4

I can’t say I’m glad to see the chaos.  A lot of kids and families are left out in the cold on this, and for no good reason.  

I’m amazed that USSF couldn’t/wouldn’t manage a decent transition for their clubs and players.


----------



## SouthBayFutbol

methood said:


> *LOL* they aren’t the top non mls boys club in the nation. NOT EVEN CLOSE. The fact they are selling this as “we made this choice months prior” is a lie.
> 
> same lies over and over.
> 
> SURF JOINS THE ECNL
> 
> 
> For 43 years, San Diego Surf has been creating the Best Experiences and Opportunities for our athletes and has established itself as a perennial national powerhouse.  This year is no exception as our club is the #1 Ranked Girls Program and the Top Non-MLS Boys Program in the nation.  We accomplish this success by having an incredible group of athletes, employing a premium coaching staff, playing at the best facility, partnering with industry leaders (i.e. Nike and Man City) and by competing at the highest levels in the game.
> 
> Today, after carefully considering every option, we are announcing a change in one of those success variables.  Moving forward we are proud to announce our older age girls and boys teams will be competing in the ECNL (Elite Clubs National League).
> 
> We began a process more than six months ago to evaluate the right national league format for our club.  We have reviewed all options available to Surf and kept our mission and our athletes at the center of our decision-making process.  In the past few months it has become clear there was instability within the Development Academy (DA) while the ECNL continued to gain strength, influence and momentum.  With today’s pending announcement by US Soccer, to end the DA, it appears that our process and concerns were well justified.  Nonetheless, our final decision to join ECNL was made prior to any US Soccer announcement and we are thrilled to once again be a part of the ECNL.  Among many reasons, we based our conclusion on three clear benefits provided by the ECNL.  First, the ECNL will offer the best competition in Southern California and on the National stage.  Second, the ECNL will allow more flexibility and opportunities for each individual player.  Third, the ECNL is more mission aligned with Surf as a youth sports organization.  The ECNL is an organization focused on youth soccer teams and empowering youth athletes on and off the field – with a focus on college exposure and direct access to the U.S. National Teams.
> What Does This Mean For Our Players & Families?
> 
> Does Surf still play in the top league in SoCal?  YES – a power shift has occurred and in 2020/21 the ECNL will include the best clubs in SoCal.
> 
> Do our 1st and 2nd teams have a platform to win the National Championship? YES
> 
> Do we still have national showcases for college and pro scout exposure?  YES
> 
> Do we still have the same access to US scouts and the US National Youth Teams?  YES
> 
> Are our 1st and 2nd teams included in this transition?  YES - our tops teams will play in the ECNL and our 2nd teams will play in the ECNL Regional League.
> 
> Does our soccer calendar change dramatically?  NO, however there will be an option to play high school soccer.
> There will be more details to follow, including individual team meetings and webinars on the ECNL.  We will make sure the communication is comprehensive and transparent.
> 
> Due to our national prominence, Surf has been directly involved in all discussions at the highest levels of youth soccer and we believe strongly this is the best move for the Surf Family. We didn’t make this decision lightly or without many hours of internal deliberation and careful consideration.  With that in mind we are certain the ECNL is the right partner for Surf.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Team Surf


Stay classy San Diego.....


----------



## JuliVeee

Total Clown show.  

No meetings scheduled with our DD or her DA team regarding any announcements forthcoming. Did Surf tell the parents in meetings beforehand, or just release a pdf via email this am?


----------



## Copa9

dad4 said:


> Who said I supported DA?
> 
> I agree with you that DA sucks.  I just don’t see why ECNL is much better, though I agree with you on sub rules.  Limited subs is a recipe for playing while hurt.
> 
> ACL and concussions are important.   That’s not snark.  That is frustration coming out.  My kid is getting near puberty and headers, therefore it is time to decide whether to drop the sport entirely.
> 
> How many ACL tears and repeat concussions in your league last year?  How many ACL tears and repeat concussions at your club?  Do you even know?
> 
> Does ECNL even track the data?  If you don’t track the data, how on earth can you hope to keep the kids safe?


My dd has played both ECNL and DA, ECNL was nothing more than SCDSL with some playoffs thrown in.  DA has provided an excellent platform and dd is now committed to a top D1 school.  I do agree the sub rules were not necessary but did not result in any injuries other than skinned and bruised legs and a few ankle sprains, which happens as they get older.  In the last two and half years with DA, there have not been any ACL tears and only one mild concussion on her team.  By the way, DA protocol of professional brain assessment prior to the beginning of the each season was great.  Having a trainer at every game was great, ACL warm up before every practice and game was good. A lot of non DA teams do this too, it really falls on the coach and his/her commitment to safety. DA limiting the number of games that could be played on consecutive days and a minimum number of hours between games even if on different days was great. At least at the local level, the protection of our dds was excellent.  Did we like the travel, absolutely not but dd did.  She was able to handle a rigorous academic school load, the soccer and still have time for too much screen time, shopping and spending time with her friends. As far as spending time with elementary school friends or AYSO teammates in high school soccer, she just wasn't interested.  Many of those "friends", spend their spare time partying, and are not as focused on their school work and moved on to different interest. That's fine, but her priority is family, school, soccer and her soccer friends, many who have been together on the team for 5 years. Once some of the girls started driving having teammates at different high schools has not been a problem, they find a way to meet up after school or on the weekends. The competition in the DA has been great.  The biggest downside was the travel, but if you were careful and planed ahead you could get some cheap flights but the hotel expense was always too much. It is really too bad the leagues couldn't have figured out a way to exist together. Maybe if DA had dropped the no high school rule for those who wanted it things would have worked out.  But I really doubt that, in the end it is about money, power and control at the top. Clubs that went back from DA to ECNL I suspect it had a lot to do with money not really high school soccer. They lost a lot of money by not being able to hold large tournaments to bring in the big money to their club. Oh well, forward and onward.  The ones who have suffered the most with all this mess are the players, what the parents (including myself) think about the leagues doesn't matter. A lot of the bitter comments are from parents who didn't have a realistic assessment of their players ability or desire to put in the long hard work to achieve their dream and thought their kid would be at the highest level. Even ECNL families have the same expectation that their player is so good that they will be recruited to play in college.  As far as the money, it is too much.  ECNL was almost as expensive.  But be real, most sports are expensive as the athlete ages.  Just talk to volleyball players, gymnastic athletes, tennis athletes, golf, ice skaters,  etc. etc. etc.  In the end, if your player has been happy and proud to be where they have played and developed a love of the game, that is great.  Paying for your child to play a sport is sure a lot better than paying for drug rehab or counseling for a kid who has no focus or becomes involved with the wrong group.  There are many temptations and distractions for our youth today. If your player can come out of this with a strong work ethic, can manage their time and commit to their team mates, this will bode well for them when they are out in the real world work force. How your player handles this mess will be in great part a reflection of your attitude and behavior and a great life lesson.


----------



## RedCard

Most are gonna laugh at this but I’m hearing FCGS Girls will get ECNL. They applied way before this. Just saying....


----------



## sdklutz

Dof3 said:


> What a statement.  They chose the wrong platform.  They were smug about it.  They trashed the league they left.  They turned out to be wrong.  But this was their idea.  And so they fellate themselves in a press release saying "We knew it all along!"  Wow.  Youth soccer in the US isn't going to get better until the arrogant, self-righteous jerks are out of it.  So, but that standard, I mean just after Miss Piggy flies across the frozen tundras of Hell.


That Surf email seemed like a Trump tweet...got to rewrite history


----------



## Sandypk

Does any of this even matter?  ECNL may be gone too after all of this is over.
Scientists predicting social distancing until 2022.  I’m not really too worried about
what league or college my dd attends at this point.  Online learning until at least 2021. 








						US may have to endure social distancing until 2022 if no vaccine is quickly found, scientists predict
					

Social distancing may be the new normal for quite a while.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## futboldad1

Sandypk said:


> Does any of this even matter?  ECNL may be gone too after all of this is over.
> Scientists predicting social distancing until 2022.  I’m not really too worried about
> what league or college my dd attends at this point.  Online learning until at least 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US may have to endure social distancing until 2022 if no vaccine is quickly found, scientists predict
> 
> 
> Social distancing may be the new normal for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


There is a separate thread for Corona talk.....please don't derail this one.....it's nice to have a distraction......


----------



## Sandypk

futboldad1 said:


> There is a separate thread for Corona talk.....please don't derail this one.....it's nice to have a distraction......


I’m not derailing the thread.  It was still about ECNL and DA just gave a different perspective.
ECNL, DA, new league, old league, whatever....we have time to decide.


----------



## Justkickinit

Dof3 said:


> What a statement.  They chose the wrong platform.  They were smug about it.  They trashed the league they left.  They turned out to be wrong.  But this was their idea.  And so they fellate themselves in a press release saying "We knew it all along!"  Wow.  Youth soccer in the US isn't going to get better until the arrogant, self-righteous jerks are out of it.  So, but that standard, I mean just after Miss Piggy flies across the frozen tundras of Hell.


This is correct if you believe that these are all the same people, which they are not. Surf has had big changes in the hierarchy over the last several years. So the people there now making these decisions are not the ones you reference and allude to. As an organization, point taken, but the makeup of the people and DOCs making these decisions are not entirely the same.
And does any of this really matter right now? Kids won’t be playing for a lot longer then most think. 
And I thought ElleJustus?? said he/she was going to shut up? PLEASE, please stop posting


----------



## Surf Zombie

I'm just here for the Sexy Bikini ads posted between all these comments talking about soccer.  

Sexiest Bikinis of 2019
Discover the year's hottest new bikinis & save with these searches.
Bikini Clearance Sales


----------



## Sandypk

Surf Zombie said:


> I'm just here for the Sexy Bikini ads posted between all these comments talking about soccer.
> 
> Sexiest Bikinis of 2019
> Discover the year's hottest new bikinis & save with these searches.
> Bikini Clearance Sales


Hmmmm, I don’t get those adds.  Whatcha been lookin at online??!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

pokergod said:


> Does that make Beach Fredo Corleone?


Chris Cuomo is already Fredo.  Maybe the brother in law... um, "Carlo"?


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> We never saw anybody try to take her out while playing high school soccer so I am not sure that is an actual thing..


Great post and congrats again to your daughter. Hopefully we will get to see her play when the world starts up again.

While players purposefully trying to take out a player it does happen. When DD was a freshman she was in a game where I knew the referee. The next day the ref said that after DD scored her second goal, the ref overheard the opposing defense saying something about "take out #??". The ref warned them that if anything happened to any player on DD's team that those defenders would not play the rest of the season. I still think HS soccer (and other sports) can be a great experience and should be allowed for anyone that wants to play.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Surf Zombie said:


> I'm just here for the Sexy Bikini ads posted between all these comments talking about soccer.
> 
> Sexiest Bikinis of 2019
> Discover the year's hottest new bikinis & save with these searches.
> Bikini Clearance Sales


LOL.  Dude, those are tracking ads personalized based on your own browsing history.  I get ads for power tools and face masks.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Messi>CR7 said:


> LOL.  Dude, those are tracking ads personalized based on your own browsing history.  I get ads for power tools and face masks.


Yeah, i know.  The pandemic hasn't stopped Mrs. Surf Zombie from spending money!


----------



## RedCard

Sandypk said:


> Does any of this even matter?  ECNL may be gone too after all of this is over.
> Scientists predicting social distancing until 2022.  I’m not really too worried about
> what league or college my dd attends at this point.  Online learning until at least 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US may have to endure social distancing until 2022 if no vaccine is quickly found, scientists predict
> 
> 
> Social distancing may be the new normal for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


The Los Angeles Unified School District announced that all LAUSD Athletic fields/gyms/weight rooms will remain closed throughout the summer so:
#1 - High school football is in jeopardy along with other fall sports
#2 - No fields for club soccer teams to practice at.


----------



## Fact

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Haha @Fact the washed up soccer dad.. he hasn’t been around ever since I owned his ass. Glad that weirdo has been m.i.a.


Hey fuck head, get a life. I have been working long hours and with no travel I have had less time to come on the forum. Glad to see that i live in your head loser.  I am sure you are panicking, that;s right Rebels does not belong in a league with Surf.  As soon as ECNL's contract is up, i am sure you will be gone. Carlsbad is deserving if they are limiting spots in SD. Beach and Legends has proved themselves too. This whole mess is sad for the kiddos especially during a lock up, the uncertainty of everything and they have no control to do anything right now.  So continue to gloat for now loser, your time will expire soon.  Now go back to you recliner and eat your Takis and drink your Corona, some of us have work to do.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

Justkickinit said:


> This is correct if you believe that these are all the same people, which they are not. Surf has had big changes in the hierarchy over the last several years. So the people there now making these decisions are not the ones you reference and allude to. As an organization, point taken, but the makeup of the people and DOCs making these decisions are not entirely the same.
> And does any of this really matter right now? Kids won’t be playing for a lot longer then most think.
> And I thought ElleJustus?? said he/she was going to shut up? PLEASE, please stop posting


Lol the DOCs at Surf don't make any decisions. They are the marketing arm for El Presidente. Same person is making the decision and has for a long time.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

No Legends, Beach, Albion...what a joke.  We finally get a chance to create a unified top league and can't even do that when it's there for the taking.


----------



## myself

http://imgur.com/a/gNW63Fk


With sound: https://streamable.com/1h6pwa


----------



## Patandpats

rainbow_unicorn said:


> No Legends, Beach, Albion...what a joke.  We finally get a chance to create a unified top league and can't even do that when it's there for the taking.


Agreed.  If you go in to ECNL, you are going to be in a league where you play the same teams 2-3 times a year. So why not make that league all southern CA teams?  Driving five hours to Phoenix doesn't mean you are playing better competition.  It just means you are spending more money to play the same amount of games.  Everyone knows who the best clubs are.  If the DOC's cared about their kids they'd put all the teams in one league and go from there.  Even in DA you only played the teams from other conferences 3-6 times a year. That can still happen without the cost and without trying to sell parents on bullshit.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> Damn it EOTL, you are like the second coming of MAP.  You started out seeming a bit full of yourself, but damn if you do not make a lot of sense.
> 
> I might not narrowly define playing in the PAC-12 or ACC as college soccer success, but your point is spot on.


Sir sometimes calling it as you see it makes you seem like you are chicken little or even Doctor Doom but at no point was it malicious (Caliklines is my only exception).


----------



## timbuck

outside! said:


> Great post and congrats again to your daughter. Hopefully we will get to see her play when the world starts up again.
> 
> While players purposefully trying to take out a player it does happen. When DD was a freshman she was in a game where I knew the referee. The next day the ref said that after DD scored her second goal, the ref overheard the opposing defense saying something about "take out #??". The ref warned them that if anything happened to any player on DD's team that those defenders would not play the rest of the season. I still think HS soccer (and other sports) can be a great experience and should be allowed for anyone that wants to play.


I’ve heard parents at u10 games say the same thing about taking out a player. And I’m sure it happens at ecnl and da games too.


----------



## Dubs

dad4 said:


> I wasn’t asking about GDA.
> 
> I was asking you how many girls tore their ACL in ECNL last year.   i also asked how many tore their ACL at your ECNL club last year.
> 
> You aren’t answering.  That bad?


We had at least 6 (one of which was my DD) across two age groups all within 2 months of each other.  Does that give you what you need?


----------



## From the Spot

Has anyone heard what happens to DPL, will it continue as a stand alone league?


----------



## Ansu Fati

Sandypk said:


> I’m not derailing the thread.  It was still about ECNL and DA just gave a different perspective.
> ECNL, DA, new league, old league, whatever....we have time to decide.


how dare you or others try to infringe on our right to bitch/gloat/daydream/prognosticate about where youth soccer is heading in the midsts of a pandemic with intermittent reminders about the fact that we have no freaking clue what's gonna happen in the coming months to next year or so?


----------



## Justkickinit

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Lol the DOCs at Surf don't make any decisions. They are the marketing arm for El Presidente. Same person is making the decision and has for a long time.


You think JM, the long time Surf Pres is making these decisions??? Hilarious. And I stated “entirely!”  There are some folks still there, but not all. DOCs there now are also a VP and one of the main DMs. Look at who their top Senior DOCs are there now and ask yourself if they do not influence any of the decision making.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

Justkickinit said:


> You think JM, the long time Surf Pres is making these decisions??? Hilarious. And I stated “entirely!”  There are some folks still there, but not all. DOCs there now are also a VP and one of the main DMs. Look at who their top Senior DOCs are there now and ask yourself if they do not influence any of the decision making.


Absolutely. The DOCs might influence the outcome but JM is pulling the strings.


----------



## timbuck

From the Spot said:


> Has anyone heard what happens to DPL, will it continue as a stand alone league?


There’s no way it can still exist, right?  Just play scdsl or coast.  If that’s not ok with you, then tryout for an ecnl or ecnl regional league team.


----------



## dad4

Copa9 said:


> My dd has played both ECNL and DA, ECNL was nothing more than SCDSL with some playoffs thrown in.  DA has provided an excellent platform and dd is now committed to a top D1 school.  I do agree the sub rules were not necessary but did not result in any injuries other than skinned and bruised legs and a few ankle sprains, which happens as they get older.  In the last two and half years with DA, there have not been any ACL tears and only one mild concussion on her team.  By the way, DA protocol of professional brain assessment prior to the beginning of the each season was great.  Having a trainer at every game was great, ACL warm up before every practice and game was good....


Did they use PEP,  or another ACL warmup?

I just wish there was decent data.  All the data I have seen focuses on HS soccer overall.   One study puts the risk at about 4-5% per player per year.
Another puts it at 12.2/100,000 AE.  (roughly 2-3% per player per year.)

But those are underestimates, because they include a lot of low intensity players.  

Which is why I ask how many girls tore their ACL in ECNL games/practices last year.  I know, from the overall statistics, that it is probably one oer team or higher.


----------



## lafalafa

GeekKid said:


> Funny, Surf has this web page on their site but not accessible from the main page.  Even funnier is you type ENCL in the search bar at the main page and it comes back with no results...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elite Clubs National League (ECNL) - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.surfsoccer.com


Did they actually get accepted for membership or are the hoping to get that?

Didn't surf also post/say they were in ECNL previous years and later was like oh DPL is better and aligns with our plans.  When ECNL girls actually has a official post about Surf or others on there site, I buy it until then seems like another rumor to keep parents paying.


----------



## El Clasico

Messi>CR7 said:


> LOL.  Dude, those are tracking ads personalized based on your own browsing history.  I get ads for power tools and face masks.


Sure you do... or is that what they are calling marital aids these days?


----------



## Justkickinit

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Absolutely. The DOCs might influence the outcome but JM is pulling the strings.


I’d be surprised if he even sits in on those meetings any longer. Maybe you know something more, but I doubt it. And it really doesn’t matter. If anyone is pulling strings, it ain’t him. I wonder if we will even see a Fall season? So who cares


----------



## From the Spot

timbuck said:


> There’s no way it can still exist, right?  Just play scdsl or coast.  If that’s not ok with you, then tryout for an ecnl or ecnl regional league team.


Just curious what the DA clubs who don't get in to ECNL will do with their top teams?


----------



## Hired Gun

rainbow_unicorn said:


> No Legends, Beach, Albion...what a joke.  We finally get a chance to create a unified top league and can't even do that when it's there for the taking.


I guess Arsenal can now poach all their players back that Legends stole...


----------



## Kicker4Life

timbuck said:


> There’s no way it can still exist, right?  Just play scdsl or coast.  If that’s not ok with you, then tryout for an ecnl or ecnl regional league team.


Unless all the teams that don’t get into ECNL in California (Thorns, Placer, Earthquakes, Galaxy, city FC, Legends, Beach, etc) decide to turn DPL into a California League.  No my choice, but a real possibility.


----------



## pokergod

From the Spot said:


> Just curious what the DA clubs who don't get in to ECNL will do with their top teams?


watch the players all leave for ecnl clubs.


----------



## tjinaz

From the Spot said:


> Just curious what the DA clubs who don't get in to ECNL will do with their top teams?


Start their own league so we can begin the cycle again.


----------



## soccer4us

ECNL Boys Announces 6 New Member Clubs in  Southern California for 2020-2021
					

RICHMOND, VA (April 15, 2020) – The ECNL Boys is excited to announce that Arsenal, FC Golden State, Pateadores, Real So Cal, San Diego Surf, and Strikers FC will join the league in the 2020-2021 season as members of the Southwest Conference.  “The addition of these clubs, along with our current...




					www.boysecnl.com
				




Girls can't be too far away from being announced then...


----------



## Kicker4Life

pokergod said:


> what the players all leave for ecnl clubs.


Not everyone can do the hour plus commute to train with all the ECNL clubs at the OC Great park.


----------



## dad4

Dubs said:


> We had at least 6 (one of which was my DD) across two age groups all within 2 months of each other.  Does that give you what you need?


thanks.  it helps.

Were you guys doing PEP or anything similar?


----------



## Desert Hound

soccer4us said:


> ECNL Boys Announces 6 New Member Clubs in  Southern California for 2020-2021
> 
> 
> RICHMOND, VA (April 15, 2020) – The ECNL Boys is excited to announce that Arsenal, FC Golden State, Pateadores, Real So Cal, San Diego Surf, and Strikers FC will join the league in the 2020-2021 season as members of the Southwest Conference.  “The addition of these clubs, along with our current...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boysecnl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls can't be too far away from being announced then...


In a nutshell the above highlights the disfunction at US Soccer. US Soccer has not officially announced anything, but ECNL has already announced some DA clubs now going ECNL in the boys division. One moves fast, the other can't chew gum and walk at the same time.


----------



## Sandypk

dad4 said:


> Did they use PEP,  or another ACL warmup?
> 
> I just wish there was decent data.  All the data I have seen focuses on HS soccer overall.   One study puts the risk at about 4-5% per player per year.
> Another puts it at 12.2/100,000 AE.  (roughly 2-3% per player per year.)
> 
> But those are underestimates, because they include a lot of low intensity players.
> 
> Which is why I ask how many girls tore their ACL in ECNL games/practices last year.  I know, from the overall statistics, that it is probably one oer team or higher.


Beach did the PEP warm-up and then had quite a few ACL injuries.  They actually had more ACL injuries than in the past.
I can count at least 6 ACL injuries over the past year.


----------



## Ellejustus

From the Spot said:


> Just curious what the DA clubs who don't get in to ECNL will do with their top teams?


Top teams will stay together with the top top players.  Good coaching is key.  Plus, why leave?


From the Spot said:


> Just curious what the DA clubs who don't get in to ECNL will do with their top teams?


Older teams will stay together and kick ass in Cali.  Those are good teams.  Plus, they can sell "no traveling outside of Cali."  So funny, the same crew that forced all this travel and thought it was awesome.  ECNL will poach the stud 12 year old and younger.  It won;t be as easy now though.  Soccer biz has changed again in socal.  Beach & Legends will be just find.  Plus, we can all play against each other now and HS Soccer will be cool.  No parting though.....lol!  Advise to those who control Surf Cup.  Make it a tier one premier tournament and let's get back to some tough competition.  I'll pay double for pure competition.  I need that badly in my life right now.


----------



## RedCard

From the Spot said:


> Just curious what the DA clubs who don't get in to ECNL will do with their top teams?


Players will tryout for the ECNL teams. Beach players can tryout for Breakers or Slammers depending which way they want to go on the 405. 
Legends players can got Arsenal or Blues. Teams will look a lot different next season, if there is a season...
Interesting that RSC is in seeing that Eagles is very close to them and players go back and forth for those 2 clubs.


----------



## soccer4us

Desert Hound said:


> In a nutshell the above highlights the disfunction at US Soccer. US Soccer has not officially announced anything, but ECNL has already announced some DA clubs now going ECNL in the boys division. One moves fast, the other can't chew gum and walk at the same time.


Leadership...Leadership...Leadership. It will make or break any organization.


----------



## GeekKid

lafalafa said:


> Did they actually get accepted for membership or are the hoping to get that?
> 
> Didn't surf also post/say they were in ECNL previous years and later was like oh DPL is better and aligns with our plans.  When ECNL girls actually has a official post about Surf or others on there site, I buy it until then seems like another rumor to keep parents paying.


According to the official ECNL site, the last "Breaking News" article came out  on April 1st.  Nothing on there about Surf being accepted into the league.


----------



## Technician72

Hired Gun said:


> I guess Arsenal can now poach all their players back that Legends stole...


Does that also mean that RB gets his job back?!?

Players / Families put up with a lot at Arsenal because they were the "only game in town / ECNL", but Legends still held it down despite of that. Don't see that changing, because not much has changed in the IE. Arsenal is still poorly run, we'll see if they can capitalize on on some momentum.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy

RedCard said:


> Players will tryout for the ECNL teams. Beach players can tryout for Breakers or Slammers depending which way they want to go on the 405.
> Legends players can got Arsenal or Blues. Teams will look a lot different next season, if there is a season...
> Interesting that RSC is in seeing that Eagles is very close to them and players go back and forth for those 2 clubs.


Blues already has ECNL so their DA team will likely move to that spot


----------



## From the Spot

RedCard said:


> Interesting that RSC is in seeing that Eagles is very close to them and players go back and forth for those 2 clubs.


How do we know RSC got in but Beach and Legends didn't?


----------



## futboldad1

From the Spot said:


> How do we know RSC got in but Beach and Legends didn't?


An E-Mail went out to us parents.........it would appear that no email means no entry at this point.......no news from any club that was DA except Surf or Real.......


----------



## WatchthemPlay

Beach, Legends and West Coast already have boys ECNL


----------



## Soccerfan2

Kicker4Life said:


> Not everyone can do the hour plus commute to train with all the ECNL clubs at the OC Great park.


Many NorCal DA people are going to have the same kind of logistics issues with ECNL.


----------



## SoccerGuru

WatchthemPlay said:


> Beach, Legends and West Coast already have boys ECNL


Why would ECNL allow a club to have boys ecnl but not allow the same club in on the girls side?


----------



## Dof3

That


Justkickinit said:


> You think JM, the long time Surf Pres is making these decisions??? Hilarious. And I stated “entirely!”  There are some folks still there, but not all. DOCs there now are also a VP and one of the main DMs. Look at who their top Senior DOCs are there now and ask yourself if they do not influence any of the decision making.


That press release is self-serving garbage regardless of who wrote it and whomever approved its release is presumably still employed there.  If you don't see that they released it today, ahead of the anticipated US Soccer announcement, with a "No, no, THIS WAS OUR IDEA ALL ALONG!" tone, then wear your Surf hoodie with pride.  Surf fields good teams, as do many other DA clubs.  But the way they run their club needs redress.  And they are not alone.  Maybe all clubs do.  The Albion press release after the disaster at Albion cup was worse.  Soccer clubs could do with a little more attention to character and modeling the traits they purport to teach kids and a lot less to marketing BS and self-aggrandizement.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

SoccerGuru said:


> Why would ECNL allow a club to have boys ecnl but not allow the same club in on the girls side?


Because they are owned on the Girls side by Khoury


----------



## SoccerGuru

W


Sunil Illuminati said:


> Because they are owned on the Girls side by Khoury


Who is Khoury?


----------



## Hired Gun

WatchthemPlay said:


> Beach, Legends and West Coast already have boys ECNL


 I believe West Coast boys dropped ECNL.  Maybe clubs will be added in waves to ECNL??  DA did this a few years back.  Maybe not this season but the following.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Have no kids in the game anymore but always felt US Soccer really screwed things up by changing the birth years and adding girls DA.  They didn’t give shit about the girls and it was 100% evident the DA on the boys side was a failure (e.g. no World Cup qualification for the men!)

Now what does ECNL do?


1) selectively add a handful of girls clubs to maintain eliteness.   Most additions should occur
On the boys side w no DA.

2) they should not bring clubs back that left entirely back.  Clubs that have kept a boys program with them get to come back.  Clubs that are not in the Ecnl will experience a mass exodus of players and will go defunct or be a remnant of what they used to be. 

3) delete poor performing clubs that have shown now progress since joining the Ecnl.


----------



## Eagle33

Hired Gun said:


> I believe West Coast boys dropped ECNL.  Maybe clubs will be added in waves to ECNL??  DA did this a few years back.  Maybe not this season but the following.


If boys West Coast dropped, it will be the worst decision they've made in a while....


----------



## ToonArmy

SoccerGuru said:


> W
> 
> Who is Khoury?


There's 2 Khoury's and they have 2 ecnl teams


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> Have no kids in the game anymore but always felt US Soccer really screwed things up by changing the birth years and adding girls DA.  They didn’t give shit about the girls and it was 100% evident the DA on the boys side was a failure (e.g. no World Cup qualification for the men!)
> 
> Now what does ECNL do?
> 
> 
> 1) selectively add a handful of girls clubs to maintain eliteness.   Most additions should occur
> On the boys side w no DA.
> 
> 2) they should not bring clubs back that left entirely back.  Clubs that have kept a boys program with them get to come back.  Clubs that are not in the Ecnl will experience a mass exodus of players and will go defunct or be a remnant of what they used to be.
> 
> 3) delete poor performing clubs that have shown now progress since joining the Ecnl.


Changing to birth years could have been (should have been) decades ago.  Only the USA observed that awkward Aug. 1 cutoff date.


----------



## sirfootyalot

From what I’ve heard, the USSF will not make any official announcement other than just letting their membership clubs know. Hard to believe they won’t have any sort of announcement but then again I won’t be surprised with anything they do at this point


----------



## chiefs

sirfootyalot said:


> From what I’ve heard, the USSF will not make any official announcement other than just letting their membership clubs know. Hard to believe they won’t have any sort of announcement but then again I won’t be surprised with anything they do at this point


Cowards, and gutless wonders! In the middle of a crisis, throw this at the lap of thousands of kids. Shameful...need to ensure these individuals don't have a leadership role again....


----------



## Woobie06

timbuck said:


> There’s no way it can still exist, right?  Just play scdsl or coast.  If that’s not ok with you, then tryout for an ecnl or ecnl regional league team.


I wouldn’t think so...for the SoCal DA Clubs the DPL was the second team, like you said for those that got into ECNL their DPL Team will move to ECRL for next season.


pokergod said:


> watch the players all leave for ecnl clubs.


This is going to be interesting....I can see this at some of the older levels due to ECNL
Showcases for recruiting, etc.

At the younger ages ‘07, ‘06, and maybe even ‘05’s with all the uncertainty around college soccer, recruiting etc., it may be smart to be patient and stick together and figure out a way keep the teams together to see what happens...expansion of ECNL for the 21-22 to bring in more clubs, etc.  There were some really good deserving clubs, teams, players, and coaches that were left without a chair.  It’s a real shame.

Everyone is concerned about being left out, but there will be no tryouts, no practices for quite awhile unless you want to crash team’s Zoom Practice or send coach vids of your kid juggling Toilet Paper.  Being patient and letting the dust settle is all anybody can really do right now anyway.  

There is going to be some activity for sure, but I don’t know how quick I would be to pull my kid off a really good team that they like, with good chemistry, and a good coach that has everything working/moving in the right direction before all this started to go chase a patch in the next few months with all this uncertainty and chaos about.

Maybe it does go back to how it was before back in the day...aging myself but Dallas Cup, Pikes Peak, there was WAG’s on the Girls side, International Cup in Minn. destination showcases that coaches attend and more local leagues.  We played local and went to Destination Events for recruiting, same as today but a local league with a badge instead of a national league with patch.  We were always excited when we got to play teams from out west, Nomads or Huntington Beach Black or Midwest Powers like Scott Gallagher, etc.  These trips/tournaments were special and a big deal for players, very intense, and not guaranteed.

There is an immense amount of talent in So Cal and college coaches know it.  Who knows...Maybe the big conferences sponsor/headline a showcase events in the future - Pac12, ACC...I do believe it will get figured out how to get the kids in front of coaches.  It’s just gonna take a little time.  Guaranteed somebody will figure out how to further monetize it.

Getting into ECNL is not a winning lottery ticket and not getting in is not a death sentence. No need to panic.

I would throw this out there, if you took the remaining SW DA teams that did not get into ECNL SW and had a stand-alone league in my opinion it would still be pretty even talent wise.  There would be really great teams in each.


----------



## SoccerGuru

ToonArmy said:


> There's 2 Khoury's and they have 2 ecnl teams


Can anyone give the reason why ecnl doesn't want to allow legends or beach in even though they are big clubs with really good teams? Are you saying the Khourys have something to do with it? Is it a grudge or issues between club DOCs, etc? 

From what everyone has said on the forum surf actually had issues with ecnl owners but were allowed back in, the moves aren't making sense.


----------



## Action Jackson

Just got a whiff of adidas in partnership with MLS/NWSL preparing a nationwide "DA type" program that isn't exclusive to their academy teams. It will be broken down to regions, then local where it makes sense. Cannot get a straight answer from anyone on timeline, just throat clearing either out of secrecy or they don't know. Don't think they would have time to implement this season unless this has been in the works for longer than we think.


----------



## soccer4us

Action Jackson said:


> Just got a whiff of adidas in partnership with MLS/NWSL preparing a nationwide "DA type" program that isn't exclusive to their academy teams. It will be broken down to regions, then local where it makes sense. Cannot get a straight answer from anyone on timeline, just throat clearing either out of secrecy or they don't know. Don't think they would have time to implement this season unless this has been in the works for longer than we think.


I heard US soccer will NOT make any announcement. They are only telling DA clubs they are done. WILD but not shocking


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Us soccer sucks.  The men didn’t qualify for the World Cup and they under pay their women.


----------



## Action Jackson

soccer4us said:


> I heard US soccer will NOT make any announcement. They are only telling DA clubs they are done. WILD but not shocking


I am in agreement. Couldn't get an actual date/time for an announcement, so I'm likely to think it is not imminent (this week). Who knows. This is a pretty poorly managed situation by US Soccer.


----------



## Ellejustus

soccer4us said:


> I heard US soccer will NOT make any announcement. They are only telling DA clubs they are done. WILD but not shocking


That is wise move.  Someone told someone no more talking.  "Goodbye everyone, nice knowing you all. Let's play 52 card pick up game again real soon."  Were all suckers!!!!!   Cee Ya!!!


----------



## full90

If your son or daughter is on a DA team and the club isn’t going ECNL, there’s no reason to find an ECNL team to join. Your DA team and coach is still the same team. You’ll be in a good league and able to attend tournaments with college coaches watching. No need to panic or jump ship. Prior to today college coaches attended ecnl, DA and then normal big tourneys (surf cup, Vegas, Phoenix etc) so now switch DA with whatever there is now. It’s back to big tourneys and ecnl. Just like before DA. Lots of non ecnl kids went to great schools and had great experiences.


----------



## timbuck

Kicker4Life said:


> Unless all the teams that don’t get into ECNL in California (Thorns, Placer, Earthquakes, Galaxy, city FC, Legends, Beach, etc) decide to turn DPL into a California League.  No my choice, but a real possibility.


Oh, I'm sure those clubs would love to do this. But any parent that follows them should really have their head examined.  ECNL is the top dog.  ECNL Regional League is 2nd.  Anything else (DPL/NPL/Discovery/etc) is just bullshit if it bills itself as where the top players are at.  Sure, there might be a player or 2 on each team that belongs on an ECNL team, but that doesn't mean that overall quality of a 3rd tier league is going to be the best of the best.  There will still be some quality soccer played.  And the players will get a lot out of it.  But any parent that signs up for a "NEW" league again deserves whatever they get.


----------



## sdklutz

full90 said:


> If your son or daughter is on a DA team and the club isn’t going ECNL, there’s no reason to find an ECNL team to join. Your DA team and coach is still the same team. You’ll be in a good league and able to attend tournaments with college coaches watching. No need to panic or jump ship. Prior to today college coaches attended ecnl, DA and then normal big tourneys (surf cup, Vegas, Phoenix etc) so now switch DA with whatever there is now. It’s back to big tourneys and ecnl. Just like before DA. Lots of non ecnl kids went to great schools and had great experiences.


And there are plenty of leagues...no need to create a new one.


----------



## WatchthemPlay

Eagle33 said:


> If boys West Coast dropped, it will be the worst decision they've made in a while....


Here is the schedule:https://ecnl.totalglobalsports.com/public/ClubDetail.aspx?oid=12&cid=113&w=0&d=0&l=0


----------



## Ellejustus

Nothing has changed except the shadow just departed and left us to fix all this.  Gee, thanks a lot  USSF!!!  We all got hosed!!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

SoccerGuru said:


> Can anyone give the reason why ecnl doesn't want to allow legends or beach in even though they are big clubs with really good teams? Are you saying the Khourys have something to do with it? Is it a grudge or issues between club DOCs, etc?


This is why the word “monopoly” keeps getting thrown around.   Certain DOC’s are (allegedly) blocking other Clubs from entry into ECNL so that they can pull players from those Clubs rather than compete against them in the field.


----------



## Action Jackson

Kicker4Life said:


> This is why the word “monopoly” keeps getting thrown around.   Certain DOC’s are (allegedly) blocking other Clubs from entry into ECNL so that they can pull players from those Clubs rather than compete against them in the field.


Spot on.


----------



## ToonArmy

Seems like boys ECNL is more welcoming expansion. Good for those boys DA players. Girls not so much


----------



## soccer4us

TOP SO CAL BOYS TEAMS MOVE TO ECNL IN ANTICIPATION OF DA DEMISE • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com
				




Check out some of the quotes, As unorganized as US soccer is, to have limited communication or none is one of the worst things I've seen assuming it's true.


----------



## Action Jackson

Alright, so there WILL be an announcement today by US Soccer. 1PM. Written. (if not, my trusted source won't get his case of beer).


----------



## Soccer43

It couldn't be more ironic that Boys ECNL came about because of the Girls DA and the GDA threatened the very existence of the ECNL.  And now, DA has ended and ECNL not only is back on top but now adds a whole viable boys division all set up.   Karma's a bitch.


----------



## surf&donuts

What is the difference between ECNL and NPL?


----------



## timbuck

surf&donuts said:


> What is the difference between ECNL and NPL?


About $3k in travel.


----------



## oh canada

full90 said:


> If your son or daughter is on a DA team and the club isn’t going ECNL, there’s no reason to find an ECNL team to join. Your DA team and coach is still the same team. You’ll be in a good league and able to attend tournaments with college coaches watching. No need to panic or jump ship. Prior to today college coaches attended ecnl, DA and then normal big tourneys (surf cup, Vegas, Phoenix etc) so now switch DA with whatever there is now. It’s back to big tourneys and ecnl. Just like before DA. Lots of non ecnl kids went to great schools and had great experiences.


except each year when all your fellow clubs apply to get into ECNL and each year there are a couple fewer clubs in your league because they've joined ECNL...then what?

maybe my kids will just run track.  no bullsh** from the stopwatch.


----------



## ajaxahi

Kicker4Life said:


> Unless all the teams that don’t get into ECNL in California (Thorns, Placer, Earthquakes, Galaxy, city FC, Legends, Beach, etc) decide to turn DPL into a California League.  No my choice, but a real possibility.


That's a great idea! They could call it the California Regional League (CRL) Oh wait...


----------



## EOTL

suzysoccer1 said:


> This is complete BS by DA. They are total cowards. To end DA is one thing, to do it during a global pandemic is what bitch ass punks do. You just dumped all these players who gave up and sacrificed so much for you. There was nothing you could do? It’s been ONE MONTH! You’ve been raping families of girls for 3 years, boys for what like 10 years? First chance you get to have an excuse to walk away and you take it. No spine, no fight, what weak ass people from top to bottom. The Fed has money, they could of figured it out if they wanted to. Also while I’m at it you DA clubs and DOC’s also are not immune from criticism. You got into bed with DA you share some of the blame for the product you sold. You took and are taking parents money. Where’s your accountability? Unless your a DOC who quit on his team in February and “moved” to Pullman to be a 3rd assistant, because he knew this was at least a possibility. Then your ok I guess. He wasn't there that much anyway. But the rest of you coolade drinking power hungry DOCs I’m sure you guys got lessons from Barry, or whatever nazi runs surf these days on how to be a snake so you guys gonna be fine. These DA minions for years preached, used propaganda, threats, coercion and anything else they could to force players and family’s to abide and follow or suffer. No high school ( unless you go to private school then sign the waiver  ) if you go to public school F off. Travel restrictions, camp restrictions, No ODP, No outside leagues etc. etc. etc. How many times I had to listen to DOC’s talk complete nonsense after practice or before showcases or pre season meetings. How many times I sat at NTCs listening to dutch women talking out their ass. F them. Where you at now? Don’t hear them talking now. What no more insight ladies? No more DA, USSoccer crap to spew. Oh so now you might scout ECNL more? Is that where the new world class players gonna come from?. Maybe now they actually gonna try to find more players than just selecting kids from whatever dumbass DOC kisses your ass best this month or having your favorite soccer dads tell you who to take. ECNL is the same damn thing. Just more letters. They just the last ugly girl standing in the corner at the end of the night.  So now we all go there? F that, I’d rather play AYSO. I guess LAFC is now the place huh. BTW Pick a name guys it’s not hard.  Can’t wait til half of Beach FC girls leave for LAFC then LAFC cuts like 40 kids. I’m tired of it all. The whole system needs one big enima. How for the love of god we keep talking about leagues and the same bs is beyond me. I love my kids, I love soccer but this merry go round needs to stop. I’m out, Good luck guys. Peace.


My god, get it together. GDA’s inevitable collapse was plain to see. Companies come and go, that is life. You hitched your wagon to a business that never made financial sense and you should have known better. You also hitched your wagon to a club that thought it (like you) could cut to the front of the line without having to put in the work, effort and investment that is needed to get your desired outcome. There are no shortcuts, however, and the idea that families don’t have to pay what it really costs for the best club services is a fantasy. The idea that clubs could jump their competitors  by slapping a USSF badge in their uniforms is also a fantasy. Take responsibility for your role. Don’t be the next Ellejustus who keeps wondering why constantly barking at the moon doesn’t cause it to rain soccer money and college scholarship offers.

For those who failed to heed my advice and are now paying for it, I’ll give you another chance. There are only a handful of queenmaker coaches who really make a difference. They work at clubs that - go figure - have been around a long time and put in the years, the investments and the hard work that makes them well positioned to emerge from the GDA collapse. They are the clubs that the whiners at this site commonly complain are “monopolies”, have demanding coaches (which they often mistake as “abusive”), and expect you to pay for the valuable services they provide. 

These coaches can help develop your daughter as a soccer player, but that is not what sets them apart. What sets them apart is they have earned the respect of college coaches. They have Cromwell and Radcliffe (and everyone) on speed dial, and colleges answer when they call. When they tell colleges they have a player for them, the recruiting process is 90% done. All your daughter needs to do is present well when she meets with the staff and not choke when they show up to watch her play, which they always will if you have the right coach. They also tell you they won’t make the call if they don’t think you are right for a program.  

So here is my advice. Find the clubs that have these coaches. They are the top ECNL clubs and very few others. They earned their status, plain and simple. They aren’t the only path to playing in college but, if your daughter is college material, they make getting there much easIer and will almost always get her the best fit. If you don’t, you leave a lot to chance, and your kid’s college options may be limited to the sheer luck of whatever college coach happened to see your daughter play on some random day. Even if your kid is the greatest player on the planet, not playing at a top club is a red flag. You are leaving college coaches speculating what is wrong with your kid. Are you at a 2nd tier club because you’re cancer and the good ones didn’t want anything to do with you? Are you as good as you appear when you’re beating up weaker opponents? Because when your kid scores a hat trick against Albion, it’s hard to tell whether she’s legit. But if she does it against Blues ECNL, colleges know they’re looking at a winner because even their weaker players can still play. And if your kid plays for a lesser club, they’re probably still asking the ones they trust for insight into your kid. 

The time for blaming others for your wrong decisions and hoping that your kid will get great college offers because she played for a club that had US Soccer DA badges on the jerseys is over. Get your s**t together and move forward.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Does the end of DA or what club get's into ECNL matter if new women's college soccer scholarships disappear for a few years?  Loss of revenue from March Madness is going to have a big effect in college sports.   If college football revenue is gone for this next season too then I could see there being no new athletic scholarships for a few years.  Pro women's soccer is also marginal, how does it even survive?   Why pay for club soccer if there is no future benefit?


----------



## Emma

This is the chance to bring things back to a local level and develop players without excessive travel.  This is the chance to do what we've all been hoping for:  improve the quality in local leagues and give our players more time to play and develop, not travel (for practice or games).

Forget ECNL or DPL and just go back to our local leagues : SCDSL, CSL, SDDA, and Presidio.  

Clubs, parents and coaches - support your local economy.  Put your money and efforts into what you truly believe.  Make any closed league, not based on location, irrelevant in So Cal Club soccer.   Club soccer will be consolidated, but do we continue on the same complicated process of spending more time on the road or do we go back to our roots. 

Teams that want to travel for big showcases/tournaments still can.

Keep things simple.


----------



## ToonArmy

ajaxahi said:


> That's a great idea! They could call it the California Regional League (CRL) Oh wait...


DPL teams already are in their own CRL division you nailed it haha


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> *My god, get it together. GDA’s inevitable collapse was plain to see. Companies come and go, that is life.*


USSF is not a company dumb ass!!!


----------



## Copa9

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Blues already has ECNL so their DA team will likely move to that spot


So, how many players can they have on a team??  Can they absorb an entire second team, doubtful.  So much change coming with a lot of tryouts everywhere if this comes to pass. Certainly a lot to think about not just for DA, DPL but also ECNL.


----------



## pokergod

SoccerGuru said:


> Can anyone give the reason why ecnl doesn't want to allow legends or beach in even though they are big clubs with really good teams? Are you saying the Khourys have something to do with it? Is it a grudge or issues between club DOCs, etc?
> 
> From what everyone has said on the forum surf actually had issues with ecnl owners but were allowed back in, the moves aren't making sense.


I don't know about Legends, but Beach trashed the ECNL on the girl's side.  The top of Beach on down, and I heard it, would rip ECNL and pimp the DA.  It was the whole marketing plan.  It was over the top and now they may have to pay the price.


----------



## Copa9

Hired Gun said:


> I believe West Coast boys dropped ECNL.  Maybe clubs will be added in waves to ECNL??  DA did this a few years back.  Maybe not this season but the following.


No, West Coast (formally WCFC, then OC Surf, now WC again) has ECNL on the boys side.


----------



## EOTL

Simisoccerfan said:


> Does the end of DA or what club get's into ECNL matter if new women's college soccer scholarships disappear for a few years?  Loss of revenue from March Madness is going to have a big effect in college sports.   If college football revenue is gone for this next season too then I could see there being no new athletic scholarships for a few years.  Pro women's soccer is also marginal, how does it even survive?   Why pay for club soccer if there is no future benefit?


Uh, do it because your daughter enjoys soccer and you can afford it. If you dropped that kind of coin expecting to recoup it in scholarship money or a professional career, well, good luck with that.


----------



## dad4

Action Jackson said:


> Just got a whiff of adidas in partnership with MLS/NWSL preparing a nationwide "DA type" program that isn't exclusive to their academy teams. It will be broken down to regions, then local where it makes sense. Cannot get a straight answer from anyone on timeline, just throat clearing either out of secrecy or they don't know. Don't think they would have time to implement this season unless this has been in the works for longer than we think.


If they do, we are back where we started.  A quick ECNL statement accepting DA teams could still give us a unified landscape, but that may not be what they care about.  they are smart enoug


EOTL said:


> My god, get it together. GDA’s inevitable collapse was plain to see. Companies come and go, that is life. You hitched your wagon to a business that never made financial sense and you should have known better. You also hitched your wagon to a club that thought it (like you) could cut to the front of the line without having to put in the work, effort and investment that is needed to get your desired outcome. There are no shortcuts, however, and the idea that families don’t have to pay what it really costs for the best club services is a fantasy. The idea that clubs could jump their competitors  by slapping a USSF badge in their uniforms is also a fantasy. Take responsibility for your role. Don’t be the next Ellejustus who keeps wondering why constantly barking at the moon doesn’t cause it to rain soccer money and college scholarship offers.
> 
> For those who failed to heed my advice and are now paying for it, I’ll give you another chance. There are only a handful of queenmaker coaches who really make a difference. They work at clubs that - go figure - have been around a long time and put in the years, the investments and the hard work that makes them well positioned to emerge from the GDA collapse. They are the clubs that the whiners at this site commonly complain are “monopolies”, have demanding coaches (which they often mistake as “abusive”), and expect you to pay for the valuable services they provide.
> 
> These coaches can help develop your daughter as a soccer player, but that is not what sets them apart. What sets them apart is they have earned the respect of college coaches. They have Cromwell and Radcliffe (and everyone) on speed dial, and colleges answer when they call. When they tell colleges they have a player for them, the recruiting process is 90% done. All your daughter needs to do is present well when she meets with the staff and not choke when they show up to watch her play, which they always will if you have the right coach. They also tell you they won’t make the call if they don’t think you are right for a program.
> 
> So here is my advice. Find the clubs that have these coaches. They are the top ECNL clubs and very few others. They earned their status, plain and simple. They aren’t the only path to playing in college but, if your daughter is college material, they make getting there much easIer and will almost always get her the best fit. If you don’t, you leave a lot to chance, and your kid’s college options may be limited to the sheer luck of whatever college coach happened to see your daughter play on some random day. Even if your kid is the greatest player on the planet, not playing at a top club is a red flag. You are leaving college coaches speculating what is wrong with your kid. Are you at a 2nd tier club because you’re cancer and the good ones didn’t want anything to do with you? Are you as good as you appear when you’re beating up weaker opponents? Because when your kid scores a hat trick against Albion, it’s hard to tell whether she’s legit. But if she does it against Blues ECNL, colleges know they’re looking at a winner because even their weaker players can still play. And if your kid plays for a lesser club, they’re probably still asking the ones they trust for insight into your kid.
> 
> The time for blaming others for your wrong decisions and hoping that your kid will get great college offers because she played for a club that had US Soccer DA badges on the jerseys is over. Get your s**t together and move forward.


How many ACL tears at your club in the last 5 years?  

Here's my advice, don't let your child play for an organization that hides their safety record.


----------



## Kicker4Life

pokergod said:


> I don't know about Legends, but Beach trashed the ECNL on the girl's side.  The top of Beach on down, and I heard it, would rip ECNL and pimp the DA.  It was the whole marketing plan.  It was over the top and now they may have to pay the price.


Keep your smear campaign going.  If that was true (which I know it not to be) why would ECNL give them a Boys program?


----------



## Ellejustus

pokergod said:


> I don't know about Legends, but Beach trashed the ECNL on the girl's side.  The top of Beach on down, and I heard it, would rip ECNL and pimp the DA.  It was the whole marketing plan.  It was over the top and now they may have to pay the price.


That is true.  Now they come back on here to complain it's a monopoly again.  They took a Youth National List and made it their sales tactic to get 12 year old all stars to join. No other league controlled the list like this company called GDA. ECNL only offered college.


----------



## outside!

Why does all of this remind me so much of "The English Game"?


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> USSF is not a company dumb ass!!!


Actually USSF is a company dumb ass. It is a private corporation incorporated under the laws of the state of New York with its principal place of business in Illinois. It is no more a government entity than American Airlines. You are so f**king stupid it is painful.


----------



## pokergod

Kicker4Life said:


> Keep your smear campaign going.  If that was true (which I know it not to be) why would ECNL give them a Boys program?


It is not a smear campaign.  Beach has tried to join the ECNL for at least a year if not two.  They didn't get in because of how they acted on the girls side.  The girls and boys sides have different powers that be.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> Actually USSF is a company dumb ass. It is a private corporation incorporated under the laws of the state of New York with its principal place of business in Illinois. It is no more a government entity than American Airlines.


We shall see about that Mr lawyer.  UNITED STATES SOCCER FEDERATION.  Nice name for a company I guess.  This is going to go deeper and deeper


----------



## azsnowrider

And now the layoffs.

U.S. Soccer is laying off staff members on Wednesday as the organization deals with the financial fallout of COVID-19 and amid the* mounting costs of legal fees, according to multiple sources.*

The layoffs come in conjunction with the decision to shut down the youth Development Academy, which is expected to be officially announced on Wednesday. The layoffs will include some Development Academy staff members as well as additional employees within the organization.

Sources declined to provide details on the layoffs, as some employees were still being informed of their status. A U.S. Soccer spokesperson declined to comment.

*Like many businesses, U.S. Soccer is facing losses due to the COVID-19 pandemic.*

Under the USSF’s five-year plan, the federation’s reserve of around $120 million was expected to decrease to $40 million through fiscal year 2023. But that reserve was tied up in investments, according to the federation’s audited...









						U.S. Soccer Federation laying off staff members
					

The COVID-19 pandemic and ongoing legal issues have resulted in a financial downturn




					theathletic.com


----------



## Ellejustus

Blame a 12 year old who had a dream to play for the United States of America and people like you and all the other assholes who have ruined competitive sports because all you bums do is pay your way to get things.  Well, those days will come to an end.  Good luck EOTL.  This is just the beginning of the line sir.  BOTL bro!!!  Keep talking dude and please, make fun all of us dumb parents who got lied to so we can help the girls help our country win.


----------



## soccer4us

azsnowrider said:


> And now the layoffs.
> 
> U.S. Soccer is laying off staff members on Wednesday as the organization deals with the financial fallout of COVID-19 and amid the* mounting costs of legal fees, according to multiple sources.*
> 
> The layoffs come in conjunction with the decision to shut down the youth Development Academy, which is expected to be officially announced on Wednesday. The layoffs will include some Development Academy staff members as well as additional employees within the organization.
> 
> Sources declined to provide details on the layoffs, as some employees were still being informed of their status. A U.S. Soccer spokesperson declined to comment.
> 
> *Like many businesses, U.S. Soccer is facing losses due to the COVID-19 pandemic.*
> 
> Under the USSF’s five-year plan, the federation’s reserve of around $120 million was expected to decrease to $40 million through fiscal year 2023. But that reserve was tied up in investments, according to the federation’s audited...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Soccer Federation laying off staff members
> 
> 
> The COVID-19 pandemic and ongoing legal issues have resulted in a financial downturn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theathletic.com


I assumed that was part of the decision as well. Like many COMPANIES, millions have been lost and cuts have been made. ECNL is lucky to only run a league and not national teams  Probably only some money will be lost but not millions upon millions for now. 

Hopefully the ECNL girls will announce clubs nation wide soon so we can a full picture


----------



## Woobie06

outside! said:


> Why does all of this remind me so much of "The English Game"?


Ha!  I liked that show...The Etonians and the FA.


----------



## SoccerGuru

I keep hearing mention to Beach, legends and other clubs not acting right or misbehaving on the girls side as to why they won't get ecnl. What specifically did they all do that was seen as misbahvior?


----------



## dad4

SoccerGuru said:


> I keep hearing mention to Beach, legends and other clubs not acting right or misbehaving on the girls side as to why they won't get ecnl. What specifically did they all do that was seen as misbahvior?


competing with ECNL clubs for revenue.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

SoccerGuru said:


> I keep hearing mention to Beach, legends and other clubs not acting right or misbehaving on the girls side as to why they won't get ecnl. What specifically did they all do that was seen as misbahvior?


It was awful behavior. They stopped Blues, Slammers and Arsenal from stealing all the best players. Now there's a chance to go back to how it was supposed to be.


----------



## timbuck

I posted this under the main forum. Figured it it might belong here

Yesterday at 5:28 PM
This quarantine has left me with too much free time. With all of the chatter over the past few days regarding what US soccer will do with the Development Academy, I decided to write the letter that I think they should be writing. Here you go:

Dear Everyone,

The United States Soccer Federation is dedicated more than ever to the development of soccer across this great country. Our players from the senior national teams down to the youth level are at the core of everything that we do. We are constantly striving to help with development of soccer in this country and are proud of the work we have done. But there is much more to do.

We have made a strategic decision to give our member clubs the responsibility for development of youth players. We are so proud of how everyone has been so willing to follow our direction over the past few years. We feel that the last 12 years have shown a massive improvement in the level of players that grow up playing in the United States.

We also realize that some mistakes have been made along the way. With our country now facing a health crisis that we could have never predicted, we feel that now is the time to make some corrections.


United States Development Academy- We have seen 1,000s of players find the right pathway for their development under this program. We have invested millions of dollars to show clubs what we feel is the right way to improve players. 4 days a week of training. The ending of multiple games being played in a day under tournament formats. Youth National Team representation. These are just a few ways that we have directed our USSSA member clubs to improve. Now that they have been shown the proper way, we feel it is in everyone’s best interest that the US Soccer Federation focuses on our Youth National Teams and not as much at the Club level. We will be using money that was budgeted for the USSDA to help fund a better scouting network. This includes inner city, unsanctioned leagues and high school play. If you are a top player – We will find you- Regardless of what league you play in.
Effective immediately, the US Soccer Development Academy will be shutting down. We will provide some assistance for Clubs that will be burdened by this immediate closure. An application will be on our website tomorrow.
With regard to other leagues - There is a league and team out there for everyone. We encourage you to do your due diligence when selecting the right program for your player.

Travel - With COVID 19 impacting all of us, we are encouraging all clubs, teams and players to reduce travel for at least the next 12 months. For many leagues, you should not be traveling more than 90 minutes (the length of a full game) for any soccer activities. If you can’t find a competitive game within 90 minutes, you should play up an age group. If you still can’t find a competitive game, then your team needs to break up and let other teams have top players to make everyone more competitive.
Age Groups- This was a really bad idea. We have had many changes in leadership over the years. We initially installed this change so that we could better compete on the international level with other youth teams. Our Youth National Teams will still follow the birth-year format for international competitions. All domestic leagues and domestic tournaments will go back to the “school year” age groupings. This is effective IMMEDIATELY. For the next year, we will allow each team to have up to 3 players that are 6 months older than the oldest birthdate allowed by each age grouping. We highly encourage teams to try to find a way to move everyone to the appropriate age group for the upcoming Fall season.
High School Soccer – The USSF will be working closely with the NHSAA to help grow the sport of soccer at all levels. We feel that high school soccer has a place in the development of many players, and we will encourage players to make the right decisions for their soccer needs. We will be working with NHSAA on coaching certifications and referee improvements. We feel that high school soccer in the US should be as important and as popular as football.
Pay to Play – We continue to look at sponsorship opportunities that will help fund the costs to play soccer. The 2 biggest costs of soccer in the US are paid coaches and field access.
Coaching
Licensing - Coaches are the lifeblood of our great sport in the United States. We need to certify more coaches across the country to work with our youth. Today we are announcing a collaboration between US Soccer, United Soccer Coaches, AYSO and Soccer Starts at Home. We will allow for cross certifications between these organizations at the grass roots level (Up to the current “D” license). We will publish the content for our highest levels (A and B license) for free for anyone interested in learning. We will still require an in-person class environment to receive an A or B license, but the content will be available to anyone who wants to follow our coaching pathway.
Paid Coaches - We encourage our member clubs to find creative ways to help pay your coaches. Sponsorships and legitimate fundraisers are encouraged.
With the reduction of travel costs, we expect the reimbursement for travel expenses to be reduced.

Fields -We are forming a committee to work with municipalities across the country to find cost effective ways to ensure the best playing surfaces and access for all US Soccer members.
Uniforms- US Soccer thinks you should not pay more than $100 per player for a full uniform set.

Tournaments – We feel that excessive tournaments are causing our players unnecessary costs and there is a greater potential for injury when playing many games over the course of a summer. All players registered with US Soccer will only be allowed to play in 14 sanctioned games from June 1st until September 1st. Teams will be permitted to travel (150 miles or greater) to 1 tournament per calendar year. We will be instituting an electronic player card system to track this. It will be piloted this summer across California.
Promotion and Relegation – We know that this is a hot topic. At this time, we encourage each member league to consider the feasibility of merit based placement within their divisions. If done properly, there should not be any 10-0 blowouts during any league game. At the professional level, we continue to have dialogue on the economic feasibility of promotion and relegation between our leagues.
We will provide additional communication to your state federations and they will relay information to all member clubs.

Sincerely,

The Soccer Dudes Locked in a House in Chicago


----------



## Ellejustus

SoccerGuru said:


> I keep hearing mention to Beach, legends and other clubs not acting right or misbehaving on the girls side as to why they won't get ecnl. What specifically did they all do that was seen as misbahvior?


They got pissed off for losing their top, top players to other ECNL clubs back before the Federation got into the soccer business. My dd was one of top, top players back before puberty came on her and destroyed all her speed and quickness. In 2014, she got heavily, and I mean full court press by the Gapher and TB at Blues.  JH in turned blocked Tads fade away and almost got me to stay and force my dd to stay too.  However, the little one chose the great Tad Bobak over me.  I guess the two bros and a few others had some sort of successful business model in socal that college coaches attended. The Beaches and the Legends tried to "get in" but the SW leadership said no.  Then this company called United States Soccer Federation out of NY and Chicago got really involved in the soccer biz and got the likes of Beach & legends to join somehow.  This company had something all of socal wanted.  To make the List.  Why not.  All my dd saw on TV was the girls winning and winning.  As 10 year old it looked fun so she put her name in the contest.  Blues they had both GDA & ECNL, which = double the money honey.  This USSF company did all this so they could help the poor little girls develop into world class soccer players. Now this company is no more because of the virus.  Things happen and life is not fare at all!!!


----------



## Barca10

Dos Equis said:


> I would normally agree with this assessment, except participation in the boys ECNL likely swings in favor of Beach and Legends.  I would bet 90% for Beach and 80% for Legends (lower only because of the Arsenal input).  Surf and RSC are not locks -- depends on how they handled their exit from ECNL. As you said, ECNL rewards loyalty.
> 
> I expect most other Socal clubs are going to be left out.  Would not be surprised if they add another AZ (Tucson) club.
> 
> No more than 5 clubs will be added to SW ECNL if this goes down, my bet would be 4.  Just a prediction.





EOTL said:


> My god, get it together. GDA’s inevitable collapse was plain to see. Companies come and go, that is life. You hitched your wagon to a business that never made financial sense and you should have known better. You also hitched your wagon to a club that thought it (like you) could cut to the front of the line without having to put in the work, effort and investment that is needed to get your desired outcome. There are no shortcuts, however, and the idea that families don’t have to pay what it really costs for the best club services is a fantasy. The idea that clubs could jump their competitors  by slapping a USSF badge in their uniforms is also a fantasy. Take responsibility for your role. Don’t be the next Ellejustus who keeps wondering why constantly barking at the moon doesn’t cause it to rain soccer money and college scholarship offers.
> 
> For those who failed to heed my advice and are now paying for it, I’ll give you another chance. There are only a handful of queenmaker coaches who really make a difference. They work at clubs that - go figure - have been around a long time and put in the years, the investments and the hard work that makes them well positioned to emerge from the GDA collapse. They are the clubs that the whiners at this site commonly complain are “monopolies”, have demanding coaches (which they often mistake as “abusive”), and expect you to pay for the valuable services they provide.
> 
> These coaches can help develop your daughter as a soccer player, but that is not what sets them apart. What sets them apart is they have earned the respect of college coaches. They have Cromwell and Radcliffe (and everyone) on speed dial, and colleges answer when they call. When they tell colleges they have a player for them, the recruiting process is 90% done. All your daughter needs to do is present well when she meets with the staff and not choke when they show up to watch her play, which they always will if you have the right coach. They also tell you they won’t make the call if they don’t think you are right for a program.
> 
> So here is my advice. Find the clubs that have these coaches. They are the top ECNL clubs and very few others. They earned their status, plain and simple. They aren’t the only path to playing in college but, if your daughter is college material, they make getting there much easIer and will almost always get her the best fit. If you don’t, you leave a lot to chance, and your kid’s college options may be limited to the sheer luck of whatever college coach happened to see your daughter play on some random day. Even if your kid is the greatest player on the planet, not playing at a top club is a red flag. You are leaving college coaches speculating what is wrong with your kid. Are you at a 2nd tier club because you’re cancer and the good ones didn’t want anything to do with you? Are you as good as you appear when you’re beating up weaker opponents? Because when your kid scores a hat trick against Albion, it’s hard to tell whether she’s legit. But if she does it against Blues ECNL, colleges know they’re looking at a winner because even their weaker players can still play. And if your kid plays for a lesser club, they’re probably still asking the ones they trust for insight into your kid.
> 
> The time for blaming others for your wrong decisions and hoping that your kid will get great college offers because she played for a club that had US Soccer DA badges on the jerseys is over. Get your s**t together and move forward.


So if these top ECNL coaches are the place to be and develop such great talent why not let them keep the teams as they have them currently constructed and developed and ECNL let Beach , Legends and Surf into the ECNL ( Surf obviously in already ) so you have all the top squads playing in the same league? Why continue the division? Besides Blues the other three teams above are ranked above the other top ECNL dog which is Slammers? Times have changed and SoCal soccer should get it right this time and create 
a top league so all the squads are in the same sand box, then the top players will see which clubs really DEVELOP talent and players aren’t just moving clubs due to what league they are associated with.


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> We shall see about that Mr lawyer.  UNITED STATES SOCCER FEDERATION.  Nice name for a company I guess.  This is going to go deeper and deeper


There are more than 500 corporations in CA alone with the words “”United States” in them. There are more than 500 with the word Federation. There are more than 50 with both. Is the US Esports Federation a government agency?  The US Federation of Brazilian Jiu Jitsu? The US Darts Federation? The US Kettlebell Sports Federation? US Federation of Pelota? US Amateur Dancers Federation?US Sled Dog Federation? You must belong to the US Dips**t Federation.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> There are more than 500 corporations in CA alone with the words “”United States” in them. There are more than 500 with the word Federation. There are more than 50 with both. Is the US Esports Federation a government agency?  The US Federation of Brazilian Jiu Jitsu? The US Darts Federation? The US Kettlebell Sports Federation? US Federation of Pelota? US Amateur Dancers Federation?US Sled Dog Federation? You must belong to the US Dips**t Federation.


No, you just answered one of my questions.  TY


----------



## Kicker4Life

pokergod said:


> It is not a smear campaign.  Beach has tried to join the ECNL for at least a year if not two.  They didn't get in because of how they acted on the girls side.  The girls and boys sides have different powers that be.


1st, theye been trying to get into ECNL for 6+ years. They didn’t get in because existing Clubs blocked them (ie. Slammers) because of the number of talented girls coming in from Long Beach and SouthBay.

Your narrative towards Beach has always been a bit slanderous.


----------



## pokergod

Barca10 said:


> So if these top ECNL coaches are the place to be and develop such great talent why not let them keep the teams as they have them currently constructed and developed and ECNL let Beach , Legends and Surf into the ECNL ( Surf obviously in already ) so you have all the top squads playing in the same league? Why continue the division? Besides Blues the other three teams above are ranked above the other top ECNL dog which is Slammers? Times have changed and SoCal soccer should get it right this time and create
> a top league so all the squads are in the same sand box, then the top players will see which clubs really DEVELOP talent and players aren’t just moving clubs due to what league they are associated with.


Logic and youth soccer do not exactly go together.


----------



## EOTL

Barca10 said:


> So if these top ECNL coaches are the place to be and develop such great talent why not let them keep the teams as they have them currently constructed and developed and ECNL let Beach , Legends and Surf into the ECNL ( Surf obviously in already ) so you have all the top squads playing in the same league? Why continue the division? Besides Blues the other three teams above are ranked above the other top ECNL dog which is Slammers? Times have changed and SoCal soccer should get it right this time and create
> a top league so all the squads are in the same sand box, then the top players will see which clubs really DEVELOP talent and players aren’t just moving clubs due to what league they are associated with.


Because there is no “SoCal soccer” to get things right. In fact, if all SoCal clubs got together to coordinate their efforts, we would finally have the evil monopoly that is bad for consumers but  which currently does not exist. Because the clubs that did all the work and put all the money in have no incentive to let those that didn’t enjoy the benefit of hard work and financial risk taking. Because the clubs that didn’t do the hard work and take the financial risks have no entitlement to anything. Because clubs like Surf, Blues and Slammers have already proven they develop talent and provide value, and they don’t care how much people who aren’t willing to pay for it whine.


----------



## pokergod

Kicker4Life said:


> 1st, theye been trying to get into ECNL for 6+ years. They didn’t get in because existing Clubs blocked them (ie. Slammers) because of the number of talented girls coming in from Long Beach and SouthBay.
> 
> Your narrative towards Beach has always been a bit slanderous.


That is not true re: 6 plus years, Beach was a founding DA club and very proud of it.  Truth is a defense.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Because there is no “SoCal soccer” to get things right. In fact, if all SoCal clubs got together to coordinate their efforts, we would finally have the evil monopoly that is bad for consumers but  which currently does not exist. Because the clubs that did all the work and put all the money in have no incentive to let those that didn’t enjoy the benefit of hard work and financial risk taking. Because the clubs that didn’t do the hard work and take the financial risks have no entitlement to anything. Because clubs like Surf, Blues and Slammers have already proven they develop talent and provide value, and they don’t care how much people who aren’t willing to pay for it whine.


How many ACL tears last year at Surf, Blues, and Slammers?

We need to hear the whole picture about how great these clubs are.....


----------



## Surf Zombie

SAN DIEGO SURF AND REAL SO CAL JOIN ECNL GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
					

RICHMOND, VA (April 15, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce that the San Diego Surf and Real So Cal will be joining the ECNL Girls in 2020-2021.   For more than a decade, the ECNL has supported the nation's leading youth players to compete at the highest level...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com


----------



## MakeAPlay

Copa9 said:


> My dd has played both ECNL and DA, ECNL was nothing more than SCDSL with some playoffs thrown in.  DA has provided an excellent platform and dd is now committed to a top D1 school.  I do agree the sub rules were not necessary but did not result in any injuries other than skinned and bruised legs and a few ankle sprains, which happens as they get older.  In the last two and half years with DA, there have not been any ACL tears and only one mild concussion on her team.  By the way, DA protocol of professional brain assessment prior to the beginning of the each season was great.  Having a trainer at every game was great, ACL warm up before every practice and game was good. A lot of non DA teams do this too, it really falls on the coach and his/her commitment to safety. DA limiting the number of games that could be played on consecutive days and a minimum number of hours between games even if on different days was great. At least at the local level, the protection of our dds was excellent.  Did we like the travel, absolutely not but dd did.  She was able to handle a rigorous academic school load, the soccer and still have time for too much screen time, shopping and spending time with her friends. As far as spending time with elementary school friends or AYSO teammates in high school soccer, she just wasn't interested.  Many of those "friends", spend their spare time partying, and are not as focused on their school work and moved on to different interest. That's fine, but her priority is family, school, soccer and her soccer friends, many who have been together on the team for 5 years. Once some of the girls started driving having teammates at different high schools has not been a problem, they find a way to meet up after school or on the weekends. The competition in the DA has been great.  The biggest downside was the travel, but if you were careful and planed ahead you could get some cheap flights but the hotel expense was always too much. It is really too bad the leagues couldn't have figured out a way to exist together. Maybe if DA had dropped the no high school rule for those who wanted it things would have worked out.  But I really doubt that, in the end it is about money, power and control at the top. Clubs that went back from DA to ECNL I suspect it had a lot to do with money not really high school soccer. They lost a lot of money by not being able to hold large tournaments to bring in the big money to their club. Oh well, forward and onward.  The ones who have suffered the most with all this mess are the players, what the parents (including myself) think about the leagues doesn't matter. A lot of the bitter comments are from parents who didn't have a realistic assessment of their players ability or desire to put in the long hard work to achieve their dream and thought their kid would be at the highest level. Even ECNL families have the same expectation that their player is so good that they will be recruited to play in college.  As far as the money, it is too much.  ECNL was almost as expensive.  But be real, most sports are expensive as the athlete ages.  Just talk to volleyball players, gymnastic athletes, tennis athletes, golf, ice skaters,  etc. etc. etc.  In the end, if your player has been happy and proud to be where they have played and developed a love of the game, that is great.  Paying for your child to play a sport is sure a lot better than paying for drug rehab or counseling for a kid who has no focus or becomes involved with the wrong group.  There are many temptations and distractions for our youth today. If your player can come out of this with a strong work ethic, can manage their time and commit to their team mates, this will bode well for them when they are out in the real world work force. How your player handles this mess will be in great part a reflection of your attitude and behavior and a great life lesson.



I'd like to hear how this worked out in 4-7 years.  As some one looking in the rearview mirror (hindsight being 20/20) my daughter played ECNL when it was the top of the pyramid and it still allowed her to be a teenager with a life.  She also graduate from high school with a 4.7 gpa and just graduated magna cum laude from a top 25 academic university a year early.  I said from the beginning of the GDA (go check the threads if you have time) that it was going to fail miserably.  It has.  GDA was never necessary.  As you said your daughter is going to a dotp D1 school.  You did not say that she was playing in the U17 or U20 Women's World Cup so why was something focused on an international/professional track necessary?  My kid is a pro now and she played high school soccer as did all of her teammates (Rose Lavelle and Andi Sullivan are two of them) and it didn't seem to hurt their experience and actually seems to have enhanced it.  You will find out very soon that college soccer, even at the top levels, is more like high school soccer than club soccer.  Kids that aren't used to playing with players that are older, craftier and/or more physical than them are in for a big surprise.

Please bookmark this post as you will be either calling me Nostradamus or disappearing completely from the forums (as have all but a few forum members like me from the old days that remember all of this and have been around long enough to have a birdseye view of what is going on).

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Kicker4Life

pokergod said:


> That is not true re: 6 plus years, Beach was a founding DA club and very proud of it.  Truth is a defense.


 Yes, it is true that Beach has been trying to get into ECNL for 6+ years.  Not 2 years as you state below.....


pokergod said:


> Beach has tried to join the ECNL for at least a year if not two.


It’s also absolutely true that they were again rejected prior to being offered DA.....thus the reason  for DA in the first place.  Of course they were proud of it.  They offered all the families in LB and SB the access the SoCal ECNL DOC’s denied them year after year.....wtf do you expect?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Surf Zombie said:


> SAN DIEGO SURF AND REAL SO CAL JOIN ECNL GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
> 
> 
> RICHMOND, VA (April 15, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce that the San Diego Surf and Real So Cal will be joining the ECNL Girls in 2020-2021.   For more than a decade, the ECNL has supported the nation's leading youth players to compete at the highest level...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com



I called it.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> How many ACL tears last year at Surf, Blues, and Slammers?
> 
> We need to hear the whole picture about how great these clubs are.....


“No time for loooosers...”. But thanks for replying to all my posts because it ensures that the GDA mafiosos who blocked me still receive the benefit of my wisdom.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer4us said:


> Leadership...Leadership...Leadership. It will make or break any organization.


Or any country, state, county or city.....


----------



## myself

EOTL said:


> There are more than 500 corporations in CA alone with the words “”United States” in them. There are more than 500 with the word Federation. There are more than 50 with both. Is the US Esports Federation a government agency?  The US Federation of Brazilian Jiu Jitsu? The US Darts Federation? The US Kettlebell Sports Federation? US Federation of Pelota? US Amateur Dancers Federation?US Sled Dog Federation? You must belong to the US Dips**t Federation.


USSDA = United States Soccer Development Academy United States Soccer Dumbasses Association.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Surf Zombie said:


> SAN DIEGO SURF AND REAL SO CAL JOIN ECNL GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
> 
> 
> RICHMOND, VA (April 15, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce that the San Diego Surf and Real So Cal will be joining the ECNL Girls in 2020-2021.   For more than a decade, the ECNL has supported the nation's leading youth players to compete at the highest level...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com


Wow, pretty much every single (logical and illogical) prediction from this forum is wrong.


----------



## pokergod

Kicker4Life said:


> Yes, it is true that Beach has been trying to get into ECNL for 6+ years.  Not 2 years as you state below.....
> 
> It’s also absolutely true that they were again rejected prior to being offered DA.....thus the reason  for DA in the first place.  Of course they were proud of it.  They offered all the families in LB and SB the access the SoCal ECNL DOC’s denied them year after year.....wtf do you expect?


This is clearly an emotional topic for you.  I apologize for hurting your feelings.  My experience directly and indirectly with beach have been terrible. But nothing I post is dishonest.  I feel sorry for the children and families effected by the end of the DA.  99% of the DA kids will be fine and land on their feet.  These posts are nothing but entertainment for me in a bleak world right now.  You are happy with Beach and that is good for you.  Even my friends with kids on the Beach DA teams do not like Beach or the way it treats its kids.  I'm glad you had a different experience.  All the best.


----------



## Sandypk

Ji


EOTL said:


> My god, get it together. GDA’s inevitable collapse was plain to see. Companies come and go, that is life. You hitched your wagon to a business that never made financial sense and you should have known better. You also hitched your wagon to a club that thought it (like you) could cut to the front of the line without having to put in the work, effort and investment that is needed to get your desired outcome. There are no shortcuts, however, and the idea that families don’t have to pay what it really costs for the best club services is a fantasy. The idea that clubs could jump their competitors  by slapping a USSF badge in their uniforms is also a fantasy. Take responsibility for your role. Don’t be the next Ellejustus who keeps wondering why constantly barking at the moon doesn’t cause it to rain soccer money and college scholarship offers.
> 
> For those who failed to heed my advice and are now paying for it, I’ll give you another chance. There are only a handful of queenmaker coaches who really make a difference. They work at clubs that - go figure - have been around a long time and put in the years, the investments and the hard work that makes them well positioned to emerge from the GDA collapse. They are the clubs that the whiners at this site commonly complain are “monopolies”, have demanding coaches (which they often mistake as “abusive”), and expect you to pay for the valuable services they provide.
> 
> These coaches can help develop your daughter as a soccer player, but that is not what sets them apart. What sets them apart is they have earned the respect of college coaches. They have Cromwell and Radcliffe (and everyone) on speed dial, and colleges answer when they call. When they tell colleges they have a player for them, the recruiting process is 90% done. All your daughter needs to do is present well when she meets with the staff and not choke when they show up to watch her play, which they always will if you have the right coach. They also tell you they won’t make the call if they don’t think you are right for a program.
> 
> So here is my advice. Find the clubs that have these coaches. They are the top ECNL clubs and very few others. They earned their status, plain and simple. They aren’t the only path to playing in college but, if your daughter is college material, they make getting there much easIer and will almost always get her the best fit. If you don’t, you leave a lot to chance, and your kid’s college options may be limited to the sheer luck of whatever college coach happened to see your daughter play on some random day. Even if your kid is the greatest player on the planet, not playing at a top club is a red flag. You are leaving college coaches speculating what is wrong with your kid. Are you at a 2nd tier club because you’re cancer and the good ones didn’t want anything to do with you? Are you as good as you appear when you’re beating up weaker opponents? Because when your kid scores a hat trick against Albion, it’s hard to tell whether she’s legit. But if she does it against Blues ECNL, colleges know they’re looking at a winner because even their weaker players can still play. And if your kid plays for a lesser club, they’re probably still asking the ones they trust for insight into your kid.
> 
> The time for blaming others for your wrong decisions and hoping that your kid will get great college offers because she played for a club that had US Soccer DA badges on the jerseys is over. Get your s**t together and move forward.


Just wondering.  Where is your dd going to college?


----------



## MakeAPlay

EOTL said:


> My god, get it together. GDA’s inevitable collapse was plain to see. Companies come and go, that is life. You hitched your wagon to a business that never made financial sense and you should have known better. You also hitched your wagon to a club that thought it (like you) could cut to the front of the line without having to put in the work, effort and investment that is needed to get your desired outcome. There are no shortcuts, however, and the idea that families don’t have to pay what it really costs for the best club services is a fantasy. The idea that clubs could jump their competitors  by slapping a USSF badge in their uniforms is also a fantasy. Take responsibility for your role. Don’t be the next Ellejustus who keeps wondering why constantly barking at the moon doesn’t cause it to rain soccer money and college scholarship offers.
> 
> For those who failed to heed my advice and are now paying for it, I’ll give you another chance. There are only a handful of queenmaker coaches who really make a difference. They work at clubs that - go figure - have been around a long time and put in the years, the investments and the hard work that makes them well positioned to emerge from the GDA collapse. They are the clubs that the whiners at this site commonly complain are “monopolies”, have demanding coaches (which they often mistake as “abusive”), and expect you to pay for the valuable services they provide.
> 
> These coaches can help develop your daughter as a soccer player, but that is not what sets them apart. What sets them apart is they have earned the respect of college coaches. They have Cromwell and Radcliffe (and everyone) on speed dial, and colleges answer when they call. When they tell colleges they have a player for them, the recruiting process is 90% done. All your daughter needs to do is present well when she meets with the staff and not choke when they show up to watch her play, which they always will if you have the right coach. They also tell you they won’t make the call if they don’t think you are right for a program.
> 
> So here is my advice. Find the clubs that have these coaches. They are the top ECNL clubs and very few others. They earned their status, plain and simple. They aren’t the only path to playing in college but, if your daughter is college material, they make getting there much easIer and will almost always get her the best fit. If you don’t, you leave a lot to chance, and your kid’s college options may be limited to the sheer luck of whatever college coach happened to see your daughter play on some random day. Even if your kid is the greatest player on the planet, not playing at a top club is a red flag. You are leaving college coaches speculating what is wrong with your kid. Are you at a 2nd tier club because you’re cancer and the good ones didn’t want anything to do with you? Are you as good as you appear when you’re beating up weaker opponents? Because when your kid scores a hat trick against Albion, it’s hard to tell whether she’s legit. But if she does it against Blues ECNL, colleges know they’re looking at a winner because even their weaker players can still play. And if your kid plays for a lesser club, they’re probably still asking the ones they trust for insight into your kid.
> 
> The time for blaming others for your wrong decisions and hoping that your kid will get great college offers because she played for a club that had US Soccer DA badges on the jerseys is over. Get your s**t together and move forward.


I'm really starting to like this guy.  Raw facts suck sometimes but they are always beneficial in the long run.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Does the end of DA or what club get's into ECNL matter if new women's college soccer scholarships disappear for a few years?  Loss of revenue from March Madness is going to have a big effect in college sports.   If college football revenue is gone for this next season too then I could see there being no new athletic scholarships for a few years.  Pro women's soccer is also marginal, how does it even survive?   Why pay for club soccer if there is no future benefit?


The PAC 12 and BIG TEN have guarnateed scholarships for 4 years so anyone that has signed on the dotted line is covered.


----------



## Ellejustus

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm really starting to like this guy.  Raw facts suck sometimes but they are always beneficial in the long run.


That figures Maps.  But hey, we all have a choice to make in life.  I'm glad you two found each other and like each other.  That is nice and I think we should all like each other through all this hard ache.


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> The PAC 12 and BIG TEN have guarnateed scholarships for 4 years so anyone that has signed on the dotted line is covered.


Believe the SEC has as well, at least that is what those documents say for women’s soccer signees.


----------



## Ellejustus

@MakeAPlay these rosters of 37 need to end too.  What say you?  I would like to have that number down like FSU #s.  These roster spots given out like gum drops is a part of the problem with soccer too.  Fact?


----------



## Surf Zombie

Working off the Soccer Wire top 100 list, here are the remaining top 40 girls clubs who are not in the ECNL:


1. Top Hat (GA)
5. FC Dallas (TX)
8. Legends (CA)
9. Beach (CA)
10. Earthquakes (CA)
16. FC Virginia (VA)
25. NEFC (MA)
26. Sporting Blue Valley (KS)
28. Cincinnati Development Academy (OH)
29. Lone Star (TX)
32.South Shore Select (MA)
35. LA Galaxy
37. Nationals (MI)
39. Charlotte Soccer Academy (NC)

Will be very surprised if Top Hat & FC Dallas are not admitted.


----------



## lionsalpha

pokergod said:


> This is clearly an emotional topic for you.  I apologize for hurting your feelings.  My experience directly and indirectly with beach have been terrible. But nothing I post is dishonest.  I feel sorry for the children and families effected by the end of the DA.  99% of the DA kids will be fine and land on their feet.  These posts are nothing but entertainment for me in a bleak world right now.  You are happy with Beach and that is good for you.  Even my friends with kids on the Beach DA teams do not like Beach or the way it treats its kids.  I'm glad you had a different experience.  All the best.


Seems as though you have something against the club Poker. Parents like @Kicker4Life and I just loved our DD’s enjoying the sport and getting better at it.
If you and those “parents” do not like Beach no reason to stay. It’s pointless


----------



## EOTL

Sandypk said:


> Ji
> 
> Just wondering.  Where is your dd going to college?


As I have said before, I never discuss my kid(s) here. My self-esteem does not depend upon on how good they are at soccer.  If anyone can’t figure out whether I know what I’m talking about, that is not my concern.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> Believe the SEC has as well, at least that is what those documents say for women’s soccer signees.


i would think that all of the Power 5 conferences would move in that direction.


----------



## wc_baller

MakeAPlay said:


> i would think that all of the Power 5 conferences would move in that direction.


The Power-5 implemented this rule back in 2015. All athletic scholarships in the P5 are guaranteed.









						The Facts About “Guaranteed” Multi-year NCAA DI Scholarships
					

NCAA Compliance Expert Rick Allen provides important facts about the new NCAA Division I rule which has the effect of “protecting” Division I student-athletes from having their athletic scholarship cancelled or not renewed for any athletic performance reason.




					informedathlete.com


----------



## GeekKid

Surf Zombie said:


> Working off the Soccer Wire top 100 list, here are the remaining top 40 girls clubs who are not in the ECNL:
> 
> 
> 1. Top Hat (GA)
> 5. FC Dallas (TX)
> 8. Legends (CA)
> 9. Beach (CA)
> 10. Earthquakes (CA)
> 16. FC Virginia (VA)
> 25. NEFC (MA)
> 26. Sporting Blue Valley (KS)
> 28. Cincinnati Development Academy (OH)
> 29. Lone Star (TX)
> 32.South Shore Select (MA)
> 35. LA Galaxy
> 37. Nationals (MI)
> 39. Charlotte Soccer Academy (NC)
> 
> Will be very surprised if Top Hat & FC Dallas are not admitted.


Just saw part of an email to FC Dallas families that stated the following...

_*"The US Soccer Federation has just informed FC Dallas that they will cease operating the Development Academy for both boys and girls.  
*_
*While we are disappointed at the news, FC Dallas has taken the proactive steps to return to the ECNL.  Based on our club history and track record we are looking forward to return."*


----------



## espola

wc_baller said:


> The Power-5 implemented this rule back in 2015. All athletic scholarships in the P5 are guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Facts About “Guaranteed” Multi-year NCAA DI Scholarships
> 
> 
> NCAA Compliance Expert Rick Allen provides important facts about the new NCAA Division I rule which has the effect of “protecting” Division I student-athletes from having their athletic scholarship cancelled or not renewed for any athletic performance reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> informedathlete.com


Even if they drop the sport?


----------



## SouthBayFutbol

EOTL said:


> ... Because the clubs that did all the work and put all the money in have no incentive to let those that didn’t enjoy the benefit of hard work and financial risk taking. Because the clubs that didn’t do the hard work and take the financial risks have no entitlement to anything. Because clubs like Surf, Blues and Slammers have already proven they develop talent and provide value, and they don’t care how much people who aren’t willing to pay for it whine.


Sorry if I am misunderstanding this but under what parameters has Beach and Legends not done "all the work" and are not "willing to pay" as it pertains to youth soccer in Southern California? Both of these clubs have built tremendous nationally recognized brands without the benefit of an ENCL monopoly that existed before DA. I would compare their Coaching line-up and college (and YNT) placements with any in the country so check development off the list too that the teams you listed have over them. And they had the audacity to promote the league they were joining!? Oh the horror, no other club has ever done that...

If the rumors are true that politics are keeping top DA teams from joining, it certainly takes the "E" out of ECNL. You would think they would want to play the best teams around. Isn't that what drives our girls, the competition? What are they afraid of? Seems like chicken sh!t to me...


----------



## wc_baller

espola said:


> Even if they drop the sport?


The rules state that a scholarship can only be cancelled if the athlete does the following:

Is ruled to be ineligible for competition;
Provides fraudulent information on an application, letter of intent, or financial aid agreement;
Engages in serious misconduct that rises to the level of being disciplined by the university’s regular student disciplinary board;
Voluntarily quits their team; or
Violates a university policy or rule which is not related to athletic conditions or ability (such as a university policy on class attendance, or an athletic department policy regarding proper conduct on a team trip).


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> You did not say that she was playing in the U17 or U20 Women's World Cup so why was something focused on an international/professional track necessary?  My kid is a pro now and she played high school soccer as did all of her teammates (Rose Lavelle and Andi Sullivan are two of them) and it didn't seem to hurt their experience and actually seems to have enhanced it.


I think your daughter's success has a lot more to do with her than any team, league or who she played with and against. All of that other stuff helped, but she was born as a top athlete with a drive to succeed and not much could have held her back short of mistreatment by adults.


----------



## Surf Zombie

GeekKid said:


> Just saw part of an email to FC Dallas families that stated the following...
> 
> _*"The US Soccer Federation has just informed FC Dallas that they will cease operating the Development Academy for both boys and girls.  *_
> 
> *While we are disappointed at the news, FC Dallas has taken the proactive steps to return to the ECNL.  Based on our club history and track record we are looking forward to return."*


You expecting anyone else from TX-OK area back in?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

wc_baller said:


> The Power-5 implemented this rule back in 2015. All athletic scholarships in the P5 are guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Facts About “Guaranteed” Multi-year NCAA DI Scholarships
> 
> 
> NCAA Compliance Expert Rick Allen provides important facts about the new NCAA Division I rule which has the effect of “protecting” Division I student-athletes from having their athletic scholarship cancelled or not renewed for any athletic performance reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> informedathlete.com


Unsure if my dd's school provides the guarantee but I heard there is an appeal's process that almost always results in the scholarship continuing at the same level.  Also even with guarantees there is no guarantee of play time nor does it stop a coach from encouraging players to hit the transfer portal if they want more minutes.


----------



## oh canada

GeekKid said:


> Just saw part of an email to FC Dallas families that stated the following...
> 
> _*"The US Soccer Federation has just informed FC Dallas that they will cease operating the Development Academy for both boys and girls.  *_
> 
> *While we are disappointed at the news, FC Dallas has taken the proactive steps to return to the ECNL.  Based on our club history and track record we are looking forward to return."*


if true, at least there is no complete BS to their families like, "we have been evaluating this for 6 months..."


----------



## Ellejustus

Legends and Beach are find.  Get your Cali league and we will all play against each other somehow.  I will make sure that happens.  Plus, you can always apply for next year.  Be nice to those in your sand box.  You guys still have awesome teams and you can still sell development and college access.  The only thing you can;t sell now is access to The List.  No big deal and all will be find.  For the record and I say this from my heart, I believe Legends and Beach should have had a chance to join for 2020-20121 season.  I wanted to see that.  Life is not fare!!!


----------



## sdklutz

dad4 said:


> competing with ECNL clubs for revenue.


If that was true, Surf would be left out...but that didn't happen.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> “No time for loooosers...”. But thanks for replying to all my posts because it ensures that the GDA mafiosos who blocked me still receive the benefit of my wisdom.


In other words,


EOTL said:


> “No time for loooosers...”. But thanks for replying to all my posts because it ensures that the GDA mafiosos who blocked me still receive the benefit of my wisdom.


In other words, you know several girls who tore their ACL, but never cared enough to look into how many kids at your club get permanent joint problems so you can make a buck.

But you DO care about the winner in the DA/ECNL pissing contest. 

Congrats, ECNL.  Now, about those injuries....

From what I have seen, it averages about one or two per team per year.  More if you include concussions.  Your child is more likely to have a permanent injury than get a full ride scholarship.

And ECNL/your club cares about injuries about as much as EOTL.


----------



## pokergod

lionsalpha said:


> Seems as though you have something against the club Poker. Parents like @Kicker4Life and I just loved our DD’s enjoying the sport and getting better at it.
> If you and those “parents” do not like Beach no reason to stay. It’s pointless


I agree with you.  But I think this forum is for people to post issues they have with clubs.  False statements have no place and I have avoided that. I have attacked the system in general too.


----------



## dad4

sdklutz said:


> If that was true, Surf would be left out...but that didn't happen.


They dont want to leave out someone who can be the core of a competing league.

Overall goal is to limit competition.  Same as DA.


----------



## Kicker4Life

pokergod said:


> This is clearly an emotional topic for you.  I apologize for hurting your feelings.  My experience directly and indirectly with beach have been terrible. But nothing I post is dishonest.  I feel sorry for the children and families effected by the end of the DA.  99% of the DA kids will be fine and land on their feet.  These posts are nothing but entertainment for me in a bleak world right now.  You are happy with Beach and that is good for you.  Even my friends with kids on the Beach DA teams do not like Beach or the way it treats its kids.  I'm glad you had a different experience.  All the best.


Why did your friends stick with Beach if they don’t like the Club?

Can’t deny that the communication come of from the Club has been nonexistent to extremely poor.  I will agree with you there.


----------



## Dof3

I hope that Legends and Beach will be added to ECNL SW.  If not this year then certainly next year.  They put good teams on the field.  And I would surely prefer to go to San Diego than Phoenix for regular games.  Same for FC Dallas and TopHat.  You have to beat the best to claim you are the best.  That goes for all of these clubs.  But I can't help but wonder if the DA contingent here would be complaining that DA wasn't opening its doors for all the ECNL clubs if ECNL self-immolated today.  It is really pathetic for an organization that is supposed to be the steward of this sport to have behaved so incompetently for kids at a time when those kids are trapped at home in an actual crisis.  Who among us would still have a job if we executed the way US Soccer has this week?  But, again, where was the DA contingent's outrage when not so long ago the message to ECNL kids was come to the DA or it will adversely affect your shot at the YNT?  Who trades on a kid's dreams for personal gain and spitefulness?  Should any of us be surprised that an organization that would do that to kids would be so low as they have been to end their league in this fashion?


----------



## Copa9

Soccer43 said:


> It couldn't be more ironic that Boys ECNL came about because of the Girls DA and the GDA threatened the very existence of the ECNL.  And now, DA has ended and ECNL not only is back on top but now adds a whole viable boys division all set up.   Karma's a bitch.
> [/QUOTE





MakeAPlay said:


> I'd like to hear how this worked out in 4-7 years.  As some one looking in the rearview mirror (hindsight being 20/20) my daughter played ECNL when it was the top of the pyramid and it still allowed her to be a teenager with a life.  She also graduate from high school with a 4.7 gpa and just graduated magna cum laude from a top 25 academic university a year early.  I said from the beginning of the GDA (go check the threads if you have time) that it was going to fail miserably.  It has.  GDA was never necessary.  As you said your daughter is going to a dotp D1 school.  You did not say that she was playing in the U17 or U20 Women's World Cup so why was something focused on an international/professional track necessary?  My kid is a pro now and she played high school soccer as did all of her teammates (Rose Lavelle and Andi Sullivan are two of them) and it didn't seem to hurt their experience and actually seems to have enhanced it.  You will find out very soon that college soccer, even at the top levels, is more like high school soccer than club soccer.  Kids that aren't used to playing with players that are older, craftier and/or more physical than them are in for a big surprise.
> 
> Please bookmark this post as you will be either calling me Nostradamus or disappearing completely from the forums (as have all but a few forum members like me from the old days that remember all of this and have been around long enough to have a birdseye view of what is going on).
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.
> [/QUO


----------



## baller6988

So is LA Surf going ECNL?


----------



## Copa9

You have no idea. Just wait. Give it time.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> They dont want to leave out someone who can be the core of a competing league.
> 
> Overall goal is to limit competition.  Same as DA.


All I can say is this USSF company has caused much pain and sorrow across the country.  Parents are out thousands of dollars investing in the dream of one day becoming a world class player like Alex or Mia or Megan or Mallory or Sophie or the great OM.  People who act and treat people like this are usually lawyer types.  They have no empathy. I mean, zero empathy.  They feel nothing and just bully and make fun of the victim. Their on here now making fun of all of us.  Their trained to feel nothing and blame whatever side has the most money to pay and argue why the victim is to blame. Horrible job sometimes in this profession.  Not all all of them act like this BTW


----------



## chiefs

wc_baller said:


> The Power-5 implemented this rule back in 2015. All athletic scholarships in the P5 are guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Facts About “Guaranteed” Multi-year NCAA DI Scholarships
> 
> 
> NCAA Compliance Expert Rick Allen provides important facts about the new NCAA Division I rule which has the effect of “protecting” Division I student-athletes from having their athletic scholarship cancelled or not renewed for any athletic performance reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> informedathlete.com


The key will be revenues as others have stated. What could happen is the number of scholarships being offered/or budgets get drastically reduced, or programs could just flat out fold....


----------



## soccer4us




----------



## Dubs

dad4 said:


> thanks.  it helps.
> 
> Were you guys doing PEP or anything similar?


No.  Not really.  It was introduced as a "do it on your own time" thing and none of the girls were doing it.  Our club does not mandate it and it really  pisses me off.  My DD will not go to train or play without doing the prevention exercise first.  It's supposed to decrease risk by something like 80%.  Clubs need to step in and mandate.  We have an ACL thread if you're interested.


----------



## Surf Zombie




----------



## SouthBayFutbol

soccer4us said:


> View attachment 6831


Well the good news is that if you run out of Toilet Paper you can use this...


----------



## Copa9

Dubs said:


> No.  Not really.  It was introduced as a "do it on your own time" thing and none of the girls were doing it.  Our club does not mandate it and it really  pisses me off.  My DD will not go to train or play without doing the prevention exercise first.  It's supposed to decrease risk by something like 80%.  Clubs need to step in and mandate.  We have an ACL thread if you're interested.
> [/QUO





wc_baller said:


> The Power-5 implemented this rule back in 2015. All athletic scholarships in the P5 are guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Facts About “Guaranteed” Multi-year NCAA DI Scholarships
> 
> 
> NCAA Compliance Expert Rick Allen provides important facts about the new NCAA Division I rule which has the effect of “protecting” Division I student-athletes from having their athletic scholarship cancelled or not renewed for any athletic performance reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> informedathlete.com


Note it says "athletic performance". It is designed to protect players who are injured.  It says nothing about if the soccer season or program is cancelled.  Although I would hope they honor all scholarships.


----------



## From the Spot

Its appears the two-tiered approach for ECNL maybe taking form, Pateadores just announced they accepted an invite to ECRL.


----------



## Copa9

EOTL said:


> Because there is no “SoCal soccer” to get things right. In fact, if all SoCal clubs got together to coordinate their efforts, we would finally have the evil monopoly that is bad for consumers but  which currently does not exist. Because the clubs that did all the work and put all the money in have no incentive to let those that didn’t enjoy the benefit of hard work and financial risk taking. Because the clubs that didn’t do the hard work and take the financial risks have no entitlement to anything. Because clubs like Surf, Blues and Slammers have already proven they develop talent and provide value, and they don’t care how much people who aren’t willing to pay for it whine.


Having watched it over many, many years, Blues does not, I repeat does not, develop talent.  They recruit talent, period.  They are very good at recruitment and are not afraid to do it right in front of players, coaches and parents.


----------



## dad4

Dubs said:


> No.  Not really.  It was introduced as a "do it on your own time" thing and none of the girls were doing it.  Our club does not mandate it and it really  pisses me off.  My DD will not go to train or play without doing the prevention exercise first.  It's supposed to decrease risk by something like 80%.  Clubs need to step in and mandate.  We have an ACL thread if you're interested.


I am interested.  The ACL thread seemed to be mostly about those who already had a diagnosis.  "How do you get back to soccer?" seemed the main question. 

I am more focused on prevention.  Is there a thread with good info on that?


----------



## EOTL

SouthBayFutbol said:


> Sorry if I am misunderstanding this but under what parameters has Beach and Legends not done "all the work" and are not "willing to pay" as it pertains to youth soccer in Southern California? Both of these clubs have built tremendous nationally recognized brands without the benefit of an ENCL monopoly that existed before DA. I would compare their Coaching line-up and college (and YNT) placements with any in the country so check development off the list too that the teams you listed have over them. And they had the audacity to promote the league they were joining!? Oh the horror, no other club has ever done that...
> 
> If the rumors are true that politics are keeping top DA teams from joining, it certainly takes the "E" out of ECNL. You would think they would want to play the best teams around. Isn't that what drives our girls, the competition? What are they afraid of? Seems like chicken sh!t to me...


Both are fine clubs that I would classify as some of the “few others” outside ECNL that are worth considering. I don’t have the time or inclination to discuss the history of ECNL that is necessary to fully answer your questions. The very short summary, though, is they did not do the work of creating the league that you want them to be in. If they wanted to be the owners of the most elite league around, they needed to be involved in creating it, and they didn’t. Really, their failure to do so is pretty inexcusable, because Surf left all of SD County ripe for the taking when kept vetoing other clubs in the area. Shoot, GDA was very nearly able to kill ECNL in SoCal the very first year for this reason alone, despite being an otherwise crappy product.

The mere fact that you concede they are very good nationally recognized clubs contradicts your rhetoric that ECNL is a monopoly. There have always been many options, both leagues and clubs,  to choose from in SoCal. It is not possible to explain to someone why these clubs did not deserve to be owners of something they did not create until they can comprehend why ECNL is not a monopoly. As long as people keep misusing the term “monopoly” to mean “I don’t think it’s fair that the people who built and own something I want shouldn’t be forced to just give it to me”, there is no helping them.


----------



## Ellejustus

From the Spot said:


> Its appears the two-tiered approach for ECNL maybe taking form, Pateadores just announced they accepted an invite to ECRL.


That Pats girls 04 team is tough and they play defense too.  Will it still be fully funded?


----------



## Ellejustus

Copa9 said:


> Having watched it over many, many years, Blues does not, I repeat does not, develop talent.  They recruit talent, period.  They are very good at recruitment and are not afraid to do it right in front of players, coaches and parents.


100% correct.  Tad never took or takes the credit for developing the goat.  He recruits the goats and lets them play it out on the field.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Surf left all of SD County ripe for the taking when they kept vetoing other clubs in the area.


This is what people are referring to when they accuse ECNL clubs of monopolistic behavior.

As long as one club can veto another clubs access to top level competition, people will accuse you of being a monopoly.

And your only defense will be sophistry over definitions:  No, we aren't a monopoly.  Look up the definition.  We are more of a cabal.

(A cabal with horrible rates of child injuries, btw)


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

Dof3 said:


> But I can't help but wonder if the DA contingent here would be complaining that DA wasn't opening its doors for all the ECNL clubs if ECNL self-immolated today.


I wanted to see Slammers join DA...then you would have had the top SW clubs together. Not having the top teams together in the same league is annoying.


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> The PAC 12 and BIG TEN have guarnateed scholarships for 4 years so anyone that has signed on the dotted line is covered.


what if they haven't signed on the dotted line yet?  That won't come until November... What does any of this mean for all the verbal commits?


----------



## BigSoccer

Wasabi said:


> No Beach, no Albion and most surprising, no Legends.
> 
> just Surf & Real So Cal. Pure speculation but Blues get 2nd team (if Surf negotiated this months ago they did it with blues and real so cal).
> 
> I also expect a 2nd Vegas team (long way to go for one game).  Two brackets of 8 in Southwest.


Who in LV... LV Albion or Las Vegas Soccer Academy?  are there other competitive clubs there.


----------



## GeekKid

Surf Zombie said:


> You expecting anyone else from TX-OK area back in?


Not sure how the landscape will shake out.  Oklahoma Energy seems to be the odd team out.  Not sure how Sting Austin holds on seeing that Lonestar is  in their backyard.  Either that or Lonestar players migrate to Sting Austin.  It also means that Sting Soccer has two ECNL teams in Texas.  I've heard a bunch of people making predictions about who will hold on, who will be left out and who will be invited in.  We'll see.  It will be interesting to see what happens to Tophat, Beach, Legends, NEFC and FC Virginia.  What a mess.


----------



## Dubs

dad4 said:


> I am interested.  The ACL thread seemed to be mostly about those who already had a diagnosis.  "How do you get back to soccer?" seemed the main question.
> 
> I am more focused on prevention.  Is there a thread with good info on that?


I don't remember if it was the ACL thread or another that had a bunch of research based info.  However, I don't think you're going to find what you're looking for.... at least not specific to soccer.  They are more reports that focus on "sports related" along with common age ranges.  You'll have to do some searching.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> The PAC 12 and BIG TEN have guarnateed scholarships for 4 years so anyone that has signed on the dotted line is covered.


Evidently not for soccer unless your contract specifically says that in the Pac12.  It is certainly not to be assumed if not specified.


----------



## ToonArmy

It says boys and girls in there 









						Pateadores Soccer Club – Southern California Club Soccer
					

Developing Generations of Excellence Since 1987. We offer competitive and recreational soccer for boys and girls in Southern California. Join us!




					www.pateadores.org


----------



## pokergod

Kicker4Life said:


> Why did your friends stick with Beach if they don’t like the Club?
> 
> Can’t deny that the communication come of from the Club has been nonexistent to extremely poor.  I will agree with you there.


Multiple friends there.  Different reasons. Mostly georgraphic and if your kid is on a great team with friends then you bite the bullet.  Like any large organization there are good and bad people there.  No different than any other club.  But if you have ever dealt with Grace and Mauricio, then you will know that the top of the organization is rotten to the core.  People are aware of that but try to just do what is best for their child regardless of the operators of the club.


----------



## From the Spot

GeekKid said:


> Not sure how Sting Austin holds on seeing that Lonestar is  in their backyard.  Either that or Lonestar players migrate to Sting Austin.


Maybe one placed in ECRL?


----------



## wc_baller

pulguita said:


> Evidently not for soccer unless your contract specifically says that in the Pac12.  It is certainly not to be assumed if not specified.


Not true:  *"Athletic scholarships will be guaranteed for four years for student-athletes in all sports "*








						Pac-12 universities adopt sweeping reforms for student-athletes, guaranteeing scholarships, improving health care, and more
					

Sweeping reforms for student-athletes, including guaranteed four-year athletic scholarships, continuing education, improved health care, liberalized transfer rules, and more, were adopted today by the Pac-12 Conference in a vote of the presidents and chancellors of the Conference’s 12 member...




					pac-12.com


----------



## wheresourfield

ToonArmy said:


> It says boys and girls in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pateadores Soccer Club – Southern California Club Soccer
> 
> 
> Developing Generations of Excellence Since 1987. We offer competitive and recreational soccer for boys and girls in Southern California. Join us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pateadores.org


BOYS = ECNL
GIRLS = ECRL


----------



## pokergod

Copa9 said:


> Note it says "athletic performance". It is designed to protect players who are injured.  It says nothing about if the soccer season or program is cancelled.  Although I would hope they honor all scholarships.


The two schools that have cancelled soccer so far, cinci and valpo, said they would honor scholarships


----------



## RedCard

From the Spot said:


> Its appears the two-tiered approach for ECNL maybe taking form, Pateadores just announced they accepted an invite to ECRL.


ECNL takes it’s time in announcing new members. It’s like every other day a member or two get announced.


----------



## soccerfan123

baller6988 said:


> So is LA Surf going ECNL?


No. Boys keep it, but girls side were not accepted.


----------



## Lionel Hutz

Reading the Pats announcement -- it looks like their girls teams will compete in the ECRL with. That email and the quote from Lavers says that ECRL will be a "competition-based measurement for club membership into ECNL". 

It will be interesting to see how this works. Does the club get promoted to ECNL? Is there relegation? What other teams are in ECRL?


----------



## pulguita

wc_baller said:


> Not true:  *"Athletic scholarships will be guaranteed for four years for student-athletes in all sports "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pac-12 universities adopt sweeping reforms for student-athletes, guaranteeing scholarships, improving health care, and more
> 
> 
> Sweeping reforms for student-athletes, including guaranteed four-year athletic scholarships, continuing education, improved health care, liberalized transfer rules, and more, were adopted today by the Pac-12 Conference in a vote of the presidents and chancellors of the Conference’s 12 member...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pac-12.com


Well mine is from personnel experience.  Just telling you to get it up front all four years in writing.  Nothing more will be said unless you are you know who and I am PM'd.


----------



## futboldad1

RedCard said:


> ECNL takes it’s time in announcing new members. It’s like every other day a member or two get announced.


Just because something has happened that way before does not mean it is like that always.....in the south-west I'll happily take your money if you want to bet on other clubs being announced for next season...........


----------



## RedCard

Major League Soccer launches youth competition platform
					

Major League Soccer is launch a new elite youth competition platform.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## Dof3

dad4 said:


> I am interested.  The ACL thread seemed to be mostly about those who already had a diagnosis.  "How do you get back to soccer?" seemed the main question.
> 
> I am more focused on prevention.  Is there a thread with good info on that?


There are a bunch of you tube videos on ACL prevention for soccer players.  I ended up with a pretty simple exercise program for my DD.  Our rule is that if you want to play, then its 3-4 times a week for the ACL program.  That's what DD would be doing post- ACL surgery (and alot more), so if she wants to play 3-4 times a week is a requirement.  I see myself as responsible to her 25-year old self, too.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

ToonArmy said:


> It says boys and girls in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pateadores Soccer Club – Southern California Club Soccer
> 
> 
> Developing Generations of Excellence Since 1987. We offer competitive and recreational soccer for boys and girls in Southern California. Join us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pateadores.org


ECRL for girls.


----------



## Surf Zombie

The two MA DA clubs, NEFC & South Shore Select are not getting in. 16th team coming to the North East conference from the southern end, either PA or MD.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Lionel Hutz said:


> Reading the Pats announcement -- it looks like their girls teams will compete in the ECRL with. That email and the quote from Lavers says that ECRL will be a "competition-based measurement for club membership into ECNL".
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this works. Does the club get promoted to ECNL? Is there relegation? What other teams are in ECRL?


On the boys ECNL side, it was specifically stated in Arsenal's letter to parents that there will be promotion/relegation between the tiers going forward.  We will have to see if this will indeed apply to the girls.

Currently (19-20 season) ECRL consists of the B teams of each of the ECNL SW clubs.  However, the AZ teams did not participate, and Heat is only in U15.  They indeed kept it "Regional", so that was a good thing.

I think this is a good decision by Pats to go with ECRL vs trying to join others (rumor only) to form another closed league.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> This is what people are referring to when they accuse ECNL clubs of monopolistic behavior.
> 
> As long as one club can veto another clubs access to top level competition, people will accuse you of being a monopoly.
> 
> And your only defense will be sophistry over definitions:  No, we aren't a monopoly.  Look up the definition.  We are more of a cabal.
> 
> (A cabal with horrible rates of child injuries, btw)


That’s fine. Make your decisions based on how you want youth soccer to be, instead of how it is. If you want to file an antitrust claim against ECNL,
go for it. If you think Albion or some other second rate club your kid’s best path to Stanford, ok.  In reality, ECNL’s “sophistry” has important legal and practical consequences. Specifically, it gets what it wants and you don’t. You can argue all you want, it doesn’t change what is.

What are you hoping to accomplish here? Catharsis that other dumb people share your self-pity?


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> That’s fine. Make your decisions based on how you want youth soccer to be, instead of how it is. If you want to file an antitrust claim against ECNL,
> go for it. If you think Albion or some other second rate club your kid’s best path to Stanford, ok.  In reality, ECNL’s “sophistry” has important legal and practical consequences. Specifically, it gets what it wants and you don’t. You can argue all you want, it doesn’t change what is.
> 
> What are you hoping to accomplish here? Catharsis that other dumb people share your self-pity?


Already for the insults?

As I said.  I am trying to decide whether to bite the bullet and quit the sport for safety reasons.  You guys run a meat grinder, and all you seem to care about is who gets to turn the crank.


----------



## sdb

ToonArmy said:


> It says boys and girls in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pateadores Soccer Club – Southern California Club Soccer
> 
> 
> Developing Generations of Excellence Since 1987. We offer competitive and recreational soccer for boys and girls in Southern California. Join us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pateadores.org


----------



## soccer4us

From an athletic article an hour ago:

While MLS fans will be focused on the structure of the professional academies, the impact of the DA’s demise will be felt most acutely among the non-professional academies that made up the majority of the DA on both the girls’ and boys’ side.

In the 24 hours since U.S. Soccer’s decision to shutter the DA became more widely known, clubs have started to examine what their future will look like and where they can compete. ECNL president Christian Lavers said he has received hundreds of emails, texts and phone calls from clubs trying to determine next steps. The organization, which was widely seen as offering top competitive girls’ youth league in the country, has already added 14 former boys’ DA clubs to its membership of more than 100 clubs nationwide. The girls’ league already added several top clubs in recent months and announced the addition of two more clubs on Wednesday. Lavers said he anticipates substantially increasing the size of the league to accommodate more additions.

“This is an opportunity to unite some of the fractured past of soccer, with the ability to bring teams under one umbrella or one competitive framework that was not possible in the past,” Lavers said. “Certainly it’s not going to happen overnight, and probably not going to fully happen in one cycle, because we’re talking about a large number of clubs that are looking for now a different competitive platform. We are looking at how many clubs can we add and still continue to provide great service to members, still provide a coherent competitive schedule in terms of amount of games and travel, and work to add as many clubs as we can without destabilizing our program.”

Lavers said he has been in touch with leadership at U.S. Soccer about the potential structure of the league as well as about increasing the opportunity for coaching education and player development in conjunction with the federation. He called those talks “really positive.” Lavers said the ECNL’s goal is to create a more collaborative approach with directors of coaching and grassroots leaders at clubs across the country to create “an elite player pathway under one umbrella, all playing each other and not weaponizing league spots or tiering as a recruiting tool.”

Another focus for ECNL is on lowering the cost of playing. One way to directly impact those costs is to decrease travel, Lavers said, and he said he hopes the infusion of clubs into the ECNL will enhance local rivalries and decrease the amount of travel while maintaining high-level games for all teams. Lavers said the former DA clubs who are joining ECNL have agreed to play the existing ECNL clubs, a positive first step in breaking down “the barriers of who will play who.” He said he was not sure yet if the USSF had plans to continue its scholarship program that was used to help fund players across the Development Academy. 

Lavers said there is a difference between the pro academies and the non-pro academies, but that he hopes to increase opportunity for players across the country and create a broader connection between the pro teams and the youth prospects at clubs around the country. He said the ECNL would not restrict its clubs from scheduling games against pro academies, as long as they give priority to ECNL scheduling. 

“MLS teams are going to be scheduling games against clubs in our leagues,” Lavers said. “It may be different from one MLS club to another. We are very open to facilitating that to the degree that we can. I had some quick conversations with one MLS club already saying whether you want this to be a formal or informal arrangement, top teams (from the ECNL) or representative teams of top players from multiple teams (in the ECNL). We’d facilitate that. You want the best players to be seen by pro clubs, so if there is the potential for a pro pathway that player is not lost in the shuffle.”

Lavers said the Development Academy helped to fundamentally alter some key aspects of youth development in this country. But he added that those changes need to be buttressed by other improvements that enhance competition throughout the country, not just within certain leagues or certain tiers.

“When the DA was created in 2007, there were systemic issues of too many games and not enough meaningful games and not enough training sessions,” he said. “There was a philosophical change and it took time to grow, but that has been a positive impact of what that (DA) program did. But as it grew and as things changed, the clubs began to be distanced from each other and you started to have situations where clubs were not able to and would not play each other, even if they were in the same city or close by. That’s not a great thing for competition. It’s not a great thing to have kids drive past each other just because the structures don’t allow them to play. The challenge now is to create a collaborative program.”


----------



## Hired Gun

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I wanted to see Slammers join DA...then you would have had the top SW clubs together. Not having the top teams together in the same league is annoying.


Slammers was in the first year...


----------



## Technician72

05FootballDad said:


> If you read the article, it would appear that they are both ECNL, with the girls also fielding and ECRL team as well.


The article has links that then go into greater detail on the boys pathway versus the girls pathway.

Pats Boys = ECNL
Pats Girls = ECRL


----------



## timbuck

I know C.Lavers runs ECNL. But I don’t know much more about their corporate structure.  
Anyone have insight on how they are set up?


----------



## Copa9

MakeAPlay said:


> The PAC 12 and BIG TEN have guarnateed scholarships for 4 years so anyone that has signed on the dotted line is covered.





Simisoccerfan said:


> ECRL for girls.


A lot of travel for those players!


----------



## Copa9

soccer4us said:


> From an athletic article an hour ago:
> 
> While MLS fans will be focused on the structure of the professional academies, the impact of the DA’s demise will be felt most acutely among the non-professional academies that made up the majority of the DA on both the girls’ and boys’ side.
> 
> In the 24 hours since U.S. Soccer’s decision to shutter the DA became more widely known, clubs have started to examine what their future will look like and where they can compete. ECNL president Christian Lavers said he has received hundreds of emails, texts and phone calls from clubs trying to determine next steps. The organization, which was widely seen as offering top competitive girls’ youth league in the country, has already added 14 former boys’ DA clubs to its membership of more than 100 clubs nationwide. The girls’ league already added several top clubs in recent months and announced the addition of two more clubs on Wednesday. Lavers said he anticipates substantially increasing the size of the league to accommodate more additions.
> 
> “This is an opportunity to unite some of the fractured past of soccer, with the ability to bring teams under one umbrella or one competitive framework that was not possible in the past,” Lavers said. “Certainly it’s not going to happen overnight, and probably not going to fully happen in one cycle, because we’re talking about a large number of clubs that are looking for now a different competitive platform. We are looking at how many clubs can we add and still continue to provide great service to members, still provide a coherent competitive schedule in terms of amount of games and travel, and work to add as many clubs as we can without destabilizing our program.”
> 
> Lavers said he has been in touch with leadership at U.S. Soccer about the potential structure of the league as well as about increasing the opportunity for coaching education and player development in conjunction with the federation. He called those talks “really positive.” Lavers said the ECNL’s goal is to create a more collaborative approach with directors of coaching and grassroots leaders at clubs across the country to create “an elite player pathway under one umbrella, all playing each other and not weaponizing league spots or tiering as a recruiting tool.”
> 
> Another focus for ECNL is on lowering the cost of playing. One way to directly impact those costs is to decrease travel, Lavers said, and he said he hopes the infusion of clubs into the ECNL will enhance local rivalries and decrease the amount of travel while maintaining high-level games for all teams. Lavers said the former DA clubs who are joining ECNL have agreed to play the existing ECNL clubs, a positive first step in breaking down “the barriers of who will play who.” He said he was not sure yet if the USSF had plans to continue its scholarship program that was used to help fund players across the Development Academy.
> 
> Lavers said there is a difference between the pro academies and the non-pro academies, but that he hopes to increase opportunity for players across the country and create a broader connection between the pro teams and the youth prospects at clubs around the country. He said the ECNL would not restrict its clubs from scheduling games against pro academies, as long as they give priority to ECNL scheduling.
> 
> “MLS teams are going to be scheduling games against clubs in our leagues,” Lavers said. “It may be different from one MLS club to another. We are very open to facilitating that to the degree that we can. I had some quick conversations with one MLS club already saying whether you want this to be a formal or informal arrangement, top teams (from the ECNL) or representative teams of top players from multiple teams (in the ECNL). We’d facilitate that. You want the best players to be seen by pro clubs, so if there is the potential for a pro pathway that player is not lost in the shuffle.”
> 
> Lavers said the Development Academy helped to fundamentally alter some key aspects of youth development in this country. But he added that those changes need to be buttressed by other improvements that enhance competition throughout the country, not just within certain leagues or certain tiers.
> 
> “When the DA was created in 2007, there were systemic issues of too many games and not enough meaningful games and not enough training sessions,” he said. “There was a philosophical change and it took time to grow, but that has been a positive impact of what that (DA) program did. But as it grew and as things changed, the clubs began to be distanced from each other and you started to have situations where clubs were not able to and would not play each other, even if they were in the same city or close by. That’s not a great thing for competition. It’s not a great thing to have kids drive past each other just because the structures don’t allow them to play. The challenge now is to create a collaborative program.”


Just heard on the news, no one may be driving past each other for sporting events until 2021.  Who would want to risk their child's health for youth soccer! We could certainly space six feet apart at the fields, but soccer is a contact sport. Kids can be infected but with no symptoms and pass it on to other players and then they could pass it to their parents or other siblings. The next season may not happen at the clubs or high schools. Hopefully by spring of 2021 things can look more normal, maybe .


----------



## Soccerdriver1

dad4 said:


> If they do, we are back where we started.  A quick ECNL statement accepting DA teams could still give us a unified landscape, but that may not be what they care about.  they are smart enoug
> 
> 
> How many ACL tears at your club in the last 5 years?
> 
> Here's my advice, don't let your child play for an organization that hides their safety record.


This is a genuine question, not trying to start anything and  don’t know your background on this topic. What is your issue with ECNL and ACL injuries?


----------



## EOTL

Soccerdriver1 said:


> This is a genuine question, not trying to start anything and  don’t know your background on this topic. What is your issue with ECNL and ACL injuries?


He thinks he is flexing on me because I’ve been critical of GDA’s platform as dangerous, especially its limited substitution rules. It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to figure out that making 7 14 year old girls play a full 90 minutes every game is unhealthy. It is a point that I have supported with many different medical studies for over the last couple years. He’s just bitter the GDA has gone down and that I’ve been rubbing it in his and his GDA Mafia friends’ faces. And if you are new here, as background, it is also useful to know that the daughter of the other GDA Mafioso who mocked me ultimately tore her ACL.

Stated differently, @dad4 is still driving the GDA clown car although all his bozo friends weren’t quite as clownish and quietly piled out through the trunk a few days ago. So sad.


----------



## Sandypk

EOTL said:


> “ it is also useful to know that the daughter of the other GDA Mafioso who mocked me ultimately tore her ACL.”


I would like to know how this is useful?  You are an asshole for sure!  GDA or ECNL, tearing an ACL has no relevance.


----------



## pokergod

EOTL said:


> He thinks he is flexing on me because I’ve been critical of GDA’s platform as dangerous, especially its limited substitution rules. It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to figure out that making 7 14 year old girls play a full 90 minutes every game is unhealthy. It is a point that I have supported with many different medical studies for over the last couple years. He’s just bitter the GDA has gone down and that I’ve been rubbing it in his and his GDA Mafia friends’ faces. And if you are new here, as background, it is also useful to know that the daughter of the other GDA Mafioso who mocked me ultimately tore her ACL.
> 
> Stated differently, @dad4 is still driving the GDA clown car although all his bozo friends weren’t quite as clownish and quietly piled out through the trunk a few days ago. So sad.


Since there is a separate acl thread somewhere, shouldn't this thread be limited to, in your case, gloating on the destruction of the DA?


----------



## sdb

USSF is expecting to spend $12.7 million on outside legal fees in 2020, on top of $1.1 million for the internal legal department. The original budget for outside legal was $3 million, so they are over budget by almost $10 million. DA expenses for all of 2020 were projected to be $8 million, and with the early stoppage of play, were likely to be considerably less. Lawyers vs. kids?


----------



## jpeter

sdb said:


> USSF is expecting to spend $12.7 million on outside legal fees in 2020, on top of $1.1 million for the internal legal department. The original budget for outside legal was $3 million, so they are over budget by almost $10 million. DA expenses for all of 2020 were projected to be $8 million, and with the early stoppage of play, were likely to be considerably less. Lawyers vs. kids?


$10m is a drop in the bucket compared to what some of club and MLS academy have been spending ~  4m+ per for some such as Galaxy, Sounders, Dallas,  etc.   MLS took their money and want to get paid for developing players at least for the boys, girls mentioned also. 

There another "elite" league with USYS collaboration








						Major League Soccer launches new elite competition for youth academies | MLSSoccer.com
					

MLS launches new elite competition for youth academies




					www.mlssoccer.com
				




The Merry-Go-Round continues trade one league name for the other, how this all.shakes out will take some time.


----------



## dad4

Soccerdriver1 said:


> This is a genuine question, not trying to start anything and  don’t know your background on this topic. What is your issue with ECNL and ACL injuries?


Not ECNL specific.  DA is no better.  

My son had a very bad concussion.  It left me with a really bad opinion of youth sports safety in general. 

ACL just happens to be the most common major injury for ECNL/DA.  Concussions are up there, too.  So those two get my attention.  ECNL/GDA have the worst injury rates, so they get the spotlight.  

I'd love to have EOTL be able to shut me up by pointing to a mandatory ACL tear prevention program for all ECNL, and data supporting the declining ACL tear rates that resulted.   Or a new policy banning headers until 16.

Case of 805 and a handwritten thank you note for either one of those.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Anyone have info on the NorCal scene in the Bay Area? What becomes of Quakes and Thorns?


----------



## maestroFRSM

Anyone have any idea which of the local non-MLS clubs may be joining LA Galaxy and LAFC in the new MLS developmental league?


----------



## jpeter

maestroFRSM said:


> Anyone have any idea which of the local non-MLS clubs may be joining LA Galaxy and LAFC in the new MLS developmental league?


So far Albion, Nomads, TFA, LAUFA  has been mentioned.

There will be at least two clubs that will have teams in both.  Could be more, when you ask players which they prefer? Wonder what they will say?


----------



## vegasguy

pokergod said:


> The two schools that have cancelled soccer so far, cinci and valpo, said they would honor scholarships


Valpo cancelled awhile ago.  Cindy cancelled yesterday and the press release said they would honor scholarships for those that stayed and if they left they would grant the transfer without protest.


----------



## EOTL

Sandypk said:


> I would like to know how this is useful?  You are an asshole for sure!  GDA or ECNL, tearing an ACL has no relevance.


I will tell you why. It is because ACL injuries are incredibly serious and something I have put much effort into learning about and helping educate people. Folks like @dad4 and his predecessor have routinely mocked those who’ve presented serious and important information of this issue.  They’ve ridiculed those who have supported their statements even when they cited medical research. They’ve been complete pricks, stifled discussion that doesn’t suit their pro-GDA, anti-science beliefs and have routinely bullied people. But that does not deter me because I will bully people right back. I am perfectly happy to play that game, with the difference that they just make stuff up while I present the truth even when it is painful and even cringeworthy. I am glad to throw people’s s**t right back at them. I have zero respect for them, and treat them as such.

If you really believed that ACL discussion has no relevance here, you might have mentioned that to @dad4 the four times he brought it up thinking he was clever.


----------



## Sandypk

EOTL said:


> I will tell you why. It is because ACL injuries are incredibly serious and something I have put much effort into learning about and helping educate people. Folks like @dad4 and his predecessor have routinely mocked those who’ve presented serious and important information of this issue.  They’ve ridiculed those who have supported their statements even when they cited medical research. They’ve been complete pricks, stifled discussion that doesn’t suit their pro-GDA, anti-science beliefs and have routinely bullied people. But that does not deter me because I will bully people right back. I am perfectly happy to play that game, with the difference that they just make stuff up while I present the truth even when it is painful and even cringeworthy. I am glad to throw people’s s**t right back at them. I have zero respect for them, and treat them as such.
> 
> If you really believed that ACL discussion has no relevance here, you might have mentioned that to @dad4 the four times he brought it up thinking he was clever.


Yes, ACL injuries are serious.  Unless you have first hand experience, you are the cringeworthy prick.  You don’t know shit.
There is no Pro-GDA, anti-science beliefs just your own crap about putting anyone down who took the DA road.  ACL injuries are not a topic you should bully anyone about.  You are a dick, plain and simple.


----------



## chiefs

sdb said:


> USSF is expecting to spend $12.7 million on outside legal fees in 2020, on top of $1.1 million for the internal legal department. The original budget for outside legal was $3 million, so they are over budget by almost $10 million. DA expenses for all of 2020 were projected to be $8 million, and with the early stoppage of play, were likely to be considerably less. Lawyers
> 
> 
> EOTL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you why. It is because ACL injuries are incredibly serious and something I have put much effort into learning about and helping educate people. Folks like @dad4 and his predecessor have routinely mocked those who’ve presented serious and important information of this issue.  They’ve ridiculed those who have supported their statements even when they cited medical research. They’ve been complete pricks, stifled discussion that doesn’t suit their pro-GDA, anti-science beliefs and have routinely bullied people. But that does not deter me because I will bully people right back. I am perfectly happy to play that game, with the difference that they just make stuff up while I present the truth even when it is painful and even cringeworthy. I am glad to throw people’s s**t right back at them. I have zero respect for them, and treat them as such.
> 
> If you really believed that ACL discussion has no relevance here, you might have mentioned that to @dad4 the four times he brought it up thinking he was clever.
> 
> 
> 
> go get help seriously.
Click to expand...


----------



## GT45

There is an ignore button that works quite well on this forum. Just click on the users profile and hit ignore. Presto, you know longer have to read their garbage.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> I will tell you why. It is because ACL injuries are incredibly serious and something I have put much effort into learning about and helping educate people. Folks like @dad4 and his predecessor have routinely mocked those who’ve presented serious and important information of this issue.  They’ve ridiculed those who have supported their statements even when they cited medical research. They’ve been complete pricks, stifled discussion that doesn’t suit their pro-GDA, anti-science beliefs and have routinely bullied people. But that does not deter me because I will bully people right back. I am perfectly happy to play that game, with the difference that they just make stuff up while I present the truth even when it is painful and even cringeworthy. I am glad to throw people’s s**t right back at them. I have zero respect for them, and treat them as such.
> 
> If you really believed that ACL discussion has no relevance here, you might have mentioned that to @dad4 the four times he brought it up thinking he was clever.


Don’t count me in with DA/USSF on that.   They are not me, and I am not them.  

If you are working on the ACL and concussion issues, I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Sandypk

GT45 said:


> There is an ignore button that works quite well on this forum. Just click on the users profile and hit ignore. Presto, you know longer have to read their garbage.


Ya, I know.  But sometimes expressing a little anger is good therapy.  You can ignore me if you’d like.
Sorry for my outburst.


----------



## CopaMundial

Sandypk said:


> Yes, ACL injuries are serious.  Unless you have first hand experience, you are the cringeworthy prick.  You don’t know shit.
> There is no Pro-GDA, anti-science beliefs just your own crap about putting anyone down who took the DA road.  ACL injuries are not a topic you should bully anyone about.  You are a dick, plain and simple.


Having my DD play in both ECNL (3 clubs) and DA (two clubs, one that changed from ECNL to DA), I can say that in terms of injury prevention, DA has far better training and injury prevention protocol, but only if clubs embrace it completely. We are extremely grateful for aging out at a club that was very very good with college prep and had a training regimen that included a fantastic strength, recovery and prevention program on Mondays, along with 3 other days of training. This Monday training was also mandatory. The excellent trainer was also at all games, warmed up the girls and warmed them down. Unheard of at most clubs. Also, by far, refs at DA level (specifically showcases) were far more trained and accountable. This should be the norm at any elite level, including ECNL. Next, if ECNL is slated to take over the top level of soccer in the US, they need to enforce video and stats reporting. I think it's very helpful for development and recruitment. Just my .02. My kid just aged out. But what I learned is that winning doesn't mean the best training or care for your player. Not all clubs follow or adhere to guidelines. Your body is important and it's up to you to take care of it, but it sure helps when your club thinks about it also, not just winning. Every league will have 3 top teams in each age group and everyone else will fight. At the end of the season, clubs that don't take care of their players, struggle with injury. And last, you can get recruited and find your right home, no matter if it's DA or ECNL. It's all a bunch of politics. Find a good place, a good coach, a competitive team and focus on being your best, strongest and healthiest. Focus on your preferred schools and work on those. You don't just go to an ECNL showcase or DA showcase and walk off the field with a coach handing you a paper to sign. It's not how it works. As we see today more than ever, health is most important. Sorry for those affected. It sucks. But stay positive, patient and think of it as a marathon. Not a sprint. Good luck to all and cheers to our 2020 players!!! We see you and are so proud. Stay strong!


----------



## GT45

ECNL has been the top league in the US for years. It is not 'slated' to take over the top level of soccer. It never left. Put down the cool aid. US Soccer tried, and failed to knock it off its perch. DA folded for whatever reasons they choose to site, but the reality is, several top clubs were leaving on a near bi-monthly basis.

ECNL is required to have trainers at games, too. My daughter's club did ACL prevention. It is not a DA thing. It is a club thing.


----------



## CopaMundial

GT45 said:


> ECNL has been the top league in the US for years. It is not 'slated' to take over the top level of soccer. It never left. Put down the cool aid. US Soccer tried, and failed to knock it off its perch. DA folded for whatever reasons they choose to site, but the reality is, several top clubs were leaving on a near bi-monthly basis.
> 
> ECNL is required to have trainers at games, too. My daughter's club did ACL prevention. It is not a DA thing. It is a club thing.


OK soapbox. I'm not saying one is better than the other. I'm saying DA had a training and club mandate and ECNL does not. Never did. There should be no hate for either league. We should wish the best for the players. Some didn't have a choice to move from ECNL to DA. It just happened. All I can attest to is that DA gave clubs a more serious plan, whether it was followed by all, def not. But the plan was good. Better than ECNL, in term of player training and limitations. No HS and limited subs, stupid on DA's part. Now, IF ECNL is to be top dog (stop thinking they always have been because the ONLY ECNL team that wears that undefeated ring is Blues Baker), they should look at what they can do better and mandate it. Period. Again, I've been in both and no skin in the game. Kool-aid has never been my favored drink. It's not only about winning, but it's also about player health and development. I'm not going to pick one league over the other. They both have positives. Everything they do shouldn't just work for the organization, the club or board, but for the player. And you shouldn't just be worried about ACL prevention. Just sayin'


----------



## Ansu Fati

So I guess this is the move by USYS to potentially collaborate with MLS that @jpeter referred to?



			https://www.usyouthsoccer.org/assets/1/20/usys_announcement_041520.pdf?28299


----------



## chiefs

Ansu Fati said:


> So I guess this is the move by USYS to potentially collaborate with MLS that @jpeter referred to?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usyouthsoccer.org/assets/1/20/usys_announcement_041520.pdf?28299


I wouldn't have anything to do with USSF. After not having any guts or leadership to contact member DA clubs about their laughable excuse for their fold,  they say this:  Please contact us to learn more about how you can play a role in developing a new unified and comprehensive structure that develops world-class players through an elite competitive pathway.  

What a complete sham of an organization....


----------



## Ellejustus

Goodbye USSF.  The war of 2016 is now officially over.  With that said, my dear friends on here will be happy to know I have no more rants left with this American made company called, United States Soccer Federation.  I've been harsh on the GDA and all those super great coaches that are no longer around.  To all the parents who stayed and tried to make the GDA work, I'm sorry it came down to this.  99% of us have been screwed over. I can read the pain you all have and I've had the same pain for three years.  To Will, Ernie and Cindy, sorry to see that you were left to pick up all the trash left by the others.  Executives making $700,000, $400,000 all while little girls were being lied to and used.  Shame on you who are responsible for all this sh*t!!!  You will be held accountable some day   Blaming everything on Corona, smh! That was a weak excuse but I understand why.  I will move on to ECNL and HS Soccer threads.  Lastly, to all you who keep saying, "You need to find a good coach and that's it, " I say, "That sounds so easy, yet it's next to impossible."


----------



## Soccer43

"Hey Bro - I got your text and hear that you are confused about what that recent letter from US Soccer means.    I'll try to explain it to you, I know it was confusing.  See below, the bold parts can explain what you were confused about..........


Development Academy Administrators, Coaches, and Parents:

It is with profound disappointment that we have made the decision to end the operation of the US Soccer Development Academy, effective immediately (_*We wanted to do it sooner but couldn't find a good excuse to blame it on before now)*_.

This was an incredibly difficult decision to make, but the extraordinary and unanticipated circumstances around the COVID-19 pandemic has resulted in a financial situation that does not allow for the continuation of the Development Academy into the future. _*(It wasn't really that tough to decide as it was quite obvious it wasn't working but we certainly can't say that.) *_We know that suddenly discontinuing a program that has been with US Soccer for many years is shocking, but these unprecedented times require acting now. (_*We have actually been planning this for months, looking for an out. When the COVID-19 situation happened, we quickly jumped on that as it was as good a time as any to get out of this mess when everyone is busy focusing on other things and probably the only time when no one is playing soccer so we're thinking no one will really notice it is gone.)*_

We are proud of the tremendous amount of hard work and dedication that everyone involved has contributed to the Development Academy clubs throughout the years for the benefit of thousands of young players.  *(We are mostly appreciative of the jobs we all had while the DA was going on.  It was quite a ride.  We realized early on that we weren’t helping any players but we were in it by that time and had to pretend it was.).  *A sincere thanks goes to all of you at the grassroots level where the most important work is done.  We are grateful.*  (Maybe if we tell you that you are awesome you won’t be mad at us.)
*
We know you will have a lot of questions about what this means for the future of your club, and we recognize those concerns.  (*Thankfully for us, we have no responsibility here or any obligation to do anything to help any of you – so good luck on that.)  *While we do not have all the answers on what the future will look like across the youth soccer landscape, as the governing body of the sport in the United States we are committed to doing as much as we can to assist during these extremely challenging times.  (*We really have no answers for you but we can’t say that.  Nor do we feel any responsibilities to provide any answers.  This is the best time for this because none of us are even in the office to answer your phone call.  The last statement is completely meaningless but it sure sounded good to add it.)*

In the immediate future, we will continue to engage all stakeholders across the youth soccer landscape.  *(Yes, you are right, this doesn’t mean anything either but it sounds good to use buzz words like “engage” and “stakeholders”)  *At the same time, we will also look to increase our efforts on coaching education as well as being engaged and active in the identification and scouting of youth players across the country for all our National Teams.  *(We figured out that maybe we should have been doing this all along but it was so tempting to try to take over all soccer and make everyone do it our way that we couldn’t resist going there)*

In the absence of the Development Academy, we can still take the lessons we learned over the years and continue the implementation of high-quality player development environments across the country.  *(We really didn’t learn any lessons but in order to not look bad we have to say it this way.  We have to stay relevant so we are saying we have something to do with creating these player development environments but we all know that when we tried that it didn’t work out too well).  *Thanks to your hard work and collaboration, the Development Academy set the bar for elite player development.  (*Ok, ok, even we don’t really think this but when you put in the words “collaboration” and “elite” and “development” into one sentence everyone feels better).  *Finally, we have every confidence that all of our membership will work together to implement the Academy philosophy and standards that are important to provide players the best environments to reach their full potentials. *(We don’t know why y’all would do that as the standards of the DA were a bust and the whole system failed but we still think we know what is best)*

In spite of this difficult financial decision, we are committed to working together and look forward to a bright future.  *(The finances and COVID-19 really don’t have anything to do with ending the DA but they are the best excuses we have and it wasn’t going to get better so we had to cut and run now.)*

Please stay healthy and safe (*always a nice way to end a letter, makes us sound like we really care about you).*

Will Wilson                                                      Earnie Steward                                Cindy Parlow Cone
US Soccer Secretary General and CEO           US Soccer Sporting Director            US Soccer President
*(By the way, please don’t blame us.   Everyone else was either fired or resigned and we were left with this mess.)"*


----------



## Ellejustus

@everyoneonhere  I woke up this morning feeling sick to my stomach.  I had so much pain I got lower back pain from it.  I feel like I woke up from a 3 year nightmare of USSF coma.  The destruction and pain caused by this company, USSF is so clear, they could only blame it on Corona.  They think they got out of this one.  I read it again this morning and I'm super duper angry.  Be careful what you say to me today.  Go ahead and make fun of me today.  We ALL have a right to complain and be angry.  All this false and misleading information makes it worse.  This is far from over.  These clubs (nat all, some did very well as partners with USSF) have been wronged big time.  Parents have been wronged big time and more importantly, the girls have been treated bad again by some men who don;t care about girls.  It's so obvious.  Run, run and run some more until we catch you.....lol!!!!!


----------



## NTX07

Soccer43 said:


> "Hey Bro - I got your text and hear that you are confused about what that recent letter from US Soccer means.    I'll try to explain it to you, I know it was confusing.  See below, the bold parts can explain what you were confused about..........
> 
> 
> Development Academy Administrators, Coaches, and Parents:
> 
> It is with profound disappointment that we have made the decision to end the operation of the US Soccer Development Academy, effective immediately (_*We wanted to do it sooner but couldn't find a good excuse to blame it on before now)*_.
> 
> This was an incredibly difficult decision to make, but the extraordinary and unanticipated circumstances around the COVID-19 pandemic has resulted in a financial situation that does not allow for the continuation of the Development Academy into the future. _*(It wasn't really that tough to decide as it was quite obvious it wasn't working but we certainly can't say that.) *_We know that suddenly discontinuing a program that has been with US Soccer for many years is shocking, but these unprecedented times require acting now. (_*We have actually been planning this for months, looking for an out. When the COVID-19 situation happened, we quickly jumped on that as it was as good a time as any to get out of this mess when everyone is busy focusing on other things and probably the only time when no one is playing soccer so we're thinking no one will really notice it is gone.)*_
> 
> We are proud of the tremendous amount of hard work and dedication that everyone involved has contributed to the Development Academy clubs throughout the years for the benefit of thousands of young players.  *(We are mostly appreciative of the jobs we all had while the DA was going on.  It was quite a ride.  We realized early on that we weren’t helping any players but we were in it by that time and had to pretend it was.).  *A sincere thanks goes to all of you at the grassroots level where the most important work is done.  We are grateful.*  (Maybe if we tell you that you are awesome you won’t be mad at us.)*
> 
> We know you will have a lot of questions about what this means for the future of your club, and we recognize those concerns.  (*Thankfully for us, we have no responsibility here or any obligation to do anything to help any of you – so good luck on that.)  *While we do not have all the answers on what the future will look like across the youth soccer landscape, as the governing body of the sport in the United States we are committed to doing as much as we can to assist during these extremely challenging times.  (*We really have no answers for you but we can’t say that.  Nor do we feel any responsibilities to provide any answers.  This is the best time for this because none of us are even in the office to answer your phone call.  The last statement is completely meaningless but it sure sounded good to add it.)*
> 
> In the immediate future, we will continue to engage all stakeholders across the youth soccer landscape.  *(Yes, you are right, this doesn’t mean anything either but it sounds good to use buzz words like “engage” and “stakeholders”)  *At the same time, we will also look to increase our efforts on coaching education as well as being engaged and active in the identification and scouting of youth players across the country for all our National Teams.  *(We figured out that maybe we should have been doing this all along but it was so tempting to try to take over all soccer and make everyone do it our way that we couldn’t resist going there)*
> 
> In the absence of the Development Academy, we can still take the lessons we learned over the years and continue the implementation of high-quality player development environments across the country.  *(We really didn’t learn any lessons but in order to not look bad we have to say it this way.  We have to stay relevant so we are saying we have something to do with creating these player development environments but we all know that when we tried that it didn’t work out too well).  *Thanks to your hard work and collaboration, the Development Academy set the bar for elite player development.  (*Ok, ok, even we don’t really think this but when you put in the words “collaboration” and “elite” and “development” into one sentence everyone feels better).  *Finally, we have every confidence that all of our membership will work together to implement the Academy philosophy and standards that are important to provide players the best environments to reach their full potentials. *(We don’t know why y’all would do that as the standards of the DA were a bust and the whole system failed but we still think we know what is best)*
> 
> In spite of this difficult financial decision, we are committed to working together and look forward to a bright future.  *(The finances and COVID-19 really don’t have anything to do with ending the DA but they are the best excuses we have and it wasn’t going to get better so we had to cut and run now.)*
> 
> Please stay healthy and safe (*always a nice way to end a letter, makes us sound like we really care about you).*
> 
> Will Wilson                                                      Earnie Steward                                Cindy Parlow Cone
> US Soccer Secretary General and CEO           US Soccer Sporting Director            US Soccer President
> *(By the way, please don’t blame us.   Everyone else was either fired or resigned and we were left with this mess.)"*


(Also by the way, a few of us are going to cut a deal with ECNL before we tell the others.  Shhhhhh!)


----------



## Ansu Fati

chiefs said:


> I wouldn't have anything to do with USSF. After not having any guts or leadership to contact member DA clubs about their laughable excuse for their fold,  they say this:  Please contact us to learn more about how you can play a role in developing a new unified and comprehensive structure that develops world-class players through an elite competitive pathway.
> 
> What a complete sham of an organization....


just to be clear, its USYS- US Youth Soccer- that issued that statement.

not USSF- United States Soccer Federation, or United States Space Force. (I agree, both are complete shams)


----------



## Copa9

EOTL said:


> He thinks he is flexing on me because I’ve been critical of GDA’s platform as dangerous, especially its limited substitution rules. It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to figure out that making 7 14 year old girls play a full 90 minutes every game is unhealthy. It is a point that I have supported with many different medical studies for over the last couple years. He’s just bitter the GDA has gone down and that I’ve been rubbing it in his and his GDA Mafia friends’ faces. And if you are new here, as background, it is also useful to know that the daughter of the other GDA Mafioso who mocked me ultimately tore her ACL.
> 
> Stated differently, @dad4 is still driving the GDA clown car although all his bozo friends weren’t quite as clownish and quietly piled out through the trunk a few days ago. So sad.


Wow!  Class act.


----------



## jpeter

Ansu Fati said:


> just to be clear, its USYS- US Youth Soccer- that issued that statement.
> 
> not USSF- United States Soccer Federation, or United States Space Force. (I agree, both are complete shams)


Who else is there that sanctions, registers, and provides insurance?  Would love another alternative.

Usclub is about the only one I can think of who is a member of ussf but MLS is not going to go into business with them.

Cal south is USYS so I dunno if there are many options?

This new "elite" MLS / USYS league might be drawing clubs away from Cal South so wonder what there respond might be?


----------



## SouthBayFutbol

EOTL said:


> Both are fine clubs that I would classify as some of the “few others” outside ECNL that are worth considering. I don’t have the time or inclination to discuss the history of ECNL that is necessary to fully answer your questions. The very short summary, though, is they did not do the work of creating the league that you want them to be in. If they wanted to be the owners of the most elite league around, they needed to be involved in creating it, and they didn’t. Really, their failure to do so is pretty inexcusable, because Surf left all of SD County ripe for the taking when kept vetoing other clubs in the area. Shoot, GDA was very nearly able to kill ECNL in SoCal the very first year for this reason alone, despite being an otherwise crappy product.
> 
> The mere fact that you concede they are very good nationally recognized clubs contradicts your rhetoric that ECNL is a monopoly. There have always been many options, both leagues and clubs,  to choose from in SoCal. It is not possible to explain to someone why these clubs did not deserve to be owners of something they did not create until they can comprehend why ECNL is not a monopoly. As long as people keep misusing the term “monopoly” to mean “I don’t think it’s fair that the people who built and own something I want shouldn’t be forced to just give it to me”, there is no helping them.


Thank you for the reply (condescension and all...) but is your point that only founding members should return to ECNL?

Doesn't you're theory go out the window when ECNL made a club grab to combat the formation of DA? I don't blame them for doing that, it was the right thing for them to do, but none of those clubs had anything to do with building & owning the league from its inception. Also, you did not address that some of those clubs do not, under any measure, rate as "Elite" which I thought was the point of Elite Clubs National League and their Mission Statement to "Raise the Game..."

US Soccer (with coincidental & very suspect ties to a newly transitioned ECNL club NC Courage) left hundreds of players and dozens of clubs across the country high and dry with no plan. ECNL could do right by those players and put politics aside. Or is it more important to settle grudges than it is to get the best clubs together to play?


----------



## soccer4us

SouthBayFutbol said:


> Thank you for the reply (condescension and all...) but is your point that only founding members should return to ECNL?
> 
> Doesn't you're theory go out the window when ECNL made a club grab to combat the formation of DA? I don't blame them for doing that, it was the right thing for them to do, but none of those clubs had anything to do with building & owning the league from its inception. Also, you did not address that some of those clubs do not, under any measure, rate as "Elite" which I thought was the point of Elite Clubs National League and their Mission Statement to "Raise the Game..."
> 
> US Soccer (with coincidental & very suspect ties to a newly transitioned ECNL club NC Courage) left hundreds of players and dozens of clubs across the country high and dry with no plan. ECNL could do right by those players and put politics aside. Or is it more important to settle grudges than it is to get the best clubs together to play?


I've said it before and will say it again. One of the main factors in accepting new clubs right now that no one is talking about. IF THEY ADD TOO MANY, THEY DON'T HAVE ENOUGH ROOM AT THEIR SHOWCASES TO PUT ALL TEAMS AT 1 COMPLEX. This is much more important then anyone gives credit for. Some politics of course is there like anything, but this is one of the biggest factors. Otherwise the product you give clubs won't be nearly as good and that's a big negative.


----------



## dad4

jpeter said:


> Who else is there that sanctions, registers, and provides insurance?  Would love another alternative.
> 
> Usclub is about the only one I can think of who is a member of ussf but MLS is not going to go into business with them.
> 
> Cal south is USYS so I dunno if there are many options?
> 
> This new "elite" MLS / USYS league might be drawing clubs away from Cal South so wonder what there respond might be?


The trouble with adding another alternative is that there aren’t many girls playing at a top level.  Every time you add an alternative, travel times increase.   The more we go that route, the more soccer gets limited to rich families with lots of time.

The best situation would be if we could fix the organizations we have.  Not sure that is possible, though.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Soccerfan2 said:


> Anyone have info on the NorCal scene in the Bay Area? What becomes of Quakes and Thorns?


Haven't heard anything but it seems like you could justify an ECNL club, perhaps 2, in the South Bay.  Yes?


----------



## timbuck

soccer4us said:


> I've said it before and will say it again. One of the main factors in accepting new clubs right now that no one is talking about. IF THEY ADD TOO MANY, THEY DON'T HAVE ENOUGH ROOM AT THEIR SHOWCASES TO PUT ALL TEAMS AT 1 COMPLEX. This is much more important then anyone gives credit for. Some politics of course is there like anything, but this is one of the biggest factors. Otherwise the product you give clubs won't be nearly as good and that's a big negative.


They’ll find a way.  Shorter game time.  Spreading age groups across different weeks. Or maybe now they’ll just buy some land in the middle of now where and build a massive soccer complex that will house all showcases.


----------



## El Clasico

chiefs said:


> I wouldn't have anything to do with USSF. After not having any guts or leadership to contact member DA clubs about their laughable excuse for their fold,  they say this:  Please contact us to learn more about how you can play a role in developing a new unified and comprehensive structure that develops world-class players through an elite competitive pathway.
> 
> What a complete sham of an organization....


Which one?  USSF or USYS?
While their mission is supposed to be the same, they have mostly been competing with each other in the recent past.


----------



## MacDre

Ansu Fati said:


> just to be clear, its USYS- US Youth Soccer- that issued that statement.
> 
> not USSF- United States Soccer Federation, or United States Space Force. (I agree, both are complete shams)


My sources tell me that Dr.  Zopfi is a good dude that deserves the benefit of the doubt.  I think think the confusion from the previous poster is because Dr. Zopfi is also a USSF board member.


----------



## dad4

soccer4us said:


> I've said it before and will say it again. One of the main factors in accepting new clubs right now that no one is talking about. IF THEY ADD TOO MANY, THEY DON'T HAVE ENOUGH ROOM AT THEIR SHOWCASES TO PUT ALL TEAMS AT 1 COMPLEX. This is much more important then anyone gives credit for. Some politics of course is there like anything, but this is one of the biggest factors. Otherwise the product you give clubs won't be nearly as good and that's a big negative.


Why does the 596th best team in the country need to be at a national complex?   And why is it important enough to leave out the second best team in the country?  

Looking at Sharks and Legends for U14.  If I were a scout, I think I’d rather watch Legends.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy

What is happening with Beach, Legends and LAGSB?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Ellejustus said:


> @everyoneonhere  I woke up this morning feeling sick to my stomach.  I had so much pain I got lower back pain from it.  I feel like I woke up from a 3 year nightmare of USSF coma.  The destruction and pain caused by this company, USSF is so clear, they could only blame it on Corona.  They think they got out of this one.  I read it again this morning and I'm super duper angry.  Be careful what you say to me today.  Go ahead and make fun of me today.  We ALL have a right to complain and be angry.  All this false and misleading information makes it worse.  This is far from over.  These clubs (nat all, some did very well as partners with USSF) have been wronged big time.  Parents have been wronged big time and more importantly, the girls have been treated bad again by some men who don;t care about girls.  It's so obvious.  Run, run and run some more until we catch you.....lol!!!!!


TunaHelper, what happened to "... I have no more rants left"?


----------



## Ellejustus

The Outlaw said:


> TunaHelper, what happened to "... I have no more rants left"?


Only today Lester.  Shameful!!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Ellejustus said:


> Only today Lester.  Shameful!!!!


Brother, you've had 2 and it's not even brunch time yet.


----------



## soccerfan123

dad4 said:


> Why does the 596th best team in the country need to be at a national complex?   And why is it important enough to leave out the second best team in the country?
> 
> Looking at Sharks and Legends for U14.  If I were a scout, I think I’d rather watch Legends.


Not once those Legends 06s all leave to Blues and Slammers which is guaranteed to happen.


----------



## soccerfan123

SoccerFrenzy said:


> What is happening with Beach, Legends and LAGSB?


LAGSB no longer exists, Legends is going to lose a lot of talent to Blues of Slammers (many already had left a year before this), Beach have the strongest teams and I don't know what will happen but some players will leave for ECNL competition.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dof3 said:


> I hope that Legends and Beach will be added to ECNL SW.  If not this year then certainly next year.  They put good teams on the field.  And I would surely prefer to go to San Diego than Phoenix for regular games.  Same for FC Dallas and TopHat.  You have to beat the best to claim you are the best.  That goes for all of these clubs.  But I can't help but wonder if the DA contingent here would be complaining that DA wasn't opening its doors for all the ECNL clubs if ECNL self-immolated today.  It is really pathetic for an organization that is supposed to be the steward of this sport to have behaved so incompetently for kids at a time when those kids are trapped at home in an actual crisis.  Who among us would still have a job if we executed the way US Soccer has this week?  But, again, where was the DA contingent's outrage when not so long ago the message to ECNL kids was come to the DA or it will adversely affect your shot at the YNT?  Who trades on a kid's dreams for personal gain and spitefulness?  Should any of us be surprised that an organization that would do that to kids would be so low as they have been to end their league in this fashion?


FC Dallas is already in ECNL.


----------



## soccerfan123

dad4 said:


> Why does the 596th best team in the country need to be at a national complex?   And why is it important enough to leave out the second best team in the country?
> 
> Looking at Sharks and Legends for U14.  If I were a scout, I think I’d rather watch Legends.


My message chopped my first sentence which was "I totally agree but:". Though still might b stronger than Sharks. 

the ussf are an disgrace!!!!


----------



## Ellejustus

The Outlaw said:


> Brother, you've had 2 and it's not even brunch time yet.


Lester, you are or you're or your or ur one interesting American.  I change with the wind, you should no better brother American.  Where is your goat playing next year?


----------



## soccer4us

The Outlaw said:


> Haven't heard anything but it seems like you could justify an ECNL club, perhaps 2, in the South Bay.  Yes?


I've heard 2 things from Nor Cal people. A week ago, I heard 3 of the 4 DA would go ECNL to make 10 in their division. More recently I'm hearing it could even be zero due to the fact it seems ECNL isn't adding as many nation wide as first assumed once DA rumors started. Quakes and Thorns are solid in the East Bay but many good clubs won't be in ECNL from DA as we're finding out here in So Cal.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Ellejustus said:


> Lester, you are or you're or your or ur one interesting American.  I change with the wind, you should no better brother American.  Where is your goat playing next year?


I got nothing but love for you, Spicoli.  You're a king sized pain in the ass... but everyone is good at something.  My goat lives and plays in NorCal.  I'm just here to glean off you SoCal maniacs.  Unfortunately, I know more about you and your goat than I ever intended.


----------



## Messi>CR7

soccer4us said:


> I've said it before and will say it again. One of the main factors in accepting new clubs right now that no one is talking about. IF THEY ADD TOO MANY, THEY DON'T HAVE ENOUGH ROOM AT THEIR SHOWCASES TO PUT ALL TEAMS AT 1 COMPLEX. This is much more important then anyone gives credit for. Some politics of course is there like anything, but this is one of the biggest factors. Otherwise the product you give clubs won't be nearly as good and that's a big negative.


They didn't have problems adding tons of boys' teams.  

While what you said makes sense, I think that argument would have been more convincing if the two teams added were SD Surf and Legends.


----------



## soccer4us

dad4 said:


> Why does the 596th best team in the country need to be at a national complex?   And why is it important enough to leave out the second best team in the country?
> 
> Looking at Sharks and Legends for U14.  If I were a scout, I think I’d rather watch Legends.


No one disagrees with that but ECNL right now won't kill their reputation by doing that to their current members. One of the main reasons club join ECNL is how terrific their showcases are. With college recruiting arguably the most important part for parents especially, this would cause lots of issues for Lavers.


----------



## soccer4us

Messi>CR7 said:


> They didn't have problems adding tons of boys' teams.
> 
> While what you said makes sense, but I think that argument would have been more convincing if the two teams added were SD Surf and Legends.


Different case especially in terms of level of play. Clearly Boys ECNL is new and building. Girls ECNL in general is at the highest of levels for youth soccer. 

Agree. RSC over legends is connections and former member. RSC is certainly a good club but not Legends/Beach level currently. Safe to say, politics is involved in everything in life


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

soccer4us said:


> I've heard 2 things from Nor Cal people. A week ago, I heard 3 of the 4 DA would go ECNL to make 10 in their division. More recently I'm hearing it could even be zero due to the fact it seems ECNL isn't adding as many nation wide as first assumed once DA rumors started. Quakes and Thorns are solid in the East Bay but many good clubs won't be in ECNL from DA as we're finding out here in So Cal.


Thorns and Quakes are actually San Jose based.  There's already a glut of ECNL further north, but those San Jose DA programs draw girls from 2 hours, in nearly every direction, so it'll be interesting to see what they do.  San Jose is a hotbed in NorCal and it seems like they could easily justify 1 club there.


----------



## futboldad1

soccer4us said:


> I've heard 2 things from Nor Cal people. A week ago, I heard 3 of the 4 DA would go ECNL to make 10 in their division. More recently I'm hearing it could even be zero due to the fact it seems ECNL isn't adding as many nation wide as first assumed once DA rumors started. Quakes and Thorns are solid in the East Bay but many good clubs won't be in ECNL from DA as we're finding out here in So Cal.


This interesting.....I want to be brutally honest.....and I am talking Southwest here, 26 clubs was too many (12 ECNL and 14 DA).....Real got in but if they hadn't not my DD and I would've been prepared to drive to play the best opponents with the best exposure......the talent will amass in the ECNL as 26 "elite" teams in each age group became 14.....that is going to drive the quality of the rosters and games way up.....it is not a DA vs ECNL thing, it would have happened wither way but main takeaway is by adding too many clubs they would be repeating the same mistakes of the past....just drive if you want to play ECNL and don't if you don't want to.....I am talking strictly SW here where the ECNL clubs are reachable with effort, it may be way too far in the NW (I would not  do a 4 hour round trip for any club! but I am okay with 2 or even a bit more)


----------



## sdb

dad4 said:


> Why does the 596th best team in the country need to be at a national complex?   And why is it important enough to leave out the second best team in the country?
> 
> Looking at Sharks and Legends for U14.  If I were a scout, I think I’d rather watch Legends.


U14 Legends vs. LAG was a barnburner, lots of talent on display. Last game before the shutdown for both teams.


----------



## MacDre

No


The Outlaw said:


> Thorns and Quakes are actually San Jose based.  There's already a glut of ECNL further north, but those San Jose DA programs draw girls from 2 hours, in nearly every direction, so it'll be interesting to see what they do.  San Jose is a hotbed in NorCal and it seems like they could easily justify 1 club there.


Nothing in Oakland, Richmond, or Vallejo!


----------



## From the Spot

I'm interested to know how the whole ECNL RL fits in the new landscape. My understanding for the 19-20 season was it functioned as a stand alone league and the only connection to ECNL was the chance to play in the Open Cup during the July showcase. Are they changing the set up for the 20-21 season? Since field space at ECNL showcases seems to be a concern will the RL have their own separate showcases during the season?  Just seems odd to have clubs joining without more information.


----------



## outside!

In the end, none of this is good for the future of soccer in the United States.


----------



## Ellejustus

The Outlaw said:


> I got nothing but love for you, Spicoli.  You're a king sized pain in the ass... but everyone is good at something.  My goat lives and plays in NorCal.  I'm just here to glean off you SoCal maniacs.  Unfortunately, I know more about you and your goat than I ever intended.


I know you do and I know more about you too.  It's becoming very clear to me whose who on here.


----------



## pokergod

dad4 said:


> Why does the 596th best team in the country need to be at a national complex?   And why is it important enough to leave out the second best team in the country?
> 
> Looking at Sharks and Legends for U14.  If I were a scout, I think I’d rather watch Legends.


But won't all of the good legends kids be at arsenal by next week?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

MacDre said:


> No
> 
> Nothing in Oakland, Richmond, or Vallejo!


Can you be on a soccer field without getting shot at in Oakland, Richmond or Vallejo?  Maybe if California stopped treating criminals like victims and kept scum locked up where they belong, we could have clubs there, Dre.  

P.S. - Those 3 cities are all within a 1 hour drive from Rage, Mustang, Davis and Marin FC.


----------



## wc_baller

The Outlaw said:


> Can you be on a soccer field without getting shot at in Oakland, Richmond or Vallejo?  Maybe if California stopped treating criminals like victims and kept scum locked up where they belong, we could have clubs there, Dre.
> 
> P.S. - Those 3 cities are all within a 1 hour drive from Rage, Mustang, Davis and Marin FC.


What an asshole... take that political crap to the off-topic board where it belongs.


----------



## soccer4us

MacDre said:


> No
> 
> Nothing in Oakland, Richmond, or Vallejo!


Good points. It will be less up north. Looking at the map, it seems Marin is closest to those first 2 cities. I used to live in Nor Cal about 6 years ago so I can attest lots of the top clubs up there are in medium to very wealthy areas.

Right or wrong, these elite leagues in soccer will often be in well off areas on the girls side. At least it many cases it appears that way


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

wc_baller said:


> What an asshole... take that political crap to the off-topic board where it belongs.


You need a tampon change, princess?  Fucking truth hit too close to home?


----------



## wc_baller

The Outlaw said:


> You need a tampon change, princess?  Fucking truth hit too close to home?


Nope.... I live on the peninsula, in one of the wealthiest zip codes in the country, and definitely not a princess. Just know an asshole when I see one. Hello, asshole.


----------



## futboldad1

From the Spot said:


> I'm interested to know how the whole ECNL RL fits in the new landscape. My understanding for the 19-20 season was it functioned as a stand alone league and the only connection to ECNL was the chance to play in the Open Cup during the July showcase. Are they changing the set up for the 20-21 season? Since field space at ECNL showcases seems to be a concern will the RL have their own separate showcases during the season?  Just seems odd to have clubs joining without more information.


It is separate similar to DA and DPL (but it's at least governed by ECNL unlike DA and dPL) but it will become strong and the kids will get chance to play up on ECNL rosters at showcases and things or even get promoted once this settles down.....standard will go up so it will work out well I think.....


----------



## kickingandscreaming

sirfootyalot said:


> Just two teams moving over to ECNL from DA at the moment. Surf and Real So Cal. Interesting time ahead for other clubs


There will apparently be more than enough DA teams in


soccer4us said:


> I've said it before and will say it again. One of the main factors in accepting new clubs right now that no one is talking about. IF THEY ADD TOO MANY, THEY DON'T HAVE ENOUGH ROOM AT THEIR SHOWCASES TO PUT ALL TEAMS AT 1 COMPLEX.


That's a good point. One solution would be using a relegation model, but that is only being used on the boys side, correct?


----------



## futboldad1

outside! said:


> In the end, none of this is good for the future of soccer in the United States.


The best players all playing in one smaller league and all the others still able to play in local leagues.....I don't see the problem other than the short term BS that some families are having to go through.....I thought I was going to be one of them so I do feel for them but long term it makes more sense to have 14 elite clubs rather than 26 in the southwest region spread over two leagues.........relegation model might be fun if introduced!


----------



## Dubs

kickingandscreaming said:


> There will apparently be more than enough DA teams in
> 
> That's a good point. One solution would be using a relegation model, but that is only being used on the boys side, correct?


There is promotion relegation in NPL on girls and boys side.  In my estimation, ECNL could easily turn to this model which could accommodate many teams by providing 3-4 tiers.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

wc_baller said:


> Nope.... I live on the peninsula, in one of the wealthiest zip codes in the country, and definitely not a princess. Just know an asshole when I see one. Hello, asshole.


Quit whining, pussy.  What I said was accurate and you know it.  It's not political... it's fact.


----------



## wc_baller

The Outlaw said:


> Quit whining, pussy.  What I said was accurate and you know it.  It's not political... it's fact.


What is that word fellas like you like to use? Triggered you are, I think. Quite the meltdown you're having there. Hope you're ok.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

wc_baller said:


> What is that word fellas like you like to use? Triggered you are, I think. Quite the meltdown you're having there. Hope you're ok.


You're the one that pissed yourself over... Triggered you are... my post, Yoda.  Go take a Midol and move past it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## soccer4us

kickingandscreaming said:


> There will apparently be more than enough DA teams in
> 
> That's a good point. One solution would be using a relegation model, but that is only being used on the boys side, correct?


and that's only in Nor Cal boys side. I'm guessing because those who run the Nor Cal premier prefer it. I know the NPL up there has Pro and Rel.

If MLS doesn't use it, why should ECNL?  right...


----------



## dad4

futboldad1 said:


> This interesting.....I want to be brutally honest.....and I am talking Southwest here, 26 clubs was too many (12 ECNL and 14 DA).....Real got in but if they hadn't not my DD and I would've been prepared to drive to play the best opponents with the best exposure......the talent will amass in the ECNL as 26 "elite" teams in each age group became 14.....that is going to drive the quality of the rosters and games way up.....it is not a DA vs ECNL thing, it would have happened wither way but main takeaway is by adding too many clubs they would be repeating the same mistakes of the past....just drive if you want to play ECNL and don't if you don't want to.....I am talking strictly SW here where the ECNL clubs are reachable with effort, it may be way too far in the NW (I would not  do a 4 hour round trip for any club! but I am okay with 2 or even a bit more)


Different in NW.  Our conference is far too large geographically.   From Seattle to Denver.  I would be delighted if ECNL accepted every NW DA team and just split the conference in two.  Even if that means dd goes to fewer showcases.


----------



## Copa9

soccer4us said:


> I've said it before and will say it again. One of the main factors in accepting new clubs right now that no one is talking about. IF THEY ADD TOO MANY, THEY DON'T HAVE ENOUGH ROOM AT THEIR SHOWCASES TO PUT ALL TEAMS AT 1 COMPLEX. This is much more important then anyone gives credit for. Some politics of course is there like anything,ut this is one of the biggest factors. Otherwise the product you give clubs won't be nearly as good and that's a big negative.


All of the comments may become irrelevant for EVERYONE!  There probably won't be a soccer season this fall (club, high school, college or professional).  If the virus continues there might not be a lot of clubs even in existence by this time next year. Anyone who thinks there will be showcases in November or December need to read the literature on this virus.  Soccer is a contact sport. Even if there aren't people watching the game, players who have no symptoms can spread the virus to other players, parents, siblings and friends. Time will tell. Hope for the best and plan for the worst, even if the government didn't .


----------



## Copa9

dad4 said:


> Why does the 596th best team in the country need to be at a national complex?   And why is it important enough to leave out the second best team in the country?
> 
> Looking at Sharks and Legends for U14.  If I were a scout, I think I’d rather watch Legends.


But then again, you are not a scout.


----------



## timmyh

soccer4us said:


> I've said it before and will say it again. One of the main factors in accepting new clubs right now that no one is talking about. IF THEY ADD TOO MANY, THEY DON'T HAVE ENOUGH ROOM AT THEIR SHOWCASES TO PUT ALL TEAMS AT 1 COMPLEX. This is much more important then anyone gives credit for. Some politics of course is there like anything, but this is one of the biggest factors. Otherwise the product you give clubs won't be nearly as good and that's a big negative.


Easy fix. One solution would be to not let new club who jump in now participate in showcases next year. They can go to big open tournaments instead. Not the end of the world and an easy tradeoff for a club looking to be accepted into ECNL. The following year, limit showcases to the top X clubs per conference and then the others that don't qualify go instead to the big open tourneys instead of showcases. 

Zero reason to refuse new club additions that will improve leagues and shorten average travel time just because of showcase field space. That's a very solvable problem.


----------



## Tyler Durden

Word is that there will be no soccer at least until 2021.  All the sanctioning bodies would not be able to get insurance at a normal cost until 2021 at the earliest.  Like others have said there may be some clubs that will likely no longer exist when all this is done.


----------



## futboldad1

timmyh said:


> .
> 
> Easy fix. One solution would be to not let new club who jump in now participate in showcases next year. They can go to big open tournaments instead.  Not the end of the world and an easy tradeoff for a club looking to be accepted into ECNL. The following year, limit showcases to the top X clubs per conference and then the others that don't qualify go instead to the big open tourneys instead of showcases.
> 
> Zero reason to refuse new club additions that will improve leagues and shorten average travel time just because of showcase field space. That's a very solvable problem.


Dilution dilution dilution......not going to happen.....talent was spread too thin before....for the last time,  if you don't want to drive for ECNL.....then play local.....


----------



## Copa9

sdb said:


> U14 Legends vs. LAG was a b





Copa9 said:


> But then again, you are not a scout.


Also, little  thirteen year olds do not determine what an entire club should or should not do.


----------



## MacDre

The Outlaw said:


> Can you be on a soccer field without getting shot at in Oakland, Richmond or Vallejo?  Maybe if California stopped treating criminals like victims and kept scum locked up where they belong, we could have clubs there, Dre.
> 
> P.S. - Those 3 cities are all within a 1 hour drive from Rage, Mustang, Davis and Marin FC.


Of course you can.  Baseball, football, and basketball have for several years.  I remember De La Salle and Serra (Tom Brady) coming to the hood for games back in the days.


----------



## chiefs

Tyler Durden said:


> Word is that there will be no soccer at least until 2021.  All the sanctioning bodies would not be able to get insurance at a normal cost until 2021 at the earliest.  Like others have said there may be some clubs that will likely no longer exist when all this is done.


Do clubs have insurance for the normal flu influenza?  Do normal businesses have this type of insurance? This cant be true....


----------



## dad4

futboldad1 said:


> Dilution dilution dilution......not going to happen.....talent was spread too thin before....for the last time,  if you don't want to drive for ECNL.....then play local.....


Doubt it is the last time, for any of us..

Playing local is fine for two of my kids.  For the third, I don’t want to be the jerk who puts a high level kid into a medium level game.


----------



## sdb

Copa9 said:


> Also, little  thirteen year olds do not determine what an entire club should or should not do.


I don't know, they probably would do a better job than the adults are currently doing.


----------



## El Clasico

timmyh said:


> Zero reason to refuse new club additions that will improve leagues and shorten average travel time just because of showcase field space. That's a very solvable problem.


ECNL doesn't need to accept DA clubs to make the league stronger. DA players will be scrambling to find ECNL clubs to join so all the best talent will be in ECNL anyway.  Why bring in a bunch of new clubs and maintain the current level of dilution when they have an opportunity to truly make a league with ALL of the strongest teams. I see no reason that they would need to admit Legends (for obvious reasons) or Beach.  Been a big fan of Beach for many years and I thought they should have been a shoe in before the DA.  The DA came in and changed the landscape and created rivals between clubs that were more than fighting for the same talent. Now ECNL comes out on top and the losers expect to just get an invitation with open arms?  Why? When those players will find their way over anyway..


----------



## pokergod

El Clasico said:


> ECNL doesn't need to accept DA clubs to make the league stronger. DA players will be scrambling to find ECNL clubs to join so all the best talent will be in ECNL anyway.  Why bring in a bunch of new clubs and maintain the current level of dilution when they have an opportunity to truly make a league with ALL of the strongest teams. I see no reason that they would need to admit Legends (for obvious reasons) or Beach.  Been a big fan of Beach for many years and I thought they should have been a shoe in before the DA.  The DA came in and changed the landscape and created rivals between clubs that were more than fighting for the same talent. Now ECNL comes out on top and the losers expect to just get an invitation with open arms?  Why? When those players will find their way over anyway..


There has to be somebody who has a daughter with either beach or legends DA in this forum, what are those clubs saying?


----------



## MacDre

wc_baller said:


> Nope.... I live on the peninsula, in one of the wealthiest zip codes in the country, and definitely not a princess. Just know an asshole when I see one. Hello, asshole.


Most of the high crime area’s in the bay area have been gentrified.  Many moons ago, when I was in high school East Palo Alto had the highest per capita murder rate in the USA.  For a while it was a fairly common occurrence to see Stanford students on University Ave.(EPA side) buying crack/cocaine.  Not now though!


----------



## timmyh

futboldad1 said:


> Dilution dilution dilution......not going to happen.....talent was spread too thin before....for the last time,  if you don't want to drive for ECNL.....then play local.....


Bringing those couple dozen clubs listed previously in this thread from the Soccer wire top 40 is the exact opposite of dilution.  It's consolidation of the best talent, making your league better, and reducing league game travel time.

Excluding them because you don't have field space for a showcase is a problem that can be easily solved. Makes me think it is just an excuse for keeping them out for political or money motivations from existing clubs with influence.


----------



## MacDre

soccer4us said:


> Good points. It will be less up north. Looking at the map, it seems Marin is closest to those first 2 cities. I used to live in Nor Cal about 6 years ago so I can attest lots of the top clubs up there are in medium to very wealthy areas.
> 
> Right or wrong, these elite leagues in soccer will often be in well off areas on the girls side. At least it many cases it appears that way


I never considered Marin.  What’s their reputation?  Style of play?


----------



## NTX07Soccer

MakeAPlay said:


> FC Dallas is already in ECNL.


That is a negative.  FCD is not in ECNL.  They applied, guess we'll see how that goes.


----------



## vegasguy

Copa9 said:


> All of the comments may become irrelevant for EVERYONE!  There probably won't be a soccer season this fall (club, high school, college or professional).  If the virus continues there might not be a lot of clubs even in existence by this time next year. Anyone who thinks there will be showcases in November or December need to read the literature on this virus.  Soccer is a contact sport. Even if there aren't people watching the game, players who have no symptoms can spread the virus to other players, parents, siblings and friends. Time will tell. Hope for the best and plan for the worst, even if the government didn't .



Rumor is teams in TX and FL may possibly start training in May.  Not saying it is true but there is talk.. but then each state governor could shut it down again.


----------



## dad4

El Clasico said:


> ECNL doesn't need to accept DA clubs to make the league stronger. DA players will be scrambling to find ECNL clubs to join so all the best talent will be in ECNL anyway.  Why bring in a bunch of new clubs and maintain the current level of dilution when they have an opportunity to truly make a league with ALL of the strongest teams. I see no reason that they would need to admit Legends (for obvious reasons) or Beach.  Been a big fan of Beach for many years and I thought they should have been a shoe in before the DA.  The DA came in and changed the landscape and created rivals between clubs that were more than fighting for the same talent. Now ECNL comes out on top and the losers expect to just get an invitation with open arms?  Why? When those players will find their way over anyway..


I think you underestimate the value of friendships and team chemistry.

Even if the top players individually move, you may have lost what made it a top team.


----------



## vegasguy

chiefs said:


> Do clubs have insurance for the normal flu influenza?  Do normal businesses have this type of insurance? This cant be true....


Insurance in the general sense excluded communicable disease, pandemic and virus.  You can thank SARS for that.  Writng a policy to cover that would be very cost prohibitive for everyone.    Insurance companies do not actuarial underwrite for events like this.


----------



## soccer4us

MacDre said:


> I never considered Marin.  What’s their reputation?  Style of play?


It's been awhile since I lived in Nor Cal so I don't know where their club is present day. 5 years ago I had an a 14 year old playing in Sacramento region, they were a top 10 club in NC I'd say. Not at level of Mustang, MVLA and San Juan, but in that next group of clubs. We played them a few times and from what I recall they played decent brand of soccer in terms of possession, attacking, etc. I believe they were in their first year of ECNL this current year.


----------



## chiefs

vegasguy said:


> Insurance in the general sense excluded communicable disease, pandemic and virus.  You can thank SARS for that.  Writng a policy to cover that would be very cost prohibitive for everyone.    Insurance companies do not actuarial underwrite for events like this.


I believe what your saying is that basically most businesses don't carry, so no insurance costs.  It's an at risk sport just like any other injuries....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

MacDre said:


> I never considered Marin.  What’s their reputation?  Style of play?


Marin has been in ECNL less than a year and I think it was more about geography than anything else.  If you REALLY want to be a rebel, take your daughter to Troy Dayak at WC in Livermore.  He arguably puts as many girls into college programs as anyone there other than Mustang.


----------



## Ellejustus

vegasguy said:


> Rumor is teams in TX and FL may possibly start training in May.  Not saying it is true but there is talk.. but then each state governor could shut it down again.


Texas will play soccer way before Cali.  Gaven has other goals for us


----------



## outside!

futboldad1 said:


> The best players all playing in one smaller league and all the others still able to play in local leagues.....I don't see the problem other than the short term BS that some families are having to go through.....I thought I was going to be one of them so I do feel for them but long term it makes more sense to have 14 elite clubs rather than 26 in the southwest region spread over two leagues.........relegation model might be fun if introduced!


It will not be "the best players", it will be "the best players whose parent's can afford it". Soccer in the US basically ignores millions of players from low income families (which are approximately half of the population depending on region). How many possible great players are never given a chance? In the short term, ECNL and the club soccer structure have created positive results for those with the means to participate, but in the long term closing the door on so many players will slow the growth of the sport in this country, which will hurt ability for MLS and NWSL to become financially viable. If you want proof, look at the rosters of the top D1 women's teams in the country. While they are amazing athletes and players, they are not the best of the best. Since soccer has a limited number of scholarships, they are the best of the players whose families can afford to send them there with a few token less affluent players thrown in if they are really amazing players.

The old system of local leagues/National Cup/National League/National Championship is a more inclusive model and if US Soccer was run by individuals with foresight, they would figure out a way to make that work. Supposed "Elite" clubs will not always have the best coaches and players (and since they offer coaches an immense amount of power over players, increase the potential for abuse to be tolerated). At this point our only hope is that the players that go through this meat grinder of a system think of something better for their children.


----------



## chiefs

Ellejustus said:


> Texas will play soccer way before Cali.  Gaven has other goals for us


We will see how long Gavin can hold on....A lot of pressure will be coming in many forms from the Feds, municipalities going broke, and protesters..


----------



## Hawkeye

timmyh said:


> Easy fix. One solution would be to not let new club who jump in now participate in showcases next year. They can go to big open tournaments instead. Not the end of the world and an easy tradeoff for a club looking to be accepted into ECNL. The following year, limit showcases to the top X clubs per conference and then the others that don't qualify go instead to the big open tourneys instead of showcases.
> 
> Zero reason to refuse new club additions that will improve leagues and shorten average travel time just because of showcase field space. That's a very solvable problem.


Another easy solution is to increase the number of showcases (as ECNL already has over the past couple years, with the addition of new clubs and now Phoenix x2 and South Carolina events). Presumably the previously booked DA venues are now open and available. There seems to be a big disconnect between Lavers saying yesterday in the Athletic article he anticipates girls ECNL will “increase substantially” and the notion that clubs like Legends, Beach (and the other 35-40 former DA clubs that are as good or better than the middle third of current ECNL) won’t get in. It’s hard to see ECNL allowing a critical mass of potential competitors to stay out there with the wherewithal to align with Adidas, MLS or whoever to form a rival league. Their best bet is to let almost all of them all in, set up relatively localized competition for next year (which is likely to be necessary anyway due to the uncertainties and destabilization resulting from covid), and move to a couple tiers over time.


----------



## sdb

ECNL doesn't need to let anyone in, but it's not a question of need. This is their chance to build a real "monopoly" in SoCal girls soccer by being more inclusive and preventing the formation of a rival as Hawkeye stated. I would add every DA club of merit, and then let competition shake out ECNL (tier 1) vs ECRL (tier 2) over the course of what will likely be a shorten seasoned next year anyway. You could form ECNL North (8-9 teams) and ECNL South (9-10 teams). Adding 5 teams from NV and AZ (some already in) gives you 2 divisions of 12 teams.


----------



## futboldad1

Hawkeye said:


> Another easy solution is to increase the number of showcases (as ECNL already has over the past couple years, with the addition of new clubs and now Phoenix x2 and South Carolina events). Presumably the previously booked DA venues are now open and available. There seems to be a big disconnect between Lavers saying yesterday in the Athletic article he anticipates girls ECNL will “increase substantially” and the notion that clubs like Legends, Beach (and the other 35-40 former DA clubs that are as good or better than the middle third of current ECNL) won’t get in. It’s hard to see ECNL allowing a critical mass of potential competitors to stay out there with the wherewithal to align with Adidas, MLS or whoever to form a rival league. Their best bet is to let almost all of them all in, set up relatively localized competition for next year (which is likely to be necessary anyway due to the uncertainties and destabilization resulting from covid), and move to a couple tiers over time.


The Athletic article was mostly about boys....they mentioned girls and then that quote came but I think it was quite badly written and unclear by the author........confusing....I just don't see ECNL on the girls side worrying about potential rivals after the fed already got knocked off.....


----------



## EOTL

SouthBayFutbol said:


> Thank you for the reply (condescension and all...) but is your point that only founding members should return to ECNL?
> 
> Doesn't you're theory go out the window when ECNL made a club grab to combat the formation of DA? I don't blame them for doing that, it was the right thing for them to do, but none of those clubs had anything to do with building & owning the league from its inception. Also, you did not address that some of those clubs do not, under any measure, rate as "Elite" which I thought was the point of Elite Clubs National League and their Mission Statement to "Raise the Game..."
> 
> US Soccer (with coincidental & very suspect ties to a newly transitioned ECNL club NC Courage) left hundreds of players and dozens of clubs across the country high and dry with no plan. ECNL could do right by those players and put politics aside. Or is it more important to settle grudges than it is to get the best clubs together to play?


You are quite welcome. I am not trying to make any point about who should or shouldn’t be allowed back in to ECNL. It is not my decision to make, nor is it yours. ECNL can invite whomever they like so long as it is consistent with their bylaws and member agreements. If they make decisions based on settling grudges, that is their decision.

I have no idea what you’re talking about when you say “doesn’t you’re [sic] theory go out the window...”  I am not proposing any theory. However ECNL set up its decision making process is however admission decisions are made. If they provide that only founding members make the decisions, great. If they provide that all members make them, also great. If decisions need to be unanimous or simple majority, great or great. It doesn’t matter what anyone wants ECNL’s bylaws and agreements to say. It only matters what they actually say. If it matters to you that much, read them and feel free to report back. I only know that anti-trust laws can’t get in the way of ECNL’s internal practices because it is not a monopoly. I apologize for taking the fun out of everyone’s non-sense statements about monopolies, and mini-monopolies, massive litigation flying out the window, etc.


----------



## futboldad1

sdb said:


> ECNL doesn't need to let anyone in, but it's not a question of need. This is their chance to build a real "monopoly" in SoCal girls soccer by being more inclusive and preventing the formation of a rival as Hawkeye stated. I would add every DA club of merit, and then let competition shake out ECNL (tier 1) vs ECRL (tier 2) over the course of what will likely be a shorten seasoned next year anyway. You could form ECNL North (8-9 teams) and ECNL South (9-10 teams). Adding 5 teams from NV and AZ (some already in) gives you 2 divisions of 12 teams.
> 
> View attachment 6844


Looking at the standings of GDA and ECNL that @sdb and I tabulated......purely going by the #s.........Legends and Beach deserve inclusion.......Sharks and Arsenal on the chopping block if they want to keep it at 14..........I'll try to repost now so it follows this map........


----------



## futboldad1

GDA AND ECNL 2020 Standings Per Club by PPGGDA Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU14U15U16U17U18/U19San Diego Surf2.421441Legends417525LA Galaxy536178Real So Cal5.2482102Beach Futbol Club6.6132639SC Blues6.6649113Albion SC7.25510511LA Galaxy San Diego8.210133114Pateadores9.21212787SC del Sol9.211312614LA Surf SC9.49911126Utah Royals FC - Arizona9.814118133OC Surf Soccer10.671413910Albion SC Las Vegas11.6810141412ECNL Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU13U14U15U16U17U18U18 CompLAFC Slammers2.42111228So Cal Blues SC3.73684311Slammers FC4.663103163LA Breakers FC6.35868494Heat FC6.3144710117Strikers FC6.6117357310Arizona Arsenal SC7.1911126642Phoenix Rising FC7.379221212No teamRebels SC7.6821110589Eagles SC7.64105121156Arsenal FC8.9125999711DMCV Sharks9.010127118105


----------



## vegasguy

chiefs said:


> I believe what your saying is that basically most businesses don't carry, so no insurance costs.  It's an at risk sport just like any other injuries....


No I am saying insurance against this is not available.  Carriers do not cover a loss of business because of COVID.  This is in general and as a business owner I would advise you to file a claim.  The insurance clubs carry will not cover flu/cold / virus transference.   The cost may increase in the future but not because something like this is covered as they will not cover it.  Since 2006, in general, policies have excluded events like this (again file a claim as a business owner) . The reason is how do you prove you child got the virus/flu/cold at an event, game, practice?  The burden of proof lies with the claimant.   Did they get it going to the store to get water prior to practice?  What about school?  Were Mom and Dad exposed prior..
How deep do you want to go.  Insurability is question today.  Now there are states with legislation trying to change this, there are lawsuits (Thomas Keller v Hartford) coming down the pipe.  As most things in the future, this will be interesting.


----------



## MakeAPlay

dad4 said:


> The trouble with adding another alternative is that there aren’t many girls playing at a top level.  Every time you add an alternative, travel times increase.   The more we go that route, the more soccer gets limited to rich families with lots of time.
> 
> The best situation would be if we could fix the organizations we have.  Not sure that is possible, though.


To be honest with you the best situation is the purge that is going to happen over the next 12 months.  Instead of US Soccer jumping in and picking winners a losers we will go back to simple Darwinism.  The clubs that can put out the product that the customers want will survive.  The many posers out there that have been selling snake oil are going to wither when the customers leave.  I go way back before the formation of the ECNL and they filled a niche that was underserved before.  It was formed initially by about 46 or so clubs that all had national championships and reputations for developing college and national team players.  Top teams will never pass on a top tier player (unless the parents are train wrecks).  The truth is with all of the "elite" teams the true product is much more diluted than it was several years ago when their was one top national league.  What is actually going to happen is all of the middle tier and lower tier players who are on "elite" teams now are going to have to move to teams that are appropriate to their actual skill level.  Honestly this isn't a bad thing.  The top players will actulally get better overall competition and the players that really weren't top level will be able to compete against players that are more in their range which should help them improve their game.

This is going to be a good thing once the initial shock wears off.  Good luck to everyone with a player going through this right now and for those whose players just aged out good luck to them at the next level.


----------



## GeekKid

NTX07Soccer said:


> That is a negative.  FCD is not in ECNL.  They applied, guess we'll see how that goes.


I'm sure they'll be invited.  Too much talent on both the boys and girls side to keep them out.  That was tough for me to say!


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccerfan123 said:


> Not once those Legends 06s all leave to Blues and Slammers which is guaranteed to happen.


Saw this happen years ago when ECNL first started.  A player that was just a first round NWSL draft choice left Legends at U13 to go to Blues so that she could play in the ECNL.  It worked out for her....


----------



## GeekKid

Ellejustus said:


> Texas will play soccer way before Cali.  Gaven has other goals for us


Can't speak for FLA but the goal is to get back to training at the beginning of May.  Can't say what that is going to look like.


----------



## ToonArmy

MacDre said:


> Most of the high crime area’s in the bay area have been gentrified.  Many moons ago, when I was in high school East Palo Alto had the highest per capita murder rate in the USA.  For a while it was a fairly common occurrence to see Stanford students on University Ave.(EPA side) buying crack/cocaine.  Not now though!


I use to buy weed in EPA in 92 lived in redwood city for a lil bit but from so cal knew no one found the closest drive thru weed spot was definitely hoooooooood. Good times.


----------



## oh canada

The problem with pro/rel model in youth amateur sports...

*1) Quality of play will suffer* - in the quest to win as many games as possible, there would be a lot more kickball and less possession, less creativity, less risk-taking, more coaches yelling at the kids what to do.

*2) Individual player development will suffer* - due to #1 and the type of player that does better at kickball, guess what type of players will get most/all of the playing time?  Also, rosters of 18-20 may only play the same 11-13 kids.  So much for the late bloomers.

*3) Feeds the problem of Super Teams* - most players will flock to the best teams who have the deepest bench with the least chance of being relegated.  Didn't we recently read about professional soccer players discussing that one of the most important things for them was how they had to sometimes carry their team or consistently be the one who put the team on his/her back to win a game because they were NOT on a SuperTeam?  That builds and teaches grit etc. in the youth game, when they need to learn it.

*4) Don't forget who is the league's customer* - ECNL's customers are the clubs, not the parents, not the players.  Who do they want to keep happy?  Their customers.  This isn't professional soccer.  A new ECNL club can't go out and buy players to join their cause and make for better TV ratings like an Aston Villa, Wigan or Leeds.  If doing it the right way, they need time/years to bear fruit of their coaching, development, team cohesion, etc. -- these are 13-17yr old kids, not adults.  Clubs want stability.  And gosh, after all this upheaval, don't we as families want some stability too?  We should want to encourage clubs to develop players over time, not hang out in parking lots and recruit gullible parents.  If a top player wants to stay on a mediocre team because his/her friends from school are on that team and because he/she is carrying the load and improving as discussed in #3, the league should encourage that.  Not penalize by forcing the kid to go play on SuperTeam and become a cookie-cutter player who plays half as much and develops 50% less.     

It's ok to have some incentives and rewards for winning more games -- Cups, better showcase placement, etc. -- but too often we want our kids' athletic experiences to be like what we see on TV--The pros...how they train, how they play, how they're coached (and how many of the coaches see themselves), how they're dressed on the field, how they travel, what they do off the field.  But guess what, they're not pros, not adults, and treating them as such will actually hurt them in the long run--burnout, injury, desire, etc.        

Pro/rel is a great thing in professional soccer - and I think it should definitely be a part of MLS.  But making it a part of a youth league, *where the PRIMARY purpose should still be to develop our players as much as possible*, would be completely contrary to that goal.  If you want to add a couple of clubs each year to your league--ECNL or MLS/hybrid or ABCD--fine, no problem.  That, you can do like the pro leagues do--geographically where does it fill a void, which clubs have shown stability and a mission that is consistent with the league, which clubs will add value, etc.   Just don't do it at the expense of eliminating other existing customer clubs.  Otherwise, you repeat the frustration and disruption that the USSF has currently created and continue the cycle for even more families and players.

Beautiful day out there--find some time to horseplay with your kids today in the street if you haven't already.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Outlaw said:


> Can you be on a soccer field without getting shot at in Oakland, Richmond or Vallejo?  Maybe if California stopped treating criminals like victims and kept scum locked up where they belong, we could have clubs there, Dre.
> 
> P.S. - Those 3 cities are all within a 1 hour drive from Rage, Mustang, Davis and Marin FC.


Really?  What did that add?


----------



## RedCard

soccerfan123 said:


> LAGSB no longer exists, Legends is going to lose a lot of talent to Blues of Slammers (many already had left a year before this), Beach have the strongest teams and I don't know what will happen but some players will leave for ECNL competition.


Beach players can split between Breakers or Slammers, depends which way on the 405 or PCH they want to go...


----------



## NTX07Soccer

GeekKid said:


> I'm sure they'll be invited.  Too much talent on both the boys and girls side to keep them out.  That was tough for me to say!


idk, quite a few reasons not to.  Quality of teams, isnt in question, more to it than that.  50/50 at best, I wouldn't bet the farm or hold your breath either way.


----------



## Kicker4Life

timmyh said:


> Easy fix. One solution would be to not let new club who jump in now participate in showcases next year. They can go to big open tournaments instead. Not the end of the world and an easy tradeoff for a club looking to be accepted into ECNL. The following year, limit showcases to the top X clubs per conference and then the others that don't qualify go instead to the big open tourneys instead of showcases.
> 
> Zero reason to refuse new club additions that will improve leagues and shorten average travel time just because of showcase field space. That's a very solvable problem.


Another way which parallels what you are saying is to grown ECRL and make the whole system a Promotion/Relegation system.  Top 2 ECRL get promoted, bottom 2 ECNL get relegated.

Have National Showcases and Regional Showcases.


----------



## MakeAPlay

timmyh said:


> Bringing those couple dozen clubs listed previously in this thread from the Soccer wire top 40 is the exact opposite of dilution.  It's consolidation of the best talent, making your league better, and reducing league game travel time.
> 
> Excluding them because you don't have field space for a showcase is a problem that can be easily solved. Makes me think it is just an excuse for keeping them out for political or money motivations from existing clubs with influence.


Tophat will probably get in.  Some of the other clubs that have been top level for a long time will get in on a region by region basis.  Some teams are going to have to jump ship en masse with coach in tow.  This is the beginning of the Purge part Two.


----------



## Kicker4Life

RedCard said:


> Beach players can split between Breakers or Slammers, depends which way on the 405 or PCH they want to go...


Always possible for those that can make the hour to hour + commute.


----------



## ToonArmy

When will they players from da clubs join ecnl teams with club soccer being shutdown possibly for a while still? When do ecnl rosters get locked in will they cut players next fall when soccer resumes to make room for the da girls?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

MakeAPlay said:


> Really?  What did that add?


MacDre was referring to areas where you take your life into your own hands driving on the freeway.  You might not know that living in SoCal.  I pointed out that he's got 4-5 ECNL clubs with an 1 hour drive to him.  Furthermore, if California stopped catching and releasing criminals, our streets would be safer.  If you don't think so, that's fine, but you could always ask the people that lost a love one this week because someone was let out and shouldn't have been.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NTX07Soccer said:


> That is a negative.  FCD is not in ECNL.  They applied, guess we'll see how that goes.


The used to be and thus are likely to be announcing that they are back really soon.


----------



## Kicker4Life

ToonArmy said:


> When will they players from da clubs join ecnl teams with club soccer being shutdown possibly for a while still? When do ecnl rosters get locked in will they cut players next fall when soccer resumes to make room for the da girls?


Well....ECNL coaches are already putting feelers out to those DA families.


----------



## Ellejustus

GeekKid said:


> Can't speak for FLA but the goal is to get back to training at the beginning of May.  Can't say what that is going to look like.


I'm thinking of moving to Texas.


----------



## dad4

MakeAPlay said:


> To be honest with you the best situation is the purge that is going to happen over the next 12 months.  Instead of US Soccer jumping in and picking winners a losers we will go back to simple Darwinism.  The clubs that can put out the product that the customers want will survive.  The many posers out there that have been selling snake oil are going to wither when the customers leave.  I go way back before the formation of the ECNL and they filled a niche that was underserved before.  It was formed initially by about 46 or so clubs that all had national championships and reputations for developing college and national team players.  Top teams will never pass on a top tier player (unless the parents are train wrecks).  The truth is with all of the "elite" teams the true product is much more diluted than it was several years ago when their was one top national league.  What is actually going to happen is all of the middle tier and lower tier players who are on "elite" teams now are going to have to move to teams that are appropriate to their actual skill level.  Honestly this isn't a bad thing.  The top players will actulally get better overall competition and the players that really weren't top level will be able to compete against players that are more in their range which should help them improve their game.
> 
> This is going to be a good thing once the initial shock wears off.  Good luck to everyone with a player going through this right now and for those whose players just aged out good luck to them at the next level.


Sort of.

It isn't Darwinism.  I can't call it survival of the fittest as long as Legends is out.  ( Not my club, but I'd like my daughter to play against them. )

It feels like ECNL wants to pick the winners now that USSF is out.


----------



## Ellejustus

ToonArmy said:


> I use to buy weed in EPA in 92 lived in redwood city for a lil bit but from so cal knew no one found the closest drive thru weed spot was definitely hoooooooood. Good times.


Remember Chevy Chase St in SA?  I lived in laguna but had to move my Sr year to Fullerton. Played hoops at Troy.  Anyway, I shared some of my "Laguna Weed" with a few players on the team and they couldn;t function afterwards.  Fast forward a month or so and the guys asked if I had anymore of my "laced" hippie lettuce.  The stuff I had was purple hair skunk from NoCal   I said no but where can we score some.  One guy said he knew a place in SA.  I drove us down to Chevy Chase and boy what that interesting. Scored a dime bag, but that was after the first guy took our $50 and never came back with our weed.  I got the worst headache ever and asked these boys from Fullerton how they smoke this sh*t?  I will say I never went back and I had a little biz going for a few months until I decided to quit altogether.


----------



## NTX07

Ellejustus said:


> I'm thinking of moving to Texas.


No, please don't, it's awful here!


----------



## wheresourfield

Ellejustus said:


> Remember Chevy Chase St in SA?  I lived in laguna but had to move my Sr year to Fullerton. Played hoops at Troy.  Anyway, I shared some of my "Laguna Weed" with a few players on the team and they couldn;t function afterwards.  Fast forward a month or so and the guys asked if I had anymore of my "laced" hippie lettuce.  The stuff I had was purple hair skunk from NoCal   I said no but where can we score some.  One guy said he knew a place in SA.  I drove us down to Chevy Chase and boy what that interesting. Scored a dime bag, but that was after the first guy took our $50 and never came back with our weed.  I got the worst headache ever and asked these boys from Fullerton how they smoke this sh*t?  I will say I never went back and I had a little biz going for a few months until I decided to quit altogether.


This is the DUMBEST sheet I've read on here.....WTF is going on


----------



## foreveryoung

oh canada said:


> The problem with pro/rel model in youth amateur sports...
> 
> *1) Quality of play will suffer* - in the quest to win as many games as possible, there would be a lot more kickball and less possession, less creativity, less risk-taking, more coaches yelling at the kids what to do.
> 
> *2) Individual player development will suffer* - due to #1 and the type of player that does better at kickball, guess what type of players will get most/all of the playing time?  Also, rosters of 18-20 may only play the same 11-13 kids.  So much for the late bloomers.
> 
> *3) Feeds the problem of Super Teams* - most players will flock to the best teams who have the deepest bench with the least chance of being relegated.  Didn't we recently read about professional soccer players discussing that one of the most important things for them was how they had to sometimes carry their team or consistently be the one who put the team on his/her back to win a game because they were NOT on a SuperTeam?  That builds and teaches grit etc. in the youth game, when they need to learn it.
> 
> *4) Don't forget who is the league's customer* - ECNL's customers are the clubs, not the parents, not the players.  Who do they want to keep happy?  Their customers.  This isn't professional soccer.  A new ECNL club can't go out and buy players to join their cause and make for better TV ratings like an Aston Villa, Wigan or Leeds.  If doing it the right way, they need time/years to bear fruit of their coaching, development, team cohesion, etc. -- these are 13-17yr old kids, not adults.  Clubs want stability.  And gosh, after all this upheaval, don't we as families want some stability too?  We should want to encourage clubs to develop players over time, not hang out in parking lots and recruit gullible parents.  If a top player wants to stay on a mediocre team because his/her friends from school are on that team and because he/she is carrying the load and improving as discussed in #3, the league should encourage that.  Not penalize by forcing the kid to go play on SuperTeam and become a cookie-cutter player who plays half as much and develops 50% less.
> 
> It's ok to have some incentives and rewards for winning more games -- Cups, better showcase placement, etc. -- but too often we want our kids' athletic experiences to be like what we see on TV--The pros...how they train, how they play, how they're coached (and how many of the coaches see themselves), how they're dressed on the field, how they travel, what they do off the field.  But guess what, they're not pros, not adults, and treating them as such will actually hurt them in the long run--burnout, injury, desire, etc.
> 
> Pro/rel is a great thing in professional soccer - and I think it should definitely be a part of MLS.  But making it a part of a youth league, *where the PRIMARY purpose should still be to develop our players as much as possible*, would be completely contrary to that goal.  If you want to add a couple of clubs each year to your league--ECNL or MLS/hybrid or ABCD--fine, no problem.  That, you can do like the pro leagues do--geographically where does it fill a void, which clubs have shown stability and a mission that is consistent with the league, which clubs will add value, etc.   Just don't do it at the expense of eliminating other existing customer clubs.  Otherwise, you repeat the frustration and disruption that the USSF has currently created and continue the cycle for even more families and players.
> 
> Beautiful day out there--find some time to horseplay with your kids today in the street if you haven't already.


And not to mention, this is really also what the kids want so it's a win win for them.  If they get better at soccer it's more fun.  The whole winning and pro/rel is about the ADULTS.  THE KIDS DON'T CARE.  And that doesn't mean they are not competitive.  Winning is fun but they would keep playing even if they lose - especially the ones who have more potential in soccer.  That's why they are playing Fortnite - they have complete ownership of the experience and it belongs to them, not mom/dad and the coaches.


----------



## Ellejustus

NTX07 said:


> No, please don't, it's awful here!


Believe it or not, I've had a few folks ask about my great goat.  Free ride too.  I will only give up the beach if they pay for everything.  You guys do it right in Texas.  I love that state but I was only joking.  I would die and my dd would hate me forever.  I have to be by the beach.  I just hope Gavin listens to others.


----------



## Surf Zombie

MakeAPlay said:


> The used to be and thus are likely to be announcing that they are back really soon.


This was posted on here yesterday by one of the Solar parents as to FCD:


Just saw part of an email to FC Dallas families that stated the following...

_"The US Soccer Federation has just informed FC Dallas that they will cease operating the Development Academy for both boys and girls.  

While we are disappointed at the news, FC Dallas has taken the proactive steps to return to the ECNL. Based on our club history and track record we are looking forward to return."_


----------



## Ellejustus

wheresourfield said:


> This is the DUMBEST sheet I've read on here.....WTF is going on


I thought it was funny.  Me and Toons go way back to 34th street in Newport Bro.  Relax!!


----------



## Messi>CR7

dad4 said:


> Sort of.
> 
> It isn't Darwinism.  I can't call it survival of the fittest as long as Legends is out.  ( Not my club, but I'd like my daughter to play against them. )
> 
> It feels like ECNL wants to pick the winners now that USSF is out.


I don't disagree with what you said, but different arguments can easily be made to justify the decision.  Borrowing @sdb's map from earlier and ignore the club names for now.  Which SoCal area is more under-represented?

If the decision is between the #2 DA club in an area that already has options, vs the #4 DA club in an under-represented area, what's the best long-term choice?  (I'm not suggesting this is how the decision was made)


----------



## Copa9

El Clasico said:


> ECNL doesn't need to accept DA clubs to make the league stronger. DA players will be scrambling to find ECNL clubs to join so all the best talent will be in ECNL anyway.  Why bring in a bunch of new clubs and maintain the current level of dilution when they have an opportunity to truly make a league with ALL of the strongest teams. I see no reason that they would need to admit Legends (for obvious reasons) or Beach.  Been a big fan of Beach for many years and I thought they should have been a shoe in before the DA.  The DA came in and changed the landscape and created rivals between clubs that were more than fighting for the same talent. Now ECNL comes out on top and the losers expect to just get an invitation with open arms?  Why? When those players will find their way over anyway..


Yes and if they do, be prepared for a lot of little girls who thought they were studs, being replaced by faster and more skilled players. Many of them will be on tier two teams no matter what their current coach says.


----------



## Copa9

Messi>CR7 said:


> I don't disagree with what you said, but different arguments can easily be made to justify the decision.  Borrowing @sdb's map from earlier and ignore the club names for now.  Which SoCal area is more under-represented?
> 
> If the decision is between the #2 DA club in an area that already has options, vs the #4 DA club in an under-represented area, what's the best long-term choice?  (I'm not suggesting this is how the decision was made)
> 
> View attachment 6845


Pats girls are EGSL not ECNL. Wow the driving every weekend will be  a nightmare in so. cal.


----------



## outside!

oh canada said:


> The problem with pro/rel model in youth amateur sports...
> 
> *1) Quality of play will suffer* - in the quest to win as many games as possible, there would be a lot more kickball and less possession, less creativity, less risk-taking, more coaches yelling at the kids what to do.
> 
> *2) Individual player development will suffer* - due to #1 and the type of player that does better at kickball, guess what type of players will get most/all of the playing time?  Also, rosters of 18-20 may only play the same 11-13 kids.  So much for the late bloomers.
> 
> *3) Feeds the problem of Super Teams* - most players will flock to the best teams who have the deepest bench with the least chance of being relegated.  Didn't we recently read about professional soccer players discussing that one of the most important things for them was how they had to sometimes carry their team or consistently be the one who put the team on his/her back to win a game because they were NOT on a SuperTeam?  That builds and teaches grit etc. in the youth game, when they need to learn it.
> 
> *4) Don't forget who is the league's customer* - ECNL's customers are the clubs, not the parents, not the players.  Who do they want to keep happy?  Their customers.  This isn't professional soccer.  A new ECNL club can't go out and buy players to join their cause and make for better TV ratings like an Aston Villa, Wigan or Leeds.  If doing it the right way, they need time/years to bear fruit of their coaching, development, team cohesion, etc. -- these are 13-17yr old kids, not adults.  Clubs want stability.  And gosh, after all this upheaval, don't we as families want some stability too?  We should want to encourage clubs to develop players over time, not hang out in parking lots and recruit gullible parents.  If a top player wants to stay on a mediocre team because his/her friends from school are on that team and because he/she is carrying the load and improving as discussed in #3, the league should encourage that.  Not penalize by forcing the kid to go play on SuperTeam and become a cookie-cutter player who plays half as much and develops 50% less.
> 
> It's ok to have some incentives and rewards for winning more games -- Cups, better showcase placement, etc. -- but too often we want our kids' athletic experiences to be like what we see on TV--The pros...how they train, how they play, how they're coached (and how many of the coaches see themselves), how they're dressed on the field, how they travel, what they do off the field.  But guess what, they're not pros, not adults, and treating them as such will actually hurt them in the long run--burnout, injury, desire, etc.
> 
> Pro/rel is a great thing in professional soccer - and I think it should definitely be a part of MLS.  But making it a part of a youth league, *where the PRIMARY purpose should still be to develop our players as much as possible*, would be completely contrary to that goal.  If you want to add a couple of clubs each year to your league--ECNL or MLS/hybrid or ABCD--fine, no problem.  That, you can do like the pro leagues do--geographically where does it fill a void, which clubs have shown stability and a mission that is consistent with the league, which clubs will add value, etc.   Just don't do it at the expense of eliminating other existing customer clubs.  Otherwise, you repeat the frustration and disruption that the USSF has currently created and continue the cycle for even more families and players.
> 
> Beautiful day out there--find some time to horseplay with your kids today in the street if you haven't already.


Except that some of the top SoCal ECNL teams emphasize recruiting over development and do not emphasize possession soccer.


----------



## Copa9

outside! said:


> It will not be "the best players", it will be "the best players whose parent's can afford it". Soccer in the US basically ignores millions of players from low income families (which are approximately half of the population depending on region). How many possible great players are never given a chance? In the short term, ECNL and the club soccer structure have created positive results for those with the means to participate, but in the long term closing the door on so many players will slow the growth of the sport in this country, which will hurt ability for MLS and NWSL to become financially viable. If you want proof, look at the rosters of the top D1 women's teams in the country. While they are amazing athletes and players, they are not the best of the best. Since soccer has a limited number of scholarships, they are the best of the players whose families can afford to send them there with a few token less affluent players thrown in if they are really amazing players.
> 
> The old system of local leagues/National Cup/National League/National Championship is a more inclusive model and if US Soccer was run by individuals with foresight, they would figure out a way to make that work. Supposed "Elite" clubs will not always have the best coaches and players (and since they offer coaches an immense amount of power over players, increase the potential for abuse to be tolerated). At this point our only hope is that the players that go through this meat grinder of a system think of something better for their children.


A lot of people forget that the top D1 schools and even top and D3 want the best academic players they can get.  Some of the D1 schools will recruit a top player with a lower GPA and test scores hoping to pull in other players who are top academic students to raise their APR.  Maybe some of these talented players need to put in more work academically.  If they have great grades and are great soccer players, schools will pick them up regardless of their parents income.


----------



## Copa9

Kicker4Life said:


> Another way which parallels what you are saying is to grown ECRL and make the whole system a Promotion/Relegation system.  Top 2 ECRL get promoted, bottom 2 ECNL get relegated.
> 
> Have National Showcases and Regional Showcases.


There is absolutely no need for National Showcases, maybe one regional showcase per year. Waste of parents money and just another way for league to make money.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

Emma said:


> This is the chance to bring things back to a local level and develop players without excessive travel.  This is the chance to do what we've all been hoping for:  improve the quality in local leagues and give our players more time to play and develop, not travel (for practice or games).
> 
> Forget ECNL or DPL and just go back to our local leagues : SCDSL, CSL, SDDA, and Presidio.
> 
> 
> Keep things simple.


 I don't have any kids in ECNL/DA so this is a neutral comment.   Personally, I do  feel bad for parents that had so much invested in DA programs. Better yet, kids that had their dreams to make it at the Pro level or play in college. 

 However, look on the bright side of this....
1.  There's ECNL and if your kid is that good, you will not have a problem getting into a team. 
2.  Flight 1 is going to be really good now that the top talent will take ECNL and the reserves will move down to Flight 1. 
3.  Your child can play high school soccer.  You may think it sucks, but now it's going to be much better.   I actually think that college scouts will be checking out high school regional playoff games now.  They will look for that star ECNL player and can scout non ECNL players as well. 

4. ECNL doesn't  guarantee scholarships moving forward.  Again, ECNL doesn't guarantee it anymore. WHy?  
- Too many colleges will begin to drop soccer and other sports.  We are entering a new era of college and it's not going to benefit soccer. 

5. We live in a new world.  Next year tournaments will get cancelled again so get ready for some rocky times in 2021/2022
6.  Professional Soccer players don't make much in this country.  Have your kids focus on careers that actually pay more than $50k a year.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Copa9 said:


> There is absolutely no need for National Showcases, maybe one regional showcase per year. Waste of parents money and just another way for league to make money.


Agree to disagree.....


----------



## sdb

Messi>CR7 said:


> I don't disagree with what you said, but different arguments can easily be made to justify the decision.  Borrowing @sdb's map from earlier and ignore the club names for now.  Which SoCal area is more under-represented?
> 
> If the decision is between the #2 DA club in an area that already has options, vs the #4 DA club in an under-represented area, what's the best long-term choice?  (I'm not suggesting this is how the decision was made)
> 
> View attachment 6845


The areas that seem particularly underserved by ECNL are South Bay/Long Beach/Seal Beach/Los Al and Pasadena/SGV area. If you're talking about dilution, the cluster of teams around Irvine/OCGP seems most diluted. Based on the PPG tables that have been posted here, LAG seems as deserving of a slot as any.


----------



## RedCard

Kicker4Life said:


> Always possible for those that can make the hour to hour + commute.


How many Beach players actually live in Long Beach??? Probably just a handful. Some may already live on the Westside so it’ll be an easier commute for them. If little Suzy wants to play for an ECNL team, mom and dad will make it happen. I did it a couple of times with my kids. Most of my dd’s team moved from SoCal Academy/LA Surf to Breakers with most of us; including myself; living in the SGV. My son played for Legends DA last season with practice in Chino and home games at UC Riverside. It was tough but we did it. Hard choices will have to be made by families, just how bad do they want it...


----------



## oh canada

outside! said:


> Except that some of the top SoCal ECNL teams emphasize recruiting over development and do not emphasize possession soccer.


Agreed--Blues for one comes to mind as we all know--you'll never be able to stop all from doing (fortunately the reputation sticks).  But the league can still set policy to encourage clubs to do things the right way.


----------



## Desert Hound

Copa9 said:


> Pats girls are EGSL not ECNL. Wow the driving every weekend will be a nightmare in so. cal.


Actually according to their press release they have joined ECRL (not EGSL) which is 2nd tier ECNL.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> It will not be "the best players", it will be "the best players whose parent's can afford it". Soccer in the US basically ignores millions of players from low income families (which are approximately half of the population depending on region). How many possible great players are never given a chance? In the short term, ECNL and the club soccer structure have created positive results for those with the means to participate, but in the long term closing the door on so many players will slow the growth of the sport in this country, which will hurt ability for MLS and NWSL to become financially viable. If you want proof, look at the rosters of the top D1 women's teams in the country. While they are amazing athletes and players, they are not the best of the best. Since soccer has a limited number of scholarships, they are the best of the players whose families can afford to send them there with a few token less affluent players thrown in if they are really amazing players.
> 
> The old system of local leagues/National Cup/National League/National Championship is a more inclusive model and if US Soccer was run by individuals with foresight, they would figure out a way to make that work. Supposed "Elite" clubs will not always have the best coaches and players (and since they offer coaches an immense amount of power over players, increase the potential for abuse to be tolerated). At this point our only hope is that the players that go through this meat grinder of a system think of something better for their children.


I have to disagree.  Being a good athlete does not mean that you are a good soccer player, football player, basketball player etc.  The best schools find the best soccer players and if a player is good enough they will make it work.  Are you telling me that there are players somewhere who played soccer growing up who are elite level and who want to play in college that can't find a team that will give them a scholarship plus grants that allow them to afford college?  If so I call BS.


----------



## MakeAPlay

dad4 said:


> Sort of.
> 
> It isn't Darwinism.  I can't call it survival of the fittest as long as Legends is out.  ( Not my club, but I'd like my daughter to play against them. )
> 
> It feels like ECNL wants to pick the winners now that USSF is out.



They aren't picking winners.  They are inviting in clubs that have already won.  Prior to ECNL starting and becoming a closed league how many national championships did Legends win?  Once the ECNL teams were out of the way then Legends could actually win something but prior to that they were second tier.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Copa9 said:


> Pats girls are EGSL not ECNL. Wow the driving every weekend will be  a nightmare in so. cal.


It has always been that way at the top levels!!  It only gets worse in college and even worse in the pros.


----------



## Kicker4Life

RedCard said:


> How many Beach players actually live in Long Beach??? Probably just a handful. Some may already live on the Westside so it’ll be an easier commute for them. If little Suzy wants to play for an ECNL team, mom and dad will make it happen. I did it a couple of times with my kids. Most of my dd’s team moved from SoCal Academy/LA Surf to Breakers with most of us; including myself; living in the SGV. My son played for Legends DA last season with practice in Chino and home games at UC Riverside. It was tough but we did it. Hard choices will have to be made by families, just how bad do they want it...


More than you think, but your point rings true as does mine. We can both be right.


----------



## MacDre

wheresourfield said:


> This is the DUMBEST sheet I've read on here.....WTF is going on


I see you have never had the privilege to indulge in the fabulous outdoor organic products of Humbolt county.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> I have to disagree.  Being a good athlete does not mean that you are a good soccer player, football player, basketball player etc.  The best schools find the best soccer players and if a player is good enough they will make it work.  Are you telling me that there are players somewhere who played soccer growing up who are elite level and who want to play in college that can't find a team that will give them a scholarship plus grants that allow them to afford college?  If so I call BS.


No I am saying there are kids out there that could become elite players but will never get the chance to be in an environment where that will happen. That is what happens when 1/2 the population cannot afford to participate. For that matter, there are also probably great coaches out there that will never move up the ladder because they have the wrong accent.


----------



## Ellejustus

MacDre said:


> I see you have never had the privilege to indulge in the fabulous outdoor organic products of Humbolt county.


Obviously has no clue.  My buddy smokes this stuff today because of major back surgery he had years ago.  This guy never smoked weed either until last year.  55 years old and was hooked on Morphine and Vicodin, Satan's little pills before the weed.  Now off the poison and doing better.  Anyway,  I go over to his house and tells me he's got this premium "Cherry Pie."  I grab it and I kid you not this stuff breaks up in my hands like dead man's bones.  I said, "this is premium?"  I then tell him about true skunk, Thai Stick, hash from the "brotherhood of eternal love" movement in laguna canyon that had much better quality products back in the 70s and 80s.  I researched why the weed feels old and I'm told the boys have to freeze the dope now so it doesn;t go to mold.


----------



## foreveryoung

SoccerFan4Life said:


> 6. Professional Soccer players don't make much in this country. Have your kids focus on careers that actually pay more than $50k a year.


I've never understood the parents that are so motivated to make their kid into a professional soccer player.  It's really the worst career choice, especially in this country, unless your kid really is a prodigy of sorts.  I would be more willing to encourage my kid to try to make it in Hollywood as an actor than I would a professional soccer player.  Small chance of making it, injury can ruin career and terrible salary potential.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> Except that some of the top SoCal ECNL teams emphasize recruiting over development and do not emphasize possession soccer.


Development is good, as is learning more than one style of play.


----------



## Ellejustus

foreveryoung said:


> I've never understood the parents that are so motivated to make their kid into a professional soccer player.  It's really the worst career choice, especially in this country, unless your kid really is a prodigy of sorts.  I would be more willing to encourage my kid to try to make it in Hollywood as an actor than I would a professional soccer player.  Small chance of making it, injury can ruin career and terrible salary potential.


What makes you think it's the parents?  I asked my dd what she wanted to do at 11 and she said wanted to be on the national team and be pro soccer player.  So what, I wanted to be a MLB player and also play for the Lakers when I was 11.  I did not go to my dd and say, "heya, you want to go pro like OM?"  No, they came to some of us.  I checked it out and saw no money.  I even came on here and it's 100% no money.  So I told my goat no pro $$ unless your the best and she's not.  Go pro and work part time job, no thanks!!


----------



## foreveryoung

Ellejustus said:


> What makes you think it's the parents?  I asked my dd what she wanted to do at 11 and she said wanted to be on the national team and be pro soccer player.  So what, I wanted to be a MLB player and also play for the Lakers when I was 11.  I did not go to my dd and say, "heya, you want to go pro like OM?"  No, they came to some of us.  I checked it out and saw no money.  I even came on here and it's 100% no money.  So I told my goat no pro $$ unless your the best and she's not.  Go pro and work part time job, no thanks!!


Personal experience.  In my experience it's clear the parents are driving the situation.  Obviously that might not always be the case but I was referring to my experience.


----------



## wheresourfield

MacDre said:


> I see you have never had the privilege to indulge in the fabulous outdoor organic products of Humbolt county.


I actualy own a cannabis company........It was a stupid ass post and I know we are all bored, but I can promise that was not the first or the last time he was robbed.


----------



## SoccerGeek

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Are you sure? by tomorrow I’d be surprised if any of those boys teams you named are DA. Who said Girls DA was supposed to be fully funded show your source? I’ve never seen that announced anywhere?





Sunil Illuminati said:


> Are you sure? by tomorrow I’d be surprised if any of those boys teams you named are DA. Who said Girls DA was supposed to be fully funded show your source? I’ve never seen that announced anywhere?


Its going to get interesting. DA teams going to move over to encl. On paper they should clearly dominate.


----------



## EOTL

oh canada said:


> Agreed--Blues for one comes to mind as we all know--you'll never be able to stop all from doing (fortunately the reputation sticks).  But the league can still set policy to encourage clubs to do things the right way.


That is such an inaccurate trope. Right off the top of my head I can think of kids at or committed to the following schools who started at Blues when they were 10 or younger: Stanford, UCLA (3), Santa Clara (2), Colorado, Cal (2), and WSU (2). I can think of more who were at Blues since at least age 11: Stanford, UCLA, Santa Clara, USC (2).  And that’s just off the top of my head.

Older kids go to Blues because Blues can help them. Preventing that out of pure jealousy is bad for consumers. If a club wants  to keep its kids, be a better club and get more kids to Stanford and UCLA.


----------



## Technician72

Kicker4Life said:


> Well....ECNL coaches are already putting feelers out to those DA families.


Yup, several e-mails and calls in the last 24 hours. A couple on instances of direct contact with the players as well. My girls were cordial and redirected those individuals to reach out to their parents and we had some "friendly" chats.

Told the girls to be wary of anyone talking about "The LIST" and "Goat" and frequently says "Brah / Bro".

Much bigger fish to fry at the moment, but entertaining to read all the comments and interaction among the posters in this thread.


----------



## sdklutz

sdb said:


> ECNL doesn't need to let anyone in, but it's not a question of need. This is their chance to build a real "monopoly" in SoCal girls soccer by being more inclusive and preventing the formation of a rival as Hawkeye stated. I would add every DA club of merit, and then let competition shake out ECNL (tier 1) vs ECRL (tier 2) over the course of what will likely be a shorten seasoned next year anyway. You could form ECNL North (8-9 teams) and ECNL South (9-10 teams). Adding 5 teams from NV and AZ (some already in) gives you 2 divisions of 12 teams.
> 
> View attachment 6844


That's basically the SCDSL Flight 1 from three years ago.  Which was the last time the 2005 teams all played one another.  Maybe the 2006 birth year as well.  I didn't follow how the following year played out but I believe there was a departure from SCDSL into DPL and pre ECNL.


----------



## Ellejustus

Technician72 said:


> Yup, several e-mails and calls in the last 24 hours. A couple on instances of direct contact with the players as well. My girls were cordial and redirected those individuals to reach out to their parents and we had some "friendly" chats.
> 
> Told the girls to be wary of anyone talking about "The LIST" and "Goat" and frequently says "Brah / Bro".
> 
> Much bigger fish to fry at the moment, but entertaining to read all the comments and interaction among the posters in this thread.


I've heard of a few goats checking out ECNL way before Corona and it is true many are looking around.  No List to offer either.  Non from Beach or Legends.  My dd had a few friends from other clubs reach out to her about hs soccer and how excited they are to play with her next year   A few friends who played GDA are already talking smack.  Capo player.  No girl is talking about club.  In fact, their not too excited about club and neither am I.  We will be pretty good little team.  I'm not too excited about club soccer right about now and I'm 50/50 on weather I should tell my dd I'm not paying one penny and let's just play HS Soccer and Track.  I'm serious.  If Beach & Legends gets in then I will 100% pay.  I'm not happy with all the division.


----------



## Copa9

outside! said:


> No I am saying there are kids out there that could become elite players but will never get the chance to be in an environment where that will happen. That is what happens when 1/2 the population cannot afford to participate. For that matter, there are also probably great coaches out there that will never move up the ladder because they have the wrong accent.


And...there are potential great musicians who couldn't afford the instrument or lessons, there are potential great tennis players who never had access to tennis courts, their are potential great alpine skiers who could never afford to ski, there are potential ice skaters who never lived where there were outside ponds that froze in the winter to play on for free or where they never had the money to pay for lessons. Have you ever watched young children play, particularly girls?  So many potential gymnast out there doing there cartwheels and flips and playing on the bars, but alas they never had the resources to pay for lessons. How many future Arnold Palmers or Tiger Woods never got to pick up a golf club?  Please stop.


----------



## espola

Copa9 said:


> And...there are potential great musicians who couldn't afford the instrument or lessons, there are potential great tennis players who never had access to tennis courts, their are potential great alpine skiers who could never afford to ski, there are potential ice skaters who never lived where there were outside ponds that froze in the winter to play on for free or where they never had the money to pay for lessons. Have you ever watched young children play, particularly girls?  So many potential gymnast out there doing there cartwheels and flips and playing on the bars, but alas they never had the resources to pay for lessons. How many future Arnold Palmers or Tiger Woods never got to pick up a golf club?  Please stop.


I thought he was already limiting the argument to soccer.


----------



## MacDre

Copa9 said:


> And...there are potential great musicians who couldn't afford the instrument or lessons, there are potential great tennis players who never had access to tennis courts, their are potential great alpine skiers who could never afford to ski, there are potential ice skaters who never lived where there were outside ponds that froze in the winter to play on for free or where they never had the money to pay for lessons. Have you ever watched young children play, particularly girls?  So many potential gymnast out there doing there cartwheels and flips and playing on the bars, but alas they never had the resources to pay for lessons. How many future Arnold Palmers or Tiger Woods never got to pick up a golf club?  Please stop.


The problem with your examples is that you don’t see those options available to the disenfranchised around the world whereas soccer is.  All you need is a ball, a little space, and someone with a lil’ “know how.”


----------



## Copa9

MacDre said:


> The problem with your examples is that you don’t see those options available to the disenfranchised around the world whereas soccer is.  All you need is a ball, a little space, and someone with a lil’ “know how.”


Ya and all you need for baseball is a stick and a ball.  All you need for gymnastics is ground and some boards. All you need for golf is a stick and a ball and  some holes. The disenfranchised don't see other options because it is not part of their culture.


----------



## dad4

.


Copa9 said:


> And...there are potential great musicians who couldn't afford the instrument or lessons, there are potential great tennis players who never had access to tennis courts, their are potential great alpine skiers who could never afford to ski, there are potential ice skaters who never lived where there were outside ponds that froze in the winter to play on for free or where they never had the money to pay for lessons. Have you ever watched young children play, particularly girls?  So many potential gymnast out there doing there cartwheels and flips and playing on the bars, but alas they never had the resources to pay for lessons. How many future Arnold Palmers or Tiger Woods never got to pick up a golf club?  Please stop.


The question was whether we should artificially increase the cost of soccer.   Soccer, by itself, is one of the cheapest sports out there.  There is no real reason it should be in the same paragraph as gymnastics, golf, or skiing.

But somehow we have turned it into a rich kids sport.  That's a problem.


----------



## LadiesMan217

dad4 said:


> The question was whether we should artificially increase the cost of soccer.   Soccer, by itself, is one of the cheapest sports out there.  There is no real reason it should be in the same paragraph as gymnastics, golf, or skiing.
> 
> But somehow we have turned it into a rich kids sport.  That's a problem.


AYSO was not very expensive. What you talking about?


----------



## MacDre

Copa9 said:


> Ya and all you need for baseball is a stick and a ball.  All you need for gymnastics is ground and some boards. All you need for golf is a stick and a ball and  some holes. The disenfranchised don't see other options because it is not part of their culture.


Lot’s of poor kids play baseball around the world.  A few years back, I was in Cartagena Colombia and the locals were playing baseball with broomsticks and bottle-caps!


----------



## davin

MacDre said:


> Lot’s of poor kids play baseball around the world.  A few years back, I was in Cartagena Colombia and the locals were playing baseball with broomsticks and bottle-caps!


They do the same in the the Dominican Republic, the best baseball playing country in the world.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> .
> 
> The question was whether we should artificially increase the cost of soccer.   Soccer, by itself, is one of the cheapest sports out there.  There is no real reason it should be in the same paragraph as gymnastics, golf, or skiing.
> 
> But somehow we have turned it into a rich kids sport.  That's a problem.


The question you’re really asking is whether we should artificially lower the cost of soccer. The free market has decided exactly how much soccer development costs. It is the amount that clubs like Blues, Surf and Slammers charge plus travel costs. I know that because that’s what is actually happening. Youth soccer development is expensive. It is expensive to pay the coaches. It is expensive to rent fields. It is expensive to get enough good competition and training partners in the same place at the same time. Why are you arguing about the price of dope? It costs what it costs.

I see a lot of people like you claiming other people should provide elite training for free, but I don’t see any of you stepping up to the plate and doing it yourselves. It’s always about what other people can do for you for free, followed by frustration when no one ever does. If this is so important to you, go for it @dad4. Quit your job. Be the one who gives your time and money away and tosses your life away just so a girl can play soccer at SDSU instead of just being a student there. 

The other thing, which some others have touched on, is that putting money and time into youth soccer as a means of lifting children out of poverty is no different than flushing money down the toilet. If you want to help society, put your money into early childhood education. Why do you want to make kids who have no interest in soccer play it? Why should they play soccer instead of basketball or softball? Play the violin? Join the school robotics team?  It seems to me that, among these options, soccer is the absolute worst option of the bunch.


----------



## EOTL

davin said:


> They do the same in the the Dominican Republic, the best baseball playing country in the world.


You are on to something. The poor inner city Puerto Rican boys playing baseball on the streets in Puerto Rico have one critical thing in common with the poor inner city girls in the US - neither give and s**t about soccer. For both, soccer is a lame sport and a waste of time.


----------



## MacDre

EOTL said:


> You are on to something. The poor inner city Puerto Rican boys playing baseball on the streets in Puerto Rico have one critical thing in common with the poor inner city girls in the US - neither give and s**t about soccer. For both, soccer is a lame sport and a waste of time.


Because they have not been exposed to the sport.


----------



## EOTL

MacDre said:


> Because they have not been exposed to the sport.


Actually it is because the sport is not that great and provides no future for either demographic. What makes you think soccer is a better sport than baseball or basketball? What makes you think it is a more productive use of a kid’s time than, well, anything?


----------



## MacDre

EOTL said:


> Actually it is because the sport is not that great and provides no future for either demographic. What makes you think soccer is a better sport than baseball or basketball? What makes you think it is a more productive use of a kid’s time than, well, anything?


I see several Brazilians making lots of scratch in Europe.  I think soccer should be an additional option.  Footwork is very important in all ball sports therefore I think soccer should be used as a foundational sport for all youth to develop footwork and athleticism regardless of future plans.  Why does it have to be either or?  I prefer all of the above.  Athleticism is important for injury prevention and playing at higher levels.


----------



## Ellejustus

MacDre said:


> I see several Brazilians making lots of scratch in Europe.  I think soccer should be an additional option.  Footwork is very important in all ball sports therefore I think soccer should be used as a foundational sport for all youth to develop footwork and athleticism regardless of future plans.  Why does it have to be either or?  I prefer all of the above.  Athleticism is important for injury prevention and playing at higher levels.


The old world and especially America was the law of two.  Which only means, most live in an Either Or mindset.  Right or Left.  Republican or Democrat.  Liberal or Conservative. Black or white. Rich or Poor.  Heaven or Hell.  My way or the highway  I could go on and on.  Too many of you see life that way.  The universe is all about the law of three. Check out the atom and let me know when the universe stops.  Soccer is so easy to set up for free.  I played basketball for free.  I played beach volleyball for free.  I played wiffle ball for free.  Tony Gwynn credited wiffle ball for the hitter he was.


----------



## oh canada

EOTL said:


> That is such an inaccurate trope. Right off the top of my head I can think of kids at or committed to the following schools who started at Blues when they were 10 or younger: Stanford, UCLA (3), Santa Clara (2), Colorado, Cal (2), and WSU (2). I can think of more who were at Blues since at least age 11: Stanford, UCLA, Santa Clara, USC (2).  And that’s just off the top of my head.
> 
> Older kids go to Blues because Blues can help them. Preventing that out of pure jealousy is bad for consumers. If a club wants  to keep its kids, be a better club and get more kids to Stanford and UCLA.


A play on logic that some may fall for, but as you know, just because some U10/11 Blues players went on to play D1 doesn't mean that many (or more) of their players in D1 and elsewhere were recruited over at U13/14 and up.  Not sure how old your kids are, but it's common knowledge for current u8-u15 families that Blues' parking lot approaches are as frequent as USSF f**k ups.  Nobody said anything about "preventing" recruiting.  But everyone wins if the clubs are more intent on developing their players vs. luring them over. 

PS - the prior reply wasn't really a "trope" at all.  "Parking lot approaches" is a trope.


----------



## Ellejustus

oh canada said:


> A play on logic that some may fall for, but as you know, just because some U10/11 Blues players went on to play D1 doesn't mean that many (or more) of their players in D1 and elsewhere were recruited over at U13/14 and up.  Not sure how old your kids are, but it's common knowledge for current u8-u15 families that Blues' parking lot approaches are as frequent as USSF f**k ups.  Nobody said anything about "preventing" recruiting.  But everyone wins if the clubs are more intent on developing their players vs. luring them over.
> 
> PS - the prior reply wasn't really a "trope" at all.  "Parking lot approaches" is a trope.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> The question you’re really asking is whether we should artificially lower the cost of soccer. The free market has decided exactly how much soccer development costs. It is the amount that clubs like Blues, Surf and Slammers charge plus travel costs. I know that because that’s what is actually happening. Youth soccer development is expensive. It is expensive to pay the coaches. It is expensive to rent fields. It is expensive to get enough good competition and training partners in the same place at the same time. Why are you arguing about the price of dope? It costs what it costs.
> 
> I see a lot of people like you claiming other people should provide elite training for free, but I don’t see any of you stepping up to the plate and doing it yourselves. It’s always about what other people can do for you for free, followed by frustration when no one ever does. If this is so important to you, go for it @dad4. Quit your job. Be the one who gives your time and money away and tosses your life away just so a girl can play soccer at SDSU instead of just being a student there.
> 
> The other thing, which some others have touched on, is that putting money and time into youth soccer as a means of lifting children out of poverty is no different than flushing money down the toilet. If you want to help society, put your money into early childhood education. Why do you want to make kids who have no interest in soccer play it? Why should they play soccer instead of basketball or softball? Play the violin? Join the school robotics team?  It seems to me that, among these options, soccer is the absolute worst option of the bunch.


Where did I say training should be free?  When was I arguing about the price of dope?  Where exactly did I argue for sports as an anti-poverty measure?

Stop putting words in my mouth.  First you think I'm some DA hack.  Then you think I'm a socialist.  

I will say that the club system artificially raises the price of soccer, to the detriment of all players.  We don't need out of state showcases, new uniforms every 2 years, plane flights for a game, mandatory hotel stays, or class A licenses.  We certainly don't need lawyers on retainer to devise anti-competitive strategies that survive lawsuits.  Drop all that garbage and the price falls.  Drop the closed league and the price falls further.  

Maybe EOTL gets a thinner paycheck.  I can live with that.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink

Technician72 said:


> Yup, several e-mails and calls in the last 24 hours. A couple on instances of direct contact with the players as well. My girls were cordial and redirected those individuals to reach out to their parents and we had some "friendly" chats.
> 
> Told the girls to be wary of anyone talking about "The LIST" and "Goat" and frequently says "Brah / Bro".
> 
> Much bigger fish to fry at the moment, but entertaining to read all the comments and interaction among the posters in this thread.


Change is the only constant in club soccer


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> Because they have not been exposed to the sport.



That is not true.  There are many programs that go to elementary schools and get players out on puggs..  school districts hire them and use it as part.of physical education.  I know a club coach who does it as his primary job here in Vegas.  He brings flyers for AYSO, NYS and other rec leagues around town.


----------



## Dof3

dad4 said:


> Where did I say training should be free?  When was I arguing about the price of dope?  Where exactly did I argue for sports as an anti-poverty measure?
> 
> Stop putting words in my mouth.  First you think I'm some DA hack.  Then you think I'm a socialist.
> 
> I will say that the club system artificially raises the price of soccer, to the detriment of all players.  We don't need out of state showcases, new uniforms every 2 years, plane flights for a game, mandatory hotel stays, or class A licenses.  We certainly don't need lawyers on retainer to devise anti-competitive strategies that survive lawsuits.  Drop all that garbage and the price falls.  Drop the closed league and the price falls further.
> 
> Maybe EOTL gets a thinner paycheck.  I can live with that.


It's great that you would be fine if other people earned less than they do.  Just as I expect you would be fine if everyone who makes more than you paid higher taxes.  Who is "We"  in your "we" don't need to fly places to play games?  I like that my kid has the experience of traveling with a team to play teams from other states.  I would have loved to do that when I was a kid.  There is value in that for her and I am willing to work to provide that opportunity in this small window of her life.   

Leaving aside all of the things that you mention, do the math.  What do your annual club fees work out to be in terms of an hourly rate for your coach(es)?  What if you add in the uniforms and gas to San Diego?  Recall it costs $10 for a Whopper and fries now because of the minimum wage in California.  And I am fine with that because I like hamburgers, they make better fries than I do at home and therefore provide a valuable service that I expect to pay them for.  How many times has it been written on this board that what really matters is coach over club?  But you think you should get that quality for how much?  And if you don't perceive value in that coaching relative to what you are paying, then why is your DD still on that team playing for that coach?  How many rich youth soccer coaches do you know?  There were no out-of-state travel requirements when my DD was playing on a F1 SCDSL team.  And the costs were dramatically less than F1 when she played AYSO.  So, generally speaking, was the quality of coaching and competition.  Funny how that works.  If you CHOOSE for her to play on an ECNL team, then you are eyes open on its cost and you are aware that there are also travel costs.  I think movie theaters are overpriced and I prefer to watch that content at home.  That doesn't mean I think that YOU shouldn't be able to go to a movie theater if that is what you want to do, or that the people who choose to attend the Stagecoach festival shouldn't be allowed to go because it is expensive and I am not a country music fan.  I understand that in other countries and cultures youth soccer participation costs less.  In many of those countries, I am quite sure that those who do what you do for a living are making less.  And, because the sports options in those countries are far fewer than what is available here, more people concentrate more resources on that particular area of entertainment.  OK.  Do you want to talk about the quality and availability of other sports in those countries?  Is it better there if one wants to be a swimmer?  Basketball player?  How is the path to play football in Mexico or the Dominican Republic?  Right, not so great if the sport you want to play is not the focus of that culture's resources and attention.  Trying to cherry pick the cost of some things without taking in the context of other related things is just flawed thinking.  You sound like someone living there complaining that they have to pay for their kid to buy a helmet and shoulder pads to play football and they have to drive 3 hours to play another team because not enough people where they live share their value preferences on youth sport selection. 

As has also been written on this board more times than I can count, one of the main troubles with the highest levels of youth soccer in the US in recent years has been diluted competition.  That is to say there are TOO MANY people willing to pay for the product that you say is overpriced.  If the notion that all the great players are not playing soccer in the US because they are priced out of it is to be believed, then why aren't AYSO teams better?  Sure, some are excellent.  My kids have played against some terrific AYSO teams.  Seems like there is an outlet then for kids to play great soccer on inexpensive AYSO teams.  OK.  So what's the problem?  Is it that not enough other people make the same choice to provide a competitive league at the older ages?  OK - whose fault is that?  Does it have to be someone's "fault?"  It would be great if the path to college soccer was paved through high school as it is in football.  Football is a money making sport.  It makes so much money in fact that, together with basketball, it pays for most all other college sports programs.  Soccer is not a money making sport in the US.  Not all the way through professional play for women and it is seriously questionable for all but a very few boys.  SO, who but you should be paying for your DD to participate in one of several segments of a sport that leads down a financial rabbit hole?  Who should be paying for the 13 year old boy from Mexico whose passion in life is to play quarterback to get that chance?  Or is it that I should be able to say that he shouldn't be allowed to play because I don't think it is worth it for my kid?


----------



## MacDre

oh canada said:


> A play on logic that some may fall for, but as you know, just because some U10/11 Blues players went on to play D1 doesn't mean that many (or more) of their players in D1 and elsewhere were recruited over at U13/14 and up.  Not sure how old your kids are, but it's common knowledge for current u8-u15 families that Blues' parking lot approaches are as frequent as USSF f**k ups.  Nobody said anything about "preventing" recruiting.  But everyone wins if the clubs are more intent on developing their players vs. luring them over.
> 
> PS - the prior reply wasn't really a "trope" at all.  "Parking lot approaches" is a trope.


You make compelling arguments.  But, I have a feeling that your analysis is superficial.  I also think the mindset that you are advocating is part of the reason many get manipulated by slick talking coaches in track suits.

I think the “late bloomer” and “development” mindset is all part of the hussle.  Unfortunately, parents have let dude in the track suit frame the issues and I’m not sure that we’ve thought critically on the issue.

On Netflix, look at the I am Bolt documentary. Beginning at aprox.  minute 57.35 and ending at aprox. minute 56.10 Bolt gives his opinion on hard work and late bloomers.  I agree with Bolt and challenge anyone to name a world class late bloomer!

So, if we can agree the late bloomer theory is bogus, what’s wrong with the Blues approach?  If my kid played club and wasn’t being approached by a club like the Blues I’d be having a talk with my kid letting them know that they don’t have what it takes to play at a higher level.  So is the problem the shady coach in the track suit or the gullible parent that thinks they have a late bloomer that just needs development in the right environment with the right coach?


----------



## Ellejustus

MacDre said:


> You make compelling arguments.  But, I have a feeling that your analysis is superficial.  I also think the mindset that you are advocating is part of the reason many get manipulated by slick talking coaches in track suits.
> 
> I think the “late bloomer” and “development” mindset is all part of the hussle.  Unfortunately, parents have let dude in the track suit frame the issues and I’m not sure that we’ve thought critically on the issue.
> 
> On Netflix, look at the I am Bolt documentary. Beginning at aprox.  minute 57.35 and ending at aprox. minute 56.10 Bolt gives his opinion on hard work and late bloomers.  I agree with Bolt and challenge anyone to name a world class late bloomer!
> 
> So, if we can agree the late bloomer theory is bogus, what’s wrong with the Blues approach?  If my kid played club and wasn’t being approached by a club like the Blues I’d be having a talk with my kid letting them know that they don’t have what it takes to play at a higher level.  So is the problem the shady coach in the track suit or the gullible parent that thinks they have a late bloomer that just needs development in the right environment with the right coach?


Most excellent take MacDre.  The hussle in the track suit....lol!  The jealousy of Blues is crazy.


----------



## MacDre

vegasguy said:


> That is not true.  There are many programs that go to elementary schools and get players out on puggs..  school districts hire them and use it as part.of physical education.  I know a club coach who does it as his primary job here in Vegas.  He brings flyers for AYSO, NYS and other rec leagues around town.


I doubt very seriously if those programs are in schools with a high percentage of African-Americans of British decent.  There may me a few Brazilians, Colombians, Panamanian’s etc but they’re “culturally” latino and don’t need exposure to soccer.  
I’m actually in the process of starting a nonprofit to address the need.  So again, I seriously doubt the veracity of your statement and I challenge you to give clear examples.


----------



## MacDre

Dof3 said:


> It's great that you would be fine if other people earned less than they do.  Just as I expect you would be fine if everyone who makes more than you paid higher taxes.  Who is "We"  in your "we" don't need to fly places to play games?  I like that my kid has the experience of traveling with a team to play teams from other states.  I would have loved to do that when I was a kid.  There is value in that for her and I am willing to work to provide that opportunity in this small window of her life.
> 
> Leaving aside all of the things that you mention, do the math.  What do your annual club fees work out to be in terms of an hourly rate for your coach(es)?  What if you add in the uniforms and gas to San Diego?  Recall it costs $10 for a Whopper and fries now because of the minimum wage in California.  And I am fine with that because I like hamburgers, they make better fries than I do at home and therefore provide a valuable service that I expect to pay them for.  How many times has it been written on this board that what really matters is coach over club?  But you think you should get that quality for how much?  And if you don't perceive value in that coaching relative to what you are paying, then why is your DD still on that team playing for that coach?  How many rich youth soccer coaches do you know?  There were no out-of-state travel requirements when my DD was playing on a F1 SCDSL team.  And the costs were dramatically less than F1 when she played AYSO.  So, generally speaking, was the quality of coaching and competition.  Funny how that works.  If you CHOOSE for her to play on an ECNL team, then you are eyes open on its cost and you are aware that there are also travel costs.  I think movie theaters are overpriced and I prefer to watch that content at home.  That doesn't mean I think that YOU shouldn't be able to go to a movie theater if that is what you want to do, or that the people who choose to attend the Stagecoach festival shouldn't be allowed to go because it is expensive and I am not a country music fan.  I understand that in other countries and cultures youth soccer participation costs less.  In many of those countries, I am quite sure that those who do what you do for a living are making less.  And, because the sports options in those countries are far fewer than what is available here, more people concentrate more resources on that particular area of entertainment.  OK.  Do you want to talk about the quality and availability of other sports in those countries?  Is it better there if one wants to be a swimmer?  Basketball player?  How is the path to play football in Mexico or the Dominican Republic?  Right, not so great if the sport you want to play is not the focus of that culture's resources and attention.  Trying to cherry pick the cost of some things without taking in the context of other related things is just flawed thinking.  You sound like someone living there complaining that they have to pay for their kid to buy a helmet and shoulder pads to play football and they have to drive 3 hours to play another team because not enough people where they live share their value preferences on youth sport selection.
> 
> As has also been written on this board more times than I can count, one of the main troubles with the highest levels of youth soccer in the US in recent years has been diluted competition.  That is to say there are TOO MANY people willing to pay for the product that you say is overpriced.  If the notion that all the great players are not playing soccer in the US because they are priced out of it is to be believed, then why aren't AYSO teams better?  Sure, some are excellent.  My kids have played against some terrific AYSO teams.  Seems like there is an outlet then for kids to play great soccer on inexpensive AYSO teams.  OK.  So what's the problem?  Is it that not enough other people make the same choice to provide a competitive league at the older ages?  OK - whose fault is that?  Does it have to be someone's "fault?"  It would be great if the path to college soccer was paved through high school as it is in football.  Football is a money making sport.  It makes so much money in fact that, together with basketball, it pays for most all other college sports programs.  Soccer is not a money making sport in the US.  Not all the way through professional play for women and it is seriously questionable for all but a very few boys.  SO, who but you should be paying for your DD to participate in one of several segments of a sport that leads down a financial rabbit hole?  Who should be paying for the 13 year old boy from Mexico whose passion in life is to play quarterback to get that chance?  Or is it that I should be able to say that he shouldn't be allowed to play because I don't think it is worth it for my kid?


My kid has never played club and was developed in TJ.  I have never paid more than $10.00 per month in fees.
TJ also has an Olympic development center to train kids at low to no cost in all sports.  My kid has also gone to tournaments throughout Mexico and the flights are often sponsored by Volaris.
I hate the fact that youth sports have been monitized!


----------



## Luis Andres

Tired of seeing all the socialist soccer heads here cry and bicker. They always have an excuse and complaint for everything. They blame others for their own kids downfalls. When the reality is that if their kid was good enough, all the doors would be opened. Start thinking like entrepreneurs and find the ways to make things happen. Get it done. Where there’s a will there’s a way. Maybe the reason why your son or daughter never got far in soccer or picked by the top teams etc is because of your attitudes and outlook on life itself and you pass this on to your children. Look at yourself first before judging others. Quit fucking complaining. Tired of this forum.  You guys sound like a bunch of nagging bitches. Came back to write this cause you guys are ridiculous.


----------



## SouthBayFutbol

EOTL said:


> You are quite welcome. I am not trying to make any point about who should or shouldn’t be allowed back in to ECNL. It is not my decision to make, nor is it yours. ECNL can invite whomever they like so long as it is consistent with their bylaws and member agreements. If they make decisions based on settling grudges, that is their decision.
> 
> I have no idea what you’re talking about when you say “doesn’t you’re [sic] theory go out the window...”  I am not proposing any theory. However ECNL set up its decision making process is however admission decisions are made. If they provide that only founding members make the decisions, great. If they provide that all members make them, also great. If decisions need to be unanimous or simple majority, great or great. It doesn’t matter what anyone wants ECNL’s bylaws and agreements to say. It only matters what they actually say. If it matters to you that much, read them and feel free to report back. I only know that anti-trust laws can’t get in the way of ECNL’s internal practices because it is not a monopoly. I apologize for taking the fun out of everyone’s non-sense statements about monopolies, and mini-monopolies, massive litigation flying out the window, etc.


I get the feeling you are moving the goalposts a little here.

You go from what comes across as somewhat of a vindictive reason not to add clubs:
"Because the clubs that did all the work and put all the money in have no incentive to let those that didn’t enjoy the benefit of hard work and financial risk taking. Because the clubs that didn’t do the hard work and take the financial risks have no entitlement to anything. Because clubs like Surf, Blues and Slammers have already proven they develop talent and provide value, and they don’t care how much people who aren’t willing to pay for it whine."

To ECNL is under no legal obligation to add teams.

Of course ECNL is under no legal obligation to add teams and does anybody really need to research their bylaws to agree with that? You are stating a fact that no one has disputed. This is, however, about an opportunity to finally get the top teams in Southern California, under 1 platform, to play each other and elevate the league. 

I'm sure parents that have been through this process can attest to the importance of your Club's coaches in the recruiting process. They are the link between colleges and players. Those that have a solid reputation and track record of producing top talent will give their players the nod over the coaches that do not. 

So unless and until these coaches at top GDA Clubs leave, there will not be this mass exodus of players that many are predicting. A few will certainly leave but those with aspirations will still go to the top clubs in ECNL that have those college connections (LAFC, Surf & Blues). Meaning the ECNL SW stays top heavy with results for 80% of their games being 8-0 instead of 4-0.

Again this is not about entitlement, legal or even moral obligation of anyone. But wouldn't it be nice if the ECNL SW division had: LAFC, Surf, Beach, Legends, Blues, RSC, LAG, Heat FC, Phoenix Rising, Slammers playing against each other every weekend? Tell me how that does not "Raise the Game..."


----------



## LB Mom 78

How will the DA clubs left out of ECNL retain top coaches?  I foresee a mass exodus of quality coaches from those clubs.


----------



## Ellejustus

Luis Andres said:


> Tired of seeing all the socialist soccer heads here cry and bicker. They always have an excuse and complaint for everything. They blame others for their own kids downfalls. When the reality is that if their kid was good enough, all the doors would be opened. Start thinking like entrepreneurs and find the ways to make things happen. Get it done. Where there’s a will there’s a way. Maybe the reason why your son or daughter never got far in soccer or picked by the top teams etc is because of your attitudes and outlook on life itself and you pass this on to your children. Look at yourself first before judging others. Quit fucking complaining. Tired of this forum.  You guys sound like a bunch of nagging bitches. Came back to write this cause you guys are ridiculous.


WTH, where have you been hiding?  Drops a bomb!!!  Listen Luis, I stayed here and fought the good fight for true goathood.  We need to save the top goats from this or the USA Woman's team will be like men and not advance in the future.  Girls are so sick of this.  Rumor has it many older girls are done with travel soccer ball where everyone and I mean everyone think their kiddo is World class, Premier, Elite, #1 in the world and so on.  No folks, their are only about 1% top players and then that gets weeded out to .1%.  Someone, please save the goats


----------



## methood

MacDre said:


> You make compelling arguments.  But, I have a feeling that your analysis is superficial.  I also think the mindset that you are advocating is part of the reason many get manipulated by slick talking coaches in track suits.
> 
> I think the “late bloomer” and “development” mindset is all part of the hussle.  Unfortunately, parents have let dude in the track suit frame the issues and I’m not sure that we’ve thought critically on the issue.
> 
> On Netflix, look at the I am Bolt documentary. Beginning at aprox.  minute 57.35 and ending at aprox. minute 56.10 Bolt gives his opinion on hard work and late bloomers.  I agree with Bolt and challenge anyone to name a world class late bloomer!
> 
> So, if we can agree the late bloomer theory is bogus, what’s wrong with the Blues approach?  If my kid played club and wasn’t being approached by a club like the Blues I’d be having a talk with my kid letting them know that they don’t have what it takes to play at a higher level.  So is the problem the shady coach in the track suit or the gullible parent that thinks they have a late bloomer that just needs development in the right environment with the right coach?


The fact that you think if your daughter isn’t “approached” by a “big club” and now you become the authority and telling her she doesn’t have what it takes to play in college? Some “Dad”? You’re a loser man. Repent.


----------



## methood

LB Mom 78 said:


> How will the DA clubs left out of ECNL retain top coaches?  I foresee a mass exodus of quality coaches from those clubs.


 the will become the ECNL coaches. Every club will now want a “pathway to ECNL”. The circus goes on.


----------



## Ellejustus

SouthBayFutbol said:


> I get the feeling you are moving the goalposts a little here.
> 
> You go from what comes across as somewhat of a vindictive reason not to add clubs:
> "Because the clubs that did all the work and put all the money in have no incentive to let those that didn’t enjoy the benefit of hard work and financial risk taking. Because the clubs that didn’t do the hard work and take the financial risks have no entitlement to anything. Because clubs like Surf, Blues and Slammers have already proven they develop talent and provide value, and they don’t care how much people who aren’t willing to pay for it whine."
> 
> To ECNL is under no legal obligation to add teams.
> 
> Of course ECNL is under no legal obligation to add teams and does anybody really need to research their bylaws to agree with that? You are stating a fact that no one has disputed. This is, however, about an opportunity to finally get the top teams in Southern California, under 1 platform, to play each other and elevate the league.
> 
> I'm sure parents that have been through this process can attest to the importance of your Club's coaches in the recruiting process. They are the link between colleges and players. Those that have a solid reputation and track record of producing top talent will give their players the nod over the coaches that do not.
> 
> So unless and until these coaches at top GDA Clubs leave, there will not be this mass exodus of players that many are predicting. A few will certainly leave but those with aspirations will still go to the top clubs in ECNL that have those college connections (LAFC, Surf & Blues). Meaning the ECNL SW stays top heavy with results for 80% of their games being 8-0 instead of 4-0.
> 
> Again this is not about entitlement, legal or even moral obligation of anyone. But wouldn't it be nice if the ECNL SW division had: LAFC, Surf, Beach, Legends, Blues, RSC, LAG, Heat FC, Phoenix Rising, Slammers playing against each other every weekend? Tell me how that does not "Raise the Game..."


Yes, but don;t leave out my dd team bro, Strikers!!!  I want Beach & Legends in bad.  I already wrote Mr Lavers.  I'm pissed.  I will let you know what he has to say.  My suggestion long ago was make Surf Cup in August the fight for 16 spots in the SW ECNL.  Two Divisions.  I told Lavers this is fair and will help with getting all the division out of socal and get us back to pure competition where teams advance because they win, not politics.


----------



## methood

Ellejustus said:


> Most excellent take MacDre.  The hussle in the track suit....lol!  The jealousy of Blues is crazy.


I don’t think anyone is jealous of blues. Honestly. They have crappy old coaches that get laughed at behind their backs. No one cares for their work.

having said that they’ve done a tremendous job marketing to girls soccer and standing on the shoulders of giants. This has allowed them to walk up to little girls in parking lots and stupid parents think it’s the biggest thing in the world. It sick.

but there ya go...


----------



## LB Mom 78

methood said:


> the will become the ECNL coaches. Every club will now want a “pathway to ECNL”. The circus goes on.


Once the good coaches leave for the ECNL, the good players will follow. This sounds like a death sentence for the DA teams left out of ECNL.


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> I doubt very seriously if those programs are in schools with a high percentage of African-Americans of British decent.  There may me a few Brazilians, Colombians, Panamanian’s etc but they’re “culturally” latino and don’t need exposure to soccer.
> I’m actually in the process of starting a nonprofit to address the need.  So again, I seriously doubt the veracity of your statement and I challenge you to give clear examples.



In those schools, there are probably very little African Americans of British decent but there is a number of African Americans in those schools.  Why do they have to be of British decent it makes no sense.    

I know the schools he is working with because we discuss it.  In those areas the income are lower the schools are racially diverse and he is exposing them to soccer.  You said They have not been exposed to the sport.  They I assume you mean lower income families.  I told you that blanket statement is not true and gave you the reason I know this.  You can take it or leave it.  I don't have numbers exposed or percentages that come to trainings outside elementary pe because we do not discuss it but you make a blanket statement with out any numbers so maybe you statement lacks teeth too.


MacDre said:


> My kid has never played club and was developed in TJ.  I have never paid more than $10.00 per month in fees.
> TJ also has an Olympic development center to train kids at low to no cost in all sports.  My kid has also gone to tournaments throughout Mexico and the flights are often sponsored by Volaris.
> I hate the fact that youth sports have been monitized!



Cost of living in TJ as opposed to San Diego or Vegas.  How much does the municipality charge this non club club to pay for lights on the field or for the field and do they require insurance?  Does Volaris sponsor a bball team to travel around the country or a baseball team.  Comparing soccer from country to country is Fuji Apples and Granny Smith Apples.  Both apples but taste smell and look different.

 Exposure is one thing.  Getting mom and dad to buy into it is another.  The percentages of moms and dad no matter what race will lean toward other sports in America.


----------



## Ellejustus

methood said:


> I don’t think anyone is *jealous* of blues. Honestly. They have *crappy old coaches* that get laughed at behind their backs. No one cares for their work.


Sounds like Jealousy to me....lol!


----------



## Ellejustus

What causes envy and jealousy?
*Jealousy* also stems from feelings of inadequacy, though they are usually more conscious than with *envy*. However, whereas *envy* is the desire to possess what someone else has, *jealousy* is the fear of losing what we have. ...((Like our top goats?  No one owns a goat BTW.  I'm sick and tired of hearing how clubs think they developed the goat.  No, the suits did not.  They trained the Goat only.  Goat must do the work and most importantly, have the physical tools to play at the highest goat level))


----------



## Butt-Head

methood said:


> I don’t think anyone is jealous of blues. Honestly. They have crappy old coaches that get laughed at behind their backs. No one cares for their work.
> 
> having said that they’ve done a tremendous job marketing to girls soccer and standing on the shoulders of giants. This has allowed them to walk up to little girls in parking lots and stupid parents think it’s the biggest thing in the world. It sick.
> 
> but there ya go...


There is nothing wrong with having experience. Old is good. Also there is nothing wrong by recruiting the best most athletic players and having them compete with each other and play together. Isn’t that what all the best teams in sports do. Ask Barcelona why it pays to have the best play and train with the best. Nothing better for development than playing against the top competition and training with the best players and athletes. I played basketball when I was younger and I remember getting better by going to the park and playing with the best black ballers out there. As I became better they wanted me on their team.


----------



## vegasguy

Also late bloomers in their sports...  Michael Jordan.. Shaquille O'Neil.. Tom Brady... none were stand youth players going into high school.  What they had they some early bloomers do not is drive.  My son might have been considered a late bloomer.  Think of the typical kid every dad coach puts in goal because they look less athletic and may be a little slower when we all.start.are.kids out playing.  That kid is now 6'3" and one of the fastest on his squad.  He can dunk two handed no problem and is having great conversations with schools looking for a keeper.


----------



## MacDre

methood said:


> The fact that you think if your daughter isn’t “approached” by a “big club” and now you become the authority and telling her she doesn’t have what it takes to play in college? Some “Dad”? You’re a loser man. Repent.


And you’re illiterate and have poor reading comprehension.  It doesn’t take elite club soccer to play in college.  AYSO or something cheaper will do dumb ass.


----------



## Dof3

MacDre said:


> My kid has never played club and was developed in TJ.  I have never paid more than $10.00 per month in fees.
> TJ also has an Olympic development center to train kids at low to no cost in all sports.  My kid has also gone to tournaments throughout Mexico and the flights are often sponsored by Volaris.
> I hate the fact that youth sports have been monitized!


And how do you think that is financed?  How was the center funded and who pays its operating costs?  Because I bet the $10/month the players pay doesn't cover it.  SO, who is paying?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SouthBayFutbol said:


> I get the feeling you are moving the goalposts a little here.
> 
> You go from what comes across as somewhat of a vindictive reason not to add clubs:
> "Because the clubs that did all the work and put all the money in have no incentive to let those that didn’t enjoy the benefit of hard work and financial risk taking. Because the clubs that didn’t do the hard work and take the financial risks have no entitlement to anything. Because clubs like Surf, Blues and Slammers have already proven they develop talent and provide value, and they don’t care how much people who aren’t willing to pay for it whine."
> 
> To ECNL is under no legal obligation to add teams.
> 
> Of course ECNL is under no legal obligation to add teams and does anybody really need to research their bylaws to agree with that? You are stating a fact that no one has disputed. This is, however, about an opportunity to finally get the top teams in Southern California, under 1 platform, to play each other and elevate the league.
> 
> I'm sure parents that have been through this process can attest to the importance of your Club's coaches in the recruiting process. They are the link between colleges and players. Those that have a solid reputation and track record of producing top talent will give their players the nod over the coaches that do not.
> 
> So unless and until these coaches at top GDA Clubs leave, there will not be this mass exodus of players that many are predicting. A few will certainly leave but those with aspirations will still go to the top clubs in ECNL that have those college connections (LAFC, Surf & Blues). Meaning the ECNL SW stays top heavy with results for 80% of their games being 8-0 instead of 4-0.
> 
> Again this is not about entitlement, legal or even moral obligation of anyone. But wouldn't it be nice if the ECNL SW division had: LAFC, Surf, Beach, Legends, Blues, RSC, LAG, Heat FC, Phoenix Rising, Slammers playing against each other every weekend? Tell me how that does not "Raise the Game..."


Believe me the mass exodus will happen.  It did years ago when ECNL was created, it happend when GDA was created.  Good players are going to get displaced by better players.  It isn't a bad thing.  As I have said for  the last 10 years there are only about 25-40 elite players per birth year in SoCal and less in many other markets.  All of these self styled "elite" clubs and teams have for the most part got good but not elite players.  Dilution was the biggest problem since the leagues splintered years ago.  There really should only be about 2-3 teams per age group at the top of the pyramid in SoCal but due to geographic restraints you might have to double that number.  Lots of those players that aren't in the top 25-40 are mostly role players anyway.

The Purge is coming and it will be a good thing for everyone.  If everyone is elite then nobody is.  Reality checks are in the mail and a lot of people are going to like what they get.....


----------



## Butt-Head

vegasguy said:


> Also late bloomers in their sports...  Michael Jordan.. Shaquille O'Neil.. Tom Brady... none were stand youth players going into high school.  What they had they some early bloomers do not is drive.  My son might have been considered a late bloomer.  Think of the typical kid every dad coach puts in goal because they look less athletic and may be a little slower when we all.start.are.kids out playing.  That kid is now 6'3" and one of the fastest on his squad.  He can dunk two handed no problem and is having great conversations with schools looking for a keeper.


you forgot to mention how Shaquille was a genetic specimen himself and Jordan was a
freak athlete. But I do agree, the mind will dictate how far you go. You can be a late bloomer but you better have the mental part


----------



## Beavis

Butt-Head said:


> There is nothing wrong with having experience. Old is good. Also there is nothing wrong by recruiting the best most athletic players and having them compete with each other and play together. Isn’t that what all the best teams in sports do. Ask Barcelona why it pays to have the best play and train with the best. Nothing better for development than playing against the top competition and training with the best players and athletes. I played basketball when I was younger and I remember getting better by going to the park and playing with the best black ballers out there. As I became better they wanted me on their team.


....heyheyeyeyyeyeyey.  What happen to you? Did you get China virus?


----------



## Ellejustus

Butt-Head said:


> you forgot to mention how Shaquille was a genetic specimen himself and Jordan was a
> freak athlete. But I do agree, the mind will dictate how far you go. You can be a late bloomer but you better have the mental part


I watched this guy play at RSM.  He was not that good.  WSU took a chance his Sr year in HS because they saw something and his dad was a good baller.  This is a late bloomer...


----------



## Butt-Head

Dof3 said:


> And how do you think that is financed?  How was the center funded and who pays its operating costs?  Because I bet the $10/month the players pay doesn't cover it.  SO, who is paying?


He’s comparing apples to oranges. $10 a month may mean something in Mexico. Here in California one can wipe their ass with that, it’s what a pack of toilet paper costs. It’s not realistic for Cali


----------



## Ellejustus

Beavis said:


> ....heyheyeyeyyeyeyey.  What happen to you? Did you get China virus?


Are you serious dude?  You and your buddy can leave.  This is serious stuff were dealing with.


----------



## Butt-Head

Beavis said:


> ....heyheyeyeyyeyeyey.  What happen to you? Did you get China virus?


It’s corona Beavis... And yes I’ve been sick.


----------



## Butt-Head

Ellejustus said:


> Are you serious dude?  You and your buddy can leave.  This is serious stuff were dealing with.


So now you decide to talk big when you’ve been sitting g behind bars for so long...Come on and just join the party.


----------



## MacDre

vegasguy said:


> Also late bloomers in their sports...  Michael Jordan.. Shaquille O'Neil.. Tom Brady... none were stand youth players going into high school.  What they had they some early bloomers do not is drive.  My son might have been considered a late bloomer.  Think of the typical kid every dad coach puts in goal because they look less athletic and may be a little slower when we all.start.are.kids out playing.  That kid is now 6'3" and one of the fastest on his squad.  He can dunk two handed no problem and is having great conversations with schools looking for a keeper.


Uh, no.  All of those players were great youth athletes.  Maybe not the best but still in the top 10% of their respective cohort.

And FYI, I grew up with Brady and he’s always been a good but slow athlete.


----------



## methood

Ellejustus said:


> Sounds like Jealousy to me....lol!


No


----------



## EOTL

oh canada said:


> A play on logic that some may fall for, but as you know, just because some U10/11 Blues players went on to play D1 doesn't mean that many (or more) of their players in D1 and elsewhere were recruited over at U13/14 and up.  Not sure how old your kids are, but it's common knowledge for current u8-u15 families that Blues' parking lot approaches are as frequent as USSF f**k ups.  Nobody said anything about "preventing" recruiting.  But everyone wins if the clubs are more intent on developing their players vs. luring them over.
> 
> PS - the prior reply wasn't really a "trope" at all.  "Parking lot approaches" is a trope.


You agreed that Blues emphasizes recruiting over development, and that is an inaccurate trope.

Of course they sell their services to those in the market. They are a business. They are “recruiting” just like Mercedes is recruiting when it advertises in tv. They’re doing exactly what they should be doing when they aren’t spending most of their time developing players.


----------



## Soccerfan2

LB Mom 78 said:


> How will the DA clubs left out of ECNL retain top coaches?  I foresee a mass exodus of quality coaches from those clubs.


I can say that in our small club, the 3 coaches that coached DA are all integral to the club operation and will not be going anywhere. Most of the DA girls in the club were there well before DA and only played DA because that’s what came to their club. There are a few that came over because they were attracted by DA, but not many, and those might look to leave. Also some of the top DA players from the club want to continue playing at the highest available and now have a tough choice to make. It’s an especially difficult decision for players on my DD’s team because the team is very strong (stronger than the nearby ECNL competition).


----------



## MacDre

Dof3 said:


> And how do you think that is financed?  How was the center funded and who pays its operating costs?  Because I bet the $10/month the players pay doesn't cover it.  SO, who is paying?


Many of the youth coaches volunteer.  The Olympic Development Center is funded by the government.  
Childhood obesity is a problem and it’s cheaper to establish a healthy active lifestyle while young than deal with the health problems associated with physical inactivity.  So, the mindset is that an ounce of prevention is better than a pound of cure.


----------



## MacDre

Ellejustus said:


> I watched this guy play at RSM.  He was not that good.  WSU took a chance his Sr year in HS because they saw something and his dad was a good baller.  This is a late bloomer...
> 
> 
> View attachment 6850


He’s actually my cousin.  Bahamas!


----------



## Woobie06

MacDre said:


> You make compelling arguments.  But, I have a feeling that your analysis is superficial.  I also think the mindset that you are advocating is part of the reason many get manipulated by slick talking coaches in track suits.
> 
> I think the “late bloomer” and “development” mindset is all part of the hussle.  Unfortunately, parents have let dude in the track suit frame the issues and I’m not sure that we’ve thought critically on the issue.
> 
> On Netflix, look at the I am Bolt documentary. Beginning at aprox.  minute 57.35 and ending at aprox. minute 56.10 Bolt gives his opinion on hard work and late bloomers.  I agree with Bolt and challenge anyone to name a world class late bloomer!
> 
> So, if we can agree the late bloomer theory is bogus, what’s wrong with the Blues approach?  If my kid played club and wasn’t being approached by a club like the Blues I’d be having a talk with my kid letting them know that they don’t have what it takes to play at a higher level.  So is the problem the shady coach in the track suit or the gullible parent that thinks they have a late bloomer that just needs development in the right environment with the right coach?


Ummm...Michael Jordan...didn't be get cut from the high school basketball team?  If that is true.  We will find out in the ESPN special.  Undrafted free agents in football that make it, 6th round Tom Brady.  There are later bloomers.  The are always exceptions, and the goal for most of these kids is that this helps them get into a good school.  They don't need to be world class, just pretty good.

I'm all for not setting unrealistic expectations for you kid and being realistic and grounded in reality.  But people/kids do develop at different rates.  Sometimes the right coach and environment does make a difference.  You see it all the time in to sports when a player has success in a different place from where they started.  I think the Bolt example is a little unfair, just as the Brady and Jordan comparisons are.  Those are outliers.  Maybe some of your Goats are world class, mine certainly is not  As long as she works hard and puts the effort in than I am good as gold.  All you can ask for.


----------



## methood

MacDre said:


> And you’re illiterate and have poor reading comprehension.  It doesn’t take elite club soccer to play in college.  AYSO or something cheaper will do dumb ass.


Okay All knowing "soccer Dad" have fun living through your kid.


Butt-Head said:


> There is nothing wrong with having experience. Old is good. Also there is nothing wrong by recruiting the best most athletic players and having them compete with each other and play together. Isn’t that what all the best teams in sports do. Ask Barcelona why it pays to have the best play and train with the best. Nothing better for development than playing against the top competition and training with the best players and athletes. I played basketball when I was younger and I remember getting better by going to the park and playing with the best black ballers out there. As I became better they wanted me on their team.


Barcalona PAY MASSIVE transfer fees for PRO players. Can we stop looking at these 5013c clubs in south orange county like BARCALONA? lol. Your kids are not in Europe. You all pay for kids to play YOUTH SOCCER. Playing for a NON-PROFIT youth club is not an honor. The problem with this generation of parents is you all have no clue what you are talking about but act like you do. You use youre glory days playing basketball in the park as a way of making a point. 99% of you never played soccer but act like you know the sport. The funniest thing on these threads is repsonses like these. "look at barcalona! I played basketball!"


----------



## MacDre

Ellejustus said:


> I watched this guy play at RSM.  He was not that good.  WSU took a chance his Sr year in HS because they saw something and his dad was a good baller.  This is a late bloomer...
> 
> 
> View attachment 6850


Not a late bloomer.  He’s always had the potential.  The apple doesn’t fall far from the tree.  His dad was one of the first professional athletes to make it off of the Island (Bahamas)
Just because you don’t “peak” in HS doesn’t make you a late bloomer.


----------



## Dof3

MakeAPlay said:


> Believe me the mass exodus will happen.  It did years ago when ECNL was created, it happend when GDA was created.  Good players are going to get displaced by better players.  It isn't a bad thing.  As I have said for  the last 10 years there are only about 25-40 elite players per birth year in SoCal and less in many other markets.  All of these self styled "elite" clubs and teams have for the most part got good but not elite players.  Dilution was the biggest problem since the leagues splintered years ago.  There really should only be about 2-3 teams per age group at the top of the pyramid in SoCal but due to geographic restraints you might have to double that number.  Lots of those players that aren't in the top 25-40 are mostly role players anyway.
> 
> The Purge is coming and it will be a good thing for everyone.  If everyone is elite then nobody is.  Reality checks are in the mail and a lot of people are going to like what they get.....


Agree, MAP, and that is primarily - not exclusively - but primarily a product of only a few things: natural athletic ability, personal drive/resilience and, to a lesser degree, coaching.  You can only buy one of those and that one is the only one with ready substitutes.  No kids will make it to a high level of any sport without all of them.  Period.  End of story.  Doesn't matter how much money their parents spend or don't spend.  If your kid doesn't look different on the field as a young kid and almost surely by the time they are 13-14 years old, then, sure, maybe your kid will be the late blooming Michael Jordan or Tom Brady.  But almost all of the time the hoof beats you hear in Texas are horses or cows, not zebras.  Why do people think that journeymen NFL players that most of us have never heard of DESTROYED school records in multiple sports at their high schools?  Players you wouldn't have on your fantasy team are almost surely better athletes than you ever saw growing up.  There are more deaths in the US every year from lightening strikes than there are starting quarterback spots in the NFL.  Elite athletes are different than the rest of us.  And no, there aren't nearly enough of them to make up 100 soccer teams in a given birth year in the entire country, much less 20 in Southern California.  Not even close.  If your kid is not participating in sports for the love of the game, the experience and the intangible life skills they acquire from team sports and competition, then your kid is either one of those 25-40 or they and you are misguided.


----------



## SoccerGuru

I personally think Beach, Legends, Albion and City SC will get into ecnl but further down the road once the mass exodus is done (and of course if they survive the rona) and they will have to rebuild and I think ecnl will use that as their punishment for not "playing ball" the correct way with them. In about 3-5 years we will have that ultra competitive SW ecnl league that everyone is talking about and the teams I just mentioned will be middle of the pack or lower by the time they get in but slowly the talent will begin to spread out again. 



LB Mom 78 said:


> How will the DA clubs left out of ECNL retain top coaches?  I foresee a mass exodus of quality coaches from those clubs.


Players will leave first, then coaches. The ex-DA non ecnl clubs will have nothing to offer and parents will want to get ahead of this and not be left with nowhere to go. It is unfortunate but that is youth soccer in America and the loyal ones end up getting screwed. The system is flawed but you have to play within the rules if you want to win the game. I hope everyone doesn't panic and makes a sound decision that they think is best for their DD not club, not coach, not parent.


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> Uh, no.  All of those players were great youth athletes.  Maybe not the best but still in the top 10% of their respective cohort.
> 
> And FYI, I grew up with Brady and he’s always been a good but slow athlete.


He was not great.  He was good enough to get to Michigan not good enough to start but one year.  MJ and Shaq were not four varsity lettermen in high school.  Great at the youth level starts all four years.  The difference is very good with drive to work into great.


----------



## Ellejustus

Woobie06 said:


> Ummm...Michael Jordan...didn't be get cut from the high school basketball team?  If that is true.  We will find out in the ESPN special.  Undrafted free agents in football that make it, 6th round Tom Brady.  There are later bloomers.  The are always exceptions, and the goal for most of these kids is that this helps them get into a good school.  They don't need to be world class, just pretty good.
> 
> I'm all for not setting unrealistic expectations for you kid and being realistic and grounded in reality.  But people/kids do develop at different rates.  Sometimes the right coach and environment does make a difference.  You see it all the time in to sports when a player has success in a different place from where they started.  I think the Bolt example is a little unfair, just as the Brady and Jordan comparisons are.  Those are outliers.  Maybe some of your Goats are world class, mine certainly is not  As long as she works hard and puts the effort in than I am good as gold.  All you can ask for.


I love this  Great takes and honest.  Most of the "late bloomers" also got passed over for many other reasons.  You don;t know what is inside an athlete's heart and will until they have been battled tested.  What comes from inside is what makes them a goat or not.  Sometimes a coach only looks at the outward appearance.  Rodman was 6 1' in HS and then grew 7 inches I think.  He grew late, not a late bloomer.


----------



## methood

Ellejustus said:


> What causes envy and jealousy?
> *Jealousy* also stems from feelings of inadequacy, though they are usually more conscious than with *envy*. However, whereas *envy* is the desire to possess what someone else has, *jealousy* is the fear of losing what we have. ...((Like our top goats?  No one owns a goat BTW.  I'm sick and tired of hearing how clubs think they developed the goat.  No, the suits did not.  They trained the Goat only.  Goat must do the work and most importantly, have the physical tools to play at the highest goat level))
> 
> View attachment 6849


LOL this guy... what joke. No one is jealous of a Goat, goats eat grass and live in barns. Kids play soccer not goats. Your kid is not a goat. Your kid is a complex human that is more than just a talented soccer player.


----------



## MacDre

Butt-Head said:


> He’s comparing apples to oranges. $10 a month may mean something in Mexico. Here in California one can wipe their ass with that, it’s what a pack of toilet paper costs. It’s not realistic for Cali


Funny.  I have managed to acquire access to fields for free in the bay area.  Nice fields too with lights.  Working on volunteer coaches as we speak.


----------



## SoccerGuru

vegasguy said:


> Also late bloomers in their sports...  Michael Jordan.. Shaquille O'Neil.. Tom Brady... none were stand youth players going into high school.  What they had they some early bloomers do not is drive.  My son might have been considered a late bloomer.  Think of the typical kid every dad coach puts in goal because they look less athletic and may be a little slower when we all.start.are.kids out playing.  That kid is now 6'3" and one of the fastest on his squad.  He can dunk two handed no problem and is having great conversations with schools looking for a keeper.


That is a great point but the only reason you hear about Brady, Jordan and Shaq is because they were late bloomers and that is extremely rare for them to be able to not just catch up with the rest of the pack but to also get to the front. Every situation is different but it is hard to base a belief off an outlier. For every Jordan and Brady there are thousands of kids who were never able to catch up. However, what it does teach kids is that the belief to never give up and keep working will serve them extremely well in sports and whatever they do after if they aren't able to catch up to the pack. I think that is the message you are sending and I fully support that. The personality traits they will gain from always being looked past for "johnny football" will lead him to something great in sports or out.


----------



## dad4

LB Mom 78 said:


> Once the good coaches leave for the ECNL, the good players will follow. This sounds like a death sentence for the DA teams left out of ECNL.


Some top players will change clubs, but only the rich ones and the ones who live close by.

Looking at norcal here.  Oakland has some very good athletes.  Clippers were near the top in state cup youngers for 2011 through 2009.  2011 lost by one to Palo Alto.  2009 lost by 2 to Santa Rosa.  2010 tied MVLA 7-7, and lost in PK.  This is not a weak club.  

What happens to those girls as they get older?  Do they get to keep playing together?   Not at that level.  Santa Rosa and MVLA go to ECNL and refuse to play them in league play.   The top 2 or 3 rich girls try out for Mustangs.  But a low income kid from the flats can’t get to Danville 3 days a week.  So she drops soccer and plays hoops.

Net result?  Mustangs add one good player, and NorCal loses a good team.  The rest of us pay money to fly to games, because we have ruined over half of the good local competition.


----------



## Dof3

MacDre said:


> Many of the youth coaches volunteer.  The Olympic Development Center is funded by the government.
> Childhood obesity is a problem and it’s cheaper to establish a healthy active lifestyle while young than deal with the health problems associated with physical inactivity.  So, the mindset is that an ounce of prevention is better than a pound of cure.


Funded by the government?  Does that government have a special money tree hidden somewhere?  That government is simply marshaling resources from the collective population and spending it on something that otherwise would not exist.  Sort of like an interstate highway system.  How much does that same government spend on volleyball?  Tennis?  Badminton?  That culture prioritizes that sport and thus its government subsidizes that sport for the benefit of its citizenry.  Great.  I'm glad they do.  This culture does not prioritize soccer and thus it falls to the participants to pay for the opportunity.  So thank you for agreeing with me and reiterating my point.


----------



## Butt-Head

methood said:


> Okay All knowing "soccer Dad" have fun living through your kid.
> 
> Barcalona PAY MASSIVE transfer fees for PRO players. Can we stop looking at these 5013c clubs in south orange county like BARCALONA? lol. Your kids are not in Europe. You all pay for kids to play YOUTH SOCCER. Playing for a NON-PROFIT youth club is not an honor. The problem with this generation of parents is you all have no clue what you are talking about but act like you do. You use youre glory days playing basketball in the park as a way of making a point. 99% of you never played soccer but act like you know the sport. The funniest thing on these threads is repsonses like these. "look at barcalona! I played basketball!"


it applies to all sports in general not just soccer.


----------



## dad4

MacDre said:


> Funny.  I have managed to acquire access to fields for free in the bay area.  Nice fields too with lights.  Working on volunteer coaches as we speak.


what age/team do you coach?


----------



## Ellejustus

methood said:


> Okay All knowing "soccer Dad" have fun living through your kid.
> 
> Barcalona PAY MASSIVE transfer fees for PRO players. Can we stop looking at these 5013c clubs in south orange county like BARCALONA? lol. Your kids are not in Europe. You all pay for kids to play YOUTH SOCCER. Playing for a NON-PROFIT youth club is not an honor. The problem with this generation of parents is you all have no clue what you are talking about but act like you do. You use youre glory days playing basketball in the park as a way of making a point. 99% of you never played soccer but act like you know the sport. The funniest thing on these threads is repsonses like these. "look at barcalona! I played basketball!"


Bro, I was so good at hoops but I was only 5 9'.  If I was 6'5, I would have replaced Danny Ainge at BYU and been drafted by the Lakers and not the Celtics.  My dd is going to play in the pro girls soccer league someday.  Someone in my family needs to be a pro so my life can have purpose and accomplishment.  I failed at making the NBA, MLB and the pro surfing circuit.  I made one final pro baseball attempt with a semi pro team out in Upland.  I got a base hit off a former MLB pitcher which was super cool.  Lined one right up the middle.  I was pumped and my dream of MLB came back when I was 18 years old.  I ended up batting .310 in this league.  Some scouts came but no one talked to me.  I walked on at Fullerton JC and coach said I could red shirt at the JC.  No thanks!!!  My dream ended right there.  So I set my sights on having kids and make sure they get developed because if someone would have developed me, I believe I would have been in the NBA like Scottie Brooks.


----------



## Dominic

I found this on www.azsoccertalk.com :

The false sincerity is funny. Two of the three signatures have ties to NCFC who went all in ECNL just before this went down. So ethics, zero; morals, zero; hypocrisy, limitless.

When that's the leadership and that's how they "openly" behave, who would trust these guys ever again.


" .. youth club North Carolina FC announced it would withdraw its top girls’ teams from the DA and move to the rival Elite Clubs National League (ECNL) for the 2020-21 season.

The significance: *Wilson* served on NCFC’s board of directors. *Cindy Parlow Cone*, U.S. Soccer’s interim president following Carlos Cordeiro’s March 12 resignation, is a NCFC youth director. And Steve Malik, who sits on federation’s Board of Directors, is NCFC’s owner and chairman."


----------



## oh canada

MacDre said:


> You make compelling arguments.  But, I have a feeling that your analysis is superficial.  I also think the mindset that you are advocating is part of the reason many get manipulated by slick talking coaches in track suits.
> 
> I think the “late bloomer” and “development” mindset is all part of the hussle.  Unfortunately, parents have let dude in the track suit frame the issues and I’m not sure that we’ve thought critically on the issue.
> 
> On Netflix, look at the I am Bolt documentary. Beginning at aprox.  minute 57.35 and ending at aprox. minute 56.10 Bolt gives his opinion on hard work and late bloomers.  I agree with Bolt and challenge anyone to name a world class late bloomer!
> 
> So, if we can agree the late bloomer theory is bogus, what’s wrong with the Blues approach?  If my kid played club and wasn’t being approached by a club like the Blues I’d be having a talk with my kid letting them know that they don’t have what it takes to play at a higher level.  So is the problem the shady coach in the track suit or the gullible parent that thinks they have a late bloomer that just needs development in the right environment with the right coach?


Books are my preferred learning source vs. Netflix.  And while Bolt is certainly the poster child for Nature over Nurture, the Late Bloomer theory is certainly alive and well.  Many studies and books out there, here's a good one: 






						Late Bloomers: The Power of Patience in a World Obsessed with Early Achievement: Karlgaard, Rich: 9781524759759: Amazon.com: Books
					

Late Bloomers: The Power of Patience in a World Obsessed with Early Achievement [Karlgaard, Rich] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Late Bloomers: The Power of Patience in a World Obsessed with Early Achievement



					www.amazon.com
				




And if you want a few names--off the top of my head-- read the stories of Kurt Warner, Didier Drogba, and NBA's Anthony Davis.  

Your last paragraph raises other issues that misinterpret my point about the dilemma of clubs recruiting vs. developing, into some sort of personal reflection on child rearing.  To that I will only say that my kids have been taught to never measure their self worth by what others say or do.


----------



## Ellejustus

MacDre said:


> Not a late bloomer.  He’s always had the potential.  The apple doesn’t fall far from the tree.  His dad was one of the first professional athletes to make it off of the Island (Bahamas)
> Just because you don’t “peak” in HS doesn’t make you a late bloomer.


I watched him live bro.  His dad would have a hard time making today's NBA just like Klay would not have made the NBA in the late 70s.  He got real good in college and UCLA has egg on its face for not seeing what you saw   Great family and MT is funny and I like his takes


----------



## MacDre

Woobie06 said:


> Ummm...Michael Jordan...didn't be get cut from the high school basketball team?  If that is true.  We will find out in the ESPN special.  Undrafted free agents in football that make it, 6th round Tom Brady.  There are later bloomers.  The are always exceptions, and the goal for most of these kids is that this helps them get into a good school.  They don't need to be world class, just pretty good.
> 
> I'm all for not setting unrealistic expectations for you kid and being realistic and grounded in reality.  But people/kids do develop at different rates.  Sometimes the right coach and environment does make a difference.  You see it all the time in to sports when a player has success in a different place from where they started.  I think the Bolt example is a little unfair, just as the Brady and Jordan comparisons are.  Those are outliers.  Maybe some of your Goats are world class, mine certainly is not  As long as she works hard and puts the effort in than I am good as gold.  All you can ask for.


I agree but disagree.  Just because an athlete doesn’t peak in HS doesn’t make them a late bloomer.  Jordan has always been a great athlete with an insane work ethic.  But just because you’re a great athlete doesn’t mean every coach is gonna like you or that you will make every team.
Tom Brady was identified young.  He was the star quarterback at Serra HS that got a full ride to U of M!  My best friend J’Juan Cherry was picked up in the supplemental draft by the Pats around the same time as Brady.  Plus we all knew Brady from HS.  Jarod Cherry received 3 super bowl rings with Brady.  So, I’m personally familiar with Brady and he was not a late bloomer.  Sure, he had ups and downs and didn’t “peak” until the NFL but he wasn’t a late bloomer.


----------



## SouthBayFutbol

MakeAPlay said:


> Believe me the mass exodus will happen.  It did years ago when ECNL was created, it happend when GDA was created.  Good players are going to get displaced by better players.  It isn't a bad thing.  As I have said for  the last 10 years there are only about 25-40 elite players per birth year in SoCal and less in many other markets.  All of these self styled "elite" clubs and teams have for the most part got good but not elite players.  Dilution was the biggest problem since the leagues splintered years ago.  There really should only be about 2-3 teams per age group at the top of the pyramid in SoCal but due to geographic restraints you might have to double that number.  Lots of those players that aren't in the top 25-40 are mostly role players anyway.
> 
> The Purge is coming and it will be a good thing for everyone.  If everyone is elite then nobody is.  Reality checks are in the mail and a lot of people are going to like what they get.....


I do not disagree with the number of truly elite players (aka Unicorns) at these age groups. But if you only include them to make up 2 or 3 teams who do they play for 10 months?

I thought the US ID Pool (or whatever US Soccer pulls out of their behind will call it) was for those types of players but they have to play year round against solid competition.

You know better than I that girls college soccer is made up of all levels of players, from unicorns to kick-ballers. There are only maybe a half dozen colleges that can boast a starting line-up of unicorns, that leaves a lot of spots open to some really great players that are just short of World Class. And not just the D1 sports powerhouse Colleges but some great academic schools that give opportunities to girls that play at a high level.

The teams that I listed, as currently made up and across all the ECNL age groups, would undoubtedly be competitive each and every weekend with College Coaches extremely happy with the product. And for the Unicorns they can get together every quarter for an extended period of time to test their progress against each other.


----------



## DPLLove

MakeAPlay said:


> To be honest with you the best situation is the purge that is going to happen over the next 12 months.  Instead of US Soccer jumping in and picking winners a losers we will go back to simple Darwinism.  The clubs that can put out the product that the customers want will survive.  The many posers out there that have been selling snake oil are going to wither when the customers leave.  I go way back before the formation of the ECNL and they filled a niche that was underserved before.  It was formed initially by about 46 or so clubs that all had national championships and reputations for developing college and national team players.  Top teams will never pass on a top tier player (unless the parents are train wrecks).  The truth is with all of the "elite" teams the true product is much more diluted than it was several years ago when their was one top national league.  What is actually going to happen is all of the middle tier and lower tier players who are on "elite" teams now are going to have to move to teams that are appropriate to their actual skill level.  Honestly this isn't a bad thing.  The top players will actulally get better overall competition and the players that really weren't top level will be able to compete against players that are more in their range which should help them improve their game.
> 
> This is going to be a good thing once the initial shock wears off.  Good luck to everyone with a player going through this right now and for those whose players just aged out good luck to them at the next level.


So what you are saying is that there is ONLY  14x18 players in ALL of Southern California that deserve a spot on an ECNL team to be recruited and showcased by all the D1 programs all over the USA! That amounts to 252 so called high level players from the San Diego border to Santa Barabara all the way east to the New Mexico/ Wyoming (The SW current ECNL region) I say BS. I say at best there are 50-80 TOP players in each age group that are truly the best of the best. Theses are the players that go onto National Team pools, these are the players that make All American and All Region in Top Leagues like PAC 12 and SEC. Then there is the next level of player and they can be found all over the SW, and the number of players for that next level of talent has always been up for debate since club soccer started. If you have convinced yourself that a low level D1 WAC player is a more talented than a high level D3 UAA player you need to watch streaming games from these leagues. There are many many more deserving players than 252 girls from the SW that deserve a chance to be exposed. All DA did was open up opportunity here for that next level of talented players to be showcased and find a home to play in College. All DA did was to prove the best of this next level was exposed and had a chance to be seen. All DA did was to knock ECNL off it’s high horse and create a less political environment here in the SW, do I believe that every DA 02/01 kid was recruited? No I do not. Do you believe Every 02/01 ECNL player was recruited to play in college? I doubt it. I’ve been on the club soccer scene here in Southern California for over 15 years. I will tell you long before DA the National League circuit worked quite well for clubs like Beach, Legends, City SC and much to your disappointment Albion. Beach and Legends and top National League trams were able to place  players in top D1 programs all over the country. Do I think that ECNL is missing the mark in NOT picking up the better DA clubs right now to avoid a competitive league in the future, absolutely they are missing the mark. Yes some players will leave some of the non ECNL clubs this fall, but some will stay. Some will believe that the style of play and the Coaching at some of next years NON  ECNL clubs will get them where they want to be. If ECNL continues to play politics and games, I assure you there will be another Competitive League in the Southwest. It might not be next year, but it will happen. It will continue to dilute the talent pool. But it will also give this region the exposure it truly deserves. There are a hell of a lot more talented players in all of The SW than 252 players that deserve a shot at exposure, to ultimately find a home to finish their 4 year soccer careers in a 4 year program where they will succeed.


----------



## wc_baller

dad4 said:


> What happens to those girls as they get older?  Do they get to keep playing together?   Not at that level.  Santa Rosa and MVLA go to ECNL and refuse to play them in league play.


That's not true whatsoever. Just about every single ECNL team plays in Norcal Premier as a supplement to ECNL, and many play up one year against older competition. The top local league in NorCal is the Champions League, and ECNL teams are tops in almost every age group. Check the results from last fall for yourself.






						Event Information
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## sdb

Define elite player.  Is that one of 50 players in the USWNT pool? The 198 players rostered on NWSL rosters plus other players playing professionally abroad? The 9,500 D1 players (36 of which get drafted into the NWSL every year)? If it's only 40 in all of SoCal, then ECNL having 8-10 teams in SoCal is no more of an elite league than any other league. The ECNL clubs are playing the same game as any other league, taking $3000-$3500 per player from a bunch of parents and selling them "elite-ness." It's also not solving the local vs. travel issue any more than GDA did. Adding the 6 top GDA clubs in SoCal and cutting the bottom 6 from ECNL is a better solution than present any way you look at it.


----------



## Dominic

Beavis and Ellejustus your off topic B-Ball posts will be deleted. Please go to off topic and start a thread there.


----------



## VegasParent

vegasguy said:


> Also late bloomers in their sports...  Michael Jordan.. Shaquille O'Neil.. Tom Brady... none were stand youth players going into high school.  What they had they some early bloomers do not is drive.  My son might have been considered a late bloomer.  Think of the typical kid every dad coach puts in goal because they look less athletic and may be a little slower when we all.start.are.kids out playing.  That kid is now 6'3" and one of the fastest on his squad.  He can dunk two handed no problem and is having great conversations with schools looking for a keeper.


Damn, he's 6'3" now? I remember when he used to run around and play with the kids on your u8 girls team and he was not much taller than them and he was a couple of years older. Is he close to making a decision on where he wants to commit?


----------



## MacDre

vegasguy said:


> He was not great.  He was good enough to get to Michigan not good enough to start but one year.  MJ and Shaq were not four varsity lettermen in high school.  Great at the youth level starts all four years.  The difference is very good with drive to work into great.


Who cares?  You make arbitrary points that have little to no significance.  Again, these athletes didn’t “peak” in HS or college but they aren’t late bloomers.
I believe all kids should have an opportunity to play the sports they love at an appropriate level.  I just find it sad that many parents are given false hope under the late bloomer theory.
As a kid, I would wanted to be a professional football player.  ALL of my friends were successful because they had the genes to play football.  I failed because I was too skinny.


----------



## Sandypk

EOTL said:


> You agreed that Blues emphasizes recruiting over development, and that is an inaccurate trope.
> 
> Of course they sell their services to those in the market. They are a business. They are “recruiting” just like Mercedes is recruiting when it advertises in tv. They’re doing exactly what they should be doing when they aren’t spending most of their time developing players.


Recruitment Cards just before GDA formed. 
Not just advertising.


----------



## dad4

wc_baller said:


> That's not true whatsoever. Just about every single ECNL team plays in Norcal Premier as a supplement to ECNL, and many play up one year against older competition. The top local league in NorCal is the Champions League, and ECNL teams are tops in almost every age group. Check the results from last fall for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Event Information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> events.gotsport.com


That’s fair. I always think of NPL as the thing clubs do to give some playing time to the bottom half of the roster, but I’m wrong and you are right.  They do play and it certainly does offer good competition for everyone.  (and they bring the top half whenever it matters.)


----------



## MacDre

Dof3 said:


> Funded by the government?  Does that government have a special money tree hidden somewhere?  That government is simply marshaling resources from the collective population and spending it on something that otherwise would not exist.  Sort of like an interstate highway system.  How much does that same government spend on volleyball?  Tennis?  Badminton?  That culture prioritizes that sport and thus its government subsidizes that sport for the benefit of its citizenry.  Great.  I'm glad they do.  This culture does not prioritize soccer and thus it falls to the participants to pay for the opportunity.  So thank you for agreeing with me and reiterating my point.


The Olympic Development Center trains in all olympic sports.  I think the funding comes from the international relations/diplomacy bucket as well as initiatives to prevent childhood obesity.
Your sounding like the stereotypical ethnocentric American!


----------



## Ellejustus

Dominic said:


> Beavis and Ellejustus your off topic B-Ball posts will be deleted. Please go to off topic and start a thread there.


Sorry, I was bored.  No more I promise.


----------



## VegasParent

Soccerfan2 said:


> I can say that in our small club, the 3 coaches that coached DA are all integral to the club operation and will not be going anywhere. Most of the DA girls in the club were there well before DA and only played DA because that’s what came to their club. There are a few that came over because they were attracted by DA, but not many, and those might look to leave. Also some of the top DA players from the club want to continue playing at the highest available and now have a tough choice to make. It’s an especially difficult decision for players on my DD’s team because the team is very strong (stronger than the nearby ECNL competition).


This is the same situation with my kids team. We added 2 players this past season after we got DA and the team will stay together with the coaches. As for the rest of the club, a few may look to leave but we don't have the options available in Vegas like SoCal.


----------



## Ellejustus

*U.S. Soccer CEO Will Wilson confirms significant cost-cutting measures at federation*
In a letter to U.S. Soccer members on Thursday, new CEO *Will Wilson* confirmed reports of significant layoffs and furloughs as part of cost-cutting measures as well as the scaling back of the national youth team program.

"Like most businesses across the country, U.S. Soccer has not been immune to the unanticipated and harsh economic impact of the COVID-19 global pandemic," Wilson wrote. "Upon officially joining the organization just over two weeks ago, it became quickly apparent that the status quo was not sustainable for the economic viability of the federation. After extensive discussion, we concluded that we needed to act quickly and decisively in order to not put the federation in financial peril in the coming years."

The first public announcement of cuts came Wednesday evening with the decision to close the Development Academy, first launched as a national boys program in 2007.

Earlier on Wednesday, Soccer America reported that U.S. Soccer fired key executives *Brian Remedi* and *Tonya Wallach*, according to sources. In his letter, Wilson referred to a process of cuts that "also includes a few organizational changes I have made upon coming into my role" without referring specifically to these firings.

ESPN reported that the final number of layoffs and furloughs was "at around 45." Soccer America was told that the layoffs and furloughs -- the latter for those who would return when the programming they worked on resumed -- consisted of both full-time employees -- at least one with 20-plus years at the federation -- and those in the federation's "associates" program -- full-time, paid jobs that last 5-6 months and are started in alignment with programming cycles.


----------



## MacDre

dad4 said:


> what age/team do you coach?


I don’t coach anything currently.  I’m just a wealthy dad that grew up dirt poor that’s hell bent on ensuring All kids from my background have someone to advocate for them.


----------



## sdklutz

sdb said:


> Define elite player.  Is that one of 50 players in the USWNT pool? The 198 players rostered on NWSL rosters plus other players playing professionally abroad? The 9,500 D1 players (36 of which get drafted into the NWSL every year)? If it's only 40 in all of SoCal, then ECNL having 8-10 teams in SoCal is no more of an elite league than any other league. The ECNL clubs are playing the same game as any other league, taking $3000-$3500 per player from a bunch of parents and selling them "elite-ness." It's also not solving the local vs. travel issue any more than GDA did. Adding the 6 top GDA clubs in SoCal and cutting the bottom 6 from ECNL is a better solution than present any way you look at it.


Top 6 and bottom 6 makes senses but take geography and loyalty into the equation as well. In SD seems like City would have a strong reason to replace Sharks but is that fair?  Hopefully ECNL Regional will be an open league or at least have a play in option.  Then implement relegation and this is all solved.


----------



## ballance

MacDre said:


> I don’t coach anything currently.  I’m just a wealthy dad that grew up dirt poor that’s hell bent on ensuring All kids from my background have someone to advocate for them.


One of the best ways you can do that is to sponsor / build a place for pickup soccer in your neighborhood.


----------



## Ellejustus

VegasParent said:


> This is the same situation with my kids team. We added 2 players this past season after we got DA and the team will stay together with the coaches. As for the rest of the club, a few may look to leave but we don't have the options available in Vegas like SoCal.


All the older teams at most clubs have good coaches.  No reason to leave.  We will all be playing together soon.  I think ECNL needs to be more forgiving and I bet they will.  No winners in all this horror film and the big losers in all this are the girls again.  Regarding Unicorns, Maps is right.  Not that many. Again, you need to also add 4.2 and higher GPA to be a Unicorn.  Not a lot of girls like that in Socal.  Maps kid was 4.7 and saw some camps I believe.  All CIF OC when everyone was playing.  I have a friend whose dd is like Maps school wise, 4.6 GPA and I think over 1500 on SAT and a good soccer player.  However, not world class YNT stud or ODP or a sniff at a camp. Full ride to great power five conference school.  Bottom feeder in the conference but has potential and they love a few Socal girls on their roster. Full ride, amazingly awesome for my friend and his dd.  First one in the family to go to college.  50% school, 25% financial aid ((no loans)) 25% soccer.  There you go.  My dd at that school would probably get 25%- 50% for soccer but zero for her 3.6.  However, financial aid will be there and a few other things we have access too.  I have never been looking for a league. Always about the coach.  Always!!!!  Sometimes the coach is the read deal and sometimes their not.  One can;t find that out until they join a team.  That's when you find out the truth


----------



## Surf Zombie

I’m semi-surprised the ECNL hasn’t announced any new additions on the girls side since Surf & RSC on Wednesday. We know there are more coming, but the slow roll I was not expecting.


----------



## futboldad1

Surf Zombie said:


> I’m semi-surprised the ECNL hasn’t announced any new additions on the girls side since Surf & RSC on Wednesday. We know there are more coming, but the slow roll I was not expecting.


Who is “we”.......Wanna place a bet on there being “more coming....”


----------



## EOTL

Sandypk said:


> Recruitment Cards just before GDA formed. View attachment 6851
> Not just advertising.


You call advertising “recruiting”, but it is just advertising. Effective too.

The only people who whine about soccer “recruiting” are the parents whose kids weren’t good enough and the clubs that weren’t good enough. It is a blessing that kids with potential can go where it can best be realized.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> There really should only be about 2-3 teams per age group at the top of the pyramid in SoCal but due to geographic restraints you might have to double that number.  Lots of those players that aren't in the top 25-40 are mostly role players anyway.


If that is true, how does a country like Iceland with a population of 364,134 build a team that is competitive at the World Cup? Are you saying most of them are just role players? Southern California has a population that dwarfs many countries that produce many more players per capita than we do that are capable of playing on the world stage. The reason we don't is culture. Soccer is just not popular enough. I could care less about who wins a national championship at the youth level and who gets into college beyond the fact that those are filters that show the best of the players that are currently available. The fact that most of those players come from families that can afford the current pay to play system are symptoms of the problem. It comes down to statistics. We have plenty of people, resources and great weather, but the current system leaves many players out and does not do enough to make soccer more popular.

Like it or not, US Soccer is the governing body for youth soccer in the US. The US Soccer Federation Mission Statement is:
"As the governing body of soccer in all its forms in the United States, U.S. Soccer has played an integral part in charting the course for the sport in the USA for more than 100 years. In that time, the Federation’s mission statement has been clear and simple: to make soccer, in all its forms, the preeminent sport in the United States and to continue the development of soccer at all recreational and competitive levels."

 I argue that setting up an expensive, closed "Elite" league runs counter to that mission statement and the lack of growth of youth soccer over the past few years seems to support that. Now if ECNL were to set up a system that would allow teams from clubs not in the closed league to compete, it might help fix that. I still believe that the old system of tiered leagues before ECNL and DA was a superior system for the long term growth of soccer in the United States.

I am not arguing that current players in the system are at any way at fault. We all have to navigate the world as it is as our children grow up. ECNL won the battle with DA only because they were only a little smarter than the dumb asses running US Soccer. Remember they almost lost that battle when GDA was formed.


----------



## Ellejustus

Sandypk said:


> Recruitment Cards just before GDA formed. View attachment 6851
> Not just advertising.


Wow!!!  That is a sick photo bro.  Seriously???  Listen, when JH got the GDA, who made the calls to the top goats?  Who called me to come back?   Look at who Legends had before GDA and look at who they have today because of the GDA.  Hypocrites!!!!  Their was a full court press for the top top players back then because some clubs got GDA and they let all the parents know they got it too.  This whole youth soccer stinks to high heaven. Going back to ECNL is not that great and Beach, Legends and others need to chill so we can fix this.  I believe 100% the top teams need to be together in SoCal.  PPA group is the only group that can make that happen. I don;t see that happen because everyone wants something different for their kid and their club.  So much division.....


----------



## Surf Zombie

futboldad1 said:


> Who is “we”.......Wanna place a bet on there being “more coming....”


Sure, and I’m not talking about in So Cal so we are clear.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Surf Zombie said:


> Sure, and I’m not talking about in So Cal so we are clear.


They claim to be “FULL” in ECNL, but I am sure there is room for Tophat and FC Dallas.  
Those Clubs can’t be seriously considering this new  league being talked about.....can they?


----------



## futboldad1

Surf Zombie said:


> Sure, and I’m not talking about in So Cal so we are clear.


It is the Socal soccer forum so obviously I’m not taking about other states unless specifically stated.......but I will make it the entire SW......


----------



## MakeAPlay

DPLLove said:


> So what you are saying is that there is ONLY  14x18 players in ALL of Southern California that deserve a spot on an ECNL team to be recruited and showcased by all the D1 programs all over the USA! That amounts to 252 so called high level players from the San Diego border to Santa Barabara all the way east to the New Mexico/ Wyoming (The SW current ECNL region) I say BS. I say at best there are 50-80 TOP players in each age group that are truly the best of the best. Theses are the players that go onto National Team pools, these are the players that make All American and All Region in Top Leagues like PAC 12 and SEC. Then there is the next level of player and they can be found all over the SW, and the number of players for that next level of talent has always been up for debate since club soccer started. If you have convinced yourself that a low level D1 WAC player is a more talented than a high level D3 UAA player you need to watch streaming games from these leagues. There are many many more deserving players than 252 girls from the SW that deserve a chance to be exposed. All DA did was open up opportunity here for that next level of talented players to be showcased and find a home to play in College. All DA did was to prove the best of this next level was exposed and had a chance to be seen. All DA did was to knock ECNL off it’s high horse and create a less political environment here in the SW, do I believe that every DA 02/01 kid was recruited? No I do not. Do you believe Every 02/01 ECNL player was recruited to play in college? I doubt it. I’ve been on the club soccer scene here in Southern California for over 15 years. I will tell you long before DA the National League circuit worked quite well for clubs like Beach, Legends, City SC and much to your disappointment Albion. Beach and Legends and top National League trams were able to place  players in top D1 programs all over the country. Do I think that ECNL is missing the mark in NOT picking up the better DA clubs right now to avoid a competitive league in the future, absolutely they are missing the mark. Yes some players will leave some of the non ECNL clubs this fall, but some will stay. Some will believe that the style of play and the Coaching at some of next years NON  ECNL clubs will get them where they want to be. If ECNL continues to play politics and games, I assure you there will be another Competitive League in the Southwest. It might not be next year, but it will happen. It will continue to dilute the talent pool. But it will also give this region the exposure it truly deserves. There are a hell of a lot more talented players in all of The SW than 252 players that deserve a shot at exposure, to ultimately find a home to finish their 4 year soccer careers in a 4 year program where they will succeed.



You are barking up the wrong tree with me.  I have stated since my player was a U10 player (she is now a pro and has started and played every minute of two college cups) that there are only about 25-40 players per age group IN ALL OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA that are elite.  I have also repeatedly said that there is a college program for any good player who wants to continue playing.  This is because THERE ARE NOT ENOUGH REALLY ELITE PLAYERS TO POPULATE OVER 320 D1 WOMEN'S SOCCER PROGRAMS.  That does not mean that they are all created equal.  Every year the College Blue Bloods (Stanford, North Carolina, UCLA, Penn State, Florida State, Virginia) get most of the cream of the elite players.  Some of them scatter to other places (USC, Santa Clara and so on).  I have never even seen a WAC team that looked decent to be honest with you and I only saw 4 teams that played a consistent possession game of soccer and they are all blue bloods.

I believe that all of the players that are decent and want to play college soccer can achieve that goal.


----------



## Surf Zombie

futboldad1 said:


> It is the Socal soccer forum so obviously I’m not taking about other states unless specifically stated.......but I will make it the entire SW......


Reading comprehension. No where in my post did I say in So Cal or the SE conference. I said the ECNL, which I’m pretty sure is a nation wide league.  And in case you have not noticed in the 60 pages of this thread, there is a lot of talk about Top Hat, FCD, etc.


----------



## MakeAPlay

sdb said:


> Define elite player.  Is that one of 50 players in the USWNT pool? The 198 players rostered on NWSL rosters plus other players playing professionally abroad? The 9,500 D1 players (36 of which get drafted into the NWSL every year)? If it's only 40 in all of SoCal, then ECNL having 8-10 teams in SoCal is no more of an elite league than any other league. The ECNL clubs are playing the same game as any other league, taking $3000-$3500 per player from a bunch of parents and selling them "elite-ness." It's also not solving the local vs. travel issue any more than GDA did. Adding the 6 top GDA clubs in SoCal and cutting the bottom 6 from ECNL is a better solution than present any way you look at it.


Do you really need a definition of elite?  Most of us know it when we see it but we have our rose colored glasses on and don't recognize that most of the players in any of the alphanumeric leagues, and in college soccer are decent to good, but not elite.  My kid played at one of the top D! soccer schools in the country yet for the most part only 16-18 players on their roster played any significant minutes.  And these are great players!  Stanford and UCLA have YNT players that don't get into games!  It may be tough to hear it but there are very few elite players.


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Do you really need a definition of elite?  Most of us know it when we see it but we have our rose colored glasses on and don't recognize that most of the players in any of the alphanumeric leagues, and in college soccer are decent to good, but not elite.  My kid played at one of the top D! soccer schools in the country yet for the most part only 16-18 players on their roster played any significant minutes.  And these are great players!  Stanford and UCLA have YNT players that don't get into games!  It may be tough to hear it but there are very few elite players.


That's what I love about the college game and what I'm looking forward to away from club soccer.  Cream has no choice but to rise because the coach doesn't give a rats ass about anything other than winning.  His/her job depends on it. Parental politics and rose colored glasses don't factor into the equation.  Either you produce or your ass dosen't sniff the field.  As you say MAP, pretty easy to see who is elite.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

SoccerGeek said:


> Its going to get interesting. DA teams going to move over to encl. On paper they should clearly dominate.


Do you guys in SoCal really see that as being the case?  Has DA been around long enough to rise to the top?  I don't see that at all in NorCal.  Sans a couple of players on each DA team, everyone else is very average.  Up here... it's whatever kid wa


MacDre said:


> My kid has never played club and was developed in TJ.  I have never paid more than $10.00 per month in fees.
> TJ also has an Olympic development center to train kids at low to no cost in all sports.  My kid has also gone to tournaments throughout Mexico and the flights are often sponsored by Volaris.
> I hate the fact that youth sports have been monitized!


So if your kid never played club, what was the level of competition and what made you decide she should be sent to Tijuana to develop?  And just so I know, what made you pick Tijuana of all places?  Known more for Senior Frog's and donkey shows than soccer.  Why TJ?


----------



## dad4

[


MakeAPlay said:


> You are barking up the wrong tree with me.  I have stated since my player was a U10 player (she is now a pro and has started and played every minute of two college cups) that there are only about 25-40 players per age group IN ALL OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA that are elite.  I have also repeatedly said that there is a college program for any good player who wants to continue playing.  This is because THERE ARE NOT ENOUGH REALLY ELITE PLAYERS TO POPULATE OVER 320 D1 WOMEN'S SOCCER PROGRAMS.  That does not mean that they are all created equal.  Every year the College Blue Bloods (Stanford, North Carolina, UCLA, Penn State, Florida State, Virginia) get most of the cream of the elite players.  Some of them scatter to other places (USC, Santa Clara and so on).  I have never even seen a WAC team that looked decent to be honest with you and I only saw 4 teams that played a consistent possession game of soccer and they are all blue bloods.
> 
> I believe that all of the players that are decent and want to play college soccer can achieve that goal.


If you want to focus on the top 25-40 kids per age groups in socal, no league structure will work.  That is two teams per age group, even for socal.  Probably only 10 teams in the whole country, because only 200 girls per year are that good.

How do you even get them together for a mid week practice?  The north OC left back and the goalie from Imperial Valley drive 2 hours each and meet in Oceanside?   Sounds bad, but imagine the logistics for the midwest region.  Everyone drives 8 hours and meets in Iowa?

If you really want to help the top 200 kids in the country, you are asking for regional all star teams that only get together on weekends or in small multi-age groups.   It’s the sort of thing that MLS and USSF should be working on.  But it isn’t quite the same as a league.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> If that is true, how does a country like Iceland with a population of 364,134 build a team that is competitive at the World Cup? Are you saying most of them are just role players? Southern California has a population that dwarfs many countries that produce many more players per capita than we do that are capable of playing on the world stage. The reason we don't is culture. Soccer is just not popular enough. I could care less about who wins a national championship at the youth level and who gets into college beyond the fact that those are filters that show the best of the players that are currently available. The fact that most of those players come from families that can afford the current pay to play system are symptoms of the problem. It comes down to statistics. We have plenty of people, resources and great weather, but the current system leaves many players out and does not do enough to make soccer more popular.
> 
> Like it or not, US Soccer is the governing body for youth soccer in the US. The US Soccer Federation Mission Statement is:
> "As the governing body of soccer in all its forms in the United States, U.S. Soccer has played an integral part in charting the course for the sport in the USA for more than 100 years. In that time, the Federation’s mission statement has been clear and simple: to make soccer, in all its forms, the preeminent sport in the United States and to continue the development of soccer at all recreational and competitive levels."
> 
> I argue that setting up an expensive, closed "Elite" league runs counter to that mission statement and the lack of growth of youth soccer over the past few years seems to support that. Now if ECNL were to set up a system that would allow teams from clubs not in the closed league to compete, it might help fix that. I still believe that the old system of tiered leagues before ECNL and DA was a superior system for the long term growth of soccer in the United States.
> 
> I am not arguing that current players in the system are at any way at fault. We all have to navigate the world as it is as our children grow up. ECNL won the battle with DA only because they were only a little smarter than the dumb asses running US Soccer. Remember they almost lost that battle when GDA was formed.



Wow lots to unpack so I will give it a shot.

First, are you saying that Iceland is successful because I don't see it?  They have only ever qualified for one Men's World Cup and they went out in the group stage.  That would be bad even by USMNT standards.  Regarding culture, that is true we are a country that loves football, basketball and baseball first and foremost.  Soccer falls somewhere below hockey, MMA and WWE unfortunately.  Until you change that the participation numbers aren't going to matter because the best athletes on the boys side won't be playing soccer past the age of 13.  When it comes to the cost I don't have a solution for you.  I grew up one of 7 children of a marine and an RN who was somehow able to go to college, graduate and afford to put my kid in an environment that would suitably develop her talent.  It made sense for us to spend $31k on youth soccer from age 9-18.  It might not make sense for others but that is okay they can play rec or local and if they are good enough they can convince a good club team to scholarship them.  Every kid that my team played on in the ECNL had at least one scholarship player.  Heck I even paid the travel costs for that player for multiple out of state showcases.  If a player is a baller they will find a way.

Second regarding closed leagues.  I hope that you realize that every professional, college and high school league in the US is closed.  Oregon didn't get relegated out of the PAC 12 and last I checked the Cinncinati Bengals didn't get relegated out of the NFL for finishing with the worst record.

Save the outrage.  Even with this consolidation everything is still too diluted to really maximize the benefit to the 25-40 per birth year.  What really should happen is that each club only has one team U14-18 in each of the ECNL clubs where you combine the elite players across age groups into one team.  This more accurately mirrors the college and professional dynamic.  All of the other players grom bad to really good can play in a local league with relegation and all that jazz.  In that league the parents can care about the standings and root for winning at all costs.  The Elite league can focus on meaningful games and developing world class players (wasn't that the goal of the GDA?).

Good luck to you and your player this college season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

dad4 said:


> [
> 
> If you want to focus on the top 25-40 kids per age groups in socal, no league structure will work.  That is two teams per age group, even for socal.  Probably only 10 teams in the whole country, because only 200 girls per year are that good.
> 
> How do you even get them together for a mid week practice?  The north OC left back and the goalie from Imperial Valley drive 2 hours each and meet in Oceanside?   Sounds bad, but imagine the logistics for the midwest region.  Everyone drives 8 hours and meets in Iowa?
> 
> If you really want to help the top 200 kids in the country, you are asking for regional all star teams that only get together on weekends or in small multi-age groups.   It’s the sort of thing that MLS and USSF should be working on.  But it isn’t quite the same as a league.



Now you are getting my drift.  My daughter's U18 Surf ECNL team had players from San Diego, Orange, LA and Riverside county on that one team!  My daughter's U17 Strikers team had players from a similarly wide range.  My daughter's college teams had players from all over the world.  As you move up in levels it should be expected that you have to travel more.  That is why few have the dedication to make it to the top even if they have the talent.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> That's what I love about the college game and what I'm looking forward to away from club soccer.  Cream has no choice but to rise because the coach doesn't give a rats ass about anything other than winning.  His/her job depends on it. Parental politics and rose colored glasses don't factor into the equation.  Either you produce or your ass dosen't sniff the field.  As you say MAP, pretty easy to see who is elite.


And the college game does most of the developing of our female players because the economics of it professionally are quite different than on the men's side.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

vegasguy said:


> He was not great.  He was good enough to get to Michigan not good enough to start but one year.  MJ and Shaq were not four varsity lettermen in high school.  Great at the youth level starts all four years.  The difference is very good with drive to work into great.


Wasn't Brady drafted by MLB as a catcher out of high school?  And back then, was Michigan not an elite football program?


----------



## MacDre

ballance said:


> One of the best ways you can do that is to sponsor / build a place for pickup soccer in your neighborhood.


Yep.  I’m working on a after school program.  I think I have the best potential situation in all of the USA.  I stay in a small unincorporated city with the most diverse student population in the USA.  25% Asian, 25% Latino, 25% White, and 25% Black.  80% of the kids qualify for free lunch and 20% of the kids come from affluent families.  There’s 1 small elementary, middle, and high school in my town.  
My goal is to turn this little city into a soccer town.


----------



## sdb

MakeAPlay said:


> Do you really need a definition of elite?  Most of us know it when we see it but we have our rose colored glasses on and don't recognize that most of the players in any of the alphanumeric leagues, and in college soccer are decent to good, but not elite.  My kid played at one of the top D! soccer schools in the country yet for the most part only 16-18 players on their roster played any significant minutes.  And these are great players!  Stanford and UCLA have YNT players that don't get into games!  It may be tough to hear it but there are very few elite players.


I don't need a definition. My point being the same point above @dad4 makes, that no league can be built based only the elite. So people need to stop thinking or promoting that ECNL is truly elite and not a pay to play league just like every other league.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MacDre said:


> Yep.  I’m working on a after school program.  I think I have the best potential situation in all of the USA.  I stay in a small unincorporated city with the most diverse student population in the USA.  25% Asian, 25% Latino, 25% White, and 25% Black.  80% of the kids qualify for free lunch and 20% of the kids come from affluent families.  There’s 1 small elementary, middle, and high school in my town.
> My goal is to turn this little city into a soccer town.


I live in a town where most of the black people are related to my wife.  Damn good schools though.  My goal is to spend the winter and spring months in St. Lucia and the rest here in San Diego.  I digress though.  Soccer is simple we just complicate it.

Good luck to you and your player and I hope that you reach your goal.


----------



## MakeAPlay

sdb said:


> I don't need a definition. My point being the same point above @dad4 makes, that no league can be built based only the elite. So people need to stop thinking or promoting that ECNL is truly elite and not a pay to play league just like every other league.


I think that you are misunderstanding me.  I never said that ECNL was anything other than a platform.  What makes a league elite is the players playing in it and unfortunately their aren't enough elite players nationally to fill out the 26 "elite" SoCal teams today let alone an entire league.  If you ask me the top team in any club should not have age restrictions and should simply have the elite players from U14-U18 train and play together.


----------



## Sandypk

EOTL said:


> It is a blessing that kids with potential can go where it can best be realized.


I agree with this statement.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Outlaw said:


> Wasn't Brady drafted by MLB as a catcher out of high school?  And back then, was Michigan not an elite football program?


it was an elite program and still is.  When I played against Tom Brady's Michigan team he was the 4th string quarterback and their star player was a guy name Charles Woodson....


----------



## dad4

MakeAPlay said:


> Even with this consolidation everything is still too diluted to really maximize the benefit to the 25-40 per birth year.


Is that the goal?

Might be your goal.  If so, I hope they get going with those multi-age all star teams.

My goal is some good local games for my little one, and maybe buy tickets to watch MAP’s daughter if she ever plays at Avaya.  

cheers!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

MakeAPlay said:


> it was an elite program and still is.  When I played against Tom Brady's Michigan team he was the 4th string quarterback and their star player was a guy name Charles Woodson....


So with your football background, would you say Brady was/is more of a "system" product in the NFL or just needed more time to develop?  Both?


----------



## EOTL

outside! said:


> If that is true, how does a country like Iceland with a population of 364,134 build a team that is competitive at the World Cup? Are you saying most of them are just role players? Southern California has a population that dwarfs many countries that produce many more players per capita than we do that are capable of playing on the world stage. The reason we don't is culture. Soccer is just not popular enough. I could care less about who wins a national championship at the youth level and who gets into college beyond the fact that those are filters that show the best of the players that are currently available. The fact that most of those players come from families that can afford the current pay to play system are symptoms of the problem. It comes down to statistics. We have plenty of people, resources and great weather, but the current system leaves many players out and does not do enough to make soccer more popular.
> 
> Like it or not, US Soccer is the governing body for youth soccer in the US. The US Soccer Federation Mission Statement is:
> "As the governing body of soccer in all its forms in the United States, U.S. Soccer has played an integral part in charting the course for the sport in the USA for more than 100 years. In that time, the Federation’s mission statement has been clear and simple: to make soccer, in all its forms, the preeminent sport in the United States and to continue the development of soccer at all recreational and competitive levels."
> 
> I argue that setting up an expensive, closed "Elite" league runs counter to that mission statement and the lack of growth of youth soccer over the past few years seems to support that. Now if ECNL were to set up a system that would allow teams from clubs not in the closed league to compete, it might help fix that. I still believe that the old system of tiered leagues before ECNL and DA was a superior system for the long term growth of soccer in the United States.
> 
> I am not arguing that current players in the system are at any way at fault. We all have to navigate the world as it is as our children grow up. ECNL won the battle with DA only because they were only a little smarter than the dumb asses running US Soccer. Remember they almost lost that battle when GDA was formed.


I’d argue the opposite. More girls play soccer in the US than anywhere in the world, both in sheer numbers and per capita. It is the most popular sport among girls in the US. The US also has the most dominant WNT in the history of the world and, unlike anywhere else, thousands every year  use a child’s sport as a means to open college doors that would otherwise be shut. Until USSF created GDA, on the girls side it had absolutely fulfilled its mission of making soccer the preeminent sport in the US at all recreational and competitive levels just by staying out of the way.

All of that soccer greatness happened as a direct result of a system that included ECNL, plus all the other regional and national youth leagues. There are so many different options for girls to play soccer it is ridiculous. Shoot, a kid can even play soccer for free in the US. It is called HS soccer.

ECNL is not a closed system to any player, as anyone with the ability and a family with sufficient desire can participate in ECNL. ECNL is only closed to non-member clubs that haven’t done what it takes to belong there. But those clubs still fulfill an important role in youth soccer in support of ISSF’s mission, which is to allow kids who aren’t really elite or don’t care all that much to continue playing the sport as they get older, and also to provide opportunity for those who might be barred from ECNL due to geographic restrictions.

When people complain that Beach can’t play in ECNL, it’s no different complaining that the Ford dealership doesn’t sell Mercedes. If you want ECNL or a Mercedes, both of those vendors are right across the street.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that you are misunderstanding me.  I never said that ECNL was anything other than a platform.  What makes a league elite is the players playing in it and unfortunately their aren't enough elite players nationally to fill out the 26 "elite" SoCal teams today let alone an entire league.  If you ask me the top team in any club should not have age restrictions and should simply have the elite players from U14-U18 train and play together.


I'm not sure I would have believed this 2-3 years ago but, as my daughter gets closer to college and the desire to play in it, I'm amazed at how many PAC12 players don't look much better than U15 and U16 players I see at the local level.  Passing to nobody... difficulty trapping a ball... etc.  Not at UCLA or Stanford, but I'm amazed at how unskilled some of these Division 1 players really are.  Maybe those are the 4.6 recruits.


----------



## NTX07Soccer

Kicker4Life said:


> They claim to be “FULL” in ECNL, but I am sure there is room for Tophat and FC Dallas.
> Those Clubs can’t be seriously considering this new  league being talked about.....can they?


FCD was not let in ECNL.  Maybe Tophat, but not FCD.


----------



## Avanti

EOTL said:


> I’d argue the opposite. More girls play soccer in the US than anywhere in the world, both in sheer numbers and per capita. It is the most popular sport among girls in the US. The US also has the most dominant WNT in the history of the world and, unlike anywhere else, thousands every year  use a child’s sport as a means to open college doors that would otherwise be shut. Until USSF created GDA, on the girls side it had absolutely fulfilled its mission of making soccer the preeminent sport in the US at all recreational and competitive levels just by staying out of the way.
> 
> All of that soccer greatness happened as a direct result of a system that included ECNL, plus all the other regional and national youth leagues. There are so many different options for girls to play soccer it is ridiculous. Shoot, a kid can even play soccer for free in the US. It is called HS soccer.
> 
> ECNL is not a closed system to any player, as anyone with the ability and a family with sufficient desire can participate in ECNL. ECNL is only closed to non-member clubs that haven’t done what it takes to belong there. But those clubs still fulfill an important role in youth soccer in support of ISSF’s mission, which is to allow kids who aren’t really elite or don’t care all that much to continue playing the sport as they get older, and also to provide opportunity for those who might be barred from ECNL due to geographic restrictions.
> 
> When people complain that Beach can’t play in ECNL, it’s no different complaining that the Ford dealership doesn’t sell Mercedes. If you want ECNL or a Mercedes, both of those vendors are right across the street.


You seem to be a parent of a girl that was playing in an ECNL team. If so you carry many lottery tickets to be watching ECNL games from the "non-elite" side of the club whenever play resumes. Or, using your analogy, next year you may be driving  an old, dented Mercedes. When that happens and you come back here to rant, please don't change your handle.


----------



## vegasguy

[QUOTE=Funny. I have managed to acquire access to fields for free in the bay area. Nice fields too with lights. Working on volunteer coaches as we speak. 

What is the tax write off or incentive for these fields.  Someone is paying the cost.


----------



## Surf Zombie

NTX07Soccer said:


> FCD was not let in ECNL.  Maybe Tophat, but not FCD.


Reallyyyyy. That’s interesting. Has FCD told it’s families that?


----------



## DPLLove

MakeAPlay said:


> You are barking up the wrong tree with me.  I have stated since my player was a U10 player (she is now a pro and has started and played every minute of two college cups) that there are only about 25-40 players per age group IN ALL OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA that are elite.  I have also repeatedly said that there is a college program for any good player who wants to continue playing.  This is because THERE ARE NOT ENOUGH REALLY ELITE PLAYERS TO POPULATE OVER 320 D1 WOMEN'S SOCCER PROGRAMS.  That does not mean that they are all created equal.  Every year the College Blue Bloods (Stanford, North Carolina, UCLA, Penn State, Florida State, Virginia) get most of the cream of the elite players.  Some of them scatter to other places (USC, Santa Clara and so on).  I have never even seen a WAC team that looked decent to be honest with you and I only saw 4 teams that played a consistent possession game of soccer and they are all blue bloods.
> 
> I believe that all of the players that are decent and want to play college soccer can achieve that goal.


Completely agree with you regarding the Blue Bloods. I think we can agree that the next level of players falls in two categories. The next 8-0% that are truly a cut above but not blue bloods and then the next 8-10% that make it due to very annoying reasons, Coach connections,, parents have a lot of money, and definitely my favorite, Coach’s  assessments of a players ability. Which as we all know is very subjective. And that’s my point. You have a sold population of players that aren’t really all that much better, that are  playing ECNL, that really are not all that-better from a  talented DPL Player or Discovery player, that for some reason wasn’t seen or didn’t try out and or did try out and in that ONE Coaches opinion was not talented enough. It’s truly because for whatever reason the ONE coach made a subjective opinion on who they thought was worthy of the spot. That’s why I was thrilled for all of the NEXT Level Of player when the DA came along and opened more doors and opportunity for those non ECNL clubs and some very good players in the SouthWest. As we all know It was very difficult to get exposure unless you were DA or ECNL Player this past few years. It’s hard to be seen now. Personally I hate closed leagues and I long for the old days of Coast Soccer League where a club like Mission Viejo Soccer Club had a chance to compete and play against the best in the Premier Dividion of CSL Truly because of hard work and determination and a little luck they were able to form a competitive team. It wasn’t dictated by someone’s opinion of who was an Elite Club and who was not an Elite Club. It was truly the best teams in that age bracket playing one another. Most premier players back in the day all had very good offers to play at High Level D1. It was truly the best of the best. Then the politics and money really started to drive the games and clubs. The lines are blurred and it’s Youth Soccer that pays the price. The biggest point I’d like to make is that the number of Next Level Player other than the Unicorns and Blue Bloods will be a matter of debate for years to come. I welcome another opportunity here in the SW for the Non ECNL clubs to compete in and Showcase their players. As it is my opinion that there is many more that the 220 or so players (not the unicorns) in each age group that deserve a look.


----------



## Ellejustus

I bet if some of these clubs got a heads up USSF was closing their doors April 15th when taxes were due, they would have applied to ECNL a lot earlier like that club in North Carolina did.  They were prepared unlike any club except Surf. LYou guys need to learn from what a smart club does to manuver through all this crap. Kicker or Tech, do you know if your clubs applied for ECNL last year for this season coming up?  I know I heard in order to join the ECNL you needed to give up your top elite goat players to the ECNL.  You can't have it both ways is my only point.  However, for the sake of good old competition, I would love to see the top clubs play in the same league.  Me and Maps both agree we should have one top team for each club. 15-18 years old and let them do all the traveling.  I think my dd would do well with that group but I believe her leadership skills would be better suited leading a team of her peers to a local championship under 17.  Maybe when she is 18, she could lead the travel team if called upon.


----------



## MacDre

The Outlaw said:


> Do you guys in SoCal really see that as being the case?  Has DA been around long enough to rise to the top?  I don't see that at all in NorCal.  Sans a couple of players on each DA team, everyone else is very average.  Up here... it's whatever kid wa
> 
> 
> So if your kid never played club, what was the level of competition and what made you decide she should be sent to Tijuana to develop?  And just so I know, what made you pick Tijuana of all places?  Known more for Senior Frog's and donkey shows than soccer.  Why TJ?


I enrolled my kid in an International school in TJ for kindergarten.  She was classmates with Edgar Carillo’s son and the kids of both Pellerano brothers.  Many other Xolo’s players kids also go to her school but were in other classes.  My kids kindergarten year the Xolo’s won the championship and she was hooked.
She enrolled in the Xolo’s youth program and played on boys teams until she was placed on the U15 Fuerzas Basicas squad.  Xolo’s is a first division professional team so the level of play is excellent.  Also, our second division team Dorados is decent too.
When my kid started playing I met Ryan Walker Hartshorn on a plane ride back to TJ and the talk I had with her and her mom greatly influenced what I did with my daughter.

I knew Ryan played for Mustang so, I enrolled my kid in a John Doyle camp to do some recon.  While at the camp I saw the SJ earthquakes boys team practicing.  I spoke with Fred Wilson and Pat Uriz; both good dudes.

My assessment was the soccer at Mustang was light years behind Xolo’s and if the Xolo’s were to play the quakes at any level from academy to first team I’m pretty sure the quakes will get the brakes beat off of them.

I’ve also let my kid practice with several bay area teams Santa Rosa, Benicia Arsenal, Lamorinda and many more.  What I always saw at these so called elite clubs was grossly inadequate.  So, she stayed with Xolo’s.

I’ll also say this.  Up until recently, I wanted my kid to play college soccer.  What changed my mind was when a well respected D1 coach explained how the college game wasn’t gonna be good for my kid and that she should go pro.  He went on further to explain how one his star players was only a B/C recruit; she’s now in the NWSL.


----------



## SouthBayFutbol

EOTL said:


> I’d argue the opposite. More girls play soccer in the US than anywhere in the world, both in sheer numbers and per capita. It is the most popular sport among girls in the US. The US also has the most dominant WNT in the history of the world and, unlike anywhere else, thousands every year  use a child’s sport as a means to open college doors that would otherwise be shut. Until USSF created GDA, on the girls side it had absolutely fulfilled its mission of making soccer the preeminent sport in the US at all recreational and competitive levels just by staying out of the way.
> 
> All of that soccer greatness happened as a direct result of a system that included ECNL, plus all the other regional and national youth leagues. There are so many different options for girls to play soccer it is ridiculous. Shoot, a kid can even play soccer for free in the US. It is called HS soccer.
> 
> ECNL is not a closed system to any player, as anyone with the ability and a family with sufficient desire can participate in ECNL. ECNL is only closed to non-member clubs that haven’t done what it takes to belong there. But those clubs still fulfill an important role in youth soccer in support of ISSF’s mission, which is to allow kids who aren’t really elite or don’t care all that much to continue playing the sport as they get older, and also to provide opportunity for those who might be barred from ECNL due to geographic restrictions.
> 
> When people complain that Beach can’t play in ECNL, it’s no different complaining that the Ford dealership doesn’t sell Mercedes. If you want ECNL or a Mercedes, both of those vendors are right across the street.


"...ECNL is only closed to non-member clubs that haven’t done what it takes to belong there..."

So we are shifting back to "haven't done what it takes" now? What happened to Bylaws and such as the reason clubs are not in?

Just to clarify the Mercedes is Beach, Legends and LAG with the Ford being DMCV, LA Breakers and Rebels right?

Your statement is utter nonsense and at this point I think it is by design as the issue seems personal to you....


----------



## sdklutz

SouthBayFutbol said:


> "...ECNL is only closed to non-member clubs that haven’t done what it takes to belong there..."
> 
> So we are shifting back to "haven't done what it takes" now? What happened to Bylaws and such as the reason clubs are not in?
> 
> Just to clarify the Mercedes is Beach, Legends and LAG with the Ford being DMCV, LA Breakers and Rebels right?
> 
> Your statement is utter nonsense and at this point I think it is by design as the issue seems personal to you....


Rebels deserves a chance to fulfill the South County Elite Club spot for San Diego.  At the younger ages they have always had top quality teams, due to geography they can not be replaced.  If they don't make the most of their opportunity then maybe others will be given a shot.


----------



## JuliVeee

Beach being on the outside looking in on ECNL is fitting.  Couldn't have happened to a better club imo.  Rotten to the core.


----------



## El Cap

Ellejustus said:


> I bet if some of these clubs got a heads up USSF was closing their doors April 15th when taxes were due, they would have applied to ECNL a lot earlier like that club in North Carolina did.  They were prepared unlike any club except Surf. LYou guys need to learn from what a smart club does to manuver through all this crap. Kicker or Tech, do you know if your clubs applied for ECNL last year for this season coming up?  I know I heard in order to join the ECNL you needed to give up your top elite goat players to the ECNL.  You can't have it both ways is my only point.  However, for the sake of good old competition, I would love to see the top clubs play in the same league.  Me and Maps both agree we should have one top team for each club. 15-18 years old and let them do all the traveling.  I think my dd would do well with that group but I believe her leadership skills would be better suited leading a team of her peers to a local championship under 17.  Maybe when she is 18, she could lead the travel team if called upon.


You mean that club in North Carolina that was affiliated with Cindy Parlow Cone and Will Wilson?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

MacDre said:


> You make compelling arguments.  But, I have a feeling that your analysis is superficial.  I also think the mindset that you are advocating is part of the reason many get manipulated by slick talking coaches in track suits.
> 
> I think the “late bloomer” and “development” mindset is all part of the hussle.  Unfortunately, parents have let dude in the track suit frame the issues and I’m not sure that we’ve thought critically on the issue.
> 
> On Netflix, look at the I am Bolt documentary. Beginning at aprox.  minute 57.35 and ending at aprox. minute 56.10 Bolt gives his opinion on hard work and late bloomers.  I agree with Bolt and challenge anyone to name a world class late bloomer!
> 
> So, if we can agree the late bloomer theory is bogus, what’s wrong with the Blues approach?  If my kid played club and wasn’t being approached by a club like the Blues I’d be having a talk with my kid letting them know that they don’t have what it takes to play at a higher level.  So is the problem the shady coach in the track suit or the gullible parent that thinks they have a late bloomer that just needs development in the right environment with the right coach?


Michael Jordan


----------



## myself

JuliVeee said:


> Beach being on the outside looking in on ECNL is fitting.  Couldn't have happened to a better club imo.  Rotten to the core.


Explain for those of us who aren't in the loop...


----------



## Ellejustus

SouthBayFutbol said:


> "...ECNL is only closed to non-member clubs that haven’t done what it takes to belong there..."
> 
> So we are shifting back to "haven't done what it takes" now? What happened to Bylaws and such as the reason clubs are not in?
> 
> Just to clarify the Mercedes is Beach, Legends and LAG with the Ford being DMCV, LA Breakers and Rebels right?
> 
> Your statement is utter nonsense and at this point I think it is by design as the issue seems personal to you....


I agree the Beach, Legends and LAG are Mercedes dealerships.  The question I have for you is how did they get the Mercedes cars in the first place?  They weren;t always Mercedes.  LAG offered fully funded free cars, plus access to The List.  Nice free cars btw.  Beach offered access to YNT, but no free cars.  Legends offered free Mercedes as well plus access to The List.  Mercedes is a big sponsor (or was) of Silverlakes too.  That place is awesome and set up for Pro soccer btw.  I think your question has already been answered.  They ((The by laws)) don't want to do business with those dealerships for many reasons.  I think their is a very good reason why and only the big boys truly know why.  I know why but I won;t share that on here.  I used to sell advertising to car dealerships and no one gave me a free car btw.


----------



## MacDre

IDK.  I like to focus on solutions.  But I can admit there’s a little “horse trading involved.”  My overall point was and still is that we have to find creative solutions.  Think globally and act locally.


----------



## myself

Simisoccerfan said:


> Michael Jordan


Michael Jordan was cut from the Varsity as a freshman so that a senior could get the roster spot and played JV. Let's not act like he was Hailey Mace who played in the middle of nowhere and was discovered late in the process.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

MacDre said:


> I enrolled my kid in an International school in TJ for kindergarten.  She was classmates with Edgar Carillo’s son and the kids of both Pellerano brothers.  Many other Xolo’s players kids also go to her school but were in other classes.  My kids kindergarten year the Xolo’s won the championship and she was hooked.
> She enrolled in the Xolo’s youth program and played on boys teams until she was placed on the U15 Fuerzas Basicas squad.  Xolo’s is a first division professional team so the level of play is excellent.  Also, our second division team Dorados is decent too.
> When my kid started playing I met Ryan Walker Hartshorn on a plane ride back to TJ and the talk I had with her and her mom greatly influenced what I did with my daughter.
> 
> I knew Ryan played for Mustang so, I enrolled my kid in a John Doyle camp to do some recon.  While at the camp I saw the SJ earthquakes boys team practicing.  I spoke with Fred Wilson and Pat Uriz; both good dudes.
> 
> My assessment was the soccer at Mustang was light years behind Xolo’s and if the Xolo’s were to play the quakes at any level from academy to first team I’m pretty sure the quakes will get the brakes beat off of them.
> 
> I’ve also let my kid practice with several bay area teams Santa Rosa, Benicia Arsenal, Lamorinda and many more.  What I always saw at these so called elite clubs was grossly inadequate.  So, she stayed with Xolo’s.
> 
> I’ll also say this.  Up until recently, I wanted my kid to play college soccer.  What changed my mind was when a well respected D1 coach explained how the college game wasn’t gonna be good for my kid and that she should go pro.  He went on further to explain how one his star players was only a B/C recruit; she’s now in the NWSL.


So is your daughter's goal to remain in Mexico and/or play in South America?  What is the pay scale in those leagues?  I can't imagine they're that much better, if at all, than the U.S. league.  No?


----------



## Ellejustus

myself said:


> Michael Jordan was cut from the Varsity as a freshman so that a senior could get the roster spot and played JV. Let's not act like he was Hailey Mace who played in the middle of nowhere and was discovered late in the process.


TY


----------



## dad4

SouthBayFutbol said:


> "...ECNL is only closed to non-member clubs that haven’t done what it takes to belong there..."
> 
> So we are shifting back to "haven't done what it takes" now? What happened to Bylaws and such as the reason clubs are not in?
> 
> Just to clarify the Mercedes is Beach, Legends and LAG with the Ford being DMCV, LA Breakers and Rebels right?
> 
> Your statement is utter nonsense and at this point I think it is by design as the issue seems personal to you....


Just sounds like Blues are afraid to compete straight up.

Weird.  They win enough they should be just fine with proving it on the field.  

But that isn't how they act.  I will believe Blues are top when they can let the top teams into ECNL and still beat them.  Right now, it looks like they can only win if they can veto certain opponents.


----------



## EOTL

Avanti said:


> You seem to be a parent of a girl that was playing in an ECNL team. If so you carry many lottery tickets to be watching ECNL games from the "non-elite" side of the club whenever play resumes. Or, using your analogy, next year you may be driving  an old, dented Mercedes. When that happens and you come back here to rant, please don't change your handle.


I have been accused of being the parent of a kid who plays in every league from ECNL and GDA to AYSO. I have been accused of being a homeless guy who hangs out in public libraries in WA. But I have also been accused of knowing exactly what I’m talking about by the few intelligent and thoughtful people who participate in this forum.

I can understand why simpletons might think I have an agenda as it relates to ECNL and GDA; I have obviously been very critical of GDA over the years. In reality, I have no agenda. I have only explained to those who actually did have one what they did not want to hear and refused to see despite being in plain sight all along. Recent events have proven that.


----------



## myself

dad4 said:


> Just sounds like Blues are afraid to compete straight up.
> 
> Weird.  They win enough they should be just fine with proving it on the field.
> 
> But that isn't how they act.  I will believe Blues are top when they can let the top teams into ECNL and still beat them.  Right now, it looks like they can only win if they can veto certain opponents.


Not a Blues fan, but what you believe is irrelevant. Their track record speaks for itself.


----------



## MacDre

DPLLove said:


> Completely agree with you regarding the Blue Bloods. I think we can agree that the next level of players falls in two categories. The next 8-0% that are truly a cut above but not blue bloods and then the next 8-10% that make it due to very annoying reasons, Coach connections,, parents have a lot of money, and definitely my favorite, Coach’s  assessments of a players ability. Which as we all know is very subjective. And that’s my point. You have a sold population of players that aren’t really all that much better, that are  playing ECNL, that really are not all that-better from a  talented DPL Player or Discovery player, that for some reason wasn’t seen or didn’t try out and or did try out and in that ONE Coaches opinion was not talented enough. It’s truly because for whatever reason the ONE coach made a subjective opinion on who they thought was worthy of the spot. That’s why I was thrilled for all of the NEXT Level Of player when the DA came along and opened more doors and opportunity for those non ECNL clubs and some very good players in the SouthWest. As we all know It was very difficult to get exposure unless you were DA or ECNL Player this past few years. It’s hard to be seen now. Personally I hate closed leagues and I long for the old days of Coast Soccer League where a club like Mission Viejo Soccer Club had a chance to compete and play against the best in the Premier Dividion of CSL Truly because of hard work and determination and a little luck they were able to form a competitive team. It wasn’t dictated by someone’s opinion of who was an Elite Club and who was not an Elite Club. It was truly the best teams in that age bracket playing one another. Most premier players back in the day all had very good offers to play at High Level D1. It was truly the best of the best. Then the politics and money really started to drive the games and clubs. The lines are blurred and it’s Youth Soccer that pays the price. The biggest point I’d like to make is that the number of Next Level Player other than the Unicorns and Blue Bloods will be a matter of debate for years to come. I welcome another opportunity here in the SW for the Non ECNL clubs to compete in and Showcase their players. As it is my opinion that there is many more that the 220 or so players (not the unicorns) in each age group that deserve a look.


Based on my limited interactions with D1 coaches, I think it would be more beneficial for a “NEXT” level athlete to play multiple sports and develop athleticism in preparation for the college game.  College soccer is not very technical and is very physical.  Save the ECNL money and take a family trip.  Your kid will be better off for it.


----------



## Ellejustus

It's all starting to make more sense why my dear friends started to hate me when we left Legends for da Blues.  I'm shocked but I'm not.  Wow, some serious Blues envy going on here today.  It seems to always go back to Blues and their recruiting tactics on this forum.  I recruit tradesman all the time and try and steal the top producers (( sales goats)) from the competitor.  That is America.  I got no free car from Tad.  He drove a used Honda btw. That guy was not about the money, let me tell you  Lester, i felt compelled to share again my story of Tad and me, sorry


----------



## Simisoccerfan

myself said:


> Michael Jordan was cut from the Varsity as a freshman so that a senior could get the roster spot and played JV. Let's not act like he was Hailey Mace who played in the middle of nowhere and was discovered late in the process.
> [/QUO





myself said:


> Michael Jordan was cut from the Varsity as a freshman so that a senior could get the roster spot and played JV. Let's not act like he was Hailey Mace who played in the middle of nowhere and was discovered late in the process.


Ventura is hardly the middle of nowhere as is playing for the Eagles, ECNL and UCLA.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Ellejustus said:


> It's all starting to make more sense why my dear friends started to hate me when we left Legends for da Blues.  I'm shocked but I'm not.  Wow, some serious Blues envy going on here today.  It seems to always go back to Blues and their recruiting tactics on this forum.  I recruit tradesman all the time and try and steal the top producers (( sales goats)) from the competitor.  That is America.  I got no free car from Tad.  He drove a used Honda btw. That guy was not about the money, let me tell you  Lester, i felt compelled to share again my story of Tad and me, sorry


Just a matter of time, Spicoli.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Simisoccerfan said:


> Ventura is hardly the middle of nowhere as is playing for the Eagles, ECNL and UCLA.


I read, somewhere, that Mace was almost an afterthought and Cromwell found her by accident.  Was she not being recruited by other schools?  Watching her play, and see what a handful she was in Westwood, that seems almost impossible.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> First, are you saying that Iceland is successful because I don't see it?  They have only ever qualified for one Men's World Cup and they went out in the group stage.  That would be bad even by USMNT standards.  Regarding culture, that is true we are a country that loves football, basketball and baseball first and foremost.  Soccer falls somewhere below hockey, MMA and WWE unfortunately.  Until you change that the participation numbers aren't going to matter because the best athletes on the boys side won't be playing soccer past the age of 13.


I would say that qualifying for the World Cup out of the UEFA conference is successful. How do you propose to make soccer more popular in this country? My idea is to make more youth soccer players love the game. They are the future fans. Speaking of the future, there are now many high schools where more boys tryout for soccer than for football. There is a reason soccer is the most popular sport in the world.


----------



## dad4

myself said:


> Not a Blues fan, but what you believe is irrelevant. Their track record speaks for itself.


I'm not saying they don't win.  I'm saying there is no way to give credit for coaching without also giving credit for recruiting players using ECNL as bait.  The first deserves respect.  The second doesn't.  And both are at the core of Blues.


----------



## MacDre

The Outlaw said:


> So is your daughter's goal to remain in Mexico and/or play in South America?  What is the pay scale in those leagues?  I can't imagine they're that much better, if at all, than the U.S. league.  No?


IDK.  I think the development environment in Mexico is the best in the world now because of Liga MX Femenil and the FIFA pilot going on.  She just turned 12 and the coaches are preparing her for her professional debut at 15. More than likely, she’ll continue to play in TJ until she finishes up a Cal or maybe UCSD.
She has a British Passport so she can play in Europe too-not sure how BREXIT impacts this.  Also, she won’t have to do a NWSL draft and get stuck in a place like Utah and it seems she would have more leverage to negotiate a NWSL salary coming from Liga MX if necessary.

BUT do you think the billionaire owner is gonna just let the first girl that came through his system go.  The Xolo’s coaches help raise my kid...I guess we’ll see soon, if she can stay healthy.  Plus, the Xolo’s market themselves as the team without borders.  So, currently Xolo’s are the only professional women’s team in California.  Location.  Location.  Location.


----------



## soccerfan123

dad4 said:


> I'm not saying they don't win.  I'm saying there is no way to give credit for coaching without also giving credit for recruiting players using ECNL as bait.  The first deserves respect.  The second doesn't.  And both are at the core of Blues.


okay but dont forget Legends got so big and Galaxy too because they could attract and retain top players due to DA.  even with beach lots of kids left smaller clubs to join them to have a shot at DA. Kids drove from Vegas to play on that legends 2006 team. it's not just Blues that have been doing this


----------



## Copa9

espola said:


> I thought he was already limiting the argument to soccer.
> [/QUO





EOTL said:


> You agreed that Blues emphasizes recruiting over development, and that is an inaccurate trope.
> 
> Of course they sell their services to those in the market. They are a business. They are “recruiting” just like Mercedes is recruiting when it advertises in tv. They’re doing exactly what they should be doing when they aren’t spending most of their time developing players.


What is disturbing is that when a player has spent 7-8 years with one club and 4-5 or 6 years with one coach who helped her get recruited to a top D1 school then jumps ship to the Blues so she can be a "National Champion".  So interesting what people see as their priority.  Oh well, some people talk the talk but don't walk the walk, character counts. Blues are who they are, they get their national ranking off some very talented players, yahoo, doesn't matter in the long run. Soccer ends for everyone. What the player learns on their journey is what counts. Best of luck to everyone in this crazy time, wash your hands and stay healthy and let's hope all our players are back on the pitch in the fall.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> Just sounds like Blues are afraid to compete straight up.
> 
> Weird.  They win enough they should be just fine with proving it on the field.
> 
> But that isn't how they act.  I will believe Blues are top when they can let the top teams into ECNL and still beat them.  Right now, it looks like they can only win if they can veto certain opponents.


Ha ha. You incorrectly think competition is who wins a soccer game played by 11 year olds. Blues actually knows what competition is, which is being a better club overall that provides better value. They aren’t afraid of anyone. They know they put out a better product even if they might lose an occasional business opportunity here and there. Neither Blues nor any ECNl member is going to gift their riff raff “competitors” the benefit of their hard work and years of investment. 

If the riff raff wants a seat at the ECNL table, they need to do a lot more than bring an 11 year old superstar who is carrying her team and whose parents haven’t figured out yet that their current club is a dead end, because Blues knows she’ll be their customer in a year or two anyway. If you expect any particular club to be in ECNL, the first question you need to be able to answer is how that club provides value to the likes of Blues and Slammers. If customers are attracted to Blues and Slammers in part by virtue of the strength of schedule that Beach provides, then Beach has value to ECNL. But if Blues or Slammers will lose potential customers by virtue of adding Beach, then Beach has no value to ECNL. It’s really a pretty simple concept. 

Why do you keep pissing into the wind?


----------



## azsnowrider

El Cap said:


> You mean that club in North Carolina that was affiliated with Cindy Parlow Cone and Will Wilson?


Don't forget Steve Malik who owns that club, And guess what board he sits on? US Soccer.......


----------



## dad4

soccerfan123 said:


> okay but dont forget Legends got so big and Galaxy too because they could attract and retain top players due to DA.  even with beach lots of kids left smaller clubs to join them to have a shot at DA. Kids drove from Vegas to play on that legends 2006 team. it's not just Blues that have been doing this


Exactly.  

And EOTL has a point that the top kids will want to be on the same team.  That's true, and on a level playing field that team might still be Blues.   

My objection is to the closed league, not the team hopping.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And EOTL has a point that the top kids will want to be on the same team.  That's true, and on a level playing field that team might still be Blues.
> 
> My objection is to the closed league, not the team hopping.


GDA was 100% closed to public schools kids unless you gave up your peers, don;t play for your hs and so on.  That is why this USSF company failed.  100%.  If they allow HS we would be hearing why GDA won;t let so and so club in.  Jay was making $700,000+ a year and that was an issue.  He takes off and Mr Wilson steps in.  He gets hit with all this stuff he had no idea about two weeks ago.  Cindy and Ernie had no clue too.  Classic blame everyone.  I blamed everything on the USSF and I still do.  ECNL is a private company, that's their right.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Every league is a closed league.  They all have some level of admissions standards.


----------



## SoccerGuru

NTX07Soccer said:


> FCD was not let in ECNL.  Maybe Tophat, but not FCD.


So what do they do? Also, was Solar let in? I did not see an announcement


----------



## NTX07Soccer

SoccerGuru said:


> So what do they do? Also, was Solar let in? I did not see an announcement


Solar already had it.  DA teams told they are now ECNL teams.  Guess ECNL plays ECRL


----------



## timmyh

SoccerGuru said:


> So what do they do? Also, was Solar let in? I did not see an announcement


Solar was already in.  Their 2nd teams played ECNL.  Next year they will shift the DA teams over to ECNL, and their ECNL teams will become ECRL teams.   Not sure anyone knows what FC Dallas is going to do yet (probably try and get into ECNL would be my guess).


----------



## Soccerfan2

timmyh said:


> Solar was already in.  Their 2nd teams played ECNL.  Next year they will shift the DA teams over to ECNL, and their ECNL teams will become ECRL teams.   Not sure anyone knows what FC Dallas is going to do yet (probably try and get into ECNL would be my guess).


I thought somebody posted on here yesterday a letter to FC dallas club members announcing that they got in?


----------



## LadiesMan217

myself said:


> Not a Blues fan, but what you believe is irrelevant. Their track record speaks for itself.


OK, forget beliefs. How about what we know and have experienced? I am going to include Slammers here since my family has experience with both. No development, no understanding of formations or strategy, very good at making kool aid and serving it. Legends, Pats, LAG all have very good training programs but Blues and Slammers are still the winners because they attract the best players and hence they get college rides and the whole cycle continues. Don't get me wrong, Blues and Slammers do have some good coaches; but, when you get at the higher age to teach strategy, hone skills, etc. the DOC's and beer buddies are the coaches and they teach NOTHING on the top teams. Been there, not a belief - an experience. It will take a while for this to change if it even does - I thought the free soccer at Pats and LAG might help but the DOCs at the other clubs threw insults and threats at the kids when they found out they went to tryouts and kids that did leave were portrayed by the DOCs as liars and dumb . It was nice seeing some of the LAFC, Blues, and Slammers join Pats and Legends the past couple of years. Of course those kids already had scholarships....


----------



## Ellejustus

LadiesMan217 said:


> OK, forget beliefs. How about what we know and have experienced? I am going to include Slammers here since my family has experience with both. No development, no understanding of formations or strategy, very good at making kool aid and serving it. Legends, Pats, LAG all have very good training programs but Blues and Slammers are still the winners because they attract the best players and hence they get college rides and the whole cycle continues. Don't get me wrong, Blues and Slammers do have some good coaches; but, when you get at the higher age to teach strategy, hone skills, etc. the DOC's and beer buddies are the coaches and they teach NOTHING on the top teams. Been there, not a belief - an experience. It will take a while for this to change if it even does - I thought the free soccer at Pats and LAG might help but the DOCs at the other clubs threw insults and threats at the kids when they found out they went to tryouts and kids that did leave were portrayed by the DOCs as liars and dumb . It was nice seeing some of the LAFC, Blues, and Slammers join Pats and Legends the past couple of years. Of course those kids already had scholarships....


What coach did you dd have at Blues?  Slammers?  Are you more in favor of robo coaching?  Formations, cones and all that development?  I watched WC and his LAFC team vs Strikers ECNL game video the other day ((trying to find some highlight for my dd new video I'm getting from a cool dad here)) and they played some really good possession soccer.  We did win 2-1.  They had the ball more but we won...lol!  We won and that's why were the champs!!!


----------



## MacDre

azsnowrider said:


> Don't forget Steve Malik who owns that club, And guess what board he sits on? US Soccer.......


I know I sound naive, but I think we may see some positive changes coming out of this group.  Just from being on this board, I now realize how difficult their jobs are.  I felt like a fish flip-flopping on both sides of the issues as I read the forum post.  If people could get out of their feelings and use more logic, they would see that all sides have a few valid points.  I wouldn’t want a job at USSF because it’s one of those jobs that you can never get right because no matter what you do you’re gonna piss someone off.


----------



## azsnowrider

Ellejustus said:


> GDA was 100% closed to public schools kids unless you gave up your peers, don;t play for your hs and so on.  That is why this USSF company failed.  100%.  If they allow HS we would be hearing why GDA won;t let so and so club in.  Jay was making $700,000+ a year and that was an issue.  He takes off and Mr Wilson steps in.  He gets hit with all this stuff he had no idea about two weeks ago.  Cindy and Ernie had no clue too.  Classic blame everyone.  I blamed everything on the USSF and I still do.  ECNL is a private company, that's their right.


Cindy was the Vice President of US Soccer, so she knew all and was complicit. She stepped into the role of president, after the other stepped down. My tinfoil hat says this was a calculated take over. 

She was elected as Vice President of U.S. Soccer in February of 2019


----------



## Ellejustus

MacDre said:


> I know I sound naive, but I think we may see some positive changes coming out of this group.  Just from being on this board, I now realize how difficult their jobs are.  I felt like a fish flip-flopping on both sides of the issues as I read the forum post.  If people could get out of their feelings and use more logic, they would see that all sides have a few valid points.  I wouldn’t want a job at USSF because it’s one of those jobs that you can never get right because no matter what you do you’re gonna piss someone off.


Remember the old days of "Selection Sunday" for March madness that was done behind closed doors?  We had to go to 64 to stop pissing people off and open it up for all to see.  I also believe much good will come form all this.  This is harsh and so painful. Plus were waiting on having our Grand,  Grand Re-Opening for America soon.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Why do you keep pissing into the wind?


Because I’m bored sick with the stupid coronavirus.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> Because I’m bored sick with the stupid coronavirus.


Might as well go out speaking from your heart bro.  I like dad of 4.  You have opinions and you speak them   I hope you feel better.  When we all get out of this mess, we should all go and grab some beers and laugh this off.  The fact is, if someone tried to attack our country, I would die for all of you. However, if your playing at a rival club, I still want my dd team to win.  Let's make this better somehow is my thoughts.


----------



## azsnowrider

MacDre said:


> I know I sound naive, but I think we may see some positive changes coming out of this group.  Just from being on this board, I now realize how difficult their jobs are.  I felt like a fish flip-flopping on both sides of the issues as I read the forum post.  If people could get out of their feelings and use more logic, they would see that all sides have a few valid points.  I wouldn’t want a job at USSF because it’s one of those jobs that you can never get right because no matter what you do you’re gonna piss someone off.


I agree it's a thankless job along with coach and DOC someone is never going to be happy. This applies to all youth sports, college, pro, you are either loved or hated. My opinion, but it seems people are starting to open their eyes though to what has gone on at US Soccer. Many on this board know, but the average soccer parent is starting to pay attention.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> I'm not saying they don't win.  I'm saying there is no way to give credit for coaching without also giving credit for recruiting players using ECNL as bait.  The first deserves respect.  The second doesn't.  And both are at the core of Blues.


You have the world so backwards. The fact that Blues built a very successful business model out of a youth sport deserves a ton of respect, while winning a u11 game deserves none. Five minutes after provincial people like yourself are selling the prospect of more victory in U11 games to your existing customers, Blues is in the parking lot  selling them the opportunity to go to Stanford or UCLA at not much higher a price point. They’re winning over your customers in large part because of the years of expensive R&D they put into the proprietary technology (ECNL) they invented and subsequently perfected, while you lacked the foresight to do it yourself and were too cheap and lazy to put the necessary resources into it.

Even more crazy is that Blues is expanding its business by selling its excellent product to your customers while you refuse to even try to sell your own product.  Rather, you think it is beneath you (aka unethical), and you think that winning U11 games will sell itself compared to Blues is selling a real chance at Stanford or UCLA.

Building its club must have been like shooting fish in a barrel. Perhaps never in history has there been so much opportunity in an industry with competitors operated by such idiots. Blues is competing against companies that won’t even sell their own products.


----------



## pokergod

JuliVeee said:


> Beach being on the outside looking in on ECNL is fitting.  Couldn't have happened to a better club imo.  Rotten to the core.


I'm still fairly surprised that nobody from Legends or Beach DA have commented in this forum regarding what they are hearing from those clubs.  I have not asked my friends who have kids in those programs what they are hearing out of respect.  I have heard from them that things are bad but just general comments regarding not knowing anything.  Interesting that Beach has scrubbed its website of all mention of the DA, when it used to be displayed everywhere, but Legends still has the DA badge prominently displayed.


----------



## whatithink

EOTL said:


> The question you’re really asking is whether we should artificially lower the cost of soccer. The free market has decided exactly how much soccer development costs. It is the amount that clubs like Blues, Surf and Slammers charge plus travel costs. I know that because that’s what is actually happening. Youth soccer development is expensive. It is expensive to pay the coaches. It is expensive to rent fields. It is expensive to get enough good competition and training partners in the same place at the same time. Why are you arguing about the price of dope? It costs what it costs.
> 
> I see a lot of people like you claiming other people should provide elite training for free, but I don’t see any of you stepping up to the plate and doing it yourselves. It’s always about what other people can do for you for free, followed by frustration when no one ever does. If this is so important to you, go for it @dad4. Quit your job. Be the one who gives your time and money away and tosses your life away just so a girl can play soccer at SDSU instead of just being a student there.
> 
> The other thing, which some others have touched on, is that putting money and time into youth soccer as a means of lifting children out of poverty is no different than flushing money down the toilet. If you want to help society, put your money into early childhood education. Why do you want to make kids who have no interest in soccer play it? Why should they play soccer instead of basketball or softball? Play the violin? Join the school robotics team?  It seems to me that, among these options, soccer is the absolute worst option of the bunch.


I've always thought that elite girls soccer in the US is not "selling" soccer development, its selling college placement. That's the product and what parents are chasing. Soccer development, per se, isn't expensive. The best, most intelligent, most skillful players don't come from backgrounds where anyone invested vast sums in them before they were discovered. Most, if not all, the best players are not that way due to coaches. Coaches can nurture it, but they can't and don't create it for the best. Coaches can make players better, never great IMO.

Clubs of elite girls teams sell access to college coaches through the platform, their reputation and their (& their coaches) contacts. They charge a lot for that, and can get it because people are prepared to pay it - market forces obviously.

For parents to play, they need to get their DD placed on an elite team, and then have the $ resources to support that for club fees, team fees, travel expenses and probably privates. Their goal is a club and coach with a reputation to maximize the college placement.

There are obviously rare exceptions who may get scholarships.

The barrier to entry is $ (for parents) - kids being equal. US soccer wanted to change that with GDA, but they are idiots and are focused on the exceptions and not the product everyone else is buying, i.e. soccer development vs college placement. That barrier eliminates many talented and undoubtedly in many cases, more talented kids. 

It is what it is. Maybe the MLS will do a better job because they are businesses investing in themselves directly (don't have to buy players) or by selling (DA) players to fund their DA. They won't do that for NWSL as there's no $ in it.

ECNL has proven their ability to deliver their product. The cost is the cost, tough shit if you can't pay it.


----------



## MacDre

azsnowrider said:


> I agree it's a thankless job along with coach and DOC someone is never going to be happy. This applies to all youth sports, college, pro, you are either loved or hated. My opinion, but it seems people are starting to open their eyes though to what has gone on at US Soccer. Many on this board know, but the average soccer parent is starting to pay attention.


I was on a mission.  I had it in for USSF.  I started looking for dirt and I found a hard working honest Dr.  that works across the hall from my wife.  My wife likes the guy and my wife doesn’t like anybody including me.

Next, I found out that Mr. Malik has made a person from my hood a millionaire several times over.  I reached out to this person and they think highly of Malik.  I’m kinda stuck on stupid now because I expected to find something shady but I didn’t.  I guess time will tell.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> You have the world so backwards. The fact that Blues built a very successful business model out of a youth sport deserves a ton of respect, while winning a u11 game deserves none. Five minutes after provincial people like yourself are selling the prospect of more victory in U11 games to your existing customers, Blues is in the parking lot  selling them the opportunity to go to Stanford or UCLA at not much higher a price point. They’re winning over your customers in large part because of the years of expensive R&D they put into the proprietary technology (ECNL) they invented and subsequently perfected, while you lacked the foresight to do it yourself and were too cheap and lazy to put the necessary resources into it.
> 
> Even more crazy is that Blues is expanding its business by selling its excellent product to your customers while you refuse to even try to sell your own product.  Rather, you think it is beneath you (aka unethical), and you think that winning U11 games will sell itself compared to Blues is selling a real chance at Stanford or UCLA.
> 
> Building its club must have been like shooting fish in a barrel. Perhaps never in history has there been so much opportunity in an industry with competitors operated by such idiots. Blues is competing against companies that won’t even sell their own products.


I am not on the staff at a club.  I am a parent who hates driving past good teams to go play weak teams.

And I can respect the kids who win a U7 AYSO game.   Good for them.  Same goes for U11, or any other year and level.

Building a great business is fine, depending on the damage done along the way.  Creating a profitable business by reducing competiton and raising costs may be effective, but the world respects Nobel more than Rockefeller.

As for Stanford, I‘m sure Blues had more ACL tears than Stanford signings last year.   I’m sure it isn’t part of the sales pitch, either.  But it is more important.


----------



## Desert Hound

pokergod said:


> nobody from Legends or Beach DA have commented in this forum


Almost all the ex DA clubs have an issue. Most don't have anything good to offer.

And so parents and kids are dealing with a


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

dad4 said:


> Because I’m bored sick with the stupid coronavirus.


Stay hydrated.


----------



## Ellejustus

whatithink said:


> I've always thought that elite girls soccer in the US is not "selling" soccer development, its selling college placement. That's the product and what parents are chasing. Soccer development, per se, isn't expensive. The best, most intelligent, most skillful players don't come from backgrounds where anyone invested vast sums in them before they were discovered. Most, if not all, the best players are not that way due to coaches. Coaches can nurture it, but they can't and don't create it for the best. Coaches can make players better, never great IMO.
> 
> Clubs of elite girls teams sell access to college coaches through the platform, their reputation and their (& their coaches) contacts. They charge a lot for that, and can get it because people are prepared to pay it - market forces obviously.
> 
> For parents to play, they need to get their DD placed on an elite team, and then have the $ resources to support that for club fees, team fees, travel expenses and probably privates. Their goal is a club and coach with a reputation to maximize the college placement.
> 
> There are obviously rare exceptions who may get scholarships.
> 
> The barrier to entry is $ (for parents) - kids being equal. US soccer wanted to change that with GDA, but they are idiots and are focused on the exceptions and not the product everyone else is buying, i.e. soccer development vs college placement. That barrier eliminates many talented and undoubtedly in many cases, more talented kids.
> 
> It is what it is. Maybe the MLS will do a better job because they are businesses investing in themselves directly (don't have to buy players) or by selling (DA) players to fund their DA. They won't do that for NWSL as there's no $ in it.
> 
> ECNL has proven their ability to deliver their product. The cost is the cost, tough shit if you can't pay it.


Good takes.  Tad wants to win at U11, u12, u13 and every year.  He teaches life, be a good a kid and work hard so you can go to college.  He used to tell me this is a business.  He would ask me, "Who are the customers?"  I would say, "The kids?"  He would say, "No, its the parents."  Then he would ask me, "what do the parents want?"  I would say, "win?"  He would say, "no, they want their kid playing in college."  Blues does not sell YNT access, ODP, Pro.  They sell college and there's nothing wrong with that.  I confessed here many times I was going for the best coach for my dd and win state cup, A Naty and go unto the pros and YNT.....lol.  I see more everyday how foolish I was.   It all smacked me in the face when she was in 8th grade.  I will spare you all the rest of the story....lol


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I would say that qualifying for the World Cup out of the UEFA conference is successful. How do you propose to make soccer more popular in this country? My idea is to make more youth soccer players love the game. They are the future fans. Speaking of the future, there are now many high schools where more boys tryout for soccer than for football. There is a reason soccer is the most popular sport in the world.


i don't propose to change anything.  I am a laissez faire type of guy when it comes to most things.  The people that make money off of soccer need to figure out how to make more inroads into our culture.  Our country is too vast for a one size fits all approach anyway and our American culture is pretty different from the socialist democracies of Europe so we will need a uniquely American solution in my opinion.  My soccer playing child is an adult now so it doesn't really matter to me all that much.  I am excited that I get my football season back now that my kid is out of college.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## GeekKid

Soccerfan2 said:


> I thought somebody posted on here yesterday a letter to FC dallas club members announcing that they got in?


The portion of the email I posted was this...

_*"The US Soccer Federation has just informed FC Dallas that they will cease operating the Development Academy for both boys and girls.  
*_
*While we are disappointed at the news, FC Dallas has taken the proactive steps to return to the ECNL.  Based on our club history and track record we are looking forward to return."* 

Appears that they are looking to apply for ECNL.  Doesn't appear to be a lock at this point.


----------



## MacDre

whatithink said:


> I've always thought that elite girls soccer in the US is not "selling" soccer development, its selling college placement. That's the product and what parents are chasing. Soccer development, per se, isn't expensive. The best, most intelligent, most skillful players don't come from backgrounds where anyone invested vast sums in them before they were discovered. Most, if not all, the best players are not that way due to coaches. Coaches can nurture it, but they can't and don't create it for the best. Coaches can make players better, never great IMO.
> 
> Clubs of elite girls teams sell access to college coaches through the platform, their reputation and their (& their coaches) contacts. They charge a lot for that, and can get it because people are prepared to pay it - market forces obviously.
> 
> For parents to play, they need to get their DD placed on an elite team, and then have the $ resources to support that for club fees, team fees, travel expenses and probably privates. Their goal is a club and coach with a reputation to maximize the college placement.
> 
> There are obviously rare exceptions who may get scholarships.
> 
> The barrier to entry is $ (for parents) - kids being equal. US soccer wanted to change that with GDA, but they are idiots and are focused on the exceptions and not the product everyone else is buying, i.e. soccer development vs college placement. That barrier eliminates many talented and undoubtedly in many cases, more talented kids.
> 
> It is what it is. Maybe the MLS will do a better job because they are businesses investing in themselves directly (don't have to buy players) or by selling (DA) players to fund their DA. They won't do that for NWSL as there's no $ in it.
> 
> ECNL has proven their ability to deliver their product. The cost is the cost, tough shit if you can't pay it.


I like your comment because it illustrates my point that there’s not much difference from club soccer than the rich kids parents that just got caught cheating in the admissions scandal.

Theses kids aren’t getting into elite universities because of exceptional academic or athletic abilities.  Nope it appears we are letting average kids into elite schools because their parents can afford to pay exceptional fees.  Fucking pathetic!


----------



## MakeAPlay

DPLLove said:


> Completely agree with you regarding the Blue Bloods. I think we can agree that the next level of players falls in two categories. The next 8-0% that are truly a cut above but not blue bloods and then the next 8-10% that make it due to very annoying reasons, Coach connections,, parents have a lot of money, and definitely my favorite, Coach’s  assessments of a players ability. Which as we all know is very subjective. And that’s my point. You have a sold population of players that aren’t really all that much better, that are  playing ECNL, that really are not all that-better from a  talented DPL Player or Discovery player, that for some reason wasn’t seen or didn’t try out and or did try out and in that ONE Coaches opinion was not talented enough. It’s truly because for whatever reason the ONE coach made a subjective opinion on who they thought was worthy of the spot. That’s why I was thrilled for all of the NEXT Level Of player when the DA came along and opened more doors and opportunity for those non ECNL clubs and some very good players in the SouthWest. As we all know It was very difficult to get exposure unless you were DA or ECNL Player this past few years. It’s hard to be seen now. Personally I hate closed leagues and I long for the old days of Coast Soccer League where a club like Mission Viejo Soccer Club had a chance to compete and play against the best in the Premier Dividion of CSL Truly because of hard work and determination and a little luck they were able to form a competitive team. It wasn’t dictated by someone’s opinion of who was an Elite Club and who was not an Elite Club. It was truly the best teams in that age bracket playing one another. Most premier players back in the day all had very good offers to play at High Level D1. It was truly the best of the best. Then the politics and money really started to drive the games and clubs. The lines are blurred and it’s Youth Soccer that pays the price. The biggest point I’d like to make is that the number of Next Level Player other than the Unicorns and Blue Bloods will be a matter of debate for years to come. I welcome another opportunity here in the SW for the Non ECNL clubs to compete in and Showcase their players. As it is my opinion that there is many more that the 220 or so players (not the unicorns) in each age group that deserve a look.


I agree with most of what you said.  I will say that back in the old CSL Premier days whichever team was going to get relegated to Gold would always lose their best players either to other Premier teams that didn't get relegated or they would migrate to the Gold team that got promoted and displaced some of their bottom players.  Unfortunately you can't legislate what people are going to do with their kids. 

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> I am not on the staff at a club.  I am a parent who hates driving past good teams to go play weak teams.


Then put your daughter in a club that plays the good teams.


----------



## soccer4us

CHARLOTTE SOCCER ACADEMY JOIN ECNLS GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
					

RICHMOND, VA (April 17, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce that Charlotte Soccer Academy will be joining the ECNL Girls in 2020-2021.   The addition of Charlotte adds more competitive strength into the Mid-Atlantic Conference, and welcomes back a former club...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
				




One more in North Carolina accepted


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Then put your daughter in a club that plays the good teams.


With the DA/ECNL split, she couldn't do that.  No matter which one she joined, she would be driving past good teams on her way to play weak teams.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MacDre said:


> I enrolled my kid in an International school in TJ for kindergarten.  She was classmates with Edgar Carillo’s son and the kids of both Pellerano brothers.  Many other Xolo’s players kids also go to her school but were in other classes.  My kids kindergarten year the Xolo’s won the championship and she was hooked.
> She enrolled in the Xolo’s youth program and played on boys teams until she was placed on the U15 Fuerzas Basicas squad.  Xolo’s is a first division professional team so the level of play is excellent.  Also, our second division team Dorados is decent too.
> When my kid started playing I met Ryan Walker Hartshorn on a plane ride back to TJ and the talk I had with her and her mom greatly influenced what I did with my daughter.
> 
> I knew Ryan played for Mustang so, I enrolled my kid in a John Doyle camp to do some recon.  While at the camp I saw the SJ earthquakes boys team practicing.  I spoke with Fred Wilson and Pat Uriz; both good dudes.
> 
> My assessment was the soccer at Mustang was light years behind Xolo’s and if the Xolo’s were to play the quakes at any level from academy to first team I’m pretty sure the quakes will get the brakes beat off of them.
> 
> I’ve also let my kid practice with several bay area teams Santa Rosa, Benicia Arsenal, Lamorinda and many more.  What I always saw at these so called elite clubs was grossly inadequate.  So, she stayed with Xolo’s.
> 
> I’ll also say this.  Up until recently, I wanted my kid to play college soccer.  What changed my mind was when a well respected D1 coach explained how the college game wasn’t gonna be good for my kid and that she should go pro.  He went on further to explain how one his star players was only a B/C recruit; she’s now in the NWSL.


Ryan was my kid's host on her recruiting trip to Stanford.  She is an amazing young lady and has an amazing family.  Personally, I wouldn't want my kid to be a pro soccer player even though she is one.  College worked out great for her and she is well positioned for the ineveitable life after soccer.  That and the 400% return I got on what I paid for club soccer was worth it.

Good luck to you and your mission and your player and her unique journey.


----------



## GeekKid

soccer4us said:


> CHARLOTTE SOCCER ACADEMY JOIN ECNLS GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
> 
> 
> RICHMOND, VA (April 17, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce that Charlotte Soccer Academy will be joining the ECNL Girls in 2020-2021.   The addition of Charlotte adds more competitive strength into the Mid-Atlantic Conference, and welcomes back a former club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more in North Carolina accepted


That's a quality club.  IMO better than NC Courage who made their announcment and move a couple of weeks ago along with UFA.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer4us said:


> CHARLOTTE SOCCER ACADEMY JOIN ECNLS GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
> 
> 
> RICHMOND, VA (April 17, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce that Charlotte Soccer Academy will be joining the ECNL Girls in 2020-2021.   The addition of Charlotte adds more competitive strength into the Mid-Atlantic Conference, and welcomes back a former club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more in North Carolina accepted


They were previously in the ECNL.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> With the DA/ECNL split, she couldn't do that.  No matter which one she joined, she would be driving past good teams on her way to play weak teams.


It's all being purged as we speak.  Maps knows whats up.  We all know whats up.  The gig is up folks.  Caught red handed!!!!  Developing world class college students who also play soccer, not world class soccer players only.  Their is a difference, at least with the men who play pro.


----------



## GeekKid

NTX07Soccer said:


> FCD was not let in ECNL.  Maybe Tophat, but not FCD.


I'm hoping both make it in.  Both great competitive clubs who would only up the level of play IMO.


----------



## Ellejustus

GeekKid said:


> I'm hoping both make it in.  Both great competitive clubs who would only up the level of play IMO.


Is FC Dallas the one with the super nice fields and hotel?


----------



## GeekKid

Ellejustus said:


> Is FC Dallas the one with the super nice fields and hotel?


Yes.  It's the Toyota Center in Frisco which is adjacent to the FC Dallas MLS stadium as well as hotels and shops.  Really nice complex


----------



## LB Mom 78

pokergod said:


> I'm still fairly surprised that nobody from Legends or Beach DA have commented in this forum regarding what they are hearing from those clubs.  I have not asked my friends who have kids in those programs what they are hearing out of respect.  I have heard from them that things are bad but just general comments regarding not knowing anything.  Interesting that Beach has scrubbed its website of all mention of the DA, when it used to be displayed everywhere, but Legends still has the DA badge prominently displayed.


Many families are already trying to escape to greener pastures. The end is near.


----------



## Ellejustus

GeekKid said:


> Yes.  It's the Toyota Center in Frisco which is adjacent to the FC Dallas MLS stadium as well as hotels and shops.  Really nice complex


State of the art.  Loved all your fields.  Played twice in Texas.  Maybe it;s the Defeaters fields I'm thinking of.  Hotel and away from big city?  Perfect fields


----------



## Messi>CR7

outside! said:


> I would say that qualifying for the World Cup out of the UEFA conference is successful. How do you propose to make soccer more popular in this country? My idea is to make more youth soccer players love the game. They are the future fans. Speaking of the future, there are now many high schools where more boys tryout for soccer than for football. There is a reason soccer is the most popular sport in the world.


More kids will play if we have success at the highest level.  In NFL and NBA, the winner is declared the "world" champion.  If you win MLS, you win a league that many considers to be somewhere between English Championship (second tier) and League One (3rd tier) compared to leagues at the highest level.  Pretty hard to get excited about that.

Sports need heroes.  NBA is now the most popular league in China after Yao Ming had success at the highest level.  My kid and I watched every one of Chelsea's matches until Pulisic went down with injury.  Ten years of DA, Klinsman, and everything US Soccer were meant to create our own group of soccer heroes.  Literally a whole decade wasted.


----------



## Soccerfan2

MacDre said:


> I enrolled my kid in an International school in TJ for kindergarten.  She was classmates with Edgar Carillo’s son and the kids of both Pellerano brothers.  Many other Xolo’s players kids also go to her school but were in other classes.  My kids kindergarten year the Xolo’s won the championship and she was hooked.
> She enrolled in the Xolo’s youth program and played on boys teams until she was placed on the U15 Fuerzas Basicas squad.  Xolo’s is a first division professional team so the level of play is excellent.  Also, our second division team Dorados is decent too.
> When my kid started playing I met Ryan Walker Hartshorn on a plane ride back to TJ and the talk I had with her and her mom greatly influenced what I did with my daughter.
> 
> I knew Ryan played for Mustang so, I enrolled my kid in a John Doyle camp to do some recon.  While at the camp I saw the SJ earthquakes boys team practicing.  I spoke with Fred Wilson and Pat Uriz; both good dudes.
> 
> My assessment was the soccer at Mustang was light years behind Xolo’s and if the Xolo’s were to play the quakes at any level from academy to first team I’m pretty sure the quakes will get the brakes beat off of them.
> 
> I’ve also let my kid practice with several bay area teams Santa Rosa, Benicia Arsenal, Lamorinda and many more.  What I always saw at these so called elite clubs was grossly inadequate.  So, she stayed with Xolo’s.
> 
> I’ll also say this.  Up until recently, I wanted my kid to play college soccer.  What changed my mind was when a well respected D1 coach explained how the college game wasn’t gonna be good for my kid and that she should go pro.  He went on further to explain how one his star players was only a B/C recruit; she’s now in the NWSL.


There's a pretty big gap between Santa Rosa, Lamorinda and some others in that larger area in terms of player skill. The bay area has a good number of exceptional players and some exceptional teams (though some of those teams could look a little different here shortly).


----------



## MacDre

MakeAPlay said:


> Ryan was my kid's host on her recruiting trip to Stanford.  She is an amazing young lady and has an amazing family.  Personally, I wouldn't want my kid to be a pro soccer player even though she is one.  College worked out great for her and she is well positioned for the ineveitable life after soccer.  That and the 400% return I got on what I paid for club soccer was worth it.
> 
> Good luck to you and your mission and your player and her unique journey.


I do not want my kid to be a pro soccer player!  I’m more proud of her academic achievements.  I support my daughter in soccer because it makes her happy.  My kid is a very shy introverted nerd.  The only time she’s shows any swag is when there’s a soccer ball around.  I have just been letting the situation play out but if she were to quit and pursue something academic, I would be very happy.


----------



## Ellejustus

MacDre said:


> I do not want my kid to be a pro soccer player!  I’m more proud of her academic achievements.  I support my daughter in soccer because it makes her happy.  My kid is a very shy introverted nerd.  The only time she’s shows any swag is when there’s a soccer ball around.  I have just been letting the situation play out but if she were to quit and pursue something academic, I would be very happy.


I would have loved for my dd to be able to play pro and make a few bucks and then have a career in something she loves to do.  The reason I would love for her to go pro is because she loves playing soccer.  She leads on the field and helps others work hard in the game and her smart friends on the field help her with Math.  Now she wants to play in college.  Go figure


----------



## whatithink

MacDre said:


> I like your comment because it illustrates my point that there’s not much difference from club soccer than the rich kids parents that just got caught cheating in the admissions scandal.
> 
> Theses kids aren’t getting into elite universities because of exceptional academic or athletic abilities.  Nope it appears we are letting average kids into elite schools because their parents can afford to pay exceptional fees.  Fucking pathetic!


We're not "letting", that's the soccer game. They have to get good grades too, although there was the scam you mentioned for that.

As to who goes to the elite universities, it's not a meritocracy and never was. Getting in on academic or athletic merit alone is a hard path - doable if you have the brains, ability and application.


----------



## Ellejustus

This song came out right when the GDA started.  I remember certain folks trying to make her something she was never going to be.  She can;t sit still and look pretty for some asshole  Treat these girls better is all I can say.......


----------



## Ellejustus

whatithink said:


> We're not "letting", that's the soccer game. They have to get good grades too, although there was the scam you mentioned for that.
> 
> As to who goes to the elite universities, it's not a meritocracy and never was. Getting in on academic or athletic merit alone is a hard path - doable if you have the brains, ability and application.


and connections for some.  Mr Singer ring a bell?


----------



## MacDre

Soccerfan2 said:


> There's a pretty big gap between Santa Rosa, Lamorinda and some others in that larger area in terms of player skill. The bay area has a good number of exceptional players and some exceptional teams (though some of those teams could look a little different here shortly).


I believe there are some good coaches and kids in the bay area but I think they’re “victims of circumstance.”  Mainly the lack of soccer culture and the insane commutes to and from practice.  While kids in the bay area are commuting back and forth to practice my kid and her friends are playing with a ball AND getting cool points for doing it.


----------



## Surf Zombie

So looking at the Soccer Wire top 40 that leaves:

1. Top Hat (GA) 
5. FC Dallas (TX) 
8. Legends (CA)
9. Beach (CA)
10. SJ Earthquakes (CA)
16. FC Virginia (VA) 
25. NEFC (MA) 
26. Sporting Blue Valley (KS) 
28. Cincinnati DA (OH) 
29. Lonestar (TX) 
32. South Shore Select (MA) 
35. LA Galaxy (CA) 
37. Nationals (MI)


----------



## Copa9

Ellejustus said:


> GDA was 100% closed to public schools kids unless you gave up your peers, don;t play for your hs and so on.  That is why this USSF company failed.  100%.  If they allow HS we would be hearing why GDA won;t let so and so club in.  Jay was making $700,000+ a year and that was an issue.  He takes off and Mr Wilson steps in.  He gets hit with all this stuff he had no idea about two weeks ago.  Cindy and Ernie had no clue too.  Classic blame everyone.  I blamed everything on the USSF and I still do.  ECNL is a private company, that's their right.


Actually, a couple of my dd high school friends were on her DA team, go figure. Duh.


----------



## Copa9

Ellejustus said:


> Good takes.  Tad wants to win at U11, u12, u13 and every year.  He teaches life, be a good a kid and work hard so you can go to college.  He used to tell me this is a business.  He would ask me, "Who are the customers?"  I would say, "The kids?"  He would say, "No, its the parents."  Then he would ask me, "what do the parents want?"  I would say, "win?"  He would say, "no, they want their kid playing in college."  Blues does not sell YNT access, ODP, Pro.  They sell college and there's nothing wrong with that.  I confessed here many times I was going for the best coach for my dd and win state cup, A Naty and go unto the pros and YNT.....lol.  I see more everyday how foolish I was.   It all smacked me in the face when she was in 8th grade.  I will spare you all the rest of the story....lol


Then why does TAD recruit players who have already committed to college?  Haha


----------



## timmyh

Surf Zombie said:


> So looking at the Soccer Wire top 40 that leaves:
> 
> 1. Top Hat (GA)
> 5. FC Dallas (TX)
> 8. Legends (CA)
> 9. Beach (CA)
> 10. SJ Earthquakes (CA)
> 16. FC Virginia (VA)
> 25. NEFC (MA)
> 26. Sporting Blue Valley (KS)
> 28. Cincinnati DA (OH)
> 29. Lonestar (TX)
> 32. South Shore Select (MA)
> 35. LA Galaxy (CA)
> 37. Nationals (MI)


I think Tophat gets in plus one more in the NE, and that is it for 2020. Others can reapply in 2021, if they hang onto their players and remain strong.


----------



## youthsportsugh

MacDre said:


> I believe there are some good coaches and kids in the bay area but I think they’re “victims of circumstance.”  Mainly the lack of soccer culture and the insane commutes to and from practice.  While kids in the bay area are commuting back and forth to practice my kid and her friends are playing with a ball AND getting cool points for doing it.


I am not familiar with all of the Bay Area, but on the Peninsula there are 4 quality clubs where commuting isn't an issue - There are families that do travel extensive time from other parts of NorCal to play for those 4 clubs, but there are others that only need to go 15-20 minutes in rush hour traffic to get to practice.  NorCal doesn't have the extensive numbers, but there is some really good quality coaching and playing here. I am hoping something good comes of this DA breakup to get the "best" playing the "best"


----------



## Surf Zombie

timmyh said:


> I think Tophat gets in plus one more in the NE, and that is it for 2020. Others can reapply in 2021, if they hang onto their players and remain strong.


What makes you think they stop at two more? Not saying you are right or wrong, just curious. 

I think the number of ECNL clubs right now (counting the clubs with 2 teams) is 104. There are still a few regions (Texas & Midwest) where the travel isn’t great.  I was told before the DA collapsed that the ECNL expansion plan was to go to about 110 teams.


----------



## timmyh

Surf Zombie said:


> What makes you think they stop at two more? Not saying you are right or wrong, just curious.
> 
> I think the number of ECNL clubs right now (counting the clubs with 2 teams) is 104. There are still a few regions (Texas & Midwest) where the travel isn’t great.  I was told before the DA collapsed that the ECNL expansion plan was to go to about 110 teams.


Politics, mostly. 

I think ECNL should invite them all and snuff out any whiff of a rival league forming up.  Don't let any new clubs who want to join at this point play showcases so fields are available. Balloon to 125 clubs or so, and then slowly contract the weakest clubs over the next couple years.

However, that apparently isn't going to happen. At least not this fall.


----------



## Surf Zombie

The political angle has a lot of layers to it I’m sure.
if you look at the list a lot of these remaining top clubs have a direct, strong existing ECNL competitor in their neighborhood.

Top Hat - Concord Fire
FC Dallas- Solar 
FC Virginia-Louden
NEFC-FC Stars of MA 
Cincinnati DA-Ohio Elite 
South Shore Select-Scorpions SC 
Nationals-Michigan Hawks 

CA clubs as well in Beach, Legends, Earth Quakes.


----------



## timmyh

Surf Zombie said:


> The political angle has a lot of layers to it I’m sure.
> if you look at the list a lot of these remaining top clubs have a direct, strong existing ECNL competitor in their neighborhood.
> 
> Top Hat - Concord Fire
> FC Dallas- Solar
> FC Virginia-Louden
> NEFC-FC Stars of MA
> Cincinnati DA-Ohio Elite
> South Shore Select-Scorpions SC
> Nationals-Michigan Hawks
> 
> CA clubs as well in Beach, Legends, Earth Quakes.


Exactly.  Those clubs 1) don't want a strong local competitor and 2) want to poach some very good players.

Don't make the mistake of thinking ECNL is in the business of anything other than serving it's member clubs. Sometimes new club expansion benefits the member clubs and it happens. Other times, not so much, and it ain't happening.


----------



## pokergod

Surf Zombie said:


> The political angle has a lot of layers to it I’m sure.
> if you look at the list a lot of these remaining top clubs have a direct, strong existing ECNL competitor in their neighborhood.
> 
> Top Hat - Concord Fire
> FC Dallas- Solar
> FC Virginia-Louden
> NEFC-FC Stars of MA
> Cincinnati DA-Ohio Elite
> South Shore Select-Scorpions SC
> Nationals-Michigan Hawks
> 
> CA clubs as well in Beach, Legends, Earth Quakes.


good analysis.  thinking of the amount of time the powers to be at those clubs are spending talking to ECNL, each other, their coaches, their parents.....


----------



## timmyh

Surf Zombie said:


> The political angle has a lot of layers to it I’m sure.
> if you look at the list a lot of these remaining top clubs have a direct, strong existing ECNL competitor in their neighborhood.
> 
> Top Hat - Concord Fire
> FC Dallas- Solar
> FC Virginia-Louden
> NEFC-FC Stars of MA
> Cincinnati DA-Ohio Elite
> South Shore Select-Scorpions SC
> Nationals-Michigan Hawks
> 
> CA clubs as well in Beach, Legends, Earth Quakes.


You think Solar/Sting, Concord, and Louden aren't kicking their chops at the prospect of the dozens of YNT level players at Tophat, FC Dallas, and FC Virginia who are suddenly nervous about an uncertain future?

There are zero soccer reasons to exclude Tophat and FCD from a league that purports to be the best-of-the-best.  There are, however, $pecific ve$ted inter$t$ who have lot$ of non-$occer rea$on$ to exclude them.  Same thing that is happening to Beach and Legends.


----------



## Surf Zombie

It’s chaotic here in MA right now with Scorpions & FC Stars trying to grab displaced DA players from NEFC & South Shore Select.  MA is a small state so I know families at all four clubs and the shuffle is definitely on.


----------



## GeekKid

timmyh said:


> You think Solar/Sting, Concord, and Louden aren't kicking their chops at the prospect of the dozens of YNT level players at Tophat, FC Dallas, and FC Virginia who are suddenly nervous about an uncertain future?
> 
> There are zero soccer reasons to exclude Tophat and FCD from a league that purports to be the best-of-the-best.  There are, however, $pecific ve$ted inter$t$ who have lot$ of non-$occer rea$on$ to exclude them.  Same thing that is happening to Beach and Legends.


Never really thought about it that way...interesting.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Surf Zombie said:


> It’s chaotic here in MA right now with Scorpions & FC Stars trying to grab displaced DA players from NEFC & South Shore Select.  MA is a small state so I know families at all four clubs and the shuffle is definitely on.


You should see the frenzy in SoCal.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

There's literally no other country in the World so vested in creating leagues and clubs to help develop kids who aren't good enough to go pro! Can you imagine any clubs in the rest of the World that are worth their salt touting "We've got kids going to College" Lol. People come on here like they're deciding the future of the game for the rest of the World. Soccer in the US is small potatoes and the USSF and equally at the youth level have been publicly "found out" 10 years too late. Come on people we can do better. Put your kids with the best coaches and lets stop this nonsense


----------



## Surf Zombie

Kicker4Life said:


> You should see the frenzy in SoCal.


I can only imagine. I know here the coaches are asking the prospective players to send game video because of the virus. Pretty risky offering up spots unless you know the displaced DA player is a true game changer.


----------



## MacDre

timmyh said:


> You think Solar/Sting, Concord, and Louden aren't kicking their chops at the prospect of the dozens of YNT level players at Tophat, FC Dallas, and FC Virginia who are suddenly nervous about an uncertain future?
> 
> There are zero soccer reasons to exclude Tophat and FCD from a league that purports to be the best-of-the-best.  There are, however, $pecific ve$ted inter$t$ who have lot$ of non-$occer rea$on$ to exclude them.  Same thing that is happening to Beach and Legends.


IDK but my kids club peeled Pareja from FCD before he was fired and went to Orlando.  Pareja is known for ability to work with young players...do you think it’s possible FCD is in a downward spiral after Pareja left?


----------



## dad4

Sunil Illuminati said:


> There's literally no other country in the World so vested in creating leagues and clubs to help develop kids who aren't good enough to go pro! Can you imagine any clubs in the rest of the World that are worth their salt touting "We've got kids going to College" Lol. People come on here like they're deciding the future of the game for the rest of the World. Soccer in the US is small potatoes and the USSF and equally at the youth level have been publicly "found out" 10 years too late. Come on people we can do better. Put your kids with the best coaches and lets stop this nonsense


Most people on this site have already found a good coach and good teammates.

The question is whether we let those teams play each other, or we tear apart those teams in a big shuffle.  

In a shuffle, the ECNL teams get torn apart, too.  Every DA player who switches is an ECNL player who gets cut.  

I dont know why any parent would think it is a good idea to let the clubs control this.  They clearly do not share our interests.


----------



## timmyh

Kicker4Life said:


> You should see the frenzy in SoCal.


And this is why any new national league of ex-DA clubs is unlikely to flourish without it being something special like being fully funded. These clubs that once were "top 40" are conceivably just a few weeks from no longer having their top players wearing their badge anymore.

US Soccer completely hosed their DA clubs by not negotiating a soft landing for them inside ECNL prior to folding up shop. What probably would have been an easy negotiation two months ago became impossible when they instead blindsided their membership and booted everyone. Pathetic and they should be ashamed.


----------



## Ellejustus

Copa9 said:


> Then why does TAD recruit players who have already committed to college?  Haha


Tad wants to win.  So Copa, how many 16 to 17 years olds quit soccer every year?  I'm sure Tad had players that quit or didn;t want to put in the Ganas to be the best, so he's always recruiting the best.  He's only had 7 teams bro in 40 years.  Look at their website and you will see Coach Tad in a pic with his former players.  You have no idea what you're talking about.  https://www.scblues.com/scblues


----------



## MacDre

Sunil Illuminati said:


> There's literally no other country in the World so vested in creating leagues and clubs to help develop kids who aren't good enough to go pro! Can you imagine any clubs in the rest of the World that are worth their salt touting "We've got kids going to College" Lol. People come on here like they're deciding the future of the game for the rest of the World. Soccer in the US is small potatoes and the USSF and equally at the youth level have been publicly "found out" 10 years too late. Come on people we can do better. Put your kids with the best coaches and lets stop this nonsense


Yep.  The funnel narrows a lot earlier in Mexico.  For the 2008 birth year, this spring was their final opportunity to make the Fuerzas Basicas Academy beginning the upcoming fall.  So the funnel narrows substantially at 12.  And if these kids haven’t signed a pro contract by 16-17, they’re dropped from the academy.  Can’t squeeze blood from a turnip.


----------



## pokergod

GeekKid said:


> Never really thought about it that way...interesting.


If all of the good players from the excluded clubs end up at other clubs that are in the "club", then is anybody hurt?  the good coaches and players will land on their feet.  less $$ for those running certain non profits.


----------



## DPLLove

MacDre said:


> Based on my limited interactions with D1 coaches, I think it would be more beneficial for a “NEXT” level athlete to play multiple sports and develop athleticism in preparation for the college game.  College soccer is not very technical and is very physical.  Save the ECNL money and take a family trip.  Your kid will be better off for it.


My kid played DPL and Part Times DA the last 3 years. It was a good way for her to train with the best but get a lot of play time on the DPL team. She is headed next fall to play D3 at a decent school and we could not be happier. She is a very smart kid and we feel fortunate she gets to play for the next four years at a very good academic institution. We knew she never would be a NWT player or most likely D1. She plays for the I’ve of the game and I look forward to watching her play the next 4 years


----------



## Joe Diaz

Thank GOD.  Finally,  US soccer got some common sense.  You need to look at other countries and see how those countries do it.  They don’t have a million clubs ripping off the people.  TheY only have professional clubs offering spots to the best players.  Those professional clubs like LAFC and L A Galaxy send scouts to different venues and league games to search for talent.
This is how they recruit.


----------



## Desert Hound

DPLLove said:


> She plays for the I’ve of the game and I look forward to watching her play the next 4 years


Enjoy the ride. Good story


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> Tad wants to win.  So Copa, how many 16 to 17 years olds quit soccer every year?  I'm sure Tad had players that quit or didn;t want to put in the Ganas to be the best, so he's always recruiting the best.  He's only had 7 teams bro in 40 years.  Look at their website and you will see Coach Tad in a pic with his former players.  You have no idea what you're talking about.  https://www.scblues.com/scblues
> 
> View attachment 6857


Why did you leave Blues last year?


----------



## vegasguy

VegasParent said:


> Damn, he's 6'3" now? I remember when he used to run around and play with the kids on your u8 girls team and he was not much taller than them and he was a couple of years older. Is he close to making a decision on where he wants to commit?



Yep crazy.  He is 16 now.    A bit taller than me and out 2inches more on his reach.  He had a rough patch early this year but finished really strong before all this.

He has had some great conversations and one that is in his top 3 for sure.  He has a good relationship with one of the coaches and a great program in what he wants to study with intern opportunities to major companies.  He has had other great conversations with schools in the midwest and back east last week.  I wish we knew more but this has put a hold on act and sat.   So we wait a bit.  He handles it well.  We were supposed to be in MI at a camp and South Carolina showcase this week which a few schools were going to come watch.   We will see what happens this summer.
I see your daughters picture everywhere.  Makes me smile every time. She kills it playing up too from some of the things in have seen.


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> Why did you leave Blues last year?


Are you seriously asking me that question or is that RQ?


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> Who cares?  You make arbitrary points that have little to no significance.  Again, these athletes didn’t “peak” in HS or college but they aren’t late bloomers.
> I believe all kids should have an opportunity to play the sports they love at an appropriate level.  I just find it sad that many parents are given false hope under the late bloomer theory.
> As a kid, I would wanted to be a professional football player.  ALL of my friends were successful because they had the genes to play football.  I failed because I was too skinny.



Define late bloomer. Give examples.. did you get the definition from the documentary .
Late Bloomers in my mind are those that may be smaller, less athletic, less skilled or late growth spurt and became something special later in their teens.  Take Shaq for example.  Although a physical specimen was uncoordinated, no balance and could not hit a layup his freshman year of high school.  Passed over and over until his senior year.  You call it peaked because you want to be right.  You are saying it is genes.. really... Steve Kerr.. his dad was a diplomat... did he have basketball genes.. Jason Williams had genes.. admit drive is a part...nifty it was Genes than MJ s son would be a pro... Dwayne Wade would not complain that his son did not get his due time his senior year.. Shawn Bradley had genes... how did that work out


----------



## dad4

Joe Diaz said:


> Thank GOD.  Finally,  US soccer got some common sense.  You need to look at other countries and see how those countries do it.  They don’t have a million clubs ripping off the people.  TheY only have professional clubs offering spots to the best players.  Those professional clubs like LAFC and L A Galaxy send scouts to different venues and league games to search for talent.
> This is how they recruit.


Read up on the English system before you praise it too highly.  They have had some scandals a lot worse than mediocre futbol.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> Are you seriously asking me that question or is that RQ?


It is somewhat rhetorical.  You are a large proponent of the Club I don’t understand why you would make a change.  And although you’ve likely told us before, I don’t recall why.  I’m not picking a fight or being sarcastic (for once).


----------



## vegasguy

VegasParent said:


> This is the same situation with my kids team. We added 2 players this past season after we got DA and the team will stay together with the coaches. As for the rest of the club, a few may look to leave but we don't have the options available in Vegas like SoCal.


Here is the thing.. you went with a coach not a patch.. the patch was a bonus... unfortunately it was start and stop situation but the coach remains and that is all that matters for your DD.  She will succeed no matter what league.


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> It is somewhat rhetorical.  You are a large proponent of the Club I don’t understand why you would make a change.  And although you’ve likely told us before, I don’t recall why.  I’m not picking a fight or being sarcastic (for once).


Well, Outlaw will get mad at me and ETOL will bitch slap me for leaving Tad in the first place.  He thinks I went for the free handout by parents like Maps at Surf.  The better question Kicker is, why I did I go back to Blues and what was my motive? If Outlaw says it's ok to share one last time, I will share why we came back and why we hoped away again and why we almost quit club altogether.  I was 100% out btw back in early 2019.


----------



## MacDre

vegasguy said:


> Define late bloomer. Give examples.. did you get the definition from the documentary .
> Late Bloomers in my mind are those that may be smaller, less athletic, less skilled or late growth spurt and became something special later in their teens.  Take Shaq for example.  Although a physical specimen was uncoordinated, no balance and could not hit a layup his freshman year of high school.  Passed over and over until his senior year.  You call it peaked because you want to be right.  You are saying it is genes.. really... Steve Kerr.. his dad was a diplomat... did he have basketball genes.. Jason Williams had genes.. admit drive is a part...nifty it was Genes than MJ s son would be a pro... Dwayne Wade would not complain that his son did not get his due time his senior year.. Shawn Bradley had genes... how did that work out


Valid points.  I guess my definition of late bloomer would be a lot more narrow than yours.  I think any athlete that could make an “old school” competitive freshman, jv, or varsity HS team is a solid athlete.  A late bloomer would be a kid that couldn’t make the freshman team freshman year but was starting varsity their senior year.  I think your definition is too broad because it could include anyone that shows improvement as a late bloomer.

Also genes are only part of the equation.  You also need desire and the right environment.  I think it’s rare to have all three.


----------



## vegasguy

The Outlaw said:


> Wasn't Brady drafted by MLB as a catcher out of high school?  And back then, was Michigan not an elite football program?


I don't know about baseball and Brady but did he bench his whole college career behind players not in the league until his senior year.  If Peyton Manning starts 4yrs of college or John Elway is a starter out of high school and Brady isn't what does that say..


----------



## Ellejustus

This is a late volleyball bloomer:   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Fortune

Scott could not play volleyball worth beans as a freshman or sophomore in HS. I mean, I was way better skills wise.  I could set really well, dig and serve. Scott had long arms and he could block ok, but his timing to spike was way off and we laughed at him.  He was my teammate in hoops.  He dreamed of playing on the Olympic team one day.  However, that was for hoops and we all laughed at him.  Next thing I know, he got a full ride to Stanford in Volleyball and I watched him play on TV for the USA in Volleyball and win gold.  I was so happy for him and even told my wife how wrong I was about Bones


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> Well, Outlaw will get mad at me and ETOL will bitch slap me for leaving Tad in the first place.  He thinks I went for the free handout by parents like Maps at Surf.  The better question Kicker is, why I did I go back to Blues and what was my motive? If Outlaw says it's ok to share one last time, I will share why we came back and why we hoped away again and why we almost quit club altogether.  I was 100% out btw back in early 2019.


I mean this past year.  I understand why you went back after Surf.


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> I mean this past year.  I understand why you went back after Surf.


You have me confused.  So you understand why we went back but don;t understand why we would leave the club again if I brag about it so much?  I just want to make sure I understand.  So it's pointless to go back to GDA then ECNL and then DPL and then GDA and now ECNL?  Just messing with you dude.  This has been tough on all of us.  I don;t think Outlaw will care and it's legit question.  Let me chew on that one.


----------



## vegasguy

GeekKid said:


> Yes.  It's the Toyota Center in Frisco which is adjacent to the FC Dallas MLS stadium as well as hotels and shops.  Really nice complex


 Good English bar across the street with great beer


----------



## Ellejustus

Ellejustus said:


> This is a late volleyball bloomer:   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Fortune
> 
> Scott could not play volleyball worth beans as a freshman or sophomore in HS. I mean, I was way better skills wise.  I could set really well, dig and serve. Scott had long arms and he could block ok, but his timing to spike was way off and we laughed at him.  He was my teammate in hoops.  He dreamed of playing on the Olympic team one day.  However, that was for hoops and we all laughed at him.  Next thing I know, he got a full ride to Stanford in Volleyball and I watched him play on TV for the USA in Volleyball and win gold.  I was so happy for him and even told my wife how wrong I was about Bones


BTW, for those wondering, Scott was a good kid and never partied with me.  That's the God's honest truth.  Maybe that's why he went to Stanford and made Olympics and I never made it to the Big Leagues.  I was good but I couldn;t hit that curve ball.  I now know why after all these years.  I have myself to blame too.  I was smoking weed way too much and partying too much.  Laguna was a hippie town and my older sister lived in the canyon with Timothy Leary.  No joke.  Big sister hanging with the stars.  Manson visited as did some of the Beach Boys she would tell us at dinner table.  I went surfing instead of going to the batting cages or take extra fielding at second base.  I didn;t put the work in and by the time I got to HS, I was .250 hitter that hustled and showed up for the games stoned.  Stupid me


----------



## STX

MacDre said:


> IDK but my kids club peeled Pareja from FCD before he was fired and went to Orlando.  Pareja is known for ability to work with young players...do you think it’s possible FCD is in a downward spiral after Pareja left?


FC Dallas got screwed royally.  They are the best boys club in the country and a top 10 girls club.  Probably have the best facilities in the country, too.  There are something like 20 YNT players at the club. No downward spiral. Quite the opposite. 

However the rival Dallas clubs see an opportunity to go for the kill and are taking it.  Same thing is happening in the former DA Frontier Conference at Austin (Lonestar) and Houston (Dash) and Oklahoma City (Energy).

The DA clubs in each of those towns are better than the local ECNL club (significantly so in most cases), but the ECNL clubs have coordinated to keep the ex-DA clubs out and plan to poach players.  

Not exactly "unification of top clubs" like Lavers has presented, but the ECNL clubs are tickled pink with what has transpired.  Meanwhile last year's ECNL players are nearly as nervous about all this as last year's DA Players.  It's an open secret their coaches are now actively trying to replace them with new recruits.

Good times.


----------



## chiefs

Ellejustus said:


> Tad wants to win.  So Copa, how many 16 to 17 years olds quit soccer every year?  I'm sure Tad had players that quit or didn;t want to put in the Ganas to be the best, so he's always recruiting the best.  He's only had 7 teams bro in 40 years.  Look at their website and you will see Coach Tad in a pic with his former players.  You have no idea what you're talking about.  https://www.scblues.com/scblues
> 
> View attachment 6857


what’s interesting is the 7 teams in 40 years...and I’m sure they were excellent like his current team, which is ranked #1 in the country according to TDS.


----------



## STX

STX said:


> FC Dallas got screwed royally.  They are the best boys club in the country and a top 10 girls club.  Probably have the best facilities in the country, too.  There are something like 20 YNT players at the club. No downward spiral. Quite the opposite.
> 
> However the rival Dallas clubs see an opportunity to go for the kill and are taking it.  Same thing is happening in the former DA Frontier Conference at Austin (Lonestar) and Houston (Dash) and Oklahoma City (Energy).
> 
> The DA clubs in each of those towns are better than the local ECNL club (significantly so in most cases), but the ECNL clubs have coordinated to keep the ex-DA clubs out and plan to poach players.
> 
> Not exactly "unification of top clubs" like Lavers has presented, but the ECNL clubs are tickled pink with what has transpired.  Meanwhile last year's ECNL players are nearly as nervous about all this as last year's DA Players.  It's an open secret their coaches are now actively trying to replace them with new recruits.
> 
> Good times.


I'll add to clarify... The FC Dallas boys will be fine and will probably remain the top boys club in the country.

And while the girls may end up just fine, too, there appears to be a concerted effort by others to not make it so.


----------



## Ellejustus

STX said:


> FC Dallas got screwed royally.  They are the best boys club in the country and a top 10 girls club.  Probably have the best facilities in the country, too.  There are something like 20 YNT players at the club. No downward spiral. Quite the opposite.
> 
> However the rival Dallas clubs see an opportunity to go for the kill and are taking it.  Same thing is happening in the former DA Frontier Conference at Austin (Lonestar) and Houston (Dash) and Oklahoma City (Energy).
> 
> The DA clubs in each of those towns are better than the local ECNL club (significantly so in most cases), but the ECNL clubs have coordinated to keep the ex-DA clubs out and plan to poach players.
> 
> Not exactly "unification of top clubs" like Lavers has presented, but the ECNL clubs are tickled pink with what has transpired.  Meanwhile last year's ECNL players are nearly as nervous about all this as last year's DA Players.  It's an open secret their coaches are now actively trying to replace them with new recruits.
> 
> Good times.


That sucks.  Kicker says its already happening at Beach & Legends.  I think the timing of all this is piss poor for all of us.  USSF don;t care about us at all. I felt like sh*t two years ago when my dd got locked out of all the fun and now some you know how it feels.  However, I want all the top clubs playing together and I want a fair way to compete.  How about this for ECNL idea.  Take all the other top teams left out this year and make an "ECNL Independent League" for 2020-2021.  They can take top four to playoffs.  Too many good teams and lets stop all the poaching.  Then in 2021-2022 season the ECNL can learn what are the best teams based on playing in the games and make their top tier league and then a regional league.  Then we have a local tier 1 or flight one league where good local teams can be formed and actually challenge some of the ECNL teams.  I predict parents will not want all this division.  It sucks to move teams you guys and the girls have been through so much already.


----------



## Ellejustus

chiefs said:


> what’s interesting is the 7 teams in 40 years...and I’m sure they were excellent like his current team, which is ranked #1 in the country according to TDS.


Yup.  He's a such a good man.  Most honest and ethical coach out there.  I swear to God that he never, ever talked ill told another club or coach. He has never, ever talked about another player or their family to me.  That is a man of integrity.  I went for the coach, not the club.  My dd to this day says there is no one like Tad.  I'm only sad because USSF changed the birth year and Tad lost half his team that he personally recruited for three years and my dd didn't get to finish her career with him.  Kicker wants to know why I brag about Tad, I think you know why now   The Gapher is a great coach too.  They compliment each other very well


----------



## STX

Ellejustus said:


> That sucks.  Kicker says its already happening at Beach & Legends.  I think the timing of all this is piss poor for all of us.  USSF don;t care about us at all. I felt like sh*t two years ago when my dd got locked out of all the fun and now some you know how it feels.  However, I want all the top clubs playing together and I want a fair way to compete.  How about this for ECNL idea.  Take all the other top teams left out this year and make an "ECNL Independent League" for 2020-2021.  They can take top four to playoffs.  Too many good teams and lets stop all the poaching.  Then in 2021-2022 season the ECNL can learn what are the best teams based on playing in the games and make their top tier league and then a regional league.  Then we have a local tier 1 or flight one league where good local teams can be formed and actually challenge some of the ECNL teams.  I predict parents will not want all this division.  It sucks to move teams you guys and the girls have been through so much already.


Meh. The problems you have had are your own fault.  I don't feel sorry for you. 

The problems some outstanding clubs/coaches/directors/girls/teams/families/trainers/club employees all across the country are having right now are not their fault. They simply made the mistake of trusting US Soccer. I feel very sorry for them.


----------



## Ellejustus

STX said:


> Meh. The problems you have had are your own fault.  I don't feel sorry for you.
> 
> The problems some outstanding clubs/coaches/directors/girls/teams/families/trainers/club employees all across the country are having right now are not their fault. They simply made the mistake of trusting US Soccer. I feel very sorry for them.


Wow, that was meh or whatever that means.  Why my fault and not your club doc fault for not applying a year ago?  Who the hell do you think I trusted in 2017 for 4 days a week and 10 months out of the year too?  I had their staff all over me and my dd bro.  Man, that was harsh.  I will still fell sorry for all of you.  If one parent hurts, we all hurt is my motto.  Just like I feel sorry for my friend who lost his wife a year ago and just lost his job.  He has 3 kids.  STX, it will be ok bro.


----------



## dad4

STX said:


> Meh. The problems you have had are your own fault.  I don't feel sorry for you.
> 
> The problems some outstanding clubs/coaches/directors/girls/teams/families/trainers/club employees all across the country are having right now are not their fault. They simply made the mistake of trusting US Soccer. I feel very sorry for them.


It is worse than that.  Most top teams in the country are going to break up because ECNL wants to kill off the programs at DA clubs.

  The da teams break up when top kids leave.  The ecnl teams break up to make room for the top da kids.

Kids on both types of teams lose-  except for the top 200 kids in the country.  They get a more competitive league.  The rest go through a lot of bother for nothing.

(And, if you think your kid is in the top 200, take off the parent goggles.  Most of us who think that are wrong.)


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> That sucks.  Kicker says its already happening at Beach & Legends.


Hold on there cowboy....what did I say was happening?


----------



## soccerfan123

STX said:


> Meh. The problems you have had are your own fault.  I don't feel sorry for you.
> 
> The problems some outstanding clubs/coaches/directors/girls/teams/families/trainers/club employees all across the country are having right now are not their fault. They simply made the mistake of trusting US Soccer. I feel very sorry for them.


The fact is that FCD has always been a huge recruiting machine, those little clubs nearby had their best talent stripped every year, DA patch made it worse. So I don't feel sorry for those guys and their 6 figure salaries.


----------



## Copa9

timmyh said:


> Politics, mostly.
> 
> I think ECNL should invite them all and snuff out any whiff of a rival league forming up.  Don't let any new clubs who want to join at this point play showcases so fields are available. Balloon to 125 clubs or so, and then slowly contract the weakest clubs over the next couple years.
> 
> However, that apparently isn't going to happen. At least not this fall.


Are you serious? Delusional?  Why would any parent let their player play for a league that would not include them in the showcases!  What are they afraid of? No fields available, bs.  I know, if you don't, you have been drinking the koolaid.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> It is worse than that.  Most top teams in the country are going to break up because ECNL wants to kill off the programs at DA clubs.
> 
> The da teams break up when top kids leave.  The ecnl teams break up to make room for the top da kids.
> 
> Kids on both types of teams lose-  except for the top 200 kids in the country.  They get a more competitive league.  The rest go through a lot of bother for nothing.
> 
> (And, if you think your kid is in the top 200, take off the parent goggles.  Most of us who think that are wrong.)


Most girls are going to quit at the rate were going.  Might be good idea for some.  So many other sports to play too.  If ECNL was all that, why didnlt you guys tell your freaking Doc Heads that you all brag about to enroll in the ECNL last year?  That is your outstanding clubs fault.  They made you sleep in the bed with US Soccer and their lies the problem.  That was a very bad choice by your clubs docs and now your all mad at US Soccer.  Maybe get mad at your club for not seeing what I saw two years ago.  NC Courage and Surf were the smart ones and all the Reals in Socal and CO.  Maybe apply for next year and see what happens.  Its just soccer you guys.


----------



## Copa9

whatithink said:


> We're not "letting", that's the soccer game. They have to get good grades too, although there was the scam you mentioned for that.
> 
> As to who goes to the elite universities, it's not a meritocracy and never was. Getting in on academic or athletic merit alone is a hard path - doable if you have the brains, ability and application.


A lot of top academic schools use bench players to bring their APR up.  Not all top players have the same top grades as the average student admitted, some do but a lot don't.


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> Hold on there cowboy....what did I say was happening?


Opps.  I thought you or maybe Tech said that coaches from ECNL were already calling your clubs goats?  Maybe I read that wrong brah   I know many parents are calling the ECNL clubs, not the coaches from ECNL calling parents and poaching. STX is saying that is happenning in Texas as we speak. Its 90% the parents calling in SoCal.  Like I sad months ago, they were already calling.  Now they are calling the ECNL coach even more.  Why?  Because you slept with US Soccer.  Not a good brand right now. You chose that bed and you were very very proud of US Soccer.  You all bragged about it every week.  You put down ECNL and called it names like corrupt, Monopoly and so on. Now you want in and want clubs like Rebels to be kicked out.  I don;t think so.  Them days are over.  My advice to all your Docs.  Take care of your customers and they won;t want to leave.


----------



## dad4

Copa9 said:


> Are you serious? Delusional?  Why would any parent let their player play for a league that would not include them in the showcases!  What are they afraid of? No fields available, bs.  I know, if you don't, you have been drinking the koolaid.


I would be just fine without showcases.  Especially at lower ages.  

If we aren’t top 40 nationally, don’t make us fly.   

If we are top 40, don’t make us fly to play some weak sauce opponent.


----------



## Kicker4Life

dad4 said:


> It is worse than that.  Most top teams in the country are going to break up because ECNL wants to kill off the programs at DA clubs.
> 
> The da teams break up when top kids leave.  The ecnl teams break up to make room for the top da kids.
> 
> Kids on both types of teams lose-  except for the top 200 kids in the country.  They get a more competitive league.  The rest go through a lot of bother for nothing.
> 
> (And, if you think your kid is in the top 200, take off the parent goggles.  Most of us who think that are wrong.)


Only way that happens is if the parents don’t have enough faith in the Coaching staff at DA Clubs who have to swallow the bitter pill and play ECRL to prove their way up like Pats chose to do.

These times will show who really believes in “Follow the Coach, not the League”........


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> Opps.  I thought you or maybe Tech said that coaches from ECNL were already calling your clubs goats?  Maybe I read that wrong brah   I know many parents are calling the ECNL clubs, not the coaches from ECNL calling parents and poaching. STX is saying that is happenning in Texas as we speak. Its 90% the parents calling in SoCal.  Like I sad months ago, they were already calling.  Now they are calling the ECNL coach even more.  Why?  Because you slept with US Soccer.  Not a good brand right now. You chose that bed and you were very very proud of US Soccer.  You all bragged about it every week.  You put down ECNL and called it names like corrupt, Monopoly and so on. Now you want in and want clubs like Rebels to be kicked out.  I don;t think so.  Them days are over.  My advice to all your Docs.  Take care of your customers and they won;t want to leave.


Well,  I matter what, your still a bit disillusioned.  You insinuated that I said Kids we’re leaving.  I just said its a feeding frenzy.  You can figure out who the predators are who sniff wounded bait.  You keep trying to insult me that I chose US Soccer and I insult  ECNL. The “monopoly” was the DOC’s in SoCal (you repeatedly say are corrupt) keeping Clubs out bc of the fertile recruiting grounds.  Not ECNL as and organization.  I have always chosen the Coach over the League or level of play and it’s worked out pretty well for both my DD’s. 

Stop trying to spin the facts. 

 We can both agree that a singular league with Promotion/Relegation is good for Soccer.   

You keep throwing some threat of head to head competition at me like i should be concerned. Is it intentional or am I misreading you?


----------



## Sparky9

Kicker if they go back to the old age groups then the Honey Badgers will be doing an 03-04 team. $25 uniforms and coaching fee is just a nice bottle of whiskey. Time to have some fun again. Your kid can train every day on her own and have fun on the weekends.
Ellejustus- how long did you take a break from the forums for really? US Soccer is forming a parent advisory board. I told them i was busy but gave them your number. You should be getting a call by Monday.


----------



## girlsrule7

STX said:


> FC Dallas got screwed royally.  They are the best boys club in the country and a top 10 girls club.  Probably have the best facilities in the country, too.  There are something like 20 YNT players at the club. No downward spiral. Quite the opposite.
> 
> However the rival Dallas clubs see an opportunity to go for the kill and are taking it.  Same thing is happening in the former DA Frontier Conference at Austin (Lonestar) and Houston (Dash) and Oklahoma City (Energy).
> 
> The DA clubs in each of those towns are better than the local ECNL club (significantly so in most cases), but the ECNL clubs have coordinated to keep the ex-DA clubs out and plan to poach players.
> 
> Not exactly "unification of top clubs" like Lavers has presented, but the ECNL clubs are tickled pink with what has transpired.  Meanwhile last year's ECNL players are nearly as nervous about all this as last year's DA Players.  It's an open secret their coaches are now actively trying to replace them with new recruits.
> 
> Good times.


Happening in several other places in the country too, same exact situation


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

girlsrule7 said:


> Happening in several other places in the country too, same exact situation


Definitely happening on girls side in Chicago, where ECNL board member, and NWSL coach wants no competition for best players. Everyone figures Chicago will be stuck with just one ECNL franchise forever. They want more trophies, not what would be best for youth soccer.

Detroit will be interesting to watch as well, Hawks, like several well connected clubs have two ECNL teams per age... this situation is perfect for upgrading the B team so I don't expect Jags or Nationals to get an ECNL invite either.

Midwest GDA clubs trying to form an alliance and start up their own league, but that will be unattractive to most.

TopHat in Atlanta, as of yesterday, has no invite.

It could very well be the boys landscape is taking up all of Lavers' attention, but in the absence of any instruction up top the local gang lords are just using this as an opportunity to actively recruit the GDA rosters, not improve the ECNL product. Ex-GDA clubs in many parts of the country will probably end up falling back into US Youth Soccer Regional and National Leagues... If they can figure out ways to coordinate with state based leagues we might actually be able to return to a more sane landscape than the crap that most regions have endured. National league will go back to being a respectable 2nd behind ECNL, and maybe their will be some kind of real re-birth for ODP... or not.


----------



## MacDre

Kicker4Life said:


> Only way that happens is if the parents don’t have enough faith in the Coaching staff at DA Clubs who have to swallow the bitter pill and play ECRL to prove their way up like Pats chose to do.
> 
> These times will show who really believes in “Follow the Coach, not the League”........


@Kicker I think this is a great theory that is not going to work in the current political climate of girls youth soccer.  I think your kid is at risk of falling out of favor if she doesn’t switch to a team in a more competitive league.  I think clubs like Beach are going to experience “brain drain” as their best players move to the most competitive league to maintain form and remain in favor with USSF which will make it almost impossible to get promoted.


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

STX said:


> I'll add to clarify... The FC Dallas boys will be fine and will probably remain the top boys club in the country.
> 
> And while the girls may end up just fine, too, there appears to be a concerted effort by others to not make it so.


I have heard from that several factors are working against FCd Getting back into ECNL possibly the biggest one is apparently the suit against ECNL last summer didn’t sit well.


----------



## MacDre

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> I have heard from that several factors are working against FCd Getting back into ECNL possibly the biggest one is apparently the suit against ECNL last summer didn’t sit well.


What suit?


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

MacDre said:


> What suit?


Apparently they tried to fight the rules they put in for clubs that had both gda and ecnl.  
Another important factor may be they 5 ecnl clubs in one city seems a bit much


----------



## Surf Zombie

It snowed here over night (shoot me) so i decided to look into this a bit deeper.  Only 17 of the top 75 clubs on the Soccer Wire top 100 list are former DA teams who have not yet gotten into ECNL.  Most of them have a pretty influential ECNL neighbor. 

Former DA Club     ECNL competitor

Top Hat                 Concord Fire
FC Dallas              Solar/Sting/DKSC 
Legends                Arsenal 
Beach                   Slammers/Blues/Strikers
Earth Quakes        MVLA
FC Virginia             Louden
NEFC                     FC Stars of MA
Sporting BV           KC Athletics
Cincinnati DA        Ohio Elite
Lonestar                Sting Austin
LA Galaxy             Slammers/Blues/Strikers 
SS Select              Scorpions SC
Nationals               Michigan Hawks
Albion                    SD Surf
Galaxy SD             SD Surf
Reign                     Crossfire Premiere
Houston Dash       Albion Hurricanes


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> Well,  I matter what, your still a bit disillusioned.  You insinuated that I said Kids we’re leaving.  I just said its a feeding frenzy.  You can figure out who the predators are who sniff wounded bait.  You keep trying to insult me that I chose US Soccer and I insult  ECNL. The “monopoly” was the DOC’s in SoCal (you repeatedly say are corrupt) keeping Clubs out bc of the fertile recruiting grounds.  Not ECNL as and organization.  I have always chosen the Coach over the League or level of play and it’s worked out pretty well for both my DD’s.
> 
> Stop trying to spin the facts.
> 
> We can both agree that a singular league with Promotion/Relegation is good for Soccer.
> 
> You keep throwing some threat of head to head competition at me like i should be concerned. Is it intentional or am I misreading you?


Thanks for calling me delusional again.  Plus you said your life is better than mine too, lets not forget that elitist comment.....lol!!  I spin facts?  That is so funny    You have been baiting me bro ever since I started posting here last July and I played your dumb game with your buddy Lastman.  I told you 100% about the dangers of the "Jim Jones Express Boat Ride" you and the most of us were all on.  I just got off earlier and by choice I might add. I want the best teams & players to play Kicker and so does my dd.  For example, I asked her this question the other day.  "Hey sweetie, would you rather win a CIF Soccer Championship but most of the top players can't play because of the GDA rules or would you rather lose in the 1st round of CIF because every kid that was top top player for their HS Schools played too?  Guess which one she picked Kicker?  I never said all Docs are corrupt either or all coaches.  I always trying to say, "Doc and coaches in club soccer seem to be snakes ((not all)).  I also know you are the wisest dad on here.  Always picking the right coach and Doc.  You should write a book to teach all the younger parents how to pick the right coach.  I will give you that.  I picked wrong many times my friend.  My dd, she has been spot on with her insights 90% of the time and her decisions have been way better than mine. Lastly, you and Lastman have no idea my competitive make up.  You guys keep taking my fun "head to head" challenges as a threat.  Bro, you could kick my ass Kicker and I'm sure Lastman can too.  It's a friendly competition and you and Lastman are misreading me.  I did want to see the non GDA all star 04 team play against this years U16 GNT goat team.  Again, I want to see how my dd compares against Americas top 16 year olds.  That was just fantasy bro, I promise and I don;t see that match up ever happening.  Look, I swear to you when I went to Main Beach in 1983 to play pick up ball one day, I challenged Kevin Mcgee ((UCI Center that was stud)) to one on one.  He laughed at me.  I pestered that dude all morning and said things like, "I know I can beat you."  "You can;t make a shot passed 10 ft."  "I'll even let you camp in the paint for 5 seconds." and stuff like that.  Guess what Kicker, he finally had enough of my sh*t and played me one on one.  He won 10-2.  I was up 2-0 and talking so much crap that he got the next 10 on me.  Its all fun bro.  Please, don;t take me so serious.  I will share more about why we left Coach Rogers and why we almost quit club and just focused with HS Soccer.  You get free soccer with an excellent coach.  Pre-season in the fall, games in the winter and track in the Spring.  No travel either.  What makes you think I will pay all this money with another year of division?  Right now, I am 50/50.  That be the truth.  Bro, HS Soccer looks like the place to be imo.  Go back and read my posts.


----------



## Ellejustus

Surf Zombie said:


> It snowed here over night (shoot me) so i decided to look into this a bit deeper.  Only 17 of the top 75 clubs on the Soccer Wire top 100 list are former DA teams who have not yet gotten into ECNL.  Most of them have a pretty influential ECNL neighbor.
> 
> Former DA Club     ECNL competitor
> 
> Top Hat                 Concord Fire
> FC Dallas              Solar/Sting/DKSC
> Legends                Arsenal
> Beach                   Slammers/Blues/Strikers
> Earth Quakes        MVLA
> FC Virginia             Louden
> NEFC                     FC Stars of MA
> Sporting BV           KC Athletics
> Cincinnati DA        Ohio Elite
> Lonestar                Sting Austin
> LA Galaxy             Slammers/Blues/Strikers
> SS Select              Scorpions SC
> Nationals               Michigan Hawks
> Albion                    SD Surf
> Galaxy SD             SD Surf
> Reign                     Crossfire Premiere
> Houston Dash       Albion Hurricanes


Keep in mine too that these rankings will look different for 2020-2021


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

Surf Zombie said:


> It snowed here over night (shoot me) so i decided to look into this a bit deeper.  Only 17 of the top 75 clubs on the Soccer Wire top 100 list are former DA teams who have not yet gotten into ECNL.  Most of them have a pretty influential ECNL neighbor.
> 
> Former DA Club     ECNL competitor
> 
> Top Hat                 Concord Fire
> FC Dallas              Solar/Sting/DKSC
> Legends                Arsenal
> Beach                   Slammers/Blues/Strikers
> Earth Quakes        MVLA
> FC Virginia             Louden
> NEFC                     FC Stars of MA
> Sporting BV           KC Athletics
> Cincinnati DA        Ohio Elite
> Lonestar                Sting Austin
> LA Galaxy             Slammers/Blues/Strikers
> SS Select              Scorpions SC
> Nationals               Michigan Hawks
> Albion                    SD Surf
> Galaxy SD             SD Surf
> Reign                     Crossfire Premiere
> Houston Dash       Albion Hurricanes


If you go back and review what that small cadre of clubs (all ECNL board member clubs) did during the inaugural year, joining GDA and then pulling out after year one, gave themselves two ECNL teams per age group... that looked premeditated and straight gangster. Lavers is a very polished front man, but his lieutenants are nasty and don't give AF. I could be completely wrong, but I'm guessing none of the teams listed above get in. 

I wonder if it would work to let everyone on this list and more in, shrink the geography of divisions, and make invitations to showcases based on team (not club) performance. That would eliminate the phony excuse of "our league already has 110 clubs, we can't run efficient showcases if we add clubs". Almost like Pro/Rel but in terms of what most parents value most, the showcases. That might ramp up meaningfulness of games.


----------



## Lionel Hutz

How close are DMCV Sharks and SD Surf? I always had it in my mind that they are like a 9–iron away from each other.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> Thanks for calling me delusional again.


read my post....disillusioned does not mean delusional.

As for my elitist comment....you are right, that was rude. It should have read, “social life” not “life” but wrong none the less...I apologize


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> read my post....disillusioned does not mean delusional.
> 
> As for my elitist comment....you are right, that was rude. It should have read, “social life” not “life” but wrong none the less...I apologize


Whatever Kicker.  Life is not fare and everyone has been hurt now in life & soccer.  I see us as all equal.  No one better than the other human wise.  I'm glad you feel have a better social life and lot's of dear friends in life.  It looks like no winners in all this division.  The timing by US Soccer to dump their sh*t on us during a time of fear was weak sauce.  Something's not right Kicker.  I wish and hope the powers in soccer can work together but that won;t happen.  Lavers is now a gangster.


----------



## Surf Zombie

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> If you go back and review what that small cadre of clubs (all ECNL board member clubs) did during the inaugural year, joining GDA and then pulling out after year one, gave themselves two ECNL teams per age group... that looked premeditated and straight gangster. Lavers is a very polished front man, but his lieutenants are nasty and don't give AF. I could be completely wrong, but I'm guessing none of the teams listed above get in.
> 
> I wonder if it would work to let everyone on this list and more in, shrink the geography of divisions, and make invitations to showcases based on team (not club) performance. That would eliminate the phony excuse of "our league already has 110 clubs, we can't run efficient showcases if we add clubs". Almost like Pro/Rel but in terms of what most parents value most, the showcases. That might ramp up meaningfulness of games.


Yeah, all the big players (and two teams clubs) are on that list, FC Stars, Crossfire, Michigan Hawks, Slammers, Concorde.  

Only ones missing are PDA & Eclipse and they both have their markets locked down.


----------



## Ellejustus

I will say right now ECNL is a great option if you want to play against "most" of the top teams.  I don;t hear about them closing their doors either because of Corona.  What was that Kicker from USSF?  Did your doc not see all this coming?  Did Beach apply to girls ECNL last year?


----------



## Kicker4Life

MacDre said:


> @Kicker I think this is a great theory that is not going to work in the current political climate of girls youth soccer.  I think your kid is at risk of falling out of favor if she doesn’t switch to a team in a more competitive league.  I think clubs like Beach are going to experience “brain drain” as their best players move to the most competitive league to maintain form and remain in favor with USSF which will make it almost impossible to get promoted.


I know, but don’t think Clubs like Beach didn’t already experience that for years prior to DA.  I am hoping parents see the long game (overly optimistic, I know). Next year is on the rocks anyway. Likely no real National Showcases and USSF shuttered the YNT program at every age not in a WC Cycle (No Coach, no budget, no scout to stay in favor with).  I already know a lot former DA Clubs have lost top talent and I am sure Beach will too.  

The decisions the Clubs have to make are double edged swords and neither lends itself to retaining talent.


----------



## MacDre

Kicker4Life said:


> I know, but don’t think Clubs like Beach didn’t already experience that for years prior to DA.  I am hoping parents see the long game (overly optimistic, I know). Next year is on the rocks anyway. Likely no real National Showcases and USSF shuttered the YNT program at every age not in a WC Cycle (No Coach, no budget, no scout to stay in favor with).  I already know a lot former DA Clubs have lost top talent and I am sure Beach will too.
> 
> The decisions the Clubs have to make are double edged swords and neither lends itself to retaining talent.


Crazy.  I don’t see the need for all the panic amongst parents because girls can always find good competition locally by playing boys teams.


----------



## pokergod

Ellejustus said:


> I will say right now ECNL is a great option if you want to play against "most" of the top teams.  I don;t hear about them closing their doors either because of Corona.  What was that Kicker from USSF?  Did your doc not see all this coming?  Did Beach apply to girls ECNL last year?


As stated before, I have heard from people in the room that beach has been trying to leave DA for a few years.  Yet, at the same time, they are recruiting kids telling them that they have to be in a DA club to have any chance for future success. The DA rules and fiscal commitment were just becoming too much.  I guess it is a total coincidence that the Blues just moved into Long Beach the very year the DA ended!


----------



## Soccerfan2

MacDre said:


> Crazy.  I don’t see the need for all the panic amongst parents because girls can always find good competition locally by playing boys teams.


As kids get older, boys teams don’t want to play girls. Boys parents don’t want girls practicing with them. We have a local girl on a boys DA academy team. The team entered a Futsal tournament and at the door she was told she couldn’t play. No mixed gender teams in the tournament allowed. Every time my dd practices with the boys I openly hear the comments about how the boys won’t play hard against her. It’s not easy for girls to hop in with boys.


----------



## soccerfan123

pokergod said:


> As stated before, I have heard from people in the room that beach has been trying to leave DA for a few years.  Yet, at the same time, they are recruiting kids telling them that they have to be in a DA club to have any chance for future success. The DA rules and fiscal commitment were just becoming too much.  I guess it is a total coincidence that the Blues just moved into Long Beach the very year the DA ended!


Come on man, Blues taking over sum little affiliate teams is abt $ only. Blues had no idea this was coming and dont need much more talent than what the combined ECNL - GDA teams are going to provide. 2 teams in to 1 already


----------



## pokergod

soccerfan123 said:


> Come on man, Blues taking over sum little affiliate teams is abt $ only. Blues had no idea this was coming and dont need much more talent than what the combined ECNL - GDA teams are going to provide. 2 teams in to 1 already


Agreed, it was a joke throw in.  But I doubt it helps beach get in having blues directly competing with them along with slammers (not to mention that Liverpool is really trying to break into the market too).


----------



## Ellejustus

pokergod said:


> As stated before, I have heard from people in the room that beach has been trying to leave DA for a few years.  Yet, at the same time, they are recruiting kids telling them that they have to be in a DA club to have any chance for future success. The DA rules and fiscal commitment were just becoming too much.  I guess it is a total coincidence that the Blues just moved into Long Beach the very year the DA ended!


I keep hearing that too.  Let me ask you Poker god, do you think if Beach went to Lavers last June and said, "We want to be all in ECNL and play soccer monopoly with you and the other gangsters" that ECNL would have welcomed them to the ecnl family?  Blues were in the idea position because of their brand and success.  GDA tried to destroy Tad's top team before age change and then through all this BS, he still has #1 team in the country. Blues had both only because they won championships, period.


----------



## pokergod

Ellejustus said:


> I keep hearing that too.  Let me ask you Poker god, do you think if Beach went to Lavers last June and said, "We want to be all in ECNL and play soccer monopoly with you and the other gangsters" that ECNL would have welcomed them back to the ecnl family?  Blues were in the idea position because of their brand and success.  GDA tried to destroy Tad's top team before age change and then through all this BS, he still has #1 team in the country. Blues had both only because they won championships, period.


No idea.  They tried to get in for a few years.  But I think your question is flawed.  One gangster went to another gangster to get away from another gangster.  WHEN A CRIME IS COMMITTED IN HELL THERE ARE NO ANGELS AS WITNESSES.


----------



## MacDre

Soccerfan2 said:


> As kids get older, boys teams don’t want to play girls. Boys parents don’t want girls practicing with them. We have a local girl on a boys DA academy team. The team entered a Futsal tournament and at the door she was told she couldn’t play. No mixed gender teams in the tournament allowed. Every time my dd practices with the boys I openly hear the comments about how the boys won’t play hard against her. It’s not easy for girls to hop in with boys.


I understand but I don’t think the boys teams have to be older or the best.  Every few months a guy being a complete prick will make a comment about how the WNT lost to 14 year old boys.  If 14 yr old boys can beat the WNT I almost certain any girls team could regularly find boys 13 and under to play them if they are good.  Not only that, oftentimes the mom’s of the boys are cheering loudest for the girls when the play well.  I see it all of the time in Mexico.  One of my favorite moments was when a “machista” dad made his crying son congratulate my daughter after a game.


----------



## Ellejustus

Soccerfan2 said:


> As kids get older, boys teams don’t want to play girls. Boys parents don’t want girls practicing with them. We have a local girl on a boys DA academy team. The team entered a Futsal tournament and at the door she was told she couldn’t play. No mixed gender teams in the tournament allowed. Every time my dd practices with the boys I openly hear the comments about how the boys won’t play hard against her. It’s not easy for girls to hop in with boys.


So true.  Each girl is different and I watched first hand how playing with boys helped two super girl goats.  My dd would never play with the boys but maybe would after HS is over.  She takes them on all the time and has schooled a few JV players.  She's a handful and the boys are still trying to figure her out.


----------



## MacDre

soccerfan123 said:


> Come on man, Blues taking over sum little affiliate teams is abt $ only. Blues had no idea this was coming and dont need much more talent than what the combined ECNL - GDA teams are going to provide. 2 teams in to 1 already


Reading all these comments about the Blues is informative.  So, I predict in the new future Blues will offer a professional pipeline to Xolo’s for their top players.  I think when I saw all those Blues families at Estadio Caliente that was the beginning of something much bigger!


----------



## Soccerfan2

MacDre said:


> I understand but I don’t think the boys teams have to be older or the best.  Every few months a guy being a complete prick will make a comment about how the WNT lost to 14 year old boys.  If 14 yr old boys can beat the WNT I almost certain any girls team could regularly find boys 13 and under to play them if they are good.  Not only that, oftentimes the mom’s of the boys are cheering loudest for the girls when the play well.  I see it all of the time in Mexico.  One of my favorite moments was when a “machista” dad made his crying son congratulate my daughter after a game.


Yes, girls play younger boys in scrimmage all the time. Usually within the club. Our club does this regularly. An older girls team cannot get regular league competition with boys.


----------



## MacDre

Soccerfan2 said:


> Yes, girls play younger boys in scrimmage all the time. Usually within the club. Our club does this regularly. An older girls team cannot get regular league competition with boys.


Exactly.  I think this is more important for development than the league and the reason the WNT does it for practice.  They girls can play in the weakest leagues in the world as long as they consistently scrimmage boys.


----------



## dad4

Surf Zombie said:


> It snowed here over night (shoot me) so i decided to look into this a bit deeper.  Only 17 of the top 75 clubs on the Soccer Wire top 100 list are former DA teams who have not yet gotten into ECNL.  Most of them have a pretty influential ECNL neighbor.
> 
> Former DA Club     ECNL competitor
> 
> Top Hat                 Concord Fire
> FC Dallas              Solar/Sting/DKSC
> Legends                Arsenal
> Beach                   Slammers/Blues/Strikers
> Earth Quakes        MVLA
> FC Virginia             Louden
> NEFC                     FC Stars of MA
> Sporting BV           KC Athletics
> Cincinnati DA        Ohio Elite
> Lonestar                Sting Austin
> LA Galaxy             Slammers/Blues/Strikers
> SS Select              Scorpions SC
> Nationals               Michigan Hawks
> Albion                    SD Surf
> Galaxy SD             SD Surf
> Reign                     Crossfire Premiere
> Houston Dash       Albion Hurricanes


The left column looks like the invite list to a very good tournament.  I'd be happy for my dd team to play any of them.

Hope those 17 clubs are talking to each other.  If ECNL are going to be pricks about it, the top DA clubs need to work together to set up events.


----------



## VegasParent

vegasguy said:


> Yep crazy.  He is 16 now.    A bit taller than me and out 2inches more on his reach.  He had a rough patch early this year but finished really strong before all this.
> 
> He has had some great conversations and one that is in his top 3 for sure.  He has a good relationship with one of the coaches and a great program in what he wants to study with intern opportunities to major companies.  He has had other great conversations with schools in the midwest and back east last week.  I wish we knew more but this has put a hold on act and sat.   So we wait a bit.  He handles it well.  We were supposed to be in MI at a camp and South Carolina showcase this week which a few schools were going to come watch.   We will see what happens this summer.
> I see your daughters picture everywhere.  Makes me smile every time. She kills it playing up too from some of the things in have seen.


Sounds like he will have some good options. I saw him play early in the season and was hoping to catch another game this year. If there is a high school season this year I will see a game since our kids will be at the same school. My kid was having a good season. I hate that it ended early but it's good that she gets some time off. She usually only got 2 weeks off a year in the last 3 years. She hates it, but I know she needs it.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> The left column looks like the invite list to a very good tournament.  I'd be happy for my dd team to play any of them.
> 
> Hope those 17 clubs are talking to each other.  If ECNL are going to be pricks about it, the top DA clubs need to work together to set up events.


They already did that three years ago and it failed.  What a mess of division in soccer in America.


----------



## VegasParent

vegasguy said:


> Here is the thing.. you went with a coach not a patch.. the patch was a bonus... unfortunately it was start and stop situation but the coach remains and that is all that matters for your DD.  She will succeed no matter what league.


The main thing is getting good competitive games. If some of the DA teams that didn't get into ECNL can play in the same league then it will be ok. If not we will be chasing tournaments again to find good games.


----------



## pokergod

dad4 said:


> The left column looks like the invite list to a very good tournament.  I'd be happy for my dd team to play any of them.
> 
> Hope those 17 clubs are talking to each other.  If ECNL are going to be pricks about it, the top DA clubs need to work together to set up events.


legends will play beach 12 times a year?


----------



## dad4

pokergod said:


> legends will play beach 12 times a year?


no.  but Legends and Beach should play Quakes, Dallas, Lonestar, Galaxy, Albion, and Houston once or twice.

Stay with your coach and help your TM organize something.  I am sure the other TM would return the call.


----------



## Surf Zombie

dad4 said:


> no.  but Legends and Beach should play Quakes, Dallas, Lonestar, Galaxy, Albion, and Houston once or twice.
> 
> Stay with your coach and help your TM organize something.  I am sure the other TM would return the call.



I think in CA you have a unique situation where there are a lot of quality clubs sitting outside of ECNL. However, IMO that just isn’t the case nationwide where you would have the numbers to pull together any type of quality national league on the girls side to rival ECNL.


----------



## tmoney

DPL just announced DPL Academy League




__





						The DPL | #NothingGiven #EverythingEarned
					






					www.dpleague.org
				



https://docs.google.com/viewerng/viewer?url=[URL]https://www.powrcdn.com/app_images/resizable/FINAL-GAL-_2741a886_1587224824868.pdf[/URL]


----------



## Dominic

Is ECNL going to be the way to go for DA teams? Or will something else emerge? I think these DA teams are being approached by other entities.
Does the SCDSL and Coast make a run at these teams in SoCal? If I recall correctly the SCDSL is heavily influenced by Real So Cal, and Real is in ECNL.


----------



## Ellejustus

tmoney said:


> DPL just announced DPL Academy League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DPL | #NothingGiven #EverythingEarned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dpleague.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewerng/viewer?url=[URL]https://www.powrcdn.com/app_images/resizable/FINAL-GAL-_2741a886_1587224824868.pdf[/URL]


Kicker, did you not know about all this?  You my friend are not being honest with any of us and play us all like were damm fools.  Today, I can see clearly now the rain is gone


----------



## Dominic

https://www.dpleague.org/  viable alternative?


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> Well,  I matter what, your still a bit disillusioned.  You insinuated that I said Kids we’re leaving.  I just said its a feeding frenzy.  You can figure out who the predators are who sniff wounded bait.  You keep trying to insult me that I chose US Soccer and I insult  ECNL. The “monopoly” was the DOC’s in SoCal (you repeatedly say are corrupt) keeping Clubs out bc of the fertile recruiting grounds.  Not ECNL as and organization.  I have always chosen the Coach over the League or level of play and it’s worked out pretty well for both my DD’s.
> 
> Stop trying to spin the facts.
> 
> We can both agree that a singular league with Promotion/Relegation is good for Soccer.
> 
> You keep throwing some threat of head to head competition at me like i should be concerned. Is it intentional or am I misreading you?


A singular league with promotion/relegation would be the worst thing possible for youth soccer. Development depends on high quality clubs with high quality coaches, providing consistent, high quality training for many years. That, in turn, requires that clubs and coaches have financial incentive to do what they are doing. If a real club risks losing $80,000 in fees per team every year when players scatter to yahoo clubs because the team got relegated, the good coaches go away to find real jobs. The possibility that their only source of income might instantly vaporize if a 12 year old girl gets hurt is no way to make a living, and even dumbest soccer people understand that. So you end up with only daddy coaches. All promotion/relegation does at the highest level is destabilize youth soccer and drive the best coaches to find other occupations.

Even aside from the inevitable drop in quality of training as daddy coaches take over, promotion/relegation gets in the way of development in other critical ways. Suddenly every U12 game becomes critical to win at the expense of long term development. Kids are forced to play hurt when an entire team’s worth of fees are on the line. No coach is going to emphasize possession soccer at young ages, because young kids make a lot of mistakes playing possession, and that will inevitably cause them to lose games and get relegated. 

And why would we be doing this? Because some cheap ass daddies whose self-esteem depends on how many soccer games their 12 year old daughter wins want it. Because those idiot daddies can’t see past tomorrow and fail to grasp that the real purpose of elite girls soccer is not to win a U12 game, but is really college opportunity. They don’t want to pay for or receive high quality training and development because all they care about is that their daughter wins a soccer game today.

That said, it is possible but doubtful that ECNL may create a very limited 2 tier system, but only to the extent it won’t cause kids to switch clubs if a team moves to the lower tier. It would do this through geographical restrictions so that new clubs are not on top of existing ones geographically.


----------



## Ellejustus

Dominic said:


> https://www.dpleague.org/  viable alternative?


Yes


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> Valid points.  I guess my definition of late bloomer would be a lot more narrow than yours.  I think any athlete that could make an “old school” competitive freshman, jv, or varsity HS team is a solid athlete.  A late bloomer would be a kid that couldn’t make the freshman team freshman year but was starting varsity their senior year.  I think your definition is too broad because it could include anyone that shows improvement as a late bloomer.
> 
> Also genes are only part of the equation.  You also need desire and the right environment.  I think it’s rare to have all three.



So by your definition there is never a late bloomer and a coach should always go for size and speed.  I am not being critical I am just questioning.  As I said if that was the case at 10 my son would have been defined as an offensive lineman i


VegasParent said:


> Sounds like he will have some good options. I saw him play early in the season and was hoping to catch another game this year. If there is a high school season this year I will see a game since our kids will be at the same school. My kid was having a good season. I hate that it ended early but it's good that she gets some time off. She usually only got 2 weeks off a year in the last 3 years. She hates it, but I know she needs it.


J is going to Gorman.  That is so awesome.  She will love it. I will to watch her shine.  You just made my day.  We have a new mens coach this year Tommy took a sports directors job at another school.


----------



## pokergod

tmoney said:


> DPL just announced DPL Academy League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DPL | #NothingGiven #EverythingEarned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dpleague.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewerng/viewer?url=[URL]https://www.powrcdn.com/app_images/resizable/FINAL-GAL-_2741a886_1587224824868.pdf[/URL]


well, that will keep the talent and coaches.


----------



## vegasguy

VegasParent said:


> The main thing is getting good competitive games. If some of the DA teams that didn't get into ECNL can play in the same league then it will be ok. If not we will be chasing tournaments again to find good games.


I heard the GDA league is coming together in a sort of Regional League.  I haven't heard if there will be showcases but the competition will be there for you all.  When we get back this sooner than later.


----------



## Ellejustus

pokergod said:


> well, that will keep the talent and coaches.


Legends Classic will be a classic.  I know in the old days most clubs would do a "you play in my tournament and I will play in yours" but those days seem over for sure.  Maybe we can take the ECNL champs and play the DPL champs for bragging rights?  DPL is way better now and I have way more respect for this new league then the old GDA League.  They really believe in the GDA philosophy though and I think we should all respect that.  Is this league allowing HS Soccer Kicker?  Cost to join new league?


----------



## El Clasico

MacDre said:


> IDK but my kids club peeled Pareja from FCD before he was fired and went to Orlando.  Pareja is known for ability to work with young players...do you think it’s possible FCD is in a downward spiral after Pareja left?


Not likely. FCD is a well run organization from the top.  However, I will add that I did not know that Pareja was going to get the axe. I was under the impression that Xolos lured him away. Interesting...


----------



## Copa9

Ellejustus said:


> Most girls are going to quit at the rate were going.  Might be good idea for some.  So many other sports to play too.  If ECNL was all that, why didnlt you guys tell your freaking Doc Heads that you all brag about to enroll in the ECNL last year?  That is your outstanding clubs fault.  They made you sleep in the bed with US Soccer and their lies the problem.  That was a very bad choice by your clubs docs and now your all mad at US Soccer.  Maybe get mad at your club for not seeing what I saw two years ago.  NC Courage and Surf were the smart ones and all the Reals in Socal and CO.  Maybe apply for next year and see what happens.  Its just soccer you guys.


I know, let's make ECNL disappear tomorrow.  Haha. Start over from scratch. Tryouts everywhere. If little Susie can't compete at 12, 13, 14, 15 on up she shouldn't be playing and wasting her parents money. She should look for another sport because she will most likely not make it in college.  So many little Susies will get their hearts broken in the next year or two with the way things are happening. It might be just three or four players per team to start with, then five or six the next year, then we will really see comments here.


dad4 said:


> I would be just fine without showcases.  Especially at lower ages.
> 
> If we aren’t top 40 nationally, don’t make us fly.
> 
> If we are top 40, don’t make us fly to play some weak sauce opponent.
> [/QUOT


Th


Kicker4Life said:


> Only way that happens is if the parents don’t have enough faith in the Coaching staff at DA Clubs who have to swallow the bitter pill and play ECRL to prove their way up like Pats chose to do.
> 
> These times will show who really believes in “Follow the Coach, not the League”........


If the DA players leave in mass, this time next year there will be a lot of Kool-Aid following ECNL parents crying "wait, what happened, my daughter was in the top seven on the team. Why is she sitting on the beach?".


----------



## Mile High Dad

Ellejustus said:


> Legends Classic will be a classic.  I know in the old days most clubs would do a "you play in my tournament and I will play in yours" but those days seem over for sure.  Maybe we can take the ECNL champs and play the DPL champs for bragging rights?  DPL is way better now and I have way more respect for this new league then the old GDA League.  They really believe in the GDA philosophy though and I think we should all respect that.  Is this league allowing HS Soccer Kicker?  Cost to join new league?


It looks like they will allow HS and are going to address the sub rules. My DD got a few DPL games in (after her injury) down in TX, competition was not like the DA teams (duh) but not too bad. Solar's #3 team and FC #2 but just nice to see the kid play again.


----------



## soccerfan123

Copa9 said:


> If the DA players leave in mass, this time next year there will be a lot of Kool-Aid following ECNL parents crying "wait, what happened, my daughter was in the top seven on the team. Why is she sitting on the beach?".


Troll off and give it a rest. gda failed so quit crying it's tiresome listening to you whine over and over again


----------



## Ellejustus

Mile High Dad said:


> It looks like they will allow HS and are going to address the sub rules. My DD got a few DPL games in (after her injury) down in TX, competition was not like the DA teams (duh) but not too bad. Solar's #3 team and FC #2 but just nice to see the kid play again.


So they changed the main Philosophy?  They you go.  This was always about control of the girls lives and power.  Not letting the girls play HS Soccer was so stupid the company failed.
*"As disappointed as we are from our FEDERATION ((Company)), we feel we have a unique opportunity to take the reins ((take over the failed company and start a new one)) and take a more collaborative approach to player development."  *Come on you guys, you already new your fate.  The spin masters on this forum are so exposed.  Again, I like that their is a league for theses teams and I can;t wait until we get some inter-league games going.  Who cares what league your in.  Follow the coach all the way to the finish line


----------



## Ellejustus

soccerfan123 said:


> Troll off and give it a rest. gda failed so quit crying it's tiresome listening to you whine over and over again


I will confess, Copa is sounding a lot like me now.  Amazing how the world turns the the tables on us.  It will get better Copa, I promise.  Follow your coach bro and all will be well.


----------



## Copa9

Kicker4Life said:


> I know, but don’t think Clubs like Beach didn’t already experience that for years prior to DA.  I am hoping parents see the long game (overly optimistic, I know). Next year is on the rocks anyway. Likely no real National Showcases and USSF shuttered the YNT program at every age not in a WC Cycle (No Coach, no budget, no scout to stay in favor with).  I already know a lot former DA Clubs have lost top talent and I am sure Beach will too.
> 
> The decisions the Clubs have to make are double edged swords and neither lends itself to retaining talent.


Wow! In just three days,contracts broken and new ones signed and fees paid. Haha


Ellejustus said:


> I keep hearing that too.  Let me ask you Poker god, do you think if Beach went to Lavers last June and said, "We want to be all in ECNL and play soccer monopoly with you and the other gangsters" that ECNL would have welcomed them to the ecnl family?  Blues were in the idea position because of their brand and success.  GDA tried to destroy Tad's top team before age change and then through all this BS, he still has #1 team in the country. Blues had both only because they won championships, period.


No they had championship teams because they consistently recruit top players from other teams, period.  Baker


soccerfan123 said:


> Troll off and give it a rest. gda failed so quit crying it's tiresome listening to you whine over and over again


Not crying over it, stating facts, dd is already committed to a top D1 so doesn't matter personally .  Can't wait to hear all the complaints from ECNL players in the next two years.


----------



## MacDre

vegasguy said:


> So by your definition there is never a late bloomer and a coach should always go for size and speed.  I am not being critical I am just questioning.  As I said if that was the case at 10 my son would have been defined as an offensive lineman i
> 
> 
> J is going to Gorman.  That is so awesome.  She will love it. I will to watch her shine.  You just made my day.  We have a new mens coach this year Tommy took a sports directors job at another school.


No.  My kid has a birthday of 12/17/07.  She has always been one of the smallest, youngest, and slowest on her team; she’s a small technical player similar to Rose Lavelle.  I just think the late bloomer theory is a fallacy created to monetize youth soccer/sports.  If a kid can’t make a freshman HS team more often then not, they should focus on more fruitful endeavors.


----------



## Ellejustus

Copa9 said:


> Wow! In just three days,contracts broken and new ones signed and fees paid. Haha
> 
> No they had championship teams because they consistently recruit top players from other teams, period.  Baker
> 
> Not crying over it, stating facts, dd is already committed to a top D1 so doesn't matter personally .  Can't wait to hear all the complaints from ECNL players in the next two years.


What make you think parents will go all in ECNL or DPL?  The customers will decide and I'm telling you it's not so awesome for these leagues right now.  ECNL seems stronger financially though.  Bro, congrats on the top D1 for dd.  That is awesome.  BTW, all coaches recruit.  What the hell is a coach to do if three of his 16 years just quit soccer?  Should he go down to the DPL and call a goat up or should he look for the goats replacements?


----------



## Justkickinit

pokergod said:


> well, that will keep the talent and coaches.


----------



## MacDre

El Clasico said:


> Not likely. FCD is a well run organization from the top.  However, I will add that I did not know that Pareja was going to get the axe. I was under the impression that Xolos lured him away. Interesting...


My personal take is that Xolo’s is a “family” run type shop.  Pareja and none of the previous Argentinian coaches were family.  So, the Club got what they needed and discarded the coaches.  After Pareja helped implement a few things in the Fuerzas Basicas program, he was no longer needed and fired.


----------



## MacDre

Ellejustus said:


> What make you think parents will go all in ECNL or DPL?  The customers will decide and I'm telling you it's not so awesome for these leagues right now.  ECNL seems stronger financially though.  Bro, congrats on the top D1 for dd.  That is awesome.  BTW, all coaches recruit.  What the hell is a coach to do if three of his 16 years just quit soccer?  Should he go down to the DPL and call a goat up or should he look for the goats replacements?


Too many type-A parents in youth soccer.  ECNL will be the new prized patch.  The writing is on the wall.  I think I can hear the fat lady starting to sing.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

It is amazing to see the rise of DPL which was the most hated league on this forum among many of the long term posters.


----------



## Ellejustus

Simisoccerfan said:


> It is amazing to see the rise of DPL which was the most hated league on this forum among many of the long term posters.


And I was one of them  I was only mad that I was sold ECNL on Monday and then the next week it was called DPL.  It was pitched to me as way for my goat to have permission to play HS soccer, developed her game better at the DPL and then come and play for the GDA, if the call up comes and she  she performs up to the DPL standards.


----------



## Ellejustus

MacDre said:


> Too many type-A parents in youth soccer.  ECNL will be the new prized patch.  The writing is on the wall.  I think I can hear the fat lady starting to sing.


Yes, she is singing loud and clear.  The light is on now for all to see.  They got what they wanted but not this time.  America the beautiful is changing and I can;t wait.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> A singular league with promotion/relegation would be the worst thing possible for youth soccer. Development depends on high quality clubs with high quality coaches, providing consistent, high quality training for many years. That, in turn, requires that clubs and coaches have financial incentive to do what they are doing. If a real club risks losing $80,000 in fees per team every year when players scatter to yahoo clubs because the team got relegated, the good coaches go away to find real jobs. The possibility that their only source of income might instantly vaporize if a 12 year old girl gets hurt is no way to make a living, and even dumbest soccer people understand that. So you end up with only daddy coaches. All promotion/relegation does at the highest level is destabilize youth soccer and drive the best coaches to find other occupations.
> 
> Even aside from the inevitable drop in quality of training as daddy coaches take over, promotion/relegation gets in the way of development in other critical ways. Suddenly every U12 game becomes critical to win at the expense of long term development. Kids are forced to play hurt when an entire team’s worth of fees are on the line. No coach is going to emphasize possession soccer at young ages, because young kids make a lot of mistakes playing possession, and that will inevitably cause them to lose games and get relegated.
> 
> And why would we be doing this? Because some cheap ass daddies whose self-esteem depends on how many soccer games their 12 year old daughter wins want it. Because those idiot daddies can’t see past tomorrow and fail to grasp that the real purpose of elite girls soccer is not to win a U12 game, but is really college opportunity. They don’t want to pay for or receive high quality training and development because all they care about is that their daughter wins a soccer game today.
> 
> That said, it is possible but doubtful that ECNL may create a very limited 2 tier system, but only to the extent it won’t cause kids to switch clubs if a team moves to the lower tier. It would do this through geographical restrictions so that new clubs are not on top of existing ones geographically.


ULittles play in pro/rel all over the place.  all it does is give us mostly fair games within a short drive.

I have not had a problem with a coach asking dd to play hurt.  He knows injury rate is #1 for us, and has been great.  Just need a good relationship with the coach.

I think EOTL's main objection is that pro/rel would weaken the market power of the big clubs like Blues.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> Kicker, did you not know about all this?  You my friend are not being honest with any of us and play us all like were damm fools.  Today, I can see clearly now the rain is gone


No, I didn’t know what our DPL team was doing.  How was I being dishonest and about what?


----------



## Ellejustus




----------



## sdklutz

Kicker4Life said:


> No, I didn’t know what our DPL team was doing.  How was I being dishonest and about what?


I think the question that should be asked is not what your DPL team is doing but what are your former DA teams doing?  Are they becoming part of DPL?


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> No, I didn’t know what our DPL team was doing.  How was I being dishonest and about what?


Who is Jerry West for the logo?  That is actually  a cool logo.  I like it.  It's not DPL, it's the GAL League I see.


----------



## Mile High Dad

Will these new dpl/gal clubs now have 2 teams? Former DA team and their old dpl team?


----------



## ToonArmy

There's 2 tiers academy tier or like you said gal and dpl tier. Who knows if clubs are considering it?


----------



## pokergod

sdklutz said:


> I think the question that should be asked is not what your DPL team is doing but what are your former DA teams doing?  Are they becoming part of DPL?


Would be interesting to hear from DA families if the teams in general, and girls specifically, will stay with this DPL league.  I imagine that Beach, ALbion and Legends are calling the other clubs that are not in the ECNL to try to get them to join.  Liverpool.... which others?


----------



## Ellejustus

ToonArmy said:


> There's 2 tiers academy tier or like you said gal and dpl tier. Who knows if clubs are considering it?


Not much of a choice it seems.  Good luck to all those in the GAL league.  I like that better than DPL.  I hated those letters for obvious reasons.  Not at all the people playing and supporting DPL, just how it was tricked on so many who were sold ECNL one day and then DPL the next.  Don't expect ECNL to have the warm & fuzzy feelings for those clubs who sold ECNL and then tricked customers into the new DPL.   I do notice they have the three Surf Teams in the GAL league so that's cool too.


----------



## Mile High Dad

A change of pace
Just watched the Thunderbirds do a flyover Denver. God Bless America


----------



## Ellejustus

pokergod said:


> Would be interesting to hear from DA families if the teams in general, and girls specifically, will stay with this DPL league.  I imagine that Beach, ALbion and Legends are calling the other clubs that are not in the ECNL to try to get them to join.  Liverpool.... which others?


Some might just do what the Pats are doing?


----------



## JuliVeee

I've heard that ALL of Beach DA teams have announced they are going ECRL WITH Pats, Legends and OC Surf.  I haven't heard anything of this new "DPL Academy".


----------



## pokergod

Ellejustus said:


> Some might just do what the Pats are doing?


They may, but that is a huge ego blow.  Pats DA, as set forth in many previous posts, did not have quite the success as Legends and Beach.  I can't see Legends and Beach accepting regional relegation, even with a path forward (I also think they know their best players and coaches will jump ship if they take that route).  The business model for beach is based on da and development toward da.  That way, they can keep tons of absolutely shitty flight iii teams with bad coaches, with the promise of a better tomorrow.  Those excellent top teams keep the $$$$$ coming in to fund the "non profit".  Without that promise of a better tomorrow, the wheels come off.


----------



## pokergod

JuliVeee said:


> I know a coule of the Beach DA teams have announced they are going ECRL.  I haven't heard anything of this new "DPL Academy".


Would that be internal emails to the team?


----------



## JuliVeee

pokergod said:


> Would that be internal emails to the team?


Internal team announcements, yes.


----------



## Soccerfan2

JuliVeee said:


> I've heard that ALL of Beach DA teams have announced they are going ECRL WITH Pats, Legends and OC Surf.  I haven't heard anything of this new "DPL Academy".


Maybe the Beach crest is just still on the DPL site because Beach had DPL along with DA during 2019-2020 season?


----------



## JuliVeee

Soccerfan2 said:


> Maybe the Beach crest is just still on the DPL site because Beach had DPL along with DA during 2019-2020 season?


That's my guess.  I've heard from Multiple beach DA teams they are going ECRL.


----------



## Mile High Dad

Soccerfan2 said:


> Maybe the Beach crest is just still on the DPL site because Beach had DPL along with DA during 2019-2020 season?


The Real Colorado crest is gone.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> ULittles play in pro/rel all over the place.  all it does is give us mostly fair games within a short drive.
> 
> I have not had a problem with a coach asking dd to play hurt.  He knows injury rate is #1 for us, and has been great.  Just need a good relationship with the coach.
> 
> I think EOTL's main objection is that pro/rel would weaken the market power of the big clubs like Blues.


U littles are playing for fun, not to go to Stanford. Pro/rel also makes sense with little kids because, unlike with older kids who know where they rank in the food chain and sort themselves out accordingly, but the little ones don’t, so someone else needs to do it.

I’m just telling you how it is and why. Any time you start a sentence with “I wish...”, “I want...” or “Wouldn’t it be great if...”, you may as well end it with “clouds were made out of candy and it rained gummy bears.” Promotion/relegation doesn’t work at the highest level of youth girls soccer. I know that because it doesn’t exist despite years of cheap ass whiny parents like yourself constantly clambering for it. Clubs giving away high quality training doesn’t work, and I know that for the same reason.

You claim that big clubs are chicken, when the reality is you’re chicken to have your kid try out at a real club because you know how that will go. Either she’ll get cut because she isn’t good enough, or she’ll get cut because you don’t pay. Your daughter’s star teammate can’t carry your kid forever  and should not be expected to do so.


----------



## Ellejustus

pokergod said:


> They may, but that is a huge ego blow.  Pats DA, as set forth in many previous posts, did not have quite the success as Legends and Beach.  I can't see Legends and Beach accepting regional relegation, even with a path forward (I also think they know their best players and coaches will jump ship if they take that route).  The business model for beach is based on da and development toward da.  That way, they can keep tons of absolutely shitty flight iii teams with bad coaches, with the promise of a better tomorrow.  Those excellent top teams keep the $$$$$ coming in to fund the "non profit".  Without that promise of a better tomorrow, the wheels come off.


Maybe top team goes ECRL and then their other teams do the GAL League?  I like that too.  Bottom line, who cares what league your team is in next season.  Just find the right suit and all will be well.....lol....jk......having fun everyone and please don;t take me so serious.  Please...........  We should only have the top ECRL teams play ECNL teams. This is actually all so stupid.  It;s time for everyone to use their Soccer Mulligan.  Say sorry and lets get all the top teams in a league for 2020-2021.  Lets call it ECNL.  We will all start together at the start gate and play the games and then separate the teams based on the actually outcome of the games for playoffs 2021-2022 season.  Regulate from the 2020-2021 results


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> U littles are playing for fun, not to go to Stanford. Pro/rel also makes sense with little kids because, unlike with older kids who know where they rank in the food chain and sort themselves out accordingly, but the little ones don’t, so someone else needs to do it.
> 
> I’m just telling you how it is and why. Any time you start a sentence with “I wish...”, “I want...” or “Wouldn’t it be great if...”, you may as well end it with “clouds were made out of candy and it rained gummy bears.” Promotion/relegation doesn’t work at the highest level of youth girls soccer. I know that because it doesn’t exist despite years of cheap ass whiny parents like yourself constantly clambering for it. Clubs giving away high quality training doesn’t work, and I know that for the same reason.
> 
> You claim that big clubs are chicken, when the reality is you’re chicken to have your kid try out at a real club because you know how that will go. Either she’ll get cut because she isn’t good enough, or she’ll get cut because you don’t pay. Your daughter’s star teammate can’t carry your kid forever  and should not be expected to do so.


College path?  Blues sends more girls to surgery than to Stanford.  Bad bargain even if you are that good.

Soccer should be for fun at all levels, not just U Little.  If it isn't fun, why are you there?


----------



## Emma

dad4 said:


> The left column looks like the invite list to a very good tournament.  I'd be happy for my dd team to play any of them.
> 
> Hope those 17 clubs are talking to each other.  If ECNL are going to be pricks about it, the top DA clubs need to work together to set up events.





EOTL said:


> U littles are playing for fun, not to go to Stanford. Pro/rel also makes sense with little kids because, unlike with older kids who know where they rank in the food chain and sort themselves out accordingly, but the little ones don’t, so someone else needs to do it.
> 
> I’m just telling you how it is and why. Any time you start a sentence with “I wish...”, “I want...” or “Wouldn’t it be great if...”, you may as well end it with “clouds were made out of candy and it rained gummy bears.” Promotion/relegation doesn’t work at the highest level of youth girls soccer. I know that because it doesn’t exist despite years of cheap ass whiny parents like yourself constantly clambering for it. Clubs giving away high quality training doesn’t work, and I know that for the same reason.
> 
> You claim that big clubs are chicken, when the reality is you’re chicken to have your kid try out at a real club because you know how that will go. Either she’ll get cut because she isn’t good enough, or she’ll get cut because you don’t pay. Your daughter’s star teammate can’t carry your kid forever  and should not be expected to do so.


Pro/rel at all age groups is what keeps clubs honest and striving to be the best.  If some clubs resort to lots of long balls to win, then it helps other teams in the league learn how to deal with long balls.  The will to win is the most important thing in any sport.  It's not fair to other clubs in the league, especially the ones that worked hard to develop strong players and teams, if the bottom 2-3 teams don't bring their best challenge to the games year in and year out.  There must be something that holds clubs accountable in the ECNL.  There are only a few clubs in the ECNL that consistently develop players and place them in colleges bc of their soccer abilities.  Those Clubs will not be affected by pro/rel.  The ones that will be affected are the ones not developing the players or the game and not contributing to the league competitively. Why continue to keep them in the same league if they are under performing and hurting the development of the real deal clubs?  If ECNL hasn't learned how vulnerable it is by excluding clubs and not promoting/relegating based commitment to competition and development, then it will again suffer the same fate in a few years again. 

Pro/rel should only be feared by those clubs/teams that are only in an elite league bc of their friendships.  Your blues/slammers/surf teams will not have to worry about it but big clubs that are "chicken" would be afraid of it.


----------



## Kicker4Life

sdklutz said:


> I think the question that should be asked is not what your DPL team is doing but what are your former DA teams doing?  Are they becoming part of DPL?


Much better question!  Not GAL or DPL although I can see why there was confusion.


----------



## Flipthrow

“Blues sends more girls to surgery than to Stanford.”

I appreciate this remark. Size and skill are tough to beat.  Some of their teams we would call the black and blues because of all the bruises they would give out. Know plenty of their very good players that had to quit soccer as the injuries piled up because of the style they played.


----------



## Kicknit22

What the hell is “GAL” League or “ECRL”?  Are these new leagues?


----------



## Copa9

Flipthrow said:


> “Blues sends more girls to surgery than to Stanford.”
> 
> I appreciate this remark. Size and skill are tough to beat.  Some of their teams we would call the black and blues because of all the bruises they would give out. Know plenty of their very good players that had to quit soccer as the injuries piled up because of the style they played.


Or when two of their players take a player down and a third one comes in and kicks the player in the head while she is down.  Ref rarely sees it because of all the bodies.  Been there seen that.


----------



## Ellejustus

Flipthrow said:


> “Blues sends more girls to surgery than to Stanford.”
> 
> I appreciate this remark. Size and skill are tough to beat.  Some of their teams we would call the black and blues because of all the bruises they would give out. Know plenty of their very good players that had to quit soccer as the injuries piled up because of the style they played.


Similar to 95% of the D1 schools too.  Have you gone out to see a college game up live and personal?  Tad is getting his goats ready for college.  Too much soccer games is the real issue.  My dd played over 100 games when she was 9 at legends.  She always was asked to guest play with their top teams and we always accepted.  Even when Goats FC called, we were there within 60 minutes   This is why the GDA tried so hard to make "development" the standard and not both.


----------



## Hawkeye

Ellejustus said:


> That sucks.  Kicker says its already happening at Beach & Legends.  I think the timing of all this is piss poor for all of us.  USSF don;t care about us at all. I felt like sh*t two years ago when my dd got locked out of all the fun and now some you know how it feels.  However, I want all the top clubs playing together and I want a fair way to compete.  How about this for ECNL idea.  Take all the other top teams left out this year and make an "ECNL Independent League" for 2020-2021.  They can take top four to playoffs.  Too many good teams and lets stop all the poaching.  Then in 2021-2022 season the ECNL can learn what are the best teams based on playing in the games and make their top tier league and then a regional league.  Then we have a local tier 1 or flight one league where good local teams can be formed and actually challenge some of the ECNL teams.  I predict parents will not want all this division.  It sucks to move teams you guys and the girls have been through so much already.


Yup, the solution is so obvious and staring everyone in the face. ECNL just runs the DA league, basically intact, for the next year. The DA teams each play a crossover game against the ECNL teams. They use the DA showcase venues and increase the number of showcases. No one needs to go through the turmoil of figuring out which several thousand ECNL players should be displaced by several thousand DA players, and where the displaced players should all land, in a crazy situation where no one in the country can even train or tryout in person for the next couple months, at best. Then, based on results, they merge everyone into two tiers of 70 or so teams with promotion and relegation (and some crossover play in leagues and showcases) the following year.


----------



## Kicknit22

@Ellejustus , you keep referring to your kid and other players as “goats”.  Do you know what “goat” means?  Or do I not know what it means, in the context in which you’re using the word?  Because if I’m right, and I’m not saying I am, it can’t be plural.  There’s one Goat and I doubt anyone on this forum can claim to have raised them.


----------



## Kicknit22

Sheep, yes. Goats, no.


----------



## sdklutz

Kicknit22 said:


> @Ellejustus , you keep referring to your kid and other players as “goats”.  Do you know what “goat” means?  Or do I not know what it means, in the context in which you’re using the word?  Because if I’m right, and I’m not saying I am, it can’t be plural.  There’s one Goat and I doubt anyone on this forum can claim to have raised them.


Ya, you don't know his definition of goat...ba, ba, ba, baaaaa


----------



## EOTL

Emma said:


> Pro/rel at all age groups is what keeps clubs honest and striving to be the best.  If some clubs resort to lots of long balls to win, then it helps other teams in the league learn how to deal with long balls.  The will to win is the most important thing in any sport.  It's not fair to other clubs in the league, especially the ones that worked hard to develop strong players and teams, if the bottom 2-3 teams don't bring their best challenge to the games year in and year out.  There must be something that holds clubs accountable in the ECNL.  There are only a few clubs in the ECNL that consistently develop players and place them in colleges bc of their soccer abilities.  Those Clubs will not be affected by pro/rel.  The ones that will be affected are the ones not developing the players or the game and not contributing to the league competitively. Why continue to keep them in the same league if they are under performing and hurting the development of the real deal clubs?  If ECNL hasn't learned how vulnerable it is by excluding clubs and not promoting/relegating based commitment to competition and development, then it will again suffer the same fate in a few years again.
> 
> Pro/rel should only be feared by those clubs/teams that are only in an elite league bc of their friendships.  Your blues/slammers/surf teams will not have to worry about it but big clubs that are "chicken" would be afraid of it.


I’m just telling you that you are hoping for a fantasy that is not financially sustainable and would not be effective either. You are hoping for the soccer equivalent of communism. What if everyone got to own a rainbow?  Wouldn’t it be so great?  Somebody should make that happen.


----------



## dad4

Copa9 said:


> Or when two of their players take a player down and a third one comes in and kicks the player in the head while she is down.  Ref rarely sees it because of all the bodies.  Been there seen that.


Had a civil lawsuit in San Jose water polo over that kind of stuff.   Knee to the face under the water, where the ref can't see.  The ref won't look at the video and the doctor's report, but a jury will.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> I’m just telling you that you are hoping for a fantasy that is not financially sustainable and would not be effective either. You are hoping for the soccer equivalent of communism. What if everyone got to own a rainbow?  Wouldn’t it be so great?  Somebody should make that happen.


You are putting words in other people's mouths again.  If you want to argue with yourself, why do you need a forum?


----------



## Ellejustus

Hawkeye said:


> Yup, the solution is so obvious and staring everyone in the face. ECNL just runs the DA league, basically intact, for the next year. The DA teams each play a crossover game against the ECNL teams. They use the DA showcase venues and increase the number of showcases. No one needs to go through the turmoil of figuring out which several thousand ECNL players should be displaced by several thousand DA players, and where the displaced players should all land, in a crazy situation where no one in the country can even train or tryout in person for the next couple months, at best. Then, based on results, they merge everyone into two tiers of 70 or so teams with promotion and relegation (and some crossover play in leagues and showcases) the following year.


Brilliant.  Man, you guys who know how to write without emotion say what I was really trying to say.  I 100% want all this unified.  Let's do it for the girls and worry about winning teams after the girls are settled.  Some girls should be free to look around, but lets put a "no club coach contacting goats."


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicknit22 said:


> @Ellejustus , you keep referring to your kid and other players as “goats”.  Do you know what “goat” means?  Or do I not know what it means, in the context in which you’re using the word?  Because if I’m right, and I’m not saying I am, it can’t be plural.  There’s one Goat and I doubt anyone on this forum can claim to have raised them.


Goat is in the eye of the beholder bro.  My dd is my goat soccer player.  With words like "Elite" "Premier" "World Class" "Top Tier" "Development" and so on, your going to give me a hard time with my dd is a goat?  How about my dd is an "elite" soccer player playing in the Elite Club National league? Or my dd is world class playa because she played in the DA?  My dd is a soccer player who played for the Goat FC team where I found out about the socal soccer forum.  So what?


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicknit22 said:


> @Ellejustus , you keep referring to your kid and other players as “goats”.  Do you know what “goat” means?  Or do I not know what it means, in the context in which you’re using the word?  Because if I’m right, and I’m not saying I am, it can’t be plural.  There’s one Goat and I doubt anyone on this forum can claim to have raised them.


You will never hear me say my dd is a Unicorn though.  Maps taught me that word and I agree 100%.  Goat soccer player=Top soccer player with 3.9 or less.  Sheep soccer player fills the rest of the roster spots of 19-33.  I get all the terms bro.


----------



## MacDre

dad4 said:


> Had a civil lawsuit in San Jose water polo over that kind of stuff.   Knee to the face under the water, where the ref can't see.  The ref won't look at the video and the doctor's report, but a jury will.


Damn you’re on to something.  Lot’s of deep pockets and assets in elite club soccer.
Mac & Dad LLP “penalty chasers”


----------



## Kicknit22

Ellejustus said:


> Goat is in the eye of the beholder bro.  My dd is my goat soccer player.  With words like "Elite" "Premier" "World Class" "Top Tier" "Development" and so on, your going to give me a hard time with my dd is a goat?  How about my dd is an "elite" soccer player playing in the Elite Club National league? Or my dd is world class playa because she played in the DA?  My dd is a soccer player who played for the Goat FC team where I found out about the socal soccer forum.  So what?


I wasn’t trying to give you a hard time, EJ.  Just never heard someone use the term so often on this forum.  I can’t claim to be hip to the 4-1-1, bro.  Which is why I mentioned that “I could be wrong”.  I can fully appreciate being a honk for your own kid.  Most kids care more about that opinion more than any others (up to a certain age, I think) lol!


----------



## Sombitch

Kicknit22 said:


> @Ellejustus , you keep referring to your kid and other players as “goats”.  Do you know what “goat” means?  Or do I not know what it means, in the context in which you’re using the word?  Because if I’m right, and I’m not saying I am, it can’t be plural.  There’s one Goat and I doubt anyone on this forum can claim to have raised them.





Kicknit22 said:


> What the hell is “GAL” League or “ECRL”?  Are these new leagues?



ECRL -  Elite Clubs Regional League basically the second division of ECNL.


----------



## Kicknit22

Ellejustus said:


> You will never hear me say my dd is a Unicorn though.  Maps taught me that word and I agree 100%.  Goat soccer player=Top soccer player with 3.9 or less.  Sheep soccer player fills the rest of the roster spots of 19-33.  I get all the terms bro.


So, Goat soccer player = Top player with 3.9 or less what?


----------



## Emma

EOTL said:


> I’m just telling you that you are hoping for a fantasy that is not financially sustainable and would not be effective either. You are hoping for the soccer equivalent of communism. What if everyone got to own a rainbow?  Wouldn’t it be so great?  Somebody should make that happen.


Pro/Rel is the epitomy of Capitalism.  You don't produce a quality product, then you don't belong on the elite list and someone who steps up to produce a quality product will take your place.  Communism is the existing ECNL commune.  Everyone gets a share, regardless of the amount of effort or the quality of the effort and no one ever gets pushed out of the commune.  How is it financially unsustainable? The bottom 2-3 leave and another 2-3 replace them.  Someone on the bottom is always willing to foot the bill to get in the door.


----------



## Soccer

Sombitch said:


> ECRL -  Elite Clubs Regional League basically the second division of ECNL.


The winner of ECRL league will qualify for National ECNL playoffs.  So technically a Legends et all could still win it all.


----------



## timmyh

Kicknit22 said:


> What the hell is “GAL” League or “ECRL”?  Are these new leagues?


ECRL is ECNL 2nd teams (R is regional and the N is for National). 

GAL is Girls Academy League, which is now the highest tier of DPL and apparently why where many ex-DA clubs that didn't get into ECNL/ECRL will put their top teams next year.


----------



## Letsbreal

Soccer said:


> The winner of ECRL league will qualify for National ECNL playoffs.  So technically a Legends et all could still win it all.


Are clubs that aren’t in ECNL allowed to play ECRL or is it the same group of clubs?  And could a club have teams in ECNL at one age group and ECRL at others depending on history of success?


----------



## From the Spot

Has there been a formal explanation published stating the path from ECRL to ECNL and vise versa? It hard to differentiate facts from speculation.


----------



## pokergod

From the Spot said:


> Has there been a formal explanation published stating the path from ECRL to ECNL and vise versa? It hard to differentiate facts from speculation.


Good question.  I have seen earlier posts that Beach DA teams are heading to ECRL.  Any news on Legends?


----------



## Kicknit22

pokergod said:


> Good question.  I have seen earlier posts that Beach DA teams are heading to ECRL.  Any news on Legends?


Wait!  So Beach DA teams are willingly taking up 2nd position?  This is all too confusing


----------



## Soccer43

timmyh said:


> ECRL is ECNL 2nd teams (R is regional and the N is for National).
> 
> GAL is Girls Academy League, which is now the highest tier of DPL and apparently why where many ex-DA clubs that didn't get into ECNL/ECRL will put their top teams next year.


Say it isn't so.  My DD would never play in the GAL league, that is a dumb acronym for a girls league, don't care what it stands for.  I would prefer  "Girls Ultimate Youth" league (GUY).


----------



## Surf Zombie

Here in the north east we had the first year of ECNL regional league this year.  15 ECNL clubs. All with one National team in regular (National) ECNL and one Regional team. Typically the schedules mirrored each other. For example Scorpions 2007 ECNL National v. Match Fit 2007 ECNL National and    Scorpions 2007 ECNL Regional v. Match Fit 2007 ECNL Regional on the same day,

Over the last couple months I noticed ECNL rolling out more regional leagues.  There were Midwest & Virginia area leagues that contain ECNL clubs B teams and non-ECNL clubs A teams. They billed it in the announcements as a way to better evaluate prospective clubs.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Surf Zombie said:


> Here in the north east we had the first year of ECNL regional league this year.  15 ECNL clubs. All with one National team in regular (National) ECNL and one Regional team. Typically the schedules mirrored each other. For example Scorpions 2007 ECNL National v. Match Fit 2007 ECNL National and    Scorpions 2007 ECNL Regional v. Match Fit 2007 ECNL Regional on the same day,
> 
> Over the last couple months I noticed ECNL rolling out more regional leagues.  There were Midwest & Virginia area leagues that contain ECNL clubs B teams and non-ECNL clubs A teams. They billed it in the announcements as a way to better evaluate prospective clubs.











						ECNL GIRLS ANNOUNCES NEW ECNL REGIONAL LEAGUE - HEARTLAND FOR 2020-21 SEASON
					

ECNL Girls Regional Leagues expand into the Midwest Region RICHMOND, VA (January 23, 2020) – The ECNL Girls will be adding a new league to its growing platform of Regional Leagues, as the ECNL Girls Regional League – Heartland Conference will begin play in the 2020-21 season. The ECNL Girls...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
				




This one has 3 non-ECNL clubs & 3 ECNL clubs B teams.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Kicknit22 said:


> Wait!  So Beach DA teams are willingly taking up 2nd position?  This is all too confusing


That is the case.


----------



## pokergod

Kicknit22 said:


> Wait!  So Beach DA teams are willingly taking up 2nd position?  This is all too confusing


"willingly".  thx.  i need a laugh during a pandemic.  appreciate it.


----------



## Woobie06

From the Spot said:


> Has there been a formal explanation published stating the path from ECRL to ECNL and vise versa? It hard to differentiate facts from speculation.


This is what I am aware of, not claiming to be an expert.  Take it for what it is worth.

Before the DA Collapse this how the Leagues matched up with 1st / 2nd Teams for the most part - although some exceptions for those ECNL Clubs with 2 Teams, and those that had both DA and ECNL.

ECNL = DA
ECRL = DPL

ECNL clubs 2nd Teams were put in ECRL, just like DA Clubs 2nd Teams played DPL.

ECRL did not run in parallel every ECNL Division, some divisions did not have ECRL for 19-20.  ECRL ran in 6 of the 8 Divisions.  In those divisions that ran ECRL not every ECNL club had a 2nd team participate. For example in 19-20, a 12 Team ECNL Division, may only have had 10 Teams in ECRL with two clubs not supplying a team.

What I have been told,  but have not personally researched or confirmed, is that ECNL is mandating that every ECNL Division that runs a parallel ECRL Division must supply a 2nd Team.  Will see how that shakes out.

Depending on where teams land, and even if it only for a year, having former DA Clubs putting their top team in ECRL could result in some really lopsided score lines.


----------



## Letsbreal

Not being argumentative but I’m hearing the teams not accepted to ECNL will not be accepted in ECRL either.  


Kicker4Life said:


> That is the case.


----------



## Woobie06

Surf Zombie said:


> ECNL GIRLS ANNOUNCES NEW ECNL REGIONAL LEAGUE - HEARTLAND FOR 2020-21 SEASON
> 
> 
> ECNL Girls Regional Leagues expand into the Midwest Region RICHMOND, VA (January 23, 2020) – The ECNL Girls will be adding a new league to its growing platform of Regional Leagues, as the ECNL Girls Regional League – Heartland Conference will begin play in the 2020-21 season. The ECNL Girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has 3 non-ECNL clubs & 3 ECNL clubs B teams.


They may be creating more regional league divisions based on geography, rather than 1:1 ECNL to ECRL.  This was no Heartland ECNL Division for 19-20.


----------



## RedCard

Soccer43 said:


> Say it isn't so.  My DD would never play in the GAL league, that is a dumb acronym for a girls league, don't care what it stands for.  I would prefer  "Girls Ultimate Youth" league (GUY).


But she'll get to wear the newest, coolest patch!!!!!


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> That is the case.


That makes zero since.  I would have to say based on my scouting report on the 04' socal teams that Beach, Legends and LAG would be in the running for top team in the SW ECNL with Surf SD as the other top team.  LAFC better play harder if they want to compete.  Strikers beat them 2-1, and we were just getting to know each other.  I will say our team will be ready to battle every game.  I love LAFC and their possession style BTW.  Mr Lavers, please put Beach, Legends and LA Galaxay in the top tier.  All three would be one of the favorites to win the SW League Champ.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Letsbreal said:


> Not being argumentative but I’m hearing the teams not accepted to ECNL will not be accepted in ECRL either.


That was true for 19-20 season, but not for 20-21.  Pats already posted openly on their website their girls will participate in ECRL next year.

@Woobie06 is pretty much spot on.  In 19-20 season, the two AZ teams did not participate in the SW division of ECRL, so it was indeed "regional" and a good thing IMO.  I hope that remains the case next year.  ECNL for kids who wants to travel, and ECRL for kids that want to play locally.


----------



## Letsbreal

Messi>CR7 said:


> That was true for 19-20 season, but not for 20-21.  Pats already posted openly on their website their girls will participate in ECRL next year.
> 
> @Woobie06 is pretty much spot on.  In 19-20 season, the two AZ teams did not participate in the SW division of ECRL, so it was indeed "regional" and a good thing IMO.  I hope that remains the case next year.  ECNL for kids who wants to travel, and ECRL for kids that want to play locally.


I was told the Pats scenario was because their boys are in ECNL.


----------



## Ellejustus

MacDre said:


> Damn you’re on to something.  Lot’s of deep pockets and assets in elite club soccer.
> Mac & Dad LLP “penalty chasers”


Love the name.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Letsbreal said:


> I was told the Pats scenario was because their boys are in ECNL.


As does Beach.


----------



## EOTL

Emma said:


> Pro/Rel is the epitomy of Capitalism.  You don't produce a quality product, then you don't belong on the elite list and someone who steps up to produce a quality product will take your place.  Communism is the existing ECNL commune.  Everyone gets a share, regardless of the amount of effort or the quality of the effort and no one ever gets pushed out of the commune.  How is it financially unsustainable? The bottom 2-3 leave and another 2-3 replace them.  Someone on the bottom is always willing to foot the bill to get in the door.


Uh huh, sure. If promotion/relegation were the epitome of capitalism, that is what would be happening.  Youth  soccer is just about as pure a free market as could possibly exist. There’s no meaningful government regulation of any kind. Zippo. 

When you say “How is it financially unsustainable? the bottom 2-3 leave and another 2-3 replace them“ you make no attempt to address the financial consequences if that were to happen. I have. Just go back and read a couple posts back.

Again, I’m just telling you what is actually happening and why. You’re speculating about hopes and dreams without ever having taken a business class, having run a real business of having even the slightest understanding of the dynamics of youth soccer. If you’re right, it should be easy peasy to take down ECNL with your “epitome of capitalism”.  Why don’t you go do it?


----------



## Ellejustus

Emma said:


> Pro/Rel is the epitomy of Capitalism.  You don't produce a quality product, then you don't belong on the elite list and someone who steps up to produce a quality product will take your place.  Communism is the existing ECNL commune.  Everyone gets a share, regardless of the amount of effort or the quality of the effort and no one ever gets pushed out of the commune.  How is it financially unsustainable? The bottom 2-3 leave and another 2-3 replace them.  Someone on the bottom is always willing to foot the bill to get in the door.


Is this a joke Emma?


----------



## From the Spot

Kicknit22 said:


> Wait!  So Beach DA teams are willingly taking up 2nd position?  This is all too confusing


Why would these clubs create a Girls Academy League and then put their academy teams in ECRL? I must be going crazy.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

It’s very possible and quite likely that some ECNL clubs won’t exist by the time the kids start playing again. Much can change between now and the restart.


----------



## Jose has returned

DPLLove said:


> My kid played DPL and Part Times DA the last 3 years. It was a good way for her to train with the best but get a lot of play time on the DPL team. She is headed next fall to play D3 at a decent school and we could not be happier. She is a very smart kid and we feel fortunate she gets to play for the next four years at a very good academic institution. We knew she never would be a NWT player or most likely D1. She plays for the I’ve of the game and I look forward to watching her play the next 4 years


winner winner chicken dinner.......nice to see someone gets it


----------



## Jose has returned

Lionel Hutz said:


> How close are DMCV Sharks and SD Surf? I always had it in my mind that they are like a 9–iron away from each other.


4 iron


----------



## Woobie06

Sunil Illuminati said:


> It’s very possible and quite likely that some ECNL clubs won’t exist by the time the kids start playing again. Much can change between now and the restart.


Anything can happen and I would not be surprised by this at all.  I also would not be surprised with some clubs communicating rosters and asking for commitments now with deposits for the 20-21.  There will be hard presses for parents to pay now to keep the coaches/DOC’s employed and paid.  It’s going to be really interesting to see what happens and what people do and how clubs react.  So will pay, some won’t.


----------



## lionsalpha

Kicker4Life said:


> Only way that happens is if the parents don’t have enough faith in the Coaching staff at DA Clubs who have to swallow the bitter pill and play ECRL to prove their way up like Pats chose to do.
> 
> These times will show who really believes in “Follow the Coach, not the League”........


Exactly. I moved my DD to follow her coach since the LAGSB days. Coach loves to Beach and atill


Kicker4Life said:


> I know, but don’t think Clubs like Beach didn’t already experience that for years prior to DA.  I am hoping parents see the long game (overly optimistic, I know). Next year is on the rocks anyway. Likely no real National Showcases and USSF shuttered the YNT program at every age not in a WC Cycle (No Coach, no budget, no scout to stay in favor with).  I already know a lot former DA Clubs have lost top talent and I am sure Beach will too.
> 
> The decisions the Clubs have to make are double edged swords and neither lends itself to retaining talent.


the decision for my “07 DA” DD to stay at Beach will definitely be for the coach.I’ve seen parents come and go for the badge. It falls heavily on the trust of the coach.


----------



## pokergod

lionsalpha said:


> Exactly. I moved my DD to follow her coach since the LAGSB days. Coach loves to Beach and atill
> 
> 
> the decision for my “07 DA” DD to stay at Beach will definitely be for the coach.I’ve seen parents come and go for the badge. It falls heavily on the trust of the coach.


That makes sense.  If you don't mind divulging, how is the club, coach and team dealing with this craziness?


----------



## lionsalpha

pokergod said:


> That makes sense.  If you don't mind divulging, how is the club, coach and team dealing with this craziness?


For me personally just another day in this madness. I’ve seen a lot of change in the SB for the past two years. I’ve been thrown the word “elite”, “academy”, and everything along those lines. My coach called me first and was honest. I trust him. I have for the past 5 years. When we were told we were merging with Beach it was no different. When he called me pitching ECNRL it was no different. As long. As my daughter is happy and getting better she feels the same. Plus I know the “DA” staff as coaches were great. Heard nothing but good things.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Uh huh, sure. If promotion/relegation were the epitome of capitalism, that is what would be happening.  Youth  soccer is just about as pure a free market as could possibly exist. There’s no meaningful government regulation of any kind. Zippo.
> 
> When you say “How is it financially unsustainable? the bottom 2-3 leave and another 2-3 replace them“ you make no attempt to address the financial consequences if that were to happen. I have. Just go back and read a couple posts back.
> 
> Again, I’m just telling you what is actually happening and why. You’re speculating about hopes and dreams without ever having taken a business class, having run a real business of having even the slightest understanding of the dynamics of youth soccer. If you’re right, it should be easy peasy to take down ECNL with your “epitome of capitalism”.  Why don’t you go do it?


hogwash.   same argument says it was easy to take on Standard Oil or Southern Pacific.

However, I am in this for fun and good games.  if you feed me plane flights for blowouts, there are other sports.


----------



## Goforgoal

From the Spot said:


> Why would these clubs create a Girls Academy League and then put their academy teams in ECRL? I must be going crazy.


Clearly not all former DA clubs are interested in that route, or they didn't know about it before pursuing alternatives. We'll have to see how it all shakes out.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> hogwash.   same argument says it was easy to take on Standard Oil or Southern Pacific.
> 
> However, I am in this for fun and good games.  if you feed me plane flights for blowouts, there are other sports.


It must be time to get Teddy Roosevelt involved.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> It must be time to get Teddy Roosevelt involved.


Not happening.

My best bet is ECNL gets their way and 10% of kids move.  You give the olders a useless season of blowouts in ECRL, plus the same half great, half  diluted ECNL they had last year.

After that wasted year, we get to find out whether there is a grown up in the room.


----------



## DPLLove

pokergod said:


> Would be interesting to hear from DA families if the teams in general, and girls specifically, will stay with this DPL league.  I imagine that Beach, ALbion and Legends are calling the other clubs that are not in the ECNL to try to get them to join.  Liverpool.... which others?


Rangers, SDSClub, BYSCorona all come to mind


----------



## Soccer

I have posted this before.  It comes down to space at showcases, this is fact, believe it or not, Surf, RSC and Charlotte got the last three spots.  Louisville FC was getting in for 20-21 until this DA debacle.  Not sure if the will get ECRL.  There is the mandated 20-21 Regional league, B teams of ECNL teams.  There was not to be cross play with this.  They are waiting to see how many accept of the former DA teams  into a 1 year Regional league, if enough accept this will be seperate from B team regional league.  This league will have cross play in the fact the winners of their respective regions can qualify for Champions Playoffs.  They are  Working on logistics of regional showcases for this league too, not a guarantee.  

Texas wants a 10 month season, so the former DA frontier group is floating their own league. I am sure Albion and Carlsbad are floating something too, they are not getting a spot intothe new ECNL regional league.

The clubs that have the most to lose are the bottom ECNL clubs, because in 21-22 season the whole thing will be reevaluated, bigger venues for showcases and talk of making two legit tiers.  Or dropping underperforners.


----------



## Ellejustus

Soccer said:


> I have posted this before.  It comes down to space at showcases, this is fact, believe it or not, Surf, RSC and Charlotte got the last three spots.  Louisville FC was getting in for 20-21 until this DA debacle.  Not sure if the will get ECRL.  There is the mandated 20-21 Regional league, B teams of ECNL teams.  There was not to be cross play with this.  They are waiting to see how many accept of the former DA teams  into a 1 year Regional league, if enough accept this will be seperate from B team regional league.  This league will have cross play in the fact the winners of their respective regions can qualify for Champions Playoffs.  They are  Working on logistics of regional showcases for this league too, not a guarantee.
> 
> Texas wants a 10 month season, so the former DA frontier group is floating their own league. I am sure Albion and Carlsbad are floating something too, they are not getting a spot intothe new ECNL regional league.
> 
> The clubs that have the most to lose are the bottom ECNL clubs, because in 21-22 season the whole thing will be reevaluated, bigger venues for showcases and talk of making two legit tiers.  Or dropping underperforners.


Texas wants 10 months?  You have to be kidding me?  Who the heck wants that now?  I will be the first to say, "Stop 10 months of soccer for 99% of us." Were talking youth sports, not the pros.  Plus, I'm sick of this weak MLS soccer league and US Soccer.  Look how MLS treats American players and look at how USSF treated our top woman players and the little girls.  Then, look at how both our treating us right now.  Someone was making most of the money and it sure wasn;t the players.  I can read where all the money went.









						Rooney: MLS owners 'taking advantage' of stars
					

Former D.C. United star Wayne Rooney says MLS owners are "taking advantage" of American players through the U.S.-style trade system.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Ellejustus

I'm not trying to mock The Frontier's League 10 month league idea.  I get it and my dd did it for the first year of the GDA.  My question to dad.  How do you sell or talk your dd into 10 months of this crap?  What bribes are you offering to your goat?  What do you say after your dd team wins 10-0? All these showcases are so weak too.  I have to be honest today.  You talk about a lack of excitement and ganas. I met one dad who was so mad he pulled his dd out and never came back.  Others would say, "his dd wasnt that good anyways."  BS!!  The dad signed up for college exposure for his dd.  Nothing like your dd getting her one start on a Sunday and all the college coaches are gone.  I felt bad for him.  That was two years ago.  Guess what? She's going to college and playing soccer   I think when Maps and ETOL were around these matches had ganas.  I will not sign up my dd until I see everything that is required and planned for 2020-21.  Wow folks, 10 months?  Yuk!!! You have to be addicted and on some serious kool aid.  Kool aid was not just served at the GDA.  It's served everywhere with so many flavors now. "Elite Grape" "Cherry Premier" "Top Tier Mango" World Class Watermelon" and a new flavor they just developed, "Pink GAL Lemonade."  You can find a coach who will serve you up whatever flavors your itching ears like to hear.  I will sit on the sidelines now and watch all this play out.  What kind of sport have the kids actually been playing?  This is a blood bath war for market share and were all the market and of course our dd are forced to be stuck in the middle of all this sh*t.  No way.  I will not stand for this.  HS Soccer baby!!!


----------



## Soccer

Frontier


----------



## Surf Zombie

Soccer said:


> Frontier


Why would the clubs who are in ECNL participate in this?  

And would it be FC Dallas' A teams playing against these smaller clubs, plus the C Teams for the existing ECNL clubs (since their A teams will be in ECNL and B teams in ECNL regional league)?  Those games would have some ugly score lines.


----------



## Ellejustus

Soccer said:


> Frontier


I took a quick peak.  I thought it looked professional and I liked most of it.  10 months is a bit too much but maybe they have a "part time goat" player for those who want to do it all and have the freedom to do that and still play?  Very nicely put together under these crazy times.  People in Texas do some really good things and they love their sports


----------



## Soccerfan2

Soccer said:


> I have posted this before.  It comes down to space at showcases, this is fact, believe it or not, Surf, RSC and Charlotte got the last three spots.  Louisville FC was getting in for 20-21 until this DA debacle.  Not sure if the will get ECRL.  There is the mandated 20-21 Regional league, B teams of ECNL teams.  There was not to be cross play with this.  They are waiting to see how many accept of the former DA teams  into a 1 year Regional league, if enough accept this will be seperate from B team regional league.  This league will have cross play in the fact the winners of their respective regions can qualify for Champions Playoffs.  They are  Working on logistics of regional showcases for this league too, not a guarantee.
> 
> Texas wants a 10 month season, so the former DA frontier group is floating their own league. I am sure Albion and Carlsbad are floating something too, they are not getting a spot intothe new ECNL regional league.
> 
> The clubs that have the most to lose are the bottom ECNL clubs, because in 21-22 season the whole thing will be reevaluated, bigger venues for showcases and talk of making two legit tiers.  Or dropping underperforners.


I’m still trying to wrap my head around the structure of this.
Are you saying there could potentially be regular ECNL, ECRL that plays against ECNL (former DA teams) and ECRL that only plays each other (B teams of ECNL teams)?


----------



## futboldad1

Soccerfan2 said:


> I’m still trying to wrap my head around the structure of this.
> Are you saying there could potentially be regular ECNL, ECRL that plays against ECNL (former DA teams) and ECRL that only plays each other (B teams of ECNL teams)?


FWIW.....its a no to the above.....I have been told what “soccer” is posting is not accurate.....showcase space is the only part that is accurate......but I am getting my information third hand so I am not saying I am right I am just stating what I have been told and the information I got was accurate last time........


----------



## Ellejustus

futboldad1 said:


> FWIW.....its a no to the above.....I have been told what “soccer” is posting is not accurate.....showcase space is the only part that is accurate......but I am getting my information third hand so I am not saying I am right I am just stating what I have been told and the information I got was accurate last time........


3rd hand?  LOL bro   What is 2nd hand info in soccer?  It's super hard in this arena to get 1st hand information.  We all know who got the information first, second and now third in youth soccer.


----------



## futboldad1

Lol tru !


----------



## oh canada

EOTL said:


> A singular league with promotion/relegation would be the worst thing possible for youth soccer. Development depends on high quality clubs with high quality coaches, providing consistent, high quality training for many years. That, in turn, requires that clubs and coaches have financial incentive to do what they are doing. If a real club risks losing $80,000 in fees per team every year when players scatter to yahoo clubs because the team got relegated, the good coaches go away to find real jobs. The possibility that their only source of income might instantly vaporize if a 12 year old girl gets hurt is no way to make a living, and even dumbest soccer people understand that. So you end up with only daddy coaches. All promotion/relegation does at the highest level is destabilize youth soccer and drive the best coaches to find other occupations.
> 
> Even aside from the inevitable drop in quality of training as daddy coaches take over, promotion/relegation gets in the way of development in other critical ways. Suddenly every U12 game becomes critical to win at the expense of long term development. Kids are forced to play hurt when an entire team’s worth of fees are on the line. No coach is going to emphasize possession soccer at young ages, because young kids make a lot of mistakes playing possession, and that will inevitably cause them to lose games and get relegated.
> 
> And why would we be doing this? Because some cheap ass daddies whose self-esteem depends on how many soccer games their 12 year old daughter wins want it. Because those idiot daddies can’t see past tomorrow and fail to grasp that the real purpose of elite girls soccer is not to win a U12 game, but is really college opportunity. They don’t want to pay for or receive high quality training and development because all they care about is that their daughter wins a soccer game today.
> 
> That said, it is possible but doubtful that ECNL may create a very limited 2 tier system, but only to the extent it won’t cause kids to switch clubs if a team moves to the lower tier. It would do this through geographical restrictions so that new clubs are not on top of existing ones geographically.


@EOTL - on this, we concur;  maybe pro without rel?  as I similarly posted couple days ago (the preview window shows the wrong post but clicking on the link brings up the correct page):





__





						Say bye-bye-bye to Girls and Boys DA
					

Insurance in the general sense excluded communicable disease, pandemic and virus.  You can thank SARS for that.  Writng a policy to cover that would be very cost prohibitive for everyone.    Insurance companies do not actuarial underwrite for events like this.  I believe what your saying is that...



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## Copa9

timmyh said:


> ECRL is ECNL 2nd teams (R is regional and the N is for National).
> 
> GAL is Girls Academy League, which is now the highest tier of DPL and apparently why where many ex-DA clubs that didn't get into ECNL/ECRL will put their top teams next year.


Soon to be the top tier.  If things continue.


----------



## Copa9

Soccer said:


> I have posted this before.  It comes down to space at showcases, this is fact, believe it or not, Surf, RSC and Charlotte got the last three spots.  Louisville FC was getting in for 20-21 until this DA debacle.  Not sure if the will get ECRL.  There is the mandated 20-21 Regional league, B teams of ECNL teams.  There was not to be cross play with this.  They are waiting to see how many accept of the former DA teams  into a 1 year Regional league, if enough accept this will be seperate from B team regional league.  This league will have cross play in the fact the winners of their respective regions can qualify for Champions Playoffs.  They are  Working on logistics of regional showcases for this league too, not a guarantee.
> 
> Texas wants a 10 month season, so the former DA frontier group is floating their own league. I am sure Albion and Carlsbad are floating something too, they are not getting a spot intothe new ECNL regional league.
> 
> The clubs that have the most to lose are the bottom ECNL clubs, because in 21-22 season the whole thing will be reevaluated, bigger venues for showcases and talk of making two legit tiers.  Or dropping underperforners.


Don't confuse playoffs with showcases.  By the way, the third game in the showcases is a waste of time. First two games we always had at least 60-80 coaches, last game maybe 10-12.  Make showcases regional, different weekends with two games only.  Much better for players than flying 4- 6 hours across country only to get up the next morning for a 9:00 game which is really 6:00 where you flew from.  Ya that was a lot of fun.  So then players started having to come a day early so as not to be supper jet lagged, more money, more money.


----------



## futboldad1

Copa9 said:


> Soon to be the top tier.  If things continue.


Do you really have kid that has gone D1.....I do not believe it.......but if true why are you here?.......MAP is legitimate and brings a lot of value to the forum, he could not be more different......you just troll.....


----------



## From the Spot

Soccer said:


> They are waiting to see how many accept of the former DA teams  into a 1 year Regional league, if enough accept this will be seperate from B team regional league.  This league will have cross play in the fact the winners of their respective regions can qualify for Champions Playoffs.


So, three leagues for 2020-2021? And they are referring to two of the leagues as ECRL or ECNL Regional League.


----------



## soccerfan123

From the Spot said:


> So, three leagues for 2020-2021? And they are referring to two of the leagues as ECRL or ECNL Regional League.


What is the 3? ECNL, ECRL (a.k.a ECNL regional) and DPL? There is GAL to within DPL, then Coast Soccer and SCDSL. Great


----------



## Soccerfan2

soccerfan123 said:


> What is the 3? ECNL, ECRL (a.k.a ECNL regional) and DPL? There is GAL to within DPL, then Coast Soccer and SCDSL. Great


It’s good that we’re all so clear on what’s going on


----------



## From the Spot

soccerfan123 said:


> What is the 3? ECNL, ECRL (a.k.a ECNL regional) and DPL? There is GAL to within DPL, then Coast Soccer and SCDSL. Great


I meant within the ECNL umbrella according to Soccer's post.


----------



## Hawkeye

From the Spot said:


> So, three leagues for 2020-2021? And they are referring to two of the leagues as ECRL or ECNL Regional League.


The league for former DA clubs should be called the Elite Former DA Progam League (EFDAP, pronounced f-d up, because that’s what all this is).


----------



## soccer4us

I'm guessing there will be 2 in ECNL. Main top division and ECRL for the B teams and maybe select club 1st teams. Then, GAL and DPL as the  "competition". Local leagues will always be there but won't add those for discussion. Don't worry folks, a 3rd league will pop up before May! The "The girls elite premier diamond development academy of soccer" GEPDAS!


----------



## soccer4us

Former Girls DA clubs to join new Girls Academy program
					

The Development Player League (DPL) has announced a new tier of competition.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## Goforgoal

soccer4us said:


> Former Girls DA clubs to join new Girls Academy program
> 
> 
> The Development Player League (DPL) has announced a new tier of competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soccerwire.com


"However, it remains unclear how many of those top-end clubs will wind up choosing to put their top teams in the DPL’s new Girls Academy, instead of ultimately choosing the ECNL as the best long-term option."

Therein lies the biggest question at this point, or maybe more importantly, from those who choose to go this route, how many clubs will have one foot out the door behind the scenes while they serve their own self interests. Weird times indeed.


----------



## SoccerGeek

Ellejustus said:


> Top teams will stay together with the top top players.  Good coaching is key.  Plus, why leave?
> 
> Older teams will stay together and kick ass in Cali.  Those are good teams.  Plus, they can sell "no traveling outside of Cali."  So funny, the same crew that forced all this travel and thought it was awesome.  ECNL will poach the stud 12 year old and younger.  It won;t be as easy now though.  Soccer biz has changed again in socal.  Beach & Legends will be just find.  Plus, we can all play against each other now and HS Soccer will be cool.  No parting though.....lol!  Advise to those who control Surf Cup.  Make it a tier one premier tournament and let's get back to some tough competition.  I'll pay double for pure competition.  I need that badly in my life right now.



 You must be a beach or legends parent/coach.

The top beach players already left to Strikers and slammers ecnl teams. Why would others not follow? Only reason would be they cant make those teams.


----------



## SoccerGeek

soccer4us said:


> Former Girls DA clubs to join new Girls Academy program
> 
> 
> The Development Player League (DPL) has announced a new tier of competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soccerwire.com



Still trying to hold on


----------



## Ellejustus

SoccerGeek said:


> You must be a beach or legends parent/coach.
> 
> The top beach players already left to Strikers and slammers ecnl teams. Why would others not follow? Only reason would be they cant make those teams.


Is this a joke?


----------



## Kicknit22

Hawkeye said:


> The league for former DA clubs should be called the Elite Former DA Progam League (EFDAP, pronounced f-d up, because that’s what all this is).


Hands down, best post of the week!!  Too funny.  Thanks Hawkeye


----------



## Ellejustus

Hawkeye said:


> The league for former DA clubs should be called the Elite Former DA Progam League (EFDAP, pronounced f-d up, because that’s what all this is).


A hawk with an eye is dangerously good.  Excellent takes Hawkeye!!!


----------



## oh canada

soccer4us said:


> Former Girls DA clubs to join new Girls Academy program
> 
> 
> The Development Player League (DPL) has announced a new tier of competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soccerwire.com


As Jean-Baptiste Alphonse Karr wrote, "The more things change, the more they remain the same."  Play for a coach you like and a club you trust.  Ignore all the other noise.  Plenty of pathways to the next level.  Simple.


----------



## Ellejustus

oh canada said:


> As Jean-Baptiste Alphonse Karr wrote, "The more things change, the more they remain the same."  Play for a coach you like and a club you trust.  Ignore all the other noise.  Plenty of pathways to the next level.  Simple.


Simple?  Maybe up in Canada but down in Socal this is not simple.  Are you serious or just being a jokster?  Play for a coach and a club you can trust?  Its so simple that those like me our fools for not finding the simple path of youth soccer.


----------



## timbuck

Wouldn’t it be great if the clubs that don’t get to move from DA to ECNL said :
“We are bummed that we didn’t get the golden ticket.  We feel that our players deserve to play in this league against the best players.  But we realize that too many teams can have a negative impact.  We respect the decisions made by ECNL. We will continue to discuss future options with them. We will always encourage our players to choose whatever is best for them.  Our teams will focus on playing in our local club league (scdsl/Coast) and we hope to that our local league will have the prestige and competitiveness from 5 years ago. Our club is a founding member of scdsl and we will get back to the roots of why this league was formed.”


----------



## pokergod

Goforgoal said:


> "However, it remains unclear how many of those top-end clubs will wind up choosing to put their top teams in the DPL’s new Girls Academy, instead of ultimately choosing the ECNL as the best long-term option."
> 
> Therein lies the biggest question at this point, or maybe more importantly, from those who choose to go this route, how many clubs will have one foot out the door behind the scenes while they serve their own self interests. Weird times indeed.


these soccer clubs do not have self interest.  they are non profits that really care about the kids.  geesh.  we are all in this together.


----------



## El Cap

soccerfan123 said:


> What is the 3? ECNL, ECRL (a.k.a ECNL regional) and DPL? There is GAL to within DPL, then Coast Soccer and SCDSL. Great


I've been trying to make sense of the landscape based on what I've read on here and heard from others. Here's how it maps out (I think...):


----------



## pokergod

timbuck said:


> Wouldn’t it be great if the clubs that don’t get to move from DA to ECNL said :
> “We are bummed that we didn’t get the golden ticket.  We feel that our players deserve to play in this league against the best players.  But we realize that too many teams can have a negative impact.  We respect the decisions made by ECNL. We will continue to discuss future options with them. We will always encourage our players to choose whatever is best for them.  Our teams will focus on playing in our local club league (scdsl/Coast) and we hope to that our local league will have the prestige and competitiveness from 5 years ago. Our club is a founding member of scdsl and we will get back to the roots of why this league was formed.”


If you cannot lie to a flight iii family willing to pay that money, with a kid that could not make an extra team, tell them to spend years at flight iii developing so they can make the national team or goto college, and the only way is a da club developing that kid, then what incentive do some of these clubs have?


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> Simple?  Maybe up in Canada but down in Socal this is not simple.  Are you serious or just being a jokster?  Play for a coach and a club you can trust?  Its so simple that those like me our fools for not finding the simple path of youth soccer.


Yes, you are a fool. It is much easier in SoCal than anywhere else by virtue of the fact that there are so many more options. But once you go down the rabbit hole by club hopping to chase freebies, or  best team (as opposed to clubs), or more “respect” of you and your daughter from the coach or club, you are screwed.


----------



## Ellejustus

timbuck said:


> Wouldn’t it be great if the clubs that don’t get to move from DA to ECNL said :
> “We are bummed that we didn’t get the golden ticket.  We feel that our players deserve to play in this league against the best players.  But we realize that too many teams can have a negative impact.  We respect the decisions made by ECNL. We will continue to discuss future options with them. We will always encourage our players to choose whatever is best for them.  Our teams will focus on playing in our local club league (scdsl/Coast) and we hope to that our local league will have the prestige and competitiveness from 5 years ago. Our club is a founding member of scdsl and we will get back to the roots of why this league was formed.”


I like this way more everyday.  I'm a gamer bro and so is my dd.  My pride wants the "the highest soccer level out there" for my dd but my head says, "stay local so you can play local."  Two more years of HS (((Yay!!!)) and then college will hopefully be better.  I'm too honest and too competitive for watered down kool aid soccer anymore.  I want the real stuff.  It;s called Vegetable juice.  Who serves this this? No fruity drinks with fake fruits anymore for the top top players.  Top players need this and only this.  A good coach does not feed your ego with sugar and gum drops.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> Yes, you are a fool. It is much easier in SoCal than anywhere else by virtue of the fact that there are so many more options. But once you go down the rabbit hole by club hopping to chase freebies, or  best team (as opposed to clubs), or more “respect” of you and your daughter from the coach or club, you are screwed.


and what club and coach do you trust with your dd kind sir?  At least give us that......


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> Yes, you are a fool. It is much easier in SoCal than anywhere else by virtue of the fact that there are so many more options. But once you go down the rabbit hole by club hopping to chase freebies, or  best team (as opposed to clubs), or more “respect” of you and your daughter from the coach or club, you are screwed.


Hey Fact, listen dude, I'm so on to you.  I never chased a championship.  Stop saying that.  The USSF company changed to birth year.  The Fact is, our family lived in Temecula.  You all said find a coach right?  The 04 coach for the new Blues was not an option.  Playing up for Tad and taking Simone Jacksons spots was not going to happen either ((word was she was staying but ended up leaving, but who knew)).  So what's a dad to do ETOL?  Please Mr wise soccer dad who knows the law and does not share where his kid plays but he's on here 24/7 protecting something.  What is it with you?  I'm going to probably just have my dd play HS, how's that.  You guys can have all this sh*t.  Pay for this?  Stop lying that I chased freebies dude.  When they offerred my dd a spot, I said I needed to think about it.  Then the freebies starting coming.  Get your Facts straight Fact!!!!  Nice try homes!!!!


----------



## Copa9

futboldad1 said:


> Do you really have kid that has gone D1.....I do not believe it.......but if true why are you here?.......MAP is legitimate and brings a lot of value to the forum, he could not be more different......you just troll.....


Because.... I have another player!


----------



## Kicker4Life

SoccerGeek said:


> You must be a beach or legends parent/coach.
> 
> The top beach players already left to Strikers and slammers ecnl teams. Why would others not follow? Only reason would be they cant make those teams.


Really, do tell what you “know”.


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> Really, do tell what you “know”.


My dd is on Strikers and that's not the buzz I'm hearing.  Why would a great ((Beach 04)) team and their top, top players run over to Strikers?  Or Slammers?  The top top players are already being recruited or have already committed to a top school have zero reasons to jump ship.  Unless Kicker knows something I dont?


----------



## Ellejustus

@EOTL you are aware that the Docs and big time players in soccer are using this place as a marketing focus group for the country?  We need good, honest feed back from the parents about how were feeling and if were willing to put up with this sh*t again in 2020-2021.  Girls are quitting this sport left and right all because of people like you.  I'm serious.  You peg me to be someone I'm not.  So, it's time for you to reveal who you are and remove the mask.


----------



## Messi>CR7

El Cap said:


> I've been trying to make sense of the landscape based on what I've read on here and heard from others. Here's how it maps out (I think...):
> 
> View attachment 6873


So West Coast is the only confirmed member of this new GAL league?  I would assume they already had at least a few commitments before making the announcement.


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> Hey Fact, listen dude, I'm so on to you.  I never chased a championship.  Stop saying that.  The USSF company changed to birth year.  The Fact is, our family lived in Temecula.  You all said find a coach right?  The 04 coach for the new Blues was not an option.  Playing up for Tad and taking Simone Jacksons spots was not going to happen either ((word was she was staying but ended up leaving, but who knew)).  So what's a dad to do ETOL?  Please Mr wise soccer dad who knows the law and does not share where his kid plays but he's on here 24/7 protecting something.  What is it with you?  I'm going to probably just have my dd play HS, how's that.  You guys can have all this sh*t.  Pay for this?  Stop lying that I chased freebies dude.  When they offerred my dd a spot, I said I needed to think about it.  Then the freebies starting coming.  Get your Facts straight Fact!!!!  Nice try homes!!!!


The last time I checked, there are 10 field players at any given time, but Ms. Jackson only plays one, or none of them as it turned out. The club and the coach are more important than your daughter playing your preferred position for her. The fact that she can’t displace someone at her preferred position is a good indicator that she needs to play a different position anyway.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> Yes, you are a fool. It is much easier in SoCal than anywhere else by virtue of the fact that there are so many more options. But once you go down the rabbit hole by club hopping to chase freebies, or  best team (as opposed to clubs), or more “respect” of you and your daughter from the coach or club, you are screwed.


*Antonyms of FOOL*
judicious, sound, tell truth, valid, logical, wise, reveal, intelligent, come clean.  I am the opposite of what all my soccer enemies think of me.  I'm not perfect and fall short, but I'm really not a fool


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> The last time I checked, there are 10 field players at any given time, but Ms. Jackson only plays one, or none of them as it turned out. The club and the coach are more important than your daughter playing your preferred position for her. The fact that she can’t displace someone at her preferred position is a good indicator that she needs to play a different position anyway.


Whatever dude.  They had a few other older 03s too and some really good 2021 03.  I was not going to wait until March 2016 after state cup to see if my dd could make Tads new 03 team.  Come on bro, my dd was 4 11'.  I'm sorry, but I'm no fool bro.  She's a good little player but SJ is really good too.  I see why all you in that area don;t like me.  Rumors about me were going around from some assholes like you.  So Fact, enjoy your lies and hate.  They all go together.  Speak the truth with lies is the way to live your life.  Enjoy the night sir.  Going to sleep now will become hard for you.


----------



## Flipthrow

Is there a way to have a thread that does not end with talking about Ellejustus and his daughter and their "journey"? It doesnt seem to matter the topic that is brought up. They all stop parked in front of his house at the end of the cul de sac.


----------



## Ellejustus

Flipthrow said:


> Is there a way to have a thread that does not end with talking about Ellejustus and his daughter and their "journey"? It doesnt seem to matter the topic that is brought up. They all stop parked in front of his house at the end of the cul de sac.


Please don;t read.  Where is your team playing next year?


----------



## Ellejustus

The easiest thing you can do is not respond to my takes.  I'm stuck at home and bored to death and really want to help make soccer better but it's on life support.  The past is sure to repeat itself unless we as parents help the next group of parents.


----------



## Flipthrow

We have no way to make a choice until the forum tells us.


----------



## Ellejustus

Flipthrow said:


> We have no way to make a choice until the forum tells us.


What is your read for next year?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Flipthrow said:


> Is there a way to have a thread that does not end with talking about Ellejustus and his daughter and their "journey"? It doesnt seem to matter the topic that is brought up. They all stop parked in front of his house at the end of the cul de sac.


Even ignore is not robust enough to handle an invasion this persistent and pervasive. I am still left reading half conversations all over the place and messages about him.


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> Whatever dude.  They had a few other older 03s too and some really good 2021 03.  I was not going to wait until March 2016 after state cup to see if my dd could make Tads new 03 team.  Come on bro, my dd was 4 11'.  I'm sorry, but I'm no fool bro.  She's a good little player but SJ is really good too.  I see why all you in that area don;t like me.  Rumors about me were going around from some assholes like you.  So Fact, enjoy your lies and hate.  They all go together.  Speak the truth with lies is the way to live your life.  Enjoy the night sir.  Going to sleep now will become hard for you.


If you were worried your daughter would not even make the team, the soccer dream is over.


----------



## Ellejustus

Soccerfan2 said:


> Even ignore is not robust enough to handle an invasion this persistent and pervasive. I am still left reading half conversations all over the place and messages about him.


We will get to a million views too


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> If you were worried your daughter would not even make the team, the soccer dream is over.


----------



## El Cap

Messi>CR7 said:


> So West Coast is the only confirmed member of this new GAL league?  I would assume they already had at least a few commitments before making the announcement.


My assumption is that all of the DPL teams from each club become their GAL team. The new teams in GAL will be GDA teams or others that opt in.
Using a club like Legends as an example, perhaps the GDA teams are playing ECRL with the goal of getting into ECNL ASAP, the GAL team is the 2nd team, the DPL team is the 3rd team, etc. Don't know any of this for fact, just speculating. I think that the GAL having more GDA teams committed in addition to WCFC is a good bet.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> If you were worried your daughter would not even make the team, the soccer dream is over.


Smart one, back before the dilution of talent, it was very very uncommon for a player to play up with Tad.  He did have one, Kennedy Wesley that is pretty darn good.  I watched with my eyes and knew it would be hard for my goat to make Tads 03 goat team.  Plus, as 04 should would have to start to justify that call up imo.  Go back and look at the rosters of Bakers 02/03 2020 players then go look at our rosters of 03 2021 players.  Plus Tad was recruiting all the top 03s.  As long as assholes like you lie about me and my dd, I will never leave.


----------



## EliteSoccerDad

I am hearing  ECNL contacting exDA conferences via DOCs that don't have a home trying to set up 10 month league (no high school).

This would be an alternative to GAL.


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> Smart one, back before the dilution of talent, it was very very uncommon for a player to play up with Tad.  He did have one, Kennedy Wesley that is pretty darn good.  I watched with my eyes and knew it would be hard for my goat to make Tads 03 goat team.  Plus, as 04 should would have to start to justify that call up imo.  Go back and look at the rosters of Bakers 02/03 2020 players then go look at our rosters of 03 2021 players.  Plus Tad was recruiting all the top 03s.  As long as assholes like you lie about me and my dd, I will never leave.


I am going to give you some advice. No college coach needs a headache like you, especially when your daughter isn’t a difference-maker. And no club coach will recommend a kid with a parent who is a headache like you. If your kid is marginal to get an offer, you will be the reason it didn’t happen.  The best thing you can do for your daughter is stay off this site and stop attending her practices and games, because you will inevitably screw things up for her even worse then you already have. The same holds true for any of her extracurricular activities.


----------



## Hawkeye

EliteSoccerDad said:


> I am hearing  ECNL contacting exDA conferences via DOCs that don't have a home trying to set up 10 month league (no high school).
> 
> This would be an alternative to GAL.


Does anyone want that? One of DA’s biggest problems was not listening to the vast majority of its member clubs and ultimate customers who wanted the option of not playing high school (and, before that, wanted single year age groups, less burdensome travel, etc). From the get-go DA was set up and run as though the people in charge wanted to write a Harvard Business School article on how they’d managed to make it fail within three years.


----------



## soccer4us

Hawkeye said:


> Does anyone want that? One of DA’s biggest problems was not listening to the vast majority of its member clubs and ultimate customers who wanted the option of not playing high school (and, before that, wanted single year age groups, less burdensome travel, etc). From the get-go DA was set up and run as though the people in charge wanted to write a Harvard Business School article on how they’d managed to make it fail within three years.


It makes no sense. Why would a league who promotes playing HS soccer create some spin off league for certain clubs saying no HS soccer....


----------



## EliteSoccerDad

Hawkeye said:


> Does anyone want that? One of DA’s biggest problems was not listening to the vast majority of its member clubs and ultimate customers who wanted the option of not playing high school (and, before that, wanted single year age groups, less burdensome travel, etc). From the get-go DA was set up and run as though the people in charge wanted to write a Harvard Business School article on how they’d managed to make it fail within three years.


100% agree.  The two main flaws of DA were not allowing HS and the substitution rules.   The GAL solves those issues and seems to be at least a short term alternative for clubs without a place to play.  But there are clubs who still want the 10 month season.  10 month season = more $$.


----------



## EliteSoccerDad

soccer4us said:


> It makes no sense. Why would a league who promotes playing HS soccer create some spin off league for certain clubs saying no HS soccer....


$$


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> My dd is on Strikers and that's not the buzz I'm hearing.  Why would a great ((Beach 04)) team and their top, top players run over to Strikers?  Or Slammers?  The top top players are already being recruited or have already committed to a top school have zero reasons to jump ship.  Unless Kicker knows something I dont?


Your spot on. My DD has decided that she wants to stick with her Coac and Club despite a 2nd tier league. she is willing to play in ECRL and has a massive chip on her shoulder to prove a point.  

game on!  Gonna be ugly!!!


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> I am going to give you some advice. No college coach needs a headache like you, especially when your daughter isn’t a difference-maker. And no club coach will recommend a kid with a parent who is a headache like you. If your kid is marginal to get an offer, you will be the reason it didn’t happen.  The best thing you can do for your daughter is stay off this site and stop attending her practices and games, because you will inevitably screw things up for her even worse then you already have. The same holds true for any of her extracurricular activities.


Is that legal advice sir?  My dd is and was a minor in the pool of sharks of men who ran all this stuff. It is my job as a Hawk Eye dad to make sure her well being is safe until she turns 18.  I know who you are and I would be very careful what you say too.  My dd is safe and doing great.  Adults like you have been after her which is super sad and scary too all in one.  What you just said it was you said to me in person.  Almost by quote I think too.  Get a life.  My job is almost done everyone.  Enjoy talking with EOTL and the likes of him.  I won;t give it up dude.  You need help more than anyone else here.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> Smart one, back before the dilution of talent, it was very very uncommon for a player to play up with Tad.  He did have one, Kennedy Wesley that is pretty darn good.  I watched with my eyes and knew it would be hard for my goat to make Tads 03 goat team.  Plus, as 04 should would have to start to justify that call up imo.  Go back and look at the rosters of Bakers 02/03 2020 players then go look at our rosters of 03 2021 players.  Plus Tad was recruiting all the top 03s.  As long as assholes like you lie about me and my dd, I will never leave.


Who will be the ‘04 Blues ECNL. Coach next year?


----------



## Ellejustus

@EOTL I found my song for my dd.  I love her so much dude you have no idea.  D.A.D.D. assholes punks like you.  I pray to God almighty that she avoids men who treat woman and girls like sh*t!!!!  I will take the rest of the day to chill and come back tomorrow.  Let the haters hate all they want. You sound like the same dude who said that the coaches also size up dd mom to see how fat she is and then tells the goat you better not gain any more fu*king weight or the deal is off the table.  You guys are whacked out of your minds. All these injuries too.  You could careless about my dd or anyone dd.  You probably dont have a dd.........


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> Who will be the ‘04 Blues ECNL. Coach next year?


I have no clue Kicker.  I liked the one they had this year.  I was impressed and that team was tough and played with Ganas.  I'm sure they will announce the coach soon.  They have plenty to choose from to make a very tough 04 top team.  I actually should have ranked LAFC and Blues in the top 10. Strikers will give everyone a good game but I will not speak foolishness that we will be champs.


----------



## pokergod

Kicker4Life said:


> Your spot on. My DD has decided that she wants to stick with her Coac and Club despite a 2nd tier league. she is willing to play in ECRL and has a massive chip on her shoulder to prove a point.
> 
> game on!  Gonna be ugly!!!


Good luck to you and your daughter. I have spoken to a few families we know at Beach and Legends now that dust has cleared.  The answers are all logical.  The olders seem to be staying put.  The youngers that like their teams and their coaches are staying.  The youngers that did not like coach/club but thought it provided a path forward will jump ship.  The families that drove a long way for the DA dream are now looking at ECNL clubs closer to home.  The biggest issue I hear over and over again is that the DA clubs, more than the ECNL clubs, tried to pitch that DA was only way to reach top of pyramid.  That carpet has now been pulled out and people see more options.  As a customer, the more options the better.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Kicker4Life said:


> Who will be the ‘04 Blues ECNL. Coach next year?







__





						Southern California Blues Soccer Club
					





					www.scblues.com


----------



## Ellejustus

pokergod said:


> Good luck to you and your daughter. I have spoken to a few families we know at Beach and Legends now that dust has cleared.  The answers are all logical.  The olders seem to be staying put.  The youngers that like their teams and their coaches are staying.  The youngers that did not like coach/club but thought it provided a path forward will jump ship.  The families that drove a long way for the DA dream are now looking at ECNL clubs closer to home.  The biggest issue I hear over and over again is that the DA clubs, more than the ECNL clubs, tried to pitch that DA was only way to reach top of pyramid.  That carpet has now been pulled out and people see more options.  As a customer, the more options the better.


Very good job bro.  My big foolish heart believed in the GDA dream.  Lastman said more options is better and we have so many options we can choose.  Plus with all the extra time on your hands, parents can make good decisions.  I don;t like that childish punishment on Legends and Beach though. Let them play with the big girls because they really do have the top top teams in Socal.  Very good teams plus, most of those top top goats who were playing up will probably now play with u17s.  Also, we can now play all philosophies and let them play the games just like basketball.  So many ways to play offense and defense.


----------



## Copa9

Kicker4Life said:


> Really, do tell what you “know”.


Just heard some rumblings that many of you might want to hear.  Colleges (I am thinking private colleges)  will be announcing soon that all classes will be on line until there is a vaccine for covid-19.  Hope this isn't so, a lot can happen between now and August.


----------



## Kicker4Life

pokergod said:


> Good luck to you and your daughter. I have spoken to a few families we know at Beach and Legends now that dust has cleared.  The answers are all logical.  The olders seem to be staying put.  The youngers that like their teams and their coaches are staying.  The youngers that did not like coach/club but thought it provided a path forward will jump ship.  The families that drove a long way for the DA dream are now looking at ECNL clubs closer to home.  The biggest issue I hear over and over again is that the DA clubs, more than the ECNL clubs, tried to pitch that DA was only way to reach top of pyramid.  That carpet has now been pulled out and people see more options.  As a customer, the more options the better.


That all sounds logical. There are MANY SB families with Top Notch players that are all trying to navigate this change. Many see the value in the Coaching Staff Beach has put together and understand the 20/21 Season is about recovery and positioning for 21/22. As those families sit back and look at the landscape I am happy that many see the value in staying local and building a cohesive environment.


----------



## myself

pokergod said:


> The biggest issue I hear over and over again is that the DA clubs, more than the ECNL clubs, tried to pitch that DA was only way to reach top of pyramid.


Good riddance DA.


----------



## Overtime

Kicker4Life said:


> Your spot on. My DD has decided that she wants to stick with her Coac and Club despite a 2nd tier league. she is willing to play in ECRL and has a massive chip on her shoulder to prove a point.
> 
> game on!  Gonna be ugly!!!


Are the girls on the former DA teams looking to play HS or pass on that opportunity?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Overtime said:


> Are the girls on the former DA teams looking to play HS or pass on that opportunity?


Pretty sure everyone will play now that the option is there. My DD is excited to play but isn’t stoked about the Coach.


----------



## Ellejustus

Hawkeye said:


> Does anyone want that? One of DA’s biggest problems was not listening to the vast majority of its member clubs and ultimate customers who wanted the option of not playing high school (and, before that, wanted single year age groups, less burdensome travel, etc). From the get-go DA was set up and run as though the people in charge wanted to write a Harvard Business School article on how they’d managed to make it fail within three years.


Who are the company owners who started all this?  The DMs as some call them?  They took off?


----------



## pokergod

Kicker4Life said:


> That all sounds logical. There are MANY SB families with Top Notch players that are all trying to navigate this change. Many see the value in the Coaching Staff Beach has put together and understand the 20/21 Season is about recovery and positioning for 21/22. As those families sit back and look at the landscape I am happy that many see the value in staying local and building a cohesive environment.


I agree beach has some really good coaches. But Beach, at the top, used the DA designation as a sword, not a shield.  They really, in my opinion, acted terribly toward many people I know.  As Iron Mike says, everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face.  They just got rocked with a hook to the chin.  Will be interesting to see if they fix their problems and weather this storm.  I personally think the next shoe to drop for beach will be the break up of the long beach and south bay clubs.


----------



## Flipthrow

Ellejustus said:


> What is your read for next year?


My read is no different from any other year. The best players will be found and succeed at the next level. Even an average soccer mom can watch a game for 15 minutes and tell you who the best players on both teams are. 
The ones that keep training on and off the field, that learn about nutrition and proper rest, that keep their bodies strong to avoid injury, and that keep improving their skills and keep their speed will be on top and get offers to colleges. Even good players on flight 1 teams get offers for smaller 
private  schools in d2/d3 if they work for it. 
For picking a team you should ask your kid every year what they care about, give them options, and let them decide. I go with coach first, team second, and club like 7th. If a coach believes in  your kid they will thrive. If they don't then they will be miserable even if the team is winning.
Ellejustus you actually have some valid points and opinions but they get lost in all the madness you put out there.


----------



## Kicker4Life

pokergod said:


> I agree beach has some really good coaches. But Beach, at the top, used the DA designation as a sword, not a shield.  They really, in my opinion, acted terribly toward many people I know.  As Iron Mike says, everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face.  They just got rocked with a hook to the chin.  Will be interesting to see if they fix their problems and weather this storm.  I personally think the next shoe to drop for beach will be the break up of the long beach and south bay clubs.


I see things A bit differently.  Although there may be a bigger divide between SB and LB, the SB as a whole does not want to drive to OC Great Park. So Beach stands to capitalize on a unification of the SB. If they can pull that off, well it is going to be a tough ECRL season at many of the age groups.


----------



## Ellejustus

Flipthrow said:


> My read is no different from any other year. The best players will be found and succeed at the next level. Even an average soccer mom can watch a game for 15 minutes and tell you who the best players on both teams are.
> The ones that keep training on and off the field, that learn about nutrition and proper rest, that keep their bodies strong to avoid injury, and that keep improving their skills and keep their speed will be on top and get offers to colleges. Even good players on flight 1 teams get offers for smaller
> private  schools in d2/d3 if they work for it.
> For picking a team you should ask your kid every year what they care about, give them options, and let them decide. I go with coach first, team second, and club like 7th. If a coach believes in  your kid they will thrive. If they don't then they will be miserable even if the team is winning.
> Ellejustus you actually have some valid points and opinions but they get lost in all the madness you put out there.


Thanks mama bear.


----------



## From the Spot

Messi>CR7 said:


> So West Coast is the only confirmed member of this new GAL league?


Do you know if they are entering their DA team in the league or the DPL team?


----------



## Technician72

Kicker4Life said:


> Your spot on. My DD has decided that she wants to stick with her Coac and Club despite a 2nd tier league. she is willing to play in ECRL and has a massive chip on her shoulder to prove a point.
> 
> game on!  Gonna be ugly!!!


Best of luck to your DD, she's the real deal. Toughest forward my DD has defended over the last few years. My daughter said the toughest part of defending her was her ability to move off the ball, as a CB not being able to know where she was forced her into having to follow her, not allowing to help out her other defenders as much.

Most forwards were one trick ponies and would go 1 vs 1 but the IQ on Kickers daughter is insane. Regardless of platform, that's why she's on "The List", not for the other reasons certain posters have accused of.

Looking forward to watching her continue to grow. Stay safe!


----------



## Kicker4Life

pokergod said:


> I agre Hi q a
> beach has some really good coaches. But Beach, at the top, used the DA designation as a sword, not a shield.  They really, in my opinion, acted terribly toward many people I know.  As Iron Mike says, everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face.  They just got rocked with a hook to the chin.  Will be interesting to see if they fix their problems and weather this storm.  I personally think the next shoe to drop for beach will be the break up of the long beach and south bay clubs.


I can’t argue with your experience, but I see Beach using this as an opportunity to unify not divide.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Technician72 said:


> Best of luck to your DD, she's the real deal. Toughest forward my DD has defended over the last few years. My daughter said the toughest part of defending her was her ability to move off the ball, as a CB not being able to know where she was forced her into having to follow her, not allowing to help out her other defenders as much.
> 
> Most forwards were one trick ponies and would go 1 vs 1 but the IQ on Kickers daughter is insane. Regardless of platform, that's why she's on "The List", not for the other reasons certain posters have accused of.
> 
> Looking forward to watching her continue to grow. Stay safe!


Thank you!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Overtime said:


> Are the girls on the former DA teams looking to play HS or pass on that opportunity?


If the opportunity is there, they will play...I can’t speak for anyone but my DD who is cool with playing HS, but strictly from an social standpoint.  We will see what the HS does in terms of a commitment to the Girls program.


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> If the opportunity is there, they will play...I can’t speak for anyone but my DD who is cool with playing HS, but strictly from an social standpoint.  We will see what the HS does in terms of a commitment to the Girls program.


No CIF Championship to bring to the school?  What things would you like to see the girls program do besides get a better coach?


----------



## ToonArmy

From the Spot said:


> Do you know if they are entering their DA team in the league or the DPL team?


I don't even think we know they are going into that league and not ECNL2 yet. Or regional league whatever it's called.


----------



## timbuck

Kicker4Life said:


> If the opportunity is there, they will play...I can’t speak for anyone but my DD who is cool with playing HS, but strictly from an social standpoint.  We will see what the HS does in terms of a commitment to the Girls program.


I honestly think that the high school soccer season in So Cal will be the next time that our kids play in a game.


----------



## Soccer43

El Cap said:


> My assumption is that all of the DPL teams from each club become their GAL team. The new teams in GAL will be GDA teams or others that opt in.
> Using a club like Legends as an example, perhaps the GDA teams are playing ECRL with the goal of getting into ECNL ASAP, the GAL team is the 2nd team, the DPL team is the 3rd team, etc. Don't know any of this for fact, just speculating. I think that the GAL having more GDA teams committed in addition to WCFC is a good bet.


Seriously, does no one else think it is dumb to call the league GAL?


----------



## SoccerGeek

Soccer43 said:


> Seriously, does no one else think it is dumb to call the league GAL?



I agree..GAL?? and foolish parents will pay top dollar to play in this league. 

The good old days when you would play state cup. Then go on to play far west regionals and the national cup. National cup meant something. ECNL, ERNL, DPL and now Gal for the “elite”.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol

Messi>CR7 said:


> So West Coast is the only confirmed member of this new GAL league?  I would assume they already had at least a few commitments before making the announcement.


What is your source? West Coast has boys ECNL. Why wouldn’t West Coast play in the ECNL Regional League?


----------



## Copa9

Soccer43 said:


> Seriously, does no one else think it is dumb to call the league GAL?





timbuck said:


> Seriously, does no one else think it is dumb to call the league GAL?


.
Maybe just - Academy League,   A.L.  Or could be A.L. South,  A.L North,  A.L South West


----------



## Ellejustus

Technician72 said:


> Best of luck to your DD, she's the real deal. Toughest forward my DD has defended over the last few years. My daughter said the toughest part of defending her was her ability to move off the ball, as a CB not being able to know where she was forced her into having to follow her, not allowing to help out her other defenders as much.
> 
> Most forwards were one trick ponies and would go 1 vs 1 but the IQ on Kickers daughter is insane. Regardless of platform, that's why she's on "The List", not for the other reasons certain posters have accused of.
> 
> Looking forward to watching her continue to grow. Stay safe!


Tech, is this how your doing "Tech Specs" for 2020?  Did you get that "One Trick Pony" from RB?  Since I'm the only dad who talks about "The List", the pony can only be my dd.  The reason I ask Tech, after my goat left her Blues Pin and played possession for 6 months with her new team, RB came over to talk it up with her coach PD after we won Surf Cup.  He said, "Wow, #7 is not a one trick pony anymore." I kid you not so I bet 100% you got that tagline from him or maybe a slow parent who hated it when my dd scored goals when she was 11. I was standing right there and he had no idea I was #7s daddy.  I actually hated that and I still do.  Its what slow people say when their not fast.


----------



## ToonArmy

JuliVeee said:


> I've heard that ALL of Beach DA teams have announced they are going ECRL WITH Pats, Legends and OC Surf.  I haven't heard anything of this new "DPL Academy".


This looks correct as far as those 3 clubs.


----------



## Ellejustus

Today's lesson will be about "The U14 YNT List of 2017."  For anyone who is new on here and have no idea what "The List" is, I will be sharing how "The List" and "The Training Centers" were used to try and get "one trick ponies" from one club ((mostly non ECNL Clubs players)) over to their clubs because this new league had the list and you needed to be at a club that is proudly a part of the new Girls Development Academy.  Only in this league can you punch your ticket to Hollywood they said, right @pokergod?  I feel that is the big rub from clubs who got players stolen back in the 2016-2017 and 2017-2018 seasons.  GDA bragged and pumped their fists in the air and said, "we are the way, the truth and the life" for the new kind of development soccer.  That was 100% true.  The List of 2017 is really the only list my dd tried out for.  All the other lists she had no interest in. She chose HS in early 2018 and walked away from any list opportunities.  The marketing part for the club is what makes the list so valuable, besides the value to the parents and child for future D1 deal.  For example, let's say the Sharks had a stud forward that they developed since the goat was 5. Surf recruits the forward and says, "You need to be here because of this and this and that."  The forward leaves Shark Pin and makes YNT the next year.  How does the Sharks feel?  I know EOTL says it's both the Sharks and the stupid parents fault for taking the freebie from surf.  Now, the forward is plastered on all online platforms to show all the other parents and friends on FB that they ((The club and GDA)) developed this goat, when in all honesty it was the goat who put in all the training with the help of a coach and a club.  For example, the GDA said this about SM,
Sophia Smith Becomes First Girls' Academy Alum Drafted Into NWSL.  

She will also be the answer to a new trivia question.  Who was the only player to be the first & last player drafted in the NWSL from the GDA? Back to the shark analogy.  The Sharks lost their stud player and now others from the area will want to be on the list too.  Clubs from the GDA pitched this to the top players.  Question, can the Sharks take her image and say, "Were so proud of so and so for making U14 National team.  It was because of us she made it though.  Without our club, no way she makes the list."  No they won;t do that, right?  Tech, the list was only used to get one trick ponies ((goats)) from one club with no GDA and to a club with the badge of honor.  U14 was not even a team like they preached to me and dd. The List Kickers dd made is not the list I was talking about so were all clear.  I have made comments about that list, but nothing about his kid not deserving at all.  In fact, I pm kicker and publicly said congrats. Plus, she earned it on the field and with hard work.  I just want the facts to be known for all the viewers.  My dd was not trying to make any list after the Sept 2017 list or the nexts one after that or if their will ever be ones like before.  My dd is not chasing ECNL National Championship, only wants to play against all the top players and teams and see what lady luck in soccer can bring.  If theirs one sport where miracles can happen it's girls soccer.  She is 100% chasing a CIF HS Soccer championship.  The school has zero and it would be cool to get one for her.  I will share later about my findings of how this list benefited the GDA clubs with huge growth the last two years, all the while the smaller club is losing customers left and right.  In fact, the club that paid for the goat is also trying to buy the little clubs.  If you can;t beat them, buy them  
So I have changed my mine again.  All the GDA teams going to ECRL will just have to kick everyone's ass like you did in half the GDA games the last two years.  Do that for one more year and then the next year when my dd doesn;t play it can get all sorted out.  What a mess all this is.  
P.S. Tech.  I told my dd about someone on the forum saying she's one trick pony like what RB said.  She got a good laugh out of it and so did I and I mean that.  No hard feelings at all.  Lastly, it's cool your dd got in all those defensive battles with Kickers dd the past few years.  Cool memories for the kiddos


----------



## Ellejustus

Oh happy days


----------



## Messi>CR7

cerebro de fútbol said:


> What is your source? West Coast has boys ECNL. Why wouldn’t West Coast play in the ECNL Regional League?


I was replying to @El Cap who shows in his chart (post#1511 on page 76) that WCFC is in GAL, while others are still question marks.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sunil Illuminati said:


> There's literally no other country in the World so vested in creating leagues and clubs to help develop kids who aren't good enough to go pro! Can you imagine any clubs in the rest of the World that are worth their salt touting "We've got kids going to College" Lol. People come on here like they're deciding the future of the game for the rest of the World. Soccer in the US is small potatoes and the USSF and equally at the youth level have been publicly "found out" 10 years too late. Come on people we can do better. Put your kids with the best coaches and lets stop this nonsense


I just don't see a lot of people wanting their daughters to be pro soccer players.  It is seriously a small percentage of that extremely small percentage that does really well financially as a pro women's soccer player.  My kid is a pro soccer player and although she is enjoying herself she is aware that soccer right now is a passion more than a career.  Her roommate/teammate has already been accepted into law school and is delaying enrolling while she is playing out her dreams and my kid is studying for the LSAT.

Most of these women that make it to the pros are unicorns beyond anything imagineable on the men's side.  They not only are talented and dedicated but almost all of them are brilliant and many are well educated.  Just imagine if Paul Pogba was also a brilliant scholar and had a graduate degree.  Many of our professional women's players have them and are playing more for the love of the game than any sort of financial reward.  The NWSL is the most successful women's professional league in terms of attendance in the US yet it is still unfortunately not there yet.  My point is that college to most is a great outcome.

Good luck to you and you player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

dad4 said:


> It is worse than that.  Most top teams in the country are going to break up because ECNL wants to kill off the programs at DA clubs.
> 
> The da teams break up when top kids leave.  The ecnl teams break up to make room for the top da kids.
> 
> Kids on both types of teams lose-  except for the top 200 kids in the country.  They get a more competitive league.  The rest go through a lot of bother for nothing.
> 
> (And, if you think your kid is in the top 200, take off the parent goggles.  Most of us who think that are wrong.)


Now you are getting it.  In the end it won't be the top players that suffer.  They will get a better product.  It won't be the bottom players that suffer either.  It will be the middle players who had parents that thought that they were top players.  Those will be the ones who will be getting replaced, unless of course their parents can stroke a big enough check.....  Unfortunately that part never changes...


----------



## El Clasico

timbuck said:


> Wouldn’t it be great if the clubs that don’t get to move from DA to ECNL said :
> “We are bummed that we didn’t get the golden ticket.  We feel that our players deserve to play in this league against the best players.  But we realize that too many teams can have a negative impact.  We respect the decisions made by ECNL. We will continue to discuss future options with them. We will always encourage our players to choose whatever is best for them.  Our teams will focus on playing in our local club league (scdsl/Coast) and we hope to that our local league will have the prestige and competitiveness from 5 years ago. Our club is a founding member of scdsl and we will get back to the roots of why this league was formed.”


Money?? How would that help them retain players?  It is no secret that, right around the time that your older daughter took her first dip into the "club circuit" pool, the founding members started SCDSL so that they could field more than two teams in each age group so that they could sign up more players so they could make more money? How is that an effective sales pitch? In your position, you should know that better than most.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pokergod said:


> No idea.  They tried to get in for a few years.  But I think your question is flawed.  One gangster went to another gangster to get away from another gangster.  WHEN A CRIME IS COMMITTED IN HELL THERE ARE NO ANGELS AS WITNESSES.


Satan is an angel.  An Archangel at that.  Your point is taken though.


----------



## oh canada

MakeAPlay said:


> I just don't see a lot of people wanting their daughters to be pro soccer players.  It is seriously a small percentage of that extremely small percentage that does really well financially as a pro women's soccer player.  My kid is a pro soccer player and although she is enjoying herself she is aware that soccer right now is a passion more than a career.  Her roommate/teammate has already been accepted into law school and is delaying enrolling while she is playing out her dreams and my kid is studying for the LSAT.
> 
> Most of these women that make it to the pros are unicorns beyond anything imagineable on the men's side.  They not only are talented and dedicated but almost all of them are brilliant and many are well educated.  Just imagine if Paul Pogba was also a brilliant scholar and had a graduate degree.  Many of our professional women's players have them and are playing more for the love of the game than any sort of financial reward.  The NWSL is the most successful women's professional league in terms of attendance in the US yet it is still unfortunately not there yet.  My point is that college to most is a great outcome.
> 
> Good luck to you and you player.


I'm hoping living through Covid persuades a lot of girls (and boys) with thoughts of playing pro soccer to feel inspired to actually make a difference by becoming physicians and medical scientists.


----------



## Ellejustus

MakeAPlay said:


> I just don't see a lot of people wanting their daughters to be pro soccer players.  It is seriously a small percentage of that extremely small percentage that does really well financially as a pro women's soccer player.  My kid is a pro soccer player and although she is enjoying herself she is aware that soccer right now is a passion more than a career.  Her roommate/teammate has already been accepted into law school and is delaying enrolling while she is playing out her dreams and my kid is studying for the LSAT.
> 
> Most of these women that make it to the pros are unicorns beyond anything imagineable on the men's side.  They not only are talented and dedicated but almost all of them are brilliant and many are well educated.  Just imagine if Paul Pogba was also a brilliant scholar and had a graduate degree.  Many of our professional women's players have them and are playing more for the love of the game than any sort of financial reward.  The NWSL is the most successful women's professional league in terms of attendance in the US yet it is still unfortunately not there yet.  My point is that college to most is a great outcome.
> 
> Good luck to you and you player.


So well said Maps. Pros is what some dads want.  My dd would like to play past HS but its ok to her if she doesn;t.  I hope she's welcomed at a JC at least to work on her general ed.  We can;t afford to play the Unicorn soccer league at all and her grades are not 4.5 and higher.  That my friend is what I call "gifted DD."  It's cool for some and hopefully things change for others in soccer who aren;t as gifter with their brain.  I don;t see her playing adult rec leagues with soccer moms, that's for sure.  Probably one more year of club if we have a season ((right Copa?)), two HS Soccer seasons and then no more soccer and move onto her next stage in life.  The pro woman's league is way out of her league.  Plus, I have no money or desire to save some to follow that dream if my dd had that dream.  The parents have to offset their pro life. Plus, I had to be the one investing in the GDA so others can take trips and make a lot of money. It is what it is and I see the financial sacrifice and the hard work the player & parent put into making this all work for everyone.  Like you said, many roads lead to Rome


----------



## MakeAPlay

oh canada said:


> I'm hoping living through Covid persuades a lot of girls (and boys) with thoughts of playing pro soccer to feel inspired to actually make a difference by becoming physicians and medical scientists.


I agree.  Some ladies of her age first got to vote in 2016 and they aren't exactly happy about how that turned out.  It has motivated many of them to make a difference.  Lots of strong women out there.  Many of them govenors, doctors and scientists that they see making a difference.  The good thing about these trying times is that it is very illumiating.  It illuminates the good in people and the bad and it has forced us all to reevaluate our relationships and personal situations at take really declare what is truly important.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Ellejustus

MakeAPlay said:


> Satan is an angel.  An Archangel at that.  Your point is taken though.


Spot on.  Satan is not a demon like Carl.


----------



## GeekKid

dad4 said:


> It is worse than that.  Most top teams in the country are going to break up because ECNL wants to kill off the programs at DA clubs.
> 
> The da teams break up when top kids leave.  The ecnl teams break up to make room for the top da kids.
> 
> Kids on both types of teams lose-  except for the top 200 kids in the country.  They get a more competitive league.  The rest go through a lot of bother for nothing.
> 
> (And, if you think your kid is in the top 200, take off the parent goggles.  Most of us who think that are wrong.)


It's funny to know who is on the ECNL board of directors and see what vested interest they have in not seeing local top level DA teams succeed.  Only helps strengthen and safeguard their brand.


----------



## Ellejustus

GeekKid said:


> It's funny to know who is on the ECNL board of directors and see what vested interest they have in not seeing local top level DA teams succeed.  Only helps strengthen and safeguard their brand.


It goes both ways too.  Two companies, ECNL & GDA went for top dog in soccer.  They battled it out bro right in front of me for three long years.  Gee, which one looks a little better today kkid?  One just sent us all a one page goodbye letter and closed their doors for good and told your club, "good luck." The other company is trying to figure how to handle all the fish they just caught.  I call it a modern day miracle


----------



## dad4

GeekKid said:


> It's funny to know who is on the ECNL board of directors and see what vested interest they have in not seeing local top level DA teams succeed.  Only helps strengthen and safeguard their brand.


Agree fully with the first, and completely disagree with the second.

To me, it makes them look like self-interested buffoons who have no interest in me beyond picking my pocket.  I certainly do not believe they are capable of dealing with safety, competitiveness, travel, or any other issue that does not easily and directly translate into cash.


----------



## Technician72

Ellejustus said:


> Tech, is this how your doing "Tech Specs" for 2020?  Did you get that "One Trick Pony" from RB?  Since I'm the only dad who talks about "The List", the pony can only be my dd.  The reason I ask Tech, after my goat left her Blues Pin and played possession for 6 months with her new team, RB came over to talk it up with her coach PD after we won Surf Cup.  He said, "Wow, #7 is not a one trick pony anymore." I kid you not so I bet 100% you got that tagline from him or maybe a slow parent who hated it when my dd scored goals when she was 11. I was standing right there and he had no idea I was #7s daddy.  I actually hated that and I still do.  Its what slow people say when their not fast.
> View attachment 6886


Nope, not talking about your DD. You do plenty of that on your own. You're reaching on that assumption based on a phrase that is common and used by many. If I'm referring to you, you'll know it.

I was talking about forwards in general, most have the killer mentality and instinctively want to take someone 1 vs 1 to show dominance, but the great ones add to their game and can play off the ball to create space for themselves and others and become more difficult to defend.

I wouldn't know enough of your daughter to comment on her, and I even if I did I wouldn't do so. I'll leave that to you and out of respect for another poster I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

EOTL said:


> I am going to give you some advice. No college coach needs a headache like you, especially when your daughter isn’t a difference-maker. And no club coach will recommend a kid with a parent who is a headache like you. If your kid is marginal to get an offer, you will be the reason it didn’t happen.  The best thing you can do for your daughter is stay off this site and stop attending her practices and games, because you will inevitably screw things up for her even worse then you already have. The same holds true for any of her extracurricular activities.


EOTL, you have always been an asshole and you continue to prove it by your posts.  No one wants your advice.  Going hard after someone's kid is just plain out of line.


----------



## Ellejustus

Technician72 said:


> Nope, not talking about your DD. You do plenty of that on your own. You're reaching on that assumption based on a phrase that is common and used by many. If I'm referring to you, you'll know it.
> 
> I was talking about forwards in general, most have the killer mentality and instinctively want to take someone 1 vs 1 to show dominance, but the great ones add to their game and can play off the ball to create space for themselves and others and become more difficult to defend.
> 
> I wouldn't know enough of your daughter to comment on her, and I even if I did I wouldn't do so. I'll leave that to you and out of respect for another poster I'll leave it at that.


Nice try bud.  You gots me so wrong Tech but i see you and I understand you way better brah


----------



## Ellejustus

Simisoccerfan said:


> EOTL, you have always been an asshole and you continue to prove it by your posts.  No one wants your advice.  Going hard after someone's kid is just plain out of line.


He's a coach and doesn;t give a sh*t about any of us.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

oh canada said:


> I'm hoping living through Covid persuades a lot of girls (and boys) with thoughts of playing pro soccer to feel inspired to actually make a difference by becoming physicians and medical scientists.


I agree.  I have one daughter entering her third year studying nursing, a son on the path to be a firefighter, and my soccer playing daughter planning to go to grad school to be a Physician's Assistant though I must say I am glad that they are all still in college right now.


----------



## Ellejustus

Technician72 said:


> Nope, not talking about your DD. You do plenty of that on your own. You're reaching on that assumption based on a phrase that is common and used by many. If I'm referring to you, you'll know it.
> 
> I was talking about forwards in general, most have the killer mentality and instinctively want to take someone 1 vs 1 to show dominance, but the great ones add to their game and can play off the ball to create space for themselves and others and become more difficult to defend.
> 
> I wouldn't know enough of your daughter to comment on her, and I even if I did I wouldn't do so. I'll leave that to you and out of respect for another poster I'll leave it at that.


OK, please let me know when your talking directly to me bro.  I'm the one who coined "The list."  Your previous coach also called my goat a one trick pony and it triggered me. You know what your doing and you can just start talking to me directly.  I 100% feel your lying Tech and that surprises me about you.


----------



## outside!

Ellejustus said:


> State of the art.  Loved all your fields.  Played twice in Texas.  Maybe it;s the Defeaters fields I'm thinking of.  Hotel and away from big city?  Perfect fields


Ever been there in July?


----------



## Ellejustus

outside! said:


> Ever been there in July?


I was there in August for the Naty.  It was insane and because of that one week I can;t live there.  However, I do love their state and all that


----------



## lionsalpha

Kicker4Life said:


> I see things A bit differently.  Although there may be a bigger divide between SB and LB, the SB as a whole does not want to drive to OC Great Park. So Beach stands to capitalize on a unification of the SB. If they can pull that off, well it is going to be a tough ECRL season at many of the age groups.


Exactly. Was just going to say that.
Many 07’s as a whole will stay put. Galaxy Academy girls who used to play with my DD have been reaching out to the beach staff. I can imagine many in the other age groups as well just for the sake that they don’t want to commute for Slammers or Breakers.

The SB will be a huge monster with Beach. Can’t see ECNL not accepting us in the future especially if there is pro/rel


----------



## GeekKid

dad4 said:


> Agree fully with the first, and completely disagree with the second.
> 
> To me, it makes them look like self-interested buffoons who have no interest in me beyond picking my pocket.  I certainly do not believe they are capable of dealing with safety, competitiveness, travel, or any other issue that does not easily and directly translate into cash.


I was being sarcastic on the second point.  Snuffing out competition that way doesn't do anything to improve you game.


----------



## Ellejustus

Simisoccerfan said:


> EOTL, you have always been an asshole and you continue to prove it by your posts.  No one wants your advice.  Going hard after someone's kid is just plain out of line.


I have had few folks looking to take my dd out with gossip in 8th grade.  It was bad talk like this EOTL Coach.  You can see how he attacks all of us.  This is coach speak and I've heard this language before.  Super nice to get you in and then turn on you and laugh and mock me as I was trying to leave.  Same sh*t!!! ((Club hoper, blacklisted, I know everyone, no coach will ever recruit your dd because of you and so on)).  A parent doesn;t normally talk like that.  Maybe a PM to warn me.  My dd is her own person at 18.


----------



## El Cap

Messi>CR7 said:


> I was replying to @El Cap who shows in his chart (post#1511 on page 76) that WCFC is in GAL, while others are still question marks.


Sorry that's a typo. Should have a question mark. Also should say Other DA clubs or something like that in that column. I was copying and pasting a lot.


----------



## Technician72

Ellejustus said:


> OK, please let me know when your talking directly to me bro.  I'm the one who coined "The list."  Your previous coach also called my goat a one trick pony and it triggered me. You know what your doing and you can just start talking to me directly.  I 100% feel your lying Tech and that surprises me about you.


I've been one of your biggest advocates on the Goats FC side, and try to focus on your root message in the midst of all the tangents you go on. You advocating for the consumer (player / parent) is a good message but these tangents you go on often make it very hard for anyone to take you seriously.

I'm sorry if someone has negatively commented on your DD, that is not cool. But please do not lump me into that, I only know your daughter as a player and have nothing to say about her, it's not my place.

Stay safe, best of luck to you and your DD.


----------



## Ellejustus

Technician72 said:


> I've been one of your biggest advocates on the Goats FC side, and try to focus on your root message in the midst of all the tangents you go on. You advocating for the consumer (player / parent) is a good message but these tangents you go on often make it very hard for anyone to take you seriously.
> 
> I'm sorry if someone has negatively commented on your DD, that is not cool. But please do not lump me into that, I only know your daughter as a player and have nothing to say about her, it's not my place.
> 
> Stay safe, best of luck to you and your DD.


BS.  Lunch went faster than I thought  Come clean bro with the soccer family.  You just said earlier you knew very little of my goat and added "The List." That hurt you bro and hurt me too.  This is not and has *never* been about anyone's kid but mine.  I came here to share the sh*t she had to go through brah!!!  There lies my problem with you.  That BS List they floated around in 2017 has always been my point of contention.  Read my posts.  I keep talking until things change if you haven;t noticed. The club your at also benefited with that list.  Just admit that tech. Do you understand me now?  Do you get that? Why bring up Kicker and all that with "The List?" and all the one trick fast pink ponies who have just one trick ((speed)) that mine was always accused of when she played at Legends and Blues because she scored so many goals against your dd old teams.  Please, don;t say you know very little about my dd.  That was so weak dude it made me sad.  Thanks Tech.  No harm no foul and I get you more today than ever.


----------



## Desert Hound

So where are the clubs in the former SW DA division at today? Girls side

RSC - ECNL
Blues - ECNL/ECRL
Pats- ECRL
Albion- 
Albion LV - 
Sc del Sol - GAL?
Royals - GAL?
LA Galaxy- 
LA Galaxy SD- 
SD Surf - ECNL
OC Surf -
Legends- 
Beach - 
LA Surf-


----------



## Ellejustus

This is a great song.  Listen to the word or read them.  This is what happen to soccer!!!


----------



## El Cap

Desert Hound said:


> So where are the clubs in the former SW DA division at today? Girls side
> 
> RSC - ECNL
> Blues - ECNL/ECRL
> Pats- ECRL
> Albion-
> Albion LV -
> Sc del Sol - GAL?
> Royals - GAL?
> LA Galaxy-
> LA Galaxy SD-
> SD Surf - ECNL
> OC Surf -
> Legends-
> Beach -
> LA Surf-


Didn't Kicker confirm Beach is in ECRL?


----------



## Technician72

Ellejustus said:


> BS.  Lunch went faster than I thought  Come clean bro with the soccer family.  You just said earlier you knew very little of my goat and added "The List." That hurt you bro and hurt me too.  This is not and has *never* been about anyone's kid but mine.  I came here to share the sh*t she had to go through brah!!!  There lies my problem with you.  That BS List they floated around in 2017 has always been my point of contention.  Read my posts.  I keep talking until things change if you haven;t noticed. The club your at also benefited with that list.  Just admit that tech. Do you understand me now?  Do you get that? Why bring up Kicker and all that with "The List?" and all the one trick fast pink ponies who have just one trick ((speed)) that mine was always accused of when she played at Legends and Blues because she scored so many goals against your dd old teams.  Please, don;t say you know very little about my dd.  That was so weak dude it made me sad.  Thanks Tech.  No harm no foul and I get you more today than ever.


Wow, just wow. Against my own better judgement:

_"The club your at also benefited with that list. Just admit that tech."_
Sure, my kids aren't on the list, but if I gather correctly what you're saying, Legends benefited from being DA and has / had girls on the list because of that. No arguments there, I think most people can see that it gave them and others the spotlight to make the list, but that doesn't guarantee anything, still have to show up and prove you're a unicorn.

_"Why bring up Kicker and all that with "The List?""_
This was intentional to bring up that Kickers kid is on the list because of merit, and I'm highlighting how she is a player above most of the players at her position and a vote of confidence to him and his family for choosing to stay on the route they're on and bank on their kid's ability and proven track record, regardless of what platform she gets spotlighted on. Not a decision made lightly by his family but I would like to see his kid succeed, because I know their family and they're good people.

_"Please, don;t say you know very little about my dd"_
I know your DD as a player only, I know you only in passing from our brief time sharing the sidelines of Goats FC. You were, in my opinion, a much more mellow individual when our paths crossed in the past. Am I supposed to say that I know everything about your kid and satisfy some sort of ego checkbox for you?

Again you're barking up the wrong tree, but to each his own and feel free to continue.


----------



## pokergod

oh canada said:


> I'm hoping living through Covid persuades a lot of girls (and boys) with thoughts of playing pro soccer to feel inspired to actually make a difference by becoming physicians and medical scientists.


Anyone that plays sports in order to become a professional is barking up the wrong tree. Anyone that plays sports to have fun, develop as a person, develop as a player, maybe create college opportunities that were not there, and to learn life lessons, is on the right path.  You will never talk sense to someone who thinks their 7 year old will be the next messi/morgan.


----------



## Ellejustus

Technician72 said:


> Wow, just wow. Against my own better judgement:
> 
> _"The club your at also benefited with that list. Just admit that tech."_
> Sure, my kids aren't on the list, but if I gather correctly what you're saying, Legends benefited from being DA and has / had girls on the list because of that. No arguments there, I think most people can see that it gave them and others the spotlight to make the list, but that doesn't guarantee anything, still have to show up and prove you're a unicorn.
> 
> _"Why bring up Kicker and all that with "The List?""_
> This was intentional to bring up that Kickers kid is on the list because of merit, and I'm highlighting how she is a player above most of the players at her position and a vote of confidence to him and his family for choosing to stay on the route they're on and bank on their kid's ability and proven track record, regardless of what platform she gets spotlighted on. Not a decision made lightly by his family but I would like to see his kid succeed, because I know their family and they're good people.
> 
> _"Please, don;t say you know very little about my dd"_
> I know your DD as a player only, I know you only in passing from our brief time sharing the sidelines of Goats FC. You were, in my opinion, a much more mellow individual when our paths crossed in the past. Am I supposed to say that I know everything about your kid and satisfy some sort of ego checkbox for you?
> 
> Again you're barking up the wrong tree, but to each his own and feel free to continue.


I have no time to read this.  I just got word of some breaking news that made my heart sink.  I will wait until that is confirmed.  Tech, Kicker and the rest, man you guys really want soccer and access.  I'm 99.9% about to never come on here.  That's just my emtion talking unless the PM was just messing with me.  I pray he or she is but I don;t think someone like that would play a hurtful joke like that on a weak and foolish father


----------



## EOTL

Simisoccerfan said:


> EOTL, you have always been an asshole and you continue to prove it by your posts.  No one wants your advice.  Going hard after someone's kid is just plain out of line.


Those who could most benefit from advice tend to be those least willing to accept it. Historically, the two of you have been among the most obvious examples. Certainly you were initially far more malicious and patronizing than ElleJustus with your arrogant bullying whenever anyone said something not fitting your narrow-minded point of view.  Thankfully, you have been more considerate since a certain someone began using your own tactics to ride you hard right back.

ElleJustus is different in that he has never been malicious like you. Rather, he has taken what was a very useful place to obtain information and single-handedly buried it under a mountain of memes, gifs, and page upon page of self-indulgent self-pitying nonsense manifestos. And I suspect even you understand from his posts that he is one of those parents who constantly screws things up for his kid and lacks the self-awareness to understand it. And you’re the guy who ranted about how your daughter’s HS disrespected her by not letting her attend signing day only a few weeks after you repeatedly trashed her HS soccer team and entire athletic program for not being good enough for her.

Regardless, I’m not going after his kid; I have not said anything he hasn’t admitted himself. But fine, let’s call a truce. Once you go back to blocking me and ElleJustus checks himself into psycho soccer parent rehab, I promise to lay off.


----------



## espola

Ellejustus said:


> I have no time to read this.  I just got word of some breaking news that made my heart sink.  I will wait until that is confirmed.  Tech, Kicker and the rest, man you guys really want soccer and access.  I'm 99.9% about to never come on here.  That's just my emtion talking unless the PM was just messing with me.  I pray he or she is but I don;t think someone like that would play a hurtful joke like that on a weak and foolish father


What name will you be using the next time around?


----------



## pokergod

lionsalpha said:


> Exactly. Was just going to say that.
> Many 07’s as a whole will stay put. Galaxy Academy girls who used to play with my DD have been reaching out to the beach staff. I can imagine many in the other age groups as well just for the sake that they don’t want to commute for Slammers or Breakers.
> 
> The SB will be a huge monster with Beach. Can’t see ECNL not accepting us in the future especially if there is pro/rel


I totally agree that SB beach is going to be a monster and will get into ECNL.  The issue is going to be dividing spots between SB and LB on the elite teams. The SB has so many more teams, players, coaches and $.  LB will be step sister and I think SB will go own way and do great.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> Those who could most benefit from advice tend to be those least willing to accept it. Historically, the two of you have been among the most obvious examples. Certainly you were initially far more malicious and patronizing than ElleJustus with your arrogant bullying whenever anyone said something not fitting your narrow-minded point of view.  Thankfully, you have been more considerate since a certain someone began using your own tactics to ride you hard right back.
> 
> ElleJustus is different in that he has never been malicious like you. Rather, he has taken what was a very useful place to obtain information and single-handedly buried it under a mountain of memes, gifs, and page upon page of self-indulgent self-pitying nonsense manifestos. And I suspect even you understand from his posts that he is one of those parents who constantly screws things up for his kid and lacks the self-awareness to understand it. And you’re the guy who ranted about how your daughter’s HS disrespected her by not letting her attend signing day only a few weeks after you repeatedly trashed her HS soccer team and entire athletic program for not being good enough for her.
> 
> Regardless, I’m not going after his kid; I have not said anything he hasn’t admitted himself. But fine, let’s call a truce. Once you go back to blocking me and ElleJustus checks himself into psycho soccer parent rehab, I promise to lay off.


Tech & EOTL together.  How sweet is that.  Wow!!!  Great post coach.  Remember everyone, make sure to follow the coach and then the club.  Sage advice for all!!!


----------



## Ellejustus

espola said:


> What name will you be using the next time around?


Guess what, I read the PM wrong.  My comprehension is horrible and I will admit that.  I can;t read very well so cut me some slack guys.  I do have one Avatar saved for my exit.  My sickness in my tummy has now tuned to joy in my soul.  Amazing how you read something wrong by one word and it kills you emotionally and it was just a wrong story that caused me to panic.


----------



## dad4

pokergod said:


> I totally agree that SB beach is going to be a monster and will get into ECNL.  The issue is going to be dividing spots between SB and LB on the elite teams. The SB has so many more teams, players, coaches and $.  LB will be step sister and I think SB will go own way and do great.


The question is why ECNL wants to have Beach and Legends slaughter the ECRL teams for a year or two.  I mean, they can but what's the point?

Reminds me of the lower level Gold teams that go trophy hunting in copper tournaments.  (Except, in this case, the club is innocent and the blame lies with Blues, Slammers, etc.)


----------



## lionsalpha

dad4 said:


> The question is why ECNL wants to have Beach and Legends slaughter the ECRL teams for a year or two.  I mean, they can but what's the point?
> 
> Reminds me of the lower level Gold teams that go trophy hunting in copper tournaments.  (Except, in this case, the club is innocent and the blame lies with Blues, Slammers, etc.)


I know that some LAFC  Slammers coaches are in the SW board in ECNL confirmed by many on here... that could be the case.


----------



## pokergod

dad4 said:


> The question is why ECNL wants to have Beach and Legends slaughter the ECRL teams for a year or two.  I mean, they can but what's the point?
> 
> Reminds me of the lower level Gold teams that go trophy hunting in copper tournaments.  (Except, in this case, the club is innocent and the blame lies with Blues, Slammers, etc.)


Good pt., clearly somebody making decisions doesn't think those teams are going to stick together and go kick ass. Without the DA badge, it looks like ECNL is making a bet that those clubs will not stay as strong.  Time will tell.


----------



## Technician72

pokergod said:


> Good pt., clearly somebody making decisions doesn't think those teams are going to stick together and go kick ass. Without the DA badge, it looks like ECNL is making a bet that those clubs will not stay as strong.  Time will tell.


Hopefully it works out well in the long run for the players, I imagine the clubs / teams taking this bet on themselves in the ECRL will also be watching very closely how ECNL lays out the promotion / relegation system.


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> Guess what, I read the PM wrong.  My comprehension is horrible and I will admit that.  I can;t read very well so cut me some slack guys.  I do have one Avatar saved for my exit.  My sickness in my tummy has now tuned to joy in my soul.  Amazing how you read something wrong by one word and it kills you emotionally and it was just a wrong story that caused me to panic.


Whew. We were on the edge of our seats that the secret information in your possession about how a child’s sport was going to ruin your life forever - and probably that of others - turned out to be a false alarm. Life can be like that. Sometimes the entire course of a person’s life is subject to the whims of a single decision made by a youth soccer coach, DOC or league rep. The immense power they hold to alter the trajectory of an entire family’s life and potentially ruin them forever out of spite or even indifference is too much and needs to be stopped. This is just too important. 

Or was this just needy “look at me” narcissism because people weren’t paying attention to your posts?


----------



## Ellejustus

Tech: Wow, just wow. Against my own better judgement
EJ: I like honesty Tech and I appreciate you speaking up.  

_EJ: "The club your at also benefited with that list. Just admit that tech."_
Tech: Sure, my kids aren't on the list, but if I gather correctly what you're saying, Legends benefited from being DA and has / had girls on the list because of that?
EJ: Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.  Did you see the haul Legends caught in 2017?  Where were those players before that year? 
Tech: No arguments there, I think most people can see that it gave them and others the spotlight to make the list ((join the club too and pay)), but that doesn't guarantee anything, still have to show up and prove you're a unicorn. 
EJ: My dd wasnt trying to be a Unicorn Tech ever.  At that time, she hated school like her old man did.  Now, she loves school.  Different environment saved my dd school life because of people just like you and Kicker in soccer dont think you can;t be successful without a college degree. You sure can;t play past HS if you don't go to college, which is what this is all about btw, not the list just so you know.  You know and I know that but the parents of 10 year old don;t.   

EJ: How did they get there Tech and would they have gone there without access to the LIST? A simple yes or no on this question is all I need?  The year before 2017 Legends lost players to Blues and others just like they did every year.

_EJ: "Why bring up Kicker and all that with "The List?""_
Tech: This was intentional to bring up that Kickers kid is on the list because of merit, and I'm highlighting how she is a player above most of the players at her position and a vote of confidence to him and his family for choosing to stay on the route they're on and bank on their kid's ability and proven track record, regardless of what platform she gets spotlighted on. Not a decision made lightly by his family but I would like to see his kid succeed, because I know their family and they're good people.
EJ: all good with me

_EJ: "Please, don;t say you know very little about my dd"_
Tech: I know your DD as a player only, I know you only in passing from our brief time sharing the sidelines of Goats FC.
EJ: We had some cool phone calls too but those I see where in passing.  I can see when my dd went to Blues why I was never invited to all the poker parties and fun events because we were chasing championships.  It all makes since now and we were just in passing.  Nice!!! 
Tech: You were, in my opinion, a much more mellow individual when our paths crossed in the past. 
EJ: Yes I was and I'm sorry I;m not that sucker anymore like Kicker always said I was.  Plus he always said he was better than me and I just hate that kind of talk.  I see the two of you are very close and I'm sorry for challenging your friend to questions I;ve had.  
Tech: Am I supposed to say that I know everything about your kid and satisfy some sort of ego checkbox for you?
EJ: Not all Tech, not at all.  No ego with this guy.    
Tech: Again you're barking up the wrong tree, but to each his own and feel free to continue.
EJ: Woof woof woof bow wow.  I guess I was a puppy to everyone trying to make friends because I didn;t have any because I couldn't talk to make friends when I was young, so I just talked to God in my mind all the time.  Oh well, lonely life on the planet now days.  No friends, kickers life is so much better than my life plus now his social is even better.  Plus he has friend like you Tech in a time of need and that's what friends are for.  I have no friends on FB now or on this planet right now.  I'm doing a reboot and will see where my new friends come from.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> Whew. We were on the edge of our seats that the secret information in your possession about how a child’s sport was going to ruin your life forever - and probably that of others - turned out to be a false alarm. Life can be like that. Sometimes the entire course of a person’s life is subject to the whims of a single decision made by a youth soccer coach, DOC or league rep. The immense power they hold to alter the trajectory of an entire family’s life and potentially ruin them forever out of spite or even indifference is too much and needs to be stopped. This is just too important.
> 
> Or was this just needy “look at me” narcissism because people weren’t paying attention to your posts?


Nice one coach.


----------



## Fact

EOTL said:


> Those who could most benefit from advice tend to be those least willing to accept it. Historically, the two of you have been among the most obvious examples. Certainly you were initially far more malicious and patronizing than ElleJustus with your arrogant bullying whenever anyone said something not fitting your narrow-minded point of view.  Thankfully, you have been more considerate since a certain someone began using your own tactics to ride you hard right back.
> 
> ElleJustus is different in that he has never been malicious like you. Rather, he has taken what was a very useful place to obtain information and single-handedly buried it under a mountain of memes, gifs, and page upon page of self-indulgent self-pitying nonsense manifestos. And I suspect even you understand from his posts that he is one of those parents who constantly screws things up for his kid and lacks the self-awareness to understand it. And you’re the guy who ranted about how your daughter’s HS disrespected her by not letting her attend signing day only a few weeks after you repeatedly trashed her HS soccer team and entire athletic program for not being good enough for her.
> 
> Regardless, I’m not going after his kid; I have not said anything he hasn’t admitted himself. But fine, let’s call a truce. Once you go back to blocking me and ElleJustus checks himself into psycho soccer parent rehab, I promise to lay off.


I don’t know you but you are exactly right especially about Simi and have a great memory about his whinny ass about high school.  ElleJ was getting better and now that he can have his cake and eat it too, while many DA players are left without knowing what is happening to their team, I would have thought that he would be a little gracious. I guess I was wrong.

I am sure ECNL parents are gloating that they will be in the top league but the question is whether their kiddo will be bumped by some Carlsbad and Albion players.  And this is if there is even a season at all this year which makes me sad for the 03s and 04s that where looking to commit this year.  I suspect many won’t play soccer again if there is no fall season. My nieces are having more fun playing basketball which lends itself better to small numbers of people at home.

And while I hated the divide between ECNL and DA at least it gave players more options to play closer to home and at their higher level. Just because someone plays local as opposed to traveling hours to play on a higher level team should not categorize a player as not good enough or not committed enough to make the top level. There are many reasons for this besides playing for the best coach including finances, parent work schedule, parent unwillingness, other responsibilities to the family including care for special needs family members, school demands etc.

Now Beach and Legends will have to play weaker comp to prove themselves (if they stay together) or spend hours commuting.  The same with people living in North SD and San Diego where are least while Albion was not great, it filled a distance void.  I also noticed some Albion DA players came from Rebels territory which should make for an interesting tryouts. I suspect Carlsbad players played their to be closer to home or where blackballed from Surf. The question is whether they will stick together or bump Sharks players, which I bet all their starters can do easily.  it will be an interesting year once soccer starts and sad as well.


----------



## Ellejustus

To all my dear, dear friends in Soccer the last 10 years, this is pathetic behavior.  We now know who had the keys to the Kingdom.  The keys are flying around in the universe now and we shall see where they land.  In the meantime, please enjoy a song that has become so dear to my heart.  Its about a love affair I had with soccer from 2010-2017.  2017 was horrible   Way to ruin soccer you guys.  Thanks a lot.  Thanks for all the division you guys caused.  I hope to God things can work itself out for everyone.  I tried yesterday to be nice to all and work something out.  I have never spiked the football, although I was 100% right about the GDA League.  Why would a father gloat about what we all have gone though?  A bad coach would only find this funny and mock most of us


----------



## Technician72

Ellejustus said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.  Did you see the haul Legends caught in 2017?  Where were those players before that year?


Yes, I saw that haul. My girls weren't part of that transition to Legends, but several players we knew were. Quite a few of those players were from Arsenal, as the only thing keeping those players at Arsenal was the ECNL patch and once Legends got DA that was the catalyst for most, not all, to jump ship. Legends also saw a few players who lived local and were traveling to OC for ECNL come back closer to home.




Ellejustus said:


> Different environment saved my dd school life because of people just like you and Kicker in soccer dont think you can;t be successful without a college degree.


I have never once said one cannot have success without a college degree, I'm somewhat proof of that, parents were immigrants and never completed High School, so I was implored by my parents to finish HS to be successful and then start a career with stability. That's all they knew and for the most part was all I was ever shared with as a viable route in the circles I grew up in, so I didn't go the college route. I've now have 25+ years in the engineering field and manage at a local utility. I'd like my DDs to have success both in life experiences and have some book smarts to go along with it. I hope they choose a route that leads them to college, but that will ultimately be on them, I can only give them perspective and my own experiences so that they make their own path in life.




Ellejustus said:


> How did they get there Tech and would they have gone there without access to the LIST? A simple yes or no on this question is all I need?  The year before 2017 Legends lost players to Blues and others just like they did every year.


Yes, they would have had access to the list. With the spotlight / platform the #s increase, without it they decrease. But a simple yes is my answer.




Ellejustus said:


> We had some cool phone calls too but those I see where in passing.  I can see when my dd went to Blues why I was never invited to all the poker parties and fun events because we were chasing championships.  It all makes since now and we were just in passing.  Nice!!!


Trying to give you some context here, we're not "best friends" and that's okay. You're someone I thought was a nice guy and had some nice chats on the sidelines. That doesn't factor into your value as human being, so don't take us having been "casual" friends as a slight. I was in contact with some Goats FC parents more so than others just out common likes / interests, doesn't make anyone better than anyone else.




Ellejustus said:


> I see the two of you are very close and I'm sorry for challenging your friend to questions I;ve had.


@Kicker4Life and I are friendly with each other and both have 04 and 06 DDs and have been in contact throughout the years for several reasons that have us in the same soccer circles. He's been a good go to source for experience and has given me some good perspective that has helped with the paths my DDs are on. Our families have gotten along well across the board and he is someone I can rely on for good advice. I have no major issues with you challenging him, but I have observed that you have been passive aggressive with him regarding certain comparisons / accolades. That has been the main thing that has given me the cringe factor in your exchanges.




Ellejustus said:


> Woof woof woof bow wow.  I guess I was a puppy to everyone trying to make friends because I didn;t have any because I couldn't talk to make friends when I was young, so I just talked to God in my mind all the time.  Oh well, lonely life on the planet now days.  No friends, kickers life is so much better than my life plus now his social is even better.  Plus he has friend like you Tech in a time of need and that's what friends are for.  I have no friends on FB now or on this planet right now.  I'm doing a reboot and will see where my new friends come from.


No need to play the victim, you're not a bad guy. It just seems like your message is clouded with a lot of substance that takes away from any sincerity you had credit for in the beginning. My advice, just do you. If this is the real you, so be it, continue to do that and if you don't have friends, than you're probably better off as friends are overrated. And on the plus side you can say you're practicing "friend social distancing" with extreme success.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

I wish there was a way to limit a person to only having one account on this forum.  Right now I think there are one or two people here each with several accounts basically supporting their own opinions.   That way when I block someone I know that I am completely blocking them.


----------



## Ellejustus

Technician72 said:


> Yes, I saw that haul. My girls weren't part of that transition to Legends, but several players we knew were. Quite a few of those players were from Arsenal, as the only thing keeping those players at Arsenal was the ECNL patch and once Legends got DA that was the catalyst for most, not all, to jump ship. Legends also saw a few players who lived local and were traveling to OC for ECNL come back closer to home.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never once said one cannot have success without a college degree, I'm somewhat proof of that, parents were immigrants and never completed High School, so I was implored by my parents to finish HS to be successful and then start a career with stability. That's all they knew and for the most part was all I was ever shared with as a viable route in the circles I grew up in, so I didn't go the college route. I've now have 25+ years in the engineering field and manage at a local utility. I'd like my DDs to have success both in life experiences and have some book smarts to go along with it. I hope they choose a route that leads them to college, but that will ultimately be on them, I can only give them perspective and my own experiences so that they make their own path in life.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they would have had access to the list. With the spotlight / platform the #s increase, without it they decrease. But a simple yes is my answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to give you some context here, we're not "best friends" and that's okay. You're someone I thought was a nice guy and had some nice chats on the sidelines. That doesn't factor into your value as human being, so don't take us having been "casual" friends as a slight. I was in contact with some Goats FC parents more so than others just out common likes / interests, doesn't make anyone better than anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> @Kicker4Life and I are friendly with each other and both have 04 and 06 DDs and have been in contact throughout the years for several reasons that have us in the same soccer circles. He's been a good go to source for experience and has given me some good perspective that has helped with the paths my DDs are on. Our families have gotten along well across the board and he is someone I can rely on for good advice. I have no major issues with you challenging him, but I have observed that you have been passive aggressive with him regarding certain comparisons / accolades. That has been the main thing that has given me the cringe factor in your exchanges.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to play the victim, you're not a bad guy. It just seems like your message is clouded with a lot of substance that takes away from any sincerity you had credit for in the beginning. My advice, just do you. If this is the real you, so be it, continue to do that and if you don't have friends, than you're probably better off as friends are overrated. And on the plus side you can say you're practicing "friend social distancing" with extreme success.


Thanks for clarifying.  Peace and everything I PM has come true too.  Just wait Tech, more news will keep dropping.  Dirty games played with my dd but oh well.


----------



## Ellejustus

Well you blocked me but I'm just me.  It's way to hard for me to play two or three persons.  I do know some folks on here from before played games like that.  Now, were in way more serious stuff.  Lot's facing us all at this strange time we find ourselves.


----------



## Surf Zombie

New ECNL member club map posted. 



			https://149363092.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/2020-21-Girls-ECNL-Club-Map-as-of-42020.jpeg
		


The *as of 4/20 makes me think there will be more additions.


----------



## azsnowrider

Anyone want to make sense of this?

*As a part of this new club-based league structure, the USYS Conferences can now include a competition platform for all former U.S. Soccer Development Academy (DA) clubs.  *





__





						NEW US Youth Soccer National League Formats and Showcases - National League News - News | US Youth Soccer
					






					www.usyouthsoccer.org


----------



## soccer4us

azsnowrider said:


> Anyone want to make sense of this?
> 
> *As a part of this new club-based league structure, the USYS Conferences can now include a competition platform for all former U.S. Soccer Development Academy (DA) clubs.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW US Youth Soccer National League Formats and Showcases - National League News - News | US Youth Soccer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usyouthsoccer.org


Just what we need, another league lol. 

I read it as clubs in National League have the option to create a league within their region. I'm guessing those names/emails below are in charge of certain regions. Not very clue though and no plan truly In place since they can't guarantee who will be involved I'd guess.


----------



## Desert Hound

azsnowrider said:


> Anyone want to make sense of this?
> 
> *As a part of this new club-based league structure, the USYS Conferences can now include a competition platform for all former U.S. Soccer Development Academy (DA) clubs.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW US Youth Soccer National League Formats and Showcases - National League News - News | US Youth Soccer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usyouthsoccer.org


It seems it would solve the following.
-da clubs can offer national league for their teams
- da teams/club remain "elite"
-da clubs still play other da teams
-the state cup and that current path to regional and national is still available to the other clubs
- you have a consolidated structure
- and a national championship in this format is more prestigious vs just a da national championship since now you are including many other teams into the finals


----------



## futboldad1

103 Girls ECNL Clubs across the US.......I can not see that total surpassing 110.....so over the next 18 months I would predict 7 clubs total being added nationally.....next year there is two big clubs in So Cali I see getting it.......then out of state there is a few big ones for the other remaining spots.......I wonder if a couple more will get added from out of state over the coming weeks....


----------



## Technician72

Simisoccerfan said:


> I wish there was a way to limit a person to only having one account on this forum.  Right now I think there are one or two people here each with several accounts basically supporting their own opinions.   That way when I block someone I know that I am completely blocking them.


@Dominic has interceded before in situations where aliases got out of control by reviewing some of the technical aspects on the back end of things. I'd strongly advise @Ellejustus and anyone else to report anything inappropriate to @Dominic, especially anything that is received via DM / PM so that it's addressed accordingly. There's no room for that kind of nonsense on here. Differing opinions and takes are one thing but certain lines shouldn't be crossed.


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> To all my dear, dear friends in Soccer the last 10 years, this is pathetic behavior.  We now know who had the keys to the Kingdom.  The keys are flying around in the universe now and we shall see where they land.  In the meantime, please enjoy a song that has become so dear to my heart.  Its about a love affair I had with soccer from 2010-2017.  2017 was horrible   Way to ruin soccer you guys.  Thanks a lot.  Thanks for all the division you guys caused.  I hope to God things can work itself out for everyone.  I tried yesterday to be nice to all and work something out.  I have never spiked the football, although I was 100% right about the GDA League.  Why would a father gloat about what we all have gone though?  A bad coach would only find this funny and mock most of us


You will find peace only after you stop blaming others for where you are and recognize that you cannot control other people. Soccer clubs, leagues, and coaches have always, will aways, and should always make decisions they believe best serve their own interests. Expecting anyone to act in a way that is best for you but not them only leads to constant disappointment and inevitable failure.

You are a consumer. That is your role. You can buy Coke (Blues) or Pepsi (Slammers), or a cheaper brand like RC that isn’t quite as good (Beach), or go with the least expensive house brand that tastes like crap but is good enough if you’re a cheap bastard and don’t have high expectations for quality (AYSO). Or you can buy a Sprite (youth softball). Why do you waste time in the soda aisle day dreaming that Coke will change its prices or RC will change its formula and, even more ludicrous, that someday all cola brands will just get together and become equally good and also free? Why do you whine to all the other shoppers who pass by that cola companies should do all these crazy things you want because, well, it’s what’s best for the kids?


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> You will find peace only after you stop blaming others for where you are and recognize that you cannot control other people. Soccer clubs, leagues, and coaches have always, will aways, and should always make decisions they believe best serve their own interests. Expecting anyone to act in a way that is best for you but not them only leads to constant disappointment and inevitable failure.
> 
> You are a consumer. That is your role. You can buy Coke (Blues) or Pepsi (Slammers), or a cheaper brand like RC that isn’t quite as good (Beach), or go with the least expensive house brand that tastes like crap but is good enough if you’re a cheap bastard and don’t have high expectations for quality (AYSO). Or you can buy a Sprite (youth softball). Why do you waste time in the soda aisle day dreaming that Coke will change its prices or RC will change its formula and, even more ludicrous, that someday all cola brands will just get together and become equally good and also free? Why do you whine to all the other shoppers who pass by that cola companies should do all these crazy things you want because, well, it’s what’s best for the kids?


Ok coach.  My soda had poison asshole and I will find out who put the poison in my soda pop.  All those who sold me this crap are gone and the soda company just closed the soda store.


----------



## whatithink

Desert Hound said:


> It seems it would solve the following.
> -da clubs can offer national league for their teams
> - da teams/club remain "elite"
> -da clubs still play other da teams
> -the state cup and that current path to regional and national is still available to the other clubs
> - you have a consolidated structure
> - and a national championship in this format is more prestigious vs just a da national championship since now you are including many other teams into the finals


So this is direct competition with the MLS & GAL offerings? There's a prerequisite that the teams have be in a USYS conference, which the MLS or GAL teams don't currently. You also have to "earn the right" to play in the National Showcase Series.

The conferences, currently, don't align with the MLS/GAL regions either.

I think maybe its USYS looking to grab some top teams back, but not sure the DA clubs would be happy with all their teams having to qualify etc. USYS's National League has always been merit based unlike the closed leagues on a team by team basis. I can't see them giving a pass to every year group for clubs based on a badge they had, rather than on those individual teams having to earn the right.

PS. Sounds like the worse solution for DA clubs, if they dominate, what's the point; if they don't what have they been selling - I expect they wouldn't dominate, I expect they know this and I expect they would never take the risk that parents will see this.


----------



## azsnowrider

whatithink said:


> So this is direct competition with the MLS & GAL offerings? There's a prerequisite that the teams have be in a USYS conference, which the MLS or GAL teams don't currently. You also have to "earn the right" to play in the National Showcase Series.
> 
> The conferences, currently, don't align with the MLS/GAL regions either.
> 
> I think maybe its USYS looking to grab some top teams back, but not sure the DA clubs would be happy with all their teams having to qualify etc. USYS's National League has always been merit based unlike the closed leagues on a team by team basis. I can't see them giving a pass to every year group for clubs based on a badge they had, rather than on those individual teams having to earn the right.
> 
> PS. Sounds like the worse solution for DA clubs, if they dominate, what's the point; if they don't what have they been selling - I expect they wouldn't dominate, I expect they know this and I expect they would never take the risk that parents will see this.


So technically the clubs where the teams reside are already part of USYS. Looking at the DPL league there are DPL teams playing national league. I look at this as maybe another offering on top of a GAL/DPL league. Play both if they want to, an example would be under the DPL Rules teams can play St leagues as well. I don't think the article reads very well with a lot of unknowns, but very interesting.


----------



## dreamz

whatithink said:


> So this is direct competition with the MLS & GAL offerings? There's a prerequisite that the teams have be in a USYS conference, which the MLS or GAL teams don't currently. You also have to "earn the right" to play in the National Showcase Series.
> 
> The conferences, currently, don't align with the MLS/GAL regions either.
> 
> I think maybe its USYS looking to grab some top teams back, but not sure the DA clubs would be happy with all their teams having to qualify etc. USYS's National League has always been merit based unlike the closed leagues on a team by team basis. I can't see them giving a pass to every year group for clubs based on a badge they had, rather than on those individual teams having to earn the right.
> 
> PS. Sounds like the worse solution for DA clubs, if they dominate, what's the point; if they don't what have they been selling - I expect they wouldn't dominate, I expect they know this and I expect they would never take the risk that parents will see this.


Folks putting their DD's into GAL need to know it will be sanctioned by USSSA which basically means no State Cup, no National Cup, no anything. They will play in a league. Throw in a showcase that won't be attended and won't expose their players to any real competition out of fear that the parents and players will realize they are paying a lot of money for nothing. DPL was going to switch to USSSA sanctioning next year and hadn't figured out how to tell the parents there was no carrot so be prepared. If you are ok paying a lot of money for local games and a showcase somewhere with no ability to play any real national competition then GAL may just be for you. 

Parents need to be aware too that college coaches will be cutting WAY WAY back on recruiting travel this year. College coaches will go where they can get the most bang for their travel buck. That's going to be ECNL events and a few major showcases nationally. A GAL showcase isn't going to be on anyone's recruiting list as it's unproven and won't showcase the best talent pools. Just another thing to consider with GAL.


----------



## whatithink

azsnowrider said:


> So technically the clubs where the teams reside are already part of USYS. Looking at the DPL league there are DPL teams playing national league. I look at this as maybe another offering on top of a GAL/DPL league. Play both if they want to, an example would be under the DPL Rules teams can play St leagues as well. I don't think the article reads very well with a lot of unknowns, but very interesting.


Yes, but those DPL teams had to earn that right to play in national league, along with everyone else, and obviously not every DPL team in a club was play NL as they hadn't earned it. If someone now gets a pass because they are in "exDA" club, wouldn't that degrade the status of the league, never mind potentially the quality.


----------



## whatithink

dreamz said:


> Folks putting their DD's into GAL need to know it will be sanctioned by USSSA which basically means no State Cup, no National Cup, no anything. They will play in a league. Throw in a showcase that won't be attended and won't expose their players to any real competition out of fear that the parents and players will realize they are paying a lot of money for nothing. DPL was going to switch to USSSA sanctioning next year and hadn't figured out how to tell the parents there was no carrot so be prepared. If you are ok paying a lot of money for local games and a showcase somewhere with no ability to play any real national competition then GAL may just be for you.
> 
> Parents need to be aware too that college coaches will be cutting WAY WAY back on recruiting travel this year. College coaches will go where they can get the most bang for their travel buck. That's going to be ECNL events and a few major showcases nationally. A GAL showcase isn't going to be on anyone's recruiting list as it's unproven and won't showcase the best talent pools. Just another thing to consider with GAL.


It was always sanctioned under USSSA, https://www.dpleague.org/about.html, and the DPL teams could play state leagues/cups etc.


----------



## Ellejustus

Technician72 said:


> @Dominic has interceded before in situations where aliases got out of control by reviewing some of the technical aspects on the back end of things. I'd strongly advise @Ellejustus and anyone else to report anything inappropriate to @Dominic, especially anything that is received via DM / PM so that it's addressed accordingly. There's no room for that kind of nonsense on here. Differing opinions and takes are one thing but certain lines shouldn't be crossed.


I'm good.  I'm not gonna say I wasnt tempted to make some avatars like me and support my blind side.  I can handle things you guys.  Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Desert Hound

whatithink said:


> So this is direct competition with the MLS & GAL offerings? There's a prerequisite that the teams have be in a USYS conference, which the MLS or GAL teams don't currently. You also have to "earn the right" to play in the National Showcase Series.
> 
> The conferences, currently, don't align with the MLS/GAL regions either.
> 
> I think maybe its USYS looking to grab some top teams back, but not sure the DA clubs would be happy with all their teams having to qualify etc. USYS's National League has always been merit based unlike the closed leagues on a team by team basis. I can't see them giving a pass to every year group for clubs based on a badge they had, rather than on those individual teams having to earn the right.
> 
> PS. Sounds like the worse solution for DA clubs, if they dominate, what's the point; if they don't what have they been selling - I expect they wouldn't dominate, I expect they know this and I expect they would never take the risk that parents will see this.


To be honest we have to see their actual specifics they say is coming out in 2-3 weeks supposedly. 

At first blush it appears to be an effort however to unify the soccer leagues which would be a good thing.


----------



## Sparky9

Technician72 said:


> Wow, just wow. Against my own better judgement:
> 
> _"The club your at also benefited with that list. Just admit that tech."_
> Sure, my kids aren't on the list, but if I gather correctly what you're saying, Legends benefited from being DA and has / had girls on the list because of that. No arguments there, I think most people can see that it gave them and others the spotlight to make the list, but that doesn't guarantee anything, still have to show up and prove you're a unicorn.
> 
> _"Why bring up Kicker and all that with "The List?""_
> This was intentional to bring up that Kickers kid is on the list because of merit, and I'm highlighting how she is a player above most of the players at her position and a vote of confidence to him and his family for choosing to stay on the route they're on and bank on their kid's ability and proven track record, regardless of what platform she gets spotlighted on. Not a decision made lightly by his family but I would like to see his kid succeed, because I know their family and they're good people.
> 
> _"Please, don;t say you know very little about my dd"_
> I know your DD as a player only, I know you only in passing from our brief time sharing the sidelines of Goats FC. You were, in my opinion, a much more mellow individual when our paths crossed in the past. Am I supposed to say that I know everything about your kid and satisfy some sort of ego checkbox for you?
> 
> Again you're barking up the wrong tree, but to each his own and feel free to continue.


Type "one-trick pony" into Google and get back to me. It's a common phrase used all over.  1980 movie with with Paul Simon too  so it isn't new by any means.  EJ go take a walk down at Laguna and clear your head.  Put a copy of the Constitution and Bill of Rights in your back pocket in case you need a permission slip.


----------



## azsnowrider

whatithink said:


> Yes, but those DPL teams had to earn that right to play in national league, along with everyone else, and obviously not every DPL team in a club was play NL as they hadn't earned it. If someone now gets a pass because they are in "exDA" club, wouldn't that degrade the status of the league, never mind potentially the quality.


The way I read this is the current National League stays the same so those who earned it will not get shut out. The word "additionally" is thrown out a lot, so I think this is in addition to the other platforms. Sounds like they could all play each other at some point as well. The more I read it I think its just a Far West type addition for the DA teams with what could amount to only 6-8 games, and a playoff if your on top. Could settle a true US champ. minus ECNL of course.


----------



## Ellejustus

Sparky9 said:


> Type "one-trick pony" into Google and get back to me. It's a common phrase used all over.  1980 with with Paul Simon too.  EJ go take a walk down at Laguna and clear your head.  Put a copy of the Constitution and Bill of Rights in your back pocket in case you need a permission slip.


Not gonna happen.  Sparky you know me more than anyone on here probably, so throw that idea out the window.  I tried and spies everywhere.  Spies and spies.  I even have a guy on here who only has nieces playing soccer and he goes off on me and Maps.  The I got some EOTL coach guy who has no kids but lights us up all day.  This is crazy sh*t bro.  You and I have had some great talks so you really need to know I'm going somewhere with all this.  I do have a plan Stan.  Come on Sparkly, dont let me down too bro.....


----------



## Ellejustus

Sparky9 said:


> Type "one-trick pony" into Google and get back to me. It's a common phrase used all over.  1980 movie with with Paul Simon too  so it isn't new by any means.  EJ go take a walk down at Laguna and clear your head.  Put a copy of the Constitution and Bill of Rights in your back pocket in case you need a permission slip.


What does it mean to be a one trick pony?
*One*-*trick pony*. ... A *one*-*trick pony* is someone or something that only has *one* talent or *trick* they are capable of performing. The idiom *one*-*trick pony* is usually said derisively, implying that the person or thing in question has little to offer. Someone who is a *one*-*trick pony* is not considered well-rounded.
Makes one feel even better.  It is all clear now.  Thanks for the help Sparky


----------



## Sparky9

Ellejustus said:


> Not gonna happen.  Sparky you know me more than anyone on here probably, so throw that idea out the window.  I tried and spies everywhere.  Spies and spies.  I even have a guy on here who only has nieces playing soccer and he goes off on me and Maps.  The I got some EOTL coach guy who has no kids but lights us up all day.  This is crazy sh*t bro.  You and I have had some great talks so you really need to know I'm going somewhere with all this.  I do have a plan Stan.  Come on Sparkly, dont let me down too bro.....


I am surprised you are fighting with Tech.  It's like you were throwing punches at other people and hit him in the mouth on accident then decided you might as well throw a few more because he is looking at you funny.

I may be done here shortly. Sparky17 was having a tough time playing HS volleyball, club soccer, and club volleyball and keeping up with homework this year.  She wanted to finish the season out and play this summer tournaments and be done then.  Her coach is a great guy so I am sure she can always guest with her team when they need a player and at their age group we usually have 2-3 players injured at any given time.


----------



## Sparky9

Ellejustus said:


> What does it mean to be a one trick pony?
> *One*-*trick pony*. ... A *one*-*trick pony* is someone or something that only has *one* talent or *trick* they are capable of performing. The idiom *one*-*trick pony* is usually said derisively, implying that the person or thing in question has little to offer. Someone who is a *one*-*trick pony* is not considered well-rounded.
> Makes one feel even better.  It is all clear now.  Thanks for the help Sparky


If you type something into google and it pops up 5 letters in you know it is not unique.  I guess it is better than a no-trick pony.


----------



## whatithink

Desert Hound said:


> To be honest we have to see their actual specifics they say is coming out in 2-3 weeks supposedly.
> 
> At first blush it appears to be an effort however to unify the soccer leagues which would be a good thing.


USYS are making their pitch I guess to fill a void and be the competitor to ECNL. We'll see, as you say, but I can't see the GAL clubs going for it - meritocracy is not a selling point for them.



azsnowrider said:


> The way I read this is the current National League stays the same so those who earned it will not get shut out. The word "additionally" is thrown out a lot, so I think this is in addition to the other platforms. Sounds like they could all play each other at some point as well. The more I read it I think its just a Far West type addition for the DA teams with what could amount to only 6-8 games, and a playoff if your on top. Could settle a true US champ. minus ECNL of course.


A separate league where certain clubs get to play in and get a chance at by passing state league/cup, that they may not win, seems to run counter to the state orgs that are all members of USYS. I would think that they (states) wouldn't be happy with that. I'll throw in lack of meritocracy again ...


----------



## Ellejustus

Sparky9 said:


> I am surprised you are fighting with Tech.  It's like you were throwing punches at other people and hit him in the mouth on accident then decided you might as well throw a few more because he is looking at you funny.
> 
> I may be done here shortly. Sparky17 was having a tough time playing HS volleyball, club soccer, and club volleyball and keeping up with homework this year.  She wanted to finish the season out and play this summer tournaments and be done then.  Her coach is a great guy so I am sure she can always guest with her team when they need a player and at their age group we usually have 2-3 players injured at any given time.


Im not fighting with Tech. You dont get it and I get that.  Different takes on The List.  No punches.  Just some of things he says is hard to take but I will just go back to new wave dave and be chill and cool and one happy puppy.   I'm so happy everyone from the Goats FC have all found good coaches and all is well.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> You will find peace only after you stop blaming others for where you are and recognize that you cannot control other people. Soccer clubs, leagues, and coaches have always, will aways, and should always make decisions they believe best serve their own interests. Expecting anyone to act in a way that is best for you but not them only leads to constant disappointment and inevitable failure.
> 
> You are a consumer. That is your role. You can buy Coke (Blues) or Pepsi (Slammers), or a cheaper brand like RC that isn’t quite as good (Beach), or go with the least expensive house brand that tastes like crap but is good enough if you’re a cheap bastard and don’t have high expectations for quality (AYSO). Or you can buy a Sprite (youth softball). Why do you waste time in the soda aisle day dreaming that Coke will change its prices or RC will change its formula and, even more ludicrous, that someday all cola brands will just get together and become equally good and also free? Why do you whine to all the other shoppers who pass by that cola companies should do all these crazy things you want because, well, it’s what’s best for the kids?


To continue your analogy, if either Coke or Pepsi sent people to the hospital at same rate as Blues, the FDA would shut them down in a minute.

How many ACL tears at Blues last year?   Still not saying, I assume?


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> Not gonna happen.  Sparky you know me more than anyone on here probably, so throw that idea out the window.  I tried and spies everywhere.  Spies and spies.  I even have a guy on here who only has nieces playing soccer and he goes off on me and Maps.  The I got some EOTL coach guy who has no kids but lights us up all day.  This is crazy sh*t bro.  You and I have had some great talks so you really need to know I'm going somewhere with all this.  I do have a plan Stan.  Come on Sparkly, dont let me down too bro.....


Yes, your obvious plan is to bring down this entire site with nonsense in retribution for all of the ways that the youth soccer juggernaut has ruined your life.


----------



## Ellejustus

Sparky9 said:


> If you type something into google and it pops up 5 letters in you know it is not unique.  I guess it is better than a no-trick pony.


Thank you for the kind words friend.  Make sure you keep the Bill of rights too in your back pocket.  More news is coming brah and I wish it were good but I'm afraid it's not.  Man, these guys have done a number on some people.  Its sick actually Sparky and when you find out you will probably have a few tears.  I know you.  Sorry to be so raw with you but things you just have no clue about.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> Yes, your obvious plan is to bring down this entire site with nonsense in retribution for all of the ways that the youth soccer juggernaut has ruined your life.


Thanks coach


----------



## Ellejustus

The heat is on for some folks and this will all get better some day.  I had no idea how toxic this all was.  I love this forum.  I really do and I would never bring this site down.  This site has allowed for free and open dialogue.  I want to bring more folks to the site.  It's growing and that is a good thing.  I only want to bring down bad coaches who have manipulated parents and little girls for too long.


----------



## Fact

Ellejustus said:


> Not gonna happen.  Sparky you know me more than anyone on here probably, so throw that idea out the window.  I tried and spies everywhere.  Spies and spies.  I even have a guy on here who only has nieces playing soccer and he goes off on me and Maps.  The I got some EOTL coach guy who has no kids but lights us up all day.  This is crazy sh*t bro.  You and I have had some great talks so you really need to know I'm going somewhere with all this.  I do have a plan Stan.  Come on Sparkly, dont let me down too bro.....


Listen you came on here playing the victim despite you using the system as well to get a free ride and join a team that was already on its way to the top, probably bumming players that helped make that team what it was.  So you cannot play the victim.  thought you learned that lesson and started to act rationally.  But here you are now gloating when kiddos are getting screwed over.  You have not learned anything so i just gave you a quick reality check.

As for Map, he is a d'bag.  On the old forum he threatened people with violence and has a rap sheet to prove that he will get violent, even at his dd's 6th grade graduation. You can google it.  He also has no problem calling kiddos out by name and being demeaning towards minors.  Most of the parents on UCLA team hate the guy and wish he did not show up to games for a reason, he makes them look bad and unfortunately for that team there is another parent ready to take his spot as was apparent at Stanford.

I am a big part of my nieces lives and love them like my our kiddos.  I also spend a great deal of time with them at soccer, help coach soccer and ref soccer. So f' off.


----------



## ToonArmy

dreamz said:


> Folks putting their DD's into GAL need to know it will be sanctioned by USSSA which basically means no State Cup, no National Cup, no anything. They will play in a league. Throw in a showcase that won't be attended and won't expose their players to any real competition out of fear that the parents and players will realize they are paying a lot of money for nothing. DPL was going to switch to USSSA sanctioning next year and hadn't figured out how to tell the parents there was no carrot so be prepared. If you are ok paying a lot of money for local games and a showcase somewhere with no ability to play any real national competition then GAL may just be for you.
> 
> Parents need to be aware too that college coaches will be cutting WAY WAY back on recruiting travel this year. College coaches will go where they can get the most bang for their travel buck. That's going to be ECNL events and a few major showcases nationally. A GAL showcase isn't going to be on anyone's recruiting list as it's unproven and won't showcase the best talent pools. Just another thing to consider with GAL.


Dpl teams this year sanctioned by usssa played in CRL and were going to play in national cup before it got cancelled as well as Vegas surf Silverlakes


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> To continue your analogy, if either Coke or Pepsi sent people to the hospital at same rate as Blues, the FDA would shut them down in a minute.
> 
> How many ACL tears at Blues last year?   Still not saying, I assume?


Every day you do this is another day @Simisoccerfan would prefer that you didn’t.


----------



## Ellejustus

Fact said:


> Listen you came on here playing the victim despite you using the system as well to get a free ride and join a team that was already on its way to the top, probably bumming players that helped make that team what it was.  So you cannot play the victim.  thought you learned that lesson and started to act rationally.  But here you are now gloating when kiddos are getting screwed over.  You have not learned anything so i just gave you a quick reality check.
> 
> As for Map, he is a d'bag.  On the old forum he threatened people with violence and has a rap sheet to prove that he will get violent, even at his dd's I have6th grade graduation. You can google it.  He also has no problem calling kiddos out by name and being demeaning towards minors.  Most of the parents on UCLA team hate the guy and wish he did not show up to games for a reason, he makes them look bad and unfortunately for that team there is another parent ready to take his spot as was apparent at Stanford.
> 
> I am a big part of my nieces lives and love them like my our kiddos.  I also spend a great deal of time with them at soccer, help coach soccer and ref soccer. So f' off.


Map was and is the most honest one here except for a few others I know. You sound like these fake fb friends that I had. One guy got mad at me because his online comebacks fell short so he to the all "Ya, but you did this when you were 16, you sinner!!!  In front of my wife, her mom, my friends from church.  It was sad, just like your doing to Maps.  Leave him alone please.  I was a minor too and my dear friend had to go low like you.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol

I love it when I thread gets highjacked by a couple of passive aggressive jerks. Get a life. At the end of the day it’s about our kids playing soccer —NOT YOUR EGOS.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Every day you do this is another day @Simisoccerfan would prefer that you didn’t.


But it is important.

There are things ECNL could do so it happens to fewer kids.

And you aren’t doing them.  You are here gloating about GDA.


----------



## Ellejustus

cerebro de fútbol said:


> I love it when I thread gets highjacked by a couple of passive aggressive jerks. Get a life. At the end of the day it’s about our kids playing soccer —NOT YOUR EGOS.


I agree and way to help me sir.  I have no life right now.  Tell you what and I'll tell you all one last time.  Soccer needs help just like our country and just like you and me.  I'm sorry for caring so much about the girls health and I got my ego in the way and started taking over again.  I will go away and figure out the next move.  I'll leave you with Fact and EOTL.  I understand why everyone does soccer and I accept it.  I hope for better days for all soon.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> But it is important.
> 
> There are things ECNL could do so it happens to fewer kids.
> 
> And you aren’t doing them.  You are here gloating about GDA.


If you believe ECNL is doing something wrong as it relates to safety, by all means propose solutions and support it with professional studies. I’ve been doing that for years, whether it’s studies about the pill or the dangers of so many teenage girls being required to play full 90 minute games without substitution.

Yes. I am gloating about GDA’s demise. It was a terrible platform from the start and only got worse from there. I will miss GDA mafiosos arguing over whether it snows in CO in April, only to have them staring in disbelief while standing in a foot of it after wasting $1000 just to get there; who claim that GDA is “winning” based on its policy of banning HS soccer, and within weeks of 14 clubs just abandoned GDA because of it. The knee injury issue is of course somewhat tragic and uncomfortable to discuss given what happened to the biggest GDA mafioso and science-denier’s daughter and I would prefer to let the guy move on, but you keep bringing it up.


----------



## Wallfly04

Surf Zombie said:


> New ECNL member club map posted.
> 
> 
> 
> https://149363092.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/2020-21-Girls-ECNL-Club-Map-as-of-42020.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> The *as of 4/20 makes me think there will be more additions.


Where did you find this map?


----------



## GeekKid

Wallfly04 said:


> Where did you find this map?


It's right on the ECNL site.  Click on the menu option "Member Clubs" and the map option is the third choice down.


----------



## Wallfly04

GeekKid said:


> It's right on the ECNL site.  Click on the menu option "Member Clubs" and the map option is the third choice down.


Ok. WOW. Well looks like they are closing in on locking down teams. How in the world does the NW Conference have 19 teams! That's crazy. And there could be one more given its an odd number.


----------



## soccer4us

Wallfly04 said:


> Ok. WOW. Well looks like they are closing in on locking down teams. How in the world does the NW Conference have 19 teams! That's crazy. And there could be one more given its an odd number.


Looks like they moved the Colorado teams back. I believe it was at 16 which was split into 2 divisions. 

The map being updated tells me things are final or very close to final. From what I remember when previous teams got in over the years, they never updated right away. It was usually only once the following year teams were set.


----------



## Surf Zombie

soccer4us said:


> Looks like they moved the Colorado teams back. I believe it was at 16 which was split into 2 divisions.
> 
> The map being updated tells me things are final or very close to final. From what I remember when previous teams got in over the years, they never updated right away. It was usually only once the following year teams were set.


I’m thinking the opposite. The map has *As of April 20th” written on it. To me that says more changes coming. Guess we’ll find out.


----------



## Mile High Dad

Wallfly04 said:


> Ok. WOW. Well looks like they are closing in on locking down teams. How in the world does the NW Conference have 19 teams! That's crazy. And there could be one more given its an odd number.


We were told when we moved back that our top 2 teams would play. That would make 20 total


----------



## Mile High Dad

Oops, we as in Real Co


----------



## Ellejustus

Mile High Dad said:


> Oops, we as in Real Co


Mile High helps me know where your from and I know 100% you're a father.  Today, we have former Doc pissed off at me, a current Doc is mad at me for hurting biz and hates me.  I know of another Doc that comes here and has zero kids and attacks the parents because he can;t stand parents like us.  One of the biggest verbal abusers ever is on here too.  One coach on here always uses "D Bag" as his way of putting parents down like me.  He would use that term to me all the time describing me and you.  It's called being "Two Faced." These types are very dangerous to little girls and their parents.  They say one thing ((lie)) and do the opposite.  I can;t be the only that has gone through two faced Doc?  So, I came here back in July to speak to certain individuals who I already knew played here and lurked. These guys told me how lame all the parents are and they knew the sales pitch to "hook" us all.  I'm sorry for the cross fire.  It was not meant for you.  Many Docs on here get a pulse of the customer base.  *"I know every D1 coach and because you opened your mouth and challenge my life style and the system, your dd will never be picked up by a good school."* *"I talk to the coaches all the time and they always ask me about how the parents are."  "Shut up or else!"  *


----------



## Mile High Dad

In our experiences, the DOC's and coaches really like the parents that are sheep or mushrooms. Herd them where they want them or feed them the BS that they think they want to hear and then have you go away into your corner. Once you speak up for your goat or heaven forbid pose a decent question to them, instant target. When you step back, take a moment to collect yourself, it hits you like a ton of bricks. This is kid's soccer, no more no less.


----------



## Ellejustus

Mile High Dad said:


> In our experiences, the DOC's and coaches really like the parents that are sheep or mushrooms. Herd them where they want them or feed them the BS that they think they want to hear and then have you go away into your corner. Once you speak up for your goat or heaven forbid pose a decent question to them, instant target. When you step back, take a moment to collect yourself, it hits you like a ton of bricks. This is kid's soccer, no more no less.


and sadly, the sheep and mushroom parent can be ((not all)) 100% two-faced just like the Doc.  Some sheep dads actually come here to speak on behalf of the Doc.  Keep and eye on things here and report back to HQs. The things they say behind peoples back and how they write their BS and make it sound like something that it's not is fascinating to me.  I see the mushroom, but they don;t because the Doc says with proper training 4 days a week and $15K a year he can make the Mushroom blossom into a Unicorn


----------



## Giesbock

So now the entire youth soccer world revolves around one family, spies are lurking in every corner, and people have turned to mushrooms.

C’mon man, you gotta admit it’s sounding a little far fetched.


----------



## Ellejustus

Giesbock said:


> So now the entire youth soccer world revolves around one family, spies are lurking in every corner, and people have turned to mushrooms.
> 
> C’mon man, you gotta admit it’s sounding a little far fetched.


Hey bro, when did you start again in club?


----------



## Ellejustus

Giesbock said:


> So now the entire youth soccer world revolves around one family, spies are lurking in every corner, and people have turned to mushrooms.
> 
> C’mon man, you gotta admit it’s sounding a little far fetched.


I also told you we needed a pause button and a complete overhaul for soccer.  I also said the GDA will be gone and done with.  Far fetched?  You can;t treat girls like this bro.  Listen, I have goat friend whose dd is in tears because of all this.  Her coach is out because a ((bigger)) coach is coming to take the old coach's place.  Old coach is going to a smaller club now ((he's super stoked btw)) but no college access.  According to a few on here, the goat should follow the coach they had for 4 years in a row and give up the top league so she can stay with coach Frans.  What should one do? This goat will score 10 goals a game if she wants too if she goes with Frans.  The new coach is not a good fit ((yells and screams at little girls)) but it's the top team and he knows everyone in the industry.  Lobbying is an art form and I'm horrible and that game.


----------



## Giesbock

Hey @Ellejustus- I didn’t start again. This season would have been my daughter’s third.  She played AYSO for several years, went to a training group for two years to learn ball skills, played a season of Discovery league, then DPL last year and at the end of last season, started guest playing with her club’s DA team.

I remember back when she was maybe 9 or 10 she’d get the ball and run the field and score.  Opposing keeper’s dad standing next to me would say “s**t, #4 has the ball again. He didn’t know who I was and I definitely didn’t cheer her after the first 3 goals. After 4, she started passing and wouldn’t cross the midline. Mind you, that was rec soccer on some tattered back lot school field, not a national. Champions tournament!!

And so a few months ago, I joined this forum to learn the lay of the land, put an ear on the pulse of the club scene, learn some new abbreviations and and along the way maybe get to know some virtual friends with similar interests.

just a normal dude with a daughter I care about.
Really fascinated to see how clubs handle the new landscape and what I perceive will be sort of an open season of poaching players- which under normal circumstances, they might not do...



  There you have it.


----------



## dad4

Mile High Dad said:


> We were told when we moved back that our top 2 teams would play. That would make 20 total


With corona, I don’t think many of us want it this big geographically.   Who wants to fly SF to Denver for a game?

I really wish they would add a few teams and split it 3 ways.  Norcal, pacific NW, and Mountain.  Top few teams in each area can fly to play each other.  The rest aren’t strong enough to bother.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

After closure of US Soccer Development Academy; San Diego based coaches speak out -
					

U.S. Soccer announced the permanent closure of its development academy on Wednesday, citing financial difficulties caused in part by the COVID-19 pandemic. The question that remains however is what went wrong? San Diego based coaches commenting on what they feel the reasoning behind the sudden...




					www.kusi.com


----------



## Mile High Dad

Or even group CO with Az, Nv, Ut and Id. It would be like how the Far West Regional was a few years ago. And then the top performers could do a Regional with Nw, Norcal and Socal


----------



## Ellejustus

Giesbock said:


> Hey @Ellejustus- I didn’t start again. This season would have been my daughter’s third.  She played AYSO for several years, went to a training group for two years to learn ball skills, played a season of Discovery league, then DPL last year and at the end of last season, started guest playing with her club’s DA team.
> 
> I remember back when she was maybe 9 or 10 she’d get the ball and run the field and score.  Opposing keeper’s dad standing next to me would say “s**t, #4 has the ball again. He didn’t know who I was and I definitely didn’t cheer her after the first 3 goals. After 4, she started passing and wouldn’t cross the midline. Mind you, that was rec soccer on some tattered back lot school field, not a national. Champions tournament!!
> 
> And so a few months ago, I joined this forum to learn the lay of the land, put an ear on the pulse of the club scene, learn some new abbreviations and and along the way maybe get to know some virtual friends with similar interests.
> 
> just a normal dude with a daughter I care about.
> Really fascinated to see how clubs handle the new landscape and what I perceive will be sort of an open season of poaching players- which under normal circumstances, they might not do...
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it.


Just to be clear to bro, right now I am a sheep parent but not a mushroom one.  I have to earn goat parent because we have been practically out of club soccer ((not hs thank God)) for two years now.  My dd is my goat but in all reality she's a sheep and I'm her Shepard.  That will be the truth all truths from me brah   Soon this will all be better.  Sorry again for running my mouth and ranting on here.  It got nasty from me and I let my thoughts fly to hard on here.  I'm sorry again.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> But it is important.
> 
> There are things ECNL could do so it happens to fewer kids.
> 
> And you aren’t doing them.  You are here gloating about GDA.


For those who weren’t around three years ago, I think it’s time to start from the beginning, when I first posted four things that can reduce the risk of ACL injury and made Simi a crazy man. They were:

1. Strength/fitness training. Simi didn’t go nuts over this one. Can we agree to move on?

2. Don’t let your child play soccer if you have a history of ACL injury. Simi went apes**t over this, although genetic predisposition (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3435909/) combined with playing the sport with the highest risk of ACL injury (
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3867093/) is playing with fire.

3. Don’t play GDA. Forcing 14 teenage girls every game to play a full 90 minutes in the highest risk sport is dangerous and unnecessary. This has generated the most hate, including from you, but is hardly controversial. In game fatigue is very much a factor (https://fitforfutbol.com/2016/02/the-effect-of-travel-minutes-played-game-density-and-sleep-on-performance-injury-likelihood/) and not just with ACLs, but pretty much any injury. Shoot, studies show even the risk of concussion in sport is higher when fatigued (https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/18373290/) although running hard doesn’t make your brain bouncier inside your skull. The sub rules weren’t the only ones that made GDA unsafe, but let’s move on for the sake of time.

4. Put your daughter on the pill. Simi lost his freakin’ mind at this point, presumably due to a hard-wired subconscious religious fear that his daughter might have premarital sex or something. His neurosis aside, this one is almost certainly the most effective way to reduce risk of ACL injury.  (https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-6988249/amp/Female-athletes-Pill-prevent-career-ending-knee-injuries.html). FYI, I cited a news article rather than the study itself, but only because the title almost seems like an FU to science deniers like yourself. 

Finally, in response to your question about how many Blues players have torn their ACLs, the answer is that I don’t care, because anecdotal “evidence” is not evidence. Because that number doesn’t answer when or how they happened, and therefore doesn’t answer anything. It doesn’t compare to other clubs. It doesn’t put it in context with the number of kids in the club. It is only your way of deflecting the actual scientific facts that you don’t want to hear. But fine, keep up your schtick. I’m obviously ok rolling around in the muck with all you anti-vaxxer, climate change-denying bottom feeders, especially now that it’s a moot point and all you GDA sycophants lost.


----------



## keeprunning

Hearing Legends, WCFC (OC Surf), Pats, Beach will have teams in GAL, DPL, *AND *ECRL.


----------



## DPLLove

Some have said that there will be two pools of ECRL. One side the 2nd team of the current ECNL teams and dependent upon commitments from former DA clubs a second ECNLRegional pool that will play one another. If this is true and they can form a second ECRL pool if they have the ability to attract 7-8 clubs from the former DA and maybe throw in a club like Rangers or SDSCLUB here in the SW you could have a strong ECNL Regional pool of former DA clubs/Strong Clubs and their top teams all competing and trying to win the pool to be promoted for the next year. Within a few years time you’d have the ECNL national pool being the strongest A teams in the SW and then the ECNLRegional teams the next strongest Clubs A Teams for the next 10-12 strongest clubs. If it truly becomes a promote/relegate league they could promote/relegate by age group. Because all the clubs could say they are an ECNL club$!  And all the club$ could wear the ECNL patch and make everyone happy! The second teams of last years ECNL teams that made up the ECRL pool might even have to wear ECRL patches. (Just speculation)  No info on how composite plays into this new format. Once again this is all speculation dependent upon how many strong former DA clubs they can convince to play ECRL. But if it’s truly a separate pool they might have a lot of success rolling this out nation wide with 5-6 of the existing ECNL regions. And they way things are looking they could have several months to finalize these regions if we don’t end up competing this fall


----------



## futboldad1

DPLLove said:


> Some have said that there will be two pools of ECRL. One side the 2nd team of the current ECNL teams and dependent upon commitments from former DA clubs a second ECNLRegional pool that will play one another. If this is true and they can form a second ECRL pool if they have the ability to attract 7-8 clubs from the former DA and maybe throw in a club like Rangers or SDSCLUB here in the SW you could have a strong ECNL Regional pool of former DA clubs/Strong Clubs and their top teams all competing and trying to win the pool to be promoted for the next year. Within a few years time you’d have the ECNL national pool being the strongest A teams in the SW and then the ECNLRegional teams the next strongest Clubs A Teams for the next 10-12 strongest clubs. If it truly becomes a promote/relegate league they could promote/relegate by age group. Because all the clubs could say they are an ECNL club$!  And all the club$ could wear the ECNL patch and make everyone happy! *The second teams of last years ECNL teams that made up the ECRL pool might even have to wear ECRL patches. (Just speculation)* No info on how composite plays into this new format. Once again this is all speculation dependent upon how many strong former DA clubs they can convince to play ECRL. But if it’s truly a separate pool they might have a lot of success rolling this out nation wide with 5-6 of the existing ECNL regions. And they way things are looking they could have several months to finalize these regions if we don’t end up competing this fall


They already do wear a ECRL patch........I am not sure about the rest of your posting but I do appreciate the morning reading.....


----------



## Ellejustus

Bernie gets it.  Sounds like a great Doc to me and a smart one   Great read for everyone.  

*COMMENTARY*
*Bernie James on the DA's collapse: 'To just abandon everyone creates panic and problems for everyone involved'*

by Mike Woitalla @MikeWoitalla, 7 hours ago
Crossfire Premier, based in Redmond, Washington, 15 miles east of Seattle, joined U.S. Soccer’s Boys Development Academy upon its inception in 2007. It began fielding teams in the Girls ECNL upon its launch in 2009, and in the Girls DA when it started in 2017. *Bernie James* has been Crossfire Premier’s Director of Coaching since 2003.





*SOCCER AMERICA: U.S. Soccer has pulled the plug on the Development Academy. Crossfire Premier had already left the Girls DA before this season …
BERNIE JAMES*: The moment it changed for us was when some of our best girls quit the DA in their junior and senior years to play high school and ECNL at our club rather than play DA for free. That really opened our eyes.
I called *Jared* [*Micklos*, then the DA director] a number of times telling him that this was going to be a real problem. And their answer was always the same. "You need to change the culture."
We're doing our best, but when some of your best girls quit free soccer -- we were paying approximately $7,000 per kid a year for DA travel -- then I think that program is not the right program for us. That model wasn't working for our girls, at least at our club.
*SA: On the boys side?
BERNIE JAMES*: Like I've said many times, the Boys DA at the older ages had been a phenomenal league. It was the best boys league competition without question, until they started fiddling with it. Until people who have no idea about American soccer – about travel distances and so forth -- started screwing with it. It was an expensive league, especially for us, but a really good league. Believe it or not, I loved the DA in the older age groups. That will never change. I just hated the way they started running it.
*SA: Like when last year shortly before the season they tiered the oldest age group?
BERNIE JAMES*: In August, when we had no other options of course, they told us our closest games are going to be 900 miles away when we have three DA partners [Seattle Sounders, Portland Timbers, Vancouver Whitecaps] within 150 miles that are awesome teams -- that we're competitive with because we won the division the last couple of years.
I don't think there's any pro sports team in this country that has their closest game 900 miles away. Once they tiered it, once they listened to the Dutch guy or whoever was in charge, they ruined it. I knew that if that was going to continue we were going to have to leave. You can't have your closest game 900 miles away.
*SA: Crossfire Premier, which had been also fielding teams in the Boys ECNL, will now also field its top teams, its former DA teams, in the Boys ECNL. But shortly after U.S. Soccer’s announcement, MLS announced it would start a development league and include non-MLS clubs. Will that affect Crossfire?
BERNIE JAMES*: Everything MLS does affects us one way or another. But honestly, I can't trust them or U.S. Soccer -- and they seem to be the same thing -- after what they did to us last year, and then how they left us and all the other clubs hanging with no plan.
We've been in it 13 years, put in millions of dollars, and we heard nothing until they sent out the email to everyone. We were sending out weekly updates to our players and families trying to ensure we're on top of this thing and trying to get things going. And we got nothing from U.S. Soccer.
To just abandon everyone creates panic and problems for everyone involved. I'm sure it's a problem for MLS clubs, and they just answer quickly with some makeshift plan I don't what it is.
*SA: Are you open to playing MLS youth clubs?
BERNIE JAMES*: We'd be happy to play any team in practice games and be part of a practice game schedule.





*SA: Even before the pandemic problems, clubs complained that the DA had too many restrictions on issues like outside play. So perhaps not having U.S. Soccer be in charge of the top youth leagues is a positive, because club coaches are in a better position to guide the players they work worth daily, instead of being dictated to by Chicago …
BERNIE JAMES*: Or Holland. ... Let's be serious. If you do a good job, the players come to you. If you do a poor job, they leave. It's the same in the food business. If you keep making terrible hamburgers, people don't come to you. I think that takes care of itself. …
American soccer isn’t going to improve by having young players wear heart monitors at practice, or with filming and video review. We’re overkill in America with those kinds of things. You get better by playing six hours a day in the street, and when you're older applying those skills you acquired in a more organized environment.
*SA: It was clear on girls side before the coronavirus outbreak that the Girls DA was going to struggle because so many clubs were already moving to the ECNL. But U.S. Soccer said it was pulling the plug on both DAs because of financial problems caused by the coronavirus outbreak …
BERNIE JAMES*: Regardless of if it was that or U.S. Soccer realized that the federation shouldn’t be running a youth league and are using this pandemic as an excuse [to get out], the least they should do is have an exit strategy and a plan for the clubs, work with ECNL and other organizations to absorb it and have it well thought out.

https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/85463/bernie-james-on-the-das-collapse-to-just-abando.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=headline&utm_campaign=23586&hashid=HgQcUF3AUkQhka4F2net6MXz-ic#


----------



## Ellejustus

Con......
*SA: How is Crossfire handling the pandemic interruption?
BERNIE JAMES*: We're just like every American group. We just have to wait, be patient, do the right thing. But we've had nothing but positive feedback from our parents and players. We send the players all kinds of video and online stuff to do and try to keep them busy since they're not in school either. And we've had a great response to that, like most other clubs probably have. But there's only so much we can do right now and we're looking forward to getting back on the field ...
Hopefully in a month or two, we can have small group training in the summertime and it will be great to get back out there. It will be different, for sure. But we're going to make the most of it.
Our families are absolutely wonderful. We haven't had one complaint about anything we've done or anything we've tried to do. Crossfire has been a great family.
And we've been able to pay our coaches. We haven't had to let anyone go for financial reasons. They're contracts run out in May. New contracts start in June. We're committed to paying them through September even if we never practice. When things start getting desperate and we have absolutely no money left, we have to start looking at the drastic measures.
Maybe there will be games in September with very few spectators. That's what we're hoping for. Probably no tournaments in the summer. I hope we have a tournament or two, but we're planning on having none. It's something we have to go through.





*Bernie James joined the NASL's Seattle Sounders straight out of Bellevue (Wash.) High School in 1977. He moved to the Edmonton Drillers and made 74 NASL appearances in 1980-82. His 24 years of pro ball included 10 seasons in the Major Indoor Soccer League. A defender, he finished his career in 2000 after seven seasons with the A-league Seattle Sounders. James played for the USA's 1979 Pan-American Games team and earned two caps in 1988. He started coaching youth soccer in 2001 and became Crossfire Premier's director in 2003.
SA: However the recovery from the pandemic unfolds, I would think clubs will be limited on travel. How much of a challenge will that be for Crossfire, to play highly competitive games locally?
BERNIE JAMES*: The Seattle area is a hotbed for soccer. We have great competition here. And believe it or not, some of the academy teams we played are not as good as some of the local teams. So, we're going to have great competition here with some great clubs in the area.
We're not going to be making a lot of money because we're not going to have tournaments in the summer, but we're not going to be spending a lot of money because there's not a lot of travel coming up.
We'll just have to put up with it. Deal with it. Local competition is great. It’s what we were doing 13 years ago. We're fine with going back to that. I'm sure when travel opens up, we’re going to be ready to go.
*SA: How important is the travel, to showcases, for example?
BERNIE JAMES*: The players who are very disappointed right now are the juniors and seniors who were looking forward to a great year to wrap up a college deal.
Lots of seniors have already committed to colleges. If you’re good enough, they’ll find you. But for the middle of the road ones who aren’t going to a UCLA or North Carolina, showcases are very valuable. That’s why they have them, whether it’s the Disney Showcase, ECNL, or DA.
A showcase in the east is where players get exposure to East Coast colleges. You don’t need to take seven flights a year, but for juniors and seniors, and sophomores on the girls side, a couple flights to showcases can be really important.
We might see players going to community colleges or taking a gap year.
*SA: Generally speaking, besides the disappointment of the juniors and seniors you refer to, what do think the attitude of the players will be?
BERNIE JAMES*: Most get involved to play sports, they love soccer. To me, the bottom line is keep them busy, keep them out of trouble, keep them healthy, and then they kind of get out of it what they put into it. The ones who get serious about soccer and excel, if it’s a college soccer scholarship, or getting into a college you normally wouldn't get into, or playing professionally, that's just icing on cake. …
Not having national championships right now I don't think is nearly as big a deal as all the other problems we're facing.
I think they'll just adapt as they always do. And we'll adapt and have soccer in some form. As long as those kids have those beautiful fields down there, they’re going to play no matter what leagues they are in or who's running them.


----------



## DPLLove

futboldad1 said:


> They already do wear a ECRL patch........I am not sure about the rest of your posting but I do appreciate the morning reading.....


I think the patch says ECNL with Regional underneath. Speculation the patch design is changed to ECRL for the second teams.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> For those who weren’t around three years ago, I think it’s time to start from the beginning, when I first posted four things that can reduce the risk of ACL injury and made Simi a crazy man. They were:
> 
> 1. Strength/fitness training. Simi didn’t go nuts over this one. Can we agree to move on?
> 
> 2. Don’t let your child play soccer if you have a history of ACL injury. Simi went apes**t over this, although genetic predisposition (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3435909/) combined with playing the sport with the highest risk of ACL injury (
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3867093/) is playing with fire.
> 
> 3. Don’t play GDA. Forcing 14 teenage girls every game to play a full 90 minutes in the highest risk sport is dangerous and unnecessary. This has generated the most hate, including from you, but is hardly controversial. In game fatigue is very much a factor (https://fitforfutbol.com/2016/02/the-effect-of-travel-minutes-played-game-density-and-sleep-on-performance-injury-likelihood/) and not just with ACLs, but pretty much any injury. Shoot, studies show even the risk of concussion in sport is higher when fatigued (https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/18373290/) although running hard doesn’t make your brain bouncier inside your skull. The sub rules weren’t the only ones that made GDA unsafe, but let’s move on for the sake of time.
> 
> 4. Put your daughter on the pill. Simi lost his freakin’ mind at this point, presumably due to a hard-wired subconscious religious fear that his daughter might have premarital sex or something. His neurosis aside, this one is almost certainly the most effective way to reduce risk of ACL injury.  (https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-6988249/amp/Female-athletes-Pill-prevent-career-ending-knee-injuries.html). FYI, I cited a news article rather than the study itself, but only because the title almost seems like an FU to science deniers like yourself.
> 
> Finally, in response to your question about how many Blues players have torn their ACLs, the answer is that I don’t care, because anecdotal “evidence” is not evidence. Because that number doesn’t answer when or how they happened, and therefore doesn’t answer anything. It doesn’t compare to other clubs. It doesn’t put it in context with the number of kids in the club. It is only your way of deflecting the actual scientific facts that you don’t want to hear. But fine, keep up your schtick. I’m obviously ok rolling around in the muck with all you anti-vaxxer, climate change-denying bottom feeders, especially now that it’s a moot point and all you GDA sycophants lost.


Thank you.  

I agree with 1-4.    Can even go further with #3 and put in a maximum number of minutes played per player.  Extend it to youngers so you don’t trash your mini-superstars like PSV does.

Disagree on 5.  You can’t solve a problem without data.  Mandatory reporting of all ACL tears is a good place to start, especially if you index it so the biostatisticians can try to identify patterns.  

Why do you think I am anti-vaccine climate change denier and all that?  I’m a math geek from Berkeley.   I get my vaccine and climate data from Science News, not Breitbart.

Happy to have a grown up discussion on injuries.  start a new thread?


----------



## From the Spot

keeprunning said:


> Hearing Legends, WCFC (OC Surf), Pats, Beach will have teams in GAL, DPL, *AND *ECRL.


I would have to assume the hierarchy would be ECRL, GAL, and then DPL? So for ECRL in '20-'21 are you going to see Legends or Beach's top team (former DA team) playing LAFC or Strikers second team?


----------



## Kicker4Life

From the Spot said:


> I would have to assume the hierarchy would be ECRL, GAL, and then DPL? So for ECRL in '20-'21 are you going to see Legends or Beach's top team (former DA team) playing LAFC or Strikers second team?


That’s pretty likely.  However with a lot of the talent migration some current ECNL players may get pushed down to the 2nd team.


----------



## pokergod

From the Spot said:


> I would have to assume the hierarchy would be ECRL, GAL, and then DPL? So for ECRL in '20-'21 are you going to see Legends or Beach's top team (former DA team) playing LAFC or Strikers second team?


Seems like it and does not make much sense.  One would have to assume that the former DA clubs, at least the ones caught flat footed and left out of ECNL, are trying to figure out a way to create a competing entity.  They had what they thought was the golden ticket and I don't think they will take the evening of the playing field well.


----------



## timbuck

From the Spot said:


> I would have to assume the hierarchy would be ECRL, GAL, and then DPL? So for ECRL in '20-'21 are you going to see Legends or Beach's top team (former DA team) playing LAFC or Strikers second team?


Probably. But I'm sure coaches will pull players from the ECNL team to play on the ECRL team so they can show dominance.


----------



## youthsportsugh

Mile High Dad said:


> Oops, we as in Real Co


Thoughts on being in NW instead of with TX like in the DA? Seems like it would be better to be in with TX and OK?


----------



## Mile High Dad

Looks like they are just back where they used to be. My dd never played NW, but enjoyed the Tx competition for sure. Big fast and athletic just as advertised.


----------



## From the Spot

Kicker4Life said:


> That’s pretty likely.  However with a lot of the talent migration some current ECNL players may get pushed down to the 2nd team.





pokergod said:


> Seems like it and does not make much sense.  One would have to assume that the former DA clubs, at least the ones caught flat footed and left out of ECNL, are trying to figure out a way to create a competing entity.  They had what they thought was the golden ticket and I don't think they will take the evening of the playing field well.


So under this scenario, if LAFC's 2nd team were to win ECRL would they be promoted up to ECNL?


----------



## Messi>CR7

From the Spot said:


> So under this scenario, if LAFC's 2nd team were to win ECRL would they be promoted up to ECNL?


Let's not get ahead of ourselves .  While there was a suggestion for merit-based membership in the future, I don't think there has been any confirmation of a promotion/relegation scheme, expansion (i.e. promotion only), timing of such promotion ('21, '22, etc), club promotion, or individual team promotion within each age group.


----------



## pokergod

Messi>CR7 said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves .  While there was a suggestion for merit-based membership in the future, I don't think there has been any confirmation of a promotion/relegation scheme, expansion (i.e. promotion only), timing of such promotion ('21, '22, etc), club promotion, or individual team promotion within each age group.


I think we can all agree that no matter what happens the clubs really care about the kids and will do the right and logical thing going forward. That is what allows me to sleep like a baby at night.


----------



## SoccerGuru

I’m hearing a lot of chatter about beach and legends and what I’m hearing is that they were not given any kind of guarantee that they will be brought into ecnl ever and that if ecnl can screw them over more they will. Surf, Real so cal were allowed in immediately so I feel answers were given pretty quick. Beach and legends are big clubs with good teams and players but I just don’t know what kind of future they hold for players looking to go to college. Plus like some mentioned, ecnl is an “all-in” league. So if they do pro/rel does that mean you have to perform well across the board in every age group? Seems like a beach and legends are getting the short straw here. Feel bad for the families. Time will tell.


----------



## hugyourkids

Kicker4Life said:


> Your spot on. My DD has decided that she wants to stick with her Coac and Club despite a 2nd tier league. she is willing to play in ECRL and has a massive chip on her shoulder to prove a point.
> 
> game on!  Gonna be ugly!!!


Same decision by my DD. Very proud of her for making such a hard decision. Good luck to your daughter and her team.


----------



## Kicker4Life

hugyourkids said:


> Same decision by my DD. Very proud of her for making such a hard decision. Good luck to your daughter and her team.


Likewise!!!!


----------



## pokergod

hugyourkids said:


> Same decision by my DD. Very proud of her for making such a hard decision. Good luck to your daughter and her team.


good luck to your and your girls.  most of my friends with olders seem to be staying put.  they don't want to transfer teams in a pandemic and want to see how this plays out before moving so that they don't move twice in two years.  the exceptions to the rule are ones that had pre-existing issues with coach or club and now have no reason to stay, quite the minority.  my friends with youngers that were travelling long distances to play for DA clubs are looking to make moves since there is now no reason and local ecnl clubs are available.  i think that this fundamental change in soccer happening during a pandemic will result in less turnover than more if teams were up and playing practicing right now.


----------



## dreamz

whatithink said:


> It was always sanctioned under USSSA, https://www.dpleague.org/about.html, and the DPL teams could play state leagues/cups etc.


It was also sanctioned by Cal South so that they could play National Cup. Moving forward it was only going to be sanctioned by USSSA and the GAL announcement said they will be sanctioned by USSSA which means no National Cup, CRL, USYS National League or anything USYS driven.


----------



## dreamz

ToonArmy said:


> Dpl teams this year sanctioned by usssa played in CRL and were going to play in national cup before it got cancelled as well as Vegas surf Silverlakes


They played CRL because they were also sanctioned by Cal South. Not because they were sanctioned by USSSA.


----------



## Copa9

dreamz said:


> Folks putting their DD's into GAL need to know it will be sanctioned by USSSA which basically means no State Cup, no National Cup, no anything. They will play in a league. Throw in a showcase that won't be attended and won't expose their players to any real competition out of fear that the parents and players will realize they are paying a lot of money for nothing. DPL was going to switch to USSSA sanctioning next year and hadn't figured out how to tell the parents there was no carrot so be prepared. If you are ok paying a lot of money for local games and a showcase somewhere with no ability to play any real national competition then GAL may just be for you.
> 
> Parents need to be aware too that college coaches will be cutting WAY WAY back on recruiting travel this year. College coaches will go where they can get the most bang for their travel buck. That's going to be ECNL events and a few major showcases nationally. A GAL showcase isn't going to be on anyone's recruiting list as it's unproven and won't showcase the best talent pools. Just another





EOTL said:


> If you believe ECNL is doing something wrong as it relates to safety, by all means propose solutions and support it with professional studies. I’ve been doing that for years, whether it’s studies about the pill or the dangers of so many teenage girls being required to play full 90 minute games without substitution.
> 
> Yes. I am gloating about GDA’s demise. It was a terrible platform from the start and only got worse from there. I will miss GDA mafiosos arguing over whether it snows in CO in April, only to have them staring in disbelief while standing in a foot of it after wasting $1000 just to get there; who claim that GDA is “winning” based on its policy of banning HS soccer, and within weeks of 14 clubs just abandoned GDA because of it. The knee injury issue is of course somewhat tragic and uncomfortable to discuss given what happened to the biggest GDA mafioso and science-denier’s daughter and I would prefer to let the guy move on, but you keep bringing it up.





SoccerGuru said:


> I’m hearing a lot of chatter about beach and legends and what I’m hearing is that they were not given any kind of guarantee that they will be brought into ecnl ever and that if ecnl can screw them over more they will. Surf, Real so cal were allowed in immediately so I feel answers were given pretty quick. Beach and legends are big clubs with good teams and players but I just don’t know what kind of future they hold for players looking to go to college. Plus like some mentioned, ecnl is an “all-in” league. So if they do pro/rel does that mean you have to perform well across the board in every age group? Seems like a beach and legends are getting the short straw here. Feel bad for the families. Time will tell.


Coaches know where the talent is that meets the needs of the style his or her school plays.   If a coach wants big, fast, rugby style soccer she/he knows where to look.  If the coach wants fast, skilled players he/she knows where to look. "Play it and they will come." There are over 344 D1 soccer programs, 265 D2 soccer programs, and 441 D3 soccer programs. There is a place for every player that wants to play regardless of soccer style.  As always, grades matter!!


----------



## ToonArmy

Is LA Galaxy the MLS club keeping the teams that were playing in the girls DA and if so where are they playing and if not are they becoming another club or just left on your own to find a team?


----------



## Ellejustus

*EJ and Fact*

Fact:  Listen you came on here playing the victim despite you using the system as well to get a free ride

EJ:  No, my dd is the victim and I'm the sucker dad.  The system actually used me with the free stuff. You we see when the facts come out fact

Fact: and join a team that was *already on its way to the top*, probably bumping players that helped make that team what it *was. *

EJ: "Was" is good word here Fact.  The team before the new 04 team of 2016-2017 was mixed with 03/04, half had no choice but to move up because of their age went up with 03s.  Yes, it was a very good team and my dd scored two goals against them in the Semi's of State Cup.  In Fact, she beat that team all the time with her goals from passes from one the great CM who I believe is on her way to Penn St.  Awesome teammates & coach with the Blues before all this.  No one is perfect and my dd had 100% good reasons to leave and it had zero to do with a freebie dude.

Fact: So you cannot play the victim. 

EJ:  Oh yes I can

Fact: You have not learned anything so i just gave you a quick reality check.

EJ : I have much more reality checks coming today Fact

Fact: I am a big part of my nieces lives and love them like my our kiddos.

EJ:  I am a big part of my dd life if you haven't noticed.  I love her so much you should know that by now too

Fact: I also spend a great deal of time with them at soccer, help coach soccer and ref soccer.

EJ:  Yes, I know you're a coach and are involved in soccer obviously and you care so much for others too

Fact: So f' off.

EJ: I took the "f" off and can see what a Class Act you are Fact


----------



## Ellejustus

EL & Coach EOTL

Coach EOTL: Those who could most benefit from advice tend to be those least willing to accept it. 

EJ:  I never asked you for advice so please stop trying to help me

Coach EOTL: EJ is one of those parents who constantly screws things up for his kid and lacks the self-awareness to understand it

EJ: Thanks for letting everyone know more about me.  I can see how honest all the Docs have been and have been so good to us.  Just look at how the USSF company treated me and I'm the one screwing things up for my kid.  That is the funniest thing I've read from you.  LOL  

Coach EOTL: Regardless, I’m not going after his kid; 

EJ: Oh really?  

Coach EOTL: Once you go back to blocking me and ElleJustus checks himself into psycho soccer parent rehab, I promise to lay off.  

EJ:  I;m not going to rehab ever coach, so lets play every day.  

Coach EOTL: You will find peace only after you stop blaming others for where you are and recognize that you cannot control other people. 

EJ: You don;t know me very well

Coacg EOTL: *Soccer clubs*,* leagues, and coaches have always, will aways, and* *should* *always make decisions they believe best serve their own interests.  *

EJ:  Coach, you nailed it with this quote of yours.  That's what is one of the big problem imo.  Non profit seeking it's own interest.  They were serving themselves their own interests and when a business ((non-profit)) does that and does not put the customers interest first, it will fail.  Trust me on that coach.

Coach EOTL: I am going to give you some advice 

EJ: Funny how people ((coaches)) have all this advice for everyone.  If someone doesn;t ask for advice, it's more about your ego and pride and what a coach thinks is best and 100% your opinion. Plus, your advice is really putting me down because you're protecting something that means a lot to you.  it's obvious.  I'm also protecting something that is way more valuable then a business and has way more value.  It's a human life.  It's a fragile little girl trying to make it on a planets for of people like you. 

Coach EOTL: No college coach needs a headache like you, 

EJ: Last I checked, I'm not playing.  Also, go call her coaches outside of Surf and see what they have to say coach.  All the D1 coaches who would like my dd to go to their school and play for them can call everyone single one of her coaches and they will all say the same thing about me except for a past Doc and one coach.  

Coach EOTL: And no club coach will recommend a kid with a parent who is a headache like you 

EJ:  Man, I heard that from three Docs that I believe are really bad.  That quote right there is all about Power & Control.  The same coach talks like that to 16 and 17 years old girl and many feel trapped.  Some have actually taken their own life over coach abuse. 

Coach EOTL: The best thing you can do for your daughter is *stay off this site* and* stop attending her practices* and *games*, because you will inevitably screw things up for her even worse then you already have. 

EJ: More advice and all I can say is, "Fat chance I leave this site.  I just got my stimulus check and just went Platinum. 

Coach EOTL: The same holds true for any of her extracurricular activities. 

EJ: Ok, thanks for more advice.  Sounds like your trying to silence me for some reason.

Coach EOTL: If you were worried your daughter would not even make the team ((Tad's new 03 team)), the soccer dream is over. 

EJ:  The dream was over a long, long time ago and is was more of nightmare dealing with all this for three years from a company that took off and let us deal with their aftermath.


----------



## whatithink

dreamz said:


> It was also sanctioned by Cal South so that they could play National Cup. Moving forward it was only going to be sanctioned by USSSA and the GAL announcement said they will be sanctioned by USSSA which means no National Cup, CRL, USYS National League or anything USYS driven.


Players can be registered with more than one org like this instance, e.g. I've seen ECNL players play in local state leagues, generally as guests when a club wants a result (maybe) and they can do that as the player can be registered with both USYS and US Club at the same time. There was nothing to stop the clubs continuing to have their DPL teams in both the DPL league & local - that's their choice, not a DPL league restriction.


----------



## timmyh

...And another good thread ruined by EJ turning it into his own personal crazy house. Even with the ignore button, it is near impossible to sort through. 

What happened to your promise of just sticking to posting in threads you created, EJ?


----------



## SoccerGuru

timmyh said:


> ...And another good thread ruined by EJ turning it into his own personal crazy house. Even with the ignore button, it is near impossible to sort through.
> 
> What happened to your promise of just sticking to posting in threads you created, EJ?


He needs a hobby, or some attention at home. Would be a gift to everyone if he just stopped posting.


----------



## EliteSoccerDad

ECNL GIRLS ANNOUNCES NEW ADDITIONS TO THE ECNL REGIONAL LEAGUE - SOUTHWEST FOR 2020-21 SEASON
					

ECNL Regional Leagues are operated and managed by the ECNL to insure professionalism, standards, and exceptional experience   RICHMOND, VA (April 21, 2020) – The ECNL Girls is excited to announce the addition of four new clubs to the ECNL Girls Regional League - Southwest for the 2020-2021...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com


----------



## Ellejustus

timmyh said:


> ...And another good thread ruined by EJ turning it into his own personal crazy house. Even with the ignore button, it is near impossible to sort through.
> 
> What happened to your promise of just sticking to posting in threads you created, EJ?


Dude, too much breaking news bro.  Sorry.  It will get all cleaned up for all of us to come back and play soccer again


----------



## Spartan

ToonArmy said:


> Is LA Galaxy the MLS club keeping the teams that were playing in the girls DA and if so where are they playing and if not are they becoming another club or just left on your own to find a team?


What I know is that LA Galaxy has not announced their next steps. 

I am hearing the local club next door is trying to recruit their 05 studs that play up.


----------



## Ellejustus

Spartan said:


> What I know is that LA Galaxy has not announced their next steps.
> 
> I am hearing the local club next door is trying to recruit their 05 studs that play up.


Gobble Gobble


----------



## soccer4us

EliteSoccerDad said:


> ECNL GIRLS ANNOUNCES NEW ADDITIONS TO THE ECNL REGIONAL LEAGUE - SOUTHWEST FOR 2020-21 SEASON
> 
> 
> ECNL Regional Leagues are operated and managed by the ECNL to insure professionalism, standards, and exceptional experience   RICHMOND, VA (April 21, 2020) – The ECNL Girls is excited to announce the addition of four new clubs to the ECNL Girls Regional League - Southwest for the 2020-2021...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com


I guess it’s their only way in for the following year I suppose


----------



## From the Spot

soccer4us said:


> I guess it’s their only way in for the following year I suppose


Yeah, my guess is they give it a go for one year and try to get in to ECNL. If they aren't successful then they move over to GAL. I just can't see any other reason for these clubs to stay in ECRL.


----------



## Surf Zombie

I’m guessing this was some type of compromise struck with the local ECNL existing member clubs? We’ll let them in next year and give you a one year jump on recruiting.

Curious if this will be be used in other ECNL regions as well.


----------



## dad4

Is there anything in the statements that actually says ECNL will accept more teams next year?


----------



## soccer4us

dad4 said:


> Is there anything in the statements that actually says ECNL will accept more teams next year?


No. They would never make that public. My guess is after this announcement so can is final. Nor cal is still having discussions on what to do. Not sure on rest of the country but after nor cal decision, I can see everything being final.
Poor B teams having to play beach and legends A teams.


----------



## soccerfan123

dad4 said:


> Is there anything in the statements that actually says ECNL will accept more teams next year?


No there is not. I think that the clubs see this as their only chance for a way in. Theres no promises it works but I can see why they would go this route given they were not accepted to full the ECNL, I think it is the best move as the teams from Beach and Legends will do well enough to warrant consideration for the 21-22 season


----------



## Fact

dad4 said:


> Is there anything in the statements that actually says ECNL will accept more teams next year?


Absolutely not, keep dangling the carrot.  I wonder what the landscape will look like in a year from now. I was sure that West Coast would have gotten back in ECNL for the girls. They have arguably the most respected coach in the West. Maybe Surf not happen with them pulling out of their deal and threw their weight around?  And the only weight I am talking about is control of fields for large tournaments.
Funny how Beach and Legends have to prove themselves when they have over and over again. Unlike Sharks and Rebels who cannot get good teams together last year despite being the only ECNL in San Diego.  I wonder if they don’t do well this year, whether Surf will have an excuse to get rid of them and once again control all of SD ECNL.  I wonder if Sharks and Rebels will continue to play favorites or actually try to prove themselves to retain ECNL by recruiting the best players?

interesting how quiet Albion and Carlsbad families have been on the forum lately. I truly feel sorry for Carlsbad whose teams seem close nit and the Albion boys teams who also appeared to have good chemistry in many but not all cases.  Wonder what Ginns is planning, a lawsuit as he threatens when things don’t go his way.
Finally, has any club taken deposits for next year?  Albion was notorious for doing that 6 months before the start of the season.


----------



## dad4

I think the only thing that would cause ECNL to take more clubs is if something else is successful.

That alone is a good reason to put a team in GAL, or whatever else has traction.


----------



## Woobie06

whatithink said:


> Players can be registered with more than one org like this instance, e.g. I've seen ECNL players play in local state leagues, generally as guests when a club wants a result (maybe) and they can do that as the player can be registered with both USYS and US Club at the same time. There was nothing to stop the clubs continuing to have their DPL teams in both the DPL league & local - that's their choice, not a DPL league restriction.


Hi, ECNL has what’s called Discovery Players which can be on another team in a Non-ECNL League.  We had this last Fall where my DD’s team has two players join the team for a few games and showcases but played on a different team in a different league day-to-day.









						ECNL Competition Rules 2019-2020.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				




page 6


----------



## Nightflight07

Fact said:


> Absolutely not, keep dangling the carrot.  I wonder what the landscape will look like in a year from now. I was sure that West Coast would have gotten back in ECNL for the girls. They have arguably the most respected coach in the West. Maybe Surf not happen with them pulling out of their deal and threw their weight around?  And the only weight I am talking about is control of fields for large tournaments.
> Funny how Beach and Legends have to prove themselves when they have over and over again. Unlike Sharks and Rebels who cannot get good teams together last year despite being the only ECNL in San Diego.  I wonder if they don’t do well this year, whether Surf will have an excuse to get rid of them and once again control all of SD ECNL.  I wonder if Sharks and Rebels will continue to play favorites or actually try to prove themselves to retain ECNL by recruiting the best players?
> 
> interesting how quiet Albion and Carlsbad families have been on the forum lately. I truly feel sorry for Carlsbad whose teams seem close nit and the Albion boys teams who also appeared to have good chemistry in many but not all cases.  Wonder what Ginns is planning, a lawsuit as he threatens when things don’t go his way.
> Finally, has any club taken deposits for next year?  Albion was notorious for doing that 6 months before the start of the season.


How are Rebels playing favorites? They just got ECNL in the middle of April of last year when all of the teams were already formed. I understand the comment about Sharks who have had ECNL for a few years and still aren't getting players to compete in most age groups. Hopefully both clubs can use this opportunity to get better. There are a lot of players at Albion that live in the South Bay. Rebels need to recruit better and take advantage of all the talent the south bay has to offer.


----------



## Ellejustus

Woobie06 said:


> Hi, ECNL has what’s called Discovery Players which can be on another team in a Non-ECNL League.  We had this last Fall where my DD’s team has two players join the team for a few games and showcases but played on a different team in a different league day-to-day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECNL Competition Rules 2019-2020.pdf
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> page 6


That is one of our options.  Play local HS Soccer, Local club and then play a few games when the big ones come and all of the playoffs at ECNL .  The point of "local club" is to play local so you can stay local.  Great options out there for all of us, regardless of club.


----------



## NTX07

EliteSoccerDad said:


> ECNL GIRLS ANNOUNCES NEW ADDITIONS TO THE ECNL REGIONAL LEAGUE - SOUTHWEST FOR 2020-21 SEASON
> 
> 
> ECNL Regional Leagues are operated and managed by the ECNL to insure professionalism, standards, and exceptional experience   RICHMOND, VA (April 21, 2020) – The ECNL Girls is excited to announce the addition of four new clubs to the ECNL Girls Regional League - Southwest for the 2020-2021...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com


Do you think ECRL is enough for those clubs to keep their top players?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Fact said:


> Absolutely not, keep dangling the carrot.  I wonder what the landscape will look like in a year from now. I was sure that West Coast would have gotten back in ECNL for the girls. They have arguably the most respected coach in the West. Maybe Surf not happen with them pulling out of their deal and threw their weight around?  And the only weight I am talking about is control of fields for large tournaments.
> Funny how Beach and Legends have to prove themselves when they have over and over again. Unlike Sharks and Rebels who cannot get good teams together last year despite being the only ECNL in San Diego.  I wonder if they don’t do well this year, whether Surf will have an excuse to get rid of them and once again control all of SD ECNL.  I wonder if Sharks and Rebels will continue to play favorites or actually try to prove themselves to retain ECNL by recruiting the best players?
> 
> interesting how quiet Albion and Carlsbad families have been on the forum lately. I truly feel sorry for Carlsbad whose teams seem close nit and the Albion boys teams who also appeared to have good chemistry in many but not all cases.  Wonder what Ginns is planning, a lawsuit as he threatens when things don’t go his way.
> Finally, has any club taken deposits for next year?  Albion was notorious for doing that 6 months before the start of the season.


You do understand that rebels played half a season right?
And being it’s Rebels first year into ECNL they need to adjust.
EDITED   Cause you definitely have a club crush for the Rebels
EDITED
You’re a has been washed up soccer dad living on the pass!!! that’s why you’re a rec ref!
You have noooooo kids playing soccer in any of these leagues. And yet you think you know it all.. you where the first one talking shit that the Rebels wouldn’t get ECNL with stupid expertise bs opinion.. and low and behold Rebels got ECNL.
Seriously uncle Rico Rebels and sharks are in Ecnl! deal with it and they’re not leaving any time soon!!!
Even WORSE you use your nieces to justify the reason you’re on this forum.
At least @Ellejustus has his kids in the front lines with this and even tho he rants a lot his insight has been more consistent then yours FUCKO
Bro pretty PLEASE with a cherry on top...please please go log on to yelp or Christian mingle and waste your time there!

*NO NEED FOR THE PERSONAL ATTACKS BECAUSE HE MENTIONED YOUR CLUB.*

*DOMINIC*


----------



## timbuck

From the Spot said:


> Yeah, my guess is they give it a go for one year and try to get in to ECNL. If they aren't successful then they move over to GAL. I just can't see any other reason for these clubs to stay in ECRL.


Do you think these additions will cause GAL/DPL to fold?


----------



## Surf Zombie

timbuck said:


> Do you think these additions will cause GAL/DPL to fold?


I was wondering if the ECNL tells its clubs not to participate in GAL/DPL.


----------



## Soccerfan2

timbuck said:


> Do you think these additions will cause GAL/DPL to fold?


I think it will stay a 2nd/3rd tier league in the areas it's already established an not gain much traction beyond that.


----------



## dad4

Surf Zombie said:


> I was wondering if the ECNL tells its clubs not to participate in GAL/DPL.


if they do, ECNL is looking more like DA every day.


----------



## Hawkeye

timbuck said:


> Do you think these additions will cause GAL/DPL to fold?


The ECNL’s press release doesn’t have the standard ECNL verbiage about being “all in” and committing top teams to ECNL-R. Are these clubs still hedging their bets on trying to piece something together with GAL and/or better terms for top teams to have cross-play or showcase participation with ECNL? Around the country there are several pockets of former DA clubs that still seem to be in limbo:

Southwest conf — sc Del sol, Utah royals, Galaxy
Nor Cal/WA/Ore/Utah/Colorado — entire NW division of DA (quakes, reign, cal thorns, Portland thorns, placer, lamorinda, la roca), Colorado Rush
TX/Frontier — FCD, Houston Dash, sporting Bv
Northeast/mid Atlantic - nefc, penn fusion, fc virginia, sky blue, several others
SE — Tophat, Weston 
Midwest — entire Midwest division of da (nationals, sockers, fc United, fc cinci)
A lot of these clubs were previously in ECNL, even before its significant expansion over the past few years, and should be viable candidates to return. They seem far too spread out geographically and too limited in numbers to form a viable program under the GAL umbrella (especially without the so cal clubs), and the programs affiliated with pro clubs probably aren’t good candidates for the new USYSA expansion of national league (because they aren’t USYSA members and don’t always run broader youth programs). There’s still lot to sort out in this whole mess.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Surf Zombie said:


> I was wondering if the ECNL tells its clubs not to participate in GAL/DPL.


I am sure ECNL would, because they would want the 2nd team to participate in ECRL.  However,  for the Clubs being admitted into ECRL, they would t be able to tell them their 2nd team couldn’t play in another league. It is my understanding that Lvars didn’t make any commitment in writing to these Clubs being granted entry into ECRL and that was presented to me upfront but it is a risk I am willing to take, especially with this year being fairly unpredictable.


----------



## Technician72

dad4 said:


> Is there anything in the statements that actually says ECNL will accept more teams next year?


Quote from the statement is very generic and doesn't guarantee or lay anything out for promotion / acceptance into ECNL:

_“The ECNL Regional Leagues are an important platform for players and clubs to fuel development of players, and to provide a proving ground in competition,” said Jen Winnagle, Commissioner, ECNL Girls. “Since launching the platform last year, the ECNL Regional Leagues have seen significant growth and are being celebrated as a strong resource for players and clubs.” ECNL Girls Regional Leagues are designed to service a deeper player pool from member clubs of the ECNL, *and to provide a competitive platform for objective evaluation of new clubs to become ECNL member clubs in the future. * _


----------



## TOSDCI

Fact said:


> Absolutely not, keep dangling the carrot.  I wonder what the landscape will look like in a year from now. I was sure that West Coast would have gotten back in ECNL for the girls. They have arguably the most respected coach in the West. Maybe Surf not happen with them pulling out of their deal and threw their weight around?  And the only weight I am talking about is control of fields for large tournaments.
> Funny how Beach and Legends have to prove themselves when they have over and over again. Unlike Sharks and Rebels who cannot get good teams together last year despite being the only ECNL in San Diego.  I wonder if they don’t do well this year, whether Surf will have an excuse to get rid of them and once again control all of SD ECNL.  I wonder if Sharks and Rebels will continue to play favorites or actually try to prove themselves to retain ECNL by recruiting the best players?
> 
> interesting how quiet Albion and Carlsbad families have been on the forum lately. I truly feel sorry for Carlsbad whose teams seem close nit and the Albion boys teams who also appeared to have good chemistry in many but not all cases.  Wonder what Ginns is planning, a lawsuit as he threatens when things don’t go his way.
> Finally, has any club taken deposits for next year?  Albion was notorious for doing that 6 months before the start of the season.


Albion has.


----------



## From the Spot

timbuck said:


> Do you think these additions will cause GAL/DPL to fold?


No, I think the DPL teams will keep the seat warm for the DA teams and when they aren't accepted into ECNL at the end of next season they will move whats left of the team over to GAL.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

dad4 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I agree with 1-4.    Can even go further with #3 and put in a maximum number of minutes played per player.  Extend it to youngers so you don’t trash your mini-superstars like PSV does.
> 
> Disagree on 5.  You can’t solve a problem without data.  Mandatory reporting of all ACL tears is a good place to start, especially if you index it so the biostatisticians can try to identify patterns.
> 
> Why do you think I am anti-vaccine climate change denier and all that?  I’m a math geek from Berkeley.   I get my vaccine and climate data from Science News, not Breitbart.
> 
> Happy to have a grown up discussion on injuries.  start a new thread?


Don't feed the troll by thanking him/her please.


----------



## azsnowrider

Kicker4Life said:


> I am sure ECNL would, because they would want the 2nd team to participate in ECRL.  However,  for the Clubs being admitted into ECRL, they would t be able to tell them their 2nd team couldn’t play in another league. It is my understanding that Lvars didn’t make any commitment in writing to these Clubs being granted entry into ECRL and that was presented to me upfront but it is a risk I am willing to take, especially with this year being fairly unpredictable.


In your opinion could Beach field 3 teams, ECRL/GAL/DPL? I'm hearing some clubs may indeed do that and hedge their bets in a way in case ECRL doesn't pan-out. The Beach DPL teams at the 3 oldest ages were pretty strong, they could give the DA clubs in the GAL a run. Then after next season reevaluate...


----------



## azsnowrider

Hawkeye said:


> The ECNL’s press release doesn’t have the standard ECNL verbiage about being “all in” and committing top teams to ECNL-R. Are these clubs still hedging their bets on trying to piece something together with GAL and/or better terms for top teams to have cross-play or showcase participation with ECNL? Around the country there are several pockets of former DA clubs that still seem to be in limbo:
> 
> Southwest conf — sc Del sol, Utah royals, Galaxy
> Nor Cal/WA/Ore/Utah/Colorado — entire NW division of DA (quakes, reign, cal thorns, Portland thorns, placer, lamorinda, la roca), Colorado Rush
> TX/Frontier — FCD, Houston Dash, sporting Bv
> Northeast/mid Atlantic - nefc, penn fusion, fc virginia, sky blue, several others
> SE — Tophat, Weston
> Midwest — entire Midwest division of da (nationals, sockers, fc United, fc cinci)
> A lot of these clubs were previously in ECNL, even before its significant expansion over the past few years, and should be viable candidates to return. They seem far too spread out geographically and too limited in numbers to form a viable program under the GAL umbrella (especially without the so cal clubs), and the programs affiliated with pro clubs probably aren’t good candidates for the new USYSA expansion of national league (because they aren’t USYSA members and don’t always run broader youth programs). There’s still lot to sort out in this whole mess.


What about Albion? Any news on where they are at, along with Vegas Albion they are in Limbo also...


----------



## Speed

what the heck is GAL? I can't keep up with all of this. And do the composite ECNL teams still exist with all these changes?


----------



## EliteSoccerDad

Speed said:


> what the heck is GAL? I can't keep up with all of this. And do the composite ECNL teams still exist with all these changes?


New proposed League for ex DA clubs.  Girls Academy League.   Allow High School.  Less strict sub rules.


----------



## pokergod

azsnowrider said:


> In your opinion could Beach field 3 teams, ECRL/GAL/DPL? I'm hearing some clubs may indeed do that and hedge their bets in a way in case ECRL doesn't pan-out. The Beach DPL teams at the 3 oldest ages were pretty strong, they could give the DA clubs in the GAL a run. Then after next season reevaluate...


Beach DPL teams were very strong.  But with the end of the DA and movement between the DPL players and the DA squad, will those teams stay together in the long run?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> You do understand that rebels played half a season right?
> And being it’s Rebels first year into ECNL they need to adjust.
> EDITED   Cause you definitely have a club crush for the Rebels
> EDITED
> You’re a has been washed up soccer dad living on the pass!!! that’s why you’re a rec ref!
> You have noooooo kids playing soccer in any of these leagues. And yet you think you know it all.. you where the first one talking shit that the Rebels wouldn’t get ECNL with stupid expertise bs opinion.. and low and behold Rebels got ECNL.
> Seriously uncle Rico Rebels and sharks are in Ecnl! deal with it and they’re not leaving any time soon!!!
> Even WORSE you use your nieces to justify the reason you’re on this forum.
> At least @Ellejustus has his kids in the front lines with this and even tho he rants a lot his insight has been more consistent then yours FUCKO
> Bro pretty PLEASE with a cherry on top...please please go log on to yelp or Christian mingle and waste your time there!
> 
> *NO NEED FOR THE PERSONAL ATTACKS BECAUSE HE MENTIONED YOUR CLUB.
> 
> DOMINIC*
> I’m hoping you told him to stop bashing clubs that he has no sons or daughters on!


----------



## Ellejustus

Hey Dom, does that go for all of us?  I promise from hear on out no more low blows from me I did any from the past.  The past is the past.  I've taken a few personal attacks and so has my little bundle of joy.  Thanks Dom   I like The Rebels too.  They had some good players before the kool aid was served in SD and they got many of their top players taken.  A'm shocked that Fact has said so many things about this little club just trying to survive.  You know, it's good to be small right now and I believe Rebels will be in ECNL for years to come.  Great job Rebels.  Stay strong down south and let's ll be nicer now.


----------



## Kicker4Life

azsnowrider said:


> In your opinion could Beach field 3 teams, ECRL/GAL/DPL? I'm hearing some clubs may indeed do that and hedge their bets in a way in case ECRL doesn't pan-out. The Beach DPL teams at the 3 oldest ages were pretty strong, they could give the DA clubs in the GAL a run. Then after next season reevaluate...


I believe there’s enough talent in the Southbay to achieve this, but I’m not sure if that’s the direction Pietsch is looking to go.


----------



## keeprunning

timbuck said:


> Do you think these additions will cause GAL/DPL to fold?


Beach, Legends, OC Surf (WCFC), Pats will have teams play in GAL, DPL, ECRL. Most likely is current DPL moves over to ECRL.


----------



## pokergod

Kicker4Life said:


> I believe there’s enough talent in the Southbay to achieve this, but I’m not sure if that’s the direction Pietsch is looking to go.


absolutely enough talent in the southbay.  coaches and players deal with a lot of bs at beach.  now that they are not da, is it worth it for them to deal with crap? (coaches will privately tell you what they think about the mang) without da, does beach change its culture or do people jump now that da badge is gone?


----------



## Nefutous

keeprunning said:


> Beach, Legends, OC Surf (WCFC), Pats will have teams play in GAL, DPL, ECRL. Most likely is current DPL moves over to ECRL.


What league would the top team be in?


----------



## dad4

Nefutous said:


> What league would the top team be in?


Maybe more than one.  ECNL teams in norcal also play NPL.

NPL gets more bench players, ECNL gets more starters.  But same team.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

pokergod said:


> absolutely enough talent in the southbay.  coaches and players deal with a lot of bs at beach.  now that they are not da, is it worth it for them to deal with crap? (coaches will privately tell you what they think about the mang) without da, does beach change its culture or do people jump now that da badge is gone?


Stop talking in riddles. what do you know? One minute you have the inside track, the next your asking for information from people in the club to share. Spill the beans. Get off the fence what’s the deal. Why is Beach so rotten?


----------



## lionsalpha

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Stop talking in riddles. what do you know? One minute you have the inside track, the next your asking for information from people in the club to share. Spill the beans. Get off the fence what’s the deal. Why is Beach so rotten?


Doesn’t seem to know I guess. Has tried to smear the beach on many occasions.

My friends at the 05 age group from Galaxy Academy are now considering moving over. (Not sure how many). Not sure how they come into play but have heard nothing but great things about VB (ex DA) and KP (DPL) coaches.

I’m sure most of Galaxy Academy will come knocking to Beach.


----------



## lionsalpha

azsnowrider said:


> In your opinion could Beach field 3 teams, ECRL/GAL/DPL? I'm hearing some clubs may indeed do that and hedge their bets in a way in case ECRL doesn't pan-out. The Beach DPL teams at the 3 oldest ages were pretty strong, they could give the DA clubs in the GAL a run. Then after next season reevaluate...


i think with Galaxy Academy players needing a home and some not wanting to drive they will more than easily be able to field. I just can start imagining the headache it will be to decide who plays where and what justifies what league is the best fit for certain players. Can be a head case.


----------



## pokergod

lionsalpha said:


> Doesn’t seem to know I guess. Has tried to smear the beach on many occasions.
> 
> My friends at the 05 age group from Galaxy Academy are now considering moving over. (Not sure how many). Not sure how they come into play but have heard nothing but great things about VB (ex DA) and KP (DPL) coaches.
> 
> I’m sure most of Galaxy Academy will come knocking to Beach.


I have said positive and negative things about beach.  I have also been clear on some of the issues I see with beach specifically and club soccer in general.  I do not think this forum needs to be, no offense to others, a personal journal.  Not one of the negative things I have said about beach has been refuted by others.  Also, based on merits, if the people that run beach were a terrific group of people, then I think they would be in ECNL.  Clearly I'm not alone.  I'm glad you and others had different experiences.


----------



## Ellejustus

pokergod said:


> I have said positive and negative things about beach.  I have also been clear on some of the issues I see with beach specifically and club soccer in general.  I do not think this forum needs to be, no offense to others, a personal journal.  Not one of the negative things I have said about beach has been refuted by others.  Also, based on merits, if the people that run beach were a terrific group of people, then I think they would be in ECNL.  Clearly I'm not alone.  I'm glad you and others had different experiences.


No offense, no defense...all good bro.  Were all here for deficient reasons. Every club has good and some bad.  This is time of trickle down soccer.  Work hard, follow the coach and the path will be ok.


----------



## Overtime

Nefutous said:


> What league would the top team be in?


Top teams will play ECRL (former DA) then GAL & DPL.  Older age groups might be able to sneak into ECNL composite division if teams are needed.


----------



## timbuck

Overtime said:


> Top teams will play ECRL (former DA) then GAL & DPL.  Older age groups might be able to sneak into ECNL composite division if teams are needed.


Am I the only one that thinks this is ridiculous?


----------



## soccer4us




----------



## Goforgoal

timbuck said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is ridiculous?


Blow out a bunch of ECNL 2nd teams in hopes of getting promoted the following season? Maybe that's the logic? Weaker ECNL club 2nd teams are in for a real treat if so.


----------



## timbuck

Goforgoal said:


> Blow out a bunch of ECNL 2nd teams in hopes of getting promoted the following season? Maybe that's the logic? Weaker ECNL club 2nd teams are in for a real treat if so.


I guarantee that clubs with teams in ECNL and ECNL RL will move players from the ECNL team to the RL team so they can pound teams.
Will these leagues publish rosters and playing time like DA?  I'd love to be able to track and see how players move between the leagues.
And I assume that the GAL/DPL league will be sanctioned by a different governing body (US Club vs US Youth) so players can play multiple games in a day without any issues.  And then they can probably also play on SCDSL teams to help with "development" of their 3rd tier team.

I want to get back to playing ASAP. But for the sake of these people making up their own leagues for selfish reasons-  I hope they all run out of money before we can start up again.


----------



## Kicker4Life

pokergod said:


> absolutely enough talent in the southbay.  coaches and players deal with a lot of bs at beach.  now that they are not da, is it worth it for them to deal with crap? (coaches will privately tell you what they think about the mang) without da, does beach change its culture or do people jump now that da badge is gone?


Most were there before the DA badge.


----------



## Nefutous

Overtime said:


> Top teams will play ECRL (former DA) then GAL & DPL.  Older age groups might be able to sneak into ECNL composite division if teams are needed.





timbuck said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is ridiculous?


No you’re not the only one. I am just glad my kids put books first and are #1 in the high school class.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Goforgoal said:


> Blow out a bunch of ECNL 2nd teams in hopes of getting promoted the following season? Maybe that's the logic? Weaker ECNL club 2nd teams are in for a real treat if so.


What would you suggest these teams do?


----------



## Nefutous

timbuck said:


> I guarantee that clubs with teams in ECNL and ECNL RL will move players from the ECNL team to the RL team so they can pound teams.
> Will these leagues publish rosters and playing time like DA?  I'd love to be able to track and see how players move between the leagues.
> And I assume that the GAL/DPL league will be sanctioned by a different governing body (US Club vs US Youth) so players can play multiple games in a day without any issues.  And then they can probably also play on SCDSL teams to help with "development" of their 3rd tier team.
> 
> I want to get back to playing ASAP. But for the sake of these people making up their own leagues for selfish reasons-  I hope they all run out of money before we can start up again.


I hate to say it but unfortunately you are right. Just like ECNL teams did to help their second teams get in CRL.


----------



## Nefutous

Kicker4Life said:


> What would you suggest these teams do?


Make the best of a bad situation as your team seems to be doing.


----------



## GoolRonaldo7

Have they posted any teams that got accepted to the new youth MLS league? I am trying to see what clubs are included in this new league.


----------



## soccer4us

GoolRonaldo7 said:


> Have they posted any teams that got accepted to the new youth MLS league? I am trying to see what clubs are included in this new league.


Not yet. From what I hear it may be a little while since MLS weren't prepared to give all details on a academy league on US Soccer abruptly terminated the DA. They need to get everything organized and then will release lists of clubs I'd imagine. That being said, I'm sure clubs have been invited.


----------



## vegasguy

Often times ECNL and ECRL games are played on the same day at the same fields.


----------



## Ellejustus

vegasguy said:


> Often times ECNL and ECRL games are played on the same day at the same fields.


I slept in this morning guys   What did I miss?  My thoughts ((vision)) based on what I can see today.

Sometime in October 2020 at The Great Park with a cool breeze around 9am ((perfect time to play my dd says))

Final Results just came in from my vision
Field 12-  OC Strikers 04' ECNL vs LA Breakers 04' ECNL Final score, Strikers wins 2-1 ((Sorry LA))
Field 13-  Strikers 04' ECNR vs Beach FC ECNR (Former #1 GDA in Socal)  Beach FC wins 13-0


----------



## timbuck

Ellejustus said:


> I slept in this morning guys   What did I miss?  My thoughts ((vision)) based on what I can see today.
> 
> Sometime in October 2020 at The Great Park with a cool breeze around 9am ((perfect time to play my dd says))
> 
> Final Results just came in from my vision
> Field 12-  OC Strikers 04' ECNL vs LA Breakers 04' ECNL Final score, Strikers wins 2-1 ((Sorry LA))
> Field 13-  Strikers 04' ECNR vs Beach FC ECNR (Former #1 GDA in Socal)  Beach FC wins 13-0


That’s another point- have these leagues locked down fields?  Will Silverlakes or Great Park be the “exclusive home” to ecnl, ecnl, gal, dpl, mls?


----------



## Messi>CR7

timbuck said:


> Do you think these additions will cause GAL/DPL to fold?


Classic prisoners' dilemma.  If all clubs band together and leverage the strength of Socal talent, then the league might turn into something.  But each of the four ECRL-only clubs are trying to be the first ones to leave for ECNL ASAP.  If/when they do leave, they will take their A and B teams with them.  What would this league look like without Legends and Beach?


----------



## Giesbock

Ellejustus said:


> I slept in this morning guys   What did I miss?  My thoughts ((vision)) based on what I can see today.
> 
> Sometime in October 2020 at The Great Park with a cool breeze around 9am ((perfect time to play my dd says))
> 
> Final Results just came in from my vision
> Field 12-  OC Strikers 04' ECNL vs LA Breakers 04' ECNL Final score, Strikers wins 2-1 ((Sorry LA))
> Field 13-  Strikers 04' ECNR vs Beach FC ECNR (Former #1 GDA in Socal)  Beach FC wins 13-0


13-0...  in my opinion, there lies the mistake ECNL made pushing so many top DA teams down two notches.  Maybe you meant to write 3-0?


----------



## Ellejustus

Giesbock said:


> 13-0...  in my opinion, there lies the mistake ECNL made pushing so many top DA teams down two notches.  Maybe you meant to write 3-0?


Actually, the way some of these dads feel, double the score to 23-0 bro. "Revenge of The Soccer Dad" will be in full force this fall.


----------



## dad4

timbuck said:


> That’s another point- have these leagues locked down fields?  Will Silverlakes or Great Park be the “exclusive home” to ecnl, ecnl, gal, dpl, mls?


I don’t think anyone has the cash to lock down so many fields that other clubs can’t play.  Even if you tried, that just makes the anti-trust case harder to defend.   You might be able to lock down the big venues, but those are less valuable than distributed small ones during corona.


----------



## dreamz

timbuck said:


> That’s another point- have these leagues locked down fields?  Will Silverlakes or Great Park be the “exclusive home” to ecnl, ecnl, gal, dpl, mls?


Leagues don’t lock down fields. Clubs do. Remember too that DPL is gone. It’s been replacement by GAL. After seeing the list of ECRL clubs released yesterday who is left in SoCal to play in GAL?  Albion, Carlsbad, LA Surf? Are they trying to salvage the league those 3 DOC’s created by renaming it and calling it national? They have no grip on reality and if parents buy into this sham it would truly be sad. GAL has nothing to offer. They have a graphics person that is great at prettying things up and making the league seem legit but I would ask 1. Who is going to play in the Southwest Conference? 2. What are we playing for? then after you get the answers to 1 and 2 question 3 would be You’re kidding me right?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> Actually, the way some of these dads feel, double the score to 23-0 bro. "Revenge of The Soccer Dad" will be in full force this fall.


Don’t fear the Dad, fear the DD’s....Dads don’t play the game.  I’m my case, it isn’t me with the chip on their shoulder, it’s both my DD’s.


----------



## Kicker4Life

dreamz said:


> Leagues don’t lock down fields. Clubs do. Remember too that DPL is gone. It’s been replacement by GAL. After seeing the list of ECRL clubs released yesterday who is left in SoCal to play in GAL?  Albion, Carlsbad, LA Surf? Are they trying to salvage the league those 3 DOC’s created by renaming it and calling it national? They have no grip on reality and if parents buy into this sham it would truly be sad. GAL has nothing to offer. They have a graphics person that is great at prettying things up and making the league seem legit but I would ask 1. Who is going to play in the Southwest Conference? 2. What are we playing for? then after you get the answers to 1 and 2 question 3 would be You’re kidding me right?


DPL didn’t disappear. Those exDA clubs that are now in ECRL had DPL teams that will continue to play in DPL or promote to GAL this coming season.
It’s really the 21/22 season that could break DPL/GAL.


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> Don’t fear the Dad, fear the DD’s....Dads don’t play the game.  I’m my case, it isn’t me with the chip on their shoulder, it’s both my DD’s.


ok, I thought you said something in the lines of, "Bring it, game on."  Sorry, I took at more from you but I see your point.  This is all about the girls.  My dd wouldn;t like a grunge match like that and in fact would stay home and let others play those games.  One of the reason she was so bored with the first year of GDA.  She only had two competitive games in the GDA all year.


----------



## dad4

dreamz said:


> Leagues don’t lock down fields. Clubs do. Remember too that DPL is gone. It’s been replacement by GAL. After seeing the list of ECRL clubs released yesterday who is left in SoCal to play in GAL?  Albion, Carlsbad, LA Surf? Are they trying to salvage the league those 3 DOC’s created by renaming it and calling it national? They have no grip on reality and if parents buy into this sham it would truly be sad. GAL has nothing to offer. They have a graphics person that is great at prettying things up and making the league seem legit but I would ask 1. Who is going to play in the Southwest Conference? 2. What are we playing for? then after you get the answers to 1 and 2 question 3 would be You’re kidding me right?


Who can play in GAL or some other competing structure?  All the talent in clubs outside ECNL.  ( ECRL doesn’t count, unless the DA clubs were stupid enough to promise to never play non-ECRL teams. )

There are a lot of talented players outside ECNL.   The whole power play by the ECNL relies on the existence of a large non-ECNL talent pool whose parents are willing to pay extra to buy slots at clubs inside ECNL.  

Put another way, if there wasn’t a lot of talent outside ECNL, this thread wouldn’t exist.


----------



## timbuck

dreamz said:


> Leagues don’t lock down fields. Clubs do. Remember too that DPL is gone. It’s been replacement by GAL. After seeing the list of ECRL clubs released yesterday who is left in SoCal to play in GAL?  Albion, Carlsbad, LA Surf? Are they trying to salvage the league those 3 DOC’s created by renaming it and calling it national? They have no grip on reality and if parents buy into this sham it would truly be sad. GAL has nothing to offer. They have a graphics person that is great at prettying things up and making the league seem legit but I would ask 1. Who is going to play in the Southwest Conference? 2. What are we playing for? then after you get the answers to 1 and 2 question 3 would be You’re kidding me right?


SCDSL Discovery League division had all of their league games at Silverlakes.  
I’m willing to be that at least 2 of these venues silverlakes, so cal complex, polo fields,San Bernardino and great park are actively working to lock something down for the fall season.


----------



## timbuck

dad4 said:


> I don’t think anyone has the cash to lock down so many fields that other clubs can’t play.  Even if you tried, that just makes the anti-trust case harder to defend.   You might be able to lock down the big venues, but those are less valuable than distributed small ones during corona.


I didn’t mean “lock down” as in “everyone else will be “locked out”. I mean lock down as in “all of our games will be played at x venue”. 
Im sure the field costs, parking costs, videographer rights, concession stand commission and ez-up/bench contracts are all part of the discussion.


----------



## Copa9

timbuck said:


> I didn’t mean “lock down” as in “everyone else will be “locked out”. I mean lock down as in “all of our games will be played at x venue”.
> Im sure the field costs, parking costs, videographer rights, concession stand commission and ez-up/bench contracts are all part of the discussion.


All of these discussions are interesting but may be irrelevant for the upcoming season.  Colleges are considering extending digital/distance learning until 2021.  If that happens, bye bye soccer this fall.  Things could get even crazier if that happens.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Copa9 said:


> All of these discussions are interesting but may be irrelevant for the upcoming season.  Colleges are considering extending digital/distance learning until 2021.  If that happens, bye bye soccer this fall.  Things could get even crazier if that happens.


Good point for collegiate soccer, I think the biggest issues will be fans not players and I am hearing for all sports they are considering putting resources to a "pay per view" model for all college sports. No fans and you would have to pay $1 - $10 to watch a live streamed sporting event. It won't completely make up for what they are missing out on from ticket sales, merch, etc but it's at least something coming in where they can stay afloat. Obviously college football and basketball could just do advertising because they have a bigger fanbase. 

As for club/ECNL/GAL/any other acronym that is created before fall.....tournaments are out, way too many people in a small area plus to get food whole social distancing could take 1-3 hours or more easily. I think league games only with a separation of one hour between each game and games will go from 8 am to 6 pm. Temperature checks before each player can begin warmup, parents on sideline will be asked to only send one parent and keep social distancing, they will have a separate field for warmups, things like that. It is a lot of effort but this is the new normal until a vaccine is out or we have OTC tests we can buy. I do not think any of these leagues can survive not having a fall season so unless they see the writing on the wall, they will make it happen.


----------



## soccer4us

Copa9 said:


> All of these discussions are interesting but may be irrelevant for the upcoming season.  Colleges are considering extending digital/distance learning until 2021.  If that happens, bye bye soccer this fall.  Things could get even crazier if that happens.


I don't think college sports not happening will have the biggest outcome. It's about will our youth be in school come August. Since no school means nightmare for parents, they will do everything possible to make it happen. No college kids playing in college, doesn't prevent parents from working. It's a big difference. These colleges need college football to happen badly from a financial reason. If not, more programs will fold I predict. I'm not betting on that to occur though as of today unfortunately.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> ok, I thought you said something in the lines of, "Bring it, game on."  Sorry, I took at more from you but I see your point.  This is all about the girls.  My dd wouldn;t like a grunge match like that and in fact would stay home and let others play those games.  One of the reason she was so bored with the first year of GDA.  She only had two competitive games in the GDA all year.


Man your bias runs deep.....if that was really the case, why did she go back and guest with Blues DA all last Spring?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> One of the reason she was so bored with the first year of GDA.  She only had two competitive games in the GDA all year.


That season Surf’ u14’s TIED:
-West Coast
-Galaxy SD
-RSC
-Eagles
-California Thorns
-Pats
- Beach (and lost the next game to Beach in SD)
-Legends

seems like there were at least 9 competitive games I found rather quickly.


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> Man your bias runs deep.....if that was really the case, why did she go back and guest with Blues DA all last Spring?


Great question Kicker.  I think I shared this a million times and everyone is really sick of hearing about my dd story.  Did you forget?


----------



## Desert Hound

Ellejustus said:


> Great question Kicker.  I think I shared this a million times and everyone is really sick of hearing about my dd story.  Did you forget?


Yes do not repeat the story again. There are hundreds of posts where you have talked about it.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Kicker4Life said:


> That season Surf’ u14’s TIED:
> -West Coast
> -Galaxy SD
> -RSC
> -Eagles
> -California Thorns
> -Pats
> - Beach (and lost the next game to Beach in SD)
> -Legends
> 
> seems like there were at least 9 competitive games I found rather quickly.


Come on Kicker, as someone just said.....don't feed the troll hehe


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> That season Surf’ u14’s TIED:
> -West Coast
> -Galaxy SD
> -RSC
> -Eagles
> -California Thorns
> -Pats
> - Beach (and lost the next game to Beach in SD)
> -Legends
> 
> seems like there were at least 9 competitive games I found rather quickly.


Let me correct my previous statement so you don;t think I'm bias.  Sorry if it came across that way.  For my dd ((not me)), she circled only two games. The first week of this league for me personally was discouraging and only from a ganas stand point.  My dd didn;t start 28% of the time where before she started every game. Guess why she didn;t get to start Kicker?  One trick pony got exposed?


----------



## Ellejustus

Desert Hound said:


> Yes do not repeat the story again. There are hundreds of posts where you have talked about it.


All you guys are funny.  Some troll I am Soccer Guru.  Get real and face the facts.  WE ALL GOT SCREWED EXCEPT A FEW!!!


----------



## Fact

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> You do understand that rebels played half a season right?
> And being it’s Rebels first year into ECNL they need to adjust.
> EDITED   Cause you definitely have a club crush for the Rebels
> EDITED
> You’re a has been washed up soccer dad living on the pass!!! that’s why you’re a rec ref!
> You have noooooo kids playing soccer in any of these leagues. And yet you think you know it all.. you where the first one talking shit that the Rebels wouldn’t get ECNL with stupid expertise bs opinion.. and low and behold Rebels got ECNL.
> Seriously uncle Rico Rebels and sharks are in Ecnl! deal with it and they’re not leaving any time soon!!!
> Even WORSE you use your nieces to justify the reason you’re on this forum.
> At least @Ellejustus has his kids in the front lines with this and even tho he rants a lot his insight has been more consistent then yours FUCKO
> Bro pretty PLEASE with a cherry on top...please please go log on to yelp or Christian mingle and waste your time there!
> 
> *NO NEED FOR THE PERSONAL ATTACKS BECAUSE HE MENTIONED YOUR CLUB.
> 
> DOMINIC*


Glad I saved the original.
Parents like you are the reason Rebels has a bad image and the fights I have witnessed at their tournaments is so sad. You would never see Surf nor even Albion parents acting like you. The club needs to reign people in.

Just because Rebels started ECNL last season is not a good reason for their poor performance.  All the teams that played in ECNL were existing teams.  Rebels just does not have the depth nor the draw for players. One reason is they only pull players from 180 degrees since they are located near the border. I’ll let you figure out the other reasons for yourself

Albion has always been a boys club, putting all their best coaches and energy into the boys. But a few years ago they made the strategic decision to retain more girls coaches and started to steal top players from the South Bay. They now have multiple top younger girls teams with a deep player pool. They could afford to lose a few top players and still do well but without a league it will be interesting to see what happens to the 2005 and youngers.


----------



## Fact

TOSDCI said:


> Albion has.


Care to elaborate?  What league are they saying teams are playing in and are families willing to stick it out with them?


----------



## Desert Hound

Ellejustus said:


> All you guys are funny.  Some troll I am Soccer Guru.  Get real and face the facts.  WE ALL GOT SCREWED EXCEPT A FEW!!!


Like I said we know your story. It is what it is. Let's talk about what is happening now and what the future may hold


----------



## SoccerGuru

Northeast division has a North and South with a total of 15 teams so with these additions it will make 18. 

Southwest ecnl has 12 teams with RealSoCal and Surf that makes 14.

Is this is a clear statement that ecnl is going to keep beach and legends out?

PDA has two teams already in and now their affiliate gets in before beach and legends are able to get in! 

The hatred must be BIG if they are going to these lengths.


----------



## Ellejustus

Desert Hound said:


> Like I said we know your story. It is what it is. Let's talk about what is happening now and what the future may hold


What does the future hold for AZ bro?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Fact said:


> Glad I saved the original.
> Parents like you are the reason Rebels has a bad image and the fights I have witnessed at their tournaments is so sad. You would never see Surf nor even Albion parents acting like you. The club needs to reign people in.
> 
> Just because Rebels started ECNL last season is not a good reason for their poor performance.  All the teams that played in ECNL were existing teams.  Rebels just does not have the depth nor the draw for players. One reason is they only pull players from 180 degrees since they are located near the border. I’ll let you figure out the other reasons for yourself
> 
> Albion has always been a boys club, putting all their best coaches and energy into the boys. But a few years ago they made the strategic decision to retain more girls coaches and started to steal top players from the South Bay. They now have multiple top younger girls teams with a deep player pool. They could afford to lose a few top players and still do well but without a league it will be interesting to see what happens to the 2005 and youngers.


You’re a weenie and you went got my posted edited cause you got butt hurt.
Bottom line is Rebels has Ecnl and you hate it. And the more you think teams deserve it more on this forum . it has no weight cause you’re a nobody!
And honestly you’re the one who can’t get the Rebels name out your mouth.
As for me as a person. I’ve always been respectful to everyone on this board with a valid opinion.
My DD has done her part to represent the Rebels club with integrity and good sportsmanship.
You’re out of touch with the way the Rebels are running their program and how a good of a job the coaches and DOC’s are doing.
The main reason why...YOU HAVE NOOOO CHILDREN OF YOUR OWN IN ANY LEAGUE!!
So your opinion is invalid.
Oh by the way.. maybe the reason rebels parents act a certain way towards you because you’re a has been, snobby, thinks you know it all, fake privilege dickhead.


----------



## Ellejustus

SoccerGuru said:


> View attachment 6943
> 
> Northeast division has a North and South with a total of 15 teams so with these additions it will make 18.
> 
> Southwest ecnl has 12 teams with RealSoCal and Surf that makes 14.
> 
> Is this is a clear statement that ecnl is going to keep beach and legends out?
> 
> PDA has two teams already in and now their affiliate gets in before beach and legends are able to get in!
> 
> The hatred must be BIG if they are going to these lengths.


Are those good teams?


----------



## Fact

Has any club said how quickly they can start practicing once we get the all clear?  Obviously clubs that have their own fields or parks will be ahead of the game as clubs that use schools might not get permits til much later, especially if colleges decide to go online.

I notice ECNL has a COVID countdown currently at 24 days.  California will probably not have clearance by then while other states will be opened entirely.  Maybe they just allow divisions with the all clear to resume without any thought of showcases until next year.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Fact said:


> Has any club said how quickly they can start practicing once we get the all clear?  Obviously clubs that have their own fields or parks will be ahead of the game as clubs that use schools might not get permits til much later, especially if colleges decide to go online.
> 
> I notice ECNL has a COVID countdown currently at 24 days.  California will probably not have clearance by then while other states will be opened entirely.  Maybe they just allow divisions with the all clear to resume without any thought of showcases until next year.


What Ecnl team does your kids play for?


----------



## Desert Hound

Ellejustus said:


> What does the future hold for AZ bro?


Big scrambling for the 2 ex DA clubs. The question is how many get into one of the 2 ecnl clubs. And right now nobody knows the total.


----------



## Fact

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> You’re a weenie and you went got my posted edited cause you got butt hurt.
> Bottom line is Rebels has Ecnl and you hate it. And the more you think teams deserve it more on this forum . it has no weight cause you’re a nobody!
> And honestly you’re the one who can’t get the Rebels name out your mouth.
> As for me as a person. I’ve always been respectful to everyone on this board with a valid opinion.
> My DD has done her part to represent the Rebels club with integrity and good sportsmanship.
> You’re out of touch with the way the Rebels are running their program and how a good of a job the coaches and DOC’s are doing.
> The main reason why...YOU HAVE NOOOO CHILDREN OF YOUR OWN IN ANY LEAGUE!!
> So your opinion is invalid.
> Oh by the way.. maybe the reason rebels parents act a certain way towards you because you’re a has been, snobby, thinks you know it all, fake privilege dickhead.


Sorry but I never asked Dominic to do anything to you post.  I wish he left it up so that others can see what you really are.  So I’ll ask Dominic to leave this one too. Does not bother me at all.  And I never said Rebels parents did anything to me, I have witnessed the behavior, which has been verified by other posters on this site including @Surfref who also does not currently have kiddos playing club.  Sorry but I am entitled to my opinion.


----------



## Surf Zombie

PENN FUSION SA, PIPELINE SC AND PDA SOUTH JOIN  ECNL GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
					

RICHMOND, VA (April 23, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce the addition of Penn Fusion Soccer Academy, Pipeline Soccer Club and PDA South for the 2020-21 season.    “We are excited to welcome Penn Fusion back to the ECNL Girls, and to add Pipeline and PDA South...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com


----------



## Flipthrow

SoccerGuru said:


> Come on Kicker, as someone just said.....don't feed the troll hehe


Good idea.  "I didn't mean to push all of your buttons, I was just trying to hit the "mute"."


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Fact said:


> Sorry but I never asked Dominic to do anything to you post.  I wish he left it up so that others can see what you really are.  So I’ll ask Dominic to leave this one too. Does not bother me at all.  And I never said Rebels parents did anything to me, I have witnessed the behavior, which has been verified by other posters on this site including @Surfref who also does not currently have kiddos playing club.  Sorry but I am entitled to my opinion.


awwww you got your feelings hurt?
Finally got a dose of your own bullying huh??
And you can’t handle criticism.. but can sure dish it out.. why are you trying get other people involved? Like I mentioned you have done nothing but bash the rebels and as a parent of a player for that team I’m not going to let you slide!!
I have nooo problems with anyone on this forum and like I said BEFORE I respect a valid opinion not yours cause you have nooo kids who even play!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

SoccerGuru said:


> View attachment 6943
> 
> Northeast division has a North and South with a total of 15 teams so with these additions it will make 18.
> 
> Southwest ecnl has 12 teams with RealSoCal and Surf that makes 14.
> 
> Is this is a clear statement that ecnl is going to keep beach and legends out?
> 
> PDA has two teams already in and now their affiliate gets in before beach and legends are able to get in!
> 
> The hatred must be BIG if they are going to these lengths.


They don’t have the same forces trying to keep them out. Their respective regions have room for more teams.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Kicker4Life said:


> They don’t have the same forces trying to keep them out. Their respective regions have room for more teams.


The big power struggle in the north east is FC Stars & Scorpions v. NEFC.  PDA south getting in before NEFC (whose boys program was added today) is very telling.


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> That season Surf’ u14’s TIED:
> -West Coast
> -Galaxy SD
> -RSC
> -Eagles
> -California Thorns
> -Pats
> - Beach (and lost the next game to Beach in SD)
> -Legends
> 
> seems like there were at least 9 competitive games I found rather quickly.


Kicker asked me a question and I can;t PM him anything.  So, for those who have asked me in my PMs what's up with the bad blood between you and Kicker, I'll share.  Go ahead and mute me for those who have never heard this one before. 
You see everyone, it all started back when are baby goats were playing U5 Travel AYSO Ball.  We were both looking to get out babies in the games and that's it.  Somehow, were all here today.......I will stop that part now.  Kicker, this is just for you.  Why are you letting everyone know about our ties when their were no standings, no playoffs and basically, the score meant nada!!!  The league even said that the days of trying to win are over and now a new philosophy about development, not winning.  You can't have it both ways all the time.  Only two games mattered in our family.  All the other games were a waste of time.  Can you believe my kid only got 72% starts?  All the other games my dd was the chosen one to sit so others could get their promised 25% start.  I won;t share anymore but you get the message I hope.  Also, my dd was not called up either.  So she sat on the bench and watched our team tie in a meaningless game.  Where do you think she would have rather been at?


----------



## Goforgoal

Surf Zombie said:


> The big power struggle in the north east is FC Stars & Scorpions v. NEFC.  PDA south getting in before NEFC (whose boys program was added today) is very telling.


NEFC was just announced as part of the NE Conference of the GAL. Also included are Cedar Stars, Oakwood, Long Island SC, Seacoast United, STA, South Shore Select and NYSC.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Yeah, just saw that. Oakwood & NEFC are good clubs. Don’t think the rest of the competition will be very strong.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

If youre not a subscriber to XM radio is free till May 15th. This interview was done yesterday 





						SiriusXM Streaming: Music, Sports, News, & Talk Radio
					

Stream SiriusXM on the go and at home. Listen to music, live sports radio, the best talk and entertainment radio. Sign up for your 30-day free trial and login to start listening today!



					player.siriusxm.com


----------



## Ellejustus

Hey Fernando, can you please give me top three things you get from listening?  Thanks man.  Go Rebels!!!


----------



## Goforgoal

Ellejustus said:


> Hey Fernando, can you please give me top three things you get from listening?  Thanks man.  Go Rebels!!!


1. ECNL knew about the DA shutdown the same time everyone else did.
2. Member club increases in the league is a capacity issue, from regular season games, to showcases to support staff.
3. Continue to work on ways to reduce travel.
4. Recent developments will probably take a playing season or two to shake out.

That's the gist of what I got from it. It was a relatively short interview.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Ellejustus said:


> Hey Fernando, can you please give me top three things you get from listening?  Thanks man.  Go Rebels!!!


Sure..
Within the first 4 mins I’ve listened to this interview with Christian Lavers he wants to add more teams for less travel.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> Kicker asked me a question and I can;t PM him anything.  So, for those who have asked me in my PMs what's up with the bad blood between you and Kicker, I'll share.  Go ahead and mute me for those who have never heard this one before.
> You see everyone, it all started back when are baby goats were playing U5 Travel AYSO Ball.  We were both looking to get out babies in the games and that's it.  Somehow, were all here today.......I will stop that part now.  Kicker, this is just for you.  Why are you letting everyone know about our ties when their were no standings, no playoffs and basically, the score meant nada!!!  The league even said that the days of trying to win are over and now a new philosophy about development, not winning.  You can't have it both ways all the time.  Only two games mattered in our family.  All the other games were a waste of time.  Can you believe my kid only got 72% starts?  All the other games my dd was the chosen one to sit so others could get their promised 25% start.  I won;t share anymore but you get the message I hope.  Also, my dd was not called up either.  So she sat on the bench and watched our team tie in a meaningless game.  Where do you think she would have rather been at?


Simply because you have said over and over that the level of play in DA was a joke, then you come out and say the first year your DD played DA there were “only 2 competitive games” furthering your anthem. I simply corrected for those who may be swayed by the misdirection.

The bad blood stems from your constant passive aggressive cheap shots at my DD and I’m not the only one who sees it and has said something about it.


----------



## Dof3

soccer4us said:


> View attachment 6935


Just wait for the ECNL lawsuit over the confusingly similar trademark.  The player in this mark and the ECNL mark sure look quite a bit like each other to me.


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> Simply because you have said over and over that the level of play in DA was a joke, then you come out and say the first year your DD played DA there were “only 2 competitive games” furthering your anthem. I simply corrected for those who may be swayed by the misdirection.
> 
> The bad blood stems from your constant passive aggressive cheap shots at my DD and I’m not the only one who sees it and has said something about it.


Keep in mind I was just coming off CRL, US Youth Soccer Championship, ODP and then ECNL until the GDA came in. Not at all keeping score and having a championship was lame.  My dd was told this development way was better.  We did it and it was not competitive.  No playoffs, nothing excect 4 days a week, 10 months out of the year and fly all over the country to play soccer.  That was my complaint plus all the division.  Sorry I was born Kicker and shared my feelings on here. We see the word competitive differently and that's ok.


----------



## dad4

Dof3 said:


> Just wait for the ECNL lawsuit over the confusingly similar trademark.  The player in this mark and the ECNL mark sure look quite a bit like each other to me.


and both look like the NBA logo.  I think they’re safe.  Can’t trademark a ponytail.


----------



## Ellejustus

@Kicker4Life I never took a cheap shot at your dd.  Only the league that you promoted on here 24/7.  Your dd worked her ass off and I told you that many times.  My cheap shots have always been directed at the GDA.  Lastman took all my complaints on that league as a threat and now I'm taking cheap shots at your dd who loved that league.  My dd hated that league because it tore her from her friends bro.  She didn;t want to club hop, but the GDA said no HS Soccer.  You know the rest, so stop lying on here and accuse me of taking cheap shots at your kid.  It was the league that is no more and we see how they left things for us.  I wish your dd 100% success.  You have only taken cheap shots at me and I'm ok with that.  Never about our dds.  Techs kids have gone through shi*t too.  We got a problem and it needed some fixing obviously.  BTW, if you feel that my cheap shots were directed at your kid, please forgive me and move on.  This is about a toxic war that is now over.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ellejustus said:


> @Kicker4Life I never took a cheap shot at your dd.  Only the league that you promoted on here 24/7.  Your dd worked her ass off and I told you that many times.  My cheap shots have always been directed at the GDA.  Lastman took all my complaints on that league as a threat and now I'm taking cheap shots at your dd who loved that league.  My dd hated that league because it tore her from her friends bro.  She didn;t want to club hop, but the GDA said no HS Soccer.  You know the rest, so stop lying on here and accuse me of taking cheap shots at your kid.  It was the league that is no more and we see how they left things for us.  I wish your dd 100% success.  You have only taken cheap shots at me and I'm ok with that.  Never about our dds.  Techs kids have gone through shi*t too.  We got a problem and it needed some fixing obviously.  BTW, if you feel that my cheap shots were directed at your kid, please forgive me and move on.  This is about a toxic war that is now over.


And it’s you against the world....we are all just collateral damage to your quips and rants. Jab back and you get to be the victim. Im done responding or reacting.  I owe it to myself and many others to just leave it alone. 

They say no matter what, the cream always rises to the top......I hope our DD’s are there as long as they wish to be!


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> And it’s you against the world....we are all just collateral damage to your quips and rants. Jab back and you get to be the victim. Im done responding or reacting.  I owe it to myself and many others to just leave it alone.
> 
> They say no matter what, the cream always rises to the top......I hope our DD’s are there as long as they wish to be!


I'm 100% ok with that Kicker.  Please do not ask me anymore questions about the past, why we left this for that and ECNL for GDA last year, why this and why that.  I would super appreciate that and others have asked you that too.  We all need to stay on topic and I will do better too.  I'm hurting bro, really hurting with no money and life has not been fare to my family over the years.  You have no idea unless someone told you already.  No more cheap shots please bro about how your life is and has better than my life.  I felt cheap shot and kick in the balls from the great Kicker so that was hard to take and when I get kicked in the nuts, I tend to kick back.  Nothing personal bro.  Since my dd lives with me in our cheaphousing, it's been hard on her too and that seem like a cheap shot to her and more like a Kick to the head.  Maybe you didn;t know how much better you actually had it unless someone told you.  No food stamps but almost had to go there.  On the mends and I see the Light!!! I asked you many times before to just leave me alone and now you said you will.  I will not comment anymore about you or your league.  Our kids are not in the same league anyway so all this is a mute point.  It's obvious as parents we have no say in this soccer world Kicker so I wish you the best.  Let's let bygones be bygones.  I will hold my end of the bargain.  Peace out and all of you, no more past talk from me.  Onward we march to the future whatever league your dd plays in soon.  I hope for the best and the best thing to do is let them start playing soon.


----------



## DPLLove

Surf Zombie said:


> Yeah, just saw that. Oakwood & NEFC are good clubs. Don’t think the rest of the competition will be very strong.


South Shore Select a very strong club as is Cedar Stars


----------



## Hawkeye

dad4 said:


> and both look like the NBA logo.  I think they’re safe.  Can’t trademark a ponytail.


They seem to have put sufficient care into the high pony v low pony, different body positioning, and color schemes to avoid a trademark issue. Also, isn’t ECNL just going to change their logo into some amalgamation of slammers/pda/surf/eclipse/Concorde fire/mustang/sting logos surrounding an image of Lavers?


----------



## LB Mom 78

Multiple reports of large exodus of players from Beach Top Teams to new clubs with more to offer. Sounds like you know what is hitting the fan.


----------



## Technician72

LB Mom 78 said:


> Multiple reports of large exodus of players from Beach Top Teams to new clubs with more to offer. Sounds like you know what is hitting the fan.


I can certainly see the typical shift of players as the club scene goes through yet another transition. Interesting that the transition / movement would occur at this point during a stay at home order and no outline when clubs can return to normalcy or better yet a phase 1 transition back. Have clubs / teams started to ask for that type of commitment / signature / payment? Wouldn't surprise me based on club soccer craziness.

I've heard talks of June and teams being split into practice groups of 10 or less players with drills that don't require them to be closer than 6' apart


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Technician72 said:


> I've heard talks of June and teams being split into practice groups of 10 or less players with drills that don't require them to be closer than 6' apart


This is interesting.


----------



## Avanti

LB Mom 78 said:


> Multiple reports of large exodus of players from Beach Top Teams to new clubs with more to offer. Sounds like you know what is hitting the fan.


No, to me it actually sounds like your daughter could not make one of the "top" teams in that club, and you like writing your wishful thinking  in a blog.
What I am actually seeing, and I do not need "reports", is that all the teammates in my daughter's 05 team are coming back, together with some additions like a YNT buddy of hers. When soccer resumes (?), the club will go out of their way to organize good matches, and if it does not work way down the road, then the players may think of doing something else after proving what they are made of. The herd behavior, panicking, and wishful thinking we leave for you.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LB Mom 78 said:


> Multiple reports of large exodus of players from Beach Top Teams to new clubs with more to offer. Sounds like you know what is hitting the fan.


Which age groups.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Avanti said:


> No, to me it actually sounds like your daughter could not make one of the "top" teams in that club, and you like writing your wishful thinking  in a blog.
> What I am actually seeing, and I do not need "reports", is that all the teammates in my daughter's 05 team are coming back, together with some additions like a YNT buddy of hers. When soccer resumes (?), the club will go out of their way to organize good matches, and if it does not work way down the road, then the players may think of doing something else after proving what they are made of. The herd behavior, panicking, and wishful thinking we leave for you.


So far my ‘04’s teammates have confirmed for the upcoming season. Not 100% sure on the ‘06’s yet.  
Maybe @LB Mom 78 can help us clarify the age groups pertaining to what she’s heard.


----------



## htk

LB Mom 78 said:


> Multiple reports of large exodus of players from Beach Top Teams to new clubs with more to offer. Sounds like you know what is hitting the fan.


What age groups are you referring to? I know of 3 age groups that are not only retaining their players, including their top talent, but adding some. Looks like an abundance of talent is both staying and coming to Beach, rather than leaving.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Technician72 said:


> I can certainly see the typical shift of players as the club scene goes through yet another transition. Interesting that the transition / movement would occur at this point during a stay at home order and no outline when clubs can return to normalcy or better yet a phase 1 transition back. Have clubs / teams started to ask for that type of commitment / signature / payment? Wouldn't surprise me based on club soccer craziness.
> 
> I've heard talks of June and teams being split into practice groups of 10 or less players with drills that don't require them to be closer than 6' apart


My daughter's ECNL club did early offers to some of the existing players this week.  Tryouts would normally be around early May. Deposit went down from $600 last year to $250 this year.  On her particular team only 12 being brought back for sure with the bottom five competing against the displaced DA players.  Can't do tryouts so trying to land the top "know commodities" from the former DA clubs and asking for game film from everyone else.


----------



## SoccerGuru

LB Mom 78 said:


> Multiple reports of large exodus of players from Beach Top Teams to new clubs with more to offer. Sounds like you know what is hitting the fan.


Sounds like the writing is on the wall at Beach and Legends if this is true. However, I am hearing some teams are staying together but I do know certain OC ecnl clubs have been getting a ton of calls from both of those clubs so while some are saying they are there to stay. That might change once they are offered a spot. Every parent will look out for their DD best interest as they should.


----------



## pokergod

kickingandscreaming said:


> This is interesting.


Will they be injecting house held cleaners as directed from the executive office?


----------



## foreveryoung

Surf Zombie said:


> My daughter's ECNL club did early offers to some of the existing players this week.  Tryouts would normally be around early May. Deposit went down from $600 last year to $250 this year.  On her particular team only 12 being brought back for sure with the bottom five competing against the displaced DA players.  Can't do tryouts so trying to land the top "know commodities" from the former DA clubs and asking for game film from everyone else.


What age group is this?  Is the skill gap that big between the "top 12" and "bottom 5" that it's worth it to split up a team this way?  Or are they being total douches to young girls.


----------



## pokergod

Avanti said:


> No, to me it actually sounds like your daughter could not make one of the "top" teams in that club, and you like writing your wishful thinking  in a blog.
> What I am actually seeing, and I do not need "reports", is that all the teammates in my daughter's 05 team are coming back, together with some additions like a YNT buddy of hers. When soccer resumes (?), the club will go out of their way to organize good matches, and if it does not work way down the road, then the players may think of doing something else after proving what they are made of. The herd behavior, panicking, and wishful thinking we leave for you.


This is an internet forum to discuss issues, gossip and rumors.  Why personally attack someone for expressing themselves in a way the forum intended.? I think it is interesting how many people add nothing but just attack people personally.


----------



## foreveryoung

SoccerGuru said:


> Sounds like the writing is on the wall at Beach and Legends if this is true. However, I am hearing some teams are staying together but I do know certain OC ecnl clubs have been getting a ton of calls from both of those clubs so while some are saying they are there to stay. That might change once they are offered a spot. Every parent will look out for their DD best interest as they should.


Watching upper middle class parents grasping at "success" and scrambling not to be left behind.


----------



## timmyh

foreveryoung said:


> What age group is this?  Is the skill gap that big between the "top 12" and "bottom 5" that it's worth it to split up a team this way?  Or are they being total douches to young girls.


If you think certain clubs with high level players weren't intentionally left of ECNL's recent expansion in order to satisfy a number of existing ECNL clubs who have specific designs on picking up new high level players from stranded ex-DA clubs (and thus necessitating the demotion of several current players), then you simply haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Avanti

SoccerGuru said:


> Sounds like the writing is on the wall at Beach and Legends if this is true. However, I am hearing some teams are staying together but I do know certain OC ecnl clubs have been getting a ton of calls from both of those clubs so while some are saying they are there to stay. That might change once they are offered a spot. Every parent will look out for their DD best interest as they should.


Multiple spots have been offered already and, after thanking the coaches, the player stays put. After many great years of soccer (Surf Cup, CRL, Regional Championships, YNT calls, tremendous DA matches ...), beating every team of relevance in SoCal, and also losing a few matches to those great teams, before and during DA, there is no need at this point to stop trusting and quit your coaches and teammates . If down the road the choice turns out to hurt your daughter, one can always reevaluate.


----------



## foreveryoung

timmyh said:


> If you think certain clubs with high level players weren't intentionally left of ECNL's recent expansion in order to satisfy a number of existing ECNL clubs who have specific designs on picking up new high level players from stranded ex-DA clubs (and thus necessitating the demotion of several current players), then you simply haven't been paying attention.


Yah, I'm sure it was strategic, but seeing how it actually trickles down to adolescents girls in real life is just that much more grotesque.  Here's the thing, it's also an issue of supply and demand.  The whole youth soccer nightmare wasn't created out of thin air.  It started with demand and is sustained with demand.  Perhaps the next generation of parents, with their idealistic values and preference for "experiences" over "success" will have the ultimate affect on the environment.


----------



## wc_baller

Surf Zombie said:


> My daughter's ECNL club did early offers to some of the existing players this week.  Tryouts would normally be around early May. Deposit went down from $600 last year to $250 this year.  On her particular team only 12 being brought back for sure with the bottom five competing against the displaced DA players.  Can't do tryouts so trying to land the top "know commodities" from the former DA clubs and asking for game film from everyone else.


That sounds horrible. That's equivalent to an adult losing their job because their manager thought someone else's resume looked better. Sad for those bottom 5 who have to "compete" against another player's game film and reputation.


----------



## Surf Zombie

foreveryoung said:


> What age group is this?  Is the skill gap that big between the "top 12" and "bottom 5" that it's worth it to split up a team this way?  Or are they being total douches to young girls.


2007, so first year of ECNL.  I think you'll always see some turn over at this age.  That's said, the DA situation is certainly providing a lot more competition for those those roster spots.  I think the question is are the DA players they will attract better than those back 5 kids?  Knowing some of the DA kids in the mix its a definite yes.  Plus there are a couple of kids from the other local ECNL clubs who may be looking for a change of scenery, so it makes for some fierce competition.


----------



## LB Mom 78

pokergod said:


> This is an internet forum to discuss issues, gossip and rumors.  Why personally attack someone for expressing themselves in a way the forum intended.? I think it is interesting how many people add nothing but just attack people personally.


Thank you pokergod. I do not post what I know on here often because it seems that many on this blog really enjoy attacking and bullying women of color. Very telling and quite disturbing.


----------



## foreveryoung

Surf Zombie said:


> 2007, so first year of ECNL.  I think you'll always see some turn over at this age.  That's said, the DA situation is certainly providing a lot more competition for those those roster spots.  I think the question is are the DA players they will attract better than those back 5 kids?  Knowing some of the DA kids in the mix its a definite yes.  Plus there are a couple of kids from the other local ECNL clubs who may be looking for a change of scenery, so it makes for some fierce competition.


And you feel okay about how your club/coach is handling the team formation?


----------



## Surf Zombie

foreveryoung said:


> And you feel okay about how your club/coach is handling the team formation?


Where did i say that?


----------



## MSK357

LB Mom 78 said:


> Thank you pokergod. I do not post what I know on here often because it seems that many on this blog really enjoy attacking and bullying women of color. Very telling and quite disturbing.


WTF?! lol how do we know what color you are? ridiculous.  ignore the bully comments, we just want to know which beach teams you are talking about.  Because so far there are some teams confirmed to stay together.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LB Mom 78 said:


> Thank you pokergod. I do not post what I know on here often because it seems that many on this blog really enjoy attacking and bullying women of color. Very telling and quite disturbing.


No offense, but you say people attack you because you are a woman of color, but how would any of us know that?

Just seems like a lot of what you “hear” has been way off base from a mass exodus of Beach Coaches to Baker coming to Coach in Long Beach, to the mass exodus of Beach top players. I hope you don’t take me questioning your information as a personal attack.

It would make some sense that there is disruption amongst the ‘03’s as an overall age group bc of the shear # of ‘03’s in the DA program already. Hell, 90% of the 01/02 DA roster are ‘03’s.


----------



## gotothebushes

kickingandscreaming said:


> This is interesting.


Yeah I agree this is interesting. I don't see players going back on the field in June. Pretty sure these coaches want to be on the filed come June given their new contracts starts June 1.


----------



## gotothebushes

Avanti said:


> No, to me it actually sounds like your daughter could not make one of the "top" teams in that club, and you like writing your wishful thinking  in a blog.
> What I am actually seeing, and I do not need "reports", is that all the teammates in my daughter's 05 team are coming back, together with some additions like a YNT buddy of hers. When soccer resumes (?), the club will go out of their way to organize good matches, and if it does not work way down the road, then the players may think of doing something else after proving what they are made of. The herd behavior, panicking, and wishful thinking we leave for you.


I'v also heard no Beach 05 players are moving!


----------



## LB Mom 78

Kicker4Life said:


> No offense, but you say people attack you because you are a woman of color, but how would any of us know that?
> 
> Just seems like a lot of what you “hear” has been way off base from a mass exodus of Beach Coaches to Baker coming to Coach in Long Beach, to the mass exodus of Beach top players. I hope you don’t take me questioning your information as a personal attack.
> 
> It would make some sense that there is disruption amongst the ‘03’s as an overall age group bc of the shear # of ‘03’s in the DA program already. Hell, 90% of the 01/02 DA roster are ‘03’s.


Coivd19 changed much of what was planned for May and June. Many families and coaches are not truthful about long term plans (Newsflash for those that do not know this already).  Slammers will be the winner in all of this and is the place to be long term. Get in while you can.


----------



## soccer4us

One more added....107 teams now

BREAKING NEWS | 

: The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce NWSL Louisville Academy as Kentucky's first ever ECNL Girls club in the 2020-2021 season. Please join us in welcoming


----------



## SoccerGuru

foreveryoung said:


> Watching upper middle class parents grasping at "success" and scrambling not to be left behind.
> View attachment 6951





Avanti said:


> Multiple spots have been offered already and, after thanking the coaches, the player stays put. After many great years of soccer (Surf Cup, CRL, Regional Championships, YNT calls, tremendous DA matches ...), beating every team of relevance in SoCal, and also losing a few matches to those great teams, before and during DA, there is no need at this point to stop trusting and quit your coaches and teammates . If down the road the choice turns out to hurt your daughter, one can always reevaluate.


This is true at every age group? Not one offer has been taken? I find that hard to believe. I’m not doubting that legends and beach are excellent clubs with excellent teams. They are, but I find it hard that neither club loses a single player like you just mentioned. Or are you only talking about a specific age group?


----------



## dad4

Why abandon a good coach just to reward the clubs that are causing the problem in the first place?

If the coach is bad, then look for options.  But that was true before.


----------



## pokergod

LB Mom 78 said:


> Thank you pokergod. I do not post what I know on here often because it seems that many on this blog really enjoy attacking and bullying women of color. Very telling and quite disturbing.


I would hope that people are not doing that for those reasons and I did not know.  But, it is the internet and everyone is really tough when sitting behind a computer.  The very same people that would never have the stones to confront someone in the real world.  You are welcome, keep posting, and stay safe.


----------



## youthsportsugh

For teams in NorCal, I don't foresee a lot of migration to other teams over this. Players seemed to have made moves before the start of this season based on whatever it was that led to the decision, but I am clueless to such things.  Plus it seems like the former DA teams aren't certain where they will land so families are waiting to make a decision. I am not sure why a former DA club in SoCal would necessarily lose players a week or two after an announcement was made unless things inside the club itself weren't satisfying what they were looking for.


----------



## dad4

I wonder how much of the “everyone jumps ship” talk is just wishful thinking by the big clubs.  (and a bit of schadenfreude by those who like a good train wreck.)

If you lost a few players to DA (or ECNL), it’s tempting to think that they only left for the badge.  That, if the badge is gone, everyone will come running.  

Life is more complicated than that, of course.


----------



## pokergod

dad4 said:


> I wonder how much of the “everyone jumps ship” talk is just wishful thinking by the big clubs.  (and a bit of schadenfreude by those who like a good train wreck.)
> 
> If you lost a few players to DA (or ECNL), it’s tempting to think that they only left for the badge.  That, if the badge is gone, everyone will come running.
> 
> Life is more complicated than that, of course.


You win the posting games for using "schadenfreude".  Congrats.  For winning, you get to stay home for another month.
Look, if ECNL shut down and DA "won", then pats, beach and legends people would be on here looking to see who was leaving eagles, blues, slammers ECNL teams.  The negativity between those two programs and the clubs is evident in this forum.


----------



## Avanti

SoccerGuru said:


> This is true at every age group? Not one offer has been taken? I find that hard to believe. I’m not doubting that legends and beach are excellent clubs with excellent teams. They are, but I find it hard that neither club loses a single player like you just mentioned. Or are you only talking about a specific age group?


I am talking about one specific player and her 05 team. Kicker has described the situation in the 04 team, which he knows pretty well. I doubt that the core of Joyner's 03 team, which has been in the club for six or more years, will move because most of them committed long ago and this is their last year. I have no idea about the younger groups. Will some players leave in any group? Sure, just like it happens every year. Will the strongest players that have been in the club for a few years stay? That is happening in the 04 and 05 groups, and other great players are joining in. The club (and other clubs in the same situation) will make sure to setup a schedule of competitive matches, work harder than before in developing the players, and probably cup the development of the 03s with WPSL games in Spring. I have no problem with that.


----------



## dad4

pokergod said:


> You win the posting games for using "schadenfreude".  Congrats.  For winning, you get to stay home for another month.
> Look, if ECNL shut down and DA "won", then pats, beach and legends people would be on here looking to see who was leaving eagles, blues, slammers ECNL teams.  The negativity between those two programs and the clubs is evident in this forum.


No doubt about how things would have looked if DA had won.  They’d be making phone calls and sales pitches right about now.

Just shows that both groups of clubs are about the same.   The clubs will play games trying to undermine each other.  The kids will play some games when it opens up.  Hope your kid has fun when it does.


----------



## Spartan

gotothebushes said:


> I'v also heard no Beach 05 players are moving!


That could be true, however how will Beach top teams be shifted after LAG 05/04  players come over?


----------



## foreveryoung

Surf Zombie said:


> Where did i say that?


Sorry, let me rephrase the question.  How do you feel about how your coach/club are handling the team formation?


----------



## Ellejustus

pokergod said:


> You win the posting games for using "schadenfreude".  Congrats.  For winning, you get to stay home for another month.
> Look, if ECNL shut down and DA "won", then pats, beach and legends people would be on here looking to see who was leaving eagles, blues, slammers ECNL teams.  The negativity between those two programs and the clubs is evident in this forum.


Kind of toxic lately.  Who does one believe?  For me, I took a step back and look to see who is in business still and who threw up the white towel to us to fight over? That was done horrible and now we have all this.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> No doubt about how things would have looked if DA had won.  They’d be making phone calls and sales pitches right about now.
> 
> Just shows that both groups of clubs are about the same.   The clubs will play games trying to undermine each other.  The kids will play some games when it opens up.  Hope your kid has fun when it does.


Yes, so true.  Same club, same coaches, just with a new sign again.   Also, their so happy HS Soccer is a choice now and all these dads see the social value of hs soccer and now that their league folded they have to play the public schools kids as well in their league.  This is going to be one wacky fall


----------



## Surf Zombie

foreveryoung said:


> Sorry, let me rephrase the question.  How do you feel about how your coach/club are handling the team formation?


I like all the kids on the team and their parents, and I certainly feel for any kid at this age who didn’t get an early offer and is facing the prospect of losing her spot to a stronger player. Especially during this pandemic. At the same time just because a particular player was on the team this year shouldn’t guarantee anything for the next season when you are talking about an ECNL level team. If the new players are substantially better then so be it. If the players are close the tie should go to the existing player. It’s not my club and I don’t pick the teams, but that’s just my view of it.

I’ve tried to reinforce with my daughter that every day is a tryout and that it will ultimately be her work ethic which will determine whether she starts, how many minutes she gets and if she is offered a spot next year.


----------



## Ellejustus

Surf Zombie said:


> I like all the kids on the team and their parents, and I certainly feel for any kid at this age who didn’t get an early offer and is facing the prospect of losing her spot to a stronger player. Especially during this pandemic. At the same time just because a particular player was on the team this year shouldn’t guarantee anything for the next season when you are talking about an ECNL level team. If the new players are substantially better then so be it. If the players are close the tie should go to the existing player. It’s not my club and I don’t pick the teams, but that’s just my view of it.
> 
> I’ve tried to reinforce with my daughter that every day is a tryout and that it will ultimately be her work ethic which will determine whether she starts, how many minutes she gets and if she is offered a spot next year.


Great takes.  One thing I liked about TB, he said your spot is open for just one year.  Telling a kid it's your spot regardless and you have no worries to worry about tryouts next year is alarming from a competitive stand point.  Keeping the customers paying every year, then yes, offer a spot for next 5 years because we all know it's all about the coach and his development tactics.


----------



## foreveryoung

Ellejustus said:


> Great takes.  One thing I liked about TB, he said your spot is open for just one year.  Telling a kid it's your spot regardless and you have no worries to worry about tryouts next year is alarming from a competitive stand point.  Keeping the customers paying every year, then yes, offer a spot for next 5 years because we all know it's all about the coach and his development tactics.


Or, on the flip side, you have a similarly skilled group of girls.  Of course you might have a few that standout but in general there is no huge differential in skill over the course of a season.   More importantly, all the girls are intrinsically motivated, and highly committed to development and don't need outside motivation to train hard and compete to get better, as they shouldn't be on a top team if they don't have that anyway.    The coach and club commit to developing this group of girls and don't look for outside talent unless there is voluntary turnover.  

Of course if someone's commitment level falters or they don't keep up with development and the skill gap widens, then of course discussing other options for the next year is appropriate.

Talent identification is highly subjective and often wrong, exaggeratedly so under 18 years.  And, explain to me this need to create powerhouse teams of all star players at U13?


----------



## Emma

LB Mom 78 said:


> Thank you pokergod. I do not post what I know on here often because it seems that many on this blog really enjoy attacking and bullying women of color. Very telling and quite disturbing.


Oh stop it.  You're a Caucasion Dad from one of the weaker ECNL teams.


----------



## Ellejustus

foreveryoung said:


> Or, on the flip side, you have a similarly skilled group of girls.  Of course you might have a few that standout but in general there is no huge differential in skill over the course of a season.   More importantly, all the girls are intrinsically motivated, and highly committed to development and don't need outside motivation to train hard and compete to get better, as they shouldn't be on a top team if they don't have that anyway.    The coach and club commit to developing this group of girls and don't look for outside talent unless there is voluntary turnover.
> 
> Of course if someone's commitment level falters or they don't keep up with development and the skill gap widens, then of course discussing other options for the next year is appropriate.
> 
> Talent identification is highly subjective and often wrong, exaggeratedly so under 18 years.  And, explain to me this need to create powerhouse teams of all star players at U13?


Two sides for sure.  To each his own and each kid is motivated differently and progresses better in certain environments than others.  Not all teams and coaches are the same.  We are talking about ECNL and the competitive component.  This is super hard on all of us because we all want something from soccer. The freaking ball might just pop on us and we will have no soccer.  I hope not but man, people are super controlling and some even get pissed off when your super honest and say, "Hey coach Jack, it's not working out because:___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ ___________________________________________________--_Coach Ass says, "WTF, we did all this for you and all this for that and now you think you can just leave?  Ok club hopper now you asked for it"______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________So I I tell him to pound sand and we shall see how good your threat holds up.  It's really starting to act like a cult in some places.


----------



## EliteSoccerDad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253838240844410880


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

There will be losers and if teams from former DA model stay together, that’s really cool.   I’m just wondering if the former DA clubs will lower their fees.   I mean, paying $4k+ just makes zero sense unless your club can guarantee scholarships or you believe in your kid that much.    Remember people, colleges will no longer have the money to offer as many athletic scholarships as in the past.    Do it for love and competitive environment.  Just don’t get mad when your DD doesn’t get that wonderful scholarship.    Don’t blame anyone else but yourselves.   This is why we are in this mess and everyone chasing those 3/4 letter leagues.    Just when I thought things were going to be simple with ECNL on top, now I hear ECRL, DPL, NPxx, Mls academy, EIEIO.


----------



## LB Mom 78

Emma said:


> Oh stop it.  You're a Caucasion Dad from one of the weaker ECNL teams.


Please spare us your privileged identity politics.  We are here to discuss soccer.


----------



## Soccer43

Emma said:


> Oh stop it.  You're a Caucasion Dad from one of the weaker ECNL teams.


Yes, mostly it is jackass soccer dads attacking other jackass soccer dads - no color required for that.


----------



## Soccer43

EliteSoccerDad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253838240844410880


so no more development?  three years of a development academy and now evolved to just an academy and all done developing I guess.


----------



## Soccer43

LB Mom 78 said:


> Please spare us your privileged identity politics.  We are here to discuss soccer.


HUH?  what are you even talking about?  We were all here talking about soccer and now you want to talk about gender and racial issues?


----------



## soccer4us

Soccer43 said:


> so no more development?  three years of a development academy and now evolved to just an academy and all done developing I guess.


If you read what many of those clubs DOC"s are posting on twitter, it's all about development! Those special words of elite and development shall never leave DOC"s vocal...ever.


----------



## DPLLove

foreveryoung said:


> Or, on the flip side, you have a similarly skilled group of girls.  Of course you might have a few that standout but in general there is no huge differential in skill over the course of a season.   More importantly, all the girls are intrinsically motivated, and highly committed to development and don't need outside motivation to train hard and compete to get better, as they shouldn't be on a top team if they don't have that anyway.    The coach and club commit to developing this group of girls and don't look for outside talent unless there is voluntary turnover.
> 
> Of course if someone's commitment level falters or they don't keep up with development and the skill gap widens, then of course discussing other options for the next year is appropriate.
> 
> Talent identification is highly subjective and often wrong, exaggeratedly so under 18 years.  And, explain to me this need to create powerhouse teams of all star players at U13?


Couldn’t agree more! What one High Level Coach loves in your player there are 2 that do not see the same!! I’ve been around Girls Club  soccer for over 15 years! It was and will be the most frustrating part of the hunt. Excluding the unicorns the next 10%-20%-30% of the talent is up for debate and will be for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Ellejustus

Soccer43 said:


> Yes, mostly it is jackass soccer dads attacking other jackass soccer dads - no color required for that.


Messed up some of us are I tell you.  I hope all is well jackass....lol


----------



## Surf Zombie

Updated the map:




			https://149363092.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/2020-21-Girls-ECNL-Club-Map-as-of-42420.001.jpeg


----------



## Dominic

Surf Zombie said:


> Updated the map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://149363092.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/2020-21-Girls-ECNL-Club-Map-as-of-42420.001.jpeg


Would be nice if they numbered the locations.


----------



## foreveryoung

Surf Zombie said:


> I like all the kids on the team and their parents, and I certainly feel for any kid at this age who didn’t get an early offer and is facing the prospect of losing her spot to a stronger player. Especially during this pandemic. At the same time just because a particular player was on the team this year shouldn’t guarantee anything for the next season when you are talking about an ECNL level team. If the new players are substantially better then so be it. If the players are close the tie should go to the existing player. It’s not my club and I don’t pick the teams, but that’s just my view of it.
> 
> I’ve tried to reinforce with my daughter that every day is a tryout and that it will ultimately be her work ethic which will determine whether she starts, how many minutes she gets and if she is offered a spot next year.


Okay so that would be a yes, you are okay with how your coach and club are handling the team formation.


----------



## Ellejustus

GDA tried to force us "all in" with one philosophy of soccer and basically, gave no one a choice except for the ones who wanted it and benefited from it. We can all see today who's who.  We need to let each club and coach of a team decide how they will form their teams, not some League.  That's stupid and one of the reasons were talking about this bs, besides forcing top public school kids with an either or situation.  15 and 16 and 17 year old girls are quiting too.  Some girls are burned out and a coach has the obligation ((if college soccer is the goal)) to tell the goat their not trying and were here to win too and winning in soccer is trying.  I told my dd a few times last year that you should always give 100% because if you don;t, someone else will and let me to you, little hot shot, that won;t fly in college and I won;t pay $3,000.  She understands that very well now.  I think this next go around the girls playing will be there for winning and also getting help from their coach and club through this college process.  If their was ever a time parents needed some guidance, its now.  Not like now, right now, but in the future.  I will trust the process and be patient through these tough times.


----------



## Luis Andres

@Ellejustus aka Soccer Helper 


So from what I’m reading ECNL is going to be the path for girls soccer, what about this MLS league I’m hearing about. Is this for boys only? What about the La Galaxy girls team? Where are they going? Been practicing social distancing way too long from this forum and I have many questions now. Is my DD in the right club now? What’s the prized league we should be aiming for etc. Using a few of my free posts that I have left on this account. I need to clarify a few things so we know that we are on the right path.


----------



## pokergod

soccer4us said:


> If you read what many of those clubs DOC"s are posting on twitter, it's all about development! Those special words of elite and development shall never leave DOC"s vocal...ever.


Unless they are recruiting your kid and the win/loss record is better for the DOC's team.


----------



## Ellejustus

Luis Andres said:


> @Ellejustus aka Soccer Helper
> 
> 
> So from what I’m reading ECNL is going to be the path for girls soccer, what about this MLS league I’m hearing about. Is this for boys only? What about the La Galaxy girls team? Where are they going? Been practicing social distancing way too long from this forum and I have many questions now. Is my DD in the right club now? What’s the prized league we should be aiming for etc. Using a few of my free posts that I have left on this account. I need to clarify a few things so we know that we are on the right path.


Mr Luis is peaking his head out I see.  Interesting free passes you got there.  How many?  It's only fair to let folks outside for a peak to see what the aftermath of the virus caused. Prisoners are being let out early to finish their time at home like the rest of us are already doing.  Options and options and options for all.  Be patient Luis.  I have a few other "pills" you can check out if you PM me.........lol!!!!  Stay safe Lou and good luck to your little goat #2.


----------



## soccer4us

Well, here you go...Curious exactly what beach, pats, legends, and WC 1st teams do...


----------



## Goforgoal

Albion announced hiring Jen Lalor as their Girls Academy pathway and technical director yesterday, so it seems clear that they will be part of the new GA League, although that's not surprising. Now that the league has begun announcing its conference members, it will be interesting to see how the SW Conference shapes up. I'm mostly curious about which clubs that joined the ECRL will also place teams in the GA League.

Edit - Heh just as I submitted this post the SW Conference was announced.


----------



## Ellejustus

@Luis Andres only so all others don't get all huffy and puffy for talking to Luis. I don;t PM too many folks here for obvious reasons.  He's been on lock down too.  I will say I'm impressed sweet Lou with how well behave you have been.  Watch this video and especially towards the end.  I feel like life and soccer has been one big, big foot chase.  What do you think Luis only?  This is not for anyone else, only my pal Lew


----------



## Ellejustus

Goforgoal said:


> Albion announced hiring Jen Lalor as their Girls Academy pathway and technical director yesterday, so it seems clear that they will be part of the new GA League, although that's not surprising. Now that the league has begun announcing its conference members, it will be interesting to see how the SW Conference shapes up. I'm mostly curious about which clubs that joined the ECRL will also place teams in the GA League.


Go get em GALs!!!!  I like this way better.  Both leagues can have a champ and then play for all the marbles.  Take the showcases and make them Bowl games.  This is super cool.


----------



## Jose has returned

soccer4us said:


> One more added....107 teams now
> 
> BREAKING NEWS |
> 
> : The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce NWSL Louisville Academy as Kentucky's first ever ECNL Girls club in the 2020-2021 season. Please join us in welcoming


if everyone is elite then nobody is elite


----------



## soccer4us

Goforgoal said:


> Albion announced hiring Jen Lalor as their Girls Academy pathway and technical director yesterday, so it seems clear that they will be part of the new GA League, although that's not surprising. Now that the league has begun announcing its conference members, it will be interesting to see how the SW Conference shapes up. I'm mostly curious about which clubs that joined the ECRL will also place teams in the GA League.
> 
> Edit - Heh just as I submitted this post the SW Conference was announced.


Timing is everything lol

I'm curious what the non so cal team in this division do if we all can' fly in the fall for games. Could be a nightmare for them in terms of getting to games/playing enough. For so cal teams this is the next best option it seems after ECNL for now. Where those 4 so cal ECRL clubs play their first teams I think is the most interesting aspect of this.


----------



## dad4

soccer4us said:


> Timing is everything lol
> 
> I'm curious what the non so cal team in this division do if we all can' fly in the fall for games. Could be a nightmare for them in terms of getting to games/playing enough. For so cal teams this is the next best option it seems after ECNL for now. Where those 4 so cal ECRL clubs play their first teams I think is the most interesting aspect of this.


My guess is keep an oversize team that does both leagues, but not everyone plays every game.  You don’t need your top players for the weaker ECRL games, but you don’t want to embarass yourself by doing poorly there either.


----------



## soccer4us

dad4 said:


> My guess is keep an oversize team that does both leagues, but not everyone plays every game.  You don’t need your top players for the weaker ECRL games, but you don’t want to embarass yourself by doing poorly there either.


Yeah. If they do that, I imagine 2nd teams would be upset but they may not care. I'm guessing most of those clubs 2nd teams are solid and need a decent league to play in. I'm not as familiar with the local league levels these days to know if that's solid or not. I guess if this league has a 2nd division they can go there


----------



## Goforgoal

soccer4us said:


> Where those 4 so cal ECRL clubs play their first teams I think is the most interesting aspect of this.


For sure. It'll be interesting to see how they all decide to navigate the two leagues.


----------



## EliteSoccerDad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253902172896534529


----------



## soccer4us

Have to laugh at this. Elite this academy this development this leading country this. Integrity. Oh, yeah


----------



## soccer4us

EliteSoccerDad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253902172896534529


Ahh now the common sense comes into play after US soccer dumps all of you. Nice


----------



## Ellejustus

When my dd was in 8th grade I was told a big fat no for HS Soccer.  Then waivers came and then a rumor started last year as a FR they would allow HS just like the private school kids this year.  But the rumor fell flat and that is why:_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
So I was told this rumor again that hs soccer is on the table for a rule change so the girls could have a choice with their lives.  This was like 3 months ago from some folks I know.  So they were going to allow freedom "three weeks before the virus came" but never told us?  Maybe it was always about HS Soccer and_________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

soccer4us said:


> Have to laugh at this. Elite this academy this development this leading country this. Integrity. Oh, yeah


If this statement was a picture.. it would definitely be a big poop sprinkled in glitter and diamonds..


----------



## EliteSoccerDad

Jose has returned said:


> if everyone is elite then nobody is elite


NWSL Louisville Academy is a brand new club.  THey haven't even had tryouts.  Who knows if they even will have tryouts?
And they got into ENCL?  SMH.     Unless they draw from KingsHammer and Cinci DA they are going to be weak.
Unless of course it is fully funded (free) then that changes everything.


----------



## Surf Zombie

EliteSoccerDad said:


> NWSL Louisville Academy is a brand new club.  THey haven't even had tryouts.  Who knows if they even will have tryouts?
> And they got into ENCL?  SMH.     Unless they draw from KingsHammer and Cinci DA they are going to be weak.
> Unless of course it is fully funded (free) then that changes everything.


I don’t know anything about that club or the KY soccer landscape but they are the only team between the TN & OH clubs so it certainly makes sense from a market share perspective and to bridge the travel gap in the OV conference which only had 9 teams this year.

The ECNL did the same thing a couple years ago in south Florida letting in Prime, which was a brand new club when it was admitted. Grabbed a valuable piece of the S. FL market that only had a DA team (Weston).


----------



## Ellejustus

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> If this statement was a picture.. it would definitely be a big poop sprinkled in glitter and diamonds..


I have a question for you dude offline


----------



## myself

soccer4us said:


> Have to laugh at this. Elite this academy this development this leading country this. Integrity. Oh, yeah


This is the same Albion that last year declared DPL to be at the same competition level as ECNL.


----------



## Ellejustus

Surf Zombie said:


> I don’t know anything about that club or the KY soccer landscape but they are the only team between the TN & OH clubs so it certainly makes sense from a market share perspective and to bridge the travel gap in the OV conference which only had 9 teams this year.
> 
> The ECNL did the same thing a couple years ago in south Florida letting in Prime, which was a brand new club when it was admitted. Grabbed a valuable piece of the S. FL market that only had a DA team (Weston).


Smart move on Prime picking up that Prime location for a fraction of the value today  I remember when Sharks and Rebels joined ECNL and all these people making fun of them and mocking how they play ball. These are the clubs like the Beaches that got some of their top players taken when they were 13 or younger. The salt shaker timer that had unlimited salt has now been flipped over imo. Timing is everything sometimes


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Ellejustus said:


> I have a question for you dude offline


hit my pm brotha


----------



## Ellejustus

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> hit my pm brotha


No bueno


----------



## pokergod

Goforgoal said:


> Albion announced hiring Jen Lalor as their Girls Academy pathway and technical director yesterday, so it seems clear that they will be part of the new GA League, although that's not surprising. Now that the league has begun announcing its conference members, it will be interesting to see how the SW Conference shapes up. I'm mostly curious about which clubs that joined the ECRL will also place teams in the GA League.
> 
> Edit - Heh just as I submitted this post the SW Conference was announced.


I'm sorry if this has been answered before, but will the "academy" clubs put their best teams in this league or ecnl 2?


----------



## dad4

pokergod said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered before, but will the "academy" clubs put their best teams in this league or ecnl 2?


Why would the clubs answer this?  seems some ambiguity is in their interest.


----------



## Woobie06

EliteSoccerDad said:


> NWSL Louisville Academy is a brand new club.  THey haven't even had tryouts.  Who knows if they even will have tryouts?
> And they got into ENCL?  SMH.     Unless they draw from KingsHammer and Cinci DA they are going to be weak.
> Unless of course it is fully funded (free) then that changes everything.


I believe somebody posted previously that this club was Kentucky Fire, rebranded.


----------



## El Cap

Think this is how SoCal looks after today's announcement:


----------



## Luis Andres

Ellejustus said:


> @Luis Andres only so all others don't get all huffy and puffy for talking to Luis. I don;t PM too many folks here for obvious reasons.  He's been on lock down too.  I will say I'm impressed sweet Lou with how well behave you have been.  Watch this video and especially towards the end.  I feel like life and soccer has been one big, big foot chase.  What do you think Luis only?  This is not for anyone else, only my pal Lew


Master of the Wilderness, we can’t compete. Best tracker in the world that’s why he’s so elusive fooling the best human trackers in the world.


----------



## From the Spot

pokergod said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered before, but will the "academy" clubs put their best teams in this league or ecnl 2?


From what I understand most are rolling the dice on ECRL for next season and making their DPL teams the "academy" team. This may only be for next season pending the outcome of ECNL expansion (or lack thereof). It also appears this may be unique to the SW region.


----------



## Surf Zombie

From the Spot said:


> From what I understand most are rolling the dice on ECRL for next season and making their DPL teams the "academy" team. This may only be for next season pending the outcome of ECNL expansion (or lack thereof). It also appears this may be unique to the SW region.


I’ve got to imagine these clubs will take the approach of trying to destroy every team they face in the ECNL regional al league so they can say to the ECNL, “Look, we clearly belong in ECNL.”  Putting their A teams elsewhere and not finishing near the top of the table in every ECNL regional league age group isn’t a good look.


----------



## timmyh

I


Surf Zombie said:


> I’ve got to imagine these clubs will take the approach of trying to destroy every team they face in the ECNL regional al league so they can say to the ECNL, “Look, we clearly belong in ECNL.”  Putting their A teams elsewhere and not finishing near the top of the table in every ECNL regional league age group isn’t a good look.


Winning ECRL means making the ECNL playoffs.  Then making some noise in the ECNL playoffs in several age groups would make for a strong argument for full inclusion in 2021-22.


----------



## Ellejustus

timmyh said:


> I
> 
> 
> Winning ECRL means making the ECNL playoffs.  Then making some noise in the ECNL playoffs in several age groups would make for a strong argument for full inclusion in 2021-22.


Do you have to come in first place to make playoffs?  I think they should have those teams with us now.  I know four teams right now in the new ECRL SW 04 teams that would be the favorite to win ECNL this year.  The madness of this is lame.  Let's add the four teams now so we have 18 in SW.  The GA League winner can get a seat at 2021-2022 ECNL League and ECRL winner too.  Drop two last place teams.  Just a thought I had just now.


----------



## From the Spot

Surf Zombie said:


> I’ve got to imagine these clubs will take the approach of trying to destroy every team they face in the ECNL regional al league so they can say to the ECNL, “Look, we clearly belong in ECNL.”  Putting their A teams elsewhere and not finishing near the top of the table in every ECNL regional league age group isn’t a good look.


Right, except that there are four other DA teams and Blues DA/ ECNL teams now playing in ECRL. I don't think its going to be the cakewalk some are predicting.


----------



## Ellejustus

From the Spot said:


> Right, except that there are four other DA teams and Blues DA/ ECNL teams now playing in ECRL. I don't think its going to be the cakewalk some are predicting.


Add Slammers too that mix and maybe a few other surprises in the ECNR local league.  I watched both GDA Blues 04 and ECNL Blues 04 and they were both really good.  The biggest compliment I have for both teams was their effort.  ECNL 04 was second team and were super tough when my dd team played them.  Great coach who coached the girls without screaming at them.  Watch out for Blues in ECNR, Super fast and athletic and I also heard they picked up a few additions because.  I will move them in my top 10 now based on the information I just got.  If you think they were fast before, just wait.  Both leagues will be good you guys. Q,  Can a ECNL player also roster with ECNR team and can ECNR player get called up to the big squad if they prove themselves?  Is their a max or can numerous players move up and down on any given Sunday?  This is going to be a trip and weird but whatever.....


----------



## Ellejustus

I did a boo boo.  Slammers is in ECNL.  My mistake.  Blues will be very good in both leagues and don;t be surprised with how these regional teems will be.  My dd actually fits regional "local" way better.


----------



## keeprunning

The assumption here is that every club wants to be in ECNL. For the Girls Academy (GAL) clubs, I don't believe this is the case. They want GAL to be successful and an equal if not the superior league to ECNL, and the top teams at those clubs will be GAL teams.


----------



## Sportsx2

keeprunning said:


> The assumption here is that every club wants to be in ECNL. For the Girls Academy (GAL) clubs, I don't believe this is the case. They want GAL to be successful and an equal if not the superior league to ECNL, and the top teams at those clubs will be GAL teams.


That’s not the case for Beach (at least the 07’s), the former DA team will play ECRL and the former DPL team will play GAL.


----------



## Ellejustus

keeprunning said:


> The assumption here is that every club wants to be in ECNL. For the Girls Academy (GAL) clubs, I don't believe this is the case. They want GAL to be successful and an equal if not the superior league to ECNL, and the top teams at those clubs will be GAL teams.


I like that.  Equal sounds better in today's world but by all means go with Superior.  I was told and sold and told some more how superior that GDA league was going to be over ECNL and look at them now.  I saw one year of it and didn;t see competition the way ECNL does competition and we got out.  Some stayed GDA and lost ECNL membership.  Choices we make........Others were waiting for a chance and they grabbed the bull by the horns and jumped on.


----------



## wc_baller

timmyh said:


> Winning ECRL means making the ECNL playoffs.  Then making some noise in the ECNL playoffs in several age groups would make for a strong argument for full inclusion in 2021-22.


ECNL currently has 4 divisions during the postseason.
1) Champions League 
2) North American Cup
3) Showcase Cup
4) Open Cup
The top 32 teams during the regular season qualify for the Champions League, where the ECNL National Champion is crowned, and those are the only real playoffs, while the Cup divisions are showcases. The next highest of group of teams from the regular season qualify for North American Cup and so on.
The ECRL teams quality for the Open Cup, which has the lowest seeded teams from the ECNL regular season.
Unless ECNL makes changes to this, ECRL teams making the postseason next year will only be playing ECNL’s lowest ranked teams in a postseason showcase.


----------



## Ellejustus

wc_baller said:


> ECNL currently has 4 divisions during the postseason.
> 1) Champions League
> 2) North American Cup
> 3) Showcase Cup
> 4) Open Cup
> The top 32 teams during the regular season qualify for the Champions League, where the ECNL National Champion is crowned, and those are the only real playoffs, while the Cup divisions are showcases. The next highest of group of teams from the regular season qualify for North American Cup and so on.
> The ECRL teams quality for the Open Cup, which has the lowest seeded teams from the ECNL regular season.
> Unless ECNL makes changes to this, ECRL teams making the postseason next year will only be playing ECNL’s lowest ranked teams.


Oh my.  Game changer.  These teams will have to go GA League and then send their B teams to ECNR.   Baller, I already told my dd if her team doesn;t make Champions League Playoffs, we stay home.  We dont do "NIT" in our house


----------



## Surf Zombie

“We’re certainly not in a position where we’re gonna be adding dozens more clubs,” ECNL president Christian Lavers said on Friday. “We may add a few more clubs across the country, and that decision will be made here in the coming weeks. Texas is one of the areas where we’re trying to figure out what is the right number of clubs, what is the right density of clubs and cities.”









						Alphabet soup: Development Academy shutdown puts Austin's elite girls soccer in tough spot
					

When U.S. Soccer announced last week its decision to shut down the Development Academy, the highest-level national youth soccer league for boys and girls,




					www.statesman.com


----------



## Glen

wc_baller said:


> ECNL currently has 4 divisions during the postseason.
> 1) Champions League
> 2) North American Cup
> 3) Showcase Cup
> 4) Open Cup
> The top 32 teams during the regular season qualify for the Champions League, where the ECNL National Champion is crowned, and those are the only real playoffs, while the Cup divisions are showcases. The next highest of group of teams from the regular season qualify for North American Cup and so on.
> The ECRL teams quality for the Open Cup, which has the lowest seeded teams from the ECNL regular season.
> Unless ECNL makes changes to this, ECRL teams making the postseason next year will only be playing ECNL’s lowest ranked teams in a postseason showcase.


How were these clubs/teams ranked?  Most loyal to ECNL to least loyal?


----------



## wc_baller

Glen said:


> How were these clubs/teams ranked?  Most loyal to ECNL to least loyal?


In ECNL, there’s something called a regular season. I believe that maybe some other leagues have it, too.


----------



## wc_baller

Ellejustus said:


> Oh my.  Game changer.  These teams will have to go GA League and then send their B teams to ECNR.   Baller, I already told my dd if her team doesn;t make Champions League Playoffs, we stay home.  We dont do "NIT" in our house


Haha. There’s a lot of coaches out there. Might be worth the trip to get some college looks.


----------



## dad4

timmyh said:


> I
> 
> 
> Winning ECRL means making the ECNL playoffs.  Then making some noise in the ECNL playoffs in several age groups would make for a strong argument for full inclusion in 2021-22.


True, if it is based on performance, not politics.

However, we know it isn’t about performance.  Look at all the top teams excluded.


----------



## Giesbock

dad4 said:


> True, if it is based on performance, not politics.
> 
> However, we know it isn’t about performance.  Look at all the top teams excluded.


The newly formed GA is looking more formidable by the day.  Can they and ECNL come together for a champions tournament? ( I think @Ellejustus might have mentioned that earlier.)

Did ECNL leave too many strong clubs out, opening the door for another competitor?  

But how is GA’s business model more sustainable than the DA?


----------



## Kicker4Life

From the Spot said:


> Right, except that there are four other DA teams and Blues DA/ ECNL teams now playing in ECRL. I don't think its going to be the cakewalk some are predicting.


Agree....The current ECRL teams will become stronger as the DA players push some current players to ECRL. Let’s be honest, in may cases the ECNL players will be used when Beach, Legends and Pat’s play.  As it should be.


----------



## soccer4us

timmyh said:


> I
> 
> 
> Winning ECRL means making the ECNL playoffs.  Then making some noise in the ECNL playoffs in several age groups would make for a strong argument for full inclusion in 2021-22.


Keep in mind, at least for what would have been this summers playoffs, regional league winners only gets into the 3rd or even 4th division of ECNL playoffs.


----------



## soccer4us

ECNL could have easily made sure no other league exists by taking more clubs but that's not their only goal. ECNL like all leagues have their issues but I give them some respect for not taking all these teams and making it impossible to have space for all teams at showcases among other issues. It would have been good for competition and in some areas of the country, travel but we all know one of ECNL's biggest strengths is how well they run their showcase events. 

If 2nd teams of the ECRL clubs play in Academy league, it's not nearly as strong anymore. It's still a great thing for those non ecnl teams and players. Could make it easier to keep some players home.


----------



## Desert Hound

Giesbock said:


> The newly formed GA is looking more formidable by the day.  Can they and ECNL come together for a champions tournament? ( I think @Ellejustus might have mentioned that earlier.)
> 
> Did ECNL leave too many strong clubs out, opening the door for another competitor?
> 
> But how is GA’s business model more sustainable than the DA?


Looking more formidable? How exactly?

GAL is going to be weaker vs DA since they have lost clubs to ECNL.

Is the league going to be bad? No not at all.


----------



## Sockers858

Can’t wait for tournaments and hopefully all ECNL, GAL, ECRL, DPL teams etc can play against each other  That would be a win win for all clubs, players and parents etc,


----------



## Giesbock

Desert Hound said:


> Looking more formidable? How exactly?
> 
> GAL is going to be weaker vs DA since they have lost clubs to ECNL.
> 
> Is the league going to be bad? No not at all.


More formidable from a business perspective, not necessarily in quality of play and head to head competition.  Pretty sure coaches and players from both organizations will be motivated. Fun to watch.


----------



## vegasguy

Giesbock said:


> The newly formed GA is looking more formidable by the day.  Can they and ECNL come together for a champions tournament? ( I think @Ellejustus might have mentioned that earlier.)
> 
> Did ECNL leave too many strong clubs out, opening the door for another competitor?
> 
> But how is GA’s business model more sustainable than the DA?



Define the strong clubs left out


----------



## Soccerfan2

Giesbock said:


> But how is GA’s business model more sustainable than the DA?


In DA, clubs did not have ref, league or showcase expenses. US Soccer picked up that cost. 
In GA, I’m sure the business model will look just like it does in ECNL - families will pay directly for everything.


----------



## vegasguy

I hope GA does well it is better for everybody and I hope there is cross play.  I just look forward to the upcoming seasons.


----------



## sdklutz

Sockers858 said:


> Can’t wait for tournaments and hopefully all ECNL, GAL, ECRL, DPL teams etc can play against each other  That would be a win win for all clubs, players and parents etc,



If history predicts anything that will not likely happen


----------



## WatchthemPlay

What age will GA start at? 2008 or 2007?


----------



## soccer4us

There are a handful of good clubs not in full ecnl.
Legends, beach, fc Virginia, tophat, fc Dallas, nationals, Cincy United, Albion, SC del sol, sockers to name some.

the showcases will be good for the top teams. The issue is are individual conferences deep enough for the top teams and how will travel for league games look. No one is flying in the fall so fall could be interesting.

I’m glad ecnl didn’t swallow up everyone so there is competition. It will keep them in their toes.
My favorite part is these new academy doc’s across the country saying how amazing this new league is and how stacked it is. Gotta sell to own families daily I guess.


----------



## LB Mom 78

Kicker4Life said:


> Agree....The current ECRL teams will become stronger as the DA players push some current players to ECRL. Let’s be honest, in may cases the ECNL players will be used when Beach, Legends and Pat’s play.  As it should be.


More likely the ECNL Clubs will not let the top ECNL players be used against teams like Beach, Legends, Pats, etc...The ECNL Clubs will not risk losses or competitive games against those teams. If they never play, then the ECNL can continue the myth of now being the best of the best.


----------



## Ellejustus

wc_baller said:


> Haha. There’s a lot of coaches out there. Might be worth the trip to get some college looks.


Keep in mind we had the following on the docket before Corona Virus Lock down.  Back to back Las Vegas and Vegas Showcase road trips, then to Arizona showcase, then then back to Arizona for two road league games road trip the following weekend, then New Jersey showcase in May and fly to North Carolina if we make Champions playoffs. So as you can see Baller, that is already three showcases in three short months.  We would 100% fly to NC for the Champions League playoffs.  I'm not trying to be disrespectful of the Northern one but not flying to the East Coast for that one.


----------



## EliteSoccerDad

WatchthemPlay said:


> What age will GA start at? 2008 or 2007?


Sounds like the conferences will have some say on specifics.
I believe 2007 in most conferences.


----------



## EliteSoccerDad

Soccerfan2 said:


> In DA, clubs did not have ref, league or showcase expenses. US Soccer picked up that cost.
> In GA, I’m sure the business model will look just like it does in ECNL - families will pay directly for everything.


Most clubs will reduce training fee because going from 4 days to 3 BUT the families will then pay for showcases, refs, etc.
All in probably cost same or more expensive?


----------



## Wasabi

If ECNL has failed DA would not have been welcoming new teams with open arms.

The reality is that while there are some good teams who were left out, they could have jumped ship from DA a year ago. It was a sinking ship but not many jumped off. While I agree Legends, Beach, Albion etc. are excellent clubs, the most important thing is to keep ECNL from becoming watered down. Adding more clubs will do that. If clubs aren’t added, players will exit non ECNL clubs (already happening) and the balance will shift.

The non ECNL clubs made their decisions years ago and would have been welcomed up to two months ago had they exited before DAs likely demise. The clubs who stuck with ECNL are now being rewarded (and rightfully so).


----------



## Giesbock

vegasguy said:


> Define the strong clubs left out


Clubs with solid track records, reputable coaches, history of attracting colleague coaches to showcase events and helping players into college programs.

if you’re asking me to name strong clubs left out, I don’t know enough about individual clubs to single them out.

By general reputation, I stand by my opinion that there are quite a few strong clubs that were either snubbed over politics, encroaching on an existing ECNL territory (and ECNL Club wanted individual players to bring over) , or, as ECNL has said, they’re saturated in terms of field space and size of tournament pool.


----------



## dad4

Wasabi said:


> If ECNL has failed DA would not have been welcoming new teams with open arms.
> 
> The reality is that while there are some good teams who were left out, they could have jumped ship from DA a year ago. It was a sinking ship but not many jumped off. While I agree Legends, Beach, Albion etc. are excellent clubs, the most important thing is to keep ECNL from becoming watered down. Adding more clubs will do that. If clubs aren’t added, players will exit non ECNL clubs (already happening) and the balance will shift.
> 
> The non ECNL clubs made their decisions years ago and would have been welcomed up to two months ago had they exited before DAs likely demise. The clubs who stuck with ECNL are now being rewarded (and rightfully so).


Too late to keep ECNL from being watered down.  That ship sailed two years ago.

Now the question is whether we have one big league or two smaller ones with more travel.

ECNL gets to pick, and they are giving us two smaller leagues with more travel and higher costs.

Thanks, ECNL.  Way to put the kids first.

(And no, I am not at a DA club.)


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> Too late to keep ECNL from being watered down.  That ship sailed two years ago.
> 
> Now the question is whether we have one big league or two smaller ones with more travel.
> 
> ECNL gets to pick, and they are giving us two smaller leagues with more travel and higher costs.
> 
> Thanks, ECNL.  Way to put the kids first.
> 
> (And no, I am not at a DA club.)


I agree with you on some things but you're so wrong here.  This makes no sense dad4.  When 2020-2021 ECNL season get's going, all these teams will have been improved by August 1st.  I agree the ship sailed away somehow two years ago   However, it miraculously sailed back by a north easterner wind. Powerful sucker that no man can try and stop. Wind is unpredictable, especially when one is sailing with pirates.  ECNL does not promise a spot forever like some clubs do.  Too many things can happen in one year to do that as we all have learned.


----------



## Soccerfan2

EliteSoccerDad said:


> Most clubs will reduce training fee because going from 4 days to 3 BUT the families will then pay for showcases, refs, etc.
> All in probably cost same or more expensive?


Yes. Probably a little more expensive in ECNL/GAL for club fees given that families will bear the costs of league and showcases. Depending on where you live, maybe less travel expense in ECNL compared to what DA was. GAL doesn’t have competition structure laid out yet so it’s hard to tell, but it seems to me travel will likely be more expensive than either DA or ECNL.


----------



## Ellejustus

More Q & As with coach Mirelle.  June 2019

*SA: I believe if the DA hadn't been so heavy handed about banning high school play, we wouldn't be talking about the ECNL anymore, because that was a major reason cited by clubs staying in the ECNL. Why not just lift that ban -- and leave it up to the clubs and players to decide whether to play high school or not?

MIRELLE VAN RIJBROEK*: "High School is not really a discussion for us if you understand the concept of talent development from an international perspective. Soccer is a global sport. In order to stay internationally relevant as a nation we have to do a better job than the rest of the world.

With the Development Academy, U.S. Soccer offers an international competitive player development program. Therefore the Development Academy is not a league, it’s a program to develop world-class players. The DA has clear standards that clubs need to fulfill and monitor. This means that clubs who do not meet the criteria might have to leave the program. It’s a year-round program and players who play in the DA commit to this year-round program.

Each club can have their own soccer philosophy but the starting point is: a program where players have an intensive soccer program, four training sessions per week, meaningful games, developing over winning."

Folks, clubs made decisions for the kids based on what they thought the market wanted.  The biggest one was HS Soccer.  One league said, "yes" for HS Soccer and the new league with "The List" and the YNT Staff as employees, said, "No HS Soccer."  The lines were drawn and players like my dd in 9th grade made a choice and so did coaches and clubs.


----------



## soccer4us

Ellejustus said:


> More Q & As with coach Mirelle.  June 2019
> 
> *SA: I believe if the DA hadn't been so heavy handed about banning high school play, we wouldn't be talking about the ECNL anymore, because that was a major reason cited by clubs staying in the ECNL. Why not just lift that ban -- and leave it up to the clubs and players to decide whether to play high school or not?
> 
> MIRELLE VAN RIJBROEK*: "High School is not really a discussion for us if you understand the concept of talent development from an international perspective. Soccer is a global sport. In order to stay internationally relevant as a nation we have to do a better job than the rest of the world.
> 
> With the Development Academy, U.S. Soccer offers an international competitive player development program. Therefore the Development Academy is not a league, it’s a program to develop world-class players. The DA has clear standards that clubs need to fulfill and monitor. This means that clubs who do not meet the criteria might have to leave the program. It’s a year-round program and players who play in the DA commit to this year-round program.
> 
> Each club can have their own soccer philosophy but the starting point is: a program where players have an intensive soccer program, four training sessions per week, meaningful games, developing over winning."
> 
> Folks, clubs made decisions for the kids based on what they thought the market wanted.  The biggest one was HS Soccer.  One league said, "yes" for HS Soccer and the new league with "The List" and the YNT Staff as employees, said, "No HS Soccer."  The lines were drawn and players like my dd in 9th grade made a choice and so did coaches and clubs.


This reminds me of the saying know your audience when you walk into a room!

I bet if they let kids play HS for 2 years and then eased into no HS, they may still be around. The was their biggest mistake in the girls DA and everyone knew it. 

Hey US soccer, keep hiring all these foreigners. Eventually someone has to work out, right?!?


----------



## Ellejustus

soccer4us said:


> This reminds me of the saying know your audience when you walk into a room!
> 
> I bet if they let kids play HS for 2 years and then eased into no HS, they may still be around. The was their biggest mistake in the girls DA and everyone knew it.
> 
> Hey US soccer, keep hiring all these foreigners. Eventually someone has to work out, right?!?


She talks about getting the best 2% out of the 98%.  Does Spain allow the 100% to all play together?  She should have found the top 10% who were interested in the pros and then squeezed the 2% from that group.  Instead, they squeezed 98% of the parents......


----------



## soccer4us

An


Ellejustus said:


> She talks about getting the best 2% out of the 98%.  Does Spain allow the 100% to all play together?  She should have found the top 10% who were interested in the pros and then squeezed the 2% from that group.  Instead, they squeezed 98% of the parents......


and folks, this is how a business model fails! Parent of 98% we want your 7k a year but sorry, we could care less about your kid. Yep, parents love to hear that!


----------



## MacDre

soccer4us said:


> An
> 
> and folks, this is how a business model fails! Parent of 98% we want your 7k a year but sorry, we could care less about your kid. Yep, parents love to hear that!


Bingo.  Also, another major problem.  In Mexico, so many people had such a positive experience playing youth soccer that they continue to play in adult leagues for their entire life.  Words can’t express how fun it is for kids to be able to play kick around with mom, dad, sister, brother, uncles and neighbors.  They aren’t working hard, they’re having hella fun.
Soccer has to be more fun so we can keep people in the game longer


----------



## TOSDCI

EliteSoccerDad said:


> NWSL Louisville Academy is a brand new club.  THey haven't even had tryouts.  Who knows if they even will have tryouts?
> And they got into ENCL?  SMH.     Unless they draw from KingsHammer and Cinci DA they are going to be weak.
> Unless of course it is fully funded (free) then that changes everything.


Cincinnati is about 90 minutes from Louisville KY.  That is one way!  Long way to go to play for a brand new club with a brand new team.


----------



## timbuck

MacDre said:


> Bingo.  Also, another major problem.  In Mexico, so many people had such a positive experience playing youth soccer that they continue to play in adult leagues for their entire life.  Words can’t express how fun it is for kids to be able to play kick around with mom, dad, sister, brother, uncles and neighbors.  They aren’t working hard, they’re having hella fun.
> Soccer has to be more fun so we can keep people in the game longer


When I started playing in an adult rec league a few years back-  the best part for me was seeing kids on the sidelines.  Sometimes watching their dad (and mom- this was a coed league- pretty chill environment) but almost always messing around with a soccer ball on the sidelines. It was the closest I’ve seen to a true pick-up game.  No coaches organized it. Nobody needed a field permit. Nobody helped the kids pick team. Nobody blowing a whistle for the rules. Boys and girls shooting on goal.  Playing 1v1 until more kids showed up.  3 older kids vs 7 younger kids.  Making up their own rules. We need more of this if we want to ever have a “soccer culture”.


----------



## Ellejustus

timbuck said:


> When I started playing in an adult rec league a few years back-  the best part for me was seeing kids on the sidelines.  Sometimes watching their dad (and mom- this was a coed league- pretty chill environment) but almost always messing around with a soccer ball on the sidelines. It was the closest I’ve seen to a true pick-up game.  No coaches organized it. Nobody needed a field permit. Nobody helped the kids pick team. Nobody blowing a whistle for the rules. Boys and girls shooting on goal.  Playing 1v1 until more kids showed up.  3 older kids vs 7 younger kids.  Making up their own rules. We need more of this if we want to ever have a “soccer culture”.


I got into soccer again because I married a Latina whose papa was a ref and___________________________________________________________________________We played in a coed rec league.  It got chippie because grandpa liked to play ref too when he should have been just playing.  All the Latin cultures fighting it out in El Monte.  It was so much fun.  Kids everywhere playing.


----------



## JuliVeee

El Cap said:


> Think this is how SoCal looks after today's announcement:
> 
> View attachment 6969


Doesn't look good for ECRL or GAL, or teams that are both of those that were DA and didn't make ECNL.  Yikes!


----------



## JuliVeee

soccer4us said:


> Well, here you go...Curious exactly what beach, pats, legends, and WC 1st teams do...
> 
> View attachment 6966


My prediction is that the Pats, Beach and Legends teams that were DA and were "stuck" with moving to ECRL will now try to pivot and try to sell this as "Look, our teams play BOTH ECRL AND GAL!".


----------



## timmyh

JuliVeee said:


> My prediction is that the Pats, Beach and Legends teams that were DA and were "stuck" with moving to ECRL will now try to pivot and try to sell this as "Look, our teams play BOTH ECRL AND GAL!".
> 
> Anyone care to wager?


Of course they will. And of course they should.  It's true. And they should market it in the best possible light. That's what clubs do.  That's what any business does. 

And what parents and players should do is educate themselves and make the best decisions for themselves to find coaches and teammates and competition that will best fit their needs and goals. That's what any consumer does.


----------



## JuliVeee

timmyh said:


> Of course they will. And of course they should.  It's true. And they should market it in the best possible light. That's what clubs do.  That's what any business does.
> 
> And what parents and players should do is educate themselves and make the best decisions for themselves to find coaches and teammates and competition that will best fit their needs and goals. That's what any consumer does.


I don't disagree with you at all.  I just don't think parents know that those leagues will have little/no college recruitment activity and will be sold goods that aren't what they are "marketed" as...


----------



## Giesbock

JuliVeee said:


> I don't disagree with you at all.  I just don't think parents know that those leagues will have little/no college recruitment activity and will be sold goods that aren't what they are "marketed" as...


The former DA coaches who are now involved in both ECRL and GA all have track records of bringing college coaches out. I think they’ll continue to. Guess we’ll see.


----------



## Ellejustus

JuliVeee said:


> My prediction is that the Pats, Beach and Legends teams that were DA and were "stuck" with moving to ECRL will now try to pivot and try to sell this as "Look, our teams play BOTH ECRL AND GAL!".


**Summer 2 for 1 Soccer Special*
*Buy one league, get to play in the other league for FREE!!!


----------



## Messi>CR7

JuliVeee said:


> I don't disagree with you at all.  I just don't think parents know that those leagues will have little/no college recruitment activity and will be sold goods that aren't what they are "marketed" as...


How did Legends, Beach or any non-ECNL players get recruited before there was GDA?


----------



## espola

Messi>CR7 said:


> How did Legends, Beach or any non-ECNL players get recruited before there was GDA?


ODP?


----------



## Avanti

JuliVeee said:


> I don't disagree with you at all.  I just don't think parents know that those leagues will have little/no college recruitment activity and will be sold goods that aren't what they are "marketed" as...


Are you sure? College coaches usually go to watch games featuring good players, not players with a given patch. For example, in the last two games played by my daughter's team over the last weekend of Feb, against La Roca and Seattle Reign, there were well over 20 college coaches (USC, Yale, Duke, Oregon ...) watching those league games in El Camino. Two league games, not even a showcase. Playing against FC Dallas, as U-14, we had the honor of having the head coach and coaching staff of Florida State , at the time recent NCAA DI champs, watching the game for 80 minutes. Do you think that a showcase or regular league games with loaded teams from FC Dallas, Legends, Beach, Del Sol, Sockers ...  will not attract college coaches? Why not?


----------



## timbuck

JuliVeee said:


> My prediction is that the Pats, Beach and Legends teams that were DA and were "stuck" with moving to ECRL will now try to pivot and try to sell this as "Look, our teams play BOTH ECRL AND GAL!".


Is west coast (oc surf) the forgotten sibling in all of this?  They were a DA/dpl club too.  And now have GAL and DPL


----------



## Kicker4Life

Avanti said:


> Are you sure? College coaches usually go to watch games featuring good players, not players with a given patch. For example, in the last two games played by my daughter's team over the last weekend of Feb, against La Roca and Seattle Reign, there were well over 20 college coaches (USC, Yale, Duke, Oregon ...) watching those league games in El Camino. Two league games, not even a showcase. Playing against FC Dallas, as U-14, we had the honor of having the head coach and coaching staff of Florida State , at the time recent NCAA DI champs, watching the game for 80 minutes. Do you think that a showcase or regular league games with loaded teams from FC Dallas, Legends, Beach, Del Sol, Sockers ...  will not attract college coaches? Why not?


To add to that, how many times were there college coaches watching the practices at ElCo?  

Some clubs are doing their best to navigate the waters and provide opportunities for their players to get visibility.  The Coach’s college contacts don’t change if/when the patch on the jersey does.


----------



## Ellejustus

Avanti said:


> Are you sure? College coaches usually go to watch games featuring good players, not players with a given patch. For example, in the last two games played by my daughter's team over the last weekend of Feb, against La Roca and Seattle Reign, there were well over 20 college coaches (USC, Yale, Duke, Oregon ...) watching those league games in El Camino. Two league games, not even a showcase. Playing against FC Dallas, as U-14, we had the honor of having the head coach and coaching staff of Florida State , at the time recent NCAA DI champs, watching the game for 80 minutes. Do you think that a showcase or regular league games with loaded teams from FC Dallas, Legends, Beach, Del Sol, Sockers ...  will not attract college coaches? Why not?


I thought the GDA was for the pros and top 2%?


----------



## youthsportsugh

Ellejustus said:


> I thought the GDA was for the pros and top 2%?


Depends on what Club you were at and what they were telling you -- our club was/is pretty good about the focus being on the college recruitment and preparing the girls for that experience


----------



## RJonesUSC

timbuck said:


> Is west coast (oc surf) the forgotten sibling in all of this?  They were a DA/dpl club too.  And now have GAL and DPL


And ECRL as well.  It's interesting to see which teams get placed in which leagues.


----------



## soccer4us

ALBION SC JOINS THE GIRLS ACADEMY (GA)
					

ALBION SC JOINS THE GIRLS ACADEMY (GA), ALONG WITH THE VAST MAJORITY OF THE FORMER DA PROGRAM, PROVIDING INCREDIBLE AVENUE FOR TOP TALENT TO BE SHOWCASED.     After 2 years of work with US Soccer...




					albionsoccer.org
				




Only merit based league...   Oh, Albion. You never disappoint


----------



## Ellejustus

youthsportsugh said:


> Depends on what Club you were at and what they were telling you -- our club was/is pretty good about the focus being on the college recruitment and preparing the girls for that experience


Yes and no.  If your at the top, top club and your dd is top top 2%, they tell you about the pros and YNT.  If your dd is in the 98%, then it's a college sell and promises of 25% starts.  That's how stupid I was when she was___________________________________________________________________________________.  No harm no foul and all is good today.


----------



## soccerfan123

RJonesUSC said:


> And ECRL as well.  It's interesting to see which teams get placed in which leagues.


The top teams are all going into the Regional league.


----------



## RJonesUSC

soccerfan123 said:


> The top teams are all going into the Regional league.


Yep. That's what I understand as well.


----------



## Goforgoal

soccerfan123 said:


> The top teams are all going into the Regional league.


And you know this definitively, for all 4 clubs at every age group? If so, what's your source? I'm not trying to be argumentative but I have a hard time buying blanket statements when there are so many variables.


----------



## Ellejustus

Goforgoal said:


> And you know this definitively, for all 4 clubs at every age group? If so, what's your source? I'm not trying to be argumentative but I have a hard time buying blanket statements when there are so many variables.


That's my thoughts too.  Anything can change from today til July 31st.  I've been through this rodeo before.  I have people asking me to ask because their afraid to be outed.  I'm already toast and all that.


----------



## pokergod

Ellejustus said:


> Yes and no.  If your at the top, top club and your dd is top top 2%, they tell you about the pros and YNT.  If your dd is in the 98%, then it's a college sell and promises of 25% starts.  That's how stupid I was when she was___________________________________________________________________________________.  No harm no foul and all is good today.


I guess the next question, unfortunately, will be what happens to club soccer if there are no scholarships available for at least a few years after this pandemic?  Can clubs continue to charge these rates if there are no scholarships at the end of the day?


----------



## vegasguy

LB Mom 78 said:


> More likely the ECNL Clubs will not let the top ECNL players be used against teams like Beach, Legends, Pats, etc...The ECNL Clubs will not risk losses or competitive games against those teams. If they never play, then the ECNL can continue the myth of now being the best of the best.



Wow... what are you mad about. Playing in ECRL or your club not being admitted into ECNL.  Not saying anything bad but you seem negative.  What is your perfect scenario and why did it not happen?


----------



## Ellejustus

pokergod said:


> I guess the next question, unfortunately, will be what happens to club soccer if there are no scholarships available for at least a few years after this pandemic?  Can clubs continue to charge these rates if there are no scholarships at the end of the day?


I have no idea.  I want it to all work out for all everyone involved.  I was hoping the Girls Academy League would be for the top 2% and the true pathway to the pros but it's about college, just like ECNL.  Socal will have many teams to choose from.  Does GAL have a price point to reserve a spot?Tournaments will be fun with GAL and ECNL teams battling it out for fun.


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> Bingo.  Also, another major problem.  In Mexico, so many people had such a positive experience playing youth soccer that they continue to play in adult leagues for their entire life.  Words can’t express how fun it is for kids to be able to play kick around with mom, dad, sister, brother, uncles and neighbors.  They aren’t working hard, they’re having hella fun.
> Soccer has to be more fun so we can keep people in the game longer


And we don't here too.  Basketball, baseball and hockey all have adult leagues here.  Come on lookout and play in the 50 and over leagues.


----------



## eric

we have a meeting in a few days. Will found out which league to play. My DD's team was going to play ECRL, looks like it is going to change. I would think club wanted to do well in ECRL to be better positioned for next years ECNL, but never know.


----------



## MacDre

vegasguy said:


> And we don't here too.  Basketball, baseball and hockey all have adult leagues here.  Come on lookout and play in the 50 and over leagues.


Not soccer.  And if so, definitely not to the same extent.


----------



## Ellejustus

ALBION SC JOINS THE GIRLS ACADEMY (GA), ALONG WITH THE* VAST MAJORITY OF THE FORMER DA PROGRAM*, PROVIDING INCREDIBLE AVENUE FOR TOP TALENT TO BE SHOWCASED.

 What is the full meaning of vast?
huge, immense, *vast*, Brobdingnagian(adj) unusually great in size or amount or degree or especially extent or scope.

 Q. Showcased for what?  I'm assuming since it's coming from the former GDA it will be showcasing for the YNT and pros?  GDA philosophy was 100% dead set against HS Soccer and college soccer.


----------



## VegasParent

Ellejustus said:


> ALBION SC JOINS THE GIRLS ACADEMY (GA), ALONG WITH THE* VAST MAJORITY OF THE FORMER DA PROGRAM*, PROVIDING INCREDIBLE AVENUE FOR TOP TALENT TO BE SHOWCASED.
> 
> What is the full meaning of vast?
> huge, immense, *vast*, Brobdingnagian(adj) unusually great in size or amount or degree or especially extent or scope.
> 
> Q. Showcased for what?  I'm assuming since it's coming from the former GDA it will be showcasing for the YNT and pros?  *GDA philosophy was 100% dead set against HS Soccer and college soccer.*


In none of the meetings or conversations with coaches did I ever hear anyone say GDA was against college soccer. Why have showcases for college coaches if they were against it? There are plenty on things you can bash GDA for without making stuff up.


----------



## Ellejustus

VegasParent said:


> In none of the meetings or conversations with coaches did I ever hear anyone say GDA was against college soccer. Why have showcases for college coaches if they were against it? There are plenty on things you can bash GDA for without making stuff up.


Bro, read what the GDA program was designed for.  Please, dont accuse me of making stuff up.  You can't be serious?

*MIRELLE VAN RIJBROEK*: "*High School is not really a discussion for us if you understand the concept of talent development* from an international perspective. Soccer is a global sport. In order to stay internationally relevant as a nation we have to do a better job than the rest of the world. 

*SA: Do you imagine a future in which the girls' pathway to the full national team doesn't include college soccer?

MIRELLE VAN RIJBROEK*: * 

"If you have the dream and ambition to become a professional player and want to become a national team player, the college program and the way it is organized now will not be enough anymore."*

I'm driving home a POINT.  Their leaders told me HS Soccer was stupid and a complete waste of time.  Plus, they said the college game is not good and we need to get the 2% away from both.  However, they sold everyone else college.  Weird?


----------



## soccer4us

pokergod said:


> I guess the next question, unfortunately, will be what happens to club soccer if there are no scholarships available for at least a few years after this pandemic?  Can clubs continue to charge these rates if there are no scholarships at the end of the day?


There will be scholarships. It's possible some schools won't have as many but money won't disappear. Many universities a very rich with large endowments. At least the next year, travel costs should be down so that will save parents money.


----------



## pokergod

soccer4us said:


> There will be scholarships. It's possible some schools won't have as many but money won't disappear. Many universities a very rich with large endowments. At least the next year, travel costs should be down so that will save parents money.


You are confusing endowments with athletic budgets.  To get money from the endowments to make up shortfalls in athletic budgets will not be easy.    I hope I'm wrong, but if anyone is banking on a scholarship the next few years I think they are in for a world of hurt.  The NCAA just denied a request from schools to drop the requirement for 16 scholarship sports to be considered division 1.  The trickle down effect from college to club has to be dramatic.  For instance if Michigan and Alabama can't have 100,000 people at 7 home football games next fall the athletic budgets will take a huge hit.  I think a new economic reality is about to hit these clubs.


----------



## VegasParent

Ellejustus said:


> Bro, read what the GDA program was designed for.  Please, dont accuse me of making stuff up.  You can't be serious?
> 
> *MIRELLE VAN RIJBROEK*: "*High School is not really a discussion for us if you understand the concept of talent development* from an international perspective. Soccer is a global sport. In order to stay internationally relevant as a nation we have to do a better job than the rest of the world.
> 
> *SA: Do you imagine a future in which the girls' pathway to the full national team doesn't include college soccer?
> 
> MIRELLE VAN RIJBROEK*: *
> 
> "If you have the dream and ambition to become a professional player and want to become a national team player, the college program and the way it is organized now will not be enough anymore."*
> 
> I'm driving home a POINT.  Their leaders told me HS Soccer was stupid and a complete waste of time.  Plus, they said the college game is not good and we need to get the 2% away from both.  However, they sold everyone else college.  Weird?


Our first meeting regarding DA had this image that I took a picture of. Clearly shows college as a path to pro soccer. You have stated multiple times how you were given bad info. I'll agree that the interview you are quoting is crazy but it is not what I have experienced. My kids coaches are all about getting kids into college.


----------



## soccer4us

pokergod said:


> You are confusing endowments with athletic budgets.  To get money from the endowments to make up shortfalls in athletic budgets will not be easy.    I hope I'm wrong, but if anyone is banking on a scholarship the next few years I think they are in for a world of hurt.  The NCAA just denied a request from schools to drop the requirement for 16 scholarship sports to be considered division 1.  The trickle down effect from college to club has to be dramatic.  For instance if Michigan and Alabama can't have 100,000 people at 7 home football games next fall the athletic budgets will take a huge hit.  I think a new economic reality is about to hit these clubs.


Yeah, I believe that. If they need to reach in it for some revenue sports, they may. Not sports they don't bring much money to schools. 

I think college football will take place in the spring. Many schools can't afford not to bring in college football money. It will cripple so many athletic budgets.  They will try for the fall of course but it will happen in the spring worst case.


----------



## soccer4us

VegasParent said:


> Our first meeting regarding DA had this image that I took a picture of. Clearly shows college as a path to pro soccer. You have stated multiple times how you were given bad info. I'll agree that the interview you are quoting is crazy but it is not what I have experienced. My kids coaches are all about getting kids into college.View attachment 6978


Of course the clubs will be but I think the point is US soccer could care less where your kid goes to college. All about is she good enough to help our national team.  It's totally fine to have that as a priority but don't tell people publicly that's our only concern. Idiotic and part of the reason it failed so quickly


----------



## timbuck

pokergod said:


> You are confusing endowments with athletic budgets.  To get money from the endowments to make up shortfalls in athletic budgets will not be easy.    I hope I'm wrong, but if anyone is banking on a scholarship the next few years I think they are in for a world of hurt.  The NCAA just denied a request from schools to drop the requirement for 16 scholarship sports to be considered division 1.  The trickle down effect from college to club has to be dramatic.  For instance if Michigan and Alabama can't have 100,000 people at 7 home football games next fall the athletic budgets will take a huge hit.  I think a new economic reality is about to hit these clubs.


In think the NCAA said they wouldn’t grant the  requirement for 16 sports to be reduced across all schools. But I think they said they would review it on a case by case basis.


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> Not soccer.  And if so, definitely not to the same extent.


And they dont have huge adult basketball leagues in Mexico.  At least not like here right. 

Adult leagues indoor, small side and 11v11 are a thing here.  We also hold the Kings Cup every year.  Come play.  We will be kind as much as old guys can be.  You would be surprised.


----------



## Ellejustus

VegasParent said:


> Our first meeting regarding DA had this image that I took a picture of. Clearly shows college as a path to pro soccer. You have stated multiple times how you were given bad info. I'll agree that the interview you are quoting is crazy but it is not what I have experienced. My kids coaches are all about getting kids into college.View attachment 6978


OK, sorry.  I never was presented with a chart like that.  I'm so sorry everyone.  I see how arrogant I must sound.  Macdre is checking out pro too and let's encourage his dd with that dream.  Man, all my dd wanted to do was go pro and try and help her country win.


----------



## soccer4us

Although this is more related to Men's college soccer, a interesting read regarding the next year of college soccer

*Sasho Cirovski on the looming uncertainties for Division I men's soccer, the options going forward and the football factor*

by Mike Woitalla @MikeWoitalla, 8 hours ago
University of Maryland coach *Sasho Cirovski*  led the Division I men's college's reform movement for a fall-spring season that has been put on hold because of coronavirus interruption. The pandemic has shifted the focus of men's D1 coaches to securing a future for their programs amid the financial uncertainties inflicted by the closing of campuses and preparing various return-to-play scenarios. We spoke with Cirovski after the NCAA Division I Council rejected a request from conferences for a waiver on the minimum number of sports a school must sponsor.





*SOCCER AMERICA: Your reaction to the NCAA's rejection on Friday of the 27 Division I conferences' request for a blanket waiver on Division I requirements on the minimum number of sports a school must sponsor?
SASHO CIROVSKI*: My initial reaction was one of happiness and relief as the blank check for dropping programs was denied, however my optimism is tempered by the sobering reality that some men’s team sports are still in real danger, including men’s soccer. Many schools that offer above the minimum required sports programs will be looking to cut costs and I fear the longer it takes for higher education to normalize, the greater the risk for elimination of sports. Also, it looks like the NCAA is open to evaluating individual school requests for a waiver as well.
*SA: Do you think men's college coaches around the country are feeling much better about their programs' future thanks to that decision?
SASHO CIROVSKI*: Fortunately, for many of our coaches, the speed at which this proposal to waive minimum sports requirements came about and the equally fast “save the sports campaign” really mitigated the panic from settling in. Thankfully, cooler heads prevailed and at least for the forseeable future, our coaches are very thankful. *Rob Kehoe*, our United Soccer Coaches Program Director, explained the consequences of this decision on a Thursday conference call to all of our D1 reps and within about 28 hours, we all breathed easier knowing the decision was favorable. Every college soccer coach right now is going through their budgets and looking at ways to save money because every athletic department will be doing cost containment exercises.
*SA: Is there other legislation that the Division I Council will soon be considering that will threaten men's college soccer?
SASHO CIROVSKI*: I am not aware of any such legislation at the moment, but the Division I Council meets again in May and they will continue discussions to try to help schools and conferences deal with the current challenges, so we’ll learn more in the coming weeks.
*SA: There's been speculation that a postponement of the 2020 football could hurt men's college soccer and the so-called non-revenue sports. Why is that?
SASHO CIROVSKI*: For schools like mine that rely on college football as one of the major sources of revenue, an academic year that does not include college football would be catastrophic. I believe there will be college football during the 2020-2021 year, however, it’s impossible to predict when their games may begin.
It appears that college football is looking at a variety of scenarios/contingencies right now from a reduced fall season to a full spring season as well as some version of a split season. While a sub-optimal football season will have varied dramatic negative effects on campuses that sponsor men’s soccer, the bigger question for all of college athletics is “will there be students on campus this fall?” The majority of athletic departments get some type of funding from the university --  no students will equal no funding -- which will lead to drastic cuts in athletic opportunities. We’re all praying that students will be back on campus at some point this fall. 
*SA: What options are there for men's college soccer should the pandemic require a postponement of the 2020 fall college soccer?
SASHO CIROVSKI*: Every conference right know is going through an exercise of how we can operate in the fall in a budget conscious way if we start on time or if we have a delayed start. We have not discussed this at length nationally but will be very soon. Apart from a regular timely start to a fall season, there are really only three options.
First, a delayed/reduced fall season. Second, a full/reduced spring season. Third, is what we’re calling a flex season, which is a reduced version of the 21st Century Model we have been advocating for the past seven years.
As the uncertainty of this crisis unfolds, we must be prepared to provide a unified, proactive and thoughtful solution to the key decision-makers regarding what’s best for our student-athletes and for our game. I know it sounds a bit crazy, but the third option makes the most sense if we cannot fit a season of integrity into the fall. In other words, I don’t want the season to be so short that it compromises the NCAA Championship experience. If we are forced to move to the spring, then it makes sense to get as many games that count in the fall to finish the season in the spring. It could be a great trial run of our 21st Century Model.
*SA: How are your players doing during this pandemic interruption? How are you connecting with them?
SASHO CIROVSKI*: Our players are coping. They understand what is going on. They are focusing on doing all they can to stay healthy physically and emotionally. Thankfully, I have _not_ had to remind them that social distancing doesn’t apply to the ball. We have regular Zoom team gatherings and individual meetings to stay in touch. We’ve also had some alums pop in on Zoom calls to talk about their time at Maryland and beyond. They are very anxious to get back together even if it’s in small groups. It’s very evident how much they miss each other.
*SA: Are your players on campus or have they gone home? Did the international students on your team go home?
SASHO CIROVSKI*: The majority of our players have gone home. We have a few guys that are still recovering from surgeries and are getting treatment at an off-campus physical therapy clinic. Six of our eight international players have gone home.
*SA: Can you predict how the pandemic will affect international students on U.S. college teams and the incoming freshmen who had planned to arrive in the fall?
SASHO CIROVSKI*: The currently enrolled internationals should be fine since they have a student visa but the incoming crop of internationals may have some issues depending on their country of origin and whatever travel bans are in place by July/August. We are confident that all of our international returnees and recruits will be here when the time comes for us to start training.
*SA: In general, how has the pandemic affected the incoming freshmen who have been recruited?
SASHO CIROVSKI*: We have been in touch with all of our recruits and like everyone else, they are very anxious living through this uncertainty brought on by the pandemic. However, I’ve been impressed by their ability to process and to be calm amid the craziness.
*SA: Do you have any advice for high school juniors and seniors who may be anxious about their college soccer hopes?
SASHO CIROVSKI*: My simple advice is simply to focus on what you can control. Stay safe, connect as much as you can with your future teammates and coaches and find ways to be productive. It’s a great time to work on your individual comfort and mastery of the ball. College soccer will be back soon and we are all working very hard to make it better for you and better for our country.
*SA: Can you speculate on the best (and worst case if you're inclined) scenarios on how the recovery from the pandemic interruption can unfold?
SASHO CIROVSKI*: The best-case scenario is that things normalize in the fall but due to concerns for student-athlete well-being combined with a thoughtful cost containment strategy the NCAA implements a flexible two-semester solution for our season. The worst case  ... well, let's not go there yet! I’m an eternal optimist so let's hope for the best and prepare to meet the challenge!
*SA: Anything else you'd like to address?
SASHO CIROVSKI*: I would love nothing more than to have U.S. Soccer officially recognize the importance of college soccer and make us a part of their pyramid. I’m hoping that the new leadership understands the pivotal role that college soccer plays in the fabric of the American soccer landscape and embraces working together in creating a new path forward in our new normal.


----------



## MacDre

vegasguy said:


> And they dont have huge adult basketball leagues in Mexico.  At least not like here right.
> 
> Adult leagues indoor, small side and 11v11 are a thing here.  We also hold the Kings Cup every year.  Come play.  We will be kind as much as old guys can be.  You would be surprised.


Actually they do.  When I arrived in TJ, Dennis Rodman was playing for the Zonkey’s.









						Zonkeys de Tijuana basketball, News, Roster, Rumors, Stats, Awards, Transactions, Details-latinbasket
					

Zonkeys de Tijuana basketball, scores, news, schedule, roster, players, stats, rumors, details and more on latinbasket.com




					basketball.latinbasket.com


----------



## MacDre

vegasguy said:


> And they dont have huge adult basketball leagues in Mexico.  At least not like here right.
> 
> Adult leagues indoor, small side and 11v11 are a thing here.  We also hold the Kings Cup every year.  Come play.  We will be kind as much as old guys can be.  You would be surprised.


If we have an ethnocentric mentality then we can’t improve.  We don’t have a soccer culture  here.  It’s been said that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing and expecting a different result.


----------



## Ellejustus

VegasParent said:


> Our first meeting regarding DA had this image that I took a picture of. Clearly shows college as a path to pro soccer. You have stated multiple times how you were given bad info. I'll agree that the interview you are quoting is crazy but it is not what I have experienced. My kids coaches are all about getting kids into college.View attachment 6978


Notice no ECNL or "other" leagues on that chart?  Only DA for zone 1 and 2.  Ages 6-18.  The clear pathway was GDA pathway.


----------



## pokergod

timbuck said:


> In think the NCAA said they wouldn’t grant the  requirement for 16 sports to be reduced across all schools. But I think they said they would review it on a case by case basis.


you are correct.  however, the ncaa bball tournie was not insured.  so the budgets are already dinged.  add in no crowds at football, $20 x 35,000 fans on average.  the shoe companies will trigger force majure in the contracts if there is no football......  very sad and scary. for those playing club soccer for scholarships will they stay?  better to use that $$$ to learn coding.  for those of us doing it for our kids for life experience, what will be left.








						NCAA Denies Request to Drop Division I Sport Minimum
					

The NCAA Division I Council denied a request to temporarily waive the minimum number of sports required to be a Division I member and delayed a decision on allowing all college athletes to be immediately eligible one time after transferring.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Giesbock

I


Ellejustus said:


> Bro, read what the GDA program was designed for.  Please, dont accuse me of making stuff up.  You can't be serious?
> 
> *MIRELLE VAN RIJBROEK*: "*High School is not really a discussion for us if you understand the concept of talent development* from an international perspective. Soccer is a global sport. In order to stay internationally relevant as a nation we have to do a better job than the rest of the world.
> 
> *SA: Do you imagine a future in which the girls' pathway to the full national team doesn't include college soccer?
> 
> MIRELLE VAN RIJBROEK*: *
> 
> "If you have the dream and ambition to become a professional player and want to become a national team player, the college program and the way it is organized now will not be enough anymore."*
> 
> I'm driving home a POINT.  Their leaders told me HS Soccer was stupid and a complete waste of time.  Plus, they said the college game is not good and we need to get the 2% away from both.  However, they sold everyone else college.  Weird?


Is Ms Rijbroeck still involved with the new GA?  If she’s not, it’s not fair to use her as a spokesperson for the GA’s position on HS, College, YNT, etc.  

If she is still involved, she seems to be expressing her singular, well informed opinion and not stating the position of the new GA, cause what I’m hearing is that College ID and recruiting continues to be a key objective for the GA clubs just like before.

I’m not sure I’ve ever heard anyone say the new GA is for top 2% and that pro or national team is the only focus. On the contrary, they still talk about athletic / life balance and finding a college program that wants you as a player and a school that’s a fit outside of soccer.
I do have to agree with Ms. Rijbroeck that if you watch any high-caliber international academy girls soccer, even the top US college soccer programs (never mind HS soccer!) play a pretty ham fisted style by comparison.  Not all but many.


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> Actually they do.  When I arrived in TJ, Dennis Rodman was playing for the Zonkey’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zonkeys de Tijuana basketball, News, Roster, Rumors, Stats, Awards, Transactions, Details-latinbasket
> 
> 
> Zonkeys de Tijuana basketball, scores, news, schedule, roster, players, stats, rumors, details and more on latinbasket.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basketball.latinbasket.com


I bet Las Vegas still has better leagues. By our arguement was there are not adult leagues like Mexico for soccer.  True but Mens basketball leagues in US are better no one wins.   Plenty of pros playing here too.


----------



## Ellejustus

Giesbock said:


> I
> 
> Is Ms Rijbroeck still involved with the new GA?  If she’s not, it’s not fair to use her as a spokesperson for the GA’s position on HS, College, YNT, etc.
> 
> If she is still involved, she seems to be expressing her singular, well informed opinion and not stating the position of the new GA, cause what I’m hearing is that College ID and recruiting continues to be a key objective for the GA clubs just like before.
> 
> I’m not sure I’ve ever heard anyone say the new GA is for top 2% and that pro or national team is the only focus. On the contrary, they still talk about athletic / life balance and finding a college program that wants you as a player and a school that’s a fit outside of soccer.
> I do have to agree with Ms. Rijbroeck that if you watch any high-caliber international academy girls soccer, even the top US college soccer programs (never mind HS soccer!) play a pretty ham fisted style by comparison.  Not all but many.


I just think the last two and half years sucked and I blame it all on the former GDA.


----------



## pokergod

soccer4us said:


> Yeah, I believe that. If they need to reach in it for some revenue sports, they may. Not sports they don't bring much money to schools.
> 
> I think college football will take place in the spring. Many schools can't afford not to bring in college football money. It will cripple so many athletic budgets.  They will try for the fall of course but it will happen in the spring worst case.


I agree.  I imagine football gets pushed to early 2021.  I don't think any school wants to be associated with an outbreak in their locker room.  I disagree regarding endowments.  Those endowments are normally precluded from giving money to athletics.  Schools are going to need to have a Phil Knight around to avoid bankruptcy or to keep programs.  UCLA is a power five conference with a major shoe deal and they had a 20 million deficit before the pandemic.


----------



## EOTL

MacDre said:


> If we have an ethnocentric mentality then we can’t improve.  We don’t have a soccer culture  here.  It’s been said that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing and expecting a different result.


Yes, repeatedly trying to create a soccer culture here on the men’s side definitely constitutes the definition of insanity. Might also be a bit ethnocentric to keep trying to force someone else’s  sport culture onto a country that does not it.


----------



## Giesbock

Ellejustus said:


> I just think the last two and half years sucked and I blame it all on the former GDA.


Fair enough...  in these times I can only look forward to something positive. For my kid, that’s the new GA.  

Is June 15 still a date when college coaches can reach out to 2022 graduates?  Or has that date be


----------



## Ellejustus

Giesbock said:


> Fair enough...  in these times I can only look forward to something positive. For my kid, that’s the new GA.
> 
> Is June 15 still a date when college coaches can reach out to 2022 graduates?  Or has that date be


Can you now share the name of the new GA team?  I forget.  June 15th is still on from what I hear.  You looking to make a deal then or wait?


----------



## Giesbock

We’re Southern California. ...June 15 is just a date... we’re gonna bide our time.  But naturally interested who (if anyone) calls!


----------



## MacDre

vegasguy said:


> I bet Las Vegas still has better leagues. By our arguement was there are not adult leagues like Mexico for soccer.  True but Mens basketball leagues in US are better no one wins.   Plenty of pros playing here too.


Yeah, but even the commissioner of the MLS thinks soccer in Mexico is better.


----------



## Ellejustus

Giesbock said:


> We’re Southern California. ...June 15 is just a date... we’re gonna bide our time.  But naturally interested who (if anyone) calls!


Good luck with that and I hope the dream school calls.  My student has decided not to reach out or send a video at this ((soon though)).  Way too early for her. She wants to go visit the school and walk around.  Meet the coaching staff and hopefully check out a game or two during Jr year and then make a decision at school during Sr signing day.  Plus, she might just go pro instead and skip college.......lol!!!!


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> Yeah, but even the commissioner of the MLS thinks soccer in Mexico is better.


Not the arguement. 

But ok.  Funny that Liga MX is going to bon pro rel and discussing build a league with MLS.  
Also the Mex National Team is really starting to like playing in MLS.


----------



## MacDre

EOTL said:


> Yes, repeatedly trying to create a soccer culture here on the men’s side definitely constitutes the definition of insanity. Might also be a bit ethnocentric to keep trying to force someone else’s  sport culture onto a country that does not it.


So your speaking for the entire country?  I am not forcing anything, I’m sharing my experience.  Several people have PM’d me encouraging me to continue sharing my unique experience.  Have the people called upon you to be here EOTL?  Game recognizes Game EOTL.  Only a lame can’t recognize game when in it’s in their face.


----------



## JuliVeee

eric said:


> we have a meeting in a few days. Will found out which league to play. My DD's team was going to play ECRL, looks like it is going to change. I would think club wanted to do well in ECRL to be better positioned for next years ECNL, but never know.


If you don't mind me asking, which club is your dd with?


----------



## MacDre

vegasguy said:


> Not the arguement.
> 
> But ok.  Funny that Liga MX is going to bon pro rel and discussing build a league with MLS.
> Also the Mex National Team is really starting to like playing in MLS.


The US has the money and Mexico has the soccer.  Both united is better for all.  The USA is a great country-hell I’m a Marine Corps vet. However, I can admit that Mexico has a better soccer culture than us and if the MLS recognizes it maybe you should too.


----------



## EOTL

MacDre said:


> So your speaking for the entire country?  I am not forcing anything, I’m sharing my experience.  Several people have PM’d me encouraging me to continue sharing my unique experience.  Have the people called upon you to be here EOTL?  Game recognizes Game EOTL.  Only a lame can’t recognize game when in it’s in their face.


Just most of it. Were you speaking about the whole country when you said “we” have an ethnocentric perspective and “we” don’t have a soccer culture here?  As soon as you switch all your vernacular from “we this” and “we that” to the more realistic “I feel like”, I’ll stop stereotyping too. 

Congratulations on your PM followers. It must be fulfilling to know you have such a groundswell of support for your mission to change “our” soccer culture.


----------



## MacDre

EOTL said:


> Just most of it. Were you speaking about the whole country when you said “we” have an ethnocentric perspective and “we” don’t have a soccer culture here?  As soon as you switch all your vernacular from “we this” and “we that” to the more realistic “I feel like”, I’ll stop stereotyping too.
> 
> Congratulations on your PM followers. It must be fulfilling to know you have such a groundswell of support for your mission to change “our” soccer culture.


Seriously?  I could care less.  Keep doing what you’re doing.  I sincerely hope it works out.


----------



## Ellejustus

I feel a rush of words unlike any other time. I woke up with a pen in my hand and I was tripping out.  It was so odd to say the least.  I'm just giving everybody a heads up. Watch out what you say to me today. I've been trying to stay classy, I promise. If you have told me to "STFU" or "please go away" I would just keep that comment to yourself today or you will 100% trigger me


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> The US has the money and Mexico has the soccer.  Both united is better for all.  The USA is a great country-hell I’m a Marine Corps vet. However, I can admit that Mexico has a better soccer culture than us and if the MLS recognizes it maybe you should too.


First.  I never said Mexico did not have a better soccer culture. They do by far.  Just as we have a better basketball and baseball culture than they do.  I recognize it.  My point being they want their league now more like the MLS and removing pro : rel is their first step to building the bridge.  They see Canada being successful in our league and want in on it.  Our TV rights have greater dollar signs.  Mexico as a soccer league is very closed meaning for Mexicans only for the most part.  Owners band together to keep players out from other countries unless there is Mexican decent.  You see players from time to time go there but not like here.


----------



## El Clasico

soccer4us said:


> This reminds me of the saying know your audience when you walk into a room!
> 
> I bet if they let kids play HS for 2 years and then eased into no HS, they may still be around. The was their biggest mistake in the girls DA and everyone knew it.
> 
> Hey US soccer, keep hiring all these foreigners. Eventually someone has to work out, right?!?


I find it incredible that people still don't understand how things work. DA didn't fail because they didn't let the girls play H.S. Soccer. They failed, to a large degree, because they have done a piss poor job of developing their money maker which is the USMNT. I know all of you on the "pay the women more" bandwagon hate to hear it but now you can see it unfolding in front of your eyes and you still refuse to accept it. The women recently won the world cup and did that fill up the coffers of US Soccer? No, and it likely never will. The Corona virus was just the straw (yes, a big straw) that broke the camels back but the fall was inevitable anyway. They didn't fail because of no H.S. Soccer. That doesn't even make sense. Hopefully, going forward, they separate the men from the women so that, yes, the women can see what they bring in and get paid what they deserve based on that and if the men stink of the field, then they take a hit. I think if they were separate already, the women side would be fine but they wouldn't be getting paid what they think they should be getting paid and on the men's side, being broke would finally force US Soccer to make drastic changes to their identification and selection process. Get rid of politics and select the best man or woman to wear the patch.


----------



## El Clasico

soccer4us said:


> There will be scholarships. It's possible some schools won't have as many but money won't disappear. Many universities a very rich with large endowments. At least the next year, travel costs should be down so that will save parents money.


You are confused. Endowment money and athletic money are generally not interchangeable.


----------



## SoccerGuru

I just saw Beach's statement on joining GAL, they said "we are happy to be able to solve the showcase piece". According to many on here, Beach 1st team will play ECRL and second team GAL. Does that mean the beach first team will play in GAL showcase events?


----------



## espola

El Clasico said:


> You are confused. Endowment money and athletic money are generally not interchangeable.


Endowment money can allow a college to disclaim athletic scholarships completely, such as every Ivy League member, all of whom have full D1 intercollegiate athletics programs.  Astute coaches at other schools with not-quite-so-large endowments encourage their athletic scholarship recipients to apply for financial aid since any such awards can substitute or augment and thus stretch the limited scholarship budget without adverse impact on the student athletes.


----------



## Ellejustus

I hear some schools might fully fund the top 20 players on a roster.  All identified too  These players will be called, "Roster Players." The private funding will come from the other 15 "Practice Players" parents.  Buy a spot for your dd and she can be on the team, go to the school and have fun and maybe beat a "Roster Player."  The practice players parents sponsor ((fund, all in the open)) a roster player with room & board, travel, food and a little bit of spending money each month and the college gives the student/athlete a free education.  Everyone wins and it's out in the open.  Roster player and practice player.  I love the idea.  Thoughts?


----------



## watfly

watfly said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if they leveraged DPL into the new "Socal DA". All those clubs aren't getting into ECNL.


I blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile. GA is new DPL.








						U.S. Soccer Development Academy: Girls league launches counter
					

Amid the closure of the U.S. Soccer Development Academy, a Girls Academy League has launched in counter to the MLS proposal. Since mid-April, the U.S. Socc...




					mlsmultiplex.com
				








__





						The DPL | #NothingGiven #EverythingEarned
					






					www.dpleague.org


----------



## dad4

SoccerGuru said:


> I just saw Beach's statement on joining GAL, they said "we are happy to be able to solve the showcase piece". According to many on here, Beach 1st team will play ECRL and second team GAL. Does that mean the beach first team will play in GAL showcase events?


Has anyone actually said which is first team?  Or even clarified whether they are two teams or one?

I though everyone was keeping it a bit vague.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol

watfly said:


> I blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile. GA is new DPL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Soccer Development Academy: Girls league launches counter
> 
> 
> Amid the closure of the U.S. Soccer Development Academy, a Girls Academy League has launched in counter to the MLS proposal. Since mid-April, the U.S. Socc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlsmultiplex.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DPL | #NothingGiven #EverythingEarned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dpleague.org


The blind squirrel apparently missed the press release on April 18, 2020 press release which is still on the DPL home page:

The DPL format that has served so many of our members well will be restructured and enhanced. With our players at the forefront of our thinking, we will implement a new tier called the “Girls Academy League”, consisting primarily of former Girls DA Clubs.

DPL now has two tiers: (1)  Former DA = GA (2) DPL


----------



## Ellejustus

watfly said:


> I blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile. GA is new DPL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Soccer Development Academy: Girls league launches counter
> 
> 
> Amid the closure of the U.S. Soccer Development Academy, a Girls Academy League has launched in counter to the MLS proposal. Since mid-April, the U.S. Socc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlsmultiplex.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DPL | #NothingGiven #EverythingEarned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dpleague.org


*"It was created through the collaboration between the Southwest Division DA clubs."  *

I knew it!!!  Why was DPL created? 
ECNL is a business and some people tried to hurt their brand in Socal.  That is clear to me.  I think Surf was caught in the middle and I'm sure they didn;t create the DPL to keep folks from going to ECNL.  That makes ECNL tier 3 at some clubs and that can;t fly and that is not "Elite Soccer."  They can;t market "Elite" if the clubs are not bringing their top teams.

*Elite athlete*. A person who is currently or has previously competed as a varsity player (individual or team), a professional player or a national or international level player.


----------



## soccer4us

L


Ellejustus said:


> "It was created through the collaboration between the Southwest Division DA clubs."  I knew it!!!  Why was DPL created?
> ECNL is a business and some people tried to hurt their brand in Socal.  That is clear to me.  I think Surf was caught in the middle and I'm sure they didn;t create the DPL to keep folks from going to ECNL.  That makes ECNL tier 3 at some clubs and that can;t fly and that is not "Elite Soccer."  They can;t market "Elite" if the clubs are not bringing their top teams.
> 
> *Elite athlete*. A person who is currently or has previously competed as a varsity player (individual or team), a professional player or a national or international level player.


Let's be honest here. All these other leagues are created by DOC's so kids don't leave their clubs to the top league(ECNL as of today) clubs which will affect there big salaries. Sure some of them care about the kids but many of them think paycheck and power first. DPL was created so 2nd team kids stay in the club and not go to average ECNL first teams instead. I do think there should be at least 2 big national leagues out there so no problem with GAL forming to create a place for many good players and clubs to play.


----------



## Ellejustus

soccer4us said:


> L
> 
> Let's be honest here. All these other leagues are created by DOC's so kids don't leave their clubs to the top league(ECNL as of today) clubs which will affect there big salaries. Sure some of them care about the kids but many of them think paycheck and power first. DPL was created so 2nd team kids stay in the club and not go to average ECNL first teams instead. I do think there should be at least 2 big national leagues out there so no problem with GAL forming to create a place for many good players and clubs to play.


I agree.  Have two competing leagues and let the consumer decide.  National Championship between ECNL champ and The GA Champ.  That would be 100% awesome and ok with this dad.  The top teams from those clubs need to have their top teams in the GA league and then have 2nd team at ECLR to make a big game nest summer for the U17 age.


----------



## dad4

I don’t think the DOCs at GA are morally much different from the DOCs at ECNL.  

But, at the moment, ECNL DOCs are the ones creating the split, so ECNL DOCs are are ones I hate.  

There is not room for two national girls leagues outside of socal.  You guys can support it.  For the rest of the us, the split means worse games and thousands of dollars on unnecessary plane flights.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> I don’t think the DOCs at GA are morally much different from the DOCs at ECNL.
> 
> But, at the moment, ECNL DOCs are the ones creating the split, so ECNL DOCs are are ones I hate.
> 
> There is not room for two national girls leagues outside of socal.  You guys can support it.  For the rest of the us, the split means worse games and thousands of dollars on unnecessary plane flights.


Well, the GDA is no more and the more I learn Dad of 4, the more I'm mad at the past leadership of the company that folded their tent sale on us with some families and clubs stuck under the tent.  ECNL is the league to be in imo for college play and top, top competition.  Socal will be find and so will Nocal having to leagues to prove which one is a more superior product.  The following season is when the dust will settle and all eyes will be open to the truth.  Let the consumer decide is my motto.  Let's have two top leagues and then a grunge match nest summer at Stub Hub.


----------



## SoccerGuru

dad4 said:


> Has anyone actually said which is first team?  Or even clarified whether they are two teams or one?
> 
> I though everyone was keeping it a bit vague.


There have been a few beach parents on here saying that top team is ECRL.


----------



## LASoccerMom

Has anyone posted what the Galaxy DA teams are doing?


----------



## futboldad1

LASoccerMom said:


> Has anyone posted what the Galaxy DA teams are doing?


they are splitting off between Slammers FC ECNL, Breakers FC ECNL and Beach FC..... from what I am hearing from way out in the valley.........


----------



## JuliVeee

SoccerGuru said:


> There have been a few beach parents on here saying that top team is ECRL.


This is the same as i've heard - Beach, Pats and Legends top teams will play ECRL.  At least as of last week....


----------



## timbuck

Who would have thought that US Soccer stepping out of the way was going to make things a bigger mess?
We had 2 competing  leagues - DA and ECNL that were the top.  Then you had DPL and ECNL RL as supposed "Feeder" teams or for players that couldn't dedicate to these programs.
Now we have:

ECNL - Top league?
ECNL Regional League - Which will have some former DA teams in it that think they belong in the top league.
GAL - Which thinks it is still a top league. And you have clubs that will have teams in ECNL RL and GAL.  Which is their top team?  Do they want to try and win in ECNL RL to get promoted to Big ECNL. Or do they want to pump up the competitive aspect of GAL and tout GAL as on par with ECNL.
DPL - DPL will have clubs from RL And GAL?  Is this correct?  
SCDSL - This league was started and is run by the guys that are all clamoring for spots in the above leagues.  Looking at the list of people on their "Technical Committee"- http://scdslsoccer.com/overview/technical-committee -  I think this needs a bit of an update since club names and where these guys are coaching at has changed in the last few months.  SCDSL should fold up shop and give everything back to Coast.  But I'm sure if SCDSL closed up, then you'd have a bunch of clubs thinking they could start their own league and then screw things up even more.


----------



## Ellejustus

timbuck said:


> Who would have thought that US Soccer stepping out of the way was going to make things a bigger mess?
> We had 2 competing  leagues - DA and ECNL that were the top.  Then you had DPL and ECNL RL as supposed "Feeder" teams or for players that couldn't dedicate to these programs.
> Now we have:
> 
> ECNL - Top league?
> ECNL Regional League - Which will have some former DA teams in it that think they belong in the top league.
> GAL - Which thinks it is still a top league. And you have clubs that will have teams in ECNL RL and GAL.  Which is their top team?  Do they want to try and win in ECNL RL to get promoted to Big ECNL. Or do they want to pump up the competitive aspect of GAL and tout GAL as on par with ECNL.
> DPL - DPL will have clubs from RL And GAL?  Is this correct?
> SCDSL - This league was started and is run by the guys that are all clamoring for spots in the above leagues.  Looking at the list of people on their "Technical Committee"- http://scdslsoccer.com/overview/technical-committee -  I think this needs a bit of an update since club names and where these guys are coaching at has changed in the last few months.  SCDSL should fold up shop and give everything back to Coast.  But I'm sure if SCDSL closed up, then you'd have a bunch of clubs thinking they could start their own league and then screw things up even more.


All because socal is the Mecca and some dads and biz folks see an opportunity.  However, It's all ECNL's fault because they wouldn;t let the guys in who started DPL and all these leagues like SCDSL.  Crazy stuff coach Buck


----------



## EOTL

El Clasico said:


> I find it incredible that people still don't understand how things work. DA didn't fail because they didn't let the girls play H.S. Soccer. They failed, to a large degree, because they have done a piss poor job of developing their money maker which is the USMNT. I know all of you on the "pay the women more" bandwagon hate to hear it but now you can see it unfolding in front of your eyes and you still refuse to accept it. The women recently won the world cup and did that fill up the coffers of US Soccer? No, and it likely never will. The Corona virus was just the straw (yes, a big straw) that broke the camels back but the fall was inevitable anyway. They didn't fail because of no H.S. Soccer. That doesn't even make sense. Hopefully, going forward, they separate the men from the women so that, yes, the women can see what they bring in and get paid what they deserve based on that and if the men stink of the field, then they take a hit. I think if they were separate already, the women side would be fine but they wouldn't be getting paid what they think they should be getting paid and on the men's side, being broke would finally force US Soccer to make drastic changes to their identification and selection process. Get rid of politics and select the best man or woman to wear the patch.


I disagree with you on a number of counts. First, the HS ban was critical to its failure, and there is no legitimate basis for believing otherwise. Club after club left for that express reason. Those clubs realized they were losing their customers, becoming less competitive with their competitors and would eventually go bankrupt If they stayed.  Once they lost most of the best clubs due to the HS ban, GDA went into an irreversible death spiral. The amount of money USSF made (or didn’t) was irrelevant to GDA’s failure because, even if USSF were raking in billions, it would not have changed the fact that the HS ban would eventually put the clubs that participated in it out of business.

Second, you are wrong about the MNT being their main moneymaker. For many years the WNT has driven USSF’s main sources of revenue and profit, namely the Nike and VW contracts. USSF’s misogynistic accounting practices that fail to give the women credit for that, in the hope that it will dupe people like you into believing the MNT drives revenue, doesn’t make it true. Winning the WC continues to fill USSF’s coffers through those deals. All you need to do is look at the advertising backlash after USSF’s misogynistic court filings went public to realize that. Furthermore, the WNT has also caught or passed the MNT even with TV and ticket revenue.

USSF also has not done a poor job developing the MNT as a moneymaker. It is just a terrible entertainment product. The team is bad, lacks anyone with even the slightest shred of personality, and there doesn’t seem to be any real hope in sight going forward.  The “next generation” can hardly find the field at their mostly middling level clubs and most of them still can’t displace the weak sauce players who couldn’t even qualify last time around. And although the men are not the reason Nike paid that much money to USSF, it has done everything that could possibly be done to build the MNT brand. If Nike could not help USSF wring more value out of the MNT, it cannot be done.

Claiming the WNT shouldn’t be paid equally because USSF can’t find a way for the turd that we call the MNT to generate as much revenue is about as misogynistic as it gets. Claiming (inaccurately) the WNT doesn’t drive USSF’s main sources of revenue is also pretty misogynistic. The fact is the women are responsible for much more of USSF’s revenue, and also the most profitable revenue. You can believe what you want, but the reality is that USSF is going to pay dearly for your way of thinking.


----------



## lafalafa

timbuck said:


> Who would have thought that US Soccer stepping out of the way was going to make things a bigger mess?
> We had 2 competing  leagues - DA and ECNL that were the top.  Then you had DPL and ECNL RL as supposed "Feeder" teams or for players that couldn't dedicate to these programs.
> Now we have:
> 
> ECNL - Top league?
> ECNL Regional League - Which will have some former DA teams in it that think they belong in the top league.
> GAL - Which thinks it is still a top league. And you have clubs that will have teams in ECNL RL and GAL.  Which is their top team?  Do they want to try and win in ECNL RL to get promoted to Big ECNL. Or do they want to pump up the competitive aspect of GAL and tout GAL as on par with ECNL.
> DPL - DPL will have clubs from RL And GAL?  Is this correct?
> SCDSL - This league was started and is run by the guys that are all clamoring for spots in the above leagues.  Looking at the list of people on their "Technical Committee"- http://scdslsoccer.com/overview/technical-committee -  I think this needs a bit of an update since club names and where these guys are coaching at has changed in the last few months.  SCDSL should fold up shop and give everything back to Coast.  But I'm sure if SCDSL closed up, then you'd have a bunch of clubs thinking they could start their own league and then screw things up even more.


Instead of working together the parties involved went for the immediate fix to attempt to keep the dollars rolling in  and claim there somehow more '"elite" than the other league.  

What they should have done is take a pause, work Together to make things better, more affordable to more players, give back some of the funds for services not rendered, take feedback and suggest from players and parents and not cater to the old guard which has just created more of a self serving mess that now has people scrambling around around for no good reasons. 

Participation in youth sports I'm afraid is going to suffer as a result.


----------



## SoccerGuru

timbuck said:


> Who would have thought that US Soccer stepping out of the way was going to make things a bigger mess?
> We had 2 competing  leagues - DA and ECNL that were the top.  Then you had DPL and ECNL RL as supposed "Feeder" teams or for players that couldn't dedicate to these programs.
> Now we have:
> 
> ECNL - Top league?
> ECNL Regional League - Which will have some former DA teams in it that think they belong in the top league.
> GAL - Which thinks it is still a top league. And you have clubs that will have teams in ECNL RL and GAL.  Which is their top team?  Do they want to try and win in ECNL RL to get promoted to Big ECNL. Or do they want to pump up the competitive aspect of GAL and tout GAL as on par with ECNL.
> DPL - DPL will have clubs from RL And GAL?  Is this correct?
> SCDSL - This league was started and is run by the guys that are all clamoring for spots in the above leagues.  Looking at the list of people on their "Technical Committee"- http://scdslsoccer.com/overview/technical-committee -  I think this needs a bit of an update since club names and where these guys are coaching at has changed in the last few months.  SCDSL should fold up shop and give everything back to Coast.  But I'm sure if SCDSL closed up, then you'd have a bunch of clubs thinking they could start their own league and then screw things up even more.


I thought DPL was becoming GAL? So there will still be a DPL even with GAL being created? 

So for instance Beach would look like this:
1st team ECRL
2nd team GAL
3rd team SCDSL

Albion:
1st team GAL
2nd team DPL
3rd team scdsl

Do I have that right? Really confusing and like you said, a bigger mess. Let me know if I got it wrong somewhere.


----------



## socalkdg

Simisoccerfan said:


> I agree.  I have one daughter entering her third year studying nursing, a son on the path to be a firefighter, and my soccer playing daughter planning to go to grad school to be a Physician's Assistant though I must say I am glad that they are all still in college right now.


Sending my oldest off to college this year with a major in nursing.  Sounds like your kids are well on their way to becoming great adults.


----------



## chiefs

Ellejustus said:


> I have no idea.  I want it to all work out for all everyone involved.  I was hoping the Girls Academy League would be for the top 2% and the true pathway to the pros but it's about college, just like ECNL.  Socal will have many teams to choose from.  Does GAL have a price point to reserve a spot?Tournaments will be fun with GAL and ECNL teams battling it out for fun.


This past summer, Surf Cup, had top teams from ECNL and DA. So this thought isn't something new....


----------



## Simisoccerfan

socalkdg said:


> Sending my oldest off to college this year with a major in nursing.  Sounds like your kids are well on their way to becoming great adults.


Thanks!  Not sure if you nursing kid plays soccer but we found out that college soccer is not compatible with a nursing major.  Too many all day upper division clinic classes.  So she changed to Health Sciences major (essentially premed).  She can still be a nurse by going to grad school or an accelerated nursing school but now wants to go to PA school. 

My other daughter just finishing her Soph year at Chico.  In CA almost all public schools require undergrad nursing majors to reapply.  The admissions standards are way harder then undergrad.  Plus each school only has an upper division class of about 40.  You end up with several hundred Soph applying from the school plus every Soph from every other school plus everyone that went to Junior College.  Its insane!  Going out of state to a direct entry nursing program makes more sense.  At this point she is going private the last two years at West Coast.  It costs a lot but she can live at home.


----------



## youthsportsugh

SoccerGuru said:


> I thought DPL was becoming GAL? So there will still be a DPL even with GAL being created?
> 
> So for instance Beach would look like this:
> 1st team ECRL
> 2nd team GAL
> 3rd team SCDSL
> 
> Albion:
> 1st team GAL
> 2nd team DPL
> 3rd team scdsl
> 
> Do I have that right? Really confusing and like you said, a bigger mess. Let me know if I got it wrong somewhere.











						DPL announces new Girls Academy League | Club Soccer | Youth Soccer
					

Some of the teams that used to compete in the Girls Development Academy have joined the Development Players League, it was announced this week.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com


----------



## dad4

5


Simisoccerfan said:


> Thanks!  Not sure if you nursing kid plays soccer but we found out that college soccer is not compatible with a nursing major.  Too many all day upper division clinic classes.  So she changed to Health Sciences major (essentially premed).  She can still be a nurse by going to grad school or an accelerated nursing school but now wants to go to PA school.
> 
> My other daughter just finishing her Soph year at Chico.  In CA almost all public schools require undergrad nursing majors to reapply.  The admissions standards are way harder then undergrad.  Plus each school only has an upper division class of about 40.  You end up with several hundred Soph applying from the school plus every Soph from every other school plus everyone that went to Junior College.  Its insane!  Going out of state to a direct entry nursing program makes more sense.  At this point she is going private the last two years at West Coast.  It costs a lot but she can live at home.


Is it different in different states?  My niece is in nursing at a regional state school in the midwest.  Straight out if HS and not too expensive.  

Definitely a heavy workload, though.


----------



## eric

JuliVeee said:


> If you don't mind me asking, which club is your dd with?


Pats


----------



## Technician72

SoccerGuru said:


> I thought DPL was becoming GAL? So there will still be a DPL even with GAL being created?
> 
> So for instance Beach would look like this:
> 1st team ECRL
> 2nd team GAL
> 3rd team SCDSL
> 
> Albion:
> 1st team GAL
> 2nd team DPL
> 3rd team scdsl
> 
> Do I have that right? Really confusing and like you said, a bigger mess. Let me know if I got it wrong somewhere.


The layer upon layer will certainly vary based on what each club has access too. In the example you provided it could be slightly even deeper than that for Beach if they can retain depth and some semblance of fielding that many teams into these leagues:

Beach 1st Team - ECRL
Beach 2nd Team - GAL
Beach 3rd Team - DPL
Beach 4th / 5th / 6th / Etc Team - SCDSL (Multiple Flights in SCDSL)

Still very fluid situation and because of that, the picture may not be clear for some time.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

EOTL said:


> I disagree with you on a number of counts. First, the HS ban was critical to its failure, and there is no legitimate basis for believing otherwise. Club after club left for that express reason. Those clubs realized they were losing their customers, becoming less competitive with their competitors and would eventually go bankrupt If they stayed.  Once they lost most of the best clubs due to the HS ban, GDA went into an irreversible death spiral. The amount of money USSF made (or didn’t) was irrelevant to GDA’s failure because, even if USSF were raking in billions, it would not have changed the fact that the HS ban would eventually put the clubs that participated in it out of business.
> 
> Second, you are wrong about the MNT being their main moneymaker. For many years the WNT has driven USSF’s main sources of revenue and profit, namely the Nike and VW contracts. USSF’s misogynistic accounting practices that fail to give the women credit for that, in the hope that it will dupe people like you into believing the MNT drives revenue, doesn’t make it true. Winning the WC continues to fill USSF’s coffers through those deals. All you need to do is look at the advertising backlash after USSF’s misogynistic court filings went public to realize that. Furthermore, the WNT has also caught or passed the MNT even with TV and ticket revenue.
> 
> USSF also has not done a poor job developing the MNT as a moneymaker. It is just a terrible entertainment product. The team is bad, lacks anyone with even the slightest shred of personality, and there doesn’t seem to be any real hope in sight going forward.  The “next generation” can hardly find the field at their mostly middling level clubs and most of them still can’t displace the weak sauce players who couldn’t even qualify last time around. And although the men are not the reason Nike paid that much money to USSF, it has done everything that could possibly be done to build the MNT brand. If Nike could not help USSF wring more value out of the MNT, it cannot be done.
> 
> Claiming the WNT shouldn’t be paid equally because USSF can’t find a way for the turd that we call the MNT to generate as much revenue is about as misogynistic as it gets. Claiming (inaccurately) the WNT doesn’t drive USSF’s main sources of revenue is also pretty misogynistic. The fact is the women are responsible for much more of USSF’s revenue, and also the most profitable revenue. You can believe what you want, but the reality is that USSF is going to pay dearly for your way of thinking.


Where would we be if the USMNT had at least tied Trinidad Tobago? Does a few extra 10's of millions of dollars move the needle?

from:








						How The U.S. Men Missed The World Cup, And What It Means For Soccer In America
					

U.S. Soccer is likely to lose out on tens of millions in revenue, and more dual-nationals may choose to play elsewhere. Fox Sports' $425-million payout to air the next two World Cups looks rough, too.




					www.npr.org
				




Financially, U.S. Soccer will miss out on at least $10 million in prize money awarded to each country at the World Cup. They're also likely to lose tens of millions of dollars in potential sponsorship deals, merchandise sales and television licenses. U.S. Soccer brought in about $100 million total in 2014, the year of the most recent World Cup. That would put a significant dent in the organization's revenue, and potentially set back the country's next generation of soccer talent.


----------



## gunner

SoccerGuru said:


> I thought DPL was becoming GAL? So there will still be a DPL even with GAL being created?
> 
> So for instance Beach would look like this:
> 1st team ECRL
> 2nd team GAL
> 3rd team SCDSL
> 
> Albion:
> 1st team GAL
> 2nd team DPL
> 3rd team scdsl
> 
> Do I have that right? Really confusing and like you said, a bigger mess. Let me know if I got it wrong somewhere.


like this?


----------



## Goforgoal

gunner said:


> like this?


Nice chart! Although, I believe the more accurate way to look at Legends would be DPL --> GAL in your example. Also, I'm not convinced that each 1st team at each age in each of the ECRL/GAL clubs will play in ECRL. I think it will be highly dependent on certain directives at each club, and possibly certain team/family dynamics at the various age groups within those clubs. We shall see, but I think its safe to say that it's going to be confusing for awhile, and not something we'll be able to chart out with 100% accuracy.


----------



## soccer4us

Next group of GDL announced.....


----------



## EOTL

kickingandscreaming said:


> Where would we be if the USMNT had at least tied Trinidad Tobago? Does a few extra 10's of millions of dollars move the needle?
> 
> from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How The U.S. Men Missed The World Cup, And What It Means For Soccer In America
> 
> 
> U.S. Soccer is likely to lose out on tens of millions in revenue, and more dual-nationals may choose to play elsewhere. Fox Sports' $425-million payout to air the next two World Cups looks rough, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Financially, U.S. Soccer will miss out on at least $10 million in prize money awarded to each country at the World Cup. They're also likely to lose tens of millions of dollars in potential sponsorship deals, merchandise sales and television licenses. U.S. Soccer brought in about $100 million total in 2014, the year of the most recent World Cup. That would put a significant dent in the organization's revenue, and potentially set back the country's next generation of soccer talent.


When the MNT qualifies for the WC, they do not earn the money that FIFA pays soccer federations. Do you know who earned it? England, Brazil, Germany, France, and all the countries that people tune in to watch generate the revenue that gives rise to higher prize money.  In fact, revenue was 25% higher in the last WC than it was in the prior one in which the US actually qualified. Claiming the MNT earned s**t by qualifying out of CONCACAF is an absolute joke. It’s like saying the Washington Generals earned the ticket revenue when they played the Harlem Globetrotters, or a directional school when they rolled in to Tuscaloosa only to get trounced 100-0. The MNT can’t even play a home game against Mexico in a real stadium like the Rose Bowl. The MNT actually generates negative revenue because they won’t sell 70000 tickets to Mexico fans but instead hide in the small stadiums in some of the remotest whitest parts of the country because they’re p**sies. But even if they weren’t, they’d still owe Mexico all that money if were going to give to to who earned it. 

The women, on the other hand, are single-handedly responsible for the WWC’s very existence. Virtually every penny USSF gets from the WWC, every penny every other country gets, is attributable to the WNT because there would be no WWC if the WNT weren’t a soccer juggernaut. The WNT carries the entire load, and every other country that qualifies is essentially a freeloader. The MNT, on the other hand, is the freeloader at the expense of the countries that get things done.


----------



## socalkdg

Simisoccerfan said:


> Thanks!  Not sure if you nursing kid plays soccer but we found out that college soccer is not compatible with a nursing major.  Too many all day upper division clinic classes.  So she changed to Health Sciences major (essentially premed).  She can still be a nurse by going to grad school or an accelerated nursing school but now wants to go to PA school.
> 
> My other daughter just finishing her Soph year at Chico.  In CA almost all public schools require undergrad nursing majors to reapply.  The admissions standards are way harder then undergrad.  Plus each school only has an upper division class of about 40.  You end up with several hundred Soph applying from the school plus every Soph from every other school plus everyone that went to Junior College.  Its insane!  Going out of state to a direct entry nursing program makes more sense.  At this point she is going private the last two years at West Coast.  It costs a lot but she can live at home.


I’ve heard nursing and sports don’t mix.  It’s my non playing older daughter.   Going to Point Loma in their nursing program.


----------



## Ellejustus

Calm before the storm?


----------



## Anon9

Ellejustus said:


> Calm before the storm?


Say bye bye to this thread.


----------



## espola

socalkdg said:


> I’ve heard nursing and sports don’t mix.  It’s my non playing older daughter.   Going to Point Loma in their nursing program.


A nurse who is a family friend played club soccer in college, graduated in a major appropriate for nursing training, and became an RN in less than 2 years attending a year-round nursing school in Ohio that is set up for just that kind of student - recent college grad with the right subjects who wants to go into full-time year-round nursing training.


----------



## EliteSoccerDad

Interesting.  They are leaving the High School decision up to each conference.   At least one of the conferences is pushing for No High School.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255610585472892928


----------



## Ellejustus

EliteSoccerDad said:


> Interesting.  They are leaving the High School decision up to each conference.   At least one of the conferences is pushing for No High School.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255610585472892928


Three years of DPL?  That is not true at all.  Try one and half I think. Maybe he means GDA was for two and half?  I can;t believe I'm reading what I'm reading.  Look, I will not comment any longer about this new league.  Good luck everyone and I hope it all works out and we can scrimmage each other or play some tournaments together in the future.  All the clubs have a lot ahead of them and I don;t want to be "Picky Paul" so I will take a chill pill


----------



## soccer4us

EliteSoccerDad said:


> Interesting.  They are leaving the High School decision up to each conference.   At least one of the conferences is pushing for No High School.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255610585472892928


Nothing like greedy and controlling academy DOC"s trying to take the decision out of the kids hands about HS


----------



## Desert Hound

Ellejustus said:


> Three years of DPL?  That is not true at all.  Try one and half I think. Maybe he means GDA was for two and half?  I can;t believe I'm reading what I'm reading.  Look, I will not comment any longer about this new league.  Good luck everyone and I hope it all works out and we can scrimmage each other or play some tournaments together in the future.  All the clubs have a lot ahead of them and I don;t want to be "Picky Paul" so I will take a chill pill


This was the 3rd yr of DPL.


----------



## Ellejustus

Desert Hound said:


> This was the 3rd yr of DPL.


The league?  It wasn;t around 2017-2018 was it?  The next year I was sold ECNL and then a new DPL was announced for 2018-2019 the next day?  I'm so confused and sorry if I'm wrong about the DPL league.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol

Interesting that the GAL is now referred to as The GA.  Even the logo dropped the word "league." As far as I can tell, the Girls Academy League only exists as the twitter handle for the Girls Academy.


----------



## Ellejustus

Were a free focus group for some


----------



## Mile High Dad

Ellejustus said:


> The league?  It wasn;t around 2017-2018 was it?  The next year I was sold ECNL and then a new DPL was announced for 2018-2019 the next day?  I'm so confused and sorry if I'm wrong about the DPL league.


I think it didn’t even finish it’s first year. We were days away from playing the other undefeated DPL team (04Beach) at Silverlakes and then the tourney was called off. Sure we only played 7 games compared to 12 for most other teams in the age group. . As a “league” DPL was a hot mess. No stats and poor communication about tournament schedules. Also found this article 








						USSSA to Sanction Nationwide Development Player League Starting this Fall – USSSA Soccer
					

MELBOURNE, FLA. USSSA is to sanction the nationwide Development Player League (DPL), allowing players to continue along a pathway set out by U.S. Soccer Federation. The DPL is a supplement league assisting clubs across the country that compete at the highest level of the sport, primarily in the...



					usssasoccer.com


----------



## Mile High Dad

More google searches looks like it may have gone Nationwide last year and had been around in some regions for a few years.


----------



## Mile High Dad

YOUTH SOCCER CLUBS LAUNCH GIRLS DPL • SoccerToday
					

Youth Soccer News: Clubs from the DA Southwest Division have announced the formation of the Developmental Player League (DPL).




					www.soccertoday.com


----------



## DPLLove

Desert Hound said:


> This was the 3rd yr of DPL.


Yes, my daughter played 3 years of DPL and PT’d DA. She was recruited and playing D3 in college next year. Super happy for her!


----------



## Ellejustus

DPLLove said:


> Yes, my daughter played 3 years of DPL and PT’d DA. She was recruited and playing D3 in college next year. Super happy for her!


How is this possible to play DPL three years Love?  GDA started 2017-2018?  *Update: * "Hey, EJ the dumbass.  The DPL was started by a group of clubs in the SW region in May of 2017.  Get your head out of your ass."  That was texted to me by my smartass friend who likes to poke me.  He's a DPL fan and I'm not.  I will say DPL has been good for his dd and I'm super stoked for him.  He'a afraid to post on here because.............Hey TJ, thanks for setting me straight asshole......lol!!!!


----------



## Technician72

DPLLove said:


> Yes, my daughter played 3 years of DPL and PT’d DA. She was recruited and playing D3 in college next year. Super happy for her!


Congrats to her! Best wishes and hopefully there is some return to normalcy as she begins this next journey!


----------



## Overtime

Galaxy notified families they disbanded the girls Academy program this week.


----------



## Ellejustus

Overtime said:


> Galaxy notified families they disbanded the girls Academy program this week.


Was that a last minute decision by our first socal MLS team?  No support from them I guess.  I almost took my goat there too because I like their message about fully funded. I am sorry for the girls.


----------



## vegasguy

Overtime said:


> Galaxy notified families they disbanded the girls Academy program this week.


that sucks.


----------



## youthsportsugh

Overtime said:


> Galaxy notified families they disbanded the girls Academy program this week.


Seems like that might be happening with the Earthquakes here in NorCal, but only still a rumor as far as I know


----------



## Surf Zombie

Overtime said:


> Galaxy notified families they disbanded the girls Academy program this week.


That sucks. Are all the teams moving as a group to another club or just disbanding and the kids scattering?


----------



## Technician72

Overtime said:


> Galaxy notified families they disbanded the girls Academy program this week.


A lot of good families with that program, and a program that was run well from what I heard. Best of luck to those players / families, I'm sure they will land on their feet.


----------



## Spartan

Surf Zombie said:


> That sucks. Are all the teams moving as a group to another club or just disbanding and the kids scattering?


Most local players are going to Beach. Others are going to various ECNL clubs.


----------



## Ellejustus

Spartan said:


> Most local players are going to Beach. Others are going to various ECNL clubs.


Of course and someone will get knocked off the top team or are all those spots reserved?


----------



## Surf Zombie

Spartan said:


> Most local players are going to Beach. Others are going to various ECNL clubs.


What about the SD kids?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Surf Zombie said:


> What about the SD kids?


That Club changed to City FC months ago.  The only Galaxy left were the DA teams on Boys and Girls.  They cut the 4 girls teams not sure about boys.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Kicker4Life said:


> That Club changed to City FC months ago.  The only Galaxy left were the DA teams on Boys and Girls.  They cut the 4 girls teams not sure about boys.


LA Galaxy SD --> City SC
LA Galaxy OC --> Liverpool
LA Galaxy Southbay --> moved coaches and teams to beach
LA Galaxy DA --> .........terminated the girls program


----------



## Copa9

Soccer43 said:


> so no more development?  three years of a development academy and now evolved to just an academy and all done developing I guess.


Dumb


----------



## Copa9

soccer4us said:


> Timing is everything lol
> 
> I'm curious what the non so cal team in this division do if we all can' fly in the fall for games. Could be a nightmare for them in terms of getting to games/playing enough. For so cal teams this is the next best option it seems after ECNL for now. Where those 4 so cal ECRL clubs play their first teams I think is the most interesting aspect of this.


The drive to Vegas can be about the same as the drive to San Diego in heavy traffic, maybe even faster!


----------



## Copa9

From the Spot said:


> Right, except that there are four other DA teams and Blues DA/ ECNL teams now playing in ECRL. I don't think its going to be the cakewalk some are predicting.


Especially when the coach is out hunting and finds a way to dismantle other teams. But hey, it's all about winning no matter what or who gets in the way, right.  The almighty win at all costs. That's what it is all about.


----------



## Surf Zombie

FC DALLAS TO JOIN ECNL GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
					

RICHMOND, VA (April 30, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce that FC Dallas will be joining the ECNL Girls in the 2020-2021 season. The addition of FC Dallas to the league marks another national leader in girls soccer re-aligning with the ECNL.  “We are thrilled...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com


----------



## SoccerGuru

Surf Zombie said:


> FC DALLAS TO JOIN ECNL GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
> 
> 
> RICHMOND, VA (April 30, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce that FC Dallas will be joining the ECNL Girls in the 2020-2021 season. The addition of FC Dallas to the league marks another national leader in girls soccer re-aligning with the ECNL.  “We are thrilled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com



What does this news mean? It seemed they were on bad terms with ecnl just like legends and beach, how did they get in?


----------



## Kicker4Life

SoccerGuru said:


> What does this news mean? It seemed they were on bad terms with ecnl just like legends and beach, how did they get in?


Likely 2 very different sets of circumstances.  Beach was never on bad terms with ECNL, just cockblocked by other DOC’s in the SW.


----------



## davin

Saw this on another board. Current league affiliation of the A-teams of SoccerWire's top 75 girls clubs:

1. Tophat - GAL
2. Solar - ECNL
3. PDA - ECNL
4. So Cal Blues - ECNL
5. FC Dallas – ECNL
6 San Diego Surf - ECNL
7. Real Colorado - ECNL
8. Legends FC - ECNL-RL
9. Beach FC - ECNL-RL
10. San Jose Earthquakes - (Neither)
11. Concorde Fire - ECNL
12. Michigan Hawks - ECNL
13. MVLA - ECNL
14. LAFC Slammers - ECNL
15. NC Courage - ECNL
16. FC Virginia - GAL
17. San Juan SC - ECNL
18. SLSG (MO) - ECNL
19. Mustang SC - ECNL
20. Eclipse SC - ECNL
21. Sting SC - ECNL
22. Real So Cal - ECNL
23. Ohio Premier - ECNL
24. Crossfire Premier - ECNL
25. NEFC - GAL
26. Sporting Blue Valley - GAL
27. D'Feeters - ECNL
28. Cincinnati DA - GAL
29. Lonestar - TBD
30. Minnesota Thunder - ECNL
31. Slammers FC - ECNL
32. South Shore Select - GAL
33. World Class FC - ECNL
34. FC Stars - ECNL
35. LA Galaxy - (Neither)
36. Tennessee SC - ECNL
37. Nationals - GAL
38. Internationals - ECNL
39. Charlotte SA - ECNL
40. Heat FC - ECNL
41. McLean YS - ECNL
42. Maryland United FC - ECNL
43. Albion Hurricanes - ECNL
44. Western NY Flash - ECNL
45. Crossfire United – ECNL
46. Albion-GAL
47. GSA-ECNL
48. SUSA-ECNL
49. Sporting St. Louis-ECNL
50. LA Galaxy SD - (Neither)
51. Reign- TBD
52. Ohio Elite-ECNL
53. Carolina Elite-ECNL
54. Sunrise Prime- ECNL
55. Colorado Rapids-ECNL
56. Tampa Bay United- ECNL
57. East Meadow-ECNL
58. SC Wave- GAL
59. Cleveland FC- GAL
60. Match Fit- ECNL
61. Scorpions- ECNL
62. Challenge- ECNL
63. Phoenix Rising-ECNL
64. CFC-ECNL
65. Lou Fusz Athletic-(Neither)
66. Texans- ECNL
67. SD Soccer Club- (Neither)
68. Louden-ECNL
69. Beadling-GAL
70. Washington Premier-ECNL
71. NC Fusion-ECNL
72. KC Athletics-ECNL
73. Strikers-ECNL
74. Houston Dash- TBD
75. Alabama FC- ECNL

ECNL-58
GAL-10
To Be Determined-2
Neither league-5


----------



## SoccerGuru

Kicker4Life said:


> Likely 2 very different sets of circumstances.  Beach was never on bad terms with ECNL, just cockblocked by other DOC’s in the SW.


That sucks, I hope Beach gets in so the girls and their families get the same opportunities as the ecnl club girls. Tough situation for so many girls but in the end doesn't seem to be about the girls.


----------



## Surf Zombie

davin said:


> Saw this on another board. Current league affiliation of the A-teams of SoccerWire's top 75 girls clubs:
> 
> 1. Tophat - GAL
> 2. Solar - ECNL
> 3. PDA - ECNL
> 4. So Cal Blues - ECNL
> 5. FC Dallas – ECNL
> 6 San Diego Surf - ECNL
> 7. Real Colorado - ECNL
> 8. Legends FC - ECNL-RL
> 9. Beach FC - ECNL-RL
> 10. San Jose Earthquakes - (Neither)
> 11. Concorde Fire - ECNL
> 12. Michigan Hawks - ECNL
> 13. MVLA - ECNL
> 14. LAFC Slammers - ECNL
> 15. NC Courage - ECNL
> 16. FC Virginia - GAL
> 17. San Juan SC - ECNL
> 18. SLSG (MO) - ECNL
> 19. Mustang SC - ECNL
> 20. Eclipse SC - ECNL
> 21. Sting SC - ECNL
> 22. Real So Cal - ECNL
> 23. Ohio Premier - ECNL
> 24. Crossfire Premier - ECNL
> 25. NEFC - GAL
> 26. Sporting Blue Valley - GAL
> 27. D'Feeters - ECNL
> 28. Cincinnati DA - GAL
> 29. Lonestar - TBD
> 30. Minnesota Thunder - ECNL
> 31. Slammers FC - ECNL
> 32. South Shore Select - GAL
> 33. World Class FC - ECNL
> 34. FC Stars - ECNL
> 35. LA Galaxy - (Neither)
> 36. Tennessee SC - ECNL
> 37. Nationals - GAL
> 38. Internationals - ECNL
> 39. Charlotte SA - ECNL
> 40. Heat FC - ECNL
> 41. McLean YS - ECNL
> 42. Maryland United FC - ECNL
> 43. Albion Hurricanes - ECNL
> 44. Western NY Flash - ECNL
> 45. Crossfire United – ECNL
> 46. Albion-GAL
> 47. GSA-ECNL
> 48. SUSA-ECNL
> 49. Sporting St. Louis-ECNL
> 50. LA Galaxy SD - (Neither)
> 51. Reign- TBD
> 52. Ohio Elite-ECNL
> 53. Carolina Elite-ECNL
> 54. Sunrise Prime- ECNL
> 55. Colorado Rapids-ECNL
> 56. Tampa Bay United- ECNL
> 57. East Meadow-ECNL
> 58. SC Wave- GAL
> 59. Cleveland FC- GAL
> 60. Match Fit- ECNL
> 61. Scorpions- ECNL
> 62. Challenge- ECNL
> 63. Phoenix Rising-ECNL
> 64. CFC-ECNL
> 65. Lou Fusz Athletic-(Neither)
> 66. Texans- ECNL
> 67. SD Soccer Club- (Neither)
> 68. Louden-ECNL
> 69. Beadling-GAL
> 70. Washington Premier-ECNL
> 71. NC Fusion-ECNL
> 72. KC Athletics-ECNL
> 73. Strikers-ECNL
> 74. Houston Dash- TBD
> 75. Alabama FC- ECNL
> 
> That’s a lot of fire power in ECNL. I think two on that list are wrong:
> 
> 26. Sporting Blue Valley - TBD
> 49. Sporting St. Louis- Neither league
> 
> 
> What’s the deal with Top Hat? Must be a pretty interesting back story. FCD is the 5th ECNL club in Dallas, so it can’t be over saturation of Atlanta.


----------



## Sandypk

davin said:


> Saw this on another board. Current league affiliation of the A-teams of SoccerWire's top 75 girls clubs:
> 
> 1. Tophat - GAL
> 2. Solar - ECNL
> 3. PDA - ECNL
> 4. So Cal Blues - ECNL
> 5. FC Dallas – ECNL
> 6 San Diego Surf - ECNL
> 7. Real Colorado - ECNL
> 8. Legends FC - ECNL-RL
> 9. Beach FC - ECNL-RL
> 10. San Jose Earthquakes - (Neither)
> 11. Concorde Fire - ECNL
> 12. Michigan Hawks - ECNL
> 13. MVLA - ECNL
> 14. LAFC Slammers - ECNL
> 15. NC Courage - ECNL
> 16. FC Virginia - GAL
> 17. San Juan SC - ECNL
> 18. SLSG (MO) - ECNL
> 19. Mustang SC - ECNL
> 20. Eclipse SC - ECNL
> 21. Sting SC - ECNL
> 22. Real So Cal - ECNL
> 23. Ohio Premier - ECNL
> 24. Crossfire Premier - ECNL
> 25. NEFC - GAL
> 26. Sporting Blue Valley - GAL
> 27. D'Feeters - ECNL
> 28. Cincinnati DA - GAL
> 29. Lonestar - TBD
> 30. Minnesota Thunder - ECNL
> 31. Slammers FC - ECNL
> 32. South Shore Select - GAL
> 33. World Class FC - ECNL
> 34. FC Stars - ECNL
> 35. LA Galaxy - (Neither)
> 36. Tennessee SC - ECNL
> 37. Nationals - GAL
> 38. Internationals - ECNL
> 39. Charlotte SA - ECNL
> 40. Heat FC - ECNL
> 41. McLean YS - ECNL
> 42. Maryland United FC - ECNL
> 43. Albion Hurricanes - ECNL
> 44. Western NY Flash - ECNL
> 45. Crossfire United – ECNL
> 46. Albion-GAL
> 47. GSA-ECNL
> 48. SUSA-ECNL
> 49. Sporting St. Louis-ECNL
> 50. LA Galaxy SD - (Neither)
> 51. Reign- TBD
> 52. Ohio Elite-ECNL
> 53. Carolina Elite-ECNL
> 54. Sunrise Prime- ECNL
> 55. Colorado Rapids-ECNL
> 56. Tampa Bay United- ECNL
> 57. East Meadow-ECNL
> 58. SC Wave- GAL
> 59. Cleveland FC- GAL
> 60. Match Fit- ECNL
> 61. Scorpions- ECNL
> 62. Challenge- ECNL
> 63. Phoenix Rising-ECNL
> 64. CFC-ECNL
> 65. Lou Fusz Athletic-(Neither)
> 66. Texans- ECNL
> 67. SD Soccer Club- (Neither)
> 68. Louden-ECNL
> 69. Beadling-GAL
> 70. Washington Premier-ECNL
> 71. NC Fusion-ECNL
> 72. KC Athletics-ECNL
> 73. Strikers-ECNL
> 74. Houston Dash- TBD
> 75. Alabama FC- ECNL
> 
> ECNL-58
> GAL-10
> To Be Determined-2
> Neither league-5


Will there be ECNL-RL for the 03’s?  Or will the U18/U19s be in GAL?


----------



## Copa9

SoccerGuru said:


> That sucks, I hope Beach gets in so the girls and their families get the same opportunities as the ecnl club girls. Tough situation for so many girls but in the end doesn't seem to be about the girls.


College coaches will find the top players. Hopefully ECNL will now mow their fields before showcases.     Unless they are only interested in showcasing their direct style (ie  kickball)   teams to the disadvantage of possession style teams.    Been there done that.


----------



## Surf Zombie

San Diego SC Joins ECNL Southwest Conference for 2020-2021
					

RICHMOND, VA (April 30, 2020) – The ECNL Boys is excited to announce that San Diego Soccer Club has joined the recently-expanded Southwest Conference for the 2020-2021 season. The addition of SDSC marks the seventh club to join the Conference since mid-April, joining Pateadores, Strikers FC...




					www.boysecnl.com
				




Wonder If that helps their girls get in down the road?


----------



## Ellejustus

SoccerGuru said:


> That sucks, I hope Beach gets in so the girls and their families get the same opportunities as the ecnl club girls. Tough situation for so many girls but in the end doesn't seem to be about the girls.


You got something right Guru


----------



## davin

Surf Zombie said:


> That’s a lot of fire power in ECNL. I think two on that list are wrong:
> 
> 26. Sporting Blue Valley - TBD
> 49. Sporting St. Louis- Neither league
> 
> 
> What’s the deal with Top Hat? Must be a pretty interesting back story. FCD is the 5th ECNL club in Dallas, so it can’t be over saturation of Atlanta.


You're right. I didn't create but list, but I took a 2nd look and did find it contained some mistakes. I think this below is right:

1. Tophat - GAL
2. Solar - ECNL
3. PDA - ECNL
4. So Cal Blues - ECNL
5. FC Dallas – ECNL
6 San Diego Surf - ECNL
7. Real Colorado - ECNL
8. Legends FC - ECNL-RL
9. Beach FC - ECNL-RL
10. San Jose Earthquakes - (Neither)
11. Concorde Fire - ECNL
12. Michigan Hawks - ECNL
13. MVLA - ECNL
14. LAFC Slammers - ECNL
15. NC Courage - ECNL
16. FC Virginia - GAL
17. San Juan SC - ECNL
18. SLSG (MO) - ECNL
19. Mustang SC - ECNL
20. Eclipse SC - ECNL
21. Sting SC - ECNL
22. Real So Cal - ECNL
23. Ohio Premier - ECNL
24. Crossfire Premier - ECNL
25. NEFC - GAL
26. Sporting Blue Valley - TBD
27. D'Feeters - ECNL
28. Cincinnati DA - GAL
29. Lonestar - TBD
30. Minnesota Thunder - ECNL
31. Slammers FC - ECNL
32. South Shore Select - GAL
33. World Class FC - ECNL
34. FC Stars - ECNL
35. LA Galaxy - (Neither)
36. Tennessee SC - ECNL
37. Nationals - GAL
38. Internationals - ECNL
39. Charlotte SA - ECNL
40. Heat FC - ECNL
41. McLean YS - ECNL
42. Maryland United FC - ECNL
43. Albion Hurricanes - ECNL
44. Western NY Flash - ECNL
45. Crossfire United – ECNL
46. Albion-GAL
47. GSA-ECNL
48. SUSA-ECNL
49. Sporting St. Louis - (Neither)
50. LA Galaxy SD - (Neither)
51. Reign- TBD
52. Ohio Elite-ECNL
53. Carolina Elite-ECNL
54. Sunrise Prime- ECNL
55. Colorado Rapids-ECNL
56. Tampa Bay United- ECNL
57. East Meadow-ECNL
58. SC Wave- GAL
59. Cleveland FC- GAL
60. Match Fit- ECNL
61. Scorpions- ECNL
62. Challenge- ECNL
63. Phoenix Rising-ECNL
64. CFC-ECNL
65. Lou Fusz Athletic-(Neither)
66. Texans- ECNL
67. SD Soccer Club- (Neither)
68. Louden-ECNL
69. Beadling-GAL
70. Washington Premier-ECNL
71. NC Fusion-ECNL
72. KC Athletics-ECNL
73. Strikers-ECNL
74. Houston Dash- TBD
75. Alabama FC- ECNL

ECNL or ECRL - 55
GAL - 10
To Be Determined - 4
Neither league - 6


----------



## Surf Zombie

Lot of chatter that FC Virginia will move to ECNL. Will be surprised if Lonestar is excluded.

No idea about anyone else but would love to be a fly on the wall for the telephone calls between Top Hat & ECNL headquarters.


----------



## soccer4us

CALIFORNIA THORNS AND LA ROCA FC JOIN  ECNL GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
					

RICHMOND, VA (April 30, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce the addition of California Thorns and La Roca FC for the 2020-21 season, adding two top clubs into the Northwest Conference. The clubs will raise the competitive level of the league, and will help...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
				




2 more clubs


----------



## Goforgoal

Surf Zombie said:


> San Diego SC Joins ECNL Southwest Conference for 2020-2021
> 
> 
> RICHMOND, VA (April 30, 2020) – The ECNL Boys is excited to announce that San Diego Soccer Club has joined the recently-expanded Southwest Conference for the 2020-2021 season. The addition of SDSC marks the seventh club to join the Conference since mid-April, joining Pateadores, Strikers FC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boysecnl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder If that helps their girls get in down the road?


That would be fantastic, but I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## texanincali

Copa9 said:


> Hopefully ECNL will now mow their fields before showcases.


i think you may have just discovered how FCD managed to get back in.


----------



## pokergod

SoccerGuru said:


> That sucks, I hope Beach gets in so the girls and their families get the same opportunities as the ecnl club girls. Tough situation for so many girls but in the end doesn't seem to be about the girls.


I disagree that Beach was not on bad terms with encl.  They trashed ecnl and ecnl leadership was aware of it.  I do agree that the kids are potentially being harmed by decisions of men in sweat suits.  But, if the leader of your club caused these problems then go to another club.  Southbay is too big with too much talent to have one club running the show.  That is not sustainable.


----------



## Swoosh

texanincali said:


> i think you may have just discovered how FCD managed to get back in.


FC Dallas is a great addition and solidifies that conference.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Surf Zombie said:


> Lot of chatter that FC Virginia will move to ECNL.


They deserve it!


----------



## Kicker4Life

pokergod said:


> I disagree that Beach was not on bad terms with encl.  They trashed ecnl and ecnl leadership was aware of it.  I do agree that the kids are potentially being harmed by decisions of men in sweat suits.  But, if the leader of your club caused these problems then go to another club.  Southbay is too big with too much talent to have one club running the show.  That is not sustainable.


There was never trashing of the leadership....that’s clearly commentary.

Put it this way, when your HS crush hits on you while you’re engaged, what do you do? Drop your fiancé for your HS crush because they’re into you now? If you decline their advance because your in a committed relationship, are you mistreating you’re HS crush?

You say SB is too big, then why didn’t ECNL recognize that 5 years ago?  Why wait till local clubs proved there was local talent in the SB that didn’t need to drive to OC to put together dominate teams, to offer entry?

Now the table has turned and I believe ECNL HQ has been fair in their approach to Beach, Legends and Pat’s to prove themselves and keep it out of the hand of Conference DOC’s.  I liken it to boxing or MMA when they say, “keep it out of the hands of the judges”.  

So I don’t think there is bad blood between Beach and ECNL HQ and those steps are evidence to that point unless you can argue ECNL has beef with Legends, Pat’s and WC as well.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Kicker4Life said:


> They deserve it!


William Munny (played by Mr. Clint Eastwood) could best sum up this entire thread, "deserve has nothing to do with it".


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

If you are all looking for ECNL to offer a scholarship  to college, you will be very disappointed.  It’s all  changing  now.  Most colleges will be losing money and you will see scholarships evaporate.    








						Colleges are facing a cash crunch and it could alter campus life — CNN
					

The coronavirus crisis is hitting the finances of every college in the United States, university leaders say, and problems will likely continue well beyond the fall semester.




					apple.news


----------



## Ellejustus

vegasguy said:


> that sucks.


Coach, you think the girls might be "hurting" a little over the last three years of men ((dads and dad coaches on boards)) running girls soccer?  Ya, it sucks for all the girls but it's 100% not their fault their in pain and many of them are hurting themselves.  You're a typical male coach who is clueless on the female and what she has gone through.  You need a class quickly.  You coach U12 and U16 girls?  I hope you only coach your boys....

*Vegas Guy Coach:* "what girls are hurting.. 12yr old girls and boys are not hurting."  *You sure about that?  That is someone who is out of touch 
Vegas Guy Coach: *"College players girls and boys are not hurting."  *Are you sure about?  Try again coach..... 
Vegas Guy Coach:* "You know there are more girl scholarships per team than boys scholarships and those scholarships on the girls side tend to be worth more money than a boys scholarship.  *And your point is?  *

Coach, you think the girls might be hurting a little from all these changes the last three years and especially this year?  Ya, it sucks for the girls, but it goes way deeper and you seem really clueless on how girls take things in.  Typical male coach?


----------



## texanincali

Swoosh said:


> FC Dallas is a great addition and solidifies that conference.


No doubt.  They are a great addition and make that conference much better.  What many people outside of FC Dallas don't know is how ugly it got between FC Dallas and ECNL last year when they had their membership revoked.  I can only go off what I was told, but it was by people who have kids playing for FC Dallas.  Apparently, there were lawyers involved and the situation was not good.  Due to those actions last year, most FC Dallas families thought the club would be kept out this year as payback for what went down.  It looked like they would be kept out until a couple of days ago, when magically their name was back in the fold.  I think it will become obvious very soon how FC Dallas negotiated their way back into the league.

No matter what was part of the negotiation and what they used as a negotiating chip, they did a good job to get back into the league.  They basically saved their girls program by doing so.


----------



## Ellejustus

texanincali said:


> No doubt.  They are a great addition and make that conference much better.  What many people outside of FC Dallas don't know is how ugly it got between FC Dallas and ECNL last year when they had their membership revoked.  I can only go off what I was told, but it was by people who have kids playing for FC Dallas.  Apparently, there were lawyers involved and the situation was not good.  Due to those actions last year, most FC Dallas families thought the club would be kept out this year as payback for what went down.  It looked like they would be kept out until a couple of days ago, when magically their name was back in the fold.  I think it will become obvious very soon how FC Dallas negotiated their way back into the league.
> 
> No matter what was part of the negotiation and what they used as a negotiating chip, they did a good job to get back into the league.  They basically saved their girls program by doing so.


Sounds like it all worked out.  That club and place they have is too good not to be with the best.  Now, if we can work on the two in Socal, all will be forgiven.  I have no idea what you just wrote but I can only speculate and I won;t because I know nothing about Texas soccer.  I will say I love all your soccer facilities.  In fact, I think Cali will keep us off the grass this summer.  Maybe we can all drive to Dallas and play a big tournament in June to close out this season?  I would make the drive to bring unity to all   I would also be open to going to Vegas for a big celebration and encourage them with spending money.  Super down with that.  I like what I'm seeing everyone


----------



## Giesbock

If I understand what’s happening, a group of clubs who had been left out of ECNL,  got together to form Girls Academy.  ECNL saw that happen and decided to invite some more clubs in after all to whittle down GA?
If that’s what’s going on, some shady characters indeed..


----------



## Ellejustus

Giesbock said:


> If I understand what’s happening, a group of clubs who had been left out of ECNL,  got together to form Girls Academy.  ECNL saw that happen and decided to invite some more clubs in after all to whittle down GA?
> If that’s what’s going on, some shady characters indeed..


No no no.  How did you come up with that?


----------



## Giesbock

Ellejustus said:


> No no no.  How did you come up with that?


Ok. I must have misunderstood!


----------



## VegasParent

Giesbock said:


> If I understand what’s happening, a group of clubs who had been left out of ECNL,  got together to form Girls Academy.  ECNL saw that happen and decided to invite some more clubs in after all to whittle down GA?
> If that’s what’s going on, some shady characters indeed..


I think you could be on to something. I don't think it's shady at all. If this is what they are doing it is smart for ECNL to do it. Kill any chance of competition from forming.


----------



## Ellejustus

Giesbock said:


> Ok. I must have misunderstood!


I'm sorry.  It is what is and HS Soccer is looking better everyday, if were still welcome there.  I talk too much.  No more bro.  Good luck next season and hope your dd gets what she's looking for in life


----------



## vegasguy

Ellejustus said:


> Coach, you think the girls might be "hurting" a little over the last three years of men ((dads and dad coaches on boards)) running girls soccer? Ya, it sucks for all the girls but it's 100% not their fault their in pain and many of them are hurting themselves. You're a typical male coach who is clueless on the female and what she has gone through. You need a class quickly. You coach U12 and U16 girls? I hope you only coach your boys.


You can stop with trying to make it personal as you do not know me.  So feel free to attack personally.  What is your goal by doing so?   Is that a question you won't answer again?  

Truly if you want to make it personal dm me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Copa9 said:


> College coaches will find the top players. Hopefully ECNL will now mow their fields before showcases.     Unless they are only interested in showcasing their direct style (ie  kickball)   teams to the disadvantage of possession style teams.    Been there done that.


There are only like 6 or 7 teams in D1 college soccer that can consistently play possession against good opponents.  Stanford, UCLA, Florida State, Virginia, Penn State and Duke are the only ones that I have seen do it regularly against good opposition.  North Carolina plays Quasi-direct/possession/organized chaos.  Outside of them you are in for a lot of mostly direct play from the remaining 300+ teams unless they are playing a seriously inferior opponent.

Sorry to break it to you.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Surf Zombie said:


> Lot of chatter that FC Virginia will move to ECNL. Will be surprised if Lonestar is excluded.
> 
> No idea about anyone else but would love to be a fly on the wall for the telephone calls between Top Hat & ECNL headquarters.


They both were members of the ECNL and will get in.


----------



## Ellejustus

vegasguy said:


> You can stop with trying to make it personal as you do not know me.  So feel free to attack personally.  What is your goal by doing so?   Is that a question you won't answer again?
> 
> Truly if you want to make it personal dm me.


It's not personal and let's drop all this for the sake of the girls.  You said girls aren't hurting and we disagree.  Drop it. I'm done talking about how the girls are doing.  Drop it and I will regardless if you do not.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

MakeAPlay said:


> There are only like 6 or 7 teams in D1 college soccer that can consistently play possession against good opponents.  Stanford, UCLA, Florida State, Virginia, Penn State and Duke are the only ones that I have seen do it regularly against good opposition.  North Carolina plays Quasi-direct/possession/organized chaos.  Outside of them you are in for a lot of mostly direct play from the remaining 300+ teams unless they are playing a seriously inferior opponent.
> 
> Sorry to break it to you.  Good luck to you and your player.


Any thoughts on why possession is not more prevalent in college soccer?  I would assume if two teams are about equal that the team that can play possession will have an advantage, no?


----------



## VegasParent

vegasguy said:


> You can stop with trying to make it personal as you do not know me.  So feel free to attack personally.  What is your goal by doing so?   Is that a question you won't answer again?
> 
> Truly if you want to make it personal dm me.


He doesn't need me to defend him but I will say that vegasguy helped my DD become the player she is. He coached her at an early age and she learned a lot from him. Even though I'm at a different club now I still recommend him to parents who are looking for a team.


----------



## vegasguy

VegasParent said:


> I think you could be on to something. I don't think it's shady at all. If this is what they are doing it is smart for ECNL to do it. Kill any chance of competition from forming.



cut throat though and it hurts your player a bit unless..... just kidding you all have a great coach.


----------



## vegasguy

T


VegasParent said:


> He doesn't need me to defend him but I will say that vegasguy helped my DD become the player she is. He coached her at an early age and she learned a lot from him. Even though I'm at a different club now I still recommend him to parents who are looking for a team.



Thanks.. I appreciate the kind words.  some how the conversation got off track.. boredom and rabbit holes I guess.  Love you guys you know this.  Hope you all are healthy and safe.


----------



## Dominic

VegasParent said:


> I think you could be on to something. I don't think it's shady at all. If this is what they are doing it is smart for ECNL to do it. Kill any chance of competition from forming.


My exact thought. It is a business, so weaken the competition.


----------



## Dominic

Im missing The Crap Table!!!!!!!!!!!!  All these Vegas members in here have me thinking about the strip.


----------



## MakeAPlay

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Any thoughts on why possession is not more prevalent in college soccer?  I would assume if two teams are about equal that the team that can play possession will have an advantage, no?


The season is very short and the amount of players that have enough technical proficiency and tactical awareness to perform at a high level against athletic players coming at them is very low.  The coaches have to win to keep their jobs and with only a 3-4 month season to do it they will default to whatever will give them the highest chances to succeed.  To truly play possession you have to have 10 technical field players and a keeper with sufficient footskills.  It's not easy to build such a thing.  Not only does a player have to be technical but they have to be able to think and perform quickly too.  That's a tall order I am afraid and even on the top 5-10 teams you rarely have a roster that has the required players to pull it off.  For example.  Stanford and UCLA are filled with YNT players they both play only about 14-17 players in games that matter and on each team 7-8 players play 70 or more minutes a game and the rest play minutes just to give the attacking players a breather.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## VegasParent

vegasguy said:


> cut throat though and it hurts your player a bit unless..... just kidding you all have a great coach.


You're right it does hurt us. Luckily we do have a good coach who also has good relationships with college coaches.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Footskills are king and soccer IQ is that other often forgotten piece.  Eventually you get to a level where everybody including the keeper has to have some confidence on the ball.


----------



## VegasParent

Dominic said:


> Im missing The Crap Table!!!!!!!!!!!!  All these Vegas members in here have me thinking about the strip.


I drove by the strip today. It's like a horror movie it's so empty down there.


----------



## VegasParent

vegasguy said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.. I appreciate the kind words.  some how the conversation got off track.. boredom and rabbit holes I guess.  Love you guys you know this.  Hope you all are healthy and safe.


Same to you and your family. Can't wait to see you and big D on the fields again.


----------



## dad4

MakeAPlay said:


> There are only like 6 or 7 teams in D1 college soccer that can consistently play possession against good opponents.  Stanford, UCLA, Florida State, Virginia, Penn State and Duke are the only ones that I have seen do it regularly against good opposition.  North Carolina plays Quasi-direct/possession/organized chaos.  Outside of them you are in for a lot of mostly direct play from the remaining 300+ teams unless they are playing a seriously inferior opponent.
> 
> Sorry to break it to you.  Good luck to you and your player.


Even Barca goes direct against Madrid.


----------



## SoccerGuru

vegasguy said:


> You can stop with trying to make it personal as you do not know me.  So feel free to attack personally.  What is your goal by doing so?   Is that a question you won't answer again?
> 
> Truly if you want to make it personal dm me.


Vegas guy, just ignore him like the rest of us do.....he constantly says he will stop posting and talking, he did it just recently and within 15 minutes he's talking and posting again. He tries to do say anything crazy so he can get someone to respond to him and derail any topic on here and turn it into his personal story and make it about him.


----------



## Emma

dad4 said:


> Even Barca goes direct against Madrid.


You're making this personal too.


----------



## SouthBayFutbol

Kicker4Life said:


> There was never trashing of the leadership....that’s clearly commentary.
> 
> Put it this way, when your HS crush hits on you while you’re engaged, what do you do? Drop your fiancé for your HS crush because they’re into you now? If you decline their advance because your in a committed relationship, are you mistreating you’re HS crush?
> 
> You say SB is too big, then why didn’t ECNL recognize that 5 years ago?  Why wait till local clubs proved there was local talent in the SB that didn’t need to drive to OC to put together dominate teams, to offer entry?
> 
> Now the table has turned and I believe ECNL HQ has been fair in their approach to Beach, Legends and Pat’s to prove themselves and keep it out of the hand of Conference DOC’s.  I liken it to boxing or MMA when they say, “keep it out of the hands of the judges”.
> 
> So I don’t think there is bad blood between Beach and ECNL HQ and those steps are evidence to that point unless you can argue ECNL has beef with Legends, Pat’s and WC as well.


Kicker, Do you think ECRL will be some type of Pro/Rel? Or is this just a one-off to balance the Southwest Conference moving forward? I cannot find anywhere the rules for each conference and if there is automatic placement. In other words have the requirements to obtain ECNL for these clubs been detailed out or is it wishful thinking of "win and your in" for those on the outside looking in? Thanks!


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> They both were members of the ECNL and will get in.


The only potential issue would be that when FCV went DA, ECNL brought in Loudon their neighbor.   Hopefully FCV will get back as Surf did since there are a lot of parallels in the situation.


----------



## SoccerGuru

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Any thoughts on why possession is not more prevalent in college soccer?  I would assume if two teams are about equal that the team that can play possession will have an advantage, no?


Possession usually only works if every player on the field is above a certain skill level. It requires a lot of patience and to overlook size, speed and athletic ability for skill first. I am not for kick ball but I also think in America we love displays of athleticism and you won't see a ton of that from possession style soccer. Those are my two cents.


----------



## Dubs

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Any thoughts on why possession is not more prevalent in college soccer?  I would assume if two teams are about equal that the team that can play possession will have an advantage, no?


Because you need extremely technical players up and down your roster to pull it off.  In addition, you need good athletes as well.  Having the combination of both things is hard to come by across D1 teams.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SoccerGuru said:


> Possession usually only works if every player on the field is above a certain skill level. It requires a lot of patience and to overlook size, speed and athletic ability for skill first. I am not for kick ball but I also think in America we love displays of athleticism and you won't see a ton of that from possession style soccer. Those are my two cents.


What Baby Yoda said...

I love your avatar.  Can't wait for season 2 to drop.  The one good thing about this pandemic is that me my spouse and my two kids have gotten to go back over all of the great Star Wars stuff that has come out over the last 43 years and watch it in order of occurrance.  We just finished the Clone Wars and love how season 7 overlaps with Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## Copa9

MakeAPlay said:


> There are only like 6 or 7 teams in D1 college soccer that can consistently play possession against good opponents.  Stanford, UCLA, Florida State, Virginia, Penn State and Duke are the only ones that I have seen do it regularly against good opposition.  North Carolina plays Quasi-direct/possession/organized chaos.  Outside of them you are in for a lot of mostly direct play from the remaining 300+ teams unless they are playing a seriously inferior opponent.
> 
> Sorry to break it to you.  Good luck to you and your player.


I was talking about ECNL showcases. If you have attended them you would see what I am talking about, it doesn't take a genius. I was not referring to college D1 schools.  By the way I agree with you for the most part on which D1 schools play possession.


----------



## Copa9

dad4 said:


> Even Barca goes direct against Madrid.
> [/QUOT
> They would never play a pro game on grass that is  8-9" tall is my point.  Who has the advantage at a youth  college showcase on a field with reallllly tall grass?  Let's hope in the future ECNL spends some money to maintain their showcase fields was my point.


----------



## supercell

Kicker4Life said:


> The only potential issue would be that when FCV went DA, ECNL brought in Loudon their neighbor.   Hopefully FCV will get back as Surf did since there are a lot of parallels in the situation.


Yeah, there is alot of soccer congestion in the NoVA area where FCV is. Loudoun is literally across the street. Isn't TopHat in a similar situation geographically?


----------



## Surf Zombie

Yes, Top Hat is very close to the other GA clubs, but look at Dallas. Five ECNL clubs in one city, FC Dallas, Solar, DKSC, Sting & Texans.


----------



## Giesbock

VegasParent said:


> I think you could be on to something. I don't think it's shady at all. If this is what they are doing it is smart for ECNL to do it. Kill any chance of competition from forming.


I thought that’s what ECNL should have done from the outset..but for clubs to agree to form GA and then double back and accept an after the fact offer from ECNL is what I find questionable. Ethics count!  All the more so in youth athletics for gods sake!


----------



## Shivas

Surf Zombie said:


> Yes, Top Hat is very close to the other GA clubs, but look at Dallas. Five ECNL clubs in one city, FC Dallas, Solar, DKSC, Sting & Texans.


There are rumblings that Sting is going to get a 2nd Dallas ECNL team.  They have a "big" announcement at 5pm today.  They sure are not deserving of it.


----------



## Kicker4Life

SouthBayFutbol said:


> Kicker, Do you think ECRL will be some type of Pro/Rel? Or is this just a one-off to balance the Southwest Conference moving forward? I cannot find anywhere the rules for each conference and if there is automatic placement. In other words have the requirements to obtain ECNL for these clubs been detailed out or is it wishful thinking of "win and your in" for those on the outside looking in? Thanks!


I honestly don’t know how ECNL will proceed but if I have my guess (and wish) is that this year is a “one-off” but they prepare to love to Pro/Reg as we move forward.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Copa9 said:


> I was talking about ECNL showcases. If you have attended them you would see what I am talking about, it doesn't take a genius. I was not referring to college D1 schools.  By the way I agree with you for the most part on which D1 schools play possession.


The fall of 2015 Phoenix Showcase was the last ECNL Showcase that my kid played in.  She was U18 and they were only required to do one event that year although she did play in the Surf Thanksgiving event that year.  Back when she played the fields were all immaculate for showcase events.  Now there were a few individually not so good fields during league games (I remeber her playing against DeAnza Force her U14 season on a field at some park in Norcal) but most of the fields used were pretty good.  She played for the Strikers for most of her club career and they probably had the worst fields of any of the 12 teams in the Southwest Conference when she played for them.  Things must have changed after that with all of the competition for fields by the multitude of alphanumeric leagues.

Stay safe and socially distant.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## dad4

.


Kicker4Life said:


> I honestly don’t know how ECNL will proceed but if I have my guess (and wish) is that this year is a “one-off” but they prepare to love to Pro/Reg as we move forward.


I hope you are right that ECNL goes pro reg.  It would make it much more appealing to parents.

However, if they go pro reg by team, they have to be willing to tell a top club that their 2005 or 2006 crop isn't very good.


----------



## davin

MakeAPlay said:


> The fall of 2015 Phoenix Showcase was the last ECNL Showcase that my kid played in.  She was U18 and they were only required to do one event that year although she did play in the Surf Thanksgiving event that year.  Back when she played the fields were all immaculate for showcase events.  Now there were a few individually not so good fields during league games (I remeber her playing against DeAnza Force her U14 season on a field at some park in Norcal) but most of the fields used were pretty good.  She played for the Strikers for most of her club career and they probably had the worst fields of any of the 12 teams in the Southwest Conference when she played for them.  Things must have changed after that with all of the competition for fields by the multitude of alphanumeric leagues.
> 
> Stay safe and socially distant.  Good luck to you and your player.


I don't know what that other guy is crying about, but I've been to ECNL showcases before the GDA split until this year, and the fields at all the showcases I've attended have been immaculate. I don't think much has changed since you were there in 2015. I think his complaints are much ado about nothing.


----------



## VegasParent

Giesbock said:


> I thought that’s what ECNL should have done from the outset..but for clubs to agree to form GA and then double back and accept an after the fact offer from ECNL is what I find questionable. Ethics count!  All the more so in youth athletics for gods sake!


Good point


----------



## SoccerGuru

Kicker4Life said:


> I honestly don’t know how ECNL will proceed but if I have my guess (and wish) is that this year is a “one-off” but they prepare to love to Pro/Reg as we move forward.


would pro/reg be done per club or age group?


----------



## Desert Hound

davin said:


> I don't know what that other guy is crying about, but I've been to ECNL showcases before the GDA split until this year, and the fields at all the showcases I've attended have been immaculate. I don't think much has changed since you were there in 2015. I think his complaints are much ado about nothing.


The ECNL Phx showcases always have very nice fields.


----------



## dad4

VegasParent said:


> Good point


A club can't refuse ECNL status just to help GA.  

I do hope they still scrimmage the local GA teams and help advocate within ECNL for more expansion to reduce travel.


----------



## Kicker4Life

SoccerGuru said:


> would pro/reg be done per club or age group?


If they do it right, per age group.


----------



## GT45

Promotion relegation just leads to even more club hopping. The first teams to be relegated will lose their best players and never get back into the top league. It is also too confusing with scheduling if you promote by age group and not the entire club. ECNL schedules are the same for all age groups. When Blues play Slammers, all ECNL teams in those two clubs play each other the same day.


----------



## Kicknit22

Pardon my ignorance here, but why would Pro/Reg be good for the PARENTS?  Just curious.


----------



## ToonArmy

Would a team get relegated to regional league and the regional league team of the same club get relegated out or if they finished decent enough would the club have 2 regional league teams in the same age group? Lots to figure out. Or just let the clubs that have regional league only for this year for example Legends go ecnl and ecrl and let the clubs relagate and promote players between the teams


----------



## outside!

dad4 said:


> A club can't refuse ECNL status just to help GA.
> 
> I do hope they still scrimmage the local GA teams and help advocate within ECNL for more expansion to reduce travel.


Based on prior history, that is not going to happen.


----------



## tmoney

Surf Zombie said:


> Yes, Top Hat is very close to the other GA clubs, but look at Dallas. Five ECNL clubs in one city, FC Dallas, Solar, DKSC, Sting & Texans.


And ECNL also thought it was a good idea to only have one girls club (LA Breakers) in Los Angeles county to service a population of 10 million.


----------



## dad4

GT45 said:


> Promotion relegation just leads to even more club hopping. The first teams to be relegated will lose their best players and never get back into the top league. It is also too confusing with scheduling if you promote by age group and not the entire club. ECNL schedules are the same for all age groups. When Blues play Slammers, all ECNL teams in those two clubs play each other the same day.


Works fine when it is Blues v Slammers.  Those two will be fine either way.

It makes less sense when it is Slammers vs Arsenal AZ.  Are you sure every Arsenal/Slammers game is worth the plane flight?

Some years, sure.  But all of them?


----------



## Yousername

SoccerGuru said:


> Vegas guy, just ignore him like the rest of us do.....he constantly says he will stop posting and talking, he did it just recently and within 15 minutes he's talking and posting again. He tries to do say anything crazy so he can get someone to respond to him and derail any topic on here and turn it into his personal story and make it about him.


EVERY. SINGLE. TIME!!!


----------



## Desert Hound

dad4 said:


> Works fine when it is Blues v Slammers.  Those two will be fine either way.
> 
> It makes less sense when it is Slammers vs Arsenal AZ.  Are you sure every Arsenal/Slammers game is worth the plane flight?
> 
> Some years, sure.  But all of them?


It is one trip a year for Slammers to AZ. Not a burden in the least. 

I don't count the Phx showcases because clubs are going there regardless.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> It is one trip a year for Slammers to AZ. Not a burden in the least.
> 
> I don't count the Phx showcases because clubs are going there regardless.


You only get one game a day at a showcase.  Why waste it on a weak team?

Can you imagine making a team the way ECNL makes conferences?  "Suzie can't really dribble, but the her 07 and 02 sisters are really good, so let's put Suzie on the top team."


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> It is one trip a year for Slammers to AZ. Not a burden in the least.
> 
> I don't count the Phx showcases because clubs are going there regardless.


If it isn’t a big deal, you get on the plane and go to Slammers. Slammers doesn’t need you.  There are 10 teams within driving range that don’t ruin their whole weekend and clean out their wallets. Seriously, you are asking parents to spend $300 or more on a league soccer game for a 13 year old girl when they could play a better team for $5 in gas? And why? Because it’s good for your kid?


----------



## 12th_man_fan

SoccerGuru said:


> Vegas guy, just ignore him like the rest of us do.....he constantly says he will stop posting and talking, he did it just recently and within 15 minutes he's talking and posting again. He tries to do say anything crazy so he can get someone to respond to him and derail any topic on here and turn it into his personal story and make it about him.



I just hit the "IGNORE" option on the ID link and have never been happier.  Actually enjoy the forum again. Rest assured I am not missing anything.


----------



## girlsrule7

Kicker4Life said:


> The only potential issue would be that when FCV went DA, ECNL brought in Loudon their neighbor.   Hopefully FCV will get back as Surf did since there are a lot of parallels in the situation.


Hearing the blocking of clubs entering ECNL is also from influential clubs in the same conference that have made it to Champions League for playoffs in the past, but now that some stronger teams have entered their conference their chances of making it to the top divisions is in jeopardy. They need to limit the number of teams they can't beat.   Foolish if you ask me, blocking in-conference competition is weak.


----------



## wc_baller

dad4 said:


> You only get one game a day at a showcase.  Why waste it on a weak team?
> 
> Can you imagine making a team the way ECNL makes conferences?  "Suzie can't really dribble, but the her 07 and 02 sisters are really good, so let's put Suzie on the top team."


At ECNL Showcases, the teams are matched up by their overall performance in their conference. The top teams from different conferences  are matched up against each other, and so on. But anyway, the point of the showcase is for the players to be seen by colleges. They are organized, well run, and do exactly what they are intended to do - give the players a chance to play in front of a bunch of college scouts.


----------



## shales1002

dad4 said:


> You only get one game a day at a showcase.  Why waste it on a weak team?
> 
> Can you imagine making a team the way ECNL makes conferences?  "Suzie can't really dribble, but the her 07 and 02 sisters are really good, so let's put Suzie on the top team."


With regards to showcases, ECNL teams play like opponents . So weak teams play weak teams. AZ teams compete and win. NV teams compete and win.  To insinuate that teams outside of Socal are weak is insulting.  Besides AZ teams and NV teams travel for the bulk of their seasons.


----------



## shales1002

EOTL said:


> If it isn’t a big deal, you get on the plane and go to Slammers. Slammers doesn’t need you.  There are 10 teams within driving range that don’t ruin their whole weekend and clean out their wallets. Seriously, you are asking parents to spend $300 or more on a league soccer game for a 13 year old girl when they could play a better team for $5 in gas? And why? Because it’s good for your kid?


You do realize that’s exactly what’s happening ?

Arizona and Nevada travel A LOT. They are in buses and plane rides ALL the time.  Seriously to complain about ONE weekend out of EIGHT is asinine.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> If it isn’t a big deal, you get on the plane and go to Slammers. Slammers doesn’t need you.  There are 10 teams within driving range that don’t ruin their whole weekend and clean out their wallets. Seriously, you are asking parents to spend $300 or more on a league soccer game for a 13 year old girl when they could play a better team for $5 in gas? And why? Because it’s good for your kid?


Well as you say there are clubs nearby right? So play them and don't put your kid in ECNL. Problem solved.

If travel is an issue join a league that doesn't require it.


----------



## youthsportsugh

Surf Zombie said:


> FC DALLAS TO JOIN ECNL GIRLS FOR 2020-21 SEASON
> 
> 
> RICHMOND, VA (April 30, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce that FC Dallas will be joining the ECNL Girls in the 2020-2021 season. The addition of FC Dallas to the league marks another national leader in girls soccer re-aligning with the ECNL.  “We are thrilled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com





shales1002 said:


> You do realize that’s exactly what’s happening ?
> 
> Arizona and Nevada travel A LOT. They are in buses and plane rides ALL the time.  Seriously to complain about ONE weekend out of EIGHT is asinine.


That was also the problem with DA in NorCAL -- too much plane travel and that would be the same in whatever new league the former DA teams are putting together. A plane trip to Salt Lake for 1 game/Portland 1 game/ AZ 2 games/SD 2 games/ Seattle for 2 games and that doesn't include the 3 showcases a year.  ECNL much better from a travel perspective here in NorCaAL


----------



## EOTL

shales1002 said:


> You do realize that’s exactly what’s happening ?
> 
> Arizona and Nevada travel A LOT. They are in buses and plane rides ALL the time.  Seriously to complain about ONE weekend out of EIGHT is asinine.


I know you travel a lot, and good for you if that’s how you want to spend your money.  But you still haven’t explained why it’s a good idea for a SoCal team parent to drop $300 or more for their 13 year old daughter to play one league game. The problem is you can’t. There is no legitimate reason for a SoCal team to do so. 

When we send 4 teams to AZ to play a league game, that’s $25K that went to American Airlines and Marriott but could have paid the fees for six of those players for an entire freakin’ year. When we go to NV, that’s another six players. Don’t tell me it’s only $300, because it’s actually closer to $50,000 a club. If both genders are going, that’s $100,000 a club! By the time we’re done traveling for those two useless beat downs, almost 1/5 of an ECNL club’s fees could have been free.

Look, if high level soccer is important to you, pay what it costs to go where it is. Otherwise, do whatever it is kids should really do in places where grass shouldn’t grow.


----------



## pokergod

shales1002 said:


> With regards to showcases, ECNL teams play like opponents . So weak teams play weak teams. AZ teams compete and win. NV teams compete and win.  To insinuate that teams outside of Socal are weak is insulting.  Besides AZ teams and NV teams travel for the bulk of their seasons.


Just because a team is weak doesn't mean they don't have a great player, or two, or three.  Many very good players get recruited when the recruiter is there to watch a great player on the other team.


----------



## From the Spot

Colleges recruit players not teams.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> Well as you say there are clubs nearby right? So play them and don't put your kid in ECNL. Problem solved.
> 
> If travel is an issue join a league that doesn't require it.


I am in norcal.  It is hard enough to find a good game when you include ECNL clubs.  If you exclude ECNL, there is no way to create a competitive season for top girls.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> I know you travel a lot, and good for you if that’s how you want to spend your money.  But you still haven’t explained why it’s a good idea for a SoCal team parent to drop $300 or more for their 13 year old daughter to play one league game. The problem is you can’t. There is no legitimate reason for a SoCal team to do so.
> 
> When we send 4 teams to AZ to play a league game, that’s $25K that went to American Airlines and Marriott but could have paid the fees for six of those players for an entire freakin’ year. When we go to NV, that’s another six players. Don’t tell me it’s only $300, because it’s actually closer to $50,000 a club. If both genders are going, that’s $100,000 a club! By the time we’re done traveling for those two useless beat downs, almost 1/5 of an ECNL club’s fees could have been free.
> 
> Look, if high level soccer is important to you, pay what it costs to go where it is. Otherwise, do whatever it is kids should really do in places where grass shouldn’t grow.


I agree.  

So add some top clubs like legends and beach.   Better than wasting money on plane tickets every year.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> I agree.
> 
> So add some top clubs like legends and beach.   Better than wasting money on plane tickets every year.


I like it. You’re using your brain. There are about 10 ECNL clubs already, which is probably plenty since you can also play tournaments and other leagues, but if adding Beach and Legends is helpful and won’t cause existing clubs to lose customers, go for it.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> I like it. You’re using your brain. There are about 10 ECNL clubs already, which is probably plenty since you can also play tournaments and other leagues, but if adding Beach and Legends is helpful and won’t cause existing clubs to lose customers, go for it.


I think you gain more customers by limiting plane trips than you lose by competing with Beach.

Socal has about 1/4 of the top talent in girls soccer.  You dont need to travel to find a game.


----------



## shales1002

pokergod said:


> Just because a team is weak doesn't mean they don't have a great player, or two, or three.  Many very good players get recruited when the recruiter is there to watch a great player on the other team.


Absolutely. There are great players on weaker teams. The point I was making like opponents/records compete.


----------



## shales1002

dad4 said:


> I think you gain more customers by limiting plane trips than you lose by competing with Beach.
> 
> Socal has about 1/4 of the top talent in girls soccer.  You dont need to travel to find a game.


Let me get this right ...Beach and Legends should be in ECNL because it’s more convenient. States like Arizona and Nevada , are to far to travel when in reality Arizona and Nevada teams are doing the bulk of the travel 7 out of 8 weekends. Within ECNL Southwest Conference there aren’t blow outs week after week.

Gain customers?? ECNL already has enough customers that’s why clubs can’t get into the league and have resorted to making their own one up. 

I’m sure Legends and Beach were offered ECNL before the GDA folded (prior years). They dug their heels in and stayed GDA. Now that the table is full, ECNL should let them in because they are better than... ummm.  

If the one travel to Arizona and one Nevada travel is to much for you, don’t go to those games. After all it’s only two weekends out the 14-16 weekends played.


----------



## MacDre

shales1002 said:


> Let me get this right ...Beach and Legends should be in ECNL because it’s more convenient. States like Arizona and Nevada , are to far to travel when in reality Arizona and Nevada teams are doing the bulk of the travel 7 out of 8 weekends. Within ECNL Southwest Conference there aren’t blow outs week after week.
> 
> Gain customers?? ECNL already has enough customers that’s why clubs can’t get into the league and have resorted to making their own one up.
> 
> I’m sure Legends and Beach were offered ECNL before the GDA folded (prior years). They dug their heels in and stayed GDA. Now that the table is full, ECNL should let them in because they are better than... ummm.
> 
> If the one travel to Arizona and one Nevada travel is to much for you, don’t go to those games. After all it’s only two weekends out the 14-16 weekends played.


I think the point that they’re making is that they are spending lots of money to develop and expose players in NV and AZ when there is great local competition.  What’s your rationale as to why it’s a good idea to incur the additional unnecessary expenses of travel to AZ & NV?


----------



## shales1002

EOTL said:


> I know you travel a lot, and good for you if that’s how you want to spend your money.  But you still haven’t explained why it’s a good idea for a SoCal team parent to drop $300 or more for their 13 year old daughter to play one league game. The problem is you can’t. There is no legitimate reason for a SoCal team to do so.
> 
> When we send 4 teams to AZ to play a league game, that’s $25K that went to American Airlines and Marriott but could have paid the fees for six of those players for an entire freakin’ year. When we go to NV, that’s another six players. Don’t tell me it’s only $300, because it’s actually closer to $50,000 a club. If both genders are going, that’s $100,000 a club! By the time we’re done traveling for those two useless beat downs, almost 1/5 of an ECNL club’s fees could have been free.
> 
> Look, if high level soccer is important to you, pay what it costs to go where it is. Otherwise, do whatever it is kids should really do in places where grass shouldn’t grow.


1. Wrong club if you are thinking about beat downs. That was the former GDA club not the ECNL club.

2.There are some things that money just can’t buy. When I ask my DD what are some of her favorite memories, and to hear her say team travel, travel with her parents/family , or about a random adventure that happened while traveling. To hear stories about the times we went to this place or that place, to hear the joy in her stories is worth more than $300. She will always have those moments and memories. I’m glad I’m in the position for her to have these experiences. I’m just lucky that I have had WAY more travel memories  than most of those in SoCal who complain about driving up the 405.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

youthsportsugh said:


> That was also the problem with DA in NorCAL -- too much plane travel and that would be the same in whatever new league the former DA teams are putting together. A plane trip to Salt Lake for 1 game/Portland 1 game/ AZ 2 games/SD 2 games/ Seattle for 2 games and that doesn't include the 3 showcases a year.  ECNL much better from a travel perspective here in NorCaAL


As I remember, regular season ECNL in NorCal only plays the "plane travel" teams one time a year. So, they travel to those locales every other year where DA played "plane travel" teams in their conference twice a year guaranteeing travel to every locale each year.


----------



## dad4

shales1002 said:


> Let me get this right ...Beach and Legends should be in ECNL because it’s more convenient. States like Arizona and Nevada , are to far to travel when in reality Arizona and Nevada teams are doing the bulk of the travel 7 out of 8 weekends. Within ECNL Southwest Conference there aren’t blow outs week after week.
> 
> Gain customers?? ECNL already has enough customers that’s why clubs can’t get into the league and have resorted to making their own one up.
> 
> I’m sure Legends and Beach were offered ECNL before the GDA folded (prior years). They dug their heels in and stayed GDA. Now that the table is full, ECNL should let them in because they are better than... ummm.
> 
> If the one travel to Arizona and one Nevada travel is to much for you, don’t go to those games. After all it’s only two weekends out the 14-16 weekends played.


I guess it depends on the goal of creating a league.

If you goal is to collect as much money as possible from rich parents and give it to American Airlines, then carry on.

If your goal is to make it possible for kids to play high level soccer, then maybe you need to deal with the cost structure.


----------



## Kicker4Life

shales1002 said:


> I’m sure Legends and Beach were offered ECNL before the GDA folded (prior years). They dug their heels in and stayed GDA. Now that the table is full, ECNL should let them in because they are better than... ummm.


 So ECNL says NO for a few years.  DA rolls out the red carpet, you accept and finally you stop loosing SB kids to OC ECNL clubs and prove what you’ve been promoting for years to ECNL.  while you’re having success ECNL says, “hey, we see what you’ve been saying and sorry for saying no for so long, why don’t you walk away from DA and come to ECNL”.  They should just drop and move?  You seriously blame them for that?

I didn’t expect ECNL to just let Beach in at this point and agree with the ECRL move. The fact the teams stayed together and actually got stronger due to Galaxy folding proves kids would prefer not to make the 1.5 hour commute and will band together to make a point.   Just hope Lavars keeps his word.


----------



## EOTL

From the Spot said:


> Colleges recruit players not teams.


Not entirely.

Let me ask you this. If you were a college soccer coach, how would you go about finding your next group of recruits? Sit in your office and read hundreds of emails every week, and diligently watch all the insufferable soccer videos set to the awful background music? Maybe blindly show up at showcases and troll games between lower tier clubs because that’s where hidden gems like Halie Mace are just waiting to be found? No!!!!

You know there will always be a lot of players on every Blues and Slammers A team who are good enough for your team, so you call those coaches in advance because you know based on years you’ve spent “recruiting” them that they’ll steer you right. They’ll tell you who’s out of your league, who’s not good enough, who doesn’t have the grades or is too smart for your state school, and who may be in your wheelhouse. Then you watch those teams at a showcase. But if you didn’t build that relationship, you get run over rough shod by the coaches who did. And maybe after you’ve watched the heavy hitter clubs where you get the most value for your time, you stick around for a lesser game to watch a kid who kept blowing up your inbox with sweet requests to watch her game and remotely tolerable videos. But you probably say screw it and hit the hotel bar, and Hailie Mace ends up at juco.

If your kid can play but stays at a lesser club, you leave a lot to chance. And that assumes she gets the same level of training, which she almost certainly won’t, because the best competition is at the big clubs, and those coaches didn’t get Cromwell’s cell number because they hit on her at a bar; they got it because they’re really good coaches  who consistently churn out talent.


----------



## vegasguy

dad4 said:


> I agree.
> 
> So add some top clubs like legends and beach.   Better than wasting money on plane tickets every year.


Why are you flying?  

Team travel teach the player independence and self responsibility.  Let the pack there bags, manage there time, study while on the road.  Sounds like a prequel to college life.


----------



## Giesbock

EOTL said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> Let me ask you this. If you were a college soccer coach, how would you go about finding your next group of recruits? Sit in your office and read hundreds of emails every week, and diligently watch all the insufferable soccer videos set to the awful background music? Maybe blindly show up at showcases and troll games between lower tier clubs because that’s where hidden gems like Halie Mace are just waiting to be found? No!!!!
> 
> You know there will always be a lot of players on every Blues and Slammers A team who are good enough for your team, so you call those coaches in advance because you know based on years you’ve spent “recruiting” them that they’ll steer you right. They’ll tell you who’s out of your league, who’s not good enough, who doesn’t have the grades or is too smart for your state school, and who may be in your wheelhouse. Then you watch those teams at a showcase. But if you didn’t build that relationship, you get run over rough shod by the coaches who did. And maybe after you’ve watched the heavy hitter clubs where you get the most value for your time, you stick around for a lesser game to watch a kid who kept blowing up your inbox with sweet requests to watch her game and remotely tolerable videos. But you probably say screw it and hit the hotel bar, and Hailie Mace ends up at juco.
> 
> If your kid can play but stays at a lesser club, you leave a lot to chance. And that assumes she gets the same level of training, which she almost certainly won’t, because the best competition is at the big clubs, and those coaches didn’t get Cromwell’s cell number because they hit on her at a bar; they got it because they’re really good coaches  who consistently churn out talent.


My kid scrimmaged at an ID camp not long ago. Her team playing against Coach Cromwell’s.  My kid made two solid runs right past Coach. ..one a clean cross and assist; the second was a shot that clipped the far post, came out, for a team mate to clean up. 2 assists in a 2-0 scrimmage win.  
Big deal?  Yeah for my kid!  But.no idea if Coach was watching and jotting my kid’s jersey # down? !

Little moments can make all the difference.


----------



## Swoosh

pokergod said:


> Just because a team is weak doesn't mean they don't have a great player, or two, or three.  Many very good players get recruited when the recruiter is there to watch a great player on the other team.


When a team is weak, you get JC recruiters...what are you saying?


----------



## Swoosh

EOTL said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> Let me ask you this. If you were a college soccer coach, how would you go about finding your next group of recruits? Sit in your office and read hundreds of emails every week, and diligently watch all the insufferable soccer videos set to the awful background music? Maybe blindly show up at showcases and troll games between lower tier clubs because that’s where hidden gems like Halie Mace are just waiting to be found? No!!!!
> 
> You know there will always be a lot of players on every Blues and Slammers A team who are good enough for your team, so you call those coaches in advance because you know based on years you’ve spent “recruiting” them that they’ll steer you right. They’ll tell you who’s out of your league, who’s not good enough, who doesn’t have the grades or is too smart for your state school, and who may be in your wheelhouse. Then you watch those teams at a showcase. But if you didn’t build that relationship, you get run over rough shod by the coaches who did. And maybe after you’ve watched the heavy hitter clubs where you get the most value for your time, you stick around for a lesser game to watch a kid who kept blowing up your inbox with sweet requests to watch her game and remotely tolerable videos. But you probably say screw it and hit the hotel bar, and Hailie Mace ends up at juco.
> 
> If your kid can play but stays at a lesser club, you leave a lot to chance. And that assumes she gets the same level of training, which she almost certainly won’t, because the best competition is at the big clubs, and those coaches didn’t get Cromwell’s cell number because they hit on her at a bar; they got it because they’re really good coaches  who consistently churn out talent.


LOL.  A team wins because they have a good consistent forward or two, and a good gk/cb.  Everyone else is side cheese. College coaches know this, sorry you don't.  Standing out at a lesser club is way better than being a side cheese bro.


----------



## Desert Hound

MacDre said:


> I think the point that they’re making is that they are spending lots of money to develop and expose players in NV and AZ when there is great local competition.  What’s your rationale as to why it’s a good idea to incur the additional unnecessary expenses of travel to AZ & NV?


Again if there is great local competition, why join ECNL?

You can have it all. Great local competition, no travel, and lower fees if you stay out of ECNL...right?

So why join a travel league and complain about a single car ride to PHX and Vegas?

Many times if coming from LA and going to San Diego you are doing a Sat and Sun game. With that traffic a lot of time on the road and you are getting a hotel.

Isn't there better or equal competition in the LA area so that you don't need to drive to SD and get a hotel there? Isn't that your argument?


----------



## GT45

Kicker4Life said:


> So ECNL says NO for a few years.  DA rolls out the red carpet, you accept and finally you stop loosing SB kids to OC ECNL clubs and prove what you’ve been promoting for years to ECNL.  while you’re having success ECNL says, “hey, we see what you’ve been saying and sorry for saying no for so long, why don’t you walk away from DA and come to ECNL”.  They should just drop and move?  You seriously blame them for that?
> 
> I didn’t expect ECNL to just let Beach in at this point and agree with the ECRL move. The fact the teams stayed together and actually got stronger due to Galaxy folding proves kids would prefer not to make the 1.5 hour commute and will band together to make a point.   Just hope Lavars keeps his word.


Lavers has not promised anything. So there is no word to keep. Beach can win the 4th tier open cup playoffs. That guarantees nothing. Yes, 4th tier playoffs.

4 tiers:
Champions
North American
Showcase
Open Cup

Regional teams are only eligible for the Open Cup


----------



## Kicker4Life

GT45 said:


> Lavers has not promised anything. So there is no word to keep.


curious as to how you know this to be a fact?


----------



## EOTL

Swoosh said:


> LOL.  A team wins because they have a good consistent forward or two, and a good gk/cb.  Everyone else is side cheese. College coaches know this, sorry you don't.  Standing out at a lesser club is way better than being a side cheese bro.


Ok. If lesser clubs are all you know, I’m not surprised you think that. If you’ve never seen practices at a club that has virtually every kid in three age groups committed to D1 pushing each other to improve at every practice, ok. If you’ve never seen a recruitment process essentially begin and end when the club coach picks up the phone and talks to the coach at the college where your kid would like to go, also ok.  If you’ve never watched a club game in which every kid on the field will eventually play D1 and is attended by 75 college coaches, ok. 

If you want to take your chances your way, go for it. As I’ve said, there’s more than one way to get recruited. But your way is more likely to land your kid at Northridge even if they belong at Santa Clara or Cal, or at Santa Clara instead of UCLA.


----------



## MacDre

N


Desert Hound said:


> Again if there is great local competition, why join ECNL?
> 
> You can have it all. Great local competition, no travel, and lower fees if you stay out of ECNL...right?
> 
> So why join a travel league and complain about a single car ride to PHX and Vegas?
> 
> Many times if coming from LA and going to San Diego you are doing a Sat and Sun game. With that traffic a lot of time on the road and you are getting a hotel.
> 
> Isn't there better or equal competition in the LA area so that you don't need to drive to SD and get a hotel there? Isn't that your argument?


 No, I am not making any argument.  My kid doesn’t play club soccer.  I was just following the debate for information purposes.
@EOTL and @dad4 have put forth clear and compelling reasons as to why folks in California  should not have to travel.

I was waiting for you to put forth reasons why you think folks in California should incur great expense (time & money) to develop kids they don’t know in AZ or NV. I think your response that AZ & NV are part of ECNL and if you don’t like it, join another league is lame as fuck and only breeds unnecessary resentment.
Why can’t you put forth any valid reasons?  Why are you alienating folks instead of compelling them to collaborate with you?


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Ok. If lesser clubs are all you know, I’m not surprised you think that. If you’ve never seen practices at a club that has virtually every kid in three age groups committed to D1 pushing each other to improve at every practice, ok. If you’ve never seen a recruitment process essentially begin and end when the club coach picks up the phone and talks to the coach at the college where your kid would like to go, also ok.  If you’ve never watched a club game in which every kid on the field will eventually play D1 and is attended by 75 college coaches, ok.
> 
> If you want to take your chances your way, go for it. As I’ve said, there’s more than one way to get recruited. But your way is more likely to land your kid at Northridge even if they belong at Santa Clara or Cal, or at Santa Clara instead of UCLA.


Enough with the college sales pitch BS.

You know, and I know, that a 10 year old girl at Blues is more likely to have knee surgery or a concussion than a scholarship to UCLA or Stanford.

Want to go to UCLA?  Great.  Study up.  About 60 kids got into UCLA by playing soccer.  There are over 30,000 kids who got into UCLA by studying.


----------



## shales1002

MacDre said:


> N
> 
> No, I am not making any argument.  My kid doesn’t play club soccer.  I was just following the debate for information purposes.
> @EOTL and @dad4 have put forth clear and compelling reasons as to why folks in California  should not have to travel.
> 
> I was waiting for you to put forth reasons why you think folks in California should incur great expense (time & money) to develop kids they don’t know in AZ or NV. I think your response that AZ & NV are part of ECNL and if you don’t like it, join another league is lame as fuck and only breeds unnecessary resentment.
> Why can’t you put forth any valid reasons?  Why are you alienating folks instead of compelling them to collaborate with you?


@Desert Hound responded to the question sufficiently. You just chose not to accept his answer.  It seriously isn’t a great expense in the grand scheme of things. ONE trip in fall and ONE in the spring is not going to make or break anything for travel teams. As someone stated earlier, consider it a college prequel. To come on hear and to complain about TWO trips per year is just annoying af. You want to hear something even crazier, with all of the travel Nevada and Arizona teams do to SoCal, we probably pay much less then the SoCal teams pay for their “local” games from what I’m hearing, Also, driving from San Diego to anywhere in the valley Or even L.A. can take 3 hours. Talk about frustration.

I already answered your question....just in case you missed it.

There are some things that money just can’t buy. When I ask my DD what are some of her favorite memories, and to hear her say team travel, travel with her parents/family , or about a random adventure that happened while traveling. To hear stories about the times we went to this place or that place, to hear the joy in her stories is worth more than $300. She will always have those moments and memories. I’m glad I’m in the position for her to have these experiences. I’m just lucky that I have had WAY more travel memories  than most of those in SoCal who complain about driving up the 405.


----------



## dad4

shales1002 said:


> @Desert Hound responded to the question sufficiently. You just chose not to accept his answer.  It seriously isn’t a great expense in the grand scheme of things. ONE trip in fall and ONE in the spring is not going to make or break anything for travel teams. As someone stated earlier, consider it a college prequel. To come on hear and to complain about TWO trips per year is just annoying af. You want to hear something even crazier, with all of the travel Nevada and Arizona teams do to SoCal, we probably pay much less then the SoCal teams pay for their “local” games from what I’m hearing, Also, driving from San Diego to anywhere in the valley Or even L.A. can take 3 hours. Talk about frustration.
> 
> I already answered your question....just in case you missed it.
> 
> There are some things that money just can’t buy. When I ask my DD what are some of her favorite memories, and to hear her say team travel, travel with her parents/family , or about a random adventure that happened while traveling. To hear stories about the times we went to this place or that place, to hear the joy in her stories is worth more than $300. She will always have those moments and memories. I’m glad I’m in the position for her to have these experiences. I’m just lucky that I have had WAY more travel memories  than most of those in SoCal who complain about driving up the 405.


On what basis do you say that two trips a year isn’t make or break for anyone?  

There are plenty of families for whom just paying their share of a coach is a stretch.  An extra thousand dollars per kid each year can really hurt.

If you are rich enough that trips are minor expenses, then good for you.  But at least have the courtesy to understand that not everyone is in the same situation. 

Otherwise, you are effectively saying that “I am rich, and I am happy for high level soccer to be organized solely for the convenience of people like me.”


----------



## EOTL

shales1002 said:


> @Desert Hound responded to the question sufficiently. You just chose not to accept his answer.  It seriously isn’t a great expense in the grand scheme of things. ONE trip in fall and ONE in the spring is not going to make or break anything for travel teams. As someone stated earlier, consider it a college prequel. To come on hear and to complain about TWO trips per year is just annoying af. You want to hear something even crazier, with all of the travel Nevada and Arizona teams do to SoCal, we probably pay much less then the SoCal teams pay for their “local” games from what I’m hearing, Also, driving from San Diego to anywhere in the valley Or even L.A. can take 3 hours. Talk about frustration.
> 
> I already answered your question....just in case you missed it.
> 
> There are some things that money just can’t buy. When I ask my DD what are some of her favorite memories, and to hear her say team travel, travel with her parents/family , or about a random adventure that happened while traveling. To hear stories about the times we went to this place or that place, to hear the joy in her stories is worth more than $300. She will always have those moments and memories. I’m glad I’m in the position for her to have these experiences. I’m just lucky that I have had WAY more travel memories  than most of those in SoCal who complain about driving up the 405.


Except those aren’t the only two trips SoCal clubs make. They also typically make trips for showcases that actually mean something. Everyone’s kids have meaningful travel experiences, but that doesn’t mean they need to be to play your kid’s crappy club. No one is going to look back fondly on that trip except the one bench player who got her one hat trick.

You’re still just arguing that people should do what’s best for you, although it makes no sense for them. It’s only a matter of time until ECNL adds more crap clubs in your region so that everyone gets what makes sense. Then if you want to play real teams, you can play at Surf Cup and ECNL showcases.


----------



## LB Mom 78

Kicker4Life said:


> curious as to how you know this to be a fact?


Do you know of a promise made to Beach and Legends to get into ECNL if they perform well enough in ECRL?  Do a certain number of ECRL teams have to perform well or just one? Where did the promise rumor come from in the first place?  Are the Beach and Legends coaches telling families this?


----------



## shales1002

EOTL said:


> Except those aren’t the only two trips SoCal clubs make. They also typically make trips for showcases that actually mean something. Everyone’s kids have meaningful travel experiences, but that doesn’t mean they need to be to play your kid’s crappy club. No one is going to look back fondly on that trip except the one bench player who got her one hat trick.
> 
> You’re still just arguing that people should do what’s best for you, although it makes no sense for them. It’s only a matter of time until ECNL adds more crap clubs in your region so that everyone gets what makes sense. Then if you want to play real teams, you can play at Surf Cup and ECNL showcases.


Jeez someone didn’t take his happy pill this morning.  So out of state ECNL teams are crappy? Right  Wrong club if think hat tricks are happening...especially not with my DD. That’s actually pretty laughable.  You know...go take TWO happy pills and have a nice day.


----------



## 46n2

We have had some amazing memories traveling and when things get tough we take a look at who can and can't go.  Maybe not all five of us go this time and maybe its just 2 of us.  Maybe just the player...you get to a point that you know there is going to be travel involved and then make a commitment to the team , you don't decide to leave mid way, you don't decide to not go on these trips and let you team down, you crunch your options.
Make a educated decision on what's important to you and go from there.  If your player is riding the pine and gets minimal playing time then I would not recommend being on a heavy travel based team and go where playing time makes sense, I know I would not be traveling if my kids wasn't playing the amount of time they do. 
Some clubs travel less, thats ok,  other clubs with higher ranked teams travel more sometimes all they do is look for competition, one year I paid over 16k in fees maybe a bit more with all the travel and WE loved it and still talk about all the games and WINS we had.  

Its not that we are rich or that we don't understand everyone is not in the same position , its that our expectation is that you signed up for this , you can't sit here ,sign on the dotted line , then start complaining, go play elsewhere then.  Nobody made anybody here join the team.  If you cannot afford to pay dues and travel cost its nobody's fault, period.

Soccer is a beautiful sport that anyone can play and enjoy at any price.

Free go to the park or pick a rec league
Little bit more competition and commitment play club-Plenty of choices....and levels if ECNL is too much travel Id really take a step back and make some hard decisions here.
Wanna see how you DD/BB are stacked up Nationally/Worldwide , get on one of the best teams in the area and strap in...

Road trips are awesome, yes expensive at times , but awesome....we make changes to make sure we can fulfill our commitment to all the players on the team.   

You have a 20 yr window with these kids , have the best time possible


----------



## dad4

Think of it this way.  There is a skill question, and a money question.  Having one doesn’t guarantee the other.

Where do you think high skill low money players belong?

I believe the high skill low money players belong in the same league as any other high skill players.  This is because my daughter wants to play against the best.  Not just the best who can afford it.


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> N
> 
> No, I am not making any argument.  My kid doesn’t play club soccer.  I was just following the debate for information purposes.
> @EOTL and @dad4 have put forth clear and compelling reasons as to why folks in California  should not have to travel.
> 
> I was waiting for you to put forth reasons why you think folks in California should incur great expense (time & money) to develop kids they don’t know in AZ or NV. I think your response that AZ & NV are part of ECNL and if you don’t like it, join another league is lame as fuck and only breeds unnecessary resentment.
> Why can’t you put forth any valid reasons?  Why are you alienating folks instead of compelling them to collaborate with you?


Ok here is the arguement of the Socal parent.  We are socal and our players are so good no reason  for us to go anywhere.  There are no good teams in NV and AZ so why go.  There are no good players in AZ and NV and our third team has better players than their teams because well look at us we are socal.  We have the best and are the best and when we lose to a AZ or NV team it is because we had to travel for one game or are starters were sick or injured, or the food was poor at the hotel or we played not up our Level but down to theirs. Don't get us started on showcases When we go to a showcase and play that Indiana we don't understand why we play such a lowly group of kids.    That is the arguement you put forth.

In reality is is exclusionary and saying AZ and NV do not deserve a seat at our table.    I have seen fifty coaches and the majority were D1 on a sideline of our second composite team and the reality is AZ and NV are placing girls in college at a high % and doing it consistently.  We have the tougher schedule.  When we travel to you all, you have no game on Saturday and play us on Sunday after a day where we played a previous game.  Benefit to you.  ECNL is a platform that has a cost.  Apple watch has a cost and if you do not want one you do not buy it.  When you join ECNL you understand the cost.  If you do not want to incur the cost and play very good teams from AZ and NV do not make the purchase.  Their are great Gold level CSL Presidio and SCDSL teams that are promoting players as well.

@MacDre before you go where you know you want to go.. this is not that arguement.


----------



## vegasguy

dad4 said:


> Think of it this way.  There is a skill question, and a money question.  Having one doesn’t guarantee the other.
> 
> Where do you think high skill low money players belong?
> 
> I believe the high skill low money players belong in the same league as any other high skill players.  This is because my daughter wants to play against the best.  Not just the best who can afford it.



99% of us do too and that is why there are clubs giving dues away to underprivileged players.  That is why we team travel putting 4 girls in a room together.  That is why coaches forgo fees and why we fundraise.  Understand Socal in their greatness have clubs due in excess of 3x that of others states sometimes.


----------



## 46n2

dad4 said:


> Think of it this way.  There is a skill question, and a money question.  Having one doesn’t guarantee the other.
> 
> Where do you think high skill low money players belong?
> 
> I believe the high skill low money players belong in the same league as any other high skill players.  This is because my daughter wants to play against the best.  Not just the best who can afford it.


Not arguing like the other poster said-  here's my 2 points

I hope you guys are good and having alot of fun , its just soccer.  if your daughter belongs on a great team that travels and plays the best , then *expect* to pay like the rest of us or get funding somehow from someone or somewhere, its just life.....all you can do is find that team she wants to play on , have her work her butt off and *EARN* her spot.  Any high-level team after 14yr old , all the players deserves to be there.  Money can't buy this on these levels.

Money versus Skill has nothing to do with if you players are not in that league, if your DD is skilled(awesome and great to hear) , try out and they will make sure that she makes the team.  

*Ive never seen a coach turn down a highly skilled player due to cost, never*.  

Its typically the level of commitment the parent is not willing to sign up for, or its the father that is bat shit crazy like some of the posters on here that leave mid season, complain about playing time or constantly talk about being lied too 5 yrs ago and ruin it for their kids.  Small world and all coaches talk....

  We all want to help anyone and if you need a little push , find that team that she likes and go for it,!!!!  If the cost are high and your worried about how your going to afford it(Like all of us) Id say the coach will say, let me work on some things and he'll make it happen.

Good luck high skill low income isn't a realistic topic .  Good Luck


----------



## Kicker4Life

LB Mom 78 said:


> Do you know of a promise made to Beach and Legends to get into ECNL if they perform well enough in ECRL?  Do a certain number of ECRL teams have to perform well or just one? Where did the promise rumor come from in the first place?  Are the Beach and Legends coaches telling families this?


I know what I know and I know what I’ve been told and I’ve shared this.


----------



## Jose has returned

Wasn't this lawsuit one of the reasons the DA folded?......DA  is back on everyone.  JK
https://www.dailywire.com/news/u-s-womens-soccer-sued-over-alleged-gender-pay-discrimination-judge-nope-rapinoe-responds?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=benshapiro


----------



## LB Mom 78

Kicker4Life said:


> I know what I know and I know what I’ve been told and I’ve shared this.





Jose has returned said:


> Wasn't this lawsuit one of the reasons the DA folded?......DA  is back on everyone.  JK
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/u-s-womens-soccer-sued-over-alleged-gender-pay-discrimination-judge-nope-rapinoe-responds?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=benshapiro


Maybe they will collectively bargain a better deal for themselves next time. Until then, they will have to live up to the legal binding contract that the parties agreed to.


----------



## Jose has returned

LB Mom 78 said:


> Maybe they will collectively bargain a better deal for themselves next time. Until then, they will have to live up to the legal binding contract that the parties agreed to.


i agree.  bad contract.  i hope they negotiate and get the best deal they can.  
I've been stuck with a bad contract but go through it and we did better the next time


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> Think of it this way.  There is a skill question, and a money question.  Having one doesn’t guarantee the other.
> 
> Where do you think high skill low money players belong?
> 
> I believe the high skill low money players belong in the same league as any other high skill players.  This is because my daughter wants to play against the best.  Not just the best who can afford it.


Great, we can subsidize those kids with the $600 everyone saves when they no longer need to travel to NV and AZ for easy wins.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Kicker4Life said:


> I know what I know and I know what I’ve been told and I’ve shared this.


I would just be concerned about what was actually said between ecnl and beach. If you are staying due to distance I completely get it but if it’s for ecnl the following year, I’m not sure if that’s the case. Let’s say for instance, ecnl told Beach no ecnl until 2022. Would beach really tell their parents so they defect or tell them we are going to work hard to find the best situation possible......and so on. They need the parents to pay money so they can keep running the club. If you stay for opportunity in ecnl, that seems very uncertain but if it’s because you don’t want to drive and are fine with whatever happens. I get it.
Would you stay if next year you find out they are not ecnl again?


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> Great, we can subsidize those kids with the $600 everyone saves when they no longer need to travel to NV and AZ for easy wins.


How much do you spend on your trips to SD or from SD to LA? Many of those games are back to back Sat or Sun games. You are driving and getting hotels for some of those trips. That cost is being very optimistic $150. More realistic is $200 plus.

Why travel for those? 

The difference to AZ is maybe $100 for a trip. So please stop bitching.

It is not like playing AZ and NV is $300 more vs going down to SD or driving up to LA. Those local trips that many times include hotel are at least $200.

So not a big difference. You make it seem like hey if we didn't do Az or NV we would save $300 per person while you overlook many of the local trips you make also include travel.

If you as a parent don't like travel the solution is simple. Join a local league. After all you keep telling us that there are plenty of great clubs not in ECNL that are nearby.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> Great, we can subsidize those kids with the $600 everyone saves when they no longer need to travel to NV and AZ for easy wins.


So maybe subsidize LA teams doing overnight trips in SD?

Or if from SD subsidize those teams for their overnights in LA.

You are already traveling and spending cash.

And you and many others argue why travel?

I agree...why do overnights in SD? After all you have all that great competition in LA. And if in SD, why do overnights in LA if you have all that good competition in SD?

Join a local league and all your problems are solved.


----------



## Kicker4Life

SoccerGuru said:


> I would just be concerned about what was actually said between ecnl and beach. If you are staying due to distance I completely get it but if it’s for ecnl the following year, I’m not sure if that’s the case. Let’s say for instance, ecnl told Beach no ecnl until 2022. Would beach really tell their parents so they defect or tell them we are going to work hard to find the best situation possible......and so on. They need the parents to pay money so they can keep running the club. If you stay for opportunity in ecnl, that seems very uncertain but if it’s because you don’t want to drive and are fine with whatever happens. I get it.
> Would you stay if next year you find out they are not ecnl again?


My DD’s wanted to stay because of their Coach.

No promises were made....Next year is next year.....


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> So maybe subsidize LA teams doing overnight trips in SD?
> 
> Or if from SD subsidize those teams for their overnights in LA.
> 
> You are already traveling and spending cash.
> 
> And you and many others argue why travel?
> 
> I agree...why do overnights in SD? After all you have all that great competition in LA. And if in SD, why do overnights in LA if you have all that good competition in SD?
> 
> Join a local league and all your problems are solved.


Well sure, if going to SD isn’t helpful for LA clubs, that makes sense. But the problem with your logic is you are heading to the logical extreme of why bother play games at all because it requires leaving the house. 

Going to SD for league games makes sense, unlike AZ or NV. There are a lot of good teams in SD, and you need a lot of good teams in a league like ECNL draw players/customers and make the league a success. It also challenges players. There aren’t enough excellent clubs in just LA to do that. Plus, going to SD is never nearly as expensive or as time consuming as travel to AZ or NV.

Some travel is helpful. But travel to AZ or NV for one game is not.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> How much do you spend on your trips to SD or from SD to LA? Many of those games are back to back Sat or Sun games. You are driving and getting hotels for some of those trips. That cost is being very optimistic $150. More realistic is $200 plus.
> 
> Why travel for those?
> 
> The difference to AZ is maybe $100 for a trip. So please stop bitching.
> 
> It is not like playing AZ and NV is $300 more vs going down to SD or driving up to LA. Those local trips that many times include hotel are at least $200.
> 
> So not a big difference. You make it seem like hey if we didn't do Az or NV we would save $300 per person while you overlook many of the local trips you make also include travel.
> 
> If you as a parent don't like travel the solution is simple. Join a local league. After all you keep telling us that there are plenty of great clubs not in ECNL that are nearby.


You just used a lot of words to make the argument “Why pay $200 when you can pay $300?”


----------



## MSK357

AZ and NV need southern California teams to be in a competitive league. Socal teams do not need AZ and NV to be in a competitive league. Fact. I'd rather save money and time and pick up a few more socal teams and move the other out of state teams somewhere else. Nothing lost in making a conference for just socal as far as competition. Softball kind of did this with PGF. They know most of the strong teams are in socal, so bring the competition us, not the other way around. Leverage.


----------



## Soccercritique

EOTL said:


> You just used a lot of words to make the argument “Why pay $200 when you can pay $300?”


Going from SD to Arizone is a flight, motels, food, not just hop in the car and go.  SD to LA is a day trip and get to sleep in your own bed.  I'd say that it's A LOT cheaper playing in state than going to another.  Socal has a lot of teams that are competitive...IF they wanted better competition, go north..the Bay Area and Norcal has some of the premier clubs/teams in the country.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> You just used a lot of words to make the argument “Why pay $200 when you can pay $300?”


I did to point out the cost is not much different. You claim $300 per trip to AZ implying trave to SD for overnight is different.

The cost is not much different.


----------



## Desert Hound

Soccercritique said:


> Going from SD to Arizone is a flight, motels, food, not just hop in the car and go.  SD to LA is a day trip and get to sleep in your own bed.  I'd say that it's A LOT cheaper playing in state than going to another.  Socal has a lot of teams that are competitive...IF they wanted better competition, go north..the Bay Area and Norcal has some of the premier clubs/teams in the country.


Looking at the schedule there are more than a few sat and Sunday games that require a hotel for most. Not every game, but a couple of weekends here and there.


----------



## Copa9

davin said:


> I don't know what that other guy is crying about, but I've been to ECNL showcases before the GDA split until this year, and the fields at all the showcases I've attended have been immaculate. I don't think much has changed since you were there in 2015. I think his complaints are much ado about nothing.


Sorry it was the championship playoffs, not showcases. My bad it has been a few years.


----------



## Copa9

EOTL said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> Let me ask you this. If you were a college soccer coach, how would you go about finding your next group of recruits? Sit in your office and read hundreds of emails every week, and diligently watch all the insufferable soccer videos set to the awful background music? Maybe blindly show up at showcases and troll games between lower tier clubs because that’s where hidden gems like Halie Mace are just waiting to be found? No!!!!
> 
> You know there will always be a lot of players on every Blues and Slammers A team who are good enough for your team, so you call those coaches in advance because you know based on years you’ve spent “recruiting” them that they’ll steer you right. They’ll tell you who’s out of your league, who’s not good enough, who doesn’t have the grades or is too smart for your state school, and who may be in your wheelhouse. Then you watch those teams at a showcase. But if you didn’t build that relationship, you get run over rough shod by the coaches who did. And maybe after you’ve watched the heavy hitter clubs where you get the most value for your time, you stick around for a lesser game to watch a kid who kept blowing up your inbox with sweet requests to watch her game and remotely tolerable videos. But you probably say screw it and hit the hotel bar, and Hailie Mace ends up at juco.
> 
> If your kid can play but stays at a lesser club, you leave a lot to chance. And that assumes she gets the same level of training, which she almost certainly won’t, because the best competition is at the big clubs, and those coaches didn’t get Cromwell’s cell number because they hit on her at a bar; they got it because they’re really good coaches  who consistently churn out talent.


Yes, and if your the blues coach you go to teams with great players and collect them like trophies on a shelf, so ya they are always good with some great players. All the while screwing any team they want, dangling that carrot of a "National Championship" title they crave.  After all, it's all about the win and many of them were already recruited before they dumped the coach and teams that helped them get recruited.  But the win, the victory that's what is important.


----------



## Soccercritique

Copa9 said:


> Yes, and if your the blues coach you go to teams with great players and collect them like trophies on a shelf, so ya they are always good with some great players. All the while screwing any team they want, dangling that carrot of a "National Championship" title they crave.  After all, it's all about the win and many of them were already recruited before they dumped the coach and teams that helped them get recruited.  But the win, the victory that's what is important.


Good point.  That's why US soccer is in the state that it's in...winning trumps development.  And don't be fooled that just because you play for a top shelf club, they're getting the best training.  I'd visit practice and see if they're focusing on development, do they scrimmage 1/2 the practice?  games also are a true tale of the tape...if they're not trapping, making runs, kick ball, then yes, I'd have to say it's all about winning over development.  College soccer is even more of a mess.  Theres a handful of teams in the entire nation that develops and plays good soccer.  Then there are others that win, but it's ugly to watch.


----------



## Copa9

Swoosh said:


> LOL.  A team wins because they have a good consistent forward or two, and a good gk/cb.  Everyone else is side cheese. College coaches know this, sorry you don't.  Standing out at a lesser club is way better than being a side cheese bro.


The interesting thing about stupidity is that when you are stupid you don't know it.


----------



## vegasguy

Soccercritique said:


> Going from SD to Arizone is a flight, motels, food, not just hop in the car and go.  SD to LA is a day trip and get to sleep in your own bed.  I'd say that it's A LOT cheaper playing in state than going to another.  Socal has a lot of teams that are competitive...IF they wanted better competition, go north..the Bay Area and Norcal has some of the premier clubs/teams in the country.



Again, why are you all flying.  It is not a hop but let the girls team travel.  You do not need to go to AZ or NV to see the match do you?   Let the player learn somethings on their trip... grow a little and see if they can survive without you all being at every practice and match.  They will survive trust me.   
Even at the last few tournaments here in Vegas that had Monday play my player drove himself, got ready himself, made it on time himself.  He survived.  Called and gave me the wrap out about the pk shootout after.

Next, you all already complain about watered down teams and easy games outside the ECNL and DA (prior) so how are NV and AZ watered down when some of the socal teams lose to our teams.  Life in your bubble is only in your bubble.  It is a flat perspective.  So LA is willing to sit in the 405 traffic for 3hrs for a watered down game but not drive 3hrs for a more competitive game?


----------



## EOTL

vegasguy said:


> Again, why are you all flying.  It is not a hop but let the girls team travel.  You do not need to go to AZ or NV to see the match do you?   Let the player learn somethings on their trip... grow a little and see if they can survive without you all being at every practice and match.  They will survive trust me.
> Even at the last few tournaments here in Vegas that had Monday play my player drove himself, got ready himself, made it on time himself.  He survived.  Called and gave me the wrap out about the pk shootout after.
> 
> Next, you all already complain about watered down teams and easy games outside the ECNL and DA (prior) so how are NV and AZ watered down when some of the socal teams lose to our teams.  Life in your bubble is only in your bubble.  It is a flat perspective.  So LA is willing to sit in the 405 traffic for 3hrs for a watered down game but not drive 3hrs for a more competitive game?


“They will survive” is an even worse reason to go to AZ or NV than “why pay $200 when you can pay $300”.  If playing high level soccer is so important to you, move to where it is played.


----------



## EOTL

Soccercritique said:


> Going from SD to Arizone is a flight, motels, food, not just hop in the car and go.  SD to LA is a day trip and get to sleep in your own bed.  I'd say that it's A LOT cheaper playing in state than going to another.  Socal has a lot of teams that are competitive...IF they wanted better competition, go north..the Bay Area and Norcal has some of the premier clubs/teams in the country.


It’s really flattering that everyone wants to make Socal teams go to them. Anyone from Texas or Hawaii want to make their case why they’re a better option than NorCal, NV or AZ?


----------



## dad4

What’s wrong with making the regions smaller?  There are already 8 or 9 ECNL teams in Mountain states.  (CO, UT, NV, AZ, ID).  Why not have the Mountain teams play each other while the coast teams play each other?   Socal plays socal, norcal plays norcal, pac NW plays pac NW, mountain plays mountain.   

I understand that everyone would like Blues and Slammers to come visit.  But, much as I would like them to make the trip to play my daughter's team, it is not a reasonable request.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> I did to point out the cost is not much different. You claim $300 per trip to AZ implying trave to SD for overnight is different.
> 
> The cost is not much different.


I have a great idea. If the cost to travel to AZ isn’t that much, and if it’s so important to you to have real teams come to you, why don’t you just pay for our travel costs? Problem solved!


----------



## Woobie06

Everyone realizes that when play resumes in 20-21 for ECNL , GAL, etc. the So Cal teams are going to NV and AZ and those teams are coming to So Cal.  Everybody gets that right?  You all will also go to the showcases too.  Everybody is going to part with their $$$ or they won't participate. 

Good players all over, and my kid plays in So Cal...and yes, I believe there is a bit of arrogance IMHO in some pockets...one of the best strikers I have seen at my DD's age group plays for SCDS in AZ...good/great players are not limited to So Cal.

An awful lot of complaining for something everybody is going to willingly do anyway.  Nobody's arms are being twisted.


----------



## eric

In the end it is not cheap to travel. My daughters team is going play in both ECRL and GA. That means we need to travel to AZ three times and Vegas three times. Even $300 each, it is going to be around $2000. The youth soccer is way too expensive. Mostly likely I have to skip some of the trips.


----------



## EOTL

Woobie06 said:


> Everyone realizes that when play resumes in 20-21 for ECNL , GAL, etc. the So Cal teams are going to NV and AZ and those teams are coming to So Cal.  Everybody gets that right?  You all will also go to the showcases too.  Everybody is going to part with their $$$ or they won't participate.
> 
> Good players all over, and my kid plays in So Cal...and yes, I believe there is a bit of arrogance IMHO in some pockets...one of the best strikers I have seen at my DD's age group plays for SCDS in AZ...good/great players are not limited to So Cal.
> 
> An awful lot of complaining for something everybody is going to willingly do anyway.  Nobody's arms are being twisted.


First, I bet you are wrong. I bet ECNL will not schedule games that require overnight trips or flights until 2021 at the earliest. It will re-evaluate where things stand for 2021 in Oct-Nov. 

Second, I’m not concerned about the short term problem of wasting time and money going to AZ and NV for league game because, yes, we’ll probably get back to that stupidity for a while after covid. Just like with GDA, it took three years to prove me right. ECNL will eventually add some worse clubs in those regions so they travel less. In the long term, though, Vegas and Phoenix will eventually become their own region because: (1) they obviously don’t mind the travel and it’s no farther than going to SoCal anyway; and (2) it saves SoCal clubs a ton of time and money without negatively impacting the quality of play for them. Shoot, it even saves ya’ll money because, as one of you said, SD is soooo expensive.


----------



## Woobie06

EOTL said:


> First, I bet you are wrong. I bet ECNL will not schedule games that require overnight trips or flights until 2021 at the earliest. It will re-evaluate where things stand for 2021 in Oct-Nov.
> 
> Second, I’m not concerned about the short term problem of wasting time and money going to AZ and NV for league game because, yes, we’ll probably get back to that stupidity for a while after covid. Just like with GDA, it took three years to prove me right. ECNL will eventually add some worse clubs in those regions so they travel less. In the long term, though, Vegas and Phoenix will eventually become their own region because: (1) they obviously don’t mind the travel and it’s no farther than going to SoCal anyway; and (2) it saves SoCal clubs a ton of time and money without negatively impacting the quality of play for them. Shoot, it even saves ya’ll money because, as one of you said, SD is soooo expensive.


Ok...let’s play that out.  If ECNL puts together a schedule that requires no travel or overnights than the Vegas Teams will scrimmage within their club or local, the AZ teams will get tired playing themselves week after week, and many of the So Cal Teams won’t play each other.  As many have suggested, if you have Eagles, RSC, and Breakers going down for a weekend to play two games in SD, say Rebels and Sharks, or those teams come up, you really think they are gonna do all that time in the car, back and forth over two days or get a room?  Good luck with that.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> I have a great idea. If the cost to travel to AZ isn’t that much, and if it’s so important to you to have real teams come to you, why don’t you just pay for our travel costs? Problem solved!


Whatever. Stop whining.


----------



## Desert Hound

dad4 said:


> (adsbygoogle = window.adsbygoogle || []).push({}); What’s wrong with making the regions smaller? There are already 8 or 9 ECNL teams in Mountain states. (CO, UT, NV, AZ, ID). Why not have the Mountain teams play each other while the coast teams play each othe


Dumb idea. Denver is 900 miles from Phoenix. It is with stops for gas, lunch 15 hours driving.

Salt Lake is 700 miles away and 10-12 hours away.


----------



## dad4

Woobie06 said:


> Everyone realizes that when play resumes in 20-21 for ECNL , GAL, etc. the So Cal teams are going to NV and AZ and those teams are coming to So Cal.  Everybody gets that right?  You all will also go to the showcases too.  Everybody is going to part with their $$$ or they won't participate.
> 
> Good players all over, and my kid plays in So Cal...and yes, I believe there is a bit of arrogance IMHO in some pockets...one of the best strikers I have seen at my DD's age group plays for SCDS in AZ...good/great players are not limited to So Cal.
> 
> An awful lot of complaining for something everybody is going to willingly do anyway.  Nobody's arms are being twisted.


Really?  Lavers has already publicly stated that ECNL needs to reduce travel.  A mountain conference does just that.

The real complaint is that the mid level clubs in AZ and NV don’t want to play the mid level clubs from CO, UT and ID.  They want to play Slammers, Blues, and Surf.

Guess what?  So does everyone else.  Get over it.  Stop asking other people to pay extra on travel so you can upgrade your opponents.

I’m not even socal.  I’m norcal.  But I don’t expect socal parents pay thousand of dollars on travel for my benefit.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> Whatever. Stop whining.


I’m beginning to think you’re worried I’m an existential threat to your kid’s soccer development. Sorry pal, I’m just telling you what is going to happen and why, just like I did with GDA.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> Dumb idea. Denver is 900 miles from Phoenix. It is with stops for gas, lunch 15 hours driving.
> 
> Salt Lake is 700 miles away and 10-12 hours away.


So going places you don’t want is suddenly too far and too expensive for you now? Dude it’s barely more expensive and time consuming to fly there than to SoCal. I don’t see a problem. You can afford it.


----------



## Woobie06

dad4 said:


> Really?  Lavers has already publicly stated that ECNL needs to reduce travel.  A mountain conference does just that.
> 
> The real complaint is that the mid level clubs in AZ and NV don’t want to play the mid level clubs from CO, UT and ID.  They want to play Slammers, Blues, and Surf.
> 
> Guess what?  So does everyone else.  Get over it.  Stop asking other people to pay extra on travel so you can upgrade your opponents.
> 
> I’m not even socal.  I’m norcal.  But I don’t expect socal parents pay thousand of dollars on travel for my benefit.


I’m not asking anybody to do anything.  Last time I checked, I don’t run the league, schedule conference play, or showcases.

There is nothing for me to get over...I am very clear on what is required if my family chooses to participate.  You seem to think your wishes, but’s, candies, and nuts have any bearing on how things shake out.  They don’t.  You don’t have a say and neither do I.  The only two choices you have are (1) Participate or (2) Don’t.  Those are the only choices you have today.  Hopefully that changes.


----------



## timbuck

eric said:


> In the end it is not cheap to travel. My daughters team is going play in both ECRL and GA. That means we need to travel to AZ three times and Vegas three times. Even $300 each, it is going to be around $2000. The youth soccer is way too expensive. Mostly likely I have to skip some of the trips.


Playing ecrl and gal?  How’s that work if they have games on the same day?


----------



## wc_baller

dad4 said:


> Really?  Lavers has already publicly stated that ECNL needs to reduce travel.  A mountain conference does just that.
> 
> The real complaint is that the mid level clubs in AZ and NV don’t want to play the mid level clubs from CO, UT and ID.  They want to play Slammers, Blues, and Surf.
> 
> Guess what?  So does everyone else.  Get over it.  Stop asking other people to pay extra on travel so you can upgrade your opponents.
> 
> I’m not even socal.  I’m norcal.  But I don’t expect socal parents pay thousand of dollars on travel for my benefit.


I thought you said your kids plays in NorCal NPL, and doesn't even play in ECNL or GA. Why are you so concerned about how ECNL does things, and especially how other parents choose to spend their money on their own kids? Does this somehow affect you?


----------



## dad4

wc_baller said:


> I thought you said your kids plays in NorCal NPL, and doesn't even play in ECNL or GA. Why are you so concerned about how ECNL does things, and especially how other parents choose to spend their money on their own kids? Does this somehow affect you?


I never really said beyond she doesn‘t play DA or GA.  Reading EJ and Luis Andes made me decide to limit the amount I post about my own kid.

It doesnt really affect me until she is older.  Just talk on my part.


----------



## eric

timbuck said:


> Playing ecrl and gal?  How’s that work if they have games on the same day?


Clubs will work with the leagues to make sure the games are not on the same day.  So there are lot of games on both Saturday and Sundays.


----------



## EOTL

wc_baller said:


> I thought you said your kids plays in NorCal NPL, and doesn't even play in ECNL or GA. Why are you so concerned about how ECNL does things, and especially how other parents choose to spend their money on their own kids? Does this somehow affect you?


I have a question. If it’s not ok for him to question how other people spend their money, why is it ok for @Desert Hound and @vegasguy to tell me how I need to spend mine?


----------



## Surf Zombie

How many clubs in ECNL for 2020-2021 season, 110 or so and counting?  

Question I’d like to have answered is how many teams are in ECNL 15 months from now (2021-2022). 120? 130?


----------



## Woobie06

EOTL said:


> I have a question. If it’s not ok for him to question how other people spend their money, why is it ok for @Desert Hound and @vegasguy to tell me how I need to spend mine?


Nobody is telling you how to spend money except the club your kid plays for and the league(s) they are affiliated with.


----------



## futboldad1

EOTL said:


> I have a question. If it’s not ok for him to question how other people spend their money, why is it ok for @Desert Hound and @vegasguy to tell me how I need to spend mine?


107.....I would guess it does not ever go past 110.....


----------



## Woobie06

Please feel free to take your travel and conference alignment complaints to your DOC, or the ECNL Commissioner/Events:









						ECNL
					

Staff Directory The ECNL is headquartered in Richmond, VA. The national office is managed by ECNL Commissioner, Jen Winnagle.  ECNL Staff   	Commissioner: Jen Winnagle  	Events Director: Marisa Leconte  	Member Services Manager: Kristin Brunner  	Member Services Manager: Becca Wenger  	Marketing...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
				




Nobody on this board can do anything for you.


----------



## timbuck

eric said:


> Clubs will work with the leagues to make sure the games are not on the same day.  So there are lot of games on both Saturday and Sundays.


2 games every weekend?  How big is the roster?
I hope it works out for everyone.


----------



## EOTL

Woobie06 said:


> Please feel free to take your travel and conference alignment complaints to your DOC, or the ECNL Commissioner/Events:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECNL
> 
> 
> Staff Directory The ECNL is headquartered in Richmond, VA. The national office is managed by ECNL Commissioner, Jen Winnagle.  ECNL Staff   	Commissioner: Jen Winnagle  	Events Director: Marisa Leconte  	Member Services Manager: Kristin Brunner  	Member Services Manager: Becca Wenger  	Marketing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody on this board can do anything for you.


No, but I am doing a lot for you. I want to give all of you plenty of time to prepare for the inevitable.  You’re welcome.


----------



## dad4

Credit to EOTL.  Local games will return before overnight trips.   Once you phrase it that way, it’s pretty much settled.


----------



## Woobie06

EOTL said:


> No, but I am doing a lot for you. I want to give all of you plenty of time to prepare for the inevitable.  You’re welcome.


Thank You...I did not know who I was exchanging with, and did not know you had that kind of juice.  I’ll keep that in mind before replying to you in the future.  I hate to admit it but I still don’t know what you are doing for us/we/me...I probably missed it earlier.


----------



## EOTL

Woobie06 said:


> Ok...let’s play that out.  If ECNL puts together a schedule that requires no travel or overnights than the Vegas Teams will scrimmage within their club or local, the AZ teams will get tired playing themselves week after week, and many of the So Cal Teams won’t play each other.  As many have suggested, if you have Eagles, RSC, and Breakers going down for a weekend to play two games in SD, say Rebels and Sharks, or those teams come up, you really think they are gonna do all that time in the car, back and forth over two days or get a room?  Good luck with that.


You make strong points, and have convinced me that ECNL should definitely risk people dying because propping up NV and AZ is like totes worth it.


----------



## dad4

Woobie06 said:


> Thank You...I did not know who I was exchanging with, and did not know you had that kind of juice.  I’ll keep that in mind before replying to you in the future.  I hate to admit it but I still don’t know what you are doing for us/we/me...I probably missed it earlier.


Nothing to do with EOTL being the huge power behind the scenes.  Or him being a nice guy.  I’ll insult him on that at some other time.

But he is right that, when games come back, it is going to be smaller scale at the start.  The overnight hotel stay in Phoenix is hard to justify.  The CO to SF plane trip is extremely hard to imagine.  Forget Surf Cup or Dallas for a while.  

But Del Mar playing Surf at a high school is within reason.  So that will happen first.  And the people planning these things will have to operate within those constraints.


----------



## Woobie06

EOTL said:


> You make strong points, and have convinced me that ECNL should definitely risk people dying because propping up NV and AZ is like totes worth it.


Yep...That’s exactly what I said.  You nailed it.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> You make strong points, and have convinced me that ECNL should definitely risk people dying because propping up NV and AZ is like totes worth it.


Risk dying?

Have you actually looked at CDC stats? Go pull it up. Look at deaths by age groups. This is the most recent report on CDC. Yes they are behind.

But pay close attention to deaths by age group.


----------



## Desert Hound

Here are the latest stats from Cal regarding deaths.

Again look at by age group. Note zero deaths in Cal in the 17 and under age group. Under 50? 7% of deaths.

If you are old...that is the demographic that is at high risk









						2020-05-01_1142
					

Shared from Screencast.com




					www.screencast.com


----------



## Woobie06

dad4 said:


> Nothing to do with EOTL being the huge power behind the scenes.  Or him being a nice guy.  I’ll insult him on that at some other time.
> 
> But he is right that, when games come back, it is going to be smaller scale at the start.  The overnight hotel stay in Phoenix is hard to justify.  The CO to SF plane trip is extremely hard to imagine.  Forget Surf Cup or Dallas for a while.
> 
> But Del Mar playing Surf at a high school is within reason.  So that will happen first.  And the people planning these things will have to operate within those constraints.


My family is a willing participant and consumer like most here.  My kid Is part of a team and she will play when and where her team does.  The expectation that things will be the same as before is not realistic and was never said. The truth (I think except for @EOTL) is that none of us know what is going to happen and are along for the ride waiting to see what develops.  My only point was that the League/Gaming Circuit sets the schedule, the clubs/teams commit to the schedule, and if your kid wants to participate you follow, pay, and go play wherever the games are.


----------



## Kicknit22

I’m so glad to have Club soccer I the rear view!  Just wish I had a clearer view of what’s ahead in the near future.


----------



## futboldad1

Surf Zombie said:


> How many clubs in ECNL for 2020-2021 season, 110 or so and counting?
> 
> Question I’d like to have answered is how many teams are in ECNL 15 months from now (2021-2022). 120? 130?


107.....I would guess it does not ever go past 110.....


----------



## Yellowcard

Our club forwarded an email this week from ECNL. It  that states they are still working on a showcase/ Championship in late June in North Carolina.   Travel may be sooner than we think.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Yellowcard said:


> Our club forwarded an email this week from ECNL. It  that states they are still working on a showcase/ Championship in late June in North Carolina.   Travel may be sooner than we think.


I’m guessing that is only for high school aged players so they don’t lose out on an opportunity to be scouted by colleges. I’m just curious how many colleges are willing to travel. My guess is they live stream the showcase and they watch virtually


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> I have a question. If it’s not ok for him to question how other people spend their money, why is it ok for @Desert Hound and @vegasguy to tell me how I need to spend mine?



I never told you how to spend your money.  The league is the league. You make the choice on where to spend your soccer dollars.  As a matter of fact if you chose the league and read well enough you would  that I provide cost saving opportunities that we have used  since more that 50% of our annual schedule is travel based.  Where you choose to play and with what club is a chose solely yours.  You should understand that there is travel in ECNL.

Second saying that the good players should move to where the good soccer is played is an awful argument.  Get off your high horse.  Good soccer players come from everywhere and that argument sounds.very DA and GDA.


----------



## vegasguy

By the way the drive from Pasadena takes about the same time as Pasadena to Del Mar.   

Why is Socal against team travel?


----------



## dad4

Teams on the coast typically have at least 10 strong opponents within a 2 hour drive.  Even more when we remember that a very strong team can play up. 

 Our idea of local competition is different from yours.   It doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## hugyourkids

SoccerGuru said:


> I’m guessing that is only for high school aged players so they don’t lose out on an opportunity to be scouted by colleges. I’m just curious how many colleges are willing to travel. My guess is they live stream the showcase and they watch virtually


Based on current travel policies for most colleges and universities, I wouldn’t think any coaches will be traveling in June and probably not even this summer.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> By the way the drive from Pasadena takes about the same time as Pasadena to Del Mar.
> 
> Why is Socal against team travel?


Vegas to Pasadena is a couple hours longer, especially round trip.  that's a couple hours saved that we don't have to travel, especially if we add local teams.


----------



## wc_baller

EOTL said:


> I have a question. If it’s not ok for him to question how other people spend their money, why is it ok for @Desert Hound and @vegasguy to tell me how I need to spend mine?


If you are a parent of a kid on an ECNL team, you chose to spend your money on trips to Vegas, Arizona, or wherever the league decides your kid's team should travel for league play. Nobody is questioning how you spend your money, and if you signed your kid up for ECNL, you seem to be questioning yourself for the decision you made to sign up for a league that has your kid's team traveling to locations that you don't want to pay for.

If you are not a parent of a kid on an ECNL team, you just like @dad4, are howling at the moon over things that don't affect you or your kid.


----------



## MSK357

wc_baller said:


> If you are a parent of a kid on an ECNL team, you chose to spend your money on trips to Vegas, Arizona, or wherever the league decides your kid's team should travel for league play. Nobody is telling you how to spend your money, and if you signed your kid up for ECNL, you seem to be questioning yourself for the decision you made to sign up for a league that has your kid's team traveling to locations that you don't want to pay for.
> 
> If you are not a parent of a kid on an ECNL team, you just like @dad4, are howling at the moon over things that don't affect you or your kid.


I think Parents paid to be in a competitive league, not necessarily to play Vegas and Arizona.  We're just saying we can be just as competitive without Vegas and Arizona.  If enough parents complain and ask, I'm sure we can make that happen.  Especially since with more socal teams being added, it seems like that will be the natural progression we are moving towards.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## dad4

wc_baller said:


> If you are a parent of a kid on an ECNL team, you chose to spend your money on trips to Vegas, Arizona, or wherever the league decides your kid's team should travel for league play. Nobody is questioning how you spend your money, and if you signed your kid up for ECNL, you seem to be questioning yourself for the decision you made to sign up for a league that has your kid's team traveling to locations that you don't want to pay for.
> 
> If you are not a parent of a kid on an ECNL team, you just like @dad4, are howling at the moon over things that don't affect you or your kid.


dude, some kids are in ecnl clubs for the level of competition.   they are only there because that’s where the other top 20 kids in the state play.   

They didn’t pick travel.  Travel got forced on them if they didn’t want a brace every weekend.


----------



## wc_baller

dad4 said:


> dude, some kids are in ecnl clubs for the level of competition.   they are only there because that’s where the other top 20 kids in the state play.
> 
> They didn’t pick travel.  Travel got forced on them if they didn’t want a brace every weekend.


Those kids and their parents picked the league that travels. They have an option to choose a league that doesn't travel, but they didn't. That's their choice. They signed up willingly, knowing the travel expectations, and  aren't "forced" into doing anything they aren't willing to do.

The travel is not "every weekend." Since you're in NorCal, check the NorCal ECNL league schedule. NorCal ECNL teams have a grand total of *ONE *weekend a year where they travel out of state for league play. Again, how does this affect you, since your kid plays NorCal NPL?


----------



## EOTL

wc_baller said:


> If you are a parent of a kid on an ECNL team, you chose to spend your money on trips to Vegas, Arizona, or wherever the league decides your kid's team should travel for league play. Nobody is questioning how you spend your money, and if you signed your kid up for ECNL, you seem to be questioning yourself for the decision you made to sign up for a league that has your kid's team traveling to locations that you don't want to pay for.
> 
> If you are not a parent of a kid on an ECNL team, you just like @dad4, are howling at the moon over things that don't affect you or your kid.


This is the same kind of stuff that the GDA mafia kept saying when I would point our why it was going to fail. You have a very limited world view if you think the options are to either accept what you’re being told or just go somewhere else.

Look, I’m just telling you what his going to happen and why and explaining to parents who might be on the fence about ECNL about the stupid commitments and expenses. Enough people are going to speak up so that eventually these dumb trips to LV for league games are going to stop. Either your ECNL club will go away, or ECNL will add more local clubs and/or re-align. It’s going to happen.


----------



## dad4

wc_baller said:


> Those kids and their parents picked the league that travels. They have an option to choose a league that doesn't travel, but they didn't. That's their choice. They signed up willingly, knowing the travel expectations, and  aren't "forced" into doing anything they aren't willing to do.
> 
> The travel is not "every weekend." Since you're in NorCal, check the NorCal ECNL league schedule. NorCal ECNL teams have a grand total of *ONE *weekend a year where they travel out of state for league play. Again, how does this affect you, since your kid plays NorCal NPL?


my point was not that the travel is every weekend.   it was that easy games are every weekend, if you are in too weak a league.

What non-travel league in NorCal lets you play against MVLA, Thorns, Mustang, and San Juan?   (the top of their A teams.   Not the bench.)

Wanting to play those teams does not mean I want to fly to Colorado.  (look at the new map.)


----------



## NorCal

What does the ECNL Southwest league teams season schedule look like? 
•ECNL league games
•ECNL showcase games
•ECNL Playoffs
•Tournaments (Surf, Vegas, Silver Lakes, etc) 

Anything else? Is there a league like NPL that they could also be in? 


The NPL option in NorCal has been really nice. The 2003 NPL Champions League has the following teams:
MVLA ‘04 ECNL, Mustang ‘04 ECNL, Rage ECNL ‘03, Davis ECNL ‘03, Marin ECNL ‘03 + 11 NPL teams (Alliance, Ajax, West Coast, SF Elite, Parajo Valley, etc). 
So these teams get an extra 15 games in where they can distribute playing time, explore position or tactical changes, keep sharp, etc. The last 2 games in the fall and spring are held as a “college showcase” in Davis, so there is a college exposure component imbedded as well.


----------



## dean

> What non-travel league in NorCal lets you play against MVLA, Thorns, Mustang, and San Juan? (the top of their A teams. Not the bench.)


NPL Champions League? And if your daughter's team is that good/dominant and facing no competition, then they should be playing up like some of those clubs' A teams are.

I've watched Champions League games for many years. Yes, if those ECNL teams are winning, they rotate in their bench, try players in different positions, give their stars a rest...but they don't just "play their bench".


----------



## Woobie06

EOTL said:


> This is the same kind of stuff that the GDA mafia kept saying when I would point our why it was going to fail. You have a very limited world view if you think the options are to either accept what you’re being told or just go somewhere else.
> 
> Look, I’m just telling you what his going to happen and why and explaining to parents who might be on the fence about ECNL about the stupid commitments and expenses. Enough people are going to speak up so that eventually these dumb trips to LV for league games are going to stop. Either your ECNL club will go away, or ECNL will add more local clubs and/or re-align. It’s going to happen.


I agree that less travel is always better. I also agree that the cost is very expensive and can be very prohibitive. It is. It’s stupid expensive. Somebody has to pay though...somebody always pays. Coaching, fields, equipment, league fees, etc, etc. all cost money and the more “exclusive”/“elite” the league/club the more things cost. Those that have their livelihood attached to the model are less likely to make changes for the greater good that result in a decline in their income. Competitive youth sports is a Multi Billion Dollar Business (Real Sports on HBO had a good expose a year or so ago on it...very interesting watch if you have 30 Min).  Look at the ridiculous Stay-and-Play edicts that we have all have to do. What a racket!!!! If it was not about money, why would they do that? You are paying for access, high level training, competition, Coach connections, accessibility to a pool of college coaches for the next level. Use the system for all the opportunities.  It’s just a transaction like any service you purchase.

I don’t think travel was a key contributor to DA’s failure.  I think HS Soccer, Sub Rules, Arrogance, and the dysfunction of US Soccer Leadership contributed much more.  ECNL seems to have a more stable, patient, and “stay-the-course” mentality.  Leadership always makes a difference. 

For the Vegas and AZ Teams we had one trip each year, and those trips were comparable to going to San Diego for both DA and ECNL.  One time we got lucky and got RSL at Silverlakes.  All in all, longer drive, but about the same cost all in.

I hope you are right and the future does result in less travel/cost across the board.  I also hope whatever happens it does not harm those geographies that have a lot to offer, and have invested in building strong programs.  The more kids play, develop, and improve the better it is across the board for the game.

What do you propose as a current solution to those that want an option other than participate or don’t?  What options do people really have today?  I don’t think people have a limited view, I think they are being realistic on the options available today, now and not three years down the road in the timeframe it took GDA to fail.


----------



## Just A Dad

EOTL said:


> This is the same kind of stuff that the GDA mafia kept saying when I would point our why it was going to fail. You have a very limited world view if you think the options are to either accept what you’re being told or just go somewhere else.
> 
> Look, I’m just telling you what his going to happen and why and explaining to parents who might be on the fence about ECNL about the stupid commitments and expenses. Enough people are going to speak up so that eventually these dumb trips to LV for league games are going to stop. Either your ECNL club will go away, or ECNL will add more local clubs and/or re-align. It’s going to happen.


Arizona will stay in the SW and nothing will change because we host showcases the ECNL loves having here. You're crazy if you think ECNL is leaving Arizona.


----------



## EOTL

Just A Dad said:


> Arizona will stay in the SW and nothing will change because we host showcases the ECNL loves having here. You're crazy if you think ECNL is leaving Arizona.


I didn’t quite say that. Eventually AZ will get realigned and more teams added locally. You are right about the showcases. Those are a big deal. LV, though, isn’t going to make it unless they can hold on until then.


----------



## GT45

MSK357 said:


> I think Parents paid to be in a competitive league, not necessarily to play Vegas and Arizona.  We're just saying we can be just as competitive without Vegas and Arizona.  If enough parents complain and ask, I'm sure we can make that happen.  Especially since with more socal teams being added, it seems like that will be the natural progression we are moving towards.  I'm looking forward to it.


This is ridiculous. Some states have a single ECNL team in their state, so they have to travel to every away game. And, you complain about two drivable trips all year??? Talk about a prima donna. It is a national league. If you want to be in a national league you have to travel. Stop complaining and go play SCDSL if you don't want to travel. Every league provides something. Choose what works for you.


----------



## MSK357

GT45 said:


> This is ridiculous. Some states have a single ECNL team in their state, so they have to travel to every away game. And, you complain about two drivable trips all year??? Talk about a prima donna. It is a national league. If you want to be in a national league you have to travel. Stop complaining and go play SCDSL if you don't want to travel. Every league provides something. Choose what works for you.


No Problem with travel for showcases and what not, but for regular league? its not needed for us in socal.  If you want to play socal teams for more competition, feel free to drive.  Its looking like its moving that anyway so don't be surprised.  Beach, Pats, West Coast, Legends, Real so cal, SD Surf being added, we will have enough in socal without having to travel out of state.  I know it sucks for you guys out of state and thats why you all are hating right now, but even Lavers wants to reduce travel costs.  This is the most logical way to do it.


----------



## dad4

When the kids were younger, did Phoenix teams drive to league games in Kingman and Sanders?  Do young Vegas teams drive to league games in Sparks and Reno? Do young Denver teams drive to league games in Grand Junction?

Or did they say "sorry.  That team is too far away to include in this region"

That isn't being a prima Donna.  It is just knowing how to organize a league.


----------



## shales1002

MSK357 said:


> No Problem with travel for showcases and what not, but for regular league? its not needed for us in socal.  If you want to play socal teams for more competition, feel free to drive.  Its looking like its moving that anyway so don't be surprised.  Beach, Pats, West Coast, Legends, Real so cal, SD Surf being added, we will have enough in socal without having to travel out of state.  I know it sucks for you guys out of state and thats why you all are hating right now, but even Lavers wants to reduce travel costs.  This is the most logical way to do it.


This is laughable. SoCal already has very minimal travel out of state. Once in the fall and since in the spring. I guess you're shooting for ZERO travel in a travel league. AZ has the showcases for the girls' side. NV has a showcase for the boys' side.  I'm only surprised that you don't make the same argument for college. Why travel out of SoCal since you have some of the best universities only in SoCal. There is nothing to hate. You all arguing hypotheticals. How long has AZ and NV been in the Southwest Conference?


----------



## NorCal

Which option is better?

A. Expand ECNL, add more regions and teams.

Pros: cost/travel goes down
Cons: league games less competitive


B. Limit ECNL, cap around 100 with teams  representing multiple states in the same league.

Pros: competitive games 
Cons: cost goes up with more travel


----------



## shales1002

dad4 said:


> When the kids were younger, did Phoenix teams drive to league games in Kingman and Sanders?  Do young Vegas teams drive to league games in Sparks and Reno? Do young Denver teams drive to league games in Grand Junction?
> 
> Or did they say "sorry.  That team is too far away to include in this region"
> 
> That isn't being a prima Donna.  It is just knowing how to organize a league.


Actually the answer is No. Reno is a 7 hour drive. Ontario and San Diego are MUCH closer.


----------



## MSK357

shales1002 said:


> This is laughable. SoCal already has very minimal travel out of state. Once in the fall and since in the spring. I guess you're shooting for ZERO travel in a travel league. AZ has the showcases for the girls' side. NV has a showcase for the boys' side.  I'm only surprised that you don't make the same argument for college. Why travel out of SoCal since you have some of the best universities only in SoCal. There is nothing to hate. You all arguing hypotheticals. How long has AZ and NV been in the Southwest Conference?


Dont get mad at me, Lavers has already said hes planning on making it more regional to reduce travel costs.  Being from socal, I agree with that, especially since competition would stay relatively the same if not better with the recently added socal teams. Don't hate on us for agreeing with a move that ECNL is already planning on moving towards.  If you don't like ECNLs future plans, then you can leave ECNL.


----------



## MSK357

shales1002 said:


> This is laughable. SoCal already has very minimal travel out of state. Once in the fall and since in the spring. I guess you're shooting for ZERO travel in a travel league. AZ has the showcases for the girls' side. NV has a showcase for the boys' side.  I'm only surprised that you don't make the same argument for college. Why travel out of SoCal since you have some of the best universities only in SoCal. There is nothing to hate. You all arguing hypotheticals. How long has AZ and NV been in the Southwest Conference?











						Q&A: ECNL prez Christian Lavers on a seismic week in youth soccer
					

SoccerWire caught up with Christian Lavers to discuss the youth soccer shakeup.




					www.soccerwire.com
				




*"SW:* For everybody, even the clubs at the top and the pro clubs, the travel costs of national play are just enormous. And it also seems like the marketplace’s appetite for that may fundamentally change depending on how bad the economic fallout is. Could we be looking at a more regionalized model for elite soccer in the future?

*CL:* From our perspective, we’ve been actively reducing travel in most areas of the country every year for the past several years, and that’s been deliberate. And that’s because people don’t want to spend nights in hotels over and over to play a couple soccer games. So our perspective has been, when you have to go spend the night in a hotel or you have to get on the plane, it better be for an unbelievable experience, like a massive showcase in front of hundreds of colleges that help prepare you for the next stage in your career. And so we’ve been expanding to kind of fill in density in our conferences to allow a much better travel balance.

The DA collapse, or whatever you want to refer to it as, I think will help in the sense that there will be clubs that drop into leagues that already have local members and that will help provide more local games. And I think that is a good thing. Coronavirus obviously is going to drive the market even further in that regard. At some point you have to travel when you get to a certain level of competition, because you need to find equivalent matches. But it’s a balance. We’re really going to be having these discussions at some level: When is a 2-2 game worth a hotel stay, when a 3-0 does not have one? That’s the balance that everybody’s going to try and figure out. I think it’s going to go very much more towards less travel for a while, and that’s not a bad thing."


----------



## shales1002

MSK357 said:


> Dont get mad at me, Lavers has already said hes planning on making it more regional to reduce travel costs.  Being from socal, I agree with that, especially since competition would stay relatively the same if not better with the recently added socal teams. Don't hate on us for agreeing with a move that ECNL is already planning on moving towards.  If you don't like ECNLs future plans, then you can leave ECNL.


Why would I be mad at you? You are just person who feels empowered by your keyboard. Also, you used the word regional.  What do you think that word means? Lavers hasn't promised anyone local travel. Now while you are at name ONE conference in ECNL that doesn't travel out of state?  This is quite a hypothetical debate at the moment.


----------



## Just A Dad

MSK357 said:


> Dont get mad at me, Lavers has already said hes planning on making it more regional to reduce travel costs.  Being from socal, I agree with that, especially since competition would stay relatively the same if not better with the recently added socal teams. Don't hate on us for agreeing with a move that ECNL is already planning on moving towards.  If you don't like ECNLs future plans, then you can leave ECNL.


the less travel is not for socal to travel zero. the southwest (mostly socal) probably already has some of the least amount of travel out of all the regions. they will not bump up the travel distance farther for arizona and neveda to cut down socals 2 travel weekends out of state lol.


----------



## MSK357

Just A Dad said:


> the less travel is not for socal to travel zero. the southwest (mostly socal) probably already has some of the least amount of travel out of all the regions. they will not bump up the travel distance farther for arizona and neveda to cut down socals 2 travel weekends out of state lol.


No, but they can add clubs in Arizona and Nevada. $$$


----------



## shales1002

MSK357 said:


> Q&A: ECNL prez Christian Lavers on a seismic week in youth soccer
> 
> 
> SoccerWire caught up with Christian Lavers to discuss the youth soccer shakeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soccerwire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"SW:* For everybody, even the clubs at the top and the pro clubs, the travel costs of national play are just enormous. And it also seems like the marketplace’s appetite for that may fundamentally change depending on how bad the economic fallout is. Could we be looking at a more regionalized model for elite soccer in the future?
> 
> *CL:* From our perspective, we’ve been actively reducing travel in most areas of the country every year for the past several years, and that’s been deliberate. And that’s because people don’t want to spend nights in hotels over and over to play a couple soccer games. So our perspective has been, when you have to go spend the night in a hotel or you have to get on the plane, it better be for an unbelievable experience, like a massive showcase in front of hundreds of colleges that help prepare you for the next stage in your career. And so we’ve been expanding to kind of fill in density in our conferences to allow a much better travel balance.
> 
> The DA collapse, or whatever you want to refer to it as, I think will help in the sense that there will be clubs that drop into leagues that already have local members and that will help provide more local games. And I think that is a good thing. Coronavirus obviously is going to drive the market even further in that regard. At some point you have to travel when you get to a certain level of competition, because you need to find equivalent matches. But it’s a balance. We’re really going to be having these discussions at some level: When is a 2-2 game worth a hotel stay, when a 3-0 does not have one? That’s the balance that everybody’s going to try and figure out. I think it’s going to go very much more towards less travel for a while, and that’s not a bad thing."



Key words....LESS travel and TRAVEL balance. I guess the point you want to make is ZERO travel. Gotcha.  GDA, when they created their tiers, had opponents over 900 miles apart for each game. That would be an issue.


----------



## MSK357

shales1002 said:


> Key words....LESS travel and TRAVEL balance. I guess the point you want to make is ZERO travel. Gotcha.  GDA, when they created their tiers, had opponents over 900 miles apart for each game. That would be an issue.


Look, you're upset, I get it.  You don't want your kid in a weaker conference when socal gets their own region.  But I promise you when more clubs get added to ECNL especially in Arizona and Nevada, that is going to happen. At that point you will have to decide if you want to stay with ECNL.  lets not pretend this isn't the path forward as literally 6 socal teams were recently added, a few of which are very strong clubs.


----------



## dad4

shales1002 said:


> Key words....LESS travel and TRAVEL balance. I guess the point you want to make is ZERO travel. Gotcha.  GDA, when they created their tiers, had opponents over 900 miles apart for each game. That would be an issue.


It is more than 900 miles from CA Thorns to Real Colorado.  It is already an issue for NW.


----------



## shales1002

MSK357 said:


> Look, you're upset, I get it.  You don't want your kid in a weaker conference when socal gets their own region.  But I promise you when more clubs get added to ECNL especially in Arizona and Nevada, that is going to happen. At that point you will have to decide if you want to stay with ECNL.  lets not pretend this isn't the path forward as literally 6 socal teams were recently added, a few of which are very strong clubs.


Besides emphasizing two words, I am not too sure what language I have used to display being upset to discuss a hypothetical debate. Literally 4 teams were added to ECRL. Do you honestly believe that NV and AZ will be on the chopping block first?  They have weathered many a storm.  I have nothing to decide but the parents of the new ECRL have more of a decision than I do at this moment as my DD will be in ECNL.


----------



## MSK357

shales1002 said:


> Besides emphasizing two words, I am not too sure what language I have used to display being upset to discuss a hypothetical debate. Literally 4 teams were added to ECRL. Do you honestly believe that NV and AZ will be on the chopping block first?  They have weathered many a storm.  I have nothing to decide but the parents of the new ECRL have more of a decision than I do at this moment as my DD will be in ECNL.


I guess we will see.  To me, its clear that ECNL is planning on adding more teams and regions to localize the travel.  That's what I get from the article.  If you read it a different way that's fine.  time will tell.


----------



## shales1002

dad4 said:


> It is more than 900 miles from CA Thorns to Real Colorado.  It is already an issue for NW.


I thought we were discussing SoCal. I did state that 900 miles would be an issue. But according to your argument, Real Colorado would be worth the flight.


----------



## azsnowrider

EOTL said:


> I didn’t quite say that. Eventually AZ will get realigned and more teams added locally. You are right about the showcases. Those are a big deal. LV, though, isn’t going to make it unless they can hold on until then.


Maybe your to new to the ECNL to know this, but when the ECNL started back in 2009 the AZ teams were in the Mountain conference. It was changed to make more geographical sense to the Southwest region. As to adding more teams, well that's easier said than done for AZ. Two of the founding members of the ECNL resided in AZ, that being SC Del Sol, and Sereno which is now RSL-AZ. They both left for the DA, effectively burning a bridge for the time being. Outside of those two, there isn't another club as of now to award an ECNL franchise to. Maybe down the road they let these two back in, but that's down the road.


----------



## azsnowrider

Just A Dad said:


> the less travel is not for socal to travel zero. the southwest (mostly socal) probably already has some of the least amount of travel out of all the regions. they will not bump up the travel distance farther for arizona and neveda to cut down socals 2 travel weekends out of state lol.


Least amount of travel, yet most of the complaints. So Cal never seems to look outside of the state and realize how good they have it.


----------



## MSK357

azsnowrider said:


> Least amount of travel, yet most of the complaints. So Cal never seems to look outside of the state and realize how good they have it.


Nothing wrong with trying to improve. But once again, its not our call. ECNL is already going in that direction based on the article I posted.  If you read it a different way, then we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Surf Zombie

The ECNL has 111 teams going into next year. If you look at the various regions, travel seems best to worst:

1. South West
2. Mid Atlantic
3. North East
4. Texas
5. South East
6. Ohio Valley
7. Northwest
8. Midwest

If reducing travel is a priority for ECNL, IMO, it’ll be a combination of adding more clubs and making smaller regions.

For example, in the North East there are 18 teams stretching from MA to MD. Does the region eventually go to 20 clubs and get split into two separate regions of 10 (MA, CT, NY) & 10 (NJ, PA, MD)?


----------



## azsnowrider

Surf Zombie said:


> The ECNL has 111 teams going into next year. If you look at the various regions, travel seems best to worst:
> 
> 1. South West
> 2. Mid Atlantic
> 3. North East
> 4. Texas
> 5. South East
> 6. Ohio Valley
> 7. Northwest
> 8. Midwest
> 
> If reducing travel is a priority for ECNL, IMO, it’ll be a combination of adding more clubs and making smaller regions.
> 
> For example, in the North East there are 18 teams stretching from MA to MD. Does the region eventually go to 20 clubs and get split into two separate regions of 10 (MA, CT, NY) & 10 (NJ, PA, MD)?


Having spent time in the NE, and seen what a highly congested area it is for travel. I would drive to Cali, or NV any day...


----------



## dad4

shales1002 said:


> I thought we were discussing SoCal. I did state that 900 miles would be an issue. But according to your argument, Real Colorado would be worth the flight.


Depends on the team.  Not every norcal team is good enough to justify an air travel game with Real Colorado.

If *both* teams are top 40, book the flights.  Otherwise, play local.


----------



## wc_baller

dad4 said:


> my point was not that the travel is every weekend.   it was that easy games are every weekend, if you are in too weak a league.
> 
> What non-travel league in NorCal lets you play against MVLA, Thorns, Mustang, and San Juan?   (the top of their A teams.   Not the bench.)
> 
> Wanting to play those teams does not mean I want to fly to Colorado.  (look at the new map.)


MVLA, Mustang, and San Juan ECNL teams all play in NorCal Premier League. Thorns top teams will play their teams there as well next year, now that they don’t have GDA restrictions on preventing them from playing in that league. NorCal Premier is a non travel league.
If you don’t want to fly to Colorado, you don’t have to. Your kid isn’t in ECNL, so you’re worried about doing something you don’t have to do. It amazes me you're so concerned about ECNL travel schedules when you’re not even signed up for the league. Your kid can already play those teams locally if your team is qualified for NorCal Champions League. Let the kids and parents on those ECNL teams worry about their own travel schedules, and I doubt they want you to speak on their behalf about how they choose to spend their money.


----------



## soccer4us

Sorry to break it to you all, travel will never be based on only going to play top clubs even you're Surf or Blues. So cal is a big part of ECNL but they will never eliminate travel for so cal teams and make it worse for AZ teams. Let's be honest. Parents will always stay ECNL or GA no matter how much they complain about travel. Leagues will need to be creative this fall in some regions and eliminate travel with a plane. So Cal and Nor Cal have HS soccer in the winter but much of the Northwest is fall HS. Not sure on AZ/NV.  I do believe lavers will try to limit travel but not as the risk of adding rival clubs to key ECNL member areas. Maybe adds them to regional league like Beach or Legends at best.


----------



## Just A Dad

soccer4us said:


> Sorry to break it to you all, travel will never be based on only going to play top clubs even you're Surf or Blues. So cal is a big part of ECNL but they will never eliminate travel for so cal teams and make it worse for AZ teams. Let's be honest. Parents will always stay ECNL or GA no matter how much they complain about travel. Leagues will need to be creative this fall in some regions and eliminate travel with a plane. So Cal and Nor Cal have HS soccer in the winter but much of the Northwest is fall HS. Not sure on AZ/NV.  I do believe lavers will try to limit travel but not as the risk of adding rival clubs to key ECNL member areas. Maybe adds them to regional league like Beach or Legends at best.


AZ high school soccer is a winter sport


----------



## GT45

MSK357 said:


> No, but they can add clubs in Arizona and Nevada. $$$


That lowers the quality of the league. Nevada and AZ do not have the depth of talent to field many more teams. You need to get off this thread. Go to the SCDSL thread because that is what you want. A So Cal league. It already exists. Have your kid play in it. ECNL is optional.  Lavers is not changing anything for the southwest conference. He is added teams back east to make their travel more efficient. So Cal teams still will fly to New Jersey, and drive or fly to Phoenix and Las Vegas. Get over it. You are the nightmare parent no coach or parent wants on their sidelines.


----------



## MSK357

GT45 said:


> That lowers the quality of the league. Nevada and AZ do not have the depth of talent to field many more teams. You need to get off this thread. Go to the SCDSL thread because that is what you want. It already exists,. Have your kid play in it. ECNL is optional. A So Cal league. Lavers is not changing anything for the southwest conference. He is added teams back east to make their travel more efficient. So Cal teams still will fly to New Jersey, and drive or fly to Phoenix and Las Vegas. Get over it. You are the nightmare parent no coach or parent wants on their sidelines.


LOL. Take it down a notch.  All I'm saying is more teams will be added, probably more regions as well for less travel.  That echoes what Lavers said in the article.  You want me to get off the thread for that?  you got some problems.  With more socal teams being added, AZ and NV would logically seem move to a different region.  No one knows for sure what will happen other than what Lavers said, and that's more teams, less travel, more localized.  If you take that as only on the east coast I disagree, especially with the recent additions.


----------



## Desert Hound

MSK357 said:


> With more socal teams being added, AZ and NV would logically seem move to a different region.


Actually no logically they would not. Denver is a 15 plus hour drive from Phoenix. Roughly 900 miles. Salt Lake City is 1012 hour drive and 700 plus miles. 

What Lavers said he wanted to eliminate overnight after overnight type weekends. So Cal with NV and AZ doesnt have that issue. So Cal goes to a league games once to Phx and once to LV. That is not an overnight travel heavy league schedule for So Cal clubs.


----------



## Yellowcard

AZ is TOO important for the ECNL Showcases.   The AZ clubs do an awesome job of helping put that together.  If you think Lavers would risk that to satisfy some “unicorn” parents from SoCal that complain they have to travel twice a year.  Give me a break!!!!


----------



## MSK357

Desert Hound said:


> Actually no logically they would not. Denver is a 15 plus hour drive from Phoenix. Roughly 900 miles. Salt Lake City is 1012 hour drive and 700 plus miles.
> 
> What Lavers said he wanted to eliminate overnight after overnight type weekends. So Cal with NV and AZ doesnt have that issue. So Cal goes to a league games once to Phx and once to LV. That is not an overnight travel heavy league schedule for So Cal clubs.


Did I say anything about Denver?
I expect more teams in Arizona and Vegas to be added.
If he wants to eliminate overnight weekends, NV and AZ are definitely overnight destinations for socal teams.  I'm just stating what I am seeing and what Lavers said. More teams, more regionalized, less travel.  I see more teams in socal added,  I don't see Beach and Legends staying in ECRL.  I see more than enough teams in socal to be its own region.  Its just my opinion.  The tone of the responses make me think the out of state teams are scared to be left in a weaker conference.  (specifically talking about GT45 and shales1002) if you disagree, just disagree.  We will see what happens.


----------



## LB Mom 78

soccer4us said:


> Sorry to break it to you all, travel will never be based on only going to play top clubs even you're Surf or Blues. So cal is a big part of ECNL but they will never eliminate travel for so cal teams and make it worse for AZ teams. Let's be honest. Parents will always stay ECNL or GA no matter how much they complain about travel. Leagues will need to be creative this fall in some regions and eliminate travel with a plane. So Cal and Nor Cal have HS soccer in the winter but much of the Northwest is fall HS. Not sure on AZ/NV.  I do believe lavers will try to limit travel but not as the risk of adding rival clubs to key ECNL member areas. Maybe adds them to regional league like Beach or Legends at best.


How long will it take the myopic Legends and Beach parents to figure out that they are never getting into ECNL?   It is amazing how even the smartest people sometimes let emotions cloud the mind. Slammers and then Blues are where it is at on the girls side.


----------



## Woobie06

LB Mom 78 said:


> How long will it take the myopic Legends and Beach parents to figure out that they are never getting into ECNL?   It is amazing how even the smartest people sometimes let emotions cloud the mind. Slammers and then Blues are where it is at on the girls side.


Seriously???  I don’t have horse in that race for those clubs, although I know a few families who have kids there.  My comment is not because I know people there, it’s because our DD played against them...those are very strong clubs.  Those clubs have a lot of talented kids...good families.  Adding those clubs to the SW ECNL makes the division much stronger and gives people more choices.  The geography can support the teams.  I’d argue those clubs are stronger than some of the clubs already in the SW ECNL.  It sounds more to me that people are uncomfortable or scared to let them in.  Personally, I’d be very happy if they were on the schedule.  They are very good.


----------



## dad4

Yellowcard said:


> AZ is TOO important for the ECNL Showcases.   The AZ clubs do an awesome job of helping put that together.  If you think Lavers would risk that to satisfy some “unicorn” parents from SoCal that complain they have to travel twice a year.  Give me a break!!!!


If AZ doesn’t get to be in SW, you’re going to take your showcases and go home?

Ummm, no.  AZ is not leaving ECNL just because they don’t like a new alignment map.  That is a truly empty threat.


----------



## WuTang

Surf Zombie said:


> The ECNL has 111 teams going into next year. If you look at the various regions, travel seems best to worst:
> 
> 1. South West
> 2. Mid Atlantic
> 3. North East
> 4. Texas
> 5. South East
> 6. Ohio Valley
> 7. Northwest
> 8. Midwest
> 
> If reducing travel is a priority for ECNL, IMO, it’ll be a combination of adding more clubs and making smaller regions.
> 
> For example, in the North East there are 18 teams stretching from MA to MD. Does the region eventually go to 20 clubs and get split into two separate regions of 10 (MA, CT, NY) & 10 (NJ, PA, MD)?


Honestly, you guys are funny. You guys have it really good. My daughter plays for one of the ECNL teams in the Midwest. We get to fly to Nebraska. I would take a weekend in Vegas any day. This year we had two flights for league, and then flew to Phoenix and Houston for Showcases. Sad to say we have racked up some air miles.


----------



## Yellowcard

dad4 said:


> If AZ doesn’t get to be in SW, you’re going to take your showcases and go home?
> 
> Ummm, no.  AZ is not leaving ECNL just because they don’t like a new alignment map.  That is a truly empty threat.


I didn’t say they would pull the showcase and there was no empty threat.  I simply was saying ECNL might not want to piss of the two clubs that the host And work 50% of the showcase each year.!!!


----------



## shales1002

MSK357 said:


> Did I say anything about Denver?
> I expect more teams in Arizona and Vegas to be added.
> If he wants to eliminate overnight weekends, NV and AZ are definitely overnight destinations for socal teams.  I'm just stating what I am seeing and what Lavers said. More teams, more regionalized, less travel.  I see more teams in socal added,  I don't see Beach and Legends staying in ECRL.  I see more than enough teams in socal to be its own region.  Its just my opinion.  The tone of the responses make me think the out of state teams are scared to be left in a weaker conference.  (specifically talking about GT45 and shales1002) if you disagree, just disagree.  We will see what happens.


First I’m mad. Next I’m scared.    Why can’t I just be a person on the forum who disagrees with you? Perhaps you just don’t understand the concept of regionalized travel. I honestly hope that Beach and Legends get in. But if they do, it won’t be at the expensive of out of state clubs to appease parents who don’t want to leave town twice per season.


----------



## htk

LB Mom 78 said:


> How long will it take the myopic Legends and Beach parents to figure out that they are never getting into ECNL?   It is amazing how even the smartest people sometimes let emotions cloud the mind. Slammers and then Blues are where it is at on the girls side.


This is a completely ridiculous and narrow minded comment that does not take into account things like the quality of coaching, development, college and YNT placements (as just some examples) at these clubs. WE GET IT...you’ve made it abundantly clear through all your posts that you have a personal issue with Beach and Legends. Your opinions become more and more meaningless with each post. Are you upset that there isn’t the “great migration“ from these clubs to slammers and blues as so many predicted? Would you rather play Beach and Legends...or potentially have players bumped from current ecnl teams if players migrated?


----------



## 310soccer

SJ Earthquakes
Dear players and parents:

First and foremost, we hope that you are all safe and healthy while we all stay home to fight the ongoing pandemic that has affected all of our lives.

In the past few weeks, U.S. Soccer announced that they eliminated the Development Academy for both the boys and girls. This decision came down quickly amid the shutdown of all soccer leagues across the country. As with every business, this pandemic has caused us to evaluate all of our operations, including our youth soccer development programs. We have spent the past few weeks examining our options for the future of the Earthquakes youth soccer platform, and after much deliberation, we have made the difficult decision that the Earthquakes Girls Academy program will cease operations, effective immediately.

Over the past three years, we have been consistently impressed by the work ethic, positive attitude and humbleness that all of our players and coaches have displayed. You, the players, have been outstanding ambassadors for the San Jose Earthquakes and the local community. We appreciate all that you have done for our organization and will not forget all that you have achieved both individually and collectively. You won national championships, tournaments and many of you earned the great honor of representing your country with various national teams.

We know that it is a difficult time for everyone and that this decision will create more uncertainty for you. We want to let all of you, both players and parents, know that we are here for you as you transition to a new challenge. If you need any support or guidance on the next steps for your future, we are here to help. You proved over the past three years that you are among the top players in the country and carried yourselves the right way. We know that you have a bright future ahead both in soccer and in life.

For all the parents, thank you for allowing us the opportunity to coach and learn from your children. We appreciate all your support and commitment and for helping your children achieve their goals. Our staff will work with you to help find the best option for your daughters as they continue in their soccer career.

We also want to let the parents know that we will be refunding all payments (registration/training fees) made since training was halted on March 12. All the money from March 12 through the end of the 2020 season will be returned. Our staff will coordinate those refunds with you. If you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reach out.

Finally, we also wanted to let you know that we will keep all girls’ development academy coaches on staff through the end of June. They will be available to help with the transition as well during this time.

We want to thank you again for everything you have done for our organization. We are proud to have worked with all of you and wish you luck. Stay healthy and let us know if there is anything we can do for you now or in the future.

Sincerely,

Jesse Fioranelli                                                          Chris Leitch
General Manager                                                       Technical Director


----------



## Kicker4Life

htk said:


> This is a completely ridiculous and narrow minded comment that does not take into account things like the quality of coaching, development, college and YNT placements (as just some examples) at these clubs. WE GET IT...you’ve made it abundantly clear through all your posts that you have a personal issue with Beach and Legends. Your opinions become more and more meaningless with each post. Are you upset that there isn’t the “great migration“ from these clubs to slammers and blues as so many predicted? Would you rather play Beach and Legends...or potentially have players bumped from current ecnl teams if players migrated?


Let’s not forget “the end is near”......


----------



## Surf Zombie

Surf Zombie said:


> The ECNL has 111 teams going into next year. If you look at the various regions, travel seems best to worst:
> 
> 1. South West
> 2. Mid Atlantic
> 3. North East
> 4. Texas
> 5. South East
> 6. Ohio Valley
> 7. Northwest
> 8. Midwest
> 
> If reducing travel is a priority for ECNL, IMO, it’ll be a combination of adding more clubs and making smaller regions.
> 
> For example, in the North East there are 18 teams stretching from MA to MD. Does the region eventually go to 20 clubs and get split into two separate regions of 10 (MA, CT, NY) & 10 (NJ, PA, MD)?


I took a longer look at the league map while I was on a really exciting conference call.

There are 111 teams in 8 conferences for next year. I’m sure the ECNL is concerned about dilution as much as they are about post Covid 19 travel issues.

I think the ECNL could go to 126 clubs in 12 conferences. In doing so they could substantially reduce travel, pick up some strong clubs who are on the outside (Beach, Legends, Top Hat, FC Virginia, NEFC,  Lonestar, Sporting BV, Oakwood, Nationals, Weston, etc) and effectively kill the GAL all at the same time.

If the conferences ranged in size from 8-18 teams and were even numbered it could work schedule wise. Have cross over games for the smaller conferences a couple times per year with clubs of similar strength. If Real Colorado is going to TX, it should be to play Solar & FC Dallas. Likewise, when weaker teams travel, pair them against teams of similar strength to get better games for all involved. 

Just my opinion but this is where I think we’ll be in the not too distant future.


----------



## LB Mom 78

htk said:


> This is a completely ridiculous and narrow minded comment that does not take into account things like the quality of coaching, development, college and YNT placements (as just some examples) at these clubs. WE GET IT...you’ve made it abundantly clear through all your posts that you have a personal issue with Beach and Legends. Your opinions become more and more meaningless with each post. Are you upset that there isn’t the “great migration“ from these clubs to slammers and blues as so many predicted? Would you rather play Beach and Legends...or potentially have players bumped from current ecnl teams if players migrated?


I never said Beach and Legends do not deserve it. They most certainly do.


----------



## LB Mom 78

Kicker4Life said:


> Let’s not forget “the end is near”......


I would love to have Kicker in my platoon.


----------



## Fact

htk said:


> This is a completely ridiculous and narrow minded comment that does not take into account things like the quality of coaching, development, college and YNT placements (as just some examples) at these clubs. WE GET IT...you’ve made it abundantly clear through all your posts that you have a personal issue with Beach and Legends. Your opinions become more and more meaningless with each post. Are you upset that there isn’t the “great migration“ from these clubs to slammers and blues as so many predicted? Would you rather play Beach and Legends...or potentially have players bumped from current ecnl teams if players migrated?





Kicker4Life said:


> Let’s not forget “the end is near”......


You two are just picking on her because you guys are racists. [ sarcasm]
Lady get off your high horse.


----------



## Fact

LB Mom 78 said:


> I never said Beach and Legends do not deserve it. They most certainly do.





LB Mom 78 said:


> I would love to have Kicker in my platoon.


Weak comebacks. Afraid that you now realize that if Beach kiddos defect, you may  not have a place at the table? The lost of quality competition and need to travel more due to the lose of Beach and Legends is sad for girls soccer in Socal.


----------



## Kicknit22

Yellowcard said:


> AZ is TOO important for the ECNL Showcases.   The AZ clubs do an awesome job of helping put that together.  If you think Lavers would risk that to satisfy some “unicorn” parents from SoCal that complain they have to travel twice a year.  Give me a break!!!!


The complaints from the panzy asses on here about travel, aren’t a representation of the majority of us in SoCal.  They’re not worth the argument.  So, don’t even entertain them.


----------



## LB Mom 78

Fact said:


> Weak comebacks. Afraid that you now realize that if Beach kiddos defect, you may  not have a place at the table? The lost of quality competition and need to travel more due to the lose of Beach and Legends is sad for girls soccer in Socal.


Beach and Legends are not dead as you suggest above. They are just not participating in the highest level of youth soccer.  They have many great players and coaches. The question is for how long?


----------



## LB Mom 78

Fact said:


> You two are just picking on her because you guys are racists. [ sarcasm]
> Lady get off your high horse.


Your identity politics are pathetic.

We are having a serious conversation here about how big the gap is and how big it will become between Slammers, Blues and everyone else.


----------



## MSK357

shales1002 said:


> First I’m mad. Next I’m scared.    Why can’t I just be a person on the forum who disagrees with you? Perhaps you just don’t understand the concept of regionalized travel. I honestly hope that Beach and Legends get in. But if they do, it won’t be at the expensive of out of state clubs to appease parents who don’t want to leave town twice per season.


I really don't mind the travel to be honest, its an excuse to go to vegas. Arizona i don't really care for though. I don't care if you disagree with me, thats what a forum discussion is for. I just forsee AZ and NV being in a different region in the future if not near future based on the fact more socal teams got picked up. I am looking forward to less travel, more local teams, and staying in socal. Nothing wrong with that. We'll see if that happens. Agree to disagree.


----------



## El Cap

LB Mom 78 said:


> Your identity politics are pathetic.
> 
> We are having a serious conversation here about how big the gap is and how big it will become between Slammers, Blues and everyone else.


SD Surf is and will be better than both those clubs across age groups, as would Beach and Legends if given the opportunity to compete.


----------



## dad4

LB Mom 78 said:


> Your identity politics are pathetic.
> 
> We are having a serious conversation here about how big the gap is and how big it will become between Slammers, Blues and everyone else.


Looking at state cup results for the last full season, I have to give the nod to Legends, with Blues as a runner up on the strength of the Rennie teams.

What were you saying about Slammers being dominant?


----------



## espola

Kicknit22 said:


> The complaints from the panzy asses on here about travel, aren’t a representation of the majority of us in SoCal.  They’re not worth the argument.  So, don’t even entertain them.


If every family who thinks that the travel expenses associated with top-level competition is not a financial burden would take along as a guest on their trips to distant league games, showcases, tournaments, etc a player from a family who cannot afford to go, we would go a long way toward solving what is the biggest problem with youth soccer in America.


----------



## pokergod

espola said:


> If every family who thinks that the travel expenses associated with top-level competition is not a financial burden would take along as a guest on their trips to distant league games, showcases, tournaments, etc a player from a family who cannot afford to go, we would go a long way toward solving what is the biggest problem with youth soccer in America.


Was that chapter 4 of the communist manifesto?  The section about club soccer?
j/k.  Every team my kids have been on have fundraisers, both externally and internally, for the families that cannot afford certain events.
If nike and addidas were not busy destroying college basketball, maybe they would start some fully funded clubs in less fortunate areas.


----------



## espola

pokergod said:


> Was that chapter 4 of the communist manifesto?  The section about club soccer?
> j/k.  Every team my kids have been on have fundraisers, both externally and internally, for the families that cannot afford certain events.
> If nike and addidas were not busy destroying college basketball, maybe they would start some fully funded clubs in less fortunate areas.


I think there is some of that on every team but not enough to tap the full potential.


----------



## dad4

These are not mutually exclusive.  Helping fund scholarship players is a good idea.  Reducing the unnecessary parts of the cost structure is also a good idea.


----------



## Fact

LB Mom 78 said:


> Your identity politics are pathetic.
> 
> We are having a serious conversation here about how big the gap is and how big it will become between Slammers, Blues and everyone else.


Again, get off your high horse. The others are discussing soccer. You are trying to belittle their clubs for not getting in ECNL.


----------



## espola

dad4 said:


> These are not mutually exclusive.  Helping fund scholarship players is a good idea.  Reducing the unnecessary parts of the cost structure is also a good idea.


I was on the BOD of a small community soccer club when DA came along.  I had a discussion with the DOC about the possible impact on our club's teams.  We were concerned that they would sap away all our best players, which would mean that we wouldn't win as many games as before, which would mean losing players from the next tier of ability whose parents wanted their kids to be associated with winning teams - the whole chain reaction might lead to collapse.  However, when we learned that the San Diego County DA clubs were not going to be fully funded by some magic sugar daddy in the sky and thus the costs of playing in DA would be considerably higher than the existing clubs (or even for players on their other teams) we stopped worrying.


----------



## ginga

dad4 said:


> Looking at state cup results for the last full season, I have to give the nod to Legends, with Blues as a runner up on the strength of the Rennie teams.
> 
> What were you saying about Slammers being dominant?


Top teams don’t play state cup or even national cup.


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> I think Parents paid to be in a competitive league, not necessarily to play Vegas and Arizona.  We're just saying we can be just as competitive without Vegas and Arizona.  If enough parents complain and ask, I'm sure we can make that happen.  Especially since with more socal teams being added, it seems like that will be the natural progression we are moving towards.  I'm looking forward to it.


You think the parents can change the ecnl conference because you are socal parents?


----------



## dad4

ginga said:


> Top teams don’t play state cup or even national cup.


thanks.  I was wondering why an older team from a DA club was there.  second team?  (or third)


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> I didn’t quite say that. Eventually AZ will get realigned and more teams added locally. You are right about the showcases. Those are a big deal. LV, though, isn’t going to make it unless they can hold on until then.


I will tell you LV is staying in the SW.   You may think you know but you do not know what you think you know. (Princess Bride)


----------



## vegasguy

and maybe I missed the answer... why is SoCal against team travel.  Our 01/02 grads are getting highlighted on FB this week and the one common theme when asked what was their playing highlight... "I loved the team travel and team bonding".  

You can miss a game parents.  Kids are ok with it.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> You think the parents can change the ecnl conference because you are socal parents?


nothing wrong with asking for less travel.  Lavers said he wants less travel anyway.  To be honest I don't think we even need to ask, it looks like its moving in that direction with new clubs being added weekly it seems like.  agree to disagree. We'll just have to see what happens in.


----------



## ToonArmy

vegasguy said:


> and maybe I missed the answer... why is SoCal against team travel.  Our 01/02 grads are getting highlighted on FB this week and the one common theme when asked what was their playing highlight... "I loved the team travel and team bonding".
> 
> You can miss a game parents.  Kids are ok with it.


We aren't


----------



## SoccerGuru

dad4 said:


> Looking at state cup results for the last full season, I have to give the nod to Legends, with Blues as a runner up on the strength of the Rennie teams.
> 
> What were you saying about Slammers being dominant?


Well results of how strong a club is should be seen with how well the U10 and below teams perform.  

Players leave, some grow and some don't, some develop some don't, etc. As someone who has been through the younger ages I can tell you that the "superstar" at 7-9 years old very rarely lasts and continues to develop. When a coach usually sees a top player at those ages, they have them do things to help the team win that aren't best for their development. Plus when you have other parents, their parents and their coaches all telling this player how special and how good they are....sometimes the player may not work as hard and fall behind. To base how strong a club is off state cup which is for the youngers, I think is a bit misleading. 

Top 3 clubs for SW ecnl next year is very clearly 
Slammers - won or at least top 3 in conference at every age group
Blues - won a few national championships 
SD surf - wins a lot and did very well in DA

In the end if you play for one of those 3 or once legends and beach get into ecnl, those 5....you will get plenty of opportunity for college exposure and to get chances to play in big games.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> and maybe I missed the answer... why is SoCal against team travel.  Our 01/02 grads are getting highlighted on FB this week and the one common theme when asked what was their playing highlight... "I loved the team travel and team bonding".
> 
> You can miss a game parents.  Kids are ok with it.


Traveling for showcases is fine. not for a league game when there's equal level or better competition near by. Its just not worth it. Plenty of other travel available that mean more.


----------



## MarkM

vegasguy said:


> You think the parents can change the ecnl conference because you are socal parents?


No, the clubs in SoCal should just have their own league.  There is absolutely no reason to travel outside of SoCal for soccer.  It's ridiculous no matter what league it is for clubs in SoCal.  Soccer should be as inclusive as possible.  If other clubs want to travel to SoCal to play, that's fine.  There are benefits and drawbacks to living in any area.  We should take advantage of the benefits of a densely populated area.


----------



## vegasguy

ToonArmy said:


> We aren't


seems like @MSK357  is and @EOTL are.  They are so against 2 trips that "they have to fly" to and that they can not miss.  They never respond to why not just team travel to cut cost. 




MarkM said:


> There are benefits and drawbacks to living in any area. We should take advantage of the benefits of a densely populated area.



Isn't that the SCDL and CSL?   Why do these clubs just not join those leagues?   It is because the ECNL gives you an national platform as opposed to a regional platform.  This seems to be an issue with your club not the ECNL.


----------



## EOTL

vegasguy said:


> I will tell you LV is staying in the SW.   You may think you know but you do not know what you think you know. (Princess Bride)


How’s it going to work out for you in the fall? Everyone who’s going to die of COVID-19 will be dead by then, so let’s all get into sardine cans and go to Vegas? By the time this is over, I suspect
you will have a bunch of new local riff raff to play so you don’t have to travel, and neither does SoCal.


----------



## dad4

So, top players who want to travel should play ECNL, and top players who don‘t want to travel should play CSL/SCDL?

We don’t need two top leagues in each area.  We need one.  Splitting the talent pool is not helpful. 

Makes me glad we have NPL up here in norcal.


----------



## EOTL

vegasguy said:


> seems like @MSK357  is and @EOTL are.  They are so against 2 trips that "they have to fly" to and that they can not miss.  They never respond to why not just team travel to cut cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the SCDL and CSL?   Why do these clubs just not join those leagues?   It is because the ECNL gives you an national platform as opposed to a regional platform.  This seems to be an issue with your club not the ECNL.


So now you’re misrepresenting that parents are opposed to two trips because you’ve run out of other stupid arguments. The reality is that SoCal people are only opposed to trips that make no sense. AZ and NV for league games aren’t the only trips that teams or families make, they’re just the two stupidest and least necessary ones. I’m perfectly happy going to AZ or NV for a real showcase. I might even be ok going to CO if it isn’t stupidly scheduled in April when it snows, it doesn’t require missing three days of school, and it isn’t any more expensive than any other location. I am huge proponent of doing things that make sense, and not doing things that don’t. It’s really a very simple philosophy.


----------



## Desert Hound

MarkM said:


> Soccer should be as inclusive as possible.


I just chuckled and almost made a mess with my coffee. 

Soccer should be as inclusive as possible....but we dont want LV and PHX in our league. So while arguing for inclusiveness you are at the same time wanting to kick out some ECNL teams in the division. Ok.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> I just chuckled and almost made a mess with my coffee.
> 
> Soccer should be as inclusive as possible....but we dont want LV and PHX in our league. So while arguing for inclusiveness you are at the same time wanting to kick out some ECNL teams in the division. Ok.


Can you name anyone who sends their younger teams out into the boondocks to help out smaller clubs?  Heat certainly doesn’t.  Their league is all Vegas.  

If it is so important for central teams to travel to help out smaller clubs, then LV and PHX can show us how it is done.  Will NV or AZ will be the first to drive out to Kingman for a league game?  Conveniently located halfway between Vegas and Phoenix.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> seems like @MSK357  is and @EOTL are.  They are so against 2 trips that "they have to fly" to and that they can not miss.  They never respond to why not just team travel to cut cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the SCDL and CSL?   Why do these clubs just not join those leagues?   It is because the ECNL gives you an national platform as opposed to a regional platform.  This seems to be an issue with your club not the ECNL.


Bro, I don't care about travel if its worth it.  Showcases are worth it.  1 team in vegas is not worth it, especially when we have equal if not better competition close by.


----------



## Desert Hound

dad4 said:


> Can you name anyone who sends their younger teams out into the boondocks to help out smaller clubs?  Heat certainly doesn’t.  Their league is all Vegas.
> 
> If it is so important for central teams to travel to help out smaller clubs, then LV and PHX can show us how it is done.  Will NV or AZ will be the first to drive out to Kingman for a league game?  Conveniently located halfway between Vegas and Phoenix.


Well funny you should ask. In the local state league, teams do travel. Phoenix goes up to Prescott and Flagstaff, down to Tucson and over to Yuma. And visa versa.


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> How’s it going to work out for you in the fall? Everyone who’s going to die of COVID-19 will be dead by then, so let’s all get into sardine cans and go to Vegas? By the time this is over, I suspect
> you will have a bunch of new local riff raff to play so you don’t have to travel, and neither does SoCal.


funny.  truth is Newsom may not allow the games so you would have to come here and play anyway.   Plus you all come to Vegas for Players Showcase and other events.  You act as if travel is not necessary.   Why do you fly everywhere.. enjoy the ride and drive or is that beneath you and your Socal mentality?


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> I just chuckled and almost made a mess with my coffee.
> 
> Soccer should be as inclusive as possible....but we dont want LV and PHX in our league. So while arguing for inclusiveness you are at the same time wanting to kick out some ECNL teams in the division. Ok.


This post may be the most perfect example of clueless elitism ever written. “Inclusivity” means making an activity accessible for as many people as possible.  “Inclusivity” does not mean making people incur unnecessary costs to subsidize mostly affluent AZ and NV folks’ participation in perhaps the most elitist youth sport in the U.S. that does not require owning a horse. 

I think people will have a hard time finding a post from someone so lacking in self-awareness than this one, and that’s saying a lot at this website.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> funny.  truth is Newsom may not allow the games so you would have to come here and play anyway.   Plus you all come to Vegas for Players Showcase and other events.  You act as if travel is not necessary.   Why do you fly everywhere.. enjoy the ride and drive or is that beneath you and your Socal mentality?


Flying for 1 game isn't worth it. A showcase where you can play a few games and it means something does. why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> Bro, I don't care about travel if its worth it. Showcases are worth it. 1 team in vegas is not worth it, especially when we have equal if not better competition close by.



How far is you longest travel time in Socal for a ECNL league game.  Is it Real Socal to SD?   Not in miles but in your traffic how long is that drive time?    

I do know one time it took us almost 2.5hrs to get from Del Mar to San Juan last year on a Saturday afternoon.   I am fine with team travel too because if my player goes back east he will be prepared and understand that Mom and Dad are not there packing his bag, making him study and doing the things he needs to do himself.   Will your player be ok without you on the sideline at every practice and game?

I am good watching the VEO of the match when I can not attend.   Are you?


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> Flying for 1 game isn't worth it. A showcase where you can play a few games and it means something does. why is that so hard to understand?


Absolutely, flying is not worth it.  Why do you have to fly.  Why do you have to go at all?


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> Absolutely, flying is not worth it.  Why do you have to fly.  Why do you have to go at all?


We don't, which is why I think ECNL just picked up a few more socal teams. Teams that are very strong. I'm sure some Vegas and AZ teams will be picked up in the future.  enjoy playing cali teams while it lasts lol.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> I think people will have a hard time finding a post from someone so lacking in self-awareness than this one, and that’s saying a lot at this website.


I would say you exhibit that. Joining ECNL knowing full well who is in the league and what it requires. Then coming on these boards and whining about what you signed up for. 

In most circles that is called lame. 

You and a few of the same others that bitch about driving all tell us So Cal has SO MANY teams nearby they can play there is no need to travel. I agree. Join one of those leagues. Or when given that actual choice, suddenly those are not the teams you want to play?


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> How far is you longest travel time in Socal for a ECNL league game.  Is it Real Socal to SD?   Not in miles but in your traffic how long is that drive time?
> 
> I do know one time it took us almost 2.5hrs to get from Del Mar to San Juan last year on a Saturday afternoon.   I am fine with team travel too because if my player goes back east he will be prepared and understand that Mom and Dad are not there packing his bag, making him study and doing the things he needs to do himself.   Will your player be ok without you on the sideline at every practice and game?
> 
> I am good watching the VEO of the match when I can not attend.   Are you?


If ECNL keeps the region the way it is, im fine with it.  I PREFER to travel less because we have teams here especially some that recently were picked up that are just as good as Vegas and AZ teams if not better.  My kids will still fly out of state for showcases, they will still get that experience and team bonding.  fair?


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> We don't, which is why I think ECNL just picked up a few more socal teams. Teams that are very strong. I'm sure some Vegas and AZ teams will be picked up in the future.  enjoy playing cali teams while it lasts lol.


Who do you think Vegas will pickup?  Do you understand our landscape fully?   We are a small market.  We will be there for a longer while than you assume.    Again you said fly.  Just get in your care.. put your maps on and enjoy the ride and we will see you out here this fall


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> If ECNL keeps the region the way it is, im fine with it.  I PREFER to travel less because we have teams here especially some that recently were picked up that are just as good as Vegas and AZ teams if not better.  My kids will still fly out of state for showcases, they will still get that experience and team bonding.  fair?



Passed on the drive time question did you?   I get it because you know the time of travel is pretty equal.  ECNL is a national league.  Enjoy coming to Vegas.  I do not recommend the Alien Jerky in Baker.  It is not good.  The ice cream at Eddie's World is really good though.


----------



## EOTL

vegasguy said:


> funny.  truth is Newsom may not allow the games so you would have to come here and play anyway.   Plus you all come to Vegas for Players Showcase and other events.  You act as if travel is not necessary.   Why do you fly everywhere.. enjoy the ride and drive or is that beneath you and your Socal mentality?


Newsom represents the interests of the intelligent people who voted for him. CA parents are not going to let their kids go to a state of idiots who idiotically decided that U13 girls’ soccer tournaments are more important than, well, people living. No one with a brain is going to send their child to your dump of a state until they’re sure that you aren’t going to kill them.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> Who do you think Vegas will pickup?  Do you understand our landscape fully?   We are a small market.  We will be there for a longer while than you assume.    Again you said fly.  Just get in your care.. put your maps on and enjoy the ride and we will see you out here this fall


Like I said earlier, I don't mind Vegas, its just another excuse to go there.  I just prefer to travel less.  Nothing wrong with wanting that.  Kids will still go to out of state showcases to get that flying and team bonding experience. We will see if the regions change. We got enough socal teams for our own region now, so lets wait and see. agree to disagree.  we both have our own opinions.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> Well funny you should ask. In the local state league, teams do travel. Phoenix goes up to Prescott and Flagstaff, down to Tucson and over to Yuma. And visa versa.


You guys drive all the way over to Yuma for a U10 match every season?  dang.  

When out of metro area teams join the Bay Area leagues, they only get 1 or 2 home games.  The rest are away.

If we tried to make the San Jose teams drive to Monterey, some people would stop signing up.  You’d lose more kids in the center than you would add in the boonies.

Same problem for olders.  Every time you add travel costs, you lose some kids.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> Passed on the drive time question did you?   I get it because you know the time of travel is pretty equal.  ECNL is a national league.  Enjoy coming to Vegas.  I do not recommend the Alien Jerky in Baker.  It is not good.  The ice cream at Eddie's World is really good though.


I promise you, the drive time is not as bad as vegas. And trading Vegas and AZ with more local teams will cut travel time by itself.


----------



## EOTL

vegasguy said:


> Absolutely, flying is not worth it.  Why do you have to fly.  Why do you have to go at all?


Your last question answers all the other ones that you have asked in this thread.


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> Like I said earlier, I don't mind Vegas, its just another excuse to go there.  I just prefer to travel less.  Nothing wrong with wanting that.  Kids will still go to out of state showcases to get that flying and team bonding experience. We will see if the regions change. We got enough socal teams for our own region now, so lets wait and see. agree to disagree.  we both have our own opinions.


good luck in the CSL and SCDL then as ECNL will remain regional.  It is the SW Conference not the SC conference.  It is one trip and is not killing you or you player would not be in the regional league they are in.  Why are your club dues so high? That is my next question. 

How long is the drive for the longest match you are willing to play in that SC traffic?


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> You guys drive all the way over to Yuma for a U10 match every season?  dang.
> 
> When out of metro area teams join the Bay Area leagues, they only get 1 or 2 home games.  The rest are away.
> 
> If we tried to make the San Jose teams drive to Monterey, some people would stop signing up.  You’d lose more kids in the center than you would add in the boonies.
> 
> Same problem for olders.  Every time you add travel costs, you lose some kids.


Stop trying to reason with people here. Rational thought does not work. Only consistently mocking people for their stupidity works. BTW, where’d @Ellejustus go?


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> I promise you, the drive time is not as bad as vegas. And trading Vegas and AZ with more local teams will cut travel time by itself.


How long.  I can make it from here to Del Mar in 4hrs. 5 on bad days.   

PS Your Governor opened the beaches.  How did that work?  See you in Vegas soon   Again, Eddies has great ice cream.


----------



## Copa9

MSK357 said:


> I guess we will see.  To me, its clear that ECNL is planning on adding more teams and regions to localize the travel.  That's what I get!   from the article.  If you read it a different way that's fine.  time will tell.


I guess there are more "elite" ECNL players everywhere. What a joke! Add teams and let's call them all "elite". Talk about a watered down league and talent spread out.  Isn't that one of things everyone was complaining about with DA and ECNL ?


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> Newsom represents the interests of the intelligent people who voted for him. CA parents are not going to let their kids go to a state of idiots who idiotically decided that U13 girls’ soccer tournaments are more important than, well, people living. No one with a brain is going to send their child to your dump of a state until they’re sure that you aren’t going to kill them.


Dump of a state... you went to the lowest common denominator because you prefer to do that than answer simple questions.  why is NV a dump?


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> good luck in the CSL and SCDL then as ECNL will remain regional.  It is the SW Conference not the SC conference.  It is one trip and is not killing you or you player would not be in the regional league they are in.  Why are your club dues so high? That is my next question.
> 
> How long is the drive for the longest match you are willing to play in that SC traffic?


We don't need Vegas or AZ to keep the region competitive.  Lets just be brutally honest here. You don't want your league to be watered down if the cali teams had their own region.  That's where you argument stem from. Im sorry, but that is a strong possibility with more socal teams being added, especially ones that are equal if not better than Vegans AZ teams.  no need to go back and forth on this. it is what it is.


----------



## Copa9

LB Mom 78 said:


> How long will it take the myopic Legends and Beach parents to figure out that they are never getting into ECNL?   It is amazing how even the smartest people sometimes let emotions cloud the mind. Slammers and then Blues are where it is at on the girls side.


Blues can only recruit so many players.  Wait, forgot, recruit dump, recruit dump recruit dump. Rosters do have a limit.


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> We don't need Vegas or AZ to keep the region competitive.  Lets just be brutally honest here. You don't want your league to be watered down if the cali teams had their own region.  That's where you argument stem from. Im sorry, but that is a strong possibility with more socal teams being added, especially ones that are equal if not better than Vegans AZ teams.  no need to go back and forth on this. it is what it is.



And you don't want to travel and lose to a team you feel is not up to your standards in your ivory tower if we are being honest.  You are right Socal does not need AZ or NV but we are here and that is not changing.  They way I read Lavers comments.  You read them the other way.


----------



## MSK357

Copa9 said:


> I guess there are more "elite" ECNL players everywhere. What a joke! Add teams and let's call them all "elite". Talk about a watered down league and talent spread out.  Isn't that one of things everyone was complaining about with DA and ECNL ?


Yes, I agree. But ECNL can do what it wants now, no competition anymore. Im just glad I live in socal where even if we added teams, it wouldn't be watered down like other states.  I just foresee that happening for ECNL in the future now that DA is gone.


----------



## Copa9

310soccer said:


> SJ Earthquakes
> Dear players and parents:
> 
> First and foremost, we hope that you are all safe and healthy while we all stay home to fight the ongoing pandemic that has affected all of our lives.
> 
> In the past few weeks, U.S. Soccer announced that they eliminated the Development Academy for both the boys and girls. This decision came down quickly amid the shutdown of all soccer leagues across the country. As with every business, this pandemic has caused us to evaluate all of our operations, including our youth soccer development programs. We have spent the past few weeks examining our options for the future of the Earthquakes youth soccer platform, and after much deliberation, we have made the difficult decision that the Earthquakes Girls Academy program will cease operations, effective immediately.
> 
> Over the past three years, we have been consistently impressed by the work ethic, positive attitude and humbleness that all of our players and coaches have displayed. You, the players, have been outstanding ambassadors for the San Jose Earthquakes and the local community. We appreciate all that you have done for our organization and will not forget all that you have achieved both individually and collectively. You won national championships, tournaments and many of you earned the great honor of representing your country with various national teams.
> 
> We know that it is a difficult time for everyone and that this decision will create more uncertainty for you. We want to let all of you, both players and parents, know that we are here for you as you transition to a new challenge. If you need any support or guidance on the next steps for your future, we are here to help. You proved over the past three years that you are among the top players in the country and carried yourselves the right way. We know that you have a bright future ahead both in soccer and in life.
> 
> For all the parents, thank you for allowing us the opportunity to coach and learn from your children. We appreciate all your support and commitment and for helping your children achieve their goals. Our staff will work with you to help find the best option for your daughters as they continue in their soccer career.
> 
> We also want to let the parents know that we will be refunding all payments (registration/training fees) made since training was halted on March 12. All the money from March 12 through the end of the 2020 season will be returned. Our staff will coordinate those refunds with you. If you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reach out.
> 
> Finally, we also wanted to let you know that we will keep all girls’ development academy coaches on staff through the end of June. They will be available to help with the transition as well during this time.
> 
> We want to thank you again for everything you have done for our organization. We are proud to have worked with all of you and wish you luck. Stay healthy and let us know if there is anything we can do for you now or in the future.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jesse Fioranelli                                                          Chris Leitch
> General Manager                                                       Technical Director


Class act from professionals.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> And you don't want to travel and lose to a team you feel is not up to your standards in your ivory tower if we are being honest.  You are right Socal does not need AZ or NV but we are here and that is not changing.  They way I read Lavers comments.  You read them the other way.


I'm not saying they're not up to my standards.  Just saying there are teams here of equal caliber.  Its not socal teams responsibility to make sure vegas has a higher level of competition.  Talk to Lavers then because he specifically said more teams, more regions, less travel.  I guess that means something else to you.


----------



## EOTL

vegasguy said:


> Dump of a state... you went to the lowest common denominator because you prefer to do that than answer simple questions.  why is NV a dump?


Like I have said many times, I’m perfectly fine rolling around in the muck with the bottom feeders. If you want to take a swipe at CA with your Newsom comment, I’m game.


----------



## SoccerGuru

EOTL said:


> Stop trying to reason with people here. Rational thought does not work. Only consistently mocking people for their stupidity works. BTW, where’d @Ellejustus go?


What are you doing!!?? We finally got him to stop posting and you want to wake him up? Why do you hate us @EOTL ? haha kidding but seriously, let him be....it is what's best for all of us.


----------



## EOTL

SoccerGuru said:


> What are you doing!!?? We finally got him to stop posting and you want to wake him up? Why do you hate us @EOTL ? haha kidding but seriously, let him be....it is what's best for all of us.


You raise a good point.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> CA parents are not going to let their kids go to a state of idiots who idiotically decided that U13 girls’ soccer tournaments are more important than, well, people living. No one with a brain is going to send their child to your dump of a state until they’re sure that you aren’t going to kill them.


Have you looked at the CDC stats based on age? Or how about Cal stats. 

In Cal not a single person under the age of 17 has died as a result of COVID. 

In Cal 50% of all positive cases reported are 50 and under. That same age group represents just 6% of all Cal deaths. 

Go look at the CDC stats. Nationwide the CDC as of Monday lists 37k deaths (yes there is a lag in reporting on the site). 
51 out of 37300 deaths are from people under 24 yrs of age. 

44 and under constitute about 1000 out of the 37300 deaths.

Add in another 2k deaths for 45 to 55 age group. 

What we are seeing is that for your average person, the risk is rather minimal. 

AZ doesnt have a single death under the age of 20 based on todays statistics. 
55 and under account for 8% of all deaths. 

NV doesnt have a single death under the age of 18.
under 50 deaths are similar to CDC stats. 

The  risk issue really is related for individuals 65 and older and have an underlying medical issue.


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> I'm not saying they're not up to my standards.  Just saying there are teams here of equal caliber.  Its not socal teams responsibility to make sure vegas has a higher level of competition.  Talk to Lavers then because he specifically said more teams, more regions, less travel.  I guess that means something else to you.


He did say that.  No doubt and if you look to the Midwest and East coast the additions are creating less travel there.  You read it as it effects SW as you do not want to travel.  You can read it how you want.   I just do not see NV and AZ leaving the sw.


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> Like I have said many times, I’m perfectly fine rolling around in the muck with the bottom feeders. If you want to take a swipe at CA with your Newsom comment, I’m game.


CA is an easy target and so is NV.  Soccer wise you all live in an Ivory Tower looking down at AZ and NV but when you lose to our squads you make excuses.  Again it is a regional league and neither state will be changing regions.  Bring some extra cash when you come out as our service industry needs the boost.


----------



## MarkM

Desert Hound said:


> I just chuckled and almost made a mess with my coffee.
> 
> Soccer should be as inclusive as possible....but we dont want LV and PHX in our league. So while arguing for inclusiveness you are at the same time wanting to kick out some ECNL teams in the division. Ok.


You are pretty dense yourself.  You can play in LV or PHX.  Kids shouldn't be excluded because of the daunting financial commitment.


----------



## EOTL

vegasguy said:


> CA is an easy target and so is NV.  Soccer wise you all live in an Ivory Tower looking down at AZ and NV but when you lose to our squads you make excuses.  Again it is a regional league and neither state will be changing regions.  Bring some extra cash when you come out as our service industry needs the boost.


Here ya’ll go again arguing that trying to make youth soccer affordable and more inclusive is “elitist” and “ivory tower”, while affluent people trying to make it more expensive for others because it serves their own personal benefit is “inclusive”. Only Trump voters fall for that garbage.  

I’m not about to feel sorry about not giving money to someone who can laugh off punching a hole in a Picasso. If you’re into helping the service industry, get on a plane and fly to SoCal.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> Have you looked at the CDC stats based on age? Or how about Cal stats.
> 
> In Cal not a single person under the age of 17 has died as a result of COVID.
> 
> In Cal 50% of all positive cases reported are 50 and under. That same age group represents just 6% of all Cal deaths.
> 
> Go look at the CDC stats. Nationwide the CDC as of Monday lists 37k deaths (yes there is a lag in reporting on the site).
> 51 out of 37300 deaths are from people under 24 yrs of age.
> 
> 44 and under constitute about 1000 out of the 37300 deaths.
> 
> Add in another 2k deaths for 45 to 55 age group.
> 
> What we are seeing is that for your average person, the risk is rather minimal.
> 
> AZ doesnt have a single death under the age of 20 based on todays statistics.
> 55 and under account for 8% of all deaths.
> 
> NV doesnt have a single death under the age of 18.
> under 50 deaths are similar to CDC stats.
> 
> The  risk issue really is related for individuals 65 and older and have an underlying medical issue.


Oh lord. The more healthy kids going around with COVID-19, the more they will give it to people who will die. I am very familiar with all the stupid arguments the Fox News magats have programmed into you. Carry on killing people and not worrying about it because you’ll probably be fine.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> Oh lord. The more healthy kids going around with COVID-19, the more they will give it to people who will die. I am very familiar with all the stupid arguments the Fox News magats have programmed into you. Carry on killing people and not worrying about it because you’ll probably be fine.


I am just looking at state produced stats and stats put out by the CDC.

To your other point I guess. You think covid will be eradicated? Seems unlikely. So we all will be out and about.

You can't hide in your house forever. And doing games in Cal is not going to be magically less risky vs playing a game in PHX, LV or going down to SD for the night to play 2 games.


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> Here ya’ll go again arguing that trying to make youth soccer affordable and more inclusive is “elitist” and “ivory tower”, while affluent people trying to make it more expensive for others because it serves their own personal benefit is “inclusive”. Only Trump voters fall for that garbage.
> 
> I’m not about to feel sorry about not giving money to someone who can laugh off punching a hole in a Picasso. If you’re into helping the service industry, get on a plane and fly to SoCal.


Hey Ivory Tower... You do not know me.  I drive my car to and from CA no problem. I do not fly like all you CA people are complaining about.  As a matter of fact do you want to see my odometer... it reads 241K.  You know why because I take care of it and the Jeep looks as good as it did when I bought it.  Is that what you consider affluent.  There are people here who know I drive the same car that I drove when I was coaching their daughters 8yrs ago if not longer.  But I must be rich...  I must be a Trump voter because I believe Vegas and PHX should play the socal teams and often times come out on top.  

Do not blanket assume.  You are smarter than that.  But if that is what you got.. I can bob and weave with the best. 

I just deleted my response from here down... because you are not worth the hassle of arguing the reality with.  The reality is AZ and NV are in the SW Conference and bringing up the play of some of the CA teams.  They are not going anywhere as we are a regional league.  Stop at Eddie's get the Rocky Road... tell me if the Baker thermometer is working and if the damn El Cajon construction is done next time you all come to play in Vegas.    Remember Rocky Road.. avoid the mint chocolate chip and Peggy's is overrated and the lines are too long in Barstow eat at the In and Out in Victorville.  I have more travel tips if you need.


----------



## Surf Zombie

vegasguy said:


> Hey Ivory Tower... You do not know me.  I drive my car to and from CA no problem. I do not fly like all you CA people are complaining about.  As a matter of fact do you want to see my odometer... it reads 241K.  You know why because I take care of it and the Jeep looks as good as it did when I bought it.  Is that what you consider affluent.  There are people here who know I drive the same car that I drove when I was coaching their daughters 8yrs ago if not longer.  But I must be rich...  I must be a Trump voter because I believe Vegas and PHX should play the socal teams and often times come out on top.
> 
> Do not blanket assume.  You are smarter than that.  But if that is what you got.. I can bob and weave with the best.
> 
> I just deleted my response from here down... because you are not worth the hassle of arguing the reality with.  The reality is AZ and NV are in the SW Conference and bringing up the play of some of the CA teams.  They are not going anywhere as we are a regional league.  Stop at Eddie's get the Rocky Road... tell me if the Baker thermometer is working and if the damn El Cajon construction is done next time you all come to play in Vegas.    Remember Rocky Road.. avoid the mint chocolate chip and Peggy's is overrated and the lines are too long in Barstow eat at the In and Out in Victorville.  I have more travel tips if you need.


My 2002 JEEP has 242k on it. Just put a fresh set of Mickey Thompson’s on it. We’re good to go!


----------



## pokergod

EOTL said:


> Stop trying to reason with people here. Rational thought does not work. Only consistently mocking people for their stupidity works. BTW, where’d @Ellejustus go?


SHHHHHH.  If you say his name three times he will appear.


----------



## vegasguy

Surf Zombie said:


> My 2002 JEEP has 242k on it. Just put a fresh set of Mickey Thompson’s on it. We’re good to go!



I am down... Let's go. 08 JK.  Plenty of hills to travel out here.  Box Canyon is a good one.    Right now I would take driving out onto Grover Beach up in Pismo next to the Dunes.   Serious question.  What do you think of the new style J/L.  I did not like it at first but the more I see it the more it grows on me.


----------



## vegasguy

pokergod said:


> SHHHHHH.  If you say his name three times he will appear.


that is three times like Candyman.  @EOTL  did you see that movie?


----------



## Surf Zombie

vegasguy said:


> I am down... Let's go. 08 JK.  Plenty of hills to travel out here.  Box Canyon is a good one.    Right now I would take driving out onto Grover Beach up in Pismo next to the Dunes.   Serious question.  What do you think of the new style J/L.  I did not like it at first but the more I see it the more it grows on me.


I’ve got a 2002 Sahara. Bought it new when I finished school.  Not my daily driver any more but it’s out of the garage for the summer. 

I don’t love the new J/L. My brother bought one and I was in it this week for the first time. IMO it’s way over engineered for a Jeep.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> I am just looking at state produced stats and stats put out by the CDC.
> 
> To your other point I guess. You think covid will be eradicated? Seems unlikely. So we all will be out and about.
> 
> You can't hide in your house forever. And doing games in Cal is not going to be magically less risky vs playing a game in PHX, LV or going down to SD for the night to play 2 games.


Ha ha. You’re apparently listening to epidemiologists about as much as @vegasguy’s mayor.

You won’t seeing overnight tournaments for a good long while anywhere. Thank goodness there are plenty of teams within range of a day trip down here. I mean, there are so many it’s almost like they grow on trees better than even the oranges.


----------



## vegasguy

Surf Zombie said:


> I’ve got a 2002 Sahara. Bought it new when I finished school.  Not my daily driver any more but it’s out of the garage for the summer.
> 
> I don’t love the new J/L. My brother bought one and I was in it this week for the first time. IMO it’s way over engineered for a Jeep.



so I drive the 08 X Unlimited.. my daily.  Love the 02s... the start of the comeback in my opinion.   
I agree with your thought on the J/L.  seems very Fiat. ..  but then the lights look good. and the Gladiator looks great... although lower clearance.. It is the aerodynamics .. can I deal with the dents.. I am on the fence.  I have an 11 Sahara too Freedom top.. solid..   we took it out last week.. there is a difference in X Unlimited and Sahara for sure.


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. You’re apparently listening to epidemiologists about as much as @vegasguy’s mayor.
> 
> You won’t seeing overnight tournaments for a good long while anywhere. Thank goodness there are plenty of teams within range of a day trip down here. I mean, there are so many it’s almost like they grow on trees better than even the oranges.


That Day trip to Vegas awaits your little DD.. feel free to raise your boycott sign.


----------



## Soccer4evr

Love a trip to Vegas and looking forward to heading out that way again to watch games!


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. You’re apparently listening to epidemiologists about as much as @vegasguy’s mayor.
> 
> You won’t seeing overnight tournaments for a good long while anywhere. Thank goodness there are plenty of teams within range of a day trip down here. I mean, there are so many it’s almost like they grow on trees better than even the oranges.


I like avocado trees better.. more return on investment.   Kind of like our Vegas ECNL team. Do you want some guac when you come up to Vegas?? It will be fresh....


----------



## Just A Dad

dad4 said:


> Can you name anyone who sends their younger teams out into the boondocks to help out smaller clubs?  Heat certainly doesn’t.  Their league is all Vegas.
> 
> If it is so important for central teams to travel to help out smaller clubs, then LV and PHX can show us how it is done.  Will NV or AZ will be the first to drive out to Kingman for a league game?  Conveniently located halfway between Vegas and Phoenix.


In arizona we have traveled to Yuma and tucson for state league games


----------



## vegasguy

EOTL said:


> ou’re apparently listening to epidemiologists about as much as @vegasguy’s mayor.


@EOTL  Our mayor is crazy with a point.  Vegas is actually the right place to return to normal.  We are so far ahead of everywhere.  You walk into a casino and you you are thermal tracked and face recognized.   You are positive for COVID eight guards are taking you away in a way no one else even sees.  Why do you think we know when the cartel is in town.  Smile as you walk into the casino.  Then enjoy our shows, fields and the match.. Remember Rocky Road.. Eddie's best.   Gas is a little more expensive there though.


----------



## ToonArmy

vegasguy said:


> @EOTL  Our mayor is crazy with a point.  Vegas is actually the right place to return to normal.  We are so far ahead of everywhere.  You walk into a casino and you you are thermal tracked and face recognized.   You are positive for COVID eight guards are taking you away in a way no one else even sees.  Why do you think we know when the cartel is in town.  Smile as you walk into the casino.  Then enjoy our shows, fields and the match.. Remember Rocky Road.. Eddie's best.   Gas is a little more expensive there though.


Is it still Oscar Goodman's wife? She's awesome.


----------



## dad4

Just A Dad said:


> In arizona we have traveled to Yuma and tucson for state league games


I just pulled up the schedule for AZ Arsenal U12 preelite.

Every single league game is in the Phoenix Metro area.

You guys aren’t hauling all over creation for league games either.  

“There was this one time Sam went to Yuma” is not the same as “every Phoenix team drives to Yuma every season”


----------



## EliteSoccerDad

Galaxy, Earthquakes fold girls academies | Club Soccer | Youth Soccer
					

Two MLS-run Girls Academies won't return whenever soccer comes back, multiple sources have told TopDrawerSoccer.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming

vegasguy said:


> Stop at Eddie's get the Rocky Road.


This is gold.


----------



## Just A Dad

dad4 said:


> I just pulled up the schedule for AZ Arsenal U12 preelite.
> 
> Every single league game is in the Phoenix Metro area.
> 
> You guys aren’t hauling all over creation for league games either.
> 
> “There was this one time Sam went to Yuma” is not the same as “every Phoenix team drives to Yuma every season”


yuma is not large enough to have a team in every age group qualify for state league 1... I can tell you my daughter has played in Yuma and tucson multiple times. I have no reason to lie about it


----------



## Just A Dad

dad4 said:


> I just pulled up the schedule for AZ Arsenal U12 preelite.
> 
> Every single league game is in the Phoenix Metro area.
> 
> You guys aren’t hauling all over creation for league games either.
> 
> “There was this one time Sam went to Yuma” is not the same as “every Phoenix team drives to Yuma every season”


Also I can’t count the number of times My girls had to play in casa grande including all are state championship weekends


----------



## MSK357

Just A Dad said:


> Also I can’t count the number of times My girls had to play in casa grande including all are state championship weekends


Sounds like you have plenty of team in AZ.


----------



## Just A Dad

MSK357 said:


> Sounds like you have plenty of team in AZ.


Plenty of teams in our state league but decided to join a national league that requires travel out of state


----------



## Desert Hound

dad4 said:


> I just pulled up the schedule for AZ Arsenal U12 preelite.
> 
> Every single league game is in the Phoenix Metro area.
> 
> You guys aren’t hauling all over creation for league games either.
> 
> “There was this one time Sam went to Yuma” is not the same as “every Phoenix team drives to Yuma every season”


It depends on the team. But if you have a Yuma or Prescott, Flagstaff or Tucson team you are going back and forth. Look through APL, state 1, and state 2. You will find them.

Now that I think about it you also have Open League divisions as well.


----------



## Desert Hound

dad4 said:


> I just pulled up the schedule for AZ Arsenal U12 preelite.
> 
> Every single league game is in the Phoenix Metro area.
> 
> You guys aren’t hauling all over creation for league games either.
> 
> “There was this one time Sam went to Yuma” is not the same as “every Phoenix team drives to Yuma every season”


Here is just one example
 This division has a team in Tucson and in Yuma.


----------



## Desert Hound

Here is a division where they have a Nogales team. That is on the US/Mexico border. RSL Southern Az


----------



## dad4

If you look at the state league schedules you posted, it proves my point.  AZ doesn’t even think about driving very far for league play until U12.  Even then, the vast majority of games are in the Phoenix-Tucson corridor. 

Given your reluctance to drive to Yuma for U10 and U11, don’t blame me for not wanting to fly to Colorado for U13 and U14.  

And don’t tell me to switch leagues.  No one gets to play the best if the best are split across 2-3 leagues.


----------



## Surf Zombie

https://149363092.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/2020-21-Girls-ECNL-Club-Map-as-of-5620.001.jpeg
		


Updated map as of May 6th.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Surf Zombie said:


> https://149363092.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/2020-21-Girls-ECNL-Club-Map-as-of-5620.001.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Updated map as of May 6th.


Wow, I didn't realize how much the traveling is going to suck for Real CO in ecnl. They have a lot of traveling to do, @milehighdad, what are your thoughts about this?


----------



## Surf Zombie

Would an 8 team CO, UT, AZ, NM conference make sense?  Not sure how many other clubs are in those four states that ECNL would consider.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Surf Zombie said:


> Would an 8 team CO, UT, AZ, NM conference make sense?  Not sure how many other clubs are in those four states that ECNL would consider.


Based on ex-DA and ecnl clubs, that is very possible. Colorado has a few really good clubs outside of Real Colorado and Utah has a few decent ones plus the current AZ ecnl and ex-DA teams. Ecnl could easily create a 10 club conference from a talent and availability standpoint. Logistically I have know idea if they could pull that off or what it would do for champions leagues and showcases, etc.


----------



## SoccerGuru

I know some NorCal people are on here, where will all the SJ earthquake girls go now that they are cancelling the girls program? They had some really talented players.


----------



## MSK357

Surf Zombie said:


> Would an 8 team CO, UT, AZ, NM conference make sense?  Not sure how many other clubs are in those four states that ECNL would consider.


Throw NV in there to since they love to travel


----------



## azsnowrider

Surf Zombie said:


> Would an 8 team CO, UT, AZ, NM conference make sense?  Not sure how many other clubs are in those four states that ECNL would consider.


Shhhhhh, don't get So Cal started again....

What I don't get is how does Seattle Metro area have 5 clubs, and Chicago metro have 1 club Eclipse (2teams but still)... Based on pure population statistics I would think larger cities would be able to support more ECNL clubs, and there are clubs just as good in the Chicago area.. Chicago is 3-4 times the size of Seattle. 

Why wouldn't Michigan be in the Ohio Valley conference instead of being in the Midwest?!?!


----------



## MR.D

Surf Zombie said:


> Would an 8 team CO, UT, AZ, NM conference make sense?  Not sure how many other clubs are in those four states that ECNL would consider.


Maybe even add a 9th team from TX(El Paso) and call it the Mountain West Conference.  So CO, UT, AZ, NM & TX?


----------



## Surf Zombie

azsnowrider said:


> Shhhhhh, don't get So Cal started again....
> 
> What I don't get is how does Seattle Metro area have 5 clubs, and Chicago metro have 1 club Eclipse (2teams but still)... Based on pure population statistics I would think larger cities would be able to support more ECNL clubs, and there are clubs just as good in the Chicago area.. Chicago is 3-4 times the size of Seattle.
> 
> Why wouldn't Michigan be in the Ohio Valley conference instead of being in the Midwest?!?!


I think Chicago comes down Eclipse having sway and keeping out the competition. Same in Michigan with MWH keeping out Nationals & Jaguars. I don’t know why MI isn’t in the OH Valley conference (because it makes more sense geographically) unless there is a conflict in which seasons HS soccer is played (Fall v. Spring)?

If there is any ECNL conference that needs more teams it’s that Midwest conference.


----------



## dad4

SoccerGuru said:


> I know some NorCal people are on here, where will all the SJ earthquake girls go now that they are cancelling the girls program? They had some really talented players.


No announcement.  Some speculation that they follow Deza.  Some think they will split between MVLA, Thorns, and maybe Rage.  Pleasanton may be closer for the girls from the east side of San Jose, though maybe not at afternoon commute times.


----------



## Desert Hound

Surf Zombie said:


> Would an 8 team CO, UT, AZ, NM conference make sense?  Not sure how many other clubs are in those four states that ECNL would consider.


No it wouldnt. 

Phx to Denver is a 15 hour drive. 900 miles away. 
Phx to SLC is 10-12 hours drive. 700 miles away


----------



## MSK357

Desert Hound said:


> No it wouldnt.
> 
> Phx to Denver is a 15 hour drive. 900 miles away.
> Phx to SLC is 10-12 hours drive. 700 miles away


That's why you joined a national league right? Travel is a great experience for the girls and all.  There's always a local league you can join. lol. Any other comments I missed from out of state teams hating on socal teams that prefer not to travel far if they don't have to?


----------



## Surf Zombie

Desert Hound said:


> No it wouldnt.
> 
> Phx to Denver is a 15 hour drive. 900 miles away.
> Phx to SLC is 10-12 hours drive. 700 miles away


No dog in the fight, and it would definitely be worse (much worse) travel for AZ teams, but I think it would be better travel situation for everyone else in the NW conference (reduced to WA, OR, ID & northern CA).  Likewise, would probably be better travel for the CO, NM, UT folks as well.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Surf Zombie said:


> https://149363092.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/2020-21-Girls-ECNL-Club-Map-as-of-5620.001.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Updated map as of May 6th.


Assuming they don't move teams between the NW and SW, which I have no basis to assume, here's a guess

NW (22 Total)
- Pacific NW: 7 Teams (Seattle and Portland)
- NorCal: 8 Teams
- Mountain: 6 Teams (Colordo, Utah and Idaho)

SW (14 Total)
- North: 7 Teams, 6 furtherest north in SoCal and Las Vegas
- South: 7 Teams, Remaining 5 SoCal teams and Phoenix


----------



## Just A Dad

MSK357 said:


> That's why you joined a national league right? Travel is a great experience for the girls and all.  There's always a local league you can join. lol. Any other comments I missed from out of state teams hating on socal teams that prefer not to travel far if they don't have to?


so you say ECNL wants to cut travel distance. Do you think that means travel distance has to go further for multiple clubs so socal doesnt have to travel out of state at all. at this point you guys just sound delusional


----------



## Surf Zombie

kickingandscreaming said:


> Assuming they don't move teams between the NW and SW, which I have no basis to assume, here's a guess
> 
> NW (22 Total)
> - Pacific NW: 7 Teams (Seattle and Portland)
> - NorCal: 8 Teams
> - Mountain: 6 Teams (Colordo, Utah and Idaho)
> 
> SW (14 Total)
> - North: 7 Teams furtherest north in SoCal and Las Vegas
> - South: 7 Remaining 5 SoCal teams and Phoenix


That’s sort of how it works here in the north east, with 18 teams in the division MA-MD, split into North & South, each team plays the clubs in their portion of the conference more often.


----------



## MSK357

Just A Dad said:


> so you say ECNL wants to cut travel distance. Do you think that means travel distance has to go further for multiple clubs so socal doesnt have to travel out of state at all. at this point you guys just sound delusional


I'm just repeating the comments that were used for people complaining about travel. I'm not saying I agree with it, but if I'm not consistent, neither are you.


----------



## WuTang

Surf Zombie said:


> I think Chicago comes down Eclipse having sway and keeping out the competition. Same in Michigan with MWH keeping out Nationals & Jaguars. I don’t know why MI isn’t in the OH Valley conference (because it makes more sense geographically) unless there is a conflict in which seasons HS soccer is played (Fall v. Spring)?
> 
> If there is any ECNL conference that needs more teams it’s that Midwest conference.


We are in Michigan and you are correct Ohio and Michigan have opposite high school seasons. Distance wise it would be much easier.
Also, it would of been nice to add Nationals and Jags for travel reasons.


----------



## Surf Zombie

WuTang said:


> We are in Michigan and you are correct Ohio and Michigan have opposite high school seasons. Distance wise it would be much easier.
> Also, it would of been nice to add Nationals and Jags for travel reasons.


That makes sense. You think you guys are getting some more clubs plugged into that Midwest division?


----------



## WuTang

Surf Zombie said:


> That makes sense. You think you guys are getting some more clubs plugged into that Midwest division?


It would make things a lot easier, but as you guys know clubs are going to protect their territory. We have three DA clubs in Michigan alone, so they are there if clubs can get along.


----------



## Just A Dad

MSK357 said:


> I'm just repeating the comments that were used for people complaining about travel. I'm not saying I agree with it, but if I'm not consistent, neither are you.


I think i pointed out was no other division has less travel then socal and you guys think the major change is going to be socal travels zero


----------



## Desert Hound

MSK357 said:


> There's always a local league you can join. lol. Any other comments I missed from out of state teams hating on socal teams that prefer not to travel far if they don't have to?


Big difference of a drive of 5 hours vs 15. One doesn't require a flight, the other does. Outside of that, yeah travel between So Cal and Phx and LV is just like Phx and Denver. 

Any other stupid false comparisons you want to make?


----------



## MSK357

Just A Dad said:


> I think i pointed out was no other division has less travel then socal and you guys think the major change is going to be socal travels zero


That's what I would prefer for a single league game.  No problem traveling for things like showcases.


----------



## MSK357

Desert Hound said:


> Big difference of a drive of 5 hours vs 15. One doesn't require a flight, the other does. Outside of that, yeah travel between So Cal and Phx and LV is just like Phx and Denver.
> 
> Any other stupid false comparisons you want to make?


Not a false comparison, we would both prefer not to travel far. Your definition of far may be different from mine, but we both have our preferences.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Has it been stated that ECNL is done adding teams this year?


----------



## Surf Zombie

kickingandscreaming said:


> Has it been stated that ECNL is done adding teams this year?


Haven’t said one way or the other, but I expect not based upon the “As of May 6th” language on the league map.


----------



## timbuck

Here’s an idea-  take those 2 “super teams” in AZ and Vegas. (Or any other state with only 1 or 2 ecnl teams) and break those 36 players up.  Sprinkle them on to 6 local teams with a few decent players.  All of the sudden-  you have a competitive local league.  If you need to-  create an all star team for summer tournaments and travel all that you want.


----------



## Surf Zombie

WuTang said:


> It would make things a lot easier, but as you guys know clubs are going to protect their territory. We have three DA clubs in Michigan alone, so they are there if clubs can get along.


How close are the former DA clubs to where MWH is based? 

Here in MA where I am there are two former GDA clubs, each within 45 minutes drive of the existing ECNL clubs. Similar to Michigan, where FC Stars of MA has two teams, plus a relatively strong Scorpions club.


----------



## dad4

If the local clubs were not so stubborn about trying to kill off ex DA clubs, you could organize SW into three good subgroups of 6-8 teams.  LA, SD, and NV/AZ.  play local first, then play remote once you know what would be a good match.


----------



## gotothebushes

SoccerGuru said:


> I know some NorCal people are on here, where will all the SJ earthquake girls go now that they are cancelling the girls program? They had some really talented players.


I believe Quakes are now Bay Area FC! And yes they have some very talented players over there. They have a tough decision to make but talent always finds talent and they should be ok.


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> Throw NV in there to since they love to travel


Nah.. we will just wait for you socal people to come here soon.


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

Surf Zombie said:


> I think Chicago comes down Eclipse having sway and keeping out the competition. Same in Michigan with MWH keeping out Nationals & Jaguars. I don’t know why MI isn’t in the OH Valley conference (because it makes more sense geographically) unless there is a conflict in which seasons HS soccer is played (Fall v. Spring)?
> 
> If there is any ECNL conference that needs more teams it’s that Midwest conference.


Zombie is correct.
The answer to your questions are:
1. Eclipse and Hawks directors believe the easiest path to Natties is to discourage competition, and the path to profitability is having two teams per age group. Hard to argue that is a bad strategy. It is short-sighted, however, as it makes the GAL league look almost on par with ECNL (just in the Midwest). but....
2. High school soccer seasons are kind of a patchwork in the Midwest. Michigan is in the spring, while Indiana and Ohio are fall. This will be the answer to the question asked in two years... Why did GAL fail in the Midwest? That along with Lavers eventually figuring out he no longer needs to fear his board members, and inviting a few more quality Midwest teams into ECNL.


----------



## Surf Zombie

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> Zombie is correct.
> The answer to your questions are:
> 1. Eclipse and Hawks directors believe the easiest path to Natties is to discourage competition, and the path to profitability is having two teams per age group. Hard to argue that is a bad strategy. It is short-sighted, however, as it makes the GAL league look almost on par with ECNL (just in the Midwest). but....
> 2. High school soccer seasons are kind of a patchwork in the Midwest. Michigan is in the spring, while Indiana and Ohio are fall. This will be the answer to the question asked in two years... Why did GAL fail in the Midwest? That along with Lavers eventually figuring out he no longer needs to fear his board members, and inviting a few more quality Midwest teams into ECNL.


Which Midwest clubs do you think should be added to improve the travel situation?


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

Surf Zombie said:


> Which Midwest clubs do you think should be added to improve the travel situation?


Travel isn't good for either league in the Midwest, and both leagues have their share of impostors. GAL league now has more members, but it also stretches a bit farther east to west than ECNL. I think any reduction in travel will be a bit of an illusion and will come in the form of clubs scheduling more games on neutral territory on fields located between the two clubs' home fields. I've heard some talk of that for both leagues.

There is just is no escaping how ridiculous it is for Detroit and Chicago to each have one ECNL franchise and other major metro areas (smaller than Chicago) have 5 or more ECNL clubs, especially when Lavers is out there talking about adding clubs to reduce travel burden.


----------



## davin

gotothebushes said:


> I believe Quakes are now Bay Area FC! And yes they have some very talented players over there. They have a tough decision to make but talent always finds talent and they should be ok.


I've never heard of Bay Area FC. Do you mean FC Barcelona Bay Area?


----------



## youthsportsugh

davin said:


> I've never heard of Bay Area FC. Do you mean FC Barcelona Bay Area?


https://www.bayareafc.org/ 

What everyone could use right now!


----------



## dad4

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> Travel isn't good for either league in the Midwest, and both leagues have their share of impostors. GAL league now has more members, but it also stretches a bit farther east to west than ECNL. I think any reduction in travel will be a bit of an illusion and will come in the form of clubs scheduling more games on neutral territory on fields located between the two clubs' home fields. I've heard some talk of that for both leagues.
> 
> There is just is no escaping how ridiculous it is for Detroit and Chicago to each have one ECNL franchise and other major metro areas (smaller than Chicago) have 5 or more ECNL clubs, especially when Lavers is out there talking about adding clubs to reduce travel burden.


Lavers could reduce the travel burden for everyone by offering ECNL membership to all GA clubs.  Solves midwest and comes close to solving mountain.

Of course, that would mean putting the girls first, so it isn’t too likely.


----------



## foreveryoung

timbuck said:


> Here’s an idea-  take those 2 “super teams” in AZ and Vegas. (Or any other state with only 1 or 2 ecnl teams) and break those 36 players up.  Sprinkle them on to 6 local teams with a few decent players.  All of the sudden-  you have a competitive local league.  If you need to-  create an all star team for summer tournaments and travel all that you want.


Genius!  and I mean that sincerely.


----------



## timbuck

foreveryoung said:


> Genius!  and I mean that sincerely.


If you want soccer exposure at the highest levels, you kinda need to live near the competition. It’s like wanting to be a world class downhill skier- but you live in the desert.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> No it wouldnt.
> 
> Phx to Denver is a 15 hour drive. 900 miles away.
> Phx to SLC is 10-12 hours drive. 700 miles away


It’s unfair to make AZ teams go where they don’t want to go. It’s only ok to make SoCal teams do that. 

The flights to SLC and Denver take less time than SoCal clubs driving to Phoenix or Las Vegas, and we all know time is money.


----------



## vegasguy

Define near...


----------



## EOTL

vegasguy said:


> Define near...


“Near” means close enough that most opponents believe the benefits of going to play you outweigh the costs. So not SoCal to LV in other words.


----------



## Soccer4evr

SoccerGuru said:


> I know some NorCal people are on here, where will all the SJ earthquake girls go now that they are cancelling the girls program? They had some really talented players.


MVLA, Thorns or follow Deza to Barcelona


----------



## Mile High Dad

SoccerGuru said:


> Wow, I didn't realize how much the traveling is going to suck for Real CO in ecnl. They have a lot of traveling to do, @milehighdad, what are your thoughts about this?


My goat is an 04 and has been traveling since she was U10. We hit Nv, Az and played in the Blues Cup a few times . Personally I feel blessed to get to travel to watch her play the game she loves. Sure there are some trips when like EJ says everyone gets a hat trick, it is a waste all around. But those teams get weeded out. Imagine being those parents and kids. Lopsided matches 4-1/3-0 type games are learning experiences for all and then when you get the hard fought draw or the 1-0 game, it is certainly worth the price of admission. So from my lone CO perspective, traveling to play teams that represent the more competitive teams in a certain area is absolutely worth it. It took leaving Socal 15 years ago to see how big the world is outside of Ca. Now looking forward to see how NorCal and the NW plays. Texas was a blast and it is fun to see our Club hold its own down there.  I really applaud the Ca parents that deal with getting your goats to practices after working all day. We are 1 mile from our practice fields and 6 miles from our complex. I’m also a bit skewed since my DD has battled back from contact ACL injuries too. We may be starting some social distancing practices in June. So I would say enjoy the ride for your kid cuz it goes by really quick.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> It’s unfair to make AZ teams go where they don’t want to go. It’s only ok to make SoCal teams do that.
> 
> The flights to SLC and Denver take less time than SoCal clubs driving to Phoenix or Las Vegas, and we all know time is money.


When I go to Mexico there is a popular sticker. No Sniveling.

That is you. The beta male.

The guy that joins a club that knows it involves travel and complains.

The guy that says there are plenty of clubs in So Cal they can play but yet chooses not to join that league.

The guy that buys a house by an airport that then complains about aircraft

The guy that moves out of the city to save cash and buys a house next to a feedlot that then complains about the smell.

A whiney bitch.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> It’s unfair to make AZ teams go where they don’t want to go. It’s only ok to make SoCal teams do that.
> 
> The flights to SLC and Denver take less time than SoCal clubs driving to Phoenix or Las Vegas, and we all know time is money.


What is the problem Mijo?

"Once every 10 months I have to go to PHX"

Ay Caramba!

How much does that cost?

"Papi maybe $300. We have to get a hotel for 2 nights"

Que terible!

Don't you also spend the night in SD?

"Si papi...pero we save a couple of hours drive on the way down and back"

Mijo why not join a local league. You knew you have to travel?

"Papi they should adjust to me!!"

Ok Mijo I guess you need a nap.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> When I go to Mexico there is a popular sticker. No Sniveling.
> 
> That is you. The beta male.
> 
> The guy that joins a club that knows it involves travel and complains.
> 
> The guy that says there are plenty of clubs in So Cal they can play but yet chooses not to join that league.
> 
> The guy that buys a house by an airport that then complains about aircraft
> 
> The guy that moves out of the city to save cash and buys a house next to a feedlot that then complains about the smell.
> 
> A whiney bitch.


Yep.  And the dope who lives in the middle of nowhere and wants everyone to come visit.

(See, we all can call names.)

I agree AZ is a hard problem.  Nobody but Vegas is near you.   But, if you try to keep it like it is, eventually the 11 socal clubs will outvote the 3 AZ/NV clubs.


----------



## Desert Hound

dad4 said:


> Yep. And the dope who lives in the middle of nowhere and wants everyone to come visit.


See here is the difference.

When I signed my kid up the deal was travel. 

I didn't join and then complain about the fact the league involves travel.

See how that works?


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> When I go to Mexico there is a popular sticker. No Sniveling.
> 
> That is you. The beta male.
> 
> The guy that joins a club that knows it involves travel and complains.
> 
> The guy that says there are plenty of clubs in So Cal they can play but yet chooses not to join that league.
> 
> The guy that buys a house by an airport that then complains about aircraft
> 
> The guy that moves out of the city to save cash and buys a house next to a feedlot that then complains about the smell.
> 
> A whiney bitch.


Apparently the truth hurts more than I thought.

I know your mantra in life is “do what you’re told”, but no. The GDA Mafia tried and failed, and so will the Cactus Cartel.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> I know your mantra in life is “do what you’re told”,


Actually it is a bit different. Research the thing you plan on joining.

If after you research it and you decide it doesn't work, don't do it.

In my case we looked at it, liked it and joined. 

What we didn't do is what you are doing... sniveling and asking the league to change because you don't like traveling. I am not asking them to change things for me. I knew what we signed up for. That is the difference between you and I. 

The smart people sign up for things that work for them.

I certainly do not sign up for stuff that I don't like. 

Why do you?

You state local clubs have what you need. And yet for some reason when given the choice you don't like that option.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> See here is the difference.
> 
> When I signed my kid up the deal was travel.
> 
> I didn't join and then complain about the fact the league involves travel.
> 
> See how that works?


False choice.  

There are not enough high skill kids for two leagues.  The high skill kids belong in the same league.   

And, if the parents of those high skill kids think day trips to Vegas and Salt Lake are crazy stupid, we have every right to say so.   And to ask our clubs to use their influence to realign the conferences.  

The day trips for mismatched opponents are crazy stupid.  There is no reason to drive 300 miles or fly 900 miles just to make sure that the 10th best team in the country can still beat the 240th best team.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> You state local clubs have what you need. And yet for some reason when given the choice you don't like that option.


For some kids, playing local means playing up two years.  It just isn’t safe.  Otherwise I would.

And yes, she could play her age and play local.  But it ruins the game for the middle skill kids.  I won’t do that.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> Actually it is a bit different. Research the thing you plan on joining.
> 
> If after you research it and you decide it doesn't work, don't do it.
> 
> In my case we looked at it, liked it and joined.
> 
> What we didn't do is what you are doing... sniveling and asking the league to change because you don't like traveling. I am not asking them to change things for me. I knew what we signed up for. That is the difference between you and I.
> 
> The smart people sign up for things that work for them.
> 
> I certainly do not sign up for stuff that I don't like.
> 
> Why do you?
> 
> You state local clubs have what you need. And yet for some reason when given the choice you don't like that option.


I can see why you would be so excited for your kid to play ECNL. The SoCal teams are a vast improvement over your local competition.

Arizona made some sense in early ECNL because they couldn’t steal players from existing SoCal clubs. Now that GDA caused ECNL to add a bunch of teams in SoCal, especially SD, AZ’s and NV’s usefulness has come to an end for SoCal.

The other difference between you and me is that I look past today and also try to help people. I want to make sure you have advance warning so you can prepare accordingly. I’m nice like that.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Desert Hound said:


> When I go to Mexico there is a popular sticker. No Sniveling.


This is great.


----------



## MSK357

Desert Hound said:


> Actually it is a bit different. Research the thing you plan on joining.
> 
> If after you research it and you decide it doesn't work, don't do it.
> 
> In my case we looked at it, liked it and joined.
> 
> What we didn't do is what you are doing... sniveling and asking the league to change because you don't like traveling. I am not asking them to change things for me. I knew what we signed up for. That is the difference between you and I.
> 
> The smart people sign up for things that work for them.
> 
> I certainly do not sign up for stuff that I don't like.
> 
> Why do you?
> 
> You state local clubs have what you need. And yet for some reason when given the choice you don't like that option.


So when AZ and NV move to a different region, will you be leaving ECNL? Probably not.


----------



## Just A Dad

MSK357 said:


> So when AZ and NV move to a different region, will you be leaving ECNL? Probably not.


If you think arizona encl clubs will not use showcases as leverage your crazy... like you said you have plenty of top clubs in California and ECNL knows they can cut the teams that are not happy and know those top kids will go to the ECNL teams that are still willing to travel to arizona 1 week out of the season. look how the Cali clubs treat each other now you think they will fight together to make it all cal south? they already trying to keep teams out.


----------



## MSK357

Just A Dad said:


> If you think arizona encl clubs will not use showcases as leverage your crazy... like you said you have plenty of top clubs in California and ECNL knows they can cut the teams that are not happy and know those top kids will go to the ECNL teams that are still willing to travel to arizona 1 week out of the season. look how the Cali clubs treat each other now you think they will fight together to make it all cal south? they already trying to keep teams out.


We should just start another showcase in socal, I'm sure people traveling from out of state would prefer it lol.


----------



## dad4

Just A Dad said:


> If you think arizona encl clubs will not use showcases as leverage your crazy... like you said you have plenty of top clubs in California and ECNL knows they can cut the teams that are not happy and know those top kids will go to the ECNL teams that are still willing to travel to arizona 1 week out of the season. look how the Cali clubs treat each other now you think they will fight together to make it all cal south? they already trying to keep teams out.


AZ would be fools to use showcases as leverage.

Having local showcases is great for your girls and your clubs.  Why put that at risk?  

You would be smart to accept the ex DA clubs.  Builds a better local base with 4 teams so you aren't in an all travel situation like Real Colorado is now.


----------



## Just A Dad

MSK357 said:


> We should just start another showcase in socal, I'm sure people traveling from out of state would prefer it lol.


If ECNL wanted a showcase in socal it would have happened long ago. again you need the local clubs to work together to put a showcase on


----------



## Mile High Dad

dad4 said:


> AZ would be fools to use showcases as leverage.
> 
> Having local showcases is great for your girls and your clubs.  Why put that at risk?
> 
> You would be smart to accept the ex DA clubs.  Builds a better local base with 4 teams so you aren't in an all travel situation like Real Colorado is now.


We will have 4 teams in State, our Club teams will play each other, Rapids and Pride teams. At least we don't have to travel to KS and Neb anymore


----------



## Just A Dad

dad4 said:


> AZ would be fools to use showcases as leverage.
> 
> Having local showcases is great for your girls and your clubs.  Why put that at risk?
> 
> You would be smart to accept the ex DA clubs.  Builds a better local base with 4 teams so you aren't in an all travel situation like Real Colorado is now.


i have know problem if ECNL wanted to add the ex DA clubs but thats not my choice. I dont see it happening because they are both very vocal that GA is a much better league then ECNL.


----------



## dad4

Just A Dad said:


> i have know problem if ECNL wanted to add the ex DA clubs but thats not my choice. I dont see it happening because they are both very vocal that GA is a much better league then ECNL.


not my choice, either.  

I think “we are better than ECNL“ hype would fade quickly if a merger were offered.  That’s just the propaganda for parent consumption.  The leagues are Tweedledee and Tweedledum.


----------



## Ellejustus

I've been waiting on some breaking news before I start going off.  I will say I have learned a lot this week.  I will go back in my hole after I make this statement.  I will not be taking any questions on this subject and I will not comment anymore about traveling.  First, a travel league outside of socal sucks!!!!  However, I love ECNL and what it's all about for Teens in High School who want to play at a top college. Road games are fun and a very good experience. @Desert Hound is spot on as is @Mile High Dad and all my friends in Vegas.  All of us will go grab a Corona in Vegas ((my treat)) and take in a show ((not my treat)) with Vegas Guy at the next showcase get together.  We should have 16 team SW Conference for first year.  After first year, drop to 14.  12 Socal Teams ((Mr Lavers, please add Beach & Legends top teams so we can be unified.  TY!!!)) 2 NV teams 2 AZ teams.  This will be the top league.  My first year of ECNL was a learning and humbling experience for this dad. After the horrible first year of that GDA league, I had nowhere to go and no soccer family to be adopted in. I called one of the Big Families to look for a new home.  Do we do GDA and just let my kid fight them head on with HS Soccer just like that Dallas Hair Dresser and see what the GDA judge would do?  Or, do we believe the rumors?  I'm just a 5% damm fool.  I think I was 5% at fault and 45% faults of Clubs, Docs, coaches and 50% on the now folded GDA league.  Two leagues of full time travel sucked and was overkill with weak competition all around.  We know why too.  Carry on you all and stay safe.  Go soccer!!!


----------



## azsnowrider

dad4 said:


> The leagues are Tweedledee and Tweedledum.


So does that make you Alice?


----------



## SoccerGuru

Our troll has returned with "breaking news" that ended up being just another story about him and how he was duped by DOCs and big clubs.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Mile High Dad said:


> My goat is an 04 and has been traveling since she was U10. We hit Nv, Az and played in the Blues Cup a few times . Personally I feel blessed to get to travel to watch her play the game she loves. Sure there are some trips when like EJ says everyone gets a hat trick, it is a waste all around. But those teams get weeded out. Imagine being those parents and kids. Lopsided matches 4-1/3-0 type games are learning experiences for all and then when you get the hard fought draw or the 1-0 game, it is certainly worth the price of admission. So from my lone CO perspective, traveling to play teams that represent the more competitive teams in a certain area is absolutely worth it. It took leaving Socal 15 years ago to see how big the world is outside of Ca. Now looking forward to see how NorCal and the NW plays. Texas was a blast and it is fun to see our Club hold its own down there.  I really applaud the Ca parents that deal with getting your goats to practices after working all day. We are 1 mile from our practice fields and 6 miles from our complex. I’m also a bit skewed since my DD has battled back from contact ACL injuries too. We may be starting some social distancing practices in June. So I would say enjoy the ride for your kid cuz it goes by really quick.


Thanks for this post @MileHighDad. I know the girls enjoy the traveling and hanging out and I always enjoy the competition and playing new teams like you said. I know there is a divide between some people in here on travel but as long as it isn't too much (every other weekend), I am fine with it. One trip to AZ and one trip to Vegas, could be a lot worse. Plus one showcase a year plus playoffs. More showcases in the recruiting years makes sense too. I do think some of the regions have it pretty bad as far as travel so I do think us in the SW conference shouldn't complain too much. We live in socal with so many top teams and great weather plus the two out of state trips don't require flying if you don't want it to, you can drive to both. 

But in other news, I am hearing that OC clubs are looking to start back up in mid May so sounds like we are close to get the DDs back out and getting some kind of practice, what it will look like I am not sure.
I have heard that Texas has already resumed practice or will start soon. Norcal, CO or other states, have you heard anything about return dates?


----------



## dad4

azsnowrider said:


> So does that make you Alice?


Mad hatter.


----------



## dad4

SoccerGuru said:


> Thanks for this post @MileHighDad. I know the girls enjoy the traveling and hanging out and I always enjoy the competition and playing new teams like you said. I know there is a divide between some people in here on travel but as long as it isn't too much (every other weekend), I am fine with it. One trip to AZ and one trip to Vegas, could be a lot worse. Plus one showcase a year plus playoffs. More showcases in the recruiting years makes sense too. I do think some of the regions have it pretty bad as far as travel so I do think us in the SW conference shouldn't complain too much. We live in socal with so many top teams and great weather plus the two out of state trips don't require flying if you don't want it to, you can drive to both.
> 
> But in other news, I am hearing that OC clubs are looking to start back up in mid May so sounds like we are close to get the DDs back out and getting some kind of practice, what it will look like I am not sure.
> I have heard that Texas has already resumed practice or will start soon. Norcal, CO or other states, have you heard anything about return dates?


Bay area is waiting on testing capacity.  They want to be running at least 150 tests per day per 100K residents.   

Even then, they will probably worry about employment first and recreation second.

June?


----------



## Mile High Dad

SoccerGuru said:


> Thanks for this post @MileHighDad. I know the girls enjoy the traveling and hanging out and I always enjoy the competition and playing new teams like you said. I know there is a divide between some people in here on travel but as long as it isn't too much (every other weekend), I am fine with it. One trip to AZ and one trip to Vegas, could be a lot worse. Plus one showcase a year plus playoffs. More showcases in the recruiting years makes sense too. I do think some of the regions have it pretty bad as far as travel so I do think us in the SW conference shouldn't complain too much. We live in socal with so many top teams and great weather plus the two out of state trips don't require flying if you don't want it to, you can drive to both.
> 
> But in other news, I am hearing that OC clubs are looking to start back up in mid May so sounds like we are close to get the DDs back out and getting some kind of practice, what it will look like I am not sure.
> I have heard that Texas has already resumed practice or will start soon. Norcal, CO or other states, have you heard anything about return dates?


Club has been talking about running small group practices soon and even the HS Coach is kicking around an idea to sneak in a few unofficial games (friendlies) in June.


----------



## soccer4us

Speaking of travel, good luck to the WA teams in this league!


----------



## Mile High Dad

This would be a travel nightmare.


----------



## youthsportsugh

soccer4us said:


> Speaking of travel, good luck to the WA teams in this league!
> 
> View attachment 7084


Good luck on Travel to any of those teams in that league. What is that 2 former DA clubs, 1 top NPL club from Fresno CA,  2 middle NorCal premier clubs and another from Washington.  That is a Yikes on travel!!


----------



## soccer4us

youthsportsugh said:


> Good luck on Travel to any of those teams in that league. What is that 2 former DA clubs, 1 top NPL club from Fresno CA,  2 middle NorCal premier clubs and another from Washington.  That is a Yikes on travel!!


It's elite though and don't let anyone one tell you different!


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> So when AZ and NV move to a different region, will you be leaving ECNL? Probably not


What inside information do you have?
MSK357:  Well we want it to happen and we are socal and so it should happen.
EOTL:   Yes we are OC and ECNL needs OC and they should make us happy.  I do not like to travel because well it is hard on my player because they lose and then I can not post on insta and fb how great my daughters team is.

Why do you think it is fair that NV and AZ travel farther to SLC and Denver than LA to Vegas?
MSK357:  Dude I only travel for showcases but just a league well we are socal so why should we.
EOTL:  No one wants travel.  NV and AZ should just come to us we are Socal.

do you see your argument is just "we are socal"  .  Do you know the drive between LV and PHX is longer than any drive there is in the SW.  5.5 or 6hrs if we have to go to Mesa.  Push the button on the Tesla, stop at Eddie's do not go to the outlet malls and we will see you this fall possibly.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> What inside information do you have?
> MSK357:  Well we want it to happen and we are socal and so it should happen.
> EOTL:   Yes we are OC and ECNL needs OC and they should make us happy.  I do not like to travel because well it is hard on my player because they lose and then I can not post on insta and fb how great my daughters team is.
> 
> Why do you think it is fair that NV and AZ travel farther to SLC and Denver than LA to Vegas?
> MSK357:  Dude I only travel for showcases but just a league well we are socal so why should we.
> EOTL:  No one wants travel.  NV and AZ should just come to us we are Socal.
> 
> do you see your argument is just "we are socal"  .  Do you know the drive between LV and PHX is longer than any drive there is in the SW.  5.5 or 6hrs if we have to go to Mesa.  Push the button on the Tesla, stop at Eddie's do not go to the outlet malls and we will see you this fall possibly.


lol, I just think its funny that the possibility that tables might be turned, you suddenly don't think travel is a good thing.  Look man, I don't care what happens, I prefer less travel. its not that serious.  Its apparently very serious if you don't get to play socal teams anymore.  Over react much?


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> lol, I just think its funny that the possibility that tables might be turned, you suddenly don't think travel is a good thing.  Look man, I don't care what happens, I prefer less travel. its not that serious.  Its apparently very serious if you don't get to play socal teams anymore.  Over react much?


Who has ever over reacted?? I didn't name call.. but I simply called out your one and only argument.  I get that you prefer less travel than 2 extra trips.  There is no turning of a table.  I also never said travel was a bad thing.  My point is you do not want to travel (we get it) and you think NV and AZ should travel farther to save you from your travel.  Reality is the league is set up and when we all get back to playing it seems like socal/az/nv are in the same league.  I get it Socal is an awesome place... waves... beaches... good schools but it is not the center of any universe add in traffic, taxes and pollution and it is just another place to choose to live.  Just like you choose where your player plays.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> Who has ever over reacted?? I didn't name call.. but I simply called out your one and only argument.  I get that you prefer less travel than 2 extra trips.  There is no turning of a table.  I also never said travel was a bad thing.  My point is you do not want to travel (we get it) and you think NV and AZ should travel farther to save you from your travel.  Reality is the league is set up and when we all get back to playing it seems like socal/az/nv are in the same league.  I get it Socal is an awesome place... waves... beaches... good schools but it is not the center of any universe add in traffic, taxes and pollution and it is just another place to choose to live.  Just like you choose where your player plays.


Finally, you get that I prefer less travel, I only had to say it a bunch of times for that to get through to you lol. You act as if regions will never change. I never said anything bad about AZ or NV.  I actually said I don't mind traveling to Vegas.  I Just prefer not travel if we have local teams that are just as good, like some that have recently been added. I get that if cali broke off you would have to travel further.  But understand that Cali teams have no responsibility to cater to NV or AZ so that they get better competition.  Lets be honest, you see my opinion as a threat to you having to travel more.  Why are you so spun up on something I prefer?  Because it inconveniences you? Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> Finally, you get that I prefer less travel, I only had to say it a bunch of times for that to get through to you lol. You act as if regions will never change. I never said anything bad about AZ or NV.  I actually said I don't mind traveling to Vegas.  I Just prefer not travel if we have local teams that are just as good, like some that have recently been added. I get that if cali broke off you would have to travel further.  But understand that Cali teams have no responsibility to cater to NV or AZ so that they get better competition.  Lets be honest, you see my opinion as a threat to you having to travel more.  Why are you so spun up on something I prefer?  Because it inconveniences you? Sorry, not sorry.



Not spun at all.  In the next season you agree you will be coming to Vegas and Phoenix.  I just do not see your argument on why NV and AZ do not belong.  If we were bottom feeders year after year and in all age groups you may have an argument but you and EOTL act like our clubs do not produce and thus do not belong. You actually said below average in one of your posts.  Travel is inevitable you you just do not like it for one or two weekends.   I get it.  Let your DD come by herself on team travel.  She will thank you for it.


----------



## Ellejustus

vegasguy said:


> Who has ever over reacted?? I didn't name call.. but I simply called out your one and only argument.  I get that you prefer less travel than 2 extra trips.  There is no turning of a table.  I also never said travel was a bad thing.  My point is you do not want to travel (we get it) and you think NV and AZ should travel farther to save you from your travel.  Reality is the league is set up and when we all get back to playing it seems like socal/az/nv are in the same league.  I get it Socal is an awesome place... waves... beaches... good schools but it is not the center of any universe add in traffic, taxes and pollution and it is just another place to choose to live.  Just like you choose where your player plays.


*New Wave Dave says Hi!!!*


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> Not spun at all.  In the next season you agree you will be coming to Vegas and Phoenix.  I just do not see your argument on why NV and AZ do not belong.  If we were bottom feeders year after year and in all age groups you may have an argument but you and EOTL act like our clubs do not produce and thus do not belong. You actually said below average in one of your posts.  Travel is inevitable you you just do not like it for one or two weekends.   I get it.  Let your DD come by herself on team travel.  She will thank you for it.


Bro, I literally just said I would prefer playing local teams that are just as good as AZ and NV.  I said we don't need to travel because we have equal level competition here.  I prefer to travel less, that's my preference.  I'm not downplaying AZ or NV teams, I'm not hating on where you live, I prefer to travel less.  that really shouldn't bother you that I prefer that.  What really bothers you is if that really happens and you are no longer playing cali level teams.  Stop making it more than it is.  If Lavers adjusts the regions, I would welcome it.  Don't hate on me for the fact I want less travel, lol.  You're just mad because you feel like its screwing you over.  Not my problem.


----------



## Ellejustus

I just back from surfing brahs and I feel obligated to chime in.  Listen everyone, I want ((my dd too if I sell it right) to play the top teams in AZ, NV and NoCal.  My dd has battled some great teams in those areas.  AZ teams beat some ECNL teams and that LVSA old age team ((03/04)) beat my dd old Blues team at the Prestigious Blues Cup U12 finals back in 2015   They were tough.  Heat FC always brought their heat.  As a true competitor, I want  ((so does my goat)) to play the best in AZ, NV and Norcal, period and end of story.  This is a stupid talk btw but I find it super funny from some on here. My advice to some is to stick with SCDSL, AYSO and or a Regional League.  That is where 90% of you should be and I might be joining you all as well.  Just keep in mine most sports leagues don;t promise play time with starts for  dues and fees.  I know GDA was so popular with the 25% starts. Last, I do not want to travel to Texas or CO or East Coast, never ever.  However, CO, NV, AZ, TX, UT, CA, WA, OR, ID and Montana can all hook up in Las Vegas for a Regional Showcase.  Go support Vegas baby!!!  Then we can have a nice Showcase in AZ but make them count towards League. Inter league games........lol!!!!! That's my two cents.  Back in my hole unless big breaking news hits.


----------



## Mile High Dad

Bruddah EJ, at least Tx and Co should be on your must play list. Tx facilities for FC Dallas and the one in Round Rock were pretty impressive . Watching our high altitude studs slowly fade after 60 minutes in the Tx humidity and by then end of the game you can tell both sides are hurting and you can see who the real athletes are. And in Co playing at Dicks Sporting Goods park or at the Real complex where Pugh, Hinkle, Smith and Beckie trained gotta have some sway. 
We have only played in Oceanside, where are the must play locations in So Cal?


----------



## Ellejustus

Mile High Dad said:


> Bruddah EJ, at least Tx and Co should be on your must play list. Tx facilities for FC Dallas and the one in Round Rock were pretty impressive . Watching our high altitude studs slowly fade after 60 minutes in the Tx humidity and by then end of the game you can tell both sides are hurting and you can see who the real athletes are. And in Co playing at Dicks Sporting Goods park or at the Real complex where Pugh, Hinkle, Smith and Beckie trained gotta have some sway.
> We have only played in Oceanside, where are the must play locations in So Cal?


Mile brah, those Dallas fields are the best but........Corona and no flying.  I'm scared...............I change my mind.  I will go to Texas and CO for a roadie.  The Great Park, Stud Hud, Cal State Fullerton, Silver lakes are very nice.


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> Bro, I literally just said I would prefer playing local teams that are just as good as AZ and NV.  I said we don't need to travel because we have equal level competition here.  I prefer to travel less, that's my preference.  I'm not downplaying AZ or NV teams, I'm not hating on where you live, I prefer to travel less.  that really shouldn't bother you that I prefer that.  What really bothers you is if that really happens and you are no longer playing cali level teams.  Stop making it more than it is.  If Lavers adjusts the regions, I would welcome it.  Don't hate on me for the fact I want less travel, lol.  You're just mad because you feel like its screwing you over.  Not my problem.


Sensitive much.  We were debating Lavers intentions that is all.  You believe adding socal teams eliminates the need for az and nv and inevitably the will be moved out of the southwest.  I think  you are wrong .  It is obvious you want less travel and yet travel.   Not mad at all.  No reason to get mad.  I am not one that dislikes someone because the don't agree with.  It is all good.  The art of social discourse is gone and that is sad.


----------



## vegasguy

Ellejustus said:


> Mile brah, those Dallas fields are the best but........Corona and no flying.  I'm scared...............I change my mind.  I will go to Texas and CO for a roadie.  The Great Park, Stud Hud, Cal State Fullerton, Silver lakes are very nice.


Wait until you play James Park.  New Vegas fields Green all year round and tightly rolled.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> Sensitive much.  We were debating Lavers intentions that is all.  You believe adding socal teams eliminates the need for az and nv and inevitably the will be moved out of the southwest.  I think  you are wrong .  It is obvious you want less travel and yet travel.   Not mad at all.  No reason to get mad.  I am not one that dislikes someone because the don't agree with.  It is all good.  The art of social discourse is gone and that is sad.


Not sensitive at all. Why do you care so much that I prefer less travel? Thats my preference. The fact you keep replying about me wanting less travel says more about you than me. Lol. Like I said, I'll be fine either way. But it seems to really bother you since you keep bringing it up.


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> Not sensitive at all. Why do you care so much that I prefer less travel? Thats my preference. The fact you keep replying about me wanting less travel says more about you than me. Lol. Like I said, I'll be fine either way. But it seems to really bother you since you keep bringing it up.


But you keep reply to me...  so... what does that say about you


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

dad4 said:


> AZ would be fools to use showcases as leverage.
> 
> Having local showcases is great for your girls and your clubs.  Why put that at risk?
> 
> You would be smart to accept the ex DA clubs.  Builds a better local base with 4 teams so you aren't in an all travel situation like Real Colorado is now.


Agreed!!!!  SoCal has plenty of clubs so no need to travel during regular season.    NorCal/AZ/NV/CO add more teams to reduce travel.   Make a mid season or end of season tournament to meet iand invite the top 4 teams  from SoCal/3 from  each other region and make a 16 team tournament.  Rotate the location each year like the World Cup.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> But you keep reply to me...  so... what does that say about you


Nothing, because you're talking about MY preference lol.


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> Nothing, because you're talking about MY preference lol.


Says something because you were denying mine.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> Says something because you were denying mine.


I'm not saying anything about yours. This whole time, I've been saying I prefer less travel. that socal can be just as competitive without AZ and NV.  I don't care what you want, lol stop lying.  The problem is you think I should care about your point of view.  I don't. But you definitely care about mine.


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> I'm not saying anything about yours. This whole time, I've been saying I prefer less travel. that socal can be just as competitive without AZ and NV.  I don't care what you want, lol stop lying.  The problem is you think I should care about your point of view.  I don't. But you definitely care about mine.


I am a liar?  OK. I am glad you want less travel so stop lying.  I am happy for you.  I NV and AZ were not leaving the southwest and you said the writing is on the wall that they were.   I disagreed.  You also said travel was forced on you.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> I am a liar?  OK. I am glad you want less travel so stop lying.  I am happy for you.  I NV and AZ were not leaving the southwest and you said the writing is on the wall that they were.   I disagreed.  You also said travel was forced on you.


Nope, never said travel was forced on me.  I don't care if nothing changes.  I just prefer less travel.  you care so much of what I prefer because it would mean you would end up traveling more and/or playing weaker teams.


----------



## ToonArmy

Has it been determined what the 4 clubs that have GAL and ECRL will do with the A team and B teams and it appears that DPL will still operate as a second tier to GA so for those 4 clubs do they put the C team in DPL? Talking about Beach Legends Pateodores West Coast and from what it sounds like reading this thread each club is doing it different and if you are putting your B team in ECRL how does that help your chances of getting into ECNL when ECNL was rumored to never be happy with clubs with dual membership DA and ECNL putting it's A teams in DA.


----------



## Messi>CR7

ToonArmy said:


> Has it been determined what the 4 clubs that have GAL and ECRL will do with the A team and B teams and it appears that DPL will still operate as a second tier to GA so for those 4 clubs do they put the C team in DPL? Talking about Beach Legends Pateodores West Coast and from what it sounds like reading this thread each club is doing it different and if you are putting your B team in ECRL how does that help your chances of getting into ECNL when ECNL was rumored to never be happy with clubs with dual membership DA and ECNL putting it's A teams in DA.


Before a bunch of 5 year olds who had to have the last word hijacked this thread, @eric mentioned his kid's team (not sure which club) will play both GAL and ECRL.  

This is indeed creating a lot of intriguing scenarios.  If you think your club is a strong candidate to be included in the next expansion, perhaps you put your best teams in ECRL.  If not, maybe placing your bet on the new GAL league instead.  Who is to say Surf, Blues, or Slammers won't do well enough in ECRL to warrant a 2nd team (3rd team in Slammers' case) in the ECNL ahead of some of these 4 clubs?

I do hope ECNL gives some clarity on expansion/promotion/demotion for the sake of girls/families involved.  Otherwise, I can see this website turn into a College Football Playoff type of forum.  We will be arguing about who deserve to get promoted by debating quality of victory, margin of victory, quality of losses, key player missing in certain games, etc.


----------



## dad4

Messi>CR7 said:


> Before a bunch of 5 year olds who had to have the last word hijacked this thread, @eric mentioned his kid's team (not sure which club) will play both GAL and ECRL.
> 
> This is indeed creating a lot of intriguing scenarios.  If you think your club is a strong candidate to be included in the next expansion, perhaps you put your best teams in ECRL.  If not, maybe placing your bet on the new GAL league instead.  Who is to say Surf, Blues, or Slammers won't do well enough in ECRL to warrant a 2nd team (3rd team in Slammers' case) in the ECNL ahead of some of these 4 clubs?
> 
> I do hope ECNL gives some clarity on expansion/promotion/demotion for the sake of girls/families involved.  Otherwise, I can see this website turn into a College Football Playoff type of forum.  We will be arguing about who deserve to get promoted by debating quality of victory, margin of victory, quality of losses, key player missing in certain games, etc.


ECNL lost a lot of credibility by excluding so many top 100 clubs.  Clarity on promotion/relegation would be welcome, but I don’t see anything in ECNL’s past that indicates a willingness to do it.

If current big ECNL clubs get a second team before Legends or Top Hat get a first, I wouldn’t look to win/loss records for the explanation.


----------



## Kicker4Life

ToonArmy said:


> Has it been determined what the 4 clubs that have GAL and ECRL will do with the A team and B teams and it appears that DPL will still operate as a second tier to GA so for those 4 clubs do they put the C team in DPL? Talking about Beach Legends Pateodores West Coast and from what it sounds like reading this thread each club is doing it different and if you are putting your B team in ECRL how does that help your chances of getting into ECNL when ECNL was rumored to never be happy with clubs with dual membership DA and ECNL putting it's A teams in DA.


I can only speak to Beach xDA teams/staff and they will be playing/coaching the ECRL teams.


----------



## SoccerGuru

dad4 said:


> ECNL lost a lot of credibility by excluding so many top 100 clubs.  Clarity on promotion/relegation would be welcome, but I don’t see anything in ECNL’s past that indicates a willingness to do it.
> 
> If current big ECNL clubs get a second team before Legends or Top Hat get a first, I wouldn’t look to win/loss records for the explanation.


Agreed! That is why I don't think Beach or Legends gets in next year either. Surf and Real So Cal got their answers about entry into ecnl immediately and so far beach and legends have been kept in the dark about what it will take to get in. I think the reason they aren't giving clarity is because they have no intention adding them next year which sucks from a competition viewpoint and for all those families. I hope ecnl gives them a chance whether that be pro/rel a playoff or even a one game must win to get in. But based on ecnl's silence to beach and legends, I don't think it happens next year. I really hope I am wrong.


----------



## vegasguy

MSK357 said:


> Nope, never said travel was forced on me.  I don't care if nothing changes.  I just prefer less travel.  you care so much of what I prefer because it would mean you would end up traveling more and/or playing weaker teams.


You did not say you... you said the league and the player..   maybe I get you and EOTL mixed up.  who knows.  this really is not that serious.


----------



## MSK357

vegasguy said:


> You did not say you... you said the league and the player..   maybe I get you and EOTL mixed up.  who knows.  this really is not that serious.


yup, you got confused.  I never said that. I don't care who I play, but I prefer less travel. I hope the map gets realigned and I don't have drive outside of socal for regular games.  That's the way I read Lavers comments in the article I posted. Just my opinion and how I see ECNL moving forward. Agree to disagree.


----------



## vegasguy

Messi>CR7 said:


> Before a bunch of 5 year olds who had to have the last word hijacked this thread, @eric mentioned his kid's team (not sure which club) will play both GAL and ECRL.


Sorry boredom and acting twelve took over.  And yes I was just messing around playing for the last word.    

Those top teams I am sure have been given their pathway from ECRL to ECNL.  The other half of it is why not put our teams in the ECRL they have a pathway to a big showcase.  Does GA have a showcase platform yet? Competition is not their biggest issue.  I think the issue is showcase.  Where when on what fields. ECNL has that today set up for tomorrow.   If you are u15 and below next year, ok take the risk on GA give them a year to figure it out.   But if they do not build a showcase platform, it is a large regional league and ECNL still has the better platform.  

I have friends who will play GA.  I hope it works for them.  They are now on the road less traveled.   I also believe if you are good and have a good coach and the drive to play at the next level (it does not have to be D1) there is a place for you on a roster somewhere.  @MSK357 sorry it was fun.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Was on a long conference call today, and was curious about which states are over/under represented with number of ECNL teams based upon population.  This is probably only interesting to me, but here is what I came up with:

State-Population-# teams

California-39.5- (19 teams)
Texas-29.0- (9 teams)
Florida-21.4-(6 teams)
New York- 19.4-(4 teams)
Pennsylvania-12.8-(4 teams)
Illinois-12.6-(3 teams)
Ohio-11.7-(3 teams)
Georgia-10.6- (5 teams)
North Carolina-10.4- (6 teams)
Michigan-10.0-(3 teams)
New Jersey-8.8-(4 teams)
Virginia-8.5-(5 teams)
Washington-7.6-(5 teams)
Arizona- 7.2-(2 teams)
Massachusetts-7.0-(3 teams)
Tennessee- 6.8-(2 teams)
Indiana- 6.7-(2 teams)
Missouri-6.1-(1 team)
Maryland- 6.0-(3 teams)
Wisconsin-5.8-(1 team)
Colorado-5.8-(4 teams)
Minnesota- 5.6-(1 team)
South Carolina-5.1-(2 teams)
Alabama- 4.9-(1 team)
Kentucky-4.4-(1 team)
Oregon-4.2-(2 teams)
Oklahoma-3.9-(2 teams)
Connecticut- 3.6-(2 teams)
Utah-3.2-(2 teams)
Nevada-3.1-(1 team)
Kansas-2.9-(1 team)
Nebraska-1.9-(1 team)
Idaho- 1.7-(1 team)

Looks like Illinois, Ohio & Michigan could add 1-2 each.  
Arizona, Missouri, Wisconsin & Minnesota could probably add 1 each.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

Cal


Surf Zombie said:


> Was on a long conference call today, and was curious about which states are over/under represented with number of ECNL teams based upon population.  This is probably only interesting to me, but here is what I came up with:
> 
> State-Population-# teams
> 
> California-39.5- (19 teams)
> Texas-29.0- (9 teams)
> Florida-21.4-(6 teams)
> New York- 19.4-(4 teams)
> Pennsylvania-12.8-(4 teams)
> Illinois-12.6-(3 teams)
> Ohio-11.7-(3 teams)
> Georgia-10.6- (5 teams)
> North Carolina-10.4- (6 teams)
> Michigan-10.0-(3 teams)
> New Jersey-8.8-(4 teams)
> Virginia-8.5-(5 teams)
> Washington-7.6-(5 teams)
> Arizona- 7.2-(2 teams)
> Massachusetts-7.0-(3 teams)
> Tennessee- 6.8-(2 teams)
> Indiana- 6.7-(2 teams)
> Missouri-6.1-(1 team)
> Maryland- 6.0-(3 teams)
> Wisconsin-5.8-(1 team)
> Colorado-5.8-(4 teams)
> Minnesota- 5.6-(1 team)
> South Carolina-5.1-(2 teams)
> Alabama- 4.9-(1 team)
> Kentucky-4.4-(1 team)
> Oregon-4.2-(2 teams)
> Oklahoma-3.9-(2 teams)
> Connecticut- 3.6-(2 teams)
> Utah-3.2-(2 teams)
> Nevada-3.1-(1 team)
> Kansas-2.9-(1 team)
> Nebraska-1.9-(1 team)
> Idaho- 1.7-(1 team)
> 
> Looks like Illinois, Ohio & Michigan could add 1-2 each.
> Arizona, Missouri, Wisconsin & Minnesota could probably add 1 each.


 California has too many.  Remember that most countries have just a handful of academy teams and they still outplay us in World Cup and international games.   Let's also remember that pay to play has created a barrier for some potential top players.     We are not fixing this anytime soon in the USA


----------



## WuTang

Surf Zombie said:


> Was on a long conference call today, and was curious about which states are over/under represented with number of ECNL teams based upon population.  This is probably only interesting to me, but here is what I came up with:
> 
> State-Population-# teams
> 
> California-39.5- (19 teams)
> Texas-29.0- (9 teams)
> Florida-21.4-(6 teams)
> New York- 19.4-(4 teams)
> Pennsylvania-12.8-(4 teams)
> Illinois-12.6-(3 teams)
> Ohio-11.7-(3 teams)
> Georgia-10.6- (5 teams)
> North Carolina-10.4- (6 teams)
> Michigan-10.0-(3 teams)
> New Jersey-8.8-(4 teams)
> Virginia-8.5-(5 teams)
> Washington-7.6-(5 teams)
> Arizona- 7.2-(2 teams)
> Massachusetts-7.0-(3 teams)
> Tennessee- 6.8-(2 teams)
> Indiana- 6.7-(2 teams)
> Missouri-6.1-(1 team)
> Maryland- 6.0-(3 teams)
> Wisconsin-5.8-(1 team)
> Colorado-5.8-(4 teams)
> Minnesota- 5.6-(1 team)
> South Carolina-5.1-(2 teams)
> Alabama- 4.9-(1 team)
> Kentucky-4.4-(1 team)
> Oregon-4.2-(2 teams)
> Oklahoma-3.9-(2 teams)
> Connecticut- 3.6-(2 teams)
> Utah-3.2-(2 teams)
> Nevada-3.1-(1 team)
> Kansas-2.9-(1 team)
> Nebraska-1.9-(1 team)
> Idaho- 1.7-(1 team)
> 
> Looks like Illinois, Ohio & Michigan could add 1-2 each.
> Arizona, Missouri, Wisconsin & Minnesota could probably add 1 each.


Wow, I am impressed with your effort. You can see some areas that have too many teams and some areas that could add a couple.


----------



## vegasguy

Surf Zombie said:


> Was on a long conference call today, and was curious about which states are over/under represented with number of ECNL teams based upon population.  This is probably only interesting to me, but here is what I came up with:
> 
> State-Population-# teams
> 
> California-39.5- (19 teams)
> Texas-29.0- (9 teams)
> Florida-21.4-(6 teams)
> New York- 19.4-(4 teams)
> Pennsylvania-12.8-(4 teams)
> Illinois-12.6-(3 teams)
> Ohio-11.7-(3 teams)
> Georgia-10.6- (5 teams)
> North Carolina-10.4- (6 teams)
> Michigan-10.0-(3 teams)
> New Jersey-8.8-(4 teams)
> Virginia-8.5-(5 teams)
> Washington-7.6-(5 teams)
> Arizona- 7.2-(2 teams)
> Massachusetts-7.0-(3 teams)
> Tennessee- 6.8-(2 teams)
> Indiana- 6.7-(2 teams)
> Missouri-6.1-(1 team)
> Maryland- 6.0-(3 teams)
> Wisconsin-5.8-(1 team)
> Colorado-5.8-(4 teams)
> Minnesota- 5.6-(1 team)
> South Carolina-5.1-(2 teams)
> Alabama- 4.9-(1 team)
> Kentucky-4.4-(1 team)
> Oregon-4.2-(2 teams)
> Oklahoma-3.9-(2 teams)
> Connecticut- 3.6-(2 teams)
> Utah-3.2-(2 teams)
> Nevada-3.1-(1 team)
> Kansas-2.9-(1 team)
> Nebraska-1.9-(1 team)
> Idaho- 1.7-(1 team)
> 
> Looks like Illinois, Ohio & Michigan could add 1-2 each.
> Arizona, Missouri, Wisconsin & Minnesota could probably add 1 each.


Hmmm.. can we normalize by surrounding population?  I am just curious what we would find out about density of population.  Please hold....


----------



## dad4

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Cal
> 
> 
> California has too many.  Remember that most countries have just a handful of academy teams and they still outplay us in World Cup and international games.   Let's also remember that pay to play has created a barrier for some potential top players.     We are not fixing this anytime soon in the USA


Going to fewer teams means fewer practice locations.

If you make practice locations too far apart, you lose kids just because mom and dad can't manage the drive.   Not everyone is willing to reorganize all life around soccer.

Better to have more ECNL/ECRL level clubs for day to day practice, and build up a few regional all star teams where you get together less frequently.


----------



## LB Mom 78

SoccerGuru said:


> Agreed! That is why I don't think Beach or Legends gets in next year either. Surf and Real So Cal got their answers about entry into ecnl immediately and so far beach and legends have been kept in the dark about what it will take to get in. I think the reason they aren't giving clarity is because they have no intention adding them next year which sucks from a competition viewpoint and for all those families. I hope ecnl gives them a chance whether that be pro/rel a playoff or even a one game must win to get in. But based on ecnl's silence to beach and legends, I don't think it happens next year. I really hope I am wrong.


Be careful speaking the truth about the poor prospects of Beach, Legends, etc... getting into ECNL any time soon. Some of the minions from those clubs will bite your head off. They certainly love attacking me when I attempt to enlighten them with reality.


----------



## dad4

LB Mom 78 said:


> Be careful speaking the truth about the poor prospects of Beach, Legends, etc... getting into ECNL any time soon. Some of the minions from those clubs will bite your head off. They certainly love attacking me when I attempt to enlighten them with reality.


Minions?  You mean moms and dads.

The DOC fight isn't my fight.  Probably not yours either.  We should be happy for our kids to play teams from either side of it.


----------



## Copa9

LB Mom 78 said:


> Be careful speaking the truth about the poor prospects of Beach, Legends, etc... getting into ECNL any time soon. Some of the minions from those clubs will bite your head off. They certainly love attacking me when I attempt to enlighten them with reality.


College coaches know where to look for talent.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Copa9 said:


> College coaches know where to look for talent.


I have heard that argument before and if you are a good player and it means the college scout walking over a few fields at a showcase to watch, I believe they would do that. However, if you aren’t at the showcases and it will require a coach to make a special trip to your game or practice, it would have to be a really special player. I’m not saying it can’t happen or won’t happen, just saying it’s tougher that way. I hope all the girls make it to where they want to go and I do hope Beach and legends are successful, it’s better for Socal soccer. But it’s an uphill battle and really unfortunate but common sense says one path is easier and the other is a lot riskier. If drive time, cost, loyalty, etc come into play....that changes things a bit. But from a very outside the situation look, it’s very clear that those two clubs have a few tough years ahead.


----------



## Giesbock

I he


SoccerGuru said:


> I have heard that argument before and if you are a good player and it means the college scout walking over a few fields at a showcase to watch, I believe they would do that. However, if you aren’t at the showcases and it will require a coach to make a special trip to your game or practice, it would have to be a really special player. I’m not saying it can’t happen or won’t happen, just saying it’s tougher that way. I hope all the girls make it to where they want to go and I do hope Beach and legends are successful, it’s better for Socal soccer. But it’s an uphill battle and really unfortunate but common sense says one path is easier and the other is a lot riskier. If drive time, cost, loyalty, etc come into play....that changes things a bit. But from a very outside the situation look, it’s very clear that those two clubs have a few tough years ahead.


I hear a ton about Beach and Legends, but not a peep about the other former OC DA clubs making it into ECNL.  Is there that big a gap that everyone expected B&L to get a shot at ECNL but not the other GA clubs?


----------



## Ellejustus

Happy Saturday Everyone.  I like to pop my head out every oso often and troll the forum.  Wow, it's amazing to go back and read all this gossip and rumor mill. My one year anniversary of my forum return is coming up.  I hope to celebrate with some of you soon.   Let's get back to soccer ASAP!! Summer is coming and it's time to live life and take some risks.  I'm ready and I have zero fear. 

Little Weasel I am..............


----------



## Giesbock

Ellejustus said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone.  I like to pop my head out every oso often and troll the forum.  Wow, it's amazing to go back and read all this gossip and rumor mill. My one year anniversary of my forum return is coming up.  I hope to celebrate with some of you soon.   Let's get back to soccer ASAP!! Summer is coming and it's time to live life and take some risks.  I'm ready and I have zero fear.
> 
> Little Weasel I am..............
> View attachment 7107


I thought that was a mushroom (parent) without a cap!  . Better get my glasses checked.


----------



## futboldad1

Giesbock said:


> I hear a ton about Beach and Legends, but not a peep about the other former OC DA clubs making it into ECNL.  Is there that big a gap that everyone expected B&L to get a shot at ECNL but not the other GA clubs?




GDA AND ECNL 2020 Standings Per Club by PPGGDA Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU14U15U16U17U18/U19San Diego Surf2.421441Legends417525LA Galaxy536178Real So Cal5.2482102Beach Futbol Club6.6132639SC Blues6.6649113Albion SC7.25510511LA Galaxy San Diego8.210133114Pateadores9.21212787SC del Sol9.211312614LA Surf SC9.49911126Utah Royals FC - Arizona9.814118133OC Surf Soccer10.671413910Albion SC Las Vegas11.6810141412ECNL Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU13U14U15U16U17U18U18 CompLAFC Slammers2.42111228So Cal Blues SC3.73684311Slammers FC4.663103163LA Breakers FC6.35868494Heat FC6.3144710117Strikers FC6.6117357310Arizona Arsenal SC7.1911126642Phoenix Rising FC7.379221212No teamRebels SC7.6821110589Eagles SC7.64105121156Arsenal FC8.9125999711DMCV Sharks9.010127118105


----------



## Jose has returned

Desert Hound said:


> I am just looking at state produced stats and stats put out by the CDC.
> 
> To your other point I guess. You think covid will be eradicated? Seems unlikely. So we all will be out and about.
> 
> You can't hide in your house forever. And doing games in Cal is not going to be magically less risky vs playing a game in PHX, LV or going down to SD for the night to play 2 games.


why are we quarantining healthy people?  lock down the elderly and those with other morbidities. This isn't the first virus and won't be the last.


----------



## dad4

Jose has returned said:


> why are we quarantining healthy people?  lock down the elderly and those with other morbidities. This isn't the first virus and won't be the last.


We are quarantining healthy people because we don’t know who is contagious.  

We are quarantining young people because it is impossible to divide the entire society along age lines, where the young mingle and the old quarantine.  

If you opened it up for the young, you would get a mostly non-fatal explosion in covid-19 among the young.  There would be leaks, since some young people work with older people.  You would then have a fatal explosion of covid-19 among the old.

You are right it isn’t the last virus.  Find a cloth mask you like.  Buy a few copies.  

Can we go back to wishing our kids could play soccer again?


----------



## tjinaz

I didn't think the goal right now was a cure only to "flatten the curve".  Herd immunity like Flu.


----------



## wc_baller

tjinaz said:


> I didn't think the goal right now was a cure only to "flatten the curve".  Herd immunity like Flu.


Do you realize that the reason there is herd immunity for the flu is because there are flu vaccines, while there is no vaccine for covid? 60-70% of the population has to be immune to the virus for there to be herd immunity, and nobody knows yet if a single infection to the virus gives the infected person immunity.


----------



## tjinaz

wc_baller said:


> Do you realize that the reason there is herd immunity for the flu is because there are flu vaccines, while there is no vaccine for covid? 60-70% of the population has to be immune to the virus for there to be herd immunity, and nobody knows yet if a single infection to the virus gives the infected person immunity.


So we stay locked down until one is found?   Most of the yearly Flu vaccines are not a silver bullet anyway they wildly vary from year to year based on that years strain. I don't think that is how it works.  As there is no vaccine the point of the lockdown was to gradually expose people as we cannot control the infection.  The point is to not overload the healthcare system with mass exposure, but to do it over time.  Even without a vaccine people will develop defenses.  People are being exposed and infected all the time only 1 in 5 is actually showing symptoms.  We cant stay inside forever or until a vaccine is found.


----------



## soccer4us

LA GALAXY SHUTS DOWN ELITE GIRLS YOUTH SOCCER ACADEMY • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com
				




Didn't know ECNL was 1000 miles away from the DA....interesting


----------



## LadiesMan217

soccer4us said:


> LA GALAXY SHUTS DOWN ELITE GIRLS YOUTH SOCCER ACADEMY • SoccerToday
> 
> 
> SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soccertoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know ECNL was 1000 miles away from the DA....interesting


Most people don't.


----------



## Ellejustus

soccer4us said:


> LA GALAXY SHUTS DOWN ELITE GIRLS YOUTH SOCCER ACADEMY • SoccerToday
> 
> 
> SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soccertoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know ECNL was 1000 miles away from the DA....interesting


"THE *PATHWAY* THAT HAD EXISTED BEFORE WAS GONE." 

Pathway to what?


----------



## Ellejustus

*Happy Mother's Day*​
I would like to give a shout out to my adopted mom ((RIP Warrior Woman)).  The great Bette had four of her own and then fostered and adopted 8 other kids from all over the country in the 60s.  Talk about Eight is Enough.  You taught me the strength of a woman.  Also, a big thank you to my birth mother, Miss Kirk.  I heard what you had to endure and many other woman had to go through some similar sh*t as well back in the 60s.


----------



## Jose has returned

dad4 said:


> We are quarantining healthy people because we don’t know who is contagious.
> 
> We are quarantining young people because it is impossible to divide the entire society along age lines, where the young mingle and the old quarantine.
> 
> If you opened it up for the young, you would get a mostly non-fatal explosion in covid-19 among the young.  There would be leaks, since some young people work with older people.  You would then have a fatal explosion of covid-19 among the old.
> 
> You are right it isn’t the last virus.  Find a cloth mask you like.  Buy a few copies.
> 
> Can we go back to wishing our kids could play soccer again?


i said quarantine the old and those that need it. i never said dont wash your hand wear a face mask or not do social distance when you can.  If you get a explosion of non fatal cases you also get herd immunity which wont happen until numbers indicate that. The object was to flatten the curve.  It has been flattened the hospitals are not only not over whelmed they are empty of all the elective surgeries people need.  People need to go back to work.  I take it you dont own a business that is determined as a non essential?  or you are getting money from somewhere else


----------



## Soccer4evr

Jose has returned said:


> i said quarantine the old and those that need it. i never said dont wash your hand wear a face mask or not do social distance when you can.  If you get a explosion of non fatal cases you also get herd immunity which wont happen until numbers indicate that. The object was to flatten the curve.  It has been flattened the hospitals are not only not over whelmed they are empty of all the elective surgeries people need.  People need to go back to work.  I take it you dont own a business that is determined as a non essential?  or you are getting money from somewhere else


Thank you for your comment, well said. I don't know about anyone else but I kind of think I'm essential and I don't appreciate being labeled "non-essential". All I want is to get my business up and running again so I can provide for my family. Herd immunity is what we need not more and continued lock down.


----------



## Ellejustus




----------



## dad4

Soccer4evr said:


> Thank you for your comment, well said. I don't know about anyone else but I kind of think I'm essential and I don't appreciate being labeled "non-essential". All I want is to get my business up and running again so I can provide for my family. Herd immunity is what we need not more and continued lock down.


Herd immunity by vaccine is just fine. 

Herd immunity by infection has problems.  
      You need about a 70% infection rate to get herd immunity.  (John Hopkins). 
      The disease is about 0.4% to 0.65% fatal in the overall population.
      Those two combined mean that about .28 to .45% of the population would die if we tried to get herd immunity by increasing infections.  (about 1 to 1.6 million people)

To my knowledge, there is no third path to herd immunity.  Wait for a vaccine, or watch it ballon and see somewhere around 1M dead.  

If evidence of immunity in Lombardy or NYC develops, that is a different story.  So far, the medical journals are not making any such claims.


----------



## Ellejustus

I also believe soccer is essential to the coaches, clubs and most importantly, the girls.  I will drop off my child and take a walk at the great park for 1 hr. I support all businesses to open somehow and someway.  


"Marijuana retailers in the city of Los Angeles also kept their doors open despite an initial lack of clarity from the governor, who didn't mention them in his order."  
This is 100% essential.  Time to open so everyone can go back to work.  I know who really likes this kind of break and that's not why this country was founded.  It's time to come out of our holes and live life again, beginning Memorial Day Weekend.  Then July 4th we can declare our Independence from Corona.  No more fear of the unknown.   Maybe a little different but let's start living.  My buddy is pissed too.  Single, late 40's. Made over $150,000 last year.  Was on pace for $175,000 this year, but Corona came instead.  He's had to take a 10% cut off the top on commission and a 25% cut in salary.  He has to work to pay his bills and his business help people find great jobs. No stimulus check or bail out for him.  He's making less and working twice as hard.  His roommate is a young cool guy who was layed off.  He's making $5K a month plus his $1200 stimulus check.  So April he made $7K to stay home.  My friend is risking death from Corona and is making less.  This is whacked!!!  BTW, he does NOT need to look for a job, the guy kicking it on the couch in HB getting hippie lettuce deleivered as he waits out this virus.  He's so afraid he won't go back to work until a vaccine is made.  He walks to the beach to surf and then chills it on his porch.  WTF is that?  At least let him make some mask or something to help out.  















						In California, confusion over 'essential' businesses
					

Many gun stores and cannabis retailers chose to keep their doors open despite an initial lack of clear direction from the state.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## MSK357

dad4 said:


> Herd immunity by vaccine is just fine.
> 
> Herd immunity by infection has problems.
> You need about a 70% infection rate to get herd immunity.  (John Hopkins).
> The disease is about 0.4% to 0.65% fatal in the overall population.
> Those two combined mean that about .28 to .45% of the population would die if we tried to get herd immunity by increasing infections.  (about 1 to 1.6 million people)
> 
> To my knowledge, there is no third path to herd immunity.  Wait for a vaccine, or watch it ballon and see somewhere around 1M dead.
> 
> If evidence of immunity in Lombardy or NYC develops, that is a different story.  So far, the medical journals are not making any such claims.


Thats a choice people have to make. If you are scared, continue to quarantine yourself. If you feel you need to work to survive and provide for your family, take the less than 1% fatality rate and continue to live life.


----------



## Soccer4evr

"Herd immunity by vaccine is just fine." 

You are free to wait for a vaccine, if there will ever be one.  I'll risk no vaccine. My choice is to get back to work and get the economy going...NOW


----------



## Copa9

SoccerGuru said:


> I have heard that argument before and if you are a good player and it means the college scout walking over a few fields at a showcase to watch, I believe they would do that. However, if you aren’t at the showcases and it will require a coach to make a special trip to your game or practice, it would have to be a really special player. I’m not saying it can’t happen or won’t happen, just saying it’s tougher that way. I hope all the girls make it to where they want to go and I do hope Beach and legends are successful, it’s better for Socal soccer. But it’s an uphill battle and really unfortunate but common sense says one path is easier and the other is a lot riskier. If drive time, cost, loyalty, etc come into play....that changes things a bit. But from a very outside the situation look, it’s very clear that those two clubs have a few tough years ahead.


Because of the location of Beach games and Legends games, a lot of So. Cal. coaches show up.  I have seen it happen a lot (we are not part of Beach or Legends).


----------



## Copa9

MSK357 said:


> Thats a choice people have to make. If you are scared, continue to quarantine yourself. If you feel you need to work to survive and provide for your family, take the less than 1% fatality rate and continue to live life.


It definitely is a choice.  Just like saving and having at least six months income in an emergency fund, even if it takes a few years to achieve.  There is always a way to save no matter your income.


----------



## Copa9

Giesbock said:


> I he
> 
> I hear a ton about Beach and Legends, but not a peep about the other former OC DA clubs making it into ECNL.  Is there that big a gap that everyone expected B&L to get a shot at ECNL but not the other GA clubs?


Teams are waiting to see how many teams Blues ravages and picking up the players Blues drops. Probably no more teams being picked up for ECNL.


----------



## MSK357

Copa9 said:


> It definitely is a choice.  Just like saving and having at least six months income in an emergency fund, even if it takes a few years to achieve.  There is always a way to save no matter your income.


You are out of touch.


----------



## Copa9

Jose has returned said:


> why are we quarantining healthy people?  lock down the elderly and those with other morbidities. This isn't the first virus and won't be the last.


And why are we handing out food to people who drive expensive cars and don't seem to know how to save enough money for even 8 weeks of food? I would bet 80% of the people getting free handouts have more than one cell phone in the family and maybe two or more TVs.  It is all about setting priorities.  Questions that should be asked.  Maybe the  covid-19 pandemic will help people set up budgets and savings plans for future emergencies. Instead of three beers when out to eat, have just one or two, save the difference. So many small ways to save that add up over time.


----------



## SoccerGuru

Copa9 said:


> Because of the location of Beach games and Legends games, a lot of So. Cal. coaches show up.  I have seen it happen a lot (we are not part of Beach or Legends).


But wasn’t that when they were DA and playing teams like surf, beach, legends, real and other good clubs? Will they show up to see players play ecrl?


----------



## dad4

SoccerGuru said:


> But wasn’t that when they were DA and playing teams like surf, beach, legends, real and other good clubs? Will they show up to see players play ecrl?


If it is the same players, sure.  

Colleges dont care about the DA/ECNL turf wars.  They just want to find top players.  If an AYSO team won Dallas, you'd see scouts at the finals.


----------



## SoccerGuru

dad4 said:


> If it is the same players, sure.
> 
> Colleges dont care about the DA/ECNL turf wars.  They just want to find top players.  If an AYSO team won Dallas, you'd see scouts at the finals.


Well said, you have a point.


----------



## dad4

Soccer4evr said:


> "Herd immunity by vaccine is just fine."
> 
> You are free to wait for a vaccine, if there will ever be one.  I'll risk no vaccine. My choice is to get back to work and get the economy going...NOW


Just be aware that the life you are risking isn't necessarily yours.

If you run an indoor restaurant, you may not have options.  For other lines of work, take a look at what is happening in Germany.  They are doing a lot to implement social distancing within workplaces.  Not full production, but not shutdown either.


----------



## soccerfan123

dad4 said:


> If it is the same players, sure.
> 
> Colleges dont care about the DA/ECNL turf wars.  They just want to find top players.  If an AYSO team won Dallas, you'd see scouts at the finals.


The issue is the standard of the opponents, it is hard to get a good gage on talent when you are steam rolling a team


----------



## Desert Hound

dad4 said:


> Just be aware that the life you are risking isn't necessarily yours.
> 
> If you run an indoor restaurant, you may not have options.  For other lines of work, take a look at what is happening in Germany.  They are doing a lot to implement social distancing within workplaces.  Not full production, but not shutdown either.


The fact is we have to open up. The economic math dictates it.

As someone said you can ignore math, but math will not ignore you.

So we know who is at risk vs who isn't. The group where 80% of deaths occur is 70+.

We are going to find a way to not kill off millions of biz while at the same time minimizing risk to the most vulnerable.

It is suicide to tell not at risk groups to lock down pretending they have the same risk as 70+ people who have underlying conditions.

Everything we do requires a functional economy.

Some people will be slower to realize that basic fact...but that fact remains and we will open sooner vs later.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> The fact is we have to open up. The economic math dictates it.
> 
> As someone said you can ignore math, but math will not ignore you.
> 
> So we know who is at risk vs who isn't. The group where 80% of deaths occur is 70+.
> 
> We are going to find a way to not kill off millions of biz while at the same time minimizing risk to the most vulnerable.
> 
> It is suicide to tell not at risk groups to lock down pretending they have the same risk as 70+ people who have underlying conditions.
> 
> Everything we do requires a functional economy.
> 
> Some people will be slower to realize that basic fact...but that fact remains and we will open sooner vs later.


20% of deaths are under 65.  8% are under 55.  2.5% under 45






						Provisional COVID-19 Death Counts by Sex, Age, and State | Data | Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
					






					data.cdc.gov
				




The data leans old, but not as old as you said.  Wide open without controls would mean quite a few deaths among middle aged people, too.

Agree we need to open up, but that’s no reason to be stupid about how we do it.   Many people still are not doing the basics: limit shopping to once per week, wear a mask when out, avoid gatherings with people outside your household.  Take a look at a street image from Seoul.  See all the masks?  If you want to open the economy like they have, you may need to look like they do.  Wear the stupid mask.

And some things can’t open.  We’d be fools to re-open indoor restaurants.  No masks for people eating, of course.  They talk, one infected person breathes out the virus, and the HVAC recirculates the virus to everyone in the room.


----------



## MSK357

dad4 said:


> 20% of deaths are under 65.  8% are under 55.  2.5% under 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provisional COVID-19 Death Counts by Sex, Age, and State | Data | Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The data leans old, but not as old as you said.  Wide open without controls would mean quite a few deaths among middle aged people, too.
> 
> Agree we need to open up, but that’s no reason to be stupid about how we do it.   Many people still are not doing the basics: limit shopping to once per week, wear a mask when out, avoid gatherings with people outside your household.  Take a look at a street image from Seoul.  See all the masks?  If you want to open the economy like they have, you may need to look like they do.  Wear the stupid mask.
> 
> And some things can’t open.  We’d be fools to re-open indoor restaurants.  No masks for people eating, of course.  They talk, one infected person breathes out the virus, and the HVAC recirculates the virus to everyone in the room.


Those percentage do look pretty high, it would be more accurate if it was compared to ALL infected people and not just the people sick enough to get hospitalized and tested. Every independent antibody test shows mortality rate to be less than 1%.


----------



## Ellejustus

Copa9 said:


> And why are we handing out food to people who drive expensive cars and don't seem to know how to save enough money for even 8 weeks of food? I would bet 80% of the people getting free handouts have more than one cell phone in the family and maybe two or more TVs.  It is all about setting priorities.  Questions that should be asked.  Maybe the  covid-19 pandemic will help people set up budgets and savings plans for future emergencies. Instead of three beers when out to eat, have just one or two, save the difference. So many small ways to save that add up over time.


I didn;t save for 8 weeks bro.  I let my family down.  In fact, I was really bad at saving.  I kept taking my winnings and trying to be some kind of biz man and reinvesting it back to the company.  I was living a lie and in debt up to my eyes balls.  Soccer actually took any savings I could have had.  I can see how I hurt my family spending all my money on sports and not saving for the 8 weeks of hell we would all have to endure. Copa, you seemed so excited to travel before Corona and when GDA was in full swing. I was trying to keep up with Jones and I caught with no savings.  Can you help a poor, rich guy out with a few bucks bro?  I'll pay you back when I hit it big on my next business idea.


----------



## Ellejustus

Copa9 said:


> It definitely is a choice.  Just like saving and having at least six months income in an emergency fund, even if it takes a few years to achieve.  There is always a way to save no matter your income.


The choices we make.  Please teach us today Copa how to save for 6 months of income fund.  I suck at savings.  In fact, I was taught by all the commercials in my life to borrow money so you can have fun and entertain yourself and worry about paying it back later.  I was also told to borrow $50,000 for college so I could teach PE and coach basketball and I think my wife was $30,000 in debt when we met.  So we got married with debt and then we bought a house.  Then she got prego.  Question Copa. Did your parents help you at all?  I got zero help and to try and save for 6 months never happened.  Dang, I feel like a loser now.  @SoccerGuru.  Dude, you're the troll bro.  You won;t even share what club you belong too?  That is one scared person. I thought you were all in with Legends or Beach.  Give it up Guru so you stop hiding in the dark.  C'mon man, stop hiding and defend yourself.  What could you possible be afraid of?  Today is breaking news day.  Both of you are classic!!!!


----------



## Desert Hound

dad4 said:


> 20% of deaths are under 65.  8% are under 55.  2.5% under 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provisional COVID-19 Death Counts by Sex, Age, and State | Data | Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The data leans old, but not as old as you said.  Wide open without controls would mean quite a few deaths among middle aged people, too.
> 
> Agree we need to open up, but that’s no reason to be stupid about how we do it.   Many people still are not doing the basics: limit shopping to once per week, wear a mask when out, avoid gatherings with people outside your household.  Take a look at a street image from Seoul.  See all the masks?  If you want to open the economy like they have, you may need to look like they do.  Wear the stupid mask.
> 
> And some things can’t open.  We’d be fools to re-open indoor restaurants.  No masks for people eating, of course.  They talk, one infected person breathes out the virus, and the HVAC recirculates the virus to everyone in the room.


"In the U.S., 79% of coronavirus deaths are people 65 and older. In the 23 states releasing long-term care facilities data, 27% of deaths have occurred in such places. The Washington Post reports the share of fatalities in nursing homes may be 50%. In Colorado, the share is 50%.

Yet our reaction isn’t to protect the elderly and those with underlying conditions. No, instead we decide to force over 214 million people under 65 with no underlying condition who are under virtually no threat from coronavirus to restrict their activities, socially distance from each other, and go into lockdown.

Instead of targeting the vulnerable population for assistance and infection avoidance, we shut down our economy."

What we are doing now is completely unsustainable. 

And who decides what cannot re-open? 

There are vulnerable at risk people. THEY are the ones that should socially distance.

To kill off biz, put people out of work, when we can target instead the groups of people is madness.


----------



## Surf Zombie

https://149365553.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/2020-21-Boys-ECNL-Club-Map-May-8-2020-1.001.jpeg
		




			https://149363092.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/2020-21-Girls-ECNL-Club-Map-as-of-5620.001.jpeg
		


Comparing boys map to girls, boys expanded to 10 regions to the girls 8.  Wonder of the girls follow suit?


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> "In the U.S., 79% of coronavirus deaths are people 65 and older. In the 23 states releasing long-term care facilities data, 27% of deaths have occurred in such places. The Washington Post reports the share of fatalities in nursing homes may be 50%. In Colorado, the share is 50%.
> 
> Yet our reaction isn’t to protect the elderly and those with underlying conditions. No, instead we decide to force over 214 million people under 65 with no underlying condition who are under virtually no threat from coronavirus to restrict their activities, socially distance from each other, and go into lockdown.
> 
> Instead of targeting the vulnerable population for assistance and infection avoidance, we shut down our economy."
> 
> What we are doing now is completely unsustainable.
> 
> And who decides what cannot re-open?
> 
> There are vulnerable at risk people. THEY are the ones that should socially distance.
> 
> To kill off biz, put people out of work, when we can target instead the groups of people is madness.


Quarantine only the elderly?

The nursing homes are already isolating as well as they can.  They’ve been on a near total lockdown for weeks now.  It is literally a life or death issue for them.  If there is anything that can be done to slow the infection, they are already doing it.

But, quarantines leak.  Nurses have to come to work, patients have doctor’s visits, food and supplies need to be delivered.  The deaths you see now in nursing homes are from that leakage.  The rate is somewhat low, because the community infection rate is also somewhat low.

Now imaging we open up everything except nursing homes.  The community infection rate would skyrocket, as you know.   And, because quarantines leak, the nursing home infection rate would also skyrocket.  You’d still get the deaths.


----------



## Just A Dad

Surf Zombie said:


> https://149365553.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/2020-21-Boys-ECNL-Club-Map-May-8-2020-1.001.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://149363092.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/2020-21-Girls-ECNL-Club-Map-as-of-5620.001.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing boys map to girls, boys expanded to 10 regions to the girls 8.  Wonder of the girls follow suit?


so they changed the boys regions and left AZ and NV in the southwest? that cant be right.


----------



## vegasguy

Just A Dad said:


> so they changed the boys regions and left AZ and NV in the southwest? that cant be right.


Why is that not right.  They will split the SW Conference into two divisions... East and West so to speak?


----------



## Just A Dad

vegasguy said:


> Why is that not right.  They will split the SW Conference into two divisions... East and West so to speak?


I was being sarcastic because everyone said AZ and NV would be move out of the southwest region


----------



## Desert Hound

dad4 said:


> Quarantine only the elderly?
> 
> The nursing homes are already isolating as well as they can.  They’ve been on a near total lockdown for weeks now.  It is literally a life or death issue for them.  If there is anything that can be done to slow the infection, they are already doing it.
> 
> But, quarantines leak.  Nurses have to come to work, patients have doctor’s visits, food and supplies need to be delivered.  The deaths you see now in nursing homes are from that leakage.  The rate is somewhat low, because the community infection rate is also somewhat low.
> 
> Now imaging we open up everything except nursing homes.  The community infection rate would skyrocket, as you know.   And, because quarantines leak, the nursing home infection rate would also skyrocket.  You’d still get the deaths.


So let us kill off millions of small biz instead? 

Let us put millions into bankruptcy?

Because what we are doing now is exactly that. 

Social distancing is not stopping the spread of the virus. The virus is not going to magically go away. The idea behind social distancing was to "bend the curve", not eradicate the virus. A vaccine is 18 months away if we are lucky. They may never have a good vaccine. Who knows. 

I think many have the false assumption that social distancing somehow gets the virus to go away. It is not. 

So what does the quarantine do and not do?

- it doesn't stop the spread of the virus
- it simply slows down the spread.
- it does nothing to protect the people who are not at risk
- the people still at risk are still getting the virus
- we are putting millions of biz and people out of work. 
- many of those jobs are not coming back

Personally I just shut down one of my businesses. It is not coming back. Those employees are not getting their jobs back. Now multiply that across the country. 

Tax revenue is crashing. That tax revenue funds countless things at the local, state and fed level. State and local pensions? Schools, etc etc. What will many of these gov entities want to do? Raise taxes to attempt to cover their expenses. Probably not a good time to put more financial burdens on individuals and biz

Opening up restaurants at 25% or even 50% capacity will not work for most restaurants. Margins are thin in that industry and you need to be running at full capacity for most to make it. So lets look at them for example. 

- short term, not all staff is working since 25-50% capacity means you don't need everyone. 
- less money or no money for those employees with others getting laid off. 
- the restaurants don't require as much food, booze, beverages. 
- that then pushes the problem down the entire supply chain.
- those businesses in the supply chain have to cut down biz and cut staff as a result of reduced demand. 

Take the above and now apply that to a variety of different biz/industry. 

Then consider the debt these various individuals and businesses have. When they cannot pay, that then affects the companies, etc who hold the debt. Many of those will go under and those employees are out of work. 

The government doesn't have enough money to bail out all industry and give people cash to sit at home. 

The implications of what we are doing to our economy and how it affects everyone is staggering. 

It is madness to kill the economy in such a manner. To wipe out biz, to wipe out the life savings of individuals, etc. 

Find the solution to deal with the at risk population vs a one size fits all option that devastates millions of biz and 10s of millions of individuals. 

Further. 

We lose 650K a year to heart disease
600k to cancer. 

We don't shut down the entire economy as a result of the above. We deal with it and move on. We may never get a vaccine for covid and we certainly cannot wait around 18 months hoping that in that window of time something pops up vaccine wise. We know who is at risk and who isnt. The focus should be on how to minimize the risk for those at risk vs devastating the lives of most in the US who have a very very low risk factor.


----------



## Ellejustus

Desert Hound said:


> So let us kill off millions of small biz instead?
> 
> Let us put millions into bankruptcy?
> 
> Because what we are doing now is exactly that.
> 
> Social distancing is not stopping the spread of the virus. The virus is not going to magically go away. The idea behind social distancing was to "bend the curve", not eradicate the virus. A vaccine is 18 months away if we are lucky. They may never have a good vaccine. Who knows.
> 
> I think many have the false assumption that social distancing somehow gets the virus to go away. It is not.
> 
> So what does the quarantine do and not do?
> 
> - it doesn't stop the spread of the virus
> - it simply slows down the spread.
> - it does nothing to protect the people who are not at risk
> - the people still at risk are still getting the virus
> - we are putting millions of biz and people out of work.
> - many of those jobs are not coming back
> 
> Personally I just shut down one of my businesses. It is not coming back. Those employees are not getting their jobs back. Now multiply that across the country.
> 
> Tax revenue is crashing. That tax revenue funds countless things at the local, state and fed level. State and local pensions? Schools, etc etc. What will many of these gov entities want to do? Raise taxes to attempt to cover their expenses. Probably not a good time to put more financial burdens on individuals and biz
> 
> Opening up restaurants at 25% or even 50% capacity will not work for most restaurants. Margins are thin in that industry and you need to be running at full capacity for most to make it. So lets look at them for example.
> 
> - short term, not all staff is working since 25-50% capacity means you don't need everyone.
> - less money or no money for those employees with others getting laid off.
> - the restaurants don't require as much food, booze, beverages.
> - that then pushes the problem down the entire supply chain.
> - those businesses in the supply chain have to cut down biz and cut staff as a result of reduced demand.
> 
> Take the above and now apply that to a variety of different biz/industry.
> 
> Then consider the debt these various individuals and businesses have. When they cannot pay, that then affects the companies, etc who hold the debt. Many of those will go under and those employees are out of work.
> 
> The government doesn't have enough money to bail out all industry and give people cash to sit at home.
> 
> The implications of what we are doing to our economy and how it affects everyone is staggering.
> 
> It is madness to kill the economy in such a manner. To wipe out biz, to wipe out the life savings of individuals, etc.
> 
> Find the solution to deal with the at risk population vs a one size fits all option that devastates millions of biz and 10s of millions of individuals.
> 
> Further.
> 
> We lose 650K a year to heart disease
> 600k to cancer.
> 
> We don't shut down the entire economy as a result of the above. We deal with it and move on. We may never get a vaccine for covid and we certainly cannot wait around 18 months hoping that in that window of time something pops up vaccine wise. We know who is at risk and who isnt. The focus should be on how to minimize the risk for those at risk vs devastating the lives of most in the US who have a very very low risk factor.


Best quote in a very long time.  We might see a few things differently soccer wise bro, but that was manly of you to write.  Some people want this to go bad and they dont give a crap that this is happening.   We need to stand up once and for all.  This country was built on men and woman taking risks, not so we can sit at home and be scared and collect $4000 a month to do nothing. I will take the risk as I have always done in my life.  Risk takers are being attacked and that will destroy our country.  No risk, no reward.  Why live with no risk?  That life sucks for the risk takers.  Watch out that you don;t mess with the risk takers.  Trust me!!!


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> Best quote in a very long time.  We might see a few things differently soccer wise bro, but that was manly of you to write.  Some people want this to go bad and they dont give a crap that this is happening.   We need to stand up once and for all.  This country was built on men and woman taking risks, not so we can sit at home and be scared and collect $4000 a month to do nothing. I will take the risk as I have always done in my life.  Risk takers are being attacked and that will destroy our country.  No risk, no reward.  Why live with no risk?  That life sucks for the risk takers.  Watch out that you don;t mess with the risk takers.  Trust me!!!


You are literally the dumbest person at this site, and that’s saying something. Don’t give anyone this b.s. about being a risk taker. Assuming you are healthy, you aren’t taking risk for yourself, and you’re no hero. Instead, you’re risking other people’s lives. If you were a real man, you’d tough out your financial hardship for the sake of others.

At least the Cactus Cartel recognizes the truth that opening up the economy will kill a lot more old people. At least he’s honest about his cost/benefit analysis that more old people need to die so he and others can maintain some semblance of their prior way of life. So funny that these government meetings to discuss re-opening the economy are actual real death panels.


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> You are literally the dumbest person at this site, and that’s saying something. Don’t give anyone this b.s. about being a risk taker. Assuming you are healthy, you aren’t taking risk for yourself, and you’re no hero. Instead, you’re risking other people’s lives. If you were a real man, you’d tough out your financial hardship for the sake of others.
> 
> At least the Cactus Cartel recognizes the truth that opening up the economy will kill a lot more old people. At least he’s honest about his cost/benefit analysis that more old people need to die so he and others can maintain some semblance of their prior way of life. So funny that these government meetings to discuss re-opening the economy are actual real death panels.


Nobody is telling old people to come out of their hole.  They can continue to lock themselves in.  The sick with preexisting conditions can lock themselves in as well.  Someone needs to generate the taxes that pay for the stimulus the scared need to survive. We can even deliver them food and drop off a few wipes so they can sanitize their care package.  it doesn't take bravery to do this.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> You are literally the dumbest person at this site, and that’s saying something. Don’t give anyone this b.s. about being a risk taker. Assuming you are healthy, you aren’t taking risk for yourself, and you’re no hero. Instead, you’re risking other people’s lives. If you were a real man, you’d tough out your financial hardship for the sake of others.
> 
> At least the Cactus Cartel recognizes the truth that opening up the economy will kill a lot more old people. At least he’s honest about his cost/benefit analysis that more old people need to die so he and others can maintain some semblance of their prior way of life. So funny that these government meetings to discuss re-opening the economy are actual real death panels.


Are you real?  What are you?


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> So let us kill off millions of small biz instead?
> 
> Let us put millions into bankruptcy?
> 
> Because what we are doing now is exactly that.
> 
> Social distancing is not stopping the spread of the virus. The virus is not going to magically go away. The idea behind social distancing was to "bend the curve", not eradicate the virus. A vaccine is 18 months away if we are lucky. They may never have a good vaccine. Who knows.
> 
> I think many have the false assumption that social distancing somehow gets the virus to go away. It is not.
> 
> So what does the quarantine do and not do?
> 
> - it doesn't stop the spread of the virus
> - it simply slows down the spread.
> - it does nothing to protect the people who are not at risk
> - the people still at risk are still getting the virus
> - we are putting millions of biz and people out of work.
> - many of those jobs are not coming back
> 
> Personally I just shut down one of my businesses. It is not coming back. Those employees are not getting their jobs back. Now multiply that across the country.
> 
> Tax revenue is crashing. That tax revenue funds countless things at the local, state and fed level. State and local pensions? Schools, etc etc. What will many of these gov entities want to do? Raise taxes to attempt to cover their expenses. Probably not a good time to put more financial burdens on individuals and biz
> 
> Opening up restaurants at 25% or even 50% capacity will not work for most restaurants. Margins are thin in that industry and you need to be running at full capacity for most to make it. So lets look at them for example.
> 
> - short term, not all staff is working since 25-50% capacity means you don't need everyone.
> - less money or no money for those employees with others getting laid off.
> - the restaurants don't require as much food, booze, beverages.
> - that then pushes the problem down the entire supply chain.
> - those businesses in the supply chain have to cut down biz and cut staff as a result of reduced demand.
> 
> Take the above and now apply that to a variety of different biz/industry.
> 
> Then consider the debt these various individuals and businesses have. When they cannot pay, that then affects the companies, etc who hold the debt. Many of those will go under and those employees are out of work.
> 
> The government doesn't have enough money to bail out all industry and give people cash to sit at home.
> 
> The implications of what we are doing to our economy and how it affects everyone is staggering.
> 
> It is madness to kill the economy in such a manner. To wipe out biz, to wipe out the life savings of individuals, etc.
> 
> Find the solution to deal with the at risk population vs a one size fits all option that devastates millions of biz and 10s of millions of individuals.
> 
> Further.
> 
> We lose 650K a year to heart disease
> 600k to cancer.
> 
> We don't shut down the entire economy as a result of the above. We deal with it and move on. We may never get a vaccine for covid and we certainly cannot wait around 18 months hoping that in that window of time something pops up vaccine wise. We know who is at risk and who isnt. The focus should be on how to minimize the risk for those at risk vs devastating the lives of most in the US who have a very very low risk factor.


We could try to copy South Korea.  Whatever they did seemed to work.

Masks, phone tracking, limit trips outside the house, large fines for unauthorized gatherings.  All of it.

Better than limping along like we are now.


----------



## MSK357

dad4 said:


> We could try to copy South Korea.  Whatever they did seemed to work.
> 
> Masks, phone tracking, limit trips outside the house, large fines for unauthorized gatherings.  All of it.
> 
> Better than limping along like we are now.


and no lockdown, why do people always leave that out? I have a few friends in korea, they said the clubs were still open, and I'm not talking soccer.


----------



## vegasguy

Just A Dad said:


> I was being sarcastic because everyone said AZ and NV would be move out of the southwest region


Sorry.. missed that one.


----------



## EOTL

MSK357 said:


> Nobody is telling old people to come out of their hole.  They can continue to lock themselves in.  The sick with preexisting conditions can lock themselves in as well.  Someone needs to generate the taxes that pay for the stimulus the scared need to survive. We can even deliver them food and drop off a few wipes so they can sanitize their care package.  it doesn't take bravery to do this.


Re-opening the economy means a lot more old people and some others will die; that is the choice you make whether you want or accept it or not. A lot of old people cannot “lock themselves in a hole”, as you say. A lot of old people don’t have the financial ability or practical means to have others drop everything they need at their door. Many of them need convalescent assistance. Many will need to go to the hospital for other reasons, and that’s the last place you want to be right now. Many of them will fo back to work also, even if it is not advisable.

Just accept that you have weighed the importance of re-opening the economy against the impact it will have on old people (plus some others) and decided that the costs of killing more people is worth the benefit to the economy. Anything else is just denial to make yourself feel better for how you landed in the cost/benefit analysis.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> We could try to copy South Korea.  Whatever they did seemed to work.
> 
> Masks, phone tracking, limit trips outside the house, large fines for unauthorized gatherings.  All of it.
> 
> Better than limping along like we are now.


It is far too late for that.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> It is far too late for that.


Seems like a mandatory mask law would help decrease R.  

We still have 97% or so not infected.   As long as we have a large uninfected population, a lower R is critical.


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> Re-opening the economy means a lot more old people and some others will die; that is the choice you make whether you want or accept it or not. A lot of old people cannot “lock themselves in a hole”, as you say. A lot of old people don’t have the financial ability or practical means to have others drop everything they need at their door. Many of them need convalescent assistance. Many will need to go to the hospital for other reasons, and that’s the last place you want to be right now. Many of them will fo back to work also, even if it is not advisable.
> 
> Just accept that you have weighed the importance of re-opening the economy against the impact it will have on old people (plus some others) and decided that the costs of killing more people is worth the benefit to the economy. Anything else is just denial to make yourself feel better for how you landed in the cost/benefit analysis.


First off, stop lying.  we are literally on lockdown right now.  If old people aren't listening to the order now, then they are already putting themselves at risk.  by locking down the country, people are already in a financial liability with the unemployment rate growing as we speak.  You talk about old people needing convalescent assistance, who do you think will be giving that assistance?  Emergency rooms were empty because people were too scared to come in, forgoing much needed care.  No wonder people started dying but if they had a cough they called it COVID.  No test required, just as assumption.  If anybody is killing the elderly its people like you that think the whole country needs to be locked down. Elective surgery was put on hold, that includes a lot of elderly people that need that care.  Protect the elderly and sick is what I have been saying the whole time.  Let everyone else work, serve, generate income so that they can financially care for their loved ones who cant.  If they don't have someone to look after them, then the government can come in, but without people working to generate taxes we will eventually run out of money to print.


----------



## Jose has returned

dad4 said:


> We could try to copy South Korea.  Whatever they did seemed to work.
> 
> Masks, phone tracking, limit trips outside the house, large fines for unauthorized gatherings.  All of it.
> 
> Better than limping along like we are now.


they track their citizens no thanks ill take my chances


----------



## Jose has returned

MSK357 said:


> First off, stop lying.  we are literally on lockdown right now.  If old people aren't listening to the order now, then they are already putting themselves at risk.  by locking down the country, people are already in a financial liability with the unemployment rate growing as we speak.  You talk about old people needing convalescent assistance, who do you think will be giving that assistance?  Emergency rooms were empty because people were too scared to come in, forgoing much needed care.  No wonder people started dying but if they had a cough they called it COVID.  No test required, just as assumption.  If anybody is killing the elderly its people like you that think the whole country needs to be locked down. Elective surgery was put on hold, that includes a lot of elderly people that need that care.  Protect the elderly and sick is what I have been saying the whole time.  Let everyone else work, serve, generate income so that they can financially care for their loved ones who cant.  If they don't have someone to look after them, then the government can come in, but without people working to generate taxes we will eventually run out of money to print.


I see seniors at the market everyday and out and about.  they dont seem worried.  lets open it up


----------



## EOTL

MSK357 said:


> First off, stop lying.  we are literally on lockdown right now.  If old people aren't listening to the order now, then they are already putting themselves at risk.  by locking down the country, people are already in a financial liability with the unemployment rate growing as we speak.  You talk about old people needing convalescent assistance, who do you think will be giving that assistance?  Emergency rooms were empty because people were too scared to come in, forgoing much needed care.  No wonder people started dying but if they had a cough they called it COVID.  No test required, just as assumption.  If anybody is killing the elderly its people like you that think the whole country needs to be locked down. Elective surgery was put on hold, that includes a lot of elderly people that need that care.  Protect the elderly and sick is what I have been saying the whole time.  Let everyone else work, serve, generate income so that they can financially care for their loved ones who cant.  If they don't have someone to look after them, then the government can come in, but without people working to generate taxes we will eventually run out of money to print.


It is quite the moral dilemma, eh?  No one wants to accept the fact that they support doing something that will directly contribute to people dying, but that is the reality. Trying to pin responsibility on old people for dying when the reality is many of them will die only because the economy reopened too soon in many places is a pretty obvious example of victim blaming.

You don’t need to argue with me anymore about whether the risk of “running out of money to print” justifies killing more people. You decided that it does.


----------



## EOTL

Jose has returned said:


> they track their citizens no thanks ill take my chances


Technically, you’ll take chances with other people’s lives, since you are almost certainly a low risk of dying from it. You have decided that your privacy and that of others is more important than the lives of many old people  and some others who get coronavirus.


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> It is quite the moral dilemma, eh?  No one wants to accept the fact that they support doing something that will directly contribute to people dying, but that is the reality. Trying to pin responsibility on old people for dying when the reality is many of them will die only because the economy reopened too soon in many places is a pretty obvious example of victim blaming.
> 
> You don’t need to argue with me anymore about whether the risk of “running out of money to print” justifies killing more people. You decided that it does.


Dude, are you even reading what I write?  I literally said old people and sick people can stay quarantined.  Healthy young people should be free to work IF they want.  There are plenty of people willing to drop off supplies for those that are too at risk to go out.  I'm sure you would be at the top of that list.  So my method, would not only protect old and sick people, but we would also be generating income and taxes to support a stimulus check if needed.  How is that trading old peoples lives for opening up the country?  Just because the country opens up doesn't mean old people have to come out.  If old people are already out and about then they are already at risk.  we can still maintain 6 feet, no additional risk.


----------



## EOTL

Jose has returned said:


> I see seniors at the market everyday and out and about.  they dont seem worried.  lets open it up


Oh, lord. Let them all die because a few are either really stupid or lack resources?


----------



## Desert Hound

MSK357 said:


> Nobody is telling old people to come out of their hole. They can continue to lock themselves in. The sick with preexisting conditions can lock themselves in as well. Someone needs to generate the taxes that pay for the stimulus the scared need to survive. We can even deliver them food and drop off a few wipes so they can sanitize their care package. it doesn't take bravery to do this.


BINGO. 

Nobody is forcing anyone to leave their house, etc if they are in the high risk group.


----------



## EOTL

MSK357 said:


> Dude, are you even reading what I write?  I literally said old people and sick people can stay quarantined.  Healthy young people should be free to work IF they want.  There are plenty of people willing to drop off supplies for those that are too at risk to go out.  I'm sure you would be at the top of that list.  So my method, would not only protect old and sick people, but we would also be generating income and taxes to support a stimulus check if needed.  How is that trading old peoples lives for opening up the country?


I have already said that many old people can’t just “stay quarantined”, and explained why. Even the White House can’t keep it out. 

You are denying the reality that what you want will lead to a lot more dead people. You don’t want to acknowledge the inevitable result of what you want because it is too bitter a pill to swallow. I suspect you are pro-life, because the only way to reconcile that with reopening the economy right now is to deny that what you want will kill anyone. A lot of pro-lifers are doing that. You’re in good company.


----------



## SoccerGuru

MSK357 said:


> and no lockdown, why do people always leave that out? I have a few friends in korea, they said the clubs were still open, and I'm not talking soccer.





Jose has returned said:


> they track their citizens no thanks ill take my chances


Two reasons it won't work is because Korea population is way smaller than the US and the US and Korea are very different culturally. Americans are so against wearing masks while in Korea before covid they all had masks and wore them. Plus, Americans are so against allowing government intervention as stated by Jose. I mean we are the only country to protest and ignore all social distancing protocols that the rest of the world is following (Orange County), even though we have examples (Italy and NY) of what happens to health systems if it spreads too fast. We do need to open up eventually and we will but I think people are just getting impatient and it is understandable. Just because something works in another country does not mean it will work here.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> Just accept that you have weighed the importance of re-opening the economy against the impact it will have on old people (plus some others) and decided that the costs of killing more people is worth the benefit to the economy.


The government does this all the time. 

We have drafted millions and sent them off to war as one example to in theory benefit the 90% who didn't go off to fight.


----------



## dawson

In simple terms :
If we don't open up the economy soon , tens of millions will be impacted in the near future when we have :

a major economic depression. 
more unemployed
more people going into debt
more people losing their homes
more people having trouble buying food from no income
more scarcity of food available from lack of production and distribution  
More people who have nothing to do
more people going into depression
more people turning to drugs and alcohol and suicide resulting in more deaths and mental health problems
more people turning to crime , resulting in more deaths
more people protecting what they have , resulting in more deaths
riots breaking out , resulting in more deaths
government stepping in to protect us all with temporary authoritarian tactics , resulting in more deaths and less freedom  
government making their authoritarian tactics permanent because they know whats best for us , resulting in more deaths and less freedom.

you cannot eliminate risk in life
you cannot just consider the short term consequences of your actions relating to death
you have to also consider the long term consequences of your actions relating to death

By waiting too long to open the economy we may have many more deaths from the long term consequences then deaths from the short term.
And we may be risking our freedom for ourselves, our children , our grand children and generations to come .

I personally am in a high risk category for the virus.
Regardless of what others choose to do.
I can always choose to shelter in home and do social distancing ,  if I feel that is the best for me,  
 I don't think we should take away the freedom of others to provide for their family , live a free 
life and perhaps put their lives and their freedom at risk in the future because of our short term thinking now .


We have fought wars for our freedom .
History says that there are always people willing to take your freedom away , usually for your own good or just because they can.
There was a quote during the revolutionary war that  said " give me liberty or give me death ". 
Freedom is important.


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> I have already said that many old people can’t just “stay quarantined”, and explained why. Even the White House can’t keep it out.
> 
> You are denying the reality that what you want will lead to a lot more dead people. You don’t want to acknowledge the inevitable result of what you want because it is too bitter a pill to swallow. I suspect you are pro-life, because the only way to reconcile that with reopening the economy right now is to deny that what you want will kill anyone. A lot of pro-lifers are doing that. You’re in good company.


WTF? you don't make any sense.  You need to be a little more clear on why old people cant stay quarantined.  explain.  Is it because they have to work to live?  Well there are lot of people that need to work to live that can't right now.  Is it because they need assistance?  Well who will be giving that assistance?  people that need to go out and work obviously, whether that's through healthcare of financial assistance.  why cant you see that we can do both.   South korea did both.  They quarantined those that were at risk and kept the country open.  Why is that so hard to see? your explanation has no logic.  We literally have a blueprint to beat this without ruining the economy in south korea.


----------



## MSK357

SoccerGuru said:


> Two reasons it won't work is because Korea population is way smaller than the US and the US and Korea are very different culturally. Americans are so against wearing masks while in Korea before covid they all had masks and wore them. Plus, Americans are so against allowing government intervention as stated by Jose. I mean we are the only country to protest and ignore all social distancing protocols that the rest of the world is following (Orange County), even though we have examples (Italy and NY) of what happens to health systems if it spreads too fast. We do need to open up eventually and we will but I think people are just getting impatient and it is understandable. Just because something works in another country does not mean it will work here.


Fair assessment, except there was a shortage of masks in south korea, the donated millions of them to china before it got to their country.  But yes, culturally they are different, and they have experience in dealing with pandemics.  but you are basically saying lets not try what works because we haven't done it before.  I say lets try what works because it works.  the less than 1% fatality rate based on antibody tests makes me comfortable doing it as well.  Those at risk can stay inside and quarantine themselves just like south korea did.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> The government does this all the time.
> 
> We have drafted millions and sent them off to war as one example to in theory benefit the 90% who didn't go off to fight.


That is exactly what I am saying. Just like when the government decides that going to war to protect freedom, or oil, or whatever justifies sacrificing lives, you have decided that people also need to be sacrificed for the sake of the economy. Why is it so hard to accept the reality of that decision?


----------



## EOTL

dawson said:


> In simple terms :
> If we don't open up the economy soon , tens of millions will be impacted in the near future when we have :
> 
> a major economic depression.
> more unemployed
> more people going into debt
> more people losing their homes
> more people having trouble buying food from no income
> more scarcity of food available from lack of production and distribution
> More people who have nothing to do
> more people going into depression
> more people turning to drugs and alcohol and suicide resulting in more deaths and mental health problems
> more people turning to crime , resulting in more deaths
> more people protecting what they have , resulting in more deaths
> riots breaking out , resulting in more deaths
> government stepping in to protect us all with temporary authoritarian tactics , resulting in more deaths and less freedom
> government making their authoritarian tactics permanent because they know whats best for us , resulting in more deaths and less freedom.
> 
> you cannot eliminate risk in life
> you cannot just consider the short term consequences of your actions relating to death
> you have to also consider the long term consequences of your actions relating to death
> 
> By waiting too long to open the economy we may have many more deaths from the long term consequences then deaths from the short term.
> And we may be risking our freedom for ourselves, our children , our grand children and generations to come .
> 
> I personally am in a high risk category for the virus.
> Regardless of what others choose to do.
> I can always choose to shelter in home and do social distancing ,  if I feel that is the best for me,
> I don't think we should take away the freedom of others to provide for their family , live a free
> life and perhaps put their lives and their freedom at risk in the future because of our short term thinking now .
> 
> 
> We have fought wars for our freedom .
> History says that there are always people willing to take your freedom away , usually for your own good or just because they can.
> There was a quote during the revolutionary war that  said " give me liberty or give me death ".
> Freedom is important.


Dude, I hear everything you are saying. You have decided that the benefit of reopening the economy is worth sacrificing the lives of a lot of mostly old people. I’m not even questioning your cost/benefit analysis,just the fact that you are refusing to acknowledge that you are making one that means people will die. You are sayjng many old people need to die for the sake of your wallet and others.


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> That is exactly what I am saying. Just like when the government decides that going to war to protect freedom, or oil, or whatever justifies sacrificing lives, you have decided that people also need to be sacrificed for the sake of the economy. Why is it so hard to accept the reality of that decision?


why is it so hard to accept you don't have to sacrifice lives for the economy?  Protect the old and sick, the young and healthy can work. All while maintaining the same social distancing. That's what they did in south korea.  That has nothing to do with testing or masks or any other excuse people try to use on why korea was different.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> Dude, I hear everything you are saying. You have decided that the benefit of reopening the economy is worth sacrificing the lives of a lot of mostly old people. I’m not even questioning your cost/benefit analysis,just the fact that you are refusing to acknowledge that you are making one that means people will die. You are sayjng many old people need to die for the sake of your wallet and others.


No worries bruh, we'll just let cali be cali.  Maybe what will happen is all of the smart people will eventually leave, populate AZ, NV, NM, allowing for a monumental shift in the ECNL SW conference.  Clubs will move to where the money is.  No need to travel to cali for anything.  Just let cali do it's thing, see ya in 2-3 years.


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> Dude, I hear everything you are saying. You have decided that the benefit of reopening the economy is worth sacrificing the lives of a lot of mostly old people. I’m not even questioning your cost/benefit analysis,just the fact that you are refusing to acknowledge that you are making one that means people will die. You are sayjng many old people need to die for the sake of your wallet and others.


that's not what people are saying, that's definitely not what I am saying.  But even if it was, it sounds like you are against some people dying so that more can live.  Why do you want more people to die?


----------



## SoccerGuru

MSK357 said:


> Fair assessment, except there was a shortage of masks in south korea, the donated millions of them to china before it got to their country.  But yes, culturally they are different, and they have experience in dealing with pandemics.  but you are basically saying lets not try what works because we haven't done it before.  I say lets try what works because it works.  the less than 1% fatality rate based on antibody tests makes me comfortable doing it as well.  Those at risk can stay inside and quarantine themselves just like south korea did.


50 million vs 325 million, will be extremely difficult to implement what Korea did in a timely fashion. Also, it would only work if majority of the people followed the rules and we both know that won't happen. Americans are too rebellious, thats good sometimes bad other times.


----------



## whatithink

It is important to figure out a way to gradually reopen the economy in a responsible way while continuing to protect (medically & financially) those most vulnerable. The example of the ice cream parlor that closed because people were completely irresponsible jerks is an example of the potential problems. I don't know what that way is, but the US approach is for crap. It requires a federally mandated approach because this is one country, not 50. It needs to be coordinated and managed, not uncoordinated and mismanaged. The richest country in the world has managed to have the most infected and most dead.

In the scheme of things any contact sport shouldn't even be contemplated - socially distant practices, but no scrimmages or games.

Kid: What's that field?
Parent: That's where you play soccer.
Kid: What's that field?
Parent: That's where we buried your grandparents.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> That is exactly what I am saying. Just like when the government decides that going to war to protect freedom, or oil, or whatever justifies sacrificing lives, you have decided that people also need to be sacrificed for the sake of the economy. Why is it so hard to accept the reality of that decision?


I don't have a problem dealing with the decision.

We have to open up.

And those that need to be away from others can self quarantine


----------



## Surf Zombie

ECNL GIRLS ANNOUNCES NEW ADDITIONS TO THE ECNL REGIONAL LEAGUE - OHIO VALLEY FOR 2020-21 SEASON
					

Elite Clubs National League – Regional Leagues are operated and managed by the ECNL to insure professionalism, standards, and exceptional experience   RICHMOND, VA (May 11, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce the addition of three new clubs to the ECNL Girls...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
				




Added former GDA club Cleveland Force to the Regional League.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> I don't have a problem dealing with the decision.
> 
> We have to open up.
> 
> And those that need to be away from others can self quarantine


Except it doesn’t work.

If quarantining the vulnerable were effective, nursing homes would be safe now.  They aren’t.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Desert Hound said:


> So let us kill off millions of small biz instead?
> 
> Let us put millions into bankruptcy?
> 
> Because what we are doing now is exactly that.
> 
> Social distancing is not stopping the spread of the virus. The virus is not going to magically go away. The idea behind social distancing was to "bend the curve", not eradicate the virus. A vaccine is 18 months away if we are lucky. They may never have a good vaccine. Who knows.
> 
> I think many have the false assumption that social distancing somehow gets the virus to go away. It is not.
> 
> So what does the quarantine do and not do?
> 
> - it doesn't stop the spread of the virus
> - it simply slows down the spread.
> - it does nothing to protect the people who are not at risk
> - the people still at risk are still getting the virus
> - we are putting millions of biz and people out of work.
> - many of those jobs are not coming back
> 
> Personally I just shut down one of my businesses. It is not coming back. Those employees are not getting their jobs back. Now multiply that across the country.
> 
> Tax revenue is crashing. That tax revenue funds countless things at the local, state and fed level. State and local pensions? Schools, etc etc. What will many of these gov entities want to do? Raise taxes to attempt to cover their expenses. Probably not a good time to put more financial burdens on individuals and biz
> 
> Opening up restaurants at 25% or even 50% capacity will not work for most restaurants. Margins are thin in that industry and you need to be running at full capacity for most to make it. So lets look at them for example.
> 
> - short term, not all staff is working since 25-50% capacity means you don't need everyone.
> - less money or no money for those employees with others getting laid off.
> - the restaurants don't require as much food, booze, beverages.
> - that then pushes the problem down the entire supply chain.
> - those businesses in the supply chain have to cut down biz and cut staff as a result of reduced demand.
> 
> Take the above and now apply that to a variety of different biz/industry.
> 
> Then consider the debt these various individuals and businesses have. When they cannot pay, that then affects the companies, etc who hold the debt. Many of those will go under and those employees are out of work.
> 
> The government doesn't have enough money to bail out all industry and give people cash to sit at home.
> 
> The implications of what we are doing to our economy and how it affects everyone is staggering.
> 
> It is madness to kill the economy in such a manner. To wipe out biz, to wipe out the life savings of individuals, etc.
> 
> Find the solution to deal with the at risk population vs a one size fits all option that devastates millions of biz and 10s of millions of individuals.
> 
> Further.
> 
> We lose 650K a year to heart disease
> 600k to cancer.
> 
> We don't shut down the entire economy as a result of the above. We deal with it and move on. We may never get a vaccine for covid and we certainly cannot wait around 18 months hoping that in that window of time something pops up vaccine wise. We know who is at risk and who isnt. The focus should be on how to minimize the risk for those at risk vs devastating the lives of most in the US who have a very very low risk factor.


We need to consider the health risks of isolating. Many will die due to the social isolation.









						Social isolation, loneliness in older people pose health risks
					

Social isolation and loneliness can affect the physical and mental health of older adults, including those with cognitive impairment. Read about research on risk factors and solutions.




					www.nia.nih.gov
				




A projected 75,000 "deaths of despair".








						A Projected 75,000 ‘Deaths Of Despair’ Could Result From Coronavirus Pandemic Impact
					

The isolation, unemployment, fear and dread related to the COVID-19 pandemic could lead to 75,000 deaths of despair.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Desert Hound

dad4 said:


> If quarantining the vulnerable were effective, nursing homes would be safe now. They aren’t.


So if quarantine doesn't work as you say, why continue to do it?


----------



## dawson

EOTL said:


> Dude, I hear everything you are saying. You have decided that the benefit of reopening the economy is worth sacrificing the lives of a lot of mostly old people. I’m not even questioning your cost/benefit analysis,just the fact that you are refusing to acknowledge that you are making one that means people will die. You are sayjng many old people need to die for the sake of your wallet and others.


Let me clarify : 

I am one of those old people and my opinion has nothing to do with my wallet.
 I do put a strong value on protecting the lives and the future of people younger then me.
I also put a strong value on freedom and I do read history and in my opinion freedom could be at risk.
Can I not have an opinion without someone intentionally turning it around and saying it is based on greed as a way to 
diminish my opinion. Which is that if the economy tanks very bad things will happen.

You do not know me and I don't know you. But ( as you did with me ) perhaps I should read your mind and assume you have a bad motive. Thus I will  
assume you must want the economy and our country to tank so that opportunities will develop for a Fascist, authoritarian government 
to gain control . And be dammed with the people who die in the process , the misery it will cause and the freedom we could lose. I also must figure that you think you will be part of the new fascist government and are supporting our collapse for the sake of your lust for power.


----------



## EOTL

MSK357 said:


> why is it so hard to accept you don't have to sacrifice lives for the economy?  Protect the old and sick, the young and healthy can work. All while maintaining the same social distancing. That's what they did in south korea.  That has nothing to do with testing or masks or any other excuse people try to use on why korea was different.


Go back and look. I have not expressed an opinion. All I did was point out that’s the choice you want to make but don’t want to acknowledge. If I support re-opening the economy, I will admit that it comes with the price of a lot more dead old people and some who aren’t.

We cannot do what S Korea did, it is far too late and demographically impossible. Saying “let’s do what S Korea did” is just another excuse for those who want to reopen the economy to avoid responsibility for the results of that decision.  It’s just more blaming others and washing our hands if the guilt when it doesn’t work because “we didn’t do what s korea did and could have prevented all those dead people”. People will die because of what you want to happen. Just admit you’re ok with that.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> So if quarantine doesn't work as you say, why continue to do it?


From here, quarantine seems to be working.  

    San Jose used to have an average daily growth rate of 20%.
    Now the daily growth rate is about 1%.

What more proof do I need?  The high growth rates for CA are where people were protesting instead of following the rules.

Seems like we would be close to done if everyone would just put on a mask and limit shopping trips to one day per week.  

Shopping one day per week helps make sure you are not a disease vector.  That way, if you get infected on Monday, you don’t infect someone else on Wednesday.  You wait a full week to find out whether you are sick.


----------



## EOTL

dawson said:


> Let me clarify :
> 
> I am one of those old people and my opinion has nothing to do with my wallet.
> I do put a strong value on protecting the lives and the future of people younger then me.
> I also put a strong value on freedom and I do read history and in my opinion freedom could be at risk.
> Can I not have an opinion without someone intentionally turning it around and saying it is based on greed as a way to
> diminish my opinion. Which is that if the economy tanks very bad things will happen.
> 
> You do not know me and I don't know you. But ( as you did with me ) perhaps I should read your mind and assume you have a bad motive. Thus I will
> assume you must want the economy and our country to tank so that opportunities will develop for a Fascist, authoritarian government
> to gain control . And be dammed with the people who die in the process , the misery it will cause and the freedom we could lose. I also must figure that you think you will be part of the new fascist government and are supporting our collapse for the sake of your lust for power.


Wow, that’s pretty crazy. Fascism? Lust for power?
WTF are you talking about?

Funny, I’ve never said I’m against re-opening the government. I’ve only pointed out that it comes with a price, which is a lot of dead old people and some others. The reason all of you are so freaky about it is that you don’t want to acknowledge the obvious, which is that getting what you want will lead to a lot more people dying. You want the benefit of re-opening the economy but don’t want to acknowledge the effect of getting what you want. I don’t know you, but I get the impression you made the same cost/benefit analysis as it relates to gun control.

All of you are incredibly defensive because you don’t want any responsibility for the fact that what is good for your wallet comes at the expense of many lives.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> From here, quarantine seems to be working.
> 
> San Jose used to have an average daily growth rate of 20%.
> Now the daily growth rate is about 1%.
> 
> What more proof do I need?  The high growth rates for CA are where people were protesting instead of following the rules.
> 
> Seems like we would be close to done if everyone would just put on a mask and limit shopping trips to one day per week.
> 
> Shopping one day per week helps make sure you are not a disease vector.  That way, if you get infected on Monday, you don’t infect someone else on Wednesday.  You wait a full week to find out whether you are sick.


Hold on. A lot of old people dying is the price of freedom.  And freedom requires that I be allowed to shop, eat and work whenever and however I want. I don’t want to only go to the mall, and the grocery store, and the hardware store, and my kid’s soccer practice, and work, and the park one day a week. I don’t care if I kill some old people because I didn’t buy enough Doritos and beer to last the week. Like I said, price of freedom! Unless someone wants an abortion. They can’t have that.


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> Go back and look. I have not expressed an opinion. All I did was point out that’s the choice you want to make but don’t want to acknowledge. If I support re-opening the economy, I will admit that it comes with the price of a lot more dead old people and some who aren’t.
> 
> We cannot do what S Korea did, it is far too late and demographically impossible. Saying “let’s do what S Korea did” is just another excuse for those who want to reopen the economy to avoid responsibility for the results of that decision.  It’s just more blaming others and washing our hands if the guilt when it doesn’t work because “we didn’t do what s korea did and could have prevented all those dead people”. People will die because of what you want to happen. Just admit you’re ok with that.


Funny, because south korea's foreign minister said that even when they were leading the world with 900 cases per day, they never considered locking down because based on their experience it doesn't work. Its counter productive.  Keeping people indoors and lowering their immune system because they lack vitamin D from sunlight and aren't getting the natural germs that keep their immune system up may be what is making people susceptible to the virus.  more people are being hospitalized that are adhering to the lockdown and not going out in pubic.  









						Cuomo says it's 'shocking' most new coronavirus hospitalizations are people who had been staying home
					

Early look at data from 100 New York hospitals shows that 66% of new admissions related to the virus are people who were at home, Cuomo said.




					www.cnbc.com
				




You yourself said you see the benefit of letting old people die now so that more people can live.  I don't believe more people will die when we open up the country compared to the prolonged virus due to the lockdown, but even if I did, why would you not want to save more lives in the long run?  Why do you want more people to die?


----------



## dad4

MSK357 said:


> Funny, because south korea's foreign minister said that even when they were leading the world with 900 cases per day, they never considered locking down because based on their experience it doesn't work. Its counter productive.  Keeping people indoors and lowering their immune system because they lack vitamin D from sunlight and aren't getting the natural germs that keep their immune system up may be what is making people susceptible to the virus.  more people are being hospitalized that are adhering to the lockdown and not going out in pubic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuomo says it's 'shocking' most new coronavirus hospitalizations are people who had been staying home
> 
> 
> Early look at data from 100 New York hospitals shows that 66% of new admissions related to the virus are people who were at home, Cuomo said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You yourself said you see the benefit of letting old people die now so that more people can live.  I don't believe more people will die when we open up the country compared to the prolonged virus due to the lockdown, but even if I did, why would you not want to save more lives in the long run?  Why do you want more people to die?


If you want to take the South Korea model, take all of it.

Massive testing, paid for by the national government.  Government mandated production of test kits.  Legally enforced quarantine, complete with multi-thousand dollar fines.  Everyone on the street wears a mask, even when exercising.  Tracking every person in the country using cell phone data.  Closing schools, bars, and nightclubs.

It works.  But they didn’t open everything, either.


----------



## MSK357

Massive testing - Check, Paid for by the government - check, production of test kits - check, legally enforced quarantine - check.  U.S. is doing all those things.  Not everyone wears a mask here but not everyone wears it in korea as well.  tracking people (By GPS) which is already done unless you manually turn of your GPS when you get your phone. some people do it willingly by checking in to different locations they go.  Not all schools were closed in korea, bars and nightclubs were still open in korea.  You can check some yelp reviews, some clubs didn't let foreigners in so you might see some bad reviews.  The thing korea didn't do was a countrywide lock down like us which ruins an economy.  Forcing people to stay indoors will lower their immune system, lack of exercise is also bad for the immune system.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> Hold on. A lot of old people dying is the price of freedom.  And freedom requires that I be allowed to shop, eat and work whenever and however I want. I don’t want to only go to the mall, and the grocery store, and the hardware store, and my kid’s soccer practice, and work, and the park one day a week. I don’t care if I kill some old people because I didn’t buy enough Doritos and beer to last the week. Like I said, price of freedom! Unless someone wants an abortion. They can’t have that.


How would you be killing these old people?

Wouldn't they be the ones not going out. The ones practicing social distancing?

I am pretty sure we can chew gum and even walk at the same time.


----------



## EOTL

MSK357 said:


> Funny, because south korea's foreign minister said that even when they were leading the world with 900 cases per day, they never considered locking down because based on their experience it doesn't work. Its counter productive.  Keeping people indoors and lowering their immune system because they lack vitamin D from sunlight and aren't getting the natural germs that keep their immune system up may be what is making people susceptible to the virus.  more people are being hospitalized that are adhering to the lockdown and not going out in pubic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuomo says it's 'shocking' most new coronavirus hospitalizations are people who had been staying home
> 
> 
> Early look at data from 100 New York hospitals shows that 66% of new admissions related to the virus are people who were at home, Cuomo said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You yourself said you see the benefit of letting old people die now so that more people can live.  I don't believe more people will die when we open up the country compared to the prolonged virus due to the lockdown, but even if I did, why would you not want to save more lives in the long run?  Why do you want more people to die?


Denial. So now you’re arguing that killing old people saves lives? That is really the dumbest thing I’ve ever heard. You will literally believe anything that allows you to deny that saving your wallet will kill people. Just admit that you’re doing all these old people a favor and sending them to their lord and savior that much sooner. It’s for their own good that they’re dying, not just yours.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> How would you be killing these old people?


I think you meant to ask how YOU would be killing these old people. I’ve already answered your question.


----------



## ludahxris

Surf Zombie said:


> ECNL GIRLS ANNOUNCES NEW ADDITIONS TO THE ECNL REGIONAL LEAGUE - OHIO VALLEY FOR 2020-21 SEASON
> 
> 
> Elite Clubs National League – Regional Leagues are operated and managed by the ECNL to insure professionalism, standards, and exceptional experience   RICHMOND, VA (May 11, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce the addition of three new clubs to the ECNL Girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added former GDA club Cleveland Force to the Regional League.


Thanks for trying to get this thread back on track!


----------



## Copa9

MSK357 said:


> Nobody is telling old people to come out of their hole.  They can continue to lock themselves in.  The sick with preexisting conditions can lock themselves in as well.  Someone needs to generate the taxes that pay for the stimulus the scared need to survive. We can even deliver them food and drop off a few wipes so they can sanitize their care package.  it doesn't take bravery to do this.


You are disgusting.  So many self indulgent children out there who do not and have not learned to save for emergencies. And the wipes you want delivered, are those the same wipes the old people used to wipe your butt when you shit yourself as a baby?


----------



## Copa9

MSK357 said:


> WTF? you don't make any sense.  You need to be a little more clear on why old people cant stay quarantined.  explain.  Is it because they have to work to live?  Well there are lot of people that need to work to live that can't right now.  Is it because they need assistance?  Well who will be giving that assistance?  people that need to go out and work obviously, whether that's through healthcare of financial assistance.  why cant you see that we can do both.   South korea did both.  They quarantined those that were at risk and kept the country open.  Why is that so hard to see? your explanation has no logic.  We literally have a blueprint to beat this without ruining the economy in south korea.


The difference is that we have an idiot for President who thinks drinking disinfectant will cure people.  South Korea and the US had their first identified death from the virus on the same day in January.  Example of two ways of handling the virus.


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> Denial. So now you’re arguing that killing old people saves lives? That is really the dumbest thing I’ve ever heard. You will literally believe anything that allows you to deny that saving your wallet will kill people. Just admit that you’re doing all these old people a favor and sending them to their lord and savior that much sooner. It’s for their own good that they’re dying, not just yours.


Lol you really don't read anything I write. If your going to straight up lie there's no point in talking to you. I already said we can protect the old and sick and let the young and healthy work. Nobody is forcing people to leave their self quarantine. If you read that as intentionally getting old people to die of covid then you are retarded. Lol. You were the one that said you could see the benefit of some people dying so that more could live. If you see it that way why do you want more people to die? Stop going in circles and answer the question


----------



## MSK357

Copa9 said:


> You are disgusting.  So many self indulgent children out there who do not and have not learned to save for emergencies. And the wipes you want delivered, are those the same wipes the old people used to wipe your butt when you shit yourself as a baby?


Are you ok?  Seriously there's something wrong with you. Yes, there are people that could do better at financial planning. But there's are some people that don't make much therefore can't save much. Then life can happen, death of a spouse or parent.  I don't feel as bad for people with 100k salaries but there are many more people that barely get by not making that much. You are out of touch on top of being really odd. I hope someone is looking after you.


----------



## MSK357

Copa9 said:


> The difference is that we have an idiot for President who thinks drinking disinfectant will cure people.  South Korea and the US had their first identified death from the virus on the same day in January.  Example of two ways of handling the virus.


Please, tell me where trump said to "drink disinfectant" media always takes it another level, trump doesn't help by talking off the top but still. Its disingenuous. If you really believe he said to drink disinfectant, someone needs to take away all the chemical cleaners in your house, if you have one. You seem a little off.


----------



## Surf Zombie

ludahxris said:


> Thanks for trying to get this thread back on track!


Ha! Doesn’t look like it worked.


----------



## dad4

.....


----------



## dad4

not much left to say until games start.


----------



## Ellejustus

OC reported zero Coronas and I mean zero for those under 24 years old.  No deaths yesterday in the OC. Let the kids out and play soccer for goodness sake. Grandpa and Grandma need to wait this out longer as do all the peeps with health issues.  Dad 4, stop the fear based BS dude!!  You all know how lame this has become.  BTW dad4, I spoke to my mom last night in a dream.  My mom was the most unselfish person I have ever known. 12 kids and 68 grand and great grand kids.  My dad was amazing too and selfless and fought in the Korean War and then fought Parkinson's for 10 years.  His last place to live was the VA hospital in Long Beach.  His last three months of his life was pure hell.  I know because I visited him almost everyday.  I'l' be honest with you and the others who think like you.  I wish my dad got the Corona and died quickly instead of rotting his old Parkinson's bones slowly away at the VA. They both would want the younger kids out and they would stay home.  My mom would finish her sewing and she would be happy to watch Days of our Lives on Netflex.  Most older people I talk to want us out.  BTW, my mom died at a nursing home.  She went their for her last three months on this planet. Those three months she slept 22 hours day.  If she did get Corona and only lived at the nursing home for two months instead of three, I don;t think she would have known the difference.  That be the truth from my experience but we all experience a different life from our own lenses.


----------



## Giesbock

Senators are currently interviewing four top US Administration experts about efforts to curb impact of Covid19 on our lives.

Might be a good idea to listen in and get a measured and professional assessment, rather than some of the hyped-opinion-slinging that goes on at both far ends of the political spectrum.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

MSK357 said:


> Massive testing - Check, Paid for by the government - check, production of test kits - check, legally enforced quarantine - check.  U.S. is doing all those things.  Not everyone wears a mask here but not everyone wears it in korea as well.  tracking people (By GPS) which is already done unless you manually turn of your GPS when you get your phone. some people do it willingly by checking in to different locations they go.  Not all schools were closed in korea, bars and nightclubs were still open in korea.  You can check some yelp reviews, some clubs didn't let foreigners in so you might see some bad reviews.  The thing korea didn't do was a countrywide lock down like us which ruins an economy.  Forcing people to stay indoors will lower their immune system, lack of exercise is also bad for the immune system.


Wrong.  The US response is NOTHING like S. Korea.  Korea = country where every male is required to serve in the military for 2 years.  US = country where lady has "NO FORCED VACCINE, NO TRACKING" sprawled across her car as I was driving yesterday.  The US is too big to have the same efficiency in response as these other smaller countries.


----------



## dad4

Ellejustus said:


> OC reported zero Coronas and I mean zero for those under 24 years old.  No deaths yesterday in the OC. Let the kids out and play soccer for goodness sake. Grandpa and Grandma need to wait this out longer as do all the peeps with health issues.  Dad 4, stop the fear based BS dude!!  You all know how lame this has become.  BTW dad4, I spoke to my mom last night in a dream.  My mom was the most unselfish person I have ever known. 12 kids and 68 grand and great grand kids.  My dad was amazing too and selfless and fought in the Korean War and then fought Parkinson's for 10 years.  His last place to live was the VA hospital in Long Beach.  His last three months of his life was pure hell.  I know because I visited him almost everyday.  I'l' be honest with you and the others who think like you.  I wish my dad got the Corona and died quickly instead of rotting his old Parkinson's bones slowly away at the VA. They both would want the younger kids out and they would stay home.  My mom would finish her sewing and she would be happy to watch Days of our Lives on Netflex.  Most older people I talk to want us out.  BTW, my mom died at a nursing home.  She went their for her last three months on this planet. Those three months she slept 22 hours day.  If she did get Corona and only lived at the nursing home for two months instead of three, I don;t think she would have known the difference.  That be the truth from my experience but we all experience a different life from our own lenses.


Long as you are doing your part to slow it down.  

Wear a mask, even when exercising.  Limit shopping trips to one day a week.  

This doesn't have to go on forever.  San Jose has been in decline for over a month now.  They're getting close to meeting the infection standard.  (one new infection per 10,000 pop per 2 weeks)  Should be there by next week.  After that, just need testing and we can start to open.


----------



## jellybelly71

MSK357 said:


> Please, tell me where trump said to "drink disinfectant" media always takes it another level, trump doesn't help by talking off the top but still. Its disingenuous. If you really believe he said to drink disinfectant, someone needs to take away all the chemical cleaners in your house, if you have one. You seem a little off.


You are correct. Trump didn't say "drink". He said "inject."

TRUMP: "And then I see the disinfectant where it knocks it out in a minute. One minute. And is there a way we can do something like that, by injection inside or almost a cleaning? "


----------



## Desert Hound

jellybelly71 said:


> And then I see the disinfectant where it knocks it out in a minute. One minute. And is there a way we can do something like that, by injection inside or almost a cleaning?


And if you read what you posted and watch the vid, he is asking the experts if that is possible. He wasn't advising people to do that. 

Asking a question. He looks to the right and asks Birx and I think Fauci regarding that. 

And then the press runs off and totally mischaracterizes that as him advocating for it.


----------



## MSK357

jellybelly71 said:


> You are correct. Trump didn't say "drink". He said "inject."
> 
> TRUMP: "And then I see the disinfectant where it knocks it out in a minute. One minute. And is there a way we can do something like that, by injection inside or almost a cleaning? "


Are you trying to say that treatment doesn't exist? He was asking his health officials if they could look into that to see if that would be helpful.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pokergod said:


> Just because a team is weak doesn't mean they don't have a great player, or two, or three.  Many very good players get recruited when the recruiter is there to watch a great player on the other team.


My player was the best player on a middle of the pack ECNL team and she ended her career starting 92 of 92 college games for a team that finished in the top 5 every year except one.  She played defense and oftentimes when coaches would come to see many of the YNT players (that tended to be attacking players) they would see her dominate them 1v1 and it ended up getting her recruited by the top programs in the land (Stanford, UCLA, Duke, North Carolina) Colleges recruit players not teams.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> And if you read what you posted and watch the vid, he is asking the experts if that is possible. He wasn't advising people to do that.
> 
> Asking a question. He looks to the right and asks Birx and I think Fauci regarding that.
> 
> And then the press runs off and totally mischaracterizes that as him advocating for it.


It is fair to describe him as asking a very bad question in front of cameras.  

However, his main skill is cameras.  The president is supposed to know better than to discuss injecting bleach while on national television.


----------



## MSK357

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Wrong.  The US response is NOTHING like S. Korea.  Korea = country where every male is required to serve in the military for 2 years.  US = country where lady has "NO FORCED VACCINE, NO TRACKING" sprawled across her car as I was driving yesterday.  The US is too big to have the same efficiency in response as these other smaller countries.


We vaccinate in this country, some people choose not to.  There is no vaccine yet for this virus. Have you and your kids been vaccinated for hepatitis B? Polio? Tetanus? Chicken pox?  You dont need 100% of the population to be vaccinated to develop herd immunity.  Unless you manually turned off your GPS, you are being tracked.  That information can be used and it has been used in some cases.  I'd prefer GPS tracking for contact tracing compared to a country wide lockdown.  That's what south korea did.


----------



## MSK357

dad4 said:


> It is fair to describe him as asking a very bad question in front of cameras.
> 
> However, his main skill is cameras.  The president is supposed to know better than to discuss injecting bleach while on national television.


He never said inject bleach.  This is why so many people complain about misinformation.  if you're going to make an argument, please be accurate.  Injecting hydrogen peroxide has been an experimental treatment for a while. No problem in asking if this is a possible treatment to look into when people feel desperate or are dying.









						Lack of antibacterial activity after intravenous hydrogen peroxide infusion in experimental Escherichia coli sepsis - PubMed
					

The intravenous administration of hydrogen peroxide has been reported to benefit patients with pneumonia and to reduce Plasmodium parasitemia in experimentally infected mice. We assessed the antibacterial activity of intravenously infused hydrogen peroxide against hydrogen peroxide-susceptible...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## MakeAPlay

EOTL said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> Let me ask you this. If you were a college soccer coach, how would you go about finding your next group of recruits? Sit in your office and read hundreds of emails every week, and diligently watch all the insufferable soccer videos set to the awful background music? Maybe blindly show up at showcases and troll games between lower tier clubs because that’s where hidden gems like Halie Mace are just waiting to be found? No!!!!
> 
> You know there will always be a lot of players on every Blues and Slammers A team who are good enough for your team, so you call those coaches in advance because you know based on years you’ve spent “recruiting” them that they’ll steer you right. They’ll tell you who’s out of your league, who’s not good enough, who doesn’t have the grades or is too smart for your state school, and who may be in your wheelhouse. Then you watch those teams at a showcase. But if you didn’t build that relationship, you get run over rough shod by the coaches who did. And maybe after you’ve watched the heavy hitter clubs where you get the most value for your time, you stick around for a lesser game to watch a kid who kept blowing up your inbox with sweet requests to watch her game and remotely tolerable videos. But you probably say screw it and hit the hotel bar, and Hailie Mace ends up at juco.
> 
> If your kid can play but stays at a lesser club, you leave a lot to chance. And that assumes she gets the same level of training, which she almost certainly won’t, because the best competition is at the big clubs, and those coaches didn’t get Cromwell’s cell number because they hit on her at a bar; they got it because they’re really good coaches  who consistently churn out talent.


You are wrong on this one.  The coach doesn't care what name is on the kid's jersey.  My kid played on a middle of the pack ECNL team and JW not AC was doing the initial recruiting at the time and my kid was seen playing against the Slammers and Blues of the world.  As a matter of fact in her recruiting class the only players that were signed from California played for Strikers (my kid) and two from Surf.  They offered a kid from Beach but she chose to go to U$C because they gave her a full ride and unfortunately she was the third rated player at her position in their eyes and couldn't come close to the Trojans offer.  Hailie Mace played for Eagles her last two years and that is how AC saw her when she was checking on her other recruits.  She saw this blond dominating the game and found out that she wasn't on anybody's radar and that is a fact.

The club doesn't matter as much as the coach.  The coach doesn't matter as much as the player.  A great player playing for any team against great teams is going to be noticed.  My kid's team her U17 season didn't even make it to Champions League but guess what, I spent about $4k on her degree from UCLA out of my own pocket.

Coaches may come see games between clubs with familiar names but the top schools want impact players.


----------



## Desert Hound

dad4 said:


> However, his main skill is cameras. The president is supposed to know better than to discuss injecting bleach while on national television.


Well if we had a non partisan press, they would not consistently mischaracterize what the guy says on a regular basis. 

Does he spout off? Absolutely. 

Is the press there watching and recording it? Yep, and as such it should not be hard at all to correctly describe the event(s). 

So what ends up happening?Much of the press states he advocated injecting disinfectant. And then half the country runs around saying that is what he said, never bothering to double check what the press told them. That is irresponsible on the part of the press, and it happens constantly.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

MSK357 said:


> We vaccinate in this country, some people choose not to.  There is no vaccine yet for this virus. Have you and your kids been vaccinated for hepatitis B? Polio? Tetanus? Chicken pox?  You dont need 100% of the population to be vaccinated to develop herd immunity.  Unless you manually turned off your GPS, you are being tracked.  That information can be used and it has been used in some cases.  I'd prefer GPS tracking for contact tracing compared to a country wide lockdown.  That's what south korea did.


Having GPS tracking available and actually getting an entire country to use it effectively for contract tracing are two different things.  People went nuts having to temporarily shutdown to slow the virus impact.  There is no way they are going to be OK with opening up GPS to contact trace.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

MSK357 said:


> Are you trying to say that treatment doesn't exist? He was asking his health officials if they could look into that to see if that would be helpful.


He wasn't asking his health officials.  He was making a sarcastic joke, right?


----------



## shales1002

Can we take ALL of the Trump and Covid-19 stuff somewhere ELSE? Aren't there threads for this ALREADY???  I just want to read about soccer.


----------



## espola

MSK357 said:


> We vaccinate in this country, some people choose not to.  There is no vaccine yet for this virus. Have you and your kids been vaccinated for hepatitis B? Polio? Tetanus? Chicken pox?  You dont need 100% of the population to be vaccinated to develop herd immunity.  Unless you manually turned off your GPS, you are being tracked.  That information can be used and it has been used in some cases.  I'd prefer GPS tracking for contact tracing compared to a country wide lockdown.  That's what south korea did.


Technically, the tracking is not done by GPS.  It is done by triangulating among cellphone towers.


----------



## shales1002

espola said:


> Technically, the tracking is not done by GPS.  It is done by triangulating among cellphone towers.


JUST STOP ALREADY!!!! TAKE THIS SOMEWHERE ELSE!


----------



## shales1002

Question SoCal parents. I know many of you on here have stated that players are staying put on their former GDA teams. But I know realities will be different.  How many players are now being impacted because of movement?


----------



## MSK357

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Having GPS tracking available and actually getting an entire country to use it effectively for contract tracing are two different things.  People went nuts having to temporarily shutdown to slow the virus impact.  There is no way they are going to be OK with opening up GPS to contact trace.


if you would have asked if the public would have been ok with forcibly shutting down businesses, beaches, church gatherings, schools, etc. I bet you would have said it was impossible.  I would think forcing your business to close is a little more harsh than GPS tracking you to alert you if you came in contact with someone who was COVID positive.  If we are to believe the media who says the vast majority of people are ok with the lockdown, then more people would be ok with the GPS tracking than you think.  will there be people that don't want that? sure.  Just like in korea and the people who still went to nightclubs during the height of the pandemic.


----------



## MSK357

rainbow_unicorn said:


> He wasn't asking his health officials.  He was making a sarcastic joke, right?


who was he asking then? the public?


----------



## EOTL

MakeAPlay said:


> You are wrong on this one.  The coach doesn't care what name is on the kid's jersey.  My kid played on a middle of the pack ECNL team and JW not AC was doing the initial recruiting at the time and my kid was seen playing against the Slammers and Blues of the world.  As a matter of fact in her recruiting class the only players that were signed from California played for Strikers (my kid) and two from Surf.  They offered a kid from Beach but she chose to go to U$C because they gave her a full ride and unfortunately she was the third rated player at her position in their eyes and couldn't come close to the Trojans offer.  Hailie Mace played for Eagles her last two years and that is how AC saw her when she was checking on her other recruits.  She saw this blond dominating the game and found out that she wasn't on anybody's radar and that is a fact.
> 
> The club doesn't matter as much as the coach.  The coach doesn't matter as much as the player.  A great player playing for any team against great teams is going to be noticed.  My kid's team her U17 season didn't even make it to Champions League but guess what, I spent about $4k on her degree from UCLA out of my own pocket.
> 
> Coaches may come see games between clubs with familiar names but the top schools want impact players.


I actually think we agree, in fact I agree with everything you are saying.  Your kid played on an ECNL club and so did Mace at the end. If Mace hadn’t, she never would have been found.
I agree that you don’t need to be in the biggest ECNL club, because playing on any ECNL team will give you exposure, because you will have some opportunity to get seen taking it to Blues and Surf. Of course they will take a better Strikers player over a lesser Blues player, but they both were on the radar by virtue of playing for good coaches in ECNL clubs. If you play in a lesser club that is not ECNL, odds are much lower that you will end up where you could. Mace is maybe the best example of that, or maybe Lynn Williams.


----------



## espola

MSK357 said:


> if you would have asked if the public would have been ok with forcibly shutting down businesses, beaches, church gatherings, schools, etc. I bet you would have said it was impossible.  I would think forcing your business to close is a little more harsh than GPS tracking you to alert you if you came in contact with someone who was COVID positive.  If we are to believe the media who says the vast majority of people are ok with the lockdown, then more people would be ok with the GPS tracking than you think.  will there be people that don't want that? sure.  Just like in korea and the people who still went to nightclubs during the height of the pandemic.











						Just 14% of Americans support ending social distancing in order to reopen the economy, according to a new poll
					

Protesters decrying stay at home orders have drawn eyeballs, but they're in the minority of public opinion, a Politico/Morning Consult poll found.




					www.businessinsider.com
				












						Majority of voters support social distancing measures to slow coronavirus, polls find
					

Despite recent protests against the restrictive orders, most voters support social distancing orders and want to see them continue.



					www.usatoday.com
				












						Poll: 81 percent say keep social distancing despite damage to economy
					

Americans overwhelmingly support continued social distancing measures to fight the coronavirus pandemic despite the impact on the U.S. economy, a new poll finds.In the Politico/Morning Consult…




					thehill.com
				




As long as you continue to discards facts in order to support your position, people are going to know that you are clueless whether I point it out or not.


----------



## Copa9

dawson said:


> In simple terms :
> If we don't open up the economy soon , tens of millions will be impacted in the near future when we have :
> 
> a major economic depression.
> more unemployed
> more people going into debt
> more people losing their homes
> more people having trouble buying food from no income
> more scarcity of food available from lack of production and distribution
> More people who have nothing to do
> more people going into depression
> more people turning to drugs and alcohol and suicide resulting in more deaths and mental health problems
> more people turning to crime , resulting in more deaths
> more people protecting what they have , resulting in more deaths
> riots breaking out , resulting in more deaths
> government stepping in to protect us all with temporary authoritarian tactics , resulting in more deaths and less freedom
> government making their authoritarian tactics permanent because they know whats best for us , resulting in more deaths and less freedom.
> 
> you cannot eliminate risk in life
> you cannot just consider the short term consequences of your actions relating to death
> you have to also consider the long term consequences of your actions relating to death
> 
> By waiting too long to open the economy we may have many more deaths from the long term consequences then deaths from the short term.
> And we may be risking our freedom for ourselves, our children , our grand children and generations to come .
> 
> I personally am in a high risk category for the virus.
> Regardless of what others choose to do.
> I can always choose to shelter in home and do social distancing ,  if I feel that is the best for me,
> I don't think we should take away the freedom of others to provide for their family , live a free
> life and perhaps put their lives and their freedom at risk in the future because of our short term thinking now .
> 
> 
> We have fought wars for our freedom .
> History says that there are always people willing to take your freedom away , usually for your own good or just because they can.
> There was a quote during the revolutionary war that  said " give me liberty or give me death ".
> Freedom is important.


So what you are saying is that those with mental issues will die and those with no mental toughness will


MSK357 said:


> Massive testing - Check, Paid for by the government - check, production of test kits - check, legally enforced quarantine - check.  U.S. is doing all those things.  Not everyone wears a mask here but not everyone wears it in korea as well.  tracking people (By GPS) which is already done unless you manually turn of your GPS when you get your phone. some people do it willingly by checking in to different locations they go.  Not all schools were closed in korea, bars and nightclubs were still open in korea.  You can check some yelp reviews, some clubs didn't let foreigners in so you might see some bad reviews.  The thing korea didn't do was a countrywide lock down like us which ruins an economy.  Forcing people to stay indoors will lower their immune system, lack of exercise is also bad for the immune system.





MSK357 said:


> Are you ok?  Seriously there's something wrong with you. Yes, there are people that could do better at financial planning. But there's are some people that don't make much therefore can't save much. Then life can happen, death of a spouse or parent.  I don't feel as bad for people with 100k salaries but there are many more people that barely get by not making that much. You are out of touch on top of being really odd. I hope someone is looking after you.


I am serious, I raised three kids on my own, no child support or alimony and had a low paying job.  Had a really rough year where I had to work three  jobs for about 9 months and swore I would never let that happen again.  I saved, in about 5 years I had at least six months income in the bank that I could stretch to eight months if needed.  The money is still in the bank!  You are delusional if you think that people can't save.  I drove my Toyota Corolla for nineteen years until the bottom rusted out and I could see the road below the seat. Finally donated it, nobody wanted it. There are second hand stores for just about everything.  We didn't go out to eat, I could go on and on.  Go enjoy your beer, tacos, McDonalds or whatever your food preference is.  There is great freedom in knowing that you have emergency funds, have saved for special events, and saved for your retirement.  Self discipline is great! Try it sometime!


----------



## MSK357

espola said:


> Just 14% of Americans support ending social distancing in order to reopen the economy, according to a new poll
> 
> 
> Protesters decrying stay at home orders have drawn eyeballs, but they're in the minority of public opinion, a Politico/Morning Consult poll found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of voters support social distancing measures to slow coronavirus, polls find
> 
> 
> Despite recent protests against the restrictive orders, most voters support social distancing orders and want to see them continue.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: 81 percent say keep social distancing despite damage to economy
> 
> 
> Americans overwhelmingly support continued social distancing measures to fight the coronavirus pandemic despite the impact on the U.S. economy, a new poll finds.In the Politico/Morning Consult…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you continue to discards facts in order to support your position, people are going to know that you are clueless whether I point it out or not.


You might want read what I wrote again. 

"If we are to believe the media who says the vast majority of people are ok with the lockdown, then more people would be ok with the GPS tracking than you think."

he was saying people wouldn't allow GPS tracking, Im saying based on what media says about how the vast majority of people feel about the lockdown, they would probably be ok with GPS contact tracing as well.  take your time reading next time.


----------



## Copa9

shales1002 said:


> Question SoCal parents. I know many of you on here have stated that players are staying put on their former GDA teams. But I know realities will be different.  How many players are now being impacted because of movement?


There are vultures out there who are swooping down to grab as many top players as they can and then dropping current players.  It will be interesting to see if there is even a season ahead.


----------



## MSK357

Copa9 said:


> So what you are saying is that those with mental issues will die and those with no mental toughness will
> 
> 
> I am serious, I raised three kids on my own, no child support or alimony and had a low paying job.  Had a really rough year where I had to work three  jobs for about 9 months and swore I would never let that happen again.  I saved, in about 5 years I had at least six months income in the bank that I could stretch to eight months if needed.  The money is still in the bank!  You are delusional if you think that people can't save.  I drove my Toyota Corolla for nineteen years until the bottom rusted out and I could see the road below the seat. Finally donated it, nobody wanted it. There are second hand stores for just about everything.  We didn't go out to eat, I could go on and on.  Go enjoy your beer, tacos, McDonalds or whatever your food preference is.  There is great freedom in knowing that you have emergency funds, have saved for special events, and saved for your retirement.  Self discipline is great! Try it sometime!


You are the exception not the rule.  Strange, people assume republicans like myself have no compassion but this guy is evil. Some people fall on hard times that are beyond what they control.  I agree more people need financial competence, but to say everyone should be able to do it is false.   Some people need help because they are in a situation beyond their control.


----------



## Yousername

S


MSK357 said:


> Dude, are you even reading what I write?  I literally said old people and sick people can stay quarantined.  Healthy young people should be free to work IF they want.  There are plenty of people willing to drop off supplies for those that are too at risk to go out.  I'm sure you would be at the top of that list.  So my method, would not only protect old and sick people, but we would also be generating income and taxes to support a stimulus check if needed.  How is that trading old peoples lives for opening up the country?  Just because the country opens up doesn't mean old people have to come out.  If old people are already out and about then they are already at risk.  we can still maintain 6 feet, no additional risk.


So explain this then... what do you say to those who are elderly/ disabled/ pregnant/ immune compromised and are living with healthy people, when everything opens up again. What then? Does that mean that the one person has to go away and live by themselves until a vaccine is created. If the healthy family members go back into the community where there’s now a higher chance of exposure, they now bring a higher risk of exposure to their family member. No matter how you want to see this, you are basically saying that my life as an immune compromised person is expendable, because the aforementioned scenario is exactly what’s happening in my home, and it’s my family’s biggest fear.


----------



## MSK357

Yousername said:


> S
> 
> So explain this then... what do you say to those who are elderly/ disabled/ pregnant/ immune compromised and are living with healthy people, when everything opens up again. What then? Does that mean that the one person has to go away and live by themselves until a vaccine is created. If the healthy family members go back into the community where there’s now a higher chance of exposure, they now bring a higher risk of exposure to their family member. No matter how you want to see this, you are basically saying that my life as an immune compromised person is expendable, because the aforementioned scenario is exactly what’s happening in my home, and it’s my family’s biggest fear.


You said "If the healthy family members go back into the community where there’s now a higher chance of exposure"

nobody is forcing the healthy family member to go back into the community.  We can maintain the current procedures for social distancing like in grocery stores and we can implement them in other places of businesses as well.  We cant keep printing money forever hoping the vaccine will be made soon.  healthy people with less than 1% fatality rate can be your "heroes' generating income so that you can get a stimulus check to hold you over.  We can even compromise and go back to lockdown if it appears we are going to overwhelm our hospitals.  We all know the lockdown isn't a cure, its just waiting to die (being sarcastic here) or get the vaccine, which ever is sooner. The lockdown was just to flatten the curve remember?


----------



## Copa9

MSK357 said:


> You are the exception not the rule.  Strange, people assume republicans like myself have no compassion but this guy is evil. Some people fall on hard times that are beyond what they control.  I agree more people need financial competence, but to say everyone should be able to do it is false.   Some people need help because they are in a situation beyond their control.


Agree, I had a year where I needed help and didn't get it.  But learned.  Probably 80% of people could definitely do better, even if it means dropping club soccer!  Imagine saving $2,000 to $3,000 a year for three years and banking that amount.  You then would have six to nine thousand dollars in the bank and that is with just dropping one thing.  I would love to see a survey of how many times a week families eat out, or stop for beverages or buy lunch instead of bringing something from home.  I suspect people would be shocked at how much they spend over the course of a month.  Read an interesting story about a family who set a goal of not buying anything new for one year.  Wish more people would really read stories like this or the one about the man who worked as a custodian his whole life.  He and his wife never had children but upon his death, his wife died first, he left an estate of over two million dollars. That was working a minimum wage job his entire life.  That was an amazing story!  Unfortunately, people want immediate gratification and lack the self discipline to do what would actually make them feel secure and free and rally enjoy their life. Oh well, human nature.


----------



## MSK357

Copa9 said:


> Agree, I had a year where I needed help and didn't get it.  But learned.  Probably 80% of people could definitely do better, even if it means dropping club soccer!  Imagine saving $2,000 to $3,000 a year for three years and banking that amount.  You then would have six to nine thousand dollars in the bank and that is with just dropping one thing.  I would love to see a survey of how many times a week families eat out, or stop for beverages or buy lunch instead of bringing something from home.  I suspect people would be shocked at how much they spend over the course of a month.  Read an interesting story about a family who set a goal of not buying anything new for one year.  Wish more people would really read stories like this or the one about the man who worked as a custodian his whole life.  He and his wife never had children but upon his death, his wife died first, he left an estate of over two million dollars. That was working a minimum wage job his entire life.  That was an amazing story!  Unfortunately, people want immediate gratification and lack the self discipline to do what would actually make them feel secure and free and rally enjoy their life. Oh well, human nature.


I don't think many people here with kids in club soccer have a problem saving for emergency situations.  There are significantly more people in this country that aren't as blessed as you, fully aware they need to save but cant.  you should really recognize that.


----------



## EOTL

Yousername said:


> S
> 
> So explain this then... what do you say to those who are elderly/ disabled/ pregnant/ immune compromised and are living with healthy people, when everything opens up again. What then? Does that mean that the one person has to go away and live by themselves until a vaccine is created. If the healthy family members go back into the community where there’s now a higher chance of exposure, they now bring a higher risk of exposure to their family member. No matter how you want to see this, you are basically saying that my life as an immune compromised person is expendable, because the aforementioned scenario is exactly what’s happening in my home, and it’s my family’s biggest fear.


It is pointless debatIng anyone who cannot accept the moral dilemma that what they want will result in people dying. Their religion prevents them from choosing their wallet over morality, so they need to make up excuses that deny that is what they are doing. So they make up one crazier way after the next to rationalize their selfishness. Seriously, killing more old people saves lives? The olds deserve to die if they go outside, need convalescent or hospital care, or lack the resources and family assistance to stay home? We should just do what S Korea did although it is not possible here, because that way I can blame others for all these deaths when other people didn’t or couldn’t do what S Korea did? Shoot, @Ellejustus is even arguing that dying is for their own good.

You can only mock these people.  It is the only way.


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> It is pointless debatIng anyone who cannot accept the moral dilemma that what they want will result in people dying. Their religion prevents them from choosing their wallet over morality, so they need to make up excuses that deny that is what they are doing. So they make up one crazier way after the next to rationalize their selfishness. Seriously, killing more old people saves lives? The olds deserve to die if they go outside, need convalescent or hospital care, or lack the resources and family assistance to stay home? We should just do what S Korea did although it is not possible here, because that way I can blame others for all these deaths when other people didn’t or couldn’t do what S Korea did? Shoot, @Ellejustus is even arguing that dying is for their own good.
> 
> You can only mock these people.  It is the only way.


You and espola really need some practice on reading comprehension lol.


----------



## Ellejustus

Copa9 said:


> There are vultures out there who are swooping down to grab as many top players as they can and then dropping current players.  It will be interesting to see if there is even a season ahead.


----------



## Yousername

MSK357 said:


> You and espola really need some practice on reading comprehension lol.


Oh no, they’re comprehension is just fine. It’s people like you that need practice- not just on reading comprehension, but on ethics, morality and common decency. We have been lucky in that my husband has been able to work from home part time, and the clinic where he works (which normally has 85+ people... not including clients, there are one time) are currently operating on a skeleton staff. As a nurse, if/ when everything reopens, he will be mandated to go back into the office 5 days a week. His exposure rate not only goes up because he’s in the office more, but he’ll come into exponentially more people on a daily basis. And his higher risk of exposure puts me at a greater risk- one who is immune compromised. So no, “nobody is forcing the healthy family member to go back into the community” is not entirely true in your world. Thank you @EOTL for being a voice of reason.


----------



## pokergod

Copa9 said:


> There are vultures out there who are swooping down to grab as many top players as they can and then dropping current players.  It will be interesting to see if there is even a season ahead.


Why are they "vultures"?  If the ECNL clubs closed down would the DA clubs be vultures?  Is GOOGLE or Goldman Sachs a vulture for recruiting the best and brightest?


----------



## Ellejustus

I was waiting for this place to go 100% coo coo and it has.  I'm done for good   Soccer was filled with all sorts of nut bags and I already knew it and now I really do.  I hope to see some of you at the fields some day.  I will wear my mask until it's ok.  Carrion parents!!!! 

This is my* E*nd *O*f *T*he* L*ine song.


----------



## JumboJack

Yousername said:


> S
> 
> So explain this then... what do you say to those who are elderly/ disabled/ pregnant/ immune compromised and are living with healthy people, when everything opens up again. What then? *Does that mean that the one person has to go away and live by themselves until a vaccine is created.* If the healthy family members go back into the community where there’s now a higher chance of exposure, they now bring a higher risk of exposure to their family member. No matter how you want to see this, you are basically saying that my life as an immune compromised person is expendable, because the aforementioned scenario is exactly what’s happening in my home, and it’s my family’s biggest fear.


Does this mean that EVERY person should stay in their homes for an indefinite time until you feel safe and in doing so destroying the economy? Never mind the lives lost due to any number of things up to and including people not seeking non covid health care. 

Or does it mean the in the situation that you lay out the people involved take extra precautions? There is funding in place for people that need to be care givers to someone such as yourself.


----------



## Mile High Dad

How will this affect you guys. Stay at home until the end of July? Doesn't ECNL start in Aug?








						L.A. County could keep stay-at-home orders in place well into summer, depending on conditions
					

Los Angeles County's stay-at-home orders will 'with all certainty' be extended for the next three months, Public Health Director Barbara Ferrer said.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Kicker4Life

Mile High Dad said:


> How will this affect you guys. Stay at home until the end of July? Doesn't ECNL start in Aug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. County could keep stay-at-home orders in place well into summer, depending on conditions
> 
> 
> Los Angeles County's stay-at-home orders will 'with all certainty' be extended for the next three months, Public Health Director Barbara Ferrer said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com


Depends on what “phase” outdoor sports falls under.  I know where I stand but don’t want to go into details b/c. in short....he 5 page debate that moved from the “GOOD NEWS” thread to this thread needs to go back so we can continue to talk soccer.


----------



## EOTL

JumboJack said:


> Does this mean that EVERY person should stay in their homes for an indefinite time until you feel safe and in doing so destroying the economy? Never mind the lives lost due to any number of things up to and including people not seeking non covid health care.
> 
> Or does it mean the in the situation that you lay out the people involved take extra precautions? There is funding in place for people that need to be care givers to someone such as yourself.


_Does this mean that EVERY person should stay in their homes for an indefinite time until you feel safe and in doing so destroying the economy?_  - This is a straw man argument. No one is making this argument. They are asserting that existing shelter in place rules remain important to save the lives of old people. No one is saying that no one can go anywhere ever. No one is saying essential businesses need to close. They are saying that doing whatever the f**k you want, whenever you want, and wherever you want is going to kill people. 

_Never mind the lives lost due to any number of things up to and including people not seeking non covid health care_. - Ooh, this is seriously passive aggressive mental pretzel twisting. It essentially says we need to reopen the economy to save the old people who don’t die from covid. This is such a dumb (also straw man) argument that it’s hard to even give it any discussion, but I will because I can mock you. The point of shelter in place orders is so that sick people can go to the hospital when they need to with minimal risk of contracting covid there and dying from either it or whatever condition caused them to go there in the first place. The shelter-in-place orders encourage the sick to go to the hospital and make it more safe, and allow better care when a hospital is not overwhelmed by corona patients. 

_Or_ _does it mean the in the situation that you lay out the people involved take extra precautions? -_ Yeah, exactly, like continued sheltering in place, which is saving lives. Those kinds of precautions.

_There is funding in place for people that need to be care givers to someone such as yourself. _- Sure there is. This is more rationalizing to avoid responsibility for the deaths that will result from re-opening too much too soon. Many people do not have the family or resources to care for them even if the government were handing out money like candy, which it is not.


----------



## MSK357

Yousername said:


> Oh no, they’re comprehension is just fine. It’s people like you that need practice- not just on reading comprehension, but on ethics, morality and common decency. We have been lucky in that my husband has been able to work from home part time, and the clinic where he works (which normally has 85+ people... not including clients, there are one time) are currently operating on a skeleton staff. As a nurse, if/ when everything reopens, he will be mandated to go back into the office 5 days a week. His exposure rate not only goes up because he’s in the office more, but he’ll come into exponentially more people on a daily basis. And his higher risk of exposure puts me at a greater risk- one who is immune compromised. So no, “nobody is forcing the healthy family member to go back into the community” is not entirely true in your world. Thank you @EOTL for being a voice of reason.


Voice of reason? Your husband is not forced to work.  there are people that choose not to work because they are taking care of an immune compromised person at home.  The only people truly being forced are those that were forced to close their businesses.  Your husband has a choice. He has the freedom to choose.  He accepted the risk by taking that position.  You cant be called a hero and then complain you are at risk when it was knowingly accepted.  Its sad that people no longer know what freedom is.  No wonder people willingly give it up these days.


----------



## El Cap

Can you guys please take the COVID 19 discussion to another thread, perhaps to the COVID forum.


----------



## soccer4us

For the sake of sanity on this thread.....

1 more added to ECNL


----------



## EOTL

MSK357 said:


> Voice of reason? Your husband is not forced to work.  there are people that choose not to work because they are taking care of an immune compromised person at home.  The only people truly being forced are those that were forced to close their businesses.  Your husband has a choice. He has the freedom to choose.  He accepted the risk by taking that position.  You cant be called a hero and then complain you are at risk when it was knowingly accepted.  Its sad that people no longer know what freedom is.  No wonder people willingly give it up these days.


Ooh, now it’s your husband’s fault when old people die because the economy reopens since he’s not a caregiver. Man, people will argue anything to avoid responsibility for people dying to protect their wallets.


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> Ooh, now it’s your husband’s fault when old people die because the economy reopens since he’s not a caregiver. Man, people will argue anything to avoid responsibility for people dying to protect their wallets.


Take it to the other Thread man, you are annoying people.  And you are an idiot, her husband isn't killing anyone.  He picked a profession to save people.  If he's scared he might bring death home he should change his profession.  That was the risk he accepted.


----------



## shales1002

soccer4us said:


> For the sake of sanity on this thread.....
> 
> 1 more added to ECNL
> 
> View attachment 7143


Were they previously in ECNL? Is this seen as a positive?


----------



## JumboJack

EOTL said:


> _Does this mean that EVERY person should stay in their homes for an indefinite time until you feel safe and in doing so destroying the economy?_  - This is a straw man argument. No one is making this argument. They are asserting that existing shelter in place rules remain important to save the lives of old people. No one is saying that no one can go anywhere ever. No one is saying essential businesses need to close. They are saying that doing whatever the f**k you want, whenever you want, and wherever you want is going to kill people.
> 
> _Never mind the lives lost due to any number of things up to and including people not seeking non covid health care_. - Ooh, this is seriously passive aggressive mental pretzel twisting. It essentially says we need to reopen the economy to save the old people who don’t die from covid. This is such a dumb (also straw man) argument that it’s hard to even give it any discussion, but I will because I can mock you. The point of shelter in place orders is so that sick people can go to the hospital when they need to with minimal risk of contracting covid there and dying from either it or whatever condition caused them to go there in the first place. The shelter-in-place orders encourage the sick to go to the hospital and make it more safe, and allow better care when a hospital is not overwhelmed by corona patients.
> 
> _Or_ _does it mean the in the situation that you lay out the people involved take extra precautions? -_ Yeah, exactly, like continued sheltering in place, which is saving lives. Those kinds of precautions.
> 
> _There is funding in place for people that need to be care givers to someone such as yourself. _- Sure there is. This is more rationalizing to avoid responsibility for the deaths that will result from re-opening too much too soon. Many people do not have the family or resources to care for them even if the government were handing out money like candy, which it is not.


Stay in your house, under the bed for as long as you want.


----------



## Mile High Dad

That puts NW at 23 teams!


----------



## shales1002

Mile High Dad said:


> That puts NW at 23!


So it's safe to assume your conference will be divided.


----------



## EOTL

shales1002 said:


> So it's safe to assume your conference will be divided.


This should come as a warning to AZ and NV.


----------



## EOTL

JumboJack said:


> Stay in your house, under the bed for as long as you want.


Get out of your house and kill as many old people as you want.


----------



## shales1002

EOTL said:


> This should come as a warning to AZ and NV.


I rather argue with you all day about THIS topic! No warning for the Southwest we have about TEN teams less.


----------



## EOTL

shales1002 said:


> I rather argue with you all day about THIS topic! No warning for the Southwest we have about TEN teams less.


LA is now closed through end of July at least and entire CSU system will be online in the fall. You and ECNL should be looking for teams to play in states that don’t mind killing old people. It’s coming.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

shales1002 said:


> So it's safe to assume your conference will be divided.


Maybe these 3 conferences?
WA and OR = 8
NorCal = 8
ID (1), UT (2), CO (4) = 7


----------



## shales1002

EOTL said:


> LA is now closed through end of July at least and entire CSU system will be online in the fall. You and ECNL should be looking for teams to play in states that don’t mind killing old people. It’s coming.


So you are saying that you will be playing in AZ or NV? I see. @Mile High Dad what ECNL conference was Real Colorado in previously?


----------



## JumboJack

EOTL said:


> LA is now closed through end of July at least and entire CSU system will be online in the fall. You and ECNL should be looking for teams to play in states that don’t mind killing old people. It’s coming.


Like New York?


----------



## gotothebushes

soccer4us said:


> For the sake of sanity on this thread.....
> 
> 1 more added to ECNL
> 
> View attachment 7143


I'm sure FC Portland and Placer's not happy right now! Interesting move!


----------



## kickingandscreaming

EOTL said:


> Get out of your house and kill as many old people as you want.


Cuomo would like a word with you.








						Cuomo: Data shows most new COVID-19 patients in New York are at home and not working
					

The survey of 1,269 patients over three recent days confounded expectations that new cases would be dominated by essential workers, especially those using public transportation.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## gotothebushes

shales1002 said:


> Were they previously in ECNL? Is this seen as a positive?


They were DA but I'm sure they'll pull players from FC Portland because of Thorns being a NWSL affiliated.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

gotothebushes said:


> I'm sure FC Portland and Placer's not happy right now! Interesting move!


The records of their DA teams when games were stopped are below. None were in a position to qualify for the playoffs based on regular season records. Obviously, there were other reasons to select them.

Overall W-L-T
8-26-6

W-L-T
U-15: 3-5-2
U-16: 0-9-1
U-17: 1-7-2
U-18/19: 4-5-1


----------



## SoccerGuru

If the political talk comes up again I have made a new thread people can visit for ONLY soccer talk, if it stops, we can continue here.






						NEW ECNL CHAT
					

Making this to get away from BYE BYE girls DA thread which has turned very political and covid.   What is everyone's guess about summer tournaments? Fall league?   With Bundesliga and EPL starting up soon is this a sign that soccer should be allowed to have games?



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## gotothebushes

kickingandscreaming said:


> Maybe these 3 conferences?
> WA and OR = 8
> NorCal = 8
> ID (1), UT (2), CO (4) = 7


Either they add another team in Boise or combine Boise with someone no?


----------



## dad4

gotothebushes said:


> Either they add another team in Boise or combine Boise with someone no?


Boise is pretty small.  Is there anyone good enough to add?


----------



## kickingandscreaming

gotothebushes said:


> Either they add another team in Boise or combine Boise with someone no?


Good question. I wonder if they have the numbers to support two ECNL teams in Boise? Seven isn't necessarily a bad number of teams as the MW had 6 in one division and 5 in another this season. SW could be two groups of 7 with Vegas (1 team) and 6 SoCal teams and AZ (2 teams) and 5 SoCal teams.


----------



## gotothebushes

dad4 said:


> Boise is pretty small.  Is there anyone good enough to add?


 Yeah I agree with. Maybe too small to add a team in that area.


----------



## gotothebushes

kickingandscreaming said:


> Good question. I wonder if they have the numbers to support two ECNL teams in Boise? Seven isn't necessarily a bad number of teams as the MW had 6 in one division and 5 in another this season. SW could be two groups of 7 with Vegas (1 team) and 6 SoCal teams and AZ (2 teams) and 5 SoCal teams.


 Your too smart for me man. Just getting my feet wet with ECNL! LOL


----------



## kickingandscreaming

gotothebushes said:


> Your too smart for me man. Just getting my feet wet with ECNL! LOL


If by "too smart" you mean "too much time on my hands", then yes.


----------



## gotothebushes

kickingandscreaming said:


> If by "too smart" you mean "too much time on my hands", then yes.


It's shelter in place- we have a lot of time on our hands to be thinking about soccer....


----------



## Surf Zombie

gotothebushes said:


> Yeah I agree with. Maybe too small to add a team in that area.



California-39.5- (19 teams)
Texas-29.0- (9 teams)
Florida-21.4-(6 teams)
New York- 19.4-(4 teams)
Pennsylvania-12.8-(4 teams)
Illinois-12.6-(3 teams)
Ohio-11.7-(3 teams)
Georgia-10.6- (5 teams)
North Carolina-10.4- (6 teams)
Michigan-10.0-(3 teams)
New Jersey-8.8-(4 teams)
Virginia-8.5-(5 teams)
Washington-7.6-(5 teams)
Arizona- 7.2-(2 teams)
Massachusetts-7.0-(3 teams)
Tennessee- 6.8-(2 teams)
Indiana- 6.7-(2 teams)
Missouri-6.1-(1 team)
Maryland- 6.0-(3 teams)
Wisconsin-5.8-(1 team)
Colorado-5.8-(4 teams)
Minnesota- 5.6-(1 team)
South Carolina-5.1-(2 teams)
Alabama- 4.9-(1 team)
Kentucky-4.4-(1 team)
Oregon-4.2-(3 teams)
Oklahoma-3.9-(2 teams)
Connecticut- 3.6-(2 teams)
Utah-3.2-(2 teams)
Nevada-3.1-(1 team)
Kansas-2.9-(1 team)
Nebraska-1.9-(1 team)
Idaho- 1.7-(1 team)

Might be hard to add another team to Idaho.


----------



## dad4

8,8,7 in NW works.  Or add one in CO to make 8,8,8.  Play within group to start the season, then play outside your group once you can match similar level teams.


----------



## Surf Zombie

dad4 said:


> 8,8,7 in NW works.  Or add one in CO to make 8,8,8.  Play within group to start the season, then play outside your group once you can match similar level teams.


Who would be the most likely add in CO, UT, NM or ID?


----------



## STX

Surf Zombie said:


> Who would be the most likely add in CO, UT, NM or ID?


Colorado Rush?  Surely that GA League travel schedule looks daunting.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Surf Zombie said:


> Who would be the most likely add in CO, UT, NM or ID?


My guess is that UT and ID are pretty much maxed out. I can't say I've ever heard of any girls clubs in NM. I see 2 boys ECNL clubs in NM. CO Rush '04s had a team in the finals last year. That's a decent club.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

STX said:


> Colorado Rush?  Surely that GA League travel schedule looks daunting.


Is Rush GA now?


----------



## Yellowcard

H


dad4 said:


> 8,8,7 in NW works.  Or add one in CO to make 8,8,8.  Play within group to start the season, then play outside your group once you can match similar level teams.


How would this work in ECNL?  (Referring to your last sentence...match similar level teams).  I know ECNL does this in showcases but never heard of it in league play.  What are you thoughts on how this would look?


----------



## gotothebushes

kickingandscreaming said:


> Is Rush GA now?


 Yes Rush is GA now!!


----------



## Copa9

pokergod said:


> Why are they "vultures"?  If the ECNL clubs closed down would the DA clubs be vultures?  Is GOOGLE or Goldman Sachs a vulture for recruiting the best and brightest?


I guess I am thinking of one club in particular.  The teams were still in tact, until...The players weren't out looking until the vulture showed up?  It doesn't matter, who knows if there will even be a full season ahead.  Doubtful.


----------



## Copa9

JumboJack said:


> Stay in your house, under the bed for as long as you want.


I say "Go for it"!  Go out and work, party, don't wear a mask, go visit family, have street parties, yes definitely do it.


----------



## timmyh

Copa9 said:


> I guess I am thinking of one club in particular.  The teams were still in tact, until...The players weren't out looking until the vulture showed up?  It doesn't matter, who knows if there will even be a full season ahead.  Doubtful.


If the players were happy and felt their current situation was better than any alternatives (distance, cost, coach, teammates, competition, etc.) they would have just swatted away any flirtations.
Happens all the time.

If the players felt the new opportunity would be more likely to help them fulfill their goals or needs (again... distance, cost, coach, teammates, competition, etc.), can't blame them for exploring it.
Also happens all the time.

Welcome to high level youth soccer.


----------



## dad4

Yellowcard said:


> H
> 
> How would this work in ECNL?  (Referring to your last sentence...match similar level teams).  I know ECNL does this in showcases but never heard of it in league play.  What are you thoughts on how this would look?


easier if it is 8 teams in each.  

early, play each of the other 7 teams.

Later, the top 2 teams per division play the top 2 in the other divisions.  3 and 4 play 3 and 4 in the other divisions.  And so on all the way down.

Gives you an 11 game season, and relatively few long distance mismatches.


----------



## espola

dad4 said:


> easier if it is 8 teams in each.
> 
> early, play each of the other 7 teams.
> 
> Later, the top 2 teams per division play the top 2 in the other divisions.  3 and 4 play 3 and 4 in the other divisions.  And so on all the way down.
> 
> Gives you an 11 game season, and relatively few long distance mismatches.


You may have some difficulty scheduling fields for those last matches, unless all games are played at one or two dedicated locations all season.


----------



## dad4

espola said:


> You may have some difficulty scheduling fields for those last matches, unless all games are played at one or two dedicated locations all season.


Dedicated locations for the last 4 are enough.  The first 7 can be at normal home fields.

The other option is, at the start of the season, you know the dates and the home teams for the last 4 games.  You fill in the away teams later.  This causes some byes.


----------



## espola

dad4 said:


> Dedicated locations for the last 4 are enough.  The first 7 can be at normal home fields.
> 
> The other option is, at the start of the season, you know the dates and the home teams for the last 4 games.  You fill in the away teams later.  This causes some byes.


Unless two of those "home teams" end up having to play each other.


----------



## dad4

espola said:


> Unless two of those "home teams" end up having to play each other.


Can’t happen if all the home teams are from the same division.  You never play your own division the last 4 games.  You play the other 2 divisions.


----------



## Yellowcard

dad4 said:


> easier if it is 8 teams in each.
> 
> early, play each of the other 7 teams.
> 
> Later, the top 2 teams per division play the top 2 in the other divisions.  3 and 4 play 3 and 4 in the other divisions.  And so on all the way down.
> 
> Gives you an 11 game season, and relatively few long distance mismatches.





espola said:


> You may have some difficulty scheduling fields for those last matches, unless all games are played at one or two dedicated locations all season.


Ok.  I could be completed looking at this the wrong way.   But Wouldn’t this increase cost for the clubs.  Say Your U14 teams is ranked #1 so they are the home team and play in one location.  But your U16 team is ranked 4 so it has to go to another location- could be in AZ or NV.   So now the clubs have to send teams to two/three/four different locations.   And since the coaches can coach multiple teams, it could be a scheduling nightmare.  This is the same issue with relegating/promotion by age group not by club.

Or maybe I am missing something.  I would love to see relegation /promotion but I think logistics could be hard especially in other divisions where they are so spread out.


----------



## dad4

Yellowcard said:


> Ok.  I could be completed looking at this the wrong way.   But Wouldn’t this increase cost for the clubs.  Say Your U14 teams is ranked #1 so they are the home team and play in one location.  But your U16 team is ranked 4 so it has to go to another location- could be in AZ or NV.   So now the clubs have to send teams to two/three/four different locations.   And since the coaches can coach multiple teams, it could be a scheduling nightmare.  This is the same issue with relegating/promotion by age group not by club.
> 
> Or maybe I am missing something.  I would love to see relegation /promotion but I think logistics could be hard especially in other divisions where they are so spread out.


The only travel are the last 4 games.  First 7 are within division.

Example for last 4 games, 
Weekend 1: Mountain hosts Norcal at Real Colorado.   ( Pac NW bye)
Weekend 2: PacNW hosts Mountain at Seattle.    ( Norcal bye)
Weekend 3: Norcal hosts Pac NW at San Juan.    (Mountain bye)

So, the weekend your U14 are away playing Mountain #1 and #2, your U16 are away playing Mountain #3 and #4.

Grand total of 2 plane flights per team, except for Mountain.   Both times, all teams to the same city.   The big limit is you need 3 cities that can handle an 80 game weekend, once a year.


----------



## Yellowcard

ok. Got it it.  But how does this work if you are the only team in your state....Like the ID and NV teams?  You still have to travel to just play within your division.


----------



## dad4

Yellowcard said:


> ok. Got it it.  But how does this work if you are the only team in your state....Like the ID and NV teams?  You still have to travel to just play within your division.


If you want to play ECNL from Boise, you fly. 

 Nothing I can do about that.


----------



## Yellowcard

Yellowcard said:


> ok. Got it it.  But how does this work if you are the only team in your state....Like the ID and NV teams?  You still have to travel to just play within your division.  And the CA teams would have to travel twice (once to AZ and once to NV for the or





dad4 said:


> If you want to play ECNL from Boise, you fly.
> 
> Nothing I can do about that.



I agree. Thank goodness We don’t live in ID. however, I keep reading that the SW division  CA teams don’t want to travel to AZ and NV at all. In your example, they would still have to travel 2 times even before “the last 4 games”.

so how is this different than How the league is set up currently? 

And what if AZ hosted the last  “4 games” because they are the only place that could handle the 80 teams.... would CA teams be ok traveling 6 times?


----------



## dad4

Yellowcard said:


> I agree. Thank goodness We don’t live in ID. however, I keep reading that the SW division  CA teams don’t want to travel to AZ and NV at all. In your example, they would still have to travel 2 times even before “the last 4 games”.
> 
> so how is this different than How the league is set up currently?
> 
> And what if AZ hosted the last  “4 games” because they are the only place that could handle the 80 teams.... would CA teams be ok traveling 6 times?


 40 games a day is not that big.  Smaller than most tournaments.  You need about 7 high school fields to do it.  Plenty of cities have at least 7 high school fields.

It is different because the travel games would be similar strength opponents.  The top team in mountain wouldn't have to fly to play the worst team in norcal.  And vice versa.


----------



## Yellowcard

dad4 said:


> 40 games a day is not that big.  Smaller than most tournaments.  You need about 7 high school fields to do it.  Plenty of cities have at least 7 high school fields.
> 
> It is different because the travel games would be similar strength opponents.  The top team in mountain wouldn't have to fly to play the worst team in norcal.  And vice versa.


 that would be really hard for college coaches to come watch 80 games at 7 different high schools in one weekend.   Why not leave it the way it is and they can come watch the showcase and National Championships at one location.  Because in the end, the goal is to get noticed.   I think the reason college coaches love ECNL is they make it easy and convenient for them to scout!  

Thanks for the debate!!!


----------



## dad4

Yellowcard said:


> that would be really hard for college coaches to come watch 80 games at 7 different high schools in one weekend.   Why not leave it the way it is and they can come watch the showcase and National Championships at one location.  Because in the end, the goal is to get noticed.   I think the reason college coaches love ECNL is they make it easy and convenient for them to scout!
> 
> Thanks for the debate!!!


I was just trying to think of a way to fix the league schedule.  Not really trying to replace showcases.

My kid is too young for ECNL.  A lot about the older kids system that I dont get.

Have a good night.


----------



## Yellowcard

Good luck with your





dad4 said:


> I was just trying to think of a way to fix the league schedule.  Not really trying to replace showcases.
> 
> My kid is too young for ECNL.  A lot about the older kids system that I dont get.
> 
> Have a good night.


 good 





dad4 said:


> I was just trying to think of a way to fix the league schedule.  Not really trying to replace showcases.
> 
> My kid is too young for ECNL.  A lot about the older kids system that I dont get.
> 
> Have a good night.


Good luck with your daughter. My daughter is going to be a jr and ECNL has been an amazing experience.   She is getting a ton of exposure.  Hate to see such a great platform change.  

Have a good night.


----------



## Ellejustus

*C*lub *H*opper* P*atrol *P*arents *"CHiPPs"* ​
Let me first say that it has been an honor to play "CHiPPs" with all you parents,TMs and parents who think their a GM and a coach all in one.  CHiPPs are here to keep an eye on everyone's whereabouts and see if one is trying to leave one soccer family for another.  I was hated by most CHiPPers and a few others because my dd got offered freebies by 6 of the top socal clubs every year for about three years. Gee, I wonder why? Score goals and it's free I guess  I really have a better understanding of why you guys do what you do on here. Socal Girls Soccer is one big recruiting game and my little "Rocket" was highly sought after. Let just state the facts. Like i said before, club hopping will be at an all time high this year. ECNL is the top league and folks are looking for a spot. SoCal Highway Patrol Cop Parents are on here to check on the hoppers and where some might hop too. We hopped into a great family and no more hopping for us thank the Lord. My friend dd is looking for a new family to hop too as well and will be hopping around looking for the best environment at an a affordable cost. Most can;t follow a coach either in today's soccer arena. Where is the next soccer hopper going they ask? Big time players looking to find a new family. I won;t share what I know  BTW, no more GOAT phrase for this dad. It really should be left to the greatest of all time in girls soccer and you can only have one of those I guess. My dd is actually an out of control rocket that is being programmed as we speak to take off some day  Big can be a problem today in soccer. No real development was going on here folks, let's be real   ECNL was/is all about taking the top "Elite" athletes and make them "Elite" soccer players to be recruited by all the colleges.  A great service to pay for in today's ever changing soccer market.  This forum is filled with "CHiPPers."  Have some skills that thrill, then you too can be a world class soccer player just like all the world class athletes.  Speed?  No need for that anymore if you can juggle.....lol!!!!  Watch this video of the theme song of CHiPs and just imagine all the TMs and important board members cruising around socal forum looking to see whose trying to leave and club hop.  If you score goals or stop them and leave one team, watch out for the hate and name calling.  It's about time to start looking at other soccer dealerships.  Some places can';t offer what they used too.......I'm out!!!!


----------



## Giesbock

@Ellejustus: I take it your CHIPPer narrative is meant to be a lighthearted, non-sensical riff on...stuff... in general.  Cause’ I turned it upside down, looked at it with my eyes squinted, tried reading it with one eye covered, but still couldn’t make sense if it!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Giesbock said:


> @Ellejustus: I take it your CHIPPer narrative is meant to be a lighthearted, non-sensical riff on...stuff... in general.  Cause’ I turned it upside down, looked at it with my eyes squinted, tried reading it with one eye covered, but still couldn’t make sense if it!


You put WAY too much effort into that.


----------



## Copa9

timmyh said:


> If the players were happy and felt their current situation was better than any alternatives (distance, cost, coach, teammates, competition, etc.) they would have just swatted away any flirtations.
> Happens all the time.
> 
> If the players felt the new opportunity would be more likely to help them fulfill their goals or needs (again... distance, cost, coach, teammates, competition, etc.), can't blame them for exploring it.
> Also happens all the time.
> 
> Welcome to high level youth soccer.


It may all be irrelevant anyway.


----------



## Ellejustus

Giesbock said:


> @Ellejustus: I take it your CHIPPer narrative is meant to be a lighthearted, non-sensical riff on...stuff... in general.  Cause’ I turned it upside down, looked at it with my eyes squinted, tried reading it with one eye covered, but still couldn’t make sense if it!


Always lighthearted bro.  Life is too short and scary to take things serious anymore.  I'm already on borrowed time and so grateful that I get to breath another day.  I'm a playful, happy puppy that just needs attention, a few hugs and food and I'm all good


----------



## EOTL

Copa9 said:


> I say "Go for it"!  Go out and work, party, don't wear a mask, go visit family, have street parties, yes definitely do it.


Just think about the money we’ll save on Medicare after we kill off the old folks!


Ellejustus said:


> Always lighthearted bro.  Life is too short and scary to take things serious anymore.  I'm already on borrowed time and so grateful that I get to breath another day.  I'm a playful, happy puppy that just needs attention, a few hugs and food and I'm all good


New meds I take it?


----------



## Jose has returned

EOTL said:


> Oh, lord. Let them all die because a few are either really stupid or lack resources?


if you are scared stay home.  if you are worried about flying stay home if you are worried about driving stay home.


----------



## Jose has returned

EOTL said:


> Technically, you’ll take chances with other people’s lives, since you are almost certainly a low risk of dying from it. You have decided that your privacy and that of others is more important than the lives of many old people  and some others who get coronavirus.


yes. my liberty is more important.  where have you been with the flu every year.  you know who dies from it?  the same people that are dying from this. if you are s are stay home


----------



## EOTL

Jose has returned said:


> yes. my liberty is more important.  where have you been with the flu every year.  you know who dies from it?  the same people that are dying from this. if you are s are stay home


Give me liberty and give them death!


----------



## Jose has returned

SoccerGuru said:


> Two reasons it won't work is because Korea population is way smaller than the US and the US and Korea are very different culturally. Americans are so against wearing masks while in Korea before covid they all had masks and wore them. Plus, Americans are so against allowing government intervention as stated by Jose. I mean we are the only country to protest and ignore all social distancing protocols that the rest of the world is following (Orange County), even though we have examples (Italy and NY) of what happens to health systems if it spreads too fast. We do need to open up eventually and we will but I think people are just getting impatient and it is understandable. Just because something works in another country does not mean it will work here.


flatten the curve  to find a cure.  you got got. there will be no cure anytime soon. most people recover. 50% are from nursing facilities so protect them.


----------



## Jose has returned

EOTL said:


> Give me liberty and give them death!


pretty much.


----------



## Jose has returned

EOTL said:


> Technically, you’ll take chances with other people’s lives, since you are almost certainly a low risk of dying from it. You have decided that your privacy and that of others is more important than the lives of many old people  and some others who get coronavirus.


no take your own chances. I'll take mine. I never touch anyone anyway and neither should you.  if you are worried stay home.


----------



## Jose has returned

dad4 said:


> Except it doesn’t work.
> 
> If quarantining the vulnerable were effective, nursing homes would be safe now.  They aren’t.


they have bad communicable disease practices.  They should hammer them


----------



## Giesbock

Wisconsin barflies are flocking to belly up for a drink or two.  Elbow to elbow. No masks...

Looks a lot like one big giant simmering Petrie Dish! Ughh.


----------



## Copa9

Jose has returned said:


> yes. my liberty is more important.  where have you been with the flu every year.  you know who dies from it?  the same people that are dying from this. if you are s are stay home


Actually the ones dying from the seasonal  flu are the ones who have been exposed and weren't vaccinated.


----------



## Copa9

Jose has returned said:


> flatten the curve  to find a cure.  you got got. there will be no cure anytime soon. most people recover. 50% are from nursing facilities so protect them.


The number of overall deaths from covid-19 from nursing homes is 33% not 50%.


----------



## Jose has returned

Copa9 said:


> The number of overall deaths from covid-19 from nursing homes is 33% not 50%.


My bad  Cal which is where we live its 49%  https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/05/08/coronavirus-nearly-half-of-state-deaths-are-among-senior-care-home-patients-and-staff/


----------



## Jose has returned

Copa9 said:


> Actually the ones dying from the seasonal  flu are the ones who have been exposed and weren't vaccinated.


flu vaccines are from the previous year strain not any from  same year.


----------



## dad4

Jose has returned said:


> flu vaccines are from the previous year strain not any from  same year.


take it to good news thread.


----------



## Copa9

Jose has returned said:


> flu vaccines are from the previous year strain not any from  same year.


Of course, that is why they adjust every year.


----------



## Jose has returned

dad4 said:


> take it to good news thread.


ok dad


----------



## Surf Zombie

ECNL GIRLS ANNOUNCE NEW ADDITIONS TO THE ECNL REGIONAL LEAGUE - HEARTLAND FOR 2020-21 SEASON
					

Elite Clubs National League – Regional Leagues are operated and managed by the ECNL to insure professionalism, standards, and exceptional experience   RICHMOND, VA (May 15, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce the addition of four new clubs to the ECNL Girls...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
				




Couple of former GDA clubs from KS & NE to the regional league.


----------



## espola

Jose has returned said:


> flu vaccines are from the previous year strain not any from  same year.


Not so.


----------



## EOTL

espola said:


> Not so.


Regardless, they cause autism according to esteemed epidemiologist Jenny McCarthy. You’re way better off injecting bleach instead of a vaccine. Or does injecting bleach suddenly make make bleach a vaccine?


----------



## espola

EOTL said:


> Regardless, they cause autism according to esteemed epidemiologist Jenny McCarthy. You’re way better off injecting bleach instead of a vaccine. Or does injecting bleach suddenly make make bleach a vaccine?


Potassium permanganate is listed as an essential medicine by WHO.  So it hydrogen peroxide.  I wouldn't mix the two without consulting a chemist (or rocket scientist) first.


----------



## EOTL

Jose has returned said:


> they have bad communicable disease practices.  They should hammer them


The old timers had it coming.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Regardless, they cause autism according to esteemed epidemiologist Jenny McCarthy. You’re way better off injecting bleach instead of a vaccine. Or does injecting bleach suddenly make make bleach a vaccine?


take it to the good news thread.  or start a medical misinformation thread, if you prefer.


----------



## espola

dad4 said:


> take it to the good news thread.  or start a medical misinformation thread, if you prefer.


The disinformation in this thread seems to be pretty robust so far.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> take it to the good news thread.  or start a medical misinformation thread, if you prefer.


Hey Pot, Kettle here. I’m just responding to the whackadoos, as were you until you abandoned the good fight. If they stop, problem solved. 



dad4 said:


> Just be aware that the life you are risking isn't necessarily yours.
> 
> If you run an indoor restaurant, you may not have options.  For other lines of work, take a look at what is happening in Germany.  They are doing a lot to implement social distancing within workplaces.  Not full production, but not shutdown either.





dad4 said:


> Quarantine only the elderly?
> 
> The nursing homes are already isolating as well as they can.  They’ve been on a near total lockdown for weeks now.  It is literally a life or death issue for them.  If there is anything that can be done to slow the infection, they are already doing it.
> 
> But, quarantines leak.  Nurses have to come to work, patients have doctor’s visits, food and supplies need to be delivered.  The deaths you see now in nursing homes are from that leakage.  The rate is somewhat low, because the community infection rate is also somewhat low.
> 
> Now imaging we open up everything except nursing homes.  The community infection rate would skyrocket, as you know.   And, because quarantines leak, the nursing home infection rate would also skyrocket.  You’d still get the deaths.





dad4 said:


> 20% of deaths are under 65.  8% are under 55.  2.5% under 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provisional COVID-19 Death Counts by Sex, Age, and State | Data | Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The data leans old, but not as old as you said.  Wide open without controls would mean quite a few deaths among middle aged people, too.
> 
> Agree we need to open up, but that’s no reason to be stupid about how we do it.   Many people still are not doing the basics: limit shopping to once per week, wear a mask when out, avoid gatherings with people outside your household.  Take a look at a street image from Seoul.  See all the masks?  If you want to open the economy like they have, you may need to look like they do.  Wear the stupid mask.
> 
> And some things can’t open.  We’d be fools to re-open indoor restaurants.  No masks for people eating, of course.  They talk, one infected person breathes out the virus, and the HVAC recirculates the virus to everyone in the room.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Hey Pot, Kettle here. I’m just responding to the whackadoos, as were you until you abandoned the good fight. If they stop, problem solved.


Best of luck with that, Kettle.  Let me know when sanity returns to the world.

-Pot


----------



## Jose has returned

EOTL said:


> The old timers had it coming.


the care facilities are notorious for have bad preventative practices.  Its not the patients fault so that was a pretty stupid comment


----------



## Jose has returned

dad4 said:


> Best of luck with that, Kettle.  Let me know when sanity returns to the world.
> 
> -Pot


he just took you to the wood shed.


----------



## Jose has returned

its a guess 


espola said:


> Not so.


three most likely strains are guessed  They are never the current year because they never know until it shows up


----------



## Copa9

Jose has returned said:


> its a guess
> 
> three most likely strains are guessed  They are never the current year because they never know until it shows up


They always study the flu season down under because our flu seasons are reversed.


----------



## espola

Copa9 said:


> They always study the flu season down under because our flu seasons are reversed.


Australia already had a bad covid summer.  Watching how it goes with their winter will be beneficial.


----------



## hugyourkids

espola said:


> Australia already had a bad covid summer.  Watching how it goes with their winter will be beneficial.


It may be harder as they head into their flu season, but so far they have done well. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262483271843065856


----------



## msoccerm

espola said:


> Australia already had a bad covid summer.  Watching how it goes with their winter will be beneficial.


Australia barely had any cases in the summer.  If you read a bit deeper you'll find that most of those deaths are related to the cruise ship passengers that they let in the country Feb or March. Their borders are closed and when you arrive from overseas you are forced to quarantine 2 weeks in a hotel. (at no charge for Australian citizens). No leaving your room. Guards on every floor. (Or at least this is what a friend told me).  I highly doubt they will have many issues this flu season. 

I think New Zealand doesn't have any more active cases. Their prime minister is a gem.


----------

